# MSI Racing and Hobbies



## mrbighead

MSI Racing and Hobbies are having a racers appreciation day on 2-13-09 the race fees are waved. There will be free pizza and door prizes all are welcome for more information call the hobby shop at 586-552-4425. 

We are a carpet track that is located in Roseville, Mi that race on Wed and Sunday. There are different classes we race we have a F1 class, 12th scale and sedan which is all rubber not to many foam guys come out.


----------



## msircracing

There is also an oval track for the on road nights......


----------



## J.O.

Guys,

This track and facility is top notch! The hobby shop is stocked with "racer" stuff from many of the top manufactures. I am not sure on the dimensions but the track is huge! Plenty of pit space for everyone. If you get there early you get your own table:thumbsup:

Probably the thing I enjoy most about MSI is the friendly have fun atmoshphere. Mark has guys from all different skill levels out there having fun. Everyone helps eachother out. It brings me back to the old days when things were fun again.:freak:

The last two Wed nights they had 8 heats of classes. 

You guys need to come check it out! I will guarantee that he will be holding some major events if nthe future!

Jeremy


----------



## BIGG-K

Whats up guys? I took a couple off weeks of to get my head straight, but I'll be there today and saturday ( look out Slash class). Mark I havent forgot about you, see ya tonite!


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Whats up guys? I took a couple off weeks of to get my head straight, but I'll be there today and saturday ( look out Slash class). Mark I havent forgot about you, see ya tonite!


BIGG-k, when you go racing today, make sure Mark save me some rubber tires. He have the best price on them. When are we going to rub paint like the old days? :woohoo:


----------



## mrbighead

James have fun beating Dave, Barry today lol .I can not make because school work. I will see you guy on Friday for free pizza I hope Mark gets my cheese pizza. Dave bring your foam car we will have a class.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

any 1/12ths gonna be run'n this weekend? I should be out with the 17.5.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> any 1/12ths gonna be run'n this weekend? I should be out with the 17.5.. :thumbsup:


 Frank, last Sunday nobody showed up to race 12 scale. Are you still gong to the Region race in Fort Wayne?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Im gonna try make the regionals... I'll have a foam tire xray together soon too. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Im gonna try make the regionals... I'll have a foam tire xray together soon too. :thumbsup:


 Thats what I run 007 this is willie by the way.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Hey whats up man!!.. Yea, my touring car wont be ready until after the regionals but i'll have a 1/12th together for that race.


----------



## mrbighead

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Hey whats up man!!.. Yea, my touring car wont be ready until after the regionals but i'll have a 1/12th together for that race.


I have my car setup for rubber.I would like to get a foam class on sunday at MSI. Larry's have more people running foam they run 10.5 class. I did not have one so I will be running my 13.5.:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*



mrbighead said:


> I have my car setup for rubber.I would like to get a foam class on sunday at MSI. Larry's have more people running foam they run 10.5 class. I did not have one so I will be running my 13.5.:wave:


hey bighead why not just buy a 10.5 and then you can race with them guys


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey bighead why not just buy a 10.5 and then you can race with them guys


I am racing tonite with them.


----------



## DUBS

Bring out the 1/12 scales on Sunday. Want to race 17.5 round cells or 13.5 lipo.
Need to get that class up and running again. See you all there.


----------



## mrbighead

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Hey whats up man!!.. Yea, my touring car wont be ready until after the regionals but i'll have a 1/12th together for that race.


 Just a update MSI will have a foam class on Sunday. A few guy that run at Larrry's "say they will becoming to race on Sunday ". Their was 5 guys one person was can home building his car. So after the regionals I will come out.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

cool! i'll be there after the regionals! :thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy

how about 1/12 scale need a class there where is everyones???


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

i'll might be there with a 17.5 1/12th next weekend.


----------



## harmocy

Frank you have been saying that for a while now where is it??? I want to run sunday.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

gonna be at the roar regionals this weekend. I have a crazy oval race schedule & it seems like everytime i try to make it another race comes up.. I ran onroad at msi a couple times this season.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

I'll be there with a 1/12th sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> Frank you have been saying that for a while now where is it??? I want to run sunday.


 I seen Mike Dubs, at the track today he will be their Sunday for 12 scale, rubber tires sedan. Frank I am going down to Toledo next weekend. following weekend we can race foam sendan at MSI. I think we can get a good size class with the Carpet National coming up.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> I'll be there with a 1/12th sunday. :thumbsup:


Good racing with you Frank as you brought some competition for 1/12 scale. Hope to get more added to the class.
See you all Sunday!!


----------



## mrbighead

Who's racing foam touring car on Sunday? 13.5 or 17.5


----------



## reilly

I'll run 17.5, Willie


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> I'll run 17.5, Willie[/QUO] That's two of us so far William is going to run I think.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

Mrbighead does your son have his 1/12 scale done yet?
Are you going to run 13.5 rubber and 17.5 foam?


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Mrbighead does your son have his 1/12 scale done yet?
> Are you going to run 13.5 rubber and 17.5 foam?


I have a race to get ready for, foam 17.5. Brandon is not ready yet maybe 2 weeks.Dave and some guys going to woodville Sunday 12 scale.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Good racing with you Frank as you brought some competition for 1/12 scale. Hope to get more added to the class.
> See you all Sunday!!


Hey Mike, somebody with a 12 scale got down to 8.93 can you go that fast?


----------



## Crptracer

...GOOD LUCK at the nats if your goin....Willie....


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> ...GOOD LUCK at the nats if your goin....Willie....


Thank you, I hope to make it into the B main.


----------



## mrbighead

Mike dub, are racing tomorrow?


----------



## DUBS

*Thunder Power*



mrbighead said:


> Mike dub, are racing tomorrow?


What thunder power battery are you running? What is the website so that I can read on it and where are you buying these?


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> What thunder power battery are you running? What is the website so that I can read on it and where are you buying these?


Mike, I have 5000 40c you can run it to see if that's what you need for speed.


----------



## mrbighead

mark got new crc hd carpet it will be down for racing 
Next wensday. we will have a new points series starting on 5/29


----------



## mrbighead

mrbighead said:


> mark got new crc hd carpet it will be down for racing
> Next wensday. we will have a new points series starting on 5/29


Mike, how is the new carpet? I will let you know which Lipo is the best.I have ran 5000 30, 5000 35, Smc 5200 40 and thunder power I will see how good the Smc's lipos are.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, how is the new carpet? I will let you know which Lipo is the best.I have ran 5000 30, 5000 35, Smc 5200 40 and thunder power I will see how good the Smc's lipos are.


The carpet is great! NO FUZZ
I did not stay for racing. The guys tell me that they were in the low to mid 8 sec lap times on rubber tires. The traction is great!!!! 

As for the batteries, let me know what is available as I am open for both.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> The carpet is great! NO FUZZ
> I did not stay for racing. The guys tell me that they were in the low to mid 8 sec lap times on rubber tires. The traction is great!!!
> 
> As for the batteries, let me know what is available as I am open for both.


DUBS, the track has good traction from what John told me. I did get a chance to go up their one night with 45 people and black line already!sweet I will be their next Sunday maybe rubber tires.


----------



## Max

any pics? I hear this track is pretty sweet! Im thinking of making the trip a couple times this summer...


----------



## mrbighead

Max said:


> any pics? I hear this track is pretty sweet! Im thinking of making the trip a couple times this summer...


I will have Mark try to post some thing. What type of car do you drive?


----------



## Max

12th scale... i cant wait to come down there, jeremy otis is one of my good friends and he says this track is top notch...

Max K


----------



## Promatchracer

Hey Folks I know this is real short notice but Just so you folks know we have a Big Spring Fling race this weekend in Saint Ignace Just across the Mackinaw Bridge 

The link is in my sig for more info 
I am also posting so I can keep up with whats going on down there as a few ppl have talked to me about you folks and sounds like a good place to end a road trip at and do some racing So I might make the trip a few times 

Later


----------



## mrbighead

Max said:


> 12th scale... i cant wait to come down there, jeremy otis is one of my good friends and he says this track is top notch...
> 
> Max K


Hi Max this Willie it would be nice to see you at the track. Dave would like too see you there to run 12th scale with him. Lets us know when you decide you are going to come we can get a 12th scale crew together.


----------



## J.O.

mrbighead said:


> Hi Max this Willie it would be nice to see you at the track. Dave would like too see you there to run 12th scale with him. Lets us know when you decide you are going to come we can get a 12th scale crew together.


Willie,

You have that 1/12 scale togather yet? If you need batteries I have the contact for you.

Jeremy


----------



## mrbighead

J.O. said:


> Willie,
> 
> You have that 1/12 scale togather yet? If you need batteries I have the contact for you.
> 
> Jeremy


The car is done. It is my sons car and I do not know what he his doing for now. I think he his just waiting for next season to start. Dave is doing good with his 12 scale at FastCats,this weekend.


----------



## Barry Z

Raced on the new carpet today. NO fuzz and GREAT traction. This is a first class track !
Check it out !!


----------



## DUBS

Mrbighead,

I need some batteries. Real good ones, because Bery Z is killing us out there. My car was real good on handling, but lacking power big time.
Let me know.

Dubs


----------



## Barry Z

Dubs, mrbighead keeps the good stuff for himself and anyway your fast enough !!


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Mrbighead,
> 
> I need some batteries. Real good ones, because Bery Z is killing us out there. My car was real good on handling, but lacking power big time.
> Let me know.
> 
> Dubs


Hey Mike, I will see you Sunday or if you want to meet me at MSI early one day this week before i go to work. If you are still intersted in the Lipo. I will be there Saturday to practice. I like the SMC 5200 40 c they felt just like the Thunder Power good.:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Hey Willie.....Let me know what date you guys might want to do somethin...Could probably get at least 4 to come up and race....17.5/foam and VTA...


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Hey Willie.....Let me know what date you guys might want to do somethin...Could probably get at least 4 to come up and race....17.5/foam and VTA...


Ditto....providing it is on a Sunday


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Hey Willie.....Let me know what date you guys might want to do somethin...Could probably get at least 4 to come up and race....17.5/foam and VTA...


what's up fast guy, it has to be on a Sunday. We have five guys for foam and about 15 for rubber just pick a date then I will have Dave, call some people to.


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Ditto....providing it is on a Sunday


Hi Ken, we been running 13.5 only .We run 17.5 ony to get ready for a race they say its to slow. They have a oval class between 17 people and a novice class on Sunday, and a F1 class to they are getting six people last time I was there. You can send me your email address I will send you some pictures of the track.:wave:


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Hey Mike, I will see you Sunday or if you want to meet me at MSI early one day this week before i go to work. If you are still intersted in the Lipo. I will be there Saturday to practice. I like the SMC 5200 40 c they felt just like the Thunder Power good.:wave:


Willie,
Can you meet me up at MSI tomorrow at 1 o'clock?


----------



## DUBS

Barry Z said:


> Dubs, mrbighead keeps the good stuff for himself and anyway your fast enough !!


I am not as fast as you.....YET!!!!!
The good stuff is on the way, so watch out...
I will not be able to race this Sunday due to family stuff, but will be there next week.
Have fun!


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> I am not as fast as you.....YET!!!!!
> The good stuff is on the way, so watch out...
> I will not be able to race this Sunday due to family stuff, but will be there next week.
> Have fun!


Mike, yes i can meet you today Mark change the track lay out. If he did that should help you.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, yes i can meet you today Mark change the track lay out. If he did that should help you.


Not today...Tomorrow. I cannot make it today.
What time after 1 o'clock can you meet me there?


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Not today...Tomorrow. I cannot make it today.
> What time after 1 o'clock can you meet me there?


Yes Just call me 313 405-6336


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Yes Just call me 313 405-6336


Cool! Talk to you later.


----------



## DUBS

Barry Z said:


> Dubs, mrbighead keeps the good stuff for himself and anyway your fast enough !!


Berry,

I see that you are the TQ on Wed.
How do you like the SPX and what profile did you use?

P.S.
I now have the battery.:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Z

DUBS said:


> Berry,
> 
> I see that you are the TQ on Wed.
> How do you like the SPX and what profile did you use?
> 
> P.S.
> I now have the battery.:thumbsup:



Profiles 1-4 are the same as the TC Spec speedo and 5-8 are different and require different gearing and timing. I'm being conservative and using the #4 profile. Same as the one I used with the TC Spec.

P.S.
Thanks for the warning !!


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Profiles 1-4 are the same as the TC Spec speedo and 5-8 are different and require different gearing and timing. I'm being conservative and using the #4 profile. Same as the one I used with the TC Spec.
> 
> P.S.
> Thanks for the warning !!


Barry, I love you man. Tell Mike, he still have to drive the car that power can only help some much. I have a hard time after 5 min mark this is where I need help with.:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Berry,
> 
> I see that you are the TQ on Wed.
> How do you like the SPX and what profile did you use?
> 
> P.S.
> I now have the battery.:thumbsup:


 Mike,you will need that speed next week me and you rubber tires. I wish BigK would come and race with us.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike,you will need that speed next week me and you rubber tires. I wish BigK would come and race with us.


Thanks for the warning! I will see you and Berry on Sunday.

P.S.
Don't worry about me driving the car....At least I can make it past the 5 minute mark. Try driving 1/12 scale for 8 min.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Thanks for the warning! I will see you and Berry on Sunday.
> 
> P.S.
> Don't worry about me driving the car....At least I can make it past the 5 minute mark. Try driving 1/12 scale for 8 min.:thumbsup:


Mike if he change that bs layout i will race if not saturday only. Hey barry your next i brought my car.


----------



## Barry Z

Your still my Hero !!!!!


----------



## DUBS

Sunday is out for me. I will try and make it Wed.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Sunday is out for me. I will try and make it Wed.


Mike, Sunday is low turn out,weds is better for you. I work on Wed so my racing is done for now. I will be just praticing on Saturdays less people show up to race on Sunday. No Barry, your my hero and James.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, Sunday is low turn out,weds is better for you. I work on Wed so my racing is done for now. I will be just praticing on Saturdays less people show up to race on Sunday. No Barry, your my hero and James.


What is up with the "Your My Hero"?


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> What is up with the "Your My Hero"?


Little Will is your Hero.


----------



## DUBS

Great Job on another win Berry!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Great Job on another win Berry!!!!


Berry, you need to slow down let some of young guy beat you some time.


----------



## Barry Z

Thanks, but on paper Dave had the fastest car (as always), he just got tied up in traffic.
James is right there too and a few others are very close as well. This is the most competitive rubber TC I can remember.
I need more practice !!


----------



## DUBS

Barry Z said:


> Thanks, but on paper Dave had the fastest car (as always), he just got tied up in traffic.
> James is right there too and a few others are very close as well. This is the most competitive rubber TC I can remember.
> I need more practice !!


 If you need more practice then I need to get out of the hobby!!!!!
I just hope that this continues through the summer.


----------



## Barry Z

Me too !

My plan is to run Wednesdays and some Sundays thru the summer. At least that's the plan....


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Me too !
> 
> My plan is to run Wednesdays and some Sundays thru the summer. At least that's the plan....


Barry, what car you running now? I would like to race on Sunday to if I have time. Next week my rubber car should be put together I hope.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, what car you running now? I would like to race on Sunday to if I have time. Next week my rubber car should be put together I hope.




Cyclone


----------



## BIGG-K

Hey guys, Mark was saying that he wants to do Fridays instead of Sundays for the summer. Thats sounds cool with me. What do you all think?


----------



## BIGG-K

We also need to go over the rules for the VTA class. If we start to bend them to far, we'll loose the class. Kind of like we lost F1. Think about it.


----------



## reilly

I'm legal :thumbsup: ck it if you want. I agree with Kevin, I think that the only departure from the rules would be that any of the 21.5's roar approved can be used. 
21.5's that can be legal such as :
Novak 3421SS Pro 21.5T 52.7 February 19, 2009 
Tekin Redline 21.5 P/N TT2250 49.5 February 21, 2009 
Trinity TRI 10415 Pulse 21.5T 55 November 14, 2008 

as it seems that most people at the track have one of these motors already. 
WITH the imposed gearing requirements of a FDR of 4.2 - 4.6 for the lipo, brushless crowd.. you know who you are. 
I do have an inductance meter so we can ck motors if we really have too, but most of us have been doing 
this long enough to know better then to cheat. 

This is ALL  up to Mark in the end as it is his track and his rules ultimately, 
but the USVTA rules are online and hanging up at the track so it's easy to follow. If someone is faster then you 
it's probably not because he's cheating. But ask him about his setup or how he attacks part of the track your 
having trouble with... you just might be surprised with the amount of information that you'll get. 

And of course this is just my opinion and I could be wrong. LOL:wave: 

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## Barry Z

The rules don't say anything about brushless speedo's. Is this something we should talk about or just run what you brung and let the ratio rule take care of that ?


----------



## BIGG-K

I'll bring it up Wednsday about the speedo's. Maybe we can do some type of text to see if there's really an advantage with that new LRP. Straight away speed can be a big advantage when you got Sorex tires for grip, but the HPI tires slide when you go faster. What I've noticed is that gearing is the main player in this class. Since I played with the gearing my car is faster and has more punch. So we'll see how it goe's this week, and for all you guys not running a back bumper, look at the rules!


----------



## reilly

NO again the rules don't have anything about speedo's because it is not very possible to police. The tekin looks the same on the outside, if it has the turbo boost profile or not. The face plate on the LRP that states its a SPX is easily removed if it is warmed up ( i personally had to glue ones on older LRP's back on ) so you could swap them if you really wanted. 
I think from what I have run of the different speedo's it would be hard to get the gearing low enough ( 4.7, 4.8, + ) of course certain layouts may or may not lend themselves to a timing advancing speedo but again from what I know of the TC spec vs SPX speedo you just won't be able to gear low enough. 

Really the whole point is to conform to rules that are nationally set - see USVTA rules, that way when people come from other area's they have legal cars and the sport/ hobby can grow. 

It is possible to run a spx or tekin speedo in a non-timing advancing mode so maybe we have a gentlemen's agreement that we won't use the timing advancing profiles. We all know enough about speedo's to be able to check them. So, I think that is a good compromise so we don't discourage others from coming to our track, we can just ask for a simple profile/program change instead of banning certain speedo's that may or may not already be on the track now. 

And we can have a set gear ratio, with a variations based on the track layout if need be. ( allowable by USVTA rules ). 

James


----------



## harmocy

reilly said:


> NO again the rules don't have anything about speedo's because it is not very possible to police. The tekin looks the same on the outside, if it has the turbo boost profile or not. The face plate on the LRP that states its a SPX is easily removed if it is warmed up ( i personally had to glue ones on older LRP's back on ) so you could swap them if you really wanted.
> I think from what I have run of the different speedo's it would be hard to get the gearing low enough ( 4.7, 4.8, + ) of course certain layouts may or may not lend themselves to a timing advancing speedo but again from what I know of the TC spec vs SPX speedo you just won't be able to gear low enough.
> 
> Really the whole point is to conform to rules that are nationally set - see USVTA rules, that way when people come from other area's they have legal cars and the sport/ hobby can grow.
> 
> It is possible to run a spx or tekin speedo in a non-timing advancing mode so maybe we have a gentlemen's agreement that we won't use the timing advancing profiles. We all know enough about speedo's to be able to check them. So, I think that is a good compromise so we don't discourage others from coming to our track, we can just ask for a simple profile/program change instead of banning certain speedo's that may or may not already be on the track now.
> 
> And we can have a set gear ratio, with a variations based on the track layout if need be. ( allowable by USVTA rules ).
> 
> James


The rules are there and work well all across the country and the speedo does not have anything to do with it because the gearing has to be in the range to be leagle and if you read the rules the race director has the right and resposibility to make changes if there is one or more cars that are much more faster than another.


----------



## reilly

Exactly my point!!


----------



## harmocy

reilly said:


> Exactly my point!!


Amen brother!!!


----------



## harmocy

I like what you posted about asking the fast guy how he attacks the track I have never seen you not help someone who asked and that is how it is most of the fast guys will tell you what they are doing now if they can do what you are doing that is a different story there will allways be a fast guy and that does not mean he is cheating I have been all over the country to all kinds of races from the birds to many of regional and national events and seen people get teched and only seen 1 time where they found someone flat out cheating not that it does not happen but useually it is not the fast guy that is cheating it is some bone head that thinks he will win if he does!!!


----------



## reilly

LOL, So very true. I've have yet to see anyone dq'd for any blatant cheating, it's always something like a weight feel off or something silly. But really all I'm trying to say about VTA is that the national rules have made this class grow and prosper to the point that it's popular has made it grow because it is FUN and down to the driving for the most part. I went to the north east grand slam races and the canadian challenge and the vta guys had the biggest smiles on their faces the crowd was cheering it was great. Now at the NEGS races I think it had something to do with Mike Hanyes having a target on his back but even he was laughing and at times I really don't know how he was laughing so hard and driving at the same time but it sure looked like fun. 

And one thing I've never forgotten is that some really great racers helped me so I should always do the same.


----------



## harmocy

Amen again brother!!! Yeah and mike kicked butt at the birds as well he is just a focused driver even when he does not seem to be he told me the reason that he does so well is PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE and if that aint the truth nothing is!!!


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> The rules are there and work well all across the country and the speedo does not have anything to do with it because the gearing has to be in the range to be leagle and if you read the rules the race director has the right and resposibility to make changes if there is one or more cars that are much more faster than another.


Hi guys, I did get to talk to Mark today and John they agreed he will not put rules on the Speedo’s that we use for VTA class. By doing this, he thinks there will be more people to run the class. I do not care one way or another I just need some place to races their or Larry’s I do not care where at this point. 

The less input for me the better James stated that “If someone is faster than you it's probably not because he's cheating. But ask him about his setup or how he attacks part of the track you’re having trouble with... you just might be surprised with the amount of information that you'll get.” If you can drive your going to be fast no matter what motor or Speedo you use Barry. LOL :tongue:


----------



## Barry Z

I'm glad we got the speedo thing cleared up now I can buy a body,tires and a motor and have some fun !

Wille, would you sign my LTC body ? I know I can get some big $$$ for it on E-bay !!


----------



## DUBS

:woohoo::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:When is the VTA points series going to kick off? I know that there is a class, but with all this new talk about rules and regulations there has to be some big kick off or something right? Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## BIGG-K

Like Barry said, now that its all cleared up, lets race! My car is pretty good (thanks Barry Z) so I really could care less about the speedo's. Lets do it!


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Like Barry said, now that its all cleared up, lets race! My car is pretty good (thanks Barry Z) so I really could care less about the speedo's. Lets do it!


Biggk, I need to send my speedo in to be fixed, how long is the turn around for Novak? Where did you get the tires from. what body should I buy? Barry your the best


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Biggk, I need to send my speedo in to be fixed, how long is the turn around for Novak? Where did you get the tires from. what body should I buy? Barry your the best


Go to teamnovak.com and print out the non-warranty form. It takes about two weeks max. And get the Cuda body, cause it just looks cool! If you dont want to wait on that speedo I've got a Novak Havoc thats brand new, and its been sent back and re-done with new guts. I'll give you a good price for it.


----------



## BIGG-K

Mark should have the tires there. If not call Larry's. And your right, Barry is the best. Don't nobody tell Dave I said that. Mums the word!


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> :woohoo::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:When is the VTA points series going to kick off? I know that there is a class, but with all this new talk about rules and regulations there has to be some big kick off or something right? Sign me up!!!!!


Mike you are sick! I can't stop laughing at that horse getting the @#*& beat out of him.Lol!


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Mike you are sick! I can't stop laughing at that horse getting the @#*& beat out of him.Lol!


I can wait I have a extra one that I took out my foam car. So what color are ypu going to paint my car body? Do think I can trade in my 13.5 for 21.5 at the same time.

How's coming Friday ?


----------



## BIGG-K

You always do one color, I'm sure you can handle it. Lol. Even if you turn your 13.5 in, its still going to cost you about 40 bucks. But its still worth it. I might make it Friday, but I'll be there Wednsday for sure.


----------



## BIGG-K

Man I got to stop looking at Dubia's post, I'm going to end up hurting myself! Lol!


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> You always do one color, I'm sure you can handle it. Lol. Even if you turn your 13.5 in, its still going to cost you about 40 bucks. But its still worth it. I might make it Friday, but I'll be there Wednsday for sure.


I might do 5 colors. I just have to buy some pink, orange,yellow, floresent blue and the best color white.


----------



## Crptracer

Willie were lookin at June 14th to come up and run with ya guys...should have somethin solid end of the month...


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Willie were lookin at June 14th to come up and run with ya guys...should have somethin solid end of the month...


I will be ready I need ken to give me a setup for my VTA car. I brought 009 rubber car I hope drive this week.


----------



## Miller Time

I'll PM you the set-up I ran in Canada this evening.


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> I'll PM you the set-up I ran in Canada this evening.


Hey ken, this is for my 007 car thanks.


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Hey ken, this is for my 007 car thanks.


VTA right ?, That's what I ran in Canada...007 in VTA


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> VTA right ?, That's what I ran in Canada...007 in VTA


Yes VTA, I going to try it out.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> :woohoo::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:When is the VTA points series going to kick off? I know that there is a class, but with all this new talk about rules and regulations there has to be some big kick off or something right? Sign me up!!!!!


Mike, are you coming Friday? Mark, change the layout I feel good that I am not the only on running Xray now. Andy and Little Will, James, steve and Mike D. Barry, and Dave, Andy was fast today. 

The layout is back down again in the low 8.99s-13.5 rubber again just for you.:dude:


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, are you coming Friday? Mark, change the layout I feel good that I am not the only on running Xray now. Andy and Little Will, James, steve and Mike D. Barry, and Dave, Andy was fast today.
> 
> The layout is back down again in the low 8.99s-13.5 rubber again just for you.:dude:


NO Speed Control in my car so it is a matter of waiting for it to come back from LRP. I will be running next week with my 1/12 scale.


----------



## DUBS

Hey Berry Z,

Did you end up going down in gearing?

Dubs


----------



## Barry Z

DUBS said:


> Hey Berry Z,
> 
> Did you end up going down in gearing?
> 
> Dubs



Yea I did. I dropped 1 more tooth and stayed with profile 7. Speed was good and motor came off at 175. A bit high for me but I think it will come down a bit now that we are switching to Jaco Blues.


----------



## BIGG-K

:wave:Wow! Was James fast or what? VTA is a relief from the fast pace of 13.5. Hopefully the Friday crowd will be big, and that gives me time to practice so I can stay on the same lap with Rocket Reilly. See you guys next Friday.


----------



## DUBS

Barry Z said:


> Yea I did. I dropped 1 more tooth and stayed with profile 7. Speed was good and motor came off at 175. A bit high for me but I think it will come down a bit now that we are switching to Jaco Blues.


Are the Jaco's harder than the Speedminds?
As for the motor temp. That is perfect! Just don't go over 185.


----------



## DUBS

Just for you Big K


:woohoo::woohoo::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::wave:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Yea I did. I dropped 1 more tooth and stayed with profile 7. Speed was good and motor came off at 175. A bit high for me but I think it will come down a bit now that we are switching to Jaco Blues.


I love you guys you just save me some money. Barry can you be my step father? 


----------



## reilly

Willie, I AM your father


----------



## DUBS

No LUKE is His Father!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> I love you guys you just save me some money. Barry can you be my step father? 


Does the Jaco's come pre mounted?


----------



## reilly

yes, dubs 
for you we can cut them off and let you reglue them.  
The choice will be blue ( prefered ) and green everyone that I have talked to 
that has run greens indoor ends up flipping off the track, so I would say stick the the blue flavor and if you dare try greens. LOL


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> Willie, I AM your father


james if you want to be my daddy you have to pay for my schooling. So that means you cannot have no other kids cause I will be costly.


----------



## DUBS

reilly said:


> yes, dubs
> for you we can cut them off and let you reglue them.
> The choice will be blue ( prefered ) and green everyone that I have talked to
> that has run greens indoor ends up flipping off the track, so I would say stick the the blue flavor and if you dare try greens. LOL


Then Blue it is!!!!
Thanks for telling everyone else to run the green ones. Now we have the advantage.:woohoo:


----------



## DUBS

Rick,

Are you able to run next Friday in 1/12 scale?

Dubs


----------



## MAV913

Hey Dubs, I plan on being there to run 12th scale tonight. I have a second Carpet Knife coming too and the daughter wants to start running one as well. Hopefully she will take notes from you guys and have fun with it. John B.


----------



## DUBS

MAV913 said:


> Hey Dubs, I plan on being there to run 12th scale tonight. I have a second Carpet Knife coming too and the daughter wants to start running one as well. Hopefully she will take notes from you guys and have fun with it. John B.


Unfortunitly, I will not be able to start Friday night racing until next week.
Sorry!!!!
I will see you folks next week.


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> Just for you Big K
> 
> 
> :woohoo::woohoo::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::wave:


Man your killing me! I don't no whats funnier, that, or the money you could be saving with Geico.


----------



## mrbighead

Big K, Are you still going to make out today? I should be there around 2 or so.


----------



## seadog

Willie, where were you? I finally drove or abused my 009. I think I broke it in all 4 races. Then my daughter decided we were playing oval demolition Derby after I bumped her once. I lost that battle against the moded slash and half of the front end on my hyperdrive. Oh well, back to the workshop.. Steve


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Big K, Are you still going to make out today? I should be there around 2 or so.


I might be able to make it. I'll let you know.


----------



## mrbighead

seadog said:


> Willie, where were you? I finally drove or abused my 009. I think I broke it in all 4 races. Then my daughter decided we were playing oval demolition Derby after I bumped her once. I lost that battle against the moded slash and half of the front end on my hyperdrive. Oh well, back to the workshop.. Steve


Hey Steve, I have had two assignments that was do yesterday it took me to 3 in the morning to do.I did get to drive the car.It is faster in rubber than my 007 was same setup. I'm try to make up their today and Sunday come up if you can.


----------



## Rob_Say

Hey guys, some of you may remember me from the CEFX Raceway days. I just heard of this track not to long ago... What classes are popular there? Andy Vetor has been telling me really good things about this track and I can't wait to check it out! :thumbsup:

-Rob Say


----------



## mrbighead

Rob_Say said:


> Hey guys, some of you may remember me from the CEFX Raceway days. I just heard of this track not to long ago... What classes are popular there? Andy Vetor has been telling me really good things about this track and I can't wait to check it out! :thumbsup:
> 
> -Rob Say


Hey Rob, how have you been? I have not seen you in a long time. The racing is good not like the old CEFX days. It is just a few of us left like James, Barry, and Dave. When do you think you might come over to see us?


----------



## BIGG-K

Guys, how was Friday? Were there a lot of racers there? I went to see Star Trek. What a good movie, but Captain Kirk got his @#$ kicked though the whole movie!


----------



## Rob_Say

mrbighead said:


> Hey Rob, how have you been? I have not seen you in a long time. The racing is good not like the old CEFX days. It is just a few of us left like James, Barry, and Dave. When do you think you might come over to see us?


I've been keeping busy... What have you been up too? Not sure when I'll be out. This week I will be in Indianapolis, and the week after I will most likely be catching up at work. I'll see when Andy is heading down and try to tag along. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Rob_Say said:


> I've been keeping busy... What have you been up too? Not sure when I'll be out. This week I will be in Indianapolis, and the week after I will most likely be catching up at work. I'll see when Andy is heading down and try to tag along. :thumbsup:


I have been doing ok just going to some big races thats about it.Trying to keep a job.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Unfortunitly, I will not be able to start Friday night racing until next week.
> Sorry!!!!
> I will see you folks next week.


Mike, what day are going to race this week.


----------



## MAV913

Anybody gonna show up to run 12th scale on Friday?


----------



## DUBS

MAV913 said:


> Anybody gonna show up to run 12th scale on Friday?


As of right now that is my plan! 12th scale racing is on and green light go!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

The word of the day is: MOBIL 1 Motor Oil!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, what day are going to race this week.


Friday for now looks good. No sedan this week as my SPX is still in for repairs.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Friday for now looks good. No sedan this week as my SPX is still in for repairs.


That God, another week without Mike Hitting anybody in sedan.


----------



## twistedone

whats up Willie :wave:


----------



## seadog

Willie, You know I'll be out there Friday night hitting people with my sedan. Going to sell the 12 scale if you know anyone that's interested.

Steve


----------



## mrbighead

seadog said:


> Willie, You know I'll be out there Friday night hitting people with my sedan. Going to sell the 12 scale if you know anyone that's interested.
> 
> Steve


Steve, it's ok if you hit us Mike been racing for 20 year's and still have a hard time pass people without hitting them.


----------



## mrbighead

twistedone said:


> whats up Willie :wave:


Nothing much racing on Friday's. You need to bring that car out sometime!


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Steve, it's ok if you hit us Mike been racing for 20 year's and still have a hard time pass people without hitting them.


Rubbing is Racing!!!!!


----------



## DUBS

seadog said:


> Willie, You know I'll be out there Friday night hitting people with my sedan. Going to sell the 12 scale if you know anyone that's interested.
> 
> Steve


Why give up on 12 scale Steve?


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Rubbing is Racing!!!!!


Mike, you sound I kevin that's not racing. But somebody out their love you. LOL 


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Mike, you sound I kevin that's not racing. But somebody out their love you. LOL 


Huh!?
Thats why I'm in VTA for life. And stadium, because it's not SERIOUS!:thumbsup::beatdeadhorse: OMG!


----------



## Barry Z

Serious is OK if you don't get too serious ...... ?!?!?

Unfortunatly I've lost control, but it's great FUN !


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Serious is OK if you don't get too serious ...... ?!?!?
> 
> Unfortunatly I've lost control, but it's great FUN !


that's what I try to tell little will.


----------



## seadog

DUBS said:


> Why give up on 12 scale Steve?


Hey Mike, Got into the offroad with Bill and had to many cars to run and maintain. I'm giving up the 12scale and retiring the oval car for a bit. I picked up the sedan hoping to become a better driver, not sure if it will ever happen :hat:

See you tomorrow..

Steve


----------



## seadog

Barry Z said:


> Serious is OK if you don't get too serious ...... ?!?!?
> 
> Unfortunatly I've lost control, but it's great FUN !


Barry, I wish you could teach me how to drive


----------



## mrbighead

seadog said:


> Hey Mike, Got into the offroad with Bill and had to many cars to run and maintain. I'm giving up the 12scale and retiring the oval car for a bit. I picked up the sedan hoping to become a better driver, not sure if it will ever happen :hat:
> 
> See you tomorrow..
> 
> Steve


Steve, did you get a chance to order some new part's for your sedan.


----------



## seadog

mrbighead said:


> Steve, did you get a chance to order some new part's for your sedan.


All of the parts showed up today including the jako blue tires, ecs, and body. James if your reading this I'll bring the body tomorrow. Now I need to install them. I couldn't find any xray pinions, do you have to use xray or can you use others?

Did you need a part for yours Willie, it looked real good on the track last Saturday.


----------



## mrbighead

seadog said:


> All of the parts showed up today including the jako blue tires, ecs, and body. James if your reading this I'll bring the body tomorrow. Now I need to install them. I couldn't find any xray pinions, do you have to use xray or can you use others?
> 
> Did you need a part for yours Willie, it looked real good on the track last Saturday.


 I want to try the ECS out. I have to drive your car tomorrow to see if their is a difference.


----------



## seadog

mrbighead said:


> I want to try the ECS out. I have to drive your car tomorrow to see if their is a difference.


I hope you can. I dropped the diff balls all over the floor while installing the motor forward kit. Hopefully the local hobby shop stocks them or I might be SOL for tomorrow night.

I wasn't going to get the ECS based on a recommendation from someone else until my stock drive shaft got screwed up last week.


----------



## mrbighead

seadog said:


> I hope you can. I dropped the diff balls all over the floor while installing the motor forward kit. Hopefully the local hobby shop stocks them or I might be SOL for tomorrow night.
> 
> I wasn't going to get the ECS based on a recommendation from someone else until my stock drive shaft got screwed up last week.


Mark, will have some in stock they will not be Xray. You still can use the Associated carbine balls 3/32.


----------



## reilly

Hey Boys' 
ECS will give you more steering with a spool, period. I did a lot of testing with 
the tc5 and lcd's and it diffidently gave the car more steering with them, not always faster but steered more.

Are they better, well it's up to you budget to decide. 

Btw: See you at the track Steve.


----------



## seadog

reilly said:


> Hey Boys'
> ECS will give you more steering with a spool, period. I did a lot of testing with
> the tc5 and lcd's and it diffidently gave the car more steering with them, not always faster but steered more.
> 
> Are they better, well it's up to you budget to decide.
> 
> Btw: See you at the track Steve.


LoL, they were a little pricey. I don't think I need faster, I'll just crash into the wall more. Now if I could only learn to drive the darn car. See you guys tonight.. Steve


----------



## mrbighead

seadog said:


> LoL, they were a little pricey. I don't think I need faster, I'll just crash into the wall more. Now if I could only learn to drive the darn car. See you guys tonight.. Steve


Steve, why worry about money now with all the NICE cars you have. It's just another few dollars to you.


----------



## BIGG-K

Barry Z said:


> Serious is OK if you don't get too serious ...... ?!?!?
> 
> Unfortunatly I've lost control, but it's great FUN !


If I could drive good like you, I'd probably loose control too. Lol! But I can only drive good for 4.5 minutes, then the Gremlins take over and its all down hill from there. But you're right. it's all fun!:thumbsup:

See you guys tonite!


----------



## Barry Z

seadog said:


> Barry, I wish you could teach me how to drive


All it takes is laps, laps and more laps ......


----------



## seadog

Barry Z said:


> All it takes is laps, laps and more laps ......


I know, need to get some practice in. Racing is so much more fun thought :thumbsup:


----------



## seadog

mrbighead said:


> Steve, why worry about money now with all the NICE cars you have. It's just another few dollars to you.


LoL, those few dollars start to add up. Willie I think you have more cars than me. I've been having the fire sale on eBay. Anyone want to buy a 10l40, 12r5 with brushless conv, or 18t. Tons of Trinity lipo's and Tekin RS spedo's for sale as well 

So I thought the ECS's were expensive until I just spent $14 on some xray diff balls. I guess I won't be dropping those on the floor again.


----------



## mrbighead

seadog said:


> LoL, those few dollars start to add up. Willie I think you have more cars than me. I've been having the fire sale on eBay. Anyone want to buy a 10l40, 12r5 with brushless conv, or 18t. Tons of Trinity lipo's and Tekin RS spedo's for sale as well
> 
> So I thought the ECS's were expensive until I just spent $14 on some xray diff balls. I guess I won't be dropping those on the floor again.


Steve, what time will you be at the track? 


----------



## seadog

mrbighead said:


> Steve, what time will you be at the track? 


I'm going to try by 5. What time are you going to be there?


----------



## Barry Z

Wille, if your thinking of selling your 009, let me know.
Your still my hero .........


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Wille, if your thinking of selling your 009, let me know.
> Your still my hero .........


No I dont want to sell it. I just will not race there any more, I will buy the stuff I need from Mark. I wish I was someone hero.....:wave:


----------



## andyv

Who is racing Wednesday!


----------



## 2056dennis

*seadog u have pm*

seadog you have a pm


----------



## reilly

andyv said:


> Who is racing Wednesday!


Ooohhh, pick me, pick me.. LOL sedan 13.5


----------



## Barry Z

andyv said:


> Who is racing Wednesday!



That's the plan ....


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> That's the plan ....


Yes, if nick dont come. Mark change the layout yesterday.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey mrbighead*

willie i know you plan on comeing down to lazer to run sunday , i just want you to know Russ has done alot to the track and the ramp . ramp is smooth and does not scrape your chassi and the track does not eat up your tires like it did last year , and grip is still pretty good , and he added a vta class that is growing every day . so hope for good weather and if you or anybody is wondering if they are raceing just go to the lazer site and they post if they are running or not . or the best thing to do is go to 
rc racing extreme and then go to onroad post and fined the lazer post and check there lazerlady allways gets on there the morning of to let everyone know if its on or not


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> willie i know you plan on comeing down to lazer to run sunday , i just want you to know Russ has done alot to the track and the ramp . ramp is smooth and does not scrape your chassi and the track does not eat up your tires like it did last year , and grip is still pretty good , and he added a vta class that is growing every day . so hope for good weather and if you or anybody is wondering if they are raceing just go to the lazer site and they post if they are running or not . or the best thing to do is go to
> rc racing extreme and then go to onroad post and fined the lazer post and check there lazerlady allways gets on there the morning of to let everyone know if its on or not


I will be there!
li


----------



## andyv

Well another good night of racing, always worth the trip. Awesome track with very competitive racing, clean and laid back environment. Thanks to Mark and all the racers! See you soon!


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> Well another good night of racing, always worth the trip. Awesome track with very competitive racing, clean and laid back environment. Thanks to Mark and all the racers! See you soon!


Andy, I wish I could of seen you and James battle it out for the lead.I was battle John, are you racing Friday?


----------



## andyv

I'll be at Action on Friday.


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> I'll be at Action on Friday.[/QUOTE
> Have fun


----------



## reilly

FYI, Andy, 
I won't make be able to make it on Wednesday, But I'll be there Friday. :thumbsup:

Cheers, 
James


----------



## andyv

OHHH! That sucks!!!


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> FYI, Andy,
> I won't make be able to make it on Wednesday, But I'll be there Friday. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers,
> James


 James, you missed a good day of racing Barry, Andy, and Dave was fast today. Hope to see you on Friday. Little Will is talking about a foam class he have four people so far.:wave:


----------



## reilly

Yeah, I knew I would miss a good one , that's my luck. LOL.
I'll be there Friday. Doesn't foam go inside the tire?


----------



## 2056dennis

*looking to talk to Mark at MSI*

yep im trying to get intouch with Mark at MSI anyhelp would be great . 
Darrell


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> yep im trying to get intouch with Mark at MSI anyhelp would: Darrell


 Hey Darrell, Mark is going to email you the information I gave him my email to. So you will get the information you are looking for Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok great*

yep and i have it thanks


----------



## mrbighead

Who's racing Wendnesday new layout.


----------



## BIGG-K

I'm going to be there for sure. Hey James, since you're not running the TC5 in VTA no more, how about that set up for a old friend. Don't make me send you the picture again. Lol!


----------



## reilly

Yeah I didn't ever want to see you in the buff the first time!!, so no need to send it again. I'll bring a couple copies a couple other guys wanted it as well.


----------



## DUBS

still no speed control.....wanting to race real bad......Waiting sucks!!!!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> still no speed control.....wanting to race real bad......Waiting sucks!!!!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


Mike, All that money you have just go buy one and sell the other one when you get.Because the longer you wait the faster the other the other guys are getting.


----------



## BIGG-K

Ok. I'll try to get there early enough to put it on. Thanks, no picture needed now.:thumbsup:


reilly said:


> Yeah I didn't ever want to see you in the buff the first time!!, so no need to send it again. I'll bring a couple copies a couple other guys wanted it as well.


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> still no speed control.....wanting to race real bad......Waiting sucks!!!!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


Mike, you're killing me man, you're killing me!


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, All that money you have just go buy one and sell the other one when you get.Because the longer you wait the faster the other the other guys are getting.


All out of money!!!! You will always be faster than I, Willie.
Your my hero.:wave:


----------



## DUBS

BIGG-K said:


> Mike, you're killing me man, you're killing me!


Bigg K you need to break a picture for all of us to enjoy...We all need 
a :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> All out of money!!!! You will always be faster than I, Willie.
> Your my hero.:wave:


Mike S, is faster than me and Mike D I brought a new car I'm 5 laps down. Need help real bad John been helping me but still can't get it.


----------



## mrbighead

Mike we had six 1/12 scale cars we should have more next week.


----------



## MAV913

Six 12th scale guys racing there tonight? Figures just my luck.....


----------



## reilly

Yeah we had a good crowd tonight, lots in every class. Very exciting! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> Yeah we had a good crowd tonight, lots in every class. Very exciting! :beatdeadhorse:


James, are you coming Friday?


----------



## Barry Z

Good layout Wille/Mark. IMO we just need to move the scoring loop further down the straight so that we can get everybody on the straight lined up the way there suppose to be and then maybe we can get some SANE starts !


----------



## DUBS

How many single cell lipo's ran in the 12th scales?


----------



## DUBS

James you cannot steel my thunder with the :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> How many single cell lipo's ran in the 12th scales?


Mike, they only had two people. Not everbody has money to change over I talk to Ivan he might come out to.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, they only had two people. Not everbody has money to change over I talk to Ivan he might come out to.


Here we go with the money thing again!!!
It cost less to buy in single cell then it does to buy the round.
Besides, I was just wondering if folks started to run the single cell and to see how fast as hell they are.
I hope that I can make it Firday to run my 12 scale.


----------



## MAV913

Don't have the budget for the lipo cells just yet but I am hoping by the time we start the fall series I'll have a couple. What are you guys running brushed or brushless? I had to run a 27T against a 10.5 a couple weeks ago and it was fun just to get out and run but I'd like to be better prepared to say the least.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Here we go with the money thing again!!!
> It cost less to buy in single cell then it does to buy the round.
> Besides, I was just wondering if folks started to run the single cell and to see how fast as hell they are.
> I hope that I can make it Firday to run my 12 scale.


Just come and race your car please rick is looking for you!


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Good layout Wille/Mark. IMO we just need to move the scoring loop further down the straight so that we can get everybody on the straight lined up the way there suppose to be and then maybe we can get some SANE starts !


Barry and James, sorry you guys got took out Mark have new rules.


----------



## reilly

Yeah I'll be there friday:thumbsup:

One can only pray, Barry, one can only.....:beatdeadhorse: or :jest:


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> Yeah we had a good crowd tonight, lots in every class. Very exciting! :beatdeadhorse:


VTA was especially exciting, even though I put some things in the wrong place with that setup. I fixed it though, so Friday should be interesting. And come on guys, that horse is dead already! It's time to make soup and hair weave out of him!


----------



## reilly

I especially like the fact he's hitting him in the ...you know where. LOL. 
over and over and over... I need to bring that little guy to the track for someone special


----------



## msircracing

Hey guys after Weds. night's terrible start in the 13.5 rubber A main the new rule will be....... I am going to set the grid to ensure a fair start, if you move from your starting position you will be moved to the back, if you move again you will be disqualified. This is the best fix I can think of. If you have any questions please let me know. I know this is supposed to be fun for everybody and everybody wants to win. I also know its not much fun to have your car destroyed on the first lap of the main after you have worked all day to make the A. Hope to see you all tonight!! and a little teaser..............we will be having a trophy race in September. We will have 4 qualifiers and a main. It will be a weekend long event. Early registration will start next week. There will be no oval racing so we will have a sweet layout for you road course guys. All entries will receive a t-shirt for the event and the top three finishers in each class will receive a trophy. The date has not been set yet....I'm looking for suggestions and a few volunteers to help with "teching". This will be our 1st anniversary race. More details to come soon.:woohoo:


----------



## DUBS

Just got off for good behavior so I am bringing up the 12 scale. Please come and join me as I hope that there will be more than 2 guys showing up tonight.:woohoo::beatdeadhorse::jest:


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> Hey guys after Weds. night's terrible start in the 13.5 rubber A main the new rule will be....... I am going to set the grid to ensure a fair start, if you move from your starting position you will be moved to the back, if you move again you will be disqualified. This is the best fix I can think of. If you have any questions please let me know. I know this is supposed to be fun for everybody and everybody wants to win. I also know its not much fun to have your car destroyed on the first lap of the main after you have worked all day to make the A. Hope to see you all tonight!! and a little teaser..............we will be having a trophy race in September. We will have 4 qualifiers and a main. It will be a weekend long event. Early registration will start next week. There will be no oval racing so we will have a sweet layout for you road course guys. All entries will receive a t-shirt for the event and the top three finishers in each class will receive a trophy. The date has not been set yet....I'm looking for suggestions and a few volunteers to help with "teching". This will be our 1st anniversary race. More details to come soon.:woohoo:


AS THEY SAY "CRASHING IN THE FIRST TURN WILL SURE SECURE A VICTORY IN THE END". Drive safe and let's all get along.....:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Hey guys after Weds. night's terrible start in the 13.5 rubber A main the new rule will be....... I am going to set the grid to ensure a fair start, if you move from your starting position you will be moved to the back, if you move again you will be disqualified. This is the best fix I can think of. If you have any questions please let me know. I know this is supposed to be fun for everybody and everybody wants to win. I also know its not much fun to have your car destroyed on the first lap of the main after you have worked all day to make the A. Hope to see you all tonight!! and a little teaser..............we will be having a trophy race in September. We will have 4 qualifiers and a main. It will be a weekend long event. Early registration will start next week. There will be no oval racing so we will have a sweet layout for you road course guys. All entries will receive a t-shirt for the event and the top three finishers in each class will receive a trophy. The date has not been set yet....I'm looking for suggestions and a few volunteers to help with "teching". This will be our 1st anniversary race. More details to come soon.:woohoo:


Amen!!! And a boom shocka locka!!:woohoo::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## BIGG-K

Good racing guys! And starting next week, marshals are to wear shin guards when Andy V. is on the track. Lol!:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Just got off for good behavior so I am bringing up the 12 scale. Please come and join me as I hope that there will be more than 2 guys showing up tonight.:woohoo::beatdeadhorse::jest:


Mike, your is fast for lipo. You need to get out more.


----------



## seadog

msircracing said:


> Hey guys after Weds. night's terrible start in the 13.5 rubber A main the new rule will be....... I am going to set the grid to ensure a fair start, if you move from your starting position you will be moved to the back, if you move again you will be disqualified. This is the best fix I can think of. If you have any questions please let me know. I know this is supposed to be fun for everybody and everybody wants to win. I also know its not much fun to have your car destroyed on the first lap of the main after you have worked all day to make the A. Hope to see you all tonight!! and a little teaser..............we will be having a trophy race in September. We will have 4 qualifiers and a main. It will be a weekend long event. Early registration will start next week. There will be no oval racing so we will have a sweet layout for you road course guys. All entries will receive a t-shirt for the event and the top three finishers in each class will receive a trophy. The date has not been set yet....I'm looking for suggestions and a few volunteers to help with "teching". This will be our 1st anniversary race. More details to come soon.:woohoo:


Mark, I want another trophy, can you have some for the last place finishers as well?<suggestion>:thumbsup:

For us newbies, what is "volunteers for teching"?

You can register Brooke and I if you have a class that she can run in. Email me the info once it's available. Now if I could just remember where I put that TC 

Steve


----------



## seadog

seadog said:


> Mark, I want another trophy, can you have some for the last place finishers as well?<suggestion>:thumbsup:
> 
> For us newbies, what is "volunteers for teching"?
> 
> You can register Brooke and I if you have a class that she can run in. Email me the info once it's available. Now if I could just remember where I put that TC
> 
> Steve


OMG, if I ever spell your name correctly it will be a miracle... Marc not Mark..

Steve


----------



## DUBS

12Scale racing was too much fun last Friday. I hope to get out again real soon. Thanks for a great time MSI!


----------



## 2056dennis

*mail*

msircracing you have mail thanks


----------



## DUBS

D.King,
After our race last friday I learned that both rear tires were pealed away from the rim allowing my car to feel like it was tweeked. After a bit of glue and a little bit of luck I hope to get out real soon so that I can finish what I started and that is to TQ.
Have a great day!


----------



## D.King

Haha. How did you know I was here?

Well, I am packing up the R5 now. Its sold. Its gona be a few before I can pick up the new BMI. Hoping to get it soon but might take a month or two before I can swing it.

Glad your car is working for ya. You were faster than I have ever seen you. Nice job on the TQ. :thumbsup:

Dont worry, I will have somthing for you next time.:devil:


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Haha. How did you know I was here?
> 
> Well, I am packing up the R5 now. Its sold. Its gona be a few before I can pick up the new BMI. Hoping to get it soon but might take a month or two before I can swing it.
> 
> Glad your car is working for ya. You were faster than I have ever seen you. Nice job on the TQ. :thumbsup:
> 
> Dont worry, I will have something for you next time.:devil:


Thank you again for the set up advice as it truly made a difference. Now that I kinda know what I am doing then I accept the challenge. 

I take it that you had enough of the 12R5!
What is the BMI and how much different is it?


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> Thank you again for the set up advice as it truly made a difference. Now that I kinda know what I am doing then I accept the challenge.
> 
> I take it that you had enough of the 12R5!
> What is the BMI and how much different is it?


No problem. Had a good time trying to catch you.

A little reading material.
http://bmiracing.com/bmiv4/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=26


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> No problem. Had a good time trying to catch you.
> 
> A little reading material.
> http://bmiracing.com/bmiv4/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=26


The car looks nice, but I am going to stay with the 12R5.
Thanks for the reading material.

When do think that you will get this and when are you going to run it?:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> No problem. Had a good time trying to catch you.
> 
> A little reading material.
> http://bmiracing.com/bmiv4/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=26


Hey D.King, I seen that car at a few big races and it did not do so bad. Did you ever think about geting the Xray 12 scale?


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> The car looks nice, but I am going to stay with the 12R5.
> Thanks for the reading material.
> 
> When do think that you will get this and when are you going to run it?:thumbsup:


Mike, I would like to see you and little Will battle it out!


----------



## Barry Z

I'm not sure but I think Andy V. was talking about selling his 1/12 Xray.


----------



## msircracing

*Xray 1/12*

The problem with the xray 1/12 is that it is still a t-plate car......no lipo!!


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, I would like to see you and little Will battle it out!


Willie, I know you are joking right?????? I have not seen Will finish a race for the past two years and I don't care what class of car he is racing.
Your still my hero!!!!:thumbsup::beatdeadhorse::woohoo:


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> The problem with the xray 1/12 is that it is still a t-plate car......no lipo!!


I heard that you can put a lipo in that car and put the lipo sidway's.:wave:


----------



## DUBS

Barry Z said:


> I'm not sure but I think Andy V. was talking about selling his 1/12 Xray.


Barry,
You need to get on the 12 scale side and get one yourself. Think of all the TQ's you will get and all of the trophies from MSI that you will have if you moved over to 12 scale!!!!!
I know that DAVE JOHNSON is calling you out on that.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

I suppose you could "make" it work....... I have to say Will has improved since you have left the scene.....when he stays focused on what he is doing, he can drive......however, most of the time the little guy in his car does this:roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> I suppose you could "make" it work....... I have to say Will has improved since you have left the scene.....when he stays focused on what he is doing, he can drive......however, most of the time the little guy in his car does this:roll::roll::roll::roll:


You could not have said that any better.....LMAO.
On what level can you say that he has improved?

A. Finising a race in the 8 minutes with out crashing or breaking his car.

or

B. Finishing a race second to last.

or 

C. Just happy to finish.....


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> I suppose you could "make" it work....... I have to say Will has improved since you have left the scene.....when he stays focused on what he is doing, he can drive......however, most of the time the little guy in his car does this:roll::roll::roll::roll:


You guys better watch out. Lil (crash) Will's getting better. If he can just get past that old man thing. He can go like hell for 4 minutes, after that , he's done.:beatdeadhorse: That poor horse!


----------



## BIGG-K

Mark, I may need to practice more. Your VTA car was fast. Time for me to pit with James again.


----------



## msircracing

*.....*

I have seen Will finish some races and really put it on Rick Davis, given it was once, but I was still proud of the little fella. Kevin, my VTA might be fast, but I need some serious practice if I'm ever going to keep up with you fast guys......here is my excuse for the week......leaking left rear shock and rear bulkhead was missing 3 screws......thats why my car was :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## msircracing

*September Trophy Race at MSI*

Ok, here are a few more details on the race....

September 17th,18th,19th and 20th are the dates for practice qualifying and mains. Practice will be all day Thursday(Noon-9PM) and Friday (7am-10pm) . There will be 3 qualifiers on Saturday starting at 11am (doors open at 7am). There will be a final qualifier (11am, doors open at 7am) on Sunday followed by the mains. Again, this will be a road course only race (no oval, we will have an oval race later in the fall). Although this is not a ROAR sanctioned event, we will be enforcing ROAR rules.

Entry Fees: $35 ($30 if you register by September 1st) for the 1st class, $20 for each additional class

Prizes: Top 3 finishers in each class will receive a trophy, as well as TQ for each class. All participants will receive a T-shirt for the race.

Classes: 
13.5 Rubber Touring Car (Jaco Blue)
10.5 Foam Touring Car
VTA
Stock 1/12 Scale
Mod 1/12 Scale
Rookie 

Additional classes may be added, but we will need at least 5 pre-entries for additional classes 2 weeks in advance (to allow for the extra trophies and T-shirts)

Please let me know if you have any questions, and as always I'm always open to suggestions from the racers to make the racing better. Please help spread the word for me!! :tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> I have seen Will finish some races and really put it on Rick Davis, given it was once, but I was still proud of the little fella. Kevin, my VTA might be fast, but I need some serious practice if I'm ever going to keep up with you fast guys......here is my excuse for the week......leaking left rear shock and rear bulkhead was missing 3 screws......thats why my car was :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


I think we all need some serious practice. Little Will is my new step son. Mike you know barry is the best.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Ok, here are a few more details on the race....
> 
> September 17th,18th,19th and 20th are the dates for practice qualifying and mains. Practice will be all day Thursday(Noon-9PM) and Friday (7am-10pm) . There will be 3 qualifiers on Saturday starting at 11am (doors open at 7am). There will be a final qualifier (11am, doors open at 7am) on Sunday followed by the mains. Again, this will be a road course only race (no oval, we will have an oval race later in the fall). Although this is not a ROAR sanctioned event, we will be enforcing ROAR rules.
> 
> Entry Fees: $35 ($30 if you register by September 1st) for the 1st class, $20 for each additional class
> 
> Prizes: Top 3 finishers in each class will receive a trophy, as well as TQ for each class. All participants will receive a T-shirt for the race.
> 
> Classes:
> 13.5 Rubber Touring Car (Jaco Blue)
> 10.5 Foam Touring Car
> VTA
> Stock 1/12 Scale
> Mod 1/12 Scale
> Rookie
> 
> Additional classes may be added, but we will need at least 5 pre-entries for additional classes 2 weeks in advance (to allow for the extra trophies and T-shirts)
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions, and as always I'm always open to suggestions from the racers to make the racing better. Please help spread the word for me!! :tongue:


 Mark, has change from $20.00 to $15.0 for each additional class. I think we should have a 17.5 and 13.5 foam class.:wave:


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Mark, has change from $20.00 to $15.0 for each additional class. I think we should have a 17.5 and 13.5 foam class.:wave:


Hey guy's, lets blow the dust off those F1 cars for the September race. I know most of you still got them. Dubia, you'll be the man to beat, so watch out there now!:beatdeadhorse: Ok, thats the last time, I swear!


----------



## msircracing

*F1*

F1 would be a sweet class to have!!!


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> The car looks nice, but I am going to stay with the 12R5.
> Thanks for the reading material.
> 
> When do think that you will get this and when are you going to run it?:thumbsup:


ASAP but, in the current position Im in.....hoping to get it built by sept for Marc's big race. Have been thinking about doing some of the bigger race's too. Now lipo is legal I think I have a shot at putting it in the A. If I could do that I would be happy.



mrbighead said:


> Hey D.King, I seen that car at a few big races and it did not do so bad. Did you ever think about geting the Xray 12 scale?


I got to drive one at larrys last yr. It has a slightly diffrent feel than the crc I was running at the time but could tell that with some tuning it would be sick. Very responsive but smooth at the same time.

Xray? LOL. No thanks.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> ASAP but, in the current position Im in.....hoping to get it built by sept for Marc's big race. Have been thinking about doing some of the bigger race's too. Now lipo is legal I think I have a shot at putting it in the A. If I could do that I would be happy.
> 
> 
> I got to drive one at larrys last yr. It has a slightly diffrent feel than the crc I was running at the time but could tell that with some tuning it would be sick. Very responsive but smooth at the same time.
> 
> Xray? LOL. No thanks.


D.King,
I will be out Wed. for the big 12 scale night. Come on out so that I can gather up more of your set up advice.


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> F1 would be a sweet class to have!!!


F1 class on two condition.

1. Cars that run Lipo have to add weight. Please tell us what that weight limit is Marc.

2. No 64 pitch gears! We should run theTamiya box stock gearing and the mabuchi motors.

Heck! I am even saying that we should all run the 6 cell stick packs and box stock cars as orginally intended befor all of this lipo talk came out.

What do you think Marc?:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

BIGG-K said:


> Hey guy's, lets blow the dust off those F1 cars for the September race. I know most of you still got them. Dubia, you'll be the man to beat, so watch out there now!:beatdeadhorse: Ok, thats the last time, I swear!


BIGG-K,
You want a race....I suggested that we run box stock with 6 cell stick pack. How about it?
Let's bring out the F1......And watch out for Jimmie Jon's....LOL. 
you know he has a target out for you.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> I think we all need some serious practice. Little Will is my new step son. Mike you know barry is the best.


Willie,
You tell your step son to bring it to the track tomorrow.
I will be there with my 12 scale.....:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## andyv

Yes I am selling the 1/12 scale, they have been running the battery down one side and the electronics on the other. I am told that this balances out and runs great!


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> D.King,
> I will be out Wed. for the big 12 scale night. Come on out so that I can gather up more of your set up advice.


Your car runs pretty good. The only other thing I would do evolves a bridge port ! Wanted to do it to Johns but didnt feel right about it. He probably would have let me though. Should of. Oh well.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Willie,
> You tell your step son to bring it to the track tomorrow.
> I will be there with my 12 scale.....:thumbsup::wave:


Mike, my step son and real son will be there. But little Will is coming with his A game today. He told me he will lap you twice. See you at 3:00 don't get mad and act like you know who.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, my step son and real son will be there. But little Will is coming with his A game today. He told me he will lap you twice. See you at 3:00 don't get mad and act like you know who.


I will see you all there.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Your car runs pretty good. The only other thing I would do evolves a bridge port ! Wanted to do it to Johns but didnt feel right about it. He probably would have let me though. Should of. Oh well.


What would you have milled out with the bridge port?
Can you share?
If it makes sense you can do that to mine.
Let me know.


----------



## DUBS

andyv said:


> Yes I am selling the 1/12 scale, they have been running the battery down one side and the electronics on the other. I am told that this balances out and runs great!


Andy, I hear that Berry is looking for one. You may want to give him a try.:thumbsup:


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> What would you have milled out with the bridge port?
> Can you share?
> If it makes sense you can do that to mine.
> Let me know.


 I will talk to you in person for that.



DUBS said:


> Andy, I hear that Berry is looking for one. You may want to give him a try.:thumbsup:


Im sure Barry has a few 1/12th chassis's laying around. Its just getting him to run it. He likes the sedan a bit more so dont hold your breath.


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> BIGG-K,
> You want a race....I suggested that we run box stock with 6 cell stick pack. How about it?
> Let's bring out the F1......And watch out for Jimmie Jon's....LOL.
> you know he has a target out for you.:woohoo::woohoo:


I'm with you on that Mike. The racing was much more fun with the stick packs. I suggest we stick to the rules for closer, more exciting racing. Thats the way it is in VTA. At least for those that are legal.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> I will talk to you in person for that.
> 
> Im sure Barry has a few 1/12th chassis's laying around. Its just getting him to run it. He likes the sedan a bit more so dont hold your breath.


Are you going to make it to the track tonight so that we can talk further about this modification?


----------



## DUBS

BIGG-K said:


> I'm with you on that Mike. The racing was much more fun with the stick packs. I suggest we stick to the rules for closer, more exciting racing. Thats the way it is in VTA. At least for those that are legal.


Stick packs RULE in F1.....Let all bring them back out and forget this Lipo business......the closer the racing the more fun we all will have......:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

MSI,

Please place some rules for the F1 class so that all can get on board for your big event in September. It is up to you to lead us.


----------



## msircracing

*F103*

I will post rules for F1 by the end of the week.....probably Thursday


----------



## DUBS

QUOTE=msircracing;2877620]I will post rules for F1 by the end of the week.....probably Thursday[/QUOTE]

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> QUOTE=msircracing;2877620]I will post rules for F1 by the end of the week.....probably Thursday


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:[/QUOTE]

Mike, just relax you be ok. Take that 10.5 out of your F1 car


----------



## 2056dennis

*Hey Msircracing*

hey Marc you have mail


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Willie,
> You tell your step son to bring it to the track tomorrow.
> I will be there with my 12 scale.....:thumbsup::wave:


 Little Will was my new step son he is fired. MY real son have to beat you or Dave my other step son. Mike, you lap him more than three times why why!!! LOL :tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey Marc you have mail


Thank you Dennis.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Little Will was my new step son he is fired. MY real son have to beat you or Dave my other step son. Mike, you lap him more than three times why why!!! LOL :tongue:


You can't make Dave your step son! He is to big for you to take over your knee......LMAO.
Anyway, little Will did exactly like I expected and showed up. Fast laps don't mean anything at the end of the night it is the guy who finished the race FIRST...:thumbsup:

Hopefully, your real son can put your Ex-Step son to shame and I look forward to that.:wave:


----------



## DUBS

12 scale racing was great on a hot Wednesday night at MSI.
Thank you again to all who showed up.
It was a great time.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> 12 scale racing was great on a hot Wednesday night at MSI.
> Thank you again to all who showed up.
> It was a great time.


Mike, for someone who does like 12 scale that was a good race. The rubber tire A main was good to. Andy is fast , James car has gotten better.James keep up the good work. Barry, MikeD, they were fast just a few mistake you guys will get together one day.


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> 12 scale racing was great on a hot Wednesday night at MSI.
> Thank you again to all who showed up.
> It was a great time.


Mike, next week I'll meet you around back by your deck. I'll wear all black (ninja style) so I won't be noticed. I'll bring treats for the dogs so they don't bark, and I'll leave the get away car running for a fast exit.This message will self destruct after you're on your way to the track!:thumbsup:


----------



## D.King

Dubs....did you try the brass plate? I bet you didnt.

DK


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Dubs....did you try the brass plate? I bet you didnt.
> 
> DK


I did not.
I worked on my car after you left and put my car 1st place in the "A" main with a 49 lap run. Everyone else was a lap down.

Next week I will try when I have time to practice more with a few things that I want to try. The only thing that I have to say is that my car is dialed in and drives great, so I don't want to mess that up until I need to.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

BIGG-K said:


> Mike, next week I'll meet you around back by your deck. I'll wear all black (ninja style) so I won't be noticed. I'll bring treats for the dogs so they don't bark, and I'll leave the get away car running for a fast exit.This message will self destruct after you're on your way to the track!:thumbsup:


You just may have to. I am on lay off as we speak.......WHAT TO DO????:tongue::tongue::tongue::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> I did not.
> I worked on my car after you left and put my car 1st place in the "A" main with a 49 lap run. Everyone else was a lap down.
> 
> Next week I will try when I have time to practice more with a few things that I want to try. The only thing that I have to say is that my car is dialed in and drives great, so I don't want to mess that up until I need to.:thumbsup:


Mike, don't forget tell D.K that Jeremy would have win if he would had a better start. Mike thats why some people dislike you. You are the only person who have a big head about a club race with 4 people in a class get over it please!!!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*whats up bighead*

yo willie whats up did you ever get the chassi cover for your car and does it work good


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> yo willie whats up did you ever get the chassi cover for your car and does it work good


No, waiting on you to try it out first! I need to find a track to race at.


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> I did not.
> I worked on my car after you left and put my car 1st place in the "A" main with a 49 lap run. Everyone else was a lap down.
> 
> Next week I will try when I have time to practice more with a few things that I want to try. The only thing that I have to say is that my car is dialed in and drives great, so I don't want to mess that up until I need to.:thumbsup:


For real ? Nice job !! Bought time you got your **** together. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> For real ? Nice job !! Bought time you got your **** together. :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## msircracing

*POWER OUT at MSI*

Guys, I wanted to post a quick message that we have no power!!! I know tonight is the last night of the points series, DTE didn't seem to care. We are able to run the register and phone system right now off of our generator, but the rest of the building has no power. If we are unable to race, we will finish the points series next Friday. If we get power back I will post it immediately. If any of you want to bring some charged packs to practice you are more than welcome. The track is open. Sorry about the inconvenience this may cause.

Marc


----------



## BIGG-K

Smack talk: About 15 years ago I was a street basketball court legend.Yes, seriously. I did'nt stop playing because of a bad ankle, or a blown out knee, or even because I was to old. I stopped because of smack talk. Basically the guy with defence weaker than ant piss, had to play defence with his mouth. After watching young men die on the basketball court it was time to say goodbye. If it comes to the point where I feel like R/C racing will get to that point, it will be goodbye again. Mark and his family have given us a great place to race, have fun, get out the house, and even bring the family. So lets have fun and leave the smack talk on the court. And the foul language too. I know we're not a bunch of chior boys, but we can tone it down a little. Especially when someone's wife, kids, or GRANDKIDS are present. Now that all thats off my chest, lets race. See you all tonite.


----------



## msircracing

*Nice*

Very nicely put Kevin. We love having all of you guys out here. I try to keep it how it was for me as a kid racing. We always had a blast, win or lose. That is how it will remain at MSI for many many many years to come (just extended the lease!!!). The competition is great but it is still a FUN HOBBY.......I might have to school Kevin in a little B-Ball!!!! Having fun of course.......:hat:


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Guys, I wanted to post a quick message that we have no power!!! I know tonight is the last night of the points series, DTE didn't seem to care. We are able to run the register and phone system right now off of our generator, but the rest of the building has no power. If we are unable to race, we will finish the points series next Friday. If we get power back I will post it immediately. If any of you want to bring some charged packs to practice you are more than welcome. The track is open. Sorry about the inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Marc


Mother nature just won't stop smacking me! First the Transformers part 2 cuts off in the middle of the movie, now this. Oh well I'll be up there anyway. Maybe I can find an old church fan.


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Very nicely put Kevin. We love having all of you guys out here. I try to keep it how it was for me as a kid racing. We always had a blast, win or lose. That is how it will remain at MSI for many many many years to come (just extended the lease!!!). The competition is great but it is still a FUN HOBBY.......I might have to school Kevin in a little B-Ball!!!! Having fun of course.......:hat:


Cool! You got my support, year round. You probably would beat me in B-Ball. I've gotten slow, and I can't even touch the net! Even Deamonte beat me in a game of 21. I feel like Charles Barkly.Lol!


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Smack talk: About 15 years ago I was a street basketball court legend.Yes, seriously. I did'nt stop playing because of a bad ankle, or a blown out knee, or even because I was to old. I stopped because of smack talk. Basically the guy with defence weaker than ant piss, had to play defence with his mouth. After watching young men die on the basketball court it was time to say goodbye. If it comes to the point where I feel like R/C racing will get to that point, it will be goodbye again. Mark and his family have given us a great place to race, have fun, get out the house, and even bring the family. So lets have fun and leave the smack talk on the court. And the foul language too. I know we're not a bunch of chior boys, but we can tone it down a little. Especially when someone's wife, kids, or GRANDKIDS are present. Now that all thats off my chest, lets race. See you all tonite.


I agree with you kevin. RC cars should never come to fight but people have to understand that they can't talk to people any kind of way because some people will not back down from a challange. I'm sorry if I ever did that but that's just how I am and I'm not going to change for nobody.


----------



## BIGG-K

Willie, my message is for everyone in the hobby. I'm not singleing out anyone. I've always said that sometimes it gets to serious, which is why I sometimes back off the hobby. With the economy the way it is, you and I both know we don't need any more stress. So all I'm saying to everyone is lets have fun, and leave the serious stuff for CNN. On the street, you know me, I fear no man. But on the track, its all about fun and good laughs. Its all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Whatever.


----------



## Mike_D

I thought it was about time the #1 racer at MSI joined all you peasants on this site. :dude:


----------



## msircracing

*....*

Rick Davis you have mail


----------



## seadog

Mike_D said:


> I thought it was about time the #1 racer at MSI joined all you peasants on this site. :dude:


LoL, is Dave joining the site :tongue:


----------



## Mike_D

*.*

......


----------



## RickDavis

Marc - Reply coming


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

mite start come'n out for some 1/12th scale racing.. What class should i set this thing up for & what nites are the races now?? "thanks"


----------



## msircracing

*1/12 scale*

Frank, the big night for 1/12 scale is Weds. night at 7. We are also racing on Fridays at 7. Most guys are running 13.5 with single cell lipo and some are still running 17.5 with 4 cells. Hope to see you out soon.


----------



## reilly

Mike you found the internet, that's sweet!! Well I guess that I'm not missing much tonight as you sit in the dark.  I hear Bigg-K fears a little red camaro, :tongue: and a bucket of kfc fears Bigg-K....don't ask where this info comes from I'll never give up my sources. LOL. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## D.King

:roll:


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> Mike you found the internet, that's sweet!! Well I guess that I'm not missing much tonight as you sit in the dark.  I hear Bigg-K fears a little red camaro, :tongue: and a bucket of kfc fears Bigg-K....don't ask where this info comes from I'll never give up my sources. LOL. It's a vicious circle.


I think I'm addicted to that stuff. I had to pick up a 10 piece on the way home. And I did'nt have you to help me. We'll get you caught up Wednsday. Lol


----------



## Mike_D

Yeah ended getting an iPhone couple days ago so now I'm able to check the sight out


----------



## Mike_D

Anyone have any pics of the new top photon car? Postem if you can I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> Anyone have any pics of the new top photon car? Postem if you can I'm thinking about getting one.


Me too.


----------



## msircracing

*Power On*

Power has been restored at MSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Power has been restored at MSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


Thanks, I will be there.


----------



## Mike_D

Gratz on the electricity mark. XD


----------



## Mike_D

I think we should run a 10.5 foam class and GT pan car class this winter if anyone is intrested in either of these classes let me know so we can get together and plan a date that we would like to start it up I have a whole bag of pre ran jaco dbl pink and magenta foams for those of you who would like to try it out without having to buy the tires just to see if you like it if intrsted post up. No need for a tire truer either I'll bring one if for every one to use aswell. XP


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> I think we should run a 10.5 foam class and GT pan car class this winter if anyone is intrested in either of these classes let me know so we can get together and plan a date that we would like to start it up I have a whole bag of pre ran jaco dbl pink and magenta foams for those of you who would like to try it out without having to buy the tires just to see if you like it if intrsted post up. No need for a tire truer either I'll bring one if for every one to use aswell. XP


Hey MikeD, Ray want to run foam him and little Will.


----------



## MAV913

WOOOOO HOOOOO GT PAN CARs 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Stamper

I keep hearing about this place and after seein the thread it must be true.

Hi guys, how's it been?

Gonna get the cyclone dusted off and I need to start doin something, been stagnant for too long. Coming up on 3 years, just seems like an eternity.

Gonna have to come out and see the place.

Phone number changed, but if any of the guys that used to like me wanna contact me the e-mail is the same. 

Tim
[email protected]


----------



## BIGG-K

Tim Stamper said:


> I keep hearing about this place and after seein the thread it must be true.
> 
> Hi guys, how's it been?
> 
> Gonna get the cyclone dusted off and I need to start doin something, been stagnant for too long. Coming up on 3 years, just seems like an eternity.
> 
> Gonna have to come out and see the place.
> 
> Phone number changed, but if any of the guys that used to like me wanna contact me the e-mail is the same.
> 
> Tim
> [email protected]


Whats up Tim. Come on out, its a nice track. Most of the same people race there. 13.5 rubber sedan, and VTA are the popular classes. 12 scale is starting to get big also. We race Wednsday and Friday at 7:00pm


----------



## DUBS

How many are going to show up with 12 scales this Wed.?
I am looking to come back out as last week was too much fun.:wave:


----------



## Mike_D

Who's all up there right now mark?


----------



## DUBS

Tim Stamper said:


> I keep hearing about this place and after seein the thread it must be true.
> 
> Hi guys, how's it been?
> 
> Gonna get the cyclone dusted off and I need to start doin something, been stagnant for too long. Coming up on 3 years, just seems like an eternity.
> 
> Gonna have to come out and see the place.
> 
> Phone number changed, but if any of the guys that used to like me wanna contact me the e-mail is the same.
> 
> Tim
> [email protected]



Hello Tim,

You still have your 12 scale car? 
Looking to add a couple more cars.

Dubia


----------



## Mike_D

Did the 40c s come in yet?


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> I keep hearing about this place and after seein the thread it must be true.
> 
> Hi guys, how's it been?
> 
> Gonna get the cyclone dusted off and I need to start doin something, been stagnant for too long. Coming up on 3 years, just seems like an eternity.
> 
> Gonna have to come out and see the place.
> 
> Phone number changed, but if any of the guys that used to like me wanna contact me the e-mail is the same.
> 
> Tim
> [email protected]


Hi Tim, this is the place I told you about almost a year a go.love willie t


----------



## D.King

Tim Stamper....did you have a super charged bmw?


----------



## D.King

Mike_D said:


> Did the 40c s come in yet?


I saw a 40c single 5000 mah from phantom in the case.


----------



## Tim Stamper

D.King said:


> Tim Stamper....did you have a super charged bmw?


Yep, thats me Dennis. Still sittin in the driveway.


----------



## Tim Stamper

DUBS said:


> Hello Tim,
> 
> You still have your 12 scale car?
> Looking to add a couple more cars.
> 
> Dubia


yeah, I have a few of them still.

I have a 1 design old BMI that I would probably be getting ready.

Tim


----------



## msircracing

*40c batteries*

Hey guys,

I still have 7.4 5000 40c packs, I am out of single cells until tomorrow or weds. The single cells are also 5000 40c.


----------



## D.King

Tim Stamper said:


> Yep, thats me Dennis. Still sittin in the driveway.


Long time no see. How you doing man? You gona come out and run or what? Kinda wish I had somthing to run there but do stop by time to time.

I still talk about that beast to this day. What model is it? Could never remember.


----------



## f1freak

HEY YOU GUYS! :wave:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> HEY YOU GUYS! :wave:


Hey f1freak,


----------



## Tim Stamper

D.King said:


> Long time no see. How you doing man? You gona come out and run or what? Kinda wish I had somthing to run there but do stop by time to time.
> 
> I still talk about that beast to this day. What model is it? Could never remember.


 
1997 Dinan Stage 3 BMW M3

I'll have to come by, do you already have an order in for BMI's new 12th? I have 4 BMI 12th scale cars in a box, one is his newer design but just doesnt have the BL rear pod, most of the rest is the same.

Tim


----------



## D.King

Tim Stamper said:


> 1997 Dinan Stage 3 BMW M3
> 
> I'll have to come by, do you already have an order in for BMI's new 12th? I have 4 BMI 12th scale cars in a box, one is his newer design but just doesnt have the BL rear pod, most of the rest is the same.
> 
> Tim


No I havnt ordered it yet. Maybe we need to talk?


----------



## Tim Stamper

D.King said:


> No I havnt ordered it yet. Maybe we need to talk?


Yeah, it's brand new, has the KO servo in it and is just sittin there.

I'll stop by maybe this wed and i'll bring it with me.

~Tim


----------



## DUBS

Tim Stamper said:


> Yeah, it's brand new, has the KO servo in it and is just sittin there.
> 
> I'll stop by maybe this wed and i'll bring it with me.
> 
> ~Tim


More 12 scales racing at MSI....WooooHoooo!!!!!


----------



## msircracing

*1 Cell 5000 40c*

Hey guys,

Those of you that were looking for the 1 cell LiPo's, they just arrived. Please let me know if you want one held for you.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## DUBS

Racing at MSI tonight>>>>Should be a good time. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Those of you that were looking for the 1 cell LiPo's, they just arrived. Please let me know if you want one held for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


 Hey Marc, when are you getting some more of those 1 cell LIPo's ? From what I can see they are fast. I want to buy Brandon one so he can keep up with that fast Rick guy and Mike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Stamper

Hey guys,

Nice to come out and meet all the new faces today and get to hang out with some of the old friends that have put up with me over the years.

Gonna get my list together for what I need and will be puttin in an order soon.

See ya friday!

Tim


----------



## D.King

So who won 1/12th ??

Last I saw, Jeremey was ripping them up with 9.4's and a 50 lap run.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> So who won 1/12th ??
> 
> Last I saw, Jeremey was ripping them up with 9.4's and a 50 lap run.


Jeremy put a smack down on all of us. Can't wait to see that BMI run.


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> Jeremy put a smack down on all of us. Can't wait to see that BMI run.


Ya, hes good for stuff like that.

Its gona be a few b4 I can afford some of the stuff but will get it going asap.
Cant wait to see how it runs.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Ya, hes good for stuff like that.
> 
> Its gona be a few b4 I can afford some of the stuff but will get it going asap.
> Cant wait to see how it runs.


Dennis, your car looks good needs little more speed


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Dennis, your car looks good needs little more speed


Thanks.
I got it to run for 8 mins in the main. :wave: Just need a few more tweaks on the chassis and it should be good to go. Does everything I want but a bit too responsive for me. Have to smooth it out some.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Thanks.
> I got it to run for 8 mins in the main. :wave: Just need a few more tweaks on the chassis and it should be good to go. Does everything I want but a bit too responsive for me. Have to smooth it out some.


Dennis, did you run the new car last night? How many 12 scales ran?
Do you like the car and how much different is it comparied to the 12R5?

Mike


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> Dennis, did you run the new car last night? How many 12 scales ran?
> Do you like the car and how much different is it comparied to the 12R5?
> 
> Mike


Ya I ran the car. I love it. The car is very honest. Make a change and you can feel it on the track. More so than any other car I have tried. I had an Akerman issue so when I got the chassis dialed in I just couldnt hold on to it. Way to responsive for me. Im slow so its gonna take me a few races to get it dialed in the way I like.
At one point it was doing 9.6's at 1/2 throttle. Too much power and steering for the first 4 mins. Then it settled in and ran pretty good.

Diffrents? It doesnt change 4 mins in to the race !!

Marc....I heard Ray ordered one? You might want to get 1 or 2 for stock. You WILL be selling these !! This is the best lipo car I have driven. Yes I think its better then my beloved CRC. And the best part is the stock setup is really close to dialed.:dude: Cant say enough about it.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey D-King*

D-King you have mail


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Ya I ran the car. I love it. The car is very honest. Make a change and you can feel it on the track. More so than any other car I have tried. I had an Akerman issue so when I got the chassis dialed in I just couldnt hold on to it. Way to responsive for me. Im slow so its gonna take me a few races to get it dialed in the way I like.
> At one point it was doing 9.6's at 1/2 throttle. Too much power and steering for the first 4 mins. Then it settled in and ran pretty good.
> 
> Diffrents? It doesnt change 4 mins in to the race !!
> 
> Marc....I heard Ray ordered one? You might want to get 1 or 2 for stock. You WILL be selling these !! This is the best lipo car I have driven. Yes I think its better then my beloved CRC. And the best part is the stock setup is really close to dialed.:dude: Cant say enough about it.


Great to hear! Can't wait to get back out to compete.:wave:


----------



## D.King

Dubs....you coming out wed? I will be there. Take it easy on me. I still have to dial the car in.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Dubs....you coming out wed? I will be there. Take it easy on me. I still have to dial the car in.


Hey D.King, new layout you might like it little Will made it. If you get a chance come see it before Wednesday.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Dubs....you coming out wed? I will be there. Take it easy on me. I still have to dial the car in.


Right now that is my plan.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Right now that is my plan.:thumbsup:


Mike, did you get that speedo to work for your rubber car?


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Hey D.King, new layout you might like it little Will made it. If you get a chance come see it before Wednesday.


Was thinking about doing some testing today but just couldnt make it. guess I have to wait till wed to check it out.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Was thinking about doing some testing today but just couldnt make it. guess I have to wait till wed to check it out.


Your the best I need a 12 scale !


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Your the best I need a 12 scale !


Care full. 1/12th will take over. You wont want to run a taxi cab anymore. I see a new BMI in your future.:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Care full. 1/12th will take over. You wont want to run a taxi cab anymore. I see a new BMI in your future.:wave:


Yes, need to get some money first.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, did you get that speedo to work for your rubber car?


I did!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

MSI, did you change the track layout from last week?


----------



## msircracing

*Track Layout*

Yes, the layout is changed, however, it will be changing again next week. The layout is not "oval friendly" at all.


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> Yes, the layout is changed, however, it will be changing again next week. The layout is not "oval friendly" at all.


Cool! Please make a good technical track with a lot of turns and one that is oval friendly. See you folks tomorrow.:wave:


----------



## msircracing

*Track Layout*

I will be creating the layout myself next Monday, The straight will no longer be 100', that's the only info I am giving up.....................


----------



## andyv

msircracing said:


> I will be creating the layout myself next Monday, The straight will no longer be 100', that's the only info I am giving up.....................


Why you gotta be like that? No straight away!


----------



## msircracing

*Dear Mr. Horsepower.....*

Maybe if I had the "secret" Tekin program, I could keep the straightaway....It will still be like 50'-60'.


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Maybe if I had the "secret" Tekin program, I could keep the straightaway....It will still be like 50'-60'.



Just wonderin', could you get the layout ready for this Wednesday ?


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> Maybe if I had the "secret" Tekin program, I could keep the straightaway....It will still be like 50'-60'.


SECRETS!!!!!!I want SECRETS:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> I will be creating the layout myself next Monday, The straight will no longer be 100', that's the only info I am giving up.....................


:woohoo:Cool! Let me get my hand muscles ready for some serious road course racing. The way it's supposed to be. Get those small pinions out boys!


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Maybe if I had the "secret" Tekin program, I could keep the straightaway....It will still be like 50'-60'.


You guy's gonna make me buy a new speed control. Good thing I go back to work in two weeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## D.King

msircracing said:


> Maybe if I had the "secret" Tekin program, I could keep the straightaway....It will still be like 50'-60'.


Advantage #14 of owning your own track. When you get spanked down the straight, you can take it out.:devil:

Nice tight technical track would be pretty cool.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Advantage #14 of owning your own track. When you get spanked down the straight, you can take it out.:devil:
> 
> Nice tight technical track would be pretty cool.


I would be interested to hear what the other 13 advantages of owning your own track would be>>>>>D.King this is all you buddy!!!!LOL.


----------



## DUBS

BIGG-K said:


> :woohoo:Cool! Let me get my hand muscles ready for some serious road course racing. The way it's supposed to be. Get those small pinions out boys!


small pinions, did someone say small pinions.....What are those?
I don't think any of us have seen the likes of smaller than a 45 tooth pinion since the days of running brushed motors.......:lol::roll::tongue:


----------



## msircracing

Barry,I don't think I can have it ready by Weds., I will see how tired I am in the morning. DUBS, you don't wanna know the other advantages........nobody beats me down the straight (10.5,13.5,17.5 all the same right?)........I tech the cars if necessary, that is advantage number 9, I would never disqualify myself!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## D.King

msircracing said:


> nobody beats me down the straight (10.5,13.5,17.5 all the same right?)........I tech the cars if necessary, that is advantage number 9, I would never disqualify myself!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


:roll:


----------



## Mike_D

Does anyone want to ru foam touring tommorow ( weds )


----------



## C5Vette

Hmmmm... I might have to run some FOAM! I'm sure it will take some dialing in on the track though.......

Ray


----------



## little will

hmmmmm. what motors are we going to run in foam


----------



## C5Vette

Why 10.5 of course!!!!


----------



## little will

ok. how about 17,5, 13,5, or full out mod?


----------



## BIGG-K

little will said:


> ok. how about 17,5, 13,5, or full out mod?


Ah come on Will, you can handle it. I'll just be sitting there watching you guys, with a catchers mitt & mask on. Lol!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Although I love to see a diversity of classes at the track, I personally will be running rubber tire. 

It is more fiscally sound and since I am jobless I have to go with the cheaper to run classes. 

I do have some parma foams that I will bring with me tomorrow if you guys wanna toss em on and run em. Just a couple sets though.

Few more lil things and the cyclone will be ready to rock and roll. I have my list and will be bringin it with me.

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Although I love to see a diversity of classes at the track, I personally will be running rubber tire.
> 
> It is more fiscally sound and since I am jobless I have to go with the cheaper to run classes.
> 
> I do have some parma foams that I will bring with me tomorrow if you guys wanna toss em on and run em. Just a couple sets though.
> 
> Few more lil things and the cyclone will be ready to rock and roll. I have my list and will be bringin it with me.
> 
> Tim


I agree Tim 100 % rubber for me to.LOL


----------



## Mike_D

I'll bring my foam car in today just in case I guess I'll go up there allittle wary I'll being my truer up there to for whoever wants to run foam as well


----------



## DUBS

Mike_D said:


> I'll bring my foam car in today just in case I guess I'll go up there allittle wary I'll being my truer up there to for whoever wants to run foam as well


Mike D, I am going to be at MSI around 1 o'clock. What time are you going to be there? Will you help me re-build the track per Marc's design?

Dubia


----------



## D.King

Just hope its ready for when I get there. Need as much practise as possible with Dubs there.

Hey Marc....did my springs come in ?

DK


----------



## msircracing

Dennis,

Which springs were you waiting for again?


----------



## D.King

msircracing said:


> Dennis,
> 
> Which springs were you waiting for again?


AE .018


----------



## andyv

Great racing tonight Thanks MSI and to all that participate!


----------



## DUBS

To all,
I had to run out last night due to my daughters high fever. My wife and I spent the night in the hospital. My daughter is doing better, but it may be a while before I can come back out.
DUBS


----------



## D.King

Sorry to hear that Dubs. Pretty amazing how fast kids bounce back though. Best wish's.

Last night was just odd. Rick leaving, half the crowd wanted to change the lay out. I think there were only about 3 or 4 guys in the building that are happy just to run. Im one of them. Guess we just have to wait and see what Marc has in store for us next week. Technical tracks are great but was a touch tight. Mostly cause my car is still not dialed in. Maybe after I get a handle on this car it will be different.

Think I will run the points series on wed. Anybody up for it in 1/12th ?


----------



## BIGG-K

Yes, it was a strange night. We ran on a dfferent layout every round. But it was actually fun. The layout in the mains was the best. To bad I could'nt hold off Rocket Reilly. Mike, I hope Nadia's feeling better today, dont worry, you'll be chasing her around in a day or two. See you all Wednsday, unless the wife changes her mind about Friday (I wish).:beatdeadhorse: Sorry, I had to go there.


----------



## msircracing

*Track*

Guys, I wanna apologize for all the issues with the track layout. I should have something a little better for Friday night and hopefully a lot better for next Weds, when the points series starts up. All I will request is that nobody actually makes the changes on their own. If you feel there should be a change, bring it to my attention and I will do my best to make it happen. I always want there to be good racing and a fun atmosphere.


----------



## D.King

Dont apologize, you did nothing wrong. Ya, changing the lay out threw the night was wrong but guess we found a good layout?

Either way, dont sweat it. Had fun anyway.


----------



## DUBS

I wish that I could have stayed to run on that track. The layout was indeed a drivers track....:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dubs, it was good to meet you in person and talk a while.
Hope you can get up to race with us once this fall.


----------



## msircracing

*track*

Ok, we have made a few minor adjustments to the track so it flows better and is not quite as tight. If you get a chance come run a few laps so we can make any more adjustments BEFORE race night. Thanks guys!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Ok, we have made a few minor adjustments to the track so it flows better and is not quite as tight. If you get a chance come run a few laps so we can make any more adjustments BEFORE race night. Thanks guys!!!:thumbsup:


Mark, I really like the way you made the track layout.can't wait to race tomorrow on it!


----------



## D.King

msircracing said:


> Ok, we have made a few minor adjustments to the track so it flows better and is not quite as tight. If you get a chance come run a few laps so we can make any more adjustments BEFORE race night. Thanks guys!!!:thumbsup:


I have to get some tires. Maybe I will just bring my stuff and run a pack or two?


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Guys, I wanna apologize for all the issues with the track layout. I should have something a little better for Friday night and hopefully a lot better for next Weds, when the points series starts up. All I will request is that nobody actually makes the changes on their own. If you feel there should be a change, bring it to my attention and I will do my best to make it happen. I always want there to be good racing and a fun atmosphere.





Marc, no need to apologize. Designing a track layout is hard. You're doing a great job !!


----------



## reilly

Yeah Mark, 
Don't worry about it, you have to break a few eggs to make an omelet. LOL. 
Most of all the layouts have been really good, save for the last one, so doing really good:thumbsup: Like Barry said layouts ain't easy in the hood! and we're a tough crowd...well I know I am. 

Btw BK you can't slow down a missile!! beep...beep...:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Guys, I wanna apologize for all the issues with the track layout. I should have something a little better for Friday night and hopefully a lot better for next Weds, when the points series starts up. All I will request is that nobody actually makes the changes on their own. If you feel there should be a change, bring it to my attention and I will do my best to make it happen. I always want there to be good racing and a fun atmosphere.


Marc you already know how I feel. You and your family are doing a great job, and you do us a favor everytime you open your doors. Don't sweat it! What evers there, I'll race on it. And just think, I almost beat Rocket Reilly on that track.:thumbsup:


----------



## reilly

BK ...LOL almost. :tongue: I mean if a lap or 2 is close then game on. 

You'll never catch the ROCKET, LOL LOL!!! 



j/k


----------



## D.King

Hey guys, I had a chance to drop by msi yesterday and run a few packs. Marc had cleaned up the layout some and I did some myself. The track is ready to go. All the really tight spots are gone and the track flows really nicley now. Too bad it will be changed soon but, have seen next weeks layout and it looks really good.


----------



## msircracing

I appreciate the support guys!!!! The layout is definitely a lot better now. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> BK ...LOL almost. :tongue: I mean if a lap or 2 is close then game on.
> 
> You'll never catch the ROCKET, LOL LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


Watch out there now! Joe and I might start plotting again.:devil:


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> I appreciate the support guys!!!! The layout is definitely a lot better now. :thumbsup:


Cool. I guess I'll check it out Saturday, the wife has'nt forgot about our plans for today.


----------



## msircracing

Doesn't she know the plan was racing???!!!!???? Who am I gonna crash into if Bigg-K isn't here??


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Hey guys, I had a chance to drop by msi yesterday and run a few packs. Marc had cleaned up the layout some and I did some myself. The track is ready to go. All the really tight spots are gone and the track flows really nicley now. Too bad it will be changed soon but, have seen next weeks layout and it looks really good.


Marc, has been only open for almost a year now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## J.O.

I feel very fortunate to have a track this nice to run on every week. The atmosphere is awesome and the hobby shop is stocked to the gills with the good stuff! Going forward I think one of the most important things we can do is to support Mark as much as we can by making our purchases through him and not the internet.

This will keep the train moving down the tracks.

Keep up the good work Mark

Jeremy


----------



## D.King

Jeremy...you gona be there wed?


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Doesn't she know the plan was racing???!!!!???? Who am I gonna crash into if Bigg-K isn't here??


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


>


BIGG-K, did you have fun.


----------



## mrbighead

J.O. said:


> I feel very fortunate to have a track this nice to run on every week. The atmosphere is awesome and the hobby shop is stocked to the gills with the good stuff! Going forward I think one of the most important things we can do is to support Mark as much as we can by making our purchases through him and not the internet.
> 
> This will keep the train moving down the tracks.
> 
> Keep up the good work Mark
> 
> Jeremy


We just put in layout I think you guy's will like this one.


----------



## D.King

So the new layout is in? I might have to get some practise today.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> So the new layout is in? I might have to get some practise today.


D.King, come up here so I can drive you car LOL. I should of said break it LOL.Track is finish!


----------



## msircracing

*Layout*

Guys I think the new layout will be liked much more than the last one, technical, yet at least 7 foot lanes, and you speed freaks got your straightaway back..........and it is extremely oval friendly.......the layout will probably be in for 3-4 weeks this time. Thanks!!!!


----------



## D.King

Sounds good. Will try to get up there for some testing. Almost got my car dialed in. Just a couple more things I want to try.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Sounds good. Will try to get up there for some testing. Almost got my car dialed in. Just a couple more things I want to try.


Big k, is here come up nice layout.


----------



## BIGG-K

:woohoo:Get ready for some good old fashion, chassis twisting, body rolling, tire squealing, hand muscle cramping, wheel to wheel racing! The track is awsome! You 12 scale guys will need a cigarette when you get done.:woohoo:


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> :woohoo:Get ready for some good old fashion, chassis twisting, body rolling, tire squealing, hand muscle cramping, wheel to wheel racing! The track is awsome! You 12 scale guys will need a cigarette when you get done.:woohoo:


BIGG-K, Dennis got down to 11.2 I went a little faster not much thanks to Dennis. His car is fast don't lie Dennis, I seen it run.


----------



## D.King

BIGG-K said:


> :woohoo:Get ready for some good old fashion, chassis twisting, body rolling, tire squealing, hand muscle cramping, wheel to wheel racing! The track is awsome! You 12 scale guys will need a cigarette when you get done.:woohoo:


Man your not kidding ! Smooth and flowing. Plenty of places for passing if your brave. Corner speed is at a premium over HP but you still need lots of it. Just watch that turn at the end of the straight. I rolled it the first 3 or 4 laps !!!! And theres no line yet. I got down to 11.3 so the fast guys should dip into the 10's but still a slower track than before.

Looking forward to wed !


----------



## BIGG-K

Oh yeah! Wednsday is going to be fun. I got my hand soaking from cramping. Lol. You guys want to see something funny, look at the skating babies video on youtube. My grand daughter wants to look at it over and over again.


----------



## msircracing

*Skating Babies!!!!!*

Kevin is correct, very funny video......


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Oh yeah! Wednsday is going to be fun. I got my hand soaking from cramping. Lol. You guys want to see something funny, look at the skating babies video on youtube. My grand daughter wants to look at it over and over again.


Hey BIGG-K, James KFK on Wednesday.


----------



## msircracing

*1 Cell Lipos*

For those of you looking for them, the Fantom 1 cell lipos just arrived. Please let me know if you want one held for you.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Hey BIGG-K, James KFK on Wednesday.


Sounds good to me. I bet I know where you're gonna be at Friday evening. Lol.


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Sounds good to me. I bet I know where you're gonna be at Friday evening. Lol.


Yes, I will not eat before I go. Where are you John!


----------



## Barry Z

Nice layout. I was there yesterday and the best I could do was 11.3 . The fast guys will be in the the high 10's by the end of the night. 
If your running a one way you probably will want to change to a spool because of the almost 180 at the end of the straight. This is a must brake corner (at least it is for me) !


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Nice layout. I was there yesterday and the best I could do was 11.3 . The fast guys will be in the the high 10's by the end of the night.
> If your running a one way you probably will want to change to a spool because of the almost 180 at the end of the straight. This is a must brake corner (at least it is for me) !




Barry, that's fast my best was 11.9 my motor was coming off at 135F I think I need to gear up some.


----------



## D.King

Barry Z said:


> Nice layout. I was there yesterday and the best I could do was 11.3 . The fast guys will be in the the high 10's by the end of the night.
> If your running a one way you probably will want to change to a spool because of the almost 180 at the end of the straight. This is a must brake corner (at least it is for me) !


You ARE one of the fast guys. Jeez.:wave:
I did the same in a 1/12th so maybe by the end of the night high 10s? Going today to get my car dialed in ,hopefully, and try a few things. I have got to get this car dialed in before the fast guys show up!


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> You ARE one of the fast guys. Jeez.:wave:
> I did the same in a 1/12th so maybe by the end of the night high 10s? Going today to get my car dialed in ,hopefully, and try a few things. I have got to get this car dialed in before the fast guys show up!


Dennis, you are the man you help me get down to 11.6. I think I can go fast if I had somebody to run with.John!!!!


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Dennis, you are the man you help me get down to 11.6. I think I can go fast if I had somebody to run with.John!!!!


Johns car dont work. He dont have anything for you.

My car on the other hand.:tongue: Just have to figure out how to keep it in the 10's. Come on 1/12th guys. Think Im ready.:wave:


----------



## Tim Stamper

Yeah Yeah Yeah, I hear ya.

Bringing me out of retirement now to help fill the back of the pack.

I think I was good for a few 11.5's but thats all I could muster out of the car with the lack of speed/punch with the stock speedo settings. But thats fixed now 

See ya wednesday for some 12th action! Gotta do somethin while I wait for the TC to get all fixed up.

Tim


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Dennis, you are the man you help me get down to 11.6. I think I can go fast if I had somebody to run with.John!!!!


Pretty amazing what a little line change will do.:thumbsup: Good job!


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah, I hear ya.
> 
> Bringing me out of retirement now to help fill the back of the pack.
> 
> I think I was good for a few 11.5's but thats all I could muster out of the car with the lack of speed/punch with the stock speedo settings. But thats fixed now
> 
> See ya wednesday for some 12th action! Gotta do somethin while I wait for the TC to get all fixed up.
> 
> Tim


Tim, it was nice to see you drive just stay in 12th scale I don't want you beating me LOL.


----------



## D.King

Tim Stamper said:


> Bringing me out of retirement now to help fill the back of the pack.


Just like the old days.:tongue:



mrbighead said:


> Tim, it was nice to see you drive just stay in 12th scale I don't want you beating me LOL.


:roll:


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Just like the old days.:tongue:
> :roll:


Dennis, Ray is fast he did some 11.0 Little Will is sold on it to his mother will buy him one.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Dennis, Ray is fast he did some 11.0 Little Will is sold on it to his mother will buy him one.


I LOVE the new car.....had it down to 10.8's before I left.......don't know if I can do it for 8 minutes, but the car is very predictable and quick!!!!

Ray


----------



## D.King

C5Vette said:


> I LOVE the new car.....had it down to 10.8's before I left.......don't know if I can do it for 8 minutes, but the car is very predictable and quick!!!!
> 
> Ray


Factory drivers are supposta be fast.


----------



## C5Vette

D.King said:


> Factory drivers are supposta be fast.


HA! There's a first for everything!

Ray


----------



## D.King

Hmm

Ray
Tim
Will
Rick
Jeremy
Dave
Me

We might have a full heat tonight !

I went threw my car last night. Got everything PERFECT ! Cant wait for tonight. Hopefully I can keep it in one piece.


----------



## BIGG-K

D.King said:


> Hmm
> 
> Ray
> Tim
> Will
> Rick
> Jeremy
> Dave
> Me
> 
> We might have a full heat tonight !
> 
> I went threw my car last night. Got everything PERFECT ! Cant wait for tonight. Hopefully I can keep it in one piece.


7 1/12 scale's on that track. I'd show up just to watch that!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> 7 1/12 scale's on that track. I'd show up just to watch that!:thumbsup:


Dave, is running VTA tonite!!!!! That should be fun to watch.


----------



## DUBS

I wish that I could compete with a 12 scale crowed like that. You have a great run and looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## msircracing

*1/12 Race*

......


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> I wish that I could compete with a 12 scale crowed like that. You have a great run and looking forward to hearing the results.


That excape plan is still good if you want to.:wave:


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Dave, is running VTA tonite!!!!! That should be fun to watch.


Now I really need a take out plan. Or I can just wait to see if Dave & James take each other out.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

Enough of this! I'm headed for the track. See you all there.


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Enough of this! I'm headed for the track. See you all there.


BIGG-K, good one bring money for food.


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> I wish that I could compete with a 12 scale crowed like that. You have a great run and looking forward to hearing the results.


Dude you suck. I cant believe your not gona race. What, you only have fun when your winning? Just playing with ya



msircracing said:


> Chuck Ioli, is running 1/12 tonight as well


Who is that?


----------



## D.King

I should be at the track around 4:30


----------



## msircracing

*Josh*

Hey guys, Josh Cyrul just showed up......bring your A game!!


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Dude you suck. I cant believe your not gona race. What, you only have fun when your winning? Just playing with ya
> 
> 
> Please, I wish that was the case. Have to wait on momma to deliver this kid before I can come back out. Should be the end of August before I can race again. Things have been real tight with work, watching the kid and stuff around the house that it is been real hard to break away from that.
> Do me a favor and practice all that you can because you are going to need for when I do come back! And that my friend is a promise....LOL.:wave:


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, Josh Cyrul just showed up......bring your A game!!


What!!!!Has the stars aligned or what....Make sense.
Have a good race night and please keep me posted on the results.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, Josh Cyrul just showed up......bring your A game!!


Barry, you miss out on a good nite of racing. 11.0 I think was the fastest lap.


----------



## D.King

Nice job Ray. You drove a good race. No matter what I tried I just couldnt get past you. Im thinking this is gona be a good points series !


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> D.King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you suck. I cant believe your not gona race. What, you only have fun when your winning? Just playing with ya
> 
> 
> Please, I wish that was the case. Have to wait on momma to deliver this kid before I can come back out. Should be the end of August before I can race again. Things have been real tight with work, watching the kid and stuff around the house that it is been real hard to break away from that.
> Do me a favor and practice all that you can because you are going to need for when I do come back! And that my friend is a promise....LOL.:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, I feel for you. You would have had a good race night. I did'nt know which one to watch, Ray & dennis , or Lil Will & Rick. And we won't even get into Dave & Josh. Good close racing.:thumbsup: Practice when you can, cause they're fast.
Click to expand...


----------



## C5Vette

D.King said:


> Nice job Ray. You drove a good race. No matter what I tried I just couldnt get past you. Im thinking this is gona be a good points series !


Thanks Man! That was the most fun I've had in a while.....(Barring the mosquito biting my face midway during the run, LOL) We were close for a LONG time! I can't wait to do it again. 

You're right.....it will be a fun series!

Ray


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> BIGG-K, good one bring money for food.


Your plate came out to 116 grams.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Your plate came out to 116 grams.


Are you adding weight plates to your cars?


----------



## D.King

No. Its for his taxi cab.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, you miss out on a good nite of racing. 11.0 I think was the fastest lap.




Hey I was thinking about you guys all night !
Things are lookin' good so I'm gonna double my effort and see If I can get back in the mix !


----------



## D.King

So is Dave gona run the point series or is he gona bow out again? Just want to know where Im at. If hes in then Ray 100 me 95. If hes out then Ray and me tied at 100.

MSI never fails to bring awsome racing and a great time. Been thinking about it all day. Man that was a blast. Just wait till Jeremey and Tim get dialed in. Theres a frieght train waiting to happen. 

Definitly shaping up to be the best, closest point series I have done.


----------



## D.King

Barry, remember that race where you (faster) followed me for the whole 6 mins? I was following Ray last night for at least the last 5 mins. Carma is a bitch. LOL


----------



## msircracing

*Points*

I am counting everybody in the points series from now on. So Ray has 100 and Dennis has 95.


----------



## Barry Z

D.King said:


> Barry, remember that race where you (faster) followed me for the whole 6 mins? I was following Ray last night for at least the last 5 mins. Carma is a bitch. LOL




Yep, I remember. Doing that makes a better driver out of both people.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Your plate came out to 116 grams.


Dennis, your the best next to JOHN LOL.


----------



## Tim Stamper

D.King said:


> So is Dave gona run the point series or is he gona bow out again? Just want to know where Im at. If hes in then Ray 100 me 95. If hes out then Ray and me tied at 100.
> 
> MSI never fails to bring awsome racing and a great time. Been thinking about it all day. Man that was a blast. Just wait till Jeremey and Tim get dialed in. Theres a frieght train waiting to happen.
> 
> Definitly shaping up to be the best, closest point series I have done.


Will be good, definately.

Once I get the tire issue fixed(it's fixed) i'll be on a good pace. Remember those 4-5 laps in practice when all 3 of us freight trained? Was sweet.

The purple fronts just started pushing really really bad once the track got sticky, gonna stick with the other ones from now on.

Was definately a great first night back for me though, did a decent string of 11.0-11.2 laps and was feeling really good. The car kept getting faster and faster, I definately could have dipped into the 10's that run if the pack wasnt dead. Once I get my head on straight and get the car dialed in I will be having fun again. 

See you guys wednesday, i'll be back in town tuesday and i'll get everything ready for some fun!

Tim


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Tim Stamper said:


> Will be good, definately.
> 
> Once I get the tire issue fixed(it's fixed) i'll be on a good pace. Remember those 4-5 laps in practice when all 3 of us freight trained? Was sweet.
> 
> The purple fronts just started pushing really really bad once the track got sticky, gonna stick with the other ones from now on.
> 
> Was definately a great first night back for me though, did a decent string of 11.0-11.2 laps and was feeling really good. The car kept getting faster and faster, I definately could have dipped into the 10's that run if the pack wasnt dead. Once I get my head on straight and get the car dialed in I will be having fun again.
> 
> See you guys wednesday, i'll be back in town tuesday and i'll get everything ready for some fun!
> 
> Tim


Guess who's comeing to msi on wednesday!?!?!?


----------



## mrbighead

Andrew Knapp said:


> Guess who's comeing to msi on wednesday!?!?!?[/QUO]
> 
> Hey Andrew, I hope you do come see us on Wendnesday is Fred coming to?:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

mrbighead said:


> Andrew Knapp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who's comeing to msi on wednesday!?!?!?[/QUO]
> 
> Hey Andrew, I hope you do come see us on Wendnesday is Fred coming to?:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, no he won't be making it, im comeing down with some other people.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim Stamper

Good to see you're coming over. I went to your side of town this past weekend again and will be home for Wednesday's race.


You dragging Jesse with ya? Would be cool to hang out with him again too.

See ya then!

Tim


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Tim Stamper said:


> Good to see you're coming over. I went to your side of town this past weekend again and will be home for Wednesday's race.
> 
> 
> You dragging Jesse with ya? Would be cool to hang out with him again too.
> 
> See ya then!
> 
> Tim


No, i dont think he has any onroad stuff yet, hes gotta get it all yet. Im comeing down with terry.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Cool, then possibly some more 12th scale action at MSI, seems to be picking up.

If you run 12th it's:

round cell+17.5 or Lipo+13.5

If you run touring it's:

Rubber tire 13.5, Jaco blues work very well.

Tim


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Tim Stamper said:


> Cool, then possibly some more 12th scale action at MSI, seems to be picking up.
> 
> If you run 12th it's:
> 
> round cell+17.5 or Lipo+13.5
> 
> If you run touring it's:
> 
> Rubber tire 13.5, Jaco blues work very well.
> 
> Tim


Well i guess im running 12th scale lipo 13.5, my tc is all set up for rubber, but its 17.5 and dont have another 13.5 to put in it. See ya wednesday!


----------



## J.O.

Hey guys,

Well I finally got my lipo car togather and spent the afternoon up at MSI today. New speedo and a hech of lot lighter lipo car left me scratching me head for awhile... After trying a hole mess of settups I think I got things pretty close. 

I am looking forward to this Wed. I have some buddies coming down from GR to run 12 scale with us.

Here's the lineup:

Max Kuenning (current ROAR national Champ)
Chuck Lonergan
Terry Rott
Andrew Knap
Me
Dave
Ray
Tim
Denny
Rick
Will
Mike


This should give us a couple of classes and some stiff competition.

Later 

Jeremy


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Jeremy, if you remember would you bring the heat sink to the SPX and the piece of tape used to hold it to the speedo.
Thanks.


----------



## D.King

Couldnt find front tires but looks like I will be there anyway. Just hate to fill the back of the A. LOL. Guess as long as I finish better than Ray Im golden. :thumbsup:

DK


----------



## mrbighead

Andrew Knapp said:


> Well i guess im running 12th scale lipo 13.5, my tc is all set up for rubber, but its 17.5 and dont have another 13.5 to put in it. See ya wednesday!


 Andrew, good job you have got a lot better LOL.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

mrbighead said:


> Andrew, good job you have got a lot better LOL.:thumbsup:


Thanks willie, I had alot of fun tonight! good racing, good people, nice track. Couldnt ask for more but free racing! haha


----------



## DUBS

What kind of laps and lap times where being done in 12 scale?


----------



## D.King

45 laps and low 10s


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> 45 laps and low 10s


Cool! How did you end up?


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Cool! How did you end up?


Mike, the track was real good. Will would have beat you LOL.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, the track was real good. Will would have beat you LOL.


That is real funny because I herd that he could not make it past 10 laps without breaking.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

D.King said:


> 45 laps and low 10s


I think fast lap of the day went to Chuck Lonergan with a 10.0


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> That is real funny because I herd that he could not make it past 10 laps without breaking.


Will told me he had the fastest lap in 12 scale during pratice. I told him if you can not do it 5 times it does not mean any thing or finish a race.haha 


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Will told me he had the fastest lap in 12 scale during pratice. I told him if you can not do it 5 times it does not mean any thing or finish a race.haha 


How true!! Fast laps don't mean anything unless you finish the race.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

Andrew Knapp said:


> I think fast lap of the day went to Chuck Lonergan with a 10.0


Andrew, I heard that you had a fast car.
Just wish that I was there to race to. Next time.
Good job on the win!:wave:


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> Cool! How did you end up?


Crappy. I ran the same setup as last week but it was .3 slower and everybody went .3 faster than last week. Im just filling the back of the pack till I figure a few things out.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Crappy. I ran the same setup as last week but it was .3 slower and everybody went .3 faster than last week. Im just filling the back of the pack till I figure a few things out.


D.King, you are getting older that's why your .3 Slower


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> D.King, you are getting older that's why your .3 Slower


:roll::roll::roll:

How heavy was that plate supposta be? 80 grams ? My memory isnt what it use to be. :tongue:


----------



## msircracing

*Driver Appreciation*

Hey guys, thanks for coming out last night. I really appreciate your support. 36 entries in the middle of the summer!!! That being said we are going to have a driver appreciation night on Friday August 7th. Race entry fees will be waived for up to 2 classes (any additional classes will be $5). There will be 3 heats and a main, points will still be counted. We will also be providing free pizza and free pop. Hope you guys can all make it.....Thanks Again!!!

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> :roll::roll::roll:
> 
> How heavy was that plate supposta be? 80 grams ? My memory isnt what it use to be. :tongue:


That's why you wrote the size on the plate before you left yesterday! Old man hanging out with John you can forget thing's.


----------



## overroll

My only recommendation would be to make a decision on what traction compound to run. Running Paragon and Jack the Gripper at the same time will make for a very greasy and slippery track. The more cars that run on the track the worse it will get.

Evidence of this was from practice to the mains lap times became increasingly slower. 

It can be cured over time with a good vacuming of the carpet and a rule that only one of the two compounds may be run. Jack is what most tracks are switching to cut down on the odor and headaques.

Good time though.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

overroll said:


> My only recommendation would be to make a decision on what traction compound to run. Running Paragon and Jack the Gripper at the same time will make for a very greasy and slippery track. The more cars that run on the track the worse it will get.
> 
> Evidence of this was from practice to the mains lap times became increasingly slower.
> 
> It can be cured over time with a good vacuming of the carpet and a rule that only one of the two compounds may be run. Jack is what most tracks are switching to cut down on the odor and headaques.
> 
> Good time though.


idk if that is entirely it, but it is a factor in the slowing down of the laptimes, running oval with onroad does make the track get slower as the day goes on. not saying its a bad thing, just putting in my two cents


----------



## overroll

Most definetly running oval in the other direction scrubs the carpet fibers in the oposite direction. However, I believe the owner of the track is an oval guy and that is not going to change. He can do whatever he wants and rightfully so.

One thing that can be controled is the mixing of traction compounds. If a decision was made on this matter the carpet would be much more consistant and we would not be switching settups and changing tires midway through the night trying to figure out why our cars aren't handeling.

A track typically gains traction as the day goes on. The experiance the other night was the exact opposite and this is a big reason why. 

I am not certain but if you look beyond the line in the track the carpet looks fairly new. Traction should be MUCH greater.

What's cool about this issue is that it can be easily fixed.:wave:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

overroll said:


> Most definetly running oval in the other direction scrubs the carpet fibers in the oposite direction. However, I believe the owner of the track is an oval guy and that is not going to change. He can do whatever he wants and rightfully so.
> 
> One thing that can be controled is the mixing of traction compounds. If a decision was made on this matter the carpet would be much more consistant and we would not be switching settups and changing tires midway through the night trying to figure out why our cars aren't handeling.
> 
> A track typically gains traction as the day goes on. The experiance the other night was the exact opposite and this is a big reason why.
> 
> I am not certain but if you look beyond the line in the track the carpet looks fairly new. Traction should be MUCH greater.
> 
> What's cool about this issue is that it can be easily fixed.:wave:


Right on!


----------



## msircracing

*Track Conditions*

Hey guys, I appreciate the input as always. I will address the oval issue first.....Yes, I am on "oval guy", and that won't ever change so we will always run oval (just like the snowbirds runs oval and road course every year). As far as the traction compound goes, this is the first any one has said about it. I will ask all of the local guys and get their opinions. The problem with going to only Gripper is that it is now ridiculously over priced. The already high price is going up another $3.50 a can! I don't know that too many racers are going to want to spend 12 bucks on a can of traction compound. That being said we have made many changes to adapt to the racers and we will continue to do so whenever possible. Thank you for the input, hope to see you all out again soon.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## overroll

One thing I did not mention was the fact that if you talk to rubber tire guys they will not notice the issue as much. It is the foam guys that this effects. I would assume that 98% of the foam guys have had tires that will develop a glaze on them. This is from the compounds being mixed togather within the carpet fibers. 

Thanks for listening Marc


----------



## Andrew Knapp

overroll said:


> One thing I did not mention was the fact that if you talk to rubber tire guys they will not notice the issue as much. It is the foam guys that this effects. I would assume that 98% of the foam guys have had tires that will develop a glaze on them. This is from the compounds being mixed togather within the carpet fibers.
> 
> Thanks for listening Marc


This isnt the first time ive run into this problem either, last year at the Clevleand Indoor National Champs, we had this problem too, and the track had a "weird" grip to it. and we concluded its because there are people running jack the gripper and some running paragon, just a thought, but pick one traction compound for the track and the grip will be 100% better. That is what we are doing at my home track, starting this year everyone will be using jack the gripper, because thats what all the national races use, and most carpet tracks. All though myself, i love paragon more than jack the gripper, i also want to be ready for big races too.
Thanks for listening!


----------



## D.King

Oh boy ! I just bought a big can of Paragon too.


----------



## msircracing

*Paragon*

Don't worry Dennis, I run Paragon too and love it.....I don't see us outlawwing it any time soon!! :dude:


----------



## reilly

I would agree to jack only as they're saying only jack is use at all the larger races, but it really makes it easy on the spirit of competition. Everyone on the same compound. I also agree the combination of different compounds is not good for the carpet, we are after all talking about chemistry, ammonia and bleach anyone?lol. 

Btw rubber cars feel the traction difference just as much as foam. If anything rubber is more sensitive we're just use to chasing a set-up and adjusting for changing track conditions. :tongue:

That's my five cents
:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> I would agree to jack only as they're saying only jack is use at all the larger races, but it really makes it easy on the spirit of competition. Everyone on the same compound. I also agree the combination of different compounds is not good for the carpet, we are after all talking about chemistry, ammonia and bleach anyone?lol.
> 
> Btw rubber cars feel the traction difference just as much as foam. If anything rubber is more sensitive we're just use to chasing a set-up and adjusting for changing track conditions. :tongue:
> 
> That's my five cents
> :beatdeadhorse:


James you had to go there with the dead horse. Lol. Don't matter to me. I run VTA. Its always snotty slick for me. Lets race!


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> James you had to go there with the dead horse. Lol. Don't matter to me. I run VTA. Its always snotty slick for me. Lets race!


BiGG-K, James the layout will be change Sunday.The track should be done by 2:00 or before.


----------



## J.O.

I am game for whatever compound we decide on. I think it could certainly help gain back some traction and consistancy.

Overroll back the %!!$ off!

Jeremy


----------



## mrbighead

J.O. said:


> I am game for whatever compound we decide on. I think it could certainly help gain back some traction and consistancy.
> 
> Overroll back the %!!$ off! This is how ever body feel if you work on your car you won't get beat so bad next time.its just Toy cars
> 
> Jeremy


Jeremy if you come next week bring them tires. I'm going to run Brandon car for 12 scale.


----------



## J.O.

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it next week. I WILL BE ON A MUCH NEEDED VACATION!!!

I ran poorly but still had fun as always on Wed. Like I have said before I feel lucky to have MSI in my backyard.:thumbsup:

What is the new layout going to be like?? 

Jeremy


----------



## msircracing

*Layout*

The track layout will be a secret........or a must see......so you have to come check it out..... 

My last comment on the track conditions, my big issue now with only allowing Jack the Gripper is the ridiculous expense. I know times are difficult for a lot of us and the extra $3 a can for Gripper, may keep some people from being able to race. We have always done our best to find a way for everybody to be able to race....for example two 12th scales running together for 8 minutes. I never want to see someone not able to race. I think the humidity has a lot to do with the track conditions. We won't "outlaw" any compounds until we can come up with a good solution for everybody. I hope this doesn't disappoint too many racers.:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:<---------- Sorry had to do it!!!

:tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

J.O. said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it next week. I WILL BE ON A MUCH NEEDED VACATION!!!
> 
> I ran poorly but still had fun as always on Wed. Like I have said before I feel lucky to have MSI in my backyard.:thumbsup:
> 
> What is the new layout going to be like??
> 
> Jeremy


Barry, came up with the layout we have three to choose from. One is a good 12 scale layout .The lack of differnt radius to build the track it's kind of hard to put some layouts in. The biggest problem is making sure the track is oval FRIENDLY. When we have are race in September we can do what you guys come up with. There will be no oval racing that WEEK.


----------



## J.O.

msircracing said:


> The track layout will be a secret........or a must see......so you have to come check it out.....
> 
> My last comment on the track conditions, my big issue now with only allowing Jack the Gripper is the ridiculous expense. I know times are difficult for a lot of us and the extra $3 a can for Gripper, may keep some people from being able to race. We have always done our best to find a way for everybody to be able to race....for example two 12th scales running together for 8 minutes. I never want to see someone not able to race. I think the humidity has a lot to do with the track conditions. We won't "outlaw" any compounds until we can come up with a good solution for everybody. I hope this doesn't disappoint too many racers.:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:<---------- Sorry had to do it!!!
> 
> :tongue:


Sounds good. Well then Paragon only for me from now on. I think the stuff is a bit better anyway. The only problem with it is when I come home at night my wife won't come near me until I take 2 showers with a jumbo size can of Gojo! Back in the CEFX days I used to call the stuff my wife repellent! LOL

I have got the weekend off for the big Sept race. Looking forward to it!

See everyone soon.

J-


----------



## Barry Z

I hope the layouts fit ! If they fit they should be good. James looked at them and said they looked good so that's one thumbs up.

As far as tire dope. If you look at the total expense of your equipment ( not a good thing to do BTW ) you would realize that an additional $3 would not keep anybody from racing.
$3 spread out over ...... how many weeks does a can last you (?) doesn't come out to a whole lot ! Money wise that's the way I see it.
Another thing to consider is the future. If racing continues to be good and Marc decides to hold a big race like one of the grand slam series races or even a nationals then the carpet will be ' right ' for anything he wants to try.

So my vote is for Jack only.

Instead of trophys give out a can of Jack ! That'll be cool.

just my $0.02


----------



## f1freak

J.O. said:


> Sounds good. Well then Paragon only for me from now on. I think the stuff is a bit better anyway. The only problem with it is when I come home at night my wife won't come near me until I take 2 showers with a jumbo size can of Gojo! Back in the CEFX days I used to call the stuff my wife repellent! LOL
> 
> I have got the weekend off for the big Sept race. Looking forward to it!
> 
> See everyone soon.
> 
> J-


Wife repellent eh? LOL
Don't worry M8, the Koalas will love you! 
My mechanic says the Paragon isn't that good.
On rubber its far too aggressive. I think that the stinky crap need to be banned from our sport. It smells good but only for a while, then it gives me a massive headache. One of the reasons I do not go to Cleveland on Thanksgiving. Paragon is far too caustic (Oil of Wintergreen is a carcinogenic)
and can cause skin problems as well. For that matter I do not want that stuff around me or my kid. I don't know if we should only allow JtG but definitely not allow Paragon. :dude:


----------



## f1freak

trying to get this forum to be added to my email list....


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Wife repellent eh? LOL
> Don't worry M8, the Koalas will love you!
> My mechanic says the Paragon isn't that good.
> On rubber its far too aggressive. I think that the stinky crap need to be banned from our sport. It smells good but only for a while, then it gives me a massive headache. One of the reasons I do not go to Cleveland on Thanksgiving. Paragon is far too caustic (Oil of Wintergreen is a carcinogenic)
> and can cause skin problems as well. For that matter I do not want that stuff around me or my kid. I don't know if we should only allow JtG but definitely not allow Paragon. :dude:


John, your post is too long keep it down to 20 word response please. 


----------



## msircracing

*Traction*

We will take an anonymous poll this weds., to get a better feel from everybody. I will also work on getting a hold of Gripper a little more easily and a little less expensive. Either way, if we to go to Jack only, there will a at least three weeks given so people can use up whatever else they might have.


----------



## Barry Z

It's nice to have a track owner that's also a racer. Cool.


----------



## BIGG-K

Barry Z said:


> It's nice to have a track owner that's also a racer. Cool.


Amen! What ever we use, its fine with me. Lets race!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse: What? Everyone else was doing it!


----------



## J.O.

I will not make it next Wed for the vote.

I am in favor of us running one type of traction compound only whether it be Paragon or Jack but if we had a vote I would choose Jack for sure. 

Lets make our rug last! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> We will take an anonymous poll this weds., to get a better feel from everybody. I will also work on getting a hold of Gripper a little more easily and a little less expensive. Either way, if we to go to Jack only, there will a at least three weeks given so people can use up whatever else they might have.


I think we should use just Jack. I have been using Jack for three years now I hated it at first. Which some of the people who race at MSI don't get to races outside MSI. They have been racing for a short time. They may not understand the difference in traction compound.


----------



## D.King

I dont get it. Every thing was fine till one guy says somthing and now we have to ban stuff ?? WTF ?

Is the track gona be ready today? Just got done rebuilding my car and would like to give it a test before wed.


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Guys, the new layout won't be done until either this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

D. King you have mail!


----------



## C5Vette

I like the way Marc runs things with very few "rules". The more rules that get made the more it turns someone else off. I don't see any problem with using what you want. I personally like Jack, but I also like options...... Let's keep it fun.


----------



## D.King

C5Vette said:


> I like the way Marc runs things with very few "rules". The more rules that get made the more it turns someone else off. I don't see any problem with using what you want. I personally like Jack, but I also like options...... Let's keep it fun.


+1

Very well put.


----------



## DUBS

Since I cannot race but still go to practice. I vote for Jack!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Guys, the new layout won't be done until either this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


I will see you tomorrow around 11:00 no later than 12:00! Barry you are the best.


----------



## reilly

First and foremost Mark has the final say on things and I think that most of us would agree on that ....I hope. LOL. But I was just expressing that I agree that IF a track was on one compound only that it would make things more constant overall, not better or worse, simple more constant. I honestly I think that most of us are already running jack only. At this time with rubber there's lots of choices for tire compounds that the European guys are using that are a quarter the size of a bottle of jack and cost 20 bucks or more!! 

Dennis I don't think that's really the case but it is bringing to light a item that we should be addressing anyway, in the long run it is better to only run one type of compound, whatever that might be. 

IF jack is the compound of choice it may also encourage other guys from other areas to come to Msi and give mark more business. 

Again my 2cents ... it was 5 but there's deprecation involved. 


BTW thanks Mark for putting up with us ladies. :wave:


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> I dont get it. Every thing was fine till one guy says somthing and now we have to ban stuff ?? WTF ?
> 
> Is the track gona be ready today? Just got done rebuilding my car and would like to give it a test before wed.


The layout is done!


----------



## D.King

Willy...your plate came out to 104 grams. Will bring it wed.


----------



## TimXLB

Reilly:

Hi,

YHPM!!


Thanks


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Willy...your plate came out to 104 grams. Will bring it wed.


Thanks, D.king


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> The layout is done!


Willie, send me some pictures please. I may not get there until Wednsday. First day back was good. And I did'nt run over anyone, thats always a plus.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

J.O. said:


> Sounds good. Well then Paragon only for me from now on. I think the stuff is a bit better anyway. The only problem with it is when I come home at night my wife won't come near me until I take 2 showers with a jumbo size can of Gojo! Back in the CEFX days I used to call the stuff my wife repellent! LOL
> 
> I have got the weekend off for the big Sept race. Looking forward to it!
> 
> See everyone soon.
> 
> J-


Wife repellent! Jeromy you just made my day. I can't stop laughing! I sat my car on the bedspread one day. Try catching a flying Touring Car on the run. It was'nt pretty.


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Willie, send me some pictures please. I may not get there until Wednsday. First day back was good. And I did'nt run over anyone, thats always a plus.:thumbsup:


There was an acident on 94 thought it migh be you. But it wasn't. I will send you some pictures.


----------



## D.King

Post the pics here.


----------



## reilly

Back to you 

:thumbsup:




TimXLB said:


> Reilly:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> YHPM!!
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Post the pics here.


D, Tim will post them when he have time. 


----------



## Tim Stamper

Ask and ye shall recieve!

Looks nice guys, I will be back on that side of the state again tomorrow. See ya Wed!

Tim


----------



## andyv

That place always looks inviting to me!!


----------



## reilly

+1, Looks FUN!!! 

Bigg K just for you :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## D.King

Lay out looks good. Cant wait. Come on WED.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Lay out looks good. Cant wait. Come on WED.


D, Little Will is doing 9.9, on the new layout.


----------



## D.King

Ya, looks like a fast layout. Also looks like tons of places to pass !!


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> D, Little Will is doing 9.9, on the new layout.


Don't you mean 19.9....LOL.
Then he fast with his 12 scale.
Fast lap for me was 11.6


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Don't you mean 19.9....LOL.
> Then he fast with his 12 scale.
> Fast lap for me was 11.6


Mike, Will said he had the fastest lap.


----------



## f1freak

Coolest layout yet !


----------



## f1freak

Coolest layout yet!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Coolest layout yet!


f1freak, we are tide on points your going down. I hope so get to the track early.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> f1freak, we are tide on points your going down. I hope so get to the track early.


LOL We will see about that. 
I found the old spool for the 416 and I've got a few surprises for you to boot. :tongue: We gotta give Barry a run for his money too!:freak:


----------



## LOW DF

*My Nickel's Worth*

Hi Everyone!:wave: First post here, but not a stranger to MSI. I love the facility and Marc is the best proprietor I have dealt with! This post may be a little out of step, but I wanted to get my opinion in about the possible impending regulations concerning traction compounds. I have done alot of research on the various chemicals involved, and here is what i have come up with: The active ingredient in Paragon is Oil of Wintergreen, a/k/a methyl salicylate, which is a rubber softening agent. It is also used in many everyday products like mouthwash, chewing gum, and sports rubs. The main side effects of over-exposure are headache and respiritory or gastric distress. According to the MSDS sheets, while it is a poison it is NOT listed as a carcinogenic compound. A search at TOXNET.gov lists the negative results from 30 different tests. The active ingredient in Jack the Gripper is not listed anywhere by the manufacturer, but many sources on the net cite it as being either Benzene or Toluene, both of which are rubber dissolving agents. While I doubt it being Benzene, due to the highly toxic and carcinogenic nature of the chemical, the smell is very reminiscent of Toluene, (remember Testor's model glue?) The MSDS on Toluene is far more ominous, with 3 times the hazard rating for humans over methyl salicylate. It IS also listed as a carcinogenic compound by several states. Both Benzene and Toluene are petroleum based solvents. Many sources cite this as a primary reason that "Jack Tracks" tend to lose traction over the course of a race event, as the deposited solvents make the track loose until they completely evaporate. There are many aspects of our hobby that involve health risks, like aerosol body paint, motor spray, and the dust generated by cutting/shaping graphite parts, the tire dope issue is only a fraction of the whole. But I do understand not wanting to breathe something unpleasant and propose a solution; designate a well ventilated area near a door for those who wish to use wintergreen based T/A, to minimize the smell for those sensitive to it. C5VETTE hit the nail right on the head, let's not exclude anybody and make it fun for everybody! :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

If everyone used the same stuff it wouldn't matter.
Fact is no matter what the rule is someone will always sneak a little sum'n sum'n in the mix thinking its making him faster. I think paragon works too good on rubber but then again I've been told JtG works great on foams as well. Another fact is anything can kill you.... if you get enough of it. Except maybe racing at MSI. :dude: Paragon gives me a massive headache. Migraines from additive is not fun. it's bad enough that wiping the tires makes a big mess, unless you have gloves ... which I recommend Latex gloves that is if you know how to reuse them.  As far as I'm concerned just run what you think you need and get on with it. but JtG works just fine.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> LOL We will see about that.
> I found the old spool for the 416 and I've got a few surprises for you to boot. :tongue: We gotta give Barry a run for his money too!:freak:


 Barry has a little surprise for you today.


----------



## Barry Z

deleted


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry has a little surprise for you today.




I'm just trying to stay ahead of you Wille !


----------



## LOW DF

f1freak said:


> If everyone used the same stuff it wouldn't matter.
> 
> Sure it does. You said so yourself the other day when we were talking about tires. If it didn't we would all be using the same chassis, motors, speed controls, etc. One of the things I enjoy most about racing is seeking out setups and equipment that work for my driving style. IMHO, in open class racing like 1/12 and T/C, the only restrictions should be motor size and tire TYPE, (not BRAND). Pure spec class racing is fun for a while, but it seems in the end most get bored with stuff like mini's and F1's because it stagnates. The best drivers can drive anything consistently, but the rest of us need to be able to adjust the car to suit us, tires and T/A preferences included. But i have no desire to make anyone ill as a result, that's no fun either.  See ya at the track!:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> I'm just trying to stay ahead of you Wille !


Barry, you will be faster than me today. My spx went out on me and so did my motor so now I'm back using the tc spec and the novak motor.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Barry has a little surprise for you today.


What did he do, bring the Cyclone?


----------



## D.King

LOW DF said:


> f1freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone used the same stuff it wouldn't matter.
> 
> Sure it does. You said so yourself the other day when we were talking about tires. If it didn't we would all be using the same chassis, motors, speed controls, etc. One of the things I enjoy most about racing is seeking out setups and equipment that work for my driving style. IMHO, in open class racing like 1/12 and T/C, the only restrictions should be motor size and tire TYPE, (not BRAND). Pure spec class racing is fun for a while, but it seems in the end most get bored with stuff like mini's and F1's because it stagnates. The best drivers can drive anything consistently, but the rest of us need to be able to adjust the car to suit us, tires and T/A preferences included. But i have no desire to make anyone ill as a result, that's no fun either.  See ya at the track!:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Whats next? Only be able to race a stratus body on hpi rubber with a novak speedo/motor ? This is not a spec class. The only time I see use for a spec tire is at major race's where there killing them in one run and even then...its not a spec class. Everybody is diffrent and so are the chassis. I vote choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrbighead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry, you will be faster than me today. My spx went out on me and so did my motor so now I'm back using the tc spec and the novak motor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, barry was spanking all of you with the same stuff. LOL. The straight is only part of the track. Dont worry, that tc spec and novak are all you need.
> 
> Ya, its WED !!! See you guys later.
Click to expand...


----------



## f1freak

Sounds like a discussion about abortion or something...
Let the women decide. lol What if Paragon rapes you ... do you want that kid for 18 yrs.?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Sounds like a discussion about abortion or something...
> Let the women decide. lol What if Paragon rapes you ... do you want that kid for 18 yrs.?


I would keep the kid, if he/she don't grow like you LOL. Hey D I have some 17.5 duo's that's real fast you know you want to use one. 


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I would keep the kid, if he/she don't grow like you LOL. Hey D I have some 17.5 duo's that's real fast you know you want to use one. 


you will need to go to Larry's on Tuesday and talk to the buggy heads ...:dude:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> you will need to go to Larry's on Tuesday and talk to the buggy heads ...:dude:


I will pass on that one can any body help this man out. Barry, James or Andy?


----------



## msircracing

*Hilarious*

You guys are hilarious. We are going to put the compounds to a vote tonight. If you want your vote to count you need to come race!! We will be doing shots of Paragon to start the night off!!!:drunk: :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> You guys are hilarious. We are going to put the compounds to a vote tonight. If you want your vote to count you need to come race!! We will be doing shots of Paragon to start the night off!!!:drunk: :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


As long as I can chase it with some Cherry 7up, lets do it! Lol! See you all at the track.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

msircracing said:


> You guys are hilarious. We are going to put the compounds to a vote tonight. If you want your vote to count you need to come race!! We will be doing shots of Paragon to start the night off!!!:drunk: :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


I know i am not a local racer, but in my opinion, Jack the gripper would be the best solution, most big races have switched to jack the gripper, due to the "oderless" quality, although i do think paragon is a better traction source, most tracks are going jack the gripper, and i say go with the flow, that way when people travel from track to track they dont have to keep switching traction compounds. Im not saying if you use paragon your track will be bad or anything, because you guys over that at msi have a great track, and great racing facility, and i plan on making trips down there to race!
I am not going to make it tonight, but if i would my vote would be fore Jack the gripper.


----------



## mrbighead

Andrew Knapp said:


> I know i am not a local racer, but in my opinion, Jack the gripper would be the best solution, most big races have switched to jack the gripper, due to the "oderless" quality, although i do think paragon is a better traction source, most tracks are going jack the gripper, and i say go with the flow, that way when people travel from track to track they dont have to keep switching traction compounds. Im not saying if you use paragon your track will be bad or anything, because you guys over that at msi have a great track, and great racing facility, and i plan on making trips down there to race!
> I am not going to make it tonight, but if i would my vote would be fore Jack the gripper.


I raise both hands up for jack the gripped


----------



## D.King

Deleted


----------



## D.King

msircracing said:


> Don't worry Dennis, I run Paragon too and love it.....I don't see us outlawwing it any time soon!! :dude:





msircracing said:


> We are going to put the compounds to a vote tonight.


----------



## DUBS

I want my vote to count.....I VOTE FOR GOOD CLEAN RACING ACTION!!!!!
Now let's put this :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse: behind us and race. Now that is my $10.0 worth....LOL:wave:


----------



## D.King

You racing tonight Dubs?


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> You racing tonight Dubs?


Can't! Won't be able to until mid Sept.
Baby is on the way in two weeks.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Can't! Won't be able to until mid Sept.
> Baby is on the way in two weeks.


Little Will said he needs somebody to race with.


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Little Will said he needs somebody to race with.


Bwaaahahahahaha.......sorry, paragon fumes are getting to me.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> You guys are hilarious. We are going to put the compounds to a vote tonight. If you want your vote to count you need to come race!! We will be doing shots of Paragon to start the night off!!!:drunk: :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


I don't care what anyone else runs. 
Paragon melts plastic so be careful fellas.
I have 5 different compounds I use depending on how I feel that day:
Doc, Dopey, Grumpy, Happy and Sneezy....
The other ones are out making Midget porn. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

f1freak said:


> I don't care what anyone else runs.
> Paragon melts plastic so be careful fellas.
> I have 5 different compounds I use depending on how I feel that day:
> Doc, Dopey, Grumpy, Happy and Sneezy....
> The other ones are out making Midget porn. :thumbsup:


You forgot, Itchy, Scratchy, Slappy .:freak::wave:


----------



## J.O.

What is the verdict on traction compounds?


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> You forgot, Itchy, Scratchy, Slappy .:freak::wave:


Those aren't dwarfs they are cartoon characters.... 
Man , you need to get out more.


----------



## f1freak

J.O. said:


> What is the verdict on traction compounds?


LOL We didn't talk about it....


----------



## msircracing

*Gripper*

Well, Andy V. got me in touch with a new distributor for Gripper, it should be more readily available and the price isn't going up quite as much. The cans will be $10.99 and the dauber bottles will be $8.99. Due to me having to leave in the middle of race night yesterday we did not take a vote. We will definitely take a vote next Weds. Sorry for the inconvenience. 

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Well, Andy V. got me in touch with a new distributor for Gripper, it should be more readily available and the price isn't going up quite as much. The cans will be $10.99 and the dauber bottles will be $8.99. Due to me having to leave in the middle of race night yesterday we did not take a vote. We will definitely take a vote next Weds. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


If you want to have big races ,,, you almost have to allow the pan cars to run paragon. But whats wrong with Red or Blu Sap?


----------



## C5Vette

That's why we should leave it as is......CHOICES!!!!


----------



## reilly

f1freak said:


> If you want to have big races ,,, you almost have to allow the pan cars to run paragon. But whats wrong with Red or Blu Sap?



News Flash, 95% of all the indoor carpet held in the US use Jack the Gripper as the required tire compound. The only race to still not convert is the Indoor champs which has had it's lowest turn out in the last two years.....hhmmm. 

So if you want big races I think you need to run Jack. 

Red or Blue sap = small bottle = $$ expensive 17 - 20 bucks 

:thumbsup:

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## 2056dennis

*jack or paragon*

well you may get more cars at your track if you only used jack, there is alot of guys that will not race at tracks that use paragon , besides you will be helping your racers that go to big races get there cars dialed in better, and which will keep them comeing in to practice and race befor there events , just my take on it


----------



## reilly

We still on for Saturday, D?


----------



## 2056dennis

*saturday*

sure thing will see ya there


----------



## harmocy

What is the 12th scale of choice this year??? What electronics??? Speedo motor bat servo???


----------



## f1freak

reilly said:


> News Flash, 95% of all the indoor carpet held in the US use Jack the Gripper as the required tire compound. The only race to still not convert is the Indoor champs which has had it's lowest turn out in the last two years.....hhmmm.
> 
> So if you want big races I think you need to run Jack.
> 
> Red or Blue sap = small bottle = $$ expensive 17 - 20 bucks
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :beatdeadhorse:


Pac Man is really goin' to town on that asses nuts. I wonder if he's metric?
JtG is fine with me ...


----------



## D.King

harmocy said:


> What is the 12th scale of choice this year??? What electronics??? Speedo motor bat servo???


BMI DB12 RR lipo. Tekin rs or rs pro. Trinity Duo 13.5. Phantom 40c single cell.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> BMI DB12 RR lipo. Tekin rs or rs pro. Trinity Duo 13.5. Phantom 40c single cell.


Hey D.King are you racing today? I had a change to fix my car but its still slow might buy a new speedo today. Going to Larry's LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis

*yo bighead*

hey bighead when your car is slow just throw more money at it , hahahaha whats up dude are you going to VEGAS .


----------



## D.King

Wille

Not really sure whats going on tonight. When is your son gona start racing?

Any way to get a roll call for 1/12th? Would it be worth it to show up ? Ray, Andy, Will, you guys racing tonight ?


----------



## C5Vette

D.King said:


> Wille
> 
> Not really sure whats going on tonight. When is your son gona start racing?
> 
> Any way to get a roll call for 1/12th? Would it be worth it to show up ? Ray, Andy, Will, you guys racing tonight ?


I'll be there.....I think Andy will too.

Ray


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey bighead when your car is slow just throw more money at it , hahahaha whats up dude are you going to VEGAS .


I wish I could go to VEGAS. I hope to make it to least 3 big races this year. I need to find a job then I will do more.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Wille
> 
> Not really sure whats going on tonight. When is your son gona start racing?
> 
> Any way to get a roll call for 1/12th? Would it be worth it to show up ? Ray, Andy, Will, you guys racing tonight ?


Brandon, is working on his real car so without daddy money it might take a while. I was going to buy everything he needs for the car but that big mouth start running so he get nothing.


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey bighead when your car is slow just throw more money at it , hahahaha whats up dude are you going to VEGAS .


Hey 2056, I want to my wife won't let me spend more money she wants all of it for her car. 


----------



## msircracing

*Traction Compound*

Wow, as much as people might not like this post......I am mainly listening to what the guys that race here are saying. Trust me it is not going unnoticed. So, here is how the vote will take place. Starting tonight I will be handing out "tickets", one color will be for JTG only and the other color will be for leaving the rules as they are. The votes will be tallied for this Friday and next Weds. If you want input you need to show up and race. Then we can put this issue behind us and just race!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Little Will*

Will just called and said he is racing 12th scale tonight for those that asked.


----------



## D.King

Cool. Thanks for the roll call. Will do my best to get there tonight.


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Wow, as much as people might not like this post......I am mainly listening to what the guys that race here are saying. Trust me it is not going unnoticed. So, here is how the vote will take place. Starting tonight I will be handing out "tickets", one color will be for JTG only and the other color will be for leaving the rules as they are. The votes will be tallied for this Friday and next Weds. If you want input you need to show up and race. Then we can put this issue behind us and just race!!!


I'll get my vote in Wednsday. When do you think you're going to have some JTG Marc? If you get some this weekend, put a can aside for me please. I wanted to race today but my body wont let me. Maybe Sunday practice. You guys have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*Gripper*

Gripper will be in either Monday or Tuesday


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Wow, as much as people might not like this post......I am mainly listening to what the guys that race here are saying. Trust me it is not going unnoticed. So, here is how the vote will take place. Starting tonight I will be handing out "tickets", one color will be for JTG only and the other color will be for leaving the rules as they are. The votes will be tallied for this Friday and next Weds. If you want input you need to show up and race. Then we can put this issue behind us and just race!!!


If we all run jack are the oval guys gonna run jack too?


----------



## BIGG-K

Marc, do you have any RPM 73372's? If not can you order me some. Mine are just to sloppy.


----------



## BIGG-K




----------



## TimXLB

mrbighead:

Hi,

YHPM


----------



## 2056dennis

*msi you have a mail*

Marc you have mail thanks


----------



## mrbighead

*Foam tires*



C5Vette said:


> I'll be there.....I think Andy will too.
> 
> Ray


Hey Ray, bring your foam car Weds. Big O is coming down and need to get ready for Vegas.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Hey Ray, bring your foam car Weds. Big O is coming down and need to get ready for Vegas.


Will Do! Who is Big O?

10.5?


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Will Do! Who is Big O?
> 
> 10.5?


Otis, he want to run 17.5 at this point he needs some people to run with. So run what you bring.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Otis, he want to run 17.5 at this point he needs some people to run with. So run what you bring.


17.5? Seriously? With a single cell? Nooooooo!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> 17.5? Seriously? With a single cell? Nooooooo!


Sedan JOHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go ask Josh were your cars is.


----------



## harmocy

mrbighead said:


> Hey Ray, bring your foam car Weds. Big O is coming down and need to get ready for Vegas.


When is vegas and where exactly where is it held??? Do you have the website for it???


----------



## Mike D.

hey adam, im going to the flordia race, you goin??


----------



## harmocy

inferno said:


> hey adam, im going to the flordia race, you goin??


I am going for sure what are you going to run??? We should get rooms next to eachother!!!


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> When is vegas and where exactly where is it held??? Do you have the website for it???


www.iic09.com:thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy

Thanks Willie I appreciate it!!! I alway thought Vegas was after the Birds but I was mistaken


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> Thanks Willie I appreciate it!!! I alway thought Vegas was after the Birds but I was mistaken


Harmocy, you have mail.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Sedan JOHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go ask Josh were your cars is.


I want to run mod!!!
I got a brand new 7.5 i want to run! :dude:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> I want to run mod!!!
> I got a brand new 7.5 i want to run! :dude:


Go ahead......I'll run 10.5, but if you want to run that ......It's ok with me...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I want to run mod!!!
> I got a brand new 7.5 i want to run! :dude:


Someone call me and said you will need that 7.5 to keep up with 13.5 with Photon for rubber tires LOL.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Go ahead......I'll run 10.5, but if you want to run that ......It's ok with me...


Problem is , I do not want to thin out the competition just to race one or two guys. The Competition is getting fierce now and has been more and more exciting to race my 13.5 with 2 heats. I don't only want to race you Ray but James, Barry (I'll get you next time) Z. and that Canadian guy whats his face . :freak:lol I am in the process of updating my shniz so look out brothers! :tongue:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Someone call me and said you will need that 7.5 to keep up with 13.5 with Photon for rubber tires LOL.


I'm sure at least I would be able to solder it in so that it stays that way .
Didn't have much trouble keeping up with my 30C packs either. 
Lets see about who beats who once I'm up to date...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I'm sure at least I would be able to solder it in so that it stays that way .
> Didn't have much trouble keeping up with my 30C packs either.
> Lets see about who beats who once I'm up to date...


I'm going to have my wife come in an tape it and put it on youtube so you better do good. You know I have to mess with you if I over charge my batteries I'll be fast like you.


----------



## harmocy

Just so you guys know this just came from Fred Knapp and he said

The Holiday Inn is remodling all the rooms this years and will be done before we start our race. They have asked for us to do thing about the smell so we will be going to no odor or low odor tire compound. We also will be using 1cell lipo batteries in 1/12 scale, touring car will be lipo or round cell, weights and other rules will be coming soon. We will be running all the same classes as last year.
This is in regards to cleveland


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I'm going to have my wife come in an tape it and put it on youtube so you better do good. You know I have to mess with you if I over charge my batteries I'll be fast like you.


I seem to do better whan my car goes slower .. maybe I should run a 17.5. NOT!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I seem to do better whan my car goes slower .. maybe I should run a 17.5. NOT!


I wish you then I could beat you Ha.


----------



## Barry Z

over heard in the pits ......... " I blew up my speedo. How'd you do that ? Use logic man !" .......


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> over heard in the pits ......... " I blew up my speedo. How'd you do that ? Use logic man !" .......


So Commander Spock overloaded his phazer and smoked it.
I was picking on his solder skills Z. :tongue:


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> So Commander Spock overloaded his phazer and smoked it.
> I was picking on his solder skills Z. :tongue:




Bad solder joint will get you every time.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I'm sure at least I would be able to solder it in so that it stays that way .
> Didn't have much trouble keeping up with my 30C packs either.
> Lets see about who beats who once I'm up to date...


it's does matter guy's I have the money to go buy 60 of them and burn them up if I want to. How do you like that little girls!


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

C5Vette you have mail.


----------



## BIGG-K




----------



## msircracing

*Driver Appreciation Day*

Just a reminder to everybody, driver appreciation day is tomorrow night at 7pm.:hat::hat::hat::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> it's does matter guy's I have the money to go buy 60 of them and burn them up if I want to. How do you like that little girls!


I like the little girls when they are grown up !


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> it's does matter guy's I have the money to go buy 60 of them and burn them up if I want to. How do you like that little girls!




I know you got the $$$$$$. I want to be your step son.


----------



## andyv

You guys crack me up!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I like the little girls when they are grown up !


That's why I tell my step daughter to watch out for guy's look you


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> I know you got the $$$$$$. I want to be your step son.


take it easy on your old paps Barry!


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> take it easy on your old paps Barry!



... as long as I'm in the will .......


----------



## DUBS

Anyone looking for a newly used TC5R and brand new LRP SPX. I am looking to sell both at a good price. If interested please let me know.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> That's why I tell my step daughter to watch out for guy's look you


:freak::dude::thumbsup::jest::jest:


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> Anyone looking for a newly used TC5R and brand new LRP SPX. I am looking to sell both at a good price. If interested please let me know.


Ohhh ... theres a few people around here that aren't very happy with Associated right now.


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> Anyone looking for a newly used TC5R and brand new LRP SPX. I am looking to sell both at a good price. If interested please let me know.


If I had the cash for a taxi i would be all over it. Will keep an ear out.


----------



## DUBS

f1freak said:


> Ohhh ... theres a few people around here that aren't very happy with Associated right now.


What? WHY?


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> If I had the cash for a taxi i would be all over it. Will keep an ear out.


Thanks! I need to off load this taxi cab and focus on 1/12 scale only....LOL.
:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> What? WHY?


Quite a few umm... less than perfect parts . 
One dude was gonna throw one out .
Nothin really Mike just pullin' yer leg/


----------



## DUBS

DUBS said:


> Anyone looking for a newly used TC5R and brand new LRP SPX. I am looking to sell both at a good price. If interested please let me know.


The car is sold!!!!!
I still l have the LRP SPX for sale, so if there is anyone interested please let me know.

:wave:


----------



## DUBS

Thank you Tim for everything!!!
You are the man.
Please let D.King win so that his feelings are not hurt that bad....LOL!!!!!!


----------



## harmocy

DUBS said:


> The car is sold!!!!!
> I still l have the LRP SPX for sale, so if there is anyone interested please let me know.
> 
> :wave:


What do u want for the speedo???


----------



## f1freak

I have 2 Much More Silent chargers for sale. $50 ea.
One Team Check Point (ICE) charger $50. 
Much More Cell Master charger $35
Track Power balancer $25
Check Point balancer $20 
p&h extra o,b,o,. John


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I have 2 Much More Silent chargers for sale. $50 ea.
> One Team Check Point (ICE) charger $50. Junk
> Much More Cell Master charger $35
> Track Power balancer $25 nice price
> Check Point balancer $20 nice price
> p&h extra o,b,o,. John


Don't post things for sale here.:wave:


----------



## DUBS

harmocy said:


> What do u want for the speedo???


Harmocy you have a PM


----------



## andyv

Thanks Marks for my appreciation, LOL! I still am amazed at the amount of people that you are getting out in the summer. You are doing everything right in my books!


----------



## msircracing

*No Problem*

I am glad to be able to have nights like we did last night. Like I have said before if it wasn't for the racers I wouldn't have a job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

harmocy said:


> What do u want for the speedo???





msircracing said:


> I am glad to be able to have nights like we did last night. Like I have said before if it wasn't for the racers I wouldn't have a job!! :thumbsup:


Keep it up!

BTW, I herd that Ray gave you lesson in oval....LOL


----------



## msircracing

*Oval*

I still TQ'd had fast lap and won the main........I don't know if I learned much from that lesson!!! LOL. It is awesome to have the class growing and having the talent level increase which is great for the hobby!!! Can't wait to show you how it is done DUBS!!!!


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> I still TQ'd had fast lap and won the main........I don't know if I learned much from that lesson!!! LOL. It is awesome to have the class growing and having the talent level increase which is great for the hobby!!! Can't wait to show you how it is done DUBS!!!!


Thank you! May I have another?


----------



## Barry Z

andyv said:


> Thanks Marks for my appreciation, LOL! I still am amazed at the amount of people that you are getting out in the summer. You are doing everything right in my books!





+1 !!!


----------



## Barry Z

DUBS said:


> Thank you! May I have another?




LOL, too funny !!!!!!


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Don't post things for sale here.:wave:


LOL you just reposted it.:dude:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I still TQ'd had fast lap and won the main........I don't know if I learned much from that lesson!!! LOL. It is awesome to have the class growing and having the talent level increase which is great for the hobby!!! Can't wait to show you how it is done DUBS!!!!


You need a 47....
I want a 31 .. now 32 thanks Andy! You Basterd..:freak:
Maybe If you set up your pit at timing & scoring then you could monitor race control and work on those Orvil Reddenbacker Cars you and your Dad run.
Maybe one of us could have stepped up to the plate (that Pizza was GOOOOOD ! THX M8) and called the heats up a bit sooner . Seems to me it takes at least 2 guys to convert the track from Orvil to Road. lol Not very many guys will take the time to ... I shouldn't say it like that but,, REPOSITION THE TRACK after altering it from collusion ... Oh the soliloquy is never ending. I would love to reinforce a few corners with some steel blocks. PING! the notch in the middle of the infield especially as it is key to faster laps ... and if its not in the right spot well. OKAy okay ... more than $0.02:tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> LOL you just reposted it.:dude:


Any thing for you john. I would like to thank Mark and family for a nice nite of racing. And Barry for not helping me beat John, there goes that will.

Dennis, you are the best your 12 scale is good I will see you Weds.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Any thing for you john. I would like to thank Mark and family for a nice nite of racing. And Barry for not helping me beat John, there goes that will.
> 
> Dennis, you are the best your 12 scale is good I will see you Weds.


Ut Oh... Daddy Warbucks is cutting him from the estate.


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> You need a 47....
> I want a 31 .. now 32 thanks Andy! You Basterd..:freak:
> Maybe If you set up your pit at timing & scoring then you could monitor race control and work on those Orvil Reddenbacker Cars you and your Dad run.
> Maybe one of us could have stepped up to the plate (that Pizza was GOOOOOD ! THX M8) and called the heats up a bit sooner . Seems to me it takes at least 2 guys to convert the track from Orvil to Road. lol Not very many guys will take the time to ... I shouldn't say it like that but,, REPOSITION THE TRACK after altering it from collusion ... Oh the soliloquy is never ending. I would love to reinforce a few corners with some steel blocks. PING! the notch in the middle of the infield especially as it is key to faster laps ... and if its not in the right spot well. OKAy okay ... more than $0.02:tongue:


What the hell did John just say?!!! Anyway, Thanks Marc & family. Once again, where would we be, and what would we be doing if it was'nt for you. You the man!! See you on Monday.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> And Barry for not helping me beat John, there goes that will.
> 
> .



As soon as I beat Andy I will help you beat John .........


----------



## DUBS

D.King

I herd that you driving a 12R5 again?
I thought that BMI car was the shit.....LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> D.King
> 
> I herd that you driving a 12R5 again?
> I thought that BMI car was the shit.....LOL:thumbsup:


Mike, we miss you LOL.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, we miss you LOL.


A few more weeks give or take.
Hope to you in a 12 scale by then.


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> I still TQ'd had fast lap and won the main........I don't know if I learned much from that lesson!!! LOL. It is awesome to have the class growing and having the talent level increase which is great for the hobby!!! Can't wait to show you how it is done DUBS!!!!


Awww C'mon now....I was feeling very generous in the main!!! And would have run 47 laps in the qualifier if you didn't wear out my fenders!! LOL

P.S. I don't know who said that to DUBS.....It wasn't me.....


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> Awww C'mon now....I was feeling very generous in the main!!! And would have run 47 laps in the qualifier if you didn't wear out my fenders!! LOL


You tell him Ray! Kevin told me all about how you schooled Marc....LMAO

Can't wait to get out there my self and bump draft.


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> D.King
> 
> I herd that you driving a 12R5 again?
> I thought that BMI car was the shit.....LOL:thumbsup:


 It is ! :thumbsup: 
I killed my first car ever. Feel so bad about it too. It was cheaper to pick up a used chassis then to fix/upgrade mine.


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> D.King
> 
> I herd that you driving a 12R5 again?
> I thought that BMI car was the shit.....LOL:thumbsup:


LOL he went faster with the 12R5 ..:tongue:


----------



## Rushless

you guys were packed at the races held friday.

im new to the area. lots of talented drivers out here. and msi is the first place i havent felt intimated and felt welcomed.

do you have any 2wd stadium running ever? ill run with anything.

again, lots of great drivers.


----------



## DUBS

f1freak said:


> LOL he went faster with the 12R5 ..:tongue:


You guys just did not give that car a chance. Its a good car and I for one think that the car is great!


----------



## andyv

DUBS said:


> You guys just did not give that car a chance. Its a good car and I for one think that the car is great!


Quick, someone from AE sign this guy up!!! LOL!


----------



## DUBS

andyv said:


> Quick, someone from AE sign this guy up!!! LOL!


I will take what ever I can get.:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> I will take what ever I can get.:thumbsup:


Careful who you say that to. :freak::hat:


----------



## Tim Stamper

The 12r5 is a decent looking car. The front end is interesting and I would like to try it. Just not on that car. The biggest thing on that track is tire choice, not chassis. All current 12ths are capable but one set of tires will leave you in the 11's fighting for position and the next drops you into the 10's and is a Cadillac that can carve a mean corner. 

I think I found my tire by the main. Too bad I had to pull it early and adjust the diff. Then proceed to drive a wickedly fast and good handling car. 

Tim


----------



## DUBS

Tim Stamper said:


> The 12r5 is a decent looking car. The front end is interesting and I would like to try it. Just not on that car. The biggest thing on that track is tire choice, not chassis. All current 12ths are capable but one set of tires will leave you in the 11's fighting for position and the next drops you into the 10's and is a Cadillac that can carve a mean corner.
> 
> I think I found my tire by the main. Too bad I had to pull it early and adjust the diff. Then proceed to drive a wickedly fast and good handling car.
> 
> Tim


You are right about tire selection.
What have you found so far to be a tire joice for the front and rear?


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> You are right about tire selection.
> What have you found so far to be a tire joice for the front and rear?


The tire choice has to fit your driving style.....My tire choice is completely different from Andy's yet we're right together on the track.......


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> You are right about tire selection.
> What have you found so far to be a tire joice for the front and rear?


So far ? Your best bet is.

Front:
black, grey or magenta

Rear
yellow, pink,magenta or grey.

:wave:


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> You tell him Ray! Kevin told me all about how you schooled Marc....LMAO
> 
> Can't wait to get out there my self and bump draft.


Man, was that a DOT bus or a school bus I just got thrown under? Dammit Dubia!!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> The tire choice has to fit your driving style.....My tire choice is completely different from Andy's yet we're right together on the track.......


Like right on and flat out man!


----------



## f1freak

D.King said:


> So far ? Your best bet is.
> 
> Front:
> black, grey or magenta
> 
> Rear
> yellow, pink,magenta or grey.
> 
> :wave:


Sounds like 2 sets of Blue Dot Jacos for a Taxi.


----------



## Tim Stamper

D.King said:


> So far ? Your best bet is.
> 
> Front:
> black, grey or magenta
> 
> Rear
> yellow, pink,magenta or grey.
> 
> :wave:


Yeah. Take magenta and yellow off the rear tire list for me personally and the rest sit in my box. 

I tried 5 different combinations on Monday and the car worked well with 2 of the combinations. The rest were either pushy or the car scrubbed too much speed in the corner. I leave the stickers on my tires. Come by anytime to see what's on there. 

I had a great set on for the main and the car was rediculously fast. 

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Yeah. Take magenta and yellow off the rear tire list for me personally and the rest sit in my box.
> 
> I tried 5 different combinations on Monday and the car worked well with 2 of the combinations. The rest were either pushy or the car scrubbed too much speed in the corner. I leave the stickers on my tires. Come by anytime to see what's on there.
> 
> I had a great set on for the main and the car was rediculously fast.
> 
> Tim


Tim, I will email you the changes made to the layout for you can post them again thanks. Barry, do we have to do a problem analysis on your layout, thats why your so fast again "Logic".


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Tim, I will email you the changes made to the layout for you can post them again thanks. Barry, do we have to do a problem analysis on your layout, thats why your so fast again "Logic".





Did you change the layout today (Sunday) ?

I need a problem analysis on my driving ! Now that would be logical. Old dog, new tricks ....


----------



## DUBS

BIGG-K said:


> Man, was that a DOT bus or a school bus I just got thrown under? Dammit Dubia!!


Sorry!:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Did you change the layout today (Sunday) ?
> 
> I need a problem analysis on my driving ! Now that would be logical. Old dog, new tricks ....


Monday, at 11:15 before the store open at 12:00. Are you still coming Big K?


----------



## f1freak

Is my Photon there yet ?:drunk:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Is my Photon there yet ?:drunk:


John, it's at Josh house sleeping!!!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Ok , you lost me there. Maybe I just woke up or something. I don't mind getting them separate (ala carte) But I need them to fit with out having to re-engineer the front end.
> I WANT them on my car either way!


----------



## J.O.

Hey guys,

Is the track going to be totally green today or are you just making a few changes?


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> John, it's at Josh house sleeping!!!




LOL ! Too Funny !!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

J.O. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is the track going to be totally green today or are you just making a few changes?


No, just some spots.


----------



## f1freak

Okay now , its 11:25 am and I don't see any pics! Where are my pics ? :tongue:


----------



## msircracing

*Pics*

Pics should be coming soon!!!


----------



## D.King

J.O. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is the track going to be totally green today or are you just making a few changes?


You gona be there on wed?


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> You gona be there on wed?


Hey D, just for you.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Hey D, just for you.


Cool.. almost the same but different.. li'l bit tighter. 
I like it! :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Cool.. almost the same but different.. li'l bit tighter.
> I like it! :freak:


I might have a chance to beat you.


----------



## andyv

200 for the Tekin is released send me your email address for the update!


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Hey D, just for you.


Man you must have sweat your #@* off changing the track Sunday. It was just to hot!!


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> Sorry!:freak:


Oh, no worries Dubia, Marc will probably only be waiting to high stick me on Wednsday. Lol!


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> 200 for the Tekin is released send me your email address for the update!


Andy V, you are best next to Barry.


----------



## Tim Stamper

mrbighead said:


> Andy V, you are best next to Barry.


yeah. He's on of the nice foreigners. 

Do I swap to 200 or stay where I'm at, that's the question. 

Will have to do some playing around on Wednesday.


----------



## f1freak

Tim Stamper said:


> yeah. He's on of the nice foreigners.
> 
> Do I swap to 200 or stay where I'm at, that's the question.
> 
> Will have to do some playing around on Wednesday.


Go for it man! But you were dialed Friday. Then again I always want MORE! :freak:


----------



## little will

is there anyone that wants to do some 17.5 single cell 12 scale?


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> is there anyone that wants to do some 17.5 single cell 12 scale?


I'd like to see my new truck...:dude:


----------



## little will

u will get your truck:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

andyv said:


> 200 for the Tekin is released send me your email address for the update!


Andy you have a PM.:wave:


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


little will said:


> u will get your truck:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> is there anyone that wants to do some 17.5 single cell 12 scale?


Little Will, bring that truck please so we don't have to listen to his mouth.
You need to go to the track today if you do you might get to finish a race on Weds.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I'd like to see my new truck...:dude:


I hope you get it so you can talk about something else


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Little Will, bring that truck please so we don't have to listen to his mouth.
> You need to go to the track today if you do you might get to finish a race on Weds.


My mouth et?! 
That does it.... I eating white castles for lunch and I will be visiting your pit several times Wednesday night. I bet you can taste it.:wave::tongue:


----------



## D.King

Time to upgrade.

http://www.redrc.net/2009/08/associated-factory-team-12r51/#more-21550


----------



## D.King

f1freak said:


> My mouth et?!
> That does it.... I eating white castles for lunch and I will be visiting your pit several times Wednesday night. I bet you can taste it.:wave::tongue:


:roll:


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> My mouth et?!
> That does it.... I eating white castles for lunch and I will be visiting your pit several times Wednesday night. I bet you can taste it.:wave::tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


>


BIGG-K, I'm lost for words to that's John. 


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> BIGG-K, I'm lost for words to that's John. 


To bad he is'nt lost for words. Lol Thats John for you!


----------



## Tim Stamper

little will said:


> is there anyone that wants to do some 17.5 single cell 12 scale?


I'll be looking to get the second car going for 17.5 soon Will. Gimme a week or so while I try and get the stuff together. 

Tim


----------



## C5Vette

Why do we want to go slower and divide the class? It's not like 13.5 is fast or anything.....


----------



## little will

because iam going to run stock 12 scale when i go to indoor champs. and i think tim might to.


----------



## harmocy

I will be there sunday with my 17.5 car practicing for the same reason!!!


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Time to upgrade.
> 
> http://www.redrc.net/2009/08/associated-factory-team-12r51/#more-21550


Looks like a rear pod change to me. This looks like a contender.


----------



## f1freak

Tim Stamper said:


> I'll be looking to get the second car going for 17.5 soon Will. Gimme a week or so while I try and get the stuff together.
> 
> Tim


His "D"ness has 2 cars as well.


----------



## harmocy

DUBS said:


> Looks like a rear pod change to me. This looks like a contender.


Just wondering when they will release it I will be calling my distributor tomorrow morning to see
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

Congradulations to Mike ( Dubs ) Dubia. He's got a new healthy baby boy. I bet he's trying to put a radio control in his hand as we speak. Lol.


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Congradulations to Mike ( Dubs ) Dubia. He's got a new healthy baby boy. I bet he's trying to put a radio control in his hand as we speak. Lol.


Mike, you need 4 more to catch me. You can Do it LOL.


----------



## f1freak

BIGG-K said:


> Congradulations to Mike ( Dubs ) Dubia. He's got a new healthy baby boy. I bet he's trying to put a radio control in his hand as we speak. Lol.


Congrats Mike! Soon you are knee deep in 
POOP!:wave:

Yes the 5.1 is a nice CLONE.
It looks like a BMI pod 4 sure


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Congrats Mike! Soon you are knee deep in
> POOP!:wave:
> 
> Yes the 5.1 is a nice CLONE.
> It looks like a BMI pod 4 sure


Which car are you going to get?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Which car are you going to get?


Most likely the BMI. 
Thing is im not exactly sold on the 12 cars again... yet.


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Which car are you going to get?


Doesnt matter, he wont run it no matter what car it is. :wave:


----------



## f1freak

D.King said:


> Doesnt matter, he wont run it no matter what car it is. :wave:


White Castles Buddy !! White Castles...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> White Castles Buddy !! White Castles...


John, see you Friday maybe.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, see you Friday maybe.


Oh man! I don't know if the atmosphere can take 2 days a week of W/C's.


----------



## D.King

f1freak said:


> White Castles Buddy !! White Castles...


Looks like I will be pitting by Ray tonight. :tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Looks like I will be pitting by Ray tonight. :tongue:


Have fun!


----------



## C5Vette

D.King said:


> Looks like I will be pitting by Ray tonight. :tongue:


Too bad I can't make it tonight.....See you guys Friday.......Greetings from Cleveland, OH!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Just wondering, what was the ruleing on tire tractions? what is allowed?


----------



## msircracing

*traction compound*

we are leaving it how it has been for now.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

msircracing said:


> we are leaving it how it has been for now.


Alright cool, im planning on making it out next wednesday so i was just making sure.


----------



## mrbighead

*Racing with Andy*



f1freak said:


> White Castles Buddy !! White Castles...


Thank you for not going to WC today. What a good day of racing 32 entry's for summer that's good.:thumbsup::freak:


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Thank you for not going to WC today. What a good day of racing 32 entry's for summer that's good.:thumbsup::freak:


Yeah, especially since he put his a#* in your face when he was talking to Andy. Lol. If we're getting 32 now, just think how it'll be this winter. See you later, I'm going to bed.:wave:


----------



## D.King

I had an awsome time last night. Thanks Jeremey and Chuck for coming out. Hopfully you guys will come out regularly this winter. 

Dubs....congrats ! Guess that means you will be racing again soon?

Anybody else running 1/12th, come on out. We have a fast bunch of guys and the racing is really tight.

I think when everybody gets things worked out its gona be like nats every week !


----------



## f1freak

POOP!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> POOP!


John, are you lost for words again?


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> I had an awsome time last night. Thanks Jeremey and Chuck for coming out. Hopfully you guys will come out regularly this winter.
> 
> Dubs....congrats ! Guess that means you will be racing again soon?
> 
> Anybody else running 1/12th, come on out. We have a fast bunch of guys and the racing is really tight.
> 
> I think when everybody gets things worked out its gona be like nats every week !


I'm new to Rc can you guy's help me setup my 12th scale.:tongue:


----------



## J.O.

D.King said:


> I had an awsome time last night. Thanks Jeremey and Chuck for coming out. Hopfully you guys will come out regularly this winter.
> 
> Dubs....congrats ! Guess that means you will be racing again soon?
> 
> Anybody else running 1/12th, come on out. We have a fast bunch of guys and the racing is really tight.
> 
> I think when everybody gets things worked out its gona be like nats every week !



Dennis,

You have gotten ALOT faster just in the last month! It goes to show that practice pays off in the end. I am going to try and race next Wed. all depends on my work situation.

Last night was competitive but still remained fun. 

MSI is the bomb.

Jeremy


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, are you lost for words again?


Naw.... I just know what The Duub is going to be dealing with for at least the next 30 months.   You guessed it. POOP!


----------



## f1freak

J.O. said:


> Dennis,
> 
> You have gotten ALOT faster just in the last month! It goes to show that practice pays off in the end. I am going to try and race next Wed. all depends on my work situation.
> 
> Last night was competitive but still remained fun.
> 
> MSI is the bomb.
> 
> Jeremy


+1
+1 
YOU GUYS WERE MAKING EACH OTHER PUSH THE LINE TIGHTER AND TIGHTER. IT WAS A GOOD RACE TO WATCH FOR THE FIRST 4 MINS ANYWAYS. :dude:


----------



## J.O.

mrbighead said:


> I'm new to Rc can you guy's help me setup my 12th scale.:tongue:


I would be glad to help you with your 12 scale car. Just don't ask me any questions about lipo or the Tekin Speed controls. I am clueless on that stuff. LOL

Any chassis questions I can help.

The more new guys the better. Two classes would be awesome!


----------



## D.King

J.O. said:


> Dennis,
> 
> You have gotten ALOT faster just in the last month! It goes to show that practice pays off in the end. I am going to try and race next Wed. all depends on my work situation.
> 
> Last night was competitive but still remained fun.
> 
> MSI is the bomb.
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks. No practice here, just been racing weds and some of the fri. The new car handles a lot like my crc did so that might explain my success. Every body was commenting on my the car last night. Must have looked good? Was having fun freight training with you guys. Nothing like running door to door with the big dogs !! Still need to find a few tenths to keep up with the front of the pack. Hopfully by sept I will be competitive and if so might be doing some of the big race's. Just have to see how things go.

Hope to see you wed.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Naw.... I just know what The Duub is going to be dealing with for at least the next 30 months.   You guessed it. POOP!


John, when you die you will be Reincarnation in to !!!!!!!


----------



## BIGG-K




----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> Naw.... I just know what The Duub is going to be dealing with for at least the next 30 months.   You guessed it. POOP!


Anyone thats ever changed they're sons diaper, knows about getting rained on. KSJ got me right in the face. Get ready Mike, guard your grill!! Lol!:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

MSI
Racing & Hobbies
29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville,MI 48066
Phone: 586-552-4425


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*

thanks there little willie


----------



## andyv

mrbighead said:


> MSI
> Racing & Hobbies
> 29925 Groesbeck Hwy
> Roseville,MI 48066
> Phone: 586-552-4425


Thanks, I forgot how to get there! Your the best next to Big K!


----------



## Barry Z

andyv said:


> Thanks, I forgot how to get there! Your the best next to Big K!




You forgot !? Just use logic !!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

*The guy's to look for help Barry,John,Dave and James+ Big-K= Tim*



andyv said:


> Thanks, I forgot how to get there! Your the best next to Big K!


 Make sure you don't foget your passport. Are you racing today? I like how you guy's help new people out.When they need help that might draw some more new people to the hobby. Barry i still need to beat John and put Frank down a lap can you help me?:tongue::freak:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, when you die you will be Reincarnation in to !!!!!!!


I already am the Shiznit! 
I just need a boost is all...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I already am the Shiznit!
> I just need a boost is all...:freak:


 John, Nick will be changing your diapers in about two or three year's from now.:hat:


----------



## msircracing

*New oval best*

C5Vette......rumor has it someone did 47 4:04 in stock oval on Weds....... You going to be here tonight to go after it???


----------



## f1freak

:dude:


mrbighead said:


> John, Nick will be changing your diapers in about two or three year's from now.:hat:


----------



## D.King

msircracing said:


> C5Vette......rumor has it someone did 47 4:04 in stock oval on Weds....... You going to be here tonight to go after it???


Ray said he is racing tonight.

How far off the pace do you think a 10r5 road car would be in oval ?


----------



## msircracing

*10r5 on the oval*

It wouldn't be too far off, it would just be a matter of getting as much of the weight on the left side as possible.


----------



## msircracing

*????*

Barry shouldn't you be on the road by now??


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Make sure you don't foget your passport. Are you racing today? I like how you guy's help new people out.When they need help that might draw some more new people to the hobby. Barry i still need to beat John and put Frank down a lap can you help me?:tongue::freak:




yea, OK, as soon as I beat Andy I'll help you but that's going to take a while.....


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Barry shouldn't you be on the road by now??




yea, I'm playing hookie. I kind of burned myself out trying to catch Andy and James.
Might be there Sunday.

Did my shocks come in ?


----------



## msircracing

*not yet*

looks like the shocks should be in next week or the week after. They told me they were in stock, apparently they are liars!!! sorry.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> It wouldn't be too far off, it would just be a matter of getting as much of the weight on the left side as possible.


Orvil Reddenbacher's


----------



## 2056dennis

*Msi*

well i payed a visit to the famed track today, and yes it is a very nice place and i must say , i will be there some this winter to play around and i hope i will not be in the way , looks like some very good competion there


----------



## mrbighead

*Nice place !!!*



2056dennis said:


> well i payed a visit to the famed track today, and yes it is a very nice place and i must say , i will be there some this winter to play around and i hope i will not be in the way , looks like some very good competion there


 Sounds good glad you like the track just talking to John is the hard part.LOL:wave:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Sounds good glad you like the track just talking to John is the hard part.LOL:wave:


John thanked him for coming. :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> John thanked him for coming. :freak:


John, did you let Frank beat you ladt night? How was the new lipo tray? Im going to try a different one for more flex!


----------



## mrbighead

Guy's don't forget about the race in September 17th - 20th, 2009. I have post a Registration Form. Just think it's been a whole year.Let's look for a few more year's to come.I would like to see some guy's from Grand Rapids come and race. This will make the 12th scale more interesting.:dude:


----------



## msircracing

*last night*

I will post it before Ray can, yes, he beat me in the main last night!!! Better look out next week though!!! Good job last night Ray! :thumbsup: Thanks to everyone who weathered the heat with us last night, it is awesome to see the crowd stay strong during the summer!


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, did you let Frank beat you ladt night? How was the new lipo tray? Im going to try a different one for more flex!


Hell no! 10.780 lap bizotch.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Hell no! 10.780 lap bizotch.


10.89 with the right weight 1502 legal!!!!Yes That's it.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> 10.89 with the right weight 1502 legal!!!!Yes That's it.


Yeah , his "D"ness brought his scale thank you very much and a few of us made sure we knew what needed to be added to make weight. Jr. was a whopping 60 heavy! I put in that new ManuTech tray and came is at a neat 1503g.
I put the car back on the blocks and gave it a once over , definitely the best it's been for as long as I can remember. Seems to me that I might need an orange car to go with my red one but I don't know how to.... OMG the calamity.
Oh ! My crawler is orange... Hmmm,,, Red , Orange... I'm told Blue is better but Purple anodize was big in the 80's. Which flavor Skittles do you want ? They all seem very capable. Perhaps it will boil down to hardware like Double Cardans or a Trinity motor that spins faster but isn't really faster is it?! Impedance matching electronics systems like using same name brand components. I went up 16 teeth from the Ion to the Novak and got my fastest lap! Geared 5.013fdr and the SPX on 7. 16 teeth and they are both 13.5 motors. As for now I'd have to say the Novak with the bottom end smooth but snappy performance is top notch but I still have to give the Tekin stuff another shot. And yes Gilbert , my Photon will be faster than my 416. Maybe not right away but you will see.


----------



## mrbighead

John, I going right now to try out the new speedo.


----------



## D.King

Marc...can you tell me what gears your running in your oval car? Need a roll out for a 13.5/ 1 cell in 1/10th pan car.

Thanks


----------



## msircracing

*Oval gearing*

92 spur, any where from a 46 to 49 pinion. Tekin speedo, Trinity Duo motor, Fantom 5000 single cell with Novak booster.


----------



## BIGG-K

D.King said:


> Marc...can you tell me what gears your running in your oval car? Need a roll out for a 13.5/ 1 cell in 1/10th pan car.
> 
> Thanks


OMG! Dennis, you're running oval too?


----------



## D.King

BIGG-K said:


> OMG! Dennis, you're running oval too?


I just needed a roll out for the WGT car I was setting up. I only had a 13.5 to put in there and didnt know where to start.

Oval? Maybe.


----------



## f1freak

World GT coming to a local Hobby Shop near you ...
Mine will take a little while b4 I can get the new speedo and 10.5 and 5000 single cells for it. Jezz man.. another frickin' car to feed.. LOL


----------



## Tim Stamper

John, I need some new bearings.

I need 5 of:
http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.aspx?p=product&id=15735&n=FR168-PP/TP/C3_Z/S_#5_AF2

and I need 4 of:
http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.aspx?p=product&id=15996&n=FR2-5PP/TP/C3_Z/S_#5_AF2

Thanks, shouldnt be too bad, you're a high roller and can buy em for me.

It's only $685.55 to outfit my 12th scale..

just crazy.

See you guys tomorrow, will be there early.

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Yeah , his "D"ness brought his scale thank you very much and a few of us made sure we knew what needed to be added to make weight. Jr. was a whopping 60 heavy! I put in that new ManuTech tray and came is at a neat 1503g.
> I put the car back on the blocks and gave it a once over , definitely the best it's been for as long as I can remember. Seems to me that I might need an orange car to go with my red one but I don't know how to.... OMG the calamity.
> Oh ! My crawler is orange... Hmmm,,, Red , Orange... I'm told Blue is better but Purple anodize was big in the 80's. Which flavor Skittles do you want ? They all seem very capable. Perhaps it will boil down to hardware like Double Cardans or a Trinity motor that spins faster but isn't really faster is it?! Impedance matching electronics systems like using same name brand components. I went up 16 teeth from the Ion to the Novak and got my fastest lap! Geared 5.013fdr and the SPX on 7. 16 teeth and they are both 13.5 motors. As for now I'd have to say the Novak with the bottom end smooth but snappy performance is top notch but I still have to give the Tekin stuff another shot. And yes Gilbert , my Photon will be faster than my 416. Maybe not right away but you will see.


 Hey John, got my Photon today. Dave is helping me put it together this experience deeply troubled you.LOL


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> OMG! Dennis, you're running oval too?


 BIGG-K, how is the new Oval car coming along.:hat:


----------



## mrbighead

Hey Tim, what time will you be there today. Ray are you coming today or just Friday?


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Hey Tim, what time will you be there today. Ray are you coming today or just Friday?


I'm in Dallas, TX now....I wish I could be there....I'll definitely be there Friday though!

Ray


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> I'm in Dallas, TX now....I wish I could be there....I'll definitely be there Friday though!
> 
> Ray


I don't think I can make it Friday. I will see you when you get back in town one of these day's.


----------



## Tim Stamper

mrbighead said:


> Hey Tim, what time will you be there today. Ray are you coming today or just Friday?


Shooting for 11-12. Depends if I can get any sleep. 5am now and none yet.


----------



## f1freak

Tim Stamper said:


> John, I need some new bearings.
> 
> I need 5 of:
> http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.aspx?p=product&id=15735&n=FR168-PP/TP/C3_Z/S_#5_AF2
> 
> and I need 4 of:
> http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.aspx?p=product&id=15996&n=FR2-5PP/TP/C3_Z/S_#5_AF2
> 
> Thanks, shouldnt be too bad, you're a high roller and can buy em for me.
> 
> It's only $685.55 to outfit my 12th scale..
> 
> just crazy.
> 
> See you guys tomorrow, will be there early.
> 
> Tim


Imagine doing a Taxi Cab with those.:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Andy you have mail.


----------



## msircracing

*Tonight*

Andrew,

You still racing tonight?

Marc


----------



## Andrew Knapp

msircracing said:


> Andrew,
> 
> You still racing tonight?
> 
> Marc


Had a good time tonight, didnt do as good as i hoped, but none the less, had a great time!


----------



## f1freak

Andrew Knapp said:


> Had a good time tonight, didnt do as good as i hoped, but none the less, had a great time!


Your car tooth Knapped my pinion.:drunk:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

f1freak said:


> Your car tooth Knapped my pinion.:drunk:


oh whoops, if u want that back, private message me with ur address and i can mail it to you. sorry lol:tongue:


----------



## f1freak

Andrew Knapp said:


> oh whoops, if u want that back, private message me with ur address and i can mail it to you. sorry lol:tongue:


Your coming back...


----------



## D.King

Thanks to the Grand Rapid crew for making the hike out here. Love racing you guys and hope to see you soon !!!


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Thanks to the Grand Rapid crew for making the hike out here. Love racing you guys and hope to see you soon !!!


D king, it was fun to watch you and Andy fight for third place. John told me he setup your car is the true?


----------



## J.O.

Did the track get blown off or vaccumed recently? It seemed like the cars and tires came off the track much cleaner last night?

Also, are we changing the layout already after one week? I think the current is great.

Nice job Dennis and Andy-Either I should be running Paragon or I may have missed the tire settup last night. It seems like the last few weeks I have been a day late and a dollar short.:freak: I will be back.

John, I apoligize.

Jeremy


----------



## Andrew Knapp

f1freak said:


> Your coming back...


Yes, i will hopefully be back. Not sure when yet


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> D king, it was fun to watch you and Andy fight for third place. John told me he setup your car is the true?


No.. he set up my car ...


----------



## f1freak

J.O. said:


> Did the track get blown off or vaccumed recently? It seemed like the cars and tires came off the track much cleaner last night?
> 
> Also, are we changing the layout already after one week? I think the current is great.
> 
> Nice job Dennis and Andy-Either I should be running Paragon or I may have missed the tire settup last night. It seems like the last few weeks I have been a day late and a dollar short.:freak: I will be back.
> 
> John, I apoligize.
> 
> Jeremy


Tuesday the track go shop vacuumed and the layout has been like that for 2 weeks ... 

Umm,,, what are you apologizing to me for ?


----------



## msircracing

*Amesome Crowd Last Night*

I want to thank all of you for coming out last night. It is awesome to see everyone come out in the middle of the summer. You guys are the best! Thanks again to the Grand Rapids racers for making the long trip. Its always nice to have good close racing. Thanks again.

The layout will be changing Monday, it has been up for two weeks now.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Hey guys, im planning on start'n up agian for the season in the next couple weeks. What batt & motor are you guys run'n in the 1/12ths now?


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> I want to thank all of you for coming out last night. It is awesome to see everyone come out in the middle of the summer. You guys are the best! Thanks again to the Grand Rapids racers for making the long trip. Its always nice to have good close racing. Thanks again.
> 
> The layout will be changing Monday, it has been up for two weeks now.




It's been up for longer then that, hasn't it ? It seems like it anyway.


----------



## Tim Stamper

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Hey guys, im planning on start'n up agian for the season in the next couple weeks. What batt & motor are you guys run'n in the 1/12ths now?


 
There are 2 choices for 12th Frank.

17.5+round cell
13.5+1s lipo.

100% of the field is running 13.5+1s Lipo now.

Tim


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> It's been up for longer then that, hasn't it ? It seems like it anyway.


The left side of the track changed since you were there last.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> I want to thank all of you for coming out last night. It is awesome to see everyone come out in the middle of the summer. You guys are the best! Thanks again to the Grand Rapids racers for making the long trip. Its always nice to have good close racing. Thanks again.
> 
> The layout will be changing Monday, it has been up for two weeks now.


We decided to change the layout on Saturday. Because Barry will have a few days to get ready to beat Andy LOL.:tongue:
So the track will be close for 2hrs. Or less. Big K I have my VTA car ready for Weds.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> We decided to change the layout on Saturday. Because Barry will have a few days to get ready to beat Andy LOL.:tongue:
> So the track will be close for 2hrs. Or less. Big K I have my VTA car ready for Weds.




I've pretty much giv'in up on beating Andy. Just trying to stay ahead of James is tough enough for me ......


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> I've pretty much giv'in up on beating Andy. Just trying to stay ahead of James is tough enough for me ......


I know what you mean. I have John and Mike D to worry about and Fred Jr to my car is ok it can be better. To start last in the A is ok for now! 


----------



## DUBS

Man I can't wait to get started with circle track racing! Should be a few more weeks though.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

The oval gonna be setup the same way it was last year or are the corners changing? Would be nice to get the oval a little more porportioned than last year. even after i layed the ice the corners were still a little too squared off, i didnt really like how it turned out. The carpet at that time made it hard to run oval as well. Its hard to have a good oval and roadcourse on the same raceday. I think if ya get the corners right, the track would be alot more racey. count me in for oval and onroad alot this season reguardless! Mark's doing a great job with the track!! :thumbsup:


----------



## walterhenderson

mrbighead said:


> We decided to change the layout on Saturday. Because Barry will have a few days to get ready to beat Andy LOL.:tongue:
> So the track will be close for 2hrs. Or less. Big K I have my VTA car ready for Weds.


 I was planning on coming over sat. what is the time frame looking like?


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> I've pretty much giv'in up on beating Andy. Just trying to stay ahead of James is tough enough for me ......


You just try and stay ahead of me old man!:lol:


----------



## DUBS

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> The oval gonna be setup the same way it was last year or are the corners changing? Would be nice to get the oval a little more proportioned than last year. even after i layed the ice the corners were still a little too squared off, i didnt really like how it turned out. The carpet at that time made it hard to run oval as well. Its hard to have a good oval and roadcourse on the same raceday. I think if ya get the corners right, the track would be alot more racey. count me in for oval and onroad alot this season reguardless! Mark's doing a great job with the track!! :thumbsup:


Frank, the ice is gone and corners are round. New carpet has been put down since the last time you ran.
Hope to learn some speed secrets in oval because this will be a first for me. 
Mike


----------



## mrbighead

walterhenderson said:


> I was planning on coming over sat. what is the time frame looking like?


The track opens at 10:00.We are changing the track over first thing Saturday morning. It should be done by noon.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> The track opens at 10:00.We are changing the track over first thing Saturday morning. It should be done by noon.



Hey Wille, post some pictures after you get it done.
Thanks.


----------



## walterhenderson

Tim Stamper said:


> There are 2 choices for 12th Frank.
> 
> 17.5+round cell
> 13.5+1s lipo.
> 
> 100% of the field is running 13.5+1s Lipo now.
> 
> Tim


 You forgot 1--12r5.1-lrp4.0 grip it and rip it!!!!:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Hey Wille, post some pictures after you get it done.
> Thanks.


I will post some pictures. I hope by changing the track on Saturday we will have a nice groove by Weds. This is still one of Barry's layout if any body have a layout they would like to try give it to Marc. Barry, your going to have everybody going out to buy a DUO 2 BRUSHLESS motor that thing is fast..:thumbsup:


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Barry, your going to have everybody going out to buy a DUO 2 BRUSHLESS motor that thing is fast..:thumbsup:


I just got my Duo !!! Now I have to buy a new one ? HP over rated anyway.


----------



## MAV913

Hey everyone, Man it sounds like I'm missing all the fun. I know a few of the guy's at the track their know my wife and I wanted to let everyone know her Mom passed away Thursday morning around 2am at the hospital. We aren't sure just why yet but from the sounds of it someone at Beaumont may have screwed up. She was supposed to be coming home after recovering 5 days from Colon surgery and totally unexpectedly passed away on the morning she was supposed to be coming home. I'll see you guy's soon hopefully.... John B


----------



## J.O.

Marc you have a PM. 

Jeremy


----------



## J.O.

John,

You have a PM


----------



## f1freak

walterhenderson said:


> You forgot 1--12r5.1-lrp4.0 grip it and rip it!!!!:wave:


A MOD class would be awesome but ....


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> A MOD class would be awesome but ....


This guy John, have been talking about Mod classes for a long time now. You know youbhave a hard time running 21.5 class.LOL


----------



## D.King

walterhenderson said:


> I was planning on coming over sat. what is the time frame looking like?


You plan on racing Wed night?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> This guy John, have been talking about Mod classes for a long time now. You know youbhave a hard time running 21.5 class.LOL


I won didn't I ?:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I won didn't I ?:freak:


Not by much LOL.


----------



## D.King

f1freak said:


> I won didn't I ?:freak:





mrbighead said:


> Not by much LOL.


Play nice you two. 

Come on 4:30 !! Cant wait to get out of here and get to the track. I have to go 48 laps tonight.


----------



## walterhenderson

D.King said:


> You plan on racing Wed night?


Nope, work! I will be there this sat and next


----------



## mrbighead

walterhenderson said:


> Nope, work! I will be there this sat and next


We will not change layout until Monday. James said to leave it up because he loves you guy's.


----------



## walterhenderson

mrbighead said:


> We will not change layout until Monday. James said to leave it up because he loves you guy's.


SWEET________________________________________________________
See u @12


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> You plan on racing Wed night?


Yeah walt tried your set-up and he was doing 9.7's with a 13.5 and then he put his own set-up on and he was doing 9.5's.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Yeah walt tried your set-up and he was doing 9.7's with a 13.5 and then he put his own set-up on and he was doing 9.5's.


What !? No pics ?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> What !? No pics ?


Will change tonight to a vegas layout if it fit.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> What !? No pics ?


They should be up in a hour or two.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Will change tonight to a vegas layout if it fit.


What happened to having it at noon?
:freak:
Is it coming with my Photon?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> What happened to having it at noon?
> :freak:
> Is it coming with my Photon?


Thank you, Walter and Big O for the nice new Layout.:wave:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Thank you, Walter and Big O for the nice new Layout.:wave:


Break out the HP boys ... its Orville.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Decent Layout. Can't wait to try it out tomorrow. 

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Break out the HP boys ... its Orville.


Hey Mike S, take that 10.5 out of you car.I am sorry I was think about him John. Andy told me and Barry you suck I am sorry John I forgot you OVERCHARGE your Lipos to try and beat that Fast James,Barry and Mike D


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Yeah walt tried your set-up and he was doing 9.7's with a 13.5 and then he put his own set-up on and he was doing 9.5's.


Your the best man. My hero.


----------



## Barry Z

D.King said:


> Your the best man. My hero.




+1 !!!


----------



## walterhenderson

You have a great facility!!! Thanks for a place to race.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> +1 !!!


Daves back running rubber tires again. Your comptition is back Andy,James and Barry.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Daves back running rubber tires again. Your comptition is back Andy,James and Barry.



until Wednesday it's Barry, James and Andy ..... LOL..... after Wednesday it will be .. ?????

Nice layout, looks fast. Any lap times ?

Walt hope you can get away from work sometime and race with us.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> until Wednesday it's Barry, James and Andy ..... LOL..... after Wednesday it will be .. ?????
> 
> Nice layout, looks fast. Any lap times ?
> 
> Walt hope you can get away from work sometime and race with us.


Dave, is doing 11.1.


----------



## andyv

mrbighead said:


> Daves back running rubber tires again. Your comptition is back Andy,James and Barry.


What makes you think that he stopped?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> What happened to having it at noon?
> :freak:
> Is it coming with my Photon?


 Hey John, here is your new car it's red

Robitronic Avid EP Touring Car. The Avid is a high-end touring car designed specially for professional drivers.:thumbsup: Andy, Dave stop to get the other car going his car was slow just 10.9. 12 scale was down to 10.1 see you Weds.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Thank you, Walter and Big O for the nice new Layout.:wave:


Nice layout. And I'm a little scared of that dog, he looks like he can eat me!


----------



## D.King

Hey Marc. I have an idea. How about you find a place to post the results of race night. I can bet thet when people start to see who is racing here it might draw some more in?

DK


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Hey Marc. I have an idea. How about you find a place to post the results of race night. I can bet thet when people start to see who is racing here it might draw some more in?
> 
> DK


Hey D.King, I can post the results that's not going to bring more people in.Not every body care if they race with fast people or not. Everybody who came to MSI like's it so what else can we do.


----------



## msircracing

*Anniversary Race*

Just a reminder to everybody, there is only one week left to preregister for the Anniversary Race in September. After September 1st the price will be going up. Please let me know if you have any questions.....

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Just a reminder to everybody, there is only one week left to preregister for the Anniversary Race in September. After September 1st the price will be going up. Please let me know if you have any questions.....
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


what are the rules to this race again LOL.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Dave, is doing 11.1.


11.1 seems slow for that track there Mr. Big.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> 11.1 seems slow for that track there Mr. Big.


Before I left yesterday he did 10.9. I didn't get a chance to run my rubber car just VTA with the wife.


----------



## andyv

D.King said:


> Hey Marc. I have an idea. How about you find a place to post the results of race night. I can bet thet when people start to see who is racing here it might draw some more in?
> 
> DK


Dennis, you can take the mains sheet home if you want I don't care. LOL!!!!


----------



## D.King

andyv said:


> Dennis, you can take the mains sheet home if you want I don't care. LOL!!!!


LOL. I almost did !

That was one of those race's you could be proud of. Good clean race. Loved it. Even If I came in second it was a ton of fun. For me, its the race, not the win. Winning does help though.


----------



## f1freak

:tongue::tongue::tongue:


andyv said:


> Dennis, you can take the mains sheet home if you want I don't care. LOL!!!!


:freak:


----------



## THE GUY TO BEAT

Seems to me the rubber tire guys have more important things to worry about, like DAVE J returning this weds.!!!!
From what I've seen he's got 12th scale locked up, I don't know about u guys but that 12th scale main last week was a pure show of power!

Call me crazy but my moneys on Dave j this weds!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## D.King

THE GUY TO BEAT said:


> Seems to me the rubber tire guys have more important things to worry about, like DAVE J returning this weds.!!!!
> From what I've seen he's got 12th scale locked up, I don't know about u guys but that 12th scale main last week was a pure show of power!
> 
> Call me crazy but my moneys on Dave j this weds!!!!:thumbsup:


You must be new. Dave has been the guy to beat for a bunch of years now.


----------



## mrbighead

THE GUY TO BEAT said:


> Seems to me the rubber tire guys have more important things to worry about, like DAVE J returning this weds.!!!!
> From what I've seen he's got 12th scale locked up, I don't know about u guys but that 12th scale main last week was a pure show of power!
> 
> Call me crazy but my moneys on Dave j this weds!!!!:thumbsup:


There are faster guy's out their. You never no when they might show up so you can give your money to me if you like. 12th scale classes is getting faster with ever new layout. It's to many guys to list that have a chance to beat Dave. If they don't choke DK, Andy,Chuck,Tim. Sorry Ray, you need to beat little Will first.


----------



## f1freak

THE GUY TO BEAT said:


> Seems to me the rubber tire guys have more important things to worry about, like DAVE J returning this weds.!!!!
> From what I've seen he's got 12th scale locked up, I don't know about u guys but that 12th scale main last week was a pure show of power!
> 
> Call me crazy but my moneys on Dave j this weds!!!!:thumbsup:


WTFRU? lol

And for that mater , who's Dave? :tongue::freak:


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> There are faster guy's out their. You never no when they might show up so you can give your money to me if you like. 12th scale classes is getting faster with ever new layout. It's to many guys to list that have a chance to beat Dave. If they don't choke DK, Andy,Chuck,Tim. Sorry Ray, you need to beat little Will first.


Willy, 

I know you're trying to get my goat.....but I don't work that way....I put down what I have and go home.......I think all of this bench racing is comical.......

Ray


----------



## THE GUY TO BEAT

no no mr. bighead i understand there are lots of faster guys out there! thats how the sport survives, someone is always getting better and faster, i'm just saying for now the place should be called Dave J Raceway!!!!! :thumbsup: lol kinda fits!
and for faster guys showing up, i was there when Josh Cyrul showed up! once again Dave owned him in both qualifiers, T.Qed, and was for sure pulling away in the main until lap traffic got into him and GAVE Josh the win! ( thats the race i saw )!!! but a win is a win. dont get me wrong hes not unbeatable, im just saying, he sure keeps everyone honest!!!! like i said smart money is Dave J at Dave J Raceway!!!!!


----------



## Barry Z

THE GUY TO BEAT said:


> no no mr. bighead i understand there are lots of faster guys out there! thats how the sport survives, someone is always getting better and faster, i'm just saying for now the place should be called Dave J Raceway!!!!! :thumbsup: lol kinda fits!
> and for faster guys showing up, i was there when Josh Cyrul showed up! once again Dave owned him in both qualifiers, T.Qed, and was for sure pulling away in the main until lap traffic got into him and GAVE Josh the win! ( thats the race i saw )!!! but a win is a win. dont get me wrong hes not unbeatable, im just saying, he sure keeps everyone honest!!!! like i said smart money is Dave J at Dave J Raceway!!!!!





Is this Dave's mom ??


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Willy,
> 
> I know you're trying to get my goat.....but I don't work that way....I put down what I have and go home.......I think all of this bench racing is comical.......
> 
> Ray


You got a goat ? :tongue:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> You got a goat ? :tongue:


Yeah! It's the same one you try to keep stuffed in your pit box every week! Only trouble is.....it keeps coming out.....especially on the stand!!! lol


----------



## mrbighead

THE GUY TO BEAT said:


> no no mr. bighead i understand there are lots of faster guys out there! thats how the sport survives, someone is always getting better and faster, i'm just saying for now the place should be called Dave J Raceway!!!!! :thumbsup: lol kinda fits!
> and for faster guys showing up, i was there when Josh Cyrul showed up! once again Dave owned him in both qualifiers, T.Qed, and was for sure pulling away in the main until lap traffic got into him and GAVE Josh the win! ( thats the race i saw )!!! but a win is a win. dont get me wrong hes not unbeatable, im just saying, he sure keeps everyone honest!!!! like i said smart money is Dave J at Dave J Raceway!!!!!


There are some big races coming up Dave will have to run 10.5 with Josh. That will tell you who is the better drive. Can you drive or you just love Dave.LOL


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


C5Vette said:


> Yeah! It's the same one you try to keep stuffed in your pit box every week! Only trouble is.....it keeps coming out.....especially on the stand!!! lol


----------



## Andrew Knapp

THE GUY TO BEAT said:


> Seems to me the rubber tire guys have more important things to worry about, like DAVE J returning this weds.!!!!
> From what I've seen he's got 12th scale locked up, I don't know about u guys but that 12th scale main last week was a pure show of power!
> 
> Call me crazy but my moneys on Dave j this weds!!!!:thumbsup:


You better ask dave if he really has 12th locked up, i remember beating him fair and square. And im sure i could do it again :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

Andrew Knapp said:


> You better ask dave if he really has 12th locked up, i remember beating him fair and square. And im sure i could do it again :dude: :thumbsup:


Dave's not here man!


----------



## andyv

f1freak said:


> You got a goat ? :tongue:


This is a very special goat John, not a mating kind of goat!! LOL!!!


----------



## THE GUY TO BEAT

Like I said he's not unbeatable, I've seen andy win also, as for doing it again andrew on a consistant basis well that's a different a story!!!!
Hell the averages say you even might win at some point, "even a garbage can gets a steak":tongue:lol all I know is he sure SMOKED you and lonergan last week though! Haha all in fun, just like to see all you guys race it's definatly fun to watch


----------



## J.O.

mrbighead said:


> There are faster guy's out their. You never no when they might show up so you can give your money to me if you like. 12th scale classes is getting faster with ever new layout. It's to many guys to list that have a chance to beat Dave. If they don't choke DK, Andy,Chuck,Tim. Sorry Ray, you need to beat little Will first.


Willie,

Either I was forgot or that was a dig on me.:tongue:

For what it is worth I would like to come clean to everyone on something. I was the one that got the ball rolling concerning the Paragon/Jack thing. I used the name overroll. I think some had figured that out. I still feel the same about the issue but for someone who shows up twice a month to race I should keep my opinions to myself. I know this cuased Marc some stress and created tension amoncst some of the racers. I have also ruffled a few feathers with some comments/excuses made about my racing effort lately. That isn't like me. I don't know why I did that except out of frustration.

I love racing at MSI when I can. It is enscape for me to get away from my crazy life.

Marc and John I apoligize

Going to try to make it for Wed night.

Jeremy


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> There are some big races coming up Dave will have to run 10.5 with Josh. That will tell you who is the better drive. Can you drive or you just love Dave.LOL





...TOO funny... LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## f1freak

andyv said:


> This is a very special goat John, not a mating kind of goat!! LOL!!!


Ray has a goat names Matt?


----------



## D.King

Barry Z said:


> Is this Dave's mom ??


:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## msircracing

*Hilarious*

You guys are all too hilarious, a little strange at times (the whole goat thing)...... I think it is going to be a great racing season (not that it really stops at MSI, thanks to you guys!!!) Jeremy, no worries about stressing me out, you guys definitely keep me on my toes though. My one request will be that you guys all come marshal when you are suppose to and that you are ready when your race is coming up. We averaged 6 minutes between races on Friday last week. That was a bit much. Hope to see you all out tomorrow night!! Kevin and Ray look out I got my circle car pretty dialed, might have a new motor in it..................

See ya


----------



## polarismudder85

msircracing said:


> You guys are all too hilarious, a little strange at times (the whole goat thing)...... I think it is going to be a great racing season (not that it really stops at MSI, thanks to you guys!!!) Jeremy, no worries about stressing me out, you guys definitely keep me on my toes though. My one request will be that you guys all come marshal when you are suppose to and that you are ready when your race is coming up. We averaged 6 minutes between races on Friday last week. That was a bit much. Hope to see you all out tomorrow night!! Kevin and Ray look out I got my circle car pretty dialed, might have a new motor in it..................
> 
> See ya


Your car may be fast but can you get through traffic !!! Will shall see :wave:


----------



## f1freak

polarismudder85 said:


> Your car may be fast but can you get through traffic !!! Will shall see :wave:


Will is running Orville now ?:tongue:
Does he have a goat too ?:freak:


----------



## Mike Blackstock

ok guys.. Want to come up and do some practicing. What is the schedule for practice? I can not make it on wed from Cleveland. But might be able to come down for a few days and was wondering what is happening....

Thanks

Mike Blackstock


----------



## f1freak

Mike Blackstock said:


> ok guys.. Want to come up and do some practicing. What is the schedule for practice? I can not make it on wed from Cleveland. But might be able to come down for a few days and was wondering what is happening....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike Blackstock


Practice during store hours. Most nights till 9. We race Friday too. Soon to be Sundays by fall. Usually opens at 10 but better check the schedule.


----------



## D.King

J.O. said:


> Willie,
> 
> Either I was forgot or that was a dig on me.:tongue:
> 
> For what it is worth I would like to come clean to everyone on something. I was the one that got the ball rolling concerning the Paragon/Jack thing. I used the name overroll. I think some had figured that out. I still feel the same about the issue but for someone who shows up twice a month to race I should keep my opinions to myself. I know this cuased Marc some stress and created tension amoncst some of the racers. I have also ruffled a few feathers with some comments/excuses made about my racing effort lately. That isn't like me. I don't know why I did that except out of frustration.
> 
> I love racing at MSI when I can. It is enscape for me to get away from my crazy life.
> 
> Marc and John I apoligize
> 
> Going to try to make it for Wed night.
> 
> Jeremy


If you need help just ask ! Would be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> Practice during store hours. Most nights till 9. We race Friday too. Soon to be Sundays by fall. Usually opens at 10 but better check the schedule.





I would love to run on Sundays through the fall/winter. That's what we've done for years. Just seems right but I don't know if there would be enough people to support it. Maybe we drop Wednesday racing just for the winter ( he said, ducking what he knows will be flying fists of fury) ??


----------



## f1freak

For what it is worth I would like to come clean to everyone on something. I was the one that got the ball rolling concerning the Paragon/Jack thing. I used the name overroll. I think some had figured that out. I still feel the same about the issue but for someone who shows up twice a month to race I should keep my opinions to myself. I know this cuased Marc some stress and created tension amoncst some of the racers. I have also ruffled a few feathers with some comments/excuses made about my racing effort lately. That isn't like me. I don't know why I did that except out of frustration.

I love racing at MSI when I can. It is enscape for me to get away from my crazy life.

Marc and John I apoligize

Going to try to make it for Wed night.

Jeremy


that was a cut and paste quote there...


I had no idea goats had feathers?!:freak:
And we value your opinion J.O..
Seems to me that most other venues have made a rule ..JACK ONLY.
We don't enforce it but like the JACO BLUES most of us run is because we want to be dialed with the control tire when we hit the big races. 
Funny tho... usually controlled substances are illegal.:dude:


----------



## msircracing

*Race Nights*

I don't know, seems like people love the Weds. Race night program because it splits up the week. I also know a lot of people want to run Sundays.....who knows maybe 3 race days......hmmmmmmm???? Nothing is set in stone yet. I will get feedback from all of the racers before we change anything.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> For what it is worth I would like to come clean to everyone on something. I was the one that got the ball rolling concerning the Paragon/Jack thing. I used the name overroll. I think some had figured that out. I still feel the same about the issue but for someone who shows up twice a month to race I should keep my opinions to myself. I know this cuased Marc some stress and created tension amoncst some of the racers. I have also ruffled a few feathers with some comments/excuses made about my racing effort lately. That isn't like me. I don't know why I did that except out of frustration.
> 
> I love racing at MSI when I can. It is enscape for me to get away from my crazy life.
> 
> Marc and John I apoligize
> 
> Going to try to make it for Wed night.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> 
> that was a cut and paste quote there...
> 
> 
> I had no idea goats had feathers?!:freak:
> And we value your opinion J.O..
> Seems to me that most other venues have made a rule ..JACK ONLY.
> We don't enforce it but like the JACO BLUES most of us run is because we want to be dialed with the control tire when we hit the big races.
> Funny tho... usually controlled substances are illegal.:dude:


I knew you were a ***.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> If you need help just ask ! Would be more than happy to help you out.


Hey D.King, please don't forget my Lipo tray. Thanks


----------



## Mike Blackstock

What time during the week do you open up ?? 

Mike


----------



## Mike Blackstock

oops sorry got the pm... Hope to show up sometime next week.. 

Mike


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> Hey D.King, please don't forget my Lipo tray. Thanks


Sorry man, we are slammed and cant get ahold of one of the mills. I will have it with me but its still the same as when you gave it to me.

Cant delete wed. I love wed ! It breaks up the week very nicly. Sunday would be good, I wouldnt mind trading fri for sun.


----------



## f1freak

D.King said:


> Sorry man, we are slammed and cant get ahold of one of the mills. I will have it with me but its still the same as when you gave it to me.
> 
> Cant delete wed. I love wed ! It breaks up the week very nicly. Sunday would be good, I wouldnt mind trading fri for sun.


+1 

Weds Fri is too close together ..
I'm pretty sure by fall we will be on a Weds Sun schedule.
That way if Larry wants to do road racing on Friday:beatdeadhorse: , he can.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Sorry man, we are slammed and cant get ahold of one of the mills. I will have it with me but its still the same as when you gave it to me.
> 
> Cant delete wed. I love wed ! It breaks up the week very nicly. Sunday would be good, I wouldnt mind trading fri for sun.


D.King, can you only run on Wed?
I am coming back next week and cannot run Wed, so I am shooting for Friday's. But, if Sunday is an option then I would like that better.
Just wondering because we have some unfinished business to take care of on the track....LOL!:wave:


----------



## DUBS

How was the racing last night at MSI?
1/12 scale?
Oval?


----------



## Barry Z

D.King said:


> Cant delete wed. I love wed ! It breaks up the week very nicly. Sunday would be good, I wouldnt mind trading fri for sun.




That's a good idea too.


----------



## harmocy

Where is the race results from last night???


----------



## DUBS

I heard that Little Will was able to keep it together and actually did very good.
Good job Little Will:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> How was the racing last night at MSI?
> 1/12 scale?
> Oval?


12th : Dave was fast... So was Andy , King n J.O..:hat:
Orville: G.Q. sent everyone off to College and was the only LEGAL car ! He had a bumper.:thumbsup: 
T/C : Dave was fast... So was Andy n JR won.
All I can Say is Bwaazzzzzzzit POW!!! Look Ma! I blew a Hoosier.
Dude I swore I Super Nova'ed a motor. 
The Taxi's are getting more and more competitive.:freak:
I just might need to go back to the Sorexes and get it over with. :tongue:


----------



## DUBS

f1freak said:


> 12th : Dave was fast... So was Andy , King n J.O..:hat:
> Orville: G.Q. sent everyone off to College and was the only LEGAL car ! He had a bumper.:thumbsup:
> T/C : Dave was fast... So was Andy n JR won.
> All I can Say is Bwaazzzzzzzit POW!!! Look Ma! I blew a Hoosier.
> Dude I swore I Super Nova'ed a motor.
> The Taxi's are getting more and more competitive.:freak:
> I just might need to go back to the Sorexes and get it over with. :tongue:


Thanks John!
Can't wait to get back into it again.


----------



## D.King

1/12th was a mess. Dave then me most of the race but couldnt hold on to it anymore and Jeremey got by me in the last few mins. I took 3rd. Ya, I race wed and fri but think that after this series Im gona run 1/12th on wed and WGT on fri. My packs need a break.

I will be there fri so if your coming out Dubs, better bring your A game !!


----------



## f1freak

D.King said:


> 1/12th was a mess. Dave then me most of the race but couldnt hold on to it anymore and Jeremey got by me in the last few mins. I took 3rd. Ya, I race wed and fri but think that after this series Im gona run 1/12th on wed and WGT on fri. My packs need a break.
> 
> I will be there fri so if your coming out Dubs, better bring your A game !!


I'm making poop!:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*Driver's Meeting*

Guys we will be having a driver's meeting today at 6:40pm to talk about "rules" that have been brought to my attention recently. I will be looking for feedback as well as volunteers to help all of us out with a few things. Hope to see you all tonight.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Mike Blackstock

I plan on coming up there wed and thurs to run some packs before vegas!. Will anyone run mod 12th with me ? Or will i not be able to run at all while you guys race ? I will also have my rubber TC but figured i would run that on thursday!
Thanks
Mike


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Guys we will be having a driver's meeting today at 6:40pm to talk about "rules" that have been brought to my attention recently. I will be looking for feedback as well as volunteers to help all of us out with a few things. Hope to see you all tonight.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


I could study a copy of ROAR09 and do what needs to be done if you'd like. usually ride hight and weight are the big ones. I know these guys all too well so width should be checked as well. I know I was guilty of being about 1.5 oz light at but Im in at 1503g. Im also not supplying the 9v battery for the scale...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I could study a copy of ROAR09 and do what needs to be done if you'd like. usually ride hight and weight are the big ones. I know these guys all too well so width should be checked as well. I know I was guilty of being about 1.5 oz light at but Im in not at 1503g. Im also not supplying the 9v battery for the scale...:freak:


 In the drivers meeting you should bring up the rough driving. You should tell them to pull the car off if their car isn't working. Everybody is trying to get to the A main or get more points so if you car is messed up take it off the track.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> In the drivers meeting you should bring up the rough driving. You should tell them to pull the car off if their car isn't working. Everybody is trying to get to the A main or get more points so if you car is messed up take it off the track.


Blocking for any reason should be penalized. I don't know what to do to enforce it as of yet but there are a few guys that just don't know when to get the flock out of the way. The only time to race is for position and ONLY in the main. Lappers should let the leaders go as soon as possible. The best move is to just let them have the inside. Do not stop on the race track as that can make matters worse. Sometimes if you can talk while driving (LOL) tell them.. 
"Sweeper" or "Next one" even just a heads up.. "GO!" When not communicating it takes 2 or 3 times as long to make a clean pass as one waits for the other and visa versa. GO! and its over.


----------



## msircracing

Mike,

I don't think the guys would have any issue with you running mod against them as long as you don't mind. We are pretty easy going about that kind of thing.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Blocking for any reason should be penalized. I don't know what to do to enforce it as of yet but there are a few guys that just don't know when to get the flock out of the way. The only time to race is for position and ONLY in the main. Lappers should let the leaders go as soon as possible. The best move is to just let them have the inside. Do not stop on the race track as that can make matters worse. Sometimes if you can talk while driving (LOL) tell them..
> "Sweeper" or "Next one" even just a heads up.. "GO!" When not communicating it takes 2 or 3 times as long to make a clean pass as one waits for the other and visa versa. GO! and its over.


John, that goes for too.The under weight cars don't bother any more.it's just the Ruff driving and your big Mouth LOL.


----------



## msircracing

*Meeting*

Guys I am definitely aware of all of these issues and they will be addressed tonight. Rough driving is definitely an issue, intentional rough driving will not be tolerated either. I think the most important thing is that we all go out and have fun, otherwise what are we all doing this for?? :tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

Hey bob, bring your .... Up to the track!!!!!


----------



## C5Vette

-----


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, that goes for too.The under weight cars don't bother any more.it's just the Ruff driving and your big Mouth LOL.


Nice Mr. head! I back you up and you throw me to the wolves.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Nice Mr. head! I back you up and you throw me to the wolves.


I love bother from that other mother.


----------



## Mike Blackstock

Sweet.... I do not care. Just want to get some laps in and see how my cars are for vegas. But some of this talk is scaring me :tongue:.. j/k See you on wed. I will be there when you open your doors..

Mike



msircracing said:


> Mike,
> 
> I don't think the guys would have any issue with you running mod against them as long as you don't mind. We are pretty easy going about that kind of thing.


----------



## D.King

Mike Blackstock said:


> I plan on coming up there wed and thurs to run some packs before vegas!. Will anyone run mod 12th with me ? Or will i not be able to run at all while you guys race ? I will also have my rubber TC but figured i would run that on thursday!
> Thanks
> Mike


I will run mod with you if you help me with setup and driving tips? Only problem is this wed is the last week of the points and I dont have any throw outs left. Maybe meet you up there thrusday ? All I have is a 6.5. Should be enough?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I love bother from that other mother.


I kinds figured mother was only half a word.:freak::tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I kinds figured mother was only half a word.:freak::tongue:


who loves you John?


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> John, that goes for too. it's just the Ruff driving and your big Mouth LOL.



Priceless ....... LOL .....


----------



## BIGG-K




----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


>


BIGG-K, it's Friday you know were I'm at your favorite place fish fry.


----------



## msircracing

*Anniversary Race*

Just a reminder, the 31st is the last day for pre registration for the anniversary race. Then the price will go up $5. If you register too late I can't promise your shirt size will be available.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> who loves you John?


Nic.:dude:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Nic.:dude:


Are you SURE about that? LOL


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Are you SURE about that? LOL


JOHN, YOUR THE BEST.:tongue:


----------



## harmocy

mrbighead said:


> JOHN, YOUR THE BEST.:tongue:


Nice hat is that vintage??? Well atleast you are!!!
LOL
:wave:


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Just a reminder, the 31st is the last day for pre registration for the anniversary race. Then the price will go up $5. If you register too late I can't promise your shirt size will be available.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Oh snap!!


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> BIGG-K, it's Friday you know were I'm at your favorite place fish fry.


Where were you? I set them back for 6 peices & 2 orders of chilly fries.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> JOHN, YOUR THE BEST.:tongue:


OMG! He looks like Clint Eastwood. Do you feel lucky?.... Well do you?... Punk!! Lol!


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> Nice hat is that vintage??? Well atleast you are!!!
> LOL
> :wave:


Everybody is like famiy at MSI. If you come we can pit you next to John he can play nice some times.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Looks like I'll be down/over on Sunday. time to play with a new car!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks like I'll be down/over on Sunday. time to play with another new car!!!!!!!


What did you buy now?:thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

you'll see


----------



## mrbighead

TimXLB said:


> you'll see


I sold all my stuff so I won't see.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I sold all my stuff so I won't see.


You what ?!:drunk:
Futon?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> You what ?!:drunk:
> Futon?


Yes, I can be like you and Joe.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Won't be able to make it Sunday. But did work out to get Wednesday off of work. Be there for some vta fun. Can't defend my 3rd place spot in 12th scale. Maybe lil Will might have a chance at it. 

Tim


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Sorry I won't be down today. I did something to my back while loading up and move. looks like i'll be heading to the EM instead.


----------



## DUBS

What was the outcome of the rules that where discussed on Friday?


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> What was the outcome of the rules that where discussed on Friday?


Postponed until Wed for better representation (turnout)


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> What was the outcome of the rules that where discussed on Friday?


No blocking and or rough driving....
Typical gentleman's agreement on a real track with real cars.


----------



## DUBS

f1freak said:


> No blocking and or rough driving....
> Typical gentleman's agreement on a real track with real cars.


That is fair. It should be that way anyway! Thanks for keeping me in the loop. I should be back next Friday to race.


----------



## C5Vette

The "tire talk" hasn't happened yet......


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> The "tire talk" hasn't happened yet......


There is talk about TIRE's?


----------



## msircracing

*Anniversary Race*

Just another reminder, today is the last day to preregister for the race Sept. 17-20th. I will be ordering the shirts and trophies tomorrow so they will be here in time. If you are out of town you can call me with credit card info and I can preregister you.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> Just another reminder, today is the last day to preregister for the race Sept. 17-20th. I will be ordering the shirts and trophies tomorrow so they will be here in time. If you are out of town you can call me with credit card info and I can preregister you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


How many entries do you have so far?


----------



## msircracing

*.....*

Not as many as we had hoped, I know we will have several more, everybody registering late is making ordering shirts and trophies difficult..............


----------



## Mike_D

I'm going to bring vintage wed no more world gt for awhile


----------



## Mike_D

Can we come in and pay if we don't know if we can make it till the last min?(refering to apreciation race)


----------



## D.King

Im not running wgt this week either. Need to get on my 1/12th.


----------



## f1freak

where is my Futon?


----------



## Mike_D

Cruton?


----------



## Mike_D

Bring you're vintage out wed


----------



## Mike_D

Does anyone have a lifeo/a123 pack ?


----------



## Mike_D

Img_0145.jpg


----------



## msircracing

*Late registrtion*

You can register until 2 hours before the start of the first heat. It will be $35 instead of $30 after today, and I can't promise I will have your shirt size available.


----------



## f1freak

Futon...


----------



## msircracing

*Oval Fast Lap*

There is a new fast lap oval guys................


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> where is my Futon?


it's at willie house!!!


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> There is a new fast lap oval guys................


What?
Who?


----------



## polarismudder85

DUBS said:


> What?
> Who?


Sounds like we are going to have to find alot more speed, Marc has his car dialed in !!


----------



## Tim Stamper

His car looked really good. Some of the fastest laps back to back that I've seen so far. 

Now to dip into the 11's in VTA. Lots of flats and 12.1's and 12.2's when I decide to grab the trigger. I can see dipping into the 11's in an actual heat. 

Tim


----------



## f1freak

Tim Stamper said:


> His car looked really good. Some of the fastest laps back to back that I've seen so far.
> 
> Now to dip into the 11's in VTA. Lots of flats and 12.1's and 12.2's when I decide to grab the trigger. I can see dipping into the 11's in an actual heat.
> 
> Tim


Your VTA looked pretty good Tim but it didn't transition well.
That Ballistic 21.5 looks fat and proper in there too! :freak:


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> where is my Futon?


I thought I seen you wearing it in that picture!


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> I thought I seen you wearing it in that picture!


John, us the best can I have my hat back.


----------



## DUBS

polarismudder85 said:


> Sounds like we are going to have to find alot more speed, Marc has his car dialed in !!


Lets keep Marc thinking he his fast! We will take care of that by a little thing called the bump and run. Good work Marc, now we are all coming for you. So look out.


----------



## Tim Stamper

f1freak said:


> Your VTA looked pretty good Tim but it didn't transition well.
> That Ballistic 21.5 looks fat and proper in there too! :freak:


Yeah. Fixed that yesterday. Plus I have it at legal weight now so the balance is a lot better. Will be back today tweaking more and more. 

Not bad though considering the cars age. Just happy to see that I didn't have to buy a new tc for a "fun" class.


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Yeah. Fixed that yesterday. Plus I have it at legal weight now so the balance is a lot better. Will be back today tweaking more and more.
> 
> Not bad though considering the cars age. Just happy to see that I didn't have to buy a new tc for a "fun" class.


Any car will work for VTA. You still need to DRIVE it!


----------



## Barry Z

Tim Stamper said:


> His car looked really good. Some of the fastest laps back to back that I've seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim




It's one thing turning fast laps in practice, it's another doing them in a qualifier or a main.
I think something changes. Either the carpet changes or possibly the computer has a different program for lap times in the practice mode then it has in the race mode. I find an approximate .20 difference between practice and race. It's strange because I use a practice pack and older tires in practice and turn faster laps then when I use my race stuff or maybe I drive different when there are more cars on the track. Anyway seems strange.


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> It's one thing turning fast laps in practice, it's another doing them in a qualifier or a main.
> I think something changes. Either the carpet changes or possibly the computer has a different program for lap times in the practice mode then it has in the race mode. I find an approximate .20 difference between practice and race. It's strange because I use a practice pack and older tires in practice and turn faster laps then when I use my race stuff or maybe I drive different when there are more cars on the track. Anyway seems strange.


I often wondered if a slow PC could affect the lap times. Especially when it is pushed to its limits. There might be a propagation delay with the software. I takes about a second for the program to announce the lap time but I would venture to say that would be normal with any PC. The software for practice would be much simpler than race program tho. You could be right . testing a race clock from tone to tone with an external clock might prove otherwise. Maybe just with all the other cars starting together and us not trying to take one another out .... who knows?


----------



## msircracing

*Lap Times*

If that were the case wouldn't we see it in oval more than anywhere? The cars are going that much faster and crossing the line more often. Not sure if that is the issue. Just a heads up to everyone that runs Trinity based motors, they are going to be in short supply for a while. The plant in China is moving so they will not be shipping for a while. There is no ETA on their reopening date. I still have some in stock and I have more coming but I'm not sure how long that will last.


----------



## reilly

Sweet Tim, 
I ran my vta on saturday with a fast lap of 11.5 - 11.6, and averaged 11.7 - 11.8 fyi but I'm sure you my computer savy friend already know because you ck'd the pratice laps!! I need to start breaking in some new tires:thumbsup:

everything else is just: :beatdeadhorse:

C U Weds.


----------



## Tim Stamper

reilly said:


> Sweet Tim,
> I ran my vta on saturday with a fast lap of 11.5 - 11.6, and averaged 11.7 - 11.8 fyi but I'm sure you my computer savy friend already know because you ck'd the pratice laps!! I need to start breaking in some new tires:thumbsup:
> 
> everything else is just: :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> C U Weds.


Thanks for the only positive comment on how I am doing my second time on the track with the VTA.

oh, and for those wondering, the oval cars just did the same laps with a race set up. The delay in counting the laps is the same for the practice and race program, since they come from the same system.

Tim

Tim


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> If that were the case wouldn't we see it in oval more than anywhere? The cars are going that much faster and crossing the line more often. Not sure if that is the issue.




The real question is how do you EVER know what your lap time is in oval ? With that poor stuttering women trying to call out lap times it's a wonder you ever know anything !

Five poin, five poin, five poin, five poin ........jezzes !


----------



## msircracing

*oval times*

now its 5 point, 5 point, 5 point, ......here comes the chrome car..... 4 point.......


----------



## D.King

msircracing said:


> Just a heads up to everyone that runs Trinity based motors, they are going to be in short supply for a while. The plant in China is moving so they will not be shipping for a while. There is no ETA on their reopening date. I still have some in stock and I have more coming but I'm not sure how long that will last.


Now is that just the trinity motors or phantom too ? Yes you said tirnity based but just making sure.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> It's one thing turning fast laps in practice, it's another doing them in a qualifier or a main.
> I think something changes. Either the carpet changes or possibly the computer has a different program for lap times in the practice mode then it has in the race mode. I find an approximate .20 difference between practice and race. It's strange because I use a practice pack and older tires in practice and turn faster laps then when I use my race stuff or maybe I drive different when there are more cars on the track. Anyway seems strange.


Barry, I have to agree I run faster in qualifiers and mains. Practice is practice it will show tomorrow who is the fastest in VTA.


----------



## msircracing

*Motors*

Yes, that is Fantom as well, that is where I found out.


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> now its 5 point, 5 point, 5 point, ......here comes the chrome car..... 4 point.......


Actually it's more like, 5..5..5..5 poi..4 point..5..5..5.. etc.... Lol!!


----------



## reilly

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I have to agree I run faster in qualifiers and mains. Practice is practice it will show tomorrow who is the fastest in VTA.


ME :tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> ME :tongue:


I have to disagree, Dave will win he wins everything he's using BigK car tomorrow. My money is on Dave the guy to beat lmao.


----------



## reilly

LOL Willie, I knew you would be the first one to reply. VTA is for FUN!!! win or lose. :wave:


----------



## Mike Blackstock

Not sure if i can get there before racing starts tomorrow. But i will be there from bell to bell on Thursday. You guys open at 12 ? or earlier ? on Thursday.


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> LOL Willie, I knew you would be the first one to reply. VTA is for FUN!!! win or lose. :wave:


I just want to win. The fun is gone is it time to race yet.:hat:


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> I have to disagree, Dave will win he wins everything he's using BigK car tomorrow. My money is on Dave the guy to beat lmao.


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> LOL Willie, I knew you would be the first one to reply. VTA is for FUN!!! win or lose. :wave:


Quick! Somebody tell Joe O that! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## DUBS

reilly said:


> LOL Willie, I knew you would be the first one to reply. VTA is for FUN!!! win or lose. :wave:


All the classes should be FUN!!!! win or lose. :hat::thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

BIGG-K said:


> Quick! Somebody tell Joe O that! :beatdeadhorse:


Here is a few more for you.......:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## D.King

Somthing came up. Im taking a break for a few weeks. Have fun guys. Hopfully I will see you all this winter.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Somthing came up. Im taking a break for a few weeks. Have fun guys. Hopfully I will see you all this winter.


COME ON!!!!!I was looking forward to Friday night 12 scale....
Well, I guess we will have to finish this later this winter....take care and hope all is well.


----------



## msircracing

*Thursday hours*

Mike,

We are open from Noon until 9 on Thursday.


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> COME ON!!!!!I was looking forward to Friday night 12 scale....
> Well, I guess we will have to finish this later this winter....take care and hope all is well.


Dont worry, Im sure Ray wont have a problem taking care of my light work. :wave:

Needless to say, Im not happy with this. Im basicly throwing away 7 weeks of work and missing the chance to work with one of the fastest guys in 12 scale. Sorry MB, I just cant make it. Was really looking forward to picking your brain too. Oh well.


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Dont worry, Im sure Ray wont have a problem taking care of my light work. :wave:
> 
> Needless to say, Im not happy with this. Im basicly throwing away 7 weeks of work and missing the chance to work with one of the fastest guys in 12 scale. Sorry MB, I just cant make it. Was really looking forward to picking your brain too. Oh well.


LIGHT WORK!?!?!?
Take care of business. See you next time.


----------



## C5Vette

D.King said:


> Dont worry, Im sure Ray wont have a problem taking care of my light work. :wave:
> 
> Needless to say, Im not happy with this. Im basicly throwing away 7 weeks of work and missing the chance to work with one of the fastest guys in 12 scale. Sorry MB, I just cant make it. Was really looking forward to picking your brain too. Oh well.



No prob DK.....I'll keep him honest! Take care of business and get back in here!

Ray


----------



## Tim Stamper

Was a rediculously fun night in vta. No matter the way it happened but freight training with mike and James for third was a blast. Now if I can get the car to drive good for the first 3 minutes it would be great. The last 2 minutes are when it comes in. 

Tim


----------



## harmocy

Marc you have to start posting the results you can do it directly from your scoring pro!!!


----------



## D.King

Ya, what happen with the 1/12th series? Im pretty sure I know who took 1st but what about the other two spots ?


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

1/12 Scale
1st Dave Johnson
2nd Ray Cappel
3rd Tim Stamper

13.5 Rubber
1st Andy Vetor
2nd James Reilly
3rd Barry Z

VTA
1st James Reilly
2nd Kevin Smith
3rd Joe O'Connor

Stock Oval
1st Al Newman
2nd Bob Silveri
3rd Ray Cappel


----------



## DUBS

Mike Blackstock said:


> Not sure if i can get there before racing starts tomorrow. But i will be there from bell to bell on Thursday. You guys open at 12 ? or earlier ? on Thursday.


Mike, thanks again for the tips.
BTW, when you get a chance can you PM me with a part number for the receiver packs that you use? After seeing the booster going up in smoke makes me want to use an on board pack.
Thanks again and good luck in Vegas!

Mike Dubia


----------



## DUBS

Little Will, thank you for the ESC advise. Now I may have a chance against the fast guys.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## TimXLB

Reilly:

Hi,

YHPM!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper

DUBS said:


> Little Will, thank you for the ESC advise. Now I may have a chance against the fast guys.
> See you tomorrow.


Lil will giving esc advice. What's this world coming to.

Oh. Wait. Nvm. 

See me if you want the whole setup. Or just hook up will's car and that's the baseline. 

Tim


----------



## BIGG-K

Tim Stamper said:


> Was a rediculously fun night in vta. No matter the way it happened but freight training with mike and James for third was a blast. Now if I can get the car to drive good for the first 3 minutes it would be great. The last 2 minutes are when it comes in.
> 
> Tim


Oh yeah! it's always fun in VTA. I'm taking a break for a couple of weeks, and just do Oval. My car is all torn apart. Got to get all the bugs out. So you guys have fun with out me for a while. But, I'll be back!! Man you should see my Terminater face when I said that. I've got the shades on and every thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

Tim Stamper said:


> Lil will giving esc advice. What's this world coming to.
> 
> Oh. Wait. Nvm.
> 
> See me if you want the whole setup. Or just hook up will's car and that's the baseline.
> 
> Tim


Are going to the track today?


----------



## Tim Stamper

DUBS said:


> Are going to the track today?


I won't be able to make it today but will be there on Saturday practicing. 

Tim.


----------



## TimXLB

rielly:

Hi,

another PM!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Doesn't Look like i can make it to the Trophy race. Hope every one has fun there!
And yay im post 1000!


----------



## f1freak

Hey Andy , get a new wire and I will buy it for you // The body is just too bad but looks bad assed. Hey man , it's been like 2 years , you'lda dun it too. LOL
sorry M8:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, paint that body for Weds. And mount them tires for VTA.


----------



## f1freak

Marc's point system sucks.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Marc's point system sucks.


Sorry to hear that John. If don't like it you can go to Larry's like I'm doing you guys are to fast for me.LOL

AND STOP TAKING PEOPLE OUT !!!!


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Sorry to hear that John. If don't like it you can go to Larry's like I'm doing you guys are to fast for me.LOL
> 
> AND STOP TAKING PEOPLE OUT !!!!


Last lap... you would have done it too if you hadn't won the A in...
oh sorry ... you never did.:tongue:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Marc's point system sucks.


Seems to be logical to me......Finish as high as you can and don't miss any weeks = the Most points.....


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Last lap... you would have done it too if you hadn't won the A in...
> oh sorry ... you never did.:tongue:


Never and once are pretty close numerically! LOL


----------



## DUBS

What is wrong with some of you? And you know who you are. Marc opened up a track for the love of racing RC cars and it is sickening to have all of this trash talking. Those of you that don't like the point series should simply not attend and let those of us that want to race, race!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Seems to be logical to me......Finish as high as you can and don't miss any weeks = the Most points.....


2 Drops means 2 Drops.


----------



## BIGG-K

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> What is wrong with some of you? And you know who you are. Marc opened up a track for the love of racing RC cars and it is sickening to have all of this trash talking. Those of you that don't like the point series should simply not attend and let those of us that want to race, race!


Dam Mike, you've been hanging with me too long. You just told it like it is. I'm proud of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

Well it had to be done. All it takes is a few bad apples to spoil the bushel.

Public service announcement: larry's is open again for road course racing. See you all over there next week for Friday night racing......LMAO


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> Well it had to be done. All it takes is a few bad apples to spoil the bushel.
> 
> Public service announcement: larry's is open again for road course racing. See you all over there next week for Friday night racing......LMAO


:freak::dude:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Last lap... you would have done it too if you hadn't won the A in...
> oh sorry ... you never did.:tongue:


I don't need to take someone out like you do if your in the A main or in the B main you still hit everybody. John, when we go outside MSI to race we will see who will be in higher main. I forget you just race at MSI!


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I don't need to take someone out like you do if your in the A main or in the B main you still hit everybody. John, when we go outside MSI to race we will see who will be in higher main. I forget you just race at MSI!


:freak::dude:
I hit everyone ?
Don't go there man.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> :freak::dude:
> I hit everyone ?
> Don't go there man.


I am only telling you what


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> :freak::dude:
> I hit everyone ?
> Don't go there man.


I am only telling you what was said to me. It does not matter what I say John just be yourself. See you wednesday.


----------



## Barry Z

Can anybody give me a 'ball park' final drive ratio for VTA ?
Don't have a body painted but have the wheels/tires mounted.
Probably open up the wheel openings on an old TC body and just see if I can get it around the track in practice.
Thanks.


----------



## harmocy

Suggested gearing FDR recommendations:

27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR 
17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR 
21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR
here ya go!!! I found this on the usvta site 
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


----------



## Mike_D

Are you guys really going to Larrys for road corse on Friday?


----------



## Barry Z

harmocy said:


> Suggested gearing FDR recommendations:
> 
> 27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR
> 17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR
> 21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR
> here ya go!!! I found this on the usvta site
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html



I guess I should have gone to that site first. Thanks !!


----------



## Mike_D

What motor are you running Barry z?


----------



## harmocy

Barry Z said:


> I guess I should have gone to that site first. Thanks !!


No problem just here to help
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_D

C5vette are you going to run vta too it woulb be cool to have some bigger mains in that class


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> C5vette are you going to run vta too it woulb be cool to have some bigger mains in that class


No, I tore my VTA car down.......I have a basically brand new set of tires mounted on all black wheels if anyone wants to buy them! 

Barry, what car are you planning on running in VTA? If you are using the Cyclone, I have a body you can use to practice with all ready to drop on.....

Ray


----------



## Mike_D

How much do you want for the tires I might grab them from you


----------



## Mike_D

Hi James lol


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> How much do you want for the tires I might grab them from you


$20 and they're yours!


----------



## Mike_D

Finnaly got my xray lipo weights.


----------



## Mike_D

Sold!!!


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> Sold!!!


Cool.....I'll bring them in Friday....(I'll be out of town Wed)


----------



## Mike_D

Do you have a 21.5 novak for sale too??


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> Do you have a 21.5 novak for sale too??


I've got a brand new Tekin un-opened even....no Novak....


----------



## Mike_D

I saw on the rules for vta had to be novak I have a phantom motor right now ......... If any one has a newer 21.5 novak let met know


----------



## reilly

Whats up Mike, more VTA will be FUN!!!:thumbsup: I dig it.


----------



## BIGG-K

Mike_D said:


> Are you guys really going to Larrys for road corse on Friday?


NO!!!!!


----------



## BIGG-K

Mike_D said:


> Sold!!!


Dammit Mike!!


----------



## D.King

Hey guys. I got playing with a mod in my 1/12th. What a blast !!! Anybody up for some mod ?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I am only telling you what


And you never hit anyone ...LOL:dude:


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> No, I tore my VTA car down.......I have a basically brand new set of tires mounted on all black wheels if anyone wants to buy them!
> 
> Barry, what car are you planning on running in VTA? If you are using the Cyclone, I have a body you can use to practice with all ready to drop on.....
> 
> Ray


Sold, bring them Weds.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> And you never hit anyone ...LOL:dude:


John, I hit everybody I was taking about my self. Can we move to some thing esle I know you miss begin on RC/ Tech LOL.


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> Barry, what car are you planning on running in VTA? If you are using the Cyclone, I have a body you can use to practice with all ready to drop on.....
> 
> Ray



Thanks Ray, yea, I'm going to give the Cyclone a shot. I've got a Mustang body but just haven't got around to painting it yet.


Mike D.- I'm running the Novak 21.5


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> Thanks Ray, yea, I'm going to give the Cyclone a shot. I've got a Mustang body but just haven't got around to painting it yet.
> 
> 
> Mike D.- I'm running the Novak 21.5


OK, I'll drop the body off on my way out of town with one of the guys up front.

Ray


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> Public service announcement: larry's is open again for road course racing. See you all over there next week for Friday night racing......LMAO


Just checked and Larrys wont be setup for onroad till oct.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I am only telling you what was said to me. It does not matter what I say John just be yourself. See you wednesday.


LOL... U racin'? VTA or 13.5?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> LOL... U racin'? VTA or 13.5?


Racing VTA going outside Sunday. When I come back Barry said let's do a Mod class of rubber. You can race if stop hitting people.


----------



## andyv

mrbighead said:


> Racing VTA going outside Sunday. When I come back Barry said let's do a Mod class of rubber. You can race if stop hitting people.


Yea! What he said!!!!


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Just checked and Larrys wont be setup for onroad till oct.


I was joking about that!
Why would anyone want to back to Larry's and deal with him?
MSI has everything we on road guy's could ever need. Besides, Larry made it clear that he did not like running on road because of the low turnouts.


----------



## Mike_D

Hello.


----------



## Mike_D

If Marc has wed and sundAy and Larry rAces fri I'll race three times a week ! Heh


----------



## DUBS

Hello!


----------



## Mike_D

Mod rubber is equivlent to what ..10.5?


----------



## Mike_D

Or we could try 8.5 that would be intresting


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> Mod rubber is equivlent to what ..10.5?


Mod is Mod.....anything 10.5 or below would be mod.......That means that you could run a 10.5 and a 6.5 in the same class......


----------



## Mike_D

I think I'd like mod .............. Mark stock up on parts lol


----------



## DUBS

Mike_D said:


> I think I'd like mod .............. Mark stock up on parts lol


DAMN!!!


----------



## Mike_D

Hey drop those tires off for me when you take the body up there I'll probably be there early


----------



## Mike_D

Hey riely every time I think of how fast you're vta car is it makes me sad ={


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> Hey drop those tires off for me when you take the body up there I'll probably be there early


OK, I'll bring them with me......

Ray


----------



## Mike_D

If I'm not there and you leave them with someone I'm good for it when I see you next


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> LOL... U racin'? VTA or 13.5?


John, bring that VTA out tomorrow. If I had a body I would run 13.5 with you if you promise me we wont take each other out.


----------



## reilly

Mike_D said:


> Hey riely every time I think of how fast you're vta car is it makes me sad ={


Then I'll re-frame from mentioning what lap times I got on Monday. I'll just say very Nice, I'm very excite! :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> Can anybody give me a 'ball park' final drive ratio for VTA ?
> Don't have a body painted but have the wheels/tires mounted.
> Probably open up the wheel openings on an old TC body and just see if I can get it around the track in practice.
> Thanks.


SPX on 7 of course ,,,
21.5 Novak timing cranked,,
Final drive... 4.7:1 to 5.1:1
no spx? 4.45:1


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, bring that VTA out tomorrow. If I had a body I would run 13.5 with you if you promise me we wont take each other out.


Okay Big Daddy .. I promise.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Racing VTA going outside Sunday. When I come back Barry said let's do a Mod class of rubber. You can race if stop hitting people.




I said WHAT ???!!!!


----------



## harmocy

f1freak said:


> Okay Big Daddy .. I promise.


John I always loved you and your humor you have always made me laugh!!!
Ill never forget when you taught me how to figure roll out you asked me what I was rolling out at and I thought you were asking about my car that was in the parking lot!!! No matter what you have been one of the most educated and talented drivers out there and have helped alot of people in your own way!!!
Thanks


----------



## Barry Z

harmocy said:


> No matter what you have been one of the most educated and talented drivers out there and have helped alot of people in your own way!!!
> Thanks




yea ..LOL..... you've got to wonder what effect John has had on the on the number of racers in our hobby .....


----------



## D.King

Barry Z said:


> yea ..LOL..... you've got to wonder what effect John has had on the on the number of racers in our hobby .....


He has effected me, just not sure if its good or bad. LOL. Just messing with ya John !

Can some one text Johnson and let him know Im racing tonight ? Yes I have the 13.5 in the car also. If you can, find out what his lap times were last night after "the change" ?

Thanks
SayDamit racing


----------



## C5Vette

D.King said:


> He has effected me, just not sure if its good or bad. LOL. Just messing with ya John !
> 
> Can some one text Johnson and let him know Im racing tonight ? Yes I have the 13.5 in the car also. If you can, find out what his lap times were last night after "the change" ?
> 
> Thanks
> SayDamit racing


Ha...just found out my trip has been cancelled......1/12 tonight DK?

Ray


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> He has effected me, just not sure if its good or bad. LOL. Just messing with ya John !
> 
> Can some one text Johnson and let him know Im racing tonight ? Yes I have the 13.5 in the car also. If you can, find out what his lap times were last night after "the change" ?
> 
> Thanks
> SayDamit racing


D.King. Dave said he is running 12 scale tonite. I agree John have help me out a lot but I don't love him yet.


----------



## D.King

C5Vette said:


> 1/12 tonight DK?
> 
> Ray


Yep. I have been playing with a 6.5 in my R5 and love it. The 13.5 is probly gona feel very slow now. Hopfully it helps me.


----------



## Barry Z

D.King said:


> If you can, find out what his lap times were last night after "the change" ?
> 
> Thanks
> SayDamit racing



.... did they change the layout ?



yea John, just mess'in with ya.....


----------



## D.King

Barry Z said:


> .... did they change the layout ?
> 
> 
> 
> yea John, just mess'in with ya.....



No, same layout but Dave was saying that he had "a change" to try and was wondering if it worked. Guess I will have to wait till tonight to find out.


----------



## msircracing

*Friday Point Series*

*13.5 Rubber*
1st Andy V.
2nd Ray Cappell
3rd. Duffner

*1/12th Stock*
1st Ray
2nd Andy V
3rd. Dennis


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> Then I'll re-frame from mentioning what lap times I got on Monday. I'll just say very Nice, I'm very excite! :thumbsup:


James your the best. That VTA is on rails good job getting 11.3 Barry and Tim cars are good too. I have a long way to go to keep up with you guys if the car don't flip. Good job John, you don't hit any body.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> OK, I'll drop the body off on my way out of town with one of the guys up front.
> 
> Ray


I rubbed it on my butt...:freak:


----------



## f1freak

Woooooooooooooo what a rush! 
Make sure Andy knows you payed me back for last Friday James! :freak::tongue:


----------



## BIGG-K

harmocy said:


> John I always loved you and your humor you have always made me laugh!!!
> Ill never forget when you taught me how to figure roll out you asked me what I was rolling out at and I thought you were asking about my car that was in the parking lot!!! No matter what you have been one of the most educated and talented drivers out there and have helped alot of people in your own way!!!
> Thanks


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> I was joking about that!
> Why would anyone want to back to Larry's and deal with him?
> MSI has everything we on road guy's could ever need. Besides, Larry made it clear that he did not like running on road because of the low turnouts.


Some people didn't come due to some rule about Paragon and a lot of 12th guys abandoned him. Those said individuals now have to get a grip with reality and are finding out that MSI has the best place in Michigan to play with toy cars. (no matter what the rules) I can safely say that if you will here you are right there with the paid monkeys. YOU BASTARDS! :freak:
Marc's had more people on Wednesday during the summer than the Rossi's did on Friday in the winter. We just need to get all the seasonal racers out on Groesbeck this fall and have some real fun.


----------



## f1freak

BIGG-K said:


>


Thanks Kev! I think the guys are just messin'. All good fun.
I consider racers family...:freak:


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> James your the best. That VTA is on rails good job getting 11.3 Barry and Tim cars are good too. I have a long way to go to keep up with you guys if the car don't flip. Good job John, you don't hit any body.




VTA is tough ! It's all about corner speed ( just like TC ). James car doesn't slow in the corners and he carries all that speed on to the straight PLUS he's got BIG HP to boot !That's where the 11.3 comes from.

Ray thanks for the loan of the body. Best I could do was second (I think). Nobody is going to touch JR. for a long time. I'm ordering body posts today.
Thanks again.

Andy, missed ya. .....


----------



## reilly

Thanks for the kind words Barry, that 008/009 has been amazing since I put it together. I don't think it will be all that long, you, tim, mike d, willie, and joe are all real contendters. I don't know every car but I can at least tell you what I did to make mine work. 

- James


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> VTA is tough ! It's all about corner speed ( just like TC ). James car doesn't slow in the corners and he carries all that speed on to the straight PLUS he's got BIG HP to boot !That's where the 11.3 comes from.
> 
> Ray thanks for the loan of the body. Best I could do was second (I think). Nobody is going to touch JR. for a long time. I'm ordering body posts today.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Andy, missed ya. .....


My pleasure Barry! Second is definitely respectable!!


----------



## DUBS

f1freak said:


> Some people didn't come due to some rule about Paragon and a lot of 12th guys abandoned him. Those said individuals now have to get a grip with reality and are finding out that MSI has the best place in Michigan to play with toy cars. (no matter what the rules) I can safely say that if you will here you are right there with the paid monkeys. YOU BASTARDS! :freak:
> Marc's had more people on Wednesday during the summer than the Rossi's did on Friday in the winter. We just need to get all the seasonal racers out on Groesbeck this fall and have some real fun.


Nicely said John!!!!:thumbsup:
We need to get everyone out to MSI because that is where it all happens.

MSI needs to hold a national event????Come on MSI let's do this.:wave:


----------



## DUBS

How did the 12 scale turn out go?


----------



## f1freak

Mike_D said:


> I think I'd like mod .............. Mark stock up on parts lol


You could run a 21.5 in mod if you wanted to.
Mod most likely would not yield much faster times at all but would make Marc more money thats for sure. An interesting addition as long as it doesn't interfere with a good 13.5 Class. Id probably just run the 13.5 in it and see what happens.:dude::freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> You could run a 21.5 in mod if you wanted to.
> Mod most likely would not yield much faster times at all but would make Marc more money thats for sure. An interesting addition as long as it doesn't interfere with a good 13.5 Class. Id probably just run the 13.5 in it and see what happens.:dude::freak:


John, you need to save your money for that new car. Your car is hook-up it has came along. How many people for VTA for Friday? I will talk to Barry and Marc on a layout for next week.

I want to thank you guy's for a fun night of racing:wave:


----------



## Barry Z

reilly said:


> I don't know every car but I can at least tell you what I did to make mine work.
> 
> - James



Be careful, LOL .... for starters I'd like to know your secrets on building shocks.


Hey Ray, I need to borrow the Camero body again. I'm going to give VTA another shot tomorrow. OK ?


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> Thanks for the kind words Barry, that 008/009 has been amazing since I put it together. I don't think it will be all that long, you, tim, mike d, willie, and joe are all real contendters. I don't know every car but I can at least tell you what I did to make mine work.
> 
> - James


Dam James, thats cold. Not even an honerable mention. Its the TC5 is'nt it? Thats ok, there may be an Xray coming. And it's got BIGG-K on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

Sounds like you guys had fun.(Dam you!) I was just too tired. I needed a break anyway. But I'll be there Friday to play jam car, now that everyones so fast now. Lol. Barry you're right, it's all about corner speed. I need to find mine again.


----------



## D.King

DUBS said:


> How did the 12 scale turn out go?


4 guys. Dave didnt run the main so it was just 3 of us.

The next time my R5 hits the track.........there will be a 6.5 shoved in the pod !! :dude:


----------



## Bigz84

Thanks guys for putting on a good show. Hopefully I can find enough people to run foam touring again, but otherwise I had fun trying to stay out of the way of the fast rubber guys. Thanks and I will see you again.


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Sounds like you guys had fun.(Dam you!) I was just too tired. I needed a break anyway. But I'll be there Friday to play jam car, now that everyones so fast now. Lol. Barry you're right, it's all about corner speed. I need to find mine again.


Hey BIGG-K, you can use my 09 for VTA. I went back to the 07.


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> Be careful, LOL .... for starters I'd like to know your secrets on building shocks.
> 
> 
> Hey Ray, I need to borrow the Camero body again. I'm going to give VTA another shot tomorrow. OK ?


No problem Barry.....As long as you need it!


----------



## J.O.

Hey guys,

I plan on racing tomarrow night after work. Unfortunately it will be my last race for a very long time. 

Hope to see as many 12 scale's as possible. Andy, Dennis, Dave, Tim, Ray, Will, Gabe, Mike ect. Bring em out!

Jeremy


----------



## D.King

J.O. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I plan on racing tomarrow night after work. Unfortunately it will be my last race for a very long time.
> 
> Hope to see as many 12 scale's as possible. Andy, Dennis, Dave, Tim, Ray, Will, Gabe, Mike ect. Bring em out!
> 
> Jeremy


Sorry to hear this will be the last time for a very long time we are gona get the chance to race you. But.....if thats the case then you mine as well go out with a bang. Throw the mod in and lets go !!! Or run what you brung.

Gabe should be there. 50/50 shot on ray. Dubs, Dave and Andy probly wont be there. Tim and Will stop running 1/12th for a few.

If I show then it will be the 3 of us. Im up in the air right now but all I have to do is pack up and get to the track. I got it setup for mod last night. Looks like just about everybody is taking a short break before the winter season starts.

DK


----------



## f1freak

harmocy said:


> John I always loved you and your humor you have always made me laugh!!!
> Ill never forget when you taught me how to figure roll out you asked me what I was rolling out at and I thought you were asking about my car that was in the parking lot!!! No matter what you have been one of the most educated and talented drivers out there and have helped alot of people in your own way!!!
> Thanks


:freak::dude::thumbsup:


----------



## DUBS

D.King said:


> Sorry to hear this will be the last time for a very long time we are gona get the chance to race you. But.....if thats the case then you mine as well go out with a bang. Throw the mod in and lets go !!! Or run what you brung.
> 
> Gabe should be there. 50/50 shot on ray. Dubs, Dave and Andy probly wont be there. Tim and Will stop running 1/12th for a few.
> 
> If I show then it will be the 3 of us. Im up in the air right now but all I have to do is pack up and get to the track. I got it setup for mod last night. Looks like just about everybody is taking a short break before the winter season starts.
> 
> DK


J.O sorry to not be able to run today. To many things going on this weekend with the family. Good luck and see you when you get back.


----------



## Xpressman

reilly said:


> Thanks for the kind words Barry, that 008/009 has been amazing since I put it together. I don't think it will be all that long, you, tim, mike d, willie, and joe are all real contendters. I don't know every car but I can at least tell you what I did to make mine work.
> 
> - James


Dammit James you are always so modest.

Oh and hi everyone :wave:


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Ha...just found out my trip has been cancelled......1/12 tonight DK?
> 
> Ray


Yes Ray , Dennis had a 6.5 in the 12R5. He wont need it to beat you tho. :tongue::freak:

Someones got 2 SMC 50C+ packs.


----------



## Barry Z

Can't make it today. Waiting on furniture delivery man.


----------



## BIGG-K

Xpressman said:


> Dammit James you are always so modest.
> 
> Oh and hi everyone :wave:


Is this the younger half of the bruise brothers?


----------



## Xpressman

BIGG-K said:


> Is this the younger half of the bruise brothers?


Yes sir.

So when all does everyone race? Might want to come check it out. I hear r/c is kind of fun.


----------



## andyv

Barry Z said:


> Can't make it today. Waiting on furniture delivery man.


Heck, I'll take your old stuff it is probably better then mine!! LOL!!!


----------



## BIGG-K

Xpressman said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> So when all does everyone race? Might want to come check it out. I hear r/c is kind of fun.


We race on Wednsday night, and Friday night, at 7:00. Friday will be Sunday morning in a month or so. Come on out and bring the older half with you.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> D.King. Dave said he is running 12 scale tonite. I agree John have help me out a lot but I don't love him yet.


Liar !


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> Can't make it today. Waiting on furniture delivery man.


You getting a Futon too?:tongue::freak:


----------



## f1freak

bruise brothers?


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> bruise brothers?


If you ever see them (Greg & Brian) race against each other, you'll know why I gave them that knickname. It used to be bruital!


----------



## BIGG-K

Humm, I heard Dave put the surgical gloves on last night and said,.. this should'nt hurt,... just pressure,... now lean foward!..


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> You getting a Futon too?:tongue::freak:



... why ? ... I can't even make my 009 fast ...


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> ... why ? ... I can't even make my 009 fast ...


I definitely wouldn't say that!!! Dave's pullin a 35 lap pace now though....so his Andy V setup '008 is working for him!


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> I definitely wouldn't say that!!! Dave's pullin a 35 lap pace now though....so his Andy V setup '008 is working for him!




So Dave finally got the Xray ? What tires did he run ?
This could be interesting. Andy, you've got to kick it up a notch bud .... you too James !


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> So Dave finally got the Xray ? What tires did he run ?
> This could be interesting. Andy, you've got to kick it up a notch bud .... you too James !


Yeah...he picked up Andy's old '008...He used Jaco's......


----------



## Xpressman

BIGG-K said:


> We race on Wednsday night, and Friday night, at 7:00. Friday will be Sunday morning in a month or so. Come on out and bring the older half with you.


I completely fell on the track back in June when I was over on that side of town but there was really no one there. Might stop by and watch and fight the urge to buy some new stuff. We sold all our stuff right before Lipos and brushless took over and have been racing a full size Neon ACR this summer.


----------



## Xpressman

BIGG-K said:


> If you ever see them (Greg & Brian) race against each other, you'll know why I gave them that knickname. It used to be bruital!


Come on Kev, we were never brutal on each other, you guys just couldn't handle the "team driving tractic!s" :freak:


----------



## Thirtybird

BIGG-K said:


> If you ever see them (Greg & Brian) race against each other, you'll know why I gave them that knickname. It used to be bruital!


Those the Anthony brothers? Holy s%$t, I haven't seen them in forever!


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, you need to save your money for that new car. Your car is hook-up it has came along. How many people for VTA for Friday? I will talk to Barry and Marc on a layout for next week.
> 
> I want to thank you guy's for a fun night of racing:wave:


The car is working well but ,, It needs a new drive line, bones axles and out drives.

Dennis ran 6.5 in the 12th car but I thought it was a bit slow.
James spanked in VTA and Dave is driving an 08 now.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> The car is working well but ,, It needs a new drive line, bones axles and out drives.
> 
> Dennis ran 6.5 in the 12th car but I thought it was a bit slow.
> James spanked in VTA and Dave is driving an 08 now.


John, little Will is running down in the 10.5-10.7 with his rubber car. You better look out he is guning for you.


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> John, little Will is running down in the 10.5-10.7 with his rubber car. You better look out he is guning for you.


Dave is doing 10.2's


----------



## reilly

Rubber Tire Boys, 
Sorry for the delay in posting, but things have been a little hectic. 
The Tire debate is still alive and things are in place to get that settled. 
Ryan, has the ballets and is to start passing them out when you signup, 
one ballet per person, only those who run rubber tires qualify to vote. 
You’ll be able to vote till Wednesday, Sept. 23 that way everyone and Marc has 
time to get ready for the next point series. 

Here are the choices so that you can maul it over before you vote:
- Jaco Blue or Green Only 

- List of Premount Tire Only 
Jaco Blue, Green _ Xenon 28 _ Speedmind/Sorex 28R 
Take Off RP30 / CS27 _ SJ-R Sorex 28R 

- Open Tire - Build your own.  

Thanks, 
James


----------



## D.King

Im just wondering. Why are you guys trying to spec an open class ?


----------



## C5Vette

_____---


----------



## Barry Z

D.King said:


> Im just wondering. Why are you guys trying to spec an open class ?


 ... so that it's not so open that the cost of tires drives people away. While the blues aren't the highest performance tire they do last much longer then a Sorex 28 (IMO).
With the blues more time has to be spent on set-up and you have to become a better driver to get the best out of the car. For sure it ain't as easy as Dave makes it look but that is what makes it fun.

With so many variables like chassis, motor, battery, body and set-up it's nice to remove the variable that has the biggest impact on performance and cost and make a spec tire the rule.

just my $0.02


----------



## harmocy

D.King said:


> Im just wondering. Why are you guys trying to spec an open class ?


Because at the big races it is a spec rubber class
:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*I'm Back*

I am back from vacation and glad to see the drama has not disappeared!!! :freak: After all of the tire drama I see we have only received one vote on the tires......too too funny. Hope to see everyone out this week!!!!

Marc


----------



## reilly

Marc to everyones defense I only gave Ryan the ballets on friday, I had a really rough week at work and wasn't able to get them to him on wednesday. 

I would rather not turn this thread into a bashing or arguement.. too much of that happens already here. Please if anyone has a question or comment please see me at the track, not on the thread. Thank you. 

James.


----------



## DUBS

COME ON!!!!I like reading all of this drama....breaks up the day.....Continue please


----------



## D.King

Thanks for the quick answers. I was just wondering.


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> ... so that it's not so open that the cost of tires drives people away. While the blues aren't the highest performance tire they do last much longer then a Sorex 28 (IMO).
> With the blues more time has to be spent on set-up and you have to become a better driver to get the best out of the car. For sure it ain't as easy as Dave makes it look but that is what makes it fun.
> 
> With so many variables like chassis, motor, battery, body and set-up it's nice to remove the variable that has the biggest impact on performance and cost and make a spec tire the rule.
> 
> just my $0.02


The Jacos do keep their performence up for a longer time but if you don't mind running "worn out" Sorex's I have gotten way more runs on a set of Sorex's. The Jaco's seem to rip or the rim gets stripped out and its useless. Yes the Sorex's are faster and they do taper off but(they are still faster than Jaco's)
The price difference right now is only $3.00. Since we've been running Jaco Blue I have bought 5 sets of tires and more than likely would still be using the same set of .... you guessed it, Sorex 28.


----------



## f1freak

reilly said:


> Marc to everyones defense I only gave Ryan the ballets on friday, I had a really rough week at work and wasn't able to get them to him on wednesday.
> 
> I would rather not turn this thread into a bashing or arguement.. too much of that happens already here. Please if anyone has a question or comment please see me at the track, not on the thread. Thank you.
> 
> James.


Why Daddy ? Why ? :freak:


----------



## Mike_D

I just ran my sorex tires fo for weeks strait and can't complain plus I would like to add that my position in the mains. Hasn't changed even with those spactacular sorex tires . I haven't revived a ballet to cast a vote so I'll just post it I vote Freedom of choice America! If you want to save 3 bucks buy some kraco blues. = p


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> The Jacos do keep their performence up for a longer time but if you don't mind running "worn out" Sorex's I have gotten way more runs on a set of Sorex's. The Jaco's seem to rip or the rim gets stripped out and its useless. Yes the Sorex's are faster and they do taper off but(they are still faster than Jaco's)
> The price difference right now is only $3.00. Since we've been running Jaco Blue I have bought 5 sets of tires and more than likely would still be using the same set of .... you guessed it, Sorex 28.




My personal feeling is that if you rip a Jaco then you hit a board or the body cut the tire after a hit by a board or another car. My experience is that I never ripped a Jaco. I did strip out a hex but that was due to a loose wheel nut. You can also strip out a hex if you use spacers.
IMO this whole thing boils down to saving money and leveling the playing field.
We just have to wait for the vote.


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Ray, are you running VTA this weekend ?
I'm painting my body tonight and will bring yours back Friday (if that's okay).


----------



## Mike_D

I would like All the veteran rc drivers to keep an open mind when it comes to the rookies that aren't as experienced at car set up becuse at least if they are able to keep their car on the track and not tweaking out in front of you guys a causing you to crash aswell it may make the sport as a whole become a more attractive sport to get into. Like if a guy can't beat you in a race anyway what is wrong with him using a
tire that works well for him to keep him interested in the sport Wich intstead of thinking people are going to stop racing from expesive tire cost they may just quit all together because they can't figure out what you guy already know from experience . If the class is open I think everyone wins......... Plz
vote
open


----------



## reilly

f1freak said:


> The Jacos do keep their performence up for a longer time but if you don't mind running "worn out" Sorex's I have gotten way more runs on a set of Sorex's. The Jaco's seem to rip or the rim gets stripped out and its useless. Yes the Sorex's are faster and they do taper off but(they are still faster than Jaco's)
> The price difference right now is only $3.00. Since we've been running Jaco Blue I have bought 5 sets of tires and more than likely would still be using the same set of .... you guessed it, Sorex 28.


Ok, so when your tires fall off 0.5 a second, after the first 10 runs you won't put a new set on? LOL. Really I'd like to see that! Man who uses tire warmers.:tongue:

The point is someone will put new tires on after they fall off and that will cause the next guy to go buy another set and so forth. The idea of a "spec" tire is that is the same for everyone and you use a tire that has good performance for the longest time. The only time I have spun a hex was when I didn't retighten my wheel nuts. 

This is why there is a vote, majority rules. If it was up to the fast guys we'd run blues, as we can get the most "competitive" runs out of a set of tires (40 competitive runs = 0.77 cents a run*). The guys that want sorex tires have an easier time getting their cars to work on them and have less trouble with durability, but the stickier comes with it's own set of trade offs, less "competitive" runs and a little higher cost ( 10 competitive runs = 3.30 dollars a run*). BUT this is why there will be a vote, again to stress fairness everyone will have a say. Just remember to choose what you feel is right for the class and the growth of the hobby, these races we run week in and week out are not for the glory of magazine coverage or million dollar contracts, it's because we LOVE racing, we in that large building know as MSI raceway are brothers, we are a team. It's not about I have a faster lap then you so :tongue: it should be how do I help you become as fast as me so we can have a race, the best race in the world would be one that was finished dead even. 

Ballets will be given out this Wednesday when you sign in and collected by the end of the night on 9/23/09. I'll have a box or something on Wednesday to leave at the track. 

Cheers, 
James

*Based on my own personal experience others may have different results. These results may or may not be typical.


----------



## C5Vette

reilly said:


> Ok, so when your tires fall off 0.5 a second, after the first 10 runs you won't put a new set on? LOL. Really I'd like to see that! Man who uses tire warmers.:tongue:
> 
> The point is someone will put new tires on after they fall off and that will cause the next guy to go buy another set and so forth. The idea of a "spec" tire is that is the same for everyone and you use a tire that has good performance for the longest time. The only time I have spun a hex was when I didn't retighten my wheel nuts.
> 
> This is why there is a vote, majority rules. If it was up to the fast guys we'd run blues, as we can get the most "competitive" runs out of a set of tires. The guys that want sorex tires have an easier time getting their cars to work on them and have less trouble with durability, but the stickier comes with it's own set of trade offs, less "competitive" runs and a high cost. BUT this is why there will be a vote, again to stress fairness everyone will have a say. Just remember to choose what you feel is right for the class and the growth of the hobby, these races we run week in and week out are not for the glory of magazine coverage or million dollar contracts, it's because we LOVE racing, we in that large building know as MSI raceway are brothers, we are a team. It's not about I have a faster lap then you so :tongue: it should be how do I help you become as fast as me so we can have a race, the best race in the world would be one that was finished dead even.
> 
> Ballets will be given out this Wednesday when you sign in and collected by the end of the night on 9/23/09. I'll have a box or something on Wednesday to leave at the track.
> 
> Cheers,
> James


James,

I won't be there this Wednesday. I'm in Cleveland and will be until the end of the week. I'm not planning on running Rubber for the Anniversary race but I regularly DO run rubber touring.......Have you got a way for ME to vote?

Ray


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> Hey Ray, are you running VTA this weekend ?
> I'm painting my body tonight and will bring yours back Friday (if that's okay).


Barry,

I will not be running VTA anytime soon. Please feel free to run that body as long as you like! I hope it's serving you well!

Ray


----------



## reilly

C5Vette said:


> James,
> 
> I won't be there this Wednesday. I'm in Cleveland and will be until the end of the week. I'm not planning on running Rubber for the Anniversary race but I regularly DO run rubber touring.......Have you got a way for ME to vote?
> 
> Ray


Yes, 
Just stop by the store and get a ballet and one of the kind staff of msi will ck your name of the list and you can vote. Or call it in, if it's not possible to stop in and one of the staff will prox cast your vote. 

Thanks,
James


----------



## f1freak

But we aren't talking about that on here .
I'm tired.:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*Math*

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Being such a fan of math I'm glad to see we have gotten to that point. I have found you can get 126.4 runs out of a Fantom motor ($0.5299 per run), however, if you run a Trinity you only get 115.7 runs ($0.69 per run)...... I have found the Chevy body lasts 17 race days on my car ($0.41 per run), however, Will's 1/12 scale bodies last 2.2 races ($8.17 per run)....... Sorry had to get in on the fun!!!

We love all of you here at MSI!!!!

Marc


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Being such a fan of math I'm glad to see we have gotten to that point. I have found you can get 126.4 runs out of a Fantom motor ($0.5299 per run), however, if you run a Trinity you only get 115.7 runs ($0.69 per run)...... I have found the Chevy body lasts 17 race days on my car ($0.41 per run), however, Will's 1/12 scale bodies last 2.2 races ($8.17 per run)....... Sorry had to get in on the fun!!!
> 
> We love all of you here at MSI!!!!
> 
> Marc


LOLOLOLO That is great I love it!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## reilly

AH Marc, 
You forgot 
Talent and knowledge = _priceless_ 

LOL!!

Oh and a :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> But we aren't talking about that on here .
> I'm tired.:freak:


Hi John, I miss you man we need to do lunch.I will drive so I can hit some cars on the way back home.LOL


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Hi John, I miss you man we need to do lunch.I will drive so I can hit some cars on the way back home.LOL




I don't care who you are ...... that's funny right there ...... LOL


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Being such a fan of math I'm glad to see we have gotten to that point. I have found you can get 126.4 runs out of a Fantom motor ($0.5299 per run), however, if you run a Trinity you only get 115.7 runs ($0.69 per run)...... I have found the Chevy body lasts 17 race days on my car ($0.41 per run), however, Will's 1/12 scale bodies last 2.2 races ($8.17 per run)....... Sorry had to get in on the fun!!!
> 
> We love all of you here at MSI!!!!
> 
> Marc


Now this is the kind of drama that breaks up my day.....Why on earth would any of you stop this?
All I have to say is keep it up beacuse a dead horse is not dead until it is dead!!!LOL
:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## DUBS

Just a thought?
Why not just go back and run FOAM tires? All this talk about price, cost, etc. 
Is'nt that what we do anyway with our love for this hobby is spend money?

At the end of the day, this is club racing as it was mentioned that we are not racing for million dollar titles, etc. Let's just go out there and have fun!


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> I don't care who you are ...... that's funny right there ...... LOL


Listen up old man!  Take out artist. 
It's nice to be on the hit list again. :freak: So am I fast again too ? :dude:
I need a new drive line for the Blue Goose and waiting for the furniture delivery truck is killing me. (futon) The Goose needs about $100 wuffa shit to be right again.  

Say uhh... whats the scoop on the new Swiss speedo ?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Listen up old man!  Take out artist.
> It's nice to be on the hit list again. :freak: So am I fast again too ? :dude:
> I need a new drive line for the Blue Goose and waiting for the furniture delivery truck is killing me. (futon) The Goose needs about $100 wuffa shit to be right again.
> 
> Say uhh... whats the scoop on the new Swiss speedo ?


John, leave the old alone that's my step son. He can beat you in his sleep you will see on the new layout. Mike we love you too HAHA. There are a few guy's that want to run foam good luck with that.


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> There are a few guy's that want to run foam
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...............................
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry Z

DUBS said:


> Just a thought?
> Why not just go back and run FOAM tires? All this talk about price, cost, etc.
> Is'nt that what we do anyway with our love for this hobby is spend money?
> 
> At the end of the day, this is club racing as it was mentioned that we are not racing for million dollar titles, etc. Let's just go out there and have fun!




Dubes ..... foams are even more expensive. Lets see ..... were's my calculator ? 
We want Marc to make enough money so that he can stay in buisness and make a living but lets not get carried away ... LOL



John, take out artist ??!! Lets ask Andy who the take out artist really is ? Hacked on the straight ??
I think version 3 'futon' will be out before you get version 2.
(just mess'in with ya John)


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, leave the old alone that's my step son. He can beat you in his sleep you will see on the new layout. Mike we love you too HAHA. There are a few guy's that want to run foam good luck with that.


Barry has been around as long as I have. 
We ran 12th cars cause thats all there was.
I think "old" can take it,,, even tho hes related to you . :freak:


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> Dubes ..... foams are even more expensive. Lets see ..... were's my calculator ?
> We want Marc to make enough money so that he can stay in buisness and make a living but lets not get carried away ... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> John, take out artist ??!! Lets ask Andy who the take out artist really is ? Hacked on the straight ??
> I think version 3 'futon' will be out before you get version 2.
> (just mess'in with ya John)


Hey man... J.R. did the same exact thing to me Friday when I tried to pass him.
And that day I hit no one... NO ONE! not even you Poppy.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Hey man... J.R. did the same exact thing to me Friday when I tried to pass him.
> And that day I hit no one... NO ONE! not even you Poppy.


That's your brother! So Will might take all of us out tomorrow.


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> Hey man... J.R. did the same exact thing to me Friday when I tried to pass him.
> And that day I hit no one... NO ONE! not even you Poppy.



..we should mark that day on the calander because it's the first ....

yea .. way back when there was only 1/12 scale electric (6 cell) and 1/8 scale gas (on road) and in the summer they both raced on the same track !! (not at the same time). Race, marshall and score .....


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> That's your brother! So Will might take all of us out tomorrow.


Pizza? And Beer!?


----------



## D.King

f1freak said:


> Pizza? And Beer!?


:roll:


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> Listen up old man!  Take out artist.
> It's nice to be on the hit list again. :freak: So am I fast again too ? :dude:
> I need a new drive line for the Blue Goose and waiting for the furniture delivery truck is killing me. (futon) The Goose needs about $100 wuffa shit to be right again.
> 
> Say uhh... whats the scoop on the new Swiss speedo ?


----------



## BIGG-K

I'm just glad I went to VTA and Oval. It don't get much easier than that.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Pizza? And Beer!?


John, Tuesday is pizza day. I don't drink beer so we can go to WC for lunch if you like. I need you to bulid my shocks and clean my bearings. Then you can be my big brother again lmfao. VTA has some new faces the last count was 12 or more this the class is growing every week.


----------



## f1freak

I don't drink hardly any either but I knew you weren't rolling your own for us.
Shocks and bearings ? When ? NP there man thats about an 90 mins. Hey man, you never know I might sabotage you ride:devil:. :freak::jest:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I don't drink hardly any either but I knew you weren't rolling your own for us.
> Shocks and bearings ? When ? NP there man thats about an 90 mins. Hey man, you never know I might sabotage you ride:devil:. :freak::jest:


Your not little Will.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Your not little Will.


Your both Will but he is the Aflac Duck... notice the hair. LOL


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Andy, called around 6 pm today (Tuesday). Spoke to your wife. Just wondering what your racing plans are for this week(end) ?


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Hey Andy, called around 6 pm today (Tuesday). Spoke to your wife. Just wondering what your racing plans are for this week(end) ?


Barry, are you coming to the track today new layout. Andy we do miss you no I miss you. Marc be there at 10:25.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, are you coming to the track today new layout. Andy we do miss you no I miss you. Marc be there at 10:25.




I'll be there tomorrow for practice.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> I'll be there tomorrow for practice.


Barry, your going to need to come today it's a hard layout.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, your going to need to come today it's a hard layout.


Is it a bad layout or just hard ? What are some of the lap times ?
Did you take any pictures ?
Thanks.


----------



## Mike_D

Yeah lets see some pics! Plz


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> Yeah lets see some pics! Plz


Mike are you still coming they will have a few guy's to run foam.


----------



## Bigz84

What does the foam turnout look like? Are we still planning to run 17.5?


----------



## msircracing

*Foam Class*

Unfortunately it almost looks like a race day decision, right now we have foam entries anywhere from 10.5 to 17.5. I think 17.5 would be the way to go. Any feedback you guys have will be great!! 

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Bigz84

I'm bringing all 3 motors (17,13,10.5) to be safe. I currently have 13.5 in my car now. It does not matter to me. I plan on coming to practice Friday afternoon so I would like to know what motor to start practicing with... like it matters with how bad I drive . 
Either way, I will go with Majority Rules.


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> Unfortunately it almost looks like a race day decision, right now we have foam entries anywhere from 10.5 to 17.5. I think 17.5 would be the way to go. Any feedback you guys have will be great!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Well, I signed up for 10.5 according to the sheet......I've always enjoyed that, but I don't have a problem taking it down a notch....how about a 13.5 compromise?


----------



## msircracing

*Foam*

13.5 seems like it would be a good foam class, right in the middle


----------



## Barry Z

James are you running this weekend ?
I know Andy won't be there. Just wondering if you gotta work ?


----------



## Bigz84

I'm game. It would save me on some soldering time.


----------



## Bigz84

*12th scale*

Hey Msi,
Would you care if i threw in a 17.5 motor/ w lipo in my 12th scale? I can drive my car a lot smoother with that slower combo in it. 
I know I'm not going to win, it is all going to be about track time for me. I just don't want to make the other racers upset with the slower car out there. If it is a problem, I will leave the 13.5 in it.
Will there be anybody running a 17.5 w lipo?


----------



## Barry Z

Marc, I almost hate to bring this up but I know you said for this race it's Jaco blues but what about tire dope ?


----------



## Bigz84

Hey Barry, in your opinion how was the layout? Was there a lot of people up there today laying down some good times? Is there a good groove yet?


----------



## msircracing

*rules*

Barry,

Yes the tires are Jaco Blues, Traction compound is still everything. Remember there will be no oval racing just road course.

Todd,

I don't see an issue with you running a slower motor in the faster class. I don't think anyone else would have an issue either.

Also please keep all of the doors closed this weekend. The traction seems to stay up better and it keeps the bugs out :tongue:.....Thanks Guys, see you all this weekend.

Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Andy V*

Hey Andy give me a call when you get a minute!! I'll be here until about 9:30 tonight

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> Hey Barry, in your opinion how was the layout? Was there a lot of people up there today laying down some good times? Is there a good groove yet?


The layout have a little grove with five people running on it all day.Time's was 10.8 to 11.0 Dave. Little Will 11.1-11.8 track needs more people to run on it.


----------



## mrbighead

mrbighead said:


> The layout have a little grove with five people running on it all day.Time's was 10.8 to 11.0 Dave. Little Will 11.1-11.8 track needs more people to run on it.


Forgot VTA time's were 11.8-12.5.


----------



## reilly

I'll be running, just sick trying to get over it so I can run, I'll more than likely make it friday night and so on.


----------



## Barry Z

reilly said:


> I'll be running, just sick trying to get over it so I can run, I'll more than likely make it friday night and so on.


 ...cool... hope you get better.


----------



## D.King

Track looks good. Any fast guys coming in 1/12th? Dave? Chuck?


----------



## msircracing

*1/12*

Dave is only running Rubber this weekend, I heard a rumor that some of the Grand Rapids guys were coming down, but no sign of them yet.

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Track looks good. Any fast guys coming in 1/12th? Dave? Chuck?


Dennis K. you is the fast guy.:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

In two weeks racing will start on Sunday. I like to thank John and James for the help this weekend. The turn-out was light but, we still had a great weekend.Ken Miller I did not forget about you thanks for the speedo help.


----------



## msircracing

*First Anniversary Race Results*

_*12th Scale Stock (A Main)*_
1) Ray Cappel
2) Dennis King
3) Gabe Hoban
4) Todd Bigelow
5) John Bender Jr.
_
*13.5 Rubber Sedan (B Main)*_
1) Frank Duffner
2) Ken Miller
3) Gabe Hoban
4) Charles Carrier

_*13.5 Rubber Sedan (A Main)*_
1) Dave Johnson
2) James Reilly
3) Jeff Hawkins
4) Willie Thomas
5) William Jossens
6) Mike D.
7) John St. Amant
8) Barry Z.

_*Vintage (B Main)*_
1) John Bender Jr.
2) Bob Zohr
3) Heather Reilly

_*Vintage (A main)*_
1) Barry Z.
2) James Reilly
3) Jeff Hawkins
4) Mike D.
5) Joe O'Connor

_*13.5 Foam Sedan*_
1) Ray Cappel
2) Ken Miller
3) Todd Bigelow

*Top Qualifier's: *
Dennis King - 12th Scale stock
Dave Johnson - 13.5 Rubber Sedan 
James Reilly - Vintage
Ray Cappel - 13.5 Foam Sedan


----------



## C5Vette

Marc,

Thanks for a great weekend..... The racing was excellent as was the facility!!

Ray


----------



## Thirtybird

msircracing said:


> _*Vintage (A main)*_
> 1) Barry Z.
> 2) James Reilly
> 3) Jeff Hawkins
> 4) Mike D.
> 5) Joe O'Connor


Awww, pimped by being Red #3


----------



## msircracing

*VTA A-Main*

I believe that is correct, Joe did not take the correct transponder to the mains, he did, however, finish 3rd in the A for VTA. Sorry Joe!! Thanks again to all of you. Special thanks to Ken Miller for making such a long drive to join us for the first time.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Thirtybird

Actually, it told me to take Red #3 Marc - the same thing happened the week you were on vacation too.

P.S. When I say I took Red #3, I took it alright - I'll bring it back asap...  (sorry)


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

The new layout is in. We will be running it for 3 weeks. 1 week to get a good groove down for the first 2 weeks of the points series.


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> The new layout is in. We will be running it for 3 weeks. 1 week to get a good groove down for the first 2 weeks of the points series.




... got pic's ... ?


----------



## msircracing

*Layout Pics*

The pics will be posted in about and hour or hour and a half


----------



## mrbighead

*Pic's of New Layout 9-21-09*



Barry Z said:


> ... got pic's ... ?


Little Will, has the fastest lap again 11.2 with no groove....:thumbsup:

THE HOLD TRACK WAS VACCUM TODAY SO THE CAR’S SHOULD BE A LITTLE CLEANER....:jest:


----------



## D.King

Looks pretty tight. Kinda nice.


----------



## f1freak

:freak:...


----------



## reilly

Thanks for a Great weekend, The MSI Crew put on a great race. 
Those that didn't come well, they missed out. 

The Traveler well he traveled....thanks for coming and coaching. 

THANKS, 
James & Heather


----------



## little will

had a lot of fun this weekend, i want to say thanks to mark and all the peolpe that come out to race. Is there anyone thats wants to run some 17.5 rubber?


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> had a lot of fun this weekend, i want to say thanks to mark and all the peolpe that come out to race. Is there anyone thats wants to run some 17.5 rubber?


Yes Will, I think Chuck might if there is no tire rules. If we do it should be fun to go a little slower. May be Mike D?


----------



## Mike_D

Where ever the most competion is is where I want to be exept 12 th scale I can't get into the way they look = ( . That's a nice track btw good stuff. See you all wed.


----------



## Miller Time

reilly said:


> ...The Traveler well he traveled....thanks for coming and coaching.
> THANKS,
> James & Heather





little will said:


> had a lot of fun this weekend, i want to say thanks to mark and all the peolpe that come out to race. Is there anyone thats wants to run some 17.5 rubber?


Had a blast guys. Nice facility and good track surface.

It looks like I may travel up one more time this weekend and I'd like to run 17.5 and I think Reilly might as well.


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Had a blast guys. Nice facility and good track surface.
> 
> It looks like I may travel up one more time this weekend and I'd like to run 17.5 and I think Reilly might as well.


Ken, what day will you come I need to buy a body to run with you guy's.


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Ken, what day will you come I need to buy a body to run with you guy's.


Sunday, I'll run both rubber  and foam :woohoo: again but would prefer 17.5 but could do 13.5 if needed.

What time do the doors open.


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Sunday, I'll run both rubber  and foam :woohoo: again but would prefer 17.5 but could do 13.5 if needed.
> 
> What time do the doors open.


Sunday doors open at 11:00-7:00.


----------



## msircracing

*Race Day's*

This week it is still racing on Wednesday 9/23 and Friday 9/25, the week following we will begin our new point series and switch to racing on Wednesday and Sundays, which will start on Wednesday 9/30 and Sunday 10/3.


----------



## Miller Time

msircracing said:


> This week it is still racing on Wednesday 9/23 and Friday 9/25, the week following we will begin our new point series and switch to racing on Wednesday and Sundays, which will start on Wednesday 9/30 and Sunday 10/3.


$#it, that leaves me out, next weekend I'll be temporarily transplanted another 3+ hours farther south, 6 1/12 hours one way will be to long to drive for a 1 day race.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> This week it is still racing on Wednesday 9/23 and Friday 9/25, the week following we will begin our new point series and switch to racing on Wednesday and Sundays, which will start on Wednesday 9/30 and Sunday 10/3.


John, get ready.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, get ready.


Ive got parts on order .. but if Will J. is going to hammer me again I wont want to play...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Ive got parts on order .. but if Will J. is going to hammer me again I wont want to play...


I would have to say the B main was better than the A main. I know we had more people then the B. Everybody was trying so hard to get a Trophy. John, the cars are so close it only take one mistake than your few secs behind.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I would have to say the B main was better than the A main. I know we had more people then the B. Everybody was trying so hard to get a Trophy. John, the cars are so close it only take one mistake than your few secs behind.


I think I was more pissed about being denied racing and having to buy more parts for a car that I have been nursing along. I think Andy would like to have my old war machine and maybe after I get that Photon and by November the 416x will be out. I bet Tamiya doesn't jack me around on delivery dates either.
Getting spun out in the first corner is bad enough... then the third lap... and again and again... that wasn't much fun. I have spent many hours figuring out what that car needed to hang with J.R. & Andy. Got it close and one thing after another. I can understand a mistake maybe even two.... but WTF does it take to make someone stop ass ramming me. I mean, I have had broken cars before but theres at least $40 damage to metal suspension pivots that have to be ordered and most likely will take two weeks to get them.
No Sir, I'm not happy.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I think I was more pissed about being denied racing and having to buy more parts for a car that I have been nursing along. I think Andy would like to have my old war machine and maybe after I get that Photon and by November the 416x will be out. I bet Tamiya doesn't jack me around on delivery dates either.
> Getting spun out in the first corner is bad enough... then the third lap... and again and again... that wasn't much fun. I have spent many hours figuring out what that car needed to hang with J.R. & Andy. Got it close and one thing after another. I can understand a mistake maybe even two.... but WTF does it take to make someone stop ass ramming me. I mean, I have had broken cars before but theres at least $40 damage to metal suspension pivots that have to be ordered and most likely will take two weeks to get them.
> No Sir, I'm not happy.


Nice long post but now you see how Andy feels when you or somebody esle do it to them.
I try my best not to hit any body that's one of my goals.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Nice long post but now you see how Andy feels when you or somebody esle do it to them.
> I try my best not to hit any body that's one of my goals.


Theres a BIG difference between first corner and last lap...
and I have proved that I can go all day with out touching anyone. 
Thanks for the props back there too bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Theres a BIG difference between first corner and last lap...
> and I have proved that I can go all day with out touching anyone.
> Thanks for the props back there too bro! :thumbsup:


I love you man. Words can't say how much I love racing with you and talking about Rc stuff. Smile .....


----------



## Mike_D

It's official tire list is in effect now with some faster laps wOOt! =P god I hated those blues no more wobbly rims


----------



## Mike_D

I always prefered jacos in foam touring but with the blues the rim was so soft and being that I hit boards couple times a race they wernt for me thanks guys for voting choice........ AMERICA!!!!


----------



## bang22nd

*vta video on youtube*

I recorded tonight's vta race and posted it on youtube I hope this works, its my first crack at it. Ok I have to do this a couple of times to be allowed to post a link. So sorry ahead of time.


----------



## bang22nd

try number 2, 3 will have the link.


----------



## bang22nd

vta video on youtube


----------



## bang22nd

*Amain*

A main on youtube


----------



## Tim Stamper

Thanks for posting them Jeff. The VTA main was definately fun. Didn't think they knew I was that close behind them. 

Thank you's go out to the rest of the racers for some extremely clean racing.

Tim


----------



## f1freak

:dude:


mrbighead said:


> I love you man. Words can't say how much I love racing with you and talking about Rc stuff. Smile .....


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> A main on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dmy4sOMyLE


You did a good job covering the races.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> You did a good job covering the races.


That was very cool to see the Mains like that . Ty whom ever you are ?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> :dude:


John, when are going racing again.I think Friday I should have time to come to 
MSI. In plan English what tires was pick for 13.5 rubber?


----------



## mrbighead

Andy I see you. Good run glad to see you back.LOL


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, when are going racing again.I think Friday I should have time to come to
> MSI. In plan English what tires was pick for 13.5 rubber?


I chose what I bet most others didn't so...
Still waiting for parts. That car has seen so many laps and just about everyone has carved their notch in it as well. My baby! :freak: 
And after this lid is done, no more silver.... or whatever color Mike is. :dude:
Guess the DirtRat I built took a toll on the budget these few weeks.


----------



## andyv

mrbighead said:


> Andy I see you. Good run glad to see you back.LOL


Thanks!


----------



## Barry Z

THANKS for the video ! GREAT camera work !
James, great run, you set the standard but I'm working on changing that ......
I think I'll skip this Friday and probably practice Sunday.


----------



## f1freak

Did Reily tally up the votes ? WTF's up wit dat!?


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> That was very cool to see the Mains like that . Ty whom ever you are ?


John, I drove your buggy in the parking lot last nightI'm Tim's buddy.


----------



## reilly

Now John, relax I'd hate to get you banned from hobbytalk...j/k 

Yes, we have a winner! 

This Years tire choices will be:
Jaco Blue or Green 
Xenon 28 
Speedmind/Sorex 28R 
Take Off RP30 or CS27 
SJ-R Sorex 28R 

These are all premount tires. I think that most of us will continue to use Jaco Blues ( Top 5 or so ) for the normal club races. This however doesn't mean at special events that a spec tire rule could be used. But this will be what we use for the 2009/2010 carpet season. We may revisit this in a YEAR but no more discussion will be accepted, case closed. NEXT!! 

Thanks, 
James


----------



## polarismudder85

Good video !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> John, I drove your buggy in the parking lot last nightI'm Tim's buddy.


Hey Tim, thats 3 of you guys now. I remember a day when there were more Johns than Tims.... Guess its 3 against 2 now . ;lol I sort of figured thats who you were but wasn't sure. 
Did you like that Dirt Touring car ? It should go about 40 if my calculations are correct. a bunch of us are going to Pheasant Run I think to do the last race of the season.. my first. :freak:


----------



## bang22nd

Nope my name's not Tim, but I am Tim's buddy Jeff :wave:, my son Matt  has been driving for me, but as far as the buggy, yeah it hauls some booty. I'm guessing it's faster than 40, are you higher in voltage with the two packs? That would increse the rpm of the motor, I would think, and increse the top speed in the process.:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> Nope my name's not Tim, but I am Tim's buddy Jeff :wave:, my son Matt  has been driving for me, but as far as the buggy, yeah it hauls some booty. I'm guessing it's faster than 40, are you higher in voltage with the two packs? That would increse the rpm of the motor, I would think, and increse the top speed in the process.:thumbsup:


LOL sorry Jeff. U r right , I used 14.8 as nominal and peak should be 16.8. 
12% faster with fresh cells :dude::freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> LOL sorry Jeff. U r right , I used 14.8 as nominal and peak should be 16.8.
> 12% faster with fresh cells :dude::freak:


John, little Will said he is going to lap you on Saturday in the dirt.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, little Will said he is going to lap you on Saturday in the dirt.


Sure once he T-Bones me 4 or 5 times.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Sure once he T-Bones me 4 or 5 times.


LOL 15 times.


----------



## D.King

mrbighead said:


> John, little Will said he is going to lap you on Saturday in the dirt.


:roll:


----------



## little will

johns just mad because of the wopping iam going to put on him:wave:


----------



## f1freak

D.King said:


> :roll:


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> johns just mad because of the wopping iam going to put on him:wave:


Little Will, if you do call me asp!!!


----------



## little will

mrbighead said:


> Little Will, if you do call me asp!!!


will do willie:wave:


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> will do willie:wave:


:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> :freak:


You guy's are the best brothers ever.:hat: So you both got the 1/8 scales ready for Saturday yet. Tell all larry's people hi for me ok and my truck is on back-order.


----------



## little will

lol just like johns futon:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> lol just like johns futon:thumbsup:


No John car will be in on 9/33/18


----------



## TimXLB

ok now what did you buy?????? or are you stil waiting on the red car??????


----------



## Tim Stamper

He be waitin on the red car. Hope he gets it soon. The talk at the track is getting stale and we need a different reason to hassle John. 

Tim


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> You guy's are the best brothers ever.:hat: So you both got the 1/8 scales ready for Saturday yet. Tell all larry's people hi for me ok and my truck is on back-order.


Truck?!


----------



## bang22nd

Your all just looking for some drama.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Yes. But good drama this time. So. Umm. 

James is a hack and I saw on the video that he, umm, cut the track short on many laps to pull his fast times. He also was paying the marshals to kick other peoples cars as they passed. Barry also cheated cause he used electrostatic paint to add .0000000001v to his pack and stay ahead of me. 

There. Discuss. 

Tim


----------



## bang22nd

I saw you slip my son some money to do some blocking for you too.:tongue:Man cheating never works out.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Nah. Good close racing and one of the best "teamwork" runs that I have seen in a while. 

You're funny. I'm broke but if I would have known he's for hire I would have dug some change out if the jeep and payed. Lol. 

Timmy


----------



## Tim Stamper

Cake vs pie. 

I like cake. 

I'm gonna make the trek to the other side of the state fri-sat. I'm off mon-wed so if anyone wants to come up and run some laps just let me know. I need all the help I can get. 

Tim


----------



## TimXLB

Tim:

I know a gun for hire...... we just have to get him on the track wheeling a VTA car. he only drives one make of car. and is always fast.... the only thing is he wants a radio made like a XBox controller.


----------



## f1freak

TimXLB said:


> Tim:
> 
> I know a gun for hire...... we just have to get him on the track wheeling a VTA car. he only drives one make of car. and is always fast.... the only thing is he wants a radio made like a XBox controller.


Thats funny cause I was going to rig an XBox controller to a Futaba transmitter and use it for the driving simulators. How cool would that be?! 

Looks like rain this Saturday and if we are going to run the Heavy Weights its looking like we will have to go to Grand Rapids to play.

9/33/18? Would that be Oct 2nd 2018 in R/C years ?


----------



## Barry Z

Tim Stamper said:


> Yes. But good drama this time. So. Umm.
> 
> James is a hack and I saw on the video that he, umm, cut the track short on many laps to pull his fast times. He also was paying the marshals to kick other peoples cars as they passed. Barry also cheated cause he used electrostatic paint to add .0000000001v to his pack and stay ahead of me.
> 
> There. Discuss.
> 
> Tim




FOR SALE : Electrostatic Paint


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> FOR SALE : Electrostatic Paint


Barry, did you buy the Tekin yet?


----------



## msircracing

*Electrostatic Paint*

How much Barry???? I think it would be a huge seller!! I need it to beat Greg!


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

C5Vette you have PM.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, did you buy the Tekin yet?


Not yet, but I'm lookin' real hard ......




msircracing said:


> How much Barry???? I think it would be a huge seller!! I need it to beat Greg!



If you have to ask ....... lol ... Maybe we could do a deal, a can of electrostatic paint for a Tekin Pro !


----------



## msircracing

*Top Racing*

John,

I finally got in touch with Top. They said your Cruton will be at there place sometime between today and Monday, which means we would get it the end of next week. So more or less it probably means you will get it sometime around Christmas!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> John,
> 
> I finally got in touch with Top. They said your Cruton will be at there place sometime between today and Monday, which means we would get it the end of next week. So more or less it probably means you will get it sometime around Christmas!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Are you working this weekend Marc? Now I have to hear his mouth a little longer now man. I want one of them cars to put on the bed so the new puppy can play with it.


----------



## harmocy

Anyone have any minis that they want to sell let me know!!!
Thanks
Adam


----------



## msircracing

*This weekend*

Yes I will be working all weekend!! Yay!! :tongue:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> John,
> 
> I finally got in touch with Top. They said your Cruton will be at there place sometime between today and Monday, which means we would get it the end of next week. So more or less it probably means you will get it sometime around Christmas!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Dirty Dog Ball Washers! They need to give me a Scrotul Lictomy or something for all the B.S.. I've been taking these last four months. :freak:

Oh and by the way the Electrostatic paint is old hat . The tech of the day (F1) requires use of Flo-Vis paint for real world post air flow inspections using black light. The differences in air pressure cause the coating to become more and more visible (but only while viewed under the black light) is used by the Engineers to analyze air flow efficiency and drag. Pretty far out stuff man! 
Reily probably has used some already ..(cheatin' bastard) :tongue:


----------



## f1freak

harmocy said:


> Anyone have any minis that they want to sell let me know!!!
> Thanks
> Adam


Would you like to have my Mo4 Eunos ?
Ive got tires ,, wheels .. 1 tricked out rwd car ..
Comes with brushed speedo. Quantum comp.
Let me know bro!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Yes I will be working all weekend!! Yay!! :tongue:


I will be up one day this weekend. Nice Layout Barry and Marc. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> I'm just glad I went to VTA and Oval. It don't get much easier than that.


Hey BIGG-K, are going to do 17.5 Oval Truck? 


----------



## MAV913

harmocy said:


> Anyone have any minis that they want to sell let me know!!!
> Thanks
> Adam


Hey Adam, Give me a call later if you can. I have a four mini's and a ton of spares that I want to part with. John B


----------



## mrbighead

Hey John, hope to get to race with you this week.No Jokes


----------



## f1freak

[edited] language


----------



## msircracing

*HenBeav*

Hey thats me!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


msircracing said:


> Hey thats me!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

That's the way I feel about Little Will. Soon as he turn 18 years old that butt is mine. I hope you get your parts we miss hearing you Big Mouth at the track.LMFAO if you and Your brother wear that 1986 shirt to the track.:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> That's the way I feel about Little Will. Soon as he turn 18 years old that butt is mine. I hope you get your parts we miss hearing you Big Mouth at the track.LMFAO if you and Your brother wear that 1986 shirt to the track.:thumbsup:


:dude::tongue:


----------



## DaWrench

That's the way I feel about Little Will. Soon as he turn 18 years old that butt is mine. I heard that Little Wil just had a Bday on Sunday. only 364 days and counting then EVERYBODY WILL OWN LITTLE WILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## f1freak

DaWrench said:


> That's the way I feel about Little Will. Soon as he turn 18 years old that butt is mine. I heard that Little Wil just had a Bday on Sunday. only 364 days and counting then EVERYBODY WILL OWN LITTLE WILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats funny cause we all spanked him badly at Pheasant Run last Saturday.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Thats funny cause we all spanked him badly at Pheasant Run last Saturday.


How bad? Everyone would like to know.


----------



## MAV913

Hey Mark, What is the min. weight for the 17.5 Spec Truck class? Also what class would we run a sprinter in ? Mod Truck????? Thanks John B


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> How bad? Everyone would like to know.


Bad...


----------



## BIGG-K




----------



## msircracing

*Minimum Weight*

The minimum weight for 17.5 single cell oval truck is the same as the cars. 36oz. Yes the sprinter would have to be run in mod truck/buggy class.

Reminder, the fall points series starts tomorrow and this coming Sunday will be our first day of Sunday racing. See you all soon.

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> :dude::tongue:


John, are you and Dennis going to the Halloween Classic? Rooms are 89.99 per night without taxes. October 30 – November 1, 2009 Its up in the air for me right now with work.:dude:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, are you and Dennis going to the Halloween Classic? Rooms are 89.99 per night without taxes. October 30 – November 1, 2009 Its up in the air for me right now with work.:dude:


I doubt it... I will be strapped just doin' local stuff for now.
Too many new cars...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I doubt it... I will be strapped just doin' local stuff for now.
> Too many new cars...:freak:


I see if can not win with car one then go to the back up car.LOL


----------



## Bigz84

*Sunday Racing*

Hey Marc,
What time does Racing start on Sunday?

BTW, I heard you talked to DJ yesterday. I sent him over your way because he was on his way to Larry's and I had to remind him that they were closed. Was he talking junk????


----------



## msircracing

*Sunday*

Sunday racing will be at 11am. No, DJ was a nice guy. He had been out last year running stadium. Hope to see you Sunday, should be a good crowd.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Sunday racing will be at 11am. No, DJ was a nice guy. He had been out last year running stadium. Hope to see you Sunday, should be a good crowd.


Hey Marc, doors open at 9:00 Am on Sunday or 10:00 Am? We love little Will hair.


----------



## msircracing

*Sunday*

Doors will open at 9AM on Sunday


----------



## little will

i think the doors should open at 6 30 :wave:


----------



## msircracing

*????*

Will, does your profile really say you are from Douche Land? Is that what they call Grosse Pointe? :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::wave:


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Will, does your profile really say you are from Douche Land? Is that what they call Grosse Pointe? :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::wave:




...LOL...


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> i think the doors should open at 6 30 :wave:


We know you need all that time so you can try and make it to the A main.LOL


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Will, does your profile really say you are from Douche Land? Is that what they call Grosse Pointe? :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::wave:


Hahahahaha !!!!!

Douche....

I got a point for typing POOP!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Hahahahaha !!!!!
> 
> Douche....
> 
> I got a point for typing POOP!


John, everybody miss you we had 12 13.5 people today. Andy and Barry keep asking me when you are coming back they really miss you man. I think Will miss you too. Mike only 2 for 12 scale but a lot of Oval racing and VTA a lot of new faces. John I'm going to bed so have fun reading this long post.LOL
Next week there will be a 17.5 class for rubber! Bring them foam cars out There are a few guys that want to run them on Sunday .


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, everybody miss you we had 12 13.5 people today. Andy and Barry keep asking me when you are coming back they really miss you man. I think Will miss you too. Mike only 2 for 12 scale but a lot of Oval racing and VTA a lot of new faces. John I'm going to bed so have fun reading this long post.LOL
> Next week there will be a 17.5 class for rubber! Bring them foam cars out There are a few guys that want to run them on Sunday .


Waiting for parts for the blue goose...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Waiting for parts for the blue goose...


John, everybody who has a orange car have parts no down time. Marc keeps the parts we need if not James and Andy do. It's time you went orange.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> John, everybody who has a orange car have parts no down time. Marc keeps the parts we need if not James and Andy do. It's time you went orange.


Since you all are talking about color. I like the red ones. :freak:


----------



## Bigz84

Mrbighead, besides DJ and I, who plans on running Foam?


----------



## magna750

Had fun last night in both classes (vta and slash oval lol ) happy to make the A main in vta hope to see the video of the funny ass slash massacre hahaha
KJC


----------



## Bigz84

:thumbsup:


----------



## bang22nd

*up loading videos now*

rubber a-main enjoy


----------



## bang22nd

*b-main*


----------



## bang22nd

*vta a-main*


----------



## bang22nd

*vta b-main*


----------



## bang22nd

*slash main*


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> Mrbighead, besides DJ and I, who plans on running Foam?


I think Ray wants to run foam and Chuck but I have not see him.


----------



## magna750

tkx for the videos thats sweet


----------



## Barry Z

magna750 said:


> tkx for the videos thats sweet



+1 !!!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Thanks again for the vids Jeff. It's a nice "value add" to the racing experience at MSI. 

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Thanks again for the vids Jeff. It's a nice "value add" to the racing experience at MSI.
> 
> Tim


Thank you Jeff for the videos. Will look at the video did frank hit you did you hit him?


----------



## BIGG-K

After watching the A-main VTA, I don't know if I want to run it again. Not only do I have to deal with Rocket Reilly, now I got to deal with Ballistic Barry! Yes thats right BZ, you just got tagged with a nickname. Lol!!


----------



## BIGG-K

Dub's, my bad. I did'nt get your text until late. I was too busy to go anyway. You know how it is, a super hero's job is never done!:wave:


----------



## Barry Z

BIGG-K said:


> After watching the A-main VTA, I don't know if I want to run it again. Not only do I have to deal with Rocket Reilly, now I got to deal with Ballistic Barry! Yes thats right BZ, you just got tagged with a nickname. Lol!!



yea, you want to run .... I know Reilly and myself were runing new tires and we both were fighting a push, James probably more then I as I had more time to scuff mine in before the quailifiers. I know we could both go faster once we get the 'new' off the tires.
Marc was saying that he thought that VTA would be real big this winter based on the stuff he was selling.


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> After watching the A-main VTA, I don't know if I want to run it again. Not only do I have to deal with Rocket Reilly, now I got to deal with Ballistic Barry! Yes thats right BZ, you just got tagged with a nickname. Lol!!


Hey BIGG-K, James is going to start running 17.5 rubber.Tim is going to run too so you 
can have fun with fast BZ.


----------



## Bigz84

Is everyone switching to 17.5 rubber? Do I need to break out the iron tonight to swap out motors, or is there still enough 13.5 out there?


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> Is everyone switching to 17.5 rubber? Do I need to break out the iron tonight to swap out motors, or is there still enough 13.5 out there?


Your welcome to join us. There are a lot of big races coming up in the next few months outside of MSI. People are geting there cars ready for those races. 
There will still be a 13.5 class some people have two cars to run. I will be running both classes and James too.VTA is the class that is growing ever week just like Oval.


----------



## BIGG-K

Barry Z said:


> yea, you want to run .... I know Reilly and myself were runing new tires and we both were fighting a push, James probably more then I as I had more time to scuff mine in before the quailifiers. I know we could both go faster once we get the 'new' off the tires.
> Marc was saying that he thought that VTA would be real big this winter based on the stuff he was selling.


That's actually a good thing when it's pushing, because once they get worn in the car will want to traction roll in high speed corners. I ran Jack in practice and it kind of controlled the roll for now. I'm racing Wednsday so maybe I'll block James for you. Lol! Well maybe not, I seen what he did to Mark Rodney on the video. I don't want to be on the receiving end of that!


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Hey BIGG-K, James is going to start running 17.5 rubber.Tim is going to run too so you
> can have fun with fast BZ.


Now you guys start a 17.5 rubber class. That sounds like fun. I'll stick to VTA for now, but next season if that gets going real good I guess I'll be picking up another car. I'm having fun in Oval to, when I'm not getting spun out while passing certain people.:freak::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Now you guys start a 17.5 rubber class. That sounds like fun. I'll stick to VTA for now, but next season if that gets going real good I guess I'll be picking up another car. I'm having fun in Oval to, when I'm not getting spun out while passing certain people.:freak::beatdeadhorse:


Hey Kevin, I didn't mean to hit you that's just driving. Im getting a oval car next month so I can hit you.


----------



## f1freak

BIGG-K said:


> Now you guys start a 17.5 rubber class. That sounds like fun. I'll stick to VTA for now, but next season if that gets going real good I guess I'll be picking up another car. I'm having fun in Oval to, when I'm not getting spun out while passing certain people.:freak::beatdeadhorse:


17.5? Seriously ?
If you can't handle the 13.5 run VTA.
Does anyone actually run 17.5 Rubber ? Or you talkin foam?
Foam On a touring car is well..:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> 17.5? Seriously ?
> If you can't handle the 13.5 run VTA.
> Does anyone actually run 17.5 Rubber ? Or you talkin foam?
> Foam On a touring car is well..:beatdeadhorse:


John, YES 17.5 we don't want you to join:freak: us. This to get ready for races outside Larrys and MSI. I forgot you only race at MSI and in your front yard.As for foam that blue car is to slow to run foam 13.5-17.5.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, YES 17.5 we don't want you to join:freak: us. This to get ready for races outside Larrys and MSI. I forgot you only race at MSI and in your front yard.As for foam that blue car is to slow to run foam 13.5-17.5.


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:tongue:


Logic Logic!


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Logic Logic!


Indeed:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Indeed:freak:


Andy, are you racing tomorrow?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> 17.5? Seriously ?
> If you can't handle the 13.5 run VTA.
> Does anyone actually run 17.5 Rubber ? Or you talkin foam?
> Foam On a touring car is well..:beatdeadhorse:


John, we had three people run 17.5 today. It's a few people going to switch over. Hope to hear your big mouth soon Eric W came and race today.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, we had three people run 17.5 today. It's a few people going to switch over. Hope to hear your big mouth soon Eric W came and race today.


All this time I swore it was my big ass you liked. :freak:


----------



## ewippler

*VTA Class*

I am not sure if the VTA class has specific rules. I of sort of interested (not sure I want to go slow to look cool), but curious about a few things:

1) bodies: Are any vintage 200mm HPI bodies acceptable? I assume if a 60s Corvette is ok, a Ford GT40 would also be alright (neither actually raced in TA back in the day). I suppose anything that is old, looks like a real car and doesn't use a wing w/standoffs would be ok.
2) Tires: I see HPI has 3 types of tires for their vintage wheels. a waffle looking tread, a block tread, and a slick. Are all legal, or only the waffle type (seemed like everyone ran this type)
3) motors: 21.5?
4) Weight: what is the minimum weight? I heard 1450g, but that seems tough considering the mass of the wheels, bodies, etc required. 
5) any limit on lipo batteries?

Again, not ready to drop the 13.5, but they do remind me of a big mini - fun, fun, fun.


----------



## reilly

If you follow the rules set by the usvta you'll be legal everywhere. 

www.usvintagetransam.com/

Each track may have exceptions like the vette body but everyone follows the usvta rules at a min. 

James


----------



## rjvk

ewippler said:


> I am not sure if the VTA class has specific rules. I of sort of interested (not sure I want to go slow to look cool), but curious about a few things:
> 
> 1) bodies: Are any vintage 200mm HPI bodies acceptable? I assume if a 60s Corvette is ok, a Ford GT40 would also be alright (neither actually raced in TA back in the day). I suppose anything that is old, looks like a real car and doesn't use a wing w/standoffs would be ok. *No, not by the national rules. Your track may be cool with this, however*
> 2) Tires: I see HPI has 3 types of tires for their vintage wheels. a waffle looking tread, a block tread, and a slick. Are all legal, or only the waffle type (seemed like everyone ran this type)_Waffle type tread only_
> 3) motors: 21.5?_Novak SS or Ballistic 21.5_
> 4) Weight: what is the minimum weight? I heard 1450g, but that seems tough considering the mass of the wheels, bodies, etc required. _1450g. Most likely, you will be overweight:thumbsup:_
> 5) any limit on lipo batteries?_5000 mah, Roar approved hardcase_
> 
> Again, not ready to drop the 13.5, but they do remind me of a big mini - fun, fun, fun.


Rob King USVTA

Rules here:
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


----------



## f1freak

rjvk said:


> Rob King USVTA
> 
> Rules here:
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


Barry and J.R. could put their VTA cars in the 13.5 main...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Barry and J.R. could put their VTA cars in the 13.5 main...:freak:


John, what do you think about the results that the Photon had at the last two races? Are still getting one or are you going to wait for the New 416.

Doors open at 9:00 am on Sunday to race. If there is time left after racing we Practice until 7:00 p.m. :wave:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> All this time I swore it was my big ass you liked. :freak:


I like your mouth kissing Little Will azz, he will lap you when you get back. Jeff H has got faster, the longer you stay away the farther you will be in the B main with me.LOL

Barry, you need to start drawing the new layouts one week left before we change it.:tongue:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, what do you think about the results that the Photon had at the last two races? Are still getting one or are you going to wait for the New 416.
> 
> Doors open at 9:00 am on Sunday to race. If there is time left after racing we Practice until 7:00 p.m. :wave:


What results ? I couldn't really care who won what where. 
I will most likely end up with both of them. And no I still want the Futon.:freak:


----------



## reilly

Good Evening Boy's, 
As some of you may have been paying attention to the current touring car discussions about weight. Currently the rubber cars have to weight 1500g and getting there required a LOT of extra weight to get there. The recent Vegas race and the Roar nats they lowered the weight to 1420g. So with that said it's time to get the lead out!! I'm sure that no one will complain about taking a lot of lead out of your cars. 

So we will be lowering the rubber tire touring car minimum weight to 1420g 

Thanks, 
James 

Let me know if there is any issues with this.


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> Good Evening Boy's,
> As some of you may have been paying attention to the current touring car discussions about weight. Currently the rubber cars have to weight 1500g and getting there required a LOT of extra weight to get there. The recent Vegas race and the Roar nats they lowered the weight to 1420g. So with that said it's time to get the lead out!! I'm sure that no one will complain about taking a lot of lead out of your cars.
> 
> So we will be lowering the rubber tire touring car minimum weight to 1420g
> 
> Thanks,
> James
> 
> Let me know if there is any issues with this.


James, your the best next to Tim S.


----------



## andyv

reilly said:


> Good Evening Boy's,
> As some of you may have been paying attention to the current touring car discussions about weight. Currently the rubber cars have to weight 1500g and getting there required a LOT of extra weight to get there. The recent Vegas race and the Roar nats they lowered the weight to 1420g. So with that said it's time to get the lead out!! I'm sure that no one will complain about taking a lot of lead out of your cars.
> 
> So we will be lowering the rubber tire touring car minimum weight to 1420g
> 
> Thanks,
> James
> 
> Let me know if there is any issues with this.


August 7, 2009 - Electric On Road Paved Nationals Deviation
The Executive committee has approved the following rules deviation recommendation from the Electric On Road Class Committee.

Rule 8.10.5.1 minimum weight for T2 Touring Car has been deviated for the Electric On Road Paved Nationals, Hobby Town USA - Frederick, Oct. 1st - 4th. The min T2 Touring Car weight to be used for this event will be 1420 gr.
So does this mean carpet as well or does it mean what each group agrees with? I just want to know for sure.


----------



## f1freak

andyv said:


> August 7, 2009 - Electric On Road Paved Nationals Deviation
> The Executive committee has approved the following rules deviation recommendation from the Electric On Road Class Committee.
> 
> Rule 8.10.5.1 minimum weight for T2 Touring Car has been deviated for the Electric On Road Paved Nationals, Hobby Town USA - Frederick, Oct. 1st - 4th. The min T2 Touring Car weight to be used for this event will be 1420 gr.
> So does this mean carpet as well or does it mean what each group agrees with? I just want to know for sure.


lol my car will weigh 1 kilo and 420 G lol:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

*Speedo's and lipo's*

Hey guys its Alston the guy with the white guitar hero oval car. Just wanted to know if any of you guys have any brushless esc's for sale and any 2 cell lipo's in need of both please let me know what kind and price. Thanks

Trying to find something local and keep money within Msi lol.


----------



## reilly

Andy, 
Most of the large indoor carpet races have already posted they will be running at 1420g or 1425g so it’s just up to 
Roar to make it official but by them allowing the 1425g weight to be run at the asphalt nats. they have all but agreed 
to change the rules. With that being said the fact that snowbirds, the grand slam series, and maybe indoor champs 
( not sure on that one) have lowered their weight means that we need to as well so that we have continuity with the 
TC community. 

So to answer your question directly, heck ya carpet. 

Alston, you have pm


----------



## OvalAlston

you got pm james


----------



## ewippler

My TA05 is a tank of a car, but still requires a bit of weight to get it to 1500g. 1420g will be nearly impossible for this car to maintain side-to-side balance. I am probably one of the few in the area (maybe the country) trying to competitively race this car, so maybe not a big deal if the rules change. 

Lower weight should be good for all as less mass should reduce tire wear and damage to the cars in a crash.

Personally, I would like somethimg more gradual, such as 1475g or 1450g. However, just let me know what the weight will be.


----------



## reilly

The weight will be 1420g.

I ran vta at 1520g most of the time and as “light” as 1486g in a class with a minimum of 1450g. When I did take the car down to minimum weight it never was faster only harder to drive and not as smooth. 
So really I think that the weight issue is not that big of a deal compared to the timing speedo’s and tuning of your car.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Hey guys its Alston the guy with the white guitar hero oval car. Just wanted to know if any of you guys have any brushless esc's for sale and any 2 cell lipo's in need of both please let me know what kind and price. Thanks
> 
> Trying to find something local and keep money within Msi lol.


Ive got an LRP TC Spec. w/fan. $100.00 , clean! :freak:The wires are long and nice for that Orville car of yours .  I have 2 Novak 13.5 SS motors too. 
John


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks but i'm grabbing an spx competition from James. Thanks anyway and how much for one of those 13.5 motors.


----------



## Thirtybird

ewippler said:


> 1) bodies: Are any vintage 200mm HPI bodies acceptable? I assume if a 60s Corvette is ok, a Ford GT40 would also be alright (neither actually raced in TA back in the day). I suppose anything that is old, looks like a real car and doesn't use a wing w/standoffs would be ok.


Hey Wippler, long time no see man. For bodies, at MSI we run the national list, plus we allow other vintage muscle cars - the 67 vette, and there's a 78 TA that would probably go, but a Ford GT40 would probably be out as is Rocket Reily's ".5 second" Pantera body. 

Hope to see you out there!


----------



## ewippler

What if I put the GT40 on a TC3 to even things up? The car has collected dust for 3yrs, but there is a huge stash of parts in my basement. I would like to be able to race a second class without having to spend too much time, effort and money. 

I think if the Vette is allowed, GT40 must be as well (they raced together at Lemans, Sebring, etc and neither were raced in TransAM). Can't say I every heard of the Pantara being raced back in the day - did see one on 2009 Bull Run through.


----------



## C5Vette

ewippler said:


> What if I put the GT40 on a TC3 to even things up? The car has collected dust for 3yrs, but there is a huge stash of parts in my basement. I would like to be able to race a second class without having to spend too much time, effort and money.
> 
> I think if the Vette is allowed, GT40 must be as well (they raced together at Lemans, Sebring, etc and neither were raced in TransAM). Can't say I every heard of the Pantara being raced back in the day - did see one on 2009 Bull Run through.


Corvettes definitely raced in trans am....but the 70's versions not the 60's

"The Corvette's successful introduction into Trans-Am racing began back in 1973. That year, Corvettes finished third, fourth, and fifth in points behind the dominant Porsches of legends Peter Gregg and Al Holbert. In 1975, Corvettes took the top four spots in points, with seven of the top-ten finishers at the end of the season being Corvettes."


----------



## mrbighead

ewippler said:


> What if I put the GT40 on a TC3 to even things up? The car has collected dust for 3yrs, but there is a huge stash of parts in my basement. I would like to be able to race a second class without having to spend too much time, effort and money.
> 
> I think if the Vette is allowed, GT40 must be as well (they raced together at Lemans, Sebring, etc and neither were raced in TransAM). Can't say I every heard of the Pantara being raced back in the day - did see one on 2009 Bull Run through.


Eric, just come run your car EveryBody know you have outdated Rc equipment. Your still a good driver just need to spend a little money to be on top like the old days.:wave:


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Eric, just come run your car EveryBody know you have outdated Rc equipment. Your still a good driver just need to spend a little money to be on top like the old days.:wave:


What he said! I saw a guy running a 2002 Trans Am in VTA last week.....I guess if he started dominating the class somebody might say something....otherwise....run it!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Race Announcer*

Hey guys I am looking to hire a race announcer. I would prefer it is a non-racer (but I will take a decent dependable announcer). The pay isn't going to be great but they will have the best boss ever!!!! Let me know if you know of anybody or if you are interested. I will need someone for Weds. and Sunday.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## reilly

Make you're life easy, run the camaro it handles the most neutral and the mustang is good as well.


----------



## Barry Z

ewippler said:


> What if I put the GT40 on a TC3 to even things up? The car has collected dust for 3yrs, but there is a huge stash of parts in my basement. I would like to be able to race a second class without having to spend too much time, effort and money.
> 
> I think if the Vette is allowed, GT40 must be as well (they raced together at Lemans, Sebring, etc and neither were raced in TransAM). Can't say I every heard of the Pantara being raced back in the day - did see one on 2009 Bull Run through.



Handling wise I think the TC3 will work fine but you may want to consider gear ratios.
Vta rules say 4.2 is the lowest you can go on ratio, I don't know what kind of ratio you can get with the TC3 layout. Might be fine but its something to look at anyways .... I think type of speedo would also have an effect on ratio.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Thanks but i'm grabbing an spx competition from James. Thanks anyway and how much for one of those 13.5 motors.


$40.00


----------



## ewippler

mrbighead - I really need to sell off the wife and kids to be on top like the old days. Racing 2-3 times a week would also help as would running 12mth out of the year. Oh well, they are just toy cars.

Hi Chris - thanks for the TransAm history report. I think Jaguar were even involved at one time along with Porsche and a few others. The vintage time frame from mid 60s to early 70s were limited to pony cars, running 300 cubic in engines. Anyway, you are right that no one will complain unless total racing domination starts.

Barry - Thanks for the advice (you must have tried this combo and know it is slow). I checked and I think if I can find a 70-75T spur and a 40-45T pinion, it would put the car around 4.2 final drive (minus tire diameter).


----------



## mrbighead

ewippler said:


> mrbighead - I really need to sell off the wife and kids to be on top like the old days. Racing 2-3 times a week would also help as would running 12mth out of the year. Oh well, they are just toy cars.
> 
> Hi Chris - thanks for the TransAm history report. I think Jaguar were even involved at one time along with Porsche and a few others. The vintage time frame from mid 60s to early 70s were limited to pony cars, running 300 cubic in engines. Anyway, you are right that no one will complain unless total racing domination starts.
> 
> Barry - Thanks for the advice (you must have tried this combo and know it is slow). I checked and I think if I can find a 70-75T spur and a 40-45T pinion, it would put the car around 4.2 final drive (minus tire diameter).


The way your crying like John it seem it's more than just toy cars and this is your first week back. 
Thanks, 
Willie


----------



## Barry Z

ewippler said:


> Barry - Thanks for the advice (you must have tried this combo and know it is slow). I checked and I think if I can find a 70-75T spur and a 40-45T pinion, it would put the car around 4.2 final drive (minus tire diameter).



lol.... no I haven't but I do have a TC3 hanging on the wall. If you begin to dominate then I'll have to knock the spider webs off and give it a try ....
Nice to hear that you can get down to 4.2 FDR if you have to.


----------



## msircracing

*Tc3*

It might take some Dremel work to get the gears to fit, but we have done it for racers before.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

ewippler said:


> mrbighead - I really need to sell off the wife and kids to be on top like the old days. Racing 2-3 times a week would also help as would running 12mth out of the year. Oh well, they are just toy cars.
> 
> Hi Chris - thanks for the TransAm history report. I think Jaguar were even involved at one time along with Porsche and a few others. The vintage time frame from mid 60s to early 70s were limited to pony cars, running 300 cubic in engines. Anyway, you are right that no one will complain unless total racing domination starts.
> 
> Barry - Thanks for the advice (you must have tried this combo and know it is slow). I checked and I think if I can find a 70-75T spur and a 40-45T pinion, it would put the car around 4.2 final drive (minus tire diameter).


Apparently you haven't had much time to play with the ramping speedos. 
With out one , Crank the timing on the motor(Novak) and final about 4.45... trust me. You might be amazed at how fast James and Barry are and what they are geared. :freak:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> The way your crying like John it seem it's more than just toy cars and this is your first week back.
> Thanks,
> Willie


Umm.. I don't "CRY", I BITCH! Theres a difference.:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Umm.. I don't "CRY", I BITCH! Theres a difference.:freak:


John, this can be a debate over if you cry or bitch. Any votes?


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> John, this can be a debate over if you cry or bitch. Any votes?


I say cry, little will and John, Willie does the bitching. LOL


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, this can be a debate over if you cry or bitch. Any votes?


If it looks like I'm crying , I'm just doing my Jeff Gordon imitation. :freak:


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> I say cry, little will and John, Willie does the bitching. LOL


Your next ... :tongue:


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> If it looks like I'm crying , I'm just doing my Jeff Gordon imitation. :freak:


Don't get me wrong it's all for the added entertainment factor:thumbsup:


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Your next ... :tongue:


Trust me we do our share of the crying, no one is perfect.:jest:


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> I say cry, little will and John, Willie does the bitching. LOL


I can some times when I race with Frank.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> If it looks like I'm crying , I'm just doing my Jeff Gordon imitation. :freak:


Jeff Gordon, get paid real good we don't. LOL


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> Don't get me wrong it's all for the added entertainment factor:thumbsup:


I try to be jovial even when I'm pissed.... if anyone hasn't noticed.
All red faced and yelling but still making fun. I wonder how many guys got that Elizabeth Taylor line I belted out after the main of the Aniv. Race?


----------



## f1freak

:devil::roll::tongue::jest:


----------



## msircracing

*Closing Early*

Hey guys,

Just wanted to give you a heads up.....we will be closing at 7pm tomorrow....for "inventory"..............or they scheduled me for an early hockey game????? :tongue:


----------



## BIGG-K

Well I've been called out my name, told that I was holding someone up for 3 laps, and just plain treated like a red head step child in VTA today. So it's up for sale' All my VTA stuff including 2 new bodies ( Camaro & Cuda ), oh and a Corvette. With lots of parts for $200.00. Rolling chassis with a lipo weight. And depending on what motor they run in Nastruck oval, I might throw in the 21.5. And I'm not crying. I'm bitching!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bang22nd

BIGG-K said:


> Well I've been called out my name, told that I was holding someone up for 3 laps, and just plain treated like a red head step child in VTA today. So it's up for sale' All my VTA stuff including 2 new bodies ( Camaro & Cuda ), oh and a Corvette. With lots of parts for $200.00. Rolling chassis with a lipo weight. And depending on what motor they run in Nastruck oval, I might throw in the 21.5. And I'm not crying. I'm bitching!!:thumbsup:


Hey Kevin, what car are you selling, xray? if so PM me I may be interested. Thanks Jeff


----------



## f1freak

BIGG-K said:


> Well I've been called out my name, told that I was holding someone up for 3 laps, and just plain treated like a red head step child in VTA today. So it's up for sale' All my VTA stuff including 2 new bodies ( Camaro & Cuda ), oh and a Corvette. With lots of parts for $200.00. Rolling chassis with a lipo weight. And depending on what motor they run in Nastruck oval, I might throw in the 21.5. And I'm not crying. I'm bitching!!:thumbsup:


First of all Bigg K... some one will ALWAYS say you were in my way ... 
Didn't you hear Jamie Algueshuarie say that Rubens Barrichello was holding him up? Jeez man he was 200 yards back. Maybe he was afraid a load spring was going to hit him or something. I wouldn't let that bother you Kev. VTA needs you and for one .. I have been rooting for you . I just might have to remind everyone that that is RACING . Blocking in a qualifier is nonsense. The main on he other hand... hey if he was sooooo fast he should have been able to make a move on you. I mean.. VTA.. COMON! Perhaps he just needed a reason for sucking your exahust that day . Stick to it Kev. You need to keep on keepin on man. If I could run every class , I would .


----------



## BIGG-K

bang22nd said:


> Hey Kevin, what car are you selling, xray? if so PM me I may be interested. Thanks Jeff


It's a TC5-R. It's a good car but I'm going 100 percent Oval.


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Well I've been called out my name, told that I was holding someone up for 3 laps, and just plain treated like a red head step child in VTA today. So it's up for sale' All my VTA stuff including 2 new bodies ( Camaro & Cuda ), oh and a Corvette. With lots of parts for $200.00. Rolling chassis with a lipo weight. And depending on what motor they run in Nastruck oval, I might throw in the 21.5. And I'm not crying. I'm bitching!!:thumbsup:


Big K, I hate to hear that Happen in VTA. This is why touring car is losing more people because they can not keep up. They don't want to spend the money. I wouldn't give up just work on your car or ask Barry, James for help the Tc5 King's.


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> First of all Bigg K... some one will ALWAYS say you were in my way ...
> Didn't you hear Jamie Algueshuarie say that Rubens Barrichello was holding him up? Jeez man he was 200 yards back. Maybe he was afraid a load spring was going to hit him or something. I wouldn't let that bother you Kev. VTA needs you and for one .. I have been rooting for you . I just might have to remind everyone that that is RACING . Blocking in a qualifier is nonsense. The main on he other hand... hey if he was sooooo fast he should have been able to make a move on you. I mean.. VTA.. COMON! Perhaps he just needed a reason for sucking your exahust that day . Stick to it Kev. You need to keep on keepin on man. If I could run every class , I would .


John thanks for the kind words, but if you had seen and heard what I went through last night, you would understand. My reserve was tested last night and I did'nt like it. So to keep me from doing something wrong, I'm being the better man and backing away. You also did'nt see the nut that ran up on me after the mains. Ask Dave about it, he'll tell you.


----------



## f1freak

Toy cars man...
Fack of the matter is most people have cars that are fast enough to win or close enough. If you dont think so, let Andy or Dave try your car and watch the times fall. Its not about how fast you are (it helps ) but most of the time most of you would go faster (time wise) if you just slowed down and took the shorter racing line. TRUST ME ON THIS ONE . I won Tuesday Stadium with a 17.5 against a pack of 13.5 SC10s. Practice that conservative line. :dude:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Toy cars man...
> Fack of the matter is most people have cars that are fast enough to win or close enough. If you dont think so, let Andy or Dave try your car and watch the times fall. Its not about how fast you are (it helps ) but most of the time most of you would go faster (time wise) if you just slowed down and took the shorter racing line. TRUST ME ON THIS ONE . I won Tuesday Stadium with a 17.5 against a pack of 13.5 SC10s. Practice that conservative line. :dude:


Jack, told me you win because it was no one their.


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Toy cars man...
> Fack of the matter is most people have cars that are fast enough to win or close enough. If you dont think so, let Andy or Dave try your car and watch the times fall. Its not about how fast you are (it helps ) but most of the time most of you would go faster (time wise) if you just slowed down and took the shorter racing line. TRUST ME ON THIS ONE . I won Tuesday Stadium with a 17.5 against a pack of 13.5 SC10s. Practice that conservative line. :dude:


Good advise John, but faster still doesn't stop harrasment on the drivers stand, thats one of the reasons we got out of it years ago, but my son is a little older and more mature now and can handle some abuse from his older competeters. I just get mad when someone is trying to break your car on purpose. 
Hold your guns Kevin your right there with them and that worries them enough to complain. :roll:


----------



## rsil99

Kevin

Wer'e glad to have you in Oval but I also agree with John ( I can't believe I said that). You can't let it get under you skin. These are expensive but they're really just toy cars intented to have fun with. It gets too serious some times.

Bob Silveri


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

hey BIG-K if he has to block you then he is a worthlessssss piece of crap just go to the peel him deal and he will not do it very much longer thats for sure . and dont worrie what everyone else thinks when you peel him they will all ready know why you did it , heck they will be thinking why didnt he do it sooner .


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Kev, my advise would be don't sell your VTA just do oval for awhile just for a change of pace and later come back and do VTA again. Everybody gets mad but now's not the time to make a decision. Another thing ...... I've seen some guys get peeeeeled real bad in oval ....


----------



## Barry Z

Mikey D, you have PM.


----------



## msircracing

*Thank You*

Hey guys,

Thanks for the awesome crowd last night! It was a ton of fun having everybody here. We are going to work on getting some more pit area in the next couple of weeks. As for the VTA issues, that is supposed to be the "fun class". Even though we all just want to have fun, we are racing because we have a competitive side to us. Sometimes tempers do flare (even I have gotten pretty upset and not raced for a few racedays or switched classes). I think communication on the driver's stand helps a lot. Let someone know you are faster and give them a few turns, try and pass clean and if there is contact.....well you know. Anyways, as always it was great to have all of you come out, see you Sunday.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Jack, told me you win because it was no one their.


Tell them to bring it!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Tell them to bring it!


John, you must watch that girls show not to long ago bring it on?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, you must watch that girls show not to long ago bring it on?


OMG! Bring them too. :tongue::freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> OMG! Bring them too. :tongue::freak:


We miss you at the track, John please come back soon. I have room for the Halloween race but you so ugly they won't let you in.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> We miss you at the track, John please come back soon. I have room for the Halloween race but you so ugly they won't let you in.


It's Halloween and I'm ugly they should let me in free. I wouldn't need a costume.:freak:
I'm still wait'n 4 my parts. Guess I getter call Marc.
The furniture delivery truck still hasn't come yet either.


----------



## OvalAlston

Hey marc had a blast yesterday. Oval was great once i got my car running with that new body.


----------



## BIGG-K

Barry Z said:


> Hey Kev, my advise would be don't sell your VTA just do oval for awhile just for a change of pace and later come back and do VTA again. Everybody gets mad but now's not the time to make a decision. Another thing ...... I've seen some guys get peeeeeled real bad in oval ....


I've decided not to sell it just yet, but for the well beng of other people I'll just race oval for a while. Thanks anyway BZ.:thumbsup:


----------



## magna750

Oh where do I start ????? first of all u have to be in back of someone to be blocked and blocking in the mains is fine IF U are NOT in last place or with a slower car. Give me a brake. I seen the whole thing go down. Now how would u like to be blocked by lap traffic every time u come up on them ?? we are grown men with toys that we all spend our money and time on and no one likes to be last but someone has to be. so take your lumps like a man and quit making idol threats about selling your stuff. if u decide to sell your stuff and give up on something u love because of someone else or a single race that shows what kind of competitor u are. so stick to it and stop the bitching.the bottom line is we are racing and shit happens but as long as u are man enough to shake another mans hand it IT SHOULD BE DONE AND NOT DRUG ON like a bunch of school girls. SO pull up your skirts and LETS GO RACING BOYS


KURT CLARK


----------



## Bigz84

*stadium Tuesdays*

Hey John,
I will stick up for you and say yes you put on a show on Tuesday night. You made it a little interesting at the end though....I don't know if your battery was dumping or you just slowed down. 
Anyway, thanks for the help in the pits, and next time bring your own temp gauge
Bigz


----------



## Bigz84




----------



## mrbighead

magna750 said:


> Oh where do I start ????? first of all u have to be in back of someone to be blocked and blocking in the mains is fine IF U are NOT in last place or with a slower car. Give me a brake. I seen the whole thing go down. Now how would u like to be blocked by lap traffic every time u come up on them ?? we are grown men with toys that we all spend our money and time on and no one likes to be last but someone has to be. so take your lumps like a man and quit making idol threats about selling your stuff. if u decide to sell your stuff and give up on something u love because of someone else or a single race that shows what kind of competitor u are. so stick to it and stop the bitching.the bottom line is we are racing and shit happens but as long as u are man enough to shake another mans hand it IT SHOULD BE DONE AND NOT DRUG ON like a bunch of school girls. SO pull up your skirts and LETS GO RACING BOYS
> 
> 
> KURT CLARK


I agree with you post but you need to have some respect for the people you race with. You still have to treat people the way you want to be treated. Who's coming Sunday? 

Thanks
Willie


----------



## C5R-Racing

mrbighead said:


> I agree with you post but you need to have some respect for the people you race with. You still have to treat people the way you want to be treated. Who's coming Sunday?
> 
> Thanks
> Willie


Man, I am glad I am not racing onroad for a while. Keep your head up Kev, F**k EM. You know how to handle it ( toy car, toy track). Willie there is no respect anymore in onroad, Everybody's ego gets in the way and the IFMAR BS. started it. race by your self for 3 rounds and then tell everyone to go on the tone at one. Nobody moves for you on IFMAR starts so why should they move in the mains.
You would thing there was cash involved with some of the people racing on-road nowadays with all the attitude.


----------



## Thirtybird

Ah, vilification... I guess I'll paint the next car black and grow a handlebar mustache - just call me snidley whiplash...


----------



## C5Vette

My GOD MAN!!! This is supposed to be fun..... It is our escape from our "Normal" lives. Let's just go have fun..... I got pillaged twice Wednesday....No death threats issued....That doesn't mean I was happy about it or that I don't even let out a few words about it occasionally when it happens....but when it's over it's over...... 

Back to a new start the very next time at the line!!

Let's not forget why we started this hobby!


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> My GOD MAN!!! This is supposed to be fun..... It is our escape from our "Normal" lives. Let's just go have fun..... I got pillaged twice Wednesday....No death threats issued....That doesn't mean I was happy about it or that I don't even let out a few words about it occasionally when it happens....but when it's over it's over......
> 
> Back to a new start the very next time at the line!!
> 
> Let's not forget why we started this hobby!


Ray, I some times tell people because I race with them that don't make us friends. They think they can talk to you any way they want ,we race some times to get are problems off are mines. Then you got some nut that piss you off by running in to your car. This might cost you some money that you had put up for some thing esle now your piss. I think we need a class in etiquette. I think it's time to move on to some thing else like little Will,John or Willie.

Ray are going to run just 12 scale?


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> I think it's time to move on to some thing else like little Will,John or Willie.
> 
> Ray are going to run just 12 scale?


Ha Ha! I'll run 1/12th and 13.5 rubber!


----------



## f1freak

Bigz84 said:


> Hey John,
> I will stick up for you and say yes you put on a show on Tuesday night. You made it a little interesting at the end though....I don't know if your battery was dumping or you just slowed down.
> Anyway, thanks for the help in the pits, and next time bring your own temp gauge
> Bigz


Yeah , I know... My Losi gauge cant seem to get enough batteries in it. Thanks for the props bro! I over timed the motor and after about 5 mins it tightened up. Got a bit slower and was lucky to finish ahead of Woody. Next Tuesday there will still be a 17.5 in my SC10 and it will be faster, I guarantee it! :freak:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Ray, I some times tell people because I race with them that don't make us friends. They think they can talk to you any way they want ,we race some times to get are problems off are mines. Then you got some nut that piss you off by running in to your car. This might cost you some money that you had put up for some thing esle now your piss. I think we need a class in etiquette. I think it's time to move on to some thing else like little Will,John or Willie.
> 
> Ray are going to run just 12 scale?


I agree totally. Some people have enough cash to fix anything that bends or breaks. Some of us have to wait for parts to arrive when something really gets whacked. I don't come out there to smash my cars or see how fast it can go. I get high on racing with someone, anyone willing to go door to door and try extra hard to NOT COLLIDE. Crashing is not an option! But sometimes a reality. IFMAR starts are the best thing to happen to qualifiers because no one has an advantage on the clock by starting first and the supposed open track (instead of a traffic jam) is VERY nice no matter what anyone thinks.


----------



## BIGG-K

magna750 said:


> Oh where do I start ????? first of all u have to be in back of someone to be blocked and blocking in the mains is fine IF U are NOT in last place or with a slower car. Give me a brake. I seen the whole thing go down. Now how would u like to be blocked by lap traffic every time u come up on them ?? we are grown men with toys that we all spend our money and time on and no one likes to be last but someone has to be. so take your lumps like a man and quit making idol threats about selling your stuff. if u decide to sell your stuff and give up on something u love because of someone else or a single race that shows what kind of competitor u are. so stick to it and stop the bitching.the bottom line is we are racing and shit happens but as long as u are man enough to shake another mans hand it IT SHOULD BE DONE AND NOT DRUG ON like a bunch of school girls. SO pull up your skirts and LETS GO RACING BOYS
> Obviously you did'nt see every thing that happened, and obviously you don't know what I'm going through right now. And I said I was selling my TOURING CAR, not all my shit!! When someone walks up to you aggressively after a race, it kind of makes you think, is it worth all this? Right now I have more fun with Marc, Allen, Greg, Jason, Bob, Bill etc.... in Oval. BOTTUM LINE! And when touring car becomes fun again, I'll gladly buy an XRAY! But for right now , I have enough drama away from MSI, so pardon me if I try to avoid it at MSI. Let's stop beating this horse, he's DEAD!


----------



## BIGG-K

C5R-Racing said:


> Man, I am glad I am not racing onroad for a while. Keep your head up Kev, F**k EM. You know how to handle it ( toy car, toy track). Willie there is no respect anymore in onroad, Everybody's ego gets in the way and the IFMAR BS. started it. race by your self for 3 rounds and then tell everyone to go on the tone at one. Nobody moves for you on IFMAR starts so why should they move in the mains.
> You would thing there was cash involved with some of the people racing on-road nowadays with all the attitude.


 I could'nt have said it better. I can see myself running Oval from now on, because it's fast and fun. Hell even Oval slash looks fun ( when I'm not trying to run Monta's slash with a blown motor ) But I agree with you 100 percent.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

Hey Marc what are the rules for oval truck? Motor, battery, weight etc....


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> I agree with you post but you need to have some respect for the people you race with. You still have to treat people the way you want to be treated. Who's coming Sunday?
> 
> Thanks
> Willie


Willie, you are my hero!!:wave:


----------



## MAV913

Spec Truck
17.5 
1 cell
37oz min weight 

John B


----------



## mrbighead

Sunday doors open 9:00 for racing, at 10:00 John is going to teach a Etiquette class then Barry will tell us the logic behind this.


----------



## rsil99

Man - Wednesday was the first time since we started Vintage that I didn't run and I'm glad I didn't. I probably would have been the one running last in the A-main slowing people down. I have really enjoyed this and am very glad that the track did well this summer. It gives me some hope that it will be around for a while. Nobody needs this kind of tension.

I spoke to **** yesterday - He and DJ, Mike Miller and Tod are all planning on starting racing again soon. They are hoping to run Foam TC. I treid to pursuade then into Vintage - Maybe I shouldn't have. 

Bob S.


----------



## rsil99

Where can I sign up for John's etiquette class. I'm sure my wife would rather me do that than race Sunday.

Bob S.


----------



## mrbighead

rsil99 said:


> Man - Wednesday was the first time since we started Vintage that I didn't run and I'm glad I didn't. I probably would have been the one running last in the A-main slowing people down. I have really enjoyed this and am very glad that the track did well this summer. It gives me some hope that it will be around for a while. Nobody needs this kind of tension.
> 
> I spoke to **** yesterday - He and DJ, Mike Miller and Tod are all planning on starting racing again soon. They are hoping to run Foam TC. I treid to pursuade then into Vintage - Maybe I shouldn't have.
> 
> Bob S.


Bob, MSI there will be always some thing going on good or bad. Don't let that stop any body for coming to MSI .Marc has a black belt in karaoke and Jason has a green belt Little Will have a pink belt let's go out and have fun.


----------



## BIGG-K

MAV913 said:


> Spec Truck
> 17.5
> 1 cell
> 37oz min weight
> 
> John B


Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

LOL if Marc is a Black Belt then he should host the Etiquette Class.
:beatdeadhorse:HIAH!


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> Bob, MSI there will be always some thing going on good or bad. Don't let that stop any body for coming to MSI .Marc has a black belt in karaoke and Jason has a green belt Little Will have a pink belt let's go out and have fun.


Yeah I have to agree, there are enough people here that if things got that stupid we would be able to keep the stupid people from coming back to cause problems, we are here for fun and friends, I love hanging out with the guys because there is a great group gentlemen here and not a lot of thugs. We all keep an eye out for each other because of mutual respect and I think we all know that shit just happens and it's not right to blow it out of proportion.
Yes little will wears a pink belt, and Willie ask him to show you his thong. LOL:drunk:


----------



## msircracing

*.........*

All I have to say is stop :beatdeadhorse: and lets go racing!!!! Maybe we need another driver's appreciation day to calm all of the racers down???? Everybody seems to be in a better mood when they get free racing, free food, and free pop! Possibly soon.........

See ya Sunday!!!


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> All I have to say is stop :beatdeadhorse: and lets go racing!!!! Maybe we need another driver's appreciation day to calm all of the racers down???? Everybody seems to be in a better mood when they get free racing, free food, and free pop! Possibly soon.........
> 
> See ya Sunday!!!


Hell yeah, free is always good.:wave:


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Sunday doors open 9:00 for racing, at 10:00 John is going to teach a Etiquette class then Barry will tell us the logic behind this.


Etiquette, logic and RC car racing. Try and tie those three together ......


----------



## msircracing

*John's Parts*

Look out everybody, I just got word that John's parts will be in Weds......I'm sure he will be racing again soon......Still no Futon though


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Look out everybody, I just got word that John's parts will be in Weds......I'm sure he will be racing again soon......Still no Futon though





Thanks for the warning !!


----------



## msircracing

*...*

Thirtybird you have PM


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Look out everybody, I just got word that John's parts will be in Weds......I'm sure he will be racing again soon......Still no Futon though


Bout time ! :freak: 
Hey Will, it would help me a lot if you bought that buggy off of me . Let me know ah'ite ?! 
You gonna be there Riley ? I got some work for you .:dude:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Bout time ! :freak:
> Hey Will, it would help me a lot if you bought that buggy off of me . Let me know ah'ite ?!
> You gonna be there Riley ? I got some work for you .:dude:


John, is that the buggy you beat him with?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, is that the buggy you beat him with?


No, I have a B4 for him. I need the ca$h. 
The TiE Fighter isn't for sale.


----------



## Bigz84

I have to say that those last comments are the best. I'm not a regular racer, but damn, these are toy cars. 

Bob, yeah the Riders crew are on our way. We WILL NOT be running Vintage. I will try to set up my TC3 for 17.5 rubber or 13.5 rubber, but I'm sure that experiment won't last too long. Maybe if I recruit the knowledge of Reilly, or Barry Z, it could last longer, but I will see. We are content on running Foam for now. Maybe when we show, a few will switch over, or start to join us. With the way DJ keeps running his mouth over at Larry's, it won't be long before they ask him to stop coming, then he will be forced to come over to MSI earlier. 

Marc, I agree with you. Stop the B.S., and lets race. :thumbsup:

John, no problem on the props, just remember, you owe me.... BTW, I will not be taking your class, I'd probably have to drop out if you were teaching


----------



## C5Vette

I bring my foam car every race day....problem is.....I'm the only one!!


----------



## Bigz84

I feel your pain. I planned on coming, but if I knew I was the only one going, and maybe you were coming, that only makes 2. Not enough for a class. Until I practice a little bit more, and get a better tune, then I can try to hang with you a little better. I might be coming up their Saturday night, assuming he will be open until 9pm. Not sure what the family plans are just yet. 

I have a couple ideas/changes to my car I want to try.

Reilly, did you get my message???


----------



## Bigz84

Reilly, never mind.........


----------



## reilly

Hey, I just got home!! 

Bigz you got mail. 

Yes, i'll be there on sunday.


----------



## f1freak

Bigz84 said:


> I have to say that those last comments are the best. I'm not a regular racer, but damn, these are toy cars.
> 
> Bob, yeah the Riders crew are on our way. We WILL NOT be running Vintage. I will try to set up my TC3 for 17.5 rubber or 13.5 rubber, but I'm sure that experiment won't last too long. Maybe if I recruit the knowledge of Reilly, or Barry Z, it could last longer, but I will see. We are content on running Foam for now. Maybe when we show, a few will switch over, or start to join us. With the way DJ keeps running his mouth over at Larry's, it won't be long before they ask him to stop coming, then he will be forced to come over to MSI earlier.
> 
> Marc, I agree with you. Stop the B.S., and lets race. :thumbsup:
> 
> John, no problem on the props, just remember, you owe me.... BTW, I will not be taking your class, I'd probably have to drop out if you were teaching


You are the last guy that needs help on the track for that . You know when to race a guy and when to let them go . I think maybe we got together once or twice on the track but never anything bad . Some guys think you should just pull over and take it but .. only if they are lapping. A race is a race and should be clean ... till the last lap... then it all or nothing. But till then.. Marc is the Black Belt. :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> You are the last guy that needs help on the track for that . You know when to race a guy and when to let them go . I think maybe we got together once or twice on the track but never anything bad . Some guys think you should just pull over and take it but .. only if they are lapping. A race is a race and should be clean ... till the last lap... then it all or nothing. But till then.. Marc is the Black Belt. :freak:


John, go to sleep...:hat:


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> All I have to say is stop :beatdeadhorse: and lets go racing!!!! Maybe we need another driver's appreciation day to calm all of the racers down???? Everybody seems to be in a better mood when they get free racing, free food, and free pop! Possibly soon.........
> 
> See ya Sunday!!!


No worries Marc. We get a driver appreciation day every Wednsday and Sunday, when you open your doors. People sell cars all the time. Why I can't do it is beyond me. Not to mention the fact that I still have 5 other cars. I just want to race Oval for now. So you're right, LETS STOP BEATING THE DAMN DEAD HORSE!! HE'S DEAD! Let's race!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## f1freak

BIGG-K said:


> No worries Marc. We get a driver appreciation day every Wednsday and Sunday, when you open your doors. People sell cars all the time. Why I can't do it is beyond me. Not to mention the fact that I still have 5 other cars. I just want to race Oval for now. So you're right, LETS STOP BEATING THE DAMN DEAD HORSE!! HE'S DEAD! Let's race!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


It looks more like Pac-Man beating an Asses ass to me. LOL


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hey peeps, I am looking for a little help here...

I have a TC5 that i am wanting to race VTA with. I still need to practice not bouncing off the walls and such. BUT, I need to know where to gear the car. I had it set for touring, but thats not for me. 

Here is what I have...
TC5R
2 cell lipo
21.5 Fantom
Losi ESC (this can be changed)

I know that the gearing can change how I have to get use to driving. So any help would be great!

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Barry Z

Hey James, are you running 17.5 rubber tomorrow ?


----------



## f1freak

Apparently I was never here ..


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> Hey peeps, I am looking for a little help here...
> 
> I have a TC5 that i am wanting to race VTA with. I still need to practice not bouncing off the walls and such. BUT, I need to know where to gear the car. I had it set for touring, but thats not for me.
> 
> Here is what I have...
> TC5R
> 2 cell lipo
> 21.5 Fantom
> Losi ESC (this can be changed)
> 
> I know that the gearing can change how I have to get use to driving. So any help would be great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam




Adam come see me next time your at the track, maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## J.O.

Hey guys,

I was reading through the thread recently and all I have to say is WOW! It looks like there is some serious tension going on at the track. It seems as if some of the fun factor is unfortunetly slipping away.

Obviously haven't raced in awhile but I would like to lend my 2 cents on qualifying/mains ect. I have been in the hobby and have been racing on and off since 1987 when I saved my allowance money in a coffee can so I could by my first gold tub RC10, Futaba Magnum junior radio, and Leisure 105 15 minute timer charger with optional disharge switch. That was trick!

I remember going to cleveland in the early 90's when we did not have IFMAR qualifying. It was a mess. Your starting position before every heat had a major impact on how you qualified. There was always a pile up in the first turn. Shortly after Ted Mcarthy and the Rivertown Racers inrtoduced IFMAR qualifying at there prestigious Winter Champs race held in Grand Rapids MI. Soon after many of the major events adopted this format and obviously it is the norm today.
The great thing about IFMAR qulaifying is that each car/driver gets a shot to run on their own clock. Most real car qulaifying allows the driver to qualify their car by itself without any outside influence. Obviosly we cannot do this so this is the closest thing we have. That said if we work togather out on the track each guy can have the best shot on getting there best run. Most of the time depending on where you started on the grid if faster came up on you they have already made the pass on the clock anyway. If you decide to hold them up you are just slowing the both of you. After two or three heats of qulaifying if things are done right you have the fastest cars based on qualifying towards the front.
The main event should be run good clean racing. Each driver makes there own decisions on tactics and things playout. Hopefully a car being lapped has the curtousy of letting a faster car go but if not then that is racing. Personally I let faster cars go in the main. Even on the same lap. If I missed the sttup or if someone is just plain faster then me why should I hold them up. Just something Terry Rott has always told me and it has always stuck in mind.
The last thing I would like to say is this. Anyone one who tells you that they are in complete control of an RC car at all times is either lying to you or lying to themselves. Things happen on the track in both qualifying and in the mains that are not always under your control. It's not intensional just a mistake or a bad way of trying a pass or brain fade or a poor handeling car or whatever. You get the picture.

Lets try and get the fun factor going again at MSI. We are fortunate to have the facility we have. Many states don't even have a carpet track to run on period and we are fortunate to have one of the best.

I miss racing

Jeremy


----------



## motor runnin

Amen to that:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy who?

*Guess who?*

Oh, the heck with all that nice stuff. I hope to be out soon to hack it up with all of you!!! I might need a rear bumper to start off some 13.5 rubber tire but hopefully I can take that off and get a chrome horn on the front after a little practice. 

soooon.....very soon.


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Andy Who you have PM


----------



## reilly

Yes, Barry I am running 17.5 and 13.5 on sunday.


----------



## f1freak

J.O. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was reading through the thread recently and all I have to say is WOW! It looks like there is some serious tension going on at the track. It seems as if some of the fun factor is unfortunetly slipping away.
> 
> Obviously haven't raced in awhile but I would like to lend my 2 cents on qualifying/mains ect. I have been in the hobby and have been racing on and off since 1987 when I saved my allowance money in a coffee can so I could by my first gold tub RC10, Futaba Magnum junior radio, and Leisure 105 15 minute timer charger with optional disharge switch. That was trick!
> 
> I remember going to cleveland in the early 90's when we did not have IFMAR qualifying. It was a mess. Your starting position before every heat had a major impact on how you qualified. There was always a pile up in the first turn. Shortly after Ted Mcarthy and the Rivertown Racers inrtoduced IFMAR qualifying at there prestigious Winter Champs race held in Grand Rapids MI. Soon after many of the major events adopted this format and obviously it is the norm today.
> The great thing about IFMAR qulaifying is that each car/driver gets a shot to run on their own clock. Most real car qulaifying allows the driver to qualify their car by itself without any outside influence. Obviosly we cannot do this so this is the closest thing we have. That said if we work togather out on the track each guy can have the best shot on getting there best run. Most of the time depending on where you started on the grid if faster came up on you they have already made the pass on the clock anyway. If you decide to hold them up you are just slowing the both of you. After two or three heats of qulaifying if things are done right you have the fastest cars based on qualifying towards the front.
> The main event should be run good clean racing. Each driver makes there own decisions on tactics and things playout. Hopefully a car being lapped has the curtousy of letting a faster car go but if not then that is racing. Personally I let faster cars go in the main. Even on the same lap. If I missed the sttup or if someone is just plain faster then me why should I hold them up. Just something Terry Rott has always told me and it has always stuck in mind.
> The last thing I would like to say is this. Anyone one who tells you that they are in complete control of an RC car at all times is either lying to you or lying to themselves. Things happen on the track in both qualifying and in the mains that are not always under your control. It's not intensional just a mistake or a bad way of trying a pass or brain fade or a poor handeling car or whatever. You get the picture.
> 
> Lets try and get the fun factor going again at MSI. We are fortunate to have the facility we have. Many states don't even have a carpet track to run on period and we are fortunate to have one of the best.
> 
> I miss racing
> 
> Jeremy



Terry who? LOL :hat:
I totally agree. Anyone who doesn't like IFMAR hasn't tried to qualify in a heads up format. End of statement. 
P.S. Pac-Man whoopin' on an Asses ass. Or even his junk,,:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Terry who? LOL :hat:
> I totally agree. Anyone who doesn't like IFMAR hasn't tried to qualify in a heads up format. End of statement.
> P.S. Pac-Man whoopin' on an Asses ass. Or even his junk,,:freak:


Hey John, so you should be ready to go next Sunday for races right if the blue parts come in. We miss not having Dennis K around he is the best next to Barry Z.
We will be changing the layout for next week bring in you drawings tomorrow please!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hope everybody has a good race day Sunday, and any drama is left at home. Maybe drama should be handled right away person to person instead of on a message board. Potential customers do read these things, and it could in the long run effect the hobby shop. If people stop coming, then what? 

So people, get your poop in a group and have fun! If I lose my escape from home...last thing your gonna care about is being bumped on a track! LOL

See ya sunday! :thumbsup:

Adam


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Hey John, so you should be ready to go next Sunday for races right if the blue parts come in. We miss not having Dennis K around he is the best next to Barry Z.
> We will be changing the layout for next week bring in you drawings tomorrow please!


Gotta have my pops ! ... I mean parts. :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Hey James, are you running 17.5 rubber tomorrow ?


Barry, when are you going to have your 17.5 rubber car ready? Dont give me that you have to see how many people are going to run it.:freak:


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Barry, when are you going to have your 17.5 rubber car ready? Dont give me that you have to see how many people are going to run it.:freak:


Willie,

Do you ever sleep? LOL!!


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Willie,
> 
> Do you ever sleep? LOL!!


 Sometimes, I have school work to do and look at things I cant if the wife was up.LOL

Are you racing today?


----------



## mrbighead

I think everybody needs to go to sleep doors open at 9:00 AM


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Sometimes, I have school work to do and look at things I cant if the wife was up.LOL
> 
> Are you racing today?


Of course!!! I'll see you there!


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Of course!!! I'll see you there!


17.5 or 13.5 rubber


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> 17.5 or 13.5 rubber


1/12, 13.5 rubber, and foam if I can get anyone to run it with me!!


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> 1/12, 13.5 rubber, and foam if I can get anyone to run it with me!!


I thought about running foam but then James and David have to teach me how to run rubber again at a big race.:dude:


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> I thought about running foam but then James and David have to teach me how to run rubber again at a big race.:dude:


Understood..... they definitely are different drives....


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Understood..... they definitely are different drives....


Ray, guess I have to go to sleep if not wife is going to get me, today will be her first race so I need all the sleep I can get.:wave:


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Ray, guess I have to go to sleep if not wife is going to get me, today will be her first race so I need all the sleep I can get.:wave:


Good Night!


----------



## f1freak

Awe .. isn't that sweet .. Nighty night baby. :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Awe .. isn't that sweet .. Nighty night baby. :freak:


We can not help it if no body like you.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Fun day at the track today people. But I need way more work before I race again. I won't be racing VTA again until the walls are padded probably, LOL. And Marc and Jason need to pull me around on the oval track. See you kids on practice days! 

Adam


----------



## bang22nd

Videos from today, let me know if you like them better from up here or how I had them before. Enjoy


----------



## bang22nd

13.5 a-main


----------



## bang22nd

17.5 rubber a main, enjoy:wave:


----------



## Matt K

i like upstairs more


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> 17.5 rubber a main, enjoy:wave:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWnC2QhSJFk


Barry, with this video everybody can see how fast you are! James 17.5 car was good but John will be back next Sunday. VTA was good, the rookie class with five people running the women holded their own today good job ladies.


----------



## OvalAlston

No footage of oval


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> Terry who? LOL :hat:
> I totally agree. Anyone who doesn't like IFMAR hasn't tried to qualify in a heads up format. End of statement.
> P.S. Pac-Man whoopin' on an Asses ass. Or even his junk,,:freak:


:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## C5R-Racing

BIGG-K said:


> :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:




Yes Kevin it is!


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, with this video everybody can see how fast you are! James 17.5 car was good but John will be back next Sunday. VTA was good, the rookie class with five people running the women holded their own today good job ladies.


You did good also ! 
James and I have always run close (when I can get my car to work) like we did today. All I want is to be in the mix.

I like the video from above. Maybe you could stand above Marc's work room so you could be closer to the track although you may have to pan the camera to catch it all. What ever you choose, it's great that you take the time to do it !!
Thanks.

John who ?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Willie, your right, the girls in the rookie VTA rocked. Hopefully we can get better as a group. I know we gave it our all, and didn't hold back.


----------



## OvalAlston

You guys should have another vintage driver wensday I think my car will be ready by then.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> No footage of oval


We dont run Oval its to hard....:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> You did good also !
> James and I have always run close (when I can get my car to work) like we did today. All I want is to be in the mix.
> 
> I like the video from above. Maybe you could stand above Marc's work room so you could be closer to the track although you may have to pan the camera to catch it all. What ever you choose, it's great that you take the time to do it !!
> Thanks.
> 
> John who ?


John who that guy who drives a blue car. So Marc and Little Will said you guys had 55 people on Wednesday. I wish I could of made it out on Wednesday but Sunday is the only day I can race.. The New Layout will be up around 12:30 and pics about 2:00 0r 3:00 .if I have your e-mail I will send it to you before or just come up a put some rubber down. Little Will.....:wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

Any of u guys have any servos ur trying to get rid of preferably .11 or faster and 75+oz. model and price please. Thanks guys


----------



## OvalAlston

mrbighead said:


> We dont run Oval its to hard....:thumbsup:


Lol!!!!


----------



## f1freak

BIGG-K said:


> :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


Look! Its a Pac-Man dead donkey gang bang! 
I had no idea he was into necrophiliac bestiality.
Little yellow bastard.:freak:

Very funny Barry.... 
I guess I was trying to state that Terry has only been there like , twice. 
Does in the mix mean you want a Cuisinart for Christmas ? :hat:
money is super tight this month so... not sure when I can get my parts. I just gave J.R. most of my fun $ to color up some lids. I might not have the coin to get the parts I ordered. And no Futon yet either... (lame)


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Any of u guys have any servos ur trying to get rid of preferably .11 or faster and 75+oz. model and price please. Thanks guys


Futaba S9550 Low Profile .11 @ 6v 83in/oz 
$40


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> Does in the mix mean you want a Cuisinart for Christmas ? :hat:


...only if has four wheels, a brushless motor and a lipo ... ;-)


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> ...only if has four wheels, a brushless motor and a lipo ... ;-)


:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

f1freak said:


> Futaba S9550 Low Profile .11 @ 6v 83in/oz
> $40


I'll take it you have pm


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> ...only if has four wheels, a brushless motor and a lipo ... ;-)


Barry, John say the first thing that comes to his mine he should think before he do any thing I forgot no brains.:wave:


----------



## msircracing

*Xray T3-2010*

Hey guys, 

I spoke to my distributor today. I will be taking preorders on the new Xray. The Price will be $479.99. Anybody that preorders will receive 50% off of a body to go with their new car. The cars will be shipping the first week of November.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Barry, John say the first thing that comes to his mine he should think before he do any thing I forgot no brains.:wave:


Hey man! Those food processors have a half horsepower motor in them. But they are phase 3 brushed. Sorry.:tongue:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I spoke to my distributor today. I will be taking preorders on the new Xray. The Price will be $479.99. Anybody that preorders will receive 50% off of a body to go with their new car. The cars will be shipping the first week of November.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


And yet no Futon. Bastards!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> And yet no Futon. Bastards!


John, just buy the orange car if you don't like it someone will be glad to buy it from you. The new layout is fast Mike S was doing low 10's. Little Will was doing 11.1 with 17.5 rubber tires.


----------



## f1freak

Hahahahhaa! RC Tech banned me till Sept 28 2011. :freak::dude:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Is the new track close to the Cleveland layout? It looks real fast!


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> John, just buy the orange car if you don't like it someone will be glad to buy it from you. The new layout is fast Mike S was doing low 10's. Little Will was doing 11.1 with 17.5 rubber tires.



That looks like Mike S. in one of the pictures ..... he's not wasting any time !


That's the most 'oval friendly' layout we've had yet. I guess Marc and Jason need a little rest. Looks good.


----------



## msircracing

*Layout*

Yes we needed a little break from switching the crazy layouts. It's still a fun layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

I would love to have an X-Ray T3 but only if it comes with aluminum hard anodized threaded shock bodies, 1.9:1 internal gear ratio, 2.25mm chassis, 
and at least 2 sway bars. The Tamiya needs to have better out drive on the Diffs and Spools. The aluminum diffs cant take it at all in a 13.5 and the plastic is only going to take a couple accidents before they come apart. The T3 has all the basic changes that Tamiya made to the new x car but Tamiya shocks rule.


----------



## C5Vette

So where are all the 1/12 scales? I can't believe the class couldn't even run this Sunday! C'mon guys bring em out!!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> So where are all the 1/12 scales? I can't believe the class couldn't even run this Sunday! C'mon guys bring em out!!


Not all of us can afford to put skins on the elfth cars. let alone the damaged goods.


----------



## ALeeBuck

How many people actually have a 12th scale? Besides you Ray...


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> How many people actually have a 12th scale? Besides you Ray...


There are three more in my arsenal.....available at reasonable prices!!!


----------



## Thirtybird

mrbighead said:


> Barry, John say the first thing that comes to his mine he should think before he do any thing I forgot no brains.:wave:


Looks good Willie - all I gotta say is gear up


----------



## Matt K

my best time with VTA was 11.4


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> There are three more in my arsenal.....available at reasonable prices!!!


What brand/model and what $$$? PM or whatever


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> What brand/model and what $$$? PM or whatever


Associated 12L3 $60

Associated 12L4 $125

CRC Carpet Knife 3.2 "Bloody Knife" $175 with TONS of spare parts...... (Including TWO spare chassis plates and TWO rear pod plates amongst the parts)

These are all rollers.....but if you wanted to start brushed.....well something could be worked out.....


----------



## MAV913

I'm trying to do the 12th on Wednesday nights and the oval on Sundays I just got caught at a bad time with the Kiddies in the new schools and having to do the Parent / Teacher thing this week. I am going to try and make it there this Wed. John B


----------



## C5Vette

MAV913 said:


> I'm trying to do the 12th on Wednesday nights and the oval on Sundays I just got caught at a bad time with the Kiddies in the new schools and having to do the Parent / Teacher thing this week. I am going to try and make it there this Wed. John B


Ha! Figures! I have to travel this week so I won't be there Wed......I'll definitely be there on Sun though!


----------



## C5R-Racing

Kevin, Check your PM.

Call me tomorrow.


----------



## mrbighead

Thirtybird said:


> Looks good Willie - all I gotta say is gear up


Mike S, didn't change his gear yet but man was his car fast.


----------



## C5Vette

MAV913 said:


> I'm trying to do the 12th on Wednesday nights and the oval on Sundays I just got caught at a bad time with the Kiddies in the new schools and having to do the Parent / Teacher thing this week. I am going to try and make it there this Wed. John B


My trip just got cancelled.....Bring your 1/12 scales boys!!!


----------



## BIGG-K

Ray and Joe, you both have PM's

Kevin


----------



## C5Vette

MAV913 you have a PM


----------



## Thirtybird

C5Vette said:


> My trip just got cancelled.....Bring your 1/12 scales boys!!!


I don't suppose you have a rear axle assembly from a 12L3 that you are willing to part with that I could use to update what I think is a 12LC to use modern day rims and tires do you?


----------



## C5Vette

Thirtybird said:


> I don't suppose you have a rear axle assembly from a 12L3 that you are willing to part with that I could use to update what I think is a 12LC to use modern day rims and tires do you?


I have an older IRS axle. The clamping hub isn't perfect so I will include this brand new Trinity Switchblade clamping hub as well......$25


----------



## andyv

This is the track at Action Hobbies 66X33.5. What do you think?


----------



## msircracing

*Layout*

I think it's good but people would say it is waaaaaaaaay too tight. People are complaining about 6 foot lanes.....those don't even look like 4 in some spots......


----------



## andyv

andyv said:


> This is the track at Action Hobbies 66X33.5. What do you think?


That's why I say that 17.5 is fast here! But believe me it does have a good flow to it and LOTS of bit.


----------



## Barry Z

andyv said:


> That's why I say that 17.5 is fast here! But believe me it does have a good flow to it and LOTS of bit.


Now I see why your so fast ! Driving on our track I'm surprised you don't fall asleep between the corners.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

andyv said:


> This is the track at Action Hobbies 66X33.5. What do you think?


i think it would be a great layout just strech out the layout to marcs size.


----------



## C5Vette

Gt35rgsx said:


> i think it would be a great layout just strech out the layout to marcs size.


They run the track backwards there too......Oval style!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> I think it's good but people would say it is waaaaaaaaay too tight. People are complaining about 6 foot lanes.....those don't even look like 4 in some spots......


I think the track have came along way take a look.Yes Little Will hair is still the same.LOL


----------



## mrbighead

mrbighead said:


> I think the track have came along way take a look.Yes Little Will hair is still the same.LOL


Forgot about this one.


----------



## OvalAlston

Any of you guys know some one selling a ft tc4.


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> Any of you guys know some one selling a ft tc4.


hmmmm....what do you need?


----------



## f1freak

andyv said:


> This is the track at Action Hobbies 66X33.5. What do you think?


Thats beautiful! I love the weighted boards , the smooth radai , and the lane widths. We used to run Modified TC on 5 or 6 foot lanes and it was awesome.
The supper freeways we have been running on (especially the straight and the sweepers. (Orville) are kind of a waste of carpet. We should be able to make a 13 to 15 second a lap layout. But the Reddenbacker's gotta have 14 foot lanes. Prima-Donna's ...:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*Oval Lanes*

The oval lanes are just over 9 feet down the straight and 12 in the corners....not 14'. :wave:


----------



## andyv

msircracing said:


> The oval lanes are just over 9 feet down the straight and 12 in the corners....not 14'. :wave:


Wow, sensitive!!! LOL!!!


----------



## andyv

Anyone running 1/12 scale tonight?


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> The oval lanes are just over 9 feet down the straight and 12 in the corners....not 14'. :wave:


The Oval guys always have the same layout we only change Oval line once. The new layout is for beginners to give them a break.Do I like it not really but I will drive on it. This not to dicuss to start something.

Thanks,
Willie


----------



## f1freak

I want to let everyone know that another one of our RC people has passed away . Due to government cutbacks and changing Medicaid benefits some medications were not available to a friend of mine that was Bi-Polar. Without his meds he became manic depressive and took his own life last Sunday. I know not very many people cared too much for his more than colorful expressions and most of us found it hard to believe that someone could have a bigger mouth than me but , my friend Joseph Prevost will be missed. 
Service will be Saturday Oct.17 on 9 mile and Telegraph. There will be a nice dinner after the service for all who attend. At this time that is all the information I have. Thank you for your time..
Sincerely John St. Amant


----------



## OvalAlston

Very sorry to hear that. My prayers go out to his family


----------



## DUBS

Joe will be missed. Our prayers go out to the family.


----------



## MAV913

Sorry to hear that John. My families prayers go out to his.


----------



## bang22nd

To start with tonight's coverage is the slash 1st qualifier.


----------



## BIGG-K

Big Joe was a gentle giant, who always came in with a joke or a smile. Yes he was loud , but that was his nature. I'll never forget how he always wanted to pick my big ass up all the time. My prayers go out to his family. I'll miss the big fellow. Pour a little out for a fallen hommie!


----------



## bang22nd

Next we have the 17.5 a-main, I have changed back to the announcers table because people seem to like to hear the lap times and announcer. I wish I had a way to get a wider viewing angle but it is what it is. Thanks for watching.


----------



## bang22nd

2nd Slash qualifier


----------



## C5Vette

bang22nd said:


> Next we have the 17.5 a-main, I have changed back to the announcers table because people seem to like to hear the lap times and announcer. I wish I had a way to get a wider viewing angle but it is what it is. Thanks for watching.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SA3XDvCV7s


Dude, It's really cool that you continue to do this!!

We appreciate it!!!


----------



## bang22nd

C5Vette said:


> Dude, It's really cool that you continue to do this!!
> 
> We appreciate it!!!


No problem, it doesn't cost anything but time. This is the first time I have recorded all the races and it was a little too much so if any one wants to run the camera just let me know.


----------



## bang22nd

Vintage A-main


----------



## bang22nd

I think I named this right, if not let me know I'm not an oval guy.


----------



## bang22nd

As always for the entertainment factor the slash main


----------



## bang22nd

4cell mod oval b-main


----------



## bang22nd

13.5 rubber a-main, Dave, your my hero!!!:wave:
The Rc car national champion. lol


----------



## bang22nd

My apologies, the batteries died in the middle of the 12th scale race and I don't have any video editing software so its in two parts.


----------



## bang22nd

stock oval


----------



## bang22nd

vintage b-main


----------



## rsil99

Cool Video - Some of you may have noticed I have been struggling get the Stock Truck up to speed. I was more than 1/2 second off the pace and the it felt like I was dragging an anchor. After a new motor and hours of screwing with timing and gearing Greg sugested maybe it's the battery. I switched to a spare I had and the car came to life. After I undid the damage I had done with timing in the motor and the speedo it was pretty good. It's the first time I've even heard of a Lipo being bad. It charged good and had good capacity with no indication of a problem. It was an one of the original SMC 1 cells about a year old. It brings up the question - How do you test a Lipo? 

Bob S.


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> I think I named this right, if not let me know I'm not an oval guy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50tbMQ8byq8


It's called the Orville Reddenbacker's Dash for Smash at WFO!:freak:


----------



## Thirtybird

bang22nd said:


> vintage b-main
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=062TeWZMGq0


Jeff, mad props for being the videographer - it's very much appreciated! If you need a break, I can do a couple


----------



## andyv

If anyone is interested in the updated 200 for the Tekin, P.M me your e-mail address. It changes the delay from .5 to.2.


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> If anyone is interested in the updated 200 for the Tekin, P.M me your e-mail address. It changes the delay from .5 to.2.


Andy, just make sure Ray has it for he can hook a brother up.LOL


----------



## andyv

He was the First one!


----------



## Matt K

who's racing sunday?


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> who's racing sunday?


Matt, the question is what are they racing.


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Matt, the question is what are they racing.


lol true.... whos running VTA sunday?


----------



## f1freak

andyv said:


> He was the First one!


Everybody else is sloppy seconds...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Everybody else is sloppy seconds...


 only you are John sloppy.:freak:


----------



## Tim Stamper

mrbighead said:


> Andy, just make sure Ray has it for he can hook a brother up.LOL


 
I have it also Willie, just let me know and i can get it to ya if you don't see those guys.

Tim


----------



## DUBS

Keep the video's going. I enjoyed watching all the action at MSI!
Ray you are just getting to fast in 1/12 scale.....Keep it up!
I hope to be back by Nov.


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> I have it also Willie, just let me know and i can get it to ya if you don't see those guys.
> 
> Tim


Tim, when are you coming back to the best place to race in MI, that will be MSI?


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> Keep the video's going. I enjoyed watching all the action at MSI!
> Ray you are just getting to fast in 1/12 scale.....Keep it up!
> I hope to be back by Nov.


C'mon....you can sneak away on Sunday! The more the merrier!!


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> C'mon....you can sneak away on Sunday! The more the merrier!!


I am working on somthing right now that will involve BIG K.
BIG K, you know what to do....:thumbsup:


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> I am working on somthing right now that will involve BIG K.
> BIG K, you know what to do....:thumbsup:


What's that? You going to have him kidnap you and leave a ransom note for your wife? (Let him race or he won't change another diaper!!!!)


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> What's that? You going to have him kidnap you and leave a ransom note for your wife? (Let him race or he won't change another diaper!!!!)


Pretty much hit the nail on the head with that one!!!!!LOL.:wave:


----------



## f1freak

Tim Stamper said:


> I have it also Willie, just let me know and i can get it to ya if you don't see those guys.
> 
> Tim


I need it for that speedo not in a car yet. (Futon)
And also need someone to set the RX8 in my SC8.
Are you going to be there Sunday Tim?


----------



## OvalAlston

A Willie u said get the xray t2 007 us edition for vta right.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> A Willie u said get the xray t2 007 us edition for vta right.


Yes, or Ray 008 the 007 is good but, I think you would like the 008 better. You can update the 008 to a 009. when i switch for the 007 foam car to the 009 its night and day. Yes we know one is for foam and one is for Rubber John.LOL Tim is switching his foam 008 to rubber so its up to you and how much money you want to spend.


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks man money is definetly a huge factor in this. I'm thinking I probably would be ok with the 007 its only vta I think its overkill to use a 009 for vta. I'm waying alot of options between the 007 the 008, or just sticking with the team factory tc4. Im not to pressed about spending lots of money on vta.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston,

Kevin has a TC5 already set up for VTA with spare bodies and parts for $200.


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> Alston,
> 
> Kevin has a TC5 already set up for VTA with spare bodies and parts for $200.


Or he could get an Xray 008 for just a few dollars more.....


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Thanks man money is definetly a huge factor in this. I'm thinking I probably would be ok with the 007 its only vta I think its overkill to use a 009 for vta. I'm waying alot of options between the 007 the 008, or just sticking with the team factory tc4. Im not to pressed about spending lots of money on vta.


hey Alston! you still want that servo? lemme know ah'ite.


----------



## msircracing

*Kevin's Car*

Alston,

I don't think Kevin is selling his VTA car... He is just taking a break for a little while.

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Or he could get an Xray 008 for just a few dollars more.....


Ray, I just got a text about a hour ago, someone ask if there will be some guys to run 12 scale tommorrow.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Ray, I just got a text about a hour ago, someone ask if there will be some guys to run 12 scale tommorrow.


I will be there!


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> I will be there!


I will be glad to see fast D.King come back.


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Jeff Hawkins you have PM!!!!


----------



## JcHawkins

msircracing said:


> Jeff Hawkins you have PM!!!!


I had a friend of the family pass away last week and the viewing was Wednesday so I missed out on racing. And today well last night was rough and so am I. No worrys though I'll be there this wednesday and maybe marc I'll include you in my Jimmy johns order


----------



## mrbighead

JcHawkins said:


> I had a friend of the family pass away last week and the viewing was Wednesday so I missed out on racing. And today well last night was rough and so am I. No worrys though I'll be there this wednesday and maybe marc I'll include you in my Jimmy johns order


PIZZA NO PORK....:wave:


----------



## f1freak

JcHawkins said:


> I had a friend of the family pass away last week and the viewing was Wednesday so I missed out on racing. And today well last night was rough and so am I. No worrys though I'll be there this wednesday and maybe marc I'll include you in my Jimmy johns order


Sorry about your loss my friend. Funerals are never easy. My condolences for all. Things that have to happen suck , like taxes and Will crashing into you. :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Hey John, let's go racing.


----------



## ewippler

*Wanted : slightly use RTR Slash*

Does anyone have a slightly used RTR Slash they would want to part with. Looking for a Christmas present for my daughters. I need the radio and eletronics, but battery and charger are not needed. 

Email ([email protected]) with details.


----------



## JcHawkins

f1freak said:


> Sorry about your loss my friend. Funerals are never easy. My condolences for all. Things that have to happen suck , like taxes and Will crashing into you. :freak:


Thanks John


----------



## Tim Stamper

Just wanted to let the masses know that I might not be able to get up there for a week or two to race. The Jeep is pissing me off and I have a major electrical issue.

I'll still try to make it up there later this week to pick up my order though.

Tim


----------



## f1freak

Tim Stamper said:


> Just wanted to let the masses know that I might not be able to get up there for a week or two to race. The Jeep is pissing me off and I have a major electrical issue.
> 
> I'll still try to make it up there later this week to pick up my order though.
> 
> Tim


Look at the fire wall where the wire harness goes through it and check the grommet. Sometimes the grommet gets misaligned and the wired get chafed. 
Also look at the harness that runs in the trough next to the seat , sometimes water gets in there and .... well we all know what watter does to electricity, or visa-versa. also a good start is check the ground strap at the engine block and the lead from the positive terminal on the battery to the alternator. Good luck Jim... this message will self destruct in 5 seconds. 5, 4, 3, 2, .....:wave:


----------



## ALeeBuck

What is the problem with the jeep Tim? Also, what year is it, engine type, so on so forth.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, we took a vote we will be glueing your tires to the table and James too that should slow you guys down in 17.5 rubber.


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Barry, we took a vote we will be glueing your tires to the table and James too that should slow you guys down in 17.5 rubber.


Now that right there is funny! I don't care who you are..LMAO


----------



## Tim Stamper

Bad ignition coils. Thanks for the help though guys. I knew what it was but need to wait till I get paid to fix it. 

It's a 2003 wrangler rubicon. 4.0 straight 6. 

I'll have it fixed soon, just need the parts. 

Tim


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Barry, we took a vote we will be glueing your tires to the table and James too that should slow you guys down in 17.5 rubber.


:hat::hat::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, we took a vote we will be glueing your tires to the table and James too that should slow you guys down in 17.5 rubber.


James first !!!


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> James first !!!


I think the older guy go first then James can I get some of that speed please.LOL


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

DUBS you have PM!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Anybody have Gabe number or email adress some way for me to get in touch with him.


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> Anybody have Gabe number or email adress some way for me to get in touch with him.


I'll text him for you and have him go to this site.....


----------



## C5Vette

He said he'll see you tomorrow.......


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> DUBS you have PM!!


Thank you!


----------



## reilly

I guess I could put a 17.5 in but geeeez don't ya think the 21.5 is fast enough:jest:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

what classes are you guys running for oval now? "thanks" :thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*Oval Classes*

13.5 Single Cell Car (4.7 to 5.0 lap times).........and 17.5 Single Cell Truck (5.2-5.6 lap times) Bodies, we just started the trucks a couple weeks ago.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Cool! those are great club race classes!! I'll swing by this weekend. gonna try have a car ready to run. If not by the weekend i'll have something together to get some practice laps in next week!


----------



## Barry Z

How long do you think Frank would last in the Slash class ?? LOL !!


----------



## msircracing

*.....*

I think that would be our best chance of beating him......he will probably still put 2 laps on us!!! Awesome racing last night guys.....best crowd yet!!!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> How long do you think Frank would last in the Slash class ?? LOL !!


What the Truck!? LOL.:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> What the Truck!? LOL.:freak:


John, I'm back working so no Wedensday so you have to hit someone else.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*SOREX 28's*

Those that are wanting Sorex 28's for the Halloween race.....they are here, I have some for Reilly, Johnson, Little Will and Gabe.... Anybody else need some?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I'm back working so no Wedensday so you have to hit someone else.:thumbsup:


I may have waked something but I'm sure it was mine....:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I may have waked something but I'm sure it was mine....:freak:


John, have ever heard of the Engish Dictionary if so use it please.LOL!!!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Those that are wanting Sorex 28's for the Halloween race.....they are here, I have some for Reilly, Johnson, Little Will and Gabe.... Anybody else need some?


What Kind of turn out did you have yesterday?


----------



## msircracing

*Last Night's Turnout*

We had 62 Entries last night!!!


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> John, have ever heard of the Engish Dictionary if so use it please.LOL!!!



... priceless ..... lol


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> We had 62 Entries last night!!!


That's good to hear ever week more people show up ,I wish we could get that turn out on Sunday.


----------



## DUBS

Barry Z said:


> ... priceless ..... lol


PRICELESS +1 :woohoo:


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> We had 62 Entries last night!!!


How many oval?
How many 1/12 scale?


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> How many oval?
> How many 1/12 scale?


LOTS!

1/12 ran 4 or 5 1/12's plus 2 world GT cars in the same heat.....


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> LOTS!
> 
> 1/12 ran 4 or 5 1/12's plus 2 world GT cars in the same heat.....


That is great news!
I will be back out on Sunday November 1st now that things in my schedule are to the point that I can get back to the business of racing.


----------



## DUBS

Any video of the wed. races?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, have ever heard of the Engish Dictionary if so use it please.LOL!!!


I had spelled it "wacked" but the Google thingie suggested otherwise.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

lol, the way i drove that 1/12th scale last year it looked like it shud have been running with the slash trucks! Once i get all my oval stuff together i'll start mess'n with the 1/12th shortly after. I need lotsa practice turn'n right! lol....... See ya guys soon!


----------



## Matt K

DUBS said:


> Any video of the wed. races?


they should be up sometime soon....


----------



## DUBS

Matt K said:


> they should be up sometime soon....


Great!


----------



## bang22nd

Sorry it took so long but I am working some long hours and that is also why I couldn't stay to film all of the mains. Up loading now.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I had spelled it "wacked" but the Google thingie suggested otherwise.


John, I love you man, are you racing Sunday put one of them cars together man.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I love you man, are you racing Sunday put one of them cars together man.


Waiting for my ship to come in....


----------



## bang22nd

The 13.5 rubber mods.


----------



## bang22nd

The 17.5 rubber a-main, This video is not intended to accuse or excuse anyone for bad driving, enjoy.


----------



## bang22nd

Vta a-main


----------



## bang22nd

vta b-main


----------



## bang22nd

slash qualifiers 








again sorry no oval or slash mains due to me having to get up at 3am, enjoy.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

bang22nd said:


> vta b-main
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc45eK5nJRU


Watch out for the pink and baby blue vette. first week with the car! first race EVER. great job shelby


----------



## polarismudder85

Gt35rgsx said:


> Watch out for the pink and baby blue vette. first week with the car! first race EVER. great job shelby


That was pretty good !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> The 17.5 rubber a-main, This video is not intended to accuse or excuse anyone for bad driving, enjoy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TOjyHajGFE


Key word.... "Intended". LOL


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> slash qualifiers
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D_A3TjjAO0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTvHpfCF7FQ
> again sorry no oval or slash mains due to me having to get up at 3am, enjoy.


John, you should ask your son if he would let you use his slash, I think you could win and they like hitting each other. Just tell Nick to give you the keys to the slash.:wave:


----------



## DUBS

Video's are great! Keep them coming.


----------



## motor runnin

The paint job on that vette is fantastic. Great job.


----------



## motor runnin

PS, i`m the new guy with the red white blue truck,,,,, I`m havin a blast with you guys. Thanks to Marc for offering up a great place to have fun. Mitch.


----------



## msircracing

*..*

Mitch, no problem. Glad to have everyone here. You have definitely shown huge improvement with the truck the last couple of weeks. Keep it up!!! See ya soon.

We are in the process of putting a TV in the building right now so you guys can have football or racing or whatever on racedays.

I would also like to know if starting at noon on Sundays would be better for the majority of the racers.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, you should ask your son if he would let you use his slash, I think you could win and they like hitting each other. Just tell Nick to give you the keys to the slash.:wave:


Laugh it up fuzz ball. I loathe crashing....


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Mitch, no problem. Glad to have everyone here. You have definitely shown huge improvement with the truck the last couple of weeks. Keep it up!!! See ya soon.
> 
> We are in the process of putting a TV in the building right now so you guys can have football or racing or whatever on racedays.
> 
> I would also like to know if starting at noon on Sundays would be better for the majority of the racers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc



...52" HD plazma, way cool !! Make sure you mount it high enough so a slash doesn't take it out !

I like a noon start time. More time to practice !


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> Mitch, no problem. Glad to have everyone here. You have definitely shown huge improvement with the truck the last couple of weeks. Keep it up!!! See ya soon.
> 
> We are in the process of putting a TV in the building right now so you guys can have football or racing or whatever on racedays.
> 
> I would also like to know if starting at noon on Sundays would be better for the majority of the racers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


yea noons better


----------



## JcHawkins

msircracing said:


> Mitch, no problem. Glad to have everyone here. You have definitely shown huge improvement with the truck the last couple of weeks. Keep it up!!! See ya soon.
> 
> We are in the process of putting a TV in the building right now so you guys can have football or racing or whatever on racedays.
> 
> I would also like to know if starting at noon on Sundays would be better for the majority of the racers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


I vote noon


----------



## msircracing

*Sunday Start time*

This week we will still shoot for 11 and I will ask everyone on raceday, next week will probably be noon


----------



## DUBS

What time are you guy's finished with the racing on Sundays?


----------



## msircracing

*Race time*

should be done by 3:30 or 4....depends on the crowd


----------



## little will

i think we should start at 6am, but noons good


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> i think we should start at 6am, but noons good


you can wait outside at 6 if u want....


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> i think we should start at 6am, but noons good


Will what are you running Sunday?


----------



## little will

mrbighead said:


> Will what are you running Sunday?


17.5 and 13.5 see u sunday:wave:


----------



## f1freak

TV! Sweet... U got cable ? :freak:


----------



## DUBS

little will said:


> 17.5 and 13.5 see u sunday:wave:


What about 12 scale? Can you bring that back so we can see how fast you are?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> TV! Sweet... U got cable ? :freak:


At you house!!


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> What about 12 scale? Can you bring that back so we can see how fast you are?


Will, is always fast just can not finish like me some times. John I forgot the r in your.


----------



## little will

DUBS said:


> What about 12 scale? Can you bring that back so we can see how fast you are?


Wenn u zurückkommt, werde ich 12 maßstabgetreu wieder rennen. if u know what that means i will race 12 scale again:wave:


----------



## C5Vette

little will said:


> Wenn u zurückkommt, werde ich 12 maßstabgetreu wieder rennen. if u know what that means i will race 12 scale again:wave:


"If u come back, I will run again 12 scale"

Now drag your but back there--(but NO corner diving!!)


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> "If u come back, I will run again 12 scale"
> 
> Now drag your but back there--(but NO corner diving!!)


or ass ramming ...:freak:


----------



## harmocy

f1freak said:


> or ass ramming ...:freak:


Yeah we will just leave that upto you John!!!
:wave:


----------



## f1freak

Right...


----------



## D.King

Im in for 1/12th tomorrow.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Im in for 1/12th tomorrow.


Did you get that 12 scale faster after I left? if so Ray you should have fun tomorrow.


----------



## msircracing

*Tv*

Yes we have cable and we are watching Sportscenter right now!!!!


----------



## Bigz84

Hey Marc,
Has your crew from last season, besides Ray, started to show up for some foam touring racing. I think I'm going to do 1 more week of electric truck over at larry's and start coming to your store for touring.

Ray, can you muster up a couple more people for foam touring for Wednesdays?
The guys I raced with at Riders probably won't start showing up until probably December.

Bob S, so you have Mike Miller's number to call to see if he wants to come over at start touring earlier?

I'll start showing up next week, not this week, regardless. I need some speed and Electric truck is not cutting it.

Let me know.


----------



## motor runnin

Glad to hear you got the tv going. Probably draw in some more business on Sunday.


----------



## C5Vette

Bigz84 said:


> Hey Marc,
> Has your crew from last season, besides Ray, started to show up for some foam touring racing. I think I'm going to do 1 more week of electric truck over at larry's and start coming to your store for touring.
> 
> Ray, can you muster up a couple more people for foam touring for Wednesdays?
> The guys I raced with at Riders probably won't start showing up until probably December.
> 
> Bob S, so you have Mike Miller's number to call to see if he wants to come over at start touring earlier?
> 
> I'll start showing up next week, not this week, regardless. I need some speed and Electric truck is not cutting it.
> 
> Let me know.


I've been trying to bring back a bit of foam racing......I know one or two guys that I might be able to twist their arms into foam.....However;

I'm ready to throw in the towel if it doesn't happen soon....I made the decision to buy a purpose built rubber car (I've been running an Xray '007 Foam car in rubber)....I'm just waiting for it to show up now!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Thanks for a fun day Marc. The sunday crowd is getting bigger every week. Just need more sunday oval racers. 

Do any of you people have an interest in the world gt class for sunday racing?


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> Thanks for a fun day Marc. The sunday crowd is getting bigger every week. Just need more sunday oval racers.
> 
> Do any of you people have an interest in the world gt class for sunday racing?


I would buy another World GT car if the class comes back.....I don't want to buy one if its just a once in a while thing though.....Also, we have to decide how its going to be powered.....

My vote is 10.5 Single Cell.....


----------



## Matt K

did you guys end up running f1?


----------



## C5Vette

Matt K said:


> did you guys end up running f1?


Yes, there were three cars I think......


----------



## ALeeBuck

I think there was more like 5 F1 cars. 

Ray, I think they are running 13.5 in the GT cars that people have now, but not to sure.


----------



## Bigz84

Ray,
I will be making phone calls during this week. 

Don't give up yet!!!

I will be there next week and hopefully I can drag a couple people with me, also I might have a couple people that are running over a Larry's that I can convince them to buy a touring and get into this type of racing.

Do you have a touring car you want to part with? If so, how much? These guys are looking for deals to get into these cars.

Let me know.


----------



## C5Vette

Bigz84 said:


> Ray,
> I will be making phone calls during this week.
> 
> Don't give up yet!!!
> 
> I will be there next week and hopefully I can drag a couple people with me, also I might have a couple people that are running over a Larry's that I can convince them to buy a touring and get into this type of racing.
> 
> Do you have a touring car you want to part with? If so, how much? These guys are looking for deals to get into these cars.
> 
> Let me know.


I've got a very fresh Foam (US Spec) Xray T2 '008 that I'm looking for $250. I paid a whopping $480 for it.....It comes as a roller with Xray certificate of Authenticity, original kit box and instructions.....


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> I think there was more like 5 F1 cars.
> 
> Ray, I think they are running 13.5 in the GT cars that people have now, but not to sure.


I know that is one option, but if that is the case, I'd just assume stick with 1/12 scale. Those cars handle like slot cars and they're heavier than a 1/12 scale, which equals SLOWER with the same power plant. In the past, they ran 4 cell 13.5 which would be an approximation to 10.5 single cell. (Much the same as 4 cell 17.5 is close to 1 cell 13.5 in 1/12 scale)

(As for F-103 I saw Rodney, Disher, and Hawkins.......I guess there could have been more but not in the heat I watched)


----------



## ALeeBuck

I really don't care what motor we use for GT. Just got to get everybody and Marc to agree to it. I don't want to buy or build a new car for no reason. So you need to build Team Ray bigger and get more people looking into this GT class.


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> I really don't care what motor we use for GT. Just got to get everybody and Marc to agree to it. I don't want to buy or build a new car for no reason. So you need to build Team Ray bigger and get more people looking into this GT class.


Ha Ha! I already had one of those! I only got rid of it because no one was running it. At least I know it would still run at MSI! It went to Little Will and now to Gabe! I really liked that class.....I ran it at MSI with 1/12 scales last year when the old carpet was down....


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Won't be able to make it Sunday. But did work out to get Wednesday off of work. Be there for some vta fun. Can't defend my 3rd place spot in 12th scale. Maybe lil Will might have a chance at it.
> 
> Tim


 The new Layout should be done by 1:30 . I will post pics and email pics to my friends thats not many.LOL :wave:


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> The new Layout should be done by 1:30 . I will post pics and email pics to my friends thats not many.LOL :wave:


How do you change the layout of an oval? Oh I know how, make the lanes wider and remove all that left/right stuff in the middle. I mean really, what else matters? LOL Willie, you know you want to race oval next.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> I would buy another World GT car if the class comes back.....I don't want to buy one if its just a once in a while thing though.....Also, we have to decide how its going to be powered.....
> 
> My vote is 10.5 Single Cell.....


I have been slowly but surely , putting my WGT car back together as well.. 
I would want it to be 10.5 single cell... cause thats whats in it now. Same gear as before. Thats just about the only FOAM class I will run. Maybe 12th again someday.:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> How do you change the layout of an oval? Oh I know how, make the lanes wider and remove all that left/right stuff in the middle. I mean really, what else matters? LOL Willie, you know you want to race oval next.


Yes, I have to agree with you when I drove Bill's Oval truck it's was not bad. I see alot of people try to drive two different classes and have hard time. I can only drive one class and that will my sedan for life.


----------



## msircracing

*Rotor*

Reilly,

No luck on the Fantom rotor. I ordered an LRP just in case. If you don't want it no big deal.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> You what ?!:drunk:
> Futon?


 Barry, came up with Layout Little Will went 10.9, with 17.5 rubber tires on this layout so far. Yes he is home from school to day sick for not finished a qualifier yesterday or the main. Hope you feel better LOL.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Barry, came up with Layout Little Will went 10.9, with 17.5 rubber tires on this layout so far. Yes he is home from school to day sick for not finished a qualifier yesterday or the main. Hope you feel better LOL.


I would totally love a layout with 8ft. lanes. Better yet, 6.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, came up with Layout Little Will went 10.9, with 17.5 rubber tires on this layout so far. Yes he is home from school to day sick for not finished a qualifier yesterday or the main. Hope you feel better LOL.



Hey Marc, layout looks good. Just wondering if you should replace those triangle pieces with straight pieces and make them go deeper in. It'll slow the lap times and make it more technical. It'll also make it easier to convert to oval. If anything make the one in front of the drivers stand go deeper in and you can play with the one on the (short) back straight.
This might be one of the toughest ones we had in while.


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> Hey Marc, layout looks good. Just wondering if you should replace those triangle pieces with straight pieces and make them go deeper in. It'll slow the lap times and make it more technical. It'll also make it easier to convert to oval. If anything make the one in front of the drivers stand go deeper in and you can play with the one on the (short) back straight.
> This might be one of the toughest ones we had in while.


Yup! Especially the one in front of the drivers stand. :freak:


----------



## Bigz84

Hey Ray,
I just made a phone call about your 08 Xray. I should be hearing back shortly. I'll let you know.


----------



## C5Vette

Bigz84 said:


> Hey Ray,
> I just made a phone call about your 08 Xray. I should be hearing back shortly. I'll let you know.


Cool.....Thanks!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I would totally love a layout with 8ft. lanes. Better yet, 6.


Go in your front yard then.


----------



## msircracing

*Layout*

If we make the triangles just straight pieces they will get hit(Will), and move. I can send people further into the middle.....I will probably do that before we open tomorrow.

Thanks, Marc


----------



## D.King

Odd request........can we run it counter clockwise ? 

DK


----------



## harmocy

D.King said:


> Odd request........can we run it counter clockwise ?
> 
> DK


That is how they do the "BIRDS"


----------



## f1freak

harmocy said:


> That is how they do the "BIRDS"


No one ever said the cars MUST travel clockwise....


----------



## f1freak

harmocy said:


> That is how they do the "BIRDS"


LOL Gay Lord...
Who picks these names anyways ?


----------



## msircracing

*Clockwise*

Not such an odd request.....I will ask around the pits and get a feel from everybody....I don't want to do it in the middle of the points series though....


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Not such an odd request.....I will ask around the pits and get a feel from everybody....I don't want to do it in the middle of the points series though....


Why not ? 
Its the same for everyone ...:freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Why not ?
> Its the same for everyone ...:freak:


Because you throw a curve ball at the beginners....(the racers you want to nurture!)


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Because you throw a curve ball at the beginners....(the racers you want to nurture!)


I agree Ray 100%.


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Because you throw a curve ball at the beginners....(the racers you want to nurture!)


I agree Ray 100%.


----------



## ALeeBuck

How much of a curve ball is it really? The cars are designed to turn left and right. It's not like your trying to run cars made for oval on a right turn track. If anything it will make a new racer better. Also cause a new racer isn't set in his/her ways yet, that shouldn't hurt them. I don't see why the point series would matter either. It could make for some fun racing. In Nascar, Indy, and F-1 they don't race on the same kind of track all the time. I think the biggest concern should be if it would cause any long term damage to the carpet with every heat going the same way.


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> How much of a curve ball is it really? The cars are designed to turn left and right. It's not like your trying to run cars made for oval on a right turn track. If anything it will make a new racer better. Also cause a new racer isn't set in his/her ways yet, that shouldn't hurt them. I don't see why the point series would matter either. It could make for some fun racing. In Nascar, Indy, and F-1 they don't race on the same kind of track all the time. I think the biggest concern should be if it would cause any long term damage to the carpet with every heat going the same way.


It's exactly that, a curveball......it's still being thrown by the plate, but it's harder to hit......Just like when people are used to the flow going right and you change it to the left. 

They don't race on the same types of tracks, but even in NASCAR, all roadcourses go to the right and all ovals go to the left....... Next, we'll be adding jumps and saying....."Well, its the same for everyone......"

Heck, I don't care, I just raced on a counter rotating track this past Friday, but if you want to see guys that hit every turn getting around the track, try it.......


----------



## ALeeBuck

Oh Ray you silly goose, take it easy killer. It could be fun for a change. I think jumps might be extreme, but what about pot holes, or fake deer running out in front of you? LOL

I really don't care cause I don't normally race on the road course. But I also know that I don't think I would be bothered by such a change because I am new and will hit the walls on what ever the layout or direction is.

As far as guys/gals hitting every turn, I really hope the "good" guys/gals wouldn't be effected that much by such a change. But at the same time, if it did wouldn't it make the point series more exciting? Not saying I want to see people's cars bouncing off walls. What if, for example, the people that normally dominate the races do have issues. And, again for example, little Will finishes a race...Ok bad example, but you get my point. (j/k Will).

Maybe I am trying to simplify things. Instead of going right to left infront of the stand you go left to right. I would think that most people can train his/her head to look opposite from the norm. 

BUT, if everybody going the same way would be rough on the carpet then the whole idea is just silly message board banter.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Because you throw a curve ball at the beginners....(the racers you want to nurture!)


Curve ball? Please.... Doesn't the catcher have to throw the ball back?
God forbid someone would have to turn their head the other way first. I bet it took a few years to get the hang of Orville huh Ray?:freak: :tongue:


----------



## andyv

That new layout is WAY to tight to race rc cars on!!! Just kidding, all I need is to race in the other direction and I would be right at Home!!


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Curve ball? Please.... Doesn't the catcher have to throw the ball back?
> God forbid someone would have to turn their head the other way first. I bet it took a few years to get the hang of Orville huh Ray?:freak: :tongue:


Dude! It doesn't matter to me...I ran at Andy's track Friday where that is the only way they run....I'm thinking of guys that are just getting the hang of it.....They will have a tendency to hit more boards and it will also take out traffic......


----------



## ALeeBuck

PHEW! I didn't want to be the only one picking on the Rick Hendrick of R/C Racing. LOL


----------



## f1freak

andyv said:


> That new layout is WAY to tight to race rc cars on!!! Just kidding, all I need is to race in the other direction and I would be right at Home!!


:freak:


----------



## Barry Z

imo, now would be the only time (with a new layout) to try running in the other direction. If you were to switch next week it would be tough on everyone especially on the new drivers.


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> How much of a curve ball is it really? The cars are designed to turn left and right. It's not like your trying to run cars made for oval on a right turn track. If anything it will make a new racer better. Also cause a new racer isn't set in his/her ways yet, that shouldn't hurt them. I don't see why the point series would matter either. It could make for some fun racing. In Nascar, Indy, and F-1 they don't race on the same kind of track all the time. I think the biggest concern should be if it would cause any long term damage to the carpet with every heat going the same way.


Adam,

On different layouts a new person might have a hard time when we change the layout you have to make changes to the car. Not everybody does not know what to do. That's why Andy, Barry and Wille help new people out.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OH MAN, now the Richard Petty of R/C is backing Ray, LOL. But he does make a great point. People have practiced on this setup already. They would have to ask all the left/right turning racers to see what they think about the idea. Even if it's not this layout, just to know for future tracks.


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> OH MAN, now the Richard Petty of R/C is backing Ray, LOL. But he does make a great point. People have practiced on this setup already. They would have to ask all the left/right turning racers to see what they think about the idea. Even if it's not this layout, just to know for future tracks.


Ha Ha! Could you imagine if Watkins Glen or Sear Pointe announced they were going to run the track the opposite direction for NASCAR? 

I would love to see the banter!!


----------



## C5Vette

Hey, I'm just looking out for the novice guys....If no one cares...run it the opposite direction...It will eventually make everyone better talent wise.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OK, I hope this is my last post about this wrong way talk...

Willie, I am very new, and I don't know the touring car/vta set ups, you know this. So I love that the people at MSI are willing to help out each other, that is what makes it such a great place to hang out.

I understand that a new layout will require a new set up, gearing, esc, suspension so on so forth. BUT, maybe I am way off here, but wouldn't the set up be the same if you went the other way on the track? Basically if you set the car up to run it the way it is and practice for 2 days. Then you turn your car around and go the other way for 2 days, don't you think your times would be the same? Or is kinda like a mental thing knowing your going the "wrong" way.

But thats where Barry's point comes into play. The track has been set up already, and people have practiced on it. So to do anything now would be wrong. 

Your one of the good ones Willie, do me a favor and turn your car around and run the track a couple times to make a point. Like I said many posts ago, I stink on ice when it comes to the road course, so I know I wouldn't tell if it was changed. When I was asking a week or 2 ago why road course goes clockwise, i was told one of 2 things 1) I dunno, and 2) that's the way it is. Obviously it can go either way (no jokes plz) since Ray ran a track friday that went the other way.

2 last things then I need to drive...1) How much set up changing does Andy have to do to race at MSI, or did Ray have to do inorder to go the other way. Speed changes don't matter, I am talking about suspension, and steering. 2) This stupid topic is keeping the forum on the main page, NICE! Hope ya'll have a good day, see you tomorrow.


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> OK, I hope this is my last post about this wrong way talk...
> 
> Willie, I am very new, and I don't know the touring car/vta set ups, you know this. So I love that the people at MSI are willing to help out each other, that is what makes it such a great place to hang out.
> 
> I understand that a new layout will require a new set up, gearing, esc, suspension so on so forth. BUT, maybe I am way off here, but wouldn't the set up be the same if you went the other way on the track? Basically if you set the car up to run it the way it is and practice for 2 days. Then you turn your car around and go the other way for 2 days, don't you think your times would be the same? Or is kinda like a mental thing knowing your going the "wrong" way.
> 
> But thats where Barry's point comes into play. The track has been set up already, and people have practiced on it. So to do anything now would be wrong.
> 
> 
> Your one of the good ones Willie, do me a favor and turn your car around and run the track a couple times to make a point. Like I said many posts ago, I stink on ice when it comes to the road course, so I know I wouldn't tell if it was changed. When I was asking a week or 2 ago why road course goes clockwise, i was told one of 2 things 1) I dunno, and 2) that's the way it is. Obviously it can go either way (no jokes plz) since Ray ran a track friday that went the other way.
> 
> 2 last things then I need to drive...1) How much set up changing does Andy have to do to race at MSI, or did Ray have to do inorder to go the other way. Speed changes don't matter, I am talking about suspension, and steering. 2) This stupid topic is keeping the forum on the main page, NICE! Hope ya'll have a good day, see you tomorrow.


Adam,

Set up changes can be minimal, but since the track is run opposite, some of the corners will carry more speed in one direction than the other. For this reason the car may require some gearing changes or handling changes depending on the severity of the differences. Overall, it is MOSTLY a mental thing, but it can cause pile-ups for those not used to it. 

That is why I want to be cautions about making the change. Overall, I like change!!


----------



## C5Vette

C5Vette said:


> Adam,
> 
> Set up changes can be minimal, but since the track is run opposite, some of the corners will carry more speed in one direction than the other. For this reason the car may require some gearing changes or handling changes depending on the severity of the differences. Overall, it is MOSTLY a mental thing, but it can cause pile-ups for those not used to it.
> 
> That is why I want to be cautions about making the change. Overall, I like change!!


Ha Ha....I'm thinking Dennis is sitting back in his chair reading this and rolling on the floor laughing!!


----------



## reilly

Really are you guys serious, learning a layout is learning a layout. It's all about timing, not left to right or right to left. Snowbirds is run left to right and many other tracks in the country or out are as well. The real issue is the life of the carpet and how loose the track is for either party following each other. I'm fine either way on the next layout run other way. Beside my wife says she would know the difference she just drives which ever way she's pointed, LOL. 

That's my 2 cents. lighten up guys it's a message board not an arguing board.


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Adam,
> 
> Set up changes can be minimal, but since the track is run opposite, some of the corners will carry more speed in one direction than the other. For this reason the car may require some gearing changes or handling changes depending on the severity of the differences. Overall, it is MOSTLY a mental thing, but it can cause pile-ups for those not used to it.
> 
> That is why I want to be cautions about making the change. Overall, I like change!!


This will be my last post about and topic that has to do with MSI stop crying and run your cars.


----------



## C5Vette

reilly said:


> Really are you guys serious, learning a layout is learning a layout. It's all about timing, not left to right or right to left. Snowbirds is run left to right and many other tracks in the country or out are as well. The real issue is the life of the carpet and how loose the track is for either party following each other. I'm fine either way on the next layout run other way. Beside my wife says she would know the difference she just drives which ever way she's pointed, LOL.
> 
> That's my 2 cents. lighten up guys it's a message board not an arguing board.


It's been fun....there has been no arguing......


----------



## andyv

I embrace this idea of going in the other direction, this could be an advantage to ME and a better chance of ME winning an "A" main. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## ALeeBuck

oh wait... :thumbsup: cause willie said so.


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> Ha Ha....I'm thinking Dennis is sitting back in his chair reading this and rolling on the floor laughing!!


NO BUT DUBIA IS.....LMAO.....:woohoo::woohoo::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## DUBS

Wait a minute......still laughing,,,,hahahaha,,can't catch my breath


----------



## ALeeBuck

DUBS said:


> Wait a minute......still laughing,,,,hahahaha,,can't catch my breath


ha ha


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> Wait a minute......still laughing,,,,hahahaha,,can't catch my breath


Quit your laughing and drag your a** to the track!!! (When we're racing that is!!)


----------



## ALeeBuck

what he said ^^^^^


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> But thats where Barry's point comes into play. The track has been set up already, and people have practiced on it. So to do anything now would be wrong.
> 
> .


actually, I forgot that some people may have already practiced on the new layout. That would be tough to ask them to switch directions now but it could still be done. That's where the track owner steps in and earns the 'BIG' bucks that he's been making in the last year or so ....... right Marc ????? (jk !)

interesting discussion !


----------



## msircracing

*Direction*

All I have to say is when we first opened we ran the track the other direction and everyone complained about it so we switched it, now it seems like some guys want to go back.......I'm confused!!! See if everyone ranoval this discussion wouldn't happen ......for now we are leaving the direction as is. I'm not saying that is set in stone permanently!!! oh yeah, we have Tekin RS's in stock for those that have been patiently waiting!

Barry,

All the money??? I wish....unfortunately I have the same RC habit as the rest of you so my extra $$$$ goes to that!!!

See you guys soon!


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> Quit your laughing and drag your a** to the track!!! (When we're racing that is!!)


Since Big K has fallen short of the kidknaping thing and randsome notes, I will need new takers.....you up for it sir?


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> Since Big K has fallen short of the kidknaping thing and randsome notes, I will need new takers.....you up for it sir?


Yup.....I'm gonna get you before work is over on Wed.......Ransom note written.....


----------



## Gt35rgsx

the lay out is kick a$$!!! the tightest section is 7 1/2ft. its very fast but sucks because theres no traction.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Bummer, Marc finally spoke up and killed the conversation. Cause I was thinking we should run oval cars on the road course, and road cars on the oval. HA...oh yeah, the wrong way of course. Now that would be a change, LOL. See all you nutty people tomorrow or sunday. 

PS. Remember sunday racing starts at noon now incase you missed it. So Dubs, be sure to get your curfew extended.


----------



## D.King

C5Vette said:


> Ha Ha....I'm thinking Dennis is sitting back in his chair reading this and rolling on the floor laughing!!


LOL. Ya, its cracking me up.

I race a few diffrent places and im always going diffrent directions. I saw the new layout and thought it looked better counter clockwise. No big.

And as far as switching directions after youve been on a lay out......Ive run on a lay out one week and then rev rotation the next week. As long as you dont have somthing like 3weeks on a layout it doesnt seem to bother anybody. Plus it helps with having 3 lefts and no rights in the parts box.

DK


----------



## f1freak

One ply , two ply , we don't care. 
Real tracks won't run opposite (Sonoma and the Glen) because the safety to the drivers. Barriers are not plotted correctly to accommodate survivable ,,,,,:freak:
Look, Toy track... Velcro and vacuum cleaner tubes.. Figure it out. sheesh.
As for the lap time forwards opposed to backwards.
If there is a hairpin turn at the beginning of straight forwards and a sweeper off, most assuredly the lap times would be faster than reverse. But it could go either way. The point is moot. It's the same for everyone either way. :dude:


----------



## Matt K

are we running f1 tonight or just on sundays?


----------



## f1freak

You don't want to sell me death sticks.
You need to go home and rethink your life.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> You don't want to sell me death sticks.
> You need to go home and rethink your life.


Whoa! John, are you off your medication? Do you need help? Just let us know.....We'll try to keep rubber on the walls soft for you!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Whoa! John, are you off your medication? Do you need help? Just let us know.....We'll try to keep rubber on the walls soft for you!


Just an old Jedi mind trick...:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Ray u have pm


----------



## D.King

f1freak said:


> You don't want to sell me death sticks.
> You need to go home and rethink your life.


Like father, like son?

dk


----------



## f1freak

I hear the TOP FURNITURE Truck is comming to town....:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*...*

Awesome turnout again last night guys (63)!!! Sorry things took so long...We will have things move a lot smoother next Weds. We did have a first last night....Duffner tried to use Barry's car as a skateboard in the main....I hear it was caught on tape..... Good luck to those of you going to Cleveland this weekend!! For the rest, I will see you Sunday!! :wave:


----------



## BIGG-K

Hey guys, remember me? Man they got me worklng like a Hebrew slave!! It's all good though. I'll be back hopefully before Christmas. They got us on 6 days 11 hours untill January. Marc just think of all the money I'll have to spend when I come back. Oval guys, watch out! I see John is still the same. Lol! Well I better go check to see if my loads ready. Shut up John! I'll see you all soon. Have fun.

Kevin

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse: Sorry, I could'nt resist!


----------



## bang22nd

Uploading the vids from last night to YouTube right now, will be posted in a bit.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

VTA A




 
13.5 A





 
17.5 A


----------



## DUBS

Thank you Tim for the video's.


----------



## msircracing

*Thoughts this might bring some laughs...*

And maybe some tears.....(sorry Barry had to post it)....see you guys Sunday!


----------



## Barry Z

damn.... that hurts more every time I watch it !!! 
I know Frank felt bad but there was no damage to the chassis, just a hole in the body from the shock tower so it's all good. I needed a new body anyway. I'm glad Larry wasn't marshalling that corner ............ (jk Larry !)


----------



## DUBS

That looks like some fancy foot work there.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Just wanted to drop a line to all you guys heading to Ohio for the race. Good luck, and I hope you represent our hang out well!


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Just wanted to drop a line to all you guys heading to Ohio for the race. Good luck, and I hope you represent our hang out well!


YEAH~!


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Just wanted to drop a line to all you guys heading to Ohio for the race. Good luck, and I hope you represent our hang out well!


I will give updates on Saturday and Sunday
Hanulec will be filming the racing you will have to get a membership to:

www.XXXHobit.com

Thanks, again Dan and Family for painting my body,This is better than a all white body I was going to do!!!!!


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I will give updates on Saturday and Sunday
> Hanulec will be filming the racing you will have to get a membership to:
> 
> www.XXXHobit.com
> 
> Thanks, again Dan and Family for painting my body,This is better than a all white body I was going to do!!!!!


Sorry, we can't find "www.xxxhobit.com". We suggest that you check the spelling of the web address or search above.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Sorry, we can't find "www.xxxhobit.com". We suggest that you check the spelling of the web address or search above.


This what I copy from a different website John you just stay at home and play with your new car.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> This what I copy from a different website John you just stay at home and play with your new car.


Sure but I cant watch you bastards on that link.. 

BTW .. THE NEW PHONE BOOKS ARE HERE !

FUTON lol


----------



## Thirtybird

f1freak said:


> Sure but I cant watch you bastards on that link..
> 
> BTW .. THE NEW PHONE BOOKS ARE HERE !
> 
> FUTON lol


Took you long enough - I'm already moving on to the T3! :wave:

J/K.... when's the official debut?


----------



## msircracing

*Tekin's*

Only one Tekin left if anyone still needs one.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## motor runnin

No thanks, just keep a good supply of truck bodies lolololol. Mitch.


----------



## msircracing

*Truck Bodies*

I don't know Mitch your getting better every week, your bodies will last longer and longer before you know it!!! I will keep them stocked up for you though!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## motor runnin

Thanks. I got to learn to stay relaxed and drive my line. It will come to me sooner or later. :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

Thirtybird said:


> Took you long enough - I'm already moving on to the T3! :wave:
> 
> J/K.... when's the official debut?


I got the diff and the spool ready....lol
Ran the SC10 Friday and it's DIALED !


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hey peeps, I am looking for some decent used stuff. I have an old TC3...guess I didn't need to type "old" huh? Anyhow, I am looking to turn it into a VTA car for my cousin who is wanting to get into the hobby. I am most likely never going to be paid back for this, so be kind on prices please, maybe look at it as charity, LOL. I am in need of the following:

17.5 brushless motor
VTA tires/rims
2 cell lipo
Body (if not totally trashed)

Thanks,
Adam

PM me or see ya sunday.


----------



## OvalAlston

ALeeBuck you have pm


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Hey peeps, I am looking for some decent used stuff. I have an old TC3...guess I didn't need to type "old" huh? Anyhow, I am looking to turn it into a VTA car for my cousin who is wanting to get into the hobby. I am most likely never going to be paid back for this, so be kind on prices please, maybe look at it as charity, LOL. I am in need of the following:
> 
> 17.5 brushless motor
> VTA tires/rims
> 2 cell lipo
> Body (if not totally trashed)
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam
> 
> PM me or see ya sunday.


Befor you get stuck with something you don't need, VTA's run 21.5's not 17.5's unless that is for something else, just making sure you knew that.


----------



## f1freak

So far.... 6am


----------



## C5Vette

Now I know what to get John for Christmas......A new camera......

Car looks good through blurry eyes!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> Befor you get stuck with something you don't need, VTA's run 21.5's not 17.5's unless that is for something else, just making sure you knew that.


DAMNIT! You right. I tried to buy a 21.5 for my oval truck yesterday and Marc looked at me like I was crazy. I am all messed up.

UPDATE! I need a 21.5 Motor


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> So far.... 6am


Here's the pics of my new Xray T3........


















OH Wait! Something's missing......


----------



## ALeeBuck

HA HA RAY! You made a funny! LOL


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hey Team Ray, you see the list above of stuff I am looking for? I am sure you got something laying around in Ray's Hobby Emporium & Basement. Also you have a PM big boy.

Looking for 21.5 Brushless Motor
VTA Rims/Tires
VTA Body (not totally trashed)
2 cell Lipo


----------



## C5Vette

Adam,

You have a PM.....

If it comes down to it, I have a brand new unopened Tekin 21.5 for $55, and a very good slightly used 2 cell Orion 3600 lipo for $40, but you may be interested in Kevin's total package...and if you buy any of the above I will throw in a decent used Camaro VTA body painted with the best color scheme on earth! LOL


----------



## C5Vette

Adam....

Can you re-send that ring tone? I updated my BlackBerry software and that went "Poof"!

Thanks!


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> Adam....
> 
> Can you re-send that ring tone? I updated my BlackBerry software and that went "Poof"!
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah no prob! If kevin don't have a battery I will get yours tomorrow. Maybe the motor also.


----------



## C5Vette

Cool! Thanks....I'll make sure I bring them then!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Now I know what to get John for Christmas......A new camera......
> 
> Car looks good through blurry eyes!!


Not bad for a cell phone eh !?


----------



## ALeeBuck

So how is our peeps in Ohio doing?


----------



## ALeeBuck

ALeeBuck said:


> So how is our peeps in Ohio doing?


I found a thread in RCTECH that said James R won round 1 of 17.5 rubber. 

Also, kevin you have PM.


----------



## Bigz84

Hey Ray,
Do you still planning on being there on Wednesday?

I couldn't get the fella to bite on your car. I think he has his mind made up on one of Dave Johnson's old Xrays that have bounced from hand to hand. I think it is the 06 model. I couldn't convince him to go with something a little newer. He is also looking at a Assc TC5.

Anyway, I plan on being there running TC foam, and 12th scale. I'll bring my TC TC3 rubber car, but I think I will try to work the kinks out of it before I try to race it......


----------



## C5Vette

Bigz84 said:


> Hey Ray,
> Do you still planning on being there on Wednesday?
> 
> I couldn't get the fella to bite on your car. I think he has his mind made up on one of Dave Johnson's old Xrays that have bounced from hand to hand. I think it is the 06 model. I couldn't convince him to go with something a little newer. He is also looking at a Assc TC5.
> 
> Anyway, I plan on being there running TC foam, and 12th scale. I'll bring my TC TC3 rubber car, but I think I will try to work the kinks out of it before I try to race it......


I'll be there. I think I've got the car sold. I don't understand the old Dave Johnson car! Dave is actually running Andy's old '008 Xray now! Funny.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> So how is our peeps in Ohio doing?


We were supposed to get an update sometime tonight but Willy must be busy.


----------



## Bigz84

*message*

Hey Marc,
You got mail


----------



## Mike_D

Sup guys


----------



## Mike_D

They played the video of Duffman surfing barry z 's car on a huge screen at the race in front of every one at the race during a drivers meeting.


----------



## mrbighead

James is Tq in 17.5 Mike D is in the A and Gabe. Will is in the b with me Dave is in the A for 13.5. We have one more chance to make it to the A if we stop hitting evert thing. I had radio problems I was on a 30 laps pace that would have put me up there.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> James is Tq in 17.5 Mike D is in the A and Gabe. Will is in the b with me Dave is in the A for 13.5. We have one more chance to make it to the A if we stop hitting evert thing. I had radio problems I was on a 30 laps pace that would have put me up there.


Righteous! Maybe I will have to drop the 17.5 in the couch and run that for a while....


----------



## Mike_D

You finnaly got you're foton grats!!! ( you ganna sleep with her now that she's back from china? )


----------



## Mike_D

I missed my third qualifier in 17.5 DHOoo!


----------



## f1freak

Mike_D said:


> You finnaly got you're foton grats!!! ( you ganna sleep with her now that she's back from china? )


I'm still waiting for the SARS test to come back from the lab.
I gotta tell you guys, That car went together very nicely.
Besides the drive rings being conical the only other thing is some hardware for the lower suspension mounts were far too short. This thing is beautiful! Might be a while to get it on the track. I dropped the big wad getting all the accessories for it like the low friction belts and ceramic bearings. 
Shocks and especially the pistons in them are absolutely fantastic. Most of all and my favorite , The sway bars and their links..... VERY BOMBASTIC! Lets see if I can get it hooked up and competitive soon. I miss the 35mph straights.


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> I missed my third qualifier in 17.5 DHOoo!


Why Mike over there getting tip how to go from Joe. His 12 scale is fast like all was.LoL 

All the guys from other parts of MI are doing good in 12 scale, the real fast cars Ray are the 10.5 pro class.


----------



## rraden

What kind of turnout is showing up for Sunday racing and what classes?


----------



## ALeeBuck

I am not sure of all the heats on Sunday's. But the sunday turnout is getting bigger every week! I race oval so I don't pay attention to much else. In a bit the shop owner will answer your question. But if you have a car/truck, head out, racing starts at noon, doors open at 9, I am sure you will be racing somewhere.


----------



## Barry Z

rraden said:


> What kind of turnout is showing up for Sunday racing and what classes?


Hey Russ, like AleeBuck said the turn out has been getting better every week. Wednesdays are still the biggest (over 60 last Wed. I think). 13.5 rubber, 17.5 rubber, 13.5 single cell, VTA, and the assorted oval classes (same on Wed.). Might be a little less today because some guys are at the Holloween race.
I started out this morning and noticed that my engine warning light was on so I turned around and came home. Hope it's just a bad sensor ....


----------



## rraden

Barry Z said:


> Hey Russ, like AleeBuck said the turn out has been getting better every week. Wednesdays are still the biggest (over 60 last Wed. I think). 13.5 rubber, 17.5 rubber, 13.5 single cell, VTA, and the assorted oval classes (same on Wed.). Might be a little less today because some guys are at the Holloween race.
> I started out this morning and noticed that my engine warning light was on so I turned around and came home. Hope it's just a bad sensor ....


Thanks Barry, I'm having R/C racing withdrawals since the outdoor off-road season ended. Not sure I want to do the Washtenaw all day event. Maybe I'll throw some rubber tires on my 008 and see what happens.


----------



## mrbighead

Yes, James win 17.5 rubber Mike D finish in the A main was on a good run until some one hit him and he broke. I finish 5th in the b main with Little Will and Gabe I think everybody from MSI did a good job.


----------



## msircracing

*Congrats*

Congrats to James and all who attended the Halloween race......See you all on Weds.!!!


----------



## C5Vette

So what is with the goofy looking F1 cars this year? They look like they have a Cessna attached to the back of them!


----------



## Bigz84

Nice Job Reilly:thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry Z said:


> Hey Russ, like AleeBuck said the turn out has been getting better every week. Wednesdays are still the biggest (over 60 last Wed. I think). 13.5 rubber, 17.5 rubber, 13.5 single cell, VTA, and the assorted oval classes (same on Wed.). Might be a little less today because some guys are at the Holloween race.
> I started out this morning and noticed that my engine warning light was on so I turned around and came home. Hope it's just a bad sensor ....


Barry,

What year is your car? I do have scan tools to check out codes.


----------



## Bigz84

Hey Ray and Marc,
Call and tell anyone who is interested. I think we have a couple people coming to run TC foam this Wednesday. We need to make this class bigger. So far it would be Ray, DJ, and myself. I heard Dennis K might come over too this week. So that would make 4. I'm placing phone calls as I type to try to make it up to 5 or 6 people. I'm also trying to convert a couple people to TC. 

Spread the word.....

TC Foam is on the comeback :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

rraden said:


> Thanks Barry, I'm having R/C racing withdrawals since the outdoor off-road season ended. Not sure I want to do the Washtenaw all day event. Maybe I'll throw some rubber tires on my 008 and see what happens.





Barry Z said:


> Hey Russ, like AleeBuck said the turn out has been getting better every week. Wednesdays are still the biggest (over 60 last Wed. I think). 13.5 rubber, 17.5 rubber, 13.5 single cell, VTA, and the assorted oval classes (same on Wed.). Might be a little less today because some guys are at the Holloween race.
> I started out this morning and noticed that my engine warning light was on so I turned around and came home. Hope it's just a bad sensor ....


Hey Russ! lets just say there competition in just about anything you want to run there. MSI is the snizz, high drivers stand and no poles in the track. I need to get my ride back out there too and make it 64 or so on Wednesday.:freak:

Barry, that light is for women to ignore but the problem is obvious. Open the hood and yes the engine is still there.. The problem is written right on the top. Its an acronym that means "Flocked Over Rebuilt Dodge." :tongue: 


I love Glenda Lee! :woohoo::roll:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Hey Russ! lets just say there competition in just about anything you want to run there. MSI is the snizz, high drivers stand and no poles in the track. I need to get my ride back out there too and make it 64 or so on Wednesday.:freak:
> 
> Barry, that light is for women to ignore but the problem is obvious. Open the hood and yes the engine is still there.. The problem is written right on the top. Its an acronym that means "Flocked Over Rebuilt Dodge." :tongue:
> 
> 
> I love Glenda Lee! :woohoo::roll:


John, did you run that new car yet.


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> Hey Ray and Marc,
> Call and tell anyone who is interested. I think we have a couple people coming to run TC foam this Wednesday. We need to make this class bigger. So far it would be Ray, DJ, and myself. I heard Dennis K might come over too this week. So that would make 4. I'm placing phone calls as I type to try to make it up to 5 or 6 people. I'm also trying to convert a couple people to TC.
> 
> Spread the word.....
> 
> TC Foam is on the comeback :thumbsup:


If you guys make on Sunday then I will race foam.


----------



## Desrosiers

I just found out MSI track existed. I've been out of RC for nearly 3 years and just got back into it.

Can someone post Wednesday race schedule details (when racing starts & classes).

I'm running VTA and 1/12th 13.5 1S. Let me know if these are classes MSI runs on Wednesday and what is the turnout for these two classes?

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## C5Vette

Desrosiers said:


> I just found out MSI track existed. I've been out of RC for nearly 3 years and just got back into it.
> 
> Can someone post Wednesday race schedule details (when racing starts & classes).
> 
> I'm running VTA and 1/12th 13.5 1S. Let me know if these are classes MSI runs on Wednesday and what is the turnout for these two classes?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Dan


Those classes exist and are fairly well attended....Come on out!!! Racing starts at 7 pm


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, did you run that new car yet.


Nope, took 5 months to get and some time to set. It will be right before flight.
I still need a few things like a reciever and a body. besides being broke now... well some of us know what thats all about. Soon enough I hope.:thumbsup::freak:


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> Barry,
> 
> What year is your car? I do have scan tools to check out codes.



Just got back from the dealer, he said a inline fuel pressure sensor was bad but that it wouldn't effect the operation of the car. Of course they didn't have the part .....

Thanks for the offer !


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Nope, took 5 months to get and some time to set. It will be right before flight.
> I still need a few things like a reciever and a body. besides being broke now... well some of us know what thats all about. Soon enough I hope.:thumbsup::freak:


John, I did get to see the new T3 I think for now I will stay with my 009. I like Mike's new car, they only had one guy who had one everybody else ran 008-009. This guy had a all red Xray that was sweet thought it was a futon at first.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Nope, took 5 months to get and some time to set. It will be right before flight.
> I still need a few things like a reciever and a body. besides being broke now... well some of us know what thats all about. Soon enough I hope.:thumbsup::freak:


John, call me when you can please!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Our Future*

Guys, I heard a rumor was going around in Cleveland that we are going out of business!!! This is the furthest thing from the truth. If I close where will I drive MY RC cars in circles???? Have no worries, we are here to stay, I actually extended the lease a couple of months ago. I will be here for at least 2 more years and I am sure many more after that!!! Thank You as always for your support, 62 entries 2 weeks ago and 63 last week!!!! Close my doors??  You guys are the best racers ever!!! See you Weds!!!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Guys, I heard a rumor was going around in Cleveland that we are going out of business!!! This is the furthest thing from the truth. If I close where will I drive MY RC cars in circles???? Have no worries, we are here to stay, I actually extended the lease a couple of months ago. I will be here for at least 2 more years and I am sure many more after that!!! Thank You as always for your support, 62 entries 2 weeks ago and 63 last week!!!! Close my doors??  You guys are the best racers ever!!! See you Weds!!!


That's a new one me I didn't hear that.lmfao


----------



## reilly

Thats funny, We keep tell everyone that they needed to come to MSI for a race. Because it's one of the best tracks in the counrty and how great it was to have so much support even during the summer. 25 - 30 guys in the middle of the summer. 

MSI for life....

PS, Thanks for having a great place to race at, because of the MSI Crew, I was able to be a winner. THANKS


----------



## msircracing

*Xray T3*

I confirmed with the distributor today, I will be getting 2 of the new kits....One is already paid for and the other is available. If you want it to be yours you need to prepay for it. I will be receiving them in about 10-14 days.


----------



## Bigz84

mrbighead said:


> If you guys make on Sunday then I will race foam.


Not sure I can come twice a week because of scheduling conflicts. I'll let you know in advance if I can make a Sunday or 2, so we can make sure we have enough people.


Marc, that's good news about your store. 

See you this Wednesday....


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, call me when you can please!!!


Hey Boss! I called you like twice man, wazup?
Latest spy shot from the desk of...:freak:
Sorry it's dark Ray, I don't have a studio.:tongue:


----------



## f1freak

reilly said:


> Thats funny, We keep tell everyone that they needed to come to MSI for a race. Because it's one of the best tracks in the counrty and how great it was to have so much support even during the summer. 25 - 30 guys in the middle of the summer.
> 
> MSI for life....
> 
> PS, Thanks for having a great place to race at, because of the MSI Crew, I was able to be a winner. THANKS


Nice !
:dude:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Hey Boss! I called you like twice man, wazup?
> Latest spy shot from the desk of...:freak:
> Sorry it's dark Ray, I don't have a studio.:tongue:


Awwww C'mon I was just bustin your ba**s! You could use a digital camera and upload it rather than your cell phone though!!

Anyway, I thought if anyone remarked to my F1 comment earlier in the thread it would have been you.......


Guess not


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Awwww C'mon I was just bustin your ba**s! You could use a digital camera and upload it rather than your cell phone though!!
> 
> Anyway, I thought if anyone remarked to my F1 comment earlier in the thread it would have been you.......
> 
> 
> Guess not


I must have missed it. I've been building .. tweaking...
Hope to have it 100% soon. Uncle Robinson.

P.S. I got your l's right here .. LOL


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> I must have missed it. I've been building .. tweaking...
> Hope to have it 100% soon. Uncle Robinson.


Hurry Up! My old Foam X-ray is looking for some furniture to beat up on!!!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Hurry Up! My old Foam X-ray is looking for some furniture to beat up on!!!


Foam? Isn't that a contraceptive ?


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Foam? Isn't that a contraceptive ?


It's known to prevent furniture (futon's) from multiplying! LOL


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> It's known to prevent furniture (futon's) from multiplying! LOL


Hahahahah! My kit went together perfectly. There were a few short screws and the drive rings were junk but otherwise beautiful.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Hahahahah! My kit went together perfectly. There were a few short screws and the drive rings were junk but otherwise beautiful.


You have a P.M. John


----------



## Bigz84

Marc,
you got mail


----------



## applemint1

Ok I want to trade my losi type r for a hot bodies cyclone or a tc5 please help.

wasup Big Willie:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

applemint1 said:


> Ok I want to trade my losi type r for a hot bodies cyclone or a tc5 please help.
> 
> wasup Big Willie:thumbsup:


Good luck with that one there man. I suggest selling the Losi on ebay. 
For the money if you really like the TC5 is a good deal.. The Cyclone is awesome but not sure many exist (that people want to sell). Price/Part ratio is really good for the TC5 and Photon. Then Tamiya and Hot Bodies. And most expensive of all... X-Ray.


----------



## C5Vette

applemint1 said:


> Ok I want to trade my losi type r for a hot bodies cyclone or a tc5 please help.
> 
> wasup Big Willie:thumbsup:



Cyclone roller plus TONS of parts $250.......


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Cyclone roller plus TONS of parts $250.......


Wow... right to the chopping blocks.
there you go but ... you still have the Losi.
Hey Will, you want this B4 or what ? I sure could use the extra cash to finish up my Photon. :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

applemint1 said:


> Ok I want to trade my losi type r for a hot bodies cyclone or a tc5 please help.
> 
> wasup Big Willie:thumbsup:


Ray, takes good care of all his Rc stuff, what every car you buy make sure the hobby store has parts in stock. Or they can get it within a few days.


----------



## andyv

mrbighead said:


> Ray, takes good care of all his Rc stuff, what every car you buy make sure the hobby store has parts in stock. Or they can get it within a few days.


The extra parts that Ray carries around is a hobby shop!!!


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> The extra parts that Ray carries around is a hobby shop!!!


Yes that is true.


----------



## msircracing

*House Transponder*

Ray,

Did one of the boys accidentally take a transponder home?


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> Ray,
> 
> Did one of the boys accidentally take a transponder home?


I just checked....Sorry, I've been trying to remind them..... Cole forgot...I'll bring it with me tomorrow.

Do you need me to charge it up? Or is a couple of hours enough time?


----------



## msircracing

*...*

No need to charge, should be ok. Thanks!


----------



## applemint1

f1freak said:


> Good luck with that one there man. I suggest selling the Losi on ebay.
> For the money if you really like the TC5 is a good deal.. The Cyclone is awesome but not sure many exist (that people want to sell). Price/Part ratio is really good for the TC5 and Photon. Then Tamiya and Hot Bodies. And most expensive of all... X-Ray.


 huh what r u talking about


----------



## applemint1

C5Vette said:


> Cyclone roller plus TONS of parts $250.......


type r for sale $255.00 .


----------



## mrbighead

applemint1 said:


> type r for sale $255.00 .


In the next few weeks there will be some 008-009 Xrays for sale real cheap.


----------



## OvalAlston

So true^^^^^^^


----------



## reilly

NO way, I love mine too much to part with them. LOL.


----------



## Mike_D

I have a Rdx phi corally for sale for 250 as well with all the hopups


----------



## f1freak

The only thing better on the new T3 (Didn't Associated already use "T3"?) is that the motor is closer to centerline. Okay , and the higher upper deck.
The new lower suspension mounts are just different... not better.


----------



## Mike_D

You comin out tonight John?


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> The only thing better on the new T3 (Didn't Associated already use "T3"?) is that the motor is closer to centerline. Okay , and the higher upper deck.
> The new lower suspension mounts are just different... not better.


If that's what you think, you're not paying attention.......


----------



## applemint1

Mike_D said:


> You comin out tonight John?


Out the closet


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> If that's what you think, you're not paying attention.......


So enlighten me oh wise one !

I am going to show up there tonight but not unfortunately to race. 
I'm not quite ready.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> So enlighten me oh wise one !


you just have to read. It's all on their site. the longer more flexible top deck, the split bulkhead design that mounts motor separate from the arms all equals better low grip traction, the lighter drive line.....(did you notice the cool lightweight axles) the revised steering blocks for more steering......the flippable belt system to optimize round cell or lipo weight distribution..................and that's only part of it.....


----------



## OvalAlston

I'm going to have to agree with Ray the xray t3 does have more. I don't know a lot about touring cars but actually took the time to research this one and it is crazy with the features it has. I thought u guys were crazy to spend your money on these xray cars every time they bring one out every year but this one actually seems worth it. Just my two cents


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> you just have to read. It's all on their site. the longer more flexible top deck, the split bulkhead design that mounts motor separate from the arms all equals better low grip traction, the lighter drive line.....(did you notice the cool lightweight axles) the revised steering blocks for more steering......the flippable belt system to optimize round cell or lipo weight distribution..................and that's only part of it.....


Sounds like a 416x but more expensive and with plastic shocks...


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Sounds like a 416x but more expensive and with plastic shocks...


Or a $700 couch? I heard you spent another kit's worth of hop ups on that thing......Race it tonight....what's the worst thing that could happen? you break an arm and have to wait another 4 months to race again? (And more expensive? have you priced a 416X? Tamiya is sure proud of their cars now......The parts may be cheaper but the kit isn't!!)


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Or a $700 couch? I heard you spent another kit's worth of hop ups on that thing......Race it tonight....what's the worst thing that could happen? you break an arm and have to wait another 4 months to race again? (And more expensive? have you priced a 416X? Tamiya is sure proud of their cars now......The parts may be cheaper but the kit isn't!!)


They always inflate the price like that . Why don't you ask Larry or Marc what they can get it for before you say that for sure bro. I bought Ceramic bearings .. full sway bar set. full spring set. ceramic diff balls .... got about 600 into it. Parts for it are WAY cheaper than x-Ray parts. waiting for wings for the chassis is way too flexible right now. I have to buy tabs for the Cady and my Aunts Birthday.... I frikin' broke man! I gave all my fun money to J.R. to paint my Truth and Illusion lids. I will be back soon enough. It would help if Will bought my B4 off of me. the extra cash would really get me out of a bind. Hint hint.:freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> They always inflate the price like that . Why don't you ask Larry or Marc what they can get it for before you say that for sure bro. I bought Ceramic bearings .. full sway bar set. full spring set. ceramic diff balls .... got about 600 into it. Parts for it are WAY cheaper than x-Ray parts. waiting for wings for the chassis is way too flexible right now. I have to buy tabs for the Cady and my Aunts Birthday.... I frikin' broke man! I gave all my fun money to J.R. to paint my Truth and Illusion lids. I will be back soon enough. It would help if Will bought my B4 off of me. the extra cash would really get me out of a bind. Hint hint.:freak:


I've checked....the prices of both are within $25.....not much difference......

Quit being fancy....just bring your crap out and race.......(by the way, I won't have any where near $600 into my T3 when it hits the track...... so who's spending more cash?!!?!)

(not counting the stuff coming out of my old car of course)


----------



## harmocy

f1freak said:


> They always inflate the price like that . Why don't you ask Larry or Marc what they can get it for before you say that for sure bro. I bought Ceramic bearings .. full sway bar set. full spring set. ceramic diff balls .... got about 600 into it. Parts for it are WAY cheaper than x-Ray parts. waiting for wings for the chassis is way too flexible right now. I have to buy tabs for the Cady and my Aunts Birthday.... I frikin' broke man! I gave all my fun money to J.R. to paint my Truth and Illusion lids. I will be back soon enough. It would help if Will bought my B4 off of me. the extra cash would really get me out of a bind. Hint hint.:freak:


OKOK John I will take that buggy from you where you at I am by Larrys but does that mean you will bring the car out tonight so I can see you spank em all???


----------



## C5Vette

harmocy said:


> OKOK John I will take that buggy from you where you at I am by Larrys but does that mean you will bring the car out tonight so I can see you spank em all???


Look at that John....Problem solved.....Racing starts at 7pm......See you there!!


----------



## harmocy

Man Ray does some smack talking!!! I know he is good but you can take em!!! Can't you???


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> you just have to read. It's all on their site. the longer more flexible top deck, the split bulkhead design that mounts motor separate from the arms all equals better low grip traction, the lighter drive line.....(did you notice the cool lightweight axles) the revised steering blocks for more steering......the flippable belt system to optimize round cell or lipo weight distribution..................and that's only part of it.....


He don't know how to read he just see red.


----------



## C5Vette

harmocy said:


> Man Ray does some smack talking!!! I know he is good but you can take em!!! Can't you???


Awww c'mon! I don't smack talk....I'm just trying to get his butt back to the track!!


----------



## harmocy

C5Vette said:


> Awww c'mon! I don't smack talk....I'm just trying to get his butt back to the track!!


Me too!!! LOLOLOL
:wave:


----------



## D.King

You guys crack me up. Sorry, cant make it tonight. Have fun guys.


----------



## f1freak

I have to chauffeur Someone around tonight and have to pick her up at 7, then again at 9. I will be there for about an hour or so but like I said. I messed up a part on the new car and TOP is sending me a new one. It is going to be sent to Marc though and only then.. .perhaps by then I can get my medium rubber wings. :thumbsup: The Bearings were $75 and I got enough plastic to break almost anything. Oh yeah.... and I'm not intimidated by Ray.:freak: He needs foam to go fast.


----------



## mrbighead

Tim, did you give that 21.5 to Matt if not do you want to sell it.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> I have to chauffeur Someone around tonight and have to pick her up at 7, then again at 9. I will be there for about an hour or so but like I said. I messed up a part on the new car and TOP is sending me a new one. It is going to be sent to Marc though and only then.. .perhaps by then I can get my medium rubber wings. :thumbsup: The Bearings were $75 and I got enough plastic to break almost anything. Oh yeah.... and I'm not intimidated by Ray.:freak: He needs foam to go fast.


tut tut.........(no smack talk.....do your talking on the track!!)


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Tim, did you give that 21.5 to Matt if not do you want to sell it.


I have a 21.5 for sale .Its a fantom. with the 3 timing settings 0,10,20.
$40.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> tut tut.........(no smack talk.....do your talking on the track!!)


You don't want carpet! You want an area rug...


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Tim, did you give that 21.5 to Matt if not do you want to sell it.


if ur talking about the ballistic, yea I have that


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I have a 21.5 for sale .Its a fantom. with the 3 timing settings 0,10,20.
> $40.


John, I need a Novak might be going to race VTA next weekend.I will go buy a new one.


----------



## OvalAlston

Any one have a lrp spx they want to get rid of. Mr. Reilly if u have one I would like another. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I need a Novak might be going to race VTA next weekend.I will go buy a new one.


The new Novaks are sweet ..\
All it needs is a couple vent holes. 
Debris could be an issue , a screen works well on my bowl... I mean door.


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Any one have a lrp spx they want to get rid of. Mr. Reilly if u have one I would like another. Let me know. Thanks


Dave Johnson was trying to sell one yesterday. I'm sure he'd be glad to get rid of it.


----------



## OvalAlston

Can anyone get ahold of Johnson and c how much he wants.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Marc, you have PM


----------



## msircracing

*Transponder being held hostage!!!!*

Hey guys, someone has taken transponder #2 again!!! That's twice in four days the poor little guy has been held hostage.....Please return him to his charging home.....

Thanks.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*Late racing*

I'm trying to come up with a plan to get the races over with a little sooner, I'm kicking around a few ideas but as always I am looking for the racer's input. I don't mind staying here late (I don't open until noon on Thursdays :tongue, but I know some of you want to leave before midnight. We had an awesome crowd last night again, 68 entries, but I think we will have even more as the weather gets worse. Hopefully we can get the Sunday crowd in the 60's too!!

We will be having a big "Day after Thanksgiving sale", I will be posting the flyer on this forum the night before Thanksgiving, we will be collecting email addresses in the meantime so I can email it to you as well. The sale will be from 7am until 10pm, special hourly sales and also all day sales.......should be some awesome deals for you guys!!

Thanks Again,
Marc


----------



## motor runnin

Sounds fantastic. Your a good host and business owner I must say. Thanks Marc.


----------



## OvalAlston

Hey Marc I'll be there for the sale from 7 til 10. Lol


----------



## Tim Stamper

Texted Dave, he already sold the speed control.

Tim


----------



## rsil99

Mark,

Maybe separating oval from road course would work. Have an oval night and a road course night. That would also provide more track time for racers without changing the track back and forth. The question is, are there enough racers to support it.

Bob S.


----------



## DUBS

I am racing this Sunday. See you all there


----------



## OvalAlston

Tim Stamper said:


> Texted Dave, he already sold the speed control.
> 
> Tim


Just my luck thanks Tim appreciate it


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> I am racing this Sunday. See you all there


Mike, just put my Oval car together last night see you on Sunday.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Any one have a lrp spx they want to get rid of. Mr. Reilly if u have one I would like another. Let me know. Thanks


You have P.M.
Thanks


----------



## Miller Time

Look like anyone y'all know?

http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=63&pos=111


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey Willie, wake up. Nap time is over, Lol.


----------



## f1freak

http://www.rc50.com/modules/coppermine/albums/halloween2009/normal_PICTa697.jpg

LOL.... U boiz up partin' or wrenchin'? Both most likely. 

I saw the track was like a Waffle House LOLOL.. I got food poisoning at one of those in Dalton GA. :freak:


----------



## C5Vette

This one is my favorite!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

^^^^ That Is Great!


----------



## ALeeBuck

*Late Night Racing*

First I think the idea of spliting race nights is bad. People have changed work schedules, set babysitters up, or made deals with the wife to play wednesdays and sundays. Also, it might be bad for the hobby shop. Marc would have to pay somebody to announce or babysit the store on road course night, which is added expense that isn't justified. Also there are people that do race both oval and road course. In the very near future I hope to see the World GT class to start going, and yet I am going to race oval still. Also I think people that race oval do get turned onto racing road course and vise versa by watching the other race. As far as track time, the place is open 7 days a week and until 9pm everyday but sunday! 

My suggestion to make the nights not so late for some every week is this. Alternate who goes first. Also, the 2 minute timer between races worked pretty well. But when you have to wait for racers or marshalls it throws the whole 2 minute thing out the door. I think setting up volunteer marshalls before race time would be good. If the racer isn't ready by 3 minutes, start the race. He/she can start late. People only racing one car has alot of time to kill. Even 2 car racers usually have plenty of time to help marshall. The larger heats are cool, but beginners like myself get nervous in traffic and feel bad if I effect the good guys race.

Overall Marc your place rocks, and really not sure if you need to change anything. Late night racing during the week is nothing new to anybody that has done this for anytime what so ever.


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> This one is my favorite!!


This is what happen when you run one class at a big race.They had 22 heats next time I need to run 3 classes LOL.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> This one is my favorite!!


I had a migraine Saturday night and a guy gave me some serious meds for it . It had caffeine in it.... lots of caffeine. I was up till 5 am and we left for the track at 7. By the time the mains rolled around at Scotties TCS Race I was sound asleep. I think someone was partying this time. :dude:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> This is what happen when you run one class at a big race.They had 22 heats next time I need to run 3 classes LOL.


So it was a great time but more like a baseball game?
3 days of excitement packed into 6 mins... zzzzzzzz lol


----------



## DUBS

mrbighead said:


> Mike, just put my Oval car together last night see you on Sunday.


What has this world come to...LOL. I may only run 1/12 scale, but you never know with me.


----------



## T Tom

*Late night racing*

I'm the new guy on this thread and racing at MSI but my thoughts. 

One late night per week is not so bad for me. I plan to race both oval and road course but cannot do it on two nights.

Alternating oval and road course going first would help some half of the time. Maby take a pole of oval vs road course racers to see if there is a major difference in the number of which needs to get home earlier.


----------



## motor runnin

No easy answer to the problem. I know,,,,,,, lets get Marc to rent out the other half of the building, knock out the wall and make another track so we can have multiple races running at once. If I hit the lottery, I`ll make it happen. lolololol.


----------



## ALeeBuck

T Tom said:


> I'm the new guy on this thread and racing at MSI but my thoughts.
> 
> One late night per week is not so bad for me. I plan to race both oval and road course but cannot do it on two nights.
> 
> Alternating oval and road course going first would help some half of the time. Maby take a pole of oval vs road course racers to see if there is a major difference in the number of which needs to get home earlier.


Hey Tom, welcome to the thread and racing at MSI. You have came stumbled upon a great group of people. 

Marc would go insane trying to please everybody! The racers have to have some give inorder to keep things going smooth. I do remember racing at JJ's in warren and not getting out of there until real late during the week also. It is part of the hobby, and if we didn't really mind we wouldn't do it.


----------



## ALeeBuck

motor runnin said:


> No easy answer to the problem. I know,,,,,,, lets get Marc to rent out the other half of the building, knock out the wall and make another track so we can have multiple races running at once. If I hit the lottery, I`ll make it happen. lolololol.


WOW, that would be insane, awesome, but insane! LOL


----------



## motor runnin

I have only been racing several weeks at MSI as well. I a`m having a blast with all the nice people that race there. What ever happens is alright with me. I`ll be there.


----------



## f1freak

I haven't been there for some time but I can imagine the late hours and I can't keep Nic out that late on a school night. I do miss the serious competition. I've been puttin' a whoppin' on the guys at Larry's with my SC10. Perhaps the skill set isn't as close there.:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*Oval Practice*

Hey guys, I have had a lot of the oval guys ask for dedicated oval practice at some point during the week. So.......we will be running oval only practice on Monday from 5pm until 9pm and Saturday from 10am until 2pm. Still not sure how we will speed up Weds yet, for now we are going to leave it as is.....Thank you for all of the input, it has given me some things to kick around.


----------



## msircracing

*Transponder #2??*

Did anyone locate our missing transponder???? I'm not positive but it shows Joe O, as being the last one to have it.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Alston.......*

Alston are you missing anything??? Perhaps an M11??????


----------



## ALeeBuck

Is there a thread for r/c addiction? The inside of my truck looks like a big pit table right now! I might need help.


----------



## motor runnin

Marc, when you say oval, do you mean oval cars only or all oval vehicles?


----------



## OvalAlston

Now that u mention it I thought my bag was a little light. Lol


----------



## Mike_D

new track yet post pics = )
?


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, I have had a lot of the oval guys ask for dedicated oval practice at some point during the week. So.......we will be running oval only practice on Monday from 5pm until 9pm and Saturday from 10am until 2pm. Still not sure how we will speed up Weds yet, for now we are going to leave it as is.....Thank you for all of the input, it has given me some things to kick around.


If the Orville guys ran on a different night like ... I don't know ,Friday and not have to change the track back to Road Course... that would save time on Wednesday . :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> new track yet post pics = )
> ?


Monday new layout.


----------



## motor runnin

Craftsman trucks at Texas on speed.


----------



## OvalAlston

Hey guys does the xray 008 take only xray spurs or can u get any spur gear to put on the car.


----------



## Mike_D

OvalAlston said:


> Hey guys does the xray 008 take only xray spurs or can u get any spur gear to put on the car.


If it fits and it's not to thick to hit the top deck it'll be fine


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> Hey guys does the xray 008 take only xray spurs or can u get any spur gear to put on the car.


Most spur gears require you to thin one side......you can buy xray specific spurs from Nexusracing.com They are RW gears that are machined thinner at the mounting surface.


----------



## Mike_D

008 huh . What are you going to run with it that car is good enough for any class


----------



## Mike_D

Ray sell me some cyclone stuff for cheap 
=P


----------



## ALeeBuck

i think he is building a vta car out of it.


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> Ray sell me some cyclone stuff for cheap
> =P


You need the whole spare car!!!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> You need the whole spare car!!!


ROTFLMFAO!:freak:


----------



## Mike_D

C5Vette said:


> You need the whole spare car!!!


That flew right over my head


----------



## Mike_D

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse: rolling around on the floor like that.
Can you do summersault? Can't wait to race ya again in that new star wars car you got. J/k :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Mike_D

C5Vette said:


> You need the whole spare car!!!


You have a whole car you're trying to get rid of?


----------



## Mike_D

Are you going to race this winter d king?
I wish world gt woul get big it's fun.


----------



## Mike_D

Any one want to race worl gt tommorow morning?


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> You have a whole car you're trying to get rid of?



Sure!


----------



## D.King

Mike_D said:


> Are you going to race this winter d king?
> I wish world gt woul get big it's fun.


Pretty sure. Thinking about switching back to taxi cab. Kinda up in the air right now.


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Pretty sure. Thinking about switching back to taxi cab. Kinda up in the air right now.


We will be glad to have you run taxi cab again then you can teach me some setup tips. It will be like old times fighting Barry,James and Dave for the top spot.


----------



## little will

mrbighead said:


> We will be glad to have you run taxi cab again then you can teach me some setup tips. It will be like old times fighting Barry,James and Dave for the top spot.


You have to get past me frist!!:wave:


----------



## f1freak

Mike_D said:


> That flew right over my head


He doesn't want to part it out .... all or none.


----------



## f1freak

D.King said:


> Pretty sure. Thinking about switching back to taxi cab. Kinda up in the air right now.


...

My world GT is coming together slowly but surely. It would be nice to run them again I agree. But not just 3 or 4 of us. 10 or so would be the bomb.


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> You have to get past me frist!!:wave:


That's easy all I have to do is wait five mins then you will crash out like always.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> That's easy all I have to do is wait five mins then you will crash out like always.


OMG the truth hurts ....
Did you guys see the paint King James did for me ? SWEEEET!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> OMG the truth hurts ....
> Did you guys see the paint King James did for me ? SWEEEET!


James, can drive and paint what esle could you ask for John and drive for Xray.Lol


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> James, can drive and paint what esle could you ask for John and drive for Xray.Lol


I can grow hair.... :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I can grow hair.... :freak:


I heard you can grow hair on your butt. Do Larry have a lot of 10 
th scale trucks running on Sunday? If so who runs on Sunday I know some people that might want go there...


----------



## Desrosiers

On a Wednesday, what time is racing usually done by??


----------



## msircracing

*Race end time Weds.*

We are going to shoot for 1130pm Weds. night.


Jeff Hawkins you have PM.


----------



## msircracing

*Futon Part*

John, your part is here!!!


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I heard you can grow hair on your butt. Do Larry have a lot of 10
> th scale trucks running on Sunday? If so who runs on Sunday I know some people that might want go there...


It was just plain ol' too nice outside for a good showing. It was weak Sunday at best. Usually there is 2 heats or slash (stock), 2 heats of truck(19/13.5), 2 heats of Pro-2 (SC10 19/13.5). there are quite a few good drivers in the P-2 like Woody, Tim Salanski (crawler)lol, Eric Werner and yes even Ron Henshaw is hooked up. we had 10 trucks in one heat last Tuesday and everyone drove respectfully all night. Some one needs to do something about those chassis breaking polls in the middle of the track. Dingle! LOL


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> John, your part is here!!!


Sweet! Guess I gotta got over there again...
Guess I wanted to see the bodies James painted.
Check 'em out BOIZ!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> It was just plain ol' too nice outside for a good showing. It was week Sunday at best. Usually there is 2 heats or slash (stock), 2 heats of truck(19/13.5), 2 heats of Pro-2 (SC10 19/13.5). there are quite a few good drivers in the P-2 like Woody, Tim Salanski (crawler)lol, Eric Werner and yes even Ron Henshaw is hooked up. we had 10 trucks in one heat last Tuesday and everyone drove respectfully all night. Some one needs to do something about those chassis breaking polls in the middle of the track. Dingle! LOL


I have not race with Woody for almost three years would be nice to kick his butt have to use one of your cars with the nice paint job.Lol


----------



## Mike_D

Yeah those are nice John gratz!


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Well, the new layout is in. It's a little tight in 2 or 3 spots (6 feet or so.) So my friendly advice.....either don't pass in those spots or......do it carefully. It is pretty technical and I don't foresee any laps under 10.5-11.5. It is a little slippery, could use some grip on it!!! Oh yea, you get your 85 foot straight back!!!!


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Well, the new layout is in. It's a little tight in 2 or 3 spots (6 feet or so.) So my friendly advice.....either don't pass in those spots or......do it carefully. It is pretty technical and I don't foresee any laps under 10.5-11.5. It is a little slippery, could use some grip on it!!! Oh yea, you get your 85 foot straight back!!!!


And a sweeper. A traditional set up. The grove crosses the old line and a few important spots. It will be interesting to drive on after you all lay down a grove for me.
I hope to be out there Sunday. Wednesday midnight is too late for Nic on a school night. 
What color bodies is everyone running in 13.5. Im gonna do a one color job and want something no one else has. I will need to know before Saturday evening. No pink or purple...:dude::freak:


----------



## Mike_D

do a police car and chase us all down put some sirens
on it


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

What time does racing start wednesday? I finally have an oval whip together! lol


----------



## msircracing

*Weds Racing*

Racing starts at 7, we usually have an oval practice around 4:30 and again at 6.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

cool, see ya there.


----------



## f1freak

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> What time does racing start wednesday? I finally have an oval whip together! lol


Strange ... I couldn't imagine you not having an Orville "Whip" ready ...


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> And a sweeper. A traditional set up. The grove crosses the old line and a few important spots. It will be interesting to drive on after you all lay down a grove for me.
> I hope to be out there Sunday. Wednesday midnight is too late for Nic on a school night.
> What color bodies is everyone running in 13.5. Im gonna do a one color job and want something no one else has. I will need to know before Saturday evening. No pink or purple...:dude::freak:


There are currently no Green cars.....Blue cars are a no no....there were like three of them....there are also solid red, solid white, and solid yellow.....


----------



## C5Vette

No pics of the track?


----------



## D.King

Mike_D said:


> do a police car and chase us all down


black car with white doors and roof would be easy to do and look pretty cool. +1


----------



## JcHawkins

msircracing said:


> We are going to shoot for 1130pm Weds. night.
> 
> 
> Jeff Hawkins you have PM.


Marc you have a PM. Thanks


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> There are currently no Green cars.....Blue cars are a no no....there were like three of them....there are also solid red, solid white, and solid yellow.....


No f& way I'm runnin' a green body...
Is any one have Black?
Or all orange?


----------



## Desrosiers

msircracing said:


> Well, the new layout is in. It's a little tight in 2 or 3 spots (6 feet or so.) So my friendly advice.....either don't pass in those spots or......do it carefully. It is pretty technical and I don't foresee any laps under 10.5-11.5. It is a little slippery, could use some grip on it!!! Oh yea, you get your 85 foot straight back!!!!


Wow..6 feet lanes....that's tight 

That's gravy! Andy V. and myself are action hobbies in kingsville regulars. 4 feet average lane width, possibly limited places with 5 ft. 

Try racing on this and make no errors...it will make you a better driver


----------



## Mike_D

Neat how its raised up like that.


----------



## Mike_D

Like a giant speaker box with a track on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Desrosiers

Mike_D said:


> Neat how its raised up like that.


It's not..that's a wall.


----------



## Mike_D

Oh just looks like that nvm


----------



## Desrosiers

Desrosiers said:


> It's not..that's a wall.


Other angle


----------



## Mike_D

Looks like fun"


----------



## little will

f1freak said:


> No f& way I'm runnin' a green body...
> Is any one have Black?
> Or all orange?


i think u should paint it pink:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_D

Is that a dohjo in the back?


----------



## Mike_D

Almost looks like American ninja training grounds or somethin.


----------



## Mike_D

Probly cuts down on race related fights I'm guessing . J/k :


----------



## Bigz84

f1freak said:


> No f& way I'm runnin' a green body...
> Is any one have Black?
> Or all orange?


Hey wait a minute, what do you have against green? 

No green, try purple then....


----------



## Mike_D

little will said:


> i think u should paint it pink:thumbsup:


Yeah with purple polkadots and white lace hanging from the side skirts.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> No f& way I'm runnin' a green body...
> Is any one have Black?
> Or all orange?


No all black....I have seen an all orange or two in the past but not in a while.....I think you should go shadow ninja and all black.....


----------



## Mike_D

Barry z runs orange and black


----------



## Mike_D

C5Vette said:


> No all black....I have seen an all orange or two in the past but not in a while.....I think you should go shadow ninja and all black.....


Lol yeah go all black and paste a white ninja on the hood. =)


----------



## f1freak

Desrosiers said:


> Wow..6 feet lanes....that's tight
> 
> That's gravy! Andy V. and myself are action hobbies in kingsville regulars. 4 feet average lane width, possibly limited places with 5 ft.
> 
> Try racing on this and make no errors...it will make you a better driver


I love it ! :thumbsup::freak:


----------



## Matt K

pics of new layout?


----------



## Rob_Say

Desrosiers said:


> Wow..6 feet lanes....that's tight
> 
> That's gravy! Andy V. and myself are action hobbies in kingsville regulars. 4 feet average lane width, possibly limited places with 5 ft.
> 
> Try racing on this and make no errors...it will make you a better driver


Dan, our track has a 7 foot straight and 6 feet everywhere else. Only some of the tighter sections have a little less because we do not need to make it that wide. :thumbsup:


----------



## Desrosiers

Rob_Say said:


> Dan, our track has a 7 foot straight and 6 feet everywhere else. Only some of the tighter sections have a little less because we do not need to make it that wide. :thumbsup:


Seems tighter in person...Either way...Action is tight and technical compared to MSI. I think everyone who races at MSI come visit Action (if you have a passport). You'll get better. Action guys all owe it to themselves to visit and race at MSI at least once, nice shop and big track. Two great indoor carpet tracks..close to each other. Also, both don't setp on each others race days (Action Friday at 7pm; MSI Wednesday at 7pm) and run the same classes. :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

Green stuff is for rabbits, cows, rich Americans and Stoners.:freak:... my car is neither of those. 
Whats with all the Ninja stuff? lol
Please remember all my paint jobs(that I do myself) are all one color.
I just don't want to hear "Sorry I thought you were....(insert name here)." 
Theres only two things that need to be pink and my race car isn't one of those either. One of them is cotton candy..lol

I'm thinkin' Competition Orange and an Outlaw Black wing.


----------



## f1freak

That track system looks car friendly . Smooth and contoured. That keeps people from corner diving! I love it !!!


----------



## mrbighead

Rob_Say said:


> Dan, our track has a 7 foot straight and 6 feet everywhere else. Only some of the tighter sections have a little less because we do not need to make it that wide. :thumbsup:


Rob, when are you going to make the trip over here? I talk Andy about coming over there to race once I get my new driver license to get over the border.
I should have my Enhanced driver license in three weeks see you then.


----------



## Rob_Say

mrbighead said:


> Rob, when are you going to make the trip over here? I talk Andy about coming over there to race once I get my new driver license to get over the border.
> I should have my Enhanced driver license in three weeks see you then.


Hopefully soon... I just need a week where I don't work Wednesday night or early Thursday morning. I know there are Sunday's too... Just haven't had a clear one in a while.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, I will post a pic of the track when I get off work at 4:00 am. all I can say it is about time we had a good layout. Thanks MSI we love you man!!!


----------



## f1freak

It's almost done... :freak:
Maybe Sunday ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> That track system looks car friendly . Smooth and contoured. That keeps people from corner diving! I love it !!!


Here is the new lay out John I hope to race with you next week. I have to change my car over from VTA-17.5 rubber.:wave:


----------



## f1freak

We really need to have a dedicated Orville night. The layouts could be so much nicer if we didnt have to make them "Orville friendly"... BTW I love that hat and I will be running 13.5 if you want to race me . Barry will probably be faster than me with his 17.5 lol but once I get this Sofa figured out...


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> We really need to have a dedicated Orville night. The layouts could be so much nicer if we didnt have to make them "Orville friendly"... BTW I love that hat and I will be running 13.5 if you want to race me . Barry will probably be faster than me with his 17.5 lol but once I get this Sofa figured out...



I think t/c will be super competitive this winter in both 13.5 and 17.5. I know Andy V. is waiting on his 010 as is James and Andy Power. Mike S., Mike D. St. Animal, Wippler and others will make every Wednesday (and Sunday) seem like a Nationals !
Gotta love it !!


----------



## ALeeBuck

The new layout looks cool! I think people need to drop the idea of diff race days for "orville" and road course. It will cause people not want to do both. The track will still need changed for practice days anyhow. I hope to build my WGT car this week...HINT HINT MARC! LOL


----------



## msircracing

*.....*

I like to hear the HINT HINT HINT!!!!! To shorten the race night a little I am thinking of starting at 6:30pm. I know it will be difficult for some guys to get there on time. I will try to put those racers later in the race program when possible. I will be asking around in the pits tonight to get everybody's thoughts on an earlier start time. We will probably also run from one round straight to the next on Weds. night with no break except to set the mains (10-15 mins.). Also if everyone is ready to go when their race is about to start and comes right out to marshal that will save some time too. I have received quite a bit of input and so far these are the ideas I would like to implement, as always thank you guys!!!!! ...........Willie, you are the best "my hero"!!! See you guys tonight!!!!!!


----------



## f1freak

See now , I'd like to run 13.5, 17.5 and World GT. But three classes is rough. Maybe once there all dialed I wouldn't be so bad but .. Wednesday coming home after midnight and Nic with school in the morning. I wish more people would make Sunday Race Day instead of the busy mid-week thing. Someone asked for suggestions on how to save time.... I took the time to figure out the time saved with out changing the track and the 3 heats over one night .... seriously should be considered. Marc has already devoted a day specifically to Orville Practice . I bet times would get faster with everyone running the same direction for a change.. For that matter , no one said the track must go clock-wise. :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> See now , I'd like to run 13.5, 17.5 and World GT. But three classes is rough. Maybe once there all dialed I wouldn't be so bad but .. Wednesday coming home after midnight and Nic with school in the morning. I wish more people would make Sunday Race Day instead of the busy mid-week thing. Someone asked for suggestions on how to save time.... I took the time to figure out the time saved with out changing the track and the 3 heats over one night .... seriously should be considered. Marc has already devoted a day specifically to Orville Practice . I bet times would get faster with everyone running the same direction for a change.. For that matter , no one said the track must go clock-wise. :freak:


John, and people of on-road this was stated like five or six pages back let's just move on. OVAL is here like it or not after a while hearing the some thing should tell some of us to move on to a different topic. Hearing this will make some people choose not to race that's why I decide to take a break.


----------



## msircracing

*Changing the track over???*

Well, switching the track over takes about 5 minutes each time.....we only have to change it three times (once after round one, once after round two and again before the mains), that's only 15 minutes, I hope you didn't stay up too late doing that math!!! LOL.......


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, and people of on-road this was stated like five or six pages back let's just move on. OVAL is here like it or not after a while hearing the some thing should tell some of us to move on to a different topic. Hearing this will make some people choose not to race that's why I decide to take a break.


Hearing this will not keep people from racing. Racers race , it's what they do. If Marc wants to run a heat of one or two cars thats his choice. Inevitably what he wants is what we get. Like other racers , the only thing that keep us from the track is an empty wallet or a broken race car. Some times I wonder WTF people are thinking. Some times a layout sends people home. I'd like to have an Orville car too. Larry Rice shut down the on road guys when he built that banked track. Then he lost all the Road Course guys and had to burn the store down to get his money out of it. We had no were to race. Now we have two first class facilities to race any car (almost) you want within 10 miles of one another. Now we have two indoor dirt tracks to go to but their a bit further away. No I'm afraid some one stating the obvious isn't going to thwart anyone. My point is I want to race on Wednesday but can't stay out that late on a school night.:dude: $0.02 Take a look back and remember what happened to R/C Screws. No one remembers cause no one raced there... hmmm musta been somewhere better to run ?! WTF 
everyone has a major investment in all their toy cars and most of us would go that extra mile or just to race. I know guys drive across town to crawl over rocks for 20 mins and then go home. Racers...They race!


----------



## ALeeBuck

When did Marc dedicate days to OVAL practice? I heard he dedicated 8 hours over 2 days of the 70+ he is open during the week. Also the fire deal at JJ's started in the pool store. Think about it, 3 businesses were lost in that fire and JJ's was the only one to reopen. Why reopen if it was a fire he started and not take the money and run? The only heats I have ever seen Marc run with 2 cars is 12th scale. Now, I haven't been hanging around MSI very long at all, but I have to say next to VTA the next fastest growing class that I have noticed is OVAL. Hopefully WGT explodes soon. And yes, split race nights would keep people from racing. Racers are racers, parents are parents, and employees are employees. I had to wheel and deal just to get there sundays. If I play on Wednesday it's a bonus. I have 2 OVAL vehicles, a VTA and hope to build a WGT by this weekend. None of these cars are for dirt or jumping into poles in the middle of the track, so it limits where I race.


----------



## ALeeBuck

More importantly, how was last nights turn out? And even more important did Ron buy my kit?


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> I think t/c will be super competitive this winter in both 13.5 and 17.5. I know Andy V. is waiting on his 010 as is James and Andy Power. Mike S., Mike D. St. Animal, Wippler and others will make every Wednesday (and Sunday) seem like a Nationals !
> Gotta love it !!


Barry forgot me........


----------



## C5Vette

Adam,

I know you have both oval and on-road stuff so you want to keep all on the same night. But you have to be practical, if we add World GT and we grow to a B and maybe C main in some of the other classes the two would HAVE to be separated. It will make it so that big disparities in ability aren't jammed together and give better over all racing. It will be better for Marc too. The classes can grow and he can add another race night to his schedule, hopefully keeping his kitty full!

We had something like 69 entries last night. As the season gains momentum, it may grow to 80+. Jamming that all on one night won't be pretty. All the races will be FULL and when your first place racer is 7 laps faster than your last place racer, that doesn't make it fun for anyone. The faster guy is constantly dodging slower traffic, and courteous slower traffic is constantly getting out of the way of the faster guys rather than concentrating on the track.

I see it as inevitable as MSI gains more racers. I personally don't mind staying a bit longer, but I'm NOT a fan of jamming all the racers together because we don't have time to add another heat.

Ray


----------



## OvalAlston

I thought last night wasn't to bad I think we got out at a reasonable time. 

Anyway I have some questions about world gt. First off what motor and batt are we running I don't know if u guys agreed on that yet. I vote for 17.5 2 cell.....lmao. Also what kind of tires go on them and does anybody know the price of a full set. Also other than crc gen x 10 and the 10r5 is there anything else out there for world gt. I think that's all the questions I have for now. Thanks


----------



## ALeeBuck

Good points Ray. But I am not the only one with both road and oval cars. So instead of spending nearly $1000 today for WGT kit and so forth I will focus on oval only hoping that it stays on a day where i can race. My work, and many other things play a factor in how many days a week i get to play with my toys as i am sure it does for others.


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> I thought last night wasn't to bad I think we got out at a reasonable time.
> 
> Anyway I have some questions about world gt. First off what motor and batt are we running I don't know if u guys agreed on that yet. I vote for 17.5 2 cell.....lmao. Also what kind of tires go on them and does anybody know the price of a full set. Also other than crc gen x 10 and the 10r5 is there anything else out there for world gt. I think that's all the questions I have for now. Thanks


I like 17.5 2 cell but no one is going to go for that.....That's fast man! I think the general consensus is 1 cell 10.5. Beginners can go 13.5, but I'm not for that. I already think my 1/12 scale needs more balls, and World GT is a heavier car. We used to run 4 cell 13.5 which I think is close to 10.5 1 cell but no comparison is exact.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston, single cell 10.5. the tires are some spec ones. Not sure about other kits, but lots of the associated parts are interchangeable.


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> Good points Ray. But I am not the only one with both road and oval cars. So instead of spending nearly $1000 today for WGT kit and so forth I will focus on oval only hoping that it stays on a day where i can race. My work, and many other things play a factor in how many days a week i get to play with my toys as i am sure it does for others.


Adam,

I understand your dilemna, but like I said, I think he won't have a choice as things grow, unless everyone racing will resign to a 2:00 am finish time. (Alston.....I thought the time was fine too....but if there was more of it, the racing would have been better!!)

I know Marc was frustrated in 17.5 truck and many were frustrated in 1/12 scale. If there were more time, these would have been divided for ability. Everyone would have enjoyed it more....and isn't that what it's about?

Don't get me wrong, if everyone is within a couple of laps or so, 10 cars is no big deal, it's when the ability levels vary that makes it tough.

I know when I first started racing I enjoyed the progression from C main to B main to A main....The racer feels a sense of accomplishment.

Ray


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> When did Marc dedicate days to OVAL practice? I heard he dedicated 8 hours over 2 days of the 70+ he is open during the week. Also the fire deal at JJ's started in the pool store. Think about it, 3 businesses were lost in that fire and JJ's was the only one to reopen. Why reopen if it was a fire he started and not take the money and run? The only heats I have ever seen Marc run with 2 cars is 12th scale. Now, I haven't been hanging around MSI very long at all, but I have to say next to VTA the next fastest growing class that I have noticed is OVAL. Hopefully WGT explodes soon. And yes, split race nights would keep people from racing. Racers are racers, parents are parents, and employees are employees. I had to wheel and deal just to get there sundays. If I play on Wednesday it's a bonus. I have 2 OVAL vehicles, a VTA and hope to build a WGT by this weekend. None of these cars are for dirt or jumping into poles in the middle of the track, so it limits where I race.


Fact is like me I have a son and am limited to when I can race but I also have 7 cars I can race. I have to accept the fact that I can only run a few of them. I have to choose which one I can afford to play with. That includes entry fees, food & drink.... when the kid is there is (more than likely harder for everyone) but he is coming around. So trust me I understand the limitations of racers and how many times they can come out. But unlike Ray, I find it 4 times more difficult to run 2 classes on Wednesday... I can't imagine running 3!? Since I only have 2 chargers....:freak: I think Orville is cool cause I only have to martial for 4 mins. My feet aren't half as quick or agile as yours man! I know the fire started in the pool place .... people collaborate, deals are made, Larry Rice has always been a shifty character. I knew him for 15 years before the track opened. Comon man... no inventory . Only gears and T-plates. Everything else had to be ordered. Larry Rossi made that place profitable . I can tell you for a fact that Mr. Rice wasn't paying his half of the rent there and especially after the banked track cut off the road racers. Man we had 13 heats and got home at 2 am. Orville had its moments like when Bob Joyce beat Joel Johnson. that was great! That was also the last race I remember before the banks were put up. Those banks only lasted about 3 months and then the fire. You can believe what you want ... free country ... Also .. freedom of speech. Forums are for expressing opinions and open discussions about whatever. I find it hard to believe that if Orville was on a different night that that would keep you from racing. As we all have far too much invested to just not race. I've been there .. done that. I know it's hard to tell but I'd rather race than eat. :freak: $0.02


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Barry forgot me........


Don't feel bad , he put DeBono ahead of me! :tongue::dude:


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks guys for ur help look like another class for me.


----------



## OvalAlston

About the race situation the only thing I'm going to say is the oval guys get the short end of the stick and complain the least. Like stated earlier we get 8 hours out of a 70+ hour week to practice. Also let's say a oval racer gets at Msi at 3pm races start at 7pm out of 4 hours oval drivers get 1. And now u want to put us on another night. I just think it's crazy. We race on any layout no matter if the straights are to narrow or our corners are really wide u say we mess road course layout up by trying to be "Orville" friendly when our straights are narrow trying to be road course friendly and we never complain. But like they say the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> About the race situation the only thing I'm going to say is the oval guys get the short end of the stick and complain the least. Like stated earlier we get 8 hours out of a 70+ hour week to practice. Also let's say a oval racer gets at Msi at 3pm races start at 7pm out of 4 hours oval drivers get 1. And now u want to put us on another night. I just think it's crazy. We race on any layout no matter if the straights are to narrow or our corners are really wide u say we mess road course layout up by trying to be "Orville" friendly when our straights are narrow trying to be road course friendly and we never complain. But like they say the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


Hey Alston, I used to race oval and I agree. There is practically no practice time. That is why I think it would be better to have a dedicated day. That would make it so that you could practice any time there wasn't a race going on. This isn't a spite. I think it would be better for all. 

Imagine if you could go and practice, make some changes, go back and check your changes, then try it out in a qualifier. Then make a couple more changes and practice them before the next qualifier. Right now that isn't possible. 

It only sucks for those who want to race both oval and road course but only have one night to do it. And believe me, I like to race a bunch of classes so I understand.

If we wouldn't lose people because we're there until 2:00 am then I'm for keeping it like it is...EXCEPT I want to break up the heats by ability. If that can't happen, the only way that Marc can handle increased business is to separate them.

Ray


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> Barry forgot me........





f1freak said:


> Don't feel bad , he put DeBono ahead of me! :tongue::dude:


 lol ... as soon as I hit the submit button I thought ' this might be a mistake.'
Truth is EVERYBODY has got so much better that it is really amazing to see. That's just a product of a great track, a great owner and a great bunch of guys.
The only guy I left out on purpose was Will ........ jk, ;-)


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

IMO, onroad and oval should have seperate nites. I think if that was the case you would get alot more oval racers from up north and even oh. & indiana traveling down to run oval. with how the track has to be setup for the oval now it isnt gonna attract alot of oval racers honestly. If oval was moved to another nite you would be able to make a better oval track and the racers would have alot more time to practice and become better with there setups and new people racing oval would learn alot more details about oval setup and racing and have a better time and be more interested.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

If there was a dedicated oval nite i know 100% the oval attendance would atleast double!. The new carpet is awesome! if we cud setup a oval track with ice in the corners like every other oval track in the country this place would be a top notch facility that people from in. and oh. would be coming to race weekly! especially since akron oh. closed they're oval track up i had guys in tennesse last weekend from oh. asking me about msi. There are alot of oval racers in the midwest looking for tracks to race at... Only prob is they wont come race with onroad and oval on the same nite or day. Oval racers are different from onroad racers, we need alot more practice since we only have the ability to turn left. lol .. we arent great wheels like the onroad guys!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

If the nites eventually get split up i'll be there for onroad and oval nites regardless. :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalAlston

Ray I feel u man but to be honest I actually like watching u guys run I like seeing variety races not just a whole lot of oval or just all road course cause both can get pretty boring after a while of watching either. Besides the fact that I run more than oval I actually like seeing the road course guys watching James, Barry, Dave, mike d, Willie, and u makes me wanna race 13.5 or 17.5 and it's bringing new people in. I'm actually thinking of converting the 008 to 17.5. I know it's not a spite thing it just seems that oval makes most of the sacrifices or should I say compromises.


----------



## ALeeBuck

No prob Alston. I was checking out the CRC car myself, but since I have 2 Assoc oval cars I was gonna go with the 10r5.

John, I know for a fact if there wasn't "orville" racing on sunday I wouldn't be racing oval. Maybe I would do my VTA car then, but who knows. I haven't taken well to the road course. Race day on Sunday works great for me cause I too am a parent. I made deals with my wife so I could go play. If oval was Saturday I wouldn't be able to. I am not gonna burden the people at the track with my brats running around cause my wife works plus thats "my time" with the kids. I get it, your not a fan of oval. But fact of the matter is, it's a growing class. You bring up places to race. After JJ's folded, where could people run oval? Maybe it could be as big as TC today if St Hgts had raced oval or Marc opened 15 years ago.

Guess I am stirring the pot as I have been accused of doing. Actually if nothing changes on Sunday, I guess I shouldn't care, as you shouldn't cause it sounds like it is your race day anyhow. But I am also thinking about other people. Just cause I know his name, and what he does I will use Tim S as an example. He works retail, and I am sure his schedule is locked cause of the holidays. If road course was Tuesday, then he is screwed. People have made arrangements for race days. 

Oh, on wednesday there is 2 qualifiers and a main right? If there is only 2 heats of oval thats a whole 24 minutes of extra race time, and less then 15 minutes of track changing time. I bet the track is changed and ready before all racers are on the stand and marshalls are in place. If there was no oval on wednesday and more heats for B & C mains, wouldn't that still make for a late night? Or if WGT heats replaced oval? Yes, like Ray said, the racing could be better if it was spread out. But mixing the starters with the "experts" can work 2 ways. The good guys are always gonna win, so it could make the newbies want to get better. But it could discourage the newbies also. I personally was happy with running in B or C mains, I am in it for fun. I am also nervous nelly now that I have to race with the good oval guys cause I don't think I am good enough yet.

Guess I am done stirring the pot on this subject. I raced at JJ's, I know what time we would get out of there. I also know it never kept people from showing up. People need to catch on to the fact that Marc is trying to cater to EVERYBODY. He will never please them all. If wednesday was such a problem he wouldn't have been averaging over 60 people for a month now. Now we need to get sunday as big as wednesday.

HAPPY RACING YA'LL!


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> No prob Alston. I was checking out the CRC car myself, but since I have 2 Assoc oval cars I was gonna go with the 10r5.
> 
> John, I know for a fact if there wasn't "orville" racing on sunday I wouldn't be racing oval. Maybe I would do my VTA car then, but who knows. I haven't taken well to the road course. Race day on Sunday works great for me cause I too am a parent. I made deals with my wife so I could go play. If oval was Saturday I wouldn't be able to. I am not gonna burden the people at the track with my brats running around cause my wife works plus thats "my time" with the kids. I get it, your not a fan of oval. But fact of the matter is, it's a growing class. You bring up places to race. After JJ's folded, where could people run oval? Maybe it could be as big as TC today if St Hgts had raced oval or Marc opened 15 years ago.
> 
> Guess I am stirring the pot as I have been accused of doing. Actually if nothing changes on Sunday, I guess I shouldn't care, as you shouldn't cause it sounds like it is your race day anyhow. But I am also thinking about other people. Just cause I know his name, and what he does I will use Tim S as an example. He works retail, and I am sure his schedule is locked cause of the holidays. If road course was Tuesday, then he is screwed. People have made arrangements for race days.
> 
> Oh, on wednesday there is 2 qualifiers and a main right? If there is only 2 heats of oval thats a whole 24 minutes of extra race time, and less then 15 minutes of track changing time. I bet the track is changed and ready before all racers are on the stand and marshalls are in place. If there was no oval on wednesday and more heats for B & C mains, wouldn't that still make for a late night? Or if WGT heats replaced oval? Yes, like Ray said, the racing could be better if it was spread out. But mixing the starters with the "experts" can work 2 ways. The good guys are always gonna win, so it could make the newbies want to get better. But it could discourage the newbies also. I personally was happy with running in B or C mains, I am in it for fun. I am also nervous nelly now that I have to race with the good oval guys cause I don't think I am good enough yet.
> 
> Guess I am done stirring the pot on this subject. I raced at JJ's, I know what time we would get out of there. I also know it never kept people from showing up. People need to catch on to the fact that Marc is trying to cater to EVERYBODY. He will never please them all. If wednesday was such a problem he wouldn't have been averaging over 60 people for a month now. Now we need to get sunday as big as wednesday.
> 
> HAPPY RACING YA'LL!


Adam,

We have 4 to 5 heats of oval on Wednesdays now.....plus track changes.......just food for thought......


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston made a great point also. Watching the Barry & Mark races in VTA got me into VTA. I do enjoy watching how smooth some people can run the road course. 

One last thing about split nights. "IF" (a BIG IF) Frank and Ray are right, how long would it take to reflect the changes to be profitable to the store? Remember extra race nights means needing help announcing, running the store, and higher utility bills. The whole idea sounds super, but until the $$ reflects any of this nonsense what he has now is working. But I am just a dummy that has been self-employed for 12 years, what do I know?


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> Adam,
> 
> We have 4 to 5 heats of oval on Wednesdays now.....plus track changes.......just food for thought......


I missed last night cause I was in Muncie, IN. But, honestly, if the complaint is late nights, and you spread out the heats YOUR STILL GONNA HAVE LATE NIGHTS PLUS IF WGT TAKES OFF! GEEZ! Or is the argument now to spread things out to even out the classes? Just trying to follow here.

ps...Do you have any idea how much I enjoy this crap when I am stuck in my truck trying to pass time. You know I love ya Ray! LOL


----------



## OvalAlston

I have to agree with Adam when u run with the big boys u either go hard or go home. When I started oval I was put in with Greg, Marc, Alan, Kevin. I had a thirteen dollar servo a 20 dollar motor with no cut comms and a 15 dollar esc. I was forced to be better competively I really raced oval only 5 months I still need work but think I'm good enough if I can run with guys that have been racing as long as I been alive.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

ALeeBuck said:


> Alston made a great point also. Watching the Barry & Mark races in VTA got me into VTA. I do enjoy watching how smooth some people can run the road course.
> 
> One last thing about split nights. "IF" (a BIG IF) Frank and Ray are right, how long would it take to reflect the changes to be profitable to the store? Remember extra race nights means needing help announcing, running the store, and higher utility bills. The whole idea sounds super, but until the $$ reflects any of this nonsense what he has now is working. But I am just a dummy that has been self-employed for 12 years, what do I know?



your reaching. someones gonna be there to run the store regardless since they wud be open anyways, same go's for utility bills. 

Bottom line here is the serious racers would rather have seperate nites! & the hobbiest would rather have it all on the same nite. Marc has to do what is the most profitable to stay in biz. he is doing a great job compared to alot of tracks that have tried to setup shop in the detroit area! Keep up the good work Marc! :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalAlston

Frank

i consider myself a serious racer and a true hobby enthusiast. What I am more so saying is it's alot for people to try to make it out two nights because they love it so much. When I'm at work I'm feining to get to the hobby shop. It's just gas and time play a major factor in two different race nights.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

the serious racers dont eat dinner so they can afford gas money to get to the track!  j/k.... It is what it is. maybe i should have said nationally serious racers like dave johnson, joey T. guys like that. ask any one of them and they would rather have split nites.


----------



## OvalAlston

Frank

To be honest if u what u say about the track attendane for oval actually double that would be pretty sweet. But with the crowd we have I c that being boring. Maybe like 40 oval drivers that would be nice. 60 would be great lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam I think I might go with the crc it's a little more like an oval car to me.


----------



## ALeeBuck

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> your reaching. someones gonna be there to run the store regardless since they wud be open anyways, same go's for utility bills.
> 
> Bottom line here is the serious racers would rather have seperate nites! & the hobbiest would rather have it all on the same nite. Marc has to do what is the most profitable to stay in biz. he is doing a great job compared to alot of tracks that have tried to setup shop in the detroit area! Keep up the good work Marc! :thumbsup:


HOLY POOP! You just made me stop the truck so I can type. I am reaching, really? WOW, I am F'ing insulted that you knocked my business sense. Will split race nights still allow the hobby shop to close at 9pm? I dont think so. He heats the track area only on race days. Ask the man what his gas bill has gone to just by running the heat the last month, and it hasn't even gotten cold yet. Yes, the hobby shop is gonna be open, but you have to pay somebody to announce. You know Marc is passionate about oval racing, so on oval night he would be paying somebody to babysit the store also so he can race. I know as a business owner you have to watch every penny and there are many times the owner has to sacrifice for the business. How much profit do you think he has to take gambles? The man has prime property, selling parts and kits cheaper then we can mail order them for, and open 7 days a week. I will bet everything I have there are days he woulda saved money by not opening. Fact is thats his business. I would love to know what his numbers are now and if he would split weekday race nights. I am amazed by how any business can open and thrive in this sorry state and economy.

How many "serious racers" are there really? THIS IS A HOBBY AT A HOBBY SHOP, hence the name of the place. Yeop, I am a hobbiest then that does it to keep myself out of trouble and hang around with decent people. I am not sponsored, I don't even give myself credit for being an OK racer, but i can hang with the good guys. I and many others do this for fun, and fun only. It's the hobbiest as you put it that keeps his doors open. 

Frank, I was so bummed last night that I couldn't be there. I heard the hype about you coming. I also seen you raced at oval masters and I have a ton of questions about a big event like that. 

My name is ADAM, and yes i am a HOBBIEST that would love to go to Oval Masters and Snow Birds.

Marc, you run an amazing facility and I am so glad to have discovered you finally. Just wish I did it a year sooner. The people, serious racers and hobbiests there are a wonderful bunch of men and women. 

Like John said before, this is just a chat thread for opinions and useless banter. To make any of the ideas here go from fantasy to truth is to get race days bigger and spend more money at the store.


----------



## msircracing

*Wow!!!*

Man, I just got here and read all of that......I need to go on a break now!!! Let me start with this, if you don't even race here your $0.02 is worth $0.00......Next, I am seriously considering going to an oval only night....Weds., would still be a race night for road course, I am thinking one night during the week for oval as well, then oval racing again Sunday morning and Road Course racing Sunday afternoon. Ray you are correct it sucked having my $1000 oval truck be punished like it did something wrong last night.......It also sucked but was fun getting my butt kicked by Frank.....Before we can have a seperate oval night I will need a commitment from people to come race......I would also need a VOLUNTEER to announce the races and volunteers to help out around the track. Yes we are open 7 days a week but I don't have 3-4 people working every day, other than race days it is just one of us. And we don't have crazy high gas bills on non-race days because I don't run the heat. Maybe if we dedicate seperate days I can raise the entry fee a couple of dollars......I don't know exactly what to do guys......I love having all of you come out and race here and hang out. Right now I am trying to make 60-70 people (competitive people at that) happy. And trying to make sure this place is here for many years to come......So it is great to here that people would come race oval if we had a seperate day but we also heard that about stadium last year, so we went and spent a ton of money on jumps and spare parts for stadium and the biggest turn out we had was 17!!!! The only good thing that came from that was me getting to go home early and see the fiance and dogs.......Guys trust me I am trying to cater to all of you.....We will be starting at 6:30 next Weds., which is the last night of this points series....after that we may make some more drastic changes......however, I may need a good divorce lawyer before I even get married!!!! Thanks again for the awesome crowd last night!!!! Frank, Qualls and I will be gunnin for you next time.....we have some serious tuning to do apparently.

Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> Adam I think I might go with the crc it's a little more like an oval car to me.


I do like the CRC alot. But the 10r5 is a blown up version of the 12th scale and thats been a proven winner. Plus he is well stocked on Assoc parts, and they are cheaper.


----------



## OvalAlston

ALeeBuck said:


> I do like the CRC alot. But the 10r5 is a blown up version of the 12th scale and thats been a proven winner. Plus he is well stocked on Assoc parts, and they are cheaper.


I think u may have a point.......crap now im confused again.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> I think u may have a point.......crap now im confused again.


HA HA! I was going back and forth also. I really only like 2 things on the CRC, thats the bottom loading batter right in the center, and the flush mounted transponder. Other then that I am not sure what the big diff between the 2 is. Oh yeah, the Assoc is a cheaper kit also.


----------



## OvalAlston

I'm looking for nice used one of either but I found the crc for 200 shipped with futaba 9650 servo


----------



## ALeeBuck

i would only buy used from a fellow racer or hobbiest, then you know how it was treated. for another 60 you can have a new 10r5


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> About the race situation the only thing I'm going to say is the oval guys get the short end of the stick and complain the least. Like stated earlier we get 8 hours out of a 70+ hour week to practice. Also let's say a oval racer gets at Msi at 3pm races start at 7pm out of 4 hours oval drivers get 1. And now u want to put us on another night. I just think it's crazy. We race on any layout no matter if the straights are to narrow or our corners are really wide u say we mess road course layout up by trying to be "Orville" friendly when our straights are narrow trying to be road course friendly and we never complain. But like they say the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


Thing is if you guys had a night all to yourself you would never give up track time. Less time lost switching back and forth between road and oval. I've run oval in the past and it was fun to run nose to tail on a big open fast track. That was back in the 235mm days. MSI is the first place to combine both venues in one night. Nice to be able to do that but , like you said. Oval guys get little practice time. Scenarios abound. I would like to get one so I can show Ray the way around. :freak:


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> HA HA! I was going back and forth also. I really only like 2 things on the CRC, thats the bottom loading batter right in the center, and the flush mounted transponder. Other then that I am not sure what the big diff between the 2 is. Oh yeah, the Assoc is a cheaper kit also.


one cell two cell... thats about it. 
the 10R5 is a better value and indeed lighter. 
CRC makes a beautiful car indeed.


----------



## Matt K

i say we definately need a seperate night, some of us have school/work in the morning


----------



## ewippler

*WTB: reasonably priced Slash with radio gear*

I am still looking for a used Slash with radio for my daughter. Anyone locally have one they might part with? The closer to stock, the better.

PM or email ([email protected]) me with details 

Erik


----------



## msircracing

*A good idea just came my way.....*

Ok, here is what I would like to do.....I want to try a Tuesday oval only race on November 24th. This way we can test the waters to see how many oval racers we can actually get on an oval only night. So if you are an oval guy in favor of an oval only night, tell your friends bring your friends do all you can to show oval needs its own night. Until we test this we are going to continue to have things run how they are. We will put the ice down and have a good oval layout that night. If we can get a good enough crowd to have it make sense (basically not lose money), then we may go forward with a Tuesday night oval program (or different night). Remember this is not a permanent thing yet!!! I just want to try it. I want all of you guys to enjoy coming here and have the hobby continue to grow.....I was once a very serious racer, now it is my life in a way....I love the hobby and I am very competitive....I consider myself a hobby lover and a serious racer, you can be both! Frank you said you can bring an oval crowd.....Let's see it happen!!!! It would be sweet to have 60 oval entries and 70-80 road entries on different nights. 

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## C5Vette

Awesome! That is great that you're willing to give it a try!


----------



## msircracing

*The idea*

The idea was suggested by my dad......who more to trust except in turn three of the truck race!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

For world gt what about 21.5 2 cell just an idea.


----------



## motor runnin

*oval night!*

Your father is a wise man.


----------



## msircracing

*2 cell world gt*

I don't think a 2 cell will fit in a lot of world gt cars......


----------



## f1freak

It's always the more the merrier. 
Oval guys tend to not be (at first) as in control as the faster Road guys because modern oval cars promote flat out racing. Thing is on road racers the drive like that usually end up in the lower mains. Someone says go and all sanity goes right out the window. Slower is faster in most cases and line means everything. I've watched (many times) the slowest car on the track smoke every other fast car just because the driver was blowing turn after turn. The oval guys are not worse than road guys as they are striving for that hundredth of a second at WFO. Road course guys will find time in just improving their lines around the race track. The shortest and most efficient path usually wins. HP doesn't hurt either. But then knowing how fast the car is capable or rotating is key as well.


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc are u still getting one


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> I do like the CRC alot. But the 10r5 is a blown up version of the 12th scale and thats been a proven winner. Plus he is well stocked on Assoc parts, and they are cheaper.





OvalAlston said:


> I think u may have a point.......crap now im confused again.


I've got a CRC GenX10 that I'd like to sell. I only raced it three nights last year at Larry's.
It's in great shape. Comes with a Futaba S9650 servo, replacement parts for the front end,
extra set of tires (already cut), set of side springs, assorted screws and nuts (red), front end shims, steel battery tray (Losi) and a foam bumper and a painted (Sophia) body, also in very good shape.

PM me for price.

Thanks.


----------



## msircracing

*....*

Alston, yes I am still getting one....just need a little $$$$$ before I can....unfortunately my poor oval truck took a pounding last night and needs some parts so it will set me back another week or so. What else would I do on a road course only night? I can only tease little Will so much before it gets boring!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Bill needs to be showered with praise & peanut M&M's


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I don't think a 2 cell will fit in a lot of world gt cars......


There should be a direct correlation between those of you that want to run 2 cell and 21.5 and a single cell 10.5. From what I remember my 13.5 4 cell NiHh is just as slow as my single cell 10.5.
For instance using Team Novaks chart for K/v output and known voltages ...

21.5 is 1800 K/v and at a nominal 7.4v is equal to 13,320 rpm's
17.5 is 2200 K/v and at a nominal 7.4v is equal to 16,280 rpm's
10.5 is 4200 K/v and at a nominal 3.7v is equal to 15,540 rpm's

The 21.5 motor is heavier than the 10.5 and obviously the battery is too.
The potential of the 2 call and the 21.5 offers more tune ability but I think direct drive and 2 cell is a bad idea. I know thats not what all the CRC drivers want to hear but ROAR has been trying to slow everything down for some time now. 17.5 and a 2 cell would just be too frickin' fast. Look at the lack of Modified drivers at any race . Only the pros that get free stuff can really afford to race it. we need to keep cost down and attendance up. I'm game for whatever it takes to get more racers out there .


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Bill needs to be showered with praise & peanut M&M's


Peanut M&M's ? Is that what he is on?
He is the happiest codger I know. 
Guess I haven't had my daily dose. :freak:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Man, I just got here and read all of that......I need to go on a break now!!! Let me start with this, if you don't even race here your $0.02 is worth $0.00......Next, I am seriously considering going to an oval only night....Weds., would still be a race night for road course, I am thinking one night during the week for oval as well, then oval racing again Sunday morning and Road Course racing Sunday afternoon. Ray you are correct it sucked having my $1000 oval truck be punished like it did something wrong last night.......It also sucked but was fun getting my butt kicked by Frank.....Before we can have a seperate oval night I will need a commitment from people to come race......I would also need a VOLUNTEER to announce the races and volunteers to help out around the track. Yes we are open 7 days a week but I don't have 3-4 people working every day, other than race days it is just one of us. And we don't have crazy high gas bills on non-race days because I don't run the heat. Maybe if we dedicate seperate days I can raise the entry fee a couple of dollars......I don't know exactly what to do guys......I love having all of you come out and race here and hang out. Right now I am trying to make 60-70 people (competitive people at that) happy. And trying to make sure this place is here for many years to come......So it is great to here that people would come race oval if we had a seperate day but we also heard that about stadium last year, so we went and spent a ton of money on jumps and spare parts for stadium and the biggest turn out we had was 17!!!! The only good thing that came from that was me getting to go home early and see the fiance and dogs.......Guys trust me I am trying to cater to all of you.....We will be starting at 6:30 next Weds., which is the last night of this points series....after that we may make some more drastic changes......however, I may need a good divorce lawyer before I even get married!!!! Thanks again for the awesome crowd last night!!!! Frank, Qualls and I will be gunnin for you next time.....we have some serious tuning to do apparently.
> 
> Marc


Let me guess, Fast Frank smoked your track record last Weds..
cater to the masses Marc. Sad but you can ill afford to cater to the needs of the few when the needs of the many await you. (Spock)


----------



## ALeeBuck

Way to be late Barry, guess where i am about to pull into...


----------



## ALeeBuck

But still PM me price plz Barry


----------



## OvalAlston

U have pm Barry


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Ok, here is what I would like to do.....I want to try a Tuesday oval only race on November 24th. This way we can test the waters to see how many oval racers we can actually get on an oval only night. So if you are an oval guy in favor of an oval only night, tell your friends bring your friends do all you can to show oval needs its own night. Until we test this we are going to continue to have things run how they are. We will put the ice down and have a good oval layout that night. If we can get a good enough crowd to have it make sense (basically not lose money), then we may go forward with a Tuesday night oval program (or different night). Remember this is not a permanent thing yet!!! I just want to try it. I want all of you guys to enjoy coming here and have the hobby continue to grow.....I was once a very serious racer, now it is my life in a way....I love the hobby and I am very competitive....I consider myself a hobby lover and a serious racer, you can be both! Frank you said you can bring an oval crowd.....Let's see it happen!!!! It would be sweet to have 60 oval entries and 70-80 road entries on different nights.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Okay I haven't raced there in a while but .... If you want the out-of-towner's to come , you are going to have to make it either Friday Evening or Saturday.
$0.02.


----------



## Mike_D

ewippler said:


> I am still looking for a used Slash with radio for my daughter. Anyone locally have one they might part with? The closer to stock, the better.
> 
> PM or email ([email protected]) me with details
> 
> Erik


I have a futaba magnum crystal type radio I'll give you for 25 bucks if you want that


----------



## f1freak

Mike_D said:


> I have a futaba magnum crystal type radio I'll give you for 25 bucks if you want that


Thats not a slash ! :freak:


----------



## Barry Z

Pm's sent.
Thanks.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

I'll make some calls and see who i can round up for the 24th!


----------



## msircracing

*24th*

Thanks Frank!!!


----------



## f1freak

I've had the Flu for a few days now... I hope I feel better before Sunday.

Everyone says the Photon factory Drivers are using X-Ray suspension parts. 
We should deem those as Gamma-Ray Cars. lol
Just a thought. Now that It's together and ready all I need is to stop ..... we wont get into that~


----------



## msircracing

*Oval*

John, we have an oval car in the case waiting for you to buy it so you can race on the 24th!!!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

I started a MSI Raceway thread in the oval track discussion. hope ya dont mind Marc.


----------



## msircracing

*nope*

don't mind at all....anything to promote the racing is awesome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> John, we have an oval car in the case waiting for you to buy it so you can race on the 24th!!!


What do you have???


----------



## msircracing

The associated 10r5, KSG3, or the SSE pro 3 hyper drive


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> The idea was suggested by my dad......who more to trust except in turn three of the truck race!!!


You have cool dad can I be a step son!!!!!LOL


----------



## Gt35rgsx

awwwwe iam telling your boss willie get back to work


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> John, we have an oval car in the case waiting for you to buy it so you can race on the 24th!!!


I need money...


----------



## OvalAlston

mrbighead said:


> You have cool dad can I be a step son!!!!!LOL


Sorry Willie I already got that spot


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> The associated 10r5, KSG3, or the SSE pro 3 hyper drive


I was meaning used not new unless that is what you do have used I can get all that new as well I was looking for a good deal on a good used oval car
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston, you have PM sir


----------



## little will

Is there anyone that's wants to run some rcgt?


----------



## f1freak

I thought I was just sick. But after researching the symptoms of the H1N1 virus it is quite possible thats was Nic and I have been dealing with for these last few days. I would hope that no one gets this as it is a vicious bitch. The inability to regulate body temperature makes me feel like I did when the hospital had me on Morphine. Evil evil bitch! Any one feeling even marginally ill should isolate themselves from others. I have not left the house or even had food for almost 5 days now and strange thing is, I'm not even hungry. I think I have lost at east 5lbs. Not the ideal way to get the lead out. Hope no one gets this nasty basty of a virus. Take care fellas.


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> Is there anyone that's wants to run some rcgt?


What the hell is RCGT,, Do you mean World GT?


----------



## OvalAlston

little will said:


> Is there anyone that's wants to run some rcgt?


What is that Will


----------



## OvalAlston

Will I just looked it up I would rather do that than world gt. If we can get a class started sign me up.


----------



## OvalAlston

Rcgt Rules

The concept of this class is to have a realistic/scale race class that looks like it's full scale GT/Touring Car counterpart.
-Any 4wd 1/10th scale electric or nitro chassis
-Any realistic bodies:190mm or 200mm (no Stratus, Mazda 6 race bodies).
-Any 26mm spoked wheels:any offset from 0mm-10mm(no dish wheels)
-HPI #4790 D-Compound X-Pattern Radial Tires*inserts optional, although not needed
-Kit Lexan wing (cut to stock cut line) or Any plastic wing set only.
-27 turn motor limit (brushless allowed, 17.5 min. per ROAR rules).
-Any 6 cell NiMh or 2s 7.4V Lipo allowed.
-Any chassis option parts allowed.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Rcgt Rules
> 
> The concept of this class is to have a realistic/scale race class that looks like it's full scale GT/Touring Car counterpart.
> -Any 4wd 1/10th scale electric or nitro chassis
> -Any realistic bodies:190mm or 200mm (no Stratus, Mazda 6 race bodies).
> -Any 26mm spoked wheels:any offset from 0mm-10mm(no dish wheels)
> -HPI #4790 D-Compound X-Pattern Radial Tires*inserts optional, although not needed
> -Kit Lexan wing (cut to stock cut line) or Any plastic wing set only.
> -27 turn motor limit (brushless allowed, 17.5 min. per ROAR rules).
> -Any 6 cell NiMh or 2s 7.4V Lipo allowed.
> -Any chassis option parts allowed.


Problem is if we start running all these rogue classes the other classes will suffer . I would rather see everyone running one or two classes like 13.5 and Vintage and keep the field like it is . If you would like to have a 26mm tire "stock" class why don't we all just transport our asses through time and go back to the 1990's. No sir, I'm not interested in diluting the field any more than it already is. Until we have a class with at least 3 full heats of competitors , thinning out the competition does not compute.


----------



## f1freak

Thing is , Mark Rodney and I tried to get every one to run a class based on Tamiya Championship rules and no one would do it. The cars were to look like real touring cars and liveried up as such. NO ONE WOULD DO IT! 
Sounds like a make shift Vintage class with 17.5 and most likely everyone will be using the Hot Bodies Porsche 911. Now if we were to emulate the Porsche Super Cup Cars..... but then again.....no, James and Barry will win no matter what rules you decide to use. I would rather do that than Vintage but those tire will go to waste. I would bet if we did that class it would kill VTA. Not sure I care any more .


----------



## OvalAlston

Sounds like fun to me I figure we can get at least 5 racers that's a class. Will let me know if u can get more people interested I will put world gt car on hold rcgt sounds cheaper. I got great idea for a 300c body


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Sounds like fun to me I figure we can get at least 5 racers that's a class. Will let me know if u can get more people interested I will put world gt car on hold rcgt sounds cheaper. I got great idea for a 300c body


So whom is going to deem the bodies "realistic"?
Too many loop holes...
WGT is very inexpensive and you can use your single cell packs from the Orville car.


----------



## OvalAlston

The bodies just can't be racing bodies they say realistic be cause the hpi touring cars actually look like real cars. World is way mor expensive when a roller for world is 260+ and for rcgt can 80+ that's a nice tc4.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> The bodies just can't be racing bodies they say realistic be cause the hpi touring cars actually look like real cars. World is way mor expensive when a roller for world is 260+ and for rcgt can 80+ that's a nice tc4.


I have both of them . And I spent way more money on the VTA.
So whatever math you want to use to justify what class you want to run.
All these stupid classes made it more difficult to have one for anything to run just makes for more crap. Run what you want bro! 

GT is specifically a two door coupe.
Touring is for four door saloons.
Realistic? No one can hold a candle to the Tamiya bodies. NO ONE!
Furthermore you are comparing a new WGT vs. an out dated car that you may not be able to get parts for much longer.
My LTC-R looks like a Lexus.... What more could you want?


----------



## OvalAlston

I don't have to justify anything I run it I run it. I don't c y it has to be a crap class. It's something different u get to run any cool looking body along as it's not a racing body and don't have to worry about what era it's in or the aerodynamics. If you love tamiya so much u can run those bodies as long as there 190-200mm and seriously at Msi u really think those rules are gonna be strictly enforced marc is a cool dude he will probably let the drivers decide. Also I love u John but u are high off your ass if u think this rcgt class is going to be more expensive than world. We can say xray 007 that I know I can get parts for is still cheaper than a world roller. And let's not get started on up keep the worlds run foam, the rubber will outlast the foam everytime.


----------



## OvalAlston

Also is Kurt on here or can any body get in touch with him if let him know I'm trying to get a hold of him and he can contact me at 313-529-6212.


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Frank you have PM


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> I don't have to justify anything I run it I run it. I don't c y it has to be a crap class. It's something different u get to run any cool looking body along as it's not a racing body and don't have to worry about what era it's in or the aerodynamics. If you love tamiya so much u can run those bodies as long as there 190-200mm and seriously at Msi u really think those rules are gonna be strictly enforced marc is a cool dude he will probably let the drivers decide. Also I love u John but u are high off your ass if u think this rcgt class is going to be more expensive than world. We can say xray 007 that I know I can get parts for is still cheaper than a world roller. And let's not get started on up keep the worlds run foam, the rubber will outlast the foam everytime.


Have you ever run WGT? Or VTA? I'm not saying don't do it . I'm just trying to stop the diversity . If we have 10 classes then that will limit the amount of racers in the other classes. I would much rather race 12 guys and have a B main (just for Ray) lol than have 5 classes of 4 or 5 guys . back in the day every one , I mean EVERYONE ran open TC. We had 10 heats of them. Now we are lucky to get 10 guys to run the same class. I do in fact love the Tamiya bodies . I have a small collection of them. Lets just take a look at all the classes shall we ?

Mod TC ... open.. no racers
SS TC ... 13.5 or 19t 12 or so but not sure since 17.5 started
Stock TC ... 17.5 or 27t not sure but at least one heat 
RCGT 17.5 controlled tire... almost ... no racers yet but interesting for sure
VTA 21.5 and last I recall we had 2 heats of them.. AWESOME!
Thats just 4WD.. then we have pan cars ..
3 types of oval... not bad ... no mod? go figure!
WGT a fixed spec class .. the tires are actually fairly in expensive and do last a while believe it or not.
then 12th... hit and miss at best ... no mod and high tire wear.
thats about 6 classes we run and we would need 50 individuals running multiple classes to make qualifying meaningful. Otherwise everyone is in the A... 
Personally I wish I could have one of every car and be able to run them all. But I'm human and not rich like Ray. I like the premise of that class better than that of VTA. But not so many I think will be willing to make the change. 
Tires and a Body alone are going to set you back around $80. And once everyone figures out that Andy or James will put a T3 in that class , everyone will get discouraged and quit. Any one else run three classes besides Ray ?
Thats what I thought . Ive watched the masses split and that only makes the racing less fun.. As for people and cars, more is better! But as for the classes.... more is not better. Thing is everyone wants to win. Some guys think changing to another class will yield a victory (sweet victory). But the truth is you will only get better if you race the really fast guys. Even if he is Canadian.:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*Just gettin a feel*

To help with the cost of additional race nights (separating oval and road course) how many people would be completely apposed to a $2 increase in entry fee? for example, weds. night $10, 2nd class $6. Sunday $12, 2nd class $7......let me here your thoughts, feel free to PM or email....Thanks guys.....trying to make things work for all of you!!!


----------



## motor runnin

I know I only run one class so it`s not really any pressure on me. I would be happy to pay the extra $2.00 to race,,,,,,,,,,,,Mitch.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> To help with the cost of additional race nights (separating oval and road course) how many people would be completely apposed to a $2 increase in entry fee? for example, weds. night $10, 2nd class $6. Sunday $12, 2nd class $7......let me here your thoughts, feel free to PM or email....Thanks guys.....trying to make things work for all of you!!!


... racers race, period.


----------



## magna750

*kurt*



OvalAlston said:


> Also is Kurt on here or can any body get in touch with him if let him know I'm trying to get a hold of him and he can contact me at 313-529-6212.


whats up man ?


----------



## magna750

msircracing said:


> To help with the cost of additional race nights (separating oval and road course) how many people would be completely apposed to a $2 increase in entry fee? for example, weds. night $10, 2nd class $6. Sunday $12, 2nd class $7......let me here your thoughts, feel free to PM or email....Thanks guys.....trying to make things work for all of you!!!


Mark 
john is right racers race. times are tough but if we want to race we need the track to survive. Do what u need to do man.


----------



## C5Vette

I like all this new interest but I agree with John. I would rather see 30 racers in one class than 6 classes with 5 racers each. It's also better for the track to have less heats with the same amount of racers. I really think racers get a sense of accomplishment when they progress up the class order. (d main to c main to b main etc). When you're in the D main for 3 weeks and then move to the bottom of the C and so on, and you keep improving, it keeps people interested (and hooked...lol)


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> To help with the cost of additional race nights (separating oval and road course) how many people would be completely apposed to a $2 increase in entry fee? for example, weds. night $10, 2nd class $6. Sunday $12, 2nd class $7......let me here your thoughts, feel free to PM or email....Thanks guys.....trying to make things work for all of you!!!


Okay with me .....


----------



## T Tom

*What Nights ?*



msircracing said:


> To help with the cost of additional race nights (separating oval and road course) how many people would be completely apposed to a $2 increase in entry fee? for example, weds. night $10, 2nd class $6. Sunday $12, 2nd class $7.


I don't have a problem at + $2. Just wondering about which nights will be racing what ? I personally have a bigger problem justifying going out 2 nights.


----------



## Bigz84

T Tom said:


> I don't have a problem at + $2. Just wondering about which nights will be racing what ? I personally have a bigger problem justifying going out 2 nights.


I agree with T Tom. I couldn't make last Wednesday due to the whole family being ill, but I know I can get out once a week, but not twice. I just planned on bringing my xxxt out and putting a mod motor in it to run Mod Truck Oval, and also running Touring. I don't mind staying late on Wednesday, I but I would mind having to run two different nights. That would suck for me, I would have to choose which night.

About race night pricing, Marc do what you have to do to stay in business. As John has stated, racers race. "if you build it, they will come".

Hopefully, the family can bounce back this weekend, and I'll see you Wednesday, hopefully running oval and touring.


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> To help with the cost of additional race nights (separating oval and road course) how many people would be completely apposed to a $2 increase in entry fee? for example, weds. night $10, 2nd class $6. Sunday $12, 2nd class $7......let me here your thoughts, feel free to PM or email....Thanks guys.....trying to make things work for all of you!!!


With the kinda place you have you should be even higher that!!! I charge 10$ and 5$ and my place is less than half the size of yours!!! Check around when we go to Grand Rapids it is 15$ and 7$ at the carpet track and at the new proving grounds it is 18$ for the first class so in my opinion you should raise it and like everyone is saying whatever it takes to keep you going will keep them coming!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## motor runnin

Eighteen dollars for one class? I`ll quit just as fast as I started this hobby.


----------



## OvalAlston

motor runnin said:


> Eighteen dollars for one class? I`ll quit just as fast as I started this hobby.


X 2 on that


----------



## msircracing

*Don't Worry!!!!*

It won't be $18 trust me!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rough_necked

I suppose 2wouldnt be so bad. Just keep my new photon warm on Sundays.


----------



## Bigz84

msircracing said:


> It won't be $18 trust me!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Marc,
Those screws come in?


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> It won't be $18 trust me!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I agree but there was over 100 of us paying that on race day!!!
Call us crazy but that is what it was and that is what we paid!!!


----------



## reilly

It sounds fine to me, Mark 
Just keep having the best place to race. 

James

Ps, Many places in the country are as high as 18 bucks for a first class or worse. So we should be very grateful to have as nice of a track to race at for as little as Mark charges. IMO


----------



## C5Vette

reilly said:


> It sounds fine to me, Mark
> Just keep having the best place to race.
> 
> James
> 
> Ps, Many places in the country are as high as 18 bucks for a first class or worse. So we should be very grateful to have as nice of a track to race at for as little as Mark charges. IMO


4:00 am.....Do you sleep? LOL


----------



## f1freak

LOL Washtinaw is $16 for the 1st class and $14 for the 2nd. And theres over 20 heats...


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> LOL Washtinaw is $16 for the 1st class and $14 for the 2nd. And theres over 20 heats...


And running 3 classes + 2 kids would = $76 a race day......Wouldn't happen on my end!!


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> I agree but there was over 100 of us paying that on race day!!!
> Call us crazy but that is what it was and that is what we paid!!!


Hey, have you race any time this year or just talking on hobby talk?


----------



## Mike_D

Jacking up the price isn't bad but maybe lowering the price on additional classes might be a good idea to compinsate. More classes more broken part so it would even itself out IMO


----------



## harmocy

mrbighead said:


> Hey, have you race any time this year or just talking on hobby talk?


LOLOL We race here at my place 3 days per week!!! All summer I raced outdoors all summer on my track every other Sunday here and on the oposite Sunday at another track that is not far from me I also have been down to the Proving Grounds for their opener and plenty of times at BFG not to mention the MORL races all off-road which I know is not your thing but it was not mine until this year I also have my tickets for the Birds again this year and would be going to Cleveland but my wife has surgery that week. So yeah I have been gettin around. I see the prices I know the industry and I surely know how much it cost to open and maintain a hobby shop with a track!!!
Any more questions??? :wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

Mike_D said:


> Jacking up the price isn't bad but maybe lowering the price on additional classes might be a good idea to compinsate. More classes more broken part so it would even itself out IMO


Definetly agree x2


----------



## OvalAlston

I guess my question is about the people that run oval and road course that's 10 dollars tues and then 10 dollars wend. And what about the people that would run two classes each night that's 32 dollars a week. I was gonna do slash oval/stock oval tues, and vta/world gt wendsday. As to if we had just one night I would have dropped one because four classes in one night would have been to much. I think u will have more people joining more classes to keep there self busy since the days are focused individually to road course and then oval. IMO


----------



## bang22nd

harmocy said:


> LOLOL We race here at my place 3 days per week!!! All summer I raced outdoors all summer on my track every other Sunday here and on the oposite Sunday at another track that is not far from me I also have been down to the Proving Grounds for their opener and plenty of times at BFG not to mention the MORL races all off-road which I know is not your thing but it was not mine until this year I also have my tickets for the Birds again this year and would be going to Cleveland but my wife has surgery that week. So yeah I have been gettin around. I see the prices I know the industry and I surely know how much it cost to open and maintain a hobby shop with a track!!!
> Any more questions??? :wave:


 Mark, I believe you were asking "racers" what they thought, Mr. Gaylord racing here missed that. He doesn't have the very close and larger competition that you have.:wave: We like your track, we like your hobby store, we like the at home feel that we get when we come there, $2, come on most smokers pay 3 times that a pack, not to mention thats one monster for Will, but I have to agree with some of the other guys if you start to listen to Mr. Gaylord racing and crank the entry fees to the levels they are around the country your entrys will start to fall instead of the increase you have seen.
I say yes to the $2, but you should give the discount to those that make it out tue. and wed. Sunday has allways been its own thing so that doesn't count. :wave:


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> LOLOL We race here at my place 3 days per week!!! All summer I raced outdoors all summer on my track every other Sunday here and on the oposite Sunday at another track that is not far from me I also have been down to the Proving Grounds for their opener and plenty of times at BFG not to mention the MORL races all off-road which I know is not your thing but it was not mine until this year I also have my tickets for the Birds again this year and would be going to Cleveland but my wife has surgery that week. So yeah I have been gettin around. I see the prices I know the industry and I surely know how much it cost to open and maintain a hobby shop with a track!!!
> Any more questions??? :wave:


I have one more question did you ever learn how to drive without hitting ever board. LMFAO


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> I guess my question is about the people that run oval and road course that's 10 dollars tues and then 10 dollars wend. And what about the people that would run two classes each night that's 32 dollars a week. I was gonna do slash oval/stock oval tues, and vta/world gt wendsday. As to if we had just one night I would have dropped one because four classes in one night would have been to much. I think u will have more people joining more classes to keep there self busy since the days are focused individually to road course and then oval. IMO


You could just come on Sunday and still run both.......


----------



## harmocy

mrbighead said:


> I have one more question did you ever learn how to drive without hitting ever board. LMFAO


No I still do that!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy

bang22nd said:


> Mark, I believe you were asking "racers" what they thought, Mr. Gaylord racing here missed that. He doesn't have the very close and larger competition that you have.:wave: We like your track, we like your hobby store, we like the at home feel that we get when we come there, $2, come on most smokers pay 3 times that a pack, not to mention thats one monster for Will, but I have to agree with some of the other guys if you start to listen to Mr. Gaylord racing and crank the entry fees to the levels they are around the country your entrys will start to fall instead of the increase you have seen.
> I say yes to the $2, but you should give the discount to those that make it out tue. and wed. Sunday has allways been its own thing so that doesn't count. :wave:


When I do come down I do race over there but that is besides the point I charge 10$ and 5$ and on wed night it is 7$ and 5$ I was just saying some prices that I have experienced and that frequent racer thing is a great idea!!! I never said crank the prices what I said is that if you "have to" people will still come and that is proven all over the country!!! I will be getting ready for the birds and will make it over there in the next couple of weeks and whatever the cost is I will pay it because I want to see tracks like MSI be there for the "racers"!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalAlston

C5Vette said:


> You could just come on Sunday and still run both.......


You hardly ever c me on a sunday race day. I'm not available to race on weekends like how some people don't race during the week.


----------



## f1freak

Mike_D said:


> Jacking up the price isn't bad but maybe lowering the price on additional classes might be a good idea to compinsate. More classes more broken part so it would even itself out IMO


I'll 3rd or 4th that ...


----------



## msircracing

*Thanks*

I appreciate all of the input guys and the kind words as well.....There will be a ton of thought put in to any decision before anything is finalized.....as for now things will continue as we have been running them.....the only thing that I would like to do immediately is have a heated practice day, talkingto some guy Friday afternoons would be best. So Friday starting at 2pm until 9pm we will have the heat on for you practicers.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I appreciate all of the input guys and the kind words as well.....There will be a ton of thought put in to any decision before anything is finalized.....as for now things will continue as we have been running them.....the only thing that I would like to do immediately is have a heated practice day, talkingto some guy Friday afternoons would be best. So Friday starting at 2pm until 9pm we will have the heat on for you practicers.


It would probably be in all of our best interests (especially in the winter) to come in the front door instead of the side door to help keep the tempurature more stable and most of all.... DRY!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> I appreciate all of the input guys and the kind words as well.....There will be a ton of thought put in to any decision before anything is finalized.....as for now things will continue as we have been running them.....the only thing that I would like to do immediately is have a heated practice day, talkingto some guy Friday afternoons would be best. So Friday starting at 2pm until 9pm we will have the heat on for you practicers.


I think that's a good idea, if I don't work I will be there Friday I wiil post and let you guys know how I did in Fort Wayne.


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> It would probably be in all of our best interests (especially in the winter) to come in the front door instead of the side door to help keep the tempurature more stable and most of all.... DRY!


Wow, I hate to say it but John is on a roll!!! That's 3 good points this week that I agree with you on. The more cars in one class, the increse in fee, and keep the doors shut. :freak:


----------



## msircracing

*John???*

It's because he isn't feeling well!!! The good points may come to an end!! LOL


----------



## ovalfan

*Store Hours?*

I have finally got my oval car done and stopped by today and got a bag to carry it but I forgot to check how late you are open during the week. I am going to need some practice time with this, I have not turned an oval lap since JJ's... thanks


----------



## f1freak

:freak::freak::freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

ovalfan said:


> I have finally got my oval car done and stopped by today and got a bag to carry it but I forgot to check how late you are open during the week. I am going to need some practice time with this, I have not turned an oval lap since JJ's... thanks


They are open until 9pm everyday but sunday, which is 7pm. Dedicated oval practice is Saturday 10am-2pm, and monday 5pm-9pm. You can practice any other day also, but might have to change to track around and share with the road course guys. 

Get some practice laps in soon. Every Sunday is race day, and right now Wednesday nights. BUT they are gonna try an oval only on tuesday Nov 24th.


----------



## mrbighead

I hope you guys had fun to day? I did finish 7th in the A out of 23 people the car was fast but like always they were faster. I hope to get back running 17.5 rubber or 13.5 Barry,you and James would of had fun.


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> I hope you guys had fun to day? I did finish 7th in the A out of 23 people the car was fast but like always they were faster. I hope to get back running 17.5 rubber or 13.5 Barry,you and James would of had fun.


way to go willie. missed you guys today


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> way to go willie. missed you guys today


ALeeBuck, you had Larry to take are place. LOL :wave:


----------



## flyin5

What are your biggest classes on sunday.


----------



## f1freak

flyin5 said:


> What are your biggest classes on sunday.


Corner Diving 101 :freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Corner Diving 101 :freak:


And your instructor's name is Little Will! LOL! He's actually getting much better.....but you still have to drive defensively or get the spur stripping smackdown!!


----------



## mrbighead

flyin5 said:


> What are your biggest classes on sunday.


It change from week to week I think VTA, Oval and 17.5- 13.5 rubber if everbody show up to race. Rubber might have the biggest class , I could be wrong you just have to come out to see who showed up on Sunday race.....


----------



## ALeeBuck

SHHHHHH not everybody post all at the same time.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

man everyone is in a very talkative mood i see.


----------



## OvalAlston

I c I'll have to get the ball rolling Marc what's up on a slash figure 8. I could hit full throttle on my slash threw the intersection I c money in parts being made.


----------



## C5Vette

No time to talk. Gotta build my T3!


----------



## msircracing

*Peaceful.....*

Kinda, nice when it's quiet, that means the drama isn't at its peak again!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Rotor*

Reilly, did you still need a rotor? We just had one show up.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> No time to talk. Gotta build my T3!


:freak::dude:


----------



## C5Vette

Getting there!


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> Getting there!



LOL, I bet Andy is grinden his teeth .........


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> I c I'll have to get the ball rolling Marc what's up on a slash figure 8. I could hit full throttle on my slash threw the intersection I c money in parts being made.


yea do figure 8
that would be sick


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry u have pm


And figure 8 would be to cool. Slash would definetlyvbe the highlight of race night even more than now.


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam u have pm


----------



## msircracing

*Tonight*

Reminder to everybody..............................We are still doing oval and road course tonight......We will be starting at 6:30pm tonight also!!! I know there was some confusion....Let me know if you have any questions....See you tonight!

Marc


----------



## Barry Z

Alston you have mail.


----------



## f1freak

I got mail ! I got mail ! 
You go lady .... Yea!!!


----------



## Thirtybird

C5Vette said:


> Getting there!


Hey Ray - I was just reading about some folks having problems with some of the countersunk holes on the new chasis - I guess XRay got enough complaints that they posted something about how to help prevent it on their website :

http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/ne...Xnet_Session=b568519b30a416f597012b9fef19007b

Hate to see you have problems with a brand new kit!


----------



## OvalAlston

What a great day for racing.


----------



## f1freak

Thirtybird said:


> Hey Ray - I was just reading about some folks having problems with some of the countersunk holes on the new chasis - I guess XRay got enough complaints that they posted something about how to help prevent it on their website :
> 
> http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/ne...Xnet_Session=b568519b30a416f597012b9fef19007b
> 
> Hate to see you have problems with a brand new kit!


We strongly recommend that you apply CA glue to the countersunk holes in the chassis where the front aluminum arm holders are mounted. Apply a small drop of CA glue to each countersunk hole and spread the glue around the countersunk surface; this will help to strengthen the hole and prevent damage from Will Josens "T-Boning" you.:dude:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Marc, thanks for hosting another great night of racing. It was even better then normal cause I didn't break anything, GO ME! 

Congrats to all the points winners!


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> We strongly recommend that you apply CA glue to the countersunk holes in the chassis where the front aluminum arm holders are mounted. Apply a small drop of CA glue to each countersunk hole and spread the glue around the countersunk surface; this will help to strengthen the hole and prevent damage from Will Josens "T-Boning" you.:dude:


HA! HA! LOL! So true!


----------



## Matt K

can we run road coarse first next week?


----------



## Barry Z

Good time as usual, Thanks again Marc.


----------



## msircracing

*Road Course/Oval*

Awesome points series again for Weds night!! We had some extremely close battles (unless Barry was in the class, DOMINATED!!!)..... And yes another record crowd, 76 entries, you guys are the best racers ever!! Thank you for the support!!......Here is the schedule for next week...

Monday Oval Practice
Tuesday Oval Only "Test Night", start time of 7pm.....3 Heats and a main, $10 1st class $5 second class.
Weds....Road Course first, Oval last....Start time 6:30 prompt!!
Thurs.....Closed for Thanksgiving
Friday....Heated practice 2pm to close (begins this Friday)
Saturday...Oval Practice 10am-2pm, Road Course until close
Sunday....definitely road course and oval, however, schedule is to be determined

Please let me know if there are any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> Awesome points series again for Weds night!! We had some extremely close battles (unless Barry was in the class, DOMINATED!!!)..... And yes another record crowd, 76 entries, you guys are the best racers ever!! Thank you for the support!!......Here is the schedule for next week...
> 
> Monday Oval Practice
> Tuesday Oval Only "Test Night", start time of 7pm.....3 Heats and a main, $10 1st class $5 second class.
> Weds....Road Course first, Oval last....Start time 6:30 prompt!!
> Thurs.....Closed for Thanksgiving
> Friday....Heated practice 2pm to close (begins this Friday)
> Saturday...Oval Practice 10am-2pm, Road Course until close
> Sunday....definitely road course and oval, however, schedule is to be determined
> 
> Please let me know if there are any questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Now Mark, don't yell at me and tell me to go race somewhere else but, having oval on both tue and wed this week may affect your test results because the oval guys may figure on skipping tue anyway cus wed is still avaliable. Again I'm just asking and not throwing my car at you, lol :wave:
I had a very good time last night, alston, we need to do that again. Great races. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Awesome points series again for Weds night!! We had some extremely close battles (unless Barry was in the class, DOMINATED!!!).....
> Thanks,
> Marc


 Thanks, but I've got a feeling that's going to change ......... lol.


----------



## OvalAlston

bang22nd said:


> Now Mark, don't yell
> I had a very good time last night, alston, we need to do that again. Great races. Thanks for the memories.


Yes we do I had a blast next it will be closer gotta get my car dialed in a little more. Next time I'm coming for u. Lol


----------



## msircracing

*...*

I spoke to all of the oval guys last night, they want their own night too....they all planning on coming out on Tuesday so we can get an accurate count of how many we can expect on an oval night.....As far as what I said to you last night, I apologize, I lost my cool.... Hope you don't hold it against me....I think we all have those moments


----------



## msircracing

*World GT*

On a side note, how many people are going to or would like to race world GT? I plan on getting one, I know Greg would also like to get one, Adam already has one......That's 3!! We would just like to get a feel for the amount of people that would run it.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

I'm running as soon as I get money for a car should be ready in a couple of weeks.


----------



## OvalAlston

Msiracing u have pm


----------



## Tim Stamper

Gabe... Joe T, Mike D.

I think all those guys bring em weekly too, but no one to run.

Tim


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> On a side note, how many people are going to or would like to race world GT? I plan on getting one, I know Greg would also like to get one, Adam already has one......That's 3!! We would just like to get a feel for the amount of people that would run it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


I have one ... single cell 10.5

What's this I hear Barry is into B&D? You ol' dog! :freak:


----------



## Matt K

who ended up winning VTA?
Barry I'm guessing? lol


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series Winners*

13.5 Rubber-Dave Johnson
1/12 Scale-Ray Cappel
17.5 Rubber-Barry Z.
VTA-Barry Z.
Oval Car-Greg Qualls
Oval Truck-Greg Qualls
Slash Oval-John K.

As always there was some awesome racing......We are going to be putting together a "driver appreciation night" in a couple of weeks to start a new points series.....pizza and pop will be given out and entry fees will be reduced for the night.....We will be racing in the meantime as well. See ya soon


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> I spoke to all of the oval guys last night, they want their own night too....they all planning on coming out on Tuesday so we can get an accurate count of how many we can expect on an oval night.....As far as what I said to you last night, I apologize, I lost my cool.... Hope you don't hold it against me....I think we all have those moments


No grudge here, I just want to enjoy my relaxation time like everyone else.:beatdeadhorse:

As far as world gt, I think there is a f103gt if we can convert my f1's for cheep? but then I guess I'm asking you to do what happened to the 17.5 race last night, two different style cars in the same heat. If there is enough intrest in the world gt I would probally get a car. Matt is running 12th and a touring car, I can't see him doing a third class, well I can't see me paying for a third car. lol


----------



## msircracing

*Poor Little Horse*

I wish we could edit the horse to look like my oval truck!!! I personally wouldn't have an issue with you running an f103gt against my world gt car, but I can't speak for everyone. I think a lot of us want to do world gt just to be able to race something, especially oval guys (which we are accused of only being able to turn left) that love pan cars, the class is perfect for us.


----------



## f1freak

I was thinking of putting my WGT on the oval actually , Just to run it wfo for 4 mins.


----------



## msircracing

*....*

That would be cool with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> I was thinking of putting my WGT on the oval actually , Just to run it wfo for 4 mins.


What is wfo? :freak:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> That would be cool with me. :thumbsup:


I have a nice B4 for sale. I will accept any reasonable offer. I need the $.


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> What is wfo? :freak:


WIDE-FRICKIN'-OPEN!


----------



## msircracing

*B4*

$5.......that seems reasonable!!!! SOLD!!


----------



## bang22nd

:thumbsup:


f1freak said:


> WIDE-FRICKIN'-OPEN!


Ohh, I'm used to WOT Wide-open-throtle:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> $5.......that seems reasonable!!!! SOLD!!


COMON!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry you have a P/M


----------



## C5Vette

Well the T3 is complete! Hope to shake it down Sunday, although I may still run the old foam 007 until I have all the bugs worked out!


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> Well the T3 is complete! Hope to shake it down Sunday, although I may still run the old foam 007 until I have all the bugs worked out!


Wait...did you say you bought a new car you waited for, built it, and your gonna race it all in the same week? Hot damn, I didn't think that could be done.


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> Wait...did you say you bought a new car you waited for, built it, and your gonna race it all in the same week? Hot damn, I didn't think that could be done.


Uhhhhh.......YEP!


----------



## magna750

Mark had a great time once again. Thanks for giving us a place to run that is as nice as MSI. Hope to see the # of people keeps going up.
dont forget Im looking for a good deal on a oval car SALE /TRADE
:woohoo:


Kurt


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Ohh, I'm used to WOT Wide-open-throtle:thumbsup:


WFO is 30% more aggressive than WOT. :freak:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ok so my dad came up to try out my vta car and he deleted all my settings on my controller F***ing awesome


----------



## ALeeBuck

What time does MSI open tomorrow?


----------



## seadog

f1freak said:


> I have a nice B4 for sale. I will accept any reasonable offer. I need the $.


How about that Mugen, it looks so sweet.. :thumbsup:
Trade you the losi + $$$
Steve


----------



## msircracing

*Open*

We opened at 11am today....heat comes on at 1:30


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck you have PM.


----------



## Thirtybird

*Storage boxes available*

Hey, at work, we got about 45 stackable plastic tape cases that measure about 4.5"x4.5"x1" that snap lock. I'm willing to give out as many to anyone as you think you'll actually use - first come first serve, just PM me.

Picture is below :


----------



## motor runnin

Marc, do you have any truck bodies in stock? I`m going to need one soon.


----------



## OvalAlston

Thirtybird u have pm


----------



## msircracing

*Matt Prange*

If anyone has Matt P.'s number can you let him know his parts just came in so he can race weds.?

Mitch,

Yes I have truck bodies in stock.....Want me to hold one for you?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z

Thirtybird, you have PM.


----------



## motor runnin

Please and thank you. I`ll get it tuesday on race day. Thanks.


----------



## Thirtybird

msircracing said:


> If anyone has Matt P.'s number can you let him know his parts just came in so he can race weds.?
> 
> Mitch,
> 
> Yes I have truck bodies in stock.....Want me to hold one for you?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Will let him know!


----------



## motor runnin

*Body*



Thirtybird said:


> Will let him know!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## f1freak

seadog said:


> How about that Mugen, it looks so sweet.. :thumbsup:
> Trade you the losi + $$$
> Steve


Losi? Whats that ? Never heard of it .. is that a good car ?
:freak:


----------



## rough_necked

There isn't some law that says I have to wait three months to race my new photon is there?


----------



## seadog

f1freak said:


> Losi? Whats that ? Never heard of it .. is that a good car ?
> :freak:


The Losi is good, unfortunately the driver isn't 

I'll just give you the cash then, bring the Mugen to Grand Blanc tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## f1freak

seadog said:


> The Losi is good, unfortunately the driver isn't
> 
> I'll just give you the cash then, bring the Mugen to Grand Blanc tomorrow.
> 
> Steve


Oh .. it will be there ... to race.
I will be at MSI on Wednesday before Thanksgiving if any one wants to crash into a Photon. No rules about waiting to get one either. Just limited funds once I dropped all that coin on the new chassis. And the Mugen got some quality time with Daddy too. I can only share the love so much before it gets diluted with Victories. Like the SC10. Its almost untouchable man!:freak:


----------



## seadog

Your cracking me up!!! I'm sure Dennis already told you about the track, I couldn't believe it when I saw it...

See you in the morning...

Steve


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Oh .. it will be there ... to race.
> I will be at MSI on Wednesday before Thanksgiving if any one wants to crash into a Photon. No rules about waiting to get one either. Just limited funds once I dropped all that coin on the new chassis. And the Mugen got some quality time with Daddy too. I can only share the love so much before it gets diluted with Victories. Like the SC10. Its almost untouchable man!:freak:


John, I had to post this I will be glad to crash into you on Wednesday and Sundays. You will think I'm little Will just black.LOL


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I had to post this I will be glad to crash into you on Wednesday and Sundays. You will think I'm little Will just black.LOL


:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> :freak:


John, your the best this thred is dead without your logic.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

i have a Novak 13.5ss with not even an hour on it. 40$ any intrested


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> i have a Novak 13.5ss with not even an hour on it. 40$ any intrested


I wish I had some money I would buy it.


----------



## Matt K

anyone have a 17.5 in decent shape?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Matt K said:


> anyone have a 17.5 in decent shape?


What brand you looking for?


----------



## mccoop

What time do the doors open for Sunday racing?

Thanks


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> What brand you looking for?


novak ballistic


----------



## Mike_D

I can't wait to see johns first reaction to a collision with his new photon I think I'll show up just for that haha


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I had to post this I will be glad to crash into you on Wednesday and Sundays. You will think I'm little Will just black.LOL


Oh man! Not my new hottie!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Oh man! Not my new hottie!


John, are you getting a WGT I know they have three people so far. I going down to Woodville and drive one tomorrow to see if I like it or not. Just hate going the foam thing again.


----------



## ALeeBuck

mccoop said:


> What time do the doors open for Sunday racing?
> 
> Thanks


Doors open at 9, racing starts at noonish.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Matt K said:


> novak ballistic


No novaks. But I think I have a tekin, orion, trinity, phantom, and maybe something else.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, are you getting a WGT I know they have three people so far. I going down to Woodville and drive one tomorrow to see if I like it or not. Just hate going the foam thing again.


I have one yes.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I have one yes.


You do CRC?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> You do CRC?


10R5


----------



## ALeeBuck

OH BOY, gonna be a fun day at the hobby shop. There might be a couple red rockets on the track, and a T3...who is gonna cry first? Cool part about hitting a red rocket is if any of that red crap rubs onto your car you can tell your kids it was from road kill!


----------



## DUBS

*Good bye to all*

Today was my last race for a very long time. Things are just to rough due the loss of my job and family matters.
Thank you MSI for having a great place to race.

See you all on the flip side.


----------



## mrbighead

DUBS said:


> Today was my last race for a very long time. Things are just to rough due the loss of my job and family matters.
> Thank you MSI for having a great place to race.
> 
> See you all on the flip side.


Mike, I'm sorry to hear that, things will be better next year hope.


----------



## ALeeBuck

DUBS said:


> Today was my last race for a very long time. Things are just to rough due the loss of my job and family matters.
> Thank you MSI for having a great place to race.
> 
> See you all on the flip side.


Sorry to hear this Mike. Hopefully everything gets better for you sir.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Had a fun day today, thanks Marc. Congrats to the points winners again. I hate winter but I am starting to wish it comes soon to help the sunday crowd.


----------



## ALeeBuck

MSI you have PM


----------



## f1freak

You will get it figured out quickly. I have faith in you Mike.


----------



## chambers7867

hi guys, im looking to get into onroad racing. currently i race a lot of offroad but im getting sick of the lack of traction and the tyre choices and the HACKS. so i thought i'de give onroad a shot. im looking at a ae tc5r right now. i was woundering if there's a good turn out for rubber sedan at msi and what tyres what extra parts i would need traction compound.... etc etc. also what motor does everyone run for 1/10 sedan rubber. 13.5? 10.5 1.5? lol any help would be awesome! 




i want to be as fast as flack. 

thanks for your help.
mat


----------



## f1freak

chambers7867 said:


> hi guys, im looking to get into onroad racing. currently i race a lot of offroad but im getting sick of the lack of traction and the tyre choices and the HACKS. so i thought i'de give onroad a shot. im looking at a ae tc5r right now. i was woundering if there's a good turn out for rubber sedan at msi and what tyres what extra parts i would need traction compound.... etc etc. also what motor does everyone run for 1/10 sedan rubber. 13.5? 10.5 1.5? lol any help would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to be as fast as flack.
> 
> thanks for your help.
> mat


TC5R should be a good car if thats what you like I know you can get it to go like hell. Sorex 28's are my tire of choice but the Jacos last longer ( not as fast ) .. There are 13.5 and 17.5 classes for TC (taxis) theres a 21.5 Vintage class too. The 12th cars are the quickest around the boards but the touring cars make it a bit more interesting. There will always be a tire war .... speedo of choice is still Tekin but the LRP is still a good bet . We allow any traction but Jack seems to be popular . Some still insist on Paragon (unnecessary), Much more blue works wonders but is $$$. Hacks are everywhere you go.. its a racing fact. Most don't intend or even realize they do it. It just happens. I've noticed it's a free for all once the cars are airborne.lol The corner markers aren't as forgiving either.. :freak: Glad to see skills from other venues everywhere.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> TC5R should be a good car if thats what you like I know you can get it to go like hell. Sorex 28's are my tire of choice but the Jacos last longer ( not as fast ) .. There are 13.5 and 17.5 classes for TC (taxis) theres a 21.5 Vintage class too. The 12th cars are the quickest around the boards but the touring cars make it a bit more interesting. There will always be a tire war .... speedo of choice is still Tekin but the LRP is still a good bet . We allow any traction but Jack seems to be popular . Some still insist on Paragon (unnecessary), Much more blue works wonders but is $$$. Hacks are everywhere you go.. its a racing fact. Most don't intend or even realize they do it. It just happens. I've noticed it's a free for all once the cars are airborne.lol The corner markers aren't as forgiving either.. :freak: Glad to see skills from other venues everywhere.


Yes, John will hit he is a hack, some guys just try to hard they want to be in the A main always. And it sometimes don't work out like they want it to some they drive hard and hit everybody and every board to make the A main. The B main is not so bad if your in it all the time. If we had all the guts racing again that was at Josh old place the A would be harder to make.


----------



## Mike_D

chambers7867 said:


> hi guys, im looking to get into onroad racing. currently i race a lot of offroad but im getting sick of the lack of traction and the tyre choices and the HACKS. so i thought i'de give onroad a shot. im looking at a ae tc5r right now. i was woundering if there's a good turn out for rubber sedan at msi and what tyres what extra parts i would need traction compound.... etc etc. also what motor does everyone run for 1/10 sedan rubber. 13.5? 10.5 1.5? lol any help would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to be as fast as flack.
> 
> thanks for your help.
> mat


 IMO to be fast at rubber touring you should get a xray car wether it's used or not they take a real beating and keep on going but they are pretty expensive 008 009 or ther new one that just came out the t3 and the fast motors seem to be the trinity duo motors you will also need a lrp sox or the tekin rs and tons of pinion gears 25 threw 40 should suffice . Sorex tires 28 r are the better of the tires they don't last as long but they have the best grip . I have a 40 c smc battery for 40 bucks if you need one aswell. Best body for rubber currently for 13.5 rubber is the LTC-R . You may want to have 30 weight threw 50 weight shock oils. Hope this info helps alittle :wave:


----------



## Mike_D

Mike_D said:


> IMO to be fast at rubber touring you should get a xray car wether it's used or not they take a real beating and keep on going but they are pretty expensive 008 009 or ther new one that just came out the t3 and the fast motors seem to be the trinity duo motors you will also need a lrp sox or the tekin rs and tons of pinion gears 25 threw 40 should suffice . Sorex tires 28 r are the better of the tires they don't last as long but they have the best grip . I have a 40 c smc battery for 40 bucks if you need one aswell. Best body for rubber currently for 13.5 rubber is the LTC-R . You may want to have 30 weight threw 50 weight shock oils. Hope this info helps alittle :wave:


Btw their are many good cars out the tc5 is a good one but my second pick to the xray would probly be the T. O. P. Photon car . The main reason I recomend the xray is because alot of racers are using it and you would be able to get the most advice about setting it up to get you started only one guy at Msi uses. Tc5 and only one guy has a top photon but 12 guys have a xray


----------



## chambers7867

thanks for all the advice, i got/getting the tc5r for a really good price. so im giong to stick with that and see if i like it or not. i have oils ranging from 17.5-60 already so im set there. i have jack the gripper and paragon already from larrys, i have a tekin brushless rs speedo from one of my offroad cars. i have motors ranging from 6.5-=17.5 novak, orion, tekin. i have most of them. i use orion vortex servos only, and i also use orion 35c 3800 lipos. i might try to make a trip out on sunday to see what onroad racing is all about. we'll see. i usually dont go to a race track without any practice and just race but who knows...

so photon= sedan rubber? 
and at msi it's 13.5 is the class?


----------



## Mike_D

If you like to go fast 13.5 is for you we don't run any faster than that. If you want to go alittle slower ( to get familar with you're car to avoid have huge expensive breaks to start out ) 17 . 5 is a good choice those are the only two rubber Sudan classes they have.


----------



## Barry Z

chambers7867 said:


> hi guys, im looking to get into onroad racing. currently i race a lot of offroad but im getting sick of the lack of traction and the tyre choices and the HACKS. so i thought i'de give onroad a shot. im looking at a ae tc5r right now. i was woundering if there's a good turn out for rubber sedan at msi and what tyres what extra parts i would need traction compound.... etc etc. also what motor does everyone run for 1/10 sedan rubber. 13.5? 10.5 1.5? lol any help would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to be as fast as flack.
> 
> thanks for your help.
> mat



I +1 on everything said above and oh, nobody's as fast as Bobby !..... lol


----------



## Mike_D

When are these new speedos going to be in the disply case I want to run WORLD GT!!!!!!!!! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Mike_D

Barry Z said:


> I +1 on everything said above and oh, nobody's as fast as Bobby !..... lol



Yeah this guy is no joke!

http://www.moviewallpaper.net/wpp/W...The_Ballad_of_Ricky_Bobby_Wallpaper_2_800.jpg


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> Yeah this guy is no joke!
> 
> http://www.moviewallpaper.net/wpp/W...The_Ballad_of_Ricky_Bobby_Wallpaper_2_800.jpg


You know he's talking about Bobby Flack not Ricky Bobby right?


----------



## Mike_D

Yeah just thought it was funny


----------



## ALeeBuck

Just a reminder MSI is having an OVAL only race day tomorrow (tuesday). Heard he is planning on starting around 6:30.


----------



## motor runnin

Back on page 143, he has a start time of 7:00 pm. I`ll be there before then anyhow lol.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

hes going to shoot for 6:30 but he will probably start at 7pm for out of towners


----------



## MAV913

He races the sailboats with his old man and he's fast at that too Barry......


----------



## f1freak

MAV913 said:


> He races the sailboats with his old man and he's fast at that too Barry......


Ted ? 'Bout time you came back!


----------



## motor runnin

Marc, when are you sending out the flyer for sales?


----------



## Barry Z

MAV913 said:


> He races the sailboats with his old man and he's fast at that too Barry......



I talked to Ted about 3 weeks ago and he said he's happy racing rc sail boats. He says he goes to Florida in January with the rest of the snowbirds and runs his boats down there. I told him to stop in and say hi.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

we see ya look'n TM!! You come'n to hangout tonite? :thumbsup:


----------



## D.King

Hey guys. I might be getting another taxi cab. Where are all the fast guys? Still in 13.5 rubber?

DK


----------



## mrbighead

D.King said:


> Hey guys. I might be getting another taxi cab. Where are all the fast guys? Still in 13.5 rubber?
> 
> DK


Barry, is the only fast guy that stop running 13.5 you still the same guys as before.


----------



## D.King

k. Thanks


----------



## msircracing

*Black Friday Sale*

The email will be going out tomorrow night after racing is over.......The flyer won't be fancy but the deals will be pretty good!!! The best part about the flyer is it will include out of stock items as well!!! That is all the info I'm giving out early!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

^^^^^sweet


----------



## ovalfan

msircracing said:


> The email will be going out tomorrow night after racing is over.......The flyer won't be fancy but the deals will be pretty good!!! The best part about the flyer is it will include out of stock items as well!!! That is all the info I'm giving out early!!!


How do you get on the e-mail list?


----------



## Bigz84

The email will be going out tomorrow night after racing is over.......The flyer won't be fancy but the deals will be pretty good!!! The best part about the flyer is it will include out of stock items as well!!! That is all the info I'm giving out early!!!
Reply With Quote

Marc you have mail


----------



## f1freak

No cash .. no racing... I just might not be out till Dec..


----------



## OvalAlston

Kurt you have pm!!


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Hey guys, the new layout is in......Not oval friendly in any way so if you come out for oval, the track may be a bit tricky.......


----------



## msircracing

*Black Friday Flyer*

I will be posting the flyer on this forum as well as emailing it to those that I have an email address, don't worry you won't miss out. The flyer will also be posted on the front door of the store before I leave tonight.


----------



## msircracing

*Race Nights*

Well, after last nights oval test night, we are going to start running oval on Fridays at 7pm (starting next Friday), we will also be running oval on Sunday morning at 9am (doors open at 6am, this start a week from this coming Sunday). Entries fees for oval guys will be $10 first class, $6 second class. Road Course Racing will be moved to 2pm on Sunday. Entries on Weds. will be going to $10 and $6 for the second class starting next Weds. Sunday will be $12 and $7 for the second, starting next week. The heated practice day for the road course will be moved to Thursday starting next week. There will no longer be oval on Weds. night. If you Run oval then road course or the other way around, we will treat the first night as a first entry and the next time you race (same week) will be treated as a 2nd entry. I'm sure this may be a little confusing, just ask if you have questions. This will be communicated at they next few race days as well. I am praying this works out!!!! As always nothing is set in stone, but before anybody says it, Saturdays don't work here, we have tried stadium, oval, on road, turtle races, you name it nothing has worked on Saturdays. Hope to see you all tonight!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Well, after last nights oval test night, we are going to start running oval on Fridays at 7pm (starting next Friday), we will also be running oval on Sunday morning at 9am (doors open at 6am, this start a week from this coming Sunday). Entries fees for oval guys will be $10 first class, $6 second class. Road Course Racing will be moved to 2pm on Sunday. Entries on Weds. will be going to $10 and $6 for the second class starting next Weds. Sunday will be $12 and $7 for the second, starting next week. The heated practice day for the road course will be moved to Thursday starting next week. There will no longer be oval on Weds. night. If you Run oval then road course or the other way around, we will treat the first night as a first entry and the next time you race (same week) will be treated as a 2nd entry. I'm sure this may be a little confusing, just ask if you have questions. This will be communicated at they next few race days as well. I am praying this works out!!!! As always nothing is set in stone, but before anybody says it, Saturdays don't work here, we have tried stadium, oval, on road, turtle races, you name it nothing has worked on Saturdays. Hope to see you all tonight!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Thats a good plan Bro! Should work out nicely and I get to sleep in Sunday.

AWESOME! All I need is money .. lol


----------



## msircracing

*Revision to practice days*

After some more thinking, Friday will still be heated road course practice and Saturday evening will be oval practice, that way we don't have to switch the track a million times throughout the week.


----------



## T Tom

*practice days ?*

msiracing - Well, after last nights oval test night, we are going to start running oval on Fridays at 7pm (starting next Friday)

Friday will be road course practice till ? When does oval racing practice start ?
Or am I confused ??


----------



## msircracing

*Practice Revision Again*

The heated road course practice will be Thursday from 2pm until 9pm. The oval course will go in Friday morning. Road Course will go back in on Saturday at about 2pm. The oval will be set up again Saturday Night at close to prepare for Sunday morning racing. Then the road Course will be set up the rest of the time. Sorry guys, It was an early morning for me. Thanks T Tom for pointing that out (forgot there is only one Friday a week). :wave:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> The heated road course practice will be Thursday from 2pm until 9pm. The oval course will go in Friday morning. Road Course will go back in on Saturday at about 2pm. The oval will be set up again Saturday Night at close to prepare for Sunday morning racing. Then the road Course will be set up the rest of the time. Sorry guys, It was an early morning for me. Thanks T Tom for pointing that out (forgot there is only one Friday a week). :wave:


Smoke'm if you got 'em.


----------



## MAV913

That sounds like an awesome deal Marc. Sorry about not being able to make it last night but wife got selected for jury duty so I had the kids. How was the turnout for the mod truck guys? I got the midget back together and want to run it. :freak: John B


----------



## msircracing

*Mod Trucks*

There were no Mod Trucks last night, Fred and Bud are both running Nastruck 17.5.


----------



## chambers7867

so for this sunday 11-29 what time do the doors open for practice, what time does sign in close?


----------



## msircracing

*This Sunday 11/29/2009*

This Sunday Doors open at 9am, racing starts at noon, no real cut off time.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Thanks for hosting another fun night of racing last night Marc. Sorry the turn out wasn't great, but hopefully the friday thing works well. 

I won't be able to make it tonight cause my sisters mother showed up in town. Damn Bill wins M&M's by forfeit.


----------



## rsil99

Marc - I am assuming that this Sunday (11/29) will be both road course and Oval. Is that correct?

Bob S.


----------



## msircracing

*Sunday*

You are correct in your assumption


----------



## f1freak

Cant believe I broke that steering like that . Needs more Billet parts.
Stupid Futon.


----------



## msircracing

*Black Friday Ad*

Here it is guys, hope to see you all come out!!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

MSI BLACK FRIDAY SALE
7am-10pm Friday 11/27/09

All LIPO Batteries 10% Off
All NiMh Batteries 15% Off
All Brushless Motors 10% Off
All ESC’s 10% Off
All Wheels and Tires 15% Off
All Transmitters and Receivers 15% Off
All Brushed Motors 20% Off
All Lexan Bodies 25% Off
All RC Paint 25% off
All Vehicles 5% Off, Traxxas Vehicles 10% off
All Chargers 10% Off
All Nitro Fuel 15% Off
All Tools 10% Off
All Boca Bearings 20% Off
All Carrying Cases 10% Off
All Traction Compound 10% Off
All Traxxas, Losi and RPM Parts 25% Off (excludes vehicles)
All Team Associated and CRC Parts 20% Off (excludes vehicles)
All XRay Parts 15% Off (excludes vehicles)
Take an Additional 20% Off All Clearance Items
1yr Unlimited Practice Membership $100.00 (racer will not be charged practice fees until 11/28/2010 with purchase of this membership.)
1st Ten Customers to Spend $350 or More Will Receive a $25 MSI Gift Card (must be used after 11/27/2009, limit one per person)
Offers may not be combined. Special orders and products not in stock, along with all offers must be paid for on 11/27/2009 to Receive Discount. Offers do not apply to previous purchases. Returns on special orders are not permitted. Please contact MSI Racing and Hobbies management with any questions or concerns. Prices are fixed and will not be reduced any further. Price matching terms will be decided by MSI Management. 1yr Unlimited Practice Membership is per person and may be revoked if the membership is abused. This membership does not cover any race entry fees.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

make it easyer for some computer iliterate people.


----------



## DISH

Happy Turkey day everyone.

Great night of racing last evening. Hopefuly I'll have the cars up to speed with a couple more race days on the rug. VTA was a hoot last night! See ya'll on Sunday.:tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

DISH said:


> Happy Turkey day everyone.
> 
> Great night of racing last evening. Hopefuly I'll have the cars up to speed with a couple more race days on the rug. VTA was a hoot last night! See ya'll on Sunday.:tongue:


Dish, it was nice to race with you it's been eight years since we race together might be out on Sunday.Dish If you need to use a 17.5 I will bring a extra one. 
Everybody have a safe Holiday.....


----------



## f1freak

The Bird is the word. 
Happy T-Day my friends!


----------



## Thirtybird

f1freak said:


> Cant believe I broke that steering like that . Needs more Billet parts.
> Stupid Futon.


lern2drveuhack!:tongue:

17 weeks, on the original steering bellcrank still... I guess speed does kill (parts)


----------



## f1freak

Thirtybird said:


> lern2drveuhack!:tongue:
> 
> 17 weeks, on the original steering bellcrank still... I guess speed does kill (parts)


... right


----------



## magna750

*alston*

Alston u have PM


----------



## applemint1

Mike_D said:


> I have a Rdx phi corally for sale for 250 as well with all the hopups


Mike you still have the rdx phi for sale give you $200.00.


----------



## C5Vette

applemint1 said:


> Mike you still have the rdx phi for sale give you $200.00.


you have a PM


----------



## Mike_D

applemint1 said:


> Mike you still have the rdx phi for sale give you $200.00.


no sorry I have to get 250.00 for it at least it was like 1,100 dollars with all the hop ups on it. Its up at Msi if you want to see it


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Bigg-K you have PM


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> Bigg-K you have PM


Are you open and ready to cut some deals??


----------



## msircracing

*I'm open*

Yes sir, we opened at 7am.....see ya soon!!


----------



## BIGG-K

:wave:Whats up people? I'm still alive, barely! Just about 42 pounds smaller. I hope you all had a good holiday. and I'll be back to play Oval soon. Later, I need to go eat!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

Marc you have a PM


----------



## Matt K

I have 2 tc3's if anyone wants them
1 is a factory team tub car with brand new chasis- $100
And the other is a BMI conversion - $150
no electronics but will throw in some parts


----------



## chambers7867

i just got this baby together, hope to see u guys sunday.


----------



## D.King

Looks good.


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


----------



## motor runnin

Hey Marc, hope your feeling better than this morning.


----------



## motor runnin

PS, let me know if you need that motor if you need to sell it before Wednesday, i`ll bring it back to you. Mitch. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

motor runnin said:


> PS, let me know if you need that motor if you need to sell it before Wednesday, i`ll bring it back to you. Mitch. :thumbsup:


Oh boy, is Mitch all brushless now?


----------



## motor runnin

LOL, yup. You guys finally got me. So many changes in such a short time.


----------



## msircracing

HURRY IN. The sale is still going on until 10pm. pre-pay for any kit or part and receive the discount.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> HURRY IN. The sale is still going on until 10pm. pre-pay for any kit or part and receive the discount.


DAMNIT!


----------



## msircracing

Hope to see all the faces that were here today for the sale on race nights. Thanks again


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Hope to see all the faces that were here today for the sale on race nights. Thanks again


10:15pm????? WTF MAN? How did the couch feel tonight?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ALeeBuck said:


> 10:15pm????? WTF MAN? How did the couch feel tonight?


i posted something else but it was on his name so i had to change it. i forgot to log out


----------



## msircracing

*I was home*

Don't worry I was home on time.......no couch sleeping for me!!!


----------



## chambers7867

had a great time today, learned a lot. thanks for the great time. be back next weekend.


----------



## ewippler

I am looking for a TC3 Factory Team car roller to use as a donor car in a project I am working on. I am mainly interested in the diffs, diff housings, the drive shaft, suspension arms shocks. Chassis and a few other parts will be replaced or remade. 

Also, interested in slightly used IRS aluminum diff halves for the TC3/TC4. 

PM or email ([email protected]) with details.


----------



## ALeeBuck

ewippler said:


> I am looking for a TC3 Factory Team car roller to use as a donor car in a project I am working on. I am mainly interested in the diffs, diff housings, the drive shaft, suspension arms shocks. Chassis and a few other parts will be replaced or remade.
> 
> Also, interested in slightly used IRS aluminum diff halves for the TC3/TC4.
> 
> PM or email ([email protected]) with details.


Talk to Dan...He has my old TC3. He was gonna use it for parts for his chicks TC4, but not to many parts will work from it. It started as a RTR, but I upgraded it. Also it has a ton of extra parts.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, I had fun you need to put that 009 back on the track,if not I will beat you next time lmfao.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> DAMNIT!


John, will you be racing this week?


----------



## f1freak

Futon...
Need a part. 
ordered last Monday .. i think anyways ,
Might not be back for a while . I'm calling TOP Monday .


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Futon...
> Need a part.
> ordered last Monday .. i think anyways ,
> Might not be back for a while . I'm calling TOP Monday .


John, thinking about buying some Tamiya shocks, the TRF 42102 the hard coating black ones. Is this the right ones to buy?


----------



## reilly

MrBighead you have pm


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> MrBighead you have pm


Mr.Reilly you have pm


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, thinking about buying some Tamiya shocks, the TRF 42102 the hard coating black ones. Is this the right ones to buy?



Yes Sir .... Thems be the ones ! High lubricity "Black" Teflon.:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

Careful to whom you reply snidley to. Apparently some one can't delete a roague email or two. Sheesh .


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Marc, could you post a schedule for this week ?
Thanks.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I had fun you need to put that 009 back on the track,if not I will beat you next time lmfao.




That would be too easy, I love the frustration of being totally lost !!! lol


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> That would be too easy, I love the frustration of being totally lost !!! lol


Barry, that's going to cost you were is the logic behind that.


----------



## ewippler

Can you provide more details on who "dan" is? I am not so familur witheveryone at MSI yet - only been racing there for 4weeks or so. A PM with his email or forum ID would suffice. Thanks

Erik



ALeeBuck said:


> Talk to Dan...He has my old TC3. He was gonna use it for parts for his chicks TC4, but not to many parts will work from it. It started as a RTR, but I upgraded it. Also it has a ton of extra parts.


----------



## mrbighead

ewippler said:


> Can you provide more details on who "dan" is? I am not so familur witheveryone at MSI yet - only been racing there for 4weeks or so. A PM with his email or forum ID would suffice. Thanks
> 
> Erik


Dan, is the guy who work for MSI with no neck. He sits up front on his hands talking to Ron about WGT and Oval all day.I will text him later for you...


----------



## C5Vette

Eric

I have two of them. Thought I'd keep them around for the kids. What are you looking to pay for one. Let me know and maybe we can work something out. Feel free to PM me if you want to talk less publicly.


----------



## msircracing

*Schedule*

Monday-----> Oval from noon-5pm, Road Course 5pm-9pm
Tuesday----> Road Course 11am-9pm
Weds-------> Road Course all day (open at 10am), racing starts between 6:30 and 7pm
Thursday---> Road Course noon-4pm, oval 4pm-9pm
Friday------> Oval all day (open at 11am), racing starts at 7pm
Saturday---> Oval all day 10am-9pm
Sunday-----> Oval racing begins at 9am (doors open at 6am), I anticipate oval being done by about 12:30, we will switch to road course immediately after, road course practice will be from the time we switch the track over (probably about 1pm) until 2:30pm when racing starts.

Here is the good and the bad news, starting this week, we will be turning the heat on at 4pm on non-race days (still on all day for race days), if nobody is practicing I obviously won't turn the heat on, if you are coming up, call and we can heat it up for ya (586-552-4425).....that's the good......starting next week race entries will be as follows (this week the race fees don't change)

Road Course Weds 1st class $10, 2nd class $6
Sun 1st class $12, 2nd class $7

Oval Friday 1st class $12, 2nd class $7
Sun 1st class $12, 2nd class $7

A few people have also asked that we begin the 50/50 raffle again, so we will start that on Weds., as well.

Hope this clears things up a little.......let me know if you have questions


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Dan, is the guy who work for MSI with no neck. He sits up front on his hands talking to Ron about WGT and Oval all day.I will text him later for you...


No neck? Does he know John Lowinski? :freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

what is the 50/50 raffle about?

Dan works the store usually at night on non-racedays and most saturdays. Eric, what are you trying to do? Is this a car your making for somebody or what?


----------



## msircracing

*50/50*

50/50 raffle........we sell raffle tickets for $5 each, at the end of the night we draw a number, winner takes half. The other half goes to heating expenses....


----------



## Gt35rgsx

mrbighead said:


> Dan, is the guy who work for MSI with no neck. He sits up front on his hands talking to Ron about WGT and Oval all day.I will text him later for you...


thanks willie it could of been hes the guy with the monster camaro that cant drive.Ok for next time


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Dan, is the guy who work for MSI with no neck. He sits up front on his hands talking to Ron about WGT and Oval all day.I will text him later for you...


lmfao


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> thanks willie it could of been hes the guy with the monster camaro that cant drive.Ok for next time


Hello, LOL


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, that's going to cost you were is the logic behind that.



logic ? who needs logic ? I need HORSE POWER !!!!


----------



## ewippler

No, it would be for me. I toyed with an idea of a purpose built car for stock (brushed) foam racing years ago, but then everyone stopped running so I shelved the idea. I think my idea with some tweaks might work now for VTA and I have the bug to try it out once again. It may pass as soon as it came back, but for now I am checking what is available for parts.



ALeeBuck said:


> what is the 50/50 raffle about?
> 
> Dan works the store usually at night on non-racedays and most saturdays. Eric, what are you trying to do? Is this a car your making for somebody or what?


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> logic ? who needs logic ? I need HORSE POWER !!!!


Thats Logical...:freak:


----------



## Thirtybird

ewippler said:


> No, it would be for me. I toyed with an idea of a purpose built car for stock (brushed) foam racing years ago, but then everyone stopped running so I shelved the idea. I think my idea with some tweaks might work now for VTA and I have the bug to try it out once again. It may pass as soon as it came back, but for now I am checking what is available for parts.


Piqued my interest! Love to see a good franken-car! Not too long ago, I was running a Kawa-tami-yok-iated car in VTA :dude:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> logic ? who needs logic ? I need HORSE POWER !!!!


Just buy a lot of motors like John you will find a fast one. I think if you buy ten motors you should get two fast motors out of the ten.I guess I will be the first to ask little Will what happen over the weekend. Was it the black box or something esle I thought you was going to win 17.5 12 scale?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Oh yeah, how did our peeps do at the big race? Will, did you win anything? The trophy for showing up like you got playing tee ball don't count. LOL...j/k...maybe


----------



## ALeeBuck

ewippler said:


> No, it would be for me. I toyed with an idea of a purpose built car for stock (brushed) foam racing years ago, but then everyone stopped running so I shelved the idea. I think my idea with some tweaks might work now for VTA and I have the bug to try it out once again. It may pass as soon as it came back, but for now I am checking what is available for parts.


Sounds cool, but it don't look like you need a better car in VTA. What kind of car are you using anyhow?


----------



## little will

All u need to go fast is the AE black diamond, at the champs they where about half a second a lap faster.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

little will said:


> All u need to go fast is the AE black diamond, at the champs they where about half a second a lap faster.


all i know is spending 350 dollars to go faster is not going to happen. i will take my slower speed control. some of us dont have a mommy and daddy bank account.:wave:


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> all i know is spending 350 dollars to go faster is not going to happen. i will take my slower speed control. some of us dont have a mommy and daddy bank account.:wave:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA !!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> all i know is spending 350 dollars to go faster is not going to happen. i will take my slower speed control. some of us dont have a mommy and daddy bank account.:wave:


OH DAMN, YOU GOT OWNED BY DAN! I mean really Will, would that speedo help you finish a race? Nice how you didn't answer how you did in Ohio. But a $350 speedo for club racing is hard to justify. Are they even being shipped yet?


----------



## Bigz84

f1freak said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA !!!!


I second that


----------



## Bigz84

Barry Z said:


> logic ? who needs logic ? I need HORSE POWER !!!!


Your too fast right now 


For all you rubber tire racers.... I finally put rubber tires on my 007. I am going to try it out the next time I'm there, so please, don't mind my car sliding/slamming into yours in a corner. :drunk:

It will take me some time to figure out a good set up and learn how to drive on slicks.

Can anyone suggest a basic starting point? All I did was use the 007 setup for rubber tire from the Xray book, but using the foam top plate, and no sway bars?

I'll take any suggestions


----------



## f1freak

Whats a AE black diamond?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

f1freak said:


> Whats a AE black diamond?


the AE diamond is distributed by CRC. and if your little will and someone else who's faster has it you need it.


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> the AE diamond is distributed by CRC. and if your will and someone else who's faster has it you need it.


ty!:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> All u need to go fast is the AE black diamond, at the champs they where about half a second a lap faster.


So your telling me if my wife buy a black diamond she should be faster in VTA? I don't think so you have to know how to drive and setup the car up to be fast not just through money at it to go fast. This can help some people but not everybody hitting the boards and not finishing races don't help.


----------



## f1freak

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7719088

I want 1 Marc.


----------



## Mike_D

From what I understad those won't benifit touring cars


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Tekin is going to come out with a new profile just before snowbirds and it will kick the black diamonds ass. its a new item and just because big racers have them the little boys want them.


----------



## f1freak

Shizzle I got a Tekin.
I need it 4 WGT


----------



## Mike_D

Same here but I'll probly wait till I'm getting beat buy more then a lap


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> Tekin is going to come out with a new profile just before snowbirds and it will kick the black diamonds ass. its a new item and just because big racers have them the little boys want them.


Dan, I think your right for once in your life have Marc order us one. LOL


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ive got a spx in mine now. theres just no point to spend 350 bucks for a club race, its just stupid. i mean if you have a income that can support it go for it.


----------



## f1freak

f1freak said:


> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7719088
> 
> I want 1 Marc.


But Im gonna have to wait till after Christmas...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> But Im gonna have to wait till after Christmas...


We would like to know where your going to race the new speedo at Larry's in your truck?


----------



## f1freak

f1freak said:


> Shizzle I got a Tekin.
> I need it 4 WGT


I need it 4 WGT


----------



## f1freak

f1freak said:


> I need it 4 WGT


My Photon was Ballistic and it was all Tekin.
If I see software for 1 cell from Tekin I will stick with that . But I will be needing a righteous speedo for the 10R5.


----------



## adamliehr

So I'm going to be lazy and not dig through the pages... Whats the address for the track? I'm coming up Friday and Saturday from Akron.

Adam


----------



## f1freak

adamliehr said:


> So I'm going to be lazy and not dig through the pages... Whats the address for the track? I'm coming up Friday and Saturday from Akron.
> 
> Adam


http://www.mapquest.com/maps?name=M...gitude=-82.952672&geocode=ADDRESS&id=43893522


----------



## mrbighead

adamliehr said:


> So I'm going to be lazy and not dig through the pages... Whats the address for the track? I'm coming up Friday and Saturday from Akron.
> 
> Adam


Number (586)552-4425
MSI Racing and Hobbies
29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066


----------



## adamliehr

You guys rock.. Thanks!

See you Friday

Adam


----------



## Mike_D

I can't wait till there is more than one world gt car to race against!!!!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

then you won't have to run over all those poor 1/12ths!! Lol


----------



## Gt35rgsx

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> then you won't have to run over all those poor 1/12ths!! Lol


lol i tried to move out of your way frank the best i could but your car started humping mine in the one corner.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

lol, its all good!


----------



## rsil99

Not to change the subject, but I just saw a U-tube video of a Slash oval race at a track near Buffalo. They had a 6 inch jump at the end of one of the straights. It really looked like fun and wouldn't take much to add as the jumps are there. Food for thought. Maybe the Slash guys are already having too much fun. I forget, there's no having fun at MSI.

Bob S.


----------



## msircracing

*Jumps*

Guys, jumps are cool and all but with carpet running about $3500, plus the supplies and labor to put in a new track.....I don't think any of us want to tear the carpet anymore than the on road cars do. I am all for the slashes running on the oval, probably the most fun class to watch....I just don't see any jumps on our track in the near future....sorry to disappoint, I hope the on-road and oval guys appreciate this.


----------



## Barry Z

rsil99 said:


> I forget, there's no having fun at MSI.
> 
> Bob S.



Bob, your going to the wrong MSI !! Try the one on Groesbeck and Common !! LOL


----------



## ALeeBuck

Mike_D said:


> I can't wait till there is more than one world gt car to race against!!!!


If I can get some practice time in tomorrow, I plan on playing with my WGT tomorrow night. Otherwise just gonna try to not break my VTA car.


----------



## msircracing

come one adam whats the worst that could happen


----------



## Desrosiers

I'll likely be there for my first race at MSI tomorrow. 1/12th and VTA. :woohoo:

Dan Desrosiers


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> come one adam whats the worst that could happen


Dan, stop posting under Marc's name. "come one"???? You boob! The worse that could happen is me breaking the stupid car by trying to race when I have not practiced yet.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Desrosiers said:


> I'll likely be there for my first race at MSI tomorrow. 1/12th and VTA. :woohoo:
> 
> Dan Desrosiers


SWEET! You will find that there is a great bunch of people willing to help you out if needed.


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> SWEET! You will find that there is a great bunch of people willing to help you out if needed.


You did not help me set my car up Im still waiting for ur help.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

lol i know adam i always forget to log out. hey that's that clintondale edamacation lol


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> You did not help me set my car up Im still waiting for ur help.


Good point...i am not one of the people, lol. Willie, i can't teach a teacher like yourself. i am mearly a sponge for all your wisdom my greatness.


----------



## ALeeBuck

ALeeBuck said:


> Good point...i am not one of the people, lol. Willie, i can't teach a teacher like yourself. i am mearly a sponge for all your wisdom my greatness.


gotta pull over, i think i just made myself sick


----------



## msircracing

*world gt*

Mine should be done by Sunday, dad is giving me a speedo and a motor which will help then I can try to chase down Mike D.. I will need someone to run that race for me though since I will be the road course day announcer.........hint hint hint hint....see you guys tomorrow. Dan, stop using my USER ID, people are going to think there local track owner is crazy!!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

not crazy, just an uneducated dope, lol


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> gotta pull over, i think i just made myself sick


No driving and looking at hobby talk. I only been driving two weeks I have had a new setup every time I go out to race. I still need John to build my shocks and cut my tires for me. If I could get Little Will to paint me a pink body then I can say I love everybody.


----------



## ALeeBuck

You know I am just teasing with you Dan.


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> No driving and looking at hobby talk. I only been driving two weeks I have had a new setup every time I go out to race. I still need John to build my shocks and cut my tires for me. If I could get Little Will to paint me a pink body then I can say I love everybody.


Hey, give me a 10th scale car or truck, and I stink on ice. Give me an 80,000 pound semi and I have mad skills. As far as Will's pink body...i am thinking he is only loving about half of the people, none of which he can legally marry in this state.


----------



## Mike_D

Wow look at all you adicts on here lol!!!!


----------



## Mike_D

So who's got the new speedo already????


----------



## ALeeBuck

Mike_D said:


> So who's got the new speedo already????


I'm not sure Marc can get it yet. I am waiting for somebody with deep pockets like yourself or Will's parents to buy it and let us try it in an Oval car.


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> I'm not sure Marc can get it yet. I am waiting for somebody with deep pockets like yourself or Will's parents to buy it and let us try it in an Oval car.


After I kick Barry butt tomorrow he will buy one or if he beat me like always I might have to buy three on them. One for little Will and one for Dan and one for myself.


----------



## little will

not crazy, just an uneducated dope, lol

And one that has no neck!!!:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

Hey Little Will this will be the first year the Novak race they will be running 1/12th scale they have not set all the rules for 1/12th but will finish them this weekend.


Classes for the 2010 USORC. 

Sportsman 17.5 (Novice)
17.5 Stock
13.5 Stock
Modified Touring
WGT 13.5 1 cell Spec Jaco tires
Trans Am
1/12th Rules TBA


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> lol i tried to move out of your way frank the best i could but your car started humping mine in the one corner.


Haha,,, Hahahah mmm hahahahahahahaahaha!


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> not crazy, just an uneducated dope, lol
> 
> And one that has no neck!!!:wave:


You probably haven't grown a real neck yet anyways.:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Hey John, its winter again you have to stop wearing that Hawaii Five O shirt Jack Lord want his shirt back. go to http://www.cbs.com/classics/hawaii_five_0/index.php to see how old John shirt is.


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> And one that has no neck!!!:wave:


hahahaha


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> No driving and looking at hobby talk. I only been driving two weeks I have had a new setup every time I go out to race. I still need John to build my shocks and cut my tires for me. If I could get Little Will to paint me a pink body then I can say I love everybody.


Hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....:freak:


----------



## Matt K

fridays orville night right?


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> fridays orville night right?


Schedule 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monday-----> Oval from noon-5pm, Road Course 5pm-9pm
Tuesday----> Road Course 11am-9pm
Weds-------> Road Course all day (open at 10am), racing starts between 6:30 and 7pm
Thursday---> Road Course noon-4pm, oval 4pm-9pm
Friday------> Oval all day (open at 11am), racing starts at 7pm
Saturday---> Oval all day 10am-9pm
Sunday-----> Oval racing begins at 9am (doors open at 6am), I anticipate oval being done by about 12:30, we will switch to road course immediately after, road course practice will be from the time we switch the track over (probably about 1pm) until 2:30pm when racing starts.

Here is the good and the bad news, starting this week, we will be turning the heat on at 4pm on non-race days (still on all day for race days), if nobody is practicing I obviously won't turn the heat on, if you are coming up, call and we can heat it up for ya (586-552-4425).....that's the good......starting next week race entries will be as follows (this week the race fees don't change)

Road Course Weds 1st class $10, 2nd class $6
Sun 1st class $12, 2nd class $7

Oval Friday 1st class $12, 2nd class $7
Sun 1st class $12, 2nd class $7

A few people have also asked that we begin the 50/50 raffle again, so we will start that on Weds., as well.

Hope this clears things up a little.......let me know if you have questions


----------



## ALeeBuck

Does anybody have a tire truer they might be looking to sell?


----------



## msircracing

*Oval*

Remember guys the oval layout is going in today at 4pm for those of you that want to practice. We will also be racing oval tomorrow at 7pm.


----------



## little will

msircracing said:


> Remember guys the oval layout is going in today at 4pm for those of you that want to practice. We will also be racing oval tomorrow at 7pm.


How can u have a oval layout, I thought u just drove in a big circle:tongue:


----------



## ALeeBuck

little will said:


> How can u have a oval layout, I thought u just drove in a big circle:tongue:


please don't be there tomorrow Will. I had to dip into the bail money I have set aside incase I can't wait until September 27. Yes, 297 more days


----------



## ALeeBuck

hahaha


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> please don't be there tomorrow Will. I had to dip into the bail money I have set aside incase I can't wait until September 27. Yes, 297 more days


I hope u didn't memorize his birthday


----------



## ALeeBuck

Matt K said:


> I hope u didn't memorize his birthday


OF COURSE I DID! You remember all the holidays don't you? I am looking forward to Will's 18th birthday more so then christmas, new years, or thanksgiving.


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> OF COURSE I DID! You remember all the holidays don't you? I am looking forward to Will's 18th birthday more so then christmas, new years, or thanksgiving.


lmfao I don't wanna know why


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

rumor has it Joe Trandell and Dave Johnson are gonna be making an appearance on the oval tomorrow!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

HAHAHAHahahahahahahahhha......GASP ,,,HAhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!


ALeeBuck said:


> please don't be there tomorrow Will. I had to dip into the bail money I have set aside incase I can't wait until September 27. Yes, 297 more days


----------



## harmocy

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> rumor has it Joe Trandell and Dave Johnson are gonna be making an appearance on the oval tomorrow!!!!! :thumbsup:


I heard Team CEFX is as well!!! Some testing going on!!!


----------



## Mike_D

ALeeBuck said:


> Does anybody have a tire truer they might be looking to sell?


You looking for a cheap one or do you want the best truer money can buy cause I have this one that Might part with of the price is right.

http://www.rcpitstop.com.my/images/Products/Hudy/Hudy Tire Truer org.jpg


----------



## BIGG-K

Oval on Friday now! Soon as I stop working Saterdays, it's on!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

C3 from Muddslide is come'n up from Ohio to run 13.5..... Marc ya better get that 13.5 tuned up! :thumbsup:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

If any of ya onroad guys been considering oval, tomorrow nite would be a great nite to stop up & see some good oval racing & what your miss'n out on!!!! Looks like 4 or 5 National champs will be in the house tomorrow nite! Should have a good turnout for 7.5 and 13.5!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Frank, what time are you gonna be there tomorrow? I still would like to have you look at my car if you would please.


----------



## ALeeBuck

BIGG-K said:


> Oval on Friday now! Soon as I stop working Saterdays, it's on!


Oval on sunday mornings also. Racing starts at 9am, doors open at 6am. And it is oval only, then road course following.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

im gonna try leave work early so im think'n i'll b there around 4:30ish


----------



## bang22nd

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> If any of ya onroad guys been considering oval, tomorrow nite would be a great nite to stop up & see some good oval racing & what your miss'n out on!!!! Looks like 4 or 5 National champs will be in the house tomorrow nite! Should have a good turnout for 7.5 and 13.5!!!


I'll be sure to bring the flip ( video camera ) and post the footage, for all that can't make it and maybe give MSI some PR. I'll be sure to drop some names when I post it. Should be a good time, even if it's just oval.:thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> I'll be sure to bring the flip ( video camera ) and post the footage, for all that can't make it and maybe give MSI some PR. I'll be sure to drop some names when I post it. Should be a good time, even if it's just oval.:thumbsup:



SWEET, haven't seen videos for a bit now. I was thinking about buying a flip cam to keep there, but no idea who would run it.


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> SWEET, haven't seen videos for a bit now. I was thinking about buying a flip cam to keep there, but no idea who would run it.


you can use it any time, it's just frustrating trying to post when you have to get up at 4am the next morning.


----------



## Desrosiers

You guys have a kick ass facility there at MSI. I'll get my 12th set up better and be out soon enough. Racing run like a top notch national race, shop stocked with parts us racers want, food, big track, lots of skilled racers, lots of pit space, etc...:thumbsup:

See you soon:wave:


----------



## ovalfan

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> If any of ya onroad guys been considering oval, tomorrow nite would be a great nite to stop up & see some good oval racing & what your miss'n out on!!!! Looks like 4 or 5 National champs will be in the house tomorrow nite! Should have a good turnout for 7.5 and 13.5!!!


Sounds like I picked a good night to try oval racing again.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

definately!! if ya need any help with anything at all everyone will be more than willing to lend a hand! :thumbsup:


----------



## rsil99

Hey guys, we should be thinking about how to get a BRL or Tour event held here. Today would be the day to discuss it with everyone here.

Bob S.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

This season, tour & brl have they're dates set already but im sure they Steve(tour) or Chuck (brl) would be really interested in bringing a race back to the detroit area!!!!


----------



## Andy who?

ALeeBuck said:


> Does anybody have a tire truer they might be looking to sell?


I have an Integy tire truer I can part with. It's in new condition. 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&P=SM&I=LXKTN2

What are you looking to spend?


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Frank you have PM


----------



## Thirtybird

Marc, just wanted to verify if you got my message about the photon parts I need?


----------



## ovalfan

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> definately!! if ya need any help with anything at all everyone will be more than willing to lend a hand! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the offer of help. I will be needing it, but some things came up at work so I won't be able to make it tonight. I am going to try and get some practice tomorrow afternoon and then race next Friday.


----------



## msircracing

*Top*

I did get your order and forwarded it to TOP to add to my order, he said they should ship it out today, should be here by Weds........SHOULD is the key word


----------



## Thirtybird

msircracing said:


> I did get your order and forwarded it to TOP to add to my order, he said they should ship it out today, should be here by Weds........SHOULD is the key word


Fingers crossed! Thanks for getting it handled so fast Marc!


----------



## f1freak

Thirtybird said:


> Fingers crossed! Thanks for getting it handled so fast Marc!


Toes as well..


----------



## rough_necked

*Top order*

Would that include my diff?

If it comes give me a call as I won't be able to race for a few weeks as we are hit at work.


----------



## bang22nd

Up loaded videos from the Friday race night.:wave:


----------



## TimXLB

Jeff:

Hi,

call me


----------



## ALeeBuck

Thanks for the videos Jeff!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Dan you have PM


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Pm replied


----------



## Chris Furman

*RCGT Series*

Hello All!

I am trying to get a new series started at MSI!

RCGT Series ! Here is the official site: rcgtshowdown.com/rules

basically any touring car with diff up front
any REALISTIC racing body, NO Roar bodies
HPI X-pattern spec tire - #4495 with HPI supplied stock foam
17.5 brushless

I am going to personally run a Subaru WRC body.. check out the pics!

Spoke to a couple of racers already and they are definately interested! HPI and Tamiya makes a LOT of realistic bodies. Doesn't matter if they are 4 door, 2 door, etc... just has to look like a REAL car!

This is a series already running across the nation and is VERY popular. Check out these cars! Very real looking Race cars, fast and every can join, because ANY touring car will do with a 17.5 brushless motor!

I will have my car ready for next Sunday, 12/13.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Who are you Chris? This is your first post on here, you joined in the last 5 days, and there has been no talk about RCGT from anybody but our local twink.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

it looks like a fun class its just like VTA but faster and more realistic


----------



## ALeeBuck

Your killing me man. What makes it more realistic? Cause the bodies are newer? Are you gonna put a 750hp gas engine in your car? Also, how many classes do you want to run on wednesday night? 13.5, 17.5, VTA, WGT, 12th...some with multiple heats. VTA had 3 heats this week.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Looks like the VTA class with a newer body, and faster motor. Will mentioned this to Marc maybe a month ago and Marc didn't go for it then. Maybe he will now with the split nights. You better be buying some battery chargers Dan if your gonna keep spreading out.


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Who are you Chris? This is your first post on here, you joined in the last 5 days, and there has been no talk about RCGT from anybody but our local twink.


Don't worry about who he is... who are you???????

He have been racing for a few years, I hope this help you. Let Marc decide before you open your Big mouth. Adam you are racer not the owner just use this logic before you open your mouth.

Willie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

no fighting guyz gezzzz. i wanna do rcgt but i know i cant


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> Don't worry about who he is... who are you???????
> 
> He have been racing for a few years, I hope this help you. Let Marc decide before you open your Big mouth. Adam you are racer not the owner just use this logic before you open your mouth.
> 
> Willie!!!!!!!!!!


Actually Marc did just say not long ago that he did not want to start 2 new classes at the same time, ASK WILL! Will asked marc about this, and I was there. I know I am not the owner, but I guess Chris is since he is starting a new class at MSI right? This is a forum where I can open my big mouth should I choose.


----------



## Chris Furman

Yes, been racing for about 17 years total... anyways.....

This will be a SUNDAY class only at this time. The motors are the SAME as VTA! 17.5 brushless... but the tires are a LOT nicer, more like touring and they are also belted.... also the tire size is the same front/rear.


----------



## ALeeBuck

VTA is 21.5 brushless.


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> no fighting guyz gezzzz. i wanna do rcgt but i know i cant


What????????????????? Fighting that's for kids I'm telling it like it is as always. This is what I do best ask John or Julie she's not at home so I can speak my mine and it feels real good. Now for Barry if I come I will be running 13.5 Novak race less than a month away.


----------



## ALeeBuck

You know, the more racers, and cars going around the track no mater what class is a good thing. But I am just repeating what I heard.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Ray, you have PM


----------



## Chris Furman

ALeeBuck said:


> VTA is 21.5 brushless.



Yes, my bad.. you are correct.

RCGT Series is a bit faster.


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Actually Marc did just say not long ago that he did not want to start 2 new classes at the same time, ASK WILL! Will asked marc about this, and I was there. I know I am not the owner, but I guess Chris is since he is starting a new class at MSI right? This is a forum where I can open my big mouth should I choose.


You should know by now the track is less than ten mins from my house which is a good thing. I really don't care what classes you guys run I only race there twice a month.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ALeeBuck said:


> Looks like the VTA class with a newer body, and faster motor. Will mentioned this to Marc maybe a month ago and Marc didn't go for it then. Maybe he will now with the split nights. You better be buying some battery chargers Dan if your gonna keep spreading out.


i would be converting my VTA car to rcgt if anything


----------



## C5Vette

Adam,

il check your car out Sunday. Chris has been around a while. I'd like less classes with more people in them myself. That being said personally I'd rather run RCGT than VTA. I'd rather run regular touring car than both. I'd sure like to get back to the days when the mains went four deep. Working your way up from the d to the c and so on shows racer progression. People just bail to a new class where thay can finish in the top three. (even if there are only three in the class!) lol


----------



## ALeeBuck

RCGT seems OK, I like the newer bodies, and the fact it is not Novak motors only. Not sure about these other tires or anyhting. But I really don't give a flying F either way. As the great Willie said, it is up to the track owner, and I just repeated what he said to will when this was brought up at the shop. It was actually brought up on here also, somewhere in the 130's I think. But, since this is a place to open my big mouth, this gives people a week to buy a body, tires, maybe a motor, and find a set up that works. Oh yeah, and gotta get an OK from the track owner. I know I am just a racer that is at the local hobby shop alot, and only races at my local hobby shop, but I have not heard any buzz about RCGT.


----------



## reilly

I have to agree with Ray. On road needs less classes. It costs way too much to keep switching classes all the time. You want to race TC there's three well established classes to choose from 13.5, 17.5 and VTA. VTA having the biggest group. Pick one had have fun, That's my opinion. 

James


----------



## reilly

I would like to offer you guys first dibs on my 009( 17.5 Car ) . I'm going to sell it, I’d include the lipo weights and aluminum turnbuckles ( their 7075, really durable) along with the originals, and the l1 / l2 roll center blocks, all you have to do is put radio gear in and go fast. I'm looking to get 350.00 for it.
If anyone is interested please PM me or I'll see you at the track. 

Thanks, 
James


----------



## Chris Furman

just got down painting and stickering my new RCGT body. Take a look if you care to. Still need to mount the wing. This is an HPI 190mm body. I will also have Bronze colored 6-spoke wheels.

Anyone is welcome to run this class that is interested. No one is twisting your arm to run this. There is a lot of interest in this class so there be it, I know of at least a handful so why not run it? Why not give Marc some more sales up front? He needs to sell stuff to stay in business. Who knows.. maybe I already talked to Marc... I love when people assume things.



updated pics a couple threads down...


----------



## Gt35rgsx

it looks like your ready to go out and rally cross it.


----------



## OvalAlston

Gt35rgsx said:


> i would be converting my VTA car to rcgt if anything


x2 on that. 

Also jesus christ how much longer will this go on. From what I heard if u got enough to make it a race Marc will run it. Especially since race nights are the seperate.

By the way that car looks sweet.

Anyway if we have at least four I will run it.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

i think the best thing about the class would be all the diffrent bodies out there. not just the camaros, mustangs, and vettes but those plus 50 more.


----------



## bang22nd

You guys can run whatever you want, but For me just to convert over sounds like $90 for new motor, $25-$50 for body, and $40 for tires just for another class with less competition so you can wreck a newer style body. I'll stick with what I have now, but have at it I'll gladly watch.


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Problem is if we start running all these rogue classes the other classes will suffer . I would rather see everyone running one or two classes like 13.5 and Vintage and keep the field like it is . If you would like to have a 26mm tire "stock" class why don't we all just transport our asses through time and go back to the 1990's. No sir, I'm not interested in diluting the field any more than it already is. Until we have a class with at least 3 full heats of competitors , thinning out the competition does not compute.


This is what John said way back when and I have to say I agree with him still. People who come to the shop looking to get into something and have to save up to do so get really discouraged when they spend the money just to have you guys switch to some new class. Since August of this year when I got back into this hobby there has been talk of F-1's coming back, the start of the 17.5 rubber class, touring car foam class on and off, wgt that still only has 3 cars on a regular basis, 12th scale has gone from no one to a smash fest, and so on. This can make it hard to pick a class to start in when each class is around $1000.00 a car. Do we remember what happened to Larry and his Slash class. I don't think he has run in awhile and I think he want's to but slash is the casualty of the oval road course split, just one example. Back in the days that Ray is talking about you did get a feeling of how well you were doing against the rest of the pack by moving from d main up to the a-main, and it was more challenging by being matched up with drivers of similar skill.
Again if you guys do get it going, rcgt, and there are enough drivers I'll think of switching, just like how I'd love to get a wgt car now, but I don't want more stuff sitting around that I have no one to run against.


----------



## Chris Furman

Wing is now mounted. Just need to get some new body posts, other ones are now too short and get my wheels.

Some example HPI bodies available:
http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/190mm/
and
http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/200mm/

updated pics:



























and the FINISHED product should look like this:


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> This is what John said way back when and I have to say I agree with him still. People who come to the shop looking to get into something and have to save up to do so get really discouraged when they spend the money just to have you guys switch to some new class. Since August of this year when I got back into this hobby there has been talk of F-1's coming back, the start of the 17.5 rubber class, touring car foam class on and off, wgt that still only has 3 cars on a regular basis, 12th scale has gone from no one to a smash fest, and so on. This can make it hard to pick a class to start in when each class is around $1000.00 a car. Do we remember what happened to Larry and his Slash class. I don't think he has run in awhile and I think he want's to but slash is the casualty of the oval road course split, just one example. Back in the days that Ray is talking about you did get a feeling of how well you were doing against the rest of the pack by moving from d main up to the a-main, and it was more challenging by being matched up with drivers of similar skill.
> Again if you guys do get it going, rcgt, and there are enough drivers I'll think of switching, just like how I'd love to get a wgt car now, but I don't want more stuff sitting around that I have no one to run against.


I have to agree I go to different track across the United States to race and its hard changing my one car from 17.5, 13.5 rubber to VTA. If I had the extra money, I would have two cars for the class with the most people in it. Some people want to start a new class to win that is why you have people jumping from one class to the next.


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> Wing is now mounted. Just need to get some new body posts, other ones are now too short and get my wheels.
> 
> Some example HPI bodies available:
> http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/190mm/
> and
> http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/200mm/
> 
> updated pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the FINISHED product should look like this:


You picked the wrong blue! Fascescent Blue from Parma.....That's the color!


----------



## TimXLB

Jeff:

Hi,

I found what I needed. no need to call

Thanks


----------



## msircracing

*Well..........*

Well, I guess it's time I step in and at least give my input since I am the "track owner". Guys I try my best to cater to the racers.....been here since 6am as requested by several people, oh yea I'm the only one here!!! Now, on to RCGT, if you guys want to find a way to race toasters that is fine with me, you just need at least 4 guys with toasters. I, however, agree with Ray as well on the fact that it's much better racing when there are less classes with more people in them. I like to see people get better every week, when they jump from class to class you never see the progression. Obviously guys like Barry Z., Reilly and so on will be pretty good no matter what they race, but I have seen guys like Mike S., Mike D., my dad, Tom Z., Adam, Bob Z., along with many others improve a ton over the last 14 months. So that being said, yes I will allow another class but there will need to be at least 4 entries, and no I will not enforce a motor manufacturer unless someone from Novak starts writing a check out to MSI Racing and Hobbies every month. We have split race nights this week (not the greatest turnouts on either night), which was done for you guys to get done sooner. This was a huge expense for us to incur so hopefully the turnouts grow, now if you want to add more classes you will still be here later, just something to think about. As always, please try to get along, this forum is not for fighting, arguing and bickering. It is for all of us to talk about our strange addictions to our beloved toy cars!!! See you all today!!

Marc
"track owner":tongue::tongue:


----------



## OvalAlston

What's up marc just wanted to say hey haven't been to bed yet just left the casino.


----------



## msircracing

*Casino??*

Did you win?


----------



## OvalAlston

Not at all but had a blast all while I lost


----------



## msircracing

*????*

Now 7am, still all alone.....starting to think opening at 7:30 or 8 would be ok???


----------



## Chris Furman

C5Vette said:


> You picked the wrong blue! Fascescent Blue from Parma.....That's the color!



HAHA... I knew someone was going to say that! I actually wanted lighter blue... a little easier to see at MSI when the daylight goes out.


----------



## MAV913

Hey Mark, Good Morning! Just out of curiosity what was the turnout Friday night? It was really nice to get home a little after 10, the wife was really happy about that...One question, are we able to run a brushed motor and round cells in the Nastruck class? Youngest daughter would like to run in it and I don't have the budget for the brushless stuff right now to do it. John B


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Now 7am, still all alone.....starting to think opening at 7:30 or 8 would be ok???


Anybody show up yet? I am not gonna make it today, but I told you that friday night.

Adam
"Track Racer"


----------



## msircracing

*Recombining Nights*

Well, as much as some people don't want to see it happen, we may have to rejoin the racedays again. Run oval and road course on the same day. I know in a perfect world we could have a big enough crowd to have separate race nights, however, I think we all want to have a place to race. All of these diehard oval guys that said they would show up have apparently lost their GPS or something. 17 entries Friday and 4 today. That doesn't quite pay the bills. We are going to give it another week or so then we may have to switch back. I will keep you updated.

Marc


----------



## MAV913

Well I would hate to see that but whatever it takes to keep the doors open. Just a bunch a BS...................................


----------



## C5Vette

MAV913 said:


> Well I would hate to see that but whatever it takes to keep the doors open. Just a bunch a BS...................................


i second that!


----------



## ALeeBuck

What a crock of crap! I made a deal with the wife to race friday night, and take sunday off so we could have "quality" time. HA, we fought all night, and now her booty is snoring in the chair. I am thinking me and the kids could sneak out. My oval car & truck, plus for fun throw out their mini-t's, thats 4 more. It will take them 5 minutes just to do a lap.


----------



## ALeeBuck

MAV913 said:


> Well I would hate to see that but whatever it takes to keep the doors open. Just a bunch a BS...................................


Yeop, total BS. I knew, and informed Marc I wouldn't make it today. But a lot of people made promises about friday night, and this morning. Do what you have to do Marc, the people that always stuck by your side will continue to do so.


----------



## Chris Furman

C5Vette said:


> i second that!



i third!


----------



## motor runnin

Good morning Marc. Wanted to thank you for taking the time to try and help me and my truck out. Question, will you have the oval track set up from noon till five on Monday? If so, I will be there to work on my truck and try to get a handle on it. I`m tired of looking at the bottom of the truck facing up and doing roll over tricks like a dog lololololol. :wave:


----------



## Barry Z

reilly said:


> I have to agree with Ray. On road needs less classes. It costs way too much to keep switching classes all the time. You want to race TC there's three well established classes to choose from 13.5, 17.5 and VTA. VTA having the biggest group. Pick one had have fun, That's my opinion.
> 
> James




+1 

Because more and different bodies seem to be the interest then as a compromise why not run any GT body but run them to VTA rules ? Cheaper that way too.
Just a thought.


----------



## msircracing

*Good Call*

Barry that is a good idea. Best thing posted in a couple of days.


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> Barry that is a good idea. Best thing posted in a couple of days.


I agree, run whatever body you want with vta motor and tire rules. Sounds like the best of both worlds.


----------



## Chris Furman

I'll stick with the same ole Touring car. Good for the soul.


----------



## Chris Furman

if anyone is looking for a Tire Truer... have a HUDY DC version with a HUDY 12th scale arbor.

$200 includes the HUDY aluminum case.


----------



## ALeeBuck

SWEETNESS! More then just the same stupid bodies. Oh, for all you that don't care, here is how my day off racing for quality time is going... The wife stopped snoring on the chair, moved herself to her bed, and is snoring there now. TOTAL BS!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Chris Furman said:


> if anyone is looking for a Tire Truer... have a HUDY DC version with a HUDY 12th scale arbor.
> 
> $200 includes the HUDY aluminum case.


Does it need something special for 10th scale tires?


----------



## Thirtybird

Barry Z said:


> +1
> 
> Because more and different bodies seem to be the interest then as a compromise why not run any GT body but run them to VTA rules ? Cheaper that way too.
> Just a thought.


I'd actually been thinking the same thing for a while - I've been slightly sad by the number of Camaros and have been trying to get something different with no luck, so I'm right back at the Camaro... My thought had been "any realistic 4 seat production vehicle, excluding the touring car shells". The new mustang shell looks cool and it would be great to see someone out there bashing with a 300C! :thumbsup:


----------



## rsil99

Mark,

I would have been there today but I ended up in the hospital yesterday with a kidney stone. I passed it this morning and have it in a jar if anyone is interested in seeing one. I would have been pissed if I was the only one who made it. I really don't care what days you run, but I'm retired. I love the place and I'll be there whenever I can make it.

Bob S.


----------



## msircracing

*Ouch*

Bob sorry to hear about the stone.......See you soon.


----------



## Bigz84

reilly said:


> I have to agree with Ray. On road needs less classes. It costs way too much to keep switching classes all the time. You want to race TC there's three well established classes to choose from 13.5, 17.5 and VTA. VTA having the biggest group. Pick one had have fun, That's my opinion.
> 
> James


I agree, then I don't. See with the problem for us Foam Touring guys is that we are getting our hands tied to run rubber tires or run with the rubber tire class. I don't want to run with the rubber tire guys because all the complaining that took place. Yes it was nice to drive against better drivers, Barry/James, so I can learn there driving lines and style, but I don't want to change the setup. It would be nice to see some of the old foam tires guys, won't mention any names, come back to foam. At least those guys would have a chance being competitive during a foam race. 

I'm pretty sure this week, we will have at least 4 guys running foam: DJ, Mike M, ****, and myself. If Ray brings his car, that could be 5, and if at least 2 guys drop out of the rubber that used to run foam, that are good foam drivers, that could make it 7. 

It just burns me to hear that foam is dead. Who/what/when did it die? Makes no sense.


----------



## motor runnin

Marc, are you going to have the oval track set up for use tomorrow between 12 & 5pm?
I would like to use it to get a handle on my truck if I can.............. Mitch


----------



## Bigz84

msircracing said:


> Well, as much as some people don't want to see it happen, we may have to rejoin the racedays again. Run oval and road course on the same day. I know in a perfect world we could have a big enough crowd to have separate race nights, however, I think we all want to have a place to race. All of these diehard oval guys that said they would show up have apparently lost their GPS or something. 17 entries Friday and 4 today. That doesn't quite pay the bills. We are going to give it another week or so then we may have to switch back. I will keep you updated.
> 
> Marc


I'm all for this, can't wait to run both on the same night again. I'd rather stay late, than run 2 different nights.


----------



## msircracing

*Oval practice*

No, oval practice won't be up again until Thursday, I know I had an error a few pages back. Sorry Mitch. We will get that thing dialed in.


----------



## msircracing

*Turn Out*

No, nobody else showed up. We are going to try this split night thing one more week. If entries don't increase drastically, we will be going back to how it was. Yes it made for a late night but it was fun for everyone!!!


----------



## motor runnin

ok Marc, thanks.


----------



## OvalAlston

msircracing said:


> No, nobody else showed up. We are going to try this split night thing one more week. If entries don't increase drastically, we will be going back to how it was. Yes it made for a late night but it was fun for everyone!!!


Hey Marc what about prices. Will they stay the same or go back to what they were. If the races go back to the same nights.


----------



## msircracing

*Race fees*

Fees will still be going up, that was raised to pay for the cost of having heated practice


----------



## ALeeBuck

By chance does anybody have Newman's cell phone number? If you do, PM me...maybe I can give you mine to give him so he can call me. If you can help, great. If not, I will call him in the AM at work.


----------



## ALeeBuck

How was the turn out for road course?


----------



## Chris Furman

ALeeBuck said:


> Does it need something special for 10th scale tires?


Needs a 10th scale Arbor. About $20-$25 new.


----------



## motor runnin

Did you get a hold of Al? I didn`t see your post till this morning. I have his number. Mitch.


----------



## msircracing

*Last Week*

Well, after the turnouts that we saw last week, I'm not so sure separating the road course and oval nights is a great idea. We only had a handful of guys show up on Friday night and only 2 guys showed up on Sunday morning (thank you Tom Z. and Bob Z.). Our road course turnouts also dropped significantly I think do to the guys that want to race both picked one night or the other. We are going to switch back to how it was starting on Weds. Please spread the word to everyone you know as not everyone checks this site. We will be starting racing at 6:30pm, Sunday racing will begin at noon, doors open at 9am. So this Weds. and next Sunday (the 9th and the 13th) we will be running oval and road course. We might try to do an oval only race once a month or something but for now, we are going back to how it was. I apologize for all of the mass confusion and schedule changing but we have to do what is best for business so we have somewhere to race for many years to come. Please don't hesitate to call or email me with any questions or concerns. Jeff Kennedy, when you get a moment can you give me a call please. 

Thank You,
Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

motor runnin said:


> Did you get a hold of Al? I didn`t see your post till this morning. I have his number. Mitch.


Yes I did, talked to him this morning. Thanks!


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Well, after the turnouts that we saw last week, I'm not so sure separating the road course and oval nights is a great idea. We only had a handful of guys show up on Friday night and only 2 guys showed up on Sunday morning (thank you Tom Z. and Bob Z.). Our road course turnouts also dropped significantly I think do to the guys that want to race both picked one night or the other. We are going to switch back to how it was starting on Weds. Please spread the word to everyone you know as not everyone checks this site. We will be starting racing at 6:30pm, Sunday racing will begin at noon, doors open at 9am. So this Weds. and next Sunday (the 9th and the 13th) we will be running oval and road course. We might try to do an oval only race once a month or something but for now, we are going back to how it was. I apologize for all of the mass confusion and schedule changing but we have to do what is best for business so we have somewhere to race for many years to come. Please don't hesitate to call or email me with any questions or concerns. Jeff Kennedy, when you get a moment can you give me a call please.
> 
> Thank You,
> Marc


Sorry it didn't work out as everybody hoped Marc. But you do have to do whatever it takes to keep the doors open and keep a few pennies in your pocket. Everybody understands...i hope.


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

The points series will not begin this week. I want to get everyone on the right page with the schedule. So this week we will be racing but not for points. Weds and Sunday both road course and oval. 6:30 start time Weds and Noon on Sunday. Entry fees will be going up this week. We will be starting the points series next Weds. the 16th with a driver appreciation day, free pizza and pop for all racers and entry fees will be $5 per class. 

Weds $10 1st class $6 second
Sunday $12 1st class $7 second

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## TimXLB

James:


Hi,

please call me. I didn't get your TM

Thanks

Tim


----------



## ovalfan

What is the format for race night? Wednesday will be my first night, do you run the road coarse first and then oval? How many qualifiers, I ma just asking to make sure I have enough batteries for the night.


----------



## C5Vette

Each round is a mix of both oval and road course. The track is changed as necessary. 2 qualifiers and a main.


----------



## Barry Z

hey Marc, what about heated practice days ?
Thanks.


----------



## reilly

Tim, 
you have PM


----------



## msircracing

*Heated Practice*

Everyday is heated practice now from 4pm until close. Not sure which days will be oval practice yet.


----------



## little will

Dont everbody post at once.


----------



## Matt K

omg!! there's a pro driver posting on our thread!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Matt K said:


> omg!! there's a pro driver posting on our thread!!!


Who? Oh you mean the guy that lives here "Location: bei msi racing und hobbies"? He spells "und" races the same way!


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> Who? Oh you mean the guy that lives here "Location: bei msi racing und hobbies"? He spells "und" races the same way!


That's his attempt at being German......


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> That's his attempt at being German......


haha i was about to say the same ....careful though ...he's a "sponsored" driver


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> That's his attempt at being German......


"ATTEMPT" is the key there...that why he drives a BMW? Trying to connect to his German side?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Matt K said:


> haha i was about to say the same ....careful though ...he's a "sponsored" driver


Yeah, he is sponsored. He better enjoy it, his next sponsorship is gonna come from AA meetings.


----------



## C5Vette

Matt K said:


> haha i was about to say the same ....careful though ...he's a "sponsored" driver


Hmmmm.... I didn't think Power Push existed any more since the general use of LiPo's.....Interesting.....


----------



## ALeeBuck

Sorry Will, your still my little twink. Oh, only 292 days.


----------



## rsil99

Does mom paying for your RC habit count as sponsorship?


----------



## Matt K

rsil99 said:


> Does mom paying for your RC habit count as sponsorship?


hahahaha


----------



## Mike_D

Wow oh my wow


----------



## Mike_D

Will if you decide to do a columbine plz spare me ok :wave:


----------



## msircracing

*Pick on Will day?*

I didn't know it was pick on Will day!!!! Maybe I will be nice to him........MAYBE!!!! Just remember Will we all love you......I'm with Mike D., please spare me as well!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao what a wonderful day for racing!!!!!!! ; )


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> I didn't know it was pick on Will day!!!! Maybe I will be nice to him........MAYBE!!!! Just remember Will we all love you......I'm with Mike D., please spare me as well!!!


Every day is pick on Will day.....It's like getting up in the morning....it's just something you do!!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Everyday is heated practice now from 4pm until close. Not sure which days will be oval practice yet.


Marc, There are some tracks having races on New Years Day. Have you thought about doing anything like this? If not are you going to be open for pratice. If you are going to be open I would rather stay in town rather than going anywhere.


----------



## msircracing

*New Years Day*

Willie, we will be open but we will not be racing. :hat:


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Willie, we will be open but we will not be racing. :hat:


That's good if it don't snow to bad I should be able to make it to MSI.


----------



## TimXLB

reilly:

Hi,

YHPM


----------



## f1freak

LOL geez ~


----------



## TimXLB

mrbighead:

Hi,

your worried about a little snow???? you should live where I do. and your what...... a couple of miles or so from the track I'll trade ya anyday!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

TimXLB said:


> mrbighead:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> your worried about a little snow???? you should live where I do. and your what...... a couple of miles or so from the track I'll trade ya anyday!!!!!!!!


 Hi Tim, 
I'm less than a mile from MSI have you been racing ?
I decide to take a trip New Years Day and race just don't know where I'm going. I hope it don't show hate driving in that junk....


----------



## TimXLB

mrbighead:

Hi,

no racing for me lately. not alot of racing going on in GR. mostly 1/12th scale and a few VTA's maybe 6-8 1/12th scales and maybe 3-6 VTA's. and they run JTG... I have had health problems when I tried it. (the reason I missed about 2 months of racing, then other problems started happening).

as for snow I really don't like driving in it either. that's why I have a AWD Murano (well two of them). they are awesome in the snow with the right tires on them.


reilly:

Hi,

YHPM!!!!!!


----------



## f1freak

It just burns me to hear that foam is dead. Who/what/when did it die? Makes no sense.


Remember when CEFX closed ? That was about it....


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> It just burns me to hear that foam is dead. Who/what/when did it die? Makes no sense.
> 
> 
> Remember when CEFX closed ? That was about it....




Stormer is blowing out Parma foams that used to cost $20+ bucks for $3.99! Sign of foam is really really dead.


----------



## Matt K

.....run rubber.....


----------



## Chris Furman

Matt K said:


> .....run rubber.....




Bingo! My preference also.. Gonna try some RP30s at MSI on Sunday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> mrbighead:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> no racing for me lately. not alot of racing going on in GR. mostly 1/12th scale and a few VTA's maybe 6-8 1/12th scales and maybe 3-6 VTA's. and they run JTG... I have had health problems when I tried it. (the reason I missed about 2 months of racing, then other problems started happening).


Hey Tim,
If your not comming out because Jack the gripper has an effect on you, I'll allow you to run another odorless compound if you'd like.

Hope to see you at the track.


----------



## kevinm

Fred Knapp said:


> Hey Tim,
> If your not comming out because Jack the gripper has an effect on you, I'll allow you to run another odorless compound if you'd like.
> 
> Hope to see you at the track.


This stuff actually smells good (assuming you like oranges)
https://www.quicktechhobby.com/Car_Accessories/racers_choice.htm


----------



## mrbighead

kevinm said:


> This stuff actually smells good (assuming you like oranges)
> https://www.quicktechhobby.com/Car_Accessories/racers_choice.htm


Kevin, are you ever going to come race with us at MSI. If not I guess I will have to take a trip up there.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Kevin, are you ever going to come race with us at MSI. If not I guess I will have to take a trip up there.


No...He's scared!!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Nemesis has arrived*

Hey guys, the new Epic Nemesis has just arrived. I have 17.5's and 13.5's, I know Todd wanted a 17.5, who else wants them????


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, the new Epic Nemesis has just arrived. I have 17.5's and 13.5's, I know Todd wanted a 17.5, who else wants them????


Did you get my T3 in yet what about my tires and the new wife from Xray...
How much are the motors everybody would like to know...


----------



## msircracing

*Stuff*

Willie, 

No Jaco Greens yet, should be here any day now......No luck on a new wife.....Motors will be auctioned off starting at $69.99

Just Kidding, they are $69.99+ Tax

T3 should be here next week......


----------



## kevinm

mrbighead said:


> Kevin, are you ever going to come race with us at MSI. If not I guess I will have to take a trip up there.


I've been thinking about it, but it's almost a 2-1/2 hour drive. And the last time I ran rubber tire TC on carpet (not counting VTA) was back when Sam Sprang was doing races at Jackson Community College. The tire of choice back then was Pit Shimizu (or something like that) and I had a Yokomo YR4-M2 Pro. What kind of turnout are you getting on Sundays?


----------



## C5Vette

kevinm said:


> I've been thinking about it, but it's almost a 2-1/2 hour drive. And the last time I ran rubber tire TC on carpet (not counting VTA) was back when Sam Sprang was doing races at Jackson Community College. The tire of choice back then was Pit Shimizu (or something like that) and I had a Yokomo YR4-M2 Pro. What kind of turnout are you getting on Sundays?


Hmmm guess I picked the wrong Kevin.....Sorry.....We'd be honored to have you! Sunday crowd is modest but growing. If you'd like another YR4M2 Pro...I could hook you up!! Ha Ha.....Pretty cool front wheel driver!!


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> Hmmm guess I picked the wrong Kevin.....Sorry.....We'd be honored to have you! Sunday crowd is modest but growing. If you'd like another YR4M2 Pro...I could hook you up!! Ha Ha.....Pretty cool front wheel driver!!



What cars DON'T you have ?? lol


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> What cars DON'T you have ?? lol


That's a good question....I've got a pretty good stable to choose from!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry, you have a PM mister.


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Hmmm guess I picked the wrong Kevin.....Sorry.....We'd be honored to have you! Sunday crowd is modest but growing. If you'd like another YR4M2 Pro...I could hook you up!! Ha Ha.....Pretty cool front wheel driver!!


We had two heats of VTA like 12 people. 12 scale I think we had 6 people then WGT there were 4 people. 17.5 rubber had 8 people on Sunday and a few for 13.5 just get you butt down there.


----------



## kevinm

C5Vette said:


> No...He's scared!!!!


After reading _some_ of the posts on here, who *wouldn't* be? :jest:


----------



## kevinm

C5Vette said:


> Hmmm guess I picked the wrong Kevin.....Sorry.....We'd be honored to have you! Sunday crowd is modest but growing. If you'd like another YR4M2 Pro...I could hook you up!! Ha Ha.....Pretty cool front wheel driver!!


The car I had was 4WD, but droop screws weren't invented yet. And it had a strange spring-loaded thing in the middle of the top deck of the chassis. It worked OK outdoors, but was never very good on carpet.


----------



## f1freak

kevinm said:


> The car I had was 4WD, but droop screws weren't invented yet. And it had a strange spring-loaded thing in the middle of the top deck of the chassis. It worked OK outdoors, but was never very good on carpet.


Thats the car I had before the RS4 came out .
I


----------



## ALeeBuck

kevinm said:


> After reading _some_ of the posts on here, who *wouldn't* be? :jest:


LOL, it's actually a good group of people.


----------



## chambers7867

Msi, did u get my stuff yet?


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> Barry, you have a PM mister.




back at you .....


----------



## Chris Furman

LRP SPX esc for sale.. It has only seen 2 race nights and couple hours practice. $100! Like new condition!

Send me PM

---—------- SOLD!


----------



## Chris Furman

for sale... HPI VTA tires Front and Rear mounted on white HPI rims. Was going to run class changed mind. Yours for $33.

Please send PM


----------



## msircracing

*TOP Order*

For those waiting on a TOP order, most of the parts shipped yesterday, the wings, the foam chassis and the blades are still backordered. I know John, Joe and Charles were waiting on parts. They should be here on Tuesday or Weds., next week.


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Steve, you have PM


----------



## msircracing

*Tekin*

I have a Tekin shipment coming on Tuesday of next week as well. Please let me know if you want one held for you, they will go quick.


----------



## seadog

msircracing said:


> Steve, you have PM


LoL, how did you know I was lurking around...

Steve


----------



## Chris Furman

Novak 17.5 motor... Only run 1 heat. Like new. $40

please send PM


----------



## msircracing

*Hahahahahaha*

We thought this would help protect Will's car a little, and maybe other cars also.


----------



## Fred Knapp

msircracing said:


> We thought this would help protect Will's car a little, and maybe other cars also.


Needs more foam!


----------



## bang22nd

doesn't lego make a foam car body for babies? Softies or something, of course will will get the wrong Idea from softies. LOL


----------



## Bigz84

Matt K said:


> .....run rubber.....


I am running rubber now, but not my first choice. I actually liked running rubber because it keeps your car calmer, unless your James R, and your car is Freaky Fast. Yes it is a learning process, but not a hard one to figure out. I'll get the car to go faster, some how.

We had a small group that raced at Ypsi Riders that ran foam, but some migrated over to MSI last year. The ones that stayed figured we paid our yr membership, we would finish the season out over there, and leave because it turned into more of a "toy store", than a race track. Quoting Bob S.

I'll run rubber, and learn that, but if anyone wants to slap those foams back on, I'm game and I think a few others would be too.


----------



## Mike_D

msircracing said:


> We thought this would help protect Will's car a little, and maybe other cars also.


Does it fly???


----------



## millerman

chris furman you have a pm


----------



## msircracing

*It Does Fly*

Every couple of laps it takes off.......got about 5 feet off the ground Weds.


----------



## Chris Furman

Ok guys more stuff to go!

Changed mind on this.. Both of these are Brand New! I only mounted amd soldered these. Jus got them 2 days ago and was going to run it on Sunday. Decided to go a different route.

LRP SXX - $175! 
LRP x12 13.5 - $80!

Please send PM


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

msircracing said:


> We thought this would help protect Will's car a little, and maybe other cars also.


lol, poor Will... He gets an A for effort tho! I dont see too many people out work him at the track! :thumbsup:


----------



## C5Vette

Bigz84 said:


> I am running rubber now, but not my first choice. I actually liked running rubber because it keeps your car calmer, unless your James R, and your car is Freaky Fast. Yes it is a learning process, but not a hard one to figure out. I'll get the car to go faster, some how.
> 
> We had a small group that raced at Ypsi Riders that ran foam, but some migrated over to MSI last year. The ones that stayed figured we paid our yr membership, we would finish the season out over there, and leave because it turned into more of a "toy store", than a race track. Quoting Bob S.
> 
> I'll run rubber, and learn that, but if anyone wants to slap those foams back on, I'm game and I think a few others would be too.


You guys!!!! I signed up for foam on Wed, only to find out you guys defected!!! Next week I'll have the car, and Joe Trandell says he'll bring his....We'll see on that one though!


----------



## ALeeBuck

I have to admit, Will does take a lot of crap, but he does try hard. He might even be a good fellow.

ps. remember I said this Will when you do go postal someday.


----------



## Bigz84

C5Vette said:


> You guys!!!! I signed up for foam on Wed, only to find out you guys defected!!! Next week I'll have the car, and Joe Trandell says he'll bring his....We'll see on that one though!


Well, DJ and I thought you weren't going to run foam. We asked you a couple of weeks ago if you had your foam car, you said yes, we signed up for it, and then you didn't run. We decided then to put rubbers on after that.

With the point series starting this week, if there is not going to be a consistent showing for foam, at least 5, then I'm going to run 13.5 rubber. I think even Marc said that there has to be at least 4-5 guys. It takes me a 1/2 hour to convert my car from rubber to foam. So when I show up this Wednesday, if there looks like there is going to be foam guys, then I'll switch on the spot.

It's not going to be worth it to put foams on, only to have you and, lets just say Joe, decide not to run foam for the rest of the series. It would not be fun for DJ and I to run by ourselves, or be put into a rubber class to run with, WHICH I DON'T WANT. I'd rather run the car from start to finish, in one class, and learn how to drive better in that class.

We'll see though, only time will tell who will bring what.


----------



## C5Vette

Bigz84 said:


> Well, DJ and I thought you weren't going to run foam. We asked you a couple of weeks ago if you had your foam car, you said yes, we signed up for it, and then you didn't run. We decided then to put rubbers on after that.
> 
> With the point series starting this week, if there is not going to be a consistent showing for foam, at least 5, then I'm going to run 13.5 rubber. I think even Marc said that there has to be at least 4-5 guys. It takes me a 1/2 hour to convert my car from rubber to foam. So when I show up this Wednesday, if there looks like there is going to be foam guys, then I'll switch on the spot.
> 
> It's not going to be worth it to put foams on, only to have you and, lets just say Joe, decide not to run foam for the rest of the series. It would not be fun for DJ and I to run by ourselves, or be put into a rubber class to run with, WHICH I DON'T WANT. I'd rather run the car from start to finish, in one class, and learn how to drive better in that class.
> 
> We'll see though, only time will tell who will bring what.


I didn't get the impression you guys cared!! I almost always have the foam car with me. but you're right...3 people doesn't make it too interesting. Joe says he wants to make a comeback....we'll see. I will always be running 13.5 rubber unless foam grows bigger....I'll run foam if you guys come consistently, but you've been a little hit and miss. 

Let me know if you guys want to take a stab at it....otherwise the foam car is getting mothballed!!


----------



## andyv

Ray just let it go!!!
Anyone interested in 1/12 tomorrow, what time does road coarse start this week?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

andyv said:


> Ray just let it go!!!
> Anyone interested in 1/12 tomorrow, what time does road coarse start this week?


1/12th has been a decent class lately!!!

Marc, ya have any tires?


----------



## Barry Z

andyv said:


> Ray just let it go!!!
> Anyone interested in 1/12 tomorrow, what time does road coarse start this week?



Marc correct me if I'm wrong but I think doors open tomorrow at 9am, racing starts around noonish .......


----------



## andyv

Thank-you uncle Barry!


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> We thought this would help protect Will's car a little, and maybe other cars also.


Lol!! You guys are sick!!


----------



## BIGG-K

Chris Furman. You have a PM


----------



## Mike_D

I'm glint to be running1/12 scale with a sphere


----------



## Gt35rgsx

doors open at 9am tomarrow racing starts at 12. its back to the mix of oval and road coarse together


----------



## Mike_D

Do you have a gsx with a gt35 r. In it?


----------



## Mike_D

Mrbighead are you going to keep you're 009?


----------



## Mike_D

Ray are you there?


----------



## Mike_D

You coming out tommorow keV?


----------



## C5Vette

Mike_D said:


> Ray are you there?


I'm here.....


----------



## msircracing

*Hawkins!!!*

Jeff, 

Stop lookin at hobbytalk and come race!!!!


----------



## JcHawkins

msircracing said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Stop lookin at hobbytalk and come race!!!!


Between work and christmas 'stuff' it has cut into my toy-car time. I should be back Wednesday.


----------



## Chris Furman

OK guys.. decided to keep my LRP stuff instead.

I just bought this 2 days ago!

TEKIN RS PRO - only mounted.. brand new, NEVER run ESC
with combo 13.5 Tekin motor... ran the motor 2 laps to test the LRP speedo.

you get the RS PRO combo kit AND the Tekin hotwire for $235! Now... THAT's a screaming deal! new would cost you over $310 +tax!

Please send me PM or call 586-219-7480

thanks!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Mike_D said:


> Do you have a gsx with a gt35 r. In it?


yea i do. iam in the process of parting it out.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

http://www.xceedspeed.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146817 theres the post with pics. i know mike your evo is DONE!!! but does it have a GOLD gt35r lol check out the pic and its powder coat not paint and the hot side is ciramic coated.


----------



## little will

Gt35rgsx said:


> yea i do. iam in the process of parting it out.


Why didn't u race today man Shelby?


----------



## msircracing

*TOP Order*

The TOP order has arrived!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> http://www.xceedspeed.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146817 theres the post with pics. i know mike your evo is DONE!!! but does it have a GOLD gt35r lol check out the pic and its powder coat not paint and the hot side is ciramic coated.


HA HA HA, look at the top of the page when you click the link for the myspace pics.


----------



## little will

ALeeBuck said:


> HA HA HA, look at the top of the page when you click the link for the myspace pics.


LOL HAHAHAHAHA why does it say Dan n shelby lol :tongue:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

haha bc we share a myspace durrr.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

little will said:


> Why didn't u race today man Shelby?


No, the Fam whats over. the womens at work


----------



## little will

Gt35rgsx said:


> No, the Fam whats over. the womens at work


u where not at work today!:wave:


----------



## ALeeBuck

little will said:


> u where not at work today!:wave:


WOW, WILL WITH A FUNNY!

MSI, you have PM sir.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> No, the Fam whats over. the *womens* at work


I am telling Shelby you are cheating on her! AWWWWWWWWWWWWW BUSTED


----------



## D.King

ALeeBuck said:


> I am telling Shelby you are cheating on her! AWWWWWWWWWWWWW BUSTED


No matter who you are, thats funny.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Sorry to pick on you today Dan...just wondering when the world's longest lasting roofie is gonna wear off, and you come back around.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

little will said:


> u where not at work today!:wave:


hey will let me know when you have to work make your own money and not go to mommy and daddy for everything you want. and go to school ontop of that


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> hey will let me know when you have to work make your own money and not go to mommy and daddy for everything you want. and go to school ontop of that


UH-OH, somebody is having a heavy flow day.


----------



## OvalAlston

^^^^lmao


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> hey will let me know when you have to work make your own money and not go to mommy and daddy for everything you want. and go to school ontop of that


owned!


----------



## Matt K

now here's an oval track(nosound)


----------



## little will

ALeeBuck said:


> UH-OH, somebody is having a heavy flow day.


lol be nice just because dans on his special time doesnt mean we have to be mean!:wave:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> We thought this would help protect Will's car a little, and maybe other cars also.


LOL... thats not enough


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> UH-OH, somebody is having a heavy flow day.


Na I don't care who ya are that there is funny right there....
GETTER DUN!


----------



## OvalAlston

That track is nice!!!! : )


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> That track is nice!!!! : )


yea I guess it's a bike track or something


----------



## Gt35rgsx

hey will out of 4 races how many did you finish i know last sunday you went 0 for 4 and wednesday what 0 for 3? your coming on like the lions can you get the perfict season


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> hey will out of 4 races how many did you finish i know last sunday you went 0 for 4 and wednesday what 0 for 3? your coming on like the lions can you get the perfict season


Didn't everyone watch the Pussy cat's lye down and get SMOKED Sunday . What a joke.... WE HAVE NO PRO FOOTBALL TEAM. I guess 3 out of four ain't bad.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Didn't everyone watch the Pussy cat's lye down and get SMOKED Sunday . What a joke.... WE HAVE NO PRO FOOTBALL TEAM. I guess 3 out of four ain't bad.


Dude! It's sleepy time now! C'mon! Lay down........Think dreamy thoughts.....

The Photon isn't broken.....The Photon isn't broken......The Photon isn't brooookkkkkeeeennn..........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Dude! It's sleepy time now! C'mon! Lay down........Think dreamy thoughts.....
> 
> The Photon isn't broken.....The Photon isn't broken......The Photon isn't brooookkkkkeeeennn..........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


How bout them Colts!?:freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> How bout them Colts!?:freak:


LOL....


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> That track is nice!!!! : )




it would be better if it was 'road course' friendly ..... lol


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

The new layout is in....It's not the best but it is ok I guess. To be completely honest, I had no helpers this morning and I am sleepy. Hope you like it.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> The new layout is in....It's not the best but it is ok I guess. To be completely honest, I had no helpers this morning and I am sleepy. Hope you like it.


Some one was up late dolling out some dough.. lol:freak:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

msircracing said:


> The new layout is in....It's not the best but it is ok I guess. To be completely honest, I had no helpers this morning and I am sleepy. Hope you like it.


Should of called or texted me and i would of been there buddy.


----------



## little will

Pics show us some pics!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> Should of called or texted me and i would of been there buddy.


Cut the crap. He should have called or texted Shelby to see if it was ok for you to help out you mean. LOL SHELBY-> :beatdeadhorse: <-DAN


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> Pics show us some pics!!!


Can I buy some punctuation Pat?


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> Pics show us some pics!!!


you know ur going right after school anyways


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> you know ur going right after school anyways


Yah ! Und Drivink My BMW ...


----------



## msircracing

*Diver Appreciation*

Just a reminder that this Weds is Driver Appreciation day and the start of the Winter Points Series.......All entry fees will be only $5.00!!!! We will also have free pizza and free pop for all drivers. I think someone might be bringing donuts also! Just a way of saying thank you for all of your support!! Hope you can all make it out for some racing!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

If someone see's Johnson. Tell him he's washed up! & quit play'n the broken finger excuse!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy

Hey MSI what is your schedule for the week of Christmas???


----------



## msircracing

*Race Schedule*

We are racing our normal schedule Christmas week. The only hour change will be; closing at 6pm on Christmas eve and closed on Christmas day.


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> We are racing our normal schedule Christmas week. The only hour change will be; closing at 6pm on Christmas eve and closed on Christmas day.


I am sorry not being around these days I am not sure of your normal schedual I am getting ready for the BIRDS and will be down for the holiday and would like to come run on the oval I need to know when you have it set-up for that
Thanks
Adam


----------



## f1freak

Dave's not here man.:freak:


----------



## harmocy

f1freak said:


> Dave's not here man.:freak:


NO IT'S DAVE!!!


----------



## f1freak

harmocy said:


> NO IT'S DAVE!!!


Is that you man? Hey man, the guys think you ripped 'em off man!


----------



## msircracing

*Tekin*

Those of you waiting on Tekin speedo's they are here.....I have RS's and Pro's. 

$159.99 and $204.99 Until Sunday!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Tekin Update*

The Pro's are gone already


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> The Pro's are gone already



Wow, less then a half hour !


----------



## OvalAlston

Is anybody as excited as I am about race day tomorrow. Kick off of the point series. It's like Christmas is tomorrow.lol.


----------



## msircracing

*Tomorrow*

Alston, I'm always excited to drive some circles with ya!!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Glad to hear that, that kinda makes me feel special. Lol


----------



## chambers7867

Ill be there bright and early in the morning tomarrow I want the dirt preped ans sweepted maybe spending some money tomarrow lol


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Those of you waiting on Tekin speedo's they are here.....I have RS's and Pro's.
> 
> $159.99 and $204.99 Until Sunday!!!


holy shoot! Getter dun.


----------



## Mike_D

When you ganna get off the futon and come race the cruton 13.5 is dwindling


----------



## Mike_D

Only like 4 people race 13.5 now believe it or not we used to have 3 heats


----------



## f1freak

Mike_D said:


> When you ganna get off the futon and come race the cruton 13.5 is dwindling


Yeah , I know. Sad really. Everyone wants some car to run for so many other classes. 17.5 mostly. Now I got the car and the chassis is way too soft to make that car work right (for me anyways) as I need those medium rubber wings and or the LiPo chassis to keep the rear end from pushing hard under heavy cornering. Considering the car is like 3 months old and for all practical purposes is still brand new. I ordered the wings and that chassis back when I ordered the car in the first place. I think this car is a serious competitor but not like it is now. If Nic's Mom can't take him (school night) I wish it all could come together but.... Oh and thanks Lloyd for getting that 415 off of me. That will be a good stock car right out of the box. So many cars .. so little time..

What is everyone running 17.5 now ? I heard Andy spanked the lot of you with one in 13.5. 
Now that I got a nice 13.5 no one wants to run it? Not much fun in qualifying for the A when thats all there is ... Makes it harder to switch for the TCS race if I can even manage to do that next year . I want to race like ... all the time.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hey peeps, remember today is $5 racing per class, with free pizza & pop. Except you Will...still need you to pay full price to cover any wall damage you cause.


----------



## ewippler

*For Sale: Tamiya F104 Pro - NIB - $199*

If any one local is interested, I have a Tamiya F104 Pro brand new in the sealed box for sale. Bought it but have not had the time to build. I have a few other parts for it as well, but for now, just selling the car. Let me know if interested. 

The cheapest I found these on line or ebay was $215 shipped. 

PM or email ([email protected]) if interested.

Erik


----------



## ALeeBuck

*I have an idea for a new class...*

After watching Mythbuster clips on YouTube...I say we give this a shot....wait for it....RC-BUS! The bus Will rides to school in would fit nice inside and everything!


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> After watching Mythbuster clips on YouTube...I say we give this a shot....wait for it....RC-BUS! The bus Will rides to school in would fit nice inside and everything!


They crashed that one a few times ... Will tested and Myth Buster approved. :freak:


----------



## TimXLB

Reilly:

YHPM

Thanks


----------



## chambers7867

What kind of times were the stock tcs doing on the new track???


----------



## f1freak

16.2 was fast lap in Pro 2. lol... what no jumps ?
Guess I'll have to just go see it for myself. :freak:
No one posts pics here any more ..
Maybe one of these days Marc Will let me put a layout down. 
Sorry the Orville thing didn't pan out but logistics is a bizzotch sometimes.
Miss my 416 but the Myth Bus ran it over back at the Annual. :drunk:
Hope I get my shizzle back to dialed in Jan. Does any body know a gal named Jan?  
Does she need the treatment ? D tells me theres almost no 13.5 any more.
Are James and Mike the only non cherry picker Dave drivers any more ?
Or did everyone just love hammering my back side that much?:wave:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Thanks for a great night MSI!!!


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> 16.2 was fast lap in Pro 2. lol... what no jumps ?
> Guess I'll have to just go see it for myself. :freak:
> No one posts pics here any more ..
> Maybe one of these days Marc Will let me put a layout down.
> Sorry the Orville thing didn't pan out but logistics is a bizzotch sometimes.
> Miss my 416 but the Myth Bus ran it over back at the Annual. :drunk:
> Hope I get my shizzle back to dialed in Jan. Does any body know a gal named Jan?
> Does she need the treatment ? D tells me theres almost no 13.5 any more.
> Are James and Mike the only non cherry picker Dave drivers any more ?
> Or did everyone just love hammering my back side that much?:wave:


That's not quite true.....Although, the main competition is four guys.....Five if Dave ever shows back up. A pair of Mikes, Reilly, and me......there are a couple of converts getting faster every week though.....

Get your car and come out!!!

Slow or not....get it on the track....that's the only way you're going to develop it!!


----------



## mrbighead

Marc,

Do you have any 40c in stock?


----------



## Barry Z

Marc, THANKS for the great night of racing and the pizza, pop and doughnuts.
I can't speak for anyone else but I felt appreciated .....


----------



## msircracing

*40c*

Yes Willie, I have many 40c's in stock....come pick one out buddy!!!

To all, thank you all for showing up last night. It was good to have all of you here to kick off the new points series. Good to see some faces we haven't seen in a while......Twisted my knee marshaling Slashes......Still hope to see you all out again soon. I should have the points posted by Sunday.


----------



## motor runnin

I would also like to say thanks for the grub, doughnuts, hospitality and the help with my truck :wave: Mitch.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Yes Willie, I have many 40c's in stock....come pick one out buddy!!!
> 
> To all, thank you all for showing up last night. It was good to have all of you here to kick off the new points series. Good to see some faces we haven't seen in a while......Twisted my knee marshaling Slashes......Still hope to see you all out again soon. I should have the points posted by Sunday.


Thanks, for keeping the hobby store fully stock with parts.lol


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Thanks, for keeping the hobby store fully stock with parts.lol


Yeah , I hear theres some arm rest covers there for me even.:freak:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Mike D, you have a PM


----------



## Mike_D

You got one back


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Yeah , I hear theres some arm rest covers there for me even.:freak:


Hey Will......I mean John.....How we doing on that Tamiya diff screw?


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Hey Will......I mean John.....How we doing on that Tamiya diff screw?


LOL... I got it. Will the Tamiya one do or do you want the old one back?
I've had it with for a looooonnnnng time. heheh.. I said long. You need it ? I can leave it at Larry's if you still frequent his establishment that is. Funny the things I give away and then... whatever you want Ray.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> LOL... I got it. Will the Tamiya one do or do you want the old one back?
> I've had it with for a looooonnnnng time. heheh.. I said long. You need it ? I can leave it at Larry's if you still frequent his establishment that is. Funny the things I give away and then... whatever you want Ray.


John, when are you coming back to race? I hear they miss hearing Nick and your mouth every week. (lol)


----------



## msircracing

*???*

Well.......we miss Nick!!!! Just kidding John we all love you, well, love is a strong word.......we all tolerate you!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> LOL... I got it. Will the Tamiya one do or do you want the old one back?
> I've had it with for a looooonnnnng time. heheh.. I said long. You need it ? I can leave it at Larry's if you still frequent his establishment that is. Funny the things I give away and then... whatever you want Ray.


Dude I don't care. I just have a pile of parts that used to be a diff. I just want to put it back together. If I had another one I wouldn't care....


----------



## ALeeBuck

I noticed that Castle Creations is still taking orders for the 1 cell Mamba Max Pro. But, they are not gonna start shipping until mid Feb. Just an FYI for those that thought they stopped taking orders last week. 

Marc, do you know if they will allow you to order the single cell version now, or do you still have to deal with them directly?


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc will you be allowing the mamba's to be ran. Just wanna know before I order one.


----------



## reilly

I think the answer is yes as they are already running on the track and over a half a dozen are on order:wave:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

reilly said:


> I think the answer is yes as they are already running on the track and over a half a dozen are on order:wave:


yes marc is allowing them to be ran just ask Reilly how fast they are.:thumbsup:


----------



## andyv

Will anyone be racing their 1/12 scale on Sunday?


----------



## C5Vette

andyv said:


> Will anyone be racing their 1/12 scale on Sunday?


just a crazy Canadian!!


----------



## andyv

C5Vette said:


> just a crazy Canadian!!


So that's two!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hey James R, do you have any TC bodies painted up and for sale? If so how much?


----------



## reilly

ALeeBuck said:


> Hey James R, do you have any TC bodies painted up and for sale? If so how much?


Sorry not as of right now, I been really busy right now. Maybe between xmas and the new year. 

James


----------



## ALeeBuck

reilly said:


> Sorry not as of right now, I been really busy right now. Maybe between xmas and the new year.
> 
> James


No problem, if you are there tomorrow maybe we can talk about what you charge and design and stuff. I am in no hurry at all.


----------



## DISH

f1freak said:


> Now that I got a nice 13.5 no one wants to run it? Not much fun in qualifying for the A when thats all there is ... Makes it harder to switch for the TCS race if I can even manage to do that next year . I want to race like ... all the time.


Looks like no more 13.5 for TCS anyway John...just 17.5


----------



## DISH

Whoops, scratch that John.. looks like 13.5 IS back for GT-1 as of a 12-15-09 TCS rule change.


----------



## OvalAlston

Good afternoon Msi and racers


----------



## chambers7867

Sorry I missed the race today I was loosing to much off-road cred hanging at Msi I had to go to a off-road race to show them I can still place, how was the turn out?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston you missed a good turn out for oval today. Overall it seemed like a nice crowd. Lots of normal faces weren't there. But some that haven't raced in a bit came out, or that don't usually race sunday did show. Only one VTA heat, few cars for 13.5 rubber, and 12th scale. For once Oval might have had the biggest group. 17.5 rubber did have an A & B though.


----------



## Chris Furman

*Mamba Max Pro*

Sold!


----------



## msircracing

*Oval Practice*

Since, the oval guys really don't get much practice on race night, we will be dedicating Tuesday and Thursday night from 5-9pm to oval practice. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause. On a side note, if you feel the building is a little cold on race day/night please just say something to me and I will more than likely turn the heat up. Unless someone wants to pay the gas bill here please don't touch the thermostat!!!! We had someone turn the back furnace all the way up yesterday and someone decided they wanted to turn the heat on when they felt necessary on Weds. So you may dress appropriately, we set the heat between 67 and 68 degrees. Thank you for helping with this!! See ya Weds.

Marc


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> Since, the oval guys really don't get much practice on race night, we will be dedicating Tuesday and Thursday night from 5-9pm to oval practice. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause. On a side note, if you feel the building is a little cold on race day/night please just say something to me and I will more than likely turn the heat up. Unless someone wants to pay the gas bill here please don't touch the thermostat!!!! We had someone turn the back furnace all the way up yesterday and someone decided they wanted to turn the heat on when they felt necessary on Weds. So you may dress appropriately, we set the heat between 67 and 68 degrees. Thank you for helping with this!! See ya Weds.
> 
> Marc


How about starting the oval practice a little earlier on Christmas Eve because you are closing at 6 I was planning on binging my cars down to run a few laps and that will be the only day that I will be able to do so!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*xmas eve practice*

You can come down and run some laps, you just might have to share the track if any road course guys are here. The layout we have in now is very easy to switch back and forth.


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> You can come down and run some laps, you just might have to share the track if any road course guys are here. The layout we have in now is very easy to switch back and forth.


Ill be there!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*????*

Reilly, are my eagles landing Weds??


----------



## reilly

Yes -


----------



## msircracing

*...*

PICS???:hat:


----------



## ALeeBuck

SEE! Proof to my wife that staying home and playing with my toys is cheaper then working. I blew a damn tire and was gonna check out that fort wayne track tonight.


----------



## little will

hey guys hate to do this but i have to sell of some of my stuff for reasons, heres what i got. 
duo 2, 13.5 and 17.5 $45 each
lrp spx $100
tekin redline 13.5 $35
if anyone wants to help me out and buy anything, drop me a pm or talk to me at the track. thanks


----------



## andyv

little will said:


> hey guys hate to do this but i have to sell of some of my stuff for reasons, heres what i got.
> duo 2, 13.5 and 17.5 $45 each
> lrp spx $100
> tekin redline 13.5 $35
> if anyone wants to help me out and buy anything, drop me a pm or talk to me at the track. thanks


Christmas is coming fast than you thought?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Uh-oh, somebody's allowance got cut.


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Uh-oh, somebody's allowance got cut.


Yes, I see


----------



## msircracing

*Will!!!!!?????*

No Will found a new girl, a blind girl obviously but still.............


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> No Will found a new girl, a blind girl obviously but still.............


Your giving him too much credit with a blind girl. I think he dug up Hellen Keller.


----------



## msircracing

*TIP of the Day for Will*

Will,

Never sell your R/C stuff for a woman, especially a new woman......When you get mad and throw your R/C stuff around, it still loves you the next day. If you just look at your woman wrong on her bad day she will leave you and probably take half of your stuff.....just something to think about buddy!!! :dude:


----------



## ALeeBuck

but if his new "woman" has broad shoulders and an adam's apple, he gets to dodge that bad week.


----------



## f1freak

LOL You guys are sleighing me.... Ho Ho Ho
Did you know Sainta Clause is the Patron Santa for Hookers?
Will might even be able to figure that one out . :freak:


----------



## motor runnin

LOLOL,,,,,,,,,,,, you guys are brutal.


----------



## ALeeBuck

motor runnin said:


> LOLOL,,,,,,,,,,,, you guys are brutal.


Oh Will is a nice fellow. We do it cause we lov, uhm....lik, uhm...we find him entertaining. YEAH THATS IT, HE IS ENTERTAINING!


----------



## msircracing

*....*

We APPRECIATE him!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Tomorrow*

We have already had several calls about tomorrow. Yes we will be racing tomorrow, oval and road course. Normal start time of 6:30pm, yes it is a points series race. Ryan and I have to go play in our championship game tomorrow night :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: so please be patient.....Dan will be in charge up front and hasn't had the big Weds. crowd yet. Please don't hesitate to call if you have questions or concerns.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> We have already had several calls about tomorrow. Yes we will be racing tomorrow, oval and road course. Normal start time of 6:30pm, yes it is a points series race. Ryan and I have to go play in our championship game tomorrow night :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: so please be patient.....Dan will be in charge up front and hasn't had the big Weds. crowd yet. Please don't hesitate to call if you have questions or concerns.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


We love Dan.


----------



## ALeeBuck

this was just posted in the team tekin thread....

The software is being tested right now by the team. If testing goes well(and it is so far) I hope to release the software shortly. I will not give a hard date until I have a public version in hand, sorry.

Rest assured that your Tekin RS's will be more than fast enough and will compete and any level of competition against all .


----------



## harmocy

Hey MSI do you have in stock BSR WGT tires???


----------



## msircracing

*WGT Tires*

No BSR....Just TM's and Jaco's


----------



## harmocy

I am sure they are every comparable but the tires for the BIRDS is BSR so that is why I was asking
Thanks


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> No Will found a new girl, a blind girl obviously but still.............


nahh i think his inflata-woman came in earlier than he expected


----------



## msircracing

ouch!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Can somebody give me a good starting point for final drive gear ratio for 17.5 rubber please? My motor choices are; Orion, LRP X12, Phantom, Tekin, and Nemisis. 

Also MSI, do you have any more of those blue spacers / shims for the front of the oval cars?


----------



## msircracing

No I am all out, however, I might have some for you depending on how many you need


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> No I am all out, however, I might have some for you depending on how many you need


Thinking about trying the to set the front end of the truck up like the car. Not sure how it will work though, or if the trucks are too slow to notice.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Truck setup should be identical to your car setup with a slight tire change. Providing the car is setup right. :thumbsup: .. Guys dont be shy at the track if ya need any oval help! Its cool to see ya guys have'n a good time race'n oval!!!! If i look bizzy wrench'n on that silly look'n car that turns right and left just come up and ask whatever info ya need! I am more than happy to help ya guys out with anything ya need!


----------



## ALeeBuck

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Truck setup should be identical to your car setup with a slight tire change. Providing the car is setup right. :thumbsup: .. Guys dont be shy at the track if ya need any oval help! Its cool to see ya guys have'n a good time race'n oval!!!! If i look bizzy wrench'n on that silly look'n car that turns right and left just come up and ask whatever info ya need! I am more than happy to help ya guys out with anything ya need!


Thanks for the offer of help Frank. I set my car up like Marc's with the wing and stuff. It handles AWESOME! But if i set the truck up the same way (front and back), wont the rear be super loose? I am thinking a wing on the truck would not look right, lol. Or do you put a larger spoiler on the back?


----------



## TimXLB

reilly:

YHPM x2


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

with the truck you want to run as big of a spoiler the rules allow. I think 1" or 1.25 is the max. a slightly softer LR tire if possible and less dope on the RF tire. also one or 2 more rounds of wedge in the RR shock should be all ya need to compensate for the truck body.. These new truck bodies are actually really similar to the cars.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OK, I troll around these threads on here and people talk about "run line". Marc, what is the run line of your track? Also, how do you figure roll out?


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> OK, I troll around these threads on here and people talk about "run line". Marc, what is the run line of your track? Also, how do you figure roll out?


The "Line" is the grove you want to be in while driving to maintain efficient cornering and maximum speed. Being on the line is critical! If you aren't using it , someone who is will pass you.

Roll out is as follows
D = Diameter of your tires (average if different from left to right)
S = Spur gear size in teeth
P = Pinion gear size in teeth
most people use inches but some use millimeters. 25.4mm = 1inch

(Pi x D)/(P/S)= Roll Out

Since gear ratio tells you how many times the motor turns over for one axle rotation we need to know the distance traveled per motor rotation. Thats what Roll Out is.


----------



## ALeeBuck

thanks John. gonna have to save that formula!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

someone should bring a measure wheel sometime & figure the ovals runline tho. i am guessing it is around 175ft. Some people use that number to figure gear ratio & setups when traveling from track to track.


----------



## ALeeBuck

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> someone should bring a measure wheel sometime & figure the ovals runline tho. i am guessing it is around 175ft. Some people use that number to figure gear ratio & setups when traveling from track to track.


Sounds cool, but who in the hell has one of those laying around? Actually, who is that dude that does concrete work? I think he runs a slash and VTA. Gonna have to ask around tonight.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

I've got one somewhere, i'll bring it tonite or next time im there.


----------



## Mike_D

I called a hobby dealer in belgem today to see if we can get some black diamond speedos in before anyone else he's going to get back with me tommorow ........... I know I have a sickness it's called adiction to r/c. 
Don't remind me :dude:


----------



## Mike_D

What's funny is I got to talking with the guy and the same cars that are popular here are the same there every one is getting a t3 now but he thinks the 009 is a better car overall. But it's weird talking to someone half way around the earth and they are doing the same things over there.


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> What's funny is I got to talking with the guy and the same cars that are popular here are the same there every one is getting a t3 now but he thinks the 009 is a better car overall. But it's weird talking to someone half way around the earth and they are doing the same things over there.


Mike, are you racing Sunday? If so you will have somebody esle to run 13.5 with you guys. John lol


----------



## Chris Furman

for sale - perfect working condition AMBrc Personal Transponder, no ears - $85

Please send PM.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Just wanted to say tell you nuts Merry Christmas, or Happy Holidays...whatever you like to hear. 

Adam


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,


Happy Holidays to all my friends who race at MSI.


Thanks

Tim


----------



## Bigz84

mrbighead said:


> Mike, are you racing Sunday? If so you will have somebody esle to run 13.5 with you guys. John lol


Who plans on being there for 13.5 R for Sunday?


----------



## f1freak

Merry MF X-whatever, I like to say.
Either way , Happy Birthday Jesus. :freak:


----------



## motor runnin

Merry Christmas, happy holidays. My ass still hurts from that beating I took last night but, at least i`m having fun getting it beat lolololol. :wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

Happy holidays to all.


----------



## Matt K

happy Christmas


----------



## f1freak

On Dasher , on Prancer...
On Clorox with Bleach.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Merry MF X-whatever, I like to say.
> Either way , Happy Birthday Jesus. :freak:


John, your still going to Hell.


----------



## mrbighead

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to all my friends who race at MSI.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim,

the same to you and your family.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, your still going to Hell.


I hear the heat is included in the rent and the cable sucks.
Oh wait ... thats here.


----------



## mrbighead

*13.5 Stills live's*



Bigz84 said:


> Who plans on being there for 13.5 R for Sunday?


Little Will gave me a setup for 13.5, with his help I can run 17.5 rubber or 13.5 rubber. I need to run the car 13.5 this Sunday so I can get ready for the Novak race. I will be running JACO BLUE or what ever tire Little Will tell me too:wave:


----------



## Chris Furman

Happy Holidays to all racers!


----------



## magna750

Merry Christmas fellas


----------



## C5Vette

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas Racers!! 

Another note for Xray T3 Drivers. If anyone is interested in a Multi-Diff that will work with the LiPo belt orientation, I have a buddy that has one for sale with the 38T pulley. This is the Multi-Diff that can be a spool, one-way, or a locked one-way. You can NOT use the 008/009 Multi diff if you use the LiPo belt orientation. This one also works on the T1 series of Xray cars. It is BRAND NEW and he's asking $60 for the complete multi-diff and the pulley.


----------



## andyv

Merry Christmas to all my American buddies!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!

Tim


----------



## Racefool

Merry Christmas guys!

Blake


----------



## OvalAlston

Hey Kurt does John still have that mcx helicopter forsale.


----------



## Mike_D

Merry Christmas all. Now that Santa came and gave everyone brand new every thing. You guys can put those brand new thirteen 5's in and come out and break a few arms with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Furman

OvalAlston said:


> Hey Kurt does John still have that mcx helicopter forsale.




I have a like new used about 5 times, MCX Bind and fly for sale - $40

also have a BRAND NEW Blade 400 ready to fly... only opened box to look at it.. brand spanking new! -$350

and if anyone buys both, I'll throw in a FREE Blade CX2 with carbon boom and extra parts!


----------



## bang22nd

I think we are going to rename you, Chris yes it's for sale man. really do you keep anything?


----------



## mrbighead

Jeff, are you racing Sunday?


----------



## chambers7867

is racing up tomarrow? and what time do u open?


----------



## mrbighead

chambers7867 said:


> is racing up tomarrow? and what time do u open?


Doors open at 9:00 racing should start at 12:00 or 12:15


----------



## bang22nd

Yes Willie I'll b there, not sure about the kid though.


----------



## Chris Furman

bang22nd said:


> I think we are going to rename you, Chris yes it's for sale man. really do you keep anything?



LOL.. you interested?? HAHAHA!

another item posted: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3131686#post3131686


----------



## bang22nd

Chris Furman said:


> LOL.. you interested?? HAHAHA!
> 
> another item posted: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3131686#post3131686


No thanks I allready have one, that new msr looks cool though.:wave:


----------



## Matt K

bang22nd said:


> Yes Willie I'll b there, not sure about the kid though.


ill be there


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, I know someone who is looking for the Xray shocks. They want to know what you will sell them for.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I know someone who is looking for the Xray shocks. They want to know what you will sell them for.



Wille, you have pm.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Wille, you have pm.


Barry, you have p.m.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, I can not wait for that new Tekin software, Andy car look like a 13.5.


----------



## Mike_D

It looked like a 13.5 before the softwear too


----------



## Mike_D

Who's running 13.5 tommorow?


----------



## Mike_D

Willie are you running 13.5 tommorow?


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> Willie are you running 13.5 tommorow?


Mike, his lap times was 10.6 for 17.5 rubber looked like a 13.5 down the straight away. I'm think about 13.5 rubber tomorrow have to see how many people show up.


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Hey Kurt does John still have that mcx helicopter forsale.


I saw John at MSI and he said that he sold it allready.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I can not wait for that new Tekin software, Andy car look like a 13.5.



His car looked really good. I want to see James and Andy's cars down the straight. Trouble is the rest of us will be racing for third until we get the lastest speedo/program. Not much fun .....


----------



## JcHawkins

mrbighead said:


> Jeff, are you racing Sunday?


Sorry no racing today for me. But I am plotting return. And hoping it will be this Wednesday but it all depends on work.


----------



## mrbighead

JcHawkins said:


> Sorry no racing today for me. But I am plotting return. And hoping it will be this Wednesday but it all depends on work.


Jeff, 17.5 Rubber had 16 people today. The 13.5 class is dead everybody has switch to 17.5. See you next Sunday if you race.


----------



## JcHawkins

mrbighead said:


> Jeff, 17.5 Rubber had 16 people today. The 13.5 class is dead everybody has switch to 17.5. See you next Sunday if you race.


16 Wow. Then I may have to join in on the fun! Who makes a fast 17.5? Is VTA still strong?


----------



## bang22nd

VTA had 8 today, would have been 9 if you showed up:thumbsup:. Barry didn't run today but I think he will on wednesday. Mark still split it into 2 mains, I don't know about the rest of the guys but I had alot of fun. Hope to see you on wednesday Jeff.:wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

I can't believe 17.5 is getting that big. Can't wait to become a better driver I will be converting from vta.


----------



## Chris Furman

Today was a blast! Thanks Marc!

Haven't really raced since February and it was great to get back into action!

Although.. I am a little rusty.. need to re-learn to hug those corners.


----------



## JcHawkins

bang22nd said:


> VTA had 8 today, would have been 9 if you showed up:thumbsup:. Barry didn't run today but I think he will on wednesday. Mark still split it into 2 mains, I don't know about the rest of the guys but I had alot of fun. Hope to see you on wednesday Jeff.:wave:


Cool. I transformed the 009 into VTA so I hope that helps me get around the track a little faster. Hope to run Wednesday.


----------



## Desrosiers

Not sue yet, but I may be out on Wednesday. If so...12th & VTA:wave:


----------



## f1freak

JcHawkins said:


> Sorry no racing today for me. But I am plotting return. And hoping it will be this Wednesday but it all depends on work.


I know now that I have so many different cars and I just want to run them all.\
Lookin' like Wednesday at AMS ALLLLL DAY! I just wish it was a bit warmer in there.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I know now that I have so many different cars and I just want to run them all.
> Lookin' like Wednesday at AMS ALLLLL DAY! I just wish it was a bit warmer in there.


John, I'm going to Tri-State Friday you need to come they will have 13.5 rubber tires.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I'm going to Tri-State Friday you need to come they will have 13.5 rubber tires.


Tri-State?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Tri-State?


I hate to say this you can ride with me if you want to go.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> I hate to say this you can ride with me if you want to go.


Where's That Bro!?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Where's That Bro!?


Tri-State Hobbies
3379 Dixie Hwy
Hamilton, Oh
45015


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Tri-State Hobbies
> 3379 Dixie Hwy
> Hamilton, Oh
> 45015


Cincy ? Thats like 5 hours away . I think I may have to hit Washtinaw this weekend ... or AMS


----------



## reilly

Don't know if Rick(with 009) has a account here, but if you do PM me. Thanks


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Cincy ? Thats like 5 hours away . I think I may have to hit Washtinaw this weekend ... or AMS


That's cool have fun....


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> That's cool have fun....


Hey Man.. You show 'em what were made of here...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Hey Man.. You show 'em what were made of here...:freak:


Yes real slow and hit every board.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Yes real slow and hit every board.


I thought I was talking to Willy not Will.:hat:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I thought I was talking to Willy not Will.:hat:


Lol, your still going to hell. Haha


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Lol, your still going to hell. Haha


Isn't that in Sterling Heights?
I'm there already ...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Isn't that in Sterling Heights?
> I'm there already ...:freak:


John, I love you man I miss you hitting my car when I lap you. LoL


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I love you man I miss you hitting my car when I lap you. LoL


And I thought I was Dyslexic. :freak:


----------



## Rick L

pm sent James


----------



## Tim Stamper

New layout down, not really oval friendly, but it's pretty damn good. 

It has some spots that arent free flowing but with the right throttle finger and line the car never really checked up and stalled. 

Thanks go out to BZ for the layout(was the top one on the lil sheet)

LiL Will was able to do a 10.8

the smacktalk starts...........


NOW!

Tim


----------



## C5Vette

Tim Stamper said:


> New layout down, not really oval friendly, but it's pretty damn good.
> 
> It has some spots that arent free flowing but with the right throttle finger and line the car never really checked up and stalled.
> 
> Thanks go out to BZ for the layout(was the top one on the lil sheet)
> 
> LiL Will was able to do a 10.8
> 
> the smacktalk starts...........
> 
> 
> NOW!
> 
> Tim


Timmy....you have a PM!!


----------



## f1freak

Tim Stamper said:


> New layout down, not really oval friendly, but it's pretty damn good.
> 
> It has some spots that arent free flowing but with the right throttle finger and line the car never really checked up and stalled.
> 
> Thanks go out to BZ for the layout(was the top one on the lil sheet)
> 
> LiL Will was able to do a 10.8
> 
> the smacktalk starts...........
> 
> 
> NOW!
> 
> Tim



Battery die? :freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Battery die? :freak:


John,

Thanks for getting the screw back to me.....when are you coming back out....I know you have parts for your couch....now come on out and run!!


----------



## Tim Stamper

f1freak said:


> Battery die? :freak:


Yes. Was on Bluetooth and phone was too far away to hear it screaming at me. I made it home and it's plugged in. Yay!

Tim


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> John,
> 
> Thanks for getting the screw back to me.....when are you coming back out....I know you have parts for your couch....now come on out and run!!


Waiting for money and software. 
Doing a Point Series at AMS and Larry's . Don't worry Ray I will be back to be pummeled again. Sooner or later . Still waiting on a Li-Po Chassis for the Futon.:dude:


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Waiting for money and software.
> Doing a Point Series at AMS and Larry's . Don't worry Ray I will be back to be pummeled again. Sooner or later . Still waiting on a Li-Po Chassis for the Futon.:dude:


Still the photon excuse? 2 people here are racing them and you've had like 30 seconds of time on the carpet. I hope your luck gets better, see ya soon.


----------



## ALeeBuck

How often does the lay out change?


----------



## Tim Stamper

bi weekly

tim


----------



## ALeeBuck

Tim Stamper said:


> bi weekly
> 
> tim


WOW! Seems like once you get your car dialed in and your all comfy driving it, it is time for another lay out. I still like the road course that everybody hated. Not cause it was oval friendly, but because it had wide lanes and looked fast. But I guess thats why people hated it, wide lanes and it was fast. Can somebody post pics of this lay out?


----------



## f1freak

The car needs the stiffer chassis badly. The speedo needs the 203 software badly. The Owner needs funds .. BADLY! \
I have for sale a New In Box Factory Team T4. The box has been opened but all the plastics bags are intact. $200.00
I also have an LRP SPX for sale. $100.00 o.b.o.
Funny the things one acquires with intentions of running them isn't it Chris?


----------



## andyv

Were are the pictures of this super BZ layout? Come on Willy, give em up!!
(you know me like that) LOL!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

andyv said:


> Were are the pictures of this super BZ layout? Come on Willy, give em up!!
> (you know me like that) LOL!!!


Aren't you a tekin driver? I can get you pictures, if you give me something I need! LOL


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> The car needs the stiffer chassis badly. The speedo needs the 203 software badly. The Owner needs funds .. BADLY!
> I have for sale a New In Box Factory Team T4. The box has been opened but all the plastics bags are intact. $200.00
> I also have an LRP SPX for sale. $100.00 o.b.o.
> Funny the things one acquires with intentions of running them isn't it Chris?



LOL! - now you have me thinking about a Photon!


----------



## rough_necked

I like my futon to much but I'll sell you a losi


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> New layout down, not really oval friendly, but it's pretty damn good.
> 
> It has some spots that arent free flowing but with the right throttle finger and line the car never really checked up and stalled.
> 
> Thanks go out to BZ for the layout(was the top one on the lil sheet)
> 
> LiL Will was able to do a 10.8
> 
> the smacktalk starts...........
> 
> 
> NOW!
> 
> Tim


I have to agree the layout is real nice good job guys sorry no pics.


----------



## Crptracer

Any of you guys comin down to Indy on the 2nd to run at the Big Rug?


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Any of you guys comin down to Indy on the 2nd to run at the Big Rug?


I thought you stop racing? I'm going to Tri-State then the Novak race. I can make it up there if you guys run 13.5 or 17.5 rubber. I hate switching my car back to VTA just for one weekend.


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> I thought you stop racing? I'm going to Tri-State then the Novak race. I can make it up there if you guys run 13.5 or 17.5 rubber. I hate switching my car back to VTA just for one weekend.


 I have been working out of town for the past 8months....But I am gonna run 13.5 rubber on the 2nd...Its one of there classes so thats what I am gonna run...


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> I have been working out of town for the past 8months....But I am gonna run 13.5 rubber on the 2nd...Its one of there classes so thats what I am gonna run...


I hope you and Ken get to come and race with us soon. I have to ask the wife if I can go. I have a lot of school work to do by next Sunday.


----------



## Desrosiers

Desrosiers said:


> Not sue yet, but I may be out on Wednesday. If so...12th & VTA:wave:


Well I'm in for sure for 12/30. 12th & VTA are ready to roll. Hope I'm less of a hack than last time I was out at MSI. :wave:


----------



## Crptracer

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf



New VTA Rules september 1,2010 enforced

Just in case you guys run alot of VTA


----------



## rough_necked

I sure hope those vta rules go to the garbage at msi. We do well with what we run already. And I just got a tekin for the car.


----------



## ALeeBuck

rough_necked said:


> I sure hope those vta rules go to the garbage at msi. We do well with what we run already. And I just got a tekin for the car.


Oh boy, Charles your gonna be fighting with Barry any day now for 1st. The key thing in the rules is the last couple lines. The final say is up to the track owner. I kinda like the "rules" but they kinda suck also. makes you wonder how close racing could be if everybody followed them. It seems like the person that makes up these rules must be in bed with Novak, or get some kickback.


----------



## OvalAlston

I kinda agree with the rules at the same time I dont. Sorry don't feel like elaborating


----------



## ALeeBuck

Charles You Have Pm!!!!!!


----------



## rjvk

ALeeBuck said:


> Oh boy, Charles your gonna be fighting with Barry any day now for 1st. The key thing in the rules is the last couple lines. The final say is up to the track owner. I kinda like the "rules" but they kinda suck also. makes you wonder how close racing could be if everybody followed them. It seems like the person that makes up these rules must be in bed with Novak, or get some kickback.


No not in bed with Novak. They just make reliable equipment, and have actual customer support. The one motor formula (both SS and Ballistic are the same performance wise) has been very successful, so it will stay that way. Novak also has an exchange/discount program on motors and other equipment as well, so it will not be as painful in the $$$.

I have had offers from other manufacturers to go to a different motor/battery, but I was not confident in their support. Believe me, if anything I'm LOSING money on running this.

Rob King USVTA


----------



## ALeeBuck

rjvk said:


> No not in bed with Novak. They just make reliable equipment, and have actual customer support. The one motor formula (both SS and Ballistic are the same performance wise) has been very successful, so it will stay that way. Novak also has an exchange/discount program on motors and other equipment as well, so it will not be as painful in the $$$.
> 
> I have had offers from other manufacturers to go to a different motor/battery, but I was not confident in their support. Believe me, if anything I'm LOSING money on running this.
> 
> Rob King USVTA


Well thats good to know there isn't a kick back or something shady. But if it was a money saving deal, there are many 21.5 motors cheaper then a Novak. i have been lucky enough to not need customer support from anybody yet, usually when I smoke something, I do it well! LOL. But as I said, it would be cool if everybody followed the rules, but a lot of people might not want to support Novak motors, or the choices for speedos. The idea is great, and too bad it's costing you money, but like you or whoever makes the rules stated the final decision is up to the track owner.


----------



## f1freak

What is a 25.5 ? That must be a typo. I was told it was impossible to get any more wire in there and 21.5 was as slow as it was going to get. I didn't see any speedo limits so you can run that RS if you've got it. the object was to make it "LOOK" like race cars and not toys. Personally I think thats what ALL the racing should be and maybe thats why I love to do the TCS Races at Scotty's. Thing is now that we have TONS of tech and the cars just keep getting faster and faster no matter what the rules makers say . As for the grinding tires... that doesn't make sense. On that rule any one could complain that a set of well used tires is no longer legal. A tire is what it is even once it is worn. Sanding the seam is just about the most moronic thing I've ever heard of.
Thats just another "rule" to be scrutinized and bastardized by some under achieving Lawyer type. I bet the new software is going to be available to us pee-ons VT/A will be as fast as the stockers used to be I'm sure. I do like the heavier weight at 1550g.


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Well thats good to know there isn't a kick back or something shady. But if it was a money saving deal, there are many 21.5 motors cheaper then a Novak. i have been lucky enough to not need customer support from anybody yet, usually when I smoke something, I do it well! LOL. But as I said, it would be cool if everybody followed the rules, but a lot of people might not want to support Novak motors, or the choices for speedos. The idea is great, and too bad it's costing you money, but like you or whoever makes the rules stated the final decision is up to the track owner.


Friday I will have the new software yes.


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> What is a 25.5 ? That must be a typo. I was told it was impossible to get any more wire in there and 21.5 was as slow as it was going to get. I didn't see any speedo limits so you can run that RS if you've got it. the object was to make it "LOOK" like race cars and not toys. Personally I think thats what ALL the racing should be and maybe thats why I love to do the TCS Races at Scotty's. Thing is now that we have TONS of tech and the cars just keep getting faster and faster no matter what the rules makers say . As for the grinding tires... that doesn't make sense. On that rule any one could complain that a set of well used tires is no longer legal. A tire is what it is even once it is worn. Sanding the seam is just about the most moronic thing I've ever heard of.
> Thats just another "rule" to be scrutinized and bastardized by some under achieving Lawyer type. I bet the new software is going to be available to us pee-ons VT/A will be as fast as the stockers used to be I'm sure. I do like the heavier weight at 1550g.


Yeah, the approved ESC's are:

Novak-
GTB series part numbers:1710, 1711
Havoc series part numbers:1732, 1733, 1735
LRP
A.i. Brushless Reverse part numbers: LRP80100, LRP80150


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> Friday I will have the new software yes.


Yeah no kidding! I shoulda sold that Mamba to Will, LOL


----------



## chambers7867

Not to break up a good rules debate but I need to know what time mark is planning on turning on the heat in the track room tomarrow so I don't have to sit therein the cold waiting to run.... let me know please. I know its expensive to turn the heat on when there's only one person practicing but for somepeople more importantly; me wed morning is the only day of the week I can come and practice.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Yeah, the approved ESC's are:
> 
> Novak-
> GTB series part numbers:1710, 1711
> Havoc series part numbers:1732, 1733, 1735
> LRP
> A.i. Brushless Reverse part numbers: LRP80100, LRP80150


That kills VTA for me....


----------



## ALeeBuck

chambers7867 said:


> Not to break up a good rules debate but I need to know what time mark is planning on turning on the heat in the track room tomarrow so I don't have to sit therein the cold waiting to run.... let me know please. I know its expensive to turn the heat on when there's only one person practicing but for somepeople more importantly; me wed morning is the only day of the week I can come and practice.


Best bet is to call him, but being a race day it might be earlier then the normal 4pm.


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> That kills VTA for me....


I hear yeah...The whole turning left & RIGHT thing killed it for me! LOL


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Yeah no kidding! I shoulda sold that Mamba to Will, LOL


You still can lol.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Rule changes that effect our lives 9 months from now really don't need this much effort and thought. 

Instead let's combine ideas of what we are going to do to lil will tomorrow at the track. 

And remember that anything written here can be considered pre-meditated and has a longer jail time. 

Tim


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Well thats good to know there isn't a kick back or something shady. But if it was a money saving deal, there are many 21.5 motors cheaper then a Novak. i have been lucky enough to not need customer support from anybody yet, usually when I smoke something, I do it well! LOL. But as I said, it would be cool if everybody followed the rules, but a lot of people might not want to support Novak motors, or the choices for speedos. The idea is great, and too bad it's costing you money, but like you or whoever makes the rules stated the final decision is up to the track owner.


I don't know about you but I only know of one guy who couldn't follow the rules, and mark let him know he could run in the b main but that was it. Everyone else just drives better than you. Lol


----------



## Tim Stamper

Duh duh duhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> Everyone else just drives better than you. Lol


Ouch, that stung. God, I guess this is what Will feels like...


----------



## chambers7867

ALeeBuck said:


> Best bet is to call him, but being a race day it might be earlier then the normal 4pm.


That would be cool if I didn't have to leave for work at 3:


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Rule changes that effect our lives 9 months from now really don't need this much effort and thought.
> 
> Instead let's combine ideas of what we are going to do to lil will tomorrow at the track.
> 
> And remember that anything written here can be considered pre-meditated and has a longer jail time.
> 
> Tim


Guys outside of MI have their on rules when they can not win then they change them. LOL


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Guys outside of MI have their on rules when they can not win then they change them. LOL


Shoot 'em now! Shoot 'em now!


----------



## rough_necked

There are already enough rules for vta and in the spirit of keeping things cheap changing a speed controler and motor just throws tons of money into it.

Slow is still slow for newbs and those who can drive better will always be fast. But I have no problems with adding some weight to the car. But then I probably would have saved the money from going lipo.


----------



## mrbighead

Andy just for you pics of the layout.


----------



## andyv

Thank-you Mr. Willy!!!!!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Andy, why ya bail on 1/12th last weekend? Your car looked good sat!


----------



## mrbighead

Little Will go race, get off your phone before I tell your dad or Tim......


----------



## Chris Furman

Happy New Year to all racers! And track owners.. LOL

be safe! Later!


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> Happy New Year to all racers! And track owners.. LOL
> 
> be safe! Later!


Chris, they had 21 guys running 17.5 rubber last night, they just needed two more me and you. Haha

Chris see you next year hope by then you have your Tekin. Let the battle begin...


----------



## Chris Furman

Cool! I'll be there the 3rd... But it'll be with my Castle MMP ESC.. Was able to find a couple. I still have a new RS in the box but I think I am going to bring it back.. Since I am still waiting for the replacements from Tekin to arrive. Don't need three!

Man I wish I could make Wednesdays AND Fridays! But just can't do it.. Like to hang with my 23 month old daughter during the week and Saturday.

I have newly painted bodies also.. Can't wait to run it! Also have a spool and a few others things to try. It's like Christmas all over again! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Barry Z

Great time last night !!!!!!!!!!
That had to be a record crowd.


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> Great time last night !!!!!!!!!!
> That had to be a record crowd.


How many sign-ins were there ?


----------



## bang22nd

60 drivers, 80 entries. Packed the house, I know I had a great time. Happy new year to all.


----------



## msircracing

*Happy New Year*

Hey everybody, just wanted to take a minute and wish everyone a Happy New Year!! Everyone be safe please!! 

Yes Barry, it was a record crowd!! It was awesome to see everyone out last night, even a few new faces which is always nice to see as well. 

Tekin Update: I had several people ask me about Tekin RS's last night, I have several coming next week but some are already spoken for. If you want one (or more) please let me know right away.

Hope to see everyone come out on Sunday!! I will have the points updated by then (sorry it got a little hectic this week and I kinda forgot).

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> 60 drivers, 80 entries. Packed the house, I know I had a great time. Happy new year to all.


I agree, I had a great time to watching Team Tim and Little Will and the rest of the guys running 17.5 rubber. Good job Will don't let it go to you head see you Sunday...


----------



## rsil99

I had a great time but I may have to get back into VTA to fill the gap between races. Got home at 1:30 last night.

Bob S.


----------



## f1freak

Curious.... What are the MSI rules going to be for VTA as far as speedos go? And would we have to display drivers?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Curious.... What are the MSI rules going to be for VTA as far as speedos go? And would we have to display drivers?


I'm running my tekin


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> Curious.... What are the MSI rules going to be for VTA as far as speedos go? And would we have to display drivers?




I think that's a call that has to be made by the 'Commish' (Marc) .... lol


----------



## msircracing

*VTA Rules*

No speedo rule


----------



## Chris Furman

Tekin v4.0 now available on front page.. Go get it!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Tekin v4.0 now available on front page.. Go get it!


Works in 64 bit too!


----------



## Barry Z

Chris Furman you have PM.


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> Chris Furman you have PM.


I have PMS.:freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> Chris Furman you have PM.



back at ya...


john - thanks for sharing....... i think. HAHA!


----------



## ovalfan

I was just wondering is MSI going to be open tomorrow?


----------



## mrbighead

ovalfan said:


> I was just wondering is MSI going to be open tomorrow?


Yes, from 11:00 to 6:00


----------



## mrbighead

Ray, I got a chance to run the car today it was fast 11.5 in the cold. I have a T3 now Didn't get a chance to drive it before the wife took it. Haha John


----------



## Tim Stamper

Posted my esc setup on rctech. it was greeted with some good stuff and some really retarded PM's. Sad to say the people telling me that my setup would be slow are the same folks that are out to lunch and asking for help in the main forums. Not gonna post there anymore.

If anyone needs help, just ask. You guys saw the punch and top end I had. Just couldnt turn at speed because of the front tires. That was the 73rd run on the Jaco's.(i gots me a new set now)

I now have a few different ones and can help with 17.5 tc, 21.5 vta and 13.5 12th. These are setups that worked exceptionally well at our track and with our layout. Not everyone is blessed with the size that we get to run on. 

I thought of also applying to Tekin as driver support for the track, but really thats one more thing to do. Don't want to take any fun away from racing.

Tim


----------



## C5Vette

Cool. Glad to hear it....go get those guys Friday!

Ray



mrbighead said:


> Ray, I got a chance to run the car today it was fast 11.5 in the cold. I have a T3 now Didn't get a chance to drive it before the wife took it. Haha John


----------



## Bigz84

Tim you have a pm


----------



## Tim Stamper

hrm, dont see one


----------



## ALeeBuck

Happy New Year to you and yours fellow racers....even you Will. Guys, gals, and Will take care and hope to see ya sunday.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY!


----------



## Bigz84

tim, try again


----------



## Windsorguy99

It was a pleasure to finally make it over to MSI after having heard about it for so long.

MY first time in a LONG time at a larger track. Thanks to Andy for finally dragging me across the border to race.

Happy New year...hopefully I'll be back sooner rather than later.

Chris Persyn....aka ChrisP......aka Unknown lol....


----------



## mrbighead

Ray is 50 years old, I still like you old man. lol


----------



## C5Vette

C'mon.....don't put me in the box yet! Only 43!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Happy new year guys/gals(lil will)!

Good to have you guys come out to join us too Chris. hope to see you again soon.

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> C'mon.....don't put me in the box yet! Only 43!


Thats what big k said to he is 65 years old.:freak:

Ok Ray going to sleep have a 4 hour plus drive today Happy New Years Racers and John. :drunk:


----------



## OvalAlston

Happy New Years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimXLB

ChrisP:

Hi,

Sorry I missed you at MSI. I had planned on being there on Wed. but things just didn't work out here. if you get a chance please email me your phone number so we can talk. and happy holidays!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

Ray, did you leave your computer on all night.


----------



## C5Vette

Pretty much always......


----------



## ALeeBuck

Willie your heading to Cincy for a big race right? Good luck buddy, and same to anybody else that might be going.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Tim Stamper said:


> I thought of also applying to Tekin as driver support for the track, but really thats one more thing to do. Don't want to take any fun away from racing.
> 
> Tim


Is there any Tekin drivers at our track? I heard there might be one...but have no clue, must not be willing to help people or something. I have to say that Tim, Ray, and James are always helpful with Tekin setup. But it would be nice to have somebody that really knows Tekins on the oval side also.


----------



## Tim Stamper

AndyV

Tim


----------



## ALeeBuck

Tim Stamper said:


> AndyV
> 
> Tim


Andy is? I woulda never guessed.


----------



## ALeeBuck

*Garage Sale*

I need to lighten my tool box...

Make offers on the following if you like;
17.5 Orion
(2) 13.5 Losi Motors
Losi Exceleron Speedo
(2) SPX
SXX
17.5 LRP X12
17.5 Epic Nemisis
17.5 Tekin
13.5 Tekin


----------



## Barry Z

Chris Furman you have PM


----------



## andyv

ALeeBuck said:


> Andy is? I woulda never guessed.


Thats pretty funny, it seem that I do help everyone that approaches me with a Tekin question, setup question or of the topic question. Your name is?


----------



## andyv

Somebody help me out here!!! Next time I a racing at MSI I'll leave some business cards at the front desk to let everyone else know that I am in town!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Matt K

Prof. cool man Dan , I have your game


----------



## ALeeBuck

andyv said:


> Somebody help me out here!!! Next time I a racing at MSI I'll leave some business cards at the front desk to let everyone else know that I am in town!! LOL!!!!


This is Adam you silly canadian goose. Don't get your feathers in an uproar. I don't race 12th scale or Touring Car, so I really don't know you. I mean I think I know who you are. You usually sit near myself and Ray up front and keep pretty well to yourself. Most of the people help others there, but I didn't know you were really a Tekin team driver. People like Ray, Tim, & James should be Tekin drivers as well as much as they know about them and plug away at them.

Did you see Ray's car Wednesday? It was wicked fast and had tons of power. Can't wait to see it Sunday with the new software in it.


----------



## andyv

Did you see Ray's car Wednesday? It was wicked fast and had tons of power. Can't wait to see it Sunday with the new software in it.[/QUOTE]

I can't help you if you don't ask!!! Ray has had the 203 for almost a week now with this awesome track in your backyard. Did you check out the lap times? Don't call me out on the forum like don't help!!!! The sorex tires really make a car and driver shine, it just might be time to buckle up EH!


----------



## ALeeBuck

andyv said:


> I can't help you if you don't ask!!! Ray has had the 203 for almost a week now with this awesome track in your backyard. Did you check out the lap times? Don't call me out on the forum like help!!!!.


MAN, I HAD TO WAIT UNTIL YESTERDAY!!! SO UNFAIR! Not sure what you meant in the last sentence, but if your saying I called you out that you don't help people, please show me where I said that.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Oh...for 17.5 rubber where can I find the "rules"? Looking for weight rules, ride height, so on so forth.


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> Thats pretty funny, it seem that I do help everyone that approaches me with a Tekin question, setup question or of the topic question. Your name is?


My name is Willie..


----------



## Windsorguy99

ALeeBuck said:


> Is there any Tekin drivers at our track? I heard there might be one...but have no clue, must not be willing to help people or something. I have to say that Tim, Ray, and James are always helpful with Tekin setup. But it would be nice to have somebody that really knows Tekins on the oval side also.





Tim Stamper said:


> AndyV
> 
> Tim





ALeeBuck said:


> Andy is? I woulda never guessed.


I think Andy had his feathers ruffled by these earlier statements....


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> My name is Willie..


You at the race yet Mister Willie?


----------



## andyv

ALeeBuck said:


> Oh...for 17.5 rubber where can I find the "rules"? Looking for weight rules, ride height, so on so forth.


Good point, other than the gentleman rule.


----------



## Windsorguy99

ALeeBuck said:


> MAN, I HAD TO WAIT UNTIL YESTERDAY!!! SO UNFAIR! Not sure what you meant in the last sentence, but if your saying I called you out that you don't help people, please show me where I said that.


There were copies of the software floating around totally AGAINST the instructions given to TEAM DRIVERS to NOT give it out by the Team Manager.

I don't know, personally, who was handing it out, but it was supposed to be held back so that testing and validation could be done prior to public release to make sure there would be no issues.


----------



## Twin Kevin

Looking foward to racing on Wednesday. :wave:


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Willie your heading to Cincy for a big race right? Good luck buddy, and same to anybody else that might be going.


The turn out is real low 4 guys for 17.5 Rubber. The track is nice, I will post a pic when I get home. Thanks Ray and Tim the car is so fast I love you guys.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Windsorguy...I had no idea Andy was a Tekin driver. As I said, from what I SEE, he keeps to himself for the most part. I will chat with anybody there, and the couple times I tried small chat with Andy it didn't go anywhere. I did hear there was atleast one Tekin driver that hangs out at MSI but my Tekin driver radar did not pick up on it. And another thing, my focus is driving in circles right now, then I will work on making right turns later. So I really wouldn't have thought to ask Andy for setup info for oval racing.


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> The turn out is real low 4 guys for 17.5 Rubber. The track is nice, I will post a pic when I get home. Thanks Ray and Tim the car is so fast I love you guys.


Good luck Willie!!!


----------



## Twin Kevin

Tim...thanks for the servo plugs...sure saved my day!!!


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> The turn out is real low 4 guys for 17.5 Rubber. The track is nice, I will post a pic when I get home. Thanks Ray and Tim the car is so fast I love you guys.


Go get 'em Willie!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

For any of the oval people that care, Jason and Marc measured the runline of the track out to be 195'.


----------



## bang22nd

Just for the record Andy, we all know you come all the way from a different country for our's and your entertainment and we appreciate it. After all this hobby gets boring if there isn't someone, or at msi many, people better than you to aim for. I'll see you guys Sunday, and stop fighting kids. Lol


----------



## C5Vette

Twin Kevin said:


> Looking foward to racing on Wednesday. :wave:


Why wait....Sunday racing starts at 12:00!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Nobody is fighting here Jeff. Just somebody got all defensive for some reason. But it's all good, gotta keep some spark in this chat forum. Plus, now that Will is dating a "woman", its boring cause we havent been picking on him.


----------



## Twin Kevin

C5Vette said:


> Why wait....Sunday racing starts at 12:00!!!


Love to go but I need to take a break. Doing a lot of RC lately and I want to watch some football. I'll see you Wednesday.


----------



## f1freak

I have 6 Tekin speedos , 2 are RS8's and dont need an update. 
3 have the 203 in them and work flawlessly. One of them seems to want to go backwards every once in a while and makes a humming noise. I cant figure out whats up with it and figures its in the one I want to work most of all. Ive Checked the profile ., the sensor wire , my solder joints /connections . When it works its fine but fine motor control is a joke and cogs and the buggy actually looks like its fighting itself ... very strange.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## magna750

Any one looking to sell a WGT car yet for a good price, or a newer 1/12 scale Im looking to get it into something new!!!!


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Any suggestions ?


dunk it into a cup of water, that should solve your problem :thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Anybody got an old brushed motor dyno they might wanna sell, or donate to an idea we all might benefit from?


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Anybody got an old brushed motor dyno they might wanna sell, or donate to an idea we all might benefit from?


An electro static dyno? Thing is the motor controller needs to have the same parameters as the profile you are running to get optimal results .
The old school dynos worked cause the drive motor worked (for the most part) on straight DC. the brushless ones are phase 3. The speedo is whats making the ponies . the motor is just a torque converter. To test the motor all you need is the rotor. More Gauss is more torque and less is more RPM. Ideally the Gauss should be equal on the north and the south poles for smooth operation. balancing should not be a factor as the rotors are solid and theoretically balanced. :freak:

But I would love to see what you have in mind....:dude:


----------



## mrbighead

John, this is the track at Tri-State I finish first by luck just keep hitting everything the track runs backwards. There was two guys running the new software but my lap times were faster. This is were the next grand slam will be held at in 2 weeks 1-15-2010-1-17-2010. This is a nice track for Xray drivers bring your on parts, I didnt see any that dont mean they dont have them.This was a money race I did get my 30 bucks back but had to buy food and gas...


----------



## bang22nd

Congrats Willie, That looks like a cool track, was the hobby store in the track area? How were the pit areas? I'll see ya sunday at MSI.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> John, this is the track at Tri-State I finish first by luck just keep hitting everything the track runs backwards. There was two guys running the new software but my lap times were faster. This is were the next grand slam will be held at in 2 weeks 1-15-2010-1-17-2010. This is a nice track for Xray drivers bring your on parts, I didnt see any that dont mean they dont have them.This was a money race I did get my 30 bucks back but had to buy food and gas...


Nice job Willie!!


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> Congrats Willie, That looks like a cool track, was the hobby store in the track area? How were the pit areas? I'll see ya sunday at MSI.


Roger that ! Nice .


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> Congrats Willie, That looks like a cool track, was the hobby store in the track area? How were the pit areas? I'll see ya sunday at MSI.


Thanks you guys, they have matching tables and chairs, like MSI's white tables in the front. The hobby shop was all on one wall across the track, you might be able to see it on the pics.


----------



## Desrosiers

Twin Kevin said:


> Looking foward to racing on Wednesday. :wave:


I should be there as well. 12th & TC 17.5. Have the 4pk now, RS' loaded with V203 and lap top confuser with hotwire to find the setup for my cars. :wave:


----------



## andyv

These dame Canadians, EH!


----------



## C5Vette

Twin Kevin said:


> Love to go but I need to take a break. Doing a lot of RC lately and I want to watch some football. I'll see you Wednesday.


C'mon Kev....We'll make it fun....It'll be worth the beat down from your wife!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> C'mon Kev....We'll make it fun....It'll be worth the beat down from your wife!


I swear I didn't do it...


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> C'mon Kev....We'll make it fun....It'll be worth the beat down from your wife!


Ray, I know you need a friend at the track, I will be your friend for a day. LMFAO


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Ray, I know you need a friend at the track, I will be your friend for a day. LMFAO


One ... that would be twice as many as hes used to... 
Don't let him get used to that .


----------



## bang22nd

just thought this was interesting, I was on amainhobbies track site, that looks alot like MSI's track and I clicked on the class rules.
17.5 Rubber Tire Sedan 

The Stock Touring Car class is only marginally slower than the Super Stock 13.5 turn class, and is a great classs for both intermediate and advanced racers alike. The speeds are not as high, and the cars are easier to handle, however going fast in the Stock class is all about tight driving lines and a smooth throttle finger. Many racers will find they can turn faster lap tims in the Stock class than they can in the Super Stock 13.5 class. If you are relatively new to Touring Car racing, you should consider running this class. The rules for this class are: 

•Chassis: Any 190mm style electric touring car sedan chassis.
•Motor: 17.5T ROAR approved brushless motors ONLY.
•Batteries: 6-cell NiMH batteries, or 2-cell hard case Li-Poly batteries
•Tires: SPEC rubber tires are required for this class. Our SPEC rubber tire is the Jaco Blue "Rubberz" tire.
•Bodies: Any 190mm body is allowed, EXCEPT for lightweight bodies.
•Minimum Weight: 1425 grams.
•Ride Height: 5mm minimum ride height. 

There rubber spec tire is jaco blue. I know adam was looking for rules, and yes I know it's not this track but it could be.


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> just thought this was interesting, I was on amainhobbies track site, that looks alot like MSI's track and I clicked on the class rules.
> 17.5 Rubber Tire Sedan
> 
> The Stock Touring Car class is only marginally slower than the Super Stock 13.5 turn class, and is a great classs for both intermediate and advanced racers alike. The speeds are not as high, and the cars are easier to handle, however going fast in the Stock class is all about tight driving lines and a smooth throttle finger. Many racers will find they can turn faster lap tims in the Stock class than they can in the Super Stock 13.5 class. If you are relatively new to Touring Car racing, you should consider running this class. The rules for this class are:
> 
> •Chassis: Any 190mm style electric touring car sedan chassis.
> •Motor: 17.5T ROAR approved brushless motors ONLY.
> •Batteries: 6-cell NiMH batteries, or 2-cell hard case Li-Poly batteries
> •Tires: SPEC rubber tires are required for this class. Our SPEC rubber tire is the Jaco Blue "Rubberz" tire.
> •Bodies: Any 190mm body is allowed, EXCEPT for lightweight bodies.
> •Minimum Weight: 1425 grams.
> •Ride Height: 5mm minimum ride height.
> 
> There rubber spec tire is jaco blue. I know adam was looking for rules, and yes I know it's not this track but it could be.


If Adam run 17.5 rubber tires,I am going to race at Larry's with John.


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> If Adam run 17.5 rubber tires,I am going to race at Larry's with John.


Now that's funny.


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> If Adam run 17.5 rubber tires,I am going to race at Larry's with John.


WOW, I must be bad...I mean you race with Will right? Damn, I must really stink on ice racing something I haven't tried yet.


----------



## ALeeBuck

I over heard Tim (i think it was Tim) saying people at MSI kinda did agree to only run the Jayco Blue tires right?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Roger that ! Nice .


 John, are you racing tomorrow? I did get to see a guy run a Photon in 17.5 rubber tires, the car is not bad Junior and Brandon switch. I heard the car is easy to drive like a Corally PHI. Junior is running the car in rubber tires and Brandon is running the car for foam.


----------



## Tim Stamper

When the 4 or 5 of us that started running 17.5 decided on rules, yes, jaco was the choice. Was more of a spec tire choice to keep costs down. We tried to let the newcomers know that jaco is the tire buta coupl of the divers with deeper wallets just shot that down and continue to run sorex's. 

Personally, I could care less but when it's a point series it's going to come down to free money for some folks. Sorex's tires allow you to get into and come out of a corner a ton faster. It allows you to choose a sloppier line and still put out some fast laps. 

I'm still going to run jaco tires. My second set is now on the car after 73 runs on the first. 

Tim


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> WOW, I must be bad...I mean you race with Will right? Damn, I must really stink on ice racing something I haven't tried yet.


See the thing is, will really isn't that bad, as long as his attitude doesn't get in the way. As far as 17.5, I would say to start off with vta, there is a b main full of guys getting the hang of turning both left and right. Believe me with the slower speeds you'll save money in parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> WOW, I must be bad...I mean you race with Will right? Damn, I must really stink on ice racing something I haven't tried yet.


This is Adam you silly goose. I don't race Touring Car.


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> This is Adam you silly goose. I don't race Touring Car.


Now don't hold back Willie.


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> See the thing is, will really isn't that bad, as long as his attitude doesn't get in the way. As far as 17.5, I would say to start off with vta, there is a b main full of guys getting the hang of turning both left and right. Believe me with the slower speeds you'll save money in parts. :thumbsup:


I tried VTA, but the tires and my driving didn't care for each other. I could never get the car right for VTA. Barry even tried to help and drive the car himself, and it just wouldn't work. 

Willie, I could care less about running touring car, but since I got it, I might as well try to do something with it before I shelf it forever. Can't sell it for anything, so I might as well try diff classes and maybe one works for me somewhat. At this point it is a car i can run on practice days. Hopefully it could be a class I run on Wednesday to break up the waiting time for oval. And fyi, I did do foam touring car like 10 years ago at larry's and did very well.

Oh, and I know Will isn't bad at all. I actually listen to him, and anybody else that wants to share tips about turning left and right.


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> I tried VTA, but the tires and my driving didn't care for each other. I could never get the car right for VTA. Barry even tried to help and drive the car himself, and it just wouldn't work.
> 
> Willie, I could care less about running touring car, but since I got it, I might as well try to do something with it before I shelf it forever. Can't sell it for anything, so I might as well try diff classes and maybe one works for me somewhat. At this point it is a car i can run on practice days. Hopefully it could be a class I run on Wednesday to break up the waiting time for oval. And fyi, I did do foam touring car like 10 years ago at larry's and did very well.
> 
> Oh, and I know Will isn't bad at all. I actually listen to him, and anybody else that wants to share tips about turning left and right.


if u couldn't get ur vta car right then good luck with 17.5


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao totally agree mattk


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> I tried VTA, but the tires and my driving didn't care for each other. I could never get the car right for VTA. Barry even tried to help and drive the car himself, and it just wouldn't work.
> 
> Willie, I could care less about running touring car, but since I got it, I might as well try to do something with it before I shelf it forever. Can't sell it for anything, so I might as well try diff classes and maybe one works for me somewhat. At this point it is a car i can run on practice days. Hopefully it could be a class I run on Wednesday to break up the waiting time for oval. And fyi, I did do foam touring car like 10 years ago at larry's and did very well.
> 
> Oh, and I know Will isn't bad at all. I actually listen to him, and anybody else that wants to share tips about turning left and right.


I race at Larry's don't remember seen you less you was in the b or c main.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> I race at Larry's don't remember seen you less you was in the b or c main.


Man you guys are harsh......Let's just race boys......and you can be my one and only friend tomorrow.....I guess....


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Man you guys are harsh......Let's just race boys......and you can be my one and only friend tomorrow.....I guess....


If it walk like a duck than it's a duck. I can only tell the truth everybody knows that by now I think.


----------



## Mike_D

About the jaco sorex tire question Adam
I asked Marc (msi's founder) about the tires 
and he said you can run either tire you want 
and it wont be up for descusion until September. 

If you are just starting to race touring I recomend you 
run thos tires you will have a ton more control of you're 
vehicle wich will most likley result in less damage to you're
car aswell as less damage to others cars 

But rember that if you win a race against someone that's 
racing with jacos and you're running sorex you will less 
likely gain respect from that driver as a driver. ( respect seems 
to lack with some but if you gain respect from most you
will be considered alot more on the track well as off the track)IMO .

Once you get very comfortable on sorex tires ( wich I am now ) then cosider 
switching jacos ( next set of tires I buy will be jacos btw lol )


----------



## f1freak

f1freak said:


> I have 6 Tekin speedos , 2 are RS8's and dont need an update.
> 3 have the 203 in them and work flawlessly. One of them seems to want to go backwards every once in a while and makes a humming noise. I cant figure out whats up with it and figures its in the one I want to work most of all. Ive Checked the profile ., the sensor wire , my solder joints /connections . When it works its fine but fine motor control is a joke and cogs and the buggy actually looks like its fighting itself ... very strange.
> 
> Any suggestions ?


Seems that the Novak Ballistic had sensor issues all along. I tried to believe it couldn't be my new motor. Looks like theres going to be a 21.5 in the buggy for the stock class Sunday and hope I have enough snap for the jumps.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> If it walk like a duck than it's a duck. I can only tell the truth everybody knows that by now I think.


Have you ever seen Duck poop?
I think thats why they walk so funny...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> About the jaco sorex tire question Adam
> I asked Marc (msi's founder) about the tires
> and he said you can run either tire you want
> and it wont be up for descusion until September.
> 
> If you are just starting to race touring I recomend you
> run thos tires you will have a ton more control of you're
> vehicle wich will most likley result in less damage to you're
> car aswell as less damage to others cars
> 
> But rember that if you win a race against someone that's
> racing with jacos and you're running sorex you will less
> likely gain respect from that driver as a driver. ( respect seems
> to lack with some but if you gain respect from most you
> will be considered alot more on the track well as off the track)IMO .
> 
> Once you get very comfortable on sorex tires ( wich I am now ) then cosider
> switching jacos ( next set of tires I buy will be jacos btw lol )


Mike are you racing today? I think James will run 13.5 with you and me... if so I can change my motor before I get to MSI.


----------



## Mike_D

Sure I'll just throw this 13.5 in and this RS Pro in and a set of sorexes and I'll be good to go! :hat:
throw some 50 wgt shock oil in and diconect my front sway bar and carve courners like a snow border


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> Sure I'll just throw this 13.5 in and this RS Pro in and a set of sorexes and I'll be good to go! :hat:
> throw some 50 wgt shock oil in and diconect my front sway bar and carve courners like a snow border


IS THAT A YES OR NO I DONT WANT TO WASTE MY TIME CHANGE THE MOTOR.


----------



## Mike_D

Evo Viii Mr For Sale!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_D

Sure= Yes


----------



## TimXLB

Mike D:

Hi,

I know I can't afford it......but I have to ask.
pm me if you want


----------



## Mike_D

But I've been known to change my mind at will


----------



## Mike_D

TimXLB said:


> Mike D:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I know I can't afford it......but I have to ask.
> pm me if you want


I was just kiding basicly saying I have to sell my car to keep up but I'd probly let you have it for 70k


----------



## Mike_D

mrbighead said:


> IS THAT A YES OR NO I DONT WANT TO WASTE MY TIME CHANGE THE MOTOR.


Is this you yelling at me? Lol


----------



## TimXLB

Mike D :

Hi,

I'll ask my son for a loan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_D

See you guys tommorow it's 13.5 day tommorow if you gotem bring em like old times =)


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> if u couldn't get ur vta car right then good luck with 17.5


VTA set up is harder due to the difference in offset and the size and shape of the tire. Roll centers especially. First the tires slid quite a bit then after a week or two they really start to hook. Then before you know it there wearing and the car traction rolls like mad. Getting that VTA right is harder thank you very much. Don't let that (slow) 21.5 motor fool you.

And I still want to run 13.5 but... Its going to be crazy with the 203v. 
Waiting on a Li-Po chassis. TOP really needs to get on the ball here.


----------



## TekinTeamMgr

f1freak said:


> I have 6 Tekin speedos , 2 are RS8's and dont need an update.
> 3 have the 203 in them and work flawlessly. One of them seems to want to go backwards every once in a while and makes a humming noise. I cant figure out whats up with it and figures its in the one I want to work most of all. Ive Checked the profile ., the sensor wire , my solder joints /connections . When it works its fine but fine motor control is a joke and cogs and the buggy actually looks like its fighting itself ... very strange.
> 
> Any suggestions ?


That sounds like a sensor issue. Use the sensor checker feature on the RS and make sure that whatever motor you're hooked up to that all 3 led's cycle on/off (dimmly) when turned on. You can spin the drivetrain by hand to view this. If ANY of them don't work start replacing motor-sensor harness and see if they return.

Since you have other RS's or Rx8's you use them as "known good" units to help diagnose the bad setup.


----------



## f1freak

TekinTeamMgr said:


> That sounds like a sensor issue. Use the sensor checker feature on the RS and make sure that whatever motor you're hooked up to that all 3 led's cycle on/off (dimmly) when turned on. You can spin the drivetrain by hand to view this. If ANY of them don't work start replacing motor-sensor harness and see if they return.
> 
> Since you have other RS's or Rx8's you use them as "known good" units to help diagnose the bad setup.


Trust me ...I have spent about 6 hours trying to figure it out. I do have to say my Tekins are the Shizzle ! I did not have any issues with the Novak motor(or so I thought) I was using with the 200 software but once I added the 203 version it made the car work smoothly but not as fast (obviously). Turns out , Tim Stamper had it figured out but I didn't want to believe my new motor was the cause. I had played with the binary lite thingy (pretty cool) and all seemed well... until there was a load on it. The car actually moved backwards about an inch and made this obnoxious buzzing noise. Funny thing is the car was pretty damn fast before all this. For some reason the sensors in that motor are weak or out of spec. and just couldn't take it. After swapping speedos and rewiring them.. 3 times.. I will be running my 21.5 in stock until I get my Ballistic back. Thats going to take some explining to Bob I'm sure. I thought for sure it was the speedo.. It was the motor the whole time. Good call Tim Stamper. I will just take your word as gold from now on. :freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Trust me ...I have spent about 6 hours trying to figure it out. I do have to say my Tekins are the Shizzle ! I did not have any issues with the Novak motor(or so I thought) I was using with the 200 software but once I added the 203 version it made the car work smoothly but not as fast (obviously). Turns out , Tim Stamper had it figured out but I didn't want to believe my new motor was the cause. I had played with the binary lite thingy (pretty cool) and all seemed well... until there was a load on it. The car actually moved backwards about an inch and made this obnoxious buzzing noise. Funny thing is the car was pretty damn fast before all this. For some reason the sensors in that motor are weak or out of spec. and just couldn't take it. After swapping speedos and rewiring them.. 3 times.. I will be running my 21.5 in stock until I get my Ballistic back. Thats going to take some explining to Bob I'm sure. I thought for sure it was the speedo.. It was the motor the whole time. Good call Tim Stamper. I will just take your word as gold from now on. :freak:


John,

I have had issues with Novak's compatibility with a Tekin ESC in the past. In my case it was World GT. I suspect the low voltage situation made it worse. Anyway, I tried everything I could think of to fix the issue......turns out changing out the motor to a Tekin fixed everything. That motor worked fine with other speed controls....just not the Tekin in THAT application. I don't know specifically why it wasn't 100% compatibile.....but lets just say I don't run Novak motors with Tekin ESC's and I don't have any more issues!! 

Ray


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> Is this you yelling at me? Lol


Yes, in a nice way I know you don't want run stock.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> John,
> 
> I have had issues with Novak's compatibility with a Tekin ESC in the past. In my case it was World GT. I suspect the low voltage situation made it worse. Anyway, I tried everything I could think of to fix the issue......turns out changing out the motor to a Tekin fixed everything. That motor worked fine with other speed controls....just not the Tekin in THAT application. I don't know specifically why it wasn't 100% compatibile.....but lets just say I don't run Novak motors with Tekin ESC's and I don't have any more issues!!
> 
> Ray


Thats good to know but my 13.5 in my P2 (SC10) is a Novak Ballistic and its smooth as glass. The buggy however was a 17.5 Ballistic. It ran well with the 200v but didnt change performance when I changed the timing on the motor. Was it just one motor or did you try another Novak motor and what did you switch it to? Thanks for the info my half friend . BTW LOL:freak:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Yes, in a nice way I know you don't want run stock.


Thats because he doesn't have a Tekin and he doesn't want to get annihilated.
The SPX or SXX is only as good as the 200v software... fast but not fast enough.


----------



## OvalAlston

f1freak said:


> Thats because he doesn't have a Tekin and he doesn't want to get annihilated.
> The SPX or SXX is only as good as the 200v software... fast but not fast enough.


Sadly this is true.


----------



## msircracing

*Our Forum.....*

Hey guys just a couple of things really quick......First there is a section on Hobbytalk for selling your used RC stuff.....please take advantage of that useful tool. 

Second, and much more importantly, please be kind to each other. We want to see every racer have a good time and be able to enjoy the hobby. This is not the place to say what a bad driver someone is (other than Little Will, J/K) or "smack talk" unless it is all in fun, in that case make sure you know who it is and how they will take. Now, let's all have fun, please.

Thank You, 
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Almost Forgot*

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Hey guys just a couple of things really quick......First there is a section on Hobbytalk for selling your used RC stuff.....please take advantage of that useful tool.
> 
> Second, and much more importantly, please be kind to each other. We want to see every racer have a good time and be able to enjoy the hobby. This is not the place to say what a bad driver someone is (other than Little Will, J/K) or "smack talk" unless it is all in fun, in that case make sure you know who it is and how they will take. Now, let's all have fun, please.
> 
> Thank You,
> Marc


LOL.. Me .. Ray .. Willy... all Crap.. No worries Mate !


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> LOL.. Me .. Ray .. Willy... all Crap.. No worries Mate !


John, Ray got 66 runs on a set of Sorex tires, his next set will be Jaco blues that he buys. John we do have a small class of 13.5 rubber tires for Sunday.


----------



## TimXLB

Tim:

Call me....


----------



## f1freak

TimXLB said:


> Tim:
> 
> Call me....


I need him to call me too. 
Last time okay !? 
I'll use the 976 ext. next time.:freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Thats good to know but my 13.5 in my P2 (SC10) is a Novak Ballistic and its smooth as glass. The buggy however was a 17.5 Ballistic. It ran well with the 200v but didnt change performance when I changed the timing on the motor. Was it just one motor or did you try another Novak motor and what did you switch it to? Thanks for the info my half friend . BTW LOL:freak:


 
I never tried another Novak with that ESC, but I can tell you that that motor works perfectly on "blue" speed controls to this day. It just didn't jive with the Tekin ESC. I have used other brand motors with that ESC and no issues....just the Novak. I think the low voltage made it worse....but I really can't say why. I made a mental note to not mix those two together again...and it's worked out for me...


----------



## Mike_D

Had a great time today and thanks to the guys that helped me out with my new tekin I walked in late with today,(Andy ) (Ray) can't wait to get it tweaked I can see the diffrence. 

Hope to try again weds =P


----------



## Mike_D

Oh yeah and Marc and staff keep up the good work you guys really have done a great job at providing a great (huge) track for racers.


----------



## f1freak

HUGE !


----------



## ALeeBuck

Does anybody know how the ESC controls the brakes? I am sure it has to send power to the motor, but how and how much. It's for this idea I am working on.


----------



## Mike_D

Just curious what's you're idea


----------



## Mike_D

I think it all has to do with the veraclosis of the Jhon F newton Kennedy special cromatic chrome bar with the diper douche bra.
I'm almost positive that's how it works.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Does anybody know how the ESC controls the brakes? I am sure it has to send power to the motor, but how and how much. It's for this idea I am working on.


The speedo sends a signal to the motor as if it were trying to make it run backwards...OR,,, simply put ... ties them together. 
Strange as tho it may seem, take a wire on an unmounted motor. 
Spin the rotor. Now take an Alligator clip and place it across any 2 of the terminals and spin it again... you will see what I mean.
001.010.100


----------



## msircracing

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## andyv

You two sound like a session off of This Old House!


----------



## msircracing

*f1freak!!*

John,

Give me a call at the store when you get a chance.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*JACO Blues*

Jaco Blues will be here Weds. It took some searching (thanks Reilly) but I'm getting them in time for race day.....sorry about the shortage, I will keep them in higher quantities......just give me a heads up in advance if you guys are going to change tires again!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## bang22nd

:wave:HI:wave: this thread is dead:beatdeadhorse::woohoo:


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> :wave:HI:wave: this thread is dead:beatdeadhorse::woohoo:


yeop, it is.


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Jaco Blues will be here Weds. It took some searching (thanks Reilly) but I'm getting them in time for race day.....sorry about the shortage, I will keep them in higher quantities......just give me a heads up in advance if you guys are going to change tires again!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc



Lol.. Change tires? There guys out there running Jaco greens, Sorex 28, RP30s, and Jaco blues... I heard a lot of talk from people regarding Spec tire, but have not heard anything from the track owner. 

Marc - are we running a spec tire or run what you brung?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Chris Furman said:


> Lol.. Change tires? There guys out there running Jaco greens, Sorex 28, RP30s, and Jaco blues... I heard a lot of talk from people regarding Spec tire, but have not heard anything from the track owner.
> 
> Marc - are we running a spec tire or run what you brung?


Chris, I got bored and read this thread from front to back the last couple days, but I did notice this. It was posted by James R at the start of this race season (mid or end of september).

This Years tire choices will be:
Jaco Blue or Green 
Xenon 28 
Speedmind/Sorex 28R 
Take Off RP30 or CS27 
SJ-R Sorex 28R 

These are all premount tires. I think that most of us will continue to use Jaco Blues ( Top 5 or so ) for the normal club races. This however doesn't mean at special events that a spec tire rule could be used. But this will be what we use for the 2009/2010 carpet season. We may revisit this in a YEAR but no more discussion will be accepted, case closed. NEXT!! 

Thanks, 
James

But, just last week, I over heard talk, and Tim S also posted that some agreed to run Jaco Blue tires. I think Marc also recently posted that the tire rules will not change or be up for talk until September. So, I am guessing your good with any of the above tire? Also, I just copied and pasted trying to help a fellow MSI supporter, I am not trying to stir any pot.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Chris, I got bored and read this thread from front to back the last couple days, but I did notice this. It was posted by James R at the start of this race season (mid or end of september).
> 
> This Years tire choices will be:
> Jaco Blue or Green
> Xenon 28
> Speedmind/Sorex 28R
> Take Off RP30 or CS27
> SJ-R Sorex 28R
> 
> These are all premount tires. I think that most of us will continue to use Jaco Blues ( Top 5 or so ) for the normal club races. This however doesn't mean at special events that a spec tire rule could be used. But this will be what we use for the 2009/2010 carpet season. We may revisit this in a YEAR but no more discussion will be accepted, case closed. NEXT!!
> 
> Thanks,
> James
> 
> But, just last week, I over heard talk, and Tim S also posted that some agreed to run Jaco Blue tires. I think Marc also recently posted that the tire rules will not change or be up for talk until September. So, I am guessing your good with any of the above tire? Also, I just copied and pasted trying to help a fellow MSI supporter, I am not trying to stir any pot.


I'm tired of spec tires. I think the economic racer would run whatever tire till it either breaks, blows out or otherwise becomes useless. I know I ran my Sorex's far longer than the peak traction they gave for a dozen runs or so but the fact is they work VERY well even after they are decapitated. Maybe not as fast as new ones but the work none the less. I spent more money using Jaco's last summer than any other time and any other tire. So for saving money , don't even go there. Just race and have fun.... Spec. tire is what the TCS races and VTA are for. I like the list as it is now. Giving one manufacturer the monopoly is not good for the industry.... It never has been and it never will. PERIOD. Remember when light bulbs were free ? Now we have to buy them, frickin' lawyers.:freak:


----------



## Matt K

msi is the top thread woot! woot!


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> msi is the top thread woot! woot!


That only because it was the last one posted on...


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> I'm tired of spec tires. I think the economic racer would run whatever tire till it either breaks, blows out or otherwise becomes useless. I know I ran my Sorex's far longer than the peak traction they gave for a dozen runs or so but the fact is they work VERY well even after they are decapitated. Maybe not as fast as new ones but the work none the less. I spent more money using Jaco's last summer than any other time and any other tire. So for saving money , don't even go there. Just race and have fun.... Spec. tire is what the TCS races and VTA are for. I like the list as it is now. Giving one manufacturer the monopoly is not good for the industry.... It never has been and it never will. PERIOD. Remember when light bulbs were free ? Now we have to buy them, frickin' lawyers.:freak:


 
This is a strange thing to say for me.....But I agree with John!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> This is a strange thing to say for me.....But I agree with John!


Thank you my half friend . :freak:


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> That only because it was the last one posted on...


I know haha


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Thank you my half friend . :freak:


John, Ray is my friend because I race on Sunday, this means he's not your because you been gone for 4 months now. 
come back soon lol


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, Ray is my friend because I race on Sunday, this means he's not your because you been gone for 4 months now.
> come back soon lol


Awwe geez Daddy ... I'm trying . The Futon people wont send me the chassis for my sofa and its atrocious handling will result in more broken Futon parts..:freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

Only reason I brought it up is a squeaky wheel was whining about someone else running sorex tires this past weekend. If the rule is run what is on the list I'll ignore the squeak.

I ran Jacos... But if I decide to go back to Sorex tires.. I don't want to be "that guy."


Adam - you run touring car now??


----------



## ALeeBuck

Chris, I have had a TC5 since labor day. I tried 13.5, and it was too fast, so I tried VTA. It was OK, but could never get the car right. So, all I had to buy was a body and tires to make it a 17.5 rubber (already had the motor). Ray and Will both drove it and say the car seems ready to race, but the driver needs work. But if I race T/C it might run some people off I guess cause I am such a hack or something.


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Only reason I brought it up is a squeaky wheel was whining about someone else running sorex tires this past weekend. If the rule is run what is on the list I'll ignore the squeak.
> 
> I ran Jacos... But if I decide to go back to Sorex tires.. I don't want to be "that guy."
> 
> 
> Adam - you run touring car now??


Yeah, just put a drop of oil on that and see what happens.:freak:


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> Only reason I brought it up is a squeaky wheel was whining about someone else running sorex tires this past weekend. If the rule is run what is on the list I'll ignore the squeak.
> 
> I ran Jacos... But if I decide to go back to Sorex tires.. I don't want to be "that guy."
> 
> 
> Adam - you run touring car now??


I haven't seen anyone outside the rules....so there should be no "that guy" unless they're running a tire not on "the list" pre-set before the racing season..... 

James and I both ran Sorex's in the 13.5 Main this past Sunday......It was fun and competitive....


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Chris, I have had a TC5 since labor day. I tried 13.5, and it was too fast, so I tried VTA. It was OK, but could never get the car right. So, all I had to buy was a body and tires to make it a 17.5 rubber (already had the motor). Ray and Will both drove it and say the car seems ready to race, but the driver needs work. But if I race T/C it might run some people off I guess cause I am such a hack or something.


Adam, just drive the car you should be find.... You have to start some where.


----------



## Chris Furman

And I would like to put props in for Andy Vetor.. Thanks for helping with setup, very helpful and informative. Thanks again.


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> I haven't seen anyone outside the rules....so there should be no "that guy" unless they're running a tire not on "the list" pre-set before the racing season.....
> 
> James and I both ran Sorex's in the 13.5 Main this past Sunday......It was fun and competitive....


Ray, I had fun on Sunday running 13.5, the novak race you can only run 203 in 13.5 .When I come back I will be buying a new car just for 17.5.


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Chris, I have had a TC5 since labor day. I tried 13.5, and it was too fast, so I tried VTA. It was OK, but could never get the car right. So, all I had to buy was a body and tires to make it a 17.5 rubber (already had the motor). Ray and Will both drove it and say the car seems ready to race, but the driver needs work. But if I race T/C it might run some people off I guess cause I am such a hack or something.


The only way to get better is to race!!! Just have fun with it and be as polite on the track as you can on the track, you'll earn respect that way. No one wants there car broke or to loose a race from hitting a slower car and we were all the slower car at some time. Good luck


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Ray, I had fun on Sunday running 13.5, the novak race you can only run 203 in 13.5 .When I come back I will be buying a new car just for 17.5.


 
Yeah...I had fun too. I'm running my old boat 007 Foam car in 13.5 rubber right now (1520 grams....Yeow!). I'd like to upgrade it to a T3 or at least a 009 if we continue to race both classes, but for now I'll keep running it.....


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Awwe geez Daddy ... I'm trying . The Futon people wont send me the chassis for my sofa and its atrocious handling will result in more broken Futon parts..:freak:


I got 66 runs on my last set of Sorex's....I kind of like it when the grip falls off a little.....the T3 is VERY aggessive. On the 67th run a tire ripped about a 1/3 of the way around the tire and my car looked like the "Himalaya" carnival ride.....SPIN CYCLE....Ha Ha! But I was able to run it until it failed....


----------



## ALeeBuck

Thanks Jeff!

I thought the problem with sorex was the cost, then I found out they were only a few bucks more. Then I thought that it was cause they wore out so fast, like only good for one day. But Ray and John's post makes me think otherwise. I guess you might have an advantage at first, but then they wear in. Maybe thats what I need to start with, then I can adjust my driving style as they wear. If a tire will help my lack of TC experience, it's not so bad to spend a few more dollars on tires then $500 on a T3 to still not be able to drive it.


----------



## mrbighead

Chris, you have pm. 
Thanks


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> I thought the problem with sorex was the cost, then I found out they were only a few bucks more. Then I thought that it was cause they wore out so fast, like only good for one day. But Ray and John's post makes me think otherwise. I guess you might have an advantage at first, but then they wear in. Maybe thats what I need to start with, then I can adjust my driving style as they wear. If a tire will help my lack of TC experience, it's not so bad to spend a few more dollars on tires then $500 on a T3 to still not be able to drive it.


Adam I'll tell you the same thing I was told and the same thing I tell everyone, it's 90-95% driver then the rest is the car, once you are at that level then the cars % goes up. Save your money now for bodys and parts untill you can handle the car. Good luck


----------



## ALeeBuck

200 PAGES! If this drama was a TV show, that's a heck of a milestone. LOL


----------



## msircracing

*Tires????*

Are you guys serious???? Tires again???? This must either be a horrible joke or a nightmare!!!!!! YES, James post from the past was correct and no I will not change the rules unless it is voted on which isn't even up for discussion until September 2010!!! Case closed, judge has spoken....NEXT TOPIC please???!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Sorex/Jaco tire debates are fun, especially when people post loads of BS on forums that we know are not correct.

Just get your butts out on the track and when the top jaco drivers get fed up, they will pop on sorex's and hand all of us a large can of whoopass.



Tim


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> NEXT TOPIC please???!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmmm...Going the wrong way - check, RCGT - check, split race days - painful check, tires - check, picking on Will - check, picking on John about his Photon - check, picking on Adam - check, pick on Dan - sensitive check...uhm, well...How's the weather in MI guys? It stinks in Ohio.


----------



## Tim Stamper

It sucks here too. 

We also need to keep most of this stuff at the track. There were heated debates about some stuff there and there were posts here that really made me scratch my head. 

Please don't bring my name into things here also. Most of the time things on this board are taken out of context and really don't reflect the true meaning of what people were trying to get across.

The thing I said was that the drivers that started the 17.5 class agreed to run Jaco Blues. This trumped the decision for the 13.5 class that was made months earlier because we all decided that it was a cost effective way to do things. We did not expect the class to grow to a point where it would kill the 13.5 class and now the guys that were okay to run "the list" are being *asked*, not told, to run Jaco's.

This was not fair to them. The track, as a whole, agreed to run from the list. In no way did I tell anyone that they had to run Jaco's or don't run at all. I only asked a couple fast guys that can and will upset the points if they could run jaco tires. They declined, basically and I did not pursue the matter. The guys that moved over that are in it for the fun/experience/bashing, I could care less about what they run. Once things click and their skill level gets better I could see them trying to minimize how much money is dumped into the cars.

I also noticed one thing too. We had 3-4 entries into 13.5 rubber and the shop was running extremely low on Jaco and Sorex tires. Both seem to be selling well and the new Jaco perform extremely well and does last longer on its sweet spot that Sorex's. Mixing Sorex 32's and 28's is also a popular combination for a couple of folks, but thats $70 that I cannot see myself spending at one shot for tires.

Here's the spec part that I will now ask to enforce. No hybrid motors. Thats one that is going around the track at all skill levels that needs to be addressed. Is it important, not really, but will it become an issue, possibly.

Enjoy your days and enjoy racing. It's the only part of my life that is fun anymore. The rest is full of headaches and stress, it's not good. Once it becomes a hassle, i'll retire for another 3 years. 

I'm done talking about it here, but wanted to get it out that I was not trying to enforce anything.

Tim


----------



## f1freak

Isn't that what forums are for ?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Got a silly? what is a hybrid motor? Cause I am thinking electric and gas powered, which would make one kick a$$ car! LOL


----------



## Tim Stamper

The interweb police seems to always get into the way.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

ALeeBuck said:


> Got a silly? what is a hybrid motor?


can/stator/rotor swaps. Smaller or larger rotors than roar legal sizes. Umm, swapping a 21.5 wind out for a 17.5 or hand wound stator, etc.

Not as the OEM designed. 

Tim


----------



## Chris Furman

mrbighead said:


> Chris, you have pm.
> Thanks



You have reply... But I do have email notifications on.


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> Ray, I had fun on Sunday running 13.5, the novak race you can only run 203 in 13.5


That must mean they are allowing the MMP, and Black Diamond. Has anybody heard how this new LRP is gonna be? Also hear that Novak held back release of its newest and latest cause of the recent ESC issues.


----------



## little will

Post 3000!!! this form is all about the drama!!!


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> That must mean they are allowing the MMP, and Black Diamond. Has anybody heard how this new LRP is gonna be? Also hear that Novak held back release of its newest and latest cause of the recent ESC issues.


 I will let you know Adam about the Novak when I make it to TrackSide this weekend. They say 203 is to fast stock and vta things should change in a few weeks.


----------



## Barry Z

Just got my pc back on line. It stopped working new years day. MAN did I miss alot!


----------



## Mike_D

Barry Z said:


> Just got my pc back on line. It stopped working new years day. MAN did I miss alot!


Well HAPPY NEW YEARS Barry! :hat:


----------



## Mike_D

Im looking for an xray oo9 if anyone wants to sell one let me know 

Thanks! 
Mike D


----------



## msircracing

hey ray bring that 007 tomorrow night, i think i got somebody who wants to buy it....

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## C5Vette

Will do!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry Z said:


> Just got my pc back on line. It stopped working new years day. MAN did I miss alot!


Welcome back online Barry, and you just missed the same ol stuff.


----------



## Bigz84

Tim Stamper said:


> It sucks here too.
> 
> We also need to keep most of this stuff at the track. There were heated debates about some stuff there and there were posts here that really made me scratch my head.
> 
> Please don't bring my name into things here also. Most of the time things on this board are taken out of context and really don't reflect the true meaning of what people were trying to get across.
> 
> The thing I said was that the drivers that started the 17.5 class agreed to run Jaco Blues. This trumped the decision for the 13.5 class that was made months earlier because we all decided that it was a cost effective way to do things. We did not expect the class to grow to a point where it would kill the 13.5 class and now the guys that were okay to run "the list" are being *asked*, not told, to run Jaco's.
> 
> This was not fair to them. The track, as a whole, agreed to run from the list. In no way did I tell anyone that they had to run Jaco's or don't run at all. I only asked a couple fast guys that can and will upset the points if they could run jaco tires. They declined, basically and I did not pursue the matter. The guys that moved over that are in it for the fun/experience/bashing, I could care less about what they run. Once things click and their skill level gets better I could see them trying to minimize how much money is dumped into the cars.
> 
> I also noticed one thing too. We had 3-4 entries into 13.5 rubber and the shop was running extremely low on Jaco and Sorex tires. Both seem to be selling well and the new Jaco perform extremely well and does last longer on its sweet spot that Sorex's. Mixing Sorex 32's and 28's is also a popular combination for a couple of folks, but thats $70 that I cannot see myself spending at one shot for tires.
> 
> Here's the spec part that I will now ask to enforce. No hybrid motors. Thats one that is going around the track at all skill levels that needs to be addressed. Is it important, not really, but will it become an issue, possibly.
> 
> Enjoy your days and enjoy racing. It's the only part of my life that is fun anymore. The rest is full of headaches and stress, it's not good. Once it becomes a hassle, i'll retire for another 3 years.
> 
> I'm done talking about it here, but wanted to get it out that I was not trying to enforce anything.
> 
> Tim


hey I got an idea... let's all go back to foam tires...........Just a thought.......
:drunk:


----------



## Chris Furman

I have foam in my sleep number bed!


----------



## mike smola

Just picked up a tekin. If someone could post their settings for 17.5 tc it would appreciated.  thanks mike s


----------



## Xpressman

Tim Stamper said:


> Mixing Sorex 32's and 28's is also a popular combination for a couple of folks, but thats $70 that I cannot see myself spending at one shot for tires.
> 
> Tim


Damn Timmy, I remember when we would run Sorex 20s all the way around with HPI red molded inserts stretched on wide Pro-line or Yokomo rims. Good for about 1 night of racing. Ah the good ole days.

Also, appears from the posts somethings never change. How's everything been with you?

Brian


----------



## OvalAlston

Just glued together my first set of vta tires and they turned out awesome. VTA racers watch out tomorrow.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Xpressman said:


> Damn Timmy, I remember when we would run Sorex 20s all the way around with HPI red molded inserts stretched on wide Pro-line or Yokomo rims. Good for about 1 night of racing. Ah the good ole days.
> 
> Also, appears from the posts somethings never change. How's everything been with you?
> 
> Brian


Things have been okay. Lost my glorious job in oct '08 due to budget cutbacks. Workin part time over at Geeksquad in southfield BB. What a Joke though. I hate retail.

Got back into racing after a 3 year hiatus about 6 months ago. MSI is a really nice facility and although the owner is an Oval fanatic, we still like him.

Need to get you and Greg out here, to at least BS about old times.

He's got my number, but i'll PM it to ya anyways. I'll be out there pretty much wednesdays and if I get a weekend day off I always try and make it out.

Tim


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> Just glued together my first set of vta tires and they turned out awesome. VTA racers watch out tomorrow.


Alston, get there early and run the heck out of those new tires, or use some real fine sand paper on them. Otherwise it will feel like your running on ice.


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> Alston, get there early and run the heck out of those new tires, or use some real fine sand paper on them. Otherwise it will feel like your running on ice.


dude don't do that, just drive them!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Matt K said:


> dude don't do that, just drive them!


Really? when i bought mine everybody told me to run then a bunch before a race, run them outside for a few minutes, or use a real fine sand paper on them to take that gloss off, or whatever makes them so slick.


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> Really? when i bought mine everybody told me to run then a bunch before a race, run them outside for a few minutes, or use a real fine sand paper on them to take that gloss off, or whatever makes them so slick.


I'd have to agree with you.....they're some slippery suckers at first. You can just drive them....but initial performance is less than desirable....

Even Barry was struggling recently with new tires.....a couple of heats later...(from just driving them) he was on track...but the tail was REALLY loose until he wore them in....


----------



## Matt K

i just mine until they are broken in, it seems to work better than wearing them outside


----------



## C5Vette

Matt K said:


> i just mine until they are broken in, it seems to work better than wearing them outside


I believe that to be true.....But they are very slippery when new and I wouldn't want him to think that something was wrong until they break in. When you run them in, it breaks in the whole surface because traction is higher (Although much slower). When you run them outside, you basically only break in the crowned part of the tire...or a small portion of it.....


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> I believe that to be true.....But they are very slippery when new and I wouldn't want him to think that something was wrong until they break in. When you run them in, it breaks in the whole surface because traction is higher (Although much slower). When you run them outside, you basically only break in the crowned part of the tire...or a small portion of it.....


yea haha its like ice skating


----------



## f1freak

Some places wont let you dope them ....


----------



## msircracing

*Heat*

I'm turning the heat on at noon for those of you diehards that want to come practice early......


----------



## little will

1-13-2010 the return!


----------



## msircracing

*Update*

Those of you looking for Tekins, we have 1 RS and 2 RS Pro's left in stock. We also have Sorex's and are receiving Jaco Blues this afternoon.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

little will said:


> 1-13-2010 the return!


I'll bite...the return of what?


----------



## msircracing

*The return of......*

Will's hero.........Dave Johnson......


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> 1-13-2010 the return!


LOL I hope you got your deposit back...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> LOL I hope you got your deposit back...:freak:


John, I need a new servo which brand to buy and speed?


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Will's hero.........Dave Johnson......


OHHHHH, I thought he was gonna do his girl a favor and give her back some dignity. Sorry Will, could't pass up an easy poke at ya!


----------



## Chris Furman

mrbighead said:


> John, I need a new servo which brand to buy and speed?



Futaba BLS551... Marc had one in stock. Sweet servo!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Futaba BLS551... Marc had one in stock. Sweet servo!


Yup bls551 Awesome .. 0.10 @6v and 128oz torque....
Low profile too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Desrosiers

Are the results of racing posted anywhere? If not, can they be? It would be great to see the results week to week. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Matt K

that would be sweet
if anyone has a set of tamiya shocks they would like to sell, please let me know


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Yup bls551 Awesome .. 0.10 @6v and 128oz torque....
> Low profile too!:thumbsup:


Thank you, John and Chris for your input.


----------



## OvalAlston

Black diamond forsale in forsale section
in electronics and accessories. Nobody probably wants
one now with tekin new software. Lol


----------



## Matt K

so how about them ... uhh.. lions?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> so how about them ... uhh.. lions?


so how about the cheater? lol


----------



## Matt K

cheater? who?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> cheater? who?


lol you on COD6. haha had you there.


----------



## Matt K

hahaha not! ur just a noob


----------



## Matt K

james you have pm


----------



## OvalAlston

Goodluck Willie and give'em hell Julie


----------



## seadog

SPX, hyperdrive oval car, and other stuff for sale in the for sale area under electronics..

Steve


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> hahaha not! ur just a noob


haha far from it


----------



## Chris Furman

If Marc is out... I have a new Tekin RS w/ new Tekin 17.5 motor combo available... Send me PM.


----------



## Bigz84

f1freak said:


> LOL I hope you got your deposit back...:freak:


John you pm


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Goodluck Willie and give'em hell Julie


Don't forget to go to Rclive.com to watch the race today. The turn out for 17.5 is 55 people. 13.5 rubber has around 26 people, VTA has 28 people.


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> Don't forget to go to Rclive.com to watch the race today. The turn out for 17.5 is 55 people. 13.5 rubber has around 26 people, VTA has 28 people.


I think that is www.liverc.com rclive says bad gateway


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> I think that is www.liverc.com rclive says bad gateway


Thank Jeff,


----------



## bang22nd

Did you break at practice Willie? or were you just playing around?


----------



## ALeeBuck

do you have to pay to watch? I tried, but people say you gotta try cam 2, and it won't let me select it.


----------



## bang22nd

No live cam yet. Just the practice coverage from what I saw.


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> Did you break at practice Willie? or were you just playing around?


No, playing with a diff and some more setup changes I'm in race 10.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

i seen your run on the board but no live feed yet


----------



## Gt35rgsx

mrbighead said:


> No, playing with a diff and some more setup changes I'm in race 10.


you letting julie run down there?


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> you letting julie run down there?


This is Julie. I am racing having fun. You can see the races on live Rc. I am around race 5. We wil be doing another qualifier later.


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> This is Julie. I am racing having fun. You can see the races on live Rc. I am around race 5. We wil be doing another qualifier later.


No video yet just practice results.


----------



## Matt K

who is running vta tomorrow?


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> i seen your run on the board but no live feed yet


If you do not subscribe you can only get one camera and can only be on there about 5 minutes then you have to go back on it.


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> If you do not subscribe you can only get one camera and can only be on there about 5 minutes then you have to go back on it.


I never did get the video to work, but how did you guys Finnish?


----------



## Matt K

hey marc, you should post a pic of the track with your fancy blackberry


----------



## msircracing

*pics*

I will once the layout is in. Won't be until after 12


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> I never did get the video to work, but how did you guys Finnish?


Hi Jeff, I finished last in the B main I broke after I crashed. Julie finished fifth in the C main. What day and time will you be at MSI, I have something for you to see with my new setup.


----------



## bang22nd

I should be up there tonight and tomorrow night after 6pm, Wednesday after 2pm. Is it time to play? Lol


----------



## ALeeBuck

Is it "legal" to remove the band that spins around in the center of the Ballistic motor?


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Is it "legal" to remove the band that spins around in the center of the Ballistic motor?


I would thik so, thats not what Id's the motor, but I can't say for sure. are you trying to get some extra cooling?


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> I should be up there tonight and tomorrow night after 6pm, Wednesday after 2pm. Is it time to play? Lol


I, will try and coming up there on Wednesday before work.


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> I would thik so, thats not what Id's the motor, but I can't say for sure. are you trying to get some extra cooling?


Yeah, I noticed that it seems to trap heat. I think i heard of people doing it before, but I wasn't sure if it was allowed.


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Yeah, I noticed that it seems to trap heat. I think i heard of people doing it before, but I wasn't sure if it was allowed.


Marc is the boss, so if he says sure than thats all you need to worry about. Whiners will whine no matter what.


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Yeah, I noticed that it seems to trap heat. I think i heard of people doing it before, but I wasn't sure if it was allowed.


Yes you can run the motor that way, they ran it at the Novak race this weekend like that. Tekin was the speedo to have this past weekend.


----------



## msircracing

*Novak SS*

Adam, yes removing it is perfectly legal, I have never heard of it being illegal anywhere so go for it....yes it will cool the motor off!

Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I will once the layout is in. Won't be until after 12


Your going to drink 12 beers and post pictures of the track? :freak:


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Adam, yes removing it is perfectly legal, I have never heard of it being illegal anywhere so go for it....yes it will cool the motor off!
> 
> Marc


Eagle Racing makes a nice heat sink fan that fits that groove perfectly ....


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

I know we have run a similar layout before but I had some requests to rerun this one. See ya soon!


----------



## msircracing

*12*

Yes, John, I slammed 12 beers......sorry for the confusion......Noon


----------



## Matt K

aww man
no full straight for my space shuttle


----------



## Chris Furman

So I hear VTA rules, not MSI, are changing to 25.5 with a spec esc. Very interesting.


----------



## msircracing

*Vta*

I don't see how that is going to be "cheaper" for people.....new motor, new esc???? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Some dude posted the next VTA planned rules in here a bit ago. They only listed like 4 approved ESCs. I kinda argued with the dude, by making the point that there are cheaper motors then the Novak. He claimed to like Novak cause they offer good customer service.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Crptracer said:


> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> New VTA Rules september 1,2010 enforced
> 
> Just in case you guys run alot of VTA


This was on page 187


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> I don't see how that is going to be "cheaper" for people.....new motor, new esc???? Doesn't make sense to me.



I think they are looking at it 2 ways... as cheaper for newbies with no existant hardware.. And to slow the class back down since 21.5 looks like the old 17.5 and 17.5 now looks like the old 13.5. 

Now that we have turbo.. Can we add a Supercharger and NOS?!


----------



## bang22nd

The only way to control the motors and esc's is to have hand outs, and that just isnt going to happen. There has allways been, and allways will be ways that people bend the rules. Even with the hand out stuff there are ways to tweek the battery and chargers, I just try to have a good time and try to keep up, I know Marc doesn't want to be track cop and tech everyone all the time. Unless something is blatantly out of place nothing is going to change.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Chris Furman said:


> Now that we have turbo.. Can we add a Supercharger and NOS?!


Don't be silly Chris, you gotta have a nitro motor. But nothing wrong with giving a 3 or more cell battery a try, LOL


----------



## ALeeBuck

Matt's car is stupid fast! and he has it handling great also. it is great to see somebody else making Barry, Wippler, and Mark R scratch their heads. It was great watching him flying around yesterday.


----------



## bang22nd

According to the new rules none of us have a approved body.


Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or
air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is
highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent
colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must
have a number on the hood, both doors and trunk lid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.
All cars must include a driver figure consisting of at least a head and shoulders.


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Matt's car is stupid fast! and he has it handling great also. it is great to see somebody else making Barry, Wippler, and Mark R scratch their heads. It was great watching him flying around yesterday.


I know he was excited, and thanks for the compliment, we have allready been accused of cheating, and all I can say is if anyone wants to tech our cars, come tech them, he has worked very hard and practiced long hours to get to that point. I was told by Marc that Matt and I were the only people to take advantage of his black friday special on unlimited practice and Matt is showing great improvment.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Rules Are Made To Be Broken, F-em!


----------



## ALeeBuck

People really think your cheating? WOW! Accoring to the rules laid down by the VTA god, yeah, everybody at MSI is cheating. But the MSI god says all is good, so again F-EM. Matt said he has read and spent ton's of time on his speedo set up. If others can't do the same, tough crap. I would say that in the short time Matt has been doing VTA, he has to already be one of the top guys. That car was so smooth, and fast. KEEP IT UP MATT! plus, like i said before, now the ones that always cleaned house have another person to worry about.


----------



## msircracing

*Disqualified*

Well, I guess everyone is disqualified from the points series.....and you lose two scholarship players for the next 5 years.....and are not bowl eligible for 7 years......and you must have ugly cheerleaders....PUNISHED!!! Just kidding by the way.....The main idea behind VTA is FUN......


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> People really think your cheating? WOW! Accoring to the rules laid down by the VTA god, yeah, everybody at MSI is cheating. But the MSI god says all is good, so again F-EM. Matt said he has read and spent ton's of time on his speedo set up. If others can't do the same, tough crap. I would say that in the short time Matt has been doing VTA, he has to already be one of the top guys. That car was so smooth, and fast. KEEP IT UP MATT! plus, like i said before, now the ones that always cleaned house have another person to worry about.


I talk to Rob over the weekend about the new chances for the VTA rules for tens mins this weekend. "I told him you are going to have people spend money they don't have just to race a toy car". Like I said before people outside MI like the new rules.


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> I talk to Rob over the weekend about the new chances for the VTA rules for tens mins this weekend. "I told him you are going to have people spend money they don't have just to race a toy car". Like I said before people outside MI like the new rules.


I understand the point of the new rules, I'm not going to argue them either, but I just hope it doesn't kill the class. I was talking to one of the kids at the track and he has a 4.5turn in my old tc3, why? because that was the motor he had, if we keep changing things on people then they may just give up before they start. He wants to run vta but for a kid an extra $80-$90 on a motor to just try something is kinda steep, and then just to have the rules change on him. As for me, I think I would rather just buy a 17.5 and some tires and give up on vta then buy a 25.5 that I would never think of using in anything else, and a new esc that sucks in comparison to the one I have just to go slower, is this racing or is this a leisurely strole around the track.


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Well, I guess everyone is disqualified from the points series.....and you lose two scholarship players for the next 5 years.....and are not bowl eligible for 7 years......and you must have ugly cheerleaders....PUNISHED!!! Just kidding by the way.....The main idea behind VTA is FUN......



+1 hahahah!!!


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> I understand the point of the new rules, I'm not going to argue them either, but I just hope it doesn't kill the class. I was talking to one of the kids at the track and he has a 4.5turn in my old tc3, why? because that was the motor he had, if we keep changing things on people then they may just give up before they start. He wants to run vta but for a kid an extra $80-$90 on a motor to just try something is kinda steep, and then just to have the rules change on him. As for me, I think I would rather just buy a 17.5 and some tires and give up on vta then buy a 25.5 that I would never think of using in anything else, and a new esc that sucks in comparison to the one I have just to go slower, is this racing or is this a leisurely strole around the track.


I agree ,that's why I didn't run 17.5 rubber at the Novak race they didn't allow 203 software to be used. I forgot my old setup for the speedo to run stock plus after running the 203 I don't want to go back to 200.


----------



## Barry Z

yea I agree, I don't want to spend anymore money just to go slower. I'm glad I'm not making the rules cause those guys got a 'tuff' job ! If there was an easy answer then it would of been done a long time ago. My idea would be to create another class using todays rules with some 'tweaks' and have the new rules as they stand forming the VTA as they want it, slower. This keeps the people they have now and gives new people a choice.
Still wouldn't be easy but a little easier to swallow.
my $0.02


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> aww man
> no full straight for my space shuttle


Right .. All that potential and no shoot .. wtf ?


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> yea I agree, I don't want to spend anymore money just to go slower. I'm glad I'm not making the rules cause those guys got a 'tuff' job ! If there was an easy answer then it would of been done a long time ago. My idea would be to create another class using todays rules with some 'tweaks' and have the new rules as they stand forming the VTA as they want it, slower. This keeps the people they have now and gives new people a choice.
> Still wouldn't be easy but a little easier to swallow.
> my $0.02


I totally agree Barry . For some reason that class has been quite a money monger. At least now you can get a hold of a TC Spec 07 on ebay for $50. I saw 2 of then with bids for less than $25 and only had less than a day to bid.
To justify motor quality or preference by service doesnt make it faster ... Being orange apparently does tho... 
I dont like the fact that an even slower motor is being used and every one has a now useless 21.5 .... wtf?:freak:


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> People really think your cheating? WOW! Accoring to the rules laid down by the VTA god, yeah, everybody at MSI is cheating. But the MSI god says all is good, so again F-EM. Matt said he has read and spent ton's of time on his speedo set up. If others can't do the same, tough crap. I would say that in the short time Matt has been doing VTA, he has to already be one of the top guys. That car was so smooth, and fast. KEEP IT UP MATT! plus, like i said before, now the ones that always cleaned house have another person to worry about.


thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> The only way to control the motors and esc's is to have hand outs, and that just isnt going to happen. There has allways been, and allways will be ways that people bend the rules. Even with the hand out stuff there are ways to tweek the battery and chargers, I just try to have a good time and try to keep up, I know Marc doesn't want to be track cop and tech everyone all the time. Unless something is blatantly out of place nothing is going to change.


Hand out motors... lol never worked. Even @ TCS Races.


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Hand out motors... lol never worked. Even @ TCS Races.


Then I still think Marc has it right, just let them go at it with the basics as the rules, 4wd touring car, vta body n tires, 21.5 motor, 2s lipo. And have fun kids.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*Droop Gauge*

Chambers,

Your droop gauge is finally here!!!


----------



## Chris Furman

What about tires?? I hear that the tires... HAHA just kidding! LOL!


----------



## Thirtybird

Barry Z said:


> yea I agree, I don't want to spend anymore money just to go slower. I'm glad I'm not making the rules cause those guys got a 'tuff' job ! If there was an easy answer then it would of been done a long time ago. My idea would be to create another class using todays rules with some 'tweaks' and have the new rules as they stand forming the VTA as they want it, slower. This keeps the people they have now and gives new people a choice.
> Still wouldn't be easy but a little easier to swallow.
> my $0.02


I was thinking the exact thing Barry... All these changes, next thing you know, Coke will be changing their formula... we can call it "VTA Classic"


----------



## Matt K

Thirtybird said:


> I was thinking the exact thing Barry... All these changes, next thing you know, Coke will be changing their formula... we can call it "VTA Classic"


.....not a bad idea actually


----------



## msircracing

*I agree.....Kinda*

I agree except for one thing.....Do we really want another class??? I think 17.5 Rubber is the best class we have here (even better than oval), it's because we have an A, B and C main....gives everyone something to shoot for....I wish every class had more than one main, it makes for better racing and let's people grow. I think that is one of my favorite things about being here every race night. I get to see people improve.....some people will never be a constant A-main winner.....but they give it their best.....but as always, I will try and do what the majority would like.

Marc


----------



## Barry Z

don't get me wrong, I'm NOT proposing a new VTA class at MSI, my thought was as one 'possible' alternative on the national level. What we have now at MSI is good with me.
Like I said before I don't envy the rules makers.


----------



## ALeeBuck

I have an idea for a new class. RC18W. Here is the deal, you buy a semi truck and trailer, i have 5 of each, so I can hook you up with a good price. You run a little course, then have to back it into Marc's dock. Who does it in the best time is the winner. Like the video game, just using real stuff. PM me for prices on trucks and trailers.


----------



## rjvk

bang22nd said:


> According to the new rules none of us have a approved body.
> 
> 
> Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or
> air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is
> highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent
> colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must
> have a number on the hood, both doors and trunk lid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.
> All cars must include a driver figure consisting of at least a head and shoulders.


Only the driver figure rule had been added since the inception of the USVTA. And a vast majority of the weekend racers don't have numbers on their car, and don't have a driver. 

At the same time, just like when 95% of the weekend racers' sedan wings are too big and too high by ROAR rules, some rules are not followed closely on the local level. The rule is still there, for a reason, but locally, it is not followed.

Oversized sedan wings are not ruining racing, and driverless VTA cars are not either. The rules for both represent a standard, and have their place in the rulebook.


----------



## rjvk

f1freak said:


> I totally agree Barry . For some reason that class has been quite a money monger. At least now you can get a hold of a TC Spec 07 on ebay for $50. I saw 2 of then with bids for less than $25 and only had less than a day to bid.
> To justify motor quality or preference by service doesnt make it faster ... Being orange apparently does tho...
> I dont like the fact that an even slower motor is being used and every one has a now useless 21.5 .... wtf?:freak:


Perception is reality, repeat with me, perception is reality. So now the guy who goes out and gets the Duo 21.5 starts winning. Doesn't matter if he is the baddest driver in the world, or the motor is genuinely faster, there will be a bunch of Duo 21.5 motors in the pits. So now everybody will complain they have to go get ANOTHER motor to run that damn ta class and I thought it was supposed to be low cost, but it's just like regular sedan:freak: 

I also hope that you did not buy any Pulse motors like I did and are now left holding the bag. How is that for customer service?

And guess what, you DO need a tekin or a mamba to be fast if there is no control over the escs. That was the scenario this summer when the v200 appeared on the scene, and the fast vta cars were catching 17.5 cars.

The cars need to slow down. They will probably still be faster than when we started 2 years ago. Unfortunately, if your goal is to go mach 3 in trans am, that is not what was intended when this whole thing started. If you enjoy that type of racing, you can elect to run any rules you wish at your track. 

The national rules are a guideline. We have no power to enforce them except at events that the USVTA presides over. There are no membership fees, just a common interest in a more scale like and closer type of racing, and hopefully, more fun. 

BTW you can find used novaks for cheap online, not to mention there are 2 lrp escs that are legal too.:dude:


----------



## Tim Stamper

The good part is that Marc has said that VTA rules are this "business as usual." Meaning that we need to keep costs down, keep the fun growing and try and get new people interested in running the class.

I will be getting back into VTA soon just to have some fun again. Will probably ressurect the old TC3, it worked well when I returned from retirement 6 months ago, will still work well now.

Gonna try and squeeze a GTB in there too, not too easy, but why not. I can make it work.

Tim


----------



## Thirtybird

msircracing said:


> I agree except for one thing.....Do we really want another class??? I think 17.5 Rubber is the best class we have here (even better than oval), it's because we have an A, B and C main....gives everyone something to shoot for....I wish every class had more than one main, it makes for better racing and let's people grow. I think that is one of my favorite things about being here every race night. I get to see people improve.....some people will never be a constant A-main winner.....but they give it their best.....but as always, I will try and do what the majority would like.
> 
> Marc


No, I don't think we do, but if we're going to diverge from the national rules, we need to have very clear rules and some way to distinguish it from the national rules - "We don't run VTA here, we run Vintage 21.5" (lol) or some nonsense...


----------



## f1freak

v203...
Sensors...
Best guess is anything new using what ever transistor thats just out of spec for proper operation. Novak's, Trinity based motors... anything really has the potential for buzzing and not working correctly. Trust me I have tried different speedos, motors, winds, software. I will soon see who's customer service is what is. I didn't want to believe my motor was bad (Brand New) was at fault , but ... Here we go again. And I think perhaps I was misled as well. Once again... not happy. 
I can't even get a frickin' Li-Po chassis. 
More money to go no where.... the words I'd care to use (and have been for some time now) I can't put here. I'm sure most of you have a favorite brand but somehow the wrong party will get wind of it and wtf do I do now? 
I want to run them all but I will tell everyone the most fun has hands down been the 1/8th 4wd Buggy. No cogging there.. ever! And more power than you need to achieve orbit. Timing advance not necessary. Power to the people! Right On? Or not? You decide...:freak:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

VTA is a fun class thats where i started out and i ran a tekin with the 200 and noone bitched or complained, because it was the same speed. so what if the 203 is way to fast my advice would be buy a tekin; it wont go to waste and you wont be disapointed. JUST RACE.


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> VTA is a fun class thats where i started out and i ran a tekin with the 200 and noone bitched or complained, because it was the same speed. so what if the 203 is way to fast my advice would be buy a tekin; it wont go to waste and you wont be disapointed. you guys are acting like little bitchy teen girls PMSing. JUST RACE.


Hi Dan, your the best!!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

John, your having issues getting v203 to work on a novak motor? I know Ray had issues with a novak motor before hooked to a tekin. And actually, Mike S is having issues with a trinity motor now also. Why do you think this is? I am thinking about switching to all novak motors, and but now I have mostly tekin ESCs. Alot of people run trinity based motors and haven't had a problem, as far as I know, Mike S is the only one.


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> John, your having issues getting v203 to work on a novak motor? I know Ray had issues with a novak motor before hooked to a tekin. And actually, Mike S is having issues with a trinity motor now also. Why do you think this is? I am thinking about switching to all novak motors, and but now I have mostly tekin ESCs. Alot of people run trinity based motors and haven't had a problem, as far as I know, Mike S is the only one.


im running ballistic, and i think my dad has a tekin motor, i haven't had any problems


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> John, your having issues getting v203 to work on a novak motor? I know Ray had issues with a novak motor before hooked to a tekin. And actually, Mike S is having issues with a trinity motor now also. Why do you think this is? I am thinking about switching to all novak motors, and but now I have mostly tekin ESCs. Alot of people run trinity based motors and haven't had a problem, as far as I know, Mike S is the only one.


 
Adam,

Mike S had a loose wire on his motor. I fixed that for him and now he's all good.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> John, your having issues getting v203 to work on a novak motor? I know Ray had issues with a novak motor before hooked to a tekin. And actually, Mike S is having issues with a trinity motor now also. Why do you think this is? I am thinking about switching to all novak motors, and but now I have mostly tekin ESCs. Alot of people run trinity based motors and haven't had a problem, as far as I know, Mike S is the only one.


I had a 13.5 Ballistic Motor and it worked perfectly...
So far 3 17.5 (2 Ballistics and a Tekin) have buzzed from some sensor issue.
The Sensor Board is giving a weak reading and buzzes ..... works well with 200 software but changing the timing on the motor changes nothing . Bad Sensors.
I think Novak got hold of some bad transistors.


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> Adam,
> 
> Mike S had a loose wire on his motor. I fixed that for him and now he's all good.


Was this yesterday? I stopped by MSI and he was having some sort of issue.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Was this yesterday? I stopped by MSI and he was having some sort of issue.


My experience is that the motor will first seem to work correctly , then once you try to re-throttle it the motor will buzz, possibly run backwards for an inch or so .. pumping the throttle and buzzing a few times the car will eventually move forward again but not with the authority it should have with a good sensor.
Perhaps something to do with the thermal feedback with the novak but the tekin cogged on the old software so.... I'm batting 1000 with 17.5's right now.
Old motors seem to be fine (SS) just the new ones arent working.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> My experience is that the motor will first seem to work correctly , then once you try to re-throttle it the motor will buzz, possibly run backwards for an inch or so .. pumping the throttle and buzzing a few times the car will eventually move forward again but not with the authority it should have with a good sensor.


actually i think prof. cool man dan's novak 21.5 was doing this


----------



## ALeeBuck

Matt K said:


> actually i think prof. cool man dan's novak 21.5 was doing this


Does he have a SS, or Ballistic? I am worried now, I don't wanna buy a ballistic if it is gonna be a paper weight.


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> Does he have a SS, or Ballistic? I am worried now, I don't wanna buy a ballistic if it is gonna be a paper weight.


it's a ballistic , I think he just messed it up though, I am running a ballistic in my car and it is a mad man!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ALeeBuck said:


> Does he have a SS, or Ballistic? I am worried now, I don't wanna buy a ballistic if it is gonna be a paper weight.


yea just like john said the buzz. i mean i installed it and plugged in my batt. and BUZZ drive for 2sec. then buzz again like everything locked up on me.


----------



## ALeeBuck

A tekin team manager just posted this in the tekin thread.

"The novak ballistic has a GRIP of timing built into it. SO if you're experiencing issues with it try turning either the motor timing down, timing boost down OR best yet raise your START rpm's up to at least 3,000."

Also, for single cell racers, he did say that the novak booster does not work well with the new update. Marc can back that.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ALeeBuck said:


> A tekin team manager just posted this in the tekin thread.
> 
> "The novak ballistic has a GRIP of timing built into it. SO if you're experiencing issues with it try turning either the motor timing down, timing boost down OR best yet raise your START rpm's up to at least 3,000."
> 
> Also, for single cell racers, he did say that the novak booster does not work well with the new update. Marc can back that.


for the novak booster...... you turn your push control on to 10 to trick the tekin on your voltage.. talk to Mr. tim. my wgt car was cutting out and then tim hooked me up. and also andy said the same thing


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> for the novak booster...... you turn your drag brake on to 10 to trick the tekin on your voltage.. talk to Mr. tim. my wgt car was cutting out and then tim hooked me up. and also andy said the same thing


drag brake, or push control?


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> drag brake, or push control?


Push to 10


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> A tekin team manager just posted this in the tekin thread.
> 
> "The novak ballistic has a GRIP of timing built into it. SO if you're experiencing issues with it try turning either the motor timing down, timing boost down OR best yet raise your START rpm's up to at least 3,000."
> 
> Also, for single cell racers, he did say that the novak booster does not work well with the new update. Marc can back that.


My 13.5 Ballistic Motor ran perfectly with the timing at "N" or 30 deg and the boost at 50 with a start of 3030 rpm and a end at 16000. Ballistic indeed! 
Both my 17.5 Novak's didn't work at all... right out of the package.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

bang22nd said:


> Push to 10


lol thank you jeff push not drag


----------



## harmocy

MSI do you have any SMC receiver packs in stock??? I would like one for Friday if possible!!!


----------



## Rick L

does anyone know what kind of times people are getting in tc 17.5 on the new lay out.


----------



## andyv

The push seems to help with voltage spikes keeping the esc. powered and no hesitations.


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> The push seems to help with voltage spikes keeping the esc. powered and no hesitations.


Hi Andy, thanks again for the speedo setup for 13.5 you and Ray.


----------



## Matt K

Rick L said:


> does anyone know what kind of times people are getting in tc 17.5 on the new lay out.


low tens I believe


----------



## bang22nd

If anyone has a radar gun, even the hot wheels one could you bring it to the track. Would like to play. Thanks jeff


----------



## harmocy

bang22nd said:


> If anyone has a radar gun, even the hot wheels one could you bring it to the track. Would like to play. Thanks jeff


If you have the run-line put into the timing system you should be able to get a close MPH from using a transponder!!!


----------



## bang22nd

Yeah, I can get average, I want top and easiest way is the gun. Someone has to have one. If not I'll find another way. Thanks though.


----------



## C5Vette

bang22nd said:


> Yeah, I can get average, I want top and easiest way is the gun. Someone has to have one. If not I'll find another way. Thanks though.


 
Build a bridge over the straightaway about 3/4 of the way down with two hooks on it in the center about 5 inches apart and I'll bring one.....


----------



## Chris Furman

Matt K said:


> low tens I believe



Haha.. Not if you are Dave Johnson.. He was there last night and on a cold track was running consistent 9.8, 9.9 laps.


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> Haha.. Not if you are Dave Johnson.. He was there last night and on a cold track was running consistent 9.8, 9.9 laps.


yea i was there haha, but that is also dave johnson


----------



## f1freak

andyv said:


> The push seems to help with voltage spikes keeping the esc. powered and no hesitations.


Has anyone tried a larger capacity electrolytic ?


----------



## msircracing

*SMC Packs*

Yes we have SMC receiver packs in stock.


----------



## Matt K

bump bump


----------



## Barry Z

Chris Furman said:


> Haha.. Not if you are Dave Johnson.. He was there last night and on a cold track was running consistent 9.8, 9.9 laps.


Wow ! I thought that the times would be slower with a shorter straight. I guess that picture is deceiving ...


----------



## Matt K

Barry Z said:


> Wow ! I thought that the times would be slower with a shorter straight. I guess that picture is deceiving ...


he turned a 10.5 with my vta


----------



## msircracing

*???*

Hawkins you racin tonight?


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> Wow ! I thought that the times would be slower with a shorter straight. I guess that picture is deceiving ...



I'm almost tempted to put in a 21.5 to slow me down so I can hug the corners a little closer. Probably go faster too!


----------



## f1freak

If I can get my WGT car back together , what turn motor we using ?
I have nothing in it now but I'd like to know if its gonna be 10.5 or what .


----------



## msircracing

*world gt*

we are running 10.5....so you should put a 17.5 in so we have a chance......


----------



## JcHawkins

msircracing said:


> Hawkins you racin tonight?[/QUOTE
> 
> sorry no racing for me tonight or Sunday. I'm down in chilly florida. Good luck to all. Have fun. I should be there next wednesday depending on work.


----------



## Matt K

dead thread.....


----------



## msircracing

*shhhhhhhh.......*

sometimes quiet time is good time...........


----------



## bang22nd

awee you woke me up from my nap.


----------



## f1freak

Not dead , just resting...:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Had a blast racing last nite. Vta is a killer truely enjoyed myself.


----------



## f1freak

Li-Po Chassis...


----------



## msircracing

*Top*

are they still in business???? I have now placed 2 orders in a week and have no shipments......I will keep you updated.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> are they still in business???? I have now placed 2 orders in a week and have no shipments......I will keep you updated.


TY:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> TY:freak:


GET A ORANGE CAR...:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> GET A ORANGE CAR...:thumbsup:


F that!:freak:


----------



## Desrosiers

Had lots of fun racing last night! Lots of good racers there, gotta get some more wheel time, should be out next Wednesday, 12th & 17.5 TC:wave:


----------



## Tim Stamper

Glad to have you there. Would only have been better if the rest of Team Canada showed up. 

See ya back soon! 

Tim


----------



## bang22nd

I know its selfish but I only recorded my main, and I didn't edit the practice out of the begining but if anyone want's to watch it. Here it is.




enjoy.
And by the way Matt and I had a blast, thanks to all for playing with us.


----------



## bang22nd

I guess I'm a noob, I'm re uploading it now edited. give me a few.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry Z, where were you yesterday!?!?!?! It didn't seem right for you to not be there.


----------



## little will

That race was asome to watch again, matt did an amazing job coming from last on the grid to frist! Thanks jeff


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> That race was asome to watch again, matt did an amazing job coming from last on the grid to frist! Thanks jeff


Good job Matt, just keep beating the old guys. I see Jeff and Tim didn't do bad, Team Tim keep up the good work......


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Good job Matt, just keep beating the old guys. I see Jeff and Tim didn't do bad, Team Tim keep up the good work......


thanks man , haha that is my goal


----------



## ALeeBuck

Good luck to those of you heading to Cincy for the big race weekend.


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> Good luck to those of you heading to Cincy for the big race weekend.


especially willbur...


----------



## Mike_D

Just jumpin in to say WAD up racers. Should be back to racing soon can't wait to come back! Only been a week and I'm still feeling like I need RA classes ( racers anonymous)


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> Barry Z, where were you yesterday!?!?!?! It didn't seem right for you to not be there.



Needed a little break. Get burned out sometimes. See you Sunday, if all goes according to plan ....


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> Needed a little break. Get burned out sometimes. See you Sunday, if all goes according to plan ....


You Burn? Thought you were clean bro! guess you don't have to drop once you retire huh. LOL:freak:


----------



## Barry Z

Mike_D said:


> Just jumpin in to say WAD up racers. Should be back to racing soon can't wait to come back! Only been a week and I'm still feeling like I need RA classes ( racers anonymous)



LOL... Hi, my name is Barry Z and I'm an 'RC raceaholic'. It all started way back in ..... LOL
I know what your talkin' about.


----------



## mrbighead

Mike_D said:


> Just jumpin in to say WAD up racers. Should be back to racing soon can't wait to come back! Only been a week and I'm still feeling like I need RA classes ( racers anonymous)


Hey Mike, are going to run 13.5 rubber on Sundays? I will be out of town this weekend so next week we should have a class right Ray....


----------



## msircracing

*F1freak*

your 8 in 1 tool kit came in this afternoon


----------



## ALeeBuck

toyota body? i mean if you were slammed, i know you had more then enough time.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> your 8 in 1 tool kit came in this afternoon


YGBFKM! Thats how my luck goes eh ?! 
I'm gonna dump a heffer once my Li-Po Chassis gets here.

Hi Barry ... 
Hi Mike ... 
I have not gone 5 days with out racing. 
I'm a Raceaholic too. Can you help me ? :freak:
Welcome To RC Crack-Head Central! 
Please remember if you stop ... 
You could go blind. 
Never quit and dont quit not quitting.


......And no changing rule #2


----------



## Rick L

Hey Jeff racing Sunday?


----------



## f1freak

Marc has my tool....:freak:


----------



## MAV913

f1freak said:


> Marc has my tool....:freak:


Nothing about that comment sounds right.........


----------



## harmocy

MAV913 said:


> Nothing about that comment sounds right.........


Not much about John is right!!!
:wave:


----------



## Chris Furman

mrbighead - you got PM


----------



## f1freak

MAV913 said:


> Nothing about that comment sounds right.........


Its true tho..lol


----------



## ronbest123

*.....*

test........................


----------



## C5Vette

ronbest123 said:


> test........................


 
Check....check....Test complete!


----------



## ewippler

*WTB: Xray T3*

Anyone have an Xray T3 they may want to sell? I am prepping for an update for my TA05 (racing weekly for the TCS races) by early March. PM or email ([email protected]) with details. 

Erik


----------



## C5R-Racing

ewippler said:


> Anyone have an Xray T3 they may want to sell? I am prepping for an update for my TA05 (racing weekly for the TCS races) by early March. PM or email ([email protected]) with details.
> 
> Erik


Getting ready huh? You going to Trackside race, its been moved to April.

M05 is done with all the new M05 ball diff and alum. steering installed ( removed alot of slop)


----------



## ewippler

Hi Chris,

Yaah, wife allowed me to go to the race at Trackside in April as well as the one in Omaha - my brother live there so I am flying out to spend some time visiting and laying some smack down (wishful thinking). 

I still don't have my M05 together, spending to much time with the TA05 as well as running VTA with a custom TC3.

Erik


----------



## ronbest123

hi all//////:wave:


----------



## ALeeBuck

ewippler said:


> Anyone have an Xray T3 they may want to sell? I am prepping for an update for my TA05 (racing weekly for the TCS races) by early March. PM or email ([email protected]) with details.
> 
> Erik


i think Marc has one in the showcase.


----------



## msircracing

*Correct*

Adam is correct there is one sitting there for sale.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Adam is correct there is one sitting there for sale.......:thumbsup:



What Tamiya bodies do you have in stock?

Also.. What lipos do you have that are near 5000 capacity and have a rounded bottom with battery notches?


----------



## OvalAlston

Made it to Msi way to early this morning for some thirty weight oil.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> Made it to Msi way to early this morning for some thirty weight oil.


just tap the glass with your keys, he loves that.


----------



## OvalAlston

Lol I just figured I will go back. Later


----------



## msircracing

*I'm open now*

Alston, I'm open!!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

I will be back up either today or tomorrow.lol


----------



## Desrosiers

Bring the MSI thread back to the top!! Anyway, I'll be there with 12th 13.5 & TC 17.5 on Wednesday. I may be the only Canadian there..we will see..but I plan on taping each main (some help need from the mezzanine crew) and posting them on You tube. Love to see how I do out there and everyone else. (Those ovals are so fast...this hits they take make you cringe...awsome!). See you in a few days:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Z

Thought I twisted my ankle yesterday but actually broke a bone in my foot (marshalling can be dangerous !). Be back as soon as I can.


----------



## OvalAlston

Sorry to hear that Barry get better soon.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry Z said:


> Thought I twisted my ankle yesterday but actually broke a bone in my foot (marshalling can be dangerous !). Be back as soon as I can.


sorry to hear that Barry, feel better soon.


----------



## msircracing

Sorry to hear about your foot Barry!! You have horrible "marshalling luck", first your car gets stepped on and now this!!! Well, get better soon!

Marc


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> Thought I twisted my ankle yesterday but actually broke a bone in my foot (marshalling can be dangerous !). Be back as soon as I can.


 
Barry,

Sorry to hear it was a break! Wow, I would have never thought! Are you going to cast it up and come back or wait for it to heal a bit first?


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> Barry,
> 
> Sorry to hear it was a break! Wow, I would have never thought! Are you going to cast it up and come back or wait for it to heal a bit first?


I did hear a snap but was hoping that it was just a bad sprain or something. No cast but I have to wear a big ugly boot to keep it stabilized for about a week then a small special shoe for week after that. I also have to put ice on it when I can. He said six to eight weeks for a total healing. I'm figuring two weeks and I should be back in my regular shoe. 
I'm figuring three weeks before I can race (sorry Marc, I won't be marshalling for awhile). 
Biggest problem is getting down the basement steps to work on my car ....


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> I did hear a snap but was hoping that it was just a bad sprain or something. No cast but I have to wear a big ugly boot to keep it stabilized for about a week then a small special shoe for week after that. I also have to put ice on it when I can. He said six to eight weeks for a total healing. I'm figuring two weeks and I should be back in my regular shoe.
> I'm figuring three weeks before I can race (sorry Marc, I won't be marshalling for awhile).
> Biggest problem is getting down the basement steps to work on my car ....


Barry, get better real soon we love you man..


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> Barry, get better real soon we love you man..


I second or third that, let us know if you need anything, we will try to get the mains posted fir you to watch, between me n deroises


----------



## mrbighead

bang22nd said:


> I second or third that, let us know if you need anything, we will try to get the mains posted fir you to watch, between me n deroises


Barry, I will use your table it might bring me some good lucky..HAha


----------



## MAV913

Hope it heals quick for ya Barry.....


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> Thought I twisted my ankle yesterday but actually broke a bone in my foot (marshalling can be dangerous !). Be back as soon as I can.


Sorry to hear that Barry! Hope you have a quick recovery!

On a positive note maybe the speedo wars will be over by the time you get back!


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> On a positive note maybe the speedo wars will be over by the time you get back!


NOT!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Will mentioned something about 17.5 foam starting now. Who is in on doing this?


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> Will mentioned something about 17.5 foam starting now. Who is in on doing this?


lmao will put his foam car together to run for a big race or something like that but I guess he noticed the huge foam crowd at msi aswell


----------



## ALeeBuck

so he is talking out his a$$? thought he mentioned some people were in on it.


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> so he is talking out his a$$? thought he mentioned some people were in on it.


I think he said Ray and trandell were gonna run


----------



## ALeeBuck

Does Sorex make foam tires? If not, count Ray out. HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## msircracing

Need a big spoon to stir that pot again!!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Need a big spoon to stir that pot again!!!!


Ha ha!


----------



## Barry Z

Thanks guys ....


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry, want me to stop by and bring your stuff out of the basement? We can set your pit spot up in the freezer to keep your foot cold. YOU CAN'T MISS RACE DAYS! WE NEED YOU THERE!


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Need a big spoon to stir that pot again!!!!


+1 ++


----------



## ALeeBuck

calm down kids, it's a little poke at my 1/4 friend. He will get it.


----------



## OvalAlston

I'm glad to see there is more talk on this thread I thought I was going to have to bring up another new class........................................drifting.lol


----------



## C5Vette

Yes my quarter friend......I got it!


----------



## msircracing

*Don't Worry Barry*

You don't need to marshal until you are healed.....maybe Will can actually marshal while you are injured!!! I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> Barry, want me to stop by and bring your stuff out of the basement? We can set your pit spot up in the freezer to keep your foot cold. YOU CAN'T MISS RACE DAYS! WE NEED YOU THERE!


Thanks Adam but I haven't got it DOWN stairs yet , lol !
I like that freezer idea !


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> You don't need to marshal until you are healed.....maybe Will can actually marshal while you are injured!!! I won't hold my breath though.


Now that's funny!

Barry, your just gonna be put on the injured reserve list with Larry.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry Z said:


> Thanks Adam but I haven't got it DOWN stairs yet , lol !
> I like that freezer idea !


Honestly though, and I am sure I can speak for everybody, if there is anything that can be done to get you racing sooner, we will do it. I have bar stools at home that we could put on the stand if your able to sit and drive if you want to try and Marc don't mind. Whatever it takes Barry, just don't miss too many days. The way its going, by the time you come back people will be running Tekin version 407, LOL.


----------



## C5Vette

Barry,

Anything we can do to bring you back sooner is a done deal.....just ask!


----------



## Barry Z

Thanks again guys .....


----------



## ALeeBuck

Ever have a night that woulda been better spent bouncing your car off a wall? 


Yeah...me too.


----------



## little will

If there is anyone that wants to run some good old foam, I will have my car with me tomarrow and will me more than happy to race it!!


----------



## TimXLB

Hey Will:


Too little Too late the M3 is sold.
I"m Starting to clean out my spare garage and I pick it up on Friday.


----------



## Matt K

u can still getthe matchbox version though will


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> u can still getthe matchbox version though will


better yet HPI makes a body we can make it to scale. with you tekin it has boost.


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> better yet HPI makes a body we can make it to scale. with you tekin it has boost.


oh yea! dude I saw a light kit for it too!!


----------



## msircracing

Ray,

I think Cole has one of my transponders in his car still......can you please bring it tonight.

Thanks


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> Ray,
> 
> I think Cole has one of my transponders in his car still......can you please bring it tonight.
> 
> Thanks


Yep! You're right. I'll bring it..... Did you every get those other ones up to snuff? See you tonight!


----------



## bang22nd

For those of you who just can't get enough!!!!!!!




Vta amain




vta bmain




17.5 amain
and I think derosies has a second angle coming up. Enjoy


----------



## Desrosiers

bang22nd said:


> and I think derosies has a second angle coming up. Enjoy


Had an super fun time racing my cars (and me) are getting a bit better...and yes I do have the other angle (you can see my tripod in the left corner). I'll post vid's tomorrow. Only had enough memory for VTA-A, 12th-A , 17.5-B, 17.5-A. Hope to see you all next Wednesday:thumbsup:


----------



## Thirtybird

Had some good races last night in VTA, but Ron, if you're on here, I gotta ask - at the End of the VTA A-Main, why did you take Matt K's car and skip it past four turns when you marshaled it? I understand the concept of a "good guy marshal", but isn't that a bit excessive? I only really noticed it because when you were running across the track with his car, you stepped right in front of my car and stopped it while I was in a battle for position. 

Thanks for taking the time to upload the vids again Jeff, and good run last night! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt K

Thirtybird said:


> Had some good races last night in VTA, but Ron, if you're on here, I gotta ask - at the End of the VTA A-Main, why did you take Matt K's car and skip it past four turns when you marshaled it? I understand the concept of a "good guy marshal", but isn't that a bit excessive? I only really noticed it because when you were running across the track with his car, you stepped right in front of my car and stopped it while I was in a battle for position.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to upload the vids again Jeff, and good run last night! :thumbsup:


I would have been in the same spot if he didn't move me , u were being passed also , quit complaining about everything


----------



## bang22nd

Matt K said:


> maybe because I flipped over the boards and he was putting me back to where I was, quit complaining about everything


Ya know matt didn't complain on hobbytalk the last three races when he got bad guy marshalled and you got good guy marshalled, being docked at least 2 laps by being put on the wrong side of boards on purpose. How bout we just take it like men and enjoy the time on the track.


----------



## C5Vette

Sheeesh.....VTA's supposed to be a fun class....remember? That mentality belongs in the more all out classes!! Just my 2 cents...... Not that anyone likes to be treated "unfairly" but you gotta admit....those cars flip all over on all sides of the boards which usually means at some point or another you're going to have bad placement and at some point you're going to have good placement. I never like to see a marshall step on or hinder a car....but other than that......it's all about fun!!


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> Sheeesh.....VTA's supposed to be a fun class....remember? That mentality belongs in the more all out classes!! Just my 2 cents......


i agree but i can ony take so much complaining directed towards me


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> i agree but i can ony take so much complaining directed towards me


Hi Matt, how is everything going are you guys racing Sunday? Jeff your the best HAha go Team Tim...


----------



## Thirtybird

I've got no problems with you Matt, none at all - I guess my frustration with what is perceived to be a speed-controller-of-the-week is getting the better of me. I'm had a hard enough time holding off all the Tekin-driving folk last night that when a marshal does something like that and it affects the outcome, it just makes it even more frustrating. I can't justify spending $200 right now for a "fun" class.

VTA is officially the no-fun class apparently - it's all my fault - flame on


----------



## Tim Stamper

I also saw the marshalling and the hit that stopped the 2 cars for less than a second. Not the drivers fault and "good guy marshals" go on all of the time. 

He was put back where he would have been if the board was placed where it should have been. I also saw a much faster yellow car stopping and waiting for a dark car early on. Then a dark car driving other cars later in the race. It's racing boys and if other drivers complain about someone beating them due to something out of the control of the racer, they need to take a break. That's not what this is about. I had the worst possible luck for both qualifiers and was in the B. I didn't whine but it would have been easier if someone in my main would have politely given me some room the 3rd time I was passing. 

Some folks just hate being beat. And especially by a kid. Congrats Matt and keep showing those old birds how to wheel. 

Tim


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Hi Matt, how is everything going are you guys racing Sunday? Jeff your the best HAha go Team Tim...


my dad has to work but ill try and make it


----------



## Thirtybird

bang22nd said:


> Ya know matt didn't complain on hobbytalk the last three races when he got bad guy marshalled and you got good guy marshalled, being docked at least 2 laps by being put on the wrong side of boards on purpose. How bout we just take it like men and enjoy the time on the track.


I hope you took it up with the marshal then, and I do hope it wasn't on purpose, because that's not cool if it is, regardless of who it happens to.


----------



## bang22nd

Thirtybird said:


> I hope you took it up with the marshal then, and I do hope it wasn't on purpose, because that's not cool if it is, regardless of who it happens to.


No nothing said because this is racing and you take what you are dealt and deal with it, they know who they are and can think twice about it next time, I try to be as fair as I can when I marshall no matter who it is. It all comes down to, I am there to have fun and the more that I complain the less fun I have so I try not to complain.


----------



## mrbighead

Thirtybird said:


> I hope you took it up with the marshal then, and I do hope it wasn't on purpose, because that's not cool if it is, regardless of who it happens to.


Stop crying about getting beat I will let you use one of my Tekins if you want to. You will still get beat you need more track time just one day is not going to cut it. That speedo stuff is old news a car with a good setup will win always or least come close.


----------



## Thirtybird

Tim Stamper said:


> I also saw the marshalling and the hit that stopped the 2 cars for less than a second. Not the drivers fault and "good guy marshals" go on all of the time.
> 
> He was put back where he would have been if the board was placed where it should have been. I also saw a much faster yellow car stopping and waiting for a dark car early on. Then a dark car driving other cars later in the race. It's racing boys and if other drivers complain about someone beating them due to something out of the control of the racer, they need to take a break. That's not what this is about. I had the worst possible luck for both qualifiers and was in the B. I didn't whine but it would have been easier if someone in my main would have politely given me some room the 3rd time I was passing.
> 
> Some folks just hate being beat. And especially by a kid. Congrats Matt and keep showing those old birds how to wheel.
> 
> Tim


Tim, if noone points out to me I've made a mistake, how am I to get it right the next time? When I've known I've made mistakes marshaling, I've apologized to the person afterward - I actually do care what the racer might feel. It was a question aimed at Ron, and the only reason for the above X number of posts is because someone else thought it was about him.


----------



## Tim Stamper

We hope the speed control wars are over. I watched a tc3 with a gtb walk over the competition on Sunday. 

Tim


----------



## Matt K

Thirtybird said:


> Tim, if noone points out to me I've made a mistake, how am I to get it right the next time? When I've known I've made mistakes marshaling, I've apologized to the person afterward - I actually do care what the racer might feel. It was a question aimed at Ron, and the only reason for the above X number of posts is because someone else thought it was about him.


well my name is always mentioned... and if it was you getting the "goodguy marshall" you would have had no problem with it and just kept on driving like anyone else would
just deal the cards that are dealt


----------



## Tim Stamper

It's alwys about Matt though. He's treated like crap on the track and keeps his mouth shut. I hear from others what is said about the "fast guys" upstairs. We pay to race just like everyone else. We also supply everything up there to be guaranteed a pit spot that is also warmer. 

Need to stop the separation of attitudes based on where we pit. That goes for a few people there. 

Tim


----------



## Thirtybird

Matt K said:


> well my name is always mentioned... and if it was you getting the "goodguy marshall" you would have had no problem with it and just kept on driving


There'd have been naught said had Ron been a foot to the left as the racing came through - where you got put back on track had no bearing on the results whatsoever.


----------



## bang22nd

Thirtybird said:


> There'd have been naught said had Ron been a foot to the left as the racing came through - where you got put back on track had no bearing on the results whatsoever.


Once again all about you, no one else complains when they get jacked, at least on hobby talk, I don't ever hear guy like Barry or Marc Rodney, or even Dave Johnson complain when they get jacked, come on Barry had his car stepped on and there wasn't even a word out of him. Just deal with it, we all agree you go screwed at that corner but I was going to pass you anyway just watch the video. 
It stops here. We all put the cars on the same track and deal with the same odds, we all deal with the same Marshall's and there are no favorites. This is what racing is all about and it would get boring without all the hoopla.


----------



## msircracing

Barry must be at home reading this just laughing til his foot hurts.......I don't think I could survive without reading my Thursday morning race drama!! I think most of us have had good guy and bad guy marshalling jobs and most of us have given them too (me included). Some people have even had there cars kicked........On that note I think it was more of the stated marshal not paying attention to the race, again which we have all done. I wasn't even marshalling the race and marshalled several times right in that corner where Ron was standing. I really don't think anything was done intentionally, if anything Jeff got the bad end of the marshalling...as it was put earlier let's just have fun when we race (I know, yeah right)......On a side note please ensure you are all running the correct motor in your cars in all classes. I heard about another illegal motor last night, I will be checking randomly for this from now on. Also for a store note, unfortunately we are going to have to start enforcing our return policy to the letter. We had something very "shady" take place yesterday and as we all know it only takes one to ruin it for everybody. After saying all that, have fun racing Sunday, I am taking a few days off, see ya next week...(possibly the longest post ever)!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Who stole my spoon? Who ever it was can keep it!


----------



## ALeeBuck

I think Matt has been hanging at MSI as long as I have, maybe even longer. I never heard a bad peep about that fellow until a week ago. But if anybody thinks it is right to address a marshal issue, race issue, or anything for that matter, why not confront the situation right there and then. Why bring it up on here, and hide behind a keyboard. I mean, there has been some silly bickering on here, and most people know its in good fun, but it I don't think it has ever gotten personal. As far as pitting upstairs, I think it is a cool idea cause you can watch everything and work on your stuff. I am just a fat lazy trucker that don't wanna drag my crap up and down stairs. Tim, if anybody think's your antisocial for doing it, it is most likely people you weren't social with anyhow. I see everybody that pits upstairs wandering around talking to people. But more important, who calls you clowns "the fast guys"? LOL


----------



## ronbest123

ha//// what did i do??????


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> But more important, who calls you clowns "the fast guys"? LOL


I believe little Will started this when asking questions about the tire drama, goofy kid:wave:


----------



## msircracing

I wish I was a "fast guy"


----------



## little will

Hey joe, why didn't you just spend the extra $10 when u bought your spx and instead have bought the tekin, then u would have nothing to cry about, and act like a 5 year old thats not getting her way


----------



## Thirtybird

msircracing said:


> On a side note please ensure you are all running the correct motor in your cars in all classes. I heard about another illegal motor last night, I will be checking randomly for this from now on.


Plan foiled before it could be executed - what are you a mind reader? :hat:


----------



## Thirtybird

little will said:


> Hey joe, why didn't you just spend the extra $10 when u bought your spx and instead have bought the tekin, then u would have nothing to cry about, and act like a 5 year old thats not getting her way


I was actually thinking last night you might not be so bad. I thought maybe you were growing up and could leave personal insults out of comments. I guess I was wrong yet again about you.

P.S. - I'll sign up for 1/12 next week just for you


----------



## little will

Week one Joe crys about my car being pink. Week two Joe crys about old new tekin software. Week 3 Joe crys about new new tekin software. Week 4 Joe crys about getting almost beat by new tekin software and a 16 year old.


----------



## Thirtybird

little will said:


> Week one Joe crys about my car being pink. Week two Joe crys about old new tekin software. Week 3 Joe crys about new new tekin software. Week 4 Joe crys about getting almost beat by new tekin software and a 16 year old.


You've got so much class


----------



## Mike_D

Joe who?


----------



## little will

Thirtybird said:


> You've got so much class


I know u bring out the best in me.


----------



## Thirtybird

Me - the guy you were chatting about your new PC with last night


----------



## msircracing

Is anyone else just sitting there hitting the refresh button instead of watching daytime talk shows??


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> Is anyone else just sitting there hitting the refresh button instead of watching daytime talk shows??


This is way better than Jerry springer.


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> Is anyone else just sitting there hitting the refresh button instead of watching daytime talk shows??


im glad it is entertaining you too


----------



## little will

No I didn't say anything about u last night, this after I found out what your saying about matt, u need to grow a pair and say it to his face if u have a problem with him. Not
hide behind your computer


----------



## msircracing

I hate to say it but isn't the the pot calling the kettle black???:tongue::tongue:


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> I hate to say it but isn't the the pot calling the kettle black???:tongue::tongue:


And the hits just keep coming.


----------



## Thirtybird

Will, please enlighten me with what I said about Matt - I'd like in on the entertainment too...


----------



## Mike_D

How about all the racer work on common curtesy and turn the track into and fun Place to be instead of a boxing ring or there may not be a track to race at I've alreay heard of people saying they are going to switch the track they race at because of all the garbage. Just my opinion. I love racing at Msi and never want to quit racing so let's just put our egos on that back burner and do some real racing


----------



## msircracing

Unfortunately there is "garbage" at every track, I have raced all over the country and it is the same everywhere. So those that are leaving to race elsewhere are in for a surprise. Unfortunately our track might have a few "over-complainers", that voice there opinion, and a lot of followers that get fired up when others get upset. I do agree though, when we first opened, our track kinda sucked but everyone had fun, now it seems like 75% of people have fun and 25% are attempting to ruin it for everyone. I wish everyone would just come and have a good time. PLEASE????? I will try whatever I can to make it more fun for everyone but remember I can't marshal every corner every race and I can't yell at every racer someone disagrees with. We have had over 150 different people race here, none of which have identical personalities. I am trying to keep all of them happy. If someone is in your way on the track and you are faster in a qualifier, you could say "hey Marc can you let me go I'm faster", if I choose to still hold you up, I expect my car to go for a sweet tumble. Blake is new to announcing and has come a long way from where he started. I know people have complained about him too. He is also trying to do his best just like you when you are racing. If you think he could improve on something maybe you should nicely talk to him instead of some people that yell at him. PHEW.....hopefully we can all get back to racing and having fun. That was the whole reason for opening a track was so all of you could come here and have fun and leave the drama and stress of everyday life behind.


----------



## msircracing

*Hurry back Barry*

See Barry we need you guidance!!!


----------



## TimXLB

Damn...........I gotta move closer. 6+ hr drive every week for would kill me
but then again I could pick on will!!!!!!!!

soon to return!!!!!!!


----------



## msircracing

*VTA Weight*

VTA crowd please make sure your cars are legal weight, they will be checked again starting Sunday and going forward, thanks. I won't be here so hopefully someone can step up and be the enforcer.


----------



## ronbest123

:wave:msi talk show. cool/////


----------



## msircracing

Pretty soon we will have more viewers than Oprah and more drama than the springer show!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

*Damn!!!!!*

Wow I missed so much.........
All I want to say is what happened to flipping cars back over in the spot in which they landed who cares where they would have been. When I first got to Msi we flipped the car right back over and they took off. Jeff I love you buddy and had no problem what so ever because I didn't want to pass ron and he was flipped over but he crashed I want to say twice by the transponders and and was put on the straight easily putting him pass two turns. I am in no way complaining about it because I had a more than comfortable lead lol. But in the A mains the guys that are doing that that makes for a huge difference. I just say flip the car over where ever it slides, flips, rolls, and land. And let the driver make up for his own mistake its not for a marshall to run across the track interupting the race to place a car. Jeff I used u as an example cause I love u buddy and Matt ur a great driver keep doin what u doin. 

And on a side note the software and speedo to me does have a lot to do with it. Of course the fast guys are always fast but the new software takes having to learn how to drive out racing. You have so much horsepower to make up for what you lack in driving. I watch in oval I actually had to drive a perfect line to pull a 4.9 now these cars are achieving that without even trying. Also the same thing with road course alot of these guys couldn't compete with some of these other guys with out the software. Also Jeff and Matt put in a lot of wheel time and tech time. I dont understand why there being hassled or even talked about. Jeff has said plenty of times that he would help and he has no secrets . 

And to the guys that just say shut up and buy tekin give me the money.lol I am a 21 year old college student no way can I drop 170 on a tekin after just buying a spx and then everything changes and the tekin and spx are no longer comparable. Its truely a recession maybe not to most of the guys that do this but it is. And I know some will say stop racing but why should I give up something I love because I can no longer be competitive. I think that vta is a class that you go into with cheap stuff and have a great time I think that it should be slower I like the way they handled it for the last couple larger races tekin back on 200 software and spx ran at 4. I think it should be like this at MSI that way no one has to go buy a new speedo and its back to a fun class with no whining (bitching) whew!( I know what you mean Marc). Just my 2 cents


----------



## OvalAlston

msircracing said:


> VTA crowd please make sure your cars are legal weight, they will be checked again starting Sunday and going forward, thanks. I won't be here so hopefully someone can step up and be the enforcer.


I have no problem with that job I'm a pretty mutual person if no one disagrees.


----------



## msircracing

I would rather it was a non VTA person, I will probably assign it to Jason Miller. By the way, thanks for posting a longer post than my earlier one.


----------



## OvalAlston

msircracing said:


> I would rather it was a non VTA person, I will probably assign it to Jason Miller. By the way, thanks for posting a longer post than my earlier one.


Oh ok no problem and i was a little winded after that post just had alot on the brain. Lol


----------



## msircracing

Bigz84 you have PM


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Jeff I used u as an example cause I love u buddy and Matt ur a great driver keep doin what u doin.


No problem Alston, just trying to keep the fun going.:thumbsup: I did the same for anyone who whipped out in that corner, but I can do the standard marshaling if it keeps everyone happier.:wave:


----------



## Bigz84

Tim Stamper said:


> It's alwys about Matt though. He's treated like crap on the track and keeps his mouth shut. I hear from others what is said about the "fast guys" upstairs. We pay to race just like everyone else. We also supply everything up there to be guaranteed a pit spot that is also warmer.
> 
> Need to stop the separation of attitudes based on where we pit. That goes for a few people there.
> 
> Tim


??????????


----------



## Bigz84

little will said:


> If there is anyone that wants to run some good old foam, I will have my car with me tomarrow and will me more than happy to race it!!


Will,
As we discussed, I will do it. Ray, do you still have your foam car? Do you want to run with us in a couple weeks? Joe said he would in a couple weeks? Maybe we can recruit a couple more by then....


----------



## OvalAlston

bang22nd said:


> No problem Alston, just trying to keep the fun going.:thumbsup: I did the same for anyone who whipped out in that corner, but I can do the standard marshaling if it keeps everyone happier.:wave:


Jeff its definetly not going to alter my mood what so ever. I had a great time and at one point I thanked you while on the driver stand because it was making my race that much more fun because I like catching ron. I only used you as an example because you have a good attitude and wouldn't take it as a personal attack. I could have used a million guys that do it. And i don't want any animosity with anyone lol I usually get along with everyone.


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> See Barry we need you guidance!!!




shoot, I'm just sitting here with my foot propped up trying to figure out what's going on.....!
The way I see it is that sometimes your the hammer and sometimes your the nail and if you stick with it long enough then it usually works out to be a 50/50 deal which I believe is all you can ask for.
I now return you to your regularly scheduled program ......


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry Z said:


> shoot, I'm just sitting here with my foot propped up trying to figure out what's going on.....!
> The way I see it is that sometimes your the hammer and sometimes your the nail and if you stick with it long enough then it usually works out to be a 50/50 deal which I believe is all you can ask for.
> I now return you to your regularly scheduled program ......


The wise one has spoken!!!!!! Let there be peace


----------



## bang22nd

Barry Z said:


> shoot, I'm just sitting here with my foot propped up trying to figure out what's going on.....!
> The way I see it is that sometimes your the hammer and sometimes your the nail and if you stick with it long enough then it usually works out to be a 50/50 deal which I believe is all you can ask for.
> I now return you to your regularly scheduled program ......


Barry the great Zen master, brings peace to the land of the lost and decrepit. May they all find there way. LOL it's all fun to me.:wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

If you look really hard you can find alot of humor in this. Grown men and their toys but like they boys will be boys. If look even harder you can see that everybody at MSI loves everybody. Look really hard though you may need superman xray vision for some. lol


----------



## Gt35rgsx

WOW!!!! thats all i have to say. lol man Alston did you write you collage essay earlier or what.


----------



## C5Vette

I agree with Barry....I said it earlier....but I must not have the Zen qualities....Sometimes you get the spot and sometimes you don't..... 

It all works out in the end.....


----------



## Desrosiers

Well...to change topic...it took 4 1/2 hours to up load..but the 12th A-main is up. TC A-main, VTA A-main will follow in the morning.


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> I agree with Barry....I said it earlier....but I must not have the Zen qualities....Sometimes you get the spot and sometimes you don't.....
> 
> It all works out in the end.....


No, you don't! HA


----------



## ALeeBuck

You know, maybe this is the problem with points series? I would love a trophy for all the effort I have put in. But my life don't revolve around it (regardless of what my wife thinks). As stated before, this should be a release from everyday crap. I have raced at other places also and MSI has far less behind the scenes tension as other places I have been. I think I stay pretty neutral, as do so many others. There is not one person at MSI that I wouldn't talk to. If there are any "groups" it is the oval and road course people. I have been lucky enough to get along with the entire oval crowd, and pretty good pals with a bunch of the road course guys as well, even the "antisocial" ones. But maybe another problem is that MSI has sooo many good drivers, and competitive ones. But it makes for great racing! Not everybody can afford a new Tekin, MMP, Black Diamond, T3, or a HyperDrive car. But even if you could afford the "best" you still have to drive it. Alston, oval is kinda not fun so much no more cause it is so fast now. It's to the point where now the car, which was desinged for 2 cell racing, can't handle the speed. As far as marshaling issues, everybody is guilty of messing that up, if you ask the person being marshaled. How many people focus on close Barry and Mark races? Ray ran my WGT car in the second qualifier yesterday, and I even said to Marc thank god nothing happened infront of me while I marshaled for Ray cause i was watching my car so close. I think everybody has the same three requests I do as far as being marshalled. 1) place my car the right way 2) don't plop it down infront of on coming traffic 3) please keep the bottom of your shoe off the top of it.


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> I think everybody has the same three requests I do as far as being marshalled. 1) place my car the right way 2) don't plop it down infront of on coming traffic 3) please keep the bottom of your shoe off the top of it.


Amen to that brother.:thumbsup:


----------



## bang22nd

Desrosiers said:


> Well...to change topic...it took 4 1/2 hours to up load..but the 12th A-main is up. TC A-main, VTA A-main will follow in the morning.
> 
> MSI 01/20/2010, 1/12th A-main


Looks good, kinda neat to see the second angle. I hope everyone had fun despite all the bickering.


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> Looks good, kinda neat to see the second angle. I hope everyone had fun despite all the bickering.


I think most everybody has fun! Even on my bad nights, which is happening alot lately, I still have fun. It is almost an enjoyable frustration when things don't go right. makes you think, and it hurts!


----------



## ALeeBuck

OK, i have a silly idea. There is a novice oval class on sunday right? How about a novice rubber class? With maybe a 21.5 motor? This will allow people to adjust, and maybe bring more oval people into the road course racing. Then as they get the feel of things, they can grow up to 17.5, VTA, and so forth. This might also bring in more parents with kids interested in the hobby. 

***dear lord, please let this just be an idea and not some pot stirring subject, amen***


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam that's actually a great idea that's what I was going to do this sunday. Gabe told me to learn that way use a 21.5 and have it set-up like a 17.5 rubber and just be put in the b main and focus on driving the
car not trying to go fast. I was going to do it if it was a class or not bit if u start the class u def have one participant.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> Adam that's actually a great idea that's what I was going to do this sunday. Gabe told me to learn that way use a 21.5 and have it set-up like a 17.5 rubber and just be put in the b main and focus on driving the
> car not trying to go fast. I was going to do it if it was a class or not bit if u start the class u def have one participant.


Thanks Alston! Then also, maybe Ray's kids can race more often, and Larry has that car of his. I wanna run a road course sundays, but if WGT has to race 12th scale, i get pretty bored during an 8 minute race, lol.


----------



## reilly

The Anti-Christ of RC = RC Forums 

 :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## OvalAlston

Hell yea 8 min is way to long I hate that in vta


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> Hell yea 8 min is way to long I hate that in vta


 
It's cool if you get whacked and have to make up time....You can get your position back.....that's nice!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston, the secret is to not be good at it, like me! then you don't have to worry about an 8 minute race, LOL


----------



## OvalAlston

Yea Ray u got a point.......... And Adam I didn't think I was good enough to make it in the A. Next time I will crash more than usual.

Reilly it's not that bad. It's all in fun in some way or another.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Bigz84 said:


> Tim, who are you calling out?


No one. Feel guilty? It's random crap like that which makes me chuckle. 

There's a few guys that the post was about and they know who they are. Comments about who pits where and for what reason end up turning bad. New drivers to the track don't need to hear that the anti social people pit upstairs. Don't know who said it, but it was said. My antisocial butt was actually sitting someones pit chatting with him and offering speed control advice when I heard it. 

Oh well, just need to ignore some folks and just drive. It's not going to be productive anyways and for the most part I will let my car do the talking. 

Tim


----------



## reilly

It is Alston, it's sad. 

And for the record I have a pit space upstairs so that way when I leave work at 5:30 and get to the track at 6:15 or closer to 6:30 I have a pit space when 60 - 80 entries it was getting hard to find a spot on short notice. Also with Heather now on a better time schedule she can race on wednesdays as well and it makes it much easier to have a predetermined spot for us to pit together. It's one less thing I have to worry about. In the summer it will be far to hot upstairs to pit there and the crowds will be slightly lighter so it shouldn't be as much of an issue to find a spot downstairs. 

Final thoughts: IF you don't have anything nice to say, then DON'T SAY IT!


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> It is Alston, it's sad.
> 
> And for the record I have a pit space upstairs so that way when I leave work at 5:30 and get to the track at 6:15 or closer to 6:30 I have a pit space when 60 - 80 entries it was getting hard to find a spot on short notice. Also with Heather now on a better time schedule she can race on wednesdays as well and it makes it much easier to have a predetermined spot for us to pit together. It's one less thing I have to worry about. In the summer it will be far to hot upstairs to pit there and the crowds will be slightly lighter so it shouldn't be as much of an issue to find a spot downstairs.
> 
> Final thoughts: IF you don't have anything nice to say, then DON'T SAY IT!


I love you guys......


----------



## mrbighead

Little Will, fastcats is having a race Southwestern Ontario Shootout Sunday January 31, 2010.


----------



## Desrosiers

:wave:


----------



## msircracing

It looks like cooler heads will always prevail. Don't know what we would do without Barry! And I think Reilly said it best, if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all! And I agree with Willie, I love you guys, even little Will. Plus with little Will around I get 2 Christmas's this year, september 27th and December 25th. See you guys Weds.!!!

Marc


----------



## Barry Z

Great videos !!!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry Z said:


> Great videos !!!!!


Looks better in person Barry! See what happens when your not there (the last 6 pages)? Limp yourself up to the track, the chemistry is off without you.


----------



## Bigz84

???????????


----------



## OvalAlston

Hey Jeff when is the next time u and Matt are going to practice


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Hey Jeff when is the next time u and Matt are going to practice


Matt's there now, I'll be there around 6-6:30. come on up and see me.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Hey Jeff when is the next time u and Matt are going to practice


I am up here right now


----------



## bang22nd

Bigz84 said:


> Please, if someone has a problem with me, address me, to my face (in person), not on here, and we can discuss it. I'm well out of the points series, and will be more then happy to be not counted as we run. I'm there to drive my car, *not* to win a point series. FUN is the reason I drive my car, I'm not trying to gain that SPONSORSHIP.
> 
> I'M done, see you at the track. talk to you then


My feelings exactly, now lets have some fun.:wave:


----------



## Tim Stamper

Bigz84 said:


> I just wanted to make sure you weren't talking about me. I thought we were good. I thought you knew where I stood, about the idea of upstairs, motors ,etc, and all the other drama..... I think you know, just ask James, I'm not afraid to voice my opinion to you in person, not in front of a computer.
> 
> In case anyone cares, i did run a 13.5 this past Wednesday. I had my reasons, and I still finished 3rd from last.
> 
> Please, if someone has a problem with me, address me, to my face (in person), not on here, and we can discuss it. I'm well out of the points series, and will be more then happy to be not counted as we run. I'm there to drive my car, *not* to win a point series. FUN is the reason I drive my car, I'm not trying to gain that SPONSORSHIP.
> 
> I'M done, see you at the track. talk to you then


get a grip. Never mentioned you. Glad you seem to want to take the spotlight from Joe and Matt and Jeff. They probably appreciate it. If I actually have a problem I will address you in public at the track. Internet bashing is stupid an pointless. Re read my paragraphs from before and I can change every third word to "Todd" if you like but that was not the point I was trying to get across. 

Hugs and kisses,

tim


----------



## Bigz84

Bigz84 said:


> Will,
> As we discussed, I will do it. Ray, do you still have your foam car? Do you want to run with us in a couple weeks? Joe said he would in a couple weeks? Maybe we can recruit a couple more by then....


Will,
what do you think about having this class as "open".....NO Motor, ESC, Tires, restrictions....Run what you brung.....NO DRAMA.... the class will be Touring Foam Open.

Let me know.....


----------



## Bigz84

again ????????


----------



## ALeeBuck

Chris, you coming Sunday?


----------



## C5Vette

Bigz84 said:


> Will,
> what do you think about having this class as "open".....NO Motor, ESC, Tires, restrictions....Run what you brung.....NO DRAMA.... the class will be Touring Foam Open.
> 
> Let me know.....


I have to make decisions about what I want to run....I am definitely interested in running it....I just don't want to run too many classes. I'll run it to make it happen if it makes a difference.....I support foam always!


----------



## Bigz84

C5Vette said:


> I have to make decisions about what I want to run....I am definitely interested in running it....I just don't want to run too many classes. I'll run it to make it happen if it makes a difference.....I support foam always!


Thanks Ray. That is a total of 5 as of right now. If Mike **** shows up now and again on Wednesday, that would be 6.....L. Will, Joe, DJ, Mike ****, you and myself.

I really don't care what we do for this class, I just thought having it open would have less headaches. It might even encourage oval car drivers to come over to foam, They won't have to deal with the different driving style of rubber tires. they can go from foam oval to foam touring. Run any motor they want.

We can talk more about this, this coming Wednesday.


----------



## OvalAlston

Jeff so far its me, tim and matt here. Oh and little will


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hey Alston, how are you doing?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ill be up there in a bit!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Whats up Adam waitin for ya Dan


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks Ryan and Dan had a blast tonight at the track. I will c u guys tomorrow u have another one to add to the list joining u guys up stairs from now on. Tim u are the man thanks for setting my car up hopefully I can keep it set up.thanks again Jeff for the tips and advice. Also Adam I ran the 21.5 with jaco blues and a touring car body I think that is an awesome class to start it is the right speed it is Any where from five/tenths to one second faster than vta. With right tires and car setup it would be a great intro into 17.5 because it takes some getting used to those different tires.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston, are you bailing on VTA?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

So who's going to come visit me today?


----------



## OvalAlston

Well lets put it like this if we could get this class started I would probably bail on vta. I love vta but I love the way the touring car bodies look. I just had a blast running the car with that setup. So it's just up to if we run the class or not.


----------



## ALeeBuck

I hear ya. I got mine set up with a 17.5 already, but i think i have a couple 21.5s in the tool box. If you wanna run a 21.5 class tomorrow, we will have to see who else is in.


----------



## ronbest123

hi all//


----------



## OvalAlston

What's up Ron 

Adam my car is already setup for 21.5 rubber we can see if we can recruit some more. Probably get more by wendsday. 

Dan u know I'm up there along with Jeff, Matt, and Tim later on.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ronbest123 said:


> hi all//


ron you coming up here


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> So who's going to come visit me today?


i am.....


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt don't forget to let me know when your heading up so I can meet u guys up there. Jeff I will see you soon buddy lol


----------



## Tim Stamper

Deleted, well, cause it's not productive.


----------



## Bigz84

Not a bad idea, Tim. I agree........ Discussion dropped


----------



## Bigz84

Ray, you've got a quick read PM


----------



## Matt K

we are on our way alston


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston, if you wanna try to run touring car tomorrow, I have a 17.5 you can use. Maybe I will hack it up also. Not sure if Ray got his kids ready to go or not. Let me know RoadCourseAlston. I might not drive in circles tomorrow if there can be a WGT class.


----------



## TimXLB

Son:

Hi,

Give me a call when your'e free.

Thanks


----------



## hankster

I would suggest that if there is a personal issue you take it to email. I will not put up with it on the forums.


----------



## OvalAlston

Yea that would be great Adam. It would be awesome if you could get out there with me don't want to be the only newbie out there. Lol at the roadcoursealston. Also that 21.5 rubber is really fast I was able to keep up with jeff and that tekin software with my spx. Still not that great of a driver and jeff was having some issues to night but def made me faster. Let me know if your going to race with me tomorrow.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston, if I come tomorrow, I am gonna try to make it early and get some laps in. I will hook you up with a 17.5 so we are not total speed bumps if i play.


----------



## OvalAlston

Ok I might be late I am going to church tomorrow.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Is anybody looking to buy a 10R5 oval roller chassis? Email me [email protected]


----------



## OvalAlston

You gettin out of oval Adam. Pm me a price


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> You gettin out of oval Adam. Pm me a price


No, just thinking to focus on just the car, and bail on the truck. But both are built the same though. Then I can give WGT and the TC some attention. See me tomorrow, we can talk about it then.


----------



## OvalAlston

Ok talk to you then.


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam you have pm.


----------



## mrbighead

Hey Little Will, what car are you going to uses for VTA today?


----------



## mrbighead

TimXLB said:


> mrbighead:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> will you be at the track tomorrow???? I need your help. I will be there. I need to come over and see everybody...and maybe even run a few laps!!!!!!!!


Tim, you are coming down this Monday if so what time?


----------



## hankster

I deleted a number of posts. If it continues I can move on to deleting users. Some posts that didn't need to be deleted may have ended up on the cutting floor but I don't have the time right now to wade thru the junk to save a few. Let's hope it ends here. Thanks.


----------



## C5Vette

hankster said:


> I deleted a number of posts. If it continues I can move on to deleting users. Some posts that didn't need to be deleted may have ended up on the cutting floor but I don't have the time right now to wade thru the junk to save a few. Let's hope it ends here. Thanks.


 
Hankster,

I've been reading through here and it's been mostly banter.....Can you tell me what or who warranted the deletions? I'm just wondering so we can keep an eye on things......


----------



## msircracing

Ray,

I am aware of who got out of hand and its not too important because it is over. I hope this means everyone can begin having fun again. Hopefully all of that didn't scare anyone away from the track. As most of us know 99 percent of our racers are awesome and just want to have fun all of the time. The other one percent just get a little carried away occasionally. We are still a huge family and have some awesome talent. Hope to see everyone weds. On a side note I believe Tekin's are available again if anyone needs one.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Have a oval car available if anybody is looking for one. See me at the track if your looking for one.


----------



## Twin Kevin

l will see you all Wednesday...Didn't scare us "Canadians" off.lol....even bring my brother for his first race at MSI.


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam you have pm


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Have a oval car available if anybody is looking for one. See me at the track if your looking for one.


i like it alston, your doing left and right turns permanently:thumbsup:


----------



## C5Vette

Twin Kevin said:


> l will see you all Wednesday...Didn't scare us "Canadians" off.lol....even bring my brother for his first race at MSI.


 
Ha ha! Drag him over....There's a "BQ" spot waiting for him! j/k.....


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> i like it alston, your doing left and right turns permanently:thumbsup:


lol I dont know it seems that way.


----------



## ALeeBuck

pm alston


----------



## Twin Kevin

He did well his first night out on Friday. I think he is still over whelmed with all the new stuff out. He admits it's going to be a long road to get up to speed.


----------



## C5Vette

Twin Kevin said:


> He did well his first night out on Friday. I think he is still over whelmed with all the new stuff out. He admits it's going to be a long road to get up to speed.


Yeah, there have been a bunch of changes since his last stint in RC. Welcome him back! It'll be fun to see double again! Ha ha!!


----------



## OvalAlston

pm'd ya back adam


----------



## Twin Kevin

lets see...car advancements, tires (foam to Rubber), brushless, lipo, speedos, 2.4 gig transmitters, car speeds...I guess he's got a lot to deal with.


----------



## TimXLB

mrbighead: 

Hi,

I hope to be in Detroit around 10 or 11 am. an I'm thinking about leaving around 7pm unless I get a phone call. I'll know more as the day goes on.


----------



## f1freak

hankster said:


> I deleted a number of posts. If it continues I can move on to deleting users. Some posts that didn't need to be deleted may have ended up on the cutting floor but I don't have the time right now to wade thru the junk to save a few. Let's hope it ends here. Thanks.


I don't believe that anything I said warranted deletion. I have been exiled once again by some one that has control over what others read or even say. 
If nothing needed to be said it wouldn't be would it? 
Some one asked where I went...
Some one wanted to make sure everyone was on the same page. 
Some one here considers every racer a friend no matter who.
Some one never uses names but ALWAYS tells it like it is.
Some one has no idea.
Some one else feels like Ted Nugent when the FCC and the "Jack Booted Thugs" shut him down.
And people wonder why we bother with forums. 
Banter ... B>S> all good between friends.
If you don't like my info... Don't listen. No one else does.
You might as well delete me now... :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> I don't believe that anything I said warranted deletion. I have been exiled once again by some one that has control over what others read or even say.
> If nothing needed to be said it wouldn't be would it?
> Some one asked where I went...
> Some one wanted to make sure everyone was on the same page.
> Some one here considers every racer a friend no matter who.
> Some one never uses names but ALWAYS tells it like it is.
> Some one has no idea.
> Some one else feels like Ted Nugent when the FCC and the "Jack Booted Thugs" shut him down.
> And people wonder why we bother with forums.
> Banter ... B>S> all good between friends.
> If you don't like my info... Don't listen. No one else does.
> You might as well delete me now... :thumbsup:


whats goin on man?, it seems like ur having a bad day haha


----------



## f1freak

It took me an hour to type those posts and they had just slapped me in the face . Right on man! :freak:


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> It took me an hour to type those posts and they had just slapped me in the face . Right on man! :freak:


 lmao yea dude that would suck


----------



## mrbighead

TimXLB said:


> mrbighead:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I hope to be in Detroit around 10 or 11 am. an I'm thinking about leaving around 7pm unless I get a phone call. I'll know more as the day goes on.


Tim, I will PM you my cell number.:wave:


----------



## Tim Stamper

I'll get up early Tim. My cell battery died when you called. Give me a call in the morning. 

Tim


----------



## TimXLB

Tim:

Hi,

I'm leaving now.... I just gotta get some gas and food. and 3 hrs later I should be there!!!! (if the traffic isn't too bad)

Thanks


----------



## msircracing

*Monday*

Tim,

If you are heading here, remember we don't open until noon on Mondays.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Desrosiers

Twin Kevin said:


> l will see you all Wednesday...Didn't scare us "Canadians" off.lol....even bring my brother for his first race at MSI.


I'll try and show up too this Wednesday. 17.5 TC & 12th. I'll bring my camera and take video again. It was neat to see my runs and where I'm making driving errors. Good learning tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick L

Marc PM


----------



## msircracing

*slash 4x4*

If anyone is looking for a slash 4x4 rtr, I have one in stock.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> If anyone is looking for a slash 4x4 rtr, I have one in stock.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Hey there's a thread for selling stuff!!! Lmfao
Hi Marc. :wave:


----------



## msircracing

when the thread is titled "MSI Racing and Hobbies", I think the owner of the store can promote his stuff......Hi Jeff!!!


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

This is compliments of Rick Davis.

Thank You Rick!!!!


----------



## ronbest123

look good////////


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> Hey there's a thread for selling stuff!!! Lmfao
> Hi Marc. :wave:


Hahahahahahahah!!!! Good one ! 
Hey it looks like Tekin is sending me a new 17.5 and replacing my spun rotor ! YEAH! :freak:


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Hahahahahahahah!!!! Good one !
> Hey it looks like Tekin is sending me a new 17.5 and replacing my spun rotor ! YEAH! :freak:


I thought it was, here is another one, looks like someone listened to all of your complaining:freak:. lol Sorry I couldn't help it. I'm glad you didn't get left holding the bag this time. See you at the track soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> I thought it was, here is another one, looks like someone listened to all of your complaining:freak:. lol Sorry I couldn't help it. I'm glad you didn't get left holding the bag this time. See you at the track soon.:thumbsup:


Bag ? :freak:


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Bag ? :freak:


Just a saying, left holding a bag of crap, instead they took care of you.


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> Just a saying, left holding a bag of crap, instead they took care of you.
> 
> You misunderstood me. ROTFLMFAO :dude:


----------



## mrbighead

The GATE PRESENTS THE
ROAR Region 5 Carpet Championships
March 5-7, 2010


----------



## OvalAlston

The new layout is sick very fun to drive on.


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> This is compliments of Rick Davis.
> 
> Thank You Rick!!!!



I don't know how many of you guys know that Rick is a past Nationals Champion. He won in 1/12 scale, back when they were 6 cell and with no electronic speed controls (back then there was only 1/12 and 1/8 scale on road)! I don't remember the exact year but I think it was in the early 80's. Back then winning the Regionals was a big deal and winning the Nationals was huge !! He was an Associated driver and ran for Mike Reedy. I know they sent him to Europe to do some races over there. He is also a great machinist and did a alot of R&D for Associated for their 1/8 gas car. Lately he has done some R&D for Kyosho and helped them develope an 1/8 scale electric on road car. He also owned a hobby shop back in the day ...... anyway I thought you might like to know.


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> I don't know how many of you guys know that Rick is a past Nationals Champion. He won in 1/12 scale, back when they were 6 cell and with no electronic speed controls (back then there was only 1/12 and 1/8 scale on road)! I don't remember the exact year but I think it was in the early 80's. Back then winning the Regionals was a big deal and winning the Nationals was huge !! He was an Associated driver and ran for Mike Reedy. I know they sent him to Europe to do some races over there. He is also a great machinist and did a alot of R&D for Associated for their 1/8 gas car. Lately he has done some R&D for Kyosho and helped them develope an 1/8 scale electric on road car. He also owned a hobby shop back in the day ...... anyway I thought you might like to know.


He also had a Bicycle Shop. Thats one crafty ole' codger there.
My favorite invention of his was the one shot tire truer and side wall shaper.
It took about 5 seconds to make one 1/8th scale On Road tire perfect... every time. :dude:
Awesome ! 
I'm fixing to race with him in WGT but what are the chances he will show up on Sundays. :freak:


----------



## Desrosiers

Barry Z said:


> I don't know how many of you guys know that Rick is a past Nationals Champion.


Sweet..79/80/81/82 Rick's name is there. Nice to have an old skool racer make the track.

AE Site with past Champions

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Tim S you have PM


----------



## Tim Stamper

ALeeBuck said:


> Tim S you have PM


Tag, you're it.


----------



## f1freak

Desrosiers said:


> Sweet..79/80/81/82 Rick's name is there. Nice to have an old skool racer make the track.
> 
> AE Site with past Champions
> 
> :thumbsup:


LOL ,Your Avitar is doing the Pee Pee dance...:freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

RoadCourseAlston, you have PM


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam you have pm


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry, haven't you also been a champion? Cause I would hate to pull the Richard Petty of R/C title from you sir! LOL. Hows the foot feeling, and are we gonna see you soon? You seen the mess that starts when our Uncle Barry isn't around.


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> Barry, haven't you also been a champion? Cause I would hate to pull the Richard Petty of R/C title from you sir! LOL. Hows the foot feeling, and are we gonna see you soon? You seen the mess that starts when our Uncle Barry isn't around.


ah, only in my mind ..... and for the Richard Petty thing all I can say is that he's a geezer too !!
The foots better. The swelling has gone down but it's still tender. I hate to rush it and have to start over again. I'm hoping in two weeks ........ I'm rebuilding my cars so I'm getting geeked again.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Crptracer

Willie,

You gonna come down to the Big Rug in Indy this sunday?

Ps...You have a PM


----------



## Desrosiers

Barry Z said:


> ah, only in my mind ..... and for the Richard Petty thing all I can say is that he's a geezer too !!
> The foots better. The swelling has gone down but it's still tender. I hate to rush it and have to start over again. I'm hoping in two weeks ........ I'm rebuilding my cars so I'm getting geeked again.
> Thanks for asking.


Barry, you get an automatic, "never marshal for the next year" card. Broken bones are not good.

Yes..my Avatar is doing the pee-pee dance. It's been my Avatar on every forum I frequent (londonrc.com; rctech.net; bassboatcentral.com, etc..) for many many years...

See you tomorrow....12th & 17.5 TC:wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

Anybody at Msi other than Marc

By the way HI MARC!:wave:


----------



## Mike_D

That track looks cool I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick L

Did you run on the track Mike?


----------



## msircracing

Mike S. Drove on it and said its his favorite layout of all time at MSI. Ron absolutely hated it. Those were the strongest thoughts I heard. Everyone else had mixed thoughts. See you guys tomorrow, hopefully we have an awesome crowd!!!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Mike S. Drove on it and said its his favorite layout of all time at MSI. Ron absolutely hated it. Those were the strongest thoughts I heard. Everyone else had mixed thoughts. See you guys tomorrow, hopefully we have an awesome crowd!!!


The layout is not bad see you Thursday...


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> ah, only in my mind ..... and for the Richard Petty thing all I can say is that he's a geezer too !!
> The foots better. The swelling has gone down but it's still tender. I hate to rush it and have to start over again. I'm hoping in two weeks ........ I'm rebuilding my cars so I'm getting geeked again.
> Thanks for asking.


What happened to your foot bro? 
I tripped on a Plexiglas wall and it took the bruise a week to show up... half way around my knee and both ankles. One of which has been swollen but is going down now. To think I chose RC 'cause it was "safe" lol. 
After the Kahuna @ AMS I hope to have my Photon race worthy.:freak:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

its a drivers track not full balls to the wall like most layouts. it will make it intresting tomarrow


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> it will make it intresting tomarrow


time to crank up the dual rate!


----------



## ovalfan

Is the oval practice still Tuesday and Thursday nights?


----------



## motor runnin

Last Wednesday when I was there, Marc said oval practice was on Tuesday and Thursday nights. That was per Marc. :thumbsup:


----------



## ovalfan

motor runnin said:


> Last Wednesday when I was there, Marc said oval practice was on Tuesday and Thursday nights. That was per Marc. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I built the car and got to practice once just after Thanksgiving. Been so busy with work have not been able to make it there since then.


----------



## motor runnin

Bummer about the practice but cool about the job. I have been out of work almost a year now. IT SUCKS. LOL.


----------



## msircracing

You guys are correct about the practice for oval.


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> What happened to your foot bro?
> I tripped on a Plexiglas wall and it took the bruise a week to show up... half way around my knee and both ankles. One of which has been swollen but is going down now. To think I chose RC 'cause it was "safe" lol.
> After the Kahuna @ AMS I hope to have my Photon race worthy.:freak:



Broke a bone in my foot while marshalling a couple of Sundays ago. Stepped on a board the wrong way, heard a pop and that was it .... Your right about the bruising, my foot's a strange color of purple but it's getting better.


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> Broke a bone in my foot while marshalling a couple of Sundays ago. Stepped on a board the wrong way, heard a pop and that was it .... Your right about the bruising, my foot's a strange color of purple but it's getting better.


OWIE OWIE OWIE !!! :freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Little Will, you have PM


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam you have pm


----------



## Desrosiers

Had an great time racing! Will post video of 17.5 A-main soon. See you soon:wave:


----------



## msircracing

Blake, GO TO SLEEP!!!!


----------



## msircracing

*50/50*

I have had a few requests lately to bring back the 50/50 raffle drawing that we did a last year (which paid for our new carpet). Just wanted to get the racer's input. We could put the money towards things like more lighting, radio for rack area, more speakers, or you guys can decide. Basically the 50 percent the store gets goes towards track improvements. For those that weren't here last year, the tickets are $5.00 each, we draw one winner just before the mains. The winner gets half and half gets put away for whatever you guys decide to buy with it. Let me know if you guys are interested.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## reilly

Sounds great to me, count me in.


----------



## motor runnin

I`m for the raffle. Times are tough but, five bucks won`t put me in the poor house. Go for it.


----------



## bang22nd

I'm in. Replace the circuit pnl.


----------



## D.King

Hey guys, I found my extra 1/12th servo (ko 949) the other night and have no need for it. Any body looking for a servo? $40.


----------



## Desrosiers

50/50 sounds like a good idea. I'm in. More lights!


----------



## little will

Sounds good mark I will by 1 or 2 tickets, every week.


----------



## ovalrider

i,m new to the track but i will definately be in for the 50/50. anything to support my local track!


----------



## rsil99

I liked the 50/50 and would like to do it again.

Bob S.


----------



## msircracing

*House Transponders!!!!!*

Does anybody have any of my house transponders???? We are now missing another one from last night!!!!!! That is 3 in 3 weeks. They are $150 each, please return them if you have them.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I have had a few requests lately to bring back the 50/50 raffle drawing that we did a last year (which paid for our new carpet). Just wanted to get the racer's input. We could put the money towards things like more lighting, radio for rack area, more speakers, or you guys can decide. Basically the 50 percent the store gets goes towards track improvements. For those that weren't here last year, the tickets are $5.00 each, we draw one winner just before the mains. The winner gets half and half gets put away for whatever you guys decide to buy with it. Let me know if you guys are interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Sounds good. :freak:


----------



## Bigz84

Raffle sounds good, I'll purchase a few. Ditto on the lights.


----------



## Twin Kevin

msircracing said:


> Does anybody have any of my house transponders???? We are now missing another one from last night!!!!!! That is 3 in 3 weeks. They are $150 each, please return them if you have them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


If I were you...have people sign them out when they register for racing that night.


----------



## mrbighead

John, you have P.M. 
Thanks,


----------



## ronbest123

50/50 is good if pay off cash///////
we do like 5 tickets for 5.00 ///////


----------



## msircracing

It does pay cash, the tickets are $5.00 each.


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc what numbers are missing if its 4 I have it had a family emergency last night and had to leave in an hurry. If so its in my car box upstairs.


----------



## Desrosiers

Only took video of 17.5 A-main






Enjoy.


----------



## OvalAlston

D.King you have pm


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> I have had a few requests lately to bring back the 50/50 raffle drawing that we did a last year (which paid for our new carpet). Just wanted to get the racer's input. We could put the money towards things like more lighting, radio for rack area, more speakers, or you guys can decide. Basically the 50 percent the store gets goes towards track improvements. For those that weren't here last year, the tickets are $5.00 each, we draw one winner just before the mains. The winner gets half and half gets put away for whatever you guys decide to buy with it. Let me know if you guys are interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc



Do it! - more lighting for my vote.

Now if we can get people to quit pissin on the floor.. That would be great!


----------



## Barry Z

Chris Furman said:


> Now if we can get people to quit pissin on the floor.. That would be great!



yea, especially in the bathroom !!! lol ....


GREAT Video !!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

NonOvalAlston, you have PM


----------



## msircracing

Thanks Alston. Is everything okay? Hope all is well now.


----------



## ALeeBuck

More lights would be nice, and not that costly! But I think it would be cool to have the split monitor thing work and hang a good size screen on a wall also. Move the transponders behind the counter like somebody mentioned. That would clear the walkway in that corner and keep people off the track during a race. This way people can walk around with their stuff instead of infront of the driver stand as they leave during the mains.


----------



## msircracing

Lights not that costly????? The big round lights that we have are over $150 a piece not to mention the bulbs are about $20!!! If you want to donate some that would be sweet!! I will even have my electrician install them!


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Lights not that costly????? The big round lights that we have are over $150 a piece not to mention the bulbs are about $20!!! If you want to donate some that would be sweet!! I will even have my electrician install them!


Lights are cheaper then a circuit panel! And you can find those large lights used. Ask Ron and Larry to look at Ebay or Craigslist for you(hehe). And wouldn't I be donating by buying 50/50 tickets? How many lights would it take to remove the dark spots on the track? I bet its cheaper than the carpet that the raffle bought before.


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Lights are cheaper then a circuit panel! And you can find those large lights used. Ask Ron and Larry to look at Ebay or Craigslist for you(hehe). And wouldn't I be donating by buying 50/50 tickets? How many lights would it take to remove the dark spots on the track? I bet its cheaper than the carpet that the raffle bought before.


The only reason I say circuit pnl is that we pop breakers as it is, adding lights pulls more, may need to do one to get the other. I'm in either way, I can even bring some pop can's to donate to the cause.


----------



## OvalAlston

msircracing said:


> Thanks Alston. Is everything okay? Hope all is well now.


Everything is much better now thanks for asking.


----------



## ewippler

*FS: Xray T3 Aluminum Screw Set*

If if anyone is interested, I have a few aluminum screw kits for the Xray T3 for sale (I bought them in bulk for my own car and a have a few others). They are 7075 aircraft quality aluminum and a colored a dull gray - almost looks like titanium. Weight for 91 pcs is around 14g, which is a savings of nearly 28g (about 1oz) over the steel screws. Pieces only replace the non stress or lower stress areas (suspension screws are not inlcuded).

*Size Head Type Qty* 
3x6mm Screw Round 37
3x8mm Screw Round 6
3x10mm Screw Round 6
3x6mm Countersunk Screw Flat 30
3x8mm Countersunk Screw Flat 7
3x10mm Countersunk Screw Flat 5

$30 per set of 91pcs.

I will be at MSI racing on Sunday if anyone is interested and wants to take a look or PM and I can send a picture of the set.

Erik


----------



## Matt K

dead thread


----------



## f1freak

Twin Kevin said:


> If I were you...have people sign them out when they register for racing that night.


Lots of places don't even have house transponders...
People walking off with them should be shot... Twice! :freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam you have Pm


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Marc what numbers are missing if its 4 I have it had a family emergency last night and had to leave in an hurry. If so its in my car box upstairs.


Hes gonna need it to charge it a day before any racing ...:dude:
I hope no one has shot you yet. :freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Lol my stuff is already there so he got it and no body has shot me.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Hes gonna need it to charge it a day before any racing ...:dude:
> I hope no one has shot you yet. :freak:


 
So are you bringing the couch out to race on Sunday or what!?!


----------



## Chris Furman

Hey... Whatever happened to the F1 cars?


----------



## ovalrider

*looking for a new oval car*

does anyone have a oval car for sale? i'm looking to buy a new set up for the 17.5 truck class.


----------



## msircracing

Ovalrider you have PM


----------



## ronbest123

ovalrider talk to alee buck he his want you need/////////


----------



## ronbest123

test//


----------



## ovalrider

msiracing you have a pm


----------



## msircracing

*Black Diamonds*

Hey guys,

I just received two Black Diamond Speed Controls. Let me know if you want one. I can only hold them for a short time period.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> Hey... Whatever happened to the F1 cars?


they are supposed to run them on Sunday


----------



## f1freak

Holy CRAP! .. Barry said something funny !:hat:


----------



## OvalAlston

D. KIng you have pm


----------



## bang22nd

Vids from vta on Wednesday








Tim had to put music on the b-main to cover up some potty talk, Sry if you wanted to hear the announcer.


----------



## hondahawk

msircracing said:


> I have had a few requests lately to bring back the 50/50 raffle drawing that we did a last year (which paid for our new carpet). Just wanted to get the racer's input. We could put the money towards things like more lighting, radio for rack area, more speakers, or you guys can decide. Basically the 50 percent the store gets goes towards track improvements. For those that weren't here last year, the tickets are $5.00 each, we draw one winner just before the mains. The winner gets half and half gets put away for whatever you guys decide to buy with it. Let me know if you guys are interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


sounds like a great idea:thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

MSI you have PM


----------



## Chris Furman

Anyone have a Tekin 17.5 motor they want to sell? Looking for one for a friend.


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> Anyone have a Tekin 17.5 motor they want to sell? Looking for one for a friend.


$45...... Used once.....in WGT car


----------



## ronbest123

i have 17,5 for ron


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ronbest123 said:


> i have 17,5 for ron


you coming to vist me ron?


----------



## ronbest123

yes////////


----------



## ronbest123

did you run your car yet///// how did do///


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> you coming to vist me ron?


Dan, did you bring that lipo to work.


----------



## Chris Furman

C5Vette said:


> $45...... Used once.....in WGT car



Hey Ray, bring it tomorrow... i'll take a look at it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ALeeBuck

How many WGT people are gonna show tomorrow?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ronbest123 said:


> did you run your car yet///// how did do///


yea i ran it but it was tweaked and off balanced. seemed good.


----------



## msircracing

Just a reminder to everyone pitting upstairs or anyone that chooses to leave there stuff at the track......we are in no way responsible for any of your personal property and will not replace anything that is taken. As you all know we don't have the staff to babysit your belongings or any children. I just received a phone call on my day off saying someone stole a speed control yesterday. If this is a prank, next time you have a day off please think of getting that phone call, before you commit a prank like this use your head.

Marc


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Lol my stuff is already there so he got it and no body has shot me.


:freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Just a reminder to everyone pitting upstairs or anyone that chooses to leave there stuff at the track......we are in no way responsible for any of your personal property and will not replace anything that is taken. As you all know we don't have the staff to babysit your belongings or any children. I just received a phone call on my day off saying someone stole a speed control yesterday. If this is a prank, next time you have a day off please think of getting that phone call, before you commit a prank like this use your head.
> 
> Marc


That blows!


----------



## f1freak




----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP3dS2nCrzM


Hey, when did MSI's track get so dirty and bumpy?


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Hey, when did MSI's track get so dirty and bumpy?


I hit about 35 MPH on the straight. :freak:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ALeeBuck said:


> Hey, when did MSI's track get so dirty and bumpy?


dirt+jumps=offroad


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> dirt+jumps=offroad


Phew, i woulda never figured that one out. THANKS DAN!


----------



## DISH

OK, quick question...what time does on road racing start on Sunday? It's been switched once or twice, and I can't seem to remember...


----------



## ALeeBuck

DISH said:


> OK, quick question...what time does on road racing start on Sunday? It's been switched once or twice, and I can't seem to remember...


Racing starts at noon, doors open at 9.


----------



## f1freak

Johnny!!! Hows it goin' bro!?


----------



## msircracing

Ok Guys We Are Now Missing Another Transponder!!!!! We Will Now Be Holding A Credit Card When You Use A House Transponder!!! That Is 4 That Are Missing, That's $600!!!! I Am Extremely Frustrated With This Now!! Enough Said I Hope!!!


----------



## bang22nd

What the heck is going on with the transponders, what are you going to do with them you need a special charger and everyone knows who's they are. Marc I say the first 50/50 goes 100% to transponders, I would talk to the guys about how cefx delt with them. I don't know what to say, you provide them as a favor to the racers and they keep dissapearing.


----------



## f1freak




----------



## f1freak




----------



## ALeeBuck

I am not sure what your cost are for the transponders you sell, but maybe it is cheaper to buy those and turn them into house ones? Take a deposit still. This way they don't need charged, and also he/she can keep them in the car the entire day. Just a thought.


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Ok Guys We Are Now Missing Another Transponder!!!!! We Will Now Be Holding A Credit Card When You Use A House Transponder!!! That Is 4 That Are Missing, That's $600!!!! I Am Extremely Frustrated With This Now!! Enough Said I Hope!!!



Got an idea.. Log them with driver licenses. Hold the license until they return them.


----------



## Guest

Chris Furman said:


> Got an idea.. Log them with driver licenses. Hold the license until they return them.


Any new findings regarding the SXX and 17.5 X-12? Will you be coming up to GR with the MSI crew next Saturday?

Mike Slaughter :wave:


----------



## Chris Furman

Hey Mike,

Sorry, nope, couldn't run today, I have a software project going on at work all weekend and actually just got done for the day. Cannot make next Saturday.. but I can't wait to try this thing out! How are you doing with yours?


----------



## Twin Kevin

Hey Mark (MSIRACING) thanks again for letting me use one of your motors for my last qualifier...classy move:thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## ALeeBuck

I forgot to say John, that was cool to see the camera on the car. What kinda camera was that, and how did you mount it?


----------



## bang22nd

I just want to say thanks to James Reily for the time taken to clean and tape the boards, even in the videos it looks so much better. Awesome job.:roll::wave:


----------



## Matt K

bang22nd said:


> I just want to say thanks to James Reily for the time taken to clean and tape the boards, even in the videos it looks so much better. Awesome job.:roll::wave:


indeed


----------



## msircracing

Kevin,

No problem man!!! I am a racer too, I have been there. I try to help whenever I can.

James,

I honestly didn't think I would notice the difference in oval, but it actually helped there too! Thanks again for what you did to the track. Little will said he would clean the click-track once every 3 weeks!!

Thanks again everybody!!

Marc


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> I forgot to say John, that was cool to see the camera on the car. What kinda camera was that, and how did you mount it?


It is a 100 Media "Gum Stick" cam. It came with 3 different mounts.
I used the one for a pocket and clipped it to the rear shock tower and taped the mount closed so it wouldn't fall off. I was very happy with the results. I just need to figure out how to put it on the TC now. :freak:
Camera resolution is 640x480 (standard 4:3) at 30 frames per second.
I purchased it on ebay for $20.


----------



## msircracing

F1freak you have PM.


----------



## Barry Z

John, nice camera work !! Interesting to see the race from the drivers stand.


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> John, nice camera work !! Interesting to see the race from the drivers stand.


 
Barry, No comment on the all white body? Everyone else drilled it home!! LOL..


----------



## msircracing

*????*

Barry where do you normally drive from?? LOL!!!! :wave: We all miss you Barry!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Depending what pain meds Barry has, he might be driving from the clouds now!


----------



## Desrosiers

bang22nd said:


> I just want to say thanks to James Reily for the time taken to clean and tape the boards, even in the videos it looks so much better. Awesome job.:roll::wave:


Yes, that looks sweet in the video. Awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*XRAY Order*

Hey guys, I just received my long awaited Xray order. Please let me know what you need.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

Anyone have a LRP QC3 esc to sell??


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> Barry, No comment on the all white body? Everyone else drilled it home!! LOL..





msircracing said:


> Barry where do you normally drive from?? LOL!!!! :wave: We all miss you Barry!


Ray was that your car ? It really looked good from where I was sitting .....
Good to see Andy running again.


Marc, I was wondering how hard would it be to drive from the upper deck ? LOL ...


----------



## Barry Z

J. Reilly you have PM.


----------



## Barry Z

C Furman you have PM.


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Ok Guys We Are Now Missing Another Transponder!!!!! We Will Now Be Holding A Credit Card When You Use A House Transponder!!! That Is 4 That Are Missing, That's $600!!!! I Am Extremely Frustrated With This Now!! Enough Said I Hope!!!




Hey Marc, why don't you have a rent to own deal on transponders ?


----------



## Barry Z

wow, five posts in a row .....


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> Ray was that your car ? It really looked good from where I was sitting .....
> Good to see Andy running again.


Yeah....It was mine....didn't have time to paint my normal colors.....Sheesh, everyone let me have it too!! LOL


----------



## f1freak

Following the cars like that isn't easy but it sure makes it nicer to view.
It also lets you see how the car moves around the track. I tried to follow some other cars but they move so fast that if they don't follow the line well its almost impossible to shoot. I have been having Bruce take video on the Kodak Zi8 when I'm racing (usually just the mains). Usually we try to follow the leader or show the next best race going. 

That layout was cool but I actually would love to see something with a more classic design. Full Straight and a sweeper (not necessarily a 180). Then mix it all up with a TIGHT infield. The infield right in front of the drivers stand was scary at best and I noticed it was in two different positions after the Orville guys ran. 

Great curbing decals James , I love 'em. 

Five in a row Barry ? I think thats a record or something !:freak:
Four is my best...


----------



## msircracing

I have driven from up top........not very easy to do....


----------



## Bigz84

Ray you have a pm


----------



## Bigz84

James R, you have a quick read PM


----------



## Desrosiers

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, I just received my long awaited Xray order. Please let me know what you need.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Put aside 3x R4deg front C, 2x L4deg front C, 2 front steering blocks. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

Desrosiers said:


> Put aside 3x R4deg front C, 2x L4deg front C, 2 front steering blocks. Thanks:thumbsup:


They are all put aside for you dan.


----------



## seadog

ALeeBuck said:


> I am not sure what your cost are for the transponders you sell, but maybe it is cheaper to buy those and turn them into house ones? Take a deposit still. This way they don't need charged, and also he/she can keep them in the car the entire day. Just a thought.


Marc,

That's exacly what AMS does, they give out the real transponders and you never hear them trying to track one down.. I think they take a drivers license or something else.. 

"ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
PERSONAL TRANSPONDERS REQUIRED
PERSONAL TRANSPONDERS WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR RENT IF YOU DO NOT HAVE ONE FOR $5.00 PER DAY AND A SECURITY ITEM."

PS - if something needs one I have an extra all ears attached $80 

Steve


----------



## hondahawk

thank you for all the help on sunday


----------



## ronbest123

i have lrp ron


----------



## ALeeBuck

ronbest123 said:


> i have lrp ron


What kind of LRP do you have Ron? ESC or motor? You need to give a little more detail.


----------



## Matt K

come on man we need some more arguingor something, this thread is dead!


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> come on man we need some more arguingor something, this thread is dead!


No we don't ! :freak:


----------



## f1freak

I have a new "X" chassis here and its beautiful and blue. After the Kahuna...
and a couple other things ...$$$ again.lol I will be back. But lets not try to kill each other okay ? WILL!


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> No we don't ! :freak:


dude it's so boring now lol


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> dude it's so boring now lol


No, it's not! :dude:


----------



## Barry Z

Reilly, you have a PM.


----------



## TimXLB

Matt K:

Just stuff Will in the trash again.... he loves it.


----------



## Matt K

TimXLB said:


> Matt K:
> 
> Just stuff Will in the trash again.... he loves it.


that's too much attention for him to handle lol


----------



## TimXLB

Matt: 

There's always the dumpster!!!!!!!!!!! ask Marc if you can lock it too.


----------



## Barry Z

Okay, lets try this again. My folder was full so it couldn't accept any mail. That's been fixed.

Reilly you have PM. (I think)


----------



## chambers7867

Hey guys chambers here just wanted to say it was good racing with u guys but now that there is a dirt track minutes away from my house I'm getting rid of my onroad stuff. I don't like shipping so that's why I'm posting it on here first. So here we go.

Fs/ft: tc5r 3 races, comes with some extra parts and 2 sets of tires new jaco blues and a new set of sorex28s. Also comes with a new practice body.(good shape) car is in great shap, mothing wrone with it at all.

Looking for a tekin rs speedo plus a brushlessmotor either a 13.5 or 8.5 or the speedo and a good servo. Or 225 cash.

Can drop it off at msi on sundays. Or meet up in the mornings.

Call or txtt me at 5866511954. No lowballs I dontt need the money.


----------



## Twin-Kyle

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, I just received my long awaited Xray order. Please let me know what you need.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Hay marc. do you have any rear swaybars fot the T3?? Looking for a 1.4.
Thanks.
Kyle.


----------



## Matt K

TimXLB said:


> Matt:
> 
> There's always the dumpster!!!!!!!!!!! ask Marc if you can lock it too.


that's even better! lol


----------



## f1freak

Low Balls.... In a dirt car ? CANNONBALL!! 
Man that Durango DEX410 has totally caught my eye.
wonder if the 408 can be converted? :freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Did it again got to MSI too early luckily he opens in about 6 minutes


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Did it again got to MSI too early luckily he opens in about 6 minutes


lmao lucky you...


----------



## msircracing

Twin Kevin, yes I have it put aside for you.


----------



## Twin-Kyle

msircracing said:


> Twin Kevin, yes I have it put aside for you.


Marc...I think you ment Twin-Kyle right??lol
Fun dealing with twins isn't it??:roll:


----------



## msircracing

Yeah, sorry Kyle!!!!!


----------



## f1freak

I think you've all seen my evil twin.:freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Sorry everyone the layout is not complete. The help I was expecting was a no show. If anyone wants to come in and finish it they are more than welcome to. I know a few people offered to help last night and I declined because I "thought" I had help. It's too hard for me to watch the store and put in a layout once we are open. Worst case scenario I will get it done after close tonight.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


How annoying. Remember you always have customers that are willing to help, and you can depend on them.


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> How annoying. Remember you always have customers that are willing to help, and you can depend on them.


jelly fish should be banned from racing for a week for skipping work lol


----------



## reilly

"Dun dun DUNNNN!!"


----------



## msircracing

*Layout*

Thanks Tim!!


----------



## jhwnissan

Wow! That looks like a great layout. The long straightaway to very tight corners is going to be a nice challenge.


----------



## J Blaze

looks good !!!!


----------



## BIGG-K

:woohoo:I took off next thursday to race. Yeah!!:woohoo:


----------



## ALeeBuck

BIGG-K said:


> :woohoo:I took off next thursday to race. Yeah!!:woohoo:


Sweet Kevin! I am hoping you remember we race on wednesday though. Or do you have to work early mornings?


----------



## msircracing

Bigg-K??? He does still exist!!!!! YAY :hat::hat:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> jelly fish should be banned from racing for a week for skipping work lol


Iam sorry i was sitting at the hospital from 1030 to 930 sounds like a fun day to me doesnt it. and now doing 4 hours worth of homework in 1


----------



## OvalAlston

Dan how did that rcgt go Sunday. I hope it can take off I got alot of sweet ideas for my car.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Alston only 2 guys showed up to run it. But you should see Doug's car, he had headlights and tail lights hooked up. It looked pretty cool.


----------



## mrbighead

John, I have a few questions about the 416, I will call you tomorrow so be ready need part numbers too...


----------



## OvalAlston

ALeeBuck said:


> Alston only 2 guys showed up to run it. But you should see Doug's car, he had headlights and tail lights hooked up. It looked pretty cool.


Thats what I wanted to do but I had a sweet Idea for bodies and wheels.


----------



## OvalAlston

Did they run or no.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> Did they run or no.


Yeah, they did. But it was a cluster f of a class. 2-rcgt, 1 - wgt, 2 -12th. A little of this and that, lol.


----------



## OvalAlston

lmao do these guys usually race on wed or no


----------



## Matt K

that class looks way too slow...


----------



## Gt35rgsx

OvalAlston said:


> Thats what I wanted to do but I had a sweet Idea for bodies and wheels.


lol your 300c with street glow on the ground and srob lights. am i right alston?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

the kool thing about rcgt is all the bodies you can choose from. Bmw's to Subies. the range is enddless plus the lights like doug did. more realistic. yes its slower but it will be better grouping of racing. Doug and rick lyle are going to run the class and give more info on it. i was just putting the word out 4 them to get intrest.


----------



## Rick L

OvalAlston said:


> lmao do these guys usually race on wed or no


me and doug was just planning to run them on sundays but if we have enough people for wens. i will run also.


----------



## OvalAlston

Gt35rgsx said:


> lol your 300c with street glow on the ground and srob lights. am i right alston?


Your close Dan lol.

And Matt everything look slow to you, your vta is faster than some people 17.5 including mine. The crazy thing is vta is the same speed as 17.5 with an lrp if not faster. I gotta get some money and order like three of those tekins. I haven't heard anything from lrp as far as a new speedo so I guess I will be going with tekin. This should make you happy Matt. LOL


----------



## Gt35rgsx

OvalAlston said:


> Your close Dan lol.
> 
> And Matt everything look slow to you, your vta is faster than some people 17.5 including mine. The crazy thing is vta is the same speed as 17.5 with an lrp if not faster. I gotta get some money and order like three of those tekins. I haven't heard anything from lrp as far as a new speedo so I guess I will be going with tekin. This should make you happy Matt. LOL


lol team tekin to the rescue!!!!!:thumbsup: remeber that theres a list of people waiting for them 2.


----------



## OvalAlston

Yea matt promotes tekin more than anyone and living proof of what that thing can do.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Yea matt promotes tekin more than anyone and living proof of what that thing can do.



I love my tekin lol
...too bad I retired it from vta


----------



## J Blaze

OvalAlston wich lrps do you have?


----------



## Guest

OvalAlston said:


> I haven't heard anything from lrp as far as a new speedo so I guess I will be going with tekin.


The new LRP SXX Stock Spec is a contender, it just had some teething problems out of the gate..... 

Just ask Mr. Bighead! It can run with the Tekins no problem.

Well, until the next Tekin update at least...... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## mrbighead

kickyfast said:


> The new LRP SXX Stock Spec is a contender, it just had some teething problems out of the gate.....
> 
> Just ask Mr. Bighead! It can run with the Tekins no problem.
> 
> Well, until the next Tekin update at least......
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike, is right I think that's when setup and experience comes in ,a few of my lap times were faster. I thought he had a Tekin until Tim told me he didn't .I will like to see on a fresh track who could go there speedo to go fast in less time.


----------



## OvalAlston

J Blaze said:


> OvalAlston wich lrps do you have?


I'm running the lrp spx speedos


----------



## Guest

mrbighead said:


> Mike, is right I think that's when setup and experience comes in ,a few of my lap times were faster. I thought he had a Tekin until Tim told me he didn't .I will like to see on a fresh track who could go there speedo to go fast in less time.


It is on like Donkey Kong!  

And next time I won't be using the "red headed step child" sedan either (Evo V MS, I have only driven the thing twice). The SXX Stock Spec is in the Cyclone.

Two weeks (I forgot about Valentines day this Sunday) I will plan on heading over to MSI. :thumbsup:

Mike Slaughter


----------



## mrbighead

kickyfast said:


> It is on like Donkey Kong!
> 
> And next time I won't be using the "red headed step child" sedan either (Evo V MS, I have only driven the thing twice). The SXX Stock Spec is in the Cyclone.
> 
> Two weeks (I forgot about Valentines day this Sunday) I will plan on heading over to MSI. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Just like me know I didn't race at MSI much....


----------



## mrbighead

kickyfast said:


> It is on like Donkey Kong!
> 
> And next time I won't be using the "red headed step child" sedan either (Evo V MS, I have only driven the thing twice). The SXX Stock Spec is in the Cyclone.
> 
> Two weeks (I forgot about Valentines day this Sunday) I will plan on heading over to MSI. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike I will not be in town the 19-21.


----------



## OvalAlston

Willie when is that big race in Canada that we are supposed to go to.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Willie when is that big race in Canada that we are supposed to go to.


The 19-21. Next weekend


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Thanks Tim!!


Bitchin" layout man! Love it!!:freak:


----------



## J Blaze

OvalAlston said:


> I'm running the lrp spx speedos


I'm running the spheare I think its faster than my GTB but thats just me.


----------



## ovalfan

Hi Guys, I have a couple of old rc's that I would like to find a good home for. I would really like to trade them locally for a chassis for either oval or something for vta. I could meet almost any night at MSI as long as my boss will let me. Well here they are:

1st. RC10L graphite with cheetah ultimate front end, titanium rear axle, freshly painted Lumina body and 2 extra Associated Lumina bodies new in package. No
electronics.

2nd. Losi LXT Started life as a JRX-Pro SE and converted to truck with the Losi conversion kit. It comes with: Novak 410-M5 esc, JR Alpina PCM radio system ,Trinity Cobalt 27T motor. I also have the following spare parts new in package,front a arms and complete Trinity bearing set. There is also spare chassis,transmission and turnbuckles etc. from a roller that I purchased.
I can get pics if someone is interested and thanks for looking


----------



## ALeeBuck

Ovalfan, you have PM


----------



## f1freak

BIGG-K said:


> :woohoo:I took off next thursday to race. Yeah!!:woohoo:


Thursday ?


----------



## msircracing

*Good News*

Looks like the city of Roseville had some payroll to burn......roads are plenty clear so it looks like we will be racing tonight!!!! :hat:


----------



## msircracing

Special guest race announcer tonight..........:wave::tongue::wave::tongue:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Any 1/12ths tonite???


----------



## msircracing

there will be at least 3 other 1/12's here.


----------



## ALeeBuck

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Any 1/12ths tonite???


YOU GOT UNGROUNDED!


----------



## Matt K

old people people don't talk much do they? lol


----------



## ronbest123

hi all//// go down to toledo ohio on sunday if anybody want go let me no//
hobby stop west raceway woodville mall:wave:


----------



## f1freak

Orville?!


----------



## OvalAlston

Spx for sale if anyone is looking for one. Also C5vette you have pm. Msi you have pm


----------



## msircracing

Alston you have PM


----------



## OvalAlston

This is so boring....................................................Somebody bring this thread alive.

Marc how long before the tekins come in and are they all spoken for.


----------



## Racefool

So, how'd Wednesday go without me guys?

Blake


----------



## C5Vette

Racefool said:


> So, how'd Wednesday go without me guys?
> 
> Blake


Well, Almost nobody got sick..... Except for one that is!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Racefool said:


> So, how'd Wednesday go without me guys?
> 
> Blake


The guest announcer stunk up the place. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## tom kelley

Hey Marc, I posted some info in the DRCCC forum about MSI, Could you please check that I have all the right info up on here:

http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=35&p=119#p119


----------



## Chris Furman

Is there TC practice today? Also... when is the heat on today?


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> Is there TC practice today? Also... when is the heat on today?


yes... its cold up here


----------



## little will

Not as cold as AMS Is


----------



## bang22nd

whos racing tomorrow?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

bang22nd said:


> whos racing tomorrow?


hi Jeff!!!:wave:


----------



## bang22nd

Gt35rgsx said:


> hi Jeff!!!:wave:


Shut up and build your buggy:tongue::tongue:


----------



## ronbest123

hi you all/////:dude:


----------



## OvalAlston

Whats up ron?


----------



## f1freak

DRCCC? What ?
I havn't been on there in soooo frikin long I cant remember my sign in info.
Let me see, when was my last format?
I have to say what I want here instead of there.
Are you reading this Tom?
Has anyone looked at the old Noonan Pontiac Dealership on Van **** and the Roundabout ? Big lot , Lots of room for on and off road track.
I need to hit the lotto.

Li'l Will and Jeff Jr. lol came to AMS today but disappeared sometime shortly after the first round. Hmmm


----------



## Gt35rgsx

f1freak said:


> DRCCC? What ?
> I havn't been on there in soooo frikin long I cant remember my sign in info.
> Let me see, when was my last format?
> I have to say what I want here instead of there.
> Are you reading this Tom?
> Has anyone looked at the old Noonan Pontiac Dealership on Van **** and the Roundabout ? Big lot , Lots of room for on and off road track.
> I need to hit the lotto.
> 
> Li'l Will and Jeff Jr. lol came to AMS today but disappeared sometime shortly after the first round. Hmmm


ill be out there soon after i get my buggy together.


----------



## OvalAlston

Where is this place you guys are talking about and do they run slash there.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Li'l Will and Jeff Jr. lol came to AMS today but disappeared sometime shortly after the first round. Hmmm


dude, I broke a ballstud everytime my car went on the track, it wasn't fun lol


----------



## ronbest123

hi alston what up//////////


----------



## Gt35rgsx

OvalAlston said:


> Where is this place you guys are talking about and do they run slash there.


its out in grand blac. just north of mt. holly exit 109 off I75 and i believe they have a Sort course race or just to practice they do.


----------



## ronbest123

long way to go have some fun/////


----------



## f1freak




----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYbzpIMUMRg&feature=player_embedded


John, I know a guy that bought a 416 for 480.00 Im going to see if I can get the same deal next weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*416*

Willie,

Are you looking for the 416x or the World Edition? Let me know and we will talk......


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I know a guy that bought a 416 for 480.00 Im going to see if I can get the same deal next weekend.:thumbsup:


That was most likely an old 416 WE And not the new 416X
There are a few subtle differences. The Most prevalent is battery location.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> That was most likely an old 416 WE And not the new 416X
> There are a few subtle differences. The Most prevalent is battery location.


John, I think it's the new car the guy who owns the hobby shop have real low prices on every thing.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I think it's the new car the guy who owns the hobby shop have real low prices on every thing.


In the box ? a black box with no pics on it ? abouyt the size of a shoe box with the no #'s on the box just on the shrink wrap?
TAMIYA RULES! and X-Ray sucks....:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> In the box ? a black box with no pics on it ? abouyt the size of a shoe box with the no #'s on the box just on the shrink wrap?
> TAMIYA RULES! and X-Ray sucks....:freak:


John, just bring that car out let's see who rules.......


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> In the box ? a black box with no pics on it ? abouyt the size of a shoe box with the no #'s on the box just on the shrink wrap?
> TAMIYA RULES! and X-Ray sucks....:freak:


John, I was born in Detroit not out here like you HAha.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> In the box ? a black box with no pics on it ? abouyt the size of a shoe box with the no #'s on the box just on the shrink wrap?
> TAMIYA RULES! and X-Ray sucks....:freak:


If you need a working model of a WWII tank.....LOL...


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> In the box ? a black box with no pics on it ? abouyt the size of a shoe box with the no #'s on the box just on the shrink wrap?
> TAMIYA RULES! and X-Ray sucks....:freak:


 
Looks like there are some numbers on the box to me.....(even if they're on top of the shrink wrap!)


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> If you need a working model of a WWII tank.....LOL...


Oh MAN! If Tamiya made a M1A2 Abrams .. I would have one . Mine would shoot AirSoft pellets too!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Looks like there are some numbers on the box to me.....(even if they're on top of the shrink wrap!)


Well now the shrink wrap on mine is gone now isn't it?! :dude:
Shouldn't you be racing right now Bud? Or are you staying home for the 500?


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Well now the shrink wrap on mine is gone now isn't it?! :dude:
> Shouldn't you be racing right now Bud? Or are you staying home for the 500?


 
Yeah....I thought I'd "give up" my race day for Valentines Day....and I might catch this little race on TV this afternoon also.....LOL


----------



## f1freak

I bet I fall asleep watching it. I will set an alarm for 4pm so I can watch the pace car lead them around.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> I bet I fall asleep watching it. I will set an alarm for 4pm so I can watch the pace car lead them around.


 
Ha ha...you know that coverage starts at 1:00 today right? All the races this year are at the same time....no more guessing!!


----------



## C5Vette

Marc,

Can you please order these for me? One pair of each.....


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Ha ha...you know that coverage starts at 1:00 today right? All the races this year are at the same time....no more guessing!!


I just need to see the last 50 laps ...


----------



## msircracing

BIGZ call the store when you get a minute!!!!


----------



## Chris Furman

Dah... 416X ... Nice piece. 

Maybe if the price was right... LOL


----------



## f1freak

& hours and maybe just might get to see the end of the race.
I need to take a few pics of my 416x and post them. It came out sweet.


----------



## ALeeBuck

You think the Toyota Sprint Cup drivers hope they are effected by the recall?


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> You think the Toyota Sprint Cup drivers hope they are effected by the recall?


I think at Daytona they need the throttle to stick just to keep up with the Chevys.:freak:


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> Oh MAN! If Tamiya made a M1A2 Abrams .. I would have one . Mine would shoot AirSoft pellets too!



Here ya go ...

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=35269


----------



## Matt K

Barry Z said:


> Here ya go ...
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=35269


lmao nice find


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> Here ya go ...
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=35269


As sweet as that is the radio controlled ones are more like $1500.00.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> As sweet as that is the radio controlled ones are more like $1500.00.


get 1500 then...


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> get 1500 then...


Its not the Abrams...
Just a German Panzer or a Patton.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

f1freak said:


> Its not the Abrams...
> Just a German Panzer or a Patton.


http://www.bananahobby.com/electric-rc-tanks--airsoft-battle-tanks.html there now you can have your bb's


----------



## Chris Furman

F1 is coming Sunday... If you have one.. Bring it!


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> http://www.bananahobby.com/electric-rc-tanks--airsoft-battle-tanks.html there now you can have your bb's


Really !? Thats cool as hell! Thanks MAN!! Gonna have to save that page and get one here soon. :dude::hat::freak:


----------



## Barry Z

Gt35rgsx said:


> http://www.bananahobby.com/electric-rc-tanks--airsoft-battle-tanks.html there now you can have your bb's


Wow, Tanks 'R' Us !!


----------



## Barry Z

Marc, you have PM


----------



## f1freak

Yeah Marc ! Can you get those tanks ? :freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Really !? Thats cool as hell! Thanks MAN!! Gonna have to save that page and get one here soon. :dude::hat::freak:


New way to "take out" your competition! Take out the Cars coming out of the sweeper!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> New way to "take out" your competition! Take out the Cars coming out of the sweeper!


Just go forward and rotate the turret to the flank and FIRE ! FIRE ! FIRE !

Hu hu.. fires cool... :freak:


----------



## msircracing

Barry Z said:


> Here ya go ...
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=35269


This is what I am going to run in oval truck from now on.....poor little truck took some abuse....At least with this I can fight back!!


----------



## msircracing

Barry Z you have PM


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> F1 is coming Sunday... If you have one.. Bring it!


it would be awesome if we could get enough people to run on weds


----------



## Gt35rgsx

f1freak said:


> Just go forward and rotate the turret to the flank and FIRE ! FIRE ! FIRE !
> 
> Hu hu.. fires cool... :freak:


why shoot the cars when you can go for the drivers. :freak: go for the eyes


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> go for the eyes


that's what dougs lights are for


----------



## OvalAlston

Whats up fellas?


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Whats up fellas?


howdy!


----------



## msircracing

Ron,

How was Toledo? You win the A-main???

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Ron,
> 
> How was Toledo? You win the A-main???
> 
> Marc


I think he hit everybody, please don't tell them your from Michigan. LOL


----------



## MAV913

Hey Mark what days are oval practice in the evenings? Thanks John B


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> I think he hit everybody, please don't tell them your from Michigan. LOL


Not only a Michigan resident, but an Honors Student from the Willie Thomas school of '8 wheeling to Victory lane' :wave:

Willie you going to make it to Canada?


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Not only a Michigan resident, but an Honors Student from the Willie Thomas school of '8 wheeling to Victory lane' :wave:
> 
> Willie you going to make it to Canada?


Yes, but it's up in the air for Regionals. Who's coming to Canada with you?


----------



## msircracing

Oval practice is Tuesday and Thursday from 5-9pm....that may be changing soon though if guys don't start coming out for oval practice.....as usual people gripe and complain and I make changes and everyone doesn't show up......I think people just like to see me spin my wheels....I still love you guys though!!!!!


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Yes, but it's up in the air for Regionals. Who's coming to Canada with you?


I'm doing the 6 1/2 hour drive to Detroit and hitching across the border with Reilly. I'm out for regionals hate to miss the an event at the gate but the announcement was not early enough n=for me to get off work especially the weekend after Fastcats.


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> Oval practice is Tuesday and Thursday from 5-9pm....that may be changing soon though if guys don't start coming out for oval practice.....as usual people gripe and complain and I make changes and everyone doesn't show up......I think people just like to see me spin my wheels....I still love you guys though!!!!!


 
Hey Marc,

Did you get my "order" a few pages back?


----------



## OvalAlston

Mr Bighead u have pm.


----------



## msircracing

Hey Ray,

Yes sir, I placed the order today.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

Looks like the points series is going to start a week from tomorrow...... February 24th, 2010. The only change will be how the gift cards are paid out. Payouts will be determined by the amount of entries in each class during the points series. I haven't done the mathematics yet so I don't know what the payouts will be yet.

Hope to see you all tomorrow.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> points series.


no favorites this time please


----------



## msircracing

Sorry, I have already ordered trophies with my name on them for every class!! YAY I win!!!!


----------



## jhwnissan

Hey, it's your track so I would expect nothing less than a win in every category. Going to try a RCGT class as well? I heard there were a few people there last week. Consider me intrigued...


----------



## jhwnissan

Oh, I forgot to ask, what kind of times are the RCGT cars making around the track? I know they are pretty slow, but how slow?


----------



## msircracing

*Rcgt*

I think 11.4 was the best I saw, 17.5 TC are doing 10.2-10.4 for the really fast guys.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## jhwnissan

Ic.. dont laugh but i'm still trying to get the hang of it all and i'm running low 16's, high 15's. I will be getting a newer motor soon to run, but still can't quite move up to the brushless or lipos. My goal is just to get faster and more consistent, then add the go fast stuff. That's what I get for using a 10 year old chassis. lol
I guess that's how everyone starts. An older car to learn on before buying a beast.


----------



## f1freak

jhwnissan said:


> Ic.. dont laugh but i'm still trying to get the hang of it all and i'm running low 16's, high 15's. I will be getting a newer motor soon to run, but still can't quite move up to the brushless or lipos. My goal is just to get faster and more consistent, then add the go fast stuff. That's what I get for using a 10 year old chassis. lol
> I guess that's how everyone starts. An older car to learn on before buying a beast.


No one will laugh . If anything they will help you figure out how to make it easier for you to drive.


----------



## jhwnissan

I definitely got some great feedback last night with the track time and bought the XXX main book. It is soooo helpful!


----------



## MAV913

Here ya go Mark, John B


----------



## f1freak

MAV913 said:


> Here ya go Mark, John B


SHOOT! lol


----------



## REVCO

Chris Furman said:


> F1 is coming Sunday... If you have one.. Bring it!


You can count me in. 
-Doug


----------



## REVCO

jhwnissan said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask, what kind of times are the RCGT cars making around the track? I know they are pretty slow, but how slow?


We are still working bugs out of the cars. Rick had an 11.4 with VTA tires/wheels, I (Doug) did a 12.1 with a TANK of a body, VTA tires/wheels, and nursing it around trying not to traction roll, and Mr. Rodney I believe was also low 11's with mismatched tires and fighting understeer. When the stars align and everything is hooked, we should be within a second of the touring cars... well, not me, but you know... Mr. Rodney and maybe Rick.


----------



## f1freak

what are the MSI house rules for F1 ?


----------



## harmocy

f1freak said:


> what are the MSI house rules for F1 ?


Run what ya brung and hope ya brung enough???
Hi John from the great white north!!!


----------



## f1freak

Ya!:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Any body racing rcgt on wendsday.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Any body racing rcgt on wendsday.


that would be none of your business...


----------



## f1freak

Bad Boo Boo! Sit!


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> that would be none of your business...


Sorry about that Matt don't know what I was thinking. LOL


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> what are the MSI house rules for F1 ?



Most of us will be running the stock Johnson silver can motor. One person testing rubber all others running foam.


----------



## OvalAlston

Another day of racing. Highly anticipated


----------



## jhwnissan

Hey Marc, what brushed motors you got that would be good for RCGT? I'm gonna put it in my budget for next month along with at least one set of tires.


----------



## msircracing

We have several stock motors, which is the "equivalent" to a 17.5 brushless.


----------



## jhwnissan

Any particular one a bit stronger than the other? I know they wont be quite as fast as the brushless, but it might hold me over a bit longer.


----------



## jhwnissan

Also, I never did hear but what is the race fee every week?


----------



## f1freak

So TCS Rules then ? Kewl!


----------



## msircracing

*Race fee*

Normally $10, next week it is $5. That being said we are having a Racer Appreciation night again next Weds., the 24th. Race fees will be $5.00 per class, free pizza and free pop for all racers!!!! This is to kick off the start of the new points series!!!

Hope you can all make it out!!

Marc


----------



## jhwnissan

Does anyone run an unsensored motor? I've heard they sometimes have problems but what are the pros and cons in racing on carpet?


----------



## f1freak

jhwnissan said:


> Does anyone run an unsensored motor? I've heard they sometimes have problems but what are the pros and cons in racing on carpet?


A 10th scale car with a sensorless motor may cog at low speeds and most likely wont have the drive ability as the smoother operating sensored design. And If Im not mistaken the sensorless one could not take advantage of timing boost from the speedo. I think that those are best used in helicopters and planes where the motor is usually running wide open , or at least needing no low speed control.


----------



## jhwnissan

Thanks so much f1freak... it seems that sensored is where it's at unless you are on a wide open track. I will budget for a sensored esc then.


----------



## jhwnissan

Would it be a big deal if I ran an old ford focus body in rcgt? I looked over the RCGT rules, but didnt see anything that said for or against it.


----------



## f1freak

jhwnissan said:


> Thanks so much f1freak... it seems that sensored is where it's at unless you are on a wide open track. I will budget for a sensored esc then.


The Mamba Max Pro is the least expensive one that is fast. The Next ones are the Tekin RS and Tekin RS Pro. If you have the extra coin maybe try a Advanced Electronics Black Diamond. Marc is raffling one off right now for $10 a ticket . Once he has sold 35 tickets he will draw the winner ! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> 35 tickets he will draw the winner ! Good luck everyone.


actually he is stopping at 30 tickets now!


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> actually he is stopping at 30 tickets now!


How many are left!?


----------



## C5Vette

7 as of last night.....


----------



## msircracing

Only 6 left.......


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> Only 6 left.......


I guess I was right Marc, they are selling like hotcakes! lol


----------



## msircracing

mmmmmmmm.....hotcakes sound good!!!!


----------



## jhwnissan

mmmmm syrup


----------



## Matt K

Marc u should start selling breakfast on Sundays, bring in a griddle and sell pancakes


----------



## jhwnissan

That's a great idea! If I didnt go to church, I would gladly donate my time to cooking them. I LOVE to cook... just ask my soon to be wife. Nothin like a few blueberry pancakes with loads of syrup to slow down the fast guys reactions 3 minutes into a race.  hahaha


----------



## msircracing

*Black Diamond*

Only 5 tickets left!!!


----------



## msircracing

Down to 4 tickets..........


----------



## f1freak

mmmmm Butter!


----------



## REVCO

msircracing said:


> mmmmmmmm.....hotcakes sound good!!!!


...and maple sausage links.


----------



## BIGG-K

Did someone say hotcakes on sunday? And maple sausage links. You guys are gonna make me miss Church. I'm still trying to make it out there. Theres been a lot of changes in my life, now it's time to race again. See you all soon. Oh, whats up with the ticket thing?


----------



## Car_Cars77

Thanks for sharing the information! 


SuperChargers


----------



## Matt K

BIGG-K said:


> Did someone say hotcakes on sunday? And maple sausage links. You guys are gonna make me miss Church. I'm still trying to make it out there. Theres been a lot of changes in my life, now it's time to race again. See you all soon. Oh, whats up with the ticket thing?


i was jk about the hotcakes lol, the tickets are for the black diamond speedo


----------



## little will

Hows school matt????


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> Hows school matt????


oh u mean sitting on hobbytalk?? great!:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*Black Diamond Update*

3 Tickets left!!!!


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> 3 Tickets left!!!!


no point in trying it's rigged anyways


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> no point in trying it's rigged anyways


Antisocial mother... Rigged eh ? So who's gonna win ?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Antisocial mother... Rigged eh ? So who's gonna win ?


antisocial? haha
crystal ball says...........Marc will be the winner


----------



## OvalAlston

I'm predicting roadcoursealston will be the winner..........................at least I'm hoping.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

OvalAlston said:


> I'm predicting roadcoursealston will be the winner..........................at least I'm hoping.


haha we will just have to see. who wants the last 3 tickets?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

*Tekin*

We have only one tekin rs left!!!! come and get it!!!!


----------



## tom kelley

Hey anyone have a spare DTV converter box for the TV at MSI? I can donate my antenna for it.


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> Hows school matt????


Little Will, what did you you learn today at school?:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> We have only one tekin rs left!!!! come and get it!!!!


Hi Dan, Will should be sending you and Marc pick for the new layout for Monday.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> I'm predicting roadcoursealston will be the winner..........................at least I'm hoping.


roadcousealston? I only know of an alston that is a pro oval driver lol


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> roadcousealston? I only know of an alston that is a pro oval driver lol


haha no road course he's good just his lefts are better lol jk


----------



## OvalAlston

lol you guys are crazy. I'm trying to get a handle on this whole left and right driving. Its so many sponsored drivers at this track its crazy. Trying to hold my own.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

OvalAlston said:


> lol you guys are crazy. I'm trying to get a handle on this whole left and right driving. Its so many sponsored drivers at this track its crazy. Trying to hold my own.


haha you do good alston dont worry about it. It will come


----------



## Gt35rgsx

F1freak you have a PMer


----------



## msircracing

The tv at the track is HD, it doesn't need a converter. It just needs and hd antenna or for a certain track owner to take the time to hook his sling box up properly.


----------



## OvalAlston

Gt35rgsx said:


> haha you do good alston dont worry about it. It will come


Thanks Dan I hope it will come sooner than later.lol


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Thanks Dan I hope it will come sooner than later.lol


go practice everyday!!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

RoadcourseAlston you have a PMer


----------



## Barry Z

Marc, you have PM.


----------



## OvalAlston

Dan you got pm


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Marc, you have another PM.


----------



## msircracing

Back at ya Barry.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

msircracing said:


> Back at ya Barry.


hey me and alston PMing you guys back off lol


----------



## msircracing

You should be sweeping not pm'ing!!! Now get to work slacker!!!!! Or cleaning the pits....hint hint......


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> You should be sweeping not pm'ing!!! Now get to work slacker!!!!! Or cleaning the pits....hint hint......


he'd rather watch YouTube videos


----------



## tom kelley

msircracing said:


> The tv at the track is HD, it doesn't need a converter. It just needs and hd antenna or for a certain track owner to take the time to hook his sling box up properly.


sweet, i'll just bring in my antenna


----------



## Gt35rgsx

msircracing said:


> You should be sweeping not pm'ing!!! Now get to work slacker!!!!! Or cleaning the pits....hint hint......


haha........:tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> You should be sweeping not pm'ing!!! Now get to work slacker!!!!! Or cleaning the pits....hint hint......


Sorry Dan, but I know you have to ask you girl before you do any thing. So ask if you can clean the pits first.LOL


----------



## OvalAlston

Dan you have pm


----------



## bang22nd

Dan you have pms.


----------



## OvalAlston

Whats up Jeff


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Whats up Jeff


Not much bud, I'm working 16 hrs straight so I can make it tomorrow. So if I'm crabby thats why. Haha.


----------



## OvalAlston

Damn sorry to hear that its bitter sweet cause your getting hours but your gonna be plenty tired. I won't be there tomorrow still in canada.


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Damn sorry to hear that its bitter sweet cause your getting hours but your gonna be plenty tired. I won't be there tomorrow still in canada.


Ohh thats right, spending quality time with Will. Well good luck to all, I'm sure you guys are making MSI look good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Damn sorry to hear that its bitter sweet cause your getting hours but your gonna be plenty tired. I won't be there tomorrow still in canada.


yea let me know how ya do man


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> yea let me know how ya do man


I will, I qualified second in VTA. Little will is killlin it in 1/12th scale not only is he finishing races he's winning them. lol James is the man in 17.5 I believe he tq'd I don't know where James is for 13.5. Willie is doing good he is in the A main for 17.5 I don't know where he placed. Julie is doing great in vta not sure where she placed at the moment. Everybody is holding there own. 



bang22nd said:


> Ohh thats right, spending quality time with Will. Well good luck to all, I'm sure you guys are making MSI look good.:thumbsup:


We're trying to make Msi look as good as we can. Willie is wearin the msi shirt I need one to represent the store. More updates tomorrow fellas.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

Hey guys, we are all out of black diamond tickets!! We will be drawing a winner tomorrow!!


----------



## msircracing

Good work MSI racers!!! Keep it going.


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc will you put the winner up on Hobbytalk and you don't have to be present correct.


----------



## Rick L

OvalAlston said:


> Marc will you put the winner up on Hobbytalk and you don't have to be present correct.


You must be there...did you not read the fine print it also says that I take possession if the winner is not present.


----------



## OvalAlston

lol............no I didn't see that part.


----------



## bang22nd

What's up next for raffle? T3? Photon? Gift cert?


----------



## OvalAlston

That would be a great idea. Might wanna think about that one Marc. Seem like a good money maker for things that's not selling in the store or heck even things that sell really well.


----------



## msircracing

Only time will tell......actually if the winner isn't there I get a $300 bonus and we start over!! Just kidding, you don't have to be there and yes I will post the winner on hobbytalk. We will do another raffle, I'm just undecided about what it will be.....


----------



## msircracing

*Black Diamond!!!!*

And the winner is............................ALSTON KELSO!!!! Congrats Alston!! I have it waiting for ya!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Alston you called that yesterday Congrads dude!!!!!


----------



## f1freak

&%#$^&$ .... 

Videos To Be Posted On You Tube 

F1freak1964 Channel

I Will Post Links Once They Are Uploaded.

Nice clean setup Lloyd!


----------



## Chris Furman

Congrats to Eric Wippler! He went to TCS Omaha and took the Mini AND GT2 Wins!!


----------



## f1freak

Omaha? We gotta great big convoy ! Ain't she a beautiful sight ?


----------



## OvalAlston

Gt35rgsx said:


> Alston you called that yesterday Congrads dude!!!!!


Thanks man I still can't believe that I Alston Kelso own a black diamond never thought it would happen. I kinda did thanks Marc are plan went great more rigged raffels for the win. LOL

On a serious note all drivers be prepared.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Thanks man I still can't believe that I Alston Kelso own a black diamond never thought it would happen. I kinda did thanks Marc are plan went great more rigged raffels for the win. LOL
> 
> On a serious note all drivers be prepared.


Alston,Little Will, and James did a good job in there A main run and Julie, you guys made me proud to say we race at MSI.


----------



## OvalAlston

mrbighead said:


> Alston,Little Will, and James did a good job in there A main run and Julie, you guys made me proud to say we race at MSI.


Thanks Willie, but sir you didn't do bad yourself. All of you guys did well and congrads. I'm officially hooked on big races, I had a blast at fastcats. I am seriously about to start practicing more to get ready for all of the races coming up later on in the year.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Thanks Willie, but sir you didn't do bad yourself. All of you guys did well and congrads. I'm officially hooked on big races, I had a blast at fastcats. I am seriously about to start practicing more to get ready for all of the races coming up later on in the year.


Paul, said they are going to have a warm-up race next weekend for the Region 5 race which is March 5-7. 

Let me know if you want to go next Saturday then we still can race at MSI on Sunday.....


----------



## f1freak




----------



## f1freak




----------



## f1freak




----------



## f1freak




----------



## f1freak




----------



## f1freak




----------



## f1freak




----------



## OvalAlston

*We have just been informed that the Black Diamond will now be firmware upgradeable/configurable through the sensor port and AE will be releasing a connection cable and PC software kit, we will publish more details as we receive them.*

Hey Marc can you please let me know when they release this so I can pick it up from you. Now that I know it can do that I figure its definetly a keeper.


----------



## f1freak




----------



## f1freak




----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> *We have just been informed that the Black Diamond will now be firmware upgradeable/configurable through the sensor port and AE will be releasing a connection cable and PC software kit, we will publish more details as we receive them.*
> 
> Hey Marc can you please let me know when they release this so I can pick it up from you. Now that I know it can do that I figure its definetly a keeper.


rub it in man...rub it in.. lol jk congrats


----------



## f1freak

Last Regionals I went to Ray and I were the fastest TC's there.
AKA... no one showed up.. disappointing.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Last Regionals I went to Ray and I were the fastest TC's there.
> AKA... no one showed up.. disappointing.


John, back then no one was running rubber tires come to the race and let's see if you have the fastest TC.


----------



## f1freak




----------



## Chris Furman

F1freak... Some of your Youtube links don't work... Have a link for the F1 race?


----------



## f1freak

I've clicked on every one of them and well, I got to see them.


----------



## Chris Furman

Hmmmm.. The last 2 you posted come up ok, but not the one you just put up a second ago.


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> Hmmmm.. The last 2 you posted come up ok, but not the one you just put up a second ago.


sometimes it takes awhile for youtube to launch the vid


----------



## f1freak

Or ... if I'm editing info for it while you are trying to DL it....


----------



## Chris Furman

I did a search on Youtube site itself under f1freak1964 and none of thme show up except for the VTA one... Hmmm..

Search for "f1freak1964*02.21.10" only VTA shows


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> I did a search on Youtube site itself under f1freak1964 and none of thme show up except for the VTA one... Hmmm..
> 
> Search for "f1freak1964*02.21.10" only VTA shows


Look for the "Show all" thingy and click on it.


----------



## Chris Furman

They are all showing up now including the links here.

possibly YouTube had a hiccup... All good thanks!


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> rub it in man...rub it in.. lol jk congrats


Lol I just had to do some research on it. And found out that it is pretty cool. I was just gonna sell it and buy two tekins, I figured what did I need with a 300 dollar speedo. Lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Mr. Bangin young gir...........oops I mean bang22nd u have pm.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> two tekins.....Mr. Bangin young gir...........oops I mean bang22nd u have pm.


I would do the same... 
lmfao


----------



## TimXLB

reilly:

Hi,

YHPM!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## bang22nd

Rcalston you have a pm.


----------



## TimXLB

bang22nd:

Hi,

YHPM


----------



## Matt K

goodjob yesterday XLB... come race some more!


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Hope you guys like......please keep the complaints to a minimum........:wave:


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> Hope you guys like......please keep the complaints to a minimum........:wave:


sweet!


----------



## OvalAlston

I like that layout alot


----------



## TimXLB

MattK:

Hi,

I'm planing on coming back on Wed.... if I can't make it then I'll be down on Sunday. I still have to do some work on the TC5 although it was good in the main till I got hit.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Hope you guys like......please keep the complaints to a minimum........:wave:


Good job Marc.


----------



## OvalAlston

Mattk you have pm


----------



## Gt35rgsx

mrbighead said:


> Good job Marc.


Hey it was a team Effort!!!!! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalAlston

Dan you have pms and you also have a private message.lol


----------



## msircracing

Very funny Alston!!!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Mr. Reilly you have pm.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

OvalAlston said:


> Dan you have pms and you also have a private message.lol


HAHa its so funny i forgot to laugh


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Dan you have pms and you also have a private message.lol


lol I found that funny


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> Hey it was a team Effort!!!!! lol :thumbsup:


Sorry Dan, what a good job you have done on the layout, I love you man see you when you get home tonight on shock oil.


----------



## Matt K

.....


----------



## little will

Hey Willie are u going to use 25 or 100 wait???


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> Hey Willie are u going to use 25 or 100 wait???


will..... weight


----------



## Bigz84

John you have a pm


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> Hey Willie are u going to use 25 or 100 wait???


The same that I used on you 15 weight..


----------



## OvalAlston

Anybody have a 2cell lipo forsale if so name, specs, and price. Thanks


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> lol I found that funny


haha.............SILENCE!!


----------



## f1freak

Seriously Marc? Thats the best layout you've made yet !
You are getting better at it now that you've heard everyone cry about the crappy ones.

Oh and Id like a shot at the speedo but not worth 2 Tekins...


----------



## reilly

Just waned to let the locals know if they are looking for a T3 or two pm me or see me at the track, 

Thanks, 
James 

PS Marc the track looks FUN!! Thank god theres not a key hole in front of the drivers stand :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> haha.............SILENCE!!


is dan finally going to race tomorrow?


----------



## little will

Matt K said:


> is dan finally going to race tomorrow?


Only if his master let's him


----------



## Miller Time

little will said:


> Only if his master let's him


Shouldn't you be in school Little Boy.


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> Only if his master let's him


hahaha true


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> The same that I used on you 15 weight..


Wait ?
:freak:


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Wait ?
> :freak:


lmfao Will is an english major


----------



## f1freak

He fixed it. 
lo

Hey look ! I'm an Elder Statesman....
Soon to be Gandolf the White.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> is dan finally going to race tomorrow?


Yes the dan is going to race tomorrow:wave: is the matt going to come and vist me 2day?


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> Yes the dan is going to race tomorrow:wave:


hooray! lol


----------



## Gt35rgsx

f1freak said:


> He fixed it.
> lo
> 
> Hey look ! I'm an Elder Statesman....
> Soon to be Gandolf the White.


Is the John going to make his grand apperince in WGT tomorrow or is he going to AMS? I mean free pizza can anyone pass that up. haha jk


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> Is the John going to make his grand apperince in WGT tomorrow or is he going to AMS? I mean free pizza can anyone pass that up. haha jk


is the drivers app. thing this Wednesday??


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> Is the John going to make his grand apperince in WGT tomorrow or is he going to AMS? I mean free pizza can anyone pass that up. haha jk


Wednesdays ? I haven't raced on Wednesday since Nic has been in school.
Not really an option but I do want to come out when there is a few more than 2 or 3 per heat. I wish more people would come out Sunday. I usually only have been doing Saturday at AMS. Funds are getting a bit sparse here lately . Trying to get the big buggy dialed. Yes I do have 2 17.5 TC cars almost ready. Just that Forza 3 seems to be taking up a lot of my free time .lol


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Wednesdays ? I haven't raced on Wednesday since Nic has been in school.
> Not really an option but I do want to come out when there is a few more than 2 or 3 per heat. I wish more people would come out Sunday. I usually only have been doing Saturday at AMS. Funds are getting a bit sparse here lately . Trying to get the big buggy dialed. Yes I do have 2 17.5 TC cars almost ready. Just that Forza 3 seems to be taking up a lot of my free time .lol


i think your afraid dan will beat you...lol


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> is the drivers app. thing this Wednesday??


Yes this wesnday is Drivers app. day!!!!!:thumbsup: free pizza, pop and $5 a class!!!!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

f1freak said:


> Wednesdays ? I haven't raced on Wednesday since Nic has been in school.
> Not really an option but I do want to come out when there is a few more than 2 or 3 per heat. I wish more people would come out Sunday. I usually only have been doing Saturday at AMS. Funds are getting a bit sparse here lately . Trying to get the big buggy dialed. Yes I do have 2 17.5 TC cars almost ready. Just that Forza 3 seems to be taking up a lot of my free time .lol


haha Forza 3 Darn video games yea mines CODMW2


----------



## Matt K

when does the jelly work next?


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> haha Forza 3 Darn video games yea mines CODMW2


.....dan tries to play that game....:wave:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> .....dan tries to play that game....:wave:


hey i try to invite you but no your to good for me. i work 2night


----------



## f1freak

I'm not afraid of anyone. It's just racing. 
thats all I want to do. Driving my toy cars all by myself is futile. Racing (no matter who) is where it's at! I went far too long with out any competition and I can tell you it's about time people got competitive. No one beat me in TC in the '90's. :dude:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

f1freak said:


> I'm not afraid of anyone. It's just racing.
> thats all I want to do. Driving my toy cars all by myself is futile. Racing (no matter who) is where it's at! I went far too long with out any competition and I can tell you it's about time people got competitive. No one beat me in TC in the '90's. :dude:


matts just a drama queen:thumbsup:but only an .125 compared to wills 99.875 but we still love them both


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Hope you guys like......please keep the complaints to a minimum........:wave:




Nice layout ! Anybody brave the storm yesterday and run some laps ?


----------



## OvalAlston

Little Will and Chris Furman you have pm


----------



## msircracing

Thanks for the "good comments" about the layout.....I can't take all of the credit though.....Dan helped put it in and we tried to duplicate the snowbirds layout.....Mike S. and Fred Jr. ran some laps but didn't turn the computer on to get times. It looked pretty slippery!!!


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Thanks for the "good comments" about the layout.....I can't take all of the credit though.....Dan helped put it in and we tried to duplicate the snowbirds layout.....Mike S. and Fred Jr. ran some laps but didn't turn the computer on to get times. It looked pretty slippery!!!




I figured Mike S. would've run some laps.... but JR. ? Cool, I hope he runs tomorrow.


Wait I just figured it out ! Jr's was probably running some laps so he won't feel so bad eating that free pizza tomorrow .... ( just kidding Jr.) LOL . 
Good to see your running again !


----------



## OvalAlston

Ron you have pm


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Looks like Sunday is the day I'll be back down.


----------



## OvalAlston

Dan you have pm


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

The new points series start tomorrow and Sunday. So there is no confusion this series and nobody thinking I am "out to get them", here is how it works. The series is 8 weeks long. Your top 6 finishes count (bottom 2 get dropped). Top Qualifier in each class receives 5 bonus points each week. The tiebreaker will be most total points (meaning drops aren't counted for the tiebreaker only!). Payouts will be changed this series. Instead of a flat payout per class, the payouts will be based on entries per class during the series.

1st Place=$1.00 Per entry during series
2nd Place=$0.50 Per entry during series
3rd Place=$0.25 Per entry during series

For example if 17.5 rubber has 100 entries during the Weds. series the winner will get $100 gift card, 2nd place will get $50, 3rd place will get $25

If Oval car gets 50 entries the winner gets $50, 2nd place gets $25 and 3rd gets $12.50.

Please see me with any questions. Tomorrow is driver appreciation to kick off the points series, hope you can all make it out!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> The new points series start tomorrow and Sunday. So there is no confusion this series and nobody thinking I am "out to get them", here is how it works. The series is 8 weeks long. Your top 6 finishes count (bottom 2 get dropped). Top Qualifier in each class receives 5 bonus points each week. The tiebreaker will be most total points (meaning drops aren't counted for the tiebreaker only!). Payouts will be changed this series. Instead of a flat payout per class, the payouts will be based on entries per class during the series.
> 
> 1st Place=$1.00 Per entry during series
> 2nd Place=$0.50 Per entry during series
> 3rd Place=$0.25 Per entry during series
> 
> For example if 17.5 rubber has 100 entries during the Weds. series the winner will get $100 gift card, 2nd place will get $50, 3rd place will get $25
> 
> If Oval car gets 50 entries the winner gets $50, 2nd place gets $25 and 3rd gets $12.50.
> 
> Please see me with any questions. Tomorrow is driver appreciation to kick off the points series, hope you can all make it out!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


So you are saying that $1.75 out of each entry fee is going back into the winners gift cards? Entries being each car in your class over a 8 week race time, say 10 racers per week times 8 weeks 10x8=80 80x1.75=140 first place gets $80 2nd gets $40 3rd $20. Lets see who can do the math in 8 weeks. lol I'm just messing with you Marc, sounds good.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Little Will and Chris Furman you have pm


wHAT ARE THEY OFFERING FOR THE SPEEDO aLSTON?
oops caps lock .lol
Id like to know what the bidding is at .


----------



## OvalAlston

No one is bidding I was pming them about batteries. If I sold I was told not to take any less than 300 for it by a reputable source. Actually at the moment I have decided to keep it. And if I do sell it little will would have first dibs if he decline it's game for everybody else so I would keep everyone posted. Lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Chris Furman you have pm


----------



## REVCO

Thanks for posting those vids John! It was really nice to see myself choke in RCGT again... and getting owned in F1 because of the rubber tires... It was really cool to see how bad of a driver I actually am. When you're on the stand, it seems like you're doing a lot better than you actually are! HAHAH! I suck!

Also, If anyone is planning on running RCGT in the Sunday points, KNOW THIS... cars will be tech'd!!! If you have a boost-capable speedo, please shut the boobs off.... wait... I mean boost. Sorry. Anyway, the HPI RCGT rules apply, plus the no boost thingy, that's kind of our interpretation of the "Spirit of VTA" clause:

MOST IMPORTANTLY: If it's not in the rules, and does not encompass the spirit of slower, controlled racing with realistic looking cars, consider it illegal. This is called the "Spirit of VTA" Rule. The class is based on slower, equal playing field competition with less traction, minimal aerodynamic aids and mostly older carpet racing technology. The final objective is close, fair, wheel-to-wheel racing for all. All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final.

We were kinda shooting for Sundays with the RCGT, but if there are enough cars...


----------



## Desrosiers

I'm in for tomorrow...10th TC 17.5 & possibly 12th 13.5. See you there:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Z

Alston you have PM.


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry Z you have pm


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc u have pm need your help.


----------



## mrbighead

Hi Jeff,


----------



## Matt K

bang22nd said:


> $1.75 out of each entry fee


$1.00 not 1.75


----------



## f1freak

It doesn't mean you suck. It means your car needs work and you have to tune you driving skills. I like to watch the videos to help me find out where my car need help. Turn in, mid-turn, turn out. Or even if I'm just over driving it. Most people just need to settle down , relax and just drive the cars . Not just see how fast it will go. Funny ,I know this doesn't sound right but it takes time to go fast...:freak:


----------



## bang22nd

Matt K said:


> $1.00 not 1.75


This is one of our math experts, better look again, add first second and third place winnings for each entry.


----------



## Matt K

bang22nd said:


> This is one of our math experts, better look again, add first second and third place winnings for each entry.


lmao shutup
no I just read the way u worded it wrong


----------



## msircracing

*Tonight*

Driver Appreciation Day is here again!!!! Hope everyone can make it out, we have plenty of pizza on the way!!! Entry fees are also reduced tonight, only $5.00 per class!!! See everyone tonight! 

Oval guys you might want to tune your cars extra special today, I'm going to get out there and crash it up with you guys again!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## MAV913

Thank goodness I plan on running 12th scale tonight.......

just kidding Marc


----------



## ovalrider

what time does racing start tonight?


----------



## msircracing

Start time is 6:30pm tonight


----------



## andyv

This is our once a year indoor big race! Contact me if you have any questions, be nice to see you here!!!

http://forums.londonrc.com/showthread.php?t=34381

Nice layout Marc!!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Thanks again for the pizza and pop Marc! Had a good time as always.


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> Thanks again for the pizza and pop Marc! Had a good time as always.


.... and don't forget the doughnuts !!!
Thanks Marc !


----------



## f1freak

andyv said:


> This is our once a year indoor big race! Contact me if you have any questions, be nice to see you here!!!
> 
> http://forums.londonrc.com/showthread.php?t=34381
> 
> Nice layout Marc!!!!


Forty Canadian Dollars ?! You do know that technically the $ symbol means U.S. Dollars. So tell me which it is either $34.00 or what ?


----------



## mrbighead

Thanks Marc for the appreciation night. See you Sunday


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks Marc for the appreciation night, I felt really appreciated.


----------



## msircracing

Glad you guys could all come out last night!! It's always great to have all of ya!!!

Marc


----------



## andyv

Thanks Marc for the awesome night!


----------



## msircracing

You didn't even race!!!! Now you are my second favorite Canadian!!! Dan D. overtook the top spot!!! A little birdy told me Dave Johnson wants to run against you Sunday!! Man, both Andy's, Dave, James, Barry, Fred Jr., Mike S......the A could be extremely close Sunday!!


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


----------



## msircracing

Ya know John, I hear you weren't too bad yourself before you retired from real racing!!!.....I know you have the cars, you should dust them off and see if they still work....you aren't scared are you??? Ha!!!


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Ya know John, I hear you weren't too bad yourself before you retired from real racing!!!.....I know you have the cars, you should dust them off and see if they still work....you aren't scared are you??? Ha!!!


I will have some pics on here soon.


----------



## Matt K

soooooo..... uhhh how about them... Olympics?


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> soooooo..... uhhh how about them... Olympics?


That Canadian Curling chick is frickin' hot!
Did you guys see the Womens speed skating ? Those were some of the nicest butts I've ever seen! :freak:


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> That Canadian Curling chick is frickin' hot!
> Did you guys see the Womens speed skating ? Those were some of the nicest butts I've ever seen! :freak:


hahaha


----------



## msircracing

*Pics???*

John pics don't make you fast!!!


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> John pics don't make you fast!!!


pink paint does though


----------



## msircracing

Pink paint is just lighter so it flies further when it hits things!!! Plus pink cars are only able to be on the track for 3 minutes or less or they blow up!!!


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> Pink paint is just lighter so it flies further when it hits things!!! Plus pink cars are only able to be on the track for 3 minutes or less or they blow up!!!


oh yea, that's right my mistake lol


----------



## J.O.

Would anyone be interested in switching from 13.5 1/12 scale to 17.5?

The speeds with the new speedo's and softwear is extremely fast with these little cars. 17.5 would be slightly slower down the straightaway and have less rip in the infield. Much easier to drive for everyone and less expensive when you factor in tire wear and and potential parts breakage.

Just a thought.

Jeremy


----------



## Matt K

J.O. said:


> Would anyone be interested in switching from 13.5 1/12 scale to 17.5?
> 
> The speeds with the new speedo's and softwear is extremely fast with these little cars. 17.5 would be slightly slower down the straightaway and have less rip in the infield. Much easier to drive for everyone and less expensive when you factor in tire wear and and potential parts breakage.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Jeremy


yea dude i will, I was planning on doing that anyways to practice for next weekend


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> John pics don't make you fast!!!


LOL...


----------



## mrbighead

Alston, are going to MSI today? I think I should make it up there between 3:00 and 4:00.


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Alston, are going to MSI today? I think I should make it up there between 3:00 and 4:00.


too good to race at msi ayy? lol


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> too good to race at msi ayy? lol


WHAT?


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> WHAT?


why dont u race at msi anymore?


----------



## C5Vette

J.O. said:


> Would anyone be interested in switching from 13.5 1/12 scale to 17.5?
> 
> The speeds with the new speedo's and softwear is extremely fast with these little cars. 17.5 would be slightly slower down the straightaway and have less rip in the infield. Much easier to drive for everyone and less expensive when you factor in tire wear and and potential parts breakage.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Jeremy


I'd like to stick with 13.5......


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> I'd like to stock with 13.5......


"Stock" IS 17.5 Period!


----------



## OvalAlston

mrbighead said:


> Alston, are going to MSI today? I think I should make it up there between 3:00 and 4:00.


I wish I could I'm going to be stuck in school for the majority of the day unfortunately.


----------



## OvalAlston

Anybody looking for an spx I have one I need to get rid of.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Anybody looking for an spx I have one I need to get rid of.


They go for about 100 bucks at larrys ...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> They go for about 100 bucks at larrys ...


Hey John, when are you coming out to race? Can I give you mine so you can sell it for me please.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> I wish I could I'm going to be stuck in school for the majority of the day unfortunately.


I will see you Sunday then.


----------



## OvalAlston

mrbighead said:


> Hey John, when are you coming out to race? Can I give you mine so you can sell it for me please.


Mine too I can't wait to get rid of this thing


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Mine too I can't wait to get rid of this thing


So you got the free speedo to work then?:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalAlston

mrbighead said:


> So you got the free speedo to work then?:thumbsup:


Yea I did but I'm about to pick up another one for my touring car. Gotta get rid of this spx first.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Hey John, when are you coming out to race? Can I give you mine so you can sell it for me please.


Guys are diggin' the ol' SPX at Larry's . to tell you the truth I havvn't been racing there either .. Just AMS with the 8th car


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Guys are diggin' the ol' SPX at Larry's . to tell you the truth I havvn't been racing there either .. Just AMS with the 8th car


John, are you racing at AMS tommorrow if so call so I can is you race.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, are you racing at AMS tommorrow if so call so I can is you race.


:freak: u is..


----------



## OvalAlston

Dan u have pm


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> "Stock" IS 17.5 Period!


 
Shut up!! You don't even run the class....So you don't get to vote!


----------



## C5Vette

By the way that was a little "typo" while enduring the wonderful Pennsylvania weather in 8" of snow......


----------



## OvalAlston

"Indiana Jones wore a satchel"

"The Hangover" For The Win


----------



## TimXLB

I'd say 17.5 1.12th scale too..... hope to have one soon.... J.O. you coming out Sunday???? (I hope)


----------



## OvalAlston

Will if u get banned I'll get banned with u lol


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Shut up!! You don't even run the class....So you don't get to vote!


But I do have 2 of them. :hat::hat:


----------



## Chris Furman

Ok guys... So I finally have my new LRP..

* Since Marc doesn't want me to resell anything on here, even if I purchased from his shop, I removed this posting.


----------



## bang22nd

Chris you have a PM.


----------



## J.O.

TimXLB said:


> I'd say 17.5 1.12th scale too..... hope to have one soon.... J.O. you coming out Sunday???? (I hope)


No, unfortunetly I can't make it. I am going to try and make it for wed but if not I will make it thursday for practice.


----------



## msircracing

I'm still pretty sure there is an RC swap and sell area on Hobbytalk....in case you were interested in trying to keep your local hobby shop and track open.......


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> Ok guys... So I finally have my new LRP..
> 
> So I am selling my 2 race old Tekin RS... And a brand new 21.5 motor combo. If interested, PM me. Would like to sell as combo at super price.


Save me one please....


----------



## msircracing

I will give you $250 for all of it


----------



## tom kelley

J.O. said:


> Would anyone be interested in switching from 13.5 1/12 scale to 17.5?
> 
> The speeds with the new speedo's and softwear is extremely fast with these little cars. 17.5 would be slightly slower down the straightaway and have less rip in the infield. Much easier to drive for everyone and less expensive when you factor in tire wear and and potential parts breakage.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Jeremy


I enjoy the speed of 13.5, however I wonder if going slower will make the racing closer. I haven't tried 17.5 but I hope it doesn't take away from having to exercise analog throttle control. I think all the major big races are running 17.5 in 1/12th anyway. Not sure if the tires would wear less in 17.5 (in theory it will). I think Will is already running 17.5 and he keeps up pretty good. If this were a bigger track I'd probably be against the change, my only problem is the only 17.5 motor I own is in my TC, but I plan on swapping out the speedo on separate race days anyway. If the speed is scaring people away from 1/12th then I'm all for 17.5.


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> This is our once a year indoor big race! Contact me if you have any questions, be nice to see you here!!!
> 
> http://forums.londonrc.com/showthread.php?t=34381
> 
> Nice layout Marc!!!!


Hey Andy, do Barry and me get to stay at your house for the weekend, 
don't be like Barry and so no.


----------



## C5Vette

tom kelley said:


> I enjoy the speed of 13.5, however I wonder if going slower will make the racing closer. I haven't tried 17.5 but I hope it doesn't take away from having to exercise analog throttle control. I think all the major big races are running 17.5 in 1/12th anyway. Not sure if the tires would wear less in 17.5 (in theory it will). I think Will is already running 17.5 and he keeps up pretty good. If this were a bigger track I'd probably be against the change, my only problem is the only 17.5 motor I own is in my TC, but I plan on swapping out the speedo on separate race days anyway. If the speed is scaring people away from 1/12th then I'm all for 17.5.


Not you too Tom!?!?


----------



## Chris Furman

OvalAlston said:


> Anybody looking for an spx I have one I need to get rid of.



How much do you want for it? I may know someone, not sure though.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Why are people thinking about slowing the cars down now? For the longest time people were trying to find the best ESC to go as fast as possible. Now that people have kinda figured it out, they want to go to slower motors. Seems like everything is being bumped to the next slower motor. And to be clear, I don't totally disagree. Oval trucks are nearly as fast as cars now. Do you slow the trucks down, or speed up the cars, because it is like the same race twice with a different body. If 12th scale goes to 17.5, should WGT go to 13.5? Also, if 12th scale goes to 17.5, that would be 4 classes using that motor = BORING. IF IT'S NOT BROKE DON'T FIX IT!


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> IF IT'S NOT BROKE DON'T FIX IT!


Amen!! Brother.....


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ALeeBuck said:


> Why are people thinking about slowing the cars down now? For the longest time people were trying to find the best ESC to go as fast as possible. Now that people have kinda figured it out, they want to go to slower motors. Seems like everything is being bumped to the next slower motor. And to be clear, I don't totally disagree. Oval trucks are nearly as fast as cars now. Do you slow the trucks down, or speed up the cars, because it is like the same race twice with a different body. If 12th scale goes to 17.5, should WGT go to 13.5? Also, if 12th scale goes to 17.5, that would be 4 classes using that motor = BORING. IF IT'S NOT BROKE DON'T FIX IT!


U go girl:wave:haha JK


----------



## tom kelley

C5Vette said:


> Not you too Tom!?!?


actually i'm neutral on this. forget what I said.


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> Not you too Tom!?!?


I am only going to use one for this weds..


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Hey Andy, do Barry and me get to stay at your house for the weekend,
> don't be like Barry and so no.



Wille, you can stay at my house ........ it'll just cost you big $$$$$$$. lol


----------



## mrbighead

Chris, you have P.M. I did get to see some guys run the new speedo last weekend their fast...


----------



## REVCO

Anyone want to knock the dust off their MO3/MO3-M Sunday??? I'm bringing mine...


----------



## Chris Furman

REVCO said:


> Anyone want to knock the dust off their MO3/MO3-M Sunday??? I'm bringing mine...


Darn!!! Too late of a notice!! I would have had my M chassis prepped, no time now! Maybe next weekend... Anyone else have Mini? I know Eric does for sure. LOL!


----------



## REVCO

Chris Furman said:


> Darn!!! Too late of a notice!! I would have had my M chassis prepped, no time now! Maybe next weekend... Anyone else have Mini? I know Eric does for sure. LOL!


CRAP!! I know there are a few floating around... but don't know who their owners are. I've been fiddling with mine on/off all week. Running F1 last weekend got me motivated to drive it. Maybe I'll just run it in one of my RCGT heats for a laugh.


----------



## REVCO

I'll bring it next weekend for sure tho.


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> I will give you $250 for all of it



You have always been a lowballer. Btw... I removed my post. 


Reilly... You still have that Xray T3 left for sale? Not for me.. Trying to get someone in the hobby.


----------



## msircracing

Come on Chris, $250 is a good deal for both of us, I want a receipt though...lol!!!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Chris you have pm


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc whats the weight for oval guys.


----------



## harmocy

OvalAlston said:


> Marc whats the weight for oval guys.


1 cell is usually 36!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

36oz.


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks


----------



## ewippler

*Body Shells for Sale - new unpainted*

I have a few spare body shells for sale. Due to the size of them, would like to work a local deal if possible.

*VTA*
HPI Camaro -$20

*Touring Car*
Parma Mohawk Sedan Lightweight 190mm - $12

*World GT / Touring Car*
Tamiya Nismo R34 Skyline GT-R Ztune (lightweight) - $28

*Slash*
Proline Hardcore Slash Body - $15

All are unpainted and unmounted, except the slash which has been trimmed and has mounting holes.

PM or email ([email protected]) if interested. I can bring to MSI.

Erik


----------



## mrbighead

Hi Ron, are you coming to race March 14, 2010 for our VTA race?


----------



## TimXLB

Eric:

Hi,

Will you be at MSI Sunday?????

also mrbighead we will be there Sunday. please stop by and see me.


----------



## mrbighead

TimXLB said:


> Eric:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Will you be at MSI Sunday?????
> 
> also mrbighead we will be there Sunday. please stop by and see me.


Tim, I will be racing tomorrow hope to see you then. Im scared to race there those guys are just to fast for me.


----------



## REVCO

Eric- PM sent....


----------



## Gt35rgsx

......Epic Fail!!!


----------



## Matt K

http://www.youtube.com/v/M2SFBLOI2aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&


----------



## MAV913

Funny video at least me trying to close as fast as I opened it. Next time a little warning beforehand so I can tell the kids to leave the room. Five year old thought he was about to watch "the RC cars race" from the other night. REAL FREAKIN FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C5R-Racing

Matt K said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/M2SFBLOI2aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&


*LMAO!*


----------



## tom kelley

I started a Facebook event page for the MSI Points Series, you can join up and invite others to join in and check it out through your friends. This is a great way to spread the word.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000559245283#!/event.php?eid=325858981731&index=1

let me know if there's any corrections that need to be made.

Hey Marc,
I brought my TV antenna but the TV is a HDTV monitor (i checked it out), therefore it is HDTV ready but no tuner built in. It needs a converter box to pick up broadcast TV. I was kind of hoping to watch tomorrow's gold medal Hockey game between US and Canada, but I don't think that's possible now.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I will give you $250 for all of it


:freak:

Oh so its okay for you to buy stuff from this RACING forum. But not for others to sell. Thing is Marc, IMMFO not IMHO. lol... This page is great for the locals to get the low down on what other locals have to pawn off. we love you man but you just broke your own rule.. hypocrite.  

And ummm.. Tom?
You just put a 17.5 in your car and don't worry about what Ray is cheating with .. I mean running . Get that car dialed in to you! I bet you are faster with the 17.5 than the 13.5 :dude:


----------



## f1freak

tom kelley said:


> I started a Facebook event page for the MSI Points Series, you can join up and invite others to join in and check it out through your friends. This is a great way to spread the word.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000559245283#!/event.php?eid=325858981731&index=1
> 
> let me know if there's any corrections that need to be made.
> 
> Hey Marc,
> I brought my TV antenna but the TV is a HDTV monitor (i checked it out), therefore it is HDTV ready but no tuner built in. It needs a converter box to pick up broadcast TV. I was kind of hoping to watch tomorrow's gold medal Hockey game between US and Canada, but I don't think that's possible now.



PVR it Bro!


----------



## tom kelley

f1freak said:


> PVR it Bro!


yeah i guess i will, hopefully we can get out early enough tomorrow so i can catch the end.


----------



## msircracing

John......man, not even worth replying to.........

but here ya go anyways....check out this sweet link

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=142


----------



## msircracing

*Hockey Game*

Hey guys I have the slingbox up and running so we will have the Olympic hockey game on at 3:30pm today!!

Marc


----------



## Tim Stamper

MSI, u gotz a PM

Be there later today guys. Gotta go visit my sister in the hospital after work, then drive out. I expect around a 5pm arrival. I think the guys from GR area were wondering.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

tom kelley said:


> I started a Facebook event page for the MSI Points Series, you can join up and invite others to join in and check it out through your friends. This is a great way to spread the word.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000559245283#!/event.php?eid=325858981731&index=1
> 
> let me know if there's any corrections that need to be made.


Thanks for filling a spot for every day for 2 months on my blackberry's calendar and having it announce.

YAY!

Tim


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> John......man, not even worth replying to.........
> 
> but here ya go anyways....check out this sweet link
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=142


Hey man... just the facts . I know the forums have that sell it sh!p. Like I said , even you have taken advantage of being lazy and just posting it for our locals on our page. I'm pretty sure that was obvious but sometimes I wonder...


----------



## tom kelley

Tim Stamper said:


> Thanks for filling a spot for every day for 2 months on my blackberry's calendar and having it announce.
> 
> YAY!
> 
> Tim


problem fixed, I guess I should just make an event page for each point series day?


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Had lots of fun today running 1/12th scale. I think I might park the VTA's s and just run pan cars.

Thanks


----------



## Matt K

so how bout them canadians?


----------



## jhwnissan

yeah.. Matt, dont rub it in. lol


----------



## Matt K

jhwnissan said:


> yeah.. Matt, dont rub it in. lol


lol just trying to start some conversation man


----------



## little will

Let's start some drama, how about spec 12scale tires lol


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> Let's start some drama, how about spec 12scale tires lol


nah... I'll give you guys a joke....


womens rights ha!ha!


----------



## little will

Hahahahahah


----------



## little will

Matt K said:


> nah... I'll give you guys a joke....
> 
> 
> womens rights ha!ha!


Come on matt we have to give Dan some rights.


----------



## f1freak

Let my sister hit you with her left and you wont say that any more ...


----------



## ronbest123

hay will give you 250.00 for your 1/8 losi cash/


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Let my sister hit you with her left and you wont say that any more ...


hahaha


----------



## Matt K

marc,
you have pm


----------



## little will

ronbest123 said:


> hay will give you 250.00 for your 1/8 losi cash/


hahaha ya right no less than 400.


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> hahaha ya right no less than 400.


be nice anal cavity


----------



## ALeeBuck

Will, be sure to have the box ready and all paperwork when you sell it//////


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> Will, be sure to have the box ready and all paperwork when you sell it//////


lmao..


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ALeeBuck said:


> Will, be sure to have the box ready and all paperwork when you sell it//////


HaHa Paperwork y would you need that? ITS WILLS CAR STAY FAR AWAY FROM IT!!!! Think how many walls it hit? and him jumping. ha that would add to the damage. The only race he can finish is An oval race with someone elses car sorry truck:wave:


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> HaHa Paperwork y would you need that? ITS WILLS CAR STAY FAR AWAY FROM IT!!!! Think how many walls it hit? and him jumping. ha that would add to the damage. The only race he can finish is An oval race with someone elses car:wave:


hey! hypocrite! you broke my rim!!:tongue:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> HaHa Paperwork y would you need that? ITS WILLS CAR STAY FAR AWAY FROM IT!!!! Think how many walls it hit? and him jumping. ha that would add to the damage. The only race he can finish is An oval race with someone elses car sorry truck:wave:


dan you are a grate big boob/////


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ALeeBuck said:


> dan you are a grate big boob/////


haha boobs. wait wheres will. "he does have nice boobs" i poped wills booby touch cherry


----------



## little will

Gt35rgsx said:


> haha boobs. wait wheres will. "he does have nice boobs" i poped wills booby touch cherry


noo sorry dan shelby did that lol :wave:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

little will said:


> noo sorry dan shelby did that lol :wave:


HaHa for all the crap you say. you make me laugh like sissy girl


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> HaHa Paperwork y would you need that? ITS WILLS CAR STAY FAR AWAY FROM IT!!!! Think how many walls it hit? and him jumping. ha that would add to the damage. The only race he can finish is An oval race with someone elses car sorry truck:wave:


Oh don't worry ... He drove it only about 100 feet ... then in to a pole going backwards on the track. So... only once.
Ill give him $100.00 not a penny more. 

Corn hole


----------



## Matt K

i reported both of you for inappropriate behavior


----------



## Matt K

Matt K said:


> i reported both of you for inappropriate behavior


jk lol


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> jk lol


No i reported you for saying bad words


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> No i reported you for saying bad words


is jelly working today?


----------



## f1freak




----------



## bang22nd

This is sad to see the MSI thread bumped so low. How's everyone doing?
Hey I have a question, I have a guy here at work trying to make me buy his old first generation E-maxx, in really good condition, but what is it worth? I don't want to insult him but it is old.


----------



## msircracing

Is it completely stock? Batteries included? What all do you get? If it is just stock everything with no battery......maybe $150-$175.


----------



## MAV913

Hey Marc, There is oval practice tonight???? Just checking.... Thanks John B


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc are you there all day.


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> Is it completely stock? Batteries included? What all do you get? If it is just stock everything with no battery......maybe $150-$175.


well it is completely stock but it is about 12yrs old, batt's are junk but yeah it's all there. Original novak speedo with the old tamiya connectors. How much is a emaxx now?


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> This is sad to see the MSI thread bumped so low. How's everyone doing?
> Hey I have a question, I have a guy here at work trying to make me buy his old first generation E-maxx, in really good condition, but what is it worth? I don't want to insult him but it is old.


Is it stock? Rule of thumb is about 50% on the Dollar. Unless it,s MINT! Or if it has any hop ups. Theres too many options to list to say what its worth. Buyer be ware.


----------



## OvalAlston

I think its 384 or 364 for the new emaxx


----------



## MAV913

bang22nd said:


> This is sad to see the MSI thread bumped so low. How's everyone doing?
> Hey I have a question, I have a guy here at work trying to make me buy his old first generation E-maxx, in really good condition, but what is it worth? I don't want to insult him but it is old.


I think everyone is still recovering from Sunday's race day........


----------



## OvalAlston

*Sunday Races*

Sunday race turnout was the best I had ever seen........Lets keep it going:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

Alston,

I am here until about 7.

John,

Yes it is oval practice today.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Me and Greg will be up there soon.


----------



## f1freak

I got some mounted tires , and a battery for Dish. 
So you'l all have to view me for a short time.
Don't know if I can race yet but that remains to be seen. 
Maybe just to say hi and record the mains.
:freak:


----------



## Matt K

if anyone wants to run f1 let me know i will have mine


----------



## Matt K

hey marc i'll just ask you those questions later tonight or something


----------



## f1freak




----------



## ovalrider

marc, just wanted to say thanks again for helping me on the set-up for my oval truck. scott


----------



## msircracing

No problem Scott....

John,

Really???


----------



## MAV913

Man, those video's of that track looks like a hack job, It makes me appreciate the nice facility Marc has even more.........


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N21-xhQFCLE&feature=player_embedded
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cOzNav66-0&feature=player_embedded
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpcvNI32StM&feature=player_embedded


Why John,


----------



## MAV913

Looks cobbled together thats all. Even when Marc was running off road his track looked better. More professional I guess but thats just my opinion.


----------



## OvalAlston

^^^^^^^^ I 100% agree


----------



## bang22nd

MAV913 said:


> Looks cobbled together thats all. Even when Marc was running off road his track looked better. More professional I guess but thats just my opinion.


:freak:The place looks like a building code violation:freak:


----------



## f1freak

:freak:Whatever...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> :freak:Whatever...


This forum is for On road please that's why I stared it for MSI, and big races outside of MI.


----------



## f1freak

It is for friends locally to chat on line about something we have in common. 
Not one of you said one word when I posted videos from AMS. (dirt track)
Fact of the matter is when anyone at Larry's says anything about MSI its never bad. Even when Larry is talking. The worst I've heard is "the other place".
We all know Larry and EVERYONE in Michigan owes him a big THANK YOU BUD. Yes even you Marc. No animosity here guys . I just want to race everything! Except Orville.


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> It is for friends locally to chat on line about something we have in common.
> Not one of you said one word when I posted videos from AMS. (dirt track)
> Fact of the matter is when anyone at Larry's says anything about MSI its never bad. Even when Larry is talking. The worst I've heard is "the other place".
> We all know Larry and EVERYONE in Michigan owes him a big THANK YOU BUD. Yes even you Marc. No animosity here guys . I just want to race everything! Except Orville.


I never bashed Larry's, I just said it looks bad, at least the dirt at ams is one color. The hodge podge cardboard ramps and jumps look really bad in person and even worse on the video. I do appreciate the vids though, I like all rc stuff but I prefer the onroad track.:wave:


----------



## f1freak

Dirt?!


----------



## Matt K

well I buy everything at P&D sooo....


----------



## f1freak

Lets face it boys , you all buy where its cheaper. I know some of you still buy on line. I buy whatever I can from Marc and you know it . Store rivalry is good for business. ie.. BK, Mickey D's, wendy's ...MMMmmmmhot n juicy.


----------



## msircracing

I am just going to say this.......I appreciate all of my customers, I know there are some that buy almost everything at MSI, I also know there are some that pay their weekly race fee here and that's it. From the guy that spends $1000 a week here to the guy that buys a few body clips a week here.....THANK YOU!! The racer's support (and bashers) have made MSI what it is today, without you guys I would have never survived these past 18 months. Hopefully we are here for years and years to come.....See you all soon.

Thanks Again,
Marc


----------



## Thirtybird

bang22nd said:


> well it is completely stock but it is about 12yrs old, batt's are junk but yeah it's all there. Original novak speedo with the old tamiya connectors. How much is a emaxx now?


Hey Jeff, I have one of those that's got less than 10 batteries through it that looks damn close to new; I didn't get a single bite when I tried to sell it for $150 on RCTech - everyone wants the new "waterproof" one. I wouldn't be afraid to offend him by offering him $100 if I were you.


----------



## bang22nd

Thirtybird said:


> Hey Jeff, I have one of those that's got less than 10 batteries through it that looks damn close to new; I didn't get a single bite when I tried to sell it for $150 on RCTech - everyone wants the new "waterproof" one. I wouldn't be afraid to offend him by offering him $100 if I were you.


Thanks Joe, I don't even want it, lol, but I just wanted to help him out of it. I may just put a best offer sign on it and see what happens.


----------



## f1freak

That was my skull!


----------



## REVCO

Matt K said:


> if anyone wants to run f1 let me know i will have mine


I think Chris, Jeff, Mark, and I, will all be bringing them regularly. I'm trying to talk Rick into getting one. I know there are enough of them out there to fill at least 2 full heats... at least there was last summer. I'm glad to see at least some of them back. 

Doug


----------



## TimXLB

Dan:

Hi,

Will you be racing this Sunday???? get your WGT ready.......


----------



## Barry Z

Marc, you have PM.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, I order that chassis from Exotek for my 009, I hope it comes in today so I can use it for this weekend.lol


----------



## msircracing

Barry you have PM


----------



## OvalAlston

Mr. Bighead u have pm


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Good luck to all thats going down to ohio this weekend. Show them how MSI does it.


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> Good luck to all thats going down to ohio this weekend. Show them how MSI does it.


And don't forget your PM's
Preventative Maintenance.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Will I know your going down to the gate but dont come back any worse then u already r.


----------



## msircracing

Good luck at Regional's everyone!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Goodluck guys


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Everyone is very talkative today I see


----------



## ronbest123

hi dan


----------



## Matt K

there is a police vta car with lights down here...


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> there is a police vta car with lights down here...


thats awesome. you should have done the taxi.... how is everyone doing so far?


----------



## TimXLB

I hear that they will be leaving lil will down there.... I guess he 's found some new friends!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

TimXLB said:


> I hear that they will be leaving lil will down there.... I guess he 's found some new friends!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey thats fine by me


----------



## TimXLB

Hey Dan:


bring your WGT car out. only run the body that's setting in the hobby shop. I have mine pretty much done and it looks BAD A$$


----------



## Gt35rgsx

TimXLB said:


> Hey Dan:
> 
> 
> bring your WGT car out. only run the body that's setting in the hobby shop. I have mine pretty much done and it looks BAD A$$


I would tim, but iam not going to be here 2morrow ill be With the wifey poo


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> I would tim, but iam not going to be here 2morrow ill be With the wifey poo


that's sad Dan. wifey poo? really?


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> that's sad Dan. wifey poo? really?


And Tigger too!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

well i do have a life outside of MSI.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Gt35rgsx said:


> well i do have a life outside of MSI.


Everybody does Dan. But a pet name, on hobby talk, its so cute I almost got sick. AND YOUR NOT MARRIED, OR ENGAGED FOR THAT MATTER. If you call her wifey poo, does she call you Eeyore? Don't get your panties in an uproar killer.


----------



## f1freak

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ovalrider

can someone tell me what the requirements are for the slash class? I.E. motor , battery,tires.....


----------



## msircracing

*Slash Rules*

STOCK........motor, ESC, servo, tires.......2WD only......Battery can be up to a 2 Cell Lipo.


----------



## ovalrider

thanks for the info.


----------



## Tim Stamper

gratz to the folks that went to the roar region 5 race. Great showing for the MSI crew.

Tim


----------



## Guest

Tim Stamper said:


> Great showing for the MSI crew.


BEST. VTA. CAR. EVER....... :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Tim Stamper

if you guys wanna see Matt, Jeff and Julie kick some butt, see below.

Still uploading, so link might take a few.


----------



## Tim Stamper

I hear some Tim guy did well in this race





 
Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

Some stock 12th scale action, lil will is in there for his normal 2-3 laps.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Whats this rumor going around that lil Will got picked up by CRC? Must have been an impressive 2-3 laps.


----------



## Tim Stamper

kickyfast's win and Willie's 3rd place stock rubber TC A Main.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Cant remember, but think lil will was supposed to race here too.

Mod 12th A Main


----------



## Tim Stamper

Some Stock TC foam. Odus did great and was fast all weekend.


----------



## mrbighead

Thanks Tim and Jeff for the video....


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Thanks Tim and Jeff for the video....


+1:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> +1:freak:


John, we miss you this weekend you could of win 17.5 rubber this year...:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, we miss you this weekend you could of win 17.5 rubber this year...:thumbsup:


That track looked pretty sweet ! Nice Podium Man!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> That track looked pretty sweet ! Nice Podium Man!


Thanks John, you need to get you car together for this Sunday we have some fast people coming Sunday for 17.5 rubber tire and maybe some 12th scale. Marc and crew is putting in a new layout in the morning for us.:wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

I have to agree with the announcer at the end of the vta main Matt Kennedy does have the fastest vta car in the world. Congrads Matt. Congrads to everybody that went you all looked great. Looked really fun I hope you guys had a great time


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> I have to agree with the announcer at the end of the vta main Matt Kennedy does have the fastest vta car in the world. Congrads Matt. Congrads to everybody that went you all looked great. Looked really fun I hope you guys had a great time


I had a lot of fun, I'm glad this is my last out of town race. Now I can save some money.


----------



## OvalAlston

Yea I'm going to start saving so I can make it to all the big races coming up later on in the year.


----------



## mrbighead

Hi Ron, hope to see you Sunday for the VTA race. I stop by and talk to Pat, sometime this week I should get a date for VTA race for Ohio.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> I have to agree with the announcer at the end of the vta main Matt Kennedy does have the fastest vta car in the world. Congrads Matt. Congrads to everybody that went you all looked great. Looked really fun I hope you guys had a great time


lol it's because I cheat


----------



## macdude

mrbighead said:


> I had a lot of fun, I'm glad this is my last out of town race. Now I can save some money.


Good to meet you down there. I had a great time. I wish my car had been a little less broken, but not too bad for the first time out with it.  

Who on here is the Photon guru I could use some help.


----------



## Chris Furman

MSI is finally a Tamiya dealer! He can now order direct.

Only took slight nudging.. LOL

Thanks Marc.


----------



## msircracing

Hey guys, those that were waiting on Receiver packs and 10R5 bumpers, they will finally be here Weds. Please call me or PM me if you want them held for you. I ordered all I could get my hands on but supplies are limited.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Raffle.......Raffle.......Raffle.......Raffle.......Raffle. Just getting something started


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Raffle.......Raffle.......Raffle.......Raffle.......Raffle. Just getting something started


no more raffles for you man lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> no more raffles for you man lol


Matt I figure I win one more I am done I wont enter anymore not even 50/50 raffle. Well yea I would still do 50/50 raffle to help with getting new things for the hobby shop.


----------



## f1freak

Racers race and gamblers gamble. Some racers gamble too.


----------



## OvalAlston

I love to gamble........................casino is calling my name right now. LOL

No addiction though.


----------



## mrbighead

macdude said:


> Good to meet you down there. I had a great time. I wish my car had been a little less broken, but not too bad for the first time out with it.
> 
> Who on here is the Photon guru I could use some help.


Macdude, are you coming to race this Sunday with us? James and Joe are the guys you want to talk to about the Photon. James should be at MSI on Sunday he races 17.5 rubber tires. Joe only races on Wednesday VTA but he has had the car since it came out..


----------



## f1freak

And I don't argue with myself either ...
wait a minute , yes I do! 
NO I DON'T!!! 
You see , no problem. :freak:


----------



## J.O.

Any pics of the new layout?


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Matt I figure I win one more I am done I wont enter anymore not even 50/50 raffle. Well yea I would still do 50/50 raffle to help with getting new things for the hobby shop.


lol hey man you can win as many times possible I would do the same


----------



## Gt35rgsx

So whos going to vist me 2night?


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> So whos going to vist me 2night?


Your Mom...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> So whos going to vist me 2night?


Little Will, maybe Ron better yet Willie.


----------



## ronbest123

want are talk auber now////


----------



## Matt K

ronbest123 said:


> want are talk auber now////


WTF???


----------



## C5Vette

Matt K said:


> WTF???


 
Ha Ha......I am truly ROTFL!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

ronbest123 said:


> want are talk auber now////


yeah, what he said ^


----------



## ronbest123

hi ray long no see. work hard///////////////////////


----------



## Tim Stamper

The layout is similar to the layout we just ran at the regional. 

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

mrbighead said:


> Macdude, are you coming to race this Sunday with us? James and Joe are the guys you want to talk to about the Photon. James should be at MSI on Sunday he races 17.5 rubber tires. Joe only races on Wednesday VTA but he has had the car since it came out..


And if u need help and don't see them, I have James on speed dial and am always willing to help anyone out. Picked up a Photon a couple weeks ago and have gone through it with a fine tooth comb. Just come up and sit for a bit, anything can be figured out.

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

Ray, have fun this weekend ......


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Ray, have fun this weekend ......


 
Not coming?


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> Not coming?


he should be //////


----------



## ALeeBuck

There needs to be a cookie monster car///


----------



## Chris Furman

WTF is this ////////////////////////// all about?


----------



## f1freak

ronbest123 said:


> hi ray long no see. work hard///////////////////////


Me Tarzan... U not! :freak:


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> WTF is this ////////////////////////// all about?


idk what ur talking about /////


----------



## bang22nd

onroadalston, your body is sexy!

////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Not coming?


Ray, are you still going this weekend to race at Andy track?


----------



## f1freak

Big Race in Canada eh?!


----------



## OvalAlston

bang22nd said:


> onroadalston, your body is sexy!
> 
> ////////////////////////////////////////////////


Jeff stop peeking through my bedroom window.......................oh you mean my ltc-r roadcourse body. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## DISH

Anybody plan to run F1 this Sunday? I finally installed electronics in the 15th anniversary car and I'd like to give it a try. Planning on some GT (Tamiya style) too.


----------



## msircracing

Dish, 

I know a few guys will be here!!


----------



## f1freak

DISH said:


> Anybody plan to run F1 this Sunday? I finally installed electronics in the 15th anniversary car and I'd like to give it a try. Planning on some GT (Tamiya style) too.


GT (Tamiya style)


----------



## ALeeBuck

TC5 Roller -$175 w/extra parts
10R5 (WGT) Roller - $150 w/extra parts
Hyper Drive Pro3 Roller - $250 w/extra parts


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Ray, are you still going this weekend to race at Andy track?


 
Yeah, That's the plan!!


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> TC5 Roller -$175 w/extra parts
> 10R5 (WGT) Roller - $150 w/extra parts
> Hyper Drive Pro3 Roller - $250 w/extra parts


 
You're not selling out are you?


----------



## ronbest123

aleebuck buy all pm ron
give call///


----------



## mrbighead

So who's coming Sunday? I know Dave is coming and fast Mike Slaughter who else?How do you like the track Barry.


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> So who's coming Sunday? I know Dave is coming and fast Mike Slaughter who else?How do you like the track Barry.


I heard that matt Kennedy guy is gonna be there...
I will run f1 also//


----------



## ALeeBuck

Ron, you have PM


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> You're not selling out are you?


Most likely gonna take up fishing.


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> Most likely gonna take up fishing.


Cmon...a couple of bad days are no reason to throw in the towel....hold on a week and make a better less emotional decision!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

IF you catch a brown snake throw it back!


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> So who's coming Sunday? I know Dave is coming and fast Mike Slaughter who else?How do you like the track Barry.



Very nice.


----------



## ovalrider

need help. can someone please tell me how to set-up my shocks on my slash. truck keeps rolling over in corners.


----------



## TimXLB

Matt:

Hi,

Is your dad racing on Sunday??? I'm coming down to race and was going to bring the M14 SPC


----------



## Matt K

TimXLB said:


> Matt:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is your dad racing on Sunday??? I'm coming down to race and was going to bring the M14 SPC


i think he might be there before work..i don't think he is racing though
sweet dude bring it


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Very nice.


 Its going to be hard getting in the A main on Sunday, we should have alot of good drives for Sunday right Mike S.

Just in a few week some peolpe will be racing outside not MSI we will be racing all Summer long yes even when its 90 degrees.:wave:


----------



## Guest

mrbighead said:


> So who's coming Sunday? I know Dave is coming and *fat* Mike Slaughter who else?


There fixed it for you so it is a bit more accurate! 

I'm just the blind squirrel who finally found his nut..... 

Can't wait for Sunday none the less! 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## ALeeBuck

ovalrider said:


> need help. can someone please tell me how to set-up my shocks on my slash. truck keeps rolling over in corners.


spread the front out. also, lay the rear shocks down as much as possible. add in the 8mm shock limiters in the shocks. while the shocks are apart use 90-100 weight oil. i heard running 3 degrees camber helps also. might want to try adding spring spacers on the right side only to stiffen it up.


----------



## ovalrider

thank you for the info.i will try these tips.i appreciate the help.


----------



## ALeeBuck

ovalrider said:


> thank you for the info.i will try these tips.i appreciate the help.


no prob, let me know if they work, then i might try them on mine, lol.


----------



## f1freak

ovalrider said:


> need help. can someone please tell me how to set-up my shocks on my slash. truck keeps rolling over in corners.


First of all you need to limit the travel by putting spacers under the piston inside the shock. Then start stiffening the springs till it pushes but remember its a truck and not a pan car. AKA slow down to turn


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> First of all you need to limit the travel by putting spacers under the piston inside the shock. Then start stiffening the springs till it pushes but remember its a truck and not a pan car. AKA slow down to turn


Gee John, you shoulda just copied and pasted what i typed, lol. But slowing down helps also.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Gee John, you shoulda just copied and pasted what i typed, lol. But slowing down helps also.


Didn't see it ...
his was the top post when I saw it ..
Besides, that would have been too easy.:dude:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Didn't see it ...
> his was the top post when I saw it ..
> Besides, that would have been too easy.:dude:


John, with all that information you have you sould be racing on Sunday at MSI.We should have 2 to 3 heats of 17.5 rubber tires.


----------



## Chris Furman

DISH said:


> Anybody plan to run F1 this Sunday? I finally installed electronics in the 15th anniversary car and I'd like to give it a try. Planning on some GT (Tamiya style) too.



You didn't show last time.

PM me on Sunday if you are coming. I would be interested in running TCS GT2 in Full trim with tires and body.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Its going to be hard getting in the A main on Sunday, we should have alot of good drives for Sunday right Mike S.
> 
> :




You're right. I told Marc it's like the Nationals every Wednesday and Sunday.


----------



## ronbest123

Hi All////


----------



## ronbest123

:wave:


----------



## ALeeBuck

ron did you see your PM?


----------



## ronbest123

YES .TOOK LOOK AT IT////


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> John, with all that information you have you sould be racing on Sunday at MSI.We should have 2 to 3 heats of 17.5 rubber tires.


well with him and will we might end up with four :tongue:


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> You're right. I told Marc it's like the Nationals every Wednesday and Sunday.


Oh thats classic! I need to go to one of those some day!


----------



## ALeeBuck

*Tc5*

Ok, I have to jack the price on the TC5. After seeing how many spare parts I have for it, Tamiya shocks, and the set up station asking $225 as a roller. Ron don't seem interested, so if anybody is looking for a like new TC5 roller set up for 17.5 rubber let me know. I think $225 is more than fair for somebody new to pay and get into the hobby, or use as a VTA car. All you need is electronics. Not that it is a good ESC, but I can include a Losi Exceleron speed control. The tires are Jaco blue (virtually new), and even will pass along the stack of set up sheets James R gave me. This was bought around labor day 09. I do have all the books still, but no box///


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Ok, I have to jack the price on the TC5. After seeing how many spare parts I have for it, Tamiya shocks, and the set up station asking $225 as a roller. Ron don't seem interested, so if anybody is looking for a like new TC5 roller set up for 17.5 rubber let me know. I think $225 is more than fair for somebody new to pay and get into the hobby, or use as a VTA car. All you need is electronics. Not that it is a good ESC, but I can include a Losi Exceleron speed control. The tires are Jaco blue (virtually new), and even will pass along the stack of set up sheets James R gave me. This was bought around labor day 09. I do have all the books still, but no box///


No box ? Damnit! :freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Anyone have a tekin for sale..........lol yea right

Msiracing you have pm


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Anyone have a tekin for sale..........lol yea right
> 
> Msiracing you have pm


Care to trade for a Black Diamond?


----------



## OvalAlston

Sorry John still not ready to get rid of it yet.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> Anyone have a tekin for sale..........lol yea right
> 
> Msiracing you have pm


we can talk...how many you looking for?


----------



## ronbest123

i have mamba max pro//


----------



## OvalAlston

I have a mamba pro already............... I just need one Adam.


----------



## ALeeBuck

you got my #, i got yours. text or call tomorrow alston.


----------



## OvalAlston

No Problem..........will do!!!


----------



## f1freak

I need a Black Diamond.... (want):freak:


----------



## Matt K

Marc has one in the shop...


----------



## msircracing

Alston you have PM


----------



## macdude

mrbighead said:


> Macdude, are you coming to race this Sunday with us? James and Joe are the guys you want to talk to about the Photon. James should be at MSI on Sunday he races 17.5 rubber tires. Joe only races on Wednesday VTA but he has had the car since it came out..


Can't make it this sunday. But I may be able to swing down on wednesday if I get the parts for my car. No reason to come if the car is broke.


----------



## mrbighead

macdude said:


> Can't make it this sunday. But I may be able to swing down on wednesday if I get the parts for my car. No reason to come if the car is broke.


If you need parts MSI can get you what you need.I only race on Sunday, they have more people on Wenesday.


----------



## TimXLB

Willie:

Just for you ...I'm coming down but NOT racing!!!!! (j/k) I will be running pan cars tho.


Lil will,

bring Tim S's transponder.... it's mine now.


James Reilly,

are you and Heather coming on Sunday???? I have Q's for you.


Thanks


----------



## mrbighead

Don't forget to set you clocks tonight one hour. For Barry I think you should just stay at home you hneed your sleep.LOL


----------



## mrbighead

HI Little Will,


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Were losing an hour of sleep tonight so remember like Mr Big Head said.Don't forget to set you clocks tonight one hour. For Barry I think you should just stay at home you need your sleep.LOL


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Does anyone have a MINI Cooper they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## reilly

TimXLB said:


> Willie:
> 
> Just for you ...I'm coming down but NOT racing!!!!! (j/k) I will be running pan cars tho.
> 
> 
> Lil will,
> 
> bring Tim S's transponder.... it's mine now.
> 
> 
> James Reilly,
> 
> are you and Heather coming on Sunday???? I have Q's for you.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I'll be there Heather can't ...see ya Sunday


----------



## ronbest123

:wave:


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Don't forget to set you clocks tonight one hour. For Barry I think you should just stay at home you hneed your sleep.LOL



LOL ..... don't forget someday you'll get old and you'll say, 'how did Barry ever do it ?'


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Dave Johnson is selling his X-ray 008 converted to an 009 with futaba digital servo $340. let me or marc know if interested.


----------



## TimXLB

onroad Alston:


YHPM


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K you have Pm


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> Dave Johnson is selling his X-ray 008 converted to an 009 with futaba digital servo $340. let me or marc know if interested.


No way , not Dave ?! lol
What are you gonna drive now knucklehead? 
Dave... sheese.

Pulled off a TQ and a win at AMS. 
Lots of fun ! Video soon. :freak:


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Matt K you have Pm


RockCrawlinAlston you have pm


----------



## andyv

Gt35rgsx said:


> Dave Johnson is selling his X-ray 008 converted to an 009 with futaba digital servo $340. let me or marc know if interested.


I heard on RCTECH that the Tigermoth II is coming out due to Dave's dilligent efforts in the refinement. Just my $.02 LOL :wave:


----------



## Barry Z

andyv said:


> I heard on RCTECH that the Tigermoth II is coming out due to Dave's dilligent efforts in the refinement. Just my $.02 LOL :wave:


LOL !!!

My guess is he might be seeing RED ............


----------



## f1freak




----------



## DISH

Looks like rain / cold all day tomorrow. I think I'll race. Running GT and F1.... BAHRAIN TOMORROW AM! 7:30 Speed channel. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## f1freak

DISH said:


> Looks like rain / cold all day tomorrow. I think I'll race. Running GT and F1.... BAHRAIN TOMORROW AM! 7:30 Speed channel. Whoo Hoo!


YAY!:freak:


----------



## little will

I think dave might be getting a dalivery from art vans.


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> I think dave might be getting a dalivery from art vans.


Funny... 
I praised that car so long ago and most of you scorned me.
Now what?


----------



## OvalAlston

Yea it is gaining popularity. Especially with Reilly blessing it race capable.

John you do have the right to say told you so in all caps and in bold.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Yea it is gaining popularity. Especially with Rielly blessing it race capable.
> 
> John you do have the right to say told you so in all caps and in bold.


:dude:


----------



## TimXLB

Dish:

Hi,

it'll be good to see you again.... after how many years???? 
as for the rain/cold...wait five minutes your in Mi. I can't wait for F1 to start. I'm even thinking about getting a F1 for running at MSI

and lil Will. 
don't forget my transponder. I need it.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> No way , not Dave ?! lol
> What are you gonna drive now knucklehead?
> Dave... sheese.
> 
> Pulled off a TQ and a win at AMS.
> Lots of fun ! Video soon. :freak:


Good job John.


----------



## harmocy

f1freak said:


> No way , not Dave ?! lol
> What are you gonna drive now knucklehead?
> Dave... sheese.
> 
> Pulled off a TQ and a win at AMS.
> Lots of fun ! Video soon. :freak:


I heard one of your old favorites!!! A Tamiya!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> No way , not Dave ?! lol
> What are you gonna drive now knucklehead?
> Dave... sheese.
> 
> Pulled off a TQ and a win at AMS.
> Lots of fun ! Video soon. :freak:



He saw and drove my TA05v2 and fell in love.


----------



## Chris Furman

Gt35rgsx said:


> Does anyone have a MINI Cooper they are looking to get rid of?



I have a M03R still in box.. and have spare parts to go with. I will be there today but late we can talk then.


----------



## msircracing

*Dave's Car!!!!*

Dave said he will take $275 for his car with motor and 2 sets of tires........


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Dave said he will take $275 for his car with motor and 2 sets of tires........


How much extra for some of his talent?


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> How much extra for some of his talent?


Priceless...


----------



## msircracing

It includes one hour of driving lessons!!!!


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> It includes one hour of driving lessons!!!!


You failed to disclose that the lessons were from Will, not Dave. That's illegal. Lol


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> You failed to disclose that the lessons were from Will, not Dave. That's illegal. Lol


Oh well then, will would have to pay the buyer of Dave's car then. :freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

So John, now that people are following you down the road of the Photon, you gonna start to play with it?


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> So John, now that people are following you down the road of the Photon, you gonna start to play with it?


SSSHHHHHH... don't tell them I was playing with it! LOL


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> Dave said he will take $275 for his car with motor and 2 sets of tires........


excuse me sir, please post items for sale in the appropiate thread:wave:


----------



## seadog

f1freak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRCpZWxpeBk&feature=player_embedded
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg2FKIhokDo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw3gMNB0jv4&feature=player_embedded


Going through 1/8 scale withdraws already. Hope Tekin sends some of my RX8 speedos back soon. 

Steve


----------



## ovalrider

aleebuck,thanxs for the tips for my slash,the set-up with the 8 mil limiters worked like a charm.i even made some people cry. rubbins racin'


----------



## DISH

Good racing action today! Great to see some long-lost race buds (Tim). Might just have to pick up some HPI X-Pattern's. Now, could you please re-locate the track just 75 miles west of the current location. Thank You.


----------



## ALeeBuck

ovalrider said:


> aleebuck,thanxs for the tips for my slash,the set-up with the 8 mil limiters worked like a charm.i even made some people cry. rubbins racin'


Sweet! glad it worked. Is this Scott?


----------



## Barry Z

Good racing today.
Looks like we're heading towards the Photon Nation !!!


----------



## Guest

Barry Z said:


> Good racing today.


Had a great time today and some great racing! Thanks MSI for having a great facility and being home to the best touring car racing in the state.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## mrbighead

I want say thank all the people that came out today. It was good to see Mike D come back after three months.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

I had fun again on Sunday. and I agree it was great to see old friends again too. as Mike said. the best touring racing in Mi, along with F1, RCGT and VTA!!!! Thanks Marc for a great track!!!! well worth the 200+mile drive every Sunday.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## f1freak

DISH said:


> Good racing action today! Great to see some long-lost race buds (Tim). Might just have to pick up some HPI X-Pattern's. Now, could you please re-locate the track just 75 miles west of the current location. Thank You.


Hey man... Get a job and a home closer to civilization . Theres a Dirt track open twice a month near you in Washtinaw. But then again , your car will smell like horse hockey! lol :freak:


----------



## ovalrider

aleebuck,didn't see you sunday,you're not giving up racing are you?and yes this is scott


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Barry you have PM


----------



## Chris Furman

Anyone have a Hudy tire truer for sale? If so.. PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Anyone have a Hudy tire truer for sale? If so.. PM me.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you sure thats the one you want ? 
The Integy Tire truer comes with a case and functions way better than the Hudy Executive one that I had. And it was less than $200 with out mandrels.


----------



## J.O.

mark you have a pm


----------



## Chris Furman

Ok guys going to sell my new RCGT body with tires and wheels. I have a newly painted Subaru with bronze HPI belted X-patterns tires mounted. None of it has been run... The body was mounted on a Losi but wheel wells not yet cut out.. So you can still mount it to anything you'd like.

Just decided to go with a different body and rim style. Send me PM if interested.


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Jeremy you have PM


----------



## bang22nd

msi racing you have a pm


----------



## TimXLB

lil will:

call me


----------



## OvalAlston

Msi you have pm


----------



## OvalAlston

Bang22nd you have pm.


----------



## TimXLB

onroadAlston:

YHPM


----------



## f1freak

Where are my Cruton parts ?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Where are my Cruton parts ?


somewhere in japan :wave:


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> somewhere in japan :wave:


Don't you mean China ?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Don't you mean China ?


T.O.P is tokyo optional parts isn't it?


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> T.O.P is tokyo optional parts isn't it?


The Car and all the parts are made in China... 
Doesn't matter the name...
Like as in real estate .. 
Location, location, location.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Location said:


> Not here, not here, not here. What can you break or need if you don't ever run the thing?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Why do wives have to kill a man's fun//////


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Why do wives have to kill a man's fun//////


Because the only thing that makes them happy is to see you unhappy.


----------



## ovalrider

looking for a 21.5 motor for my vta car. if anyone has one to sell please let me know.thanxs:thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> Because the only thing that makes them happy is to see you unhappy.


uhm yeah...that too//// 

How do you really feel though Jeff? I mean, don't sound like anything a divorced man would say AT ALL! LOL


----------



## msircracing

Jeff K, can you call the store real quick please?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

has anybody seen that diagram tekin put out for wiring a booster pack in with single cell? wondering if anybody tried it, and how it worked.

here is the link to it -> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=104209&d=1268705131


----------



## f1freak

With gas at $2.65 a gallon and the dirt track I run at is 90 miles round trip. 
I would run 4 days a week if I could. But having the parts I've been asking for is nice too. Fact of the matter the parts I ordered for my MBX6 aren't here yet either. Why is it I always have to order the swag I want? :freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB you have PM


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> has anybody seen that diagram tekin put out for wiring a booster pack in with single cell? wondering if anybody tried it, and how it worked.
> 
> here is the link to it -> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=104209&d=1268705131


That's awesome Adam. I'll try it for sure. Thanks


----------



## msircracing

John,

Probably because you order all kinds of crazy stuff.......What are you still waiting on for your couch?


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> John,
> 
> Probably because you order all kinds of crazy stuff.......What are you still waiting on for your couch?


I dont need it to run but I do want the new Lipo chassis when it finally comes out . forget about the wings but I did order a foam upper deck.


----------



## msircracing

You said you already got one!!!!!!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Thanks Tim for helping out yesterday!!!!! it was fun. we will have to do it again soon. and thanks Reilly for the pointers.


----------



## Chris Furman

bang22 / Will - you have PM


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> That's awesome Adam. I'll try it for sure. Thanks


let me know how it works, or if it changes anything. marc said my servo was going insane, and by putting a voltage regulator in it fixed it. I am wondering if that schematic is the solve for my problem.


----------



## C5Vette

Adam...that should provide regulated voltage just like if you had a Tekin in a touring car....if a regulator will fix your problem so will that. If you want to bring your stuff over I'll wire it up for you.....


----------



## f1freak

I would like to have the new LiPo chassis once it is available and the Foam upper deck please sir. Maybe Ryan took that order with him. :freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB you have PM and email


----------



## TimXLB

Chris:

Hi,

Thanks, I got them both. replied to email.


----------



## Mike_D

Hey. What time does marc open wednesday?


----------



## Mike_D

Cris you have a Pm.


----------



## Matt K

Mike_D said:


> Hey. What time does marc open wednesday?


like 9 i think


----------



## Mike_D

thanks


----------



## Matt K

Mike_D said:


> thanks


are you actually going to race today? lol


----------



## Mike_D

Dunno. i do need to rip my whole car apart tho so i might come up there to mess with the tekin some more cause i really fully understand it yet .But most likley ill be there when they open.


----------



## msircracing

We don't open until ten Mike.


----------



## OvalAlston

Bang22nd you have pm


----------



## bang22nd

R/C Alston you have s pm.


----------



## Matt K

we should raffle off a new item....


----------



## ewippler

Does anyone have Lyod's (raced Tamiya EVO V at MSI last night) PM or email?


----------



## Chris Furman

ewippler said:


> Does anyone have Lyod's (raced Tamiya EVO V at MSI last night) PM or email?




I do.. Email sent


----------



## msircracing

*17.5 Oval Truck*

I just wanted to put the thought out there to the oval truck guys. After talking to several of the oval racers, we are thinking of changing the truck class to a 21.5 instead of 17.5. I think this would slow it down and make the racing closer, less expensive on tires, parts, etc. And gives the newer guys less trouble with set up. The class was originally started to slow the cars down and have some bumper to bumper racing. Now, the trucks are faster than the cars were 4 months ago. Unlike someone said last night, this is not a way for me to sell a bunch of motors. This is completely up to the racers. Please give me your thoughts.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Little Will*

Hey Will, just wanted to say thanks for the amazing marshalling job in the main!!! Especially since it wasn't my car I was driving! If I had hit Alston's car, Adam's may have been done (Alston's too!)!! Just another reason I need you out there marshalling!! :tongue::tongue::tongue: Good Job Buddy!! See ya later today.

Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I just wanted to put the thought out there to the oval truck guys. After talking to several of the oval racers, we are thinking of changing the truck class to a 21.5 instead of 17.5. I think this would slow it down and make the racing closer, less expensive on tires, parts, etc. And gives the newer guys less trouble with set up. The class was originally started to slow the cars down and have some bumper to bumper racing. Now, the trucks are faster than the cars were 4 months ago. Unlike someone said last night, this is not a way for me to sell a bunch of motors. This is completely up to the racers. Please give me your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


I don't race Orville but that makes sense.
2 classes with the same motor and same style of racing. 
Orville needs a "VTA" class too.


----------



## ALeeBuck

21.5 in the truck, and 10.5 in the cars! HA, just an idea. But I think making the 2 classes a lot different in speed is a good idea. It makes it boring when the cars and trucks are nearly as fast as each other. To me it seemed like the same race twice with a different body.


----------



## rsil99

I think 17.5 Truck is slow enough. If you want to keep the racing closer, get rid if the turbo/boost speedos and make everyone run spec tires. Unforunately it seems like everyone has spent the money and gone to the new speedos. I don't like the idea of racing slow. If I wanted to go slow, I'd trake up rock crawling.


----------



## motor runnin

I agree with rsil99. He`s right about the speedos and the fact that your switching motors doesn`t change the fact that the people that have the big speedos will use them with 21.5 and you still have the same problem......


----------



## msircracing

I guess here is my question?? What is the fastest lap by most guys in the trucks? 5.2-5.3?? And not consistantly.....now imaging everyone doing 5.3's all race long...That is good racing, yes you aren't going as fast down the straight but you will be a lot smoother in the corners. I think next Weds., we should all get together and talk about it on race night while everyone is here. I will be racing my truck next Weds., with a 21.5 as a test.

Marc


----------



## f1freak

rsil99 said:


> I think 17.5 Truck is slow enough. If you want to keep the racing closer, get rid if the turbo/boost speedos and make everyone run spec tires. Unforunately it seems like everyone has spent the money and gone to the new speedos. I don't like the idea of racing slow. If I wanted to go slow, I'd trake up rock crawling.


So theres no difference between the Truck and the Cars ? Why even bother having 2 classes? Cheater wings and all I bet I could make the truck as fast as the car. Let me guess we will have a masters class on the horizon... Sorry Bill. :freak:


----------



## rsil99

Marc,

You being able to run 5.3's with a 21.5 doesn't mean the rest of us can. I would expect we will be running 5.7 to 6.0. Are any of the nation groups (BRL, Tour, Hooters) running 21.5's? I think we should run what the current national trend is. I do have a 21.5 and would be willing to try it for few weeks but I'm not looking forward to it.

Bob S.


----------



## msircracing

Bob, 

By slowing the cars down it should take the driving skill level out of play some. I don't think you guys will be as far off from what I run when we slow down. I may be wrong but I think that it will work. It's totally up to you guys though. I just don't want people to get frustrated and give up or go broke by repairing their cars all of the time.


----------



## ALeeBuck

rsil99 said:


> Marc,
> 
> You being able to run 5.3's with a 21.5 doesn't mean the rest of us can. I would expect we will be running 5.7 to 6.0. Are any of the nation groups (BRL, Tour, Hooters) running 21.5's? I think we should run what the current national trend is. I do have a 21.5 and would be willing to try it for few weeks but I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> Bob S.


Yes Bob, the "national trend" for trucks is 17.5. But 13.5 cars also use COT bodies, and to run open bodies, as we do, they run 10.5, or 7.5...should we do that then? Using your argument, then we should speed the cars up. If it is a money issue, then say that! I am sure for some people who are not working it could be. Again, to follow the national trends the cars should be faster, or we should be running COT bodies. I sold my truck because it was like the same race twice, just maybe .3 seconds slower per lap. Also, the truck class is usually a novice class to get people into the hobby and they work up into the faster car class. Anyhow...John, you don't race "orville" so hush, lol


----------



## Matt K

serious Orville racers run slash oval..


----------



## msircracing

A year ago, the national trend was to run 4 round cells and we started running single cell lipo. 6 months later that was a national trend. 6 months ago the big touring car class was 13.5 rubber. Then along came Mr. Tekin 203 and Mr. Mamba Max. Now 17.5 is the national trend. If everyone wants to stick with 17.5 in the trucks that is totally fine. I think it should be discussed as a group by the oval racers next weds. I don't think Bob was meaning it is a money thing (especially since he said he has a 21.5). Bob was just saying, he is a racer and wants to go fast. "I wanna go fast Ricky Bobby"!! Trust me, I love going fast too, otherwise I would race turtles or snails!


----------



## rsil99

The 13.5 car class seems to be dying. There has only been 2 or 3 of us running on race days. I think the cars are fast enough but would not mind running a 10.5 or a 13.5 COT - I don't care. If you remember, I tried a 13.5 COT body and like it. I do fear that if we go to 10.5, it could scare people away from an allready week class. We need to get more people involved no matter what we do. If going to 21.5 in truck gets more people to run, I will happily change. If we run with the same people, I would rather go faster.


----------



## bang22nd

How about we just put some slots in the track so they can go really fast and they turn themselves////////////////


----------



## DUBS

Just wanted to step in here and say hi to all. Things are very rough to say the least and I hope to come back real soon, but unsure at this time. Hope MSI is doing well.


----------



## ronbest123

oval drive say hell no////////// save money
start a .b c class.////////


----------



## f1freak

Not that I run VTA either but shouldn't we be running the classes as the rules state ? If our guys go to a big race in anything other than 17.5 TC... they will have to get the correct speedo. A.K.A lame old novak VTA should be slow so theres no trying to keep the cars from traction rolling. I bet the racing would be more fun with everyone the same (roughly)speed.


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Not that I run VTA either but shouldn't we be running the classes as the rules state ? If our guys go to a big race in anything other than 17.5 TC... they will have to get the correct speedo. A.K.A lame old novak VTA should be slow so theres no trying to keep the cars from traction rolling. I bet the racing would be more fun with everyone the same (roughly)speed.


We are running as the rules state, they are slated to change in September but they haven't yet, we found that at other places they treat vta as a beginner only class and have to make there own rules on turbo, meaning that the track owner makes the call. If the drivers can handle the turbo then let them run it, if it's a hack feast then cut them back. Trust me, or ask some of the guys that I gave the settings too, turbo isn't the end all, you still have to learn how to drive it.


----------



## Matt K

there will always be someone faster than you..


----------



## msircracing

I don't get why a non-oval driver would step in and tell you guys what choice to make. There are tracks where a track owner will just say "this is the rule and that's it". I know that isn't the right thing to do. If we decide to go to 21.5, there will be a discount given to the oval truck drivers that choose to buy a motor, and the rule wouldn't be an over night thing anyways, you would have time. To the vta point, it is ultimately my call but I let the majority rule on the turbo decision, just like the great tire debate of 2009! Either way, I will be putting a 21.5 in my truck. I didn't want to start a huge uproar but as always people that shouldn't put their input in did so anyways. I might even let the drivers do a rent to own a 21.5 if they want. Its not about the $$$ for me unlike a certain ONE of you thinks. Obviously I'm a business owner but part of that is keeping as many of my racers happy as possible. Sorry I ever brought it up guys, we will leave the rules as is if you want.

Marc


----------



## msircracing

Oh, and by the way.....HI DUBS!!! We miss ya buddy, hope all is well, stop in to chat if you are near by!


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> Just wanted to step in here and say hi to all. Things are very rough to say the least and I hope to come back real soon, but unsure at this time. Hope MSI is doing well.


 
How are you Mikey? You should drag your butt down to the track some time just to clear your mind of all those other things. If you do, let me know so that I know to bring my 1/12 scale......


----------



## J.O.

C5Vette said:


> How are you Mikey? You should drag your butt down to the track some time just to clear your mind of all those other things. If you do, let me know so that I know to bring my 1/12 scale......


Ray, I will be racing this sunday along with chuck. We will be running 17.5 if you're interested. I am going to the nats next weekend and I need to get some practice for what I will be running.

Jeremy


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> We are running as the rules state, they are slated to change in September but they haven't yet, we found that at other places they treat vta as a beginner only class and have to make there own rules on turbo, meaning that the track owner makes the call. If the drivers can handle the turbo then let them run it, if it's a hack feast then cut them back. Trust me, or ask some of the guys that I gave the settings too, turbo isn't the end all, you still have to learn how to drive it.


I have run VTA in the past and yes Zosha... they are too fast. Our rules at MSI are special and still there is no entry level class. I think the class should resemble precision driving at a meager speed and not just a few tenths off of TC lap times. Besides that most of the wrecks occur between a faster car and a back marker. And If VTA was slower my '67 Stingray wouldn't get treated. If you have a need for speed ... change the body and tires and run TC. Same for Orville... the Trucks should be slower just like reality. Thats the only reason That bald dork Geoff Bodine wins races. It looks like hes one of the so called "Busch Wackers". The slower top speed will make it tighter competition and the more expensive tires will last a lot longer.


----------



## DUBS

msircracing said:


> Oh, and by the way.....HI DUBS!!! We miss ya buddy, hope all is well, stop in to chat if you are near by!


Will do!


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> How are you Mikey? You should drag your butt down to the track some time just to clear your mind of all those other things. If you do, let me know so that I know to bring my 1/12 scale......



Will do Ray. I need some parts for the car first. I'll call you later next week.


----------



## DUBS

It's so nice to see the never ending debates. WOW its like I never left.


----------



## DUBS

WOW! Its , like I never left. Same few guys and their 2 cents. If its not tires, batteries, or motors then what?


----------



## bang22nd

We just love the drama. But the natural progression is to have the fastest car, as some drivers have shown it's not all motor or speedcontrol, everyone drives different and certain rules will handicap only certain people. As for the oval 17.5 and the vta 21.5, I agree it's getting crazy fast, even wgt agreed to go from 10.5 to 13.5, as long as everone agrees it's still racing. I know it seems like I would go either way, that's because I would but everyone in the class must agree. 
No Marc I'm not trying to step on the oval debate, I'm just responding to the guy who doesn't seem to race here anymore. Hi John


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB you have email..


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> It's so nice to see the never ending debates. WOW its like I never left.


You left ? :freak:


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> We just love the drama. But the natural progression is to have the fastest car, as some drivers have shown it's not all motor or speedcontrol, everyone drives different and certain rules will handicap only certain people. As for the oval 17.5 and the vta 21.5, I agree it's getting crazy fast, even wgt agreed to go from 10.5 to 13.5, as long as everone agrees it's still racing. I know it seems like I would go either way, that's because I would but everyone in the class must agree.
> No Marc I'm not trying to step on the oval debate, I'm just responding to the guy who doesn't seem to race here anymore. Hi John


I'd love to race but my kid has school and hes only 7 going on 4. I need money (don't we all?) and a baby sitter. What really sucks for me is Wednesday is the big show and Sunday is sort of .. lacking. I can't keep the kid out that late on a school night. Even if I left him at his mom's. I love racing and it doesn't even matter where as long as I get to race. For a few weeks there I was racing 4 times a week. For now all I can afford is once a week. I wish that weren't the case but it is. Sounds like you guys miss me. Especially Will cause he has no one to bounce off of anymore. LOL :dude:


----------



## TimXLB

Chris:

Hi,

Got it.

we will be there Sunday


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> . Especially Will cause he has no one to bounce off of anymore. LOL :dude:


hah yea except for the people in the same race as him


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> hah yea except for the people in the same race as him


So he does miss me..lol


----------



## ewippler

bang22nd said:


> We are running as the rules state, they are slated to change in September but they haven't yet, we found that at other places they treat vta as a beginner only class and have to make there own rules on turbo, meaning that the track owner makes the call. If the drivers can handle the turbo then let them run it, if it's a hack feast then cut them back. Trust me, or ask some of the guys that I gave the settings too, turbo isn't the end all, you still have to learn how to drive it.


In Oct I was started racing VTA with a 21.5, Novak GTB 4-Cell speedo in a TC3 (truly vintage) and was only 0.3sec off the pace of the fastest cars (Xray T3 with Tekin RS) and on numerious occations TQed and won with that combo. However, after getting driven past on the straight a few weeks back like I was standing still, I swapped chassis to my TCS legal TA05 with a Tekin RS. The speed difference is sickening. This past week the car was 0.8sec/lap quicker than anyone, including James (ran his wife's car in the A-main), and was the match of some of the A-main 17.5 cars down the straight away. Seems that VTA should be about low budget, close racing like it was back in Oct/Nov when I started running it. I literaly pulled out an old chassis, slapped on a set of tires and VTA body and had fun going door-to-door and nose to tail with Barry for 8 minutes. However, with the newer speedos, that really isn't possible as the VTA tires can't cope with the speed. This class is perfect to get new people involved as well as offer a fun, close competition second class for the experienced races. If people want speed, step up to 17.5 where anything is possible. 

My 2 cents of course...


----------



## Matt K

ewippler said:


> .. after getting driven past on the straight a few weeks back like I was standing still..


lol oops


----------



## ewippler

Matt K said:


> lol oops


Yep, that was Matt's Yellow Taxi cab that went whistling by... It was driven a lot better than a NY taxi, though.


----------



## Matt K

ewippler said:


> Yep, that was Matt's Yellow Taxi cab that went whistling by... It was driven a lot better than a NY taxi, though.


lol idk man they are crazy too


----------



## Chris Furman

Too bad everyone is against going with slower motors. For some reason they think that a slower motor is slower.. Most of the time you wind up going quicker and it is all about the driving. The oval guys complain about suggestions for slower motors but then I heard them complaining about 5 car heats! Try it slower... You'll probably like it and actually drive more consistently!

I like that nationally, VTA is going to 25.5 and spec speedo. I'm a supporter of that. My personal taste is RCGT... Kind of wish they had 21.5 motor with whatever esc instead of 17.5 without Turbo... You can't tech every speedo to check that. That way no one can cheat and you can have whatever speedo you wish. The big bodies naturally slow you down also.

I'm sure towards next season rules will be adjusted and motors will change. Start saving your money for the changes.


----------



## msircracing

Chris, 

I think the issue people will have with the new VTA rules are the fact that now you are going to have to buy a new ESC and Motor. If you look back at the last few posts people don't want to even buy a new motor!! In September they will be asked to spend even more money. So I agree, an $80 motor is better than a new motor, new ESC and watching your brand new ESC sit on the shelf and collect dust.


----------



## bang22nd

Well I guess then the only way to keep racing the way you guys want is to let anyone run what they want, no classes just group people by lap times. No one drives the same class the same way( well most people ). 
Eric you like Johnson, Riley and ulbrick and Marc are on a different level, many years of experience and a natural ability that few will ever reach. This place is a great place learn and compete but certain people will allways be on top. 
Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Matt K

really I think we shouldn't be worrying about the rule change for vta, for one it is months away, and we are also only club racing
obviously you need to worry about it if you goto a big event


----------



## reilly

Just so everyone knows, Heathers car is a TC spec lrp w/o the fan and a novak 21.5. No SPX, No Tekin, NO mamba...No Boost. Profile 6 in fact and a 25c battery.
Also that was after Heather ran her race I took it for a spin. Thanks for letting me run boys. 

It's still fast and REALLY fun to drive. You can be fast without the straight speed it just forces you to drive your face off!!

See u Sunday.


----------



## Thirtybird

reilly said:


> It's still fast and REALLY fun to drive. You can be fast without the straight speed it just forces you to drive your face off!!
> 
> See u Sunday.


+1

One of the most fun races I've had in a while. EWippler lapped us all a couple times, but when you run .3 - 2.0 seconds apart with someone for 5+ minutes, that's still a fun time!


----------



## ALeeBuck

i say no motors in oval. tie a string to them, stand in the center and whoever can spin the fastest for 4 minutes and stay standing wins. there, motor issue over, lol////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// oh wait, then it's just a way for Marc to sell string, HA HA HA HA HA HA HA...ugh


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> even wgt agreed to go from 10.5 to 13.5


when, who, and why?


----------



## C5Vette

If WGT changes motors I definitely won't be picking one up. I am tired of people changing classes and motors presumably because they aren't doing well. I'm definitely not chasing different classes. Let's settle in. I see why Marc wants to make a truck change and it makes some sense to me, but changing every couple of months is simply ridiculous.....


----------



## bang22nd

C5Vette said:


> If WGT changes motors I definitely won't be picking one up. I am tired of people changing classes and motors presumably because they aren't doing well. I'm definitely not chasing different classes. Let's settle in. I see why Marc wants to make a truck change and it makes some sense to me, but changing every couple of months is simply ridiculous.....


Really 10.5 is crazy fast, laps for some in the 9's for the current layout, nationally the standard is 13.5. you can run the 10.5 if you want but there was a meeting of sourts and 13.5 was agreed on, as far as I knew.


----------



## C5Vette

I ran Adams car a few times and did not find it at all too fast... My 1/12 13.5 car has always turned faster laps than the 10.5 WGT cars.....


----------



## ALeeBuck

I am going out on a limb here, but what about the ol' if it's not broke don't fix it thing? First, any changes during a points season might be kinda silly. There are some people's lives that seem to revolve around the points, and any changes might rock his/her little world. Also, as Marc said there should be a driver meeting to determine what changes, if any, should be made. The small percentage of us that have nothing better to do than post on Hobby Talk should not be trying to speak for a building full of racers.


----------



## motor runnin

Hey guys. Could someone please let me know why there is talk of replacing motors to slow us down. Are there people having problems? If you all don`t know me, I`m the guy who almost always finishes last in the oval truck class. Mitch. I get a little frustrated once in a while, but I`m still having fun. Half the fun of racing is trying to figure out how to set and tune your vehicle to become competitive. I don`t have a ton of money to throw at my truck so I do what I can do. I know for myself, I`m a nubie so, I know I will gain better times with better driving. I have only been driving for about six months once a week. I really have a lot of fun racing with you all. I love speed. I like things the way they are.


----------



## msircracing

To Mitch's point, maybe he is right. Maybe all of the oval guys would to prefer a "coaching session" of some sort to help them tune their oval cars to better suit their driving and improve their time. I am ok with hosting that, but again to Adam's point you guys all need to figure out a good time and let me know when. Maybe guys like Frank could show up too. You never know. My only rule will be that only people that race oval will be welcome to it. Sorry road course guys (not my area of expertise).


----------



## ALeeBuck

Mitch, I hope I am not talking out of line, but this is what I think is the best thing to do. Show up wednesday, even if your not planning on racing. I think Marc is wanting to have a little pow wow with the oval truck guys. THEN AND THERE you should be able to hear both sides of the issue. The important part is for people to speak up then, and stick to what is agreed upon. Remember the last oval meeting? Split nights, and early Sunday's? Everybody said it sounded good, but nobody showed. PEOPLE NEED TO SPEAK UP. IF 21.5 IN A TRUCK WILL MAKE YOU OR ANYBODY NOT WANT TO RACE, THEN SAY SO. The worse case will be for people to agree to it, then go home pissed off and not race again cause of a new color can in the truck. Will it be slower, yes it should be. Will it be cheaper in the long run, yes. Will it actually make racing closer...that can be debated WEDNESDAY.

oops, i forgot. Marc is going to test the 21.5 in his truck wednesday. So maybe it is a better idea to hold off the meeting until after the results are in?


----------



## ronbest123

oval race// will be welcome pay for motor to. next weed to back where was//////:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

ewippler said:


> In Oct I was started racing VTA with a 21.5, Novak GTB 4-Cell speedo in a TC3 (truly vintage) and was only 0.3sec off the pace of the fastest cars (Xray T3 with Tekin RS) and on numerious occations TQed and won with that combo. However, after getting driven past on the straight a few weeks back like I was standing still, I swapped chassis to my TCS legal TA05 with a Tekin RS. The speed difference is sickening. This past week the car was 0.8sec/lap quicker than anyone, including James (ran his wife's car in the A-main), and was the match of some of the A-main 17.5 cars down the straight away. Seems that VTA should be about low budget, close racing like it was back in Oct/Nov when I started running it. I literaly pulled out an old chassis, slapped on a set of tires and VTA body and had fun going door-to-door and nose to tail with Barry for 8 minutes. However, with the newer speedos, that really isn't possible as the VTA tires can't cope with the speed. This class is perfect to get new people involved as well as offer a fun, close competition second class for the experienced races. If people want speed, step up to 17.5 where anything is possible.
> 
> My 2 cents of course...



Roger that !


----------



## Tim Stamper

Wgt slowed down to 13.5 to help alleviate the pile of parts that end up at the end of the straight. When they ran 10.5"s boys and girls, turbo boost wasn't available. At ALL larger races the class is ran as 13.5 and the mod guys run a 10.5. I would also like to point out that I have been running 13.5 for 4 weeks now. Its faster than most of the 10.5 guys on the straight with the advantage of greater control and more of a fun factor. Why try and bring in new faces to a class just to have them sell everything because they can't drive it. Gimme a break. There's 2 people that have raced the class every race this series and the last, rest are hit and miss. Join in for some fun and hopefully closer racing, or just keep whining on the internet about motors. 

And for the people that don't run the class or own a wgt car, but are thinking about it, a few of us decided to run 13.5's to make it more fun but never enforced it. Run your 10.5 and just don't complain about others that decide to make the class more fun. The class is all but dead on wednesdays. It will be redone for next series and if you all want to make rules, no problem. I will listen to input from folks that run the class or want to run the class too. I have kind of adopted the class as my baby because it is rediculously fun and I do not want it to die. If it goes back to the way it was before ramping profiles and boost, the class will die instead of growing like is has so late in the season. New drivers come to me weekly asking about thecars and the lower cost to run them. Not going to turn them away. 

Tim


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> Well I guess then the only way to keep racing the way you guys want is to let anyone run what they want, no classes just group people by lap times. No one drives the same class the same way( well most people ).
> Eric you like Johnson, Riley and ulbrick and Marc are on a different level, many years of experience and a natural ability that few will ever reach. This place is a great place learn and compete but certain people will allways be on top.
> Correct me if I am wrong.


Seriously guys .. I think VTA is about DRIVERS,,, Not the cars.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Seriously guys .. I think VTA is about DRIVERS,,, Not the cars.


true dat!


----------



## OvalAlston

^^^^^Sorry Matt K we don't approve of cheaters comments here!


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> ^^^^^Sorry Matt K we don't approve of cheaters comments here!


lol my apologies 
but hey.. I must be good at it if I got away with cheating at a ROAR race


----------



## ALeeBuck

Sorry to get you so worked up Tim. But i have had my WGT car longer than you, and I think I missed one week of this current point series and had not heard a thing about a motor change. But, I guess I am a nobody and the class is far from my baby, even though it used to be fun. And when I bought my WGT in october or november tekin did have turbo, and boost, just not v203. Just a surprise to see the motor rule change on here. FYI also, I am not selling my WGT cause I can't drive it, even though it's a good enough excuse, I am selling mine so i can buy the CRC, or BMI car (12th scale versions also). It sounds silly, but i would like to only have to worry about SAE screws and tools. Also I have regretted selling Dan that CRC car since I have done so, I think the Associated car is ok, but at the "big races" it's not what it used to be.

Let's just say that somebody like Ray, Joe T, Rick D, Andy V, basically people that are real good at pan car racing do continue to run 10.5 and start cleaning house against the 13.5 people. They could do so cause the rules for wgt at MSI are 10.5, at least until the "M" from MSI changes it. Will the people running 13.5 be all upset for not getting TQ points or never being able beat the 10.5 guys? I think so, I seen and heard about the hissy thrown last time I ran and the computer wasn't set right. You know some of these silly kids live for the points series.

Isn't it funny how using the "big races" thing hurts and helps. At big races virtually every VTA car at MSI is illegal right? Who is pushing to slow down VTA cars at MSI, install little bodies, put numbers on every side, and enforce the motor/speed control issue? One or two people? The oval cars are not what they run at big races (13.5 is a COT body class), same with the trucks actually (open backs). Honestly is it too much to ask to set a rule and keep it for at least a point series? That is what would keep people away from the hobby. Why sink money on a motor and find out that all the other people decided to change the rules? 

Just my 2 cents, even though it's my last.


----------



## ALeeBuck

XLB, check your facebook please.


----------



## C5Vette

Tim Stamper said:


> Wgt slowed down to 13.5 to help alleviate the pile of parts that end up at the end of the straight. When they ran 10.5"s boys and girls, turbo boost wasn't available. At ALL larger races the class is ran as 13.5 and the mod guys run a 10.5. I would also like to point out that I have been running 13.5 for 4 weeks now. Its faster than most of the 10.5 guys on the straight with the advantage of greater control and more of a fun factor. Why try and bring in new faces to a class just to have them sell everything because they can't drive it. Gimme a break. There's 2 people that have raced the class every race this series and the last, rest are hit and miss. Join in for some fun and hopefully closer racing, or just keep whining on the internet about motors.
> 
> And for the people that don't run the class or own a wgt car, but are thinking about it, a few of us decided to run 13.5's to make it more fun but never enforced it. Run your 10.5 and just don't complain about others that decide to make the class more fun. The class is all but dead on wednesdays. It will be redone for next series and if you all want to make rules, no problem. I will listen to input from folks that run the class or want to run the class too. I have kind of adopted the class as my baby because it is rediculously fun and I do not want it to die. If it goes back to the way it was before ramping profiles and boost, the class will die instead of growing like is has so late in the season. New drivers come to me weekly asking about thecars and the lower cost to run them. Not going to turn them away.
> 
> Tim


Maybe if we all bolt 25.5's in our cars all the classes will be more "fun". I think maybe it's time for a break. We establish classes and low and behold someone will decide that they need to change it to "make it more fun" which usually means that they just want it. I've said all along I'll buy another WGT car as long as people consistently come out. Well, that hasn't really happened. I will say it has been more consistent lately, but certainly not a given that there will be WGT cars running on any given day. Heck, 1/12 scale guys come and go....while I'm there every race day. Will I get to run? You just never know. I'm really tired of a picking a class, running it, and guess what?....somebody decides to change motors, tires, bodies, the class in general....really I'm sick and tired of it. Again....maybe it's time for a break.

Marc,

Please set "the rules" for each class for a year at a time and make everyone comply. These debates are absolutely ridiculous. I don't usually get on my soap box, but people just want to change this or that at will....I'm tired of it.


----------



## msircracing

Seriously Ron? Do you only read what you want? I am completely leaving it up to the oval guys! I have never just made a rule change. Nobody is being forced into anything. Ron if all I cared about was selling motors would I really volunteer my time to help everyone set their cars up? I think Ray is probably right.....I'm not sure when because you will always have one person that says the timing is "just out to get them", but we will be setting rules for an entire year. Now c'mon guys it is still suppose to be fun, sorry for mentioning the motor thing. Keep things how they are and just race I guess. To the oval guys, if you want or need my help please don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## ALeeBuck

On a good note, Marc can read cookie monster-ese/////


----------



## msircracing

*One Final Note*

This will be my last post on Hobbytalk since I have actually let someone get to me. First I want to say SHIFT+/=? and SHIFT+1=!

That being said, Willie started this thread to let people know about a fun place to race where people could share information. I don't think he ever intended for people to bicker back and forth, that is what can ruin the hobby. Until people get back to having fun on here, I am done reading and posting on this thread, hopefully our website will be up again shortly and I can post info there. So maybe everyone will follow if I post something fun........MY FIRST RC RACE MEMORY

I was a 14 year old kid, had an RC10 buggy (gold chassis). The only track near me was an oval set up in the parking lot of a McDonalds. I showed up with a completely stock RC10, a 15 minute charger, a 1400mah stick pack (just one). No table, no chair, no light, no power supply, no tools and very little knowledge. The only thing I knew how to do was charge my battery and put my body on (which was painted on the outside) 2 qualifiers and a main. 1st qualifier, broken shock tower (duct tape fixed that right up!), second qualifier, broken A-Arm (super glue and Battery tape fixed that), the Novice B-Main, Left front wheel fell off.....I finished third and got a little tiny plaque that said 3rd place. I couldn't have been happier! I learned a lot in that first day, mostly because other people helped me out....If you are out there Dennis Aust...Thank You! That is the short story of my first race, maybe if we all look back and see why we do this it can be fun again all of the time.

Signing Out,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## mrbighead

I have to agree with Marc, I started this thread to let people know of the new track and keep people informed of times and events happening at MSI. It is also to let people know of other onroad races at other tracks. The site is mainly for on road racing. Oval has their own thread. There should be two meetings, one for oval and another one for on road to discuss what the rules are going to be for the up coming season. 

See guys at the track. 
Love Willie


----------



## DISH

Seriously, after reading some of the last few pages / posts, this is the reason why I enjoy F1 so much more. I do love real F1 of course, but running 10th scale F1 RC is still one of the last 'old school' on road classes. Mabuchi's and an old Novak Atom SC...does 'old school' get any better than this folks? Talk about low cost RC fun! NO boost, NO $300. speedo's, NO $80. BL motors. That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## little will

We have all This drama and I haven't posted anything!


----------



## bang22nd

/// how been long see weed/// 
well that was fun. Lol


----------



## Barry Z

ronbest123 said:


> oval race// will be welcome pay for motor to. next weed to back where was//////:thumbsup:


.....there's only two things I want :
A Ron Best translator ... and the most important thing is, I just want to race ....


----------



## little will

ronbest123 said:


> oval race// will be welcome pay for motor to. next weed to back where was//////:thumbsup:


Ron make good engrish!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Sadly I see no merit in what you guys posted. Hopping in on the "motor" bandwagon and really putting stuff out there that makes no sense isnt needed.

The profile that I am speaking of came out in January, not december, not november, not ..... 99% of all drivers that started this cless do not run it anymore. 13.5 motors are just as fast with the newest profiles as 10.5's in the past. IN NO FREAKING WAY AM I TRYING TO STOP YOU FROM RUNNING 10.5. 

The bulk of us agreed to run 13.5's this series, because they are fast enough and really, leave the 203 teking and 10.5's to the folks that drive mod. It's rediculously fast and most of the drivers at MSI cant handle it. 

Have fun and this internet e-peen crap really is annoying. Jumping on Jeff for mentioning that we decided to swap is just childish. I did go to ALL of the current drivers and let everyone know that we were running 13.5's. We as in Jeff and I. Mark swapped this wednesday but i dont think he is set on gearing yet. 

Run your 10.5, please do, keep the class going.

And FYI, the associated car is a good car, is very competative, just needs to be setup and driven. 

I now own your old car Adam. I'm always willing to try new things too. At the regionals I saw how good they can turn and it intrigued me. Yet I still beat 6 of them and took 3rd.

Tim


----------



## Barry Z

Tim Stamper said:


> I now own your old car Adam. I'm always willing to try new things too. At the regionals I saw how good they can turn and it intrigued me. Yet I still beat 6 of them and took 3rd.
> 
> Tim


Adam is that the CRC I sold you ? That thing gets around ....


----------



## ALeeBuck

Nobody jumped on Jeff. I just asked who, when, and why. I thought I was a recent WGT driver and I had never heard of the change in motors. As far as my old car...you now own Barry's old car that I bought and held on to until Dan had the money for it. I never ran it or anything. Earlier you did not refer to a profile, you just mentioned boost and turbo. 

I think my overall problem is rules being set one way, then driver's changing them in the middle of a points series for what ever reason. Honestly, if a 10.5 is too fast, can't the ESC settings or gears be changed to slow them down, and it be up to the car owner if they don't mind changing parts? I get it, your asking, not telling, people to change. I am the first to admit that I can't drive well, but I also know that my current work situation won't allow me to replace motors every time drivers decide to change things up.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry Z said:


> .....there's only two things I want :
> A Ron Best translator ... and the most important thing is, I just want to race ....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Maybe the Easter bunny will bring you one. And yeah, it's the one I got to hold onto for Dan.


----------



## ronbest123

:thumbsup:So I.m Bad Guy Now//////


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Nobody jumped on Jeff. I just asked who, when, and why. I thought I was a recent WGT driver and I had never heard of the change in motors. As far as my old car...you now own Barry's old car that I bought and held on to until Dan had the money for it. I never ran it or anything. Earlier you did not refer to a profile, you just mentioned boost and turbo.
> 
> I think my overall problem is rules being set one way, then driver's changing them in the middle of a points series for what ever reason. Honestly, if a 10.5 is too fast, can't the ESC settings or gears be changed to slow them down, and it be up to the car owner if they don't mind changing parts? I get it, your asking, not telling, people to change. I am the first to admit that I can't drive well, but I also know that my current work situation won't allow me to replace motors every time drivers decide to change things up.


Thanks Tim, and I don't think Adam meant any harm, but what we are trying to do is not insult certain people that won't do the simplest of two things, 
1- stop trying to drag race people on the straight away just to take them out in the corner, power is good if you know when to use it.
2- if you are more than 2 laps down give someone a place to pass you and stop doing number 1 to them.
Broken parts are only part of it a tweaked out car is just as bad, not to mention the chunked tires, messed up body, and so on.
Just my two cents cus I love to race road course, but drag racing sucks.:wave:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Jeff, I agree...some people are not decent enough to move out if the way of a faster car. I think you can ask people, even Tim, that I will actually mess my car up to move out of the way of a faster car. I know my WGT was stupid fast in the straight, but I never even passed on the straight cause I would have to get out of the way a turn or two later.


----------



## TimXLB

Adam: 

Check your Facebook page


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Jeff, I agree...some people are not decent enough to move out if the way of a faster car. I think you can ask people, even Tim, that I will actually mess my car up to move out of the way of a faster car. I know my WGT was stupid fast in the straight, but I never even passed on the straight cause I would have to get out of the way a turn or two later.


Not you Adam////// Guess again////// Just asking for some drivers edicate. I do my best to move for the fast guys even when we are close. Anyway those that need to do this won't and won't even get a clue.


----------



## ronbest123

Hey Tin
I Want To Set My Droop At. Let No?


----------



## TimXLB

Dish:

You going to make it Sunday????


----------



## bang22nd

Did anyone see, Bobby Flack made redrc.com. Cool too see someone you've raced with on there. Congrats Bobby


----------



## ALeeBuck

Circus going to, racing not/// oops, thats Yoda, not cookie monster


----------



## bang22nd

Me cookie/// you rookie rike ru need a rink/// oh that's still just poor eingrish. Lol I love it.


----------



## rkj4243

*f1freak*

John, you have PM


----------



## ALeeBuck

XLB, somebody heard I wanted to sell the WGT car and came in flashing cash. Had to let it go and not take a chance that your buddy did not want it.


----------



## TimXLB

Adam:

Hi,

Ok I'll tell him. I'll tell him.


----------



## rkj4243

*MSI Racing Questions & Comments*

OK MSI "people" I do read this forum as I know Marc, and some of the store staff, as well as f1freak. All seem like good people to me, through all my dealings with them, and now I may be asking for input and help in "ON road" racing.

Looks like I am trading my Pro 2 SC10 for a Hot Bodies Cyclone, and I know nothing about what class it will run, set ups, etc. just the fact that MSI is closer to my home, and open more hours where I can practice and improve driving skills. So any input or help along those lines woul be appreciated.
PM's at first, then in person or emails.

I have a few 'spare' Tekins for this, 13.5, and 17.5 but again, don't know class rules, what would be best, etc. so I will wait for advice.

also, in previous posts regarding motor changes, esc changes, etc. I think after reading marc's original comments he is MORE interested in keeping people involved and happy, and classes GROWING, rather than trying to upset people. Racing is about driving, and set ups, and it makes it more fun for ALL when everyone goes in feeling like they may have a chance. Just my opinion.

So, any help with Hot Bodies Cyclone S will be appreciated.


----------



## ALeeBuck

RKJ, your best bet is to just show up tomorrow or wednesday (race days) and talk to people. I think some guys still race or have raced a Cyclone. I don't know much about the car, but I have heard they are hard to get parts for. If you race, or raced something before you probably know that every person sets a car up diff, and no two cars are the same.


----------



## Chris Furman

posted some stuff for sale on this thread...


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=185


----------



## ronbest123

hi jeff ??????????????????????????????hahah


----------



## f1freak

Some one with authority sat down and made rules and then cars changes and technology made things faster . Everyone wants to win but unfortunately only one of us can do that . If the Jonse's get a new speedo and rock your socks off.. well, it's time for new socks. VTA is supposed to be VTA and not Turbo VTA... From what I read the speedo in heathers car is not VTA legal. But we want faster cars and for one I dont think the 25.5 motor is the answer. But running older electronics keeps up from tossing that old car away . Then again... I've seen a few T3 vta cars... makes me wonder .. wouldnt you want an advantage ?


----------



## rkj4243

I will show up and talk to people, already have been advised by one I trust regarding cyclone, so I may be looking at classes and then deciding upon car to run.

I know from past experiences, Marc and staff always willing to help with whatever they can.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> If WGT changes motors I definitely won't be picking one up. I am tired of people changing classes and motors presumably because they aren't doing well. I'm definitely not chasing different classes. Let's settle in. I see why Marc wants to make a truck change and it makes some sense to me, but changing every couple of months is simply ridiculous.....


Give me a break Ray . If any one can and will it's you man! And no one thinks less of you if you get a WGT with a 13.5. we all know you like foam and I bet if I showed up with a WGT and a 13.5 ,, you would too.:dude:


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB, you have PM. Thanks.


----------



## f1freak

Back in the day we all ran Mod Touring Car... we had 8 heats of them...
now we have too many classes...


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> Back in the day we all ran Mod Touring Car... we had 8 heats of them...
> now we have too many classes...


WE? They run touring car on dirt? LOL...skip playing in the sand box for a week, lock your boy in a cage, and head out to MSI.


----------



## OvalAlston

ALeeBuck said:


> WE? They run touring car on dirt? LOL...skip playing in the sand box for a week, lock your boy in a cage, and head out to MSI.


Lmao.........


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Lmao.........


I agree ??????


----------



## DISH

Wish'n I could've made it out today! Too much going on, and in WAY too late last night.


----------



## Chris Furman

DISH said:


> Wish'n I could've made it out today! Too much going on, and in WAY too late last night.



Dish.. Was a great time today! Lots of F1s... Tim now is owner of my F1. RCGT was very close and also a lot of fun! Jeff picked up a TA05v2 last Friday and ran that for RCGT also. Most fun I have had for weeks.. It is really cool to see realistic cars going down the track.

Hopefully you can make it next week!


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Had fun today once again. just got to do some work on the car. and true the tires down.
too bad there was all that road distruction by Lansing or it would have been a nice drive home....


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> WE? They run touring car on dirt? LOL...skip playing in the sand box for a week, lock your boy in a cage, and head out to MSI.


Wii:freak:


----------



## bang22nd

Chris Furman said:


> Dish.. Was a great time today! Lots of F1s... Tim now is owner of my F1. RCGT was very close and also a lot of fun! Jeff picked up a TA05v2 last Friday and ran that for RCGT also. Most fun I have had for weeks.. It is really cool to see realistic cars going down the track.
> 
> Hopefully you can make it next week!


Yes, and thanks Chris and Mark for the setup help on the ta05, the body looks cool and the tires are breaking in nicely. Hopefully I can make it next week. Jeff


----------



## Matt K

we need to start running F1 on Wednesdays


----------



## Chris Furman

Bang22nd you have PM.


----------



## DUBS

Did the rubber tires make it out for the F1 cars? How many F1 racers are there now?


----------



## Matt K

DUBS said:


> Did the rubber tires make it out for the F1 cars? How many F1 racers are there now?


there was I think 4


----------



## DUBS

Matt K said:


> there was I think 4


Matt, do you know if anyone is running rubber tires?


----------



## Matt K

DUBS said:


> Matt, do you know if anyone is running rubber tires?


I believe M.Rodney was


----------



## ronbest123

what up? matt


----------



## Chris Furman

Matt K said:


> I believe M.Rodney was




I believe everyone was running foam tires.


----------



## Chris Furman

Ok... Because I don't mind helping and sharing stuff. These were my Tekin RS setting with NO turbo for RCGT that I ran.

Drag 15
Neutral 10
bl-fw mode
Throttle profile 5
Timing 45
Turbo 0 that is Zero
2700 to 11000 rpm curve

and 40 degrees on Novak, 2 notches positive. Geared 5.4 FDR.

Motor ran about 158-162 each run. I had more pull out of the corner but Marc had more straight away speed. 

Any more questions.. Let me know.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## f1freak

Chris... 
What model is that in your Avitar ?
Is that a class of cars now ? Pan Car?


----------



## Chris Furman

Nope.. Just an avatar that we have to choose from... Could not find a TRF or Tamiya one from the limited preselected ones we have.

Was accused of using Turbo in RCGT because I won... No one even bothered to come up to me to ask... Used NO turbo.. So I posted up my setup. Love when people talk behind your back. Just friggin ask people.. I share!


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> Nope.. Just an avatar that we have to choose from... Could not find a TRF or Tamiya one from the limited preselected ones we have.
> 
> Was accused of using Turbo in RCGT because I won... No one even bothered to come up to me to ask... Used NO turbo.. So I posted up my setup. Love when people talk behind your back. Just friggin ask people.. I share!


I don't want to stir any debate but just because Turbo is set at zero doesn't mean the ESC doesn't ramp the motor timing. I thought the idea was to use the previous version without ramp settings. (Like V189, V194 or V198 without ramp or turbo) Believe me, I don't run the class so I don't care, but I thought I understood that SPX's, V203 Tekin, Black Diamond's, MM Pro, weren't legal in RCGT.....If I'm wrong correct me. Blake is thinking about running that class, so I do need to know.....


----------



## Chris Furman

C5Vette said:


> I don't want to stir any debate but just because Turbo is set at zero doesn't mean the ESC doesn't ramp the motor timing. I thought the idea was to use the previous version without ramp settings. (Like V189, V194 or V198 without ramp or turbo) Believe me, I don't run the class so I don't care, but I thought I understood that SPX's, V203 Tekin, Black Diamond's, MM Pro, weren't legal in RCGT.....If I'm wrong correct me. Blake is thinking about running that class, so I do need to know.....



I asked and was specifically told just 'no turbo.'

that's why I always thought the best solution would be 21.5 with whatever esc.. Then everything is out of the equation. No matter what the rules are decided for next season. Someone will have to buy something. It's a hobby.. If you want to play.. You have to pay.


Here are the RCGT rules listed on HPIs site:

Here is how to get the RCGT Challenge started at your local track:
- Any 1/10th scale 4WD Touring Car chassis.
- Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (No "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6 etc.)
- Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc.
- Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)

Allowable X-Pattern tire choices are up to the race organizer, with competitiveness and cost in mind:
- HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
- HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
- HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
- Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class)
- 27T/17.5 Motor Limit.
- 6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo 7.2/7.4v battery limit.
- Suggested minimum weight limit: 1450 grams


Keeping the spirit of the class, scale realism, the final decisions on specs should be decided by each local track/organizer and should reflect the local flavor of the track/racers.

This is were we decided to keep just keep the Turbo OFF.


----------



## DISH

Furman's avitar is a Porsche 962 I believe...


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> I asked and was specifically told just 'no turbo.'
> 
> that's why I always thought the best solution would be 21.5 with whatever esc.. Then everything is out of the equation. No matter what the rules are decided for next season. Someone will have to buy something. It's a hobby.. If you want to play.. You have to pay.
> 
> 
> Here are the RCGT rules listed on HPIs site:
> 
> Here is how to get the RCGT Challenge started at your local track:
> - Any 1/10th scale 4WD Touring Car chassis.
> - Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (No "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6 etc.)
> - Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc.
> - Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)
> 
> Allowable X-Pattern tire choices are up to the race organizer, with competitiveness and cost in mind:
> - HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
> - HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
> - HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
> - Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class)
> - 27T/17.5 Motor Limit.
> - 6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo 7.2/7.4v battery limit.
> - Suggested minimum weight limit: 1450 grams
> 
> 
> Keeping the spirit of the class, scale realism, the final decisions on specs should be decided by each local track/organizer and should reflect the local flavor of the track/racers.
> 
> This is were we decided to keep just keep the Turbo OFF.


Chris, 

If that was what was agreed upon that's fine....I just heard no ramping ESC's.


----------



## f1freak

DISH said:


> Furman's avitar is a Porsche 962 I believe...


Thing is it kinda looks like a real one . 

So ,, no Turbo but we can use the ramping software. somehow I think there was a loss of communication in terms there as I have heard of people referring to Turbo as Boost and visa versa. Chris obviously knows the difference. But I think there needs to be a bit more clarity there with the 203 stuff. The face tat it ramps the timing is the issue. Turbo is only when you floor it.:freak: But if thats the case all I need is a set of tires. Belted radials for me and a Nizmo 5 spoke.... sweet.


----------



## Chris Furman

Do we want to try 21.5 with whatever esc and whatever settings? That way the ESC is never in question, nor really anything else since it is also spec
tire and spec bodies. I believe that the speeds will be close to the same as 17.5 with no turbo and then the guys from VTA can move up.

Or stick with 17.5 with no turbo. 

The HPI rules do not state ESC restrictions, that is a local track rule.

Also the spec tire you need to use the stock foam insert that came with the tire.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Chris Furman said:


> Do we want to try 21.5 with whatever esc and whatever settings? That way the ESC is never in question, nor really anything else since it is also spec
> tire and spec bodies. I believe that the speeds will be close to the same as 17.5 with no turbo and then the guys from VTA can move up.
> 
> Or stick with 17.5 with no turbo.
> 
> The HPI rules do not state ESC restrictions, that is a local track rule.
> 
> Also the spec tire you need to use the stock foam insert that came with the tire.


the good thing about 17.5 with no boost is that the spx, gtb and all the non boosting speed controls will be competitive. if you make it into the 21.5 with run boost then everyone will need a tekin to keep up.


----------



## Bigz84

If anyone is interested in swapping 4 degree C hubs (carriers) for 6 degree hubs for an Xray, let me know. I have 6 degree hubs that I would like to get rid of for 4 degrees. They are for the 008, rubber version.....If anyone still owns one......
let me know


----------



## Chris Furman

Gt35rgsx said:


> the good thing about 17.5 with no boost is that the spx, gtb and all the non boosting speed controls will be competitive. if you make it into the 21.5 with run boost then everyone will need a tekin to keep up.



Correction.. SPX has timing advance, fixed, but it is there. GTB does not. GTB is slower. So the fight between those 2 isn't fair either.

So what does a person do if they have a Castle? See.. Still too much in the equation for escs. And nobody is going to tech them. The next person that wins the race will be blamed for using something else that is faster or better than theirs. Take the escs out of the equation and that's it. Again.. It comes down to... If you want to play.. You have to pay. It is one of the most expensive hobbies out there. I hear bird watching is less though! LMAO!!

Hey even the VTA guys can afford Tekin RS speedos.. I hear they were running Turbos.


----------



## DISH

Quit changing the motors guys. The speedo wars will be going on and on....seems I remember when it was who had the most expensive 6 cell pack. Sheesh! What's next. The TC/GT class is fine the way it is.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Not gonna be in the debate here, but really if the guys that created the class to have fun and to enjoy more realistic bodies wanna run 7.5's and 3 cell lipos, more power to them. Turbo is not the kicker in 203, the new way to apply timing is, so that doesn't matter.

My second class is going to be MSI-RCGT and i'm gonna run a tekin with whatever motor is decided. Just wanna have fun guys. With a few of us running the class that race wednesdays, we might get it to spread to both days. 

I'm gonna run a 1st gen TA05. Now to pick a body, HPI has a bunch of cool ones to choose from.

hugs and kisses, 

Tim


----------



## Chris Furman

DISH said:


> Quit changing the motors guys. The speedo wars will be going on and on....seems I remember when it was who had the most expensive 6 cell pack. Sheesh! What's next. The TC/GT class is fine the way it is.




Totally agree with you here, just putting options out there. Fingers will always be pointed.. No matter what.

Tim - I hear ya.

So let's all agree... RCGT.. 17.5... No turbo function. The RS, Castle and SPX will be competitive. Anyone with a GTB will have to have Wippler skill or will have to eventually upgrade to go faster to make up for their driving skill.

All other rules stay the same, bodies, tires, stock tire foams, etc.

Dish - you going to try to make it next Sunday? Will you have your RCGT car ready to go? Hope so! Lot of fun.. Those HPI tires are killer!


----------



## Chris Furman

Tim Stamper said:


> Not gonna be in the debate here, but really if the guys that created the class to have fun and to enjoy more realistic bodies wanna run 7.5's and 3 cell lipos, more power to them. Turbo is not the kicker in 203, the new way to apply timing is, so that doesn't matter.
> 
> My second class is going to be MSI-RCGT and i'm gonna run a tekin with whatever motor is decided. Just wanna have fun guys. With a few of us running the class that race wednesdays, we might get it to spread to both days.
> 
> I'm gonna run a 1st gen TA05. Now to pick a body, HPI has a bunch of cool ones to choose from.
> 
> hugs and kisses,
> 
> Tim



Another question.. Do we want to limit this to tub chassis cars only? Maybe those carbon chassis have too much of an advantage? nudge nudge to some


----------



## bang22nd

Let's stick to the HPI rules, they seem to work, the more limits you put on a class the less people want to run it. And Chris who cares what people say, it's usually just out of frustration anyway.


----------



## TimXLB

Chris:

Hi,

Call me when you get a chance.


----------



## ALeeBuck

does anybody have a F103 for sale?


----------



## Chris Furman

bang22nd said:


> Let's stick to the HPI rules, they seem to work, the more limits you put on a class the less people want to run it. And Chris who cares what people say, it's usually just out of frustration anyway.



Sounds good to me. Any chassis, all ESCs but NO TURBO on RS still stands, just like it was run this past Sunday.

Now if someone comes in with a Black Diamond.... LMAO!! I'm sure we'll have another discussion.

And if anyone is in question, please approach them and just ask if you have an issue.

Thanks everyone for participating in this conversation.


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB said:


> Chris:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Call me when you get a chance.



Tim, too late, daughter sleeping and still working on PC. Send me an email.


----------



## Barry Z

I think this could be a cool class but ..... what is the attraction ? What makes it different from 17.5 TC other then tires and a body ? I know tires are a BIG thing but from what I saw Sunday those HPI tires hook up pretty darn good ! Don't get me wrong, I'm not talking it down, actually I'm kicking around the idea of converting my Vintage car to RCGT.
The thing that's stopping me is the ESC. If you ran a Mamba I think it would be stupid fast.
It doesn't have turbo (if I remember) but it does have a boost and a throttle profile feature. I remember when Reilly first ran his Mamba in TC and everybodys jaw dropped. I know that the Tekin RS is faster but really by how much ? So I guess I come back to the same question, what's the difference between RCGT and TC ?
Maybe the tires don't hook up as good as I think and that will be the big difference between the two classes. Time will tell ...

Chris what was the fastest lap time Sunday ?


----------



## Thirtybird

RE: RCGT....

Along with Ray, I was also under the impression that ramping speedos were not to be used in RCGT - including the Tekin RS, or the SPX. Doesn't really matter to me too much since noone is bringing them on Wednesday anymore.

I would propose that before this points series ends, we get our collective heads together and pre-plan a set of classes that will be run with a specification, in writing, for each one. This way people can plan what to run come the next points series, and there's no confusion about what motor/speedo/weight/body etc. will be needed - whether it matches "national rules" or not.

$.02


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> I think this could be a cool class but ..... what is the attraction ? What makes it different from 17.5 TC other then tires and a body ? I know tires are a BIG thing but from what I saw Sunday those HPI tires hook up pretty darn good ! Don't get me wrong, I'm not talking it down, actually I'm kicking around the idea of converting my Vintage car to RCGT.
> The thing that's stopping me is the ESC. If you ran a Mamba I think it would be stupid fast.
> It doesn't have turbo (if I remember) but it does have a boost and a throttle profile feature. I remember when Reilly first ran his Mamba in TC and everybodys jaw dropped. I know that the Tekin RS is faster but really by how much ? So I guess I come back to the same question, what's the difference between RCGT and TC ?
> Maybe the tires don't hook up as good as I think and that will be the big difference between the two classes. Time will tell ...
> 
> Chris what was the fastest lap time Sunday ?



12.86 was mine and Rodney had a 12.84 I believe. More than a second off from TC.

The tires hook up very well, but the bodies slow the car down. But you also don't have the RS turbo function. I do agree with you regarding the Mamba. Main attraction is realistic looking tires, lots of different bodies to choose from spec tires, and no super high end speed.. When i turned the turbo off the power was much more linear, I had to get used to driving it old school again.


----------



## OvalAlston

Just wanted to stop by and say what's up to everyone.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

I have been watching RC/GT on Sundays and am thinking about it also. at this point all I have for speedos are Tekins and a couple GTB's (they were for my truck and buggy but they don't fit). Chris's car looked good. maybe I shouldn't gotten rid of my TA05's.....
I'll be looking at tires and bodies next Sunday.


----------



## Tim Stamper

TimXLB said:


> maybe I shouldn't gotten rid of my TA05's.....


They didnt go far, just let me know if a reverse trade is needed. Not gonna run anything new for a bit still. Won't hurt me to get em back. I did pop the Xenon chassis on one of them though.

Tim


----------



## ALeeBuck

HI ALSTON! How are you doing buddy?


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> 12.86 was mine and Rodney had a 12.84 I believe. More than a second off from TC.
> 
> The tires hook up very well, but the bodies slow the car down. But you also don't have the RS turbo function. I do agree with you regarding the Mamba. Main attraction is realistic looking tires, lots of different bodies to choose from spec tires, and no super high end speed.. When i turned the turbo off the power was much more linear, I had to get used to driving it old school again.


best i could get with my dads car was a 12.8 as well..was probably the third time the car hit the track lol


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Another question.. Do we want to limit this to tub chassis cars only? Maybe those carbon chassis have too much of an advantage? nudge nudge to some


Don't do that cause the TCS rules are almost the same for GT1 except the tires. 
I would run one of my cars in RCGT but ... theres way too much bitchin' goin on.lol


----------



## Chris Furman

Matt K said:


> best i could get with my dads car was a 12.8 as well..was probably the third time the car hit the track lol



Perfect! LOL! So a $260 car can be competitive. The thing still has dogbones! But it also is a Tamiya. 

on another note

TimXLB you have email


----------



## Gt35rgsx

:thumbsup:Ill b wipping out the TC4 for the class with a havoc ESC....watch out lol


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> :thumbsup:Ill b wipping out the TC4 for the class with a havoc ESC....watch out lol


omg! dan has a onroad car?!?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> omg! dan has a onroad car?!?


dont hate on the pink rocket :tongue:


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> dont hate on the pink rocket :tongue:


hahaha how sad... you have to run your "wifeys" car lol


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> hahaha how sad... you have to run your "wifeys" car lol


i dont have to run anything but i will


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> i dont have to run anything but i will


lol do it dude, run vta on wednesday


----------



## Gt35rgsx

mab..so hows skool matt? it's boring over here at 12 mile high


----------



## BIGG-K

ALeeBuck said:


> does anybody have a F103 for sale?


I might be willing to part with mine.


----------



## BIGG-K

ALeeBuck you have a PM


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> mab..so hows skool matt? it's boring over here at 12 mile high


it sucks dude haha


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> it sucks dude haha


when u go on spring break? we will take a trip to AMS along with will


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Don't do that cause the TCS rules are almost the same for GT1 except the tires.
> I would run one of my cars in RCGT but ... theres way too much bitchin' goin on.lol


Hi John, everyone at MSI gave up on your return six month ago just go away and run dirt. On Sunday we have two heats of 17.5 rubber, I know by now you should have part.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Hi John, everyone at MSI gave up on your return six month ago just go away and run dirt. On Sunday we have two heats of 17.5 rubber, I know by now you should have part.


I ran round Christmas time and both cars are ready , I'm just broke is all.
Seems like I've been sending stuff all over for warranty repair. Guess they are still working on a few bugs. I love all the extra HP ! Boys I gotta tell you theres nothing like it. :freak:


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> when u go on spring break? we will take a trip to AMS along with will


mine starts on the 2nd


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> I ran round Christmas time and both cars are ready , I'm just broke is all.
> Seems like I've been sending stuff all over for warranty repair. Guess they are still working on a few bugs. I love all the extra HP ! Boys I gotta tell you theres nothing like it. :freak:


ur just afraid of will beating you lol


----------



## ALeeBuck

BIGG-K said:


> ALeeBuck you have a PM


No i don't! Try again, or let Marc or somebody know.


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB you have email.


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> ur just afraid of will beating you lol


No ... just afraid he will smash into my new car.


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> No ... just afraid he will smash into my new car.


Can you still call it a "new" car, I mean it's like 6 months old now. :wave:


----------



## harmocy

bang22nd said:


> Can you still call it a "new" car, I mean it's like 6 months old now. :wave:


Well when a car sits and is never ran that would stil be a new car lots of cars sit on the lot and are still concidered new!!!
Hi John!!!
:wave:


----------



## bang22nd

harmocy said:


> Well when a car sits and is never ran that would stil be a new car lots of cars sit on the lot and are still concidered new!!!
> Hi John!!!
> :wave:


Yeah maybe, but I think he probally rubbed the new out of it. :freak:
We just like to give John a hard time.:jest:


----------



## f1freak

Good grief....


----------



## msircracing

Hey guys, after talking to some of the more experienced racers and taking some time to cool off from hobbytalk drama, I have made a decision. So, in order to keep me from being accused of "just wanting to sell more motors" or being called "the devil". When ROAR releases their 2011 rules, they will be our rules, when VTA releases their final rules, they will be our rules. That doesn't mean there can't be an MSI class too. I'm guessing this will all take place around September. So in the meantime try to play nicely and have fun with the hobby. If someone has an issue please address it in a mature manner, like pulling me to the side and speaking to me one on one. That goes a lot further than being a keyboard tough guy or screaming at me in front of 60 people. I am very reasonable and try to accomodate as many requests as possible. Thanks guys and girls. Hopefully I will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Sounds cool, but the MSI class will also start trouble unless there is a MSI rule book.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Damn Brother! Nice! Way To Go Alston!


----------



## OvalAlston

bang22nd said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave: And I allways thought of you as a friend:wave::wave::wave:


Jeff I really do look at u as a really a good friend along with Matt and many others. I know I have gottn alot closer with u and Matt, Will and Tim since being upstairs. But I look at everyone at MSI as family and when I see people trying to throw mud on what we all have I get really pissed. I know this maybe a little to heart felt but I hold MSI close to my heart it's a home away from home. MSI is a place I can go to clear my head. I can't afford to race anymore but I'm definetly going to be there tomorrow. It's just a great place to be


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Jeff I really do look at u as a really a good friend along with Matt and many others. I know I have gottn alot closer with u and Matt, Will and Tim since being upstairs. But I look at everyone at MSI as family and when I see people trying to throw mud on what we all have I get really pissed. I know this maybe a little to heart felt but I hold MSI close to my heart it's a home away from home. MSI is a place I can go to clear my head. I can't afford to race anymore but I'm definetly going to be there tomorrow. It's just a great place to be


awww lol


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, after talking to some of the more experienced racers and taking some time to cool off from hobbytalk drama, I have made a decision. So, in order to keep me from being accused of "just wanting to sell more motors" or being called "the devil". When ROAR releases their 2011 rules, they will be our rules, when VTA releases their final rules, they will be our rules. That doesn't mean there can't be an MSI class too. I'm guessing this will all take place around September. So in the meantime try to play nicely and have fun with the hobby. If someone has an issue please address it in a mature manner, like pulling me to the side and speaking to me one on one. That goes a lot further than being a keyboard tough guy or screaming at me in front of 60 people. I am very reasonable and try to accomodate as many requests as possible. Thanks guys and girls. Hopefully I will see you all tomorrow.


Awesome! Thats the way it should be. :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

I have been warned for using such language on these forums and even when replacing vowels with asterisks. If you haven't gotten a warning for it I'm going to be pissed off. Stick to "junk, stuff, crap, and fudge". They allow frack on cable but we all know what that means... FIRETRUCK! :freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Nope haven't been warned I'm not the type to be censored especially when I'm speaking my mind.............besides they only did that to u because u don't race onroad at Msi anymore u like playing in dirt. Ha ha


----------



## f1freak

Thats not even funny. 
Seriously...


----------



## Chris Furman

So who is running RCGT this Sunday? I know the usual crew... Anyone new?


----------



## mrbighead

Mike S, are you and Tim still coming to race Sunday?


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> So who is running RCGT this Sunday? I know the usual crew... Anyone new?


I'll run if my dad doesn't... if that counts as new lol


----------



## Griffworks

OvalAlston said:


> Nope haven't been warned I'm not the type to be censored especially when I'm speaking my mind.............besides they only did that to u because u don't race onroad at Msi anymore u like playing in dirt. Ha ha


You have now. Watch the language, re-read the TOS and try to relax. Also remember that Hank wants to keep this place Family Friendly!

To those who quoted the language, you're just as culpable for the language.


----------



## Matt K

Griffworks said:


> You have now. Watch the language, re-read the TOS and try to relax. Also remember that Hank wants to keep this place Family Friendly!
> 
> To those who quoted the language, you're just as culpable for the language.


lmfao! owned


----------



## OvalAlston

Griffworks said:


> You have now. Watch the language, re-read the TOS and try to relax. Also remember that Hank wants to keep this place Family Friendly!
> 
> To those who quoted the language, you're just as culpable for the language.


Lmao knew it was coming especially once John got quiet
Matt k me and u are now enemies lol


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

I'm coming..... as of now I'll be solo


----------



## f1freak

Now thats funny. :freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm coming..... as of now I'll be solo



You have email.


----------



## f1freak

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm coming..... as of now I'll be solo


I suck , I never did call you back. 
I think I just need to get the WGT car together and wait till the coin starts flowing a little in the other direction before I can get another car. Even on a trade.


----------



## TimXLB

John:

Hi,

if you get a chance call me tonight. I was going to Grand Rapids but certain things came up so I'll be home all night. 

Chris:

Hi,

I'll call you after we have supper.


as I will be down Sunday... all by my self.....


----------



## DISH

Well, looks like I'm working Sat. & Sun. this weekend! I was really hoping to race DANGIT! (yep, that's 'Dang-it' for the board censors) I should be there next Wed. though, I'm taking it off.


----------



## Chris Furman

DISH said:


> Well, looks like I'm working Sat. & Sun. this weekend! I was really hoping to race DANGIT! (yep, that's 'Dang-it' for the board censors) I should be there next Wed. though, I'm taking it off.



That sucks Dish! Hoping you could run some RCGT!


----------



## TimXLB

Dish:

Hi,

Too bad you have to do that dirty four letter word this weekend. no P.O.E.T.S. day for you!!!!!! (hoping to see you next weekend)


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z you have PM


----------



## msircracing

Hey guys, I know I said I was done posting on here.....I just wanted to say a quick congrats to Mike Smola!! Its his birthday today(thursday) and he won the 17.5 rubber A-main. I know he is probably still shakin. No "classic Smola" last night! Good job Mike, that's what the hobby is all about. See ya guys later.


----------



## f1freak

Why give up posting on here? Your input is wanted (believe it or not) .
So Smola beat them all eh? Nice.:dude:


----------



## Matt K

yea goodjob mike ...i would also like to say good job gabe for not flying your airplane lmao


----------



## mike smola

hey thanks, the futon is coming around and a some bit of luck dosent hurt. and yes my hands had a little shaky after the race.


----------



## f1freak

mike smola said:


> hey thanks, the futon is coming around and a some bit of luck dosent hurt. and yes my hands had a little shaky after the race.


You went to Art Van too?!:freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> You went to Art Van too?!:freak:


So when is the 416X going to make an appearance?


----------



## mrbighead

Mike, good job on your win your my Hero. Sorry Barry I need a new hero and it's Mike for now. I still love Barry and James.


----------



## f1freak

Need money ,, must sell something.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Need money ,, must sell something.


416x?:thumbsup:


----------



## ronbest123

WGT for sale lot prats///////


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> 416x?:thumbsup:


More like the TRF 103 15th Anniversary.


----------



## mrbighead

ronbest123 said:


> WGT for sale lot of parts.


Ron, p.m. me a price, I just bought one; I should be getting it by the weekend. I might know someone who might want to buy it. But remember all the boards you hit when you think of a price.LOL What car is it?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> More like the TRF 103 15th Anniversary.


No.416x ///////


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Mike, good job on your win your my Hero. Sorry Barry I need a new hero and it's Mike for now. I still love Barry and James.


I feel loved lol


----------



## Chris Furman

All I have to say is /////////////////////


----------



## Barry Z

Todd you have PM


----------



## Barry Z

Chris you have PM


----------



## Barry Z

Great run Mike S.

Damn, I'm drowning in a sea of red ......


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry Z said:


> Great run Mike S.
> 
> Damn, I'm drowning in a sea of red ......


No your not Barry. That drowning feeling your getting is really u getting
tired from all the futon's around. MSI is now a wholesale distributor for Art Van my last count is 5 futon's not including a speacial someone's second one.

That is a lot of red.


----------



## Barry Z

I just have to stay positive ..... PURPLE will prevail !!!!! ;-)


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> No your not Barry. That drowning feeling your getting is really u getting
> tired from all the futon's around. MSI is now a wholesale distributor for Art Van my last count is 5 futon's not including a speacial someone's second one.
> 
> That is a lot of red.


Now now , lets not pick on the shelf queens.
My precious....:freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> I just have to stay positive ..... PURPLE will prevail !!!!! ;-)



Hang in there Barry! Don't go over to the red side!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Hang in there Barry! Don't go over to the red side!


Purple is darker than Red so he is on the Dark Side...


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> More like the TRF 103 15th Anniversary.


Ha the latest RC Car Action has the F 104 in it!


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Ha the latest RC Car Action has the F 104 in it!


Strangely enough I think it will be the better car for Rubber Tires.
But good ol' 103 for foam.


----------



## bang22nd

Anyone know of anyone with the HpI f1? looks like a good deal with the rubber tires and all. I just wonder how it performs compared to the tamiya.


----------



## bang22nd

I also don't want to upset anyone here but I have a few motors, and 2 single cell lipo's I was looking to get rid of. Tekin redline 21.5's and a 10.5. A fantom 21.5. Two thunder power single cell 40c's. Pm me for prices. Pretty cheep by the way. Thanks.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Hi//////////Jeff//////


----------



## ovalfan

bang22nd said:


> Anyone know of anyone with the HpI f1? looks like a good deal with the rubber tires and all. I just wonder how it performs compared to the tamiya.


I am going to find out soon, I had Marc order one for me and it's supposedly going to be in tomorrow.


----------



## bang22nd

ovalfan said:


> I am going to find out soon, I had Marc order one for me and it's supposedly going to be in tomorrow.


Sweet, you'll have to let me check it out. I really love driving the f-1's because it is a more relaxed and I'm just here to drive my car kind of class. Besides the cars go where you point them to go.


----------



## bang22nd

Gt35rgsx said:


> Hi//////////Jeff//////


//////////////////////:beatdeadhorse:Hi Dan/////////////////////////


----------



## ALeeBuck

Way to jump on the bandwagon late Dan. Wanna talk about tires, or going the other way now goof?


----------



## Thirtybird

OvalAlston said:


> No your not Barry. That drowning feeling your getting is really u getting
> tired from all the futon's around. MSI is now a wholesale distributor for Art Van my last count is 5 futon's not including a speacial someone's second one.
> 
> That is a lot of red.


Red is old hat now, gotta find the next big thing, tell y'all about how great it is, and then let James tell you six months later and have you finally listen :dude:


----------



## TimXLB

Dish:

Hi,

YHPM


and as for the next hot new thing... it's PINK!!!!!!!!!! and I have seen it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Jeff u have pm


----------



## OvalAlston

Thirtybird said:


> Red is old hat now, gotta find the next big thing, tell y'all about how great it is, and then let James tell you six months later and have you finally listen :dude:


Joe what I have learned is not what what is being said about something it's about who is saying it. I know its crazy but James is not the only one with this kind of pull. When me, willie, will, and James were in the hotel room I told him that as soon as he came back with a review for it, they would sell like hot cakes. Everybody is getting one I'm going a different route but the way it look I might see red in my future


----------



## Thirtybird

OvalAlston said:


> Joe what I have learned is not what what is being said about something it's about who is saying it. I know its crazy but James is not the only one with this kind of pull. When me, willie, will, and James were in the hotel room I told him that as soon as he came back with a review for it, they would sell like hot cakes. Everybody is getting one I'm going a different route but the way it look I might see red in my future


oh, it's a good thing Alston! There might be someone who can lend me a part if need be nowadays, and people to discuss setups with :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> I feel loved lol





OvalAlston said:


> Joe what I have learned is not what what is being said about something it's about who is saying it. I know its crazy but James is not the only one with this kind of pull. When me, willie, will, and James were in the hotel room I told him that as soon as he came back with a review for it, they would sell like hot cakes. Everybody is getting one I'm going a different route but the way it look I might see red in my future


It's not the car it's the driver most of the time. Josh and all the Top guys have work real hard to make that car work the price is a plus. I see right but no green. LoL


----------



## little will

Dave is now running the photon and is running consistan 11.3-11.4 and drops off to 11.6-11.7, buy red now!!!!


----------



## bang22nd

little will said:


> Dave is now running the photon and is running consistan 11.3-11.4 and drops off to 11.6-11.7, buy red now!!!!


\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\If anyone likes PINK its Will////////////////


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> Dave is now running the photon and is running consistan 11.3-11.4 and drops off to 11.6-11.7, buy red now!!!!


Mike S, is doing good too. What about your lap times?


----------



## mrbighead

The new layout will be put in on Monday...


----------



## BIGG-K

Here we go with the latest and greatest again. I'm just sitting back looking, listening, and waiting. But the Futon sounds good.:wave:


----------



## Tim Stamper

mrbighead said:


> What car is it?


He has a CRC GenX10. Same car as the Barry/Adam/Dan/Tim car that i'm driving, but without the mckune chassis kit.

Tim


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Mike S, is doing good too. What about your lap times?


hes running 12.8's, 12.9's i believe


----------



## motor runnin

What time does our buddy Marc open on Fridays?


----------



## Matt K

motor runnin said:


> What time does our buddy Marc open on Fridays?


i wanna say 10 but im not sure


----------



## motor runnin

Thanks buddy


----------



## f1freak

Thirtybird said:


> Red is old hat now, gotta find the next big thing, tell y'all about how great it is, and then let James tell you six months later and have you finally listen :dude:


416x:freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Last I looked, I had a 10R5 wgt car. 

Mr. Smith, you never sent the PM about your F1 car sir.


----------



## f1freak

Thirtybird said:


> Red is old hat now, gotta find the next big thing, tell y'all about how great it is, and then let James tell you six months later and have you finally listen :dude:


I took a lot of grief for wanting that car and now it's all but dominating. 
No one listens to me either bro. But I keep getting calls about when my 416x is making its maiden voyage. Maybe at Scotties in WI. Who knows?


----------



## Barry Z

little will said:


> Dave is now running the photon and is running consistan 11.3-11.4 and drops off to 11.6-11.7, buy red now!!!!



if I remember right he was doing that with his Xray .......


----------



## OvalAlston

f1freak said:


> I took a lot of grief for wanting that car and now it's all but dominating.
> No one listens to me either bro. But I keep getting calls about when my 416x is making its maiden voyage. Maybe at Scotties in WI. Who knows?


Speaking of the 416X John have you driven it yet or have any feedback on it. Thats the route I'm thinking about going insted of going to the red side.


----------



## Chris Furman

OvalAlston said:


> Speaking of the 416X John have you driven it yet or have any feedback on it. Thats the route I'm thinking about going insted of going to the red side.



I'll have my 416X out in a couple weeks. Waiting for my titanium screws and my Exotek chassis.


----------



## OvalAlston

Chris:

Please let me know how it is Im thinking I'm really going to get one


----------



## bang22nd

Barry Z said:


> if I remember right he was doing that with his Xray .......


...............and his losi, and any car he drives, you guys and this car of the month club, yeah it makes a difference but come on now, at least it makes for a great place to race at, and Marc can allways use the money.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Furman

OvalAlston said:


> Chris:
> 
> Please let me know how it is Im thinking I'm really going to get one



Let's put it this way..  It is probably the sweetest Tamiya kit I have owned to date yet. I have never seen these new, i think titanium coated shocks before. Awesome.

Even though all Tamiyas are pretty sweet already, including the TA05v2!


----------



## f1freak

Blady Blue Blady Blue!


----------



## bang22nd

Even though all Tamiyas are pretty sweet already said:


> Yeah Tamiya has a pretty sweet BOX:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

Hard to beat the price of the Futon.


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Hard to beat the price of the Futon.



or a Tamiya... I can't believe how much Xray parts are... that's nuts!


----------



## Thirtybird

Chris Furman said:


> or a Tamiya... I can't believe how much Xray parts are... that's nuts!


how much is the 416x? I looked at 416's a while ago, but pricing was but one of its downfalls.


----------



## bang22nd

Chris Furman said:


> or a Tamiya... I can't believe how much Xray parts are... that's nuts!


I second that, all though not much breaks but things do wear out.


----------



## OvalAlston

I believe last time I talked to Marc ur looking at like 520 after tax.


----------



## Tim Stamper

ALeeBuck said:


> Last I looked, I had a 10R5 wgt car.
> 
> Mr. Smith, you never sent the PM about your F1 car sir.


Good fer you, that was a response to Willie askin about Ron's car.

I heard from a lil oval birdie that he's pickin up your WGT car anyways.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper

f1freak said:


> I took a lot of grief for wanting that car and now it's all but dominating.
> No one listens to me either bro. But I keep getting calls about when my 416x is making its maiden voyage. Maybe at Scotties in WI. Who knows?


Hmm, drive hundreds of miles when cash is low to race a car or around the corner.

hundreds of miles seems fiscally more responsible.

the original Photon was also fixed after testing and testing and trying and trying and then eventually stiffening the heck outta the car. I am not one to buy anything when no one else runs it in my class at the track. Just not the way to go.

Barry Z's purple ride is doing well, it's alone in the sea of red and orange, but at least there's information online to help regarding driving rubber tires on carpet. Plus the new chassis makes it a ton better.

I had a photon for a whopping 2 weeks and never drove it. It was painstakingly setup by James and although I really appreciated his efforts, I just dont think 17.5 TC is the class for me. Too bad it's the largest class at the track and I helped start it when 13.5 was the only one.

Who knows, might get another TC up and running. Who knows......

Tim


----------



## Chris Furman

OvalAlston said:


> I believe last time I talked to Marc ur looking at like 520 after tax.



Talk to Marc again... I'm sure he can do better. Just give him a nice smile!

And you do not have to buy anything else to make it work, like a chassis, wings, upper deck.. like the red stuff. Basically a set of springs from any manufacture and you are set to go. It has the best of the best on it already.


----------



## OvalAlston

Tim you have to get another Touring car. I hate setting up touring cars......I mean I really hate them I rather watch paint dry. But they are a blast to drive. Plus I need you wrenching away on something and then get that frustrated but calm look when I bring my touring car your way for some help. LoL\

Get another one Tim you would make me really happy lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Tim Stamper said:


> Hmm, drive hundreds of miles when cash is low to race a car or around the corner.
> 
> hundreds of miles seems fiscally more responsible.


Lmfao........


----------



## OvalAlston

Chris Furman said:


> Talk to Marc again... I'm sure he can do better. Just give him a nice smile!


LOL will do.


----------



## Chris Furman

OvalAlston said:


> Tim you have to get another Touring car. I hate setting up touring cars......I mean I really hate them I rather watch paint dry. But they are a blast to drive. Plus I need you wrenching away on something and then get that frustrated but calm look when I bring my touring car your way for some help. LoL
> 
> Get another one Tim you would make me really happy lol



I can help you with setup also.


----------



## OvalAlston

Chris Furman said:


> I can help you with setup also.


I appreciate that and I will definetly talk to you when I get my tamiya because I know I will definetly need some help. LOL


----------



## reilly

Chris Furman said:


> Talk to Marc again... I'm sure he can do better. Just give him a nice smile!
> 
> And you do not have to buy anything else to make it work, like a chassis, wings, upper deck.. like the red stuff. Basically a set of springs from any manufacture and you are set to go. It has the best of the best on it already.


Sorry not true, the tamiya needs more then a few basic parts just to survive ...C-hubs for one, steel drive shafts, etc. and if you want to race what has been winning in the hands of Mr. Reinhard you need a WE. ALL cars need something to make them the same as what the pros race. The Photon is by far the closest out of the box to a true factory car heck we still are running the steel turnbuckles. Jason won snowbirds with steel turnbuckles and the foam 3mm chassis on his car. It really is hard to beat the price of the Photon from the kit price to parts and throw in the free spares that TOP USA is including its really a no brainer. 

All the current cars are really good and you have to find which one suits ur style, wallet, or opinion. LOL.


----------



## Chris Furman

Sort of like how the Photon shocks suck... Some of the team drivers are using Tamiya shocks instead. 

But like James said... They are all good, but just depends on what you like.


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> just depends on what you like.


on that note
will likes balls


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> on that note
> will likes balls


Daves.:freak:


----------



## MAV913

Matt K said:


> on that note
> will likes balls


 I thought the bumper said "He Loves Balls" but I could be mistaken.......


----------



## OvalAlston

Tim Stamper you have pm


----------



## Gt35rgsx

So//////////who's going to visit me 2day/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/


----------



## bang22nd

Gt35rgsx said:


> So//////////who's going to visit me 2day/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/


Smelly and the stinky bunch/////


----------



## OvalAlston

Jeff are u going to Msi tonight


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Jeff are u going to Msi tonight


Only for about 1/2 an hour on my way to work. 1-1:30


----------



## Matt K

MAV913 said:


> I thought the bumper said "He Loves Balls" but I could be mistaken.......


hahah that's right
sorry my mistake


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> So//////////who's going to visit me 2day/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/


slash night = nty
for those old people out there lol
nty= no thank you


----------



## OvalAlston

Is it oval practice or road course tonight


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Is it oval practice or road course tonight


slash night


----------



## ALeeBuck

I seen Marc has the HPI F1 car in stock. Can you get foam tires for that? 

Also, and this is more for James R, what did you have to do to the Photon to make it "race ready". I can't give my TC5 away, so I am thinking about maybe trying road course with it, then moving up in models.


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> I seen Marc has the HPI F1 car in stock. Can you get foam tires for that?
> 
> Also, and this is more for James R, what did you have to do to the Photon to make it "race ready". I can't give my TC5 away, so I am thinking about maybe trying road course with it, then moving up in models.


Try to Ebay it, or give it to Gabe to ebay for you, they are going for good money on ebay. I think Matt is thinking of selling his xray 008/009 if you want to talk to him tomorrow.////


----------



## Gt35rgsx

It is slash free as of 6:37 and its in road course


----------



## bang22nd

Gt35rgsx said:


> It is slash free as of 6:37 and its in road course


\\\\\\\No way, did Marc go and yell at the little brats for trashing his place. LOL////////////


----------



## reilly

ALeeBuck said:


> I seen Marc has the HPI F1 car in stock. Can you get foam tires for that?
> 
> Also, and this is more for James R, what did you have to do to the Photon to make it "race ready". I can't give my TC5 away, so I am thinking about maybe trying road course with it, then moving up in models.


I've left a sheet with mark that outlines what is need for the Photon to convert the foam tire kit to run rubber, and for the shocks it's an easy fix let the orings soak in some shock oil for a day or so and they swell and don't leak, or you can use the tamiya oring which is a little larger and don't leak for sure other wise their fine. I have a few copies with me if mark is out. 

James


----------



## ALeeBuck

bang22nd said:


> Try to Ebay it, or give it to Gabe to ebay for you, they are going for good money on ebay. I think Matt is thinking of selling his xray 008/009 if you want to talk to him tomorrow.////


I thought about ebay. I had hoped to sell it to somebody that wanted to race at MSI. Jeff, I can't even afford a used x-ray, LOL


----------



## ronbest123

alee buck
you need to come sunday with tc 5 car and talk to wilkie. he look for one.
i took that you had one forsale.


----------



## ALeeBuck

ronbest123 said:


> alee buck
> you need to come sunday with tc 5 car and talk to wilkie. he look for one.
> i took that you had one forsale.


If Wilkie is there, have him call me. Marc/Ray/Kenny/Larry/Gabe knows how to get a hold of me. I have to get a truck apart at work tomorrow so I wont be there unless need be.


----------



## ronbest123

we call two week never come up? he they even sunday so you need they sell to him?


----------



## ronbest123

alee buck 175.00 cash rigth now////////////


----------



## ronbest123

i matt you some ever now with cash????????


----------



## ronbest123

alee buck pm


----------



## ALeeBuck

ronbest123 said:


> alee buck 175.00 cash rigth now////////////


rather have my kids drive it into a curb before i sell the kit, parts, set up station, tires, and other stuff for $175. Ron, i could use money like everybody else, but not that bad.


----------



## ronbest123

you want 225.00 for all, 1 will give you rigth now for 200.oo for now//////////


----------



## ALeeBuck

ronbest123 said:


> you want 225.00 for all, 1 will give you rigth now for 200.oo for now//////////


Ron your killing me. I am gonna come up with a fair price for this stuff using YOUR method of 50% of new cost. Here we go...
KIT TC5R - New $380 - Used $190
Setup Station - New $70 - Used $35
Tires - New $30 - Used $15
Servo - New $90 - Used $45
Misc Parts, including one way diff, roll centers, c-hubs, caster blocks, A-arms, bearings, etc...approx new $80? Used - $40

New cost $650 Used Cost $325

plus the body is like new, I have all the books for EVERYTHING. Also the car has barely been ran. 

Using YOUR method I think asking $250 - $275 will get a new person into the hobby with a decent car at a decent price.


----------



## ronbest123

is there a motor to?????


----------



## ALeeBuck

Oh i forgot, Tamiya shocks $60 new, and the associated spring kit. It can come with a like new Ballistic 17.5. $90 new, $45 used.


----------



## ronbest123

here we go //// 230.00 cash now forif all???????????


----------



## ALeeBuck

Good night Ron!


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> Good night Ron!


lmfao!


----------



## bang22nd

Aleebuck you have a pm. Lol really you do


----------



## ALeeBuck

Jeff, I think my PM thing is messed up, haven't got any from Kevin, Ron (not surprised), or from you. But I did get your email. I will try to stop by tomorrow, but like I told Ron I need to get to work and tear a truck apart.


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Jeff, I think my PM thing is messed up, haven't got any from Kevin, Ron (not surprised), or from you. But I did get your email. I will try to stop by tomorrow, but like I told Ron I need to get to work and tear a truck apart.


Email? That's strange I sent a pm. I'll try sending a email if I can find your address. You probally need to delete your sent folder in the pm's.


----------



## OvalAlston

ALeeBuck said:


> Good night Ron!


This is hilarious this is better than watching a movie!!!!!!b Lmfao


----------



## OvalAlston

ALeebuck would you part it out. I would have pm'd you but u said it don't work.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> ALeebuck would you part it out. I would have pm'd you but u said it don't work.


What are you looking for UnsureWhatToRaceAlston?


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> UnsureWhatToRaceAlston?


Yeah, I've been there and back a few times. LOL cookie monster you still gots it


----------



## OvalAlston

I found myself interested in the tamiya shocks and the servo and maybe the setup station.


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> I found myself interested in the tamiya shocks and the servo and maybe the setup station.


Thats a good call for you, and adam will make out better if he parts it out.


----------



## OvalAlston

Why thanks Jeff I thought I was pretty smart with making those decisions


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam I will give you 30 for it all ////////////////////////// lol just kidding buddy


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Adam I will give you 30 for it all ////////////////////////// lol just kidding buddy


lmfao//////////// jaba no bartar


----------



## OvalAlston

lmao///////////


----------



## ALeeBuck

Did anybody buy or run that HPI F1 car yet? Also, have any of you seen the kits made by 3Racing? I think it's the same company that makes those new pinion holders Marc stocks. Check out this F1 car - http://www.3racing.hk/f109/


----------



## f1freak

Republic Credits will do just fine.:freak:


----------



## ovalfan

ALeeBuck said:


> Did anybody buy or run that HPI F1 car yet? Also, have any of you seen the kits made by 3Racing? I think it's the same company that makes those new pinion holders Marc stocks. Check out this F1 car - http://www.3racing.hk/f109/


I got one of the HPI kits from Marc on Friday. I am in the middle of getting it together now and I hope to try it out one night next week. The car will only take stick packs, so I am not sure if I will run a regular battery or get one one the lipo stick packs.


----------



## ALeeBuck

ovalfan said:


> I got one of the HPI kits from Marc on Friday. I am in the middle of getting it together now and I hope to try it out one night next week. The car will only take stick packs, so I am not sure if I will run a regular battery or get one one the lipo stick packs.


I think everybody else is running a lipo in that class.


----------



## BIGG-K

Are you guys running F1 on wednsday, and are the rules still the same or what?


----------



## BIGG-K

Adam, you still looking for an F1?


----------



## ALeeBuck

BIGG-K said:


> Adam, you still looking for an F1?


YES! email me [email protected]


----------



## BIGG-K

Adam, you have a PM.


----------



## DISH

I'll be running F1 on Wed. - anyone else?


----------



## Chris Furman

ALeeBuck said:


> Oh i forgot, Tamiya shocks $60 new, and the associated spring kit. It can come with a like new Ballistic 17.5. $90 new, $45 used.



I'll take that 17.5 Ballistic motor if it doesn't have too many runs on it. Shoot me an email... [email protected]


----------



## TimXLB

Jeff:

Hi,

call me


----------



## Matt K

DISH said:


> I'll be running F1 on Wed. - anyone else?


I will


----------



## little will

i drive make f1 know////////////////


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> i drive make f1 know////////////////


little will butt like in//


----------



## little will

Matt K said:


> little will butt like in//


its a new language ronize


----------



## Barry Z

Chris you have PM


----------



## msircracing

*Schedule now thru 4/6/2010*

Hey guys as many of you know I will be on vacation for about a week starting tomorrow. I had to adjust our store hours slightly to account for it. Any special orders may also be delayed unless you got them to us yesterday or sooner. I will be available via email while I am gone. Dan will be able to reach me on my cell in emergencies. We will still be racing this Weds. (non-points race). We will not be racing next Sunday as we will be closed for Easter. Here is our schedule other than that.

Tues 3/30/10 12-9
Weds 3/31/10 11-9
Thurs 4/1/10 12-9
Fri 4/2/10 11-9
Sat 4/3/10 10-9
Sun 4/4/10 CLOSED
Mon 4/5/10 5-9
Tues 4/6/10 12-9

After that we go back to our normal hours and race schedule.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Matt K

hooray! free for all on the store!


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> Chris you have PM



Barry... You have PM back.


----------



## OvalAlston

Tim Stamper you have pm


----------



## OvalAlston

Tim XLB you have pm


----------



## OvalAlston

Hi, Jeff I think I'm about to join everyone else upstairs and get into rcgt


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Hi, Jeff I think I'm about to join everyone else upstairs and get into rcgt


I think I'm the only one upstairs running it, all though reily and little will may run it.


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Hi, Jeff I think I'm about to join everyone else upstairs and get into rcgt


I think I'm the only one upstairs running it, all though reily and little will may run it.


----------



## Barry Z

Chris you have PM


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Hi, Jeff I think I'm about to join everyone else upstairs and get into rcgt


I think I'm the only one upstairs running it, all though reily and little will may run it.


----------



## bang22nd

Posting problems from my phone, sorry guys.


----------



## OvalAlston

It would be u me lil will, mark Rodney, Reilly and maybe Tim and Matt said he was thinking bout it


----------



## Matt K

nahh I'll get an oval car


----------



## OvalAlston

Yea I'm so happy to hear that Matt. I'm gonna start looking for a nice one for you.


----------



## Matt K

hahaha


----------



## TimXLB

Matt:

Hi,

There was a McPappy for sale by me last Sunday...... just what you need.
I'm too old for oval.... I'm too old for racing!!!!!!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Tim your never to old to race. And Matt getting an oval car is like getting me to drive a touring car better.


----------



## Matt K

if you guys didn't see this already... www.michiganrc.net


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> if you guys didn't see this already... www.michiganrc.net


How many forums do we need ? SHEESH!


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> How many forums do we need ? SHEESH!


lol i was thinking the same, but this is all michigan people


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> lol i was thinking the same, but this is all michigan people


On RC Tech theres a forum for the Jewish Racers. Can you believe it ? 
Lets not forget its about racing not your deity or otherwise. 
Seems like we have too many forums and people will be spread out too thinly. 

So umm.. whats the motor for WGT? Is it 13.5 or 10.5?
I have a 13.5 SS Novak and I bet I could give Ray a run for his money ...even if he runs the 10.5. :dude:


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> On RC Tech theres a forum for the Jewish Racers. Can you believe it ?
> Lets not forget its about racing not your deity or otherwise.
> Seems like we have too many forums and people will be spread out too thinly.
> 
> So umm.. whats the motor for WGT? Is it 13.5 or 10.5?
> I have a 13.5 SS Novak and I bet I could give Ray a run for his money ...even if he runs the 10.5. :dude:


me, tim, and mark switched to 13.5, gabe is still running a 10.5


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> me, tim, and mark switched to 13.5, gabe is still running a 10.5


What about the RAYn Man?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> What about the RAYn Man?


señor ray hasn't been there for awhile


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> señor ray hasn't been there for awhile


Really ? WTF sup wit dat ?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Really ? WTF sup wit dat ?


i know man its weird


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> i know man its weird


ROTFLMMFAOLABIH


----------



## Barry Z

Chris you have PM.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Plus Ray doesnt have a WGT car. Just likes to comment on progression of the class here.

Run a 13.5 John, plenty fast and 10.5's just are not necessary.

Tim


----------



## C5Vette

Tim Stamper said:


> Plus Ray doesnt have a WGT car. Just likes to comment on progression of the class here.
> 
> Run a 13.5 John, plenty fast and 10.5's just are not necessary.
> 
> Tim


Precisely why I haven't been around lately........ I guess I'm not a racer....just someone who "comments." 10.5 will be necessary when the 13.5's start getting their a$$es handed to them...... 

My 2 cents......


----------



## bang22nd

C5Vette said:


> Precisely why I haven't been around lately........ I guess I'm not a racer....just someone who "comments." 10.5 will be necessary when the 13.5's start getting their a$ handed to them......
> 
> My 2 cents......


Precisely why classes die so fast here, no one wants to play by the same rules. Only one guy using a 10.5 at this point, and all I can say is WHATEVER RAY. I don't see anyone running mod 12th or mod tc, or even foam tc for that matter. I just want to have fun driving my toy car, and how I finish doesn't matter. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> Precisely why I haven't been around lately........ I guess I'm not a racer....just someone who "comments." 10.5 will be necessary when the 13.5's start getting their a$ handed to them......
> 
> My 2 cents......


we were all on the same pace I think


----------



## C5Vette

bang22nd said:


> Precisely why classes die so fast here, no one wants to play by the same rules. Only one guy using a 10.5 at this point, and all I can say is WHATEVER RAY. I don't see anyone running mod 12th or mod tc, or even foam tc for that matter. I just want to have fun driving my toy car, and how I finish doesn't matter. Just my 2 cents.



I've always stayed in the class until there was no one left to race....you guys just keep changing things to suit yourselves....HAVE FUN! I didn't think this was your M.O.....but the Lil Will program of changing classes or power plants until you can win the class shouldn't be the agenda......


----------



## OvalAlston

bang22nd said:


> I just want to have fun driving my toy car, and how I finish doesn't matter. Just my 2 cents.


I totally agree with that.


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Plus Ray doesnt have a WGT car. Just likes to comment on progression of the class here.
> 
> Run a 13.5 John, plenty fast and 10.5's just are not necessary.
> 
> Tim


I think 13.5 is a good for beginners and myself.... Speed can kill the class...


----------



## bang22nd

mrbighead said:


> I think 13.5 is a good for beginners and myself.... Speed can kill the class...


Like we said before you can run what you want, but beating someone running a 13.5 with a 10.5 is nothing to go braging about, now the other way around then you can brag all you want. But as far as I have seen the people trying to stir the pot aren't even running this class. As far as my MO, say something stupid and I'm going to give you something stupid back. Treat me with respect and I will do the same to you, but you are trying to start a problem where one doesn't exist. As far as your personal problems with little Will, when the two of you grow up you may just become friends.:wave:


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Precisely why I haven't been around lately........ I guess I'm not a racer....just someone who "comments." 10.5 will be necessary when the 13.5's start getting their a$ handed to them......
> 
> My 2 cents......


So then bring your new WGT car and your 2 cents . Hopefully in a few weeks I can get my shiznit together and see if the 10.5 is necessary or not. There is a 13.5 Novak waiting to go in, but I may need it for the TCS race.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

One of the main factors in bringing WGT to a 13.5 is if you were to go to a ROAR race that's what would be run a 13.5. 10.5 is fast but there's no close racing. when you slow the cars down the grouping of cars is all together. it just makes the racing more interesting other then having someone run away 2 laps ahead of 2nd.


----------



## Barry Z

.... just wondering, what ever happen to 3 cars make a class ?


----------



## bang22nd

Barry Z said:


> .... just wondering, what ever happen to 3 cars make a class ?


That still applies, unless it's oval then I think it's 2 cars.


----------



## ALeeBuck

..........


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> who decided on the 10.5 to 13.5 change AFTER wgt had been established again at MSI? Technically 10.5 is the allowed motor is it not?


It was agreed upon by the people that were running the class on a regular basis ( Tim, me or matt, Mark Rodney, and I think Ron eventually agreed ) and not to change the rule because by all means if you want to run a 10.5 you can that is the rule, but it is stupid fast for it to be a fun class and a fun class is what I signed up for.
Ohh and by the way I didn't want to change either at first untill I heard others were going to do it, so I didn't come up with the idea I'm just playing along.


----------



## ALeeBuck

......


----------



## Tim Stamper

I still find it amazing that the argument continues even though the rule wasn't changed. I did run gabe's car with a 10.5 last series for a race then mine with a 10.5. This series I have ran nothing but a 13.5, if anyone wants to join please feel free to run 10.5. I think Ray and Adam have their points, but the back and forth BS is stupid. Please come to the track and discuss this. I would rather hear someone calling me out to my face instead of keyboard vigilance. 

Tim


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Come on, that is silly.QUOTE]
> 
> Adam once again I didn't come up with it I am just playing along, and IF YOU WAN'T TO RUN 13.5 IT IS BY CHOICE,THE RULE IS 10.5. I don't care if I win, am 10 laps down or whatever, I just want to drive and not be broken by an out of control car.


----------



## C5Vette

Tim Stamper said:


> I still find it amazing that the argument continues even though the rule wasn't changed. I did run gabe's car with a 10.5 last series for a race then mine with a 10.5. This series I have ran nothing but a 13.5, if anyone wants to join please feel free to run 10.5. I think Ray and Adam have their points, but the back and forth BS is stupid. Please come to the track and discuss this. I would rather hear someone calling me out to my face instead of keyboard vigilance.
> 
> Tim


I don't recall hiding behind my keyboard OR being afraid to speak my mind "to your face". I have no problem letting you or anyone else know what I think is right or wrong....nor have I hidden...you have a problem with me you know where to find me.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Tim Stamper said:


> Please come to the track and discuss this. I would rather hear someone calling me out to my face instead of keyboard vigilance.
> 
> Tim


not worth the time


----------



## bang22nd

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:
:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:
:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:
How's that. Run what cha brung.


----------



## C5Vette

bang22nd said:


> :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:How's that. Run what cha brung.


AWESOME.....WELL SAID!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Good point Jeff.


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Hi everyone, there is a lot of regression at 
MSI. We need to come together and work this sh out. I love you guys still.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Hi everyone, there is a lot of regression at
> MSI. We need to come together and work this sh out. I love you guys still.


 
I love you man!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Ray, facebook messages work better than on the wall. Now others can read the fun post.

Come and race, put the car where your mouth is. The more competition there is, the more the class grows.

Coming on here week after week beating a dead horse is just 4th grade bs.

If you actually have an issue, it's with yourself, nothing has changed at the track. Stop trying to make more of it than there is.

Tim


----------



## C5Vette

Tim Stamper said:


> Ray, facebook messages work better than on the wall. Now others can read the fun post.
> 
> Come and race, put the car where your mouth is. The more competition there is, the more the class grows.
> 
> Coming on here week after week beating a dead horse is just 4th grade bs.
> 
> If you actually have an issue, it's with yourself, nothing has changed at the track. Stop trying to make more of it than there is.
> 
> Tim


I use the wall....nothing to hide! Quit being a baby! I said it plain.....if the rule is 10.5 is legal.....there is no problem.....period...


----------



## ALeeBuck

......


----------



## Tim Stamper

Thanks for the call Ray, person to person clears things up better than trying to decipher deflection in text on a web page.

Tim


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

now lets all sit around a camp fire and sing kumbaya..........


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> now lets all sit around a camp fire and sing kumbaya..........


shutup!


----------



## f1freak

Yeah ! "Come buy a" new kit and race RAY!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> shutup!


thats not nice.....


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Yeah !1 "Come buy a" new kit and race RAY!


I say actually come and race!


----------



## f1freak

Got a Baby sitter ? U gonna deal with Nic in the morning when hes too tired to get up? Got money ? Got Milk? ... thats what I thought.


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Got a Baby sitter ? U gonna deal with Nic in the morning when hes too tired to get up? Got money ? Got Milk? ... thats what I thought.



Family first... John has this right. But everything else.. I don't know.. LOL :freak:


----------



## f1freak

Chris has milk....


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Got a Baby sitter ? U gonna deal with Nic in the morning when hes too tired to get up? Got money ? Got Milk? ... thats what I thought.


lol 
got milk


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Chris has milk....


Chris has HEMI:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

John, you need to come out and least practice with one of your new toys.LOL


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, you need to come out and least practice with one of your new toys.LOL


I know I do.


----------



## Chris Furman

........


----------



## Matt K

.....................................................................................


----------



## Matt K

sooo... we should get some races going at dans track


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> ........





Matt K said:


> .....................................................................................


Are you guys starting your periods? 
Matt's got some heavy flow issues.
:freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

....... Our signature move........


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> sooo... we should get some races going at dans track


if i didnt work i would b out there All day!


----------



## Chris Furman

BarryZ you have PM


----------



## Chris Furman

So I heard and saw Reilly is going to start running RCGT. 

I don't believe it but I think things have slowed down finally in the ESC development front.


----------



## OvalAlston

Dan I think Matt was calling MSI your track. But that would be cool since there is no racing Sunday. Having a small race night on Friday or Saturday and we just take turns announcing the races. Sweet


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Dan I think Matt was calling MSI your track. But that would be cool since there is no racing Sunday. Having a small race night on Friday or Saturday and we just take turns announcing the races. Sweet


lol that would be fun too, but I was talking about his dirttrack


----------



## OvalAlston

Hell we might even get John out.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Hell we might even get John out.


what a joke


----------



## Barry Z

Chris you have PM


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> Chris you have PM



Back at ya


----------



## bang22nd

I wanted to let everyone know I posted a for sale add for the motors and batteries I have for sale, It's listed under "Brushless 21.5 motors and 1 cell lipos, pick up only" in the for sale section.


----------



## f1freak

I've got a bridge in Broklyn too...


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> I've got a bridge in Broklyn too...


do you really?!


----------



## f1freak

Thats right Doc !


----------



## f1freak

Got some land in Florida too. But theres an alligator issue.


----------



## ovalfan

What is everyone running for tires in the F1 class? I am finishing this HPI car and I ended up gluing the tires to everything else except the rims.


----------



## bang22nd

ovalfan said:


> What is everyone running for tires in the F1 class? I am finishing this HPI car and I ended up gluing the tires to everything else except the rims.


Everyone is running the stock foams, but I would try the rubber tires that come with the kit, they will last alot longer. Mark Rodney has a rubber tire set for his and does fine with it.


----------



## Chris Furman

bang22nd said:


> Everyone is running the stock foams, but I would try the rubber tires that come with the kit, they will last alot longer. Mark Rodney has a rubber tire set for his and does fine with it.



+1 then you don't have to continuously worry about rollout/gearing and truing the tires.


----------



## f1freak

The pre-mounted Tamiya tires hardly even wear at all. But they are $70 a set.


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> The pre-mounted Tamiya tires hardly even wear at all. But they are $70 a set.


What ones are you talking about? rubber? foam? cus the kit ones do wear, and on the 103 you stuck just changing tires. I'm on my second set and I hardly drive it.


----------



## f1freak

bang22nd said:


> What ones are you talking about? rubber? foam? cus the kit ones do wear, and on the 103 you stuck just changing tires. I'm on my second set and I hardly drive it.


not the kit tires...
marc has some there.

i used them at scotties and didn't even wear half a mill all weekend.

The rears are like 38 space bucks


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> not the kit tires...
> marc has some there.
> 
> i used them at scotties and didn't even wear half a mill all weekend.
> 
> The rears are like 38 space bucks


Space bucks is right, thats where I'd have to be to spend that on tires. You can buy real car tires for that. Some things are just crazy expensive in this hobby.


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z you have PM


----------



## f1freak

Why does everyone have to tell us whose got a pm?
Doesn't the site give emails to individuals that get them already ?


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Why does everyone have to tell us whose got a pm?
> Doesn't the site give emails to individuals that get them already ?



Some don't check email...


----------



## f1freak

Set it and forget it....:freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Set it and forget it....:freak:


that should be Tekin's slogan.. LMAO


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> that should be Tekin's slogan.. LMAO


How about "Tweakin the Tekin" ?


----------



## msircracing

Hey guys, wanted to do something since we aren't racing Sunday. I am going to make practice free tomorrow for anyone that wants to go get some track time in.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, wanted to do something since we aren't racing Sunday. I am going to make practice free tomorrow for anyone that wants to go get some track time in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Be on vacation dummy! But thanks!


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, wanted to do something since we aren't racing Sunday. I am going to make practice free tomorrow for anyone that wants to go get some track time in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc



Sure... Now that I came in Today!! LMAO


----------



## f1freak

:dude::freak::thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

Sorry Adam, I love what I do and always worry about it....sorry Chris, a little extra practice doesn't hurt LOL.....John you aren't invited!! Just kidding, you are always welcome....see ya'll weds!! 

Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

is saturday practice a mixture of oval and road all day? or they have set times?


----------



## Matt K

iPhone + hotwire = hotwire mobile http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...ng-kill-me-but-had-post-tekin-iphone-app.html


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> iPhone + hotwire = hotwire mobile http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...ng-kill-me-but-had-post-tekin-iphone-app.html


Love it ! Now I don't need a lap top but an iphone. 
I think I would call it iwire but thats me.


----------



## ALeeBuck

I loved that there was stupid banter and debate in that thread also, see guys, WE AREN'T THE ONLY ONE!


----------



## f1freak

Life + Humor = Kaos


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> I loved that there was stupid banter and debate in that thread also, see guys, WE AREN'T THE ONLY ONE!


Don't start Adam....


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> You are not......


LOL yes you are !


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> LOL yes you are !


John, your too fast thought I edited it before someone would see that.


----------



## ALeeBuck

mrbighead said:


> Don't start Adam....


Oh no, just noticed it was basically the same mess with diff names. LOL


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Oh no, just noticed it was basically the same mess with diff names. LOL


No it's not ...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> No it's not ...:freak:


John, get that WGT car ready, I should have mine ready to go in two weeks.


----------



## Chris Furman

mrbighead said:


> John, get that WGT car ready, I should have mine ready to go in two weeks.




WGT is dead.. RCGT is in! LOL!


----------



## mike smola

If anyone has a set of jaco's they could spare, and are racing on wednesday, would you please let me know? The shop is all out. Thanks.


----------



## msircracing

Mike,

The jacos shipped on weds., so we should have them before weds. Sorry for the tire delay guys!

Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

mike smola said:


> If anyone has a set of jaco's they could spare, and are racing on wednesday, would you please let me know? The shop is all out. Thanks.


You can use the ones on my touring car if they don't come in. They are basically new. Let me know and I will be sure to drop them off for you.


----------



## Matt K

I say we have am Easter egg hunt at msi, but the eggs will have toy car parts in them


----------



## f1freak

You never know what your going to get!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hope everybody had a good Easter!


----------



## Chris Furman

Is Marc back today?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Chris Furman said:


> Is Marc back today?


he will be back on Wednesday Feurmanator


----------



## little will

I hate sleeping in the parking lot at dennies!!!


----------



## f1freak

No comment...


----------



## ALeeBuck

little will said:


> I hate sleeping in the parking lot at dennies!!!


Business slow? And just cause I have been slacking only 174 more days left ya'll! :hat:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

little will said:


> I hate sleeping in the parking lot at dennies!!!


yea....and drunk dialing me........


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Jaco Blues just rolled in the door. Ive got only 7 sets left


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> yea....and drunk dialing me........


me too...


----------



## OvalAlston

Happy holidays everyone.................happy national MSI raceday. I love Wednesdays


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Marc has entered the building!!!!!! and alot tanner lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao/////////


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> Marc has entered the building!!!!!! and alot tanner lol


Someone tanned his hyde!?


----------



## Chris Furman

*TOP no more Josh*

TOP and Josh split....

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/387337-cefx-2010-new-evolution.html


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> TOP and Josh split....
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/387337-cefx-2010-new-evolution.html


We still have James.....


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> TOP and Josh split....
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/387337-cefx-2010-new-evolution.html


No pics of a Stilt? Not a good name for a race car. 
The announcement doesn't say that ?


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> No pics of a Stilt? Not a good name for a race car.
> The announcement doesn't say that ?



Keep reading the thread, Josh commented.


----------



## Matt K

who's Josh Cyrul?


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Barry Z you have PM.


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Keep reading the thread, Josh commented.


Just looked like a new CEFX car coming out.


----------



## OvalAlston

I'm walking the streets you better had turned in your census form or you will be seeing me soon.lol 

My photon should be in the mail soon. By the way that photon upgrade will be part of my collection as soon as it comes out assuming it's not 300 dollars. But the photon is reasonably priced so I don't see it being to bad.


----------



## Barry Z

Marc, back at ya ...


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> I'm walking the streets you better had turned in your census form or you will be seeing me soon.lol
> 
> My photon should be in the mail soon. By the way that photon upgrade will be part of my collection as soon as it comes out assuming it's not 300 dollars. But the photon is reasonably priced so I don't see it being to bad.


Alston...you're drinking the Kool-Aid too???

LOL


----------



## Thirtybird

OvalAlston said:


> I'm walking the streets you better had turned in your census form or you will be seeing me soon.lol
> 
> My photon should be in the mail soon. By the way that photon upgrade will be part of my collection as soon as it comes out assuming it's not 300 dollars. But the photon is reasonably priced so I don't see it being to bad.


it's $190 in the cefx store and doesn't ship until 5/5. looks like some different ideas, but that narrow topdeck and the single sided pulley mount look weak to me...


----------



## reilly

Thirtybird said:


> it's $190 in the cefx store and doesn't ship until 5/5. looks like some different ideas, but that narrow topdeck and the single sided pulley mount look weak to me...


Shuie has had a cantilevered spur gear mount since the MI3 came out and there was a lot of hub-bub about it, which turned out fine. Probably the only thing on that car that did work right, it will hold up to 3.5 lipo it will be fine. 

Narrow top deck...so? The latest top deck is much narrower then the original foam top deck and is slightly stiffer. For what looks like not much "meat" the chassis is really good right in line with what we are doing now. I really like the fact the motor is five more mm inboard and the motor guard. 

You know after Wednesday's main I had tire marks on top of my battery WTH?

I'm sure that the 5/5 ship date is giving him a little cushion for the last bits to make it in ( belt ) If things come in earlier I'm sure they go out accordingly. 

Just my 2cents in the jar. LOL


----------



## f1freak

reilly said:


> Shuie has had a cantilevered spur gear mount since the MI3 came out and there was a lot of hub-bub about it, which turned out fine. Probably the only thing on that car that did work right, it will hold up to 3.5 lipo it will be fine.
> 
> Narrow top deck...so? The latest top deck is much narrower then the original foam top deck and is slightly stiffer. For what looks like not much "meat" the chassis is really good right in line with what we are doing now. I really like the fact the motor is five more mm inboard and the motor guard.
> 
> You know after Wednesday's main I had tire marks on top of my battery WTH?
> 
> I'm sure that the 5/5 ship date is giving him a little cushion for the last bits to make it in ( belt ) If things come in earlier I'm sure they go out accordingly.
> 
> Just my 2cents in the jar. LOL


More than likely it will be late if I order it. But what ever.:freak:


----------



## TimXLB

James:

Hi,

will we see you Sunday???


----------



## reilly

TimXLB said:


> James:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> will we see you Sunday???


No I have some other things going on on sunday. 
John, drop the tc body with Marc and I'll get it done, buggy is near completion.


----------



## f1freak

reilly said:


> No I have some other things going on on sunday.
> John, drop the tc body with Marc and I'll get it done, buggy is near completion.


It's not a Photon part


----------



## OvalAlston

C5Vette said:


> Alston...you're drinking the Kool-Aid too???
> 
> LOL


Just a little bit Ray not to much lol


----------



## Thirtybird

reilly said:


> Narrow top deck...so? The latest top deck is much narrower then the original foam top deck and is slightly stiffer. For what looks like not much "meat" the chassis is really good right in line with what we are doing now. I really like the fact the motor is five more mm inboard and the motor guard.


Yes, the inboarding of the motor by that much really does sound great. Almost as nice as the K-car's motor being centered from left to right :tongue: 

as for the top deck - ya, maybe "so?" is right.... I dunno, the rear mounting holes being only along the centerline of the chassis make me think that it wouldn't have leverage on the top plate to resist twisting like the front end mount. I can only guess it won't need to ...

One other thing I hadn't noticed until now - they've got the bellcrank post mounted only to the top deck - Seems they carved up all the sacred cows and had hamburger for dinner when they drew this up :dude:


----------



## f1freak

Can't find a pic of what your all talking about so...


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Can't find a pic of what your all talking about so...


http://www.cefx.net/catalog/index.php

pic is right on the front page


----------



## f1freak

Lol. No big deal. I'd like to see one run.


----------



## TimXLB

hey Jeff:

F1??????


----------



## bang22nd

TimXLB said:


> hey Jeff:
> 
> F1??????


Sorry I'm working. I don't think Matt has a ride home so he won't be either.


----------



## TimXLB

ok thanks....


----------



## Gt35rgsx

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........................................................................................................ dont everyone talk at once


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........................................................................................................ dont everyone talk at once


that's enough out of you!


----------



## f1freak

TimXLB said:


> hey Jeff:
> 
> F1??????


Most of the Tamiya guys are at the TCS race at Scotties...
U got the loot Bro? Should I bring the 103 tomorrow ?


----------



## OvalAlston

Hope it's a good turn out for 17.5 tomorrow.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Hope it's a good turn out for 17.5 tomorrow.


it's always good


----------



## f1freak

Looks like The Whip takes home the GT2 Title and Dish Qualified 3rd . But thats all I know for now. 

Nic needed a hair cut and things just didnt work out this week. I didnt even get a chance to cut out that new body for James to shoot.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Looks like The Whip takes home the GT2 Title and Dish Qualified 3rd . But thats all I know for now.
> 
> Nic needed a hair cut and things just didnt work out this week. I didnt even get a chance to cut out that new body for James to shoot.


excuses...


----------



## f1freak

Gotta eat.


----------



## Chris Furman

Wippler took 1st in GT2 and Mini...

I came in 5th Final.. In the tripple A-main.. Took 5th, then 3rd and got taken out on the 3rd one and finished 7th. 

Rodney and Dish had some unfortunate issues with their cars and had some DNFs.


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> Wippler took 1st in GT2 and Mini...
> 
> I came in 5th Final.. In the tripple A-main.. Took 5th, then 3rd and got taken out on the 3rd one and finished 7th.
> 
> Rodney and Dish had some unfortunate issues with their cars and had some DNFs.


Good job guys. Hope you all had fun.


----------



## f1freak

Awesome ... wish I coulda gone too.


----------



## Matt K

we need something new to argue about..


----------



## little will

How about 17.5 12scale


----------



## C5Vette

little will said:


> How about 17.5 12scale


Shoo! If you can't handle 13.5 1 Cell....you should quit racing!


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> we need something new to argue about..


No we don't!


----------



## little will

I say we have a naked race night


----------



## C5Vette

little will said:


> I say we have a naked race night


Now THAT Would be scary!


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> I say we have a naked race night[/QUOT
> 
> Use some other way to come out of the closet.


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout is in*

I just finished the layout, if you want to see it please stop in. I did the layout alone and with no ideas so please keep the whining to a minimum.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## little will

I hate the layout !!!


----------



## OvalAlston

DAMN its been two weeks on that layout already.

And little will car was dialed yesterday keep doing whatever you did yesterday buddy.


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Alston you have PM.

Will, you haven't even seen it yet!!!!! The layout doesn't like you either though, it knows you are just going to keep hitting it!!


----------



## msircracing

*TOP Foam Kits*

I just heard from TOP they are no longer having a Rubber and Foam car. The new kits will all be Rubber kits. I do have one last Foam kit on the way.


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> Will, you haven't even seen it yet!!!!! The layout doesn't like you either though, it knows you are just going to keep hitting it!!


Ouch!


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> little will said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we have a naked race night[/QUOT
> 
> Use some other way to come out of the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> HSILMMFAORN:freak:
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris Furman

a taste of the TCS event... now those cars are cool to race.

189 entries


----------



## TimXLB

Will 

call me


----------



## Chris Furman

bighead.... U also have a PM


----------



## reilly

Hey Boys, 
Can you please bring your RCGT cars, I would love to race that bad boy:thumbsup:

Thanks to who ever can race it on wednesday. 
James


----------



## Matt K

reilly said:


> Hey Boys,
> Can you please bring your RCGT cars, I would love to race that bad boy:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks to who ever can race it on wednesday.
> James


Will do


----------



## Matt K

new car from three racing... made just for will!! 
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/352937-sakura-zero-new-touring-car.html


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> bighead.... U also have a PM


Chris, check your mail..


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> new car from three racing... made just for will!!
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/352937-sakura-zero-new-touring-car.html


Junk.


----------



## bang22nd

f1freak said:


> Junk.


yeah but I think matt was pointing out the color choice for will.:wave:


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB you have PM


----------



## Crptracer

Hey guys we are having our final trophy race of the season April 25th at the Big Rug in Indy.....1/12th....WGT....VTA....RCGT.....17.5/Rubber.....Come on down....Willie I promise I will be there this time.....


----------



## f1freak

Crptracer said:


> Hey guys we are having our final trophy race of the season April 25th at the Big Rug in Indy.....1/12th....WGT....VTA....RCGT.....17.5/Rubber.....Come on down....Willie I promise I will be there this time.....


Where?


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> Where?


At the Big Run in Indy John. even I read that. LOL


----------



## Crptracer

The Big Rug
at Marion County Fairgounds Raceway's in Indy

Website...
http://rcarassociation.org/index.html

Address...
7300 E Troy Ave, Indianapolis, IN 46239-1267(In the Big 4H Building)

Contact Numbers
Floyd Selzer 
(President/RCAR Owner) (317) 850-RCAR (7227)
Kevin Cole 
(Facility Manager/Track Operations) (765) 624-9768

Pennington's RC Hobby Shop (on site)
Bill Pennington 
(Hobby Shop/RCAR Owner) (317) 402-1061

Our facility is a huge building offering carpet oval & on-road racing.It houses Pennington's RC Hobby Shop and a full service cafeteria.It is fully heated and has nice a dining area and restrooms.We use AMB scoring and have the new CRC ozite carpet.
R/CAR is a faith based organization that offers a family friendly envirement for quality RC racers/hobbyist and their families.
__________________
sorry about that forgot to post the address


----------



## Crptracer

Any of you guys interested? if there is any other info you might want feel free to ask or pm me or whatever....


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> At the Big Run in Indy John. even I read that. LOL


Your gonna make me look it up? Sheesh. Not all of is have it in our GPS already


----------



## Crptracer

Mr.Bighead can give ya door to door miles....I realize it is a decent drive as I worked in Detroit and kalamazzo and a few other spots in michigan earlier this year....I cant remember how long it took me to get there maybe 4 to 5 hours and I live on the other side of the city form the track so its closer....Would be awesome to have ya guys come down....


----------



## Crptracer

Ken Miller might be able to persuede Mr.Reilly to come down


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Ken Miller might be able to persuede Mr.Reilly to come down


I don't think I can make it I have finals that week.


----------



## Chris Furman

Crptracer said:


> Hey guys we are having our final trophy race of the season April 25th at the Big Rug in Indy.....1/12th....WGT....VTA....RCGT.....17.5/Rubber.....Come on down....Willie I promise I will be there this time.....



What are house rules for RCGT? Chassis? Motor? ESC?


----------



## f1freak

Crptracer said:


> Mr.Bighead can give ya door to door miles....I realize it is a decent drive as I worked in Detroit and kalamazzo and a few other spots in michigan earlier this year....I cant remember how long it took me to get there maybe 4 to 5 hours and I live on the other side of the city form the track so its closer....Would be awesome to have ya guys come down....


All I need is an address ... for the track. :dude:

Or a link to the flier.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> All I need is an address ... for the track. :dude:
> 
> Or a link to the flier.


dude, open those eyes up man, Website...
http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/location.html


----------



## f1freak

Crptracer said:


> The Big Rug
> at Marion County Fairgounds Raceway's in Indy
> 
> Website...
> http://rcarassociation.org/index.html
> 
> Address...
> 7300 E Troy Ave, Indianapolis, IN 46239-1267(In the Big 4H Building)
> 
> Contact Numbers
> Floyd Selzer
> (President/RCAR Owner) (317) 850-RCAR (7227)
> Kevin Cole
> (Facility Manager/Track Operations) (765) 624-9768
> 
> Pennington's RC Hobby Shop (on site)
> Bill Pennington
> (Hobby Shop/RCAR Owner) (317) 402-1061
> 
> Our facility is a huge building offering carpet oval & on-road racing.It houses Pennington's RC Hobby Shop and a full service cafeteria.It is fully heated and has nice a dining area and restrooms.We use AMB scoring and have the new CRC ozite carpet.
> R/CAR is a faith based organization that offers a family friendly envirement for quality RC racers/hobbyist and their families.
> __________________
> sorry about that forgot to post the address



Ohhh there is is .. didnt see it on the iPhone ... Nub!


----------



## Matt K

is anyone else going to run RcGt tonight other than prof. reilly?


----------



## Chris Furman

Matt K said:


> is anyone else going to run RcGt tonight other than prof. reilly?


Sorry.. No Wednesdays for me. It is going to be outdoor season soon too.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Ohhh there is is .. didnt see it on the iPhone ... Nub!


They have a real nice track but it's a five hour drive.


----------



## f1freak

330 miles 5.5 hrs. to R/CAR


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> What are house rules for RCGT? Chassis? Motor? ESC?


http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/classes.html

Apparently there is no speedo rule for RCGT. Just body, tire and rim.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> 330 miles 5.5 hrs. to R/CAR


John, you need to stop posting you can't make it to MSI, so how can you make a five hour trip.LoL


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Sorry.. No Wednesdays for me. It is going to be outdoor season soon too.


What car you running outside bro?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, you need to stop posting you can't make it to MSI, so how can you make a five hour trip.LoL


babysitter....


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> babysitter....


John, take Nick with you he won't be a problem they have a play station he a play.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, take Nick with you he won't be a problem they have a play station he a play.


1 play station and how many kids ? I wish I could go to all the races but ... 
it's not easy.. I don't any help around here at all. 
You guys do but , thats just at the track. 

The boy is quite difficult at times...


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> 1 play station and how many kids ? I wish I could go to all the races but ...
> it's not easy.. I don't any help around here at all.
> You guys do but , thats just at the track.
> 
> The boy is quite difficult at times...


JUST LIKE HIS OLD MAN:wave:


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> babysitter....


hire will..


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> hire will..


Will would want to kill Nic after about 20 mins.
Any questions ? Ask Nic!


----------



## little will

Hey Marc did my HUDY stuff come in?


----------



## msircracing

*Hudy*

Will,

If you are talking about your shirt and towel....Yes it just showed up about 30 mins ago.


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> What car you running outside bro?



My M05 mini.. Would love to get it going on some asphalt somewhere.


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> My M05 mini.. Would love to get it going on some asphalt somewhere.


Lazer... talk to Dish.:dude:


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Lazer... talk to Dish.:dude:



Toooooooo far away. Bummer.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Will would want to kill Nic after about 20 mins.
> Any questions ? Ask Nic!


your kid loves poprocks


----------



## Lazer Lady

Chris Furman said:


> Toooooooo far away. Bummer.


Aww..come on Chris you can always car pool ! I am sure
you can talk James, Willie & Barry Z into meeting up & coming out with you We open May 2 if the weather cooperates. Russ & a couple guys 
just laid down a new topcoat. 
Hope you'll change your mind & take a ride out sometime


----------



## Barry Z

Lazer Lady said:


> Aww..come on Chris you can always car pool ! I am sure
> you can talk James, Willie & Barry Z into meeting up & coming out with you We open May 2 if the weather cooperates. Russ & a couple guys
> just laid down a new topcoat.
> Hope you'll change your mind & take a ride out sometime




GREAT place, GREAT people, GREAT racing !!!


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> GREAT place, GREAT people, GREAT racing !!!


Landmark for sure...


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Landmark for sure...



Definately been there before, awesome place. But again.. too far away.. at least 2.5 hours, that is speeding, one-way. I love to race, but have a family at home to, so I have to set the priorities. Sure wish there was something closer around here.


----------



## Crptracer

Chris Furman said:


> What are house rules for RCGT? Chassis? Motor? ESC?


RCGT...17.5 motor...Tekin 200....any chassis....


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> JUST LIKE HIS OLD MAN:wave:


Come on John. Nicks not that bad. Only when he runs his slash the wrong way at Larry's. Lol!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Definately been there before, awesome place. But again.. too far away.. at least 2.5 hours, that is speeding, one-way. I love to race, but have a family at home to, so I have to set the priorities. Sure wish there was something closer around here.


It is 100 miles from here... And kind of weird getting there too.
Russ is cool as can be. Shaded pits ,, I like the No drivers stand drivers stand.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> It is 100 miles from here... And kind of weird getting there too.
> Russ is cool as can be. Shaded pits ,, I like the No drivers stand drivers stand.


Most guys will be at MSI all summer long they have a race program.


----------



## f1freak

drama...
more than likely this summer .. thats where ill be at least once a week. Close to home and not worried about school.


----------



## Chris Furman

Crptracer said:


> RCGT...17.5 motor...Tekin 200....any chassis....



What if you do not have a Tekin? What other ESCs are allowed?

Can you go below Tekin 200?


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> Can you go below Tekin 200?


why does it matter?? you don't have a tekin lol :tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> What if you do not have a Tekin? What other ESCs are allowed?
> 
> Can you go below Tekin 200?


 Chris, think about it and let me know if you want to go on Sunday. Juile wants to go, if I go I will not be racing just helping her..


----------



## f1freak

What speedo u got in there Bro?


----------



## Chris Furman

Hoe about Speedpassion.. or LRP... I guess I would like to know what the rules are... Because I'd rather have an SPX than v200.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

John will i c u out at AMS saturday?


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> John will i c u out at AMS saturday?


your spelling is excellent!


----------



## f1freak

Gt35rgsx said:


> John will i c u out at AMS saturday?


If they don't kick me out , yes.


----------



## ovalfan

I was wondering, what is everyone running for an esc in the F1 class? I have the HPI car and I need a small esc. Thanks


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> your spelling is excellent!


don't b hatin


----------



## Matt K

ovalfan said:


> I was wondering, what is everyone running for an esc in the F1 class? I have the HPI car and I need a small esc. Thanks


i have a sphere in one and an old novak cyclone in the other.. basicly anything you have laying around lol


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> don't b hatin


you workin?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> you workin?


yes sir


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> yes sir


danngg man thats too bad, i would come harass you


----------



## f1freak

ovalfan said:


> I was wondering, what is everyone running for an esc in the F1 class? I have the HPI car and I need a small esc. Thanks


LRP Quantum Comp. No case.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> LRP Quantum Comp. No case.


jeeze you have an f1 too? is it a carpet virgin aswell?


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> jeeze you have an f1 too? is it a carpet virgin aswell?


Only ran at TCS race.


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> jeeze you have an f1 too? is it a carpet virgin aswell?


lmao.........


----------



## Matt K

i have an idea for a new class lol... go karts!


----------



## C5Vette

Matt K said:


> i have an idea for a new class lol... go karts!


 
Why stop there? Drag your car out and we'll set a course up in the parking lot!!......The spec tires are Firestones though!! LOL


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Why stop there? Drag your car out and we'll set a course up in the parking lot!!......The spec tires are Firestones though!! LOL


Nope, Dunlops! lol:freak:


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> Why stop there? Drag your car out and we'll set a course up in the parking lot!!......The spec tires are Firestones though!! LOL


that would work too haha.. rc gokarts would be awesome i think though


----------



## Chris Furman

What would be awesome is an asphault track run by Marc so we can run our current cars on it!


----------



## Guest

Chris Furman said:


> What would be awesome is an asphault track run by Marc so we can run our current cars on it!


I know you would get a few from Grand Rapids on a pretty regular basis.... :thumbsup:

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Matt K

well there is plenty of parking lots...


----------



## Matt K

does anyone have that carpet racers movie??


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> does anyone have that carpet racers movie??


So you can watch Barry Baker be a poser ?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> So you can watch Barry Baker be a poser ?


no so i can watch other people play with toy cars lol..


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> no so i can watch other people play with toy cars lol..


You Tube my good man. I have over a hundred videos of racing... and firecrackers. Listen closely and you can hear Tim bustin hilarity.

Channel:  f1freak1964


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> does anyone have that carpet racers movie??


I can't wait to c it looks like it's going to be pretty good. Me, Tim and Will was just talking about that. Looks like it was put together pretty well.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> I can't wait to c it looks like it's going to be pretty good. Me, Tim and Will was just talking about that. Looks like it was put together pretty well.


I'll throwdown on it if you guys wanna order it..we could make some copies


----------



## Gt35rgsx

So who's going to come and visit me?


----------



## little will

かはやはやなはふそなやなはわはわはやさゆさ
にさかはらやアナはサハ士


----------



## TimXLB

will:

don't forget my Rx


----------



## bang22nd

little will said:


> かはやはやなはふそなやなはわはわはやさゆさ
> にさかはらやアナはサハ士


translated to >Quickly quickly the [hu] [so] and as for the [wa] the [wa] it is quick, the [yu] whether and others and as for analog the Saha loyal retainer<
So what were you trying to say????


----------



## bang22nd

少しはであるdoesn'小さい男の子を身に着けているピンク; tはインターネットを使用する方法を!知っている!! Mine has a meaning.


----------



## OvalAlston

I cant wait to race again. 17.5 is a little addicting setting up the cars are a b**** but it is fun.


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> かはやはやなはふそなやなはわはわはやさゆさ
> にさかはらやアナはサハ士


This means "Did you see the wheels fly off Buemis F1? That was AWESOME BABY!".:freak:


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> かはやはやなはふそなやなはわはわはやさゆさ
> にさかはらやアナはサハ士


how did I know you were going to post that?


----------



## mrbighead

Chris, where's that 416x at? I want my test drive.


----------



## TimXLB

Willie:

it's for sale!!!!!! just what you need.


----------



## mrbighead

TimXLB said:


> Willie:
> 
> it's for sale!!!!!! just what you need.


I have been thinking about a 416x for sometime now. I will have John put it together for me. I don't have time to do any thing with my new job. It's like work and school is going to be my life for a while. LOL


----------



## Chris Furman

mrbighead said:


> Chris, where's that 416x at? I want my test drive.



It is practically put together.. just need to screw it to the chassis, arms built and mounted, shocks built, diff built, spool built.

sent you PM

I decided to stick with my TA05v2 tub chassis, will stick with running RCGT.. and in the name of competition and keeping it real, will be running a Havoc Pro ESC in RCGT with a 17.5 motor.


----------



## mrbighead

Chris, check your mail.


----------



## TimXLB

anybody running 1/12th scale Sunday?????


----------



## Chris Furman

mrbighead said:


> Chris, check your mail.



got it.. back at ya


----------



## C5Vette

TimXLB said:


> anybody running 1/12th scale Sunday?????


 
Sorry Tim, I won't make it this week, but next week......


----------



## f1freak

416X Willy? Awesome!


----------



## Matt K

I think it's still xray ftw


----------



## OvalAlston

Xray is awesome it's just I hate paying for there parts. And no I'm not going to stop hitting stuff for a while.


----------



## Chris Furman

I have a 416X for sale.. practically fullly built. With Ceramic diff balls and Ceramic Thrust bearing... PM for details.


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> I have a 416X for sale.. practically fullly built. With Ceramic diff balls and Ceramic Thrust bearing... PM for details.


 
$......3.......2.......5.....?


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> $......3.......2.......5.....?


gees .. if you still got it when the tax man comes...


----------



## Matt K

there is a pic of willie on one of the vta championship fliers lol


----------



## OvalAlston

We need a link Matt


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> gees .. if you still got it when the tax man comes...



You know my number John.. But I may just keep it and run 17.5 rubber as a 2nd class.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> We need a link Matt


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281276&page=2
jeeze man I gotta do everything!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> I have a 416X for sale.. practically fullly built. With Ceramic diff balls and Ceramic Thrust bearing... PM for details.


Haven't even run it man!? WTH is up with that ?


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Haven't even run it man!? WTH is up with that ?


Didn't even finish putting together the front end. I just had sooo much fun with the realistic bodies with TCS. I primarily would just like to run RCGT. And for RCGT... if you want to be fair, I want to keep running my v2 tub chassis.

and I am just going to ignore lowball offers, if anyone has a reasonable offer, shoot me a PM.


----------



## C5Vette

Well the WGT debut is going to have to wait another week unless the class runs on Sunday. I'm off to Milwaukee, WI.......


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Well the WGT debut is going to have to wait another week unless the class runs on Sunday. I'm off to Milwaukee, WI.......


I should have mine together by Sunday, I think Ron might come if he's not flying his plane. Tim might come down on Sunday with his car plus Kenny will run that's makes three.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> I should have mine together by Sunday, I think Ron might come if he's not flying his plane. Tim might come down on Sunday with his car plus Kenny will run that's makes three.


 
Let me know....I'd like to run it!!


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> I should have mine together by Sunday, I think Ron might come if he's not flying his plane. Tim might come down on Sunday with his car plus Kenny will run that's makes three.


plus me..


----------



## Chris Furman

Picked up another F1 car... So I'll be running F1 on Sunday... And will have my Mini and RCGT car.


416X is gone.


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Picked up another F1 car... So I'll be running F1 on Sunday... And will have my Mini and RCGT car.
> 
> 
> 416X is gone.


Who bought it?


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Who bought it?



Online sale...

But it was partial trade, part case.. I now have another F104. Yes, call me crazy, but I missed the car. So I have another one!

Will try to bring all 3 cars this Sunday to run.


----------



## DISH

Good Lord Furman, have you ever not bought the same car twice dude? Ha!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Online sale...
> 
> But it was partial trade, part case.. I now have another F104. Yes, call me crazy, but I missed the car. So I have another one!
> 
> Will try to bring all 3 cars this Sunday to run.


Your the man Chris.


----------



## Chris Furman

DISH said:


> Good Lord Furman, have you ever not bought the same car twice dude? Ha!


hmm... I REALLY have to think about that one! LMAO!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> hmm... I REALLY have to think about that one! LMAO!


Yes he has ,, The Associated TC5 and the 10R5. Must be nice eh?!:freak:


----------



## Matt K

is anyone from msi going to the VTA race on may 1st?


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> is anyone from msi going to the VTA race on may 1st?


 Yes, Julie is going.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

John, do you have any 1 cells you want to sell.


----------



## little will

Hey Willie I have a fantom 50c i will sell u


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, do you have any 1 cells you want to sell.


I do have a 40 c tp 5000 yes
Only has a few runs on it.


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> Hey Willie I have a fantom 50c i will sell u


I just brought a new one at MSI, little will you don't take care of your stuff so no thanks......but somebody out their still loves you just not me, and go get a WGT car. LoL


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> I just brought a new one at MSI, little will you don't take care of your stuff so no thanks......but somebody out their still loves you just not me, and go get a WGT car. LoL


Dammit Willie! I'm thinking about buying one now. Speed, cheap, less set up. How can I go wrong?


----------



## bang22nd

Hey Furman, did you see on redrc they have a carbon fiber upgrade kit for your Muchmore Light. Lol its right up your alley.


----------



## Chris Furman

bang22nd said:


> Hey Furman, did you see on redrc they have a carbon fiber upgrade kit for your Muchmore Light. Lol its right up your alley.




WHERE!!!???? WHERE!?!!? looking now! LMAO!!


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> WHERE!!!???? WHERE!?!!? looking now! LMAO!!


Just for you, Chris


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> Just for you, Chris


that goes perfectly with wills carbon fiber glass and weights!:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Just for you, Chris


Hey Man! Those are nice. :freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB call me.. Lost your number!


----------



## msircracing

*New Summer Hours*

Wanted to give you guys a heads up. Starting May 1st we will be changing our hours, they will be as follows

Sunday 10-7 (Racing starts at Noon)
Monday 11-8
Tuesday 11-8
Wednesday 11-8 (Racing starts at 7pm)
Thursday 11-8
Friday 11-8
Saturday 11-8

We will be starting our Summer points series May 12th (Weds.) and May 16th (Sunday).

Please let me know if there are any questions. See you all soon.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

Ray, are you coming to race on Sunday. So how many people do we have for WGT for Sunday?


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Ray, are you coming to race on Sunday. So how many people do we have for WGT for Sunday?


Yes...I will debut the WGT car that day....


----------



## mrbighead

Hi Dan, thank you for your help today!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

:thumbsup:


mrbighead said:


> Hi Dan, thank you for your help today!


no problem willie thats what iam here 4


----------



## Chris Furman

anyone that has a Tamiya MINI.. bring it tomorrow.


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> no problem willie thats what iam here 4


 I text Little Will did he come and see you! :hat:


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> anyone that has a Tamiya MINI.. bring it tomorrow.


I wouldn't be able to run my 22 tooth . .or my small tires.


----------



## Matt K

how many people are planning on skipping wednesday?


----------



## little will

I think I am


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> I wouldn't be able to run my 22 tooth . .or my small tires.


Yup, that would be called cheating. You are right! LOL!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> how many people are planning on skipping wednesday?


i am!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> i am!!!!:tongue:


that's what I expected coming from mr.offroad...


----------



## ALeeBuck

Dan you have PM


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> that's what I expected coming from mr.offroad...


thats my only day to do anything really. no work or school


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> thats my only day to do anything really. no work or school


thats why you goto msi with your *onroad* car, and do some racing! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## little will

He can't shelby wont let him out of his cage.


----------



## Chris Furman

So... RCGT was fun this past Sunday... But it will turn off a few people because it is still too fast. We were laying down laptimes as quick or quicker than some 17.5 Touring cars. So what do you guys think about 21.5 motors and whatever ESC settings you want? I think 21.5 is going to be the new stock next year regardless. Thoughts? And I know.. You may have to buy a motor. Gotta buy stuff to keep the hobbyshop / track open!


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> So... RCGT was fun this past Sunday... But it will turn off a few people because it is still too fast. We were laying down laptimes as quick or quicker than some 17.5 Touring cars. So what do you guys think about 21.5 motors and whatever ESC settings you want? I think 21.5 is going to be the new stock next year regardless. Thoughts? And I know.. You may have to buy a motor. Gotta buy stuff to keep the hobbyshop / track open!


I'll weigh in with an opinion, but I don't run the class, so I can be easily discounted...... I would say, run the 17.5, but do not allow any type of ramping speed control software. That would eliminate tekin 199 or later, spx, black diamond, and Mamba. I think that the very linear acceleration of non-ramping speed controls make them easier for the beginner to drive rather than going to a slower wind and still having to tune for the timing advance. (Not to mention that the 21.5's with any software would be faster than ESC limited 17.5's) That's my two cents, but those who run the class should decide amongst yourselves.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

little will said:


> He can't shelby wont let him out of his cage.


Hey Will, Shut it.:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> Hey Will, Shut it.:wave:[/QUOTE.
> 
> If it's nice, I will see you Sunday...


----------



## Chris Furman

C5Vette said:


> I'll weigh in with an opinion, but I don't run the class, so I can be easily discounted...... I would say, run the 17.5, but do not allow any type of ramping speed control software. That would eliminate tekin 199 or later, spx, black diamond, and Mamba. I think that the very linear acceleration of non-ramping speed controls make them easier for the beginner to drive rather than going to a slower wind and still having to tune for the timing advance. (Not to mention that the 21.5's with any software would be faster than ESC limited 17.5's) That's my two cents, but those who run the class should decide amongst yourselves.



We tried that already while you were away and it really didn't work. Too many variables even with the ESC supposedly "locked down." The ESC needs to be opened up so there is no questions regarding timing or whatever, the easy thing to do is control the motor. RCGT is really not a beginner class either, national rules say, open ESC and 17.5 motor. But at the club level there are some guys that really like the class, but would like to run a little slower. So the idea is run 21.5 motor with open ESC. The forecast for stock touring racing next year is 21.5 and open ESC.

I'm willing to give it try if anyone else is. Doesn't really matter to me.. just trying to keep everyone interested in the RCGT class.


----------



## ALeeBuck

There really is no starter touring class is there anymore?


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> There really is no starter touring class is there anymore?


nope..


----------



## Chris Furman

Matt K said:


> nope..



Yes, there is.. It is called VTA. But everyone at MSI is infactuated with speed and winning that's why it died.

VTA should be like the national rules say. Spec ESC.. Ie. Havoc and spec motor, ie. Novak 25.5 motor. The speed are realistic, more controllable and no complaining about cheater motors or ramping speedos.

Now there are other slower spec classes that are really competitive and have been around for a very long time. Like Mini and F1. Mini being of course the least expensive. Tamiya rumor is the F1 will go brushless next year, a spec Tamiya system. I actually had Marc order one for me. It is a very basic system without ramping, but has brake and drag brake adjustments. It is rated to an equivilant 23Turn Brushed motor. So the speeds are like what 17.5 used to be a couple years ago before the LRP SPX came about. Best part is that the WHOLE system, ESC and Motor cost only $135!

Yes, people will complain that now I have to buy something else. But it is a hobby! You are supposed to spend money if you want to play! 

Tamiya also hinted that this system may be used for their GT2 class next season, which would level the playing field quite a buy. Their GT2 is sort of like RCGT... Where RCGT got their idea from.

Now I ran my Mini last week and had all sorts of people checking it out and asking about it. But again... Racers at MSI are addicted to Speed instead of having a fun competitive class. Some of you guys should take a look at some of the TCS races. They have several spec slow classes and they are the most competitive out of the whole series. Everyone is on a level playing field.. People come and race, smile, and keep the hobby alive!


----------



## Matt K

idk if you could consider vta "touring" but competition wise everyone is pretty close, at the roar race most of the cars were around the same speed (minus the car that was accused of cheating)
21.5 tc is basically the same as 17.5 before v.203, so i think it would be somewhere to start for a new "stock" class


----------



## Chris Furman

Matt K said:


> idk if you could consider vta "touring" but competition wise everyone is pretty close, at the roar race most of the cars were around the same speed (minus the car that was accused of cheating)
> 21.5 tc is basically the same as 17.5 before v.203, so i think it would be somewhere to start for a new "stock" class



Yes, I do believe that 21.5 will be "stock" next season.


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> Yes, I do believe that 21.5 will be "stock" next season.


i ran a 21.5 in my tc and was turning close to the same times as 17.5, it is plenty fast


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> Yes, there is.. It is called VTA. But everyone at MSI is infactuated with speed and winning that's why it died.
> 
> VTA should be like the national rules say. Spec ESC.. Ie. Havoc and spec motor, ie. Novak 25.5 motor. The speed are realistic, more controllable and no complaining about cheater motors or ramping speedos.
> 
> Now there are other slower spec classes that are really competitive and have been around for a very long time. Like Mini and F1. Mini being of course the least expensive. Tamiya rumor is the F1 will go brushless next year, a spec Tamiya system. I actually had Marc order one for me. It is a very basic system without ramping, but has brake and drag brake adjustments. It is rated to an equivilant 23Turn Brushed motor. So the speeds are like what 17.5 used to be a couple years ago before the LRP SPX came about. Best part is that the WHOLE system, ESC and Motor cost only $135!
> 
> Yes, people will complain that now I have to buy something else. But it is a hobby! You are supposed to spend money if you want to play!
> 
> Tamiya also hinted that this system may be used for their GT2 class next season, which would level the playing field quite a buy. Their GT2 is sort of like RCGT... Where RCGT got their idea from.
> 
> Now I ran my Mini last week and had all sorts of people checking it out and asking about it. But again... Racers at MSI are addicted to Speed instead of having a fun competitive class. Some of you guys should take a look at some of the TCS races. They have several spec slow classes and they are the most competitive out of the whole series. Everyone is on a level playing field.. People come and race, smile, and keep the hobby alive!


I really don't agree with that. VTA cars handle very quirky. They require much more to make them work well. New tires absolutely suck. So a newbie has to go out there and suck until the tires wear in. How do you explain to someone that it will work better as they wear out? That's one of the reasons I never set Blake up in VTA. I think RCGT will work for him because it isn't AS setup dependent.


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> I really don't agree with that. VTA cars handle very quirky. They require much more to make them work well. New tires absolutely suck. So a newbie has to go out there and suck until the tires wear in. How do you explain to someone that it will work better as they wear out? That's one of the reasons I never set Blake up in VTA. I think RCGT will work for him because it isn't AS setup dependent.


that is true, but honestly.. how many "newbies" do we have showing up on a daily basis that actually race roadcourse instead of tooling around with a slash? lol


----------



## C5Vette

Matt K said:


> that is true, but honestly.. how many "newbies" do we have showing up on a daily basis that actually race roadcourse instead of tooling around with a slash? lol


I don't disagree, but that is why we can't call it the entry level touring car class. You want the new guys to have fun and not get frustrated.


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> I don't disagree, but that is why we can't call it the entry level touring car class. You want the new guys to have fun and not get frustrated.


i totally agree with that, what we should do is create a vta pro class or something for the faster guys, or like james said run rcgt pro and beginner


----------



## C5Vette

Matt K said:


> i totally agree with that, what we should do is create a vta pro class or something for the faster guys, or like james said run rcgt pro and beginner


That would work....but you have to have a little better turnout before you can split the class....


----------



## Matt K

C5Vette said:


> That would work....but you have to have a little better turnout before you can split the class....


lol yea no kidding, 7 heats is a little low


----------



## Chris Furman

So... Let's talk about a beginner class...

VTA?

RCGT Beginner / Pro class (spec system/21.5) ?

RCGT Beginner / VTA combined - dare I call it "spec"?

Mini


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> So... Let's talk about a beginner class...
> 
> VTA?
> 
> RCGT Beginner / Pro class (spec system/21.5) ?
> 
> RCGT Beginner / VTA combined - dare I call it "spec"?
> 
> Mini


that could work since rcgt and vta are close to the same speed


----------



## Chris Furman

Matt K said:


> that could work since rcgt and vta are close to the same speed



Not even close if you compare what we ran this past Sunday.

We would have to make a combo VTA/RCGT spec class for beginners. VTA tire or X-Patterns. And spec out a ESC and motor. The X-Patterns do not need break in, they run great out of the box and last all year.

RCGT Pro... X-Patterns with stock foam inserts. The faster class with 17.5 motors and ramping speedos.


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> Not even close if you compare what we ran this past Sunday.
> 
> We would have to make a combo VTA/RCGT spec class for beginners. VTA tire or X-Patterns. And spec out a ESC and motor. The X-Patterns do not need break in, they run great out of the box and last all year.
> 
> RCGT Pro... X-Patterns with stock foam inserts. The faster class with 17.5 motors and ramping speedos.


hmmm.... maybe some testing on a practice day could help..


----------



## msircracing

*Trophy Day*

Hey guys just a reminder that today is trophy and gift card day.....

A few changes for the summer....now that the heat won't be on we are going back to our old entry fees

$9.00 for your 1st class
$5.00 for your 2nd class

We will be running 2 heats and a main on Weds. and Sunday (Sunday had 3 heats in he past.) We will still be open until 7pm on Sundays for those that like to hang out after.

There will also be an award given out for Marshal of the points series and "goodfellow" of the points series. The marshal of the series will be decided by me for the person who first marshals when they are suppose to and second, volunteers when one is needed. The "goodfellow" award will be given to the person that helps out the most, for example, changing the track back and forth from oval to road course.

Please see me with any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Thirtybird

I don't know if Marc has ever gotten any in the store, but Novak sells a "VTA spec" ESC/motor combo (havok/25.5) for about $130. As for the tire issue - it's not terribly tough to mitigate some of the "sucky new tire" syndrome. If you dope them 20 minutes before your heat, and then do just the rears a second time 5 minutes before your heat they make them drivable. 


I agree with Ray on RCGT needing to be "different" from TC beyond the bodies and tires. The non-ramping speedo with a 17.5 is still a fast combination - and a losi xcelorin/losi 17.5 motor on VTA tires in RCGT was still faster by about a tenth compared to my VTA car with an SPX/21.5.

Hell, that leaves the SPX stuck in the middle with nowhere to go..... maybe an SPX only class


----------



## Chris Furman

Unfortunately limiting the ESC for a pro class is never going to work. Someone is always going to ramp it up, have a different software version, or wants to run a different manufacture speedo. Then the finger pointing begins.

No matter what class we discuss, limiting speedos that can ramp timing is not the answer. Specing out a ESC is the answer though for VTA. The Havoc/25.5 would be excellent for that. Nationally that is what everyone else is going to run also. Yes.. You will have to spend money for your hobby.

Now for RCGT... Limiting the motor is the only answer. I do agree that the tires and body are not enough to differenciate between Touring and 17.5 Rubber. In my opinion I see RCGT turning into the new "stock" class running 21.5 motors with whatever ESC, cool race bodies, different wheels and spec tires and current Touring cars turning into Mod only with lookalike bodies... 17.5/13.5+ motors (this is where all the top shelf guys should be.. Ie. Josh Cyrul, Dave Johnson, etc.). As you know touring car in general has slowed quite a bit... And RCGT has peaked a lot of racers interest back into this category.


----------



## bang22nd

Chris Furman said:


> Yes, there is.. It is called VTA. But everyone at MSI is infactuated with speed and winning that's why it died.
> 
> VTA should be like the national rules say. Spec ESC.. Ie. Havoc and spec motor, ie. Novak 25.5 motor. The speed are realistic, more controllable and no complaining about cheater motors or ramping speedos.
> 
> Now there are other slower spec classes that are really competitive and have been around for a very long time. Like Mini and F1. Mini being of course the least expensive. Tamiya rumor is the F1 will go brushless next year, a spec Tamiya system. I actually had Marc order one for me. It is a very basic system without ramping, but has brake and drag brake adjustments. It is rated to an equivilant 23Turn Brushed motor. So the speeds are like what 17.5 used to be a couple years ago before the LRP SPX came about. Best part is that the WHOLE system, ESC and Motor cost only $135!
> 
> Yes, people will complain that now I have to buy something else. But it is a hobby! You are supposed to spend money if you want to play!
> 
> Tamiya also hinted that this system may be used for their GT2 class next season, which would level the playing field quite a buy. Their GT2 is sort of like RCGT... Where RCGT got their idea from.
> 
> Now I ran my Mini last week and had all sorts of people checking it out and asking about it. But again... Racers at MSI are addicted to Speed instead of having a fun competitive class. Some of you guys should take a look at some of the TCS races. They have several spec slow classes and they are the most competitive out of the whole series. Everyone is on a level playing field.. People come and race, smile, and keep the hobby alive!


One question? If vta is supposed to be a begginers class then why is there national champions " cherry picking the class to DEATH "? I think a beginner class needs to have limits on wining. You should feel like a fool coming to the track and dominating over everyone every week, series after series. Just my 2 cents on a beginer class.


----------



## Chris Furman

bang22nd said:


> One question? If vta is supposed to be a begginers class then why is there national champions " cherry picking the class to DEATH "? I think a beginner class needs to have limits on wining. You should feel like a fool coming to the track and dominating over everyone every week, series after series. Just my 2 cents on a beginer class.



I agree when VTA first started it was a New class and no one knew what was going to happen to it. But it has established itself simce then as a beginners class. I do agree that for next season, no veterans, champs, etc.. in the class. Keep it for the novices. RCGT would be the next spec class... And then after that "Mod Touring."


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> I agree when VTA first started it was a New class and no one knew what was going to happen to it. But it has established itself simce then as a beginners class. I do agree that for next season, no veterans, champs, etc.. in the class. Keep it for the novices. RCGT would be the next spec class... And then after that "Mod Touring."


and then after that... slash oval!


----------



## Thirtybird

Chris Furman said:


> Unfortunately limiting the ESC for a pro class is never going to work. Someone is always going to ramp it up, have a different software version, or wants to run a different manufacture speedo. Then the finger pointing begins.
> 
> No matter what class we discuss, limiting speedos that can ramp timing is not the answer. Specing out a ESC is the answer though for VTA. The Havoc/25.5 would be excellent for that. Nationally that is what everyone else is going to run also. Yes.. You will have to spend money for your hobby.


Feeling the need to point out the elephant in the room on this point, but by *not* limiting the speedo, you are effectively limiting the _competitive_ speedos to one or two (Tekin / Black Diamond).

I checked out the rules HPI has on their website, and they are from 2008; Things have changed just a bit since then. Is there a website or national ruleset for the class like VTA, or is it kinda ad-hoc? If it were ad-hoc, we might consider multiple power combinations like VTA currently allows.... i.e. allow any speedo with a 21.5 motor or allow non advancing speedos with a 17.5. There may be an advantage to one or the other, but I bet currently it isn't a large margin...


----------



## Chris Furman

Thirtybird said:


> Feeling the need to point out the elephant in the room on this point, but by *not* limiting the speedo, you are effectively limiting the _competitive_ speedos to one or two (Tekin / Black Diamond).
> 
> I checked out the rules HPI has on their website, and they are from 2008; Things have changed just a bit since then. Is there a website or national ruleset for the class like VTA, or is it kinda ad-hoc? If it were ad-hoc, we might consider multiple power combinations like VTA currently allows.... i.e. allow any speedo with a 21.5 motor or allow non advancing speedos with a 17.5. There may be an advantage to one or the other, but I bet currently it isn't a large margin...



Sure there is... It is not a HPI thing.. Here is the link for this past season rules:

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


----------



## Thirtybird

Chris Furman said:


> Sure there is... It is not a HPI thing.. Here is the link for this past season rules:
> 
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


That's VTA man - sorry if it wasn't clear, but I was talking about RCGT...


----------



## ewippler

I would agree. This needs to be spec'd out. Otherwise it will be like the Recoil racers a few years back... People started running them box stock with rubber tires, brushed motors, and small NiMH packs. Turn out was good - about 6-8 racers weekly. Then it went to brushless. Then to foam tires, then to lipos. When it started there were 6-8 guys running them. By the end, there was one really fast guy running alone. Needless to say no one is running the cars these days.

Erik


----------



## Gt35rgsx

i say everyone gets a slash make teams up and have SLASH SOCCER!!!!! 3 on 3 all we need is two nets and a ball. lol


----------



## Chris Furman

RCGT is what "WE" the clubs make it. That is all how it starts....

I'll type up the proposed class rules and post them up.. Feedback and comments are welcome. We want everyone to enjoy the hobby and make it as competitive and most importantly fair as possible. MSI really needs a slower spec class to get new kids involved. I have not seen a kid in the place yet up on the drivers stand. Except for on Slash day tearing up the carpet!!


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> RCGT is what "WE" the clubs make it. That is all how it starts....
> 
> I'll type up the proposed class rules and post them up.. Feedback and comments are welcome. We want everyone to enjoy the hobby and make it as competitive and most importantly fair as possible. MSI really needs a slower spec class to get new kids involved. I have not seen a kid in the place yet up on the drivers stand. Except for on Slash day tearing up the carpet!!


technically I'm still a kid


----------



## BIGG-K

Ok guys. Whats the rules for RCGT? The straight up rules. Because thats the only class besides oval slash and VTA that sounds like fun.


----------



## Chris Furman

BIGG-K said:


> Ok guys. Whats the rules for RCGT? The straight up rules. Because thats the only class besides oval slash and VTA that sounds like fun.


for RCGT...... the idea is the look of realistic race cars


OK.. here are the basic rules in a nutshell:

- Any 1/10th scale 4WD Touring Car chassis.
- Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (NO "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6, Speed 6, Protoform, etc.)
- Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc. (100's of bodies to choose from, can be either 190mm or 200mm) Currently I am personally running the HPI Lotus Elise and Tamiya NSX 2007.

just to show a few... 
http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/190mm/
http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/200mm/


Allowable X-Pattern tire (you must use the supplied foam in the tire, nothing else to buy either):

- HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed) they make make non-belted, but belted is recommended.
- HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
- HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)

- Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels), HPI makes a ton of different 26mm wheels, in numerous colors, BBS, Mesh, Spokes, you name it. MSI has some in stock! http://www.hpiracing.com/hpiwheels/touring/

- Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class)
- 6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo.
- Minimum weight limit: 1450 grams

At MSI I am proposing running 21.5 motors with whatever ESC you would like, ramping or non-ramping, it is your choice! Tekin RS, LRP SXX SS, AE Black Diamond, SPX, whatever you want! As long as it is a 21.5 motor.


----------



## bang22nd

Chris Furman said:


> At MSI I am proposing running 21.5 motors with whatever ESC you would like, ramping or non-ramping, it is your choice! Tekin RS, LRP SXX SS, AE Black Diamond, SPX, whatever you want! As long as it is a 21.5 motor.


I vote yes on this, it stops the whining of cheating, 21.5 is plenty fast.


----------



## reilly

Any manufacture 21.5? As was the case with VTA at MSI.


----------



## bang22nd

reilly said:


> Any manufacture 21.5? As was the case with VTA at MSI.


For everyone else, You James have to run a Pulse 21.5, LOL. Yeah why is there something that I'm missing? Some 21.5's been outlawed?


----------



## reilly

I'm just checking thats all. 

Pulse sure it'll be fast for 5 and half minutes :tongue:


----------



## OvalAlston

Today was good day bought a slash 4 x 4 roller for 100 with servo and battery, tires, and body and also got 2 motors for 25 bucks. :tongue:

Also I think that 21.5 is great idea for rcgt I hope my input count seeing I will have one soon.


----------



## Chris Furman

reilly said:


> Any manufacture 21.5? As was the case with VTA at MSI.



Any ROAR-type legal 21.5.


----------



## mrbighead

Starting May 1st we will be changing our hours, they will be as follows

Sunday 10-7 (Racing starts at Noon)
Monday 11-8
Tuesday 11-8
Wednesday 11-8 (Racing starts at 7pm)
Thursday 11-8
Friday 11-8
Saturday 11-8


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Ok guys. Whats the rules for RCGT? The straight up rules. Because thats the only class besides oval slash and VTA that sounds like fun.


 I think you should stay with oval slash.LOL:freak:


----------



## BIGG-K

Chris Furman said:


> for RCGT...... the idea is the look of realistic race cars
> 
> 
> OK.. here are the basic rules in a nutshell:
> 
> - Any 1/10th scale 4WD Touring Car chassis.
> - Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (NO "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6, Speed 6, Protoform, etc.)
> - Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc. (100's of bodies to choose from, can be either 190mm or 200mm) Currently I am personally running the HPI Lotus Elise and Tamiya NSX 2007.
> 
> just to show a few...
> http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/190mm/
> http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/200mm/
> 
> 
> Allowable X-Pattern tire (you must use the supplied foam in the tire, nothing else to buy either):
> 
> - HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed) they make make non-belted, but belted is recommended.
> - HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
> - HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
> 
> - Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels), HPI makes a ton of different 26mm wheels, in numerous colors, BBS, Mesh, Spokes, you name it. MSI has some in stock! http://www.hpiracing.com/hpiwheels/touring/
> 
> - Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class)
> - 6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo.
> - Minimum weight limit: 1450 grams
> 
> At MSI I am proposing running 21.5 motors with whatever ESC you would like, ramping or non-ramping, it is your choice! Tekin RS, LRP SXX SS, AE Black Diamond, SPX, whatever you want! As long as it is a 21.5 motor.


Thanks Chris. My funds are low, so I'm trying to keep it simple.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

We won't be down for a couple of weeks. getting my car fixed from the flying deer damage.

Mark:

Hi,

please let me know if the parts come in.


Thanks


----------



## rodney1

*Rcgt*

Hey guys I usually don't post much on these forums, but I have to in the case of this class. Why on earth are you guys messing with this class. When we first started this class Doug myself and a few others came up with simple motor rules that worked fine. We stated that it would be a 17.5 class without ramping on on your speedos, meaning that you could play around with timing but no turbo boost. It was working fine and the speeds were about 1-2 seconds per lap slower that the regular 17.5. Everyone running had just about equal speed and you could play with gearing for a particular track to get bottom end or top end whichever you felt was better.To me this is the way it should stay. I am getting tired of switching the rules every other month when someone else gets into the class, and I am thinking about quiting it all together.

Just me.


----------



## DoughBoy1

I find all this unrest with the current rules or certain classes very disturbing. seems certain people at MSI just can't leave the class rules alone. ROAR has set rules for most classes and the RCGT rules have been set by the people that started it out west.
WGT rules have been set yet certain drivers push for 10.5 in this class. VTA has set rules and yet MSI has changed them so you have to run turbo. and now new rules for RCGT.
why can't MSI just follow the rules set by ROAR, and the rules for RCGT.
I had bought a car to run in RCGT but it looks like I will be going to a different track to race. one that doesn't change the set rules every few weeks/months. hopefully somebody who has the power will follow the rules set forth for all the classes and leave them alone. if not people will stop racing. I have seen this happen before elsewhere.


DoughBoy


----------



## ALeeBuck

"DoughBoy", no matter what ROAR says, the track owner can set the rules in her/her own store as he/she sees fit. WGT started, which came back to MSI late last year and currently growing, was set as 10.5 by the track owner and people interested in the class. Just as if you read the official VTA rules, the last line or two states that ultimatly the track owner has final say in the rules. Unfortunatly, it isn't the track that changes the rules, it is the racers and you will have that almost any place. If you read through all the WGT drama, than you should have seen where the track posted that things are to stay as they are now, and when the "new season" starts, MSI will enforce the updated ROAR and VTA rules. Chris F tried to bring RCGT to MSI a while back and it did not take off. As Mark R posted Doug, himself, and others got RCGT going with the rules he posted above kinda recently.

Basically be patient and this will blow over. I am not sure who you are, but you have been to MSI and you know it is a fine facility. I personally run Oval and I am building a truck per the current ROAR rules. I am actually looking forward to the new season this fall.


----------



## msircracing

I guess I still find it amazing that people can't just come to me with issues. Unfortunately ROAR/VTA change their rules every 1 to 3 years! Speed controls, motors and batteries change monthly. We have tried to adjust to the constant changes in technology. As far as the vta rules go, I think it is completely ridiculous that they force you to choose one brand of motor. All of that being said as soon as the new ROAR/VTA rules come out officially we will be following them. Its so easy for the racers to sit back and complain on a forum without having a clue how hard it is to make 70 different racers happy on a weekly basis. I think I am very accomodating to all of the racers whenever possible. If you have an issue with MSI or its policies please contact me directly. In case you don't have it 586-552-4425 is the number to the store and [email protected] is my direct email address. As many racers will tell you I am typically available via email 24/7. 

MSI Racing and Hobbies Owner
Marc Irby


----------



## rodney1

Let me clarify what my problem is. It is not that the rules don't follow roar rules, i think that to a certain extent the club needs to set rules for club racing, and they don't have to be roar rules only. My problem is that when we initially come up with rules we should stick to them and stop changing them. We came up with simple rcgt rules that seemed to work and everyone running it at the time seemed to be pleased and all of a sudden we have to change motor rules, and for what, just to spend more money on a motor that next week they will want to change again. I think that we should just stick to the original rules that we put in place and let it be.


----------



## reilly

When you ladies figure out what the heck your doing I run that. I like any of the rules. What we have now seems fine to me and they are what the NATIONAL rules are so....

Any way see dude tomorrow.


----------



## Chris Furman

First of all you didn't have to buy anything to start the class to run RCGT in the first place. If you ran 17.5 for TCS then you already have a motor. And if you ran VTA at MSI then you don't have to buy a motor either now. Sorry that there might be a person that doesn't have a motor and would need to buy one. It's called a hobby. I tried to get this class started a few months ago but then got reamed that I am starting too many classes. Now someone else started the class and set their own rules and don't even show up to race for the past 2 months. Last week you can't tell me that RCGT was putting in lap times like 17.5 Rubber. Do you think Jeff and others will be able to enjoy themselves if they stay within 5 laps of us at the end of the race? I don't think so.... Everyone knows 17.5 is way quicker than it was a year ago and who are you to say what vXXX is going to be run and is fair? I am running a LRP StockSpec so what profiles are YOU going to tell me to set it to? I don't think that is going to work. For the guys that have a 21.5 motor.. See ya tomorrow with mine.


----------



## BIGG-K

Anyone else want to know why I choose to run only oval slash and oval truck? Nuff said.:thumbsup:


----------



## C5Vette

DoughBoy1 said:


> one that doesn't change the set rules every few weeks/months.
> 
> DoughBoy


 
Ha ha!! Who do you think you are? As far as WGT rules go.....the rules ARE 10.5 so if you don't want them to change......I'm with you..... Come out of your shell and tell us who you really are......WE KNOW....you don't need to hide behind your keyboard.


----------



## DoughBoy1

Gee, I have yet to lay a car on the track and c5vette knows who I am. don't worry I'll be going elsewhere to race. I'm selling my onroad stuff and going back to dirt. I feel sorry for the guy you think I am.

and if you know who I am (or who you think I am) why don't you post my name?????


----------



## C5Vette

DoughBoy1 said:


> Gee, I have yet to lay a car on the track and c5vette knows who I am. don't worry I'll be going elsewhere to race. I'm selling my onroad stuff and going back to dirt. I feel sorry for the guy you think I am.
> 
> and if you know who I am (or who you think I am) why don't you post my name?????


 
Why don't YOU post it? Hide away!! Sell it..... go play in the dirt, that way you can annoy those guys


----------



## msircracing

Not to take sides but I think everyone knows who c5vette is. I will point out that it is Ray. Being the track owner, the fact that you have "yet to lay a car on the track" gives you no right to put your two cents in and cause MORE drama at a track that used to be fun for all. If you weren't hiding behind a keyboard maybe you and I could talk about your issues and maybe improve the track. I also feel bad for the person that EVERYONE thinks you are.


----------



## ALeeBuck

DoughBoy1 said:


> Gee, I have yet to lay a car on the track and c5vette knows who I am. don't worry I'll be going elsewhere to race. I'm selling my onroad stuff and going back to dirt. I feel sorry for the guy you think I am.
> 
> and if you know who I am (or who you think I am) why don't you post my name?????


You posted before you just bought a car for RCGT, if your selling stuff let me know. I still have a little itch to turn both left and right. PM me.


----------



## rodney1

*Sorry*

Hey everybody, I am sorry if I caused a stink on here, it was not my intention, I just wanted to point out that there was no reason to change the rules of the established classes, that's all. No hidden adjendas or plots to take over the world. I think everyone who races at MSI knows me Mark Rodney, and knows that I don't like to fight about such things. In the future especially for next year or next points series maybe we should have a drivers meeting and everyone attending can give there oppinions and suggestions for class rules in person, and if you are not there to give your input, then pardon my french shut up and race as per the rules of the class and there will be no changes in the rules or even talk of changes it will be what it is. As for Doughboy, I really don't know who you are, but before you make a decision about racing with us you should try it first, then you would realize that while we tend to disagree on some things we all do really get along here at MSI and we still welcome you to join us, afterall an rc car is just a static model until you run it on a track.


----------



## C5Vette

rodney1 said:


> Hey everybody, I am sorry if I caused a stink on here, it was not my intention, I just wanted to point out that there was no reason to change the rules of the established classes, that's all. No hidden adjendas or plots to take over the world. I think everyone who races at MSI knows me Mark Rodney, and knows that I don't like to fight about such things. In the future especially for next year or next points series maybe we should have a drivers meeting and everyone attending can give there oppinions and suggestions for class rules in person, and if you are not there to give your input, then pardon my french shut up and race as per the rules of the class and there will be no changes in the rules or even talk of changes it will be what it is. As for Doughboy, I really don't know who you are, but before you make a decision about racing with us you should try it first, then you would realize that while we tend to disagree on some things we all do really get along here at MSI and we still welcome you to join us, afterall an rc car is just a static model until you run it on a track.


Hey Mark, 

I agree with you. I just want the rules to stay the same. I'm really tired of "chasing" the class. That's why I made all those WGT posts. The class was started as 10.5. That's what I wanted to run. As far as others....TC was 13.5 rubber, then everyone switched so I went there when there was just James Reilly and myself left running it. As the ESC changes came through that one probably would have went that way anyway, but as far as the rest, there is no reason in 1/12 or WGT to change because the power difference just isn't that great. That isn't to say that some might not benefit from a slower motor, but lets face it those aren't going to be fighting for the win until their skill level rises. I just want the classes to stay static. It's what brought me to the track, and I just want it to stay the same.....


----------



## ALeeBuck

rodney1 said:


> afterall an rc car is just a static model until you run it on a track.


nice...but that means i have lots of static models laying around, LOL


----------



## rodney1

Yes, But at least you run on the track and don't make comments about a facility and racers that you don't even know.


----------



## msircracing

Mark,

Very well put. We will definitely have a drivers meeting but it will need to be before the next points series starts. So that being said, we will have a drivers meeting weds., and sunday before the summer series starts. That way we can discuss everything and get it all out there, hopefully maybe even meet the anonymous driver himself. Good night to all.


----------



## mrbighead

DoughBoy1 said:


> Gee, I have yet to lay a car on the track and c5vette knows who I am. don't worry I'll be going elsewhere to race. I'm selling my onroad stuff and going back to dirt. I feel sorry for the guy you think I am.
> 
> and if you know who I am (or who you think I am) why don't you post my name?????


You do not have to sell you stuff, keep it and you can come with me to race at different tracks around the U.S. Its to bad your going back to dirt, I only race at MSI one a month so over look the little things and come out and race:wave:


----------



## Matt K

And one day.. We will realize that most of us are grown men arguing about *toy* cars...


----------



## bang22nd

Matt K said:


> And one day.. We will realize that most of us are grown men arguing about *toy* cars...


Technically your still a kid.


----------



## Matt K

bang22nd said:


> Technically your still a kid.


lol thats why i said most of us


----------



## Tim Stamper

Wow, you guys need to figure stuff out. Hope a drivers meeting helps calm folks down. No clue why change makes certain folks get all bent out of shape. I, personally will not run WGT at MSI anymore. There was too much of an issue when we never changed the rule, but decided to run a different motor. 

It's supposed to be fun to run RC cars. This is now the slow season and creating issues and changing stuff just to suit yourself doesnt need to happen. The big picture is that this is a business that Marc now needs to fight for to keep alive during the summer. Let him do his thing and lets all just have fun and have a lot of laughs while he's running things.

Where else do we have to go? Nowhere unless you want to run dirt. Personally I dislike offroad and won't be running it.

See everyone wednesday.

and no, doughboy wasnt me, have hankster do a IP lookup if you need to.

Tim


----------



## Chris Furman

Had fun running RCGT yesterday... Lost my handling yesterday, but otherwise had fun. I did run my 21.5 motor with boost and it seemed like it was just as almost as quick down the straight as a 17.5, but didn't have the grunt out of the corner as a 17.5 does, much less torque... Found myself trying to actually round out the corners to keep the speed up in the infield. But it was a bad comparison yesterday, because my handling was so far off since I ran 17.5 last week. Also switched from spool to diff, which also requires a different driving style.

See you all next Sunday.

Btw... The MINI rocked in the VTA class.. Haha


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> Had fun running RCGT yesterday... Lost my handling yesterday, but otherwise had fun. I did run my 21.5 motor with boost and it seemed like it was just as almost as quick down the straight as a 17.5, but didn't have the grunt out of the corner as a 17.5 does, much less torque... Found myself trying to actually round out the corners to keep the speed up in the infield. But it was a bad comparison yesterday, because my handling was so far off since I ran 17.5 last week. Also switched from spool to diff, which also requires a different driving style.
> 
> See you all next Sunday.
> 
> Btw... The MINI rocked in the VTA class.. Haha


I'm thinking of giving my vta car a run in rcgt with a 21.5


----------



## OvalAlston

Anyone have some proline slash tires for sale. Thanks


----------



## msircracing

*Special Orders*

Jeff K and Chris Furman I have special orders here for you.


----------



## bang22nd

msircracing said:


> Jeff K and Chris Furman I have special orders here for you.


SWEET, but I probally won't get a chance to get up there till fri. Works crazy I haven't had a day off in? Well since easter sun. Thanks Marc, and for Doughboy Just shutup and race, it's more fun that way.:wave:


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Jeff K and Chris Furman I have special orders here for you.



Thanks.. See you Sunday.


----------



## DISH

Anyone happen to have a 5.5 brushless they'd like to sell? PM me if so. Thanks!


----------



## BIGG-K

Doughboy? What is this, boys in the hood? Is that you Ice Cube? I'd be ashamed to come foward too, if I went by the name Doughboy. Just my 1 1/2 cents.:wave:


----------



## C5Vette

DISH said:


> Anyone happen to have a 5.5 brushless they'd like to sell? PM me if so. Thanks!


I have a Novak 4.5 for $45 if you're interested......(I also have a 3.5...)


----------



## Matt K

BIGG-K said:


> Doughboy? What is this, boys in the hood? Is that you Ice Cube? I'd be ashamed to come foward too, if I went by the name Doughboy. Just my 1 1/2 cents.:wave:


hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! nicely said:thumbsup:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! nicely said:thumbsup:


You wanna come with me and will 2marrow?


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> You wanna come with me and will 2marrow?


if someone would be kind enough to chaperone


----------



## C5Vette

Bummer! Gonna miss Wednesday....off to Indiana again..... Keep bringing those WGT cars out! I'd be there but it's out of my control!!!

Marc, please keep me in the loop if there is a driver's meeting......I might be available by speaker phone!!!


----------



## Chris Furman

If anyone is looking... I have a tekin hotwire and Novak 17.5 brushless for sale that has the Novak heatsink and fan for sale.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> if someone would be kind enough to chaperone


what time u get out of skool? just text me


----------



## OvalAlston

Lil will you have pm


----------



## Matt K

so who else is playing in the dirt tonight?


----------



## Tim Stamper

Glad that now I have been told by 4 people that I am the so called doughboy1. I am not him/her. I don't hide behind anonomous names if I have an issue. Plus I could care less what people think about the current "rules". Just bring what you have and race, that's it. I will be at MSI tomorrow and I anyone tries to tie me in with that person, I'm leaving. 

Tim


----------



## msircracing

*Racing Tonight*

Just wanted to remind everyone that racing starts at 7pm tonight. We will be having a driver's meeting at 6:45pm. I will comment one last time on the doughboy issue and I want it to be over with. I don't care who it is, if it a non-msi racer, none of us should care. If it is an MSI-racer you should know all you did is try to tarnish MSI as a fun place to race. I don't want the topic brought up at the driver's meeting or at all for that matter (keep your thoughts of who you think it is to yourself, please!!). As I stated before we will be following all major sanctioned rules once they are released for 2011. For now I don't think it is too much to ask to come race and have fun. Is it? That is after all why we all started racing our toy cars. I expect to see all of your smiling faces here having fun!!! Thank you for your time and now consider the issue DEAD!! Thanks!

Marc


----------



## Thirtybird

Tim Stamper said:


> Glad that now I have been told by 4 people that I am the so called doughboy1. I am not him/her. I don't hide behind anonomous names if I have an issue. Plus I could care less what people think about the current "rules". Just bring what you have and race, that's it. I will be at MSI tomorrow and I anyone tries to tie me in with that person, I'm leaving.
> 
> Tim


Hey, we can form a club - I was thought to be "Dave's Mom" by a number of people, so I know how "smart" the internet detectives are round these here parts... :dude:


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone that racing starts at 7pm tonight. We will be having a driver's meeting at 6:45pm. I will comment one last time on the doughboy issue and I want it to be over with. I don't care who it is, if it a non-msi racer, none of us should care. If it is an MSI-racer you should know all you did is try to tarnish MSI as a fun place to race. I don't want the topic brought up at the driver's meeting or at all for that matter (keep your thoughts of who you think it is to yourself, please!!). As I stated before we will be following all major sanctioned rules once they are released for 2011. For now I don't think it is too much to ask to come race and have fun. Is it? That is after all why we all started racing our toy cars. I expect to see all of your smiling faces here having fun!!! Thank you for your time and now consider the issue DEAD!! Thanks!
> 
> Marc



Sorry Marc,

Can't make the drivers meeting today, working late. But you have my ideas in here already. If you could post up a quick summary after the meeting it would be greatly appreciated by I'm sure all of us.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## BIGG-K

Hey Marc. Sorry I couldn,t make the meeting. I wanted to show you my SC-Slash. I moved the body mounts foward in the front so my SC10 body would fit. Unfortunately while I was cutting the body post, I sliced my pinky finger like a gutted catfish. Well about 4 stitches later, here I sit. :thumbsup:


----------



## bang22nd

BIGG-K said:


> Hey Marc. Sorry I couldn,t make the meeting. I wanted to show you my SC-Slash. I moved the body mounts foward in the front so my SC10 body would fit. Unfortunately while I was cutting the body post, I sliced my pinky finger like a gutted catfish. Well about 4 stitches later, here I sit. :thumbsup:


And I thought little will was the only one trying to make rc a contact sport. Ouch. I hope you feel better Kev.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hey guys, the drivers meeting got put off until next week. Sorry to hear about your boo boo Kevin.


----------



## msircracing

*My Laps Transponders*

I know many of you are "patiently" waiting for the new "cheaper" transponders to come in. I just got off the phone with them (not a pleasant conversation for the poor sales rep). He told me they might have them to me by the end of the month. I apologize for the delay I unfortunately have my hands tied on this one. They have had my money since February!!

On a side note, sorry about your finger Kevin!!! Fortunately you still have 7 more (and two thumbs)!

See you guys soon.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi

Looks like we'll be down next week if everything goes right. my car is in the paint booth today.


----------



## Chris Furman

Forgot that it will be Mothers Day... Have to skip this weekend. Sorry..


----------



## bang22nd

Chris Furman said:


> Forgot that it will be Mothers Day... Have to skip this weekend. Sorry..


Hallmark holiday, Oh how they love the master money plan.


----------



## little will

We should make a new holiday, "gay day"


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> We should make a new holiday, "gay day"


when's your birthday?


----------



## MAV913

little will said:


> We should make a new holiday, "gay day"


Hey I'm all for that as soon as Halmark sets the "Straight Guy Day" date..


----------



## gasman

little will said:


> We should make a new holiday, "gay day"





Matt K said:


> when's your birthday?





MAV913 said:


> Hey I'm all for that as soon as Halmark sets the "Straight Guy Day" date..


This has what to do with racing? 

Nice.


----------



## ALeeBuck

little will said:


> We should make a new holiday, "gay day"


Sep 27, this will be the 18th year for it.


----------



## Matt K

gasman said:


> This has what to do with racing?
> 
> Nice.


nothing at all lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Does anyone know the rules for the mini-coopers class or what Furman is running I'm thinking about running one.


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> Does anyone know the rules for the mini-coopers class or what Furman is running I'm thinking about running one.


Oh poop, here it goes again...


----------



## Chris Furman

OvalAlston said:


> Does anyone know the rules for the mini-coopers class or what Furman is running I'm thinking about running one.


I am running a M05 Pro... Front wheel drive.. Before that I had a M03, also front wheel drive. You can use any Brushed ESC and the silver can motor that comes with the car. Nothing else is required. 

I have been running the Black can motor to keep up with the VTA cars and we can run that motor instead if you'd like. It quicker down the straight about the same in the infield. Black can motors cost around $20 I think.

Anyways.. If you are interested in getting into it cheap I have a M03 Pro kit new for sale with some extra parts and probably have a silver can to include with it. 

Run all stock Tamiya parts and Tamiya tires. S-Grip tires recommended for front and rear. Which I also have and a painted up body to boot. If you want to meet up and check it all out, let me know. 

It is the most fun you can have driving a RC car... That's for sure!

Basically that is it for the rules.. Just have to use all Tamiya parts, springs, shocks, etc.. Front wheel drives only, stock 20 tooth pinion. Have anymore questions, let me know.

Here are detailed rules from Tamiya.. We follow all of them except for allowing the M04, only front wheel drives here: http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini


----------



## Matt K

Chris Furman said:


> I am running a M05 Pro... Front wheel drive.. Before that I had a M03, also front wheel drive. You can use any Brushed ESC and the silver can motor that comes with the car. Nothing else is required.
> 
> I have been running the Black can motor to keep up with the VTA cars and we can run that motor instead if you'd like. It quicker down the straight about the same in the infield. Black can motors cost around $20 I think.
> 
> Anyways.. If you are interested in getting into it cheap I have a M03 Pro kit new for sale with some extra parts and probably have a silver can to include with it.
> 
> Run all stock Tamiya parts and Tamiya tires. S-Grip tires recommended fir front and rear. Which I also have and a painted up body to boot. If you want to meet up and check it all out, let me know.
> 
> It is the most fun you can have driving a RC car... That's for sure!


lets take this time to make the "official" rules for this class if it is going to pick up, no changes in the future


----------



## Chris Furman

Matt K said:


> lets take this time to make the "official" rules for this class if it is going to pick up, no changes in the future


Yes, I ran the series at Larrys.. And at one point we had 11-12 cars running. I also provided all the motors with my dime and rotated motors every week to make it fair. If we get that many going again, I would be willing to do the work again, but would ask MSI to contribute the motors.

The racing was very close.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

quick question about F1... will they be going brushless soon???? 


Thanks


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> quick question about F1... will they be going brushless soon????
> 
> 
> Thanks



The rumor for Tamiya next season is brushless for F1, it may or may not be a spec system.

We'll see what TCS does.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> quick question about F1... will they be going brushless soon????
> 
> 
> Thanks


Shhhhhh dont give anyone the idea!!! i belive someone did but it was 2 fast


----------



## BIGG-K

Chris Furman said:


> The rumor for Tamiya next season is brushless for F1, it may or may not be a spec system.
> 
> We'll see what TCS does.


I really hope they stay box stock. I have one and it's plenty fast with a 2 cell lipo in it. Other than that it's right out the box. And you're right about the Mini Coopers. they're the most fun I've had racing on road. I'm working on bringing mine back out soon. Maybe next Sunday.


----------



## BIGG-K

Thanks for the get wells about my finger guys. It's getting better every day. I still can't bend it yet. And if I can get my wife to stop grabbing it, maybe it'll heal faster.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

Hey guys, we will be kicking off our points series with a "driver' appreciation day". All of our previous appreciation days have been Wednesdays so this one will be a week from tomorrow. Here are the details, $5 entry fees per class, free pizza, free pop, free doughnuts......and.....drum roll please......we will be having 3 door prizes of.....$100 MSI gift card, $50 MSI gift card and $25 MSI gift card. Every one that enters to race will be eligible for a chance at the gift card (except my family and employees) . Hope everyone is able to make it out.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, we will be kicking off our points series with a "driver' appreciation day". All of our previous appreciation days have been Wednesdays so this one will be a week from tomorrow. Here are the details, $5 entry fees per class, free pizza, free pop, free doughnuts......and.....drum roll please......we will be having 3 door prizes of.....$100 MSI gift card, $50 MSI gift card and $25 MSI gift card. Every one that enters to race will be eligible for a chance at the gift card (except my family and employees) . Hope everyone is able to make it out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Sweet Marc! Nice to hear that it'll be on a Sunday... see you then! 

Sorry, cannot make it tomorrow.. too many Momma Day plans with the in-laws.


----------



## TimXLB

Marc:

Hi, I should be down that Sunday. I just need my car fixed by then, if not I'll either rent or borrow a car to make it.


----------



## ALeeBuck

You know the best Mother's Day gift to give mom is alone time. Too bad my wife don't want anything for Mother's Day, LOL.


----------



## TimXLB

Adam:

Just do like I always do......surprise her!!!!!!!


----------



## rough_necked

Last year wifey said she didn't want anything for mothers day so I listened. Big mistake. 

Had to get her a 5b to make up for it this year.

Well I guess I didn't have to, but it gives a great excuse to go run mine.

Chuck


----------



## OvalAlston

*Tamiya mini*

Furman you have pm


----------



## Chris Furman

OvalAlston said:


> Furman you have pm


back at you. Thanks.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Been a bit since the last update, so here it is...141 days.


----------



## OvalAlston

Did you race today adam how was the turnout. I hate I couldn't make it


----------



## f1freak

Hmm.. I wonder whats up ? I havn't been getting e-mails saying someone has replied ... 

Hows it goin fellas!?


----------



## f1freak




----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Hmm.. I wonder whats up ? I havn't been getting e-mails saying someone has replied ...
> 
> Hows it goin fellas!?


what happen to your buggy on Saturday?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

i wish i could have been there


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> what happen to your buggy on Saturday?


The Losi speedo I got Thursday quit working. I did take 2nd in SC 4x4 (Pro 4 Unlimited) The only Traxxas in the main. Stock motor and speedo.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> The Losi speedo I got Thursday quit working. I did take 2nd in SC 4x4 (Pro 4 Unlimited) The only Traxxas in the main. Stock motor and speedo.


that blows, nicely done i ended up winning the C in mod buggy


----------



## mrbighead

Ray, are you racing Sunday? If so bring your WGT car..


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> that blows, nicely done i ended up winning the C in mod buggy


hey all u can go is up now.......next u will b mid B


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> hey all u can go is up now.......next u will b mid B


nahh, straight to the top
I'll win the A


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Ray, are you racing Sunday? If so bring your WGT car..


I plan on being there....I will bring my WGT car....make sure we have enough to run!


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> nahh, straight to the top
> I'll win the A


lol no will


----------



## f1freak

I got all those parts from Marc and they are still in the bags.
Shame on me .:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> quick question about F1... will they be going brushless soon????
> 
> 
> Thanks


Tim, are you bring your WGT car on Sunday?


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

not sure. I might just come down and pick up my parts.all depends if I can get rental by then


----------



## f1freak

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> not sure. I might just come down and pick up my parts.all depends if I can get rental by then


Rental? Something happen to the XLB Ride ?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Rental? Something happen to the XLB Ride ?


it was raining deer...


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> it was raining deer...


Oh Dear ..you can't even Duck.


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

Reminder that the points series starts tonight.


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> it was raining deer...


Did Rudolf forget the nose cleaner again?


----------



## TimXLB

John:

Matt was right.... a car in the other lane hit a deer and it landed on my car. did alot of damage.

Thanks


----------



## little will

Matt K said:


> it was raining deer...


It's not raining deer, it's raining men!


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> It's not raining deer, it's raining men![/QUOTE
> 
> Little Will are you racing tonight? We all know you like men.....


----------



## 2056dennis

*yo bighead*

whats up willie , you have a pm


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> It's not raining deer, it's raining men!


That sounds just a bit queer there boy?!


----------



## msircracing

*Get it under control*

I hate to have to be the one to step in to say this but, you guys need to stop with the "gay" comments and slurs. This is not the place for that. I don't want anyone to feel unwelcome at MSI Racing and Hobbies. I don't care what anybody's beliefs are, please stop with those types of comments or I will ask Hankster to shut down this thread. I hope that is all that needs to be said on this matter.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Matt K

will jossens


----------



## bang22nd

Marc I heard threw the grape vine that you were looking for suggestions on making Msi more fun for everyone, well here is my idea on points series, 
To take away the constant tention on race day make the points for the trophys only, still give out your gift cards but to make it fair for even the new racers have the gift cards values done the same way as before but have them given raffel style to all the drivers that meet a attendence qualification, like you made 6 out of 8 races you qualify for the drawing, then everyone does have a equal chance. I am saying this because it seems to be only going to the same people every time. Just a idea take it as that and only that. Thanks Jeff


----------



## msircracing

*Thanks Jeff*

Jeff,

That's an awesome idea. I am always looking for input to make racing more fun for all of the racers. I agree most of the time the prizes have been going to the same people which I'm sure can be very frustrating to new racers. I will kick around the idea and very possibly use that in the next series (don't wanna change things now that this series already started).

Thank You for the idea,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Early Close*

Just a heads up we will be closing early today due to the installation of our security camera system. We will be closing at 4pm today and continuing our normal hours through the weekend.

Thank You for your understanding,
Marc


----------



## little will

Matt K said:


> will jossens


Tim stamper!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Is awesome?


----------



## little will

Tim Stamper said:


> Is awesome?


yes he is


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Is awesome?


Hey Tin, what's up I love that WGT car.


----------



## OvalAlston

Tim Stamper said:


> Is awesome?


I totally agree with this statement thanks again Tim for all your help.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Here is a little but of info for you Photon guys if you didn't know...It is a website dedicated to your couch car. 

http://www.tchub.info/


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Here is a little but of info for you Photon guys if you didn't know...It is a website dedicated to your couch car.
> 
> http://www.tchub.info/


Banned till further notice...

Funny really. I had a thing for bullet connectors and wanted SMC to make packs with them and EVERYONE there proclaimed the Deans Connectors were far superior. Now that the smoke has cleared and Danny from SMC said bullet connectors are not our policy. Seems to me theres a new line of hard packs with , Guess what ? Thats right BULLET CONNECTORS. Thunder Power said the same thing but at least they have not changed their M.O.. So I got banned for a relentless pursuit of battery perfection. Fantom now has a wicked awesome 5600 mAh 50c pack with bullets. Now I have to rewire my 2 shelf queens. :freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Banned till further notice...
> 
> Funny really. I had a thing for bullet connectors and wanted SMC to make packs with them and EVERYONE there proclaimed the Deans Connectors were far superior. Now that the smoke has cleared and Danny from SMC said bullet connectors are not our policy. Seems to me theres a new line of hard packs with , Guess what ? Thats right BULLET CONNECTORS. Thunder Power said the same thing but at least they have not changed their M.O.. So I got banned for a relentless pursuit of battery perfection. Fantom now has a wicked awesome 5600 mAh 50c pack with bullets. Now I have to rewire my 2 shelf queens. :freak:


John,

I have one of those "wicked awesome 5600 mAh 50C packs" and I don't think I'd be rewiring my cars until your current packs are toast. It is good, but not so that I feel I have to make an immediate change. (By the way they actually come with some very cool bullet connectors that allow you to attach the wire straight or at 90 degrees--and it even comes with the balance connector)


----------



## Thirtybird

f1freak said:


> Banned till further notice...
> 
> Funny really. I had a thing for bullet connectors and wanted SMC to make packs with them and EVERYONE there proclaimed the Deans Connectors were far superior. Now that the smoke has cleared and Danny from SMC said bullet connectors are not our policy. Seems to me theres a new line of hard packs with , Guess what ? Thats right BULLET CONNECTORS. Thunder Power said the same thing but at least they have not changed their M.O.. So I got banned for a relentless pursuit of battery perfection. Fantom now has a wicked awesome 5600 mAh 50c pack with bullets. Now I have to rewire my 2 shelf queens. :freak:


Only two shelf queens? When was the last time you raced on-road?


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> John,
> 
> I have one of those "wicked awesome 5600 mAh 50C packs" and I don't think I'd be rewiring my cars until your current packs are toast. It is good, but not so that I feel I have to make an immediate change. (By the way they actually come with some very cool bullet connectors that allow you to attach the wire straight or at 90 degrees--and it even comes with the balance connector)


I like it because its way cleaner looking and uses less wire.


----------



## TimXLB

hi,

can somebody get ahold of Gabe for me. I need to know if he will be at the track on Sunday I don't have his cell number and I need to get in touch with him


Thanks


----------



## OvalAlston

Tim he said he's bringing your stuff


----------



## TimXLB

Alston:

Hi,

Thanks, I'll be down on Sunday. but no racing, have to many other things to do.


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman,

Will you be at the track Sunday? I'd like to scoop that Hotwire from you!

Ray


----------



## Chris Furman

C5Vette said:


> Chris Furman,
> 
> Will you be at the track Sunday? I'd like to scoop that Hotwire from you!
> 
> Ray



I do not have time to race today... but I will be there to pickup some stuff I had on order. What time are you going to be there?

Please send me a PM.


----------



## msircracing

*Driver Appreciation Day*

Just a reminder to everyone.....today is driver appreciation day!!! $5 entry fees per class, free pizza, free pop and we are giving away 3 gift cards ($100,$50 and $25)!!!! hope to see everyone make it out. It is also the start of the Sunday points series.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## J.O.

Hey Marc,

Still the layout with the shortened straightaway? If so will it be changing for next weekend?

Jeremy


----------



## msircracing

*Layout*

Hey guys the layout will still be the same until next monday.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Just a reminder to everyone.....today is driver appreciation day!!! $5 entry fees per class, free pizza, free pop and we are giving away 3 gift cards ($100,$50 and $25)!!!! hope to see everyone make it out. It is also the start of the Sunday points series.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Marc, so it takes a new guy to win the $100.00 prize.


----------



## msircracing

man it was totally random!!!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K 17.5 was just not the same without you.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Matt K 17.5 was just not the same without you.


lol 
I'll try to be there wednesday, maybe I'll lap YOU this time


----------



## msircracing

*New Transponders*

I know many of you have asked about the new transponders......they are FINALLY here. They are $84.99 (firm). I received 6, but 4 are already spoken for. If anybody wants the other 2 please let me know.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## rkj4243

*msiracing transponder*

Marc,
You have PM


----------



## msircracing

Back at ya


----------



## rkj4243

And back to you!


----------



## msircracing

*Transponders*

Transponders are all gone!


----------



## ovalrider

hey marc,

i'm rebuilding the shocks on my 10r5 oval truck. i just need to know what shock oil you recommend to use in them. i already put 50wt in the center shock.


----------



## ALeeBuck

ovalrider said:


> hey marc,
> 
> i'm rebuilding the shocks on my 10r5 oval truck. i just need to know what shock oil you recommend to use in them. i already put 50wt in the center shock.


hey, he would tell you 40 in the center, 30 on the sides.


----------



## msircracing

Adam,

That is incorrect. You shall receive 10 lashings!!! I would say either 30/40 or 40/60 depending on the springs/driver. However, the safe way would be 40 center and 30 sides.


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> Adam,
> 
> You shall receive 10 lashings!!!


MSI, please refer to one of your previous posts. This type of talk is not welcome here, and really uncalled for.


----------



## msircracing

Touche, touche!! I apologize for being argumentative!! Adam you are the man!


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> Adam,
> 
> That is incorrect. You shall receive 10 lashings!!! I would say either 30/40 or 40/60 depending on the springs/driver. However, the safe way would be 40 center and 30 sides.


yeah that sounds a little kinky for toy car talk. If you really want to punish him make him race oval :tongue:


----------



## f1freak

Ten lashes , he should get 20 after what he did to me.
Shut up you scurvy naive. Tie that dirty dog from the yard arm.
Should I continue? :freak:


----------



## DUBS

Wow! I can see that this thread is dead. Is there anything in the racing world that can be shared with the MSI world of importance?


----------



## DUBS

For example: When did the life packs come out and why? Are the better than lipo's?


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> For example: When did the life packs come out and why? Are the better than lipo's?


Less voltage, safer and more robust otherwise. No one is using them to power the car yet, but they make a great receiver pack. (They DO make them to power the cars, but no one has made the switch yet)


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> Less voltage, safer and more robust otherwise. No one is using them to power the car yet, but they make a great receiver pack. (They DO make them to power the cars, but no one has made the switch yet)


Thank you Ray! Now that is hobby talk....lol. I have seen some postings on redrc.net that they are running them in touring cars, but no one mentioned the power band or if they are better than LiPo's.:wave:


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> Thank you Ray! Now that is hobby talk....lol. I have seen some postings on redrc.net that they are running them in touring cars, but no one mentioned the power band or if they are better than LiPo's.:wave:


 
Well, you can guess what less voltage is going to do..... (6.6v vs 7.4v)


----------



## ovalrider

marc and adam, thanxs for the info on rebuilding my shocks. found my set-up sheet for my truck, so i will try what recommends and go with 40wt in the side shocks. we'll see how that works on wed.


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> lol
> I'll try to be there wednesday, maybe I'll lap YOU this time


You have to understand I can't let this happen. Lol


----------



## TimXLB

Reilly:

UHPM


----------



## Gt35rgsx

OvalAlston said:


> You have to understand I can't let this happen. Lol


haha just put him into the boards and then u lap him over and over again.


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> Well, you can guess what less voltage is going to do..... (6.6v vs 7.4v)


No Ray, please educate all of us.
What will less voltage do?


----------



## f1freak

LiFe cells are supposed to be more stable and yes lower voltage . 
Ray wont like them cause he need the fastest car so if we all switched he would need to still be running LiPos.
Sorry Ray I just thought it would be nice to have company under the bus.
LMMFAO.:freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> LiFe cells are supposed to be more stable and yes lower voltage .
> Ray wont like them cause he need the fastest car so if we all switched he would need to still be running LiPos.
> Sorry Ray I just thought it would be nice to have company under the bus.
> LMMFAO.:freak:


 
Gee thanks Buddy!! I seem to camp out under the bus. I can't seem to get the tire tracks off my clothing either!  When in doubt....we always need MORE POWER!!! R---R---R!!!


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> Gee thanks Buddy!! I seem to camp out under the bus. I can't seem to get the tire tracks off my clothing either!  When in doubt....we always need MORE POWER!!! R---R---R!!!


LOL! You guy's just crack me up. You are right Ray, WE NEED MORE POWER!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Gee thanks Buddy!! I seem to camp out under the bus. I can't seem to get the tire tracks off my clothing either!  When in doubt....we always need MORE POWER!!! R---R---R!!!


U need a 4 cell car.... 
I got wounded by one last night.
I have a paragraph or two I've been contemplating writing and I think I will post it on every forum I've been on. I Might even ask some one to repost it on RCTech since I'm banned from that poser site . lol
Just a few thoughts about racers and a well adjusted point of view.
No names. No BS. Some people will know I'm talking about them but whatever I can take it so can you. COMMING SOON.. Dave


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> U need a 4 cell car....
> I got wounded by one last night.
> I have a paragraph or two I've been contemplating writing and I think I will post it on every forum I've been on. I Might even ask some one to repost it on RCTech since I'm banned from that poser site . lol
> Just a few thoughts about racers and a well adjusted point of view.
> No names. No BS. Some people will know I'm talking about them but whatever I can take it so can you. COMMING SOON.. Dave


John, when are you coming back to race at MSI? Everybody would love to see you go around the track again. Lol


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, when are you coming back to race at MSI? Everybody would love to see you go around the track again. Lol


Im getting used to being taken out by so many other people. 
Can't you just feel the love?:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Im getting used to being taken out by so many other people.
> Can't you just feel the love?:freak:


Is that what you call it, when Dave and Will beat you.I think I will use that one on Sunday.I only love Barry and James sometimes Mike S. So who's coming Sunday I know it's early but thought I would ask. Lol


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Im getting used to being taken out by so many other people.
> Can't you just feel the love?:freak:


I'm gonna have to call the wambulance


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> I'm gonna have to call the wambulance


OMG ....


----------



## ALeeBuck

Does anybody have a touring car for sale? Prefer a T2, T3, or Photon...or something parts can still be gotten for. (not a TC5 please)


----------



## little will

Awwwww do u want to run some oval touring car


----------



## OvalAlston

little will said:


> Awwwww do u want to run some oval touring car


going to be an awesome class can't wait til we start running it.

Will I hope ur getting yours ready for testing on Sunday


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> Awwwww do u want to run some oval touring car


SLAMMM!! OMG LMMFAO...


----------



## OvalAlston

*New Class*

NEW CLASS!!!!!!!!

For all u guys with old touring cars sitting around and a bunch of foams tires doing nothing since touring car foam is dead there is a new class at MSI touring car oval. Testing will take place Sunday to c what will be the appropiate motor size. So far it's going to be a 4wd touring car and foam tires and the motor is tbd. So far we have more than 5 interested so should be a fun class.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> NEW CLASS!!!!!!!!
> 
> For all u guys with old touring cars sitting around and a bunch of foams tires doing nothing since touring car foam is dead there is a new class at MSI touring car oval. Testing will take place Sunday to c what will be the appropiate motor size. So far it's going to be a 4wd touring car and foam tires and the motor is tbd. So far we have more than 5 interested so should be a fun class.


Noooooooo!


----------



## OvalAlston

f1freak said:


> Noooooooo!



Yeeeeeessssssss!!!


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Noooooooo!


Uh...Excuse me Mr......but this forum is for people that race at MSI Racing and Hobbies.......that is not you.....but it could be!!


----------



## f1freak

Oh please.... spending too much money playin in the dirt. 
If I had some more coin I would race 4 times a week.. But I dont. 
Foam oval tc is not a good idea... You just have to trust me on this one. Foam is for Pan Cars.:dude:


----------



## OvalAlston

That's one no on touring car oval that doesn't matter anyone else. Lol


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> That's one no on touring car oval that doesn't matter anyone else. Lol


You said it right..

touring car oval that doesn't matter

Good luck with that one. Grind away boys cause "O-Rings" are goin fast and dont last. Have fun. Hows about putting lLate Model Super Modified Bodies on them... And a Big Fat sideways wing.


----------



## ovalrider

i would be interested in running the tc foam oval,but we need to all get together to decide as a group, not just one indivdual, to pick the motor and esc etc. and when that is decided, STICK TO IT! i dont want to start then someone wants to start changing things.


----------



## Matt K

is this a joke?


----------



## f1freak

lmmfao


----------



## OvalAlston

ovalrider said:


> i would be interested in running the tc foam oval,but we need to all get together to decide as a group, not just one indivdual, to pick the motor and esc etc. and when that is decided, STICK TO IT! i dont want to start then someone wants to start changing things.


Well it will be open for those that's actually serious about running it to give input not everyone at Msi just putting in input for the hell of it. The only individual who will have the final say is the most important person there the owner. But what's happening Sunday is testing for the motor choice for the group to decide on. At snowbirds they run 10.5 and Marc wants to c how that works on the track. As far as speedo I believe it's open unless agreed to do something else. That is all:tongue:


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> is this a joke?


no it's not me and little will will talk u into it.


----------



## f1freak

LMMFAO:freak:


----------



## C5Vette

Why all this naysayer business? If you don't want to run it....don't. I don't understand why you want to put a damper on what others' interests are. It will definitely be a unique and different class. If it doesn't rob from other classes and grows the sport at the track....GREAT!! If you're interested put your 2 cents in....if not....leave it alone.


----------



## f1freak

Lshiasmp...


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Lshiasmp...


 
I don't speak crazy man code......


----------



## f1freak

Laughing 
So
Hard
I
Almost
Shirt
My 
Pants

HHLLLTL...:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

C5Vette said:


> Why all this naysayer business? If you don't want to run it....don't. I don't understand why you want to put a damper on what others' interests are. It will definitely be a unique and different class. If it doesn't rob from other classes and grows the sport at the track....GREAT!! If you're interested put your 2 cents in....if not....leave it alone.


Ray u are the man I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## f1freak

Oh . foam tc is a great idea ... 
Try it .
The speed freaks will love 4wd oval
Id love to watch it seriously. It will be great for Marc ! Can I stagger a chassis?
Or do i have to keep the standard wheelbase and track width. I'd be willing to bet a rubber car would be more consistent but not yielding the same traction. 
But you guys need foam... Go and try it! Ray will love it. Try to beat Ray at foam tc oval....
I dare you .


----------



## ALeeBuck

WOW JOHN! i think they decided on foam for cost reasons. Going so fast in the same direction all the time would be pretty hard on the sidewalls of the rubber tires. Also, it was said that this was one of the biggest classes at the birds. I do not see myself running it, but I do see it making the oval crowd bigger, and possibly something the road course guys would want to do to break up the night when it gets busy in the fall.


----------



## Matt K

ALeeBuck said:


> foam for cost reasons. Going so fast in the same direction all the time would be pretty hard on the sidewalls of the rubber tires


are you saying foam will be cheaper?


----------



## MAV913

I'd personally would prefer it to be a rubber tire class with a 13.5 and outlaw late model bodies like I ran way back when. I think the 10.5 would be a good motor to move the more experienced guy's up to once the class develops a little. It would give some new guys a good place to start with the 13.5. For right now just learn to drive the cars around the back markers and not beat the hell out of them until the new guys get up to speed then split the class to the 10.5s. I think the 10.5 will just be to hair raising for some right from the get go and will shy away from it. The really good thing about the class is it puts the shaft drive cars on even keel with the belted cars. I'll be there Sunday to run so count me in, now where'd I put that offset TC3 chassis, lolol. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

little will said:


> Awwwww do u want to run some oval touring car


not so much, but I am thinking about doing VTA in the fall.


----------



## Thirtybird

I'd been practicing with my TC on the oval for grins and thought I would join that instead of 17.5 to avoid the back-to-back problem, but I just don't care for the foamies. Love to hear how it turns out on Sunday though!


----------



## f1freak

MAV913 said:


> I'd personally would prefer it to be a rubber tire class with a 13.5 and outlaw late model bodies like I ran way back when. I think the 10.5 would be a good motor to move the more experienced guy's up to once the class develops a little. It would give some new guys a good place to start with the 13.5. For right now just learn to drive the cars around the back markers and not beat the hell out of them until the new guys get up to speed then split the class to the 10.5s. I think the 10.5 will just be to hair raising for some right from the get go and will shy away from it. The really good thing about the class is it puts the shaft drive cars on even keel with the belted cars. I'll be there Sunday to run so count me in, now where'd I put that offset TC3 chassis, lolol. :thumbsup:


NOW some ones thinking .. 
Make it with shirt you already have. Speck it out and make it REAL!
Thats what makes it fun. And BTW... foam would be way more expensive. GUARANTEED.


----------



## MAV913

I just remember guys running some pan cars against me back then and it making a God awful sound as they drove their pan car head on into the walls at the end of the straights. We all like to go fast but man give the new guys a fighting chance and they will get faster...............


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... dont speak


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hey John, I bet you have some touring cars laying around collecting dust. Wanna sell one?


----------



## MAV913

Well this thread just fell flat on it's face.....

I just got done discussing with the two daughters and they will also run TC oval so that will give Team Bender at least three cars for the class. Now if I could only find drivers for the other four cars I have. This is gonna be fun,lolol......John B


----------



## ronbest123

i hace 3 touring for sale ? have two for 225.00


----------



## ALeeBuck

ronbest123 said:


> i hace 3 touring for sale ? have two for 225.00


What do you have ron?


----------



## ronbest123

xray t-3 
tc-3 125.00
tc-3 by bmi 125.00
12 scale crc 150.00


----------



## ALeeBuck

ronbest123 said:


> xray t-3
> tc-3 125.00
> tc-3 by bmi 125.00
> 12 scale crc 150.00


how much for the t3? dont you have a t2 009?


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Hey John, I bet you have some touring cars laying around collecting dust. Wanna sell one?


hmmm... not sure .. brand new make offer


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> hmmm... not sure .. brand new make offer


do you have anything other than the Photon? PM me or facebook me what you would like for it.


----------



## mrbighead

Alston, are racing tommorrow? I might come up there if your racing...


----------



## msircracing

*Oval TC Class*

Well, after speaking to some people today about the new Touring Car Oval class.....people are pretty open to running it. Nobody can seem to decide on rules so I am going to step in and make the rules. Any 4wd touring car, any ROAR legal TC body, 13.5 brushless motor, 2 cell hard case lipo, any speed control and foam tires. These rules will be followed for at least one entire year. If you aren't planning on running the class this is where you DON'T type anything. These are the rules, if you choose to not run the class then you don't have to worry about the rules.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Matt K

msircracing said:


> If you aren't planning on running the class this is where you DON'T type anything. These are the rules, if you choose to not run the class then you don't have to worry about the rules.


this should also be the case for any other class...


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> this should also be the case for any other class...


Totally agree with this statement.


----------



## ovalrider

i'm all for the rules for the tc oval class. and if someone wants to suggest switching motors, escs and such.. they can go race a different class altogether.


----------



## Matt K

ovalrider said:


> i'm all for the rules for the tc oval class. and if someone wants to suggest switching motors, escs and such.. they can go race a different class altogether.


yeah! like that really confusing class that touring cars normally run in... those guys are nuts turning left and right....


----------



## f1freak

For the most part when rules are made they are engineered by individuals that don't run anything. Have fun with that. Here is where you type nothing...


----------



## msircracing

*?????*

John,

I find that statement completely untrue! I decided on that rule.....and last time I checked I race every week....usually twice. And being that it is an oval class, I think I would be a fairly decent driver to make the rules for an oval class at my track. It's not like I decided on some off road rules which would be dumb since I don't have an off road track and have never raced off road. Crazy what happens when you think about what you are going to type before you type it.......we all still love you though John!


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> we all still love you though John!


is that like a corporate "we"?


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> is that like a corporate "we"?


John, I love you to, I will see you next Monday at 12:00 for Memorial day don't forget to bring the hot dogs...


----------



## Matt K

ya know for a thread that is supposed to be "gay free", theres quite a bit of man loving going on lol


----------



## little will

Matt K said:


> ya know for a thread that is supposed to be "gay free", theres quite a bit of man loving going on lol


ya from what i have been told, this is an anti man love form.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

little will said:


> ya from what i have been told, this is an anti man love form.


then y r u on here?


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> then y r u on here?


ouch! lol ... does jelly work tomorrow?


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> John,
> 
> I find that statement completely untrue! I decided on that rule.....and last time I checked I race every week....usually twice. And being that it is an oval class, I think I would be a fairly decent driver to make the rules for an oval class at my track. It's not like I decided on some off road rules which would be dumb since I don't have an off road track and have never raced off road. Crazy what happens when you think about what you are going to type before you type it.......we all still love you though John!


 Once again I've been misunderstood. I wasn't criticizing you at all. You see... 
If any one is really interested they would have a rule book. I've seen ten times worse things about rules and blatant violations in off road than anything at MSI.
The absolute worst thing is when some guy your chasing takes a big jump, shortcuts to the straightaway and the Race Director says absolutely nothing. Sometimes karma kicks in and straighten it all out. I know its a big track and he most likely didn't see it. Should that guy be reminded of the rules of conduct on the track. Turns out most of those morons don't care about all that so whats the point in racing them ? It's fun, getting taken out or beaten by a cheatin' bastidg sucks Royal Oil. OMG VOCABULARY ! lol 
Marc , you run great events week after week. I envy you in that you chose something you loved and gave it your all to make a living at it. Righteous ! I love the surface there, it's one of the best tracks I've driven on. Probably the absolute best carpet track. Could you please arrange some BIG EVENT there even a TCS Race ? Make one up and I know its about time for a State Championship or something. 
Rules about everything exist in RC. Barry Baker got on my bad side once. I burned him badly and got him DQed at a national event. Funny though I have been to tracks where ROAR should have approved of the facility before allowing them to run a Circus there. These toy cars can be dangerous ! Big or small (or medium) Projectiles from Hell at your feet... sandals, well.. open toed shoes. Please don't even suggest Darwin was wrong. 
As for Oval Tc Foam.... Tires Tires Tires They should be the Fastest things on the track. 13.5+203=EHA! I will definitely have to come film that. 
It's good to know I'm missed and not forgotten. I'll be back..


----------



## MAV913

f1freak said:


> : They should be the Fastest things on the track. 13.5+203=EHA!


They were yesterday! 17.5+203=woooooooohoooooooo :thumbsup:


----------



## little will

Matt K said:


> ouch! lol ... does jelly work tomorrow?


No Dan has the day off, but Shelby won't let him have his balls back for the day, or his man hood.


----------



## f1freak

little will said:


> No Dan has the day off, but Shelby won't let him have his balls back for the day, or his man hood.


Theres a difference ?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Charles, you have PM


----------



## Matt K

you guys talk too much


----------



## OvalAlston

Who all is makin it out to race on this beautiful Wendsday.


----------



## little will

Nope unless he has dirt and jumps


----------



## bang22nd

OvalAlston said:


> Who all is makin it out to race on this beautiful Wendsday.


We aren't either, gotta work late. You have fun though.:wave:


----------



## MAV913

I won't be there tonight unfortunately. Is there going to racing this Sunday?


----------



## msircracing

*Racing*

Yes we will be racing this coming Sunday.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Hey peeps, I noticed some schedule changes at the track so I figured I would post them here. Father's Day weekend, and 4th of July weekend, the race day is going to be SATURDAY. Also, he is closed on the 4th...lazy bum.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

little will said:


> No Dan has the day off, but Shelby won't let him have his balls back for the day, or his man hood.


its called planning for the future so i dont have to be stuck in my parents house 4ever unlike u will. just wait until mommy n daddy cant back u. its a whole diffrent ball game just ask anyone on here but matt lol


----------



## Gt35rgsx

as everyone knows i have a track next to my house open for practice anytime. but we will be trying to get racing there. dates to come. nitro is welcome but racing will be electric only. had 5 slash 4x4 yesterday just messing around it was a blast!! let me and marc know what you think. the track is located just south of 16mile on groesbeck where the old wooly bully was parking is in their parking lot with stairs going over the wall. 2 ter. drivers stand and pit tables(no power) be safe and have fun

Dan


----------



## MAV913

I am planning on running oval TC on Sunday, is anybody else planning on running them? John B


----------



## ovalrider

i might try running my oval tc this sunday, but after how it went this past sunday, i just dont know............


----------



## C5Vette

MAV913 said:


> I am planning on running oval TC on Sunday, is anybody else planning on running them? John B


 
Just got back from Mexico......so....we'll see. but I miss the track so probably!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> Just got back from Mexico......so....we'll see. but I miss the track so probably!!


HEY NOW! You, your airbrush, and a molded piece of laxan has a date before next wednesday! Oh yeah, and welcome back and stuff


----------



## MAV913

ovalrider said:


> i might try running my oval tc this sunday, but after how it went this past sunday, i just dont know............


???????

Since I was the only one who ran I have ask the meaning of the above statement. The car ran 4.8's - 5.0's pretty consistently with the 17.5 in it. It was very predictable to drive unlike the pan cars that always seem on the edge of out of control. If it helps anyone;

Chassis = BMI TC3
LF = 60 wght Assoc Shock oil 
Green Assoc spring 
1.5 deg positive camber 

RF = 60 wght Assoc Shock Oil 
White Assoc Spring
2 deg negative camber

1 degree of toe out

LR = 40 wght Assoc Shock oil 
Green Assoc spring 
0 deg camber 


RR = 40 wght Assoc Shock oil
Red Assoc spring
1 deg negative camber

2 degree of toe in

John B


----------



## ALeeBuck

ovalrider said:


> i might try running my oval tc this sunday, but after how it went this past sunday, i just dont know............


Scott had a little typo, he meant last night (wednesday). It's ok John, your still the pioneer, lol


----------



## MAV913

WHEW!!!! 

Not sure I care about the Pioneering thing but I was really wondering there for a sec. 

See you guy's Sunday. John B


----------



## Matt K

MAV913 said:


> ???????
> 
> Since I was the only one who ran I have ask the meaning of the above statement. The car ran 4.8's - 5.0's pretty consistently with the 17.5 in it. It was very predictable to drive unlike the pan cars that always seem on the edge of out of control. If it helps anyone;
> 
> Chassis = BMI TC3
> LF = 60 wght Assoc Shock oil
> Green Assoc spring
> 1.5 deg positive camber
> 
> RF = 60 wght Assoc Shock Oil
> White Assoc Spring
> 2 deg negative camber
> 
> 1 degree of toe out
> 
> LR = 40 wght Assoc Shock oil
> Green Assoc spring
> 0 deg camber
> 
> 
> RR = 40 wght Assoc Shock oil
> Red Assoc spring
> 1 deg negative camber
> 
> 2 degree of toe in
> 
> John B


HOLY OIL!


----------



## C5Vette

Matt K said:


> HOLY OIL!


 
That's standard Touring Car fare for the foam tire brigade!!


----------



## MAV913

Could have went a little softer with the right front oil but as smooth as MSI is I wasn't sure it would've helped much. 

What were the times for oval TC from Wed. night?


----------



## mrbighead

Ray, you need to slow down that touring car in oval. The class looked like it is fun to run.


----------



## MAV913

mrbighead said:


> Ray, you need to slow down that touring car in oval. The class looked like it is fun to run.


No he better not!!!! We just need to speed up to catch him......


----------



## f1freak

MAV913 said:


> No he better not!!!! We just need to speed up to catch him......


LMMFAO:freak:


----------



## Matt K

this has to be the most exciting thread on the interwebz at the moment


----------



## rkj4243

*Question for MSI people - Tekin RS 17.5 Issue???*

I recently purchased and installed a Tekin RS 17.5 motor & esc into my Associated B4. Everything is fine with installation, and I think the Hotwire settings, using 203, but when I first turn on the power switch on both the RX and TX, it takes about 2 minutes before my motor will run?

I can open the throttle on the tx and see the lights move on the esc, but nothing happens. after the 2 minutes elapse, the "jingle" noise sounds, and then I know the motor will run.

I also have a SC10 with a Tekin RS 13.5 combination, and using the same radio have no issue at all. Powers up, 'jingles" and ready to run.

Radio I am using is an Airtronics M11X, and this is a new vehicle.

Any help or advice you can provide will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## f1freak

rkj4243 said:


> I recently purchased and installed a Tekin RS 17.5 motor & esc into my Associated B4. Everything is fine with installation, and I think the Hotwire settings, using 203, but when I first turn on the power switch on both the RX and TX, it takes about 2 minutes before my motor will run?
> 
> I can open the throttle on the tx and see the lights move on the esc, but nothing happens. after the 2 minutes elapse, the "jingle" noise sounds, and then I know the motor will run.
> 
> I also have a SC10 with a Tekin RS 13.5 combination, and using the same radio have no issue at all. Powers up, 'jingles" and ready to run.
> 
> Radio I am using is an Airtronics M11X, and this is a new vehicle.
> 
> Any help or advice you can provide will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


If its a spectrum, try rebinding the Rx to the Tx. Usually the speedo likes channel 2 reversed. If this doesn't work , reprogram the esc and make sure the F connector is inserted all the way and make sure it has good connection. Program the speedo and then hit the DEFAULT SETTINGS on the programming software . Then hit the CURRENT SETTINGS and make sure it took the proper programming. It is not unlikely that the motor has a bad sensor even if its new. I had 2 brand new Novak Ballistic and one Epic. the car runs terribly slow or cogs badly. for that matter try a new sensor harness. The speedo requires a good connection from the blue wire for proper operation (pin 6). thats the rotation signal to the ESC. the others are triggers for the 3 sensors in the motor. 

I hope this helps .. :freak:


----------



## rkj4243

John, you have PM. Thanks for the information!


----------



## OvalAlston

So who's gonna be the first one with the new xray the T3R. Lmao 

I will let u guys in on a secret it's nothing but a t3 anodized black for 2011 for us to buy at 500 a kit and make xray that much richer. Lol xray


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> So who's gonna be the first one with the new xray the T3R. Lmao
> 
> I will let u guys in on a secret it's nothing but a t3 anodized black for 2011 for us to buy at 500 a kit and make xray that much richer. Lol xray


The "R" kits usually come out later as a cheaper alternative to the full blown kits. They usually have less option parts and maybe FRP chassis plates instead of graphite. I haven't seen this one yet, but I would suspect it is a "cheaper" T3......


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks for clearing that up Ray still think xray is kind of a rip off.

But this car is so even the little guys can enjoy a t3


----------



## MAV913

Here's a poor man's Xray.....

http://www.r2hobbies.com/eng/proddetail.php?prod=rcve00046


----------



## OvalAlston

MAV913 said:


> Here's a poor man's Xray.....
> 
> http://www.r2hobbies.com/eng/proddetail.php?prod=rcve00046


Actually u upgrade the shocks add some ceramic diff balls and upgrade the thrust bearing. Add a couple of other odd ends I don't c y u don't have a competitive car. I almost want to order one just to play around with.


----------



## MAV913

It's so tempting, they have that and a Tamiya clone that just makes you wonder. Of course there are bad reviews of them and good ones so you take a chance for sure. BUT man they are tempting....... John B


----------



## OvalAlston

I think of it like this how off could it be especially if they did an exact replica of course it's not quite as good as an xray but if u buy some xray parts and they fit I'm pretty sure u would have an badass car at a badass price. You would almost have an xray car without the xray price.


----------



## Matt K

MAV913 said:


> Here's a poor man's Xray.....
> 
> http://www.r2hobbies.com/eng/proddetail.php?prod=rcve00046


im going to make it to worlds with this car


----------



## OvalAlston

Glad to c u back Matt lol


----------



## MAV913

Matt K said:


> im going to make it to worlds with this car


lolol that's the spirit........lmao


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Some pics of my track for you guys that haven't seen it.


----------



## Matt K

Jelly, please post that into the appropriate thread///


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> Jelly, please post that into the appropriate thread///


hey matt.......................SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## little will

Is jelly working tonight


----------



## Gt35rgsx

little will said:


> Is jelly working tonight


Mabe........................


----------



## little will

This is boring, I need to come back to the track and start more class changeing and drama!


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> This is boring, I need to come back to the track and start more class changeing and drama!


I think before you do that you should finish a race first. "lol" go team (pink).


----------



## Matt K

maybe I should come back


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> maybe I should come back


ive got a good one...........................y don't u all come back!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> ive got a good one...........................y don't u all come back!!!!!!!


Dan! your a peni... I mean genius!


----------



## OvalAlston

I should be back very soon.


----------



## reilly

I think that you should show up on sunday, Waswa and maybe a few other guys are coming up from the Gate. :thumbsup: should be good time. 

Please pass the word. 
Plus Alston ur going to want to see the EVO Twins. LOL.


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> I think that you should show up on sunday, Waswa and maybe a few other guys are coming up from the Gate. :thumbsup: should be good time.
> 
> Please pass the word.
> Plus Alston ur going to want to see the EVO Twins. LOL.


James, doors open at 10:00 I will be there....


----------



## OvalAlston

reilly said:


> I think that you should show up on sunday, Waswa and maybe a few other guys are coming up from the Gate. :thumbsup: should be good time.
> 
> Please pass the word.
> Plus Alston ur going to want to see the EVO Twins. LOL.


I doubt I make it up Reilly it's my mother's birthday so I might be able to sneak up just to see the twins. Lol


----------



## ewippler

*TC Oval - Bodies*

What body is being used for TC oval? Is anyone running the Parma Mohawk?

If so, I have two Parma Mohawk bodies (foam tire TC bodies) that are both new and unmounted. One is lightweight and unpainted and the other is std weight and profossional painted (by Gatham Grafix). If any one is interested, $12 for the unpainted, $35 for the painted body.

I also have a bunch of RCGT bodies (some new and some used) including the following:

HPI Lotus Elise (new and used)
VTA Camero (new)
Tamiya 2003 NSX (used)
Tamiya 2005 NSX (new and used)
Tamiya Ferrari 360 (used)
Tamiya Ferrari F430 (new and used)
Porsche Carrara GT (new)
Tamiya Ford, Suburu, Citreon Rally (new) 

Prices range from $10-20 depending on new or used condition. Even the used bodies have some life in them (small nicks in the front fenders or rub marks inside the wheel wells. 

Anyway, need to clean out the hobby room, so let me me know if interested. PM or email ([email protected]) me for details. 

Erik


----------



## mrbighead

Marc, what time do racing start on Saturday?


----------



## little will

photon all my parts and hopups and my tekin speed with 17.5 for 400!!!!!!! By the way it is Dave Johnsons car.


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> photon all my parts and hopups and my tekin speed with 17.5 for 400!!!!!!! By the way it is Dave Johnsons car.


why????


----------



## msircracing

*Saturday Racing*

We will begin racing Saturday around noon. That will be this weekend and Saturday July 3rd.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## ewippler

Can I ask what type of racing on saterdays? ALso, is saterday replacing sundays?


----------



## J.O.

I will be practicing some 1/12 scale on Friday if anyone is interested in joining me?

Jeremy


----------



## msircracing

*Saturday Racing*

Saturdays will be replacing Sundays only when a holiday falls on Sunday. We will be racing our normal races on those 2 Saturdays. Please feel free to give me a call if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## little will

Why are u people soooo boring :/!!!


----------



## BIGG-K

little will said:


> Why are u people soooo boring :/!!!


You're 17 Will. Everything grown folks do is going to be boring to you. Well, I guess that depends on if the grown person is a female.:thumbsup:


----------



## ALeeBuck

99 Days!!!!!!!!


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> 99 Days!!!!!!!!


 
What's 99 days????? (Happy Father's Day Adam!)


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> What's 99 days????? (Happy Father's Day Adam!)


Will's 18th B-day! Or, as I have it marked on my calender, National Beat a Twink Day.

Happy Father's Day to you also Ray, and all the other dads.


----------



## Matt K

BIGG-K said:


> You're 17 Will. Everything grown folks do is going to be boring to you. Well, I guess that depends on if the grown person is a female.:thumbsup:


why do you think he hangs out at a toy car track with a bunch of grown men


----------



## bang22nd

ALeeBuck said:


> Will's 18th B-day! Or, as I have it marked on my calender, National Beat a Twink Day.


I think this qualifies for pre-meditated.:dude:


----------



## OvalAlston

bang22nd said:


> I think this qualifies for pre-meditated.:dude:


Lmao to funny


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Website*

Just wanted to let everyone know, our website is up and running again. It's pretty basic now, more changes will be coming soon. The points standings are on it and I will post and schedule changes or race dates on it as well.

www.msircracing.com

Currently you can't shop online but that will be available within a month or so. Please let me know if there are any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## little will

Love the website mark, great work, keep it up.


----------



## mrbighead

James, when are you racing again at MSI?


----------



## Domenic Reese

do any 1/12th scale ever show up?


----------



## TimXLB

Alston:

Hi,

please call me. I don't have your cell number anymore.

hmmmmm.... beat a twink day, I'll have to come down for that. sounds like fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAV913

Web site is looking great! Good job Mark.


----------



## reilly

I'll be racing sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Just wondering what days you have been having the best turnouts for racing, specifically 1/12th scale, im itching for some carpet racing.
Thanks
-Andrew Knapp


----------



## Domenic Reese

Andrew Knapp said:


> Just wondering what days you have been having the best turnouts for racing, specifically 1/12th scale, im itching for some carpet racing.
> Thanks
> -Andrew Knapp


I would like to know that to and if its 1/12 scale onroad what motor 17.5 or 13.5. Also what are the battery limits. Thanks


----------



## C5Vette

Domenic Reese said:


> I would like to know that to and if its 1/12 scale onroad what motor 17.5 or 13.5. Also what are the battery limits. Thanks


We run 13.5 1-Cell lipo....but 1/12 turnout has been slim to none lately. Wed night is still the best turnout I think. 

Post up plans to show up and run 1/12 and it will probably happen.....


----------



## Domenic Reese

C5Vette said:


> We run 13.5 1-Cell lipo....but 1/12 turnout has been slim to none lately. Wed night is still the best turnout I think.
> 
> Post up plans to show up and run 1/12 and it will probably happen.....


On the battery is it 5000mah and under or is it open?


----------



## C5Vette

Domenic Reese said:


> On the battery is it 5000mah and under or is it open?


 
open......as long as it is a commercially available RC battery.....


----------



## J.O.

C5Vette said:


> We run 13.5 1-Cell lipo....but 1/12 turnout has been slim to none lately. Wed night is still the best turnout I think.
> 
> Post up plans to show up and run 1/12 and it will probably happen.....


Ray, I'm going to try and make it there on Wed night for 1/12 scale. You? Won't be until later on though... does racing still start at 7:00?

Does layout have full straightaway with sweeper?

Jeremy


----------



## mrbighead

J.O. said:


> Ray, I'm going to try and make it there on Wed night for 1/12 scale. You? Won't be until later on though... does racing still start at 7:00?
> 
> Does layout have full straightaway with sweeper?
> 
> Jeremy


 Jeremy, the layout is the same as the last time you were there.


----------



## Domenic Reese

Does MSI offer onroad on the weekend?


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Racing*

Yes we offer on road all week and weekend long. We will be racing this Weds. at 7 and Saturday at noon due to the holiday. Normally we race on Weds. night and Sunday at noon. More information can be found at www.msircracing.com

Hope you can make it out soon.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## C5Vette

J.O. said:


> Ray, I'm going to try and make it there on Wed night for 1/12 scale. You? Won't be until later on though... does racing still start at 7:00?
> 
> Does layout have full straightaway with sweeper?
> 
> Jeremy


 
I'll be there, but I haven't broken the 1/12 car out in months due to turnout. Of course I'll run it if there are enough entries!


Marc,

Do you have tires in stock? Mainly yellow rears.....(CRC)


----------



## andyv

See you guys Wednesday!


----------



## Matt K

how many people are showing up nowadays?


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> See you guys Wednesday!


Andy, you don't know like that....


----------



## J.O.

mrbighead said:


> Jeremy, the layout is the same as the last time you were there.


ok thanks Willie.

Ray, If mark doesn't have any yellow rears I have some new.


----------



## TimXLB

James:

Hi,

YHPM


----------



## andyv

mrbighead said:


> Andy, you don't know like that....


I know, but maybe some day!


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> I know, but maybe some day!


Andy, I did get to see Barry on Sunday, stlll looking for speed secret's. Lol


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Andy, I did get to see Barry on Sunday, stlll looking for speed secret's. Lol




Willie your car looked real good last Sunday, so good I decided to buy an Exotek chassis for my 009. I want to see if there is any life left in the old car. Right now it's cheaper then buying a $500 416X or a TCX or a TC6 or a .......


----------



## Bigz84

Hey Tim S, if you are out there, you have a PM.


----------



## Bigz84

Hey Barry, what is going on?


----------



## Tim Stamper

Bigz84 said:


> Hey Tim S, if you are out there, you have a PM.


Sup, still had ya on da list from b4. All good now, send again.

Tim


----------



## Barry Z

Bigz84 said:


> Hey Barry, what is going on?




Not much, what's up with you ?


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Willie your car looked real good last Sunday, so good I decided to buy an Exotek chassis for my 009. I want to see if there is any life left in the old car. Right now it's cheaper then buying a $500 416X or a TCX or a TC6 or a .......


Barry, I just order the T3 chassis should have it some time next week. I see they are going to make a chassis for the 007 too. Are you racing Saturday?


----------



## Matt K

Barry Z said:


> I want to see if there is any life left in the old car. .


my 009 has plenty of life lol it chases those photons down quite well


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I just order the T3 chassis should have it some time next week. I see they are going to make a chassis for the 007 too. Are you racing Saturday?


It doesn't look like it. To much to do, to little time. Probably Wednesday.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> It doesn't look like it. To much to do, to little time. Probably Wednesday.


Barry, there will be a new layout on Wednesday. I hope you come back racing on Sunday's


----------



## Bigz84

Tim Stamper said:


> Sup, still had ya on da list from b4. All good now, send again.
> 
> Tim


resent


----------



## f1freak

James has work.. 
Then about 20 or so bodies to paint.
Then maybe racing. 

Anyone check out the latest copy of the 416?


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

The final points standings are posted on our website.....

Gift Cards and Trophies will be available this coming Weds.

We will begin a new series in a couple of weeks.....

P.S. Thanks to the racers that put in the new layout!! That was an awesome surprise, not having to put the new layout in myself today!!


----------



## little will

I got a bettter lay out design !


----------



## msircracing

*Anniversary Race*

Hey everyone, we are trying to plan our Anniversary Race for this year but I don't want to interfere with any other big races....I am thinking Saturday September 25th.....Does anyone know of any big races that weekend?? 

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> I got a bettter lay out design !


I think you should put in your layout you might be able to finish a race.


----------



## msircracing

*Win a Slash 4x4*

We are having a slash race on August 1st, the top prize will be a Slash 4x4!!! This will be a normal race day also. The slash entry fee will be raised to $15 per person (all other classes will still be $9). We need at least 20 entries for the giveaway to happen. Please see our website or visit the store for more details.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

Andrew Knapp said:


> Just wondering what days you have been having the best turnouts for racing, specifically 1/12th scale, im itching for some carpet racing.
> Thanks
> -Andrew Knapp


And a 34 tooth gear....


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> And a 34 tooth gear....


Please John.....


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, I'm glad to see come back it's like you ever left, the car looked fast I hope I can get down to 10.4- 10.5 like you.


----------



## Matt K

I'd hate to be a Furman lol but .... selling Losi XXX-CR roller with 3 sets of tires - $100
if interested talk to me at the track or pm


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I'm glad to see come back it's like you ever left, the car looked fast I hope I can get down to 10.4- 10.5 like you.



yea, well ... like I was saying the grip came up (right after you left James) and it made my car look good. I thought I was making all the right changes for the track now I think the track was just getting better. Time will tell .....


----------



## f1freak

Domenic Reese said:


> Does MSI offer onroad on the weekend?


LOL:freak:


----------



## harmocy

Can you guys post some pics of the current layout a few guys from up here maybe heading down for next wednesday!!! We are heading to Vegas in September and need some competition and track time!!!
thanks


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> Can you guys post some pics of the current layout a few guys from up here maybe heading down for next wednesday!!! We are heading to Vegas in September and need some competition and track time!!!
> thanks


I think Marc is going to put the new layout on MSI website, when he have time. Get your race program together so a few of are guys can come up there too...


----------



## harmocy

mrbighead said:


> I think Marc is going to put the new layout on MSI website, when he have time. Get your race program together so a few of are guys can come up there too...


Will do Will!!! LOLOLOLO Sorry that just worked but I am looking forward to seeing some of you guys up here and I own a small motel about 20 mins away from my track that I could set you guys up with rooms for cheap!!! What is the website and when will you put the layout pics up Marc???


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> Will do Will!!! LOLOLOLO Sorry that just worked but I am looking forward to seeing some of you guys up here and I own a small motel about 20 mins away from my track that I could set you guys up with rooms for cheap!!! What is the website and when will you put the layout pics up Marc???


 The website is www.msircracing.com:wave:


----------



## J.O.

Hey Ray,

I plan on running 12th scale along with a few others Sunday if your interested.

Jeremy


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Andy V ! We're going to be running TC this Sunday. Come on out if you can.


----------



## ewippler

I plan to be there on Sunday. What TC classes have been running? 17.5, VTA, RCGT, other?

Also, if anyone is interested in some new and slightly used Tamiya sedan/rally bodies let me know and I can bring them along. Lots of funs stuff the RCGT and FF03 (FWD).

Erik


----------



## Gt35rgsx

The new layout


----------



## f1freak

Hey Marc! What's the name of that "God" car again?
I've been looking for it on my pc and forgot the letters. It's exciting to be polish.


----------



## msircracing

*"God" car???*

John,

I am guessing that you are referring to the KSG oval car??? www.ksgmotorsports.com


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> John,
> 
> I am guessing that you are referring to the KSG oval car??? www.ksgmotorsports.com


LOL yup.... I might just have to. It is my kind of kit!


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> The new layout


Nice layout Dan and James... Sorry forgot about Julie !


----------



## Gt35rgsx

mrbighead said:


> Nice layout Dan and James... Sorry forgot about Julie !


hey it was a team effort:tongue:


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> hey it was a team effort:tongue:


you can't even spell team


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> you can't even spell team


Matt, are you racing tommorrow?


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt K said:


> you can't even spell team


Hey Theres No "I" in team


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> Hey Theres No "I" in team


That's not what Marc said.


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Matt, are you racing tommorrow?


nah man, I might be there Wednesday though


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> nah man, I might be there Wednesday though


Sunday was fun to watch Barry, and James fight for first place.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Sunday was fun to watch Barry, and James fight for first place.


James ? Painted bodies? What ???? :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> James ? Painted bodies? What ???? :freak:


 where you race at all you need is a black body.lol


----------



## J.O.

I am game for 12th scale on Wed if anyones interested?? Ray:thumbsup:


----------



## C5Vette

J.O. said:


> I am game for 12th scale on Wed if anyones interested?? Ray:thumbsup:


I would definitely be there....but work calls this week....I won't be able to because I'll be in Indiana through Thursday night.....


----------



## Matt K

J.O. said:


> I am game for 12th scale on Wed if anyones interested?? Ray:thumbsup:


I'm down for that


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> I'm down for that


I think Little Will will try and run his 12 scale too.


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt k hope you got that touring car cleaned up and ready. Hope your ready to have your ass handed to you tomorrow. LOL


----------



## OvalAlston

Look mom.........no sway bars!!!!!! LOL thanks again for the help Reilly


----------



## f1freak

black body what ?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> black body what ?


You do not race at MSI, so you need a plain body better yet no paint. John it's been almost a year most of the guys that was running into you gave up on 17.5 so came back and sit next to Barry Z.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Matt k hope you got that touring car cleaned up and ready. Hope your ready to have your ass handed to you tomorrow. LOL


hah! we'll see


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> You do not race at MSI, so you need a plain body better yet no paint. John it's been almost a year most of the guys that was running into you gave up on 17.5 so came back and sit next to Barry Z.


Are you sure that's safe?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Are you sure that's safe?


Yes, run WGT then or do have to ask Nick if can race.


----------



## msircracing

*13.5 oval*

Hey guys......I finally put my 13.5 oval car back together.....looking for some competition tomorrow night....hint hint hint.....I know you are out there Qualls.....you too Bob's!!! Who's coming out???


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Yes, run WGT then or do have to ask Nick if can race.


Actually I meant pitting next to Barry . :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Actually I meant pitting next to Barry . :freak:


Barry, was just saying he miss have you around. Get your stuff together for Sunday. I will pay for you to race only because you have help so many people in the hobby.....


----------



## ALeeBuck

Just a reminder, MSI does not take checks! LOL


----------



## mrbighead

ALeeBuck said:


> Just a reminder, MSI does not take checks! LOL


I GUESS YOU WONT BE RACNG THEN!!!!!


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, was just saying he miss have you around. Get your stuff together for Sunday. I will pay for you to race only because you have help so many people in the hobby.....




thanks , but I'm up to your game ...... you know I'm slow and you just want to make sure I'm there so you can whip on me .... LOL .


----------



## msircracing

*NO Checks*

Yes, Adam is correct MSI does not take checks especially if I have never seen you before, it is midnight, you smell like whiskey, and get offended when I say we don't take checks......Funny story from last night......


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Yes, Adam is correct MSI does not take checks especially if I have never seen you before, it is midnight, you smell like whiskey, and get offended when I say we don't take checks......Funny story from last night......


What about Pollacks? :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> thanks , but I'm up to your game ...... you know I'm slow and you just want to make sure I'm there so you can whip on me .... LOL .


Barry, I wish I was fast like you only in my dreams....


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I wish I was fast like you only in my dreams....


not only the speed, but the consistency


----------



## f1freak

I'm making chocolate food babies ! Nic wanted me to put that on here for him.


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> What about Pollacks? :freak:




john, you lookin' to get banned from HobbyTalk too ?


----------



## mrbighead

John,i have to agree with barry,the things you say are not called for,you may think its funny.i think i speak for everyone whom race at MSI and read the post wish you would just grow up.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John,i have to agree with barry,the things you say are not called for,you may think its funny.i think i speak for everyone whom race at MSI and read the post wish you would just grow up.


Hahahahaaaaaa None of u get it ? Some times I wonder what else is going through those sentences or even some where between the lines. He wouldn't accept Checks but I wondered if US Pollacks would be. Don't try too hard I don't speak with fork tongue. I have no problems with what I've said in the past and apparently I feel theres not much MSG anyways. (for open wounds) lol
I think once again an insult was unwarranted. Jovial responses aside. 
Try and have fun anyways....


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> thanks , but I'm up to your game ...... you know I'm slow and you just want to make sure I'm there so you can whip on me .... LOL .


Barry, I talk to Marc today he told me and showed me the 10.2's you did, four of them good job. I will see you tommorrow, I hear Mike S is coming to race too should be a fun day...


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I talk to Marc today he told me and showed me the 10.2's you did, four of them good job. I will see you tommorrow, I hear Mike S is coming to race too should be a fun day...




doesn't mean anything ...... I had the track to myself and worked a setup for those conditions. When I put better tires on towards the end it was terrible. Now I'm lost again ...
I hate touring car. 
Makes you crazy .......


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> doesn't mean anything ...... I had the track to myself and worked a setup for those conditions. When I put better tires on towards the end it was terrible. Now I'm lost again ...
> I hate touring car.
> Makes you crazy .......


At least you don't have different inserts, six compounds and 12 tread patterns to choose from. I might be able to come play tomorrow. If I'm lucky.


----------



## J.O.

Barry Z said:


> doesn't mean anything ...... I had the track to myself and worked a setup for those conditions. When I put better tires on towards the end it was terrible. Now I'm lost again ...
> I hate touring car.
> Makes you crazy .......


I have a brand new CRC car with your name all over it Barry!!:thumbsup:

What do ya say?? You were layin it down a few years ago! I remember.


----------



## ALeeBuck

J.O. said:


> I have a brand new CRC car with your name all over it Barry!!:thumbsup:
> 
> What do ya say?? You were layin it down a few years ago! I remember.


Do you have a WGT or a 12th scale one?


----------



## f1freak

Oh well, looks like we're going to see Toy Story 3 in 3D. I never get a break with Nic.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Matt Ken. u coming 2morrow???? Willie, James, mab Gabe, Duffner, Barry ZZZZZ, Mike S and Alston Plus more!!! bring them out


----------



## dragrace

I think there are a few of us coming from Indy to race 1/12 on Suday.

Steve Dunn


----------



## OvalAlston

I'll be there!!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Ray are you gonna make it tomorrow........or is work gonna get in the way.


----------



## Matt K

Gt35rgsx said:


> Matt Ken. u coming 2morrow???? Willie, James, mab Gabe, Duffner, Barry ZZZZZ, Mike S and Alston Plus more!!! bring them out


yeah i *should* be there


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> Ray are you gonna make it tomorrow........or is work gonna get in the way.


 
Well, I was planning on it....My boss said he'd get someone else to travel there this week.....guess what? He let me down!.....

I won't be there yet again! This work thing is getting old.....but it beats the alternative.....


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Well, I was planning on it....My boss said he'd get someone else to travel threre this week.....guess what? He let me down!.....
> 
> I won't be there yet again! This work thing is getting old.....but it beats the alternative.....


I miss working and feeling like I have a purpose in life rather than feeding a kid and being with a kid all frickin' day. I miss being able to just go racing when ever I want to as well. No man, you got it good bro. I seem to take a lot of crap cause I'm being a dad instead or a hard core racer. Thing is its hard to keep Nic from destroying some toy I built for him or keep his head intact and worrying about that at the track and thinking about race stuff seem to conflict in my brain. :dude:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

what r everyones feelings on the X ray T3R ?????


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> what r everyones feelings on the X ray T3R ?????


What are you going to run with it? 17.5-25.5


----------



## mrbighead

MSI Racing and Hobbies
29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066
(586)552-4485


----------



## mrbighead

mrbighead said:


> MSI Racing and Hobbies
> 29925 Groesbeck Hwy
> Roseville, MI 48066
> (586)552-4485


Hey Barry I will try and make it on sunday. The track opens at 10:00 on sunday.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> I miss working and feeling like I have a purpose in life rather than feeding a kid and being with a kid all frickin' day. I miss being able to just go racing when ever I want to as well. No man, you got it good bro. I seem to take a lot of crap cause I'm being a dad instead or a hard core racer. Thing is its hard to keep Nic from destroying some toy I built for him or keep his head intact and worrying about that at the track and thinking about race stuff seem to conflict in my brain. :dude:


that story was very touching


----------



## andyv

Tekin 208 is here send me you e-mail address!
See you guy Sunday!


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> Tekin 208 is here send me you e-mail address!
> See you guy Sunday!


You have p.m.Aandy. Barry will be glad to see you tomorrow, I was going to stay home, since your coming I guess I can make it out at least, I will have one friend at the track lol.


----------



## Barry Z

andyv said:


> Tekin 208 is here send me you e-mail address!
> See you guy Sunday!


Cool !


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> You have p.m.Aandy. Barry will be glad to see you tomorrow, I was going to stay home, since your coming I guess I can make it out at least, I will have one friend at the track lol.




Stay home ...... lol


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Stay home ...... lol


Barry, your my hero... I changed my setup you should leave me now, I think the new setup should be a little better more forward bite.


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Points Series*

Just wanted to make the announcement.....our new points series will begin this Wednesday the 28th and Sunday August 1st (same day as the slash race). Hope to see you all soon.

Marc


----------



## msircracing

*MSI 2nd Anniversary Race*

Our 2nd Anniversary race will be held on Saturday September 25th. This will be a one day event. Entries will be limited to 150 or 100 people, please register early to make sure you don't miss out!

We will begin the first of four qualifiers at 10am sharp. We will have road course practice all day (11am-8pm) on Friday the 24th and oval practice all day (11am-8pm) on Thursday the 23rd. The race will be held in the same format as The Snowbirds in Florida, road course will be run counter clockwise. Trophies will be given out to the top 3 finishers in each class as well as the Top Qualifier in each class. Entry fees will be $20 for the first class and $12 for each additional class. We will be putting down the "ICE" for the oval classes.

Classes that will be run (more may be added but must have at least 8 entries):

17.5 Rubber Touring Car
13.5 Single Cell 1/12 Scale
13.5 World GT
25.5 VTA

13.5 Oval Car
17.5 Oval Truck
13.5 Oval Touring Car Foam
Stock Slash Oval

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me directly or the store.

MSI Racing and Hobbies 
29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066

586-552-4425

[email protected]
www.msircracing.com


----------



## ALeeBuck

Anybody have a touring car for sale? Something that parts are still available for.


----------



## ronbest123

xray t3


----------



## ALeeBuck

ronbest123 said:


> xray t3


how much ron?


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> Anybody have a touring car for sale? Something that parts are still available for.


I've got two ! TC5 and a Losi JRX-S, both with xtra parts.


----------



## little will

Photon 330 with parts


----------



## f1freak

2 cars ...
416
Photon
Both virgins and perfect !


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry, PM me the price for the TC5, and John do the same for the Photon. Remember John, rotting on a shelf also makes the cost go down, lol.


----------



## ALeeBuck

little will said:


> Photon 330 with parts


You still got the box? LOL


----------



## ronbest123

tin car lot ex/ car is good yes have box and paper


----------



## ALeeBuck

ronbest123 said:


> tin car lot ex/ car is good yes have box and paper


ron, buddy...you have yet to say how much you want for the car sir.


----------



## OvalAlston

Aleebuck u have pm.


----------



## msircracing

*Slash Race Reminder*

Just wanted to send a quick reminder that this coming Sunday, August 1st we are having our Slash 4x4 giveaway race. We will be racing 2wd stock slashes, suspension changes are allowed. Motor, ESC, tires and servo must be stock. 2 cell lipo is the max battery allowed. Entry fee for the slash drivers will be $15.00. 1st place will receive a Slash 4x4, second place will receive a Fantom 5400 25c 2 cell lipo, 3rd place will receive a Traxxas Titan 12T motor. We must have at least 20 entries in order to give away the 4x4. We will also be having our regularly scheduled races on Sunday.

Please give us a call if you have any questions,

Marc
586-552-4425


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Barry, PM me the price for the TC5, and John do the same for the Photon. Remember John, rotting on a shelf also makes the cost go down, lol.


Racing it makes that happen. One or two of them are going to be driven tonight...

Now enhanced with iPhone technology! 
Come to the track and see them live .


----------



## ronbest123

it all 350,00


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> Racing it makes that happen. One or two of them are going to be driven tonight...
> 
> Now enhanced with iPhone technology!
> Come to the track and see them live .


your racing at MSI tonight? i will have to stop to see it.


----------



## ronbest123

stop by snow


----------



## TimXLB

Dan:

Hi,

Please call me.


Thanks


----------



## Barry Z

ALeeBuck said:


> Barry, PM me the price for the TC5, and John do the same for the Photon. Remember John, rotting on a shelf also makes the cost go down, lol.


PM sent.


----------



## OvalAlston

Last night racing was awesome. Great start for the new point series. Congrats to all the winners. 

I am in love with touring car and my photon is definetly making it enjoyable.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Last night racing was awesome. Great start for the new point series. Congrats to all the winners.
> 
> I am in love with touring car and my photon is definetly making it enjoyable.


Alston, are you coming Sunday to race?


----------



## OvalAlston

Yeah I will definitely be there.


----------



## f1freak

I hear you man.. Mine was working pretty good even with the wrong front track width and under used jaco's.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I hear you man.. Mine was working pretty good even with the wrong front track width and under used jaco's.


John, so are coming back full time now? If so see you Sunday if you can make it, I know Barry was glad to see you..lol


----------



## OvalAlston

f1freak said:


> I hear you man.. Mine was working pretty good even with the wrong front track width and under used jaco's.


Lol yea man I hear u. Hopefully I get my driving skills much better by the Next time u come out should make for a really good race.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Lol yea man I hear u. Hopefully I get my driving skills much better by the Next time u come out should make for a really good race.


We need two more laps worth of 10.5 at least. Putting Reily's settings on it today and have to break in my other new tires. Frackin' Jaco Blues.


----------



## OvalAlston

Yea definetly need to hit some 10.5's my best was a 10.7. I'm trying a new setup as well. And unfortunately the jaco's really suck at the moment. Lol


----------



## Gt35rgsx

The TOP order just came in. i have parts for Alston, Mike S, and Mr. Joe O. Also have Solaris tires in stock soft or med. in white and black rims.


----------



## OvalAlston

Sorry guys not gonna make it Sunday thought I was but have to work can't pass up double time.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Sorry guys not gonna make it Sunday thought I was but have to work can't pass up double time.


Have fun making that money. Barry, a big bird name Dan told me about that 10.0. I guess I need to sleep at the track tomorrow night.


----------



## reilly

Dont worry Mr. Bighead, Barry's not alone in the 10.0 club. :tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> Dont worry Mr. Bighead, Barry's not alone in the 10.0 club. :tongue:


Reilly, we have to see what Frank has to say about you guys doing 10.0. All I can do is a 10.6 with someone pushing my car. Lol


----------



## Barry Z

reilly said:


> Dont worry Mr. Bighead, Barry's not alone in the 10.0 club. :tongue:


 All ABOARD !! .... next stop 9.9 !(?)

Actually to do a 10.0 in practice is good but to do it in a qualy or a main is a WHOLE different thing !


----------



## reilly

Yeah that goes for the both of us, LOL. We have to get or acts together:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

Upper deck in the way, where to move them and keep them low. 
Tweakin' it rewir'n try'n to get the rest of this set up on here ..,
No time for oval slash or even a battery. oh well. I even had to go but a 36.
Might need a part or to before I'm done tomorrow. Hope to find my old Sorexes too.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Upper deck in the way, where to move them and keep them low.
> Tweakin' it rewir'n try'n to get the rest of this set up on here ..,
> No time for oval slash or even a battery. oh well. I even had to go but a 36.
> Might need a part or to before I'm done tomorrow. Hope to find my old Sorexes too.


John, in plain Engish are you race tomorrow?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, in plain Engish are you race tomorrow?


I are race Tuesday and Wednesday and Sunday. Lmmfao:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I are race Tuesday and Wednesday and Sunday. Lmmfao:freak:


John, 

Glad to see you back you should be in the A-main by Sunday. You can do 34 laps easy see you on Sunday be ready to race like old times.:wave:


----------



## msircracing

*A few changes to announce*

Beginning next week (new layout going in), we will start running the road course counter-clockwise. This should increase the lifespan of our carpet and also make for a more consistent racing surface for everyone.

Starting September 1st we will only be allowing Jack the Gripper and Sticky Fingers for traction compound....this is for the same reason above. This gives you almost a month to use any other compounds you may have. 

Also beginning next week (Weds. the 11th and Sunday the 15th), entry fees will be going up slightly.

$12.00 for the first class
$6.00 for the second class

Please let me know if you have any questions about any of this.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

Marc, let me know if you need help with the new layout.. Barry's my hero!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Layout*

Of course Willie!! Maybe Barry will draw one out for us.....hint hint hint Barry!


----------



## OvalAlston

When will we go back to our regular sunday schedule. 3 qualifiers and a main


----------



## msircracing

*Sundays*

I don't know when or if we will go back to them, people seemed to complain that it made for too long of a day. If we add a round we would start earlier.....I haven't forgotten about it.


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Of course Willie!! Maybe Barry will draw one out for us.....hint hint hint Barry!


I'm too lazy ....... but ... if you were to take one of our old layouts and just flip it end for end no one would know the difference. Marc should have some of them stashed in the drawer below the register. If he threw them out then go back to some of the videos that Matt shot last year and see if you can find a good one from that. Coming up with a good layout is hard. The one we have now is a good one, someone take a picture of it for next time .....


----------



## msircracing

*Castle Creations*

For those of you that are running the Mamba Max Pro's, I just found out they have a field programming card......no more laptop needed....they are $25.99. Let me know if you want one, I will get it for you.


----------



## motor runnin

Tell Tekin we need one of those as well.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Anybody have a Novak GTB for sale?


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> I'm too lazy ....... but ... if you were to take one of our old layouts and just flip it end for end no one would know the difference. Marc should have some of them stashed in the drawer below the register. If he threw them out then go back to some of the videos that Matt shot last year and see if you can find a good one from that. Coming up with a good layout is hard. The one we have now is a good one, someone take a picture of it for next time .....


Barry, I know James has some layouts too he can give to Marc. If not John can come up with something, this not a joke I seen some of his layouts at Larry's.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> I'm too old....... but ... if you were to take one of our old layouts and just flip it end for end no one would know the difference, I would know if you do somthing like that Barry....


----------



## reilly

Speed passion has best of both, the LCD programmer is the "link" to the computer and will do setting changes with out the laptop. :thumbsup:


----------



## reilly

Track Layout, not super oval friendly but really fun and challenging to drive, I'll see if i can find a good pic of the snowbirds layout


----------



## Barry Z

Man that picture of Josh's track for the Nat's brings back good memories .... Hey Willie there's your buddy Dwight !!!!!


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Anybody have a Novak GTB for sale?


I can get you one I think. Ill let you know this evening if possible.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> For those of you that are running the Mamba Max Pro's, I just found out they have a field programming card......no more laptop needed....they are $25.99. Let me know if you want one, I will get it for you.


That field card will not allow you to advance the timing or change anything in Cheat mode... only the basic peramiters.


----------



## msircracing

*Field Card*

According to their website it says you can.........


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> According to their website it says you can.........


What it will not allow is to change the RPM at which it begins and when the cheat comes on but you can advance it with it!!! I have used it for 6 months now and it works good if you already have your baseline setup!!!


----------



## rough_necked

Does anyone have a lipo or foam chassis for a photon they would be willing to part with? If so shoot me a message.

Thanks
chuck


----------



## msircracing

*Bob S.*

Hey Bob, if you get this give me a call before 3pm tomorrow please.......

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

rough_necked said:


> Does anyone have a lipo or foam chassis for a photon they would be willing to part with? If so shoot me a message.
> 
> Thanks
> chuck


Check with Mike S, he has a cfex chassis he might want to sell.


----------



## reilly

ALeeBuck said:


> Check with Mike S, he has a cfex chassis he might want to sell.


CEFX chassis is a conversion, its not just a replacement for the stock chassis.


----------



## walterhenderson

same layout for sunday change on monday? Is that correct? Thinking of coming over for some 12th scale, trying to drag jodi along


----------



## ALeeBuck

reilly said:


> CEFX chassis is a conversion, its not just a replacement for the stock chassis.


Very true Mr. Reilly. But if the price is right, Charles can get basically what he wants with possibly better performance.


----------



## mrbighead

walterhenderson said:


> same layout for sunday change on monday? Is that correct? Thinking of coming over for some 12th scale, trying to drag jodi along


Yes, the new layout is set for Monday.


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Walt,

The layout will still be the same this coming Sunday (the 8th), it will be changed early Monday morning. Hope you guys can make it out!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

Thank you Barry Z. for letting me use your practice pack. You are the man! 
Check out the Video fellas. Its a bit shaky but its hard to follow the cars, they change directions so fast.


----------



## msircracing

*Tekin???*

I just heard someone ask if I was banning Tekin ESC's from the track......The only class that Tekin's will not be allowed in is VTA. Other than that Tekins WILL be allowed. I personally own 3 Tekins and love them!! I just wanted to put that rumor to rest before it got out of hand. Please see me with any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I just heard someone ask if I was banning Tekin ESC's from the track......The only class that Tekin's will not be allowed in is VTA. Other than that Tekins WILL be allowed. I personally own 3 Tekins and love them!! I just wanted to put that rumor to rest before it got out of hand. Please see me with any questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


There is no need to ban any Tekin from any class. The 208 version has a spec. mode that when it is in use the third led will illuminate green. No timing ... Not turbo... 


RS Spec Mode
The spec mode provides no Timing Advance or Boost in the
controller. The center LED flashes when in neutral to make
it easy to verify the unit is in spec mode.


----------



## msircracing

*Tekin*

John, 

I see your point, however, I have been "whined to" too many times for not following "national rules". That being said as long as the USVTA site does not allow Tekin, we will not allow it.

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> John,
> 
> I see your point, however, I have been "whined to" too many times for not following "national rules". That being said as long as the USVTA site does not allow Tekin, we will not allow it.
> 
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


What about my LRP SXX?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> YouTube- ‪20100804 17.5 TC A Main‬‎
> 
> Thank you Barry Z. for letting me use your practice pack. You are the man!
> Check out the Video fellas. Its a bit shaky but its hard to follow the cars, they change directions so fast.


This is the new layout which will be running backwards.


----------



## Barry Z

Nice, GOOD job !!


----------



## harmocy

mrbighead said:


> This is the new layout which will be running backwards.


You mean the correct way!!! LOLOL Hey nice job on that!!! I will be down with Matt for the anniversary race!!! I will be running the 1/12 and WGT as well as a couple of oval classes I am hopeing to bring some of that hardware to northern MI so you guys can come up and visit it!!! By the way I have been making copies of your tracks as you make them there we print them off and do he same here!!! Thanks for great track designs
Adam


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> You mean the correct way!!! LOLOL Hey nice job on that!!! I will be down with Matt for the anniversary race!!! I will be running the 1/12 and WGT as well as a couple of oval classes I am hopeing to bring some of that hardware to northern MI so you guys can come up and visit it!!! By the way I have been making copies of your tracks as you make them there we print them off and do he same here!!! Thanks for great track designs
> Adam


Adam, thanks to Josh this is his old track. For all you guys that dont come yesterday miss a good race between Dave and James.... So get up to MSI and get that goove in. Barry I miss you yersterday guess I will see you on Sunday?

Walt, thanks to you and Ted you save Marc and me a lot of time changing the track over...


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Adam, thanks to Josh this is his old track. For all you guys that dont come yesterday miss a good race between Dave and James.... So get up to MSI and get that goove in. Barry I miss you yersterday guess I will see you on Sunday?
> 
> Walt, thanks to you and Ted you save Marc and me a lot of time changing the track over...


I thought Reilly went up north on vacation ?

Yea, Sundays the plan.


----------



## J.O.

mrbighead said:


> This is the new layout which will be running backwards.


Sweet layout!!!


----------



## mrbighead

J.O. said:


> Sweet layout!!
> 
> Should be a good layout for 12 scale.


----------



## f1freak

Tight Hairpin in front of the drivers stand . Whooo!


----------



## msircracing

*Solaris Softs*

Those that were waiting on Solaris Soft tires.......THEY ARE HERE!!!! $26.49 a set. I have two sets that aren't spoken for.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z

1 set .... now.


----------



## f1freak

Did my blades come in Marc?


----------



## msircracing

*Blades*

Yes, John your blades are here with your tires.....which by the way are all gone, should have more by Weds.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Yes, John your blades are here with your tires.....which by the way are all gone, should have more by Weds.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Sweet! :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Sweet! :freak:


John, are you racing tomorrow?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, are you racing tomorrow?


yup:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> yup:freak:


John, I see you in the morning, Mike S is going to try an make it out to race tomorrow. What about you Barry?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I see you in the morning, Mike S is going to try an make it out to race tomorrow. What about you Barry?


Lloyd said he'd try to make it too.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Lloyd said he'd try to make it too.


That's the same thing he tells Frank every week.lol


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> John, I see you in the morning, Mike S is going to try an make it out to race tomorrow. What about you Barry?



... that's the plan ...


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> ... that's the plan ...


Barry, I did get a chance to make the changes you suggested. I will try it out on ThursDay.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I did get a chance to make the changes you suggested. I will try it out on ThursDay.:thumbsup:


You finally hire a Driver ??:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> You finally hire a Driver ??:wave:


Ken, are you coming down to see us soon? It would nice if you and the guys came down for the anniversary race..


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Ken, are you coming down to see us soon? It would nice if you and the guys came down for the anniversary race..


Going to try but that is the week after I finally get back to Fort Wayne PERMANENTLY so I'm not sure, it would likely also be my first time on carpet since mid spring


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Going to try but that is the week after I finally get back to Fort Wayne PERMANENTLY so I'm not sure, it would likely jualso be my first time on carpet since mid spring


I want to race again at the big rug its just driving five hrs for one day.


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> I want to race again at the big rug its just driving five hrs for one day.


They are having the Hurricane series and at least 1 other 2 day Event that I'm sure you won't want to miss, :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> They are having the Hurricane series and at least 1 other 2 day Event that I'm sure you won't want to miss, :thumbsup:


Ken, if I have to miss work I will not be there.


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Ken, if I have to miss *work* I will not be there.


You got to quit using those dirty 4 letter words on here


----------



## Gt35rgsx

*Change of hours*

August 30th – September 4th. 1pm to 8pm

Race day Friday the 3rd (Instead of Sunday the 5th)

Labor Day the 6th 1pm-5pm

sorry for any inconvenience. If you have any questions PM me(Dan) or Marc or call the store
thank you


----------



## mrbighead

John, are you racing on Sunday?


----------



## WarpWind

Quick question for you guys. Where are you gearing your sedans for your track? I'm hoping to make it over there in a couple of weeks. Oh, if it helps I'm running a Tekin with a Duo 1. Thanks.

Bill D.


----------



## TimXLB

Reilly:

YHPM


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, are you racing on Sunday?


thats the plan... what FDR for a duo ?


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Clyde !! I see you lurkin'. When you comin' back ???? ..... lol !


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> thats the plan... what FDR for a duo ?


John, we are going to make you sit in the back.lol


----------



## BIGG-K

Whats up fella's!! Next weekend I gotta show up. Even if it's just to watch. You guys still racing on Sunday? Oval slash? F1 box stock? Or has someone jacked up that class yet?


----------



## f1freak

F1 is supposed to be hand out Mabucci (kit)Motor Marc and Mark might have some ideas about what they wanted to use and personally I'd like to run my own and not have to set my mesh and solder. But I do have a F103 15th Ed.. Still curious about WGT too!

Hey Barry I hope you feel better Bro! We missed you, well James and Dave did any ways. 

Photons getting better but I just might have to break out the 416x. :freak:


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> F1 is supposed to be hand out Mabucci (kit)Motor Marc and Mark might have some ideas about what they wanted to use and personally I'd like to run my own and not have to set my mesh and solder. But I do have a F103 15th Ed.. Still curious about WGT too!
> 
> Hey Barry I hope you feel better Bro! We missed you, well James and Dave did any ways.
> 
> Photons getting better but I just might have to break out the 416x. :freak:


Ok cool. I'll bring it anyway.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, hope you feel better I see you on Sunday.


----------



## Barry Z

I'm feelin' better, thanks !
I guess that's what I get for eating my own cookin' .....


----------



## msircracing

*Speed Passion*

Hey guys,

I will be putting through a Speed Passion order tomorrow. If there is anything you want please let me know today, shipping costs are pretty high so I would like to make the order as big as possible and only do one order a month from them. I can get their motors and ESC's. I have one 17.5 that came in today, if you are interested let me know.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I will be putting through a Speed Passion order tomorrow. If there is anything you want please let me know today, shipping costs are pretty high so I would like to make the order as big as possible and only do one order a month from them. I can get their motors and ESC's. I have one 17.5 that came in today, if you are interested let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


How much are the speedos ?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Also, a Speed Passion ESC has been added to the new VTA rules that go in effect soon.


----------



## msircracing

*Speed Passion*

Speed Passion Cirtix ESC will sell for around $65.00 (not sure what they will charge me for shipping so this is an estimate.).

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Speed Passion Cirtix ESC will sell for around $65.00 (not sure what they will charge me for shipping so this is an estimate.).
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


 Thats the Spec. speedo right ?


----------



## msircracing

Correct


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Correct


What about the big dog ?


----------



## jhwnissan

msircracing said:


> Speed Passion Cirtix ESC will sell for around $65.00 (not sure what they will charge me for shipping so this is an estimate.).
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


What price would I be looking at for a Speed Passion Cirtix ESC and motor combo for RCGT?


----------



## ewippler

*Kids / True Rookie Class*

Any thoughts to having a 3-4minute kids/ rookie class? I would like to get my older daughter envolved (she has a slash), but without a specific class, I don't think it would be much fun. Maybe an oval class, although I would like for her to learn to turn right as well? 

I know this has been tried before with limited success, but seems there should be a way to introduce the hobby to new people as well as those that want to go fast. 

Erik


----------



## jhwnissan

ewippler said:


> Any thoughts to having a 3-4minute kids/ rookie class? I would like to get my older daughter envolved (she has a slash), but without a specific class, I don't think it would be much fun. Maybe an oval class, although I would like for her to learn to turn right as well?
> 
> I know this has been tried before with limited success, but seems there should be a way to introduce the hobby to new people as well as those that want to go fast.
> 
> Erik


I think this is a good idea. Many of my friends are my age (24-35) and want to get into rc cars, but are too intimidated to jump into a mod class with their lack of skill. A general rookie class would be great, but Marc would need people to commit to coming I'm sure. Otherwise, what is the point? I second this idea.


----------



## ewippler

I think it is something that needs to run as long as there are 2 racers. Maybe limit it to only one day (Sunday perhaps) until there is enough interest to support on multiple days. Larry's ran a similar class for years using Mabuchi motors until those motors wouldn't fit into the popular TC of the day (TC3 I beleive). Might be the same thing here. Maybe allow silver can motors or Brushless 25.5 (would allow people to transition into VTA later).


----------



## jhwnissan

ewippler said:


> I think it is something that needs to run as long as there are 2 racers. Maybe limit it to only one day (Sunday perhaps) until there is enough interest to support on multiple days. Larry's ran a similar class for years using Mabuchi motors until those motors wouldn't fit into the popular TC of the day (TC3 I beleive). Might be the same thing here. Maybe allow silver can motors or Brushless 25.5 (would allow people to transition into VTA later).


Agreed. Heck, I'm pretty much in that category. I'm not even fast enough to VTA speeds to justify jumping in. Larry's started to NOT do this when I started going there some time ago. It got to only be old timers and pros.. NOT fun. Half the fun is working your way up and winning the little battles. Good idea ewippler.


----------



## C5Vette

jhwnissan said:


> Agreed. Heck, I'm pretty much in that category. I'm not even fast enough to VTA speeds to justify jumping in. Larry's started to NOT do this when I started going there some time ago. It got to only be old timers and pros.. NOT fun. Half the fun is working your way up and winning the little battles. Good idea ewippler.


 
I'm with you guys....my kids would like to run something like that. I'd recommend 17.5 no timing though. that way you could run brushed 27 turn motors and 17.5 together (even though it may not be a PERFECT match) and then later transition to the timing advanced class..... 17.5 with NO timing advance is very managable especially if you limit the motor timing to "0" also.....then you have some place to go when you "graduate" from that class without really having to buy or physically change components....


----------



## mrbighead

Ray, there are some tracks like the gate that went and slowed down their 17.5 class. They started running the Roar sportsman spec rules. I'm making a trip down there over Labor day weekend for some testing .I need to ready for Indoor Camps. With my work schedule this might be the only race I can attend.


----------



## ewippler

C5Vette said:


> I'm with you guys....my kids would like to run something like that. I'd recommend 17.5 no timing though. that way you could run brushed 27 turn motors and 17.5 together (even though it may not be a PERFECT match) and then later transition to the timing advanced class..... 17.5 with NO timing advance is very managable especially if you limit the motor timing to "0" also.....then you have some place to go when you "graduate" from that class without really having to buy or physically change components....


I think 17.5 or brushed 27T is too fast for the target group. There are plenty of other classes with faster motor already. It might be fun to spec out chassis (older TCs that can be purchased used for under $100) or some Tamiya spec chassis (M03, M05, TT01). Right now my daughter has a Slash, but it really is not ment for the confines of an onroad track. The goal should be to having something the looks fun to drive (realistic cars) and travels at reasonable speeds (for beginers) to get the new comers some confidence. ALso, the slower speeds can help mask any set up or tire wear issued.


----------



## f1freak

Stock is too fast ...
I never thought I'd hear Whip say that! LMAO

VTA will be 25.5 and no timing. It will be a good class once those rules take effect.


----------



## C5Vette

Biggest


ewippler said:


> I think 17.5 or brushed 27T is too fast for the target group. There are plenty of other classes with faster motor already. It might be fun to spec out chassis (older TCs that can be purchased used for under $100) or some Tamiya spec chassis (M03, M05, TT01). Right now my daughter has a Slash, but it really is not ment for the confines of an onroad track. The goal should be to having something the looks fun to drive (realistic cars) and travels at reasonable speeds (for beginers) to get the new comers some confidence. ALso, the slower speeds can help mask any set up or tire wear issued.


I've got an 9 year old and an 11 year old that both have cars with 27 turn brushed motors in them. While they aren't "proficient" they can reasonably handle the cars and breakage is fairly minimal. I can use my old cars, speed controls, and motors and they can have fun and also graduate out of them at some point with a pretty good comfort level...for me being able to use my old stuff without 
buying new is VERY attractive...


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Biggest
> 
> I've got an 9 year old and an 11 year old that both have cars with 27 turn brushed motors in them. While they aren't "proficient" they can reasonably handle the cars and breakage is fairly minimal. I can use my old cars, speed controls, and motors and they can have fun and also graduate out of them at some point with a pretty good comfort level...for me being able to use my old stuff without
> buying new is VERY attractive...


Blake's car was way too fast Ray!


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Blake's car was way too fast Ray!


Im not talking about Blakes car. He's not 9 or 11 and he has the same equipment i'm running....


----------



## ewippler

I agree it should be set up to try to keep the costs low. However, having a few really fast cars in a straight line and a few slow rolling chicanes (my daughter would be one of those for a while) is not great for anyone.


----------



## jhwnissan

No, it really isnt. It's hard to find a sub 200 dollar car nowdays. I have to say, I LOVE the idea of a tt-01 class. I would probably be in the tt-01 class to get some practice and move up. I'm not very good yet.


----------



## Barry Z

Why not start them off in a real slow oval classs. It's easy, non technical and exposes them to the basics. If they're still interested move them into a beginners 25.5 whatever.
Just a thought ....


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> Why not start them off in a real slow oval classs. It's easy, non technical and exposes them to the basics. If they're still interested move them into a begginers 25.5 whatever.
> Just a thought ....


Barry,

I had those two kids running "rookie oval" until they were the only two running. It became a class of my two kids running each other...

(And it became a very expensive day to run two classes myself and pay for those two to run each other!)


----------



## f1freak

Blake's car was way too fast Ray!


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Blake's car was way too fast Ray!


He's doing ok....its only his third race day and running 28 laps wasn't too bad....he'll learn and he's not breaking....so i say it's NOT too fast!


----------



## jhwnissan

C5Vette said:


> He's doing ok....its only his third race day and running 28 laps wasn't too bad....he'll learn and he's not breaking....so i say it's NOT too fast!


Dang! That kid's better than I am!


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> Barry,
> 
> I had those two kids running "rookie oval" until they were the only two running. It became a class of my two kids running each other...
> 
> (And it became a very expensive day to run two classes myself and pay for those two to run each other!)



It sounds like we have some potential new kids/people so maybe that class could be revived.
Another idea might be to make the oval into a 'kidney' shape so as to give a least one right turn to mix things up.
I think any old car would be fine as long as it's slow and cheap.
again my $0.02 ...


----------



## J.O.

Thanks for the pizza pop and donuts last night Marc. 

Once again very cool of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Z

J.O. said:


> Thanks for the pizza pop and donuts last night Marc.
> 
> Once again very cool of you.:thumbsup:




+1 !!!


----------



## andyv

Oh crap, I missed free food again! See you guys Sunday!


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> Oh crap, I missed free food again! See you guys Sunday!


Andy, your the best next to old man Barry. No free food on SUNDAY just good race.


----------



## f1freak

3 and a main I hope ? 

If cars were $0.02, everyone would race them. 

It's torn between elite equipment in some cases but perhaps sticking to old but parts are still available cars. I have to admit I love my Slash and my kids Slash is a very cool toy. Maybe theres hope for some road style Slash racing at MSI but they traverse the partitions far to easily. 
What ever happened to Mini? That was more of a Pro class than any ... Whip! lol Limiting pinions and not fudging motors... It happened before and it will happen again. Stock is all there is any more. No need for rookie just make VTA the right rules and that should do nicely. I like other classes like F1 but don't care to solder at the track on my anally prepared wiring. God forbid I melt Tamiya plastic.


----------



## ewippler

jhwnissan said:


> No, it really isnt. It's hard to find a sub 200 dollar car nowdays. I have to say, I LOVE the idea of a tt-01 class. I would probably be in the tt-01 class to get some practice and move up. I'm not very good yet.


I like the idea of TT01 as well for a spec class, but in today's economy, it would definately reduce the # of particpents. I want an excuss to travel to more TCS races around the country and bringing my kids along to race makes sense, so that is why I threw out the idea of the TT01 (TCS Spec class for rookies/kids). They are realistic looking, fun, cheap and very duriable. Also there are few adjustements to tinker with. Speeds with a mini could be similar if geared the same. 

Anyway, I cannot make it to MSI for a few more weeks. But I think a class should be set up. My daughter will not care if she wins or loses for the first few times, but will just hav fun. Her skill is not great so I wanted to suggest speeds slow enough so if she "accidently" swerves in front of another racer, we don't end up with multiple broken cars. My thought is until they can race a complete race without being marshelled, the speeds are probably still too fast. 

I like Barry's idea of a Kindey Roval as well, however, track change over might become an issue.


----------



## T Tom

*Kids/Beginner class*

The upcoming VTA rules running oval would be a good (slow) class for the subject people. May have to limit the FDR also. VTA road course would be a natural progression. Granted that building a car would not be cheap. Maby other motor/ESC combo would be better (cheaper).


----------



## C5Vette

T Tom said:


> The upcoming VTA rules running oval would be a good (slow) class for the subject people. May have to limit the FDR also. VTA road course would be a natural progression. Granted that building a car would not be cheap. Maby other motor/ESC combo would be better (cheaper).



All these suggestions...but no one shows up to run them....my kids kept coming...and then they were alone....I won't be buying new and different equipment for them to run with....27t brushed stock TC oval was definitely not too much for my little 9 year old....


----------



## jhwnissan

My wife and I would commit to being there almost every week. We just want to have fun and continue to learn. She isn't as into it as I am, but likes to go out and slide around. I have at least 3 Losi Weapons that are in good shape with tons of spare everything since they can be had for less than 100 bucks. She also decided to buy one and loves to sling it around the track. We'll show up. The day is very important though. Sundays are okay, but not as good as Wednesdays.


----------



## ewippler

If you want a run what you brung class for rookies, that is fine. Just keep in mind there might be a Slash or two out there as swerving roadblocks. I will try to convice my daught to come racing on Sunday, Sept 12th (target return to racing).


----------



## C5Vette

ewippler said:


> If you want a run what you brung class for rookies, that is fine. Just keep in mind there might be a Slash or two out there as swerving roadblocks. I will try to convice my daught to come racing on Sunday, Sept 12th (target return to racing).


That works....its all about the fun...especially for them. As for days of the week...my little guys wont be staying out late on Wednesday school nights...they would be relegated to Sundays...i hope you get the turn out to support you two coming out on Wed....we'd love to have you both!


----------



## f1freak

:thumbsup::freak:


----------



## jhwnissan

Agreed.. lets get out there soon with some old touring cars and have fun just lapping.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, make sure you cook your food right tonight, I dont want you to get sick again. John are going to drive that 416 tomorrow?


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Barry, make sure you cook your food right tonight, I dont want you to get sick again. John are going to drive that 416 tomorrow?


Not yet...


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, make sure you cook your food right tonight, I dont want you to get sick again. John are going to drive that 416 tomorrow?




... not sure about tomorrow, might have some relatives coming over ....


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> ... not sure about tomorrow, might have some relatives coming over ....


Bring them with you...they'll probably get a kick out of your racing...and you'll have your own cheering section! Lol!


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Bring them with you...they'll probably get a kick out of your racing...and you'll have your own cheering section! Lol!


Ray, are you racing tomorrow?


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Ray, are you racing tomorrow?


I think so...,


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> I think so...,


It's looking like one heat of 17.5 rubber tomorrow....might just home and cut the grass.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> It's looking like one heat of 17.5 rubber tomorrow....might just home and cut the grass.


Wuss!


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Wuss!


John, if I don't come today you might make it to the A-MAIN.


----------



## chazell

Barry Z said:


> Hey Clyde !! I see you lurkin'. When you comin' back ???? ..... lol !


Hey Barry! I'll probably make it back when the kids graduate from college. That should be in about another 13 - 15 years.

For the last two years, I've paid my flying club dues and didn't make it out to fly at all. I'm starting to think I'll have to put that on hold as well. 

Seriously, I'll make it out one day.....even if it is just to stalk some of the old crew. 

L8R! :wave:


----------



## Barry Z

chazell said:


> Hey Barry! I'll probably make it back when the kids graduate from college. That should be in about another 13 - 15 years.
> 
> For the last two years, I've paid my flying club dues and didn't make it out to fly at all. I'm starting to think I'll have to put that on hold as well.
> 
> Seriously, I'll make it out one day.....even if it is just to stalk some of the old crew.
> 
> L8R! :wave:



lets see, 13 -15 years, I should be in the nursing home. Hopefully they let me out on Wednesdays so I can race at MSI ....... nothing will change, we'll all still be chasing Dave Johnson (and Willie) !!!

Hope you can stop by to say hi .


----------



## OvalAlston

Anybody have a novak ballistic, transponder, or m11 reciever really would
like to get all 3 things before the upcoming weekend. Thanks


----------



## Gt35rgsx

OvalAlston said:


> Anybody have a novak ballistic, transponder, or m11 reciever really would
> like to get all 3 things before the upcoming weekend. Thanks


i have them all alston!!!!! lol their just new thats all


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> lets see, 13 -15 years, I should be in the nursing home. Hopefully they let me out on Wednesdays so I can race at MSI ....... nothing will change, we'll all still be chasing Dave Johnson (and Willie) !!!
> 
> Hope you can stop by to say hi .


Barry, we have to chase Mike S that tc5 is fast, I forgot that's your old car.lol


----------



## OvalAlston

I know Dan it look might I have to just come there and get it.


----------



## jhwnissan

What's everyone running when they actually do run RCGT? That's a 17.5 class right? Sorry ahead of time for such a rookie question.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, we have to chase Mike S that tc5 is fast, I forgot that's your old car.lol




... don't remind me ...


----------



## mrbighead

jhwnissan said:


> What's everyone running when they actually do run RCGT? That's a 17.5 class right? Sorry ahead of time for such a rookie question.


Yes, 17.5 no boost or timing. No one has showed up to run that's class for about three months now.


----------



## f1freak

Sorry we missed the VTA Main. maybe next time. Enjoy.:freak:


----------



## mike smola

mrbighead said:


> Barry, we have to chase Mike S that tc5 is fast, I forgot that's your old car.lol


Yeah, real fast - 16 laps in the main you won't have to chase far...


----------



## mrbighead

mike smola said:


> Yeah, real fast - 16 laps in the main you won't have to chase far...


Mike, you just had a little will day, when everything will go wrong.


----------



## Barry Z

mike smola said:


> Yeah, real fast - 16 laps in the main you won't have to chase far...



... yeah, but you qualified second, that's not bad ...


----------



## mrbighead

John, I like how you hit the board on Sunday, thank you for letting me beat you.(LOL) I hit some stuff to that's why you was so far away from me.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> John, I like how you hit the board on Sunday, thank you for letting me beat you.(LOL) I hit some stuff to that's why you was so far away from me.


 
Ha ha....yeah.....like ME!!


----------



## mrbighead

Hey Wilkie, when are you coming back the girls miss racing with you. Everybody has switched to 25.5 for VTA if you see this remember there's no racing on Sunday.MSI is racing on Friday 9/03/10 we will not be able to make it on Friday.


----------



## jhwnissan

mrbighead said:


> Everybody has switched to 25.5 for VTA


What's the brushed equivilant of 25.5? Silvercan??? Just curious.


----------



## Thirtybird

mrbighead said:


> Hey Wilkie, when are you coming back the girls miss racing with you. Everybody has switched to 25.5 for VTA if you see this remember there's no racing on Sunday.MSI is racing on Friday 9/03/10 we will not be able to make it on Friday.


Not quite yet - some of us still haven't gotten the parts yet (Marc sold out already). Even then, we probably won't be running the 25.5's until the end of the points series.


----------



## Andy who?

Is that still 17.5 with all the boost and timing in the previous video of the stock TC A-Main? I should be back soon with the nitro season winding down.


----------



## Barry Z

Andy who? said:


> Is that still 17.5 with all the boost and timing in the previous video of the stock TC A-Main? I should be back soon with the nitro season winding down.



... thanks for the warning ...

Yes to the video question. 
This Sunday 3 or 4 guys are going to the gate where they will be running 17.5 'no timing'.
Dave tried it last night and was .1 off the full boost/timing times (but then again that's Dave).
There's been some talk of us going to the 'no timing' thing but it's just talk now ...


----------



## OvalAlston

Actually 17.5 stock is not bad at all it will help a lot of people with better driving. And maybe bring more people to the class. Watching 17.5 cars with boost and timing can be quite intimidating. Especially down the straight. I happy either way and I will be one of those people going to the gate on sunday so I will give some of my feedback on the class.


----------



## mrbighead

jhwnissan said:


> What's the brushed equivilant of 25.5? Silvercan??? Just curious.


Sorry, but I haven't ran a Silvercan over eight years or so. The group that races on Sunday have switch its about four to five people.


----------



## mrbighead

Location/Info: THE GATE - Laurel Square Shopping Center 1733 Pearl Road., Brunswick, Ohio 44212. Entries are non-transferable and non-refundable after October 15, 2010. Entry limit is 250 Entries/100 RACERS. Entries and pit spaces reserved upon payment ONLY and on a first-paid basis. ROAR rules apply. ROAR approved LiPo batteries only and must be charged in a LiPo sack. Personal transponders are mandatory. . Participants in the Rubber TC classes must use Solaris Medium (Medium Insert), Sweep “Real Blue” QTS32 or Jaco Blue Premount Tires only; limited to 3 sets. Participants in the WorldGT class may use BSR Team Purple Spec, Jaco Lilac Spec, or CRC 2300/2302 Spec Tires only. Non-wintergreen traction compound only. AB Charles Hobby Shop will be on site with parts, tires, traction compound, and supplies.


MIDWEST GRAND SLAM: This event is the first of the 4-race Midwest Grand Slam. All classes except Stock Foam TC will earn points towards year-end awards. Racers must attend a minimum of 3 events for an award. Winners of a major event since 2005 cannot participate in Stock 1/12 or Stock Rubber TC. Details for each class are as follows: 


Stock 1/12 & Stock Foam TC: Any ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless; Open ESC

Stock Rubber TC; Any ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless, ROAR Spec ESC 

Open 1/12 & Open Rubber TC: Any ROAR Approved Brushless, Open ESC

World GT: Any ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless, Open ESC

Vintage Trans-Am: 2010 rules at www.usvintagetransam.com (Exceptions: Driver Figure not required, ROAR Spec ESC)


Awards: Cash payouts for A-Mains 1st through 3rd and TQ’s all classes.

Prizes for winners of lower Mains.


----------



## Barry Z

Barry Z said:


> ... thanks for the warning ...
> 
> Yes to the video question.
> This Sunday 3 or 4 guys are going to the gate where they will be running 17.5 'no timing'.
> Dave tried it last night and was .1 off the full boost/timing times (but then again that's Dave).
> There's been some talk of us going to the 'no timing' thing but it's just talk now ...



Actually Dave was .4 off his fastest boost time 10.7 compared to his fastest non boost time, 11.1. The rest of us were doing 10.9/11.0 with boost.
Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Actually Dave was .4 off his fastest boost time 10.7 compared to his fastest non boost time, 11.1. The rest of us were doing 10.9/11.0 with boost.
> Just wanted to clear that up.


Your my hero Barry, MSI track is big I don't think some people (john) want to run sportsman 17.5.


----------



## Andy who?

Barry Z said:


> ... thanks for the warning ...
> 
> Yes to the video question.
> This Sunday 3 or 4 guys are going to the gate where they will be running 17.5 'no timing'.
> Dave tried it last night and was .1 off the full boost/timing times (but then again that's Dave).
> There's been some talk of us going to the 'no timing' thing but it's just talk now ...


Dave who? :wave:


----------



## Barry Z

Andy who? said:


> Dave who? :wave:


LOL !


----------



## OvalAlston

Any 17.5 rubber guys makin it out to race tonight.


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> Any 17.5 rubber guys makin it out to race tonight.


Alston,

I'm not going to let you off that easy!


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> Any 17.5 rubber guys makin it out to race tonight.


I'm gonna try and I think someone said Andy V. may come. I think Dave said he would and I'm not sure about Reilly. I guess that's a bunch of maybe's ....


----------



## OvalAlston

Alright Ray I'm glad to hear that lol. Hopefully all the maybe's can make it Barry. I doubt that Reilly make it out today.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Actually Dave was .4 off his fastest boost time 10.7 compared to his fastest non boost time, 11.1. The rest of us were doing 10.9/11.0 with boost.
> Just wanted to clear that up.


Barry, watch out James is doing 11.1-11.3 with no boost ,I could only do 11.4-11.6.


----------



## Matt K

I hope to see plenty of Msi racer's laying down the law at the gate tomorrow!


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> I hope to see plenty of Msi racer's laying down the law at the gate tomorrow!


Matt, I was glad to see you and a few other people make it down to the Gate on Sunday. Dave and James need to slow down so we catch them LoL. Good run Heather you was on fire today, Julie dont do so good, Heather maybe next time you will beat that police car lol. Little Will was fast and finish all the races today. Aslton good run....:wave:


----------



## Chaz955i

Thanks to the MSI crew for coming down to the Gate. With the exception of the beat down you delivered it was a great time and hopefully you can make it down to our section more often. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks to the MSI crew for coming down to the Gate. With the exception of the beat down you delivered it was a great time and hopefully you can make it down to our section more often. :thumbsup:


MSI is having an anniversary race September 25, 2010. We would like if some of the gate guys could come to race.
1. Oval truck
2. Oval car
3. Open esc 17.5 Rubber tires.
These are the classes and WGT.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> MSI is having an anniversary race September 25, 2010. We would like if some of the gate guys could come to race.
> 1. Oval truck
> 2. Oval car
> 3. Open esc 17.5 Rubber tires.
> These are the classes and WGT.


Are all the classes oval?


----------



## OvalAlston

No that was a highly inaccurate class description:

Oval car 
Oval truck
Oval Slash

Roadcourse

17.5 sedan open esc 
vta
12th scale


----------



## C5Vette

***Deleted by C5Vette***


----------



## C5Vette

This is from MSI's Website:


----------



## Barry Z

Tried 17.5 sportsman today. It was..... different. Slower down the straight but about the same through the infield. Overall lap times slower by about .3 to .4 . I was running with Reilly and I have to say it was alot of fun.


----------



## OvalAlston

I have to agree Barry we ran it down in cleveland and it was so much fun its truly a driver class not about all about speed. It is some really close racing and I have to say again a whole lot of fun. It will make alot of people better and more consistent. my $.02


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> No that was a highly inaccurate class description:
> 
> Oval car
> Oval truck
> Oval Slash
> 
> Roadcourse
> 
> 17.5 sedan open esc
> vta
> 12th scale


The people I post that for only care about 17.5 rubber that's the only reason they want to come. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> I have to agree Barry we ran it down in cleveland and it was so much fun its truly a driver class not about all about speed. It is some really close racing and I have to say again a whole lot of fun. It will make alot of people better and more consistent. my $.02



It most definately is a drivers class. To go fast you have to be inch perfect every lap or hope the guy your chasing makes a mistake.


----------



## jhwnissan

I'm definitely looking forward to 17.5 sportsman, but not everyone wants to run it. Some guys can't deal with the "no boost" type racing.


----------



## msircracing

*Anniversary Race Reminder*

Just wanted to remind everyone that the anniversary race is right around the corner....Practice for the oval guys will be Thursday September 23rd (11am-8pm), Road Course Practice is Friday September 24th (11am-8pm), and all of the qualifiers and mains (oval and road course) will be on Saturday September 25th (doors open at 7am, first qualifier will be at 10am sharp, late sign up ends at 8am). Please check our website www.msircracing.com or call the shop for any additional info 586-552-4425.

Hope everyone can make it out!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*More Info*

I am leaning towards making the 17.5 Rubber TC class at our track the same as most other tracks, sportsman stock. This would mean no more timing boost as the guys posted a few posts back. I know there are a few guys that wanna go 200mph at all times in all classes so we are leaving an additional "modified Rubber TC class". As long as three racers sign up for that class we will run it. This switch will more than likely take place after this points series (Sept. 19th is the last day of this series). Also, for those that have forgotten, the only traction compounds that are allowed here now are Jack the Gripper and Sticky Fingers. Also, the only Rubber tires allowed for rubber TC classes will be Solaris (all 3, soft, medium and hard), this will also start as soon as this points series is over. These rules will be in effect for the Anniversary Race on September 25th. I think that is about everything for now.....please let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chaz955i

msircracing said:


> I am leaning towards making the 17.5 Rubber TC class at our track the same as most other tracks, sportsman stock. This would mean no more timing boost as the guys posted a few posts back. I know there are a few guys that wanna go 200mph at all times in all classes so we are leaving an additional "modified Rubber TC class". As long as three racers sign up for that class we will run it. This switch will more than likely take place after this points series (Sept. 19th is the last day of this series). Also, for those that have forgotten, the only traction compounds that are allowed here now are Jack the Gripper and Sticky Fingers. Also, the only Rubber tires allowed for rubber TC classes will be Solaris (all 3, soft, medium and hard), this will also start as soon as this points series is over. These rules will be in effect for the Anniversary Race on September 25th. I think that is about everything for now.....please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Hey Marc, 
Does the track have a shop that sells the Solaris tires? I'm already running them but most of the Gate guys are running Jaco. I'll see if any of the guys are up for a road trip on the 25th.
Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## jhwnissan

Sign me up! I'll try the 17.5 Sportsman with that Jrx-s I got coming in soon. Should be fun. Now we just needs some more people.


----------



## msircracing

*Tires*

Chuck,

We will be plenty stocked up on tires and traction compound, etc. We have a large selection of XRay, Associated, CRC, Losi and T.O.P. parts, along with some Tamiya and HPI/Hot Bodies. If there is anything you guys would like me to have here for you on the 25th just let me know in the next week or so and I will get it in for you.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I am leaning towards making the 17.5 Rubber TC class at our track the same as most other tracks, sportsman stock. This would mean no more timing boost as the guys posted a few posts back. I know there are a few guys that wanna go 200mph at all times in all classes so we are leaving an additional "modified Rubber TC class". As long as three racers sign up for that class we will run it. This switch will more than likely take place after this points series (Sept. 19th is the last day of this series). Also, for those that have forgotten, the only traction compounds that are allowed here now are Jack the Gripper and Sticky Fingers. Also, the only Rubber tires allowed for rubber TC classes will be Solaris (all 3, soft, medium and hard), this will also start as soon as this points series is over. These rules will be in effect for the Anniversary Race on September 25th. I think that is about everything for now.....please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc



....:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*Sunday Racing*

It has been requested by several racers that we go back to 3 qualifiers and a main on Sundays. I am perfectly ok with doing this. That being said we will be pretty strict on the 2 minute timer between races, if you aren't ready, join when you can. Also if we end up with a ton of heats we may reduce to 2 qualifiers and a main. Last season we had almost 70 entries and didn't get done until almost 9pm which is fine with me but some racers travel several hours to get here. So as always we are going to try and make the majority happy but remember.....race....put your car down.....marshal......go get ready for the next round. We will be starting this on Sunday September 12th.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> It has been requested by several racers that we go back to 3 qualifiers and a main on Sundays. I am perfectly ok with doing this. That being said we will be pretty strict on the 2 minute timer between races, if you aren't ready, join when you can. Also if we end up with a ton of heats we may reduce to 2 qualifiers and a main. Last season we had almost 70 entries and didn't get done until almost 9pm which is fine with me but some racers travel several hours to get here. So as always we are going to try and make the majority happy but remember.....race....put your car down.....marshal......go get ready for the next round. We will be starting this on Sunday September 12th.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


One hour to run a round. Should be perfect. Less than that makes everyone edgy. $0.02


----------



## msircracing

*Cleaning of Pits*

Just wanted to give everyone fair warning......Several of us will be cleaning up around here over the next 7-10 days....that being said if there is anything either upstairs or downstairs that is not trash you need to come get it or it will become trash. Obviously this doesn't include tables and chairs....it does include; bodies, oils, cleaners, boxes, rags, shoes (seriously, someones shoes are upstairs)....Please come get anything of value so we don't throw it away by mistake.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Just wanted to give everyone fair warning......Several of us will be cleaning up around here over the next 7-10 days....that being said if there is anything either upstairs or downstairs that is not trash you need to come get it or it will become trash. Obviously this doesn't include tables and chairs....it does include; bodies, oils, cleaners, boxes, rags, shoes (seriously, someones shoes are upstairs)....Please come get anything of value so we don't throw it away by mistake.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


LMAO!! Who left shoes there? I don't want to know what else might be there under a table, or in a corner. Monta's been bugging me about slash oval, but my moms birthday is tomorrow. I'll try again next week. Hey Marc, you gonna have shirts again for the big race?


----------



## msircracing

*Shirts*

Not sure if we are going to have shirts yet or not, I am putting in a call Monday to see if I can get them for a reasonable price....last time I "lost my shirt" because I paid so much for them. I am hoping to be able to get them and sell them for $12-$15 each......I will post something Monday after I speak to my source. 

Hope you can make it out soon Kev, we all miss ya!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone that the anniversary race is right around the corner....Practice for the oval guys will be Thursday September 23rd (11am-8pm), Road Course Practice is Friday September 24th (11am-8pm), and all of the qualifiers and mains (oval and road course) will be on Saturday September 25th (doors open at 7am, first qualifier will be at 10am sharp, late sign up ends at 8am). Please check our website www.msircracing.com or call the shop for any additional info 586-552-4425.
> 
> Hope everyone can make it out!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Marc,
What time do you need me to be there to help put in the new layout?


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Willie,

I think we are just going to leave this layout until the anniversary race since its only a few race days away. I'm thinking we just put a new one in Friday the 24th at like 9am.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Willie,
> 
> I think we are just going to leave this layout until the anniversary race since its only a few race days away. I'm thinking we just put a new one in Friday the 24th at like 9am.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


I know its been a long day, I was talking about Friday the 24th lol.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Not sure if we are going to have shirts yet or not, I am putting in a call Monday to see if I can get them for a reasonable price....last time I "lost my shirt" because I paid so much for them. I am hoping to be able to get them and sell them for $12-$15 each......I will post something Monday after I speak to my source.
> 
> Hope you can make it out soon Kev, we all miss ya!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


You should have ordered an extra one. LMAO

Could everyone that has my number please call me . I had a confuser issue and well... my contacts list is gone.

Call me from the shop when my heat sinks are in PLZ&TY


----------



## f1freak

Oh and I had an idea for a layout if I could be informed of which time I would be allowed to attempt such a feat .


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Oh and I had an idea for a layout if I could be informed of which time I would be allowed to attempt such a feat .


John, put it in your backyard first and sent pics if we like it be at the track at 5:30 am September 31.


----------



## C5Vette

I personally would love a new layout...even if only minor changes...


----------



## harmocy

mrbighead said:


> John, put it in your backyard first and sent pics if we like it be at the track at 5:30 am September 31.


lololoololol Now that is funny right there I dont care who you are!!!:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> lololoololol Now that is funny right there I dont care who you are!!!:wave:


Just make sure come down and race with us lol.


----------



## f1freak

Yeah I didn't think it was so funny.  :freak:


----------



## harmocy

:thumbsup:


mrbighead said:


> Just make sure come down and race with us lol.


Ask Marc I am already signed up for WGT and 1/12 as well as an oval class!!!
Cannot wait!!! I will be bringing Matt as well!!!


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Not sure if we are going to have shirts yet or not, I am putting in a call Monday to see if I can get them for a reasonable price....last time I "lost my shirt" because I paid so much for them. I am hoping to be able to get them and sell them for $12-$15 each......I will post something Monday after I speak to my source.
> 
> Hope you can make it out soon Kev, we all miss ya!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


I'm gonna try to race next Sunday. Look out slash oval Deamonta and I will be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Furman

Hello All! Long time no see.. well, my wife is 5 months pregnant as some know and I'm getting out completely.

I will be posting some stuff up on the for sale section or PM me with what you are looking for.

For instance, Futaba 4PK with 2 Rx up for grabs, LRP X12 motors only run once or twice, etc...

Thanks and miss you all!
Chris


----------



## Barry Z

Chris you have PM.


----------



## f1freak




----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.

Text me about the 4Pk please


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Chris Furman has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.
> 
> Text me about the 4Pk please


PM box cleared


----------



## Chris Furman

some more stuff posted for sale!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3484768#post3484768


----------



## jhwnissan

Marc, thanks for the Cirtix combo. Less than a 100 bucks was a GREAT deal. Can't wait to get this thing soldered up for the race!


----------



## f1freak

STOCK TC,
VTA
Isn't that about all we need ?
Seems like wind names are in and out. 
We ran MOD, STOCK, 19T, 10.5, 13.5, 17.5, (w.& w/o timing) and now back to just STOCK. No matter what you call it I hope there will be more racing like Andy and Dave last Sunday. I was glad I broke and watched it live.:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> STOCK TC,
> VTA
> Isn't that about all we need ?
> Seems like wind names are in and out.
> We ran MOD, STOCK, 19T, 10.5, 13.5, 17.5, (w.& w/o timing) and now back to just STOCK. No matter what you call it I hope there will be more racing like Andy and Dave last Sunday. I was glad I broke and watched it live.:freak:


 John
did you fix your car yet??I'm still waiting for you to race the other car got to love that blue. LOL


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John
> did you fix your car yet??I'm still waiting for you to race the other car got to love that blue. LOL


New Blue is getting a new lid and Stock setup just for you buddy.

The Photon is going to be my VTA car. A silver'67 Stingray with Panasport 8 spoke wheels. Bring it RAY! Willy! I know you got old cars laying around.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> New Blue is getting a new lid and Stock setup just for you buddy.
> 
> The Photon is going to be my VTA car. A silver'67 Stingray with Panasport 8 spoke wheels. Bring it RAY! Willy! I know you got old cars laying around.


John, I think Barry said something about getting his VTA car ready.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> John, I think Barry said something about getting his VTA car ready.



I did ???


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I think Barry said something about getting his VTA car ready.


Where's yours Mr. Bighead? :freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Gotta love that vta. Lol


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Where's yours Mr. Bighead? :freak:


John, I'm waiting on the new xray to come out.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> New Blue is getting a new lid and Stock setup just for you buddy.
> 
> The Photon is going to be my VTA car. A silver'67 Stingray with Panasport 8 spoke wheels. Bring it RAY! Willy! I know you got old cars laying around.


 John, you need to check the rules for that body. Cars have to weight 1550 also etc.


----------



## msircracing

*Trophies on Order*

I just put through the order for the trophies for the anniversary race. I ordered enough trophies for the following classes:

17.5 Rubber
12th scale
VTA

13.5 oval car
17.5 oval truck
oval slash

If we get enough entries for additional classes I will order trophies after the race. Please see me with any questions.....the 1st place trophies are HUGE!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> I just put through the order for the trophies for the anniversary race. I ordered enough trophies for the following classes:
> 
> 17.5 Rubber
> 12th scale
> VTA
> 
> 13.5 oval car
> 17.5 oval truck
> oval slash
> 
> If we get enough entries for additional classes I will order trophies after the race. Please see me with any questions.....the 1st place trophies are HUGE!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


What about WGT???


----------



## msircracing

*Wgt*

We have had a few guys interested in WGT but no official signups so I didn't order the trophies for that class. If we get enough I will order trophies after the race and get them out to the top 3 finishers.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Bigz84

mrbighead said:


> John, you need to check the rules for that body. Cars have to weight 1550 also etc.


you might want to check the rims also, not really sure which ones you are talking about. i could be wrong.......

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> We have had a few guys interested in WGT but no official signups so I didn't order the trophies for that class. If we get enough I will order trophies after the race and get them out to the top 3 finishers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


I signed up with you on the tele a month ago or better but that is ok I sure hope we have some entries for that it is an awesome class!!! 
I hope you have me down for 1/12 and WGT as well as 13.5 oval!!!:wave:


----------



## msircracing

*classes*

Adam,

I had you down for oval car and oval truck.....Are you running all 4 or just the 3?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> Adam,
> 
> I had you down for oval car and oval truck.....Are you running all 4 or just the 3?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


No truck for me sorry now I remember telling you that if you had to have another to make a class I would bring it but 4 will be too much for me I think
Thanks


----------



## Bigz84

OvalAlston said:


> Gotta love that vta. Lol


Alston, 
Are you making it out this Sunday w/ your vta?


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> you might want to check the rims also, not really sure which ones you are talking about. i could be wrong.......
> 
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


John, need to go to the website,better yet Marc should post the rules for John. LOL


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, you need to check the rules for that body. Cars have to weight 1550 also etc.


Whats wrong with that body ? It weighs a ton!


----------



## OvalAlston

Bigz84 said:


> Alston,
> Are you making it out this Sunday w/ your vta?


I will be there and so will my vta car I doubt I will be driving it. I am trying to 
get someone else into the hobby we will see how it goes.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Whats wrong with that body ? It weighs a ton!


And it's tail happy....it would be a disadvantage to run it...


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> And it's tail happy....it would be a disadvantage to run it...


That won't stop john
he can say that's why he's 2 laps down.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> And it's tail happy....it would be a disadvantage to run it...


On a Photon that might work out well.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> That won't stop john
> he can say that's why he's 2 laps down.


Your so full of it man ! You need to bring yours Mr. Bighead.


----------



## msircracing

*5400 65c 1s lipo*

I just received Fantom's new 1s LiPo's!! They are awesome, I have them with bullets and with deans. The price is $59.99. Let me know if you want any.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Thirtybird

f1freak said:


> Your so full of it man ! You need to bring yours Mr. Bighead.


I think Mrbighead was trying to remind you thats not a legal body...


----------



## f1freak

:thumbsup::hat::freak:


----------



## jhwnissan

f1freak... you are the man. I really enjoy watching and listening to these races every week. I try to keep track of laptimes by listening while I'm working. It also gives me a chance to watch the racing lines even when I can't be there.


----------



## f1freak

jhwnissan said:


> f1freak... you are the man. I really enjoy watching and listening to these races every week. I try to keep track of laptimes by listening while I'm working. It also gives me a chance to watch the racing lines even when I can't be there.


Bruce is usually the camera man. I try to follow the leader or the next best race. Sometimes will spy on a corner or follow different cars so everyone can see their cars and how they may be working. Glad the vids are enjoyed. :thumbsup::freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks for the videos John they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## MAV913

Thanks for the Vid's John I appeciate it. I haven't downloaded the one my daughter took at track level but it should be cool. John B


----------



## msircracing

*Points Standings*

The final points standings are posted on our website....www.msircracing.com

Trophies and gift cards for the top 3 finishers in each class are available for pickup now as well.

We will begin the fall series sometime in mid-October.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*12th scale class for Anniversary Race*

Well, we are up to over 20 people running 12th scale this Saturday!!! A few late entries are James Reilly, Bob Reilly, Ken Miller and many others.....Should be some awesome competition.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z

gonna be a long day .....


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> gonna be a long day .....


Barry, this is what racing is all about... john see you Saturday...


----------



## J.O.

msircracing said:


> Well, we are up to over 20 people running 12th scale this Saturday!!! A few late entries are James Reilly, Bob Reilly, Ken Miller and many others.....Should be some awesome competition.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Mark,

You can add 1 more to the list to put us at 21. Just found out tonight.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Well, we are up to over 20 people running 12th scale this Saturday!!! A few late entries are James Reilly, Bob Reilly, Ken Miller and many others.....Should be some awesome competition.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Any WGT?


----------



## OvalAlston

Anyone have a nice servo for touring car and a nice 2.4 ghz radio that they would like to sell. LMK Thanks


----------



## msircracing

*Wgt*

Looks like we are going to have a WGT class with the following entries so far:

Adam S.
Ray C.
Gabe H.
Tim S.

We need a few more before we can give out trophies for that class.

Jeremy, who else is showing up? Do I need to reserve them another spot?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## harmocy

Marc did you get my message???


----------



## J.O.

msircracing said:


> Looks like we are going to have a WGT class with the following entries so far:
> 
> Adam S.
> Ray C.
> Gabe H.
> Tim S.
> 
> We need a few more before we can give out trophies for that class.
> 
> Jeremy, who else is showing up? Do I need to reserve them another spot?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


No, Just change from vintage to 12 scale

thanks


----------



## harmocy

What are the hours for practice tomorrow??? Also on the day of the race how is practice for the oval guys going to work??? Is there any time on friday that we can run some oval just to try and get gearing figured out???


----------



## Miller Time

It's OVAL how many times does it take to master the same corner.......JK :jest::lol:


----------



## harmocy

Miller Time said:


> It's OVAL how many times does it take to master the same corner.......JK :jest::lol:


How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie-pop???:wave:


----------



## f1freak

The wise Owl in the tree said three...


----------



## twistedone

Miller Time said:


> It's OVAL how many times does it take to master the same corner.......JK :jest::lol:


The rest of you Indy Boys will be at my place Crawling even got Seth here Man your going to be missed Ken :wave:


----------



## Miller Time

twistedone said:


> The rest of you Indy Boys will be at my place Crawling even got Seth here Man your going to be missed Ken :wave:


I would like to be there but I just can't seem to get the articulation right on the World GT  
But I will be in Detroit Saturday


----------



## harmocy

f1freak said:


> The wise Owl in the tree said three...


Ahh yes grass hopper you are a wise one!!! Cant wait to get down there for the race on Saturday I am looking forward to a good group of racers!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Sorry for the delay Adam*

Adam,

I got your message but things have been crazy the last week and a half or so. I still have some 65c batteries with Dean's connectors. I'm all out of 65c bullet connector single cell packs. Let me know if you want them. Please email me (I get that right away and can respond immediately from my phone) and let me know [email protected]. As far as oval practice goes we had the oval all day today and I think 2 or 3 people showed up so we won't have any on Saturday  . We have 4 qualifiers and I will be more than happy to give you my gearing/ESC settings/motor settings. 

Sounds like we are going to have a pretty huge crowd Saturday, I will be having a driver's meeting at 9:30am. Doors open tomorrow at 11am until 8pm for practice (you may be able to bribe Brian to stay later.....I believe the going rate is $15/hour). Doors open at 7am on Saturday. Practice will be open from 7am until 9:30am. Then the track WILL BE CLOSED until the first qualifier at 10am sharp.

And I figure I will cover this before any drama can be started.....I was asked about a new Tekin software that may or may have not been released recently. I made several phone calls today to some trusted Tekin team drivers (which will remain anonymous), road course and oval; oval guys always know how to "cheat", trust me. No such software appears to exhist, however, I will still be teching ESC's after each run, it might be the top 3 or 4 cars, or it might be a car I feel is faster than others. This along with many other subjects will be addressed in the driver's meeting. I'm going to sleep now!! See you guys tomorrow and Saturday :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Good luck to everyone come race day!!!!! i would stop by but i will be up north. i miss all u guys


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Adam,
> 
> I got your message but things have been crazy the last week and a half or so. I still have some 65c batteries with Dean's connectors. I'm all out of 65c bullet connector single cell packs. Let me know if you want them. Please email me (I get that right away and can respond immediately from my phone) and let me know [email protected]. As far as oval practice goes we had the oval all day today and I think 2 or 3 people showed up so we won't have any on Saturday  . We have 4 qualifiers and I will be more than happy to give you my gearing/ESC settings/motor settings.
> 
> Sounds like we are going to have a pretty huge crowd Saturday, I will be having a driver's meeting at 9:30am. Doors open tomorrow at 11am until 8pm for practice (you may be able to bribe Brian to stay later.....I believe the going rate is $15/hour). Doors open at 7am on Saturday. Practice will be open from 7am until 9:30am. Then the track WILL BE CLOSED until the first qualifier at 10am sharp.
> 
> And I figure I will cover this before any drama can be started.....I was asked about a new Tekin software that may or may have not been released recently. I made several phone calls today to some trusted Tekin team drivers (which will remain anonymous), road course and oval; oval guys always know how to "cheat", trust me. No such software appears to exhist, however, I will still be teching ESC's after each run, it might be the top 3 or 4 cars, or it might be a car I feel is faster than others. This along with many other subjects will be addressed in the driver's meeting. I'm going to sleep now!! See you guys tomorrow and Saturday :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


15$15 an hour? WT....

Oh and I wouldn't mind getting one of those 65c packs but I must insist on bullits! I'm not very fond of Deans.


----------



## harmocy

f1freak said:


> 15$15 an hour? WT....
> 
> Oh and I wouldn't mind getting one of those 65c packs but I must insist on bullits! I'm not very fond of Deans.


John for $15 an hour that is only $7.50 each and if we get a couple more it goes lower that is a great rate!!! I will pull an all nighter!!!


----------



## mrbighead

Track is ready to go picture coming soon.


----------



## msircracing

*Layout Pic*

Here it is.....Enjoy


----------



## harmocy

We are getting ready to start!!! What a turnout about 45 people and lots of entries!!! Should be a great day of racing!!!


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Marc, GREAT race !!!
Very well done !!! Your hard work showed .


----------



## Matt K

Barry Z said:


> Hey Marc, GREAT race !!!
> Very well done !!! Your hard work showed .


Good job marc, it was a long day but worth it
I had a good time running with some different racers for a change


----------



## Bigz84

Great job Marc. Thank you.


----------



## Hustler

Good times brothers. Thank you to MSI, what a great facility you have there. Thanks to Stamper for the ESC, and the Reilly crew.

-Sean


----------



## mrbighead

We are putting new layout in to day. Thank everyone for coming out for a fun day of racing. Is any body going to post video? Have to see that A main 12 scale and WGT race again.


----------



## msircracing

*Anniversary Race*

I wanted to give a big THANK YOU to everyone that came out yesterday. We had some of the best racing I have seen on our track ever. A special thank you goes out to those that traveled to get here, all the guys from Fort Wayne, Cleveland, Canada, Gaylord and Grand Rapids. I hope you can make it out again soon. Also a huge thank you to the oval racers that were kind of put on the back burner all day and didn't complain once!! Congrats to all of the winners!!! I know things didn't run perfectly smooth but overall I would say it went pretty well. I guess the carpet racing season is officially here. We will start a new points series in a couple of weeks. My brother took over 24GB of pictures during the mains last night, I will post a link to his website within a day or two so you guys can see some of the action!!!

See everyone again soon!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> We are putting new layout in to day. .




?????


----------



## C5Vette

Barry Z said:


> ?????


 
I assume more oval "friendly"......


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> I assume more oval "friendly"......


Yes......


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc as usual I had a great time. I found out about some skills I didn't even know I had lol. On a serious note I want to give a very speci thanks to the oval guys. You guys were extremely patient and I can't say it would have went as smoothly had it been the other way around. Thanks again Marc great race day. You ran a very smooth race program.


----------



## f1freak

I liked the layout but would have liked to have seen a more technical infield. Or for better words, a faster motor in my car. lol Great Host MSI and the gang really threw a fantastic event for us with such enthusiastic hospitality. Especially the DOUGHNUTS! 
Sorry I didnt get the Oval Mains recorded I was visiting with Josh before I realized the Mains were over. My bad. Next year I want to make a track thats not oval friendly Marc. Videos are being uploaded right now and it takes about an hour each. Please join my channel F1Freak's You Yube Channel and get emailed when new videos are posted.
Once again our lap times wwere all just about .2 slower than Andy. I'm gunnin for you mf! :freak:


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Yes......


Thats gay!


----------



## f1freak

:jest::jest::jest::jest:


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt stop being liked that toward oval


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> Matt stop being liked that toward oval


Gay Oval ? :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> Thats gay!


Matt, the new layout in you should like it. When I get time I will post it. This is what john been running in his backyard for a week now.


----------



## Chaz955i

msircracing said:


> I wanted to give a big THANK YOU to everyone that came out yesterday. We had some of the best racing I have seen on our track ever. A special thank you goes out to those that traveled to get here, all the guys from Fort Wayne, Cleveland, Canada, Gaylord and Grand Rapids. I hope you can make it out again soon. Also a huge thank you to the oval racers that were kind of put on the back burner all day and didn't complain once!! Congrats to all of the winners!!! I know things didn't run perfectly smooth but overall I would say it went pretty well. I guess the carpet racing season is officially here. We will start a new points series in a couple of weeks. My brother took over 24GB of pictures during the mains last night, I will post a link to his website within a day or two so you guys can see some of the action!!!
> 
> See everyone again soon!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Hey Marc, 
Me and the other guys from The Gate had a great time. You have an excellent facility and most importantly a great great group of racers. Look forward to racing up there again.

Later,
Chuck


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Matt, the new layout in you should like it. When I get time I will post it. This is what john been running in his backyard for a week now.


I'll try to make it up there sometime soon to check it out


----------



## f1freak

Some of these videos are still being processed but should be available shortly. I had to have A few volunteers to shoot races for me and I'd like to thank them. Heather and Brian ... MSI thanks you as well.  

More to come...


----------



## f1freak

I forgot to mention...
Nicolas was asking me about when the trophies were going to be given away. He found out when Chuck Lonergan gave his to Nicolas. My kid was ecstatic! 
That was a very cool gesture Chuck. Thank you Sir!


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> I'll try to make it up there sometime soon to check it out


Hey Matt, Here's the New layout. I will see you guys on Sunday....


----------



## reilly

Just wanted to drop a big thanks to MSI and all of the supporters to make the 2nd Anniversary race a success. Also the oval guys for being so gracious to let us run all thru the on-road program, THANK YOU. 

Thanks to all that travelled as well I hope you had a great time and will be back for the Grand Slam race in Dec. :thumbsup:

The Reilly Crew


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Hey Matt, Here's the New layout. I will see you guys on Sunday....


aww man no straightaway  
that looks pretty fun


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> aww man no straightaway
> that looks pretty fun


This layout should be up for 2 or 3 weeks. No straight away but still should be 11.0 sec laps.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> This layout should be up for 2 or 3 weeks. No straight away but still should be 11.0 sec laps.


I bet its more like 12.





















Enjoy! :freak:


----------



## jhwnissan

That layout looks great! Thank you Marc for a wonderful race. You were so right. The 20 bucks was well worth it. It made for a fantastic b-day. Next time I won't break so much. Hahaha


----------



## msircracing

*layouts*

John,

I guess I have to step in and defend myself. First of all with it typically being either me and Willie putting the new layouts in, sometimes just me, it is difficult to get a new layout in every 2 weeks. Also, it has been requested many times that we leave the layout in longer during slower race times to put a better "groove" down. Yes, they are more oval friendly, they might not have to be if we knew we would have more than the same 3 people helping with the track change each raceday. It was amazing how fast we were able to completely put up a layout from scratch on Saturday with help. Once again please think about who you may offend or make mad before you post without thinking of the effort that goes forth trying to make everyone as happy as possible. 

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> John,
> 
> I guess I have to step in and defend myself. First of all with it typically being either me and Willie putting the new layouts in, sometimes just me, it is difficult to get a new layout in every 2 weeks. Also, it has been requested many times that we leave the layout in longer during slower race times to put a better "groove" down. Yes, they are more oval friendly, they might not have to be if we knew we would have more than the same 3 people helping with the track change each raceday. It was amazing how fast we were able to completely put up a layout from scratch on Saturday with help. Once again please think about who you may offend or make mad before you post without thinking of the effort that goes forth trying to make everyone as happy as possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc



Wow misunderstood! I wasn't criticizing you at all bud. I liked the layout and was really surprised to see the one that you have right now. Just that the oval straightaway width deters from having a nice tight infield or makes for a few very tight key holes. For one I would have liked to keep the Anniversary layout for a while as it takes a while to beat in a groove. Changes are good too. As long as we have a track is all I care about.... within reason. :freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

3...2...1....HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILL!!!

yes, the day some have been waiting for is finally here. Lil' Will has turned 18.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> 3...2...1....HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILL!!!
> 
> yes, the day some have been waiting for is finally here. Lil' Will has turned 18.


You mean we can all take turns punching him now ?


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> You mean we can all take turns punching him now ?


John, I don't think you, I, or anybody else that could be tried as an adult should touch him. But, you could sic Nick on him.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> John, I don't think you, I, or anybody else that could be tried as an adult should touch him. But, you could sic Nick on him.


LOL I bet Nic would hurt him. No pink there....


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Wow misunderstood! I wasn't criticizing you at all bud. I liked the layout and was really surprised to see the one that you have right now. Just that the oval straightaway width deters from having a nice tight infield or makes for a few very tight key holes. For one I would have liked to keep the Anniversary layout for a while as it takes a while to beat in a groove. Changes are good too. As long as we have a track is all I care about.... within reason. :freak:


Hi everyone, we are going to have a grand slam in December. Please behave let's not run people away...


----------



## msircracing

*agreed*

I agree willie. And also wanna say happy birthday to Will, you showed maturity and composure on saturday. Enjoy your young years!!!! See you all wednesday!!! Oh yeah, rick lyle I see you looking!!! Come race with us!

Marc


----------



## jhwnissan

What exactly is this Grand Slam you speak of Willie?


----------



## Miller Time

jhwnissan said:


> What exactly is this Grand Slam you speak of Willie?


The Grandslam is a series meant to provide the racer with the big race expierience and maintain the freindly club race evironment while showcasing some of the local favorite tracks in the area......and do it all with out spending a fortune and eating up 3 days vacation.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...-midwest-grand-slam-indoor-carpet-series.html


----------



## jhwnissan

O wow! That's really cool. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Barry Z

Marc you have PM.


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> The Grandslam is a series meant to provide the racer with the big race expierience and maintain the freindly club race evironment while showcasing some of the local favorite tracks in the area......and do it all with out spending a fortune and eating up 3 days vacation.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...-midwest-grand-slam-indoor-carpet-series.html


 Ken, I have go buy some white shoes for the grand slam.lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Anybody care to practice with me and John at the track today around 4:30


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry z u have pm


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Ken, I have go buy some white shoes for the grand slam.lol


Willie White Shoes, LOL


----------



## Hustler

The videos are great, but could someone post up the race results? thx... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> Barry z u have pm


back at cha ...


----------



## mrbighead

Hustler said:


> The videos are great, but could someone post up the race results? thx... :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


I will post what's left some people took there result home.I will see what's let post them tomorrow .


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Back at ya Barry


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Anybody care to practice with me and John at the track today around 4:30


I would.. But no ride


----------



## mrbighead

Marc, can you order me some sweep tires? The "real blue qts32" please and thank you..


----------



## Barry Z

Marc, PM


----------



## mrbighead

Mr hero, you have PM. Barry.


----------



## reilly

I feel left out can somebody PM me :tongue:


----------



## reilly

mrbighead said:


> Marc, can you order me some sweep tires? The "real blue qts32" please and thank you..


I would like a set as well to test for the up coming Halloween race at the Gate.


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> I feel left out can somebody PM me :tongue:


IF I GET TIME I WILL WORKING TO HARD RIGHT NOW.LOL


----------



## Bigz84

mrbighead said:


> I will post what's left some people took there result home.I will see what's let post them tomorrow .


Here is the Vintage A Main results

1) Bigelow, Todd 36 laps 8:08.700
2) O'Connor, Joe 35 8:01.205
3) Kelso, Alston II 35 8:11.480
4) KLebau, Joe 33 8:01.257
5) Reilly, Heather 32 8:03.434
6) Thomas, Julie 32 8:07.302
7) McGarry, Tom 19 5:00.511


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> Here is the Vintage A Main results
> 
> 1) Bigelow, Todd 36 laps 8:08.700
> 2) O'Connor, Joe 35 8:01.205
> 3) Kelso, Alston II 35 8:11.480
> 4) KLebau, Joe 33 8:01.257
> 5) Reilly, Heather 32 8:03.434
> 6) Thomas, Julie 32 8:07.302
> 7) McGarry, Tom 19 5:00.511


Todd, you and Joe had a good run.Thank you posting the results.


----------



## Barry Z

Willie, PM


----------



## harmocy

I know that most of you gus are on-road racers but this is for the oval racers!!!
Gaylord Fall Classic!!!
Oval racing at its finest!!!
Sunday October the 24th!!!
Doors open at 7am and racing starts at 10am!!!


----------



## f1freak

jhwnissan said:


> What exactly is this Grand Slam you speak of Willie?


Thats the Pancakes Bacon Eggs and Hash Browns at Denny's.
I hope thats not too scary.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Thats the Pancakes Bacon Eggs and Hash Browns at Denny's.
> I hope thats not too scary.


http://www.northeastgrandslam.com/
This will explain the toy car grandslam.... Even though the website is old


----------



## jhwnissan

f1freak said:


> Thats the Pancakes Bacon Eggs and Hash Browns at Denny's.
> I hope thats not too scary.


hahahaha... Somehow.... I just knew that would come up.


----------



## msircracing

*Race Pictures*

Here is a link to some of the pictures taken during Saturday's Anniversary race. I think there are still more to come. I will post the results later today.

http://www.kmi-photography.com/Photo_Gallery.php


Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc your brother took some really nice pics. They turned out great.


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> I would.. But no ride


Your GF Will can't take you ? :jest::freak:


----------



## jhwnissan

Dang.. your brother's pics make my car look wayyyy more badass than I was driving it. hahaha I tried to get Jennifer to bring her Canon, but she wasn't feeling so good. I was just happy she made it to watch my main.


----------



## OvalAlston

M11 2.4ghz forsale with extra receiver and lipo battery let me know if anyone needs one.


----------



## OvalAlston

At the hobby shop again today at 4:30 to practice anybody care to join me.


----------



## f1freak

reilly said:


> I feel left out can somebody PM me :tongue:


Didn't I ? WT...
When can I get one of those chassis ? lol


----------



## msircracing

*Saturday's mains*

People took the final results without asking so here is what I remember:

1/12
1st Andy Vetor
2nd Chuck Lonergan
3rd James Reilly (TQ)

17.5 Rubber
1st Andy Vetor (TQ)
2nd James Reilly
3rd ?????? If anybody knows who finished 3rd please post

WGT
1st Gabe Hoban (TQ)
2nd Ray Cappel 
3rd Sean Bushnell

VTA
1st Todd Bigelow (TQ)
2nd Joe O'connor
3rd Alston Kelso

17.5 Oval Truck
1st Jason Miller
2nd ????? Please Post
3rd ?????? Please Post

13.5 Oval Car
1st Jason Miller
2nd ???? Please post
3rd ????? Please post

Slash Oval 
1st ????
2nd ????
3rd ????

Thanks Guys and Girls!!


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> People took the final results without asking so here is what I remember:
> 
> 1/12
> 1st Andy Vetor
> 2nd Chuck Lonergan
> 3rd James Reilly (TQ)
> 
> 17.5 Rubber
> 1st Andy Vetor (TQ)
> 2nd James Reilly
> 3rd ?????? If anybody knows who finished 3rd please post
> 
> WGT
> 1st Gabe Hoban (TQ)
> 2nd Ray Cappel
> 3rd Sean Bushnell
> 
> VTA
> 1st Todd Bigelow (TQ)
> 2nd Joe O'connor
> 3rd Alston Kelso
> 
> 17.5 Oval Truck
> 1st Jason Miller
> 2nd ????? Please Post
> 3rd ?????? Please Post
> 
> 13.5 Oval Car
> 1st Jason Miller
> 2nd ???? Please post
> 3rd ????? Please post
> 
> Slash Oval
> 1st ????
> 2nd ????
> 3rd ????
> 
> Thanks Guys and Girls!!


 
Mike Smola (3rd) in 17.5 TC A (Because I tried to get too agressive! LOL!) Congrats Mike.....


----------



## Barry Z

Marc, PM


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Back at ya again Barry.....Good looking out for MSI!!


----------



## andyv

I took the results, didn't know that I had to ask - my bad!
Where I race in a far away land the lap counting system is I'm sure very similar and they post the results after racing every night, this is pretty interesting because you get to see the race standings, fast laps and watch yourself improve! 
Here is and example:
http://forums.londonrc.com/showthread.php?t=39779


----------



## msircracing

*pictures*

Hey guys, my brother found the missing pictures, the rest of the top 3 finishers and some more racing action are up. Andy, its not a big deal normally I would have the final results but with us skipping around to make sure things went smoothly, it made the system all crazy.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> At the hobby shop again today at 4:30 to practice anybody care to join me.


Alston, is there any traction yet? I want to run a pack or two before I go to work.


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Alston, is there any traction yet? I want to run a pack or two before I go to work.


it is still a bit slippery


----------



## mrbighead

Matt K said:


> it is still a bit slippery


I guess I will go Thursday then. Mike S, know he should have the track ready be now.


----------



## f1freak

jhwnissan said:


> hahahaha... Somehow.... I just knew that would come up.


Yeah, usually after a long night of drinking and a late breakfast. 
It'l definitely find it's way out one way or another . :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Yeah, usually after a long night of drinking and a late breakfast.
> It'l definitely find it's way out one way or another . :freak:


John, what diffs are you running in your 416x?


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> it is still a bit slippery


This is true right now the lap time to beat is 12.3 with little traction. The best I ran was an 12.5. Once the traction comes up I see it being maybe an 11.6 track. Don't know could be faster.


----------



## f1freak

Cool stills . They sure show how much the body rolls it there in the corners.


----------



## Matt K

Where the hell was everyone tonight?!?!


----------



## f1freak

Will got new seats for his mommys car....:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

New laptime to beat is a 12.1 on this layout still has little traction. My best laptime last night was a 12.4, slowly getting there. Lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt k hit a very nice 12.3 and won the A congrads


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> Matt k hit a very nice 12.3 and won the A congrads


Why thank you good sir,i wish everyone didnt have the urge to bump into eachother at the start


----------



## OvalAlston

Yea me too I probably would have finished in a better spot position. Lol


----------



## Thirtybird

Enjoyed the new layout - thanks for coming up with it again Willie!

Ya, turnout reminded me of mid-summer. Even the wife commented on how early I was to get home.


----------



## mrbighead

Thirtybird said:


> Enjoyed the new layout - thanks for coming up with it again Willie!
> 
> Ya, turnout reminded me of mid-summer. Even the wife commented on how early I was to get home.[/QUOTE
> 
> Joe, this layout is one of Barry's design. If any body have a layout they want to try draw it out and give it to Marc.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Thirtybird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the new layout - thanks for coming up with it again Willie!
> 
> Ya, turnout reminded me of mid-summer. Even the wife commented on how early I was to get home.[/QUOTE
> 
> Joe, this layout is one of Barry's design. If any body have a layout they want to try draw it out and give it to Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the ones in my back yard...:freak:
Click to expand...


----------



## OvalAlston

I'm practicing today at 4:30 any body care to join me.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> I'm practicing today at 4:30 any body care to join me.


 Alston, are going to today to MSI if so I should be up there about 1 pm. I wanted to go to the Hurricane race today but Juile had to work.
Couldn’t find any body to go with me right Dave...


----------



## OvalAlston

Willie I won't be up there till about 4:30


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Willie I won't be up there till about 4:30


I will see you at 4:30.


----------



## andyv

Are there any pics of the newest layout?


----------



## mrbighead

andyv said:


> Are there any pics of the newest layout?


Yes, a few pages back.


----------



## Bigz84

James R, you have PM


----------



## mrbighead

What tires are guys running for 12 scale.


----------



## ewippler

Does anyone have Lyod's PM or email?


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

has there been any F1 racing on Sundays????? also will it be brushed or brushless?????

Mark R. please call me.


Thanks


----------



## Matt K

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> has there been any F1 racing on Sundays????? also will it be brushed or brushless?????
> 
> Mark R. please call me.
> 
> 
> Thanks


F1 sounds like a good idea,let me know when to bring mine if anyone wants to run


----------



## f1freak

F1 ? Rules ?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> F1 ? Rules ?


Not to allow John to race F1.


----------



## Matt K

mrbighead said:


> Not to allow John to race F1.


him and will


----------



## f1freak

Wtfb!?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Wtfb!?


That's what everyone said about you on Sunday, right Barry.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Wtfb!?


Don't worry John, there will always be Slash oval


----------



## f1freak

Matt K said:


> Don't worry John, there will always be Slash oval


Have you ever seen me run slash oval?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Have you ever seen me run slash oval?


No,not that I can remember lol


----------



## johnny lee

Hello friends. It's me John Lee (the asian guy) and The guy Alston invited to flip everybody's car and get in the way, in vta. Just thought it was time to say hello on the forum and thank you guys.

I'm sincerely having a great time and truly appreciate everybody's input and patience.
Look forward to racing and getting better with you all again soon.

Btw. Will there be f1? I didn't think much of it but I am very interested if there are other drivers and is permitted.

-Johnny


----------



## OvalAlston

Welcome John Lee


----------



## jhwnissan

Welcome John! I'm sure everyone was happy to have some more competition. We all gotta start out somehow. I'm in the same spot as you, but was very happy to see another newb out there running. 

Josh H.


----------



## f1freak

J.Lee said:


> Hello friends. It's me John Lee (the asian guy) and The guy Alston invited to flip everybody's car and get in the way, in vta. Just thought it was time to say hello on the forum and thank you guys.
> 
> I'm sincerely having a great time and truly appreciate everybody's input and patience.
> Look forward to racing and getting better with you all again soon.
> 
> Btw. Will there be f1? I didn't think much of it but I am very interested if there are other drivers and is permitted.
> 
> -Johnny


Fresh meat for the Grinder! :jest::freak:


----------



## johnny lee

f1freak said:


> Fresh meat for the Grinder! :jest::freak:


I've been known to dull the blades.


----------



## OvalAlston

J.Lee said:


> I've been known to dull the blades.


Lmao I like that John Lee


----------



## Bigz84

James R....PM


----------



## TimXLB

John:

Hi,

well I haven't down to MSI this to race yet. but welcome. as for being a noob.... everybody started out there....... then there's people like me who never progressed


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Can someome please tell me what the racing schedule is for this weekend at MSI? I am thinking of coming from OHIO and was wondering what the schedule was for racing also what time and day is road course?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## mrbighead

robert s said:


> Can someome please tell me what the racing schedule is for this weekend at MSI? I am thinking of coming from OHIO and was wondering what the schedule was for racing also what time and day is road course?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robert, Sunday is are race day for the weekend. The doors open at 10:00 am racing start around 12:00 or 12:15 this will depend on how many people show up to race. MSI do have practice on Saturday from 11:00 to 8:00. If you need any more information you can calll the hobby shop at (586)552-4425


----------



## mrbighead

Little Will are you racing tomorrow? if so you need to go to sleep lol.


----------



## OvalAlston

What a perfect day for racing. I'm itching to get to the track.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> What a perfect day for racing. I'm itching to get to the track.


Oh your ready for your beating? Lol


----------



## johnny lee

Clear


----------



## ewippler

WTB - TC3/TC4 IRS aluminum diff halves and 1-way

Looking to purchase a pair of TC3/TC4 IRS aluminum diff halves. Perfer someting new or with little use (no pin gouges). *- Found*

Also looking for a slightly used TC3/TC4 1-way *Found*.

PM or email ([email protected]) with any details.

Erik


----------



## mike smola

Matt K, you have a PM


----------



## Matt K

mike smola said:


> Matt K, you have a PM


Mr.Mike you have PM


----------



## msircracing

*Rubber Tires*

Hey everyone, I just wanted to post a quick note to let you know your complaints about the rubber tires have not fallen on deaf ears. That being said I have no idea what to do!!! Let the new tire debate begin I guess. As you know I don't race in the class so I can't really choose a tire for you. I have to take your input. That being said, next weds., we will be having a drivers meeting (17.5 rubber tire drivers only, and me). The meeting will be at 6:30pm....if you can't make it I will voice your opinion for you the best I can. I know there is an issue, now we need to fix it. Please don't start the discussion on here, we will discuss it on weds. Due to this we are postponing the points series start date until we figure this problem out.


Thanks,
Marc


----------



## cpatel529

Hello everyone. My name is Chi and I am back in Michigan till the end of December from San Diego, CA. I live in Plymouth-Canton and brought my 17.5 4wd touring car with me to try and get some track time. I am not a good racer and just like to have fun. I can get around the track without crashing but just not at a quick pace.. haha.

Also, I am looking to get into the 13.5 WGT class. Just need to find a chassis, motor, esc, servo, battery, body etc...

Anyone live in the same area as me? Looking to see if it was possible to car pool with someone who races at MSI. Due to the reason that I am in MI (medical treatment), I am not supposed to drive long distances (anything close to hour) by myself. I can do it, but doctors would prefer that I dont.

Chi


----------



## mrbighead

Alston, are you coming to the track to for practice today?


----------



## OvalAlston

I'm coming up there I doubt I practice.


----------



## johnny lee

Don't worry he will. He'll get sucked into it once he sees my moves on the track.


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao........your probably right.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> I'm coming up there I doubt I practice.


Alston, you was at the track talking for three hrs, you could of practice.LOLj


----------



## OvalAlston

I kno Willie I should have practiced but was havin to much fun just being at the track and messing around.


----------



## mike smola

Matt K you have Pm


----------



## OvalAlston

Practice today @ 4:30 anybody care to join me.


----------



## f1freak

Wanna go for a ride ? 
Id like to get this cam on a TC sometime soon. 
Might make for some interesting video.


----------



## johnny lee

John and Alston to be at the track today (as usual). Come bs with us.


----------



## OvalAlston

[email protected]


----------



## reilly

TimXLB, you have PM 

Thanks, 
James


----------



## f1freak

James... YGAPM


----------



## reilly

f1freak said:


> James... YGAPM


Here you go


----------



## f1freak

Thanks Doc.


----------



## TimXLB

reilly:

Hi,

YHPM


----------



## Gt35rgsx

store looks great marc! YHAPM


----------



## johnny lee

Morning everyone. Can someone direct me to where I may find a kydex bumper support for my 416x? Also, if Andy V. Is on these boards I have not forgotten about the spares I owe you; they have not arrived yet.


----------



## andyv

No problem!


----------



## mrbighead

Andy, are you racing Sunday? Barry miss you and Dave.LOL


----------



## andyv

Maybe!


----------



## msircracing

*Tonight's Meeting*

Remember if anyone wants to give their input on the latest rubber tire debate, you need to be here by 6:30PM tonight for a 17.5 Rubber driver's meeting only.

Call me at the store if you can't attend and have input.

Thanks,
Marc

Dan,

you have PM.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Remember if anyone wants to give their input on the latest rubber tire debate, you need to be here by 6:30PM tonight for a 17.5 Rubber driver's meeting only.
> 
> Call me at the store if you can't attend and have input.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc
> 
> Dan,
> 
> you have PM.


Rubber tire debate ?
Whats up with that ?
:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*Tire Debate*

Apparently the tire issue isn't very important, as most guys that run the class aren't here tonight. We will try one more time next week to have the discussion. If people still don't show up I will be making a decision, and that decision will be in place for at least 12 months, no matter what.

Marc


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Apparently the tire issue isn't very important, as most guys that run the class aren't here tonight. We will try one more time next week to have the discussion. If people still don't show up I will be making a decision, and that decision will be in place for at least 12 months, no matter what.
> 
> Marc


Whats wrong with what we've got goin' right now ?
Five to choose from right ? I think Solaris is fine and for one I like the spoked wheels.


----------



## msircracing

*Tires*

There are currently 3 choices, if you were here occasionally you would hear all of the complaints I hear on an almost hourly basis.


----------



## mrbighead

John, are you racing Sunday? I know you want to try out that new setup.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> There are currently 3 choices, if you were here occasionally you would hear all of the complaints I hear on an almost hourly basis.


Excuse me ?! Ive been coming there, buying stuff. Amazingly I do have a life outside of RC. Not much of one but never the less. I miss 2 weeks cause of a prior and you lose faith in me ? I see how you are. :freak: Thing is I think I had mentioned about the tread not being very tough and getting easily cut by the body. Im on my 3rd set and not happy about it at all. I for one would run worn out Sorex 28's and maybe even 32's in front if it got too sticky. $0.02:dude:


----------



## msircracing

*Sensitive*

Man, just having a little fun with you......you know we love you!!! Especially Willie, he really misses you! I know why you were gone Sunday.....Hope Nick had a good B-day!!!! See ya soon.

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

John, is the best friend I have in rc, next to Andy and james, Ron123.


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> John, is the best friend I have in rc, next to Andy and james, Ron123.


 
Alright then.....You can't be my friend any more...LOL


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Alright then.....You can't be my friend any more...LOL


If you guys want to be my friend come and race Sunday with me. That include John and Dave.


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> Man, just having a little fun with you......you know we love you!!! Especially Willie, he really misses you! I know why you were gone Sunday.....Hope Nick had a good B-day!!!! See ya soon.
> 
> Marc


No Bro.... Just havin' a li'l fun.:hat:


----------



## mrbighead

Alston are you coming to practice today? If not when are you going up to the track next? I have the next four days off.


----------



## OvalAlston

I won't be up there today I will probably come up tomorrow and Saturday. And I will race on Sunday then I will probably practice everyday next week.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> I won't be up there today I will probably come up tomorrow and Saturday. And I will race on Sunday then I will probably practice everyday next week.


 I will be track Friday and Saturday, if I don't go race some were.


----------



## mrbighead

Reilly, you have PM
thanks


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, are you racing Sunday? I know you want to try out that new setup.


I know right ?!\:freak:


----------



## BrianB.

Look at me, posting in this thread. Sup guys.


----------



## f1freak

BrianB. said:


> Look at me, posting in this thread. Sup guys.


Of course you realize we can't see you, only what you typed. :freak:


----------



## BrianB.

You see me at the store all the time Saintamant!


----------



## f1freak

BrianB. said:


> You see me at the store all the time Saintamant!


Yes but not when your typing.  

And its St. Amant. Thank you .  

Oh wait .... I did see you type... only once tho. LMAO


----------



## BrianB.

I just know how to spell it from the caller ID at work, haha


----------



## f1freak

BrianB. said:


> I just know how to spell it from the caller ID at work, haha


I'm surprised it doesn't say Ken Sharbinau.


----------



## twistedone

mrbighead said:


> John, is the best friend I have in rc, next to Andy and james, Ron123.


I am Crushed :wave::freak:


----------



## twistedone

So What class should I build something for for this winter?


----------



## mrbighead

twistedone said:


> So What class should I build something for for this winter?


Bob, VTA would not be a bad class for you. Darell was just talking about you a few hours ago. LOL


----------



## f1freak

Mutilated ... Spindled ... Destroyed ... 

I have friends in RC ? I thought you all hated me.:freak::dude:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Mutilated ... Spindled ... Destroyed ...
> 
> I have friends in RC ? I thought you all hated me.:freak::dude:


Yes, sometimes we do hate you. But I have learned to just over look you sometimes. John, I hope you can come and race with us tomorrow. Last week was a light turn out so support you local hobby shop day is tomorrow.


----------



## OvalAlston

I will be there/////////////////


----------



## mrbighead

I know Dave, James and Barry are coming out to race tomorrow.


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> I will be there/////////////////


Lmao I knew it! You are Ron!


----------



## twistedone

mrbighead said:


> Bob, VTA would not be a bad class for you. Darell was just talking about you a few hours ago. LOL


Vta is what I was thinking but what Chassis should I build it on 
Xray
Associated
Top racing 

Talk to me Willie


----------



## f1freak

Definitely twisted. :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

twistedone said:


> Vta is what I was thinking but what Chassis should I build it on
> Xray
> Associated
> Top racing
> 
> Talk to me Willie


I drive Xray, so I don't think its the car so much. There are people running TC4's, TC3's and older Xrays. I wouldn't go out a spend a lot of money. Just get a car that is easy to work on. The class is growing we had 9 people to day.


----------



## Bigz84

mrbighead said:


> I drive Xray, so I don't think its the car so much. There are people running TC4's, TC3's and older Xrays. I wouldn't go out a spend a lot of money. Just get a car that is easy to work on. The class is growing we had 9 people to day.


Willie, who's all running vintage now? I had my bags packed, and 1 foot out the door until the fever bug caught up with my daughter. Sounds like this class is taking off again in attendace. Sounds like fun....


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> Willie, who's all running vintage now? I had my bags packed, and 1 foot out the door until the fever bug caught up with my daughter. Sounds like this class is taking off again in attendace. Sounds like fun....


 John, James brother Bob, I trying to get Barry and James to race VTA. I know Bob Z and Alston will be running also, I'm waiting on my new car, Marc dad Bill and oval Ted and Ewipper, Jeff H.

Forgot about J.Lee the new guy on the block.LOL


----------



## reilly

Bobby C.
I would look for a xray 008 / 009 EU ( rubber spec ). Fast easy to find the set-up, and durable.

My 2 cents,
James


----------



## johnny lee

mrbighead said:


> Forgot about J.Lee the new guy on the block.LOL


Yo! Speak of the devil. 
Does anyone have an xray 009 to sell? Very interested. 
Thanks!

Johnny


----------



## twistedone

reilly said:


> Bobby C.
> I would look for a xray 008 / 009 EU ( rubber spec ). Fast easy to find the set-up, and durable.
> 
> My 2 cents,
> James


ok thats where i will start
thanks guys


----------



## f1freak

VTA B Main still uploading....


----------



## f1freak

Yeah I know ... the titles are wrong..
It's supposed to say TCR
Touring Car Rubber.


----------



## f1freak

Somethings goin' on with Comcast.I have been trying to upload these vids and it keeps getting interrupted. I will try again soon.


----------



## ovalrider

hey guys, how can i get more speed out of my slash? i have a 500 mah 40c lipo and a 86 spur with a 27 tooth pinion now.


----------



## ovalrider

500 mah lipo i mean


----------



## f1freak

I hope you mean 5000mAh.
Sounds to me like your over geared if you are running at MSI.
Otherwise voltage equals speed. mAh is more like run time.
Your truck should be plenty fast with the big pinion that comes with the kit for MSI.


----------



## msircracing

*slash gearing*

I have a really old worn out lipo in my slash and its still plenty fast. I am geared at 86/24. John, is probably right, might be over geared. If you are racing tomorrow night I will check it out and will be able to give you a better idea.


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> John, is probably right


WOW. LOL


----------



## OvalAlston

I second that Adam. Lol


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*A few notes......*

John Lee,

I have a huge amount of Tamiya parts here for you.

James Reilly,

If you get a free minute call the store please.

Todd B.,

Your car will be here Friday.

17.5 Rubber Tire racers,

Please be here early as we will be having the final tire discussion at 6:30PM tonight.

Thank You,
Marc


----------



## Bigz84

msircracing said:


> John Lee,
> 
> I have a huge amount of Tamiya parts here for you.
> 
> James Reilly,
> 
> If you get a free minute call the store please.
> 
> Todd B.,
> 
> Your car will be here Friday.
> 
> 17.5 Rubber Tire racers,
> 
> Please be here early as we will be having the final tire discussion at 6:30PM tonight.
> 
> Thank You,
> Marc


Thank you. I sent you an email.


----------



## johnny lee

*Marc*

Jeez! Thanks for telling everyone Mark!

I'm sitting in class getting edumacated.
Will try to be there later.


----------



## BrianB.

If there is a 51352 left, Im going to claim it tomorrow. (tamiya front uprights)

I should have my roller set up by the end of this week, I might make it to the track sometime in november


----------



## johnny lee

Why not just reserve it Mr. Brian?


----------



## BrianB.

If anyone ordered it its theirs first, I dont really need it RIGHT now, but if its there Ill take it 

Now that youre not hitting walls anymore I bet there might even be some left!


----------



## msircracing

*Rubber Tires*

Final Decision:

Starting October 21st, 2010 until at least January 1, 2012 we will be allowing any premounted rubber tire that has an MSI price of $35.00 or less. This is no longer up for debate. If there is a tire you would like ordered that we do not stock just give us a call and we will let you know if it is under $35 or not. If the tire is not purchased at MSI you will be required to show proof of purchase, to prove you paid less than $35 (after shipping and fees). I honestly am very tired of discussing the issue so I am considering this matter closed for at least 14+ months!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> Final Decision:
> 
> Starting October 21st, 2010 until at least January 1, 2012 we will be allowing any premounted rubber tire that has an MSI price of $35.00 or less. This is no longer up for debate. If there is a tire you would like ordered that we do not stock just give us a call and we will let you know if it is under $35 or not. If the tire is not purchased at MSI you will be required to show proof of purchase, to prove you paid less than $35 (after shipping and fees). I honestly am very tired of discussing the issue so I am considering this matter closed for at least 14+ months!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


If anyone needs one I am selling reciepts for 5$ and it will say 35$ or less for any tires you need!!! Just let me know!!!
:wave: Hi Mark I had to do it!!!:wave:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Thanks Marc for the awesome set up with the oval car. It was great to see Mike S race your truck and enjoy it as well. How much would he save (if any) to take my old truck kit and make it whole?


----------



## msircracing

It would save him from buying a kit!!! You would need to talk to Mike about that.......

No problem on the set up, glad to have you back and running well!!

See ya soon


----------



## msircracing

Brian,

Go to bed!!! You have to work tomorrow.....


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Brian,
> 
> Go to bed!!! You have to work tomorrow.....


I agree, go to bed MSI crew, I will be up to practice at 10:59. Not 11:00 so don't be late.LOL


----------



## f1freak

lmmfao....


----------



## ALeeBuck

msircracing said:


> It would save him from buying a kit!!! You would need to talk to Mike about that.......


You talk to him a lot more than I do. I would be willing to give him the parts from the Pro3 kit if he wants them. Also, since I got that new servo, he can have the one that is in the truck now as well. Anything to get the oval crowd bigger.


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

I wanted to post a quick note to let everyone know the new points series starts next Weds. (October 27th) and next Sunday (Oct. 31st). It looks like we will be doing gift cards only this points series (no trophies, most people either throw them away, give them away or leave them here). Please let me know if you have any questions.

On a side note Good Luck to all the racers at the Halloween Classic!!!!! GO MSI Racers!!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

I wonder how many guys are going to show up on Sunday Marc?


----------



## msircracing

*Sunday*

I know of quite a few oval people and at least 6 TC guys. Definitely enough to run.


----------



## f1freak

We'll have to see how much $ is left b4 we go. Being broke sucks.


----------



## BIGG-K

Ok, I've been long awaiting the arrival of the new TC6. Now that it's here, could someone please tell me the new VTA rules. And if any R/C car company is selling a good motor speed control combo for a good price. The blue camero is coming back. Soon!


----------



## f1freak

BIGG-K said:


> Ok, I've been long awaiting the arrival of the new TC6. Now that it's here, could someone please tell me the new VTA rules. And if any R/C car company is selling a good motor speed control combo for a good price. The blue camero is coming back. Soon!


The Speed Passion Citrix Speedo is only $70. 25.5 is the new wind (Novak I think is still the motor of choice) we have to use. Speed Passion may have one too just not sure. Seems like 4.2 is a good FDR too. 5000mAh 40c MAX. No timing hence the spec. speedo. Tires and bodies are still the same. Camaro's RULE! lol:dude::freak:


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> The Speed Passion Citrix Speedo is only $70. 25.5 is the new wind (Novak I think is still the motor of choice) we have to use. Speed Passion may have one too just not sure. Seems like 4.2 is a good FDR too. 5000mAh 40c MAX. No timing hence the spec. speedo. Tires and bodies are still the same. Camaro's RULE! lol:dude::freak:


Cool man. I'm probably looking at about 6 to 700. I haven't bought a battery pack in years, and when I did, I bought it from Willie. And yes Willie, it's still fast as hell!!:thumbsup::beatdeadhorse:Sorry guys, I just could not resist!


----------



## Madmen

Please have a look at www,usvintagetransam,com for a complete list of VTA rules, which lists the Novak 25.5 as the only legal motor and it also lists the legal ESCs. On wednesday I asked Marc about the VTA rules and he told me that we will follow the VTA rules for everything with the exception of no driver figure required. Also John is correct, the Speed Passion Cirtix Club Stock is a really good speedo.

Hope that helps,
Bob Reilly


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Cool man. I'm probably looking at about 6 to 700. I haven't bought a battery pack in years, and when I did, I bought it from Willie. And yes Willie, it's still fast as hell!!:thumbsup::beatdeadhorse:Sorry guys, I just could not resist!


Hey BIGG-k, call me!


----------



## BrianB.

Is it weird that I want to see someone use a driver figure in their VTA car?


----------



## BIGG-K

Madmen said:


> Please have a look at www,usvintagetransam,com for a complete list of VTA rules, which lists the Novak 25.5 as the only legal motor and it also lists the legal ESCs. On wednesday I asked Marc about the VTA rules and he told me that we will follow the VTA rules for everything with the exception of no driver figure required. Also John is correct, the Speed Passion Cirtix Club Stock is a really good speedo.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Bob Reilly


Yes, thats just what I needed. Thanks Bob. Are you back racing again? Maybe you can take down your brother. Lol!


----------



## BIGG-K

BrianB. said:


> Is it weird that I want to see someone use a driver figure in their VTA car?


I'll bet Chris Warren will put one in there. With the roll cage, wire harness, hanns devise, fire ext, window net, etc... How about it Chris, I know you can do it.


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> Hey BIGG-k, call me!


Ok. I'll call you this afternoon.


----------



## C5R-Racing

BIGG-K said:


> I'll bet Chris Warren will put one in there. With the roll cage, wire harness, hanns devise, fire ext, window net, etc... How about it Chris, I know you can do it.


its been a while:



















but i will be stopping by tomorrow and might pick up some VTA stuff for my 05


----------



## BrianB.

Those are awesome cars.


----------



## BIGG-K

C5R-Racing said:


> its been a while:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will be stopping by tomorrow and might pick up some VTA stuff for my 05


Yes!! See, I knew you wouldn't let me down. I might stop by there my self.:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

BrianB. said:


> Is it weird that I want to see someone use a driver figure in their VTA car?


Can the driver figure be Gumby ?


----------



## Tread1

Just wanted to stop in and say congrats to Heather for kicking my butt and taking the win in the VTA B-main at the halloween classic!:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

Way to go Heather !:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Very nice job Heather I'm glad I got to c that race live. Very nice u are truly a ROCKSTAR!!!!


----------



## Barry Z

Tread1 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say congrats to Heather for kicking my butt and taking the win in the VTA B-main at the halloween classic!:thumbsup:




Way to Go, Heather !!!!!
You da MA...... woMAN !!!!!
Congratulations.


----------



## Matt K

Congrats to everyone,
Heather your car was awesome
John,bob,and alston you guys did great too


----------



## OvalAlston

Congrads to u Matt u took the win in ur race. Didn't even think about letting ur buddy Kelso pass. Lol. Congrads to Mr. Dave Johnson on the win in 17.5 rubber touring. MSI truly showed that we are force. I couldn't believe how fast we all were. James Reilly drove like a true champion unfortunately u don't know what the next turn will bring. Like a 12 year old taking u out. Lol Congrads to Bob Reilly for placing in the A main for vta after only driving it a couple days before heading to the classic. Julie and Willie u guys were amazing. Willie your car had out of control speed. Little will I want give u a special congrads for not only finishing but actually taking the win in 12th scale
U desevered it buddy. Last but not least congrads to my buddy John Lee on driving like a true champ to pull off fourth in his VTA main. MSI truely showed up and showed out. I love u guys what a great weekend.


----------



## mrbighead

Alston, what a weekend if MSI can get a turn out like the gate had watch out. I have a picture you going to love to see. I will post it with the new layout before I go to work. 
They had 19 people in VTA, the stock class had 49 people.


----------



## OvalAlston

I forgot to mention Hearther in my post. But she was the biggest rockstar of the weekend taking first place in the VTA B-Main.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Congrads to u Matt u took the win in ur race. Didn't even think about letting ur buddy Kelso pass. Lol. Congrads to Mr. Dave Johnson on the win in 17.5 rubber touring. MSI truly showed that we are force. I couldn't believe how fast we all were. James Reilly drove like a true champion unfortunately u don't know what the next turn will bring. Like a 12 year old taking u out. Lol Congrads to Bob Reilly for placing in the A main for vta after only driving it a couple days before heading to the classic. Julie and Willie u guys were amazing. Willie your car had out of control speed. Little will I want give u a special congrads for not only finishing but actually taking the win in 12th scale
> U desevered it buddy. Last but not least congrads to my buddy John Lee on driving like a true champ to pull off fourth in his VTA main. MSI truely showed up and showed out. I love u guys what a great weekend.


Alston, just for you Marc made a good layout for Mod TC, this class is for people that have the skills to go fast. Ray and John we will have a mod class now. If you dont have any thing good to say about the class keep it to yourself please.


----------



## OvalAlston

mrbighead said:


> If you dont have any thing good to say about the class keep it to yourself please.


Willie u couldn't have said that any better. Thank you for that. Also we won't start Mod touring class until next week wendsday alittle to short notice to build a 17.5 stock car and aMod car. Both will be ready next week wendsday. Most of us coming back from Cleveland probably won't be ready to run until next week.


----------



## OvalAlston

Also for mod touring car the same tire rule is in effect. That is all


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> Also for mod touring car the same tire rule is in effect. That is all




Mod TC ??


----------



## OvalAlston

Yea Barry it's another class but should be alot of fun. So Barry pull out that old cyclone tc and drop a 5.5 in it and come race. Or put it in the tcx and use the old hotbodies for tc stock.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Also for mod touring car the same tire rule is in effect. That is all


The motor RULE is 10.5 or below, guys like dave and james are running 7.5 or lower. THis class is for the guys that can make it around the track at least without hitting everthing please. For the first few weeks Matt, Alston and Wille will run 13.5 with boost. Here is the new layout and dave sleeping after his TQ run.


----------



## Barry Z

So the guys that were complaining about the cost of tires now want to double it ??
Sorry guys you lost me ....


----------



## OvalAlston

I believe we all complained about the price of tires, saying that 45 dollars was a bit too high. I can't speak on the guys ur speaking of since my argument was that we should make the grandslam group tire or one specific spec tire. I run two classes any way so Reilly was talking about Mod I said let's do it. We started a small little group that was interested and now a class is born. I'm sure the tires will not last for ever but i personally have gotten 60 plus runs out of solarisis and now 35 on sweeps. I still won't be going out every week or two weeks buying tires to keep up. That is all


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> So the guys that were complaining about the cost of tires now want to double it ??
> Sorry guys you lost me ....


Barry, no one is ask you to run Mod so stay lost.lol


----------



## Matt K

Barry Z said:


> So the guys that were complaining about the cost of tires now want to double it ??
> Sorry guys you lost me ....


Which one of us complained about the cost??? I never did


----------



## f1freak

I spent more on the cheap tires. fact of the matter is my Sorex's work fine even after the top 3 or 4 tenths have worn off. Getting tires cut and glued and re-cutting them on the body or interior boards is inevitable. After gluing the Solaris tires back together they just weren't quite the same after they got super glue on them > I tried to clean it off sand it off re-glue and fix... nothing worked. I remember Sorex's working well over 60 runs albeit not as fast as new but consistent and trustworthy. I like the rims on the Solaris tires but the tread is just too flimsy. I will use my Solaris tires till they get cut or worn. Then its nothing but Sorex form there on. Cost effective and Racing together just don't make sense. VTA is about $55 for tires and wheels but theres no issues there. Too many rules make for a (usually) more $ class. At least to get started. I think I have more coin into the VTA than my stock car. Crazy...:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Guys , let's talk about this at the track please and thank you.

Willie


----------



## OvalAlston

Willie honestly it's nothing to talk about. The tire rule is in effect and if u think Mod is stupid don't run it. Simple as that. Most of u believe it won't last at MSI very long anyway. So it's no big deal u guys have open tire with a 35 dollar cap. A handful of us are running mod. Be happy and race. Since I can't say what I said last time or I will get banned lol at these moderators.


----------



## Bigz84

Hey John, I think you need to stick w/VTA. Put aside Mod for awile. I need your help taking down Wippler. His car is too, too fast. We have to put our thinking caps on and figure a way out to beat him, or at least be competitive w/ him. What do you think??

Congrats to all at the race over weekend, nice job.


----------



## Barry Z

Matt K said:


> Which one of us complained about the cost??? I never did


 Were you at the meeting Wednesday ? Sorry I don't remember. It was one of the bigger issues.


----------



## Miller Time

Don't forget MSI is the next stop on the Midwest Grandslam, Weekend of Dec 10th lets pack the house.


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Don't forget MSI is the next stop on the Midwest Grandslam, Weekend of Dec 10th lets pack the house.


Ken, your the best man.


----------



## f1freak

I intend to keep running VTA.

As for Whippler... you better bring your "A" game, and no mistakes.
I love my VTA, it makes stock feel fast.:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

U know what's crazy the new layout has a nice amount of traction already. Some of u will be really happy. Lol


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> U know what's crazy the new layout has a nice amount of traction already. Some of u will be really happy. Lol


here's the new layout.....


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Very nice job Heather I'm glad I got to c that race live. Very nice u are truly a ROCKSTAR!!!![/QUOTE
> This is the Videos for the weekend at the gate..Good Job Heather:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalAlston

That Mod tc looks amazing. The video does it no justice its crazy in person. On a side note what a glorious day for racing. Lol


----------



## Matt K

OvalAlston said:


> That Mod tc looks amazing. The video does it no justice its crazy in person. On a side note what a glorious day for racing. Lol


It is indeed,that alston kelso clown is goin down


----------



## f1freak

Check out those lose radius flappers on the sweeper. We need to do that too!


----------



## OvalAlston

All I can say is bring ur A game. Cause I'm gonna be on my A+


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Check out those lose radius flappers on the sweeper. We need to do that too!


I agree,a few of us were talking about that over the weekend, there would be less broken parts


----------



## OvalAlston

The track was pretty forgiving on cars. Quite surprising. It's like a thick flexible plastic that is strong it actually is like a spring if u run into head first it pushes u back u hardly ever get stuck on the corners.


----------



## BrianB.

Smola youve got PM


----------



## msircracing

*Sunday Racing*

I wanted to let everyone know we will only be running 2 qualifiers and a main this coming Sunday. I know many racers have young children and want to take them to trick or treat, so we are going to try and get them out a little earlier. We will still be open until 5 so you can stay and practice after racing is done.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

Yeah , It's lookin' more and more like I won't be able to make it this weekend. Layout looks like fun too. :freak:


----------



## walterhenderson

msircracing said:


> I wanted to let everyone know we will only be running 2 qualifiers and a main this coming Sunday. I know many racers have young children and want to take them to trick or treat, so we are going to try and get them out a little earlier. We will still be open until 5 so you can stay and practice after racing is done.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc



Boo Hoo - LOL, should be ther for some mod touring with the 6


----------



## mrbighead

walterhenderson said:


> Boo Hoo - LOL, should be ther for some mod touring with the 6[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I know some people who didn't see the car last weekend at the gate, would be glad if you came.lol


----------



## Miller Time

walterhenderson said:


> Boo Hoo - LOL, should be ther for some mod touring with the 6





mrbighead said:


> walterhenderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo Hoo - LOL, should be ther for some mod touring with the 6[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I know some people who didn't see the car last weekend at the gate, would be glad if you came.lol
> 
> 
> 
> Get it tuned up good, should be a national caliber turnout for Mod when the Midwest Grandslam series hits MSI in December
Click to expand...


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, your car looked good to many 10.0 and 10.2s for me. Mike S says it the tires what did you think? Everyone wants to know...


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, your car looked good to many 10.0 and 10.2s for me. Mike S says it the tires what did you think? Everyone wants to know...




tires = 75%
set up = 25%
along with good carpet grip and nobody else on the track ..... lol . Actually the times will be easily in the 9's Sunday, that's for sure.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> tires = 75%
> set up = 25%
> along with good carpet grip and nobody else on the track ..... lol . Actually the times will be easily in the 9's Sunday, that's for sure.


Barry, I need tires my fastest lap was a 11.5. I need that set up to keep up with Frank.


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry what percentage is driver lol

But yea Barry we're all waiting on the news on those muchmore/absolute I have a set held for me and which one are u running 28 shore or 32


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> Barry what percentage is driver lol
> 
> But yea Barry we're all waiting on the news on those muchmore/absolute I have a set held for me and which one are u running 28 shore or 32




I have been running the 28's and have 15 runs on them. I think they are VERY close to the Sorexs. The only complaint I have so far is that they have to be re-glued after 8 -10 runs but that's not a real big deal because all tires have to be re-glued at some time. I just bought the 32's and put one run on them so it's too early to say anything but It seems that they take longer to come up to temp. .


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> I have been running the 28's and have 15 runs on them. I think they are VERY close to the Sorexs. The only complaint I have so far is that they have to be re-glued after 8 -10 runs but that's not a real big deal because all tires have to be re-glued at some time. I just bought the 32's and put one run on them so it's too early to say anything but It seems that they take longer to come up to temp. .


That makes sense since that number represents the heat range its designed to operate in. I think that tires are important but its more like 

Tires 25%
Setup 75%
no driver ....? hmm
does everybody have to have one of those ?
lol:freak:


----------



## Barry Z

.....


----------



## Barry Z

My opinion has always been that if you give me a good set of tires and a bad setup I have a 'chance' of winning but if you give me a bad set of tires and a good setup I have 'no chance' of winning. Tires are everything ....
Drivers and driving is a WHOLE nother thing ... lol


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> My opinion has always been that if you give me a good set of tires and a bad setup I have a 'chance' of winning but if you give me a bad set of tires and a good setup I have 'no chance' of winning. Tires are everything ....
> Drivers and driving is a WHOLE nother thing ... lol


Barry, has a track in his basement.


----------



## f1freak

Shocks are everything in dirt. Seems to me everyone has compound these days. Some companies can't seem to keep this consistent. It's a shame really that buying a set when needed is being overlooked as apposed to the cost no matter how long you use them. Running dirt has made some things a bit more pertinent with my TC. It also sometimes confuses the situation.
:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Shocks are everything in dirt. Seems to me everyone has compound these days. Some companies can't seem to keep this consistent. It's a shame really that buying a set when needed is being overlooked as apposed to the cost no matter how long you use them. Running dirt has made some things a bit more pertinent with my TC. It also sometimes confuses the situation.
> :freak:


John, you lost me on this post...:freak:


----------



## f1freak

I'm not sure I can put it differently.
Some may be partisan to a certain tire but claim too expensive but durable. 
Others claim duration (run time at speed) but susceptible to damage.
Tires are a major factor but if we all use the same, hmmm who's to say how many runs one can "go fast" with said tread. If Penske wants to run Michelin's he buys a ton of them. Race cars use tires. Fast race cars use tires fast. A bad set up will ruin a set of tires. A bad driver will ruin a set of tires. Crunch all you want, we'll make more.

So .... is any one seriously going to run Mod TC ?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I'm not sure I can put it differently.
> Some may be partisan to a certain tire but claim too expensive but durable.
> Others claim duration (run time at speed) but susceptible to damage.
> Tires are a major factor but if we all use the same, hmmm who's to say how many runs one can "go fast" with said tread. If Penske wants to run Michelin's he buys a ton of them. Race cars use tires. Fast race cars use tires fast. A bad set up will ruin a set of tires. A bad driver will ruin a set of tires. Crunch all you want, we'll make more.
> 
> So .... is any one seriously going to run Mod TC ?


Yes, they ran mod TC today 3 guys. IF someone have the money to buy tires when their car slows down let they. This mean you need to work on you setup or buy tires. Not everone is running the same tires Barry is the man that have tested most of the tires Marc sells. This will depend on setup of the car and layout.:wave:


----------



## f1freak

So what 3 guys ran MOD ?


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> So what 3 guys ran MOD ?


I will also be running mod after this saturday


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> So what 3 guys ran MOD ?


You have to guess...and one doesn't count because it was Walter Henderson.....

(A guy we don't normally race with)


----------



## OvalAlston

There will be more Mod cars at the track.


----------



## johnny lee

OvalAlston said:


> There will be more Mod cars at the track.


Not if I can help it.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> You have to guess...and one doesn't count because it was Walter Henderson.....
> 
> (A guy we don't normally race with)


I thought the one that didn't count was Dave cause he ran Stock and won in Mod. :freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> I thought the one that didn't count was Dave cause he ran Stock and won in Mod. :freak:


So did I (ran stock spec esc that is)....(I came in second...I wanted to test my new Xray) Dave makes 4.....he only ran the main...


----------



## f1freak

Dude that wishbone front end is sweet ! :thumbsup::freak:


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> So did I (ran stock spec esc that is)....(I came in second...I wanted to test my new Xray) Dave makes 4.....he only ran the main...


Good job Ray.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Dude that wishbone front end is sweet ! :thumbsup::freak:


Thought you might like it! I'm gonna test it out this week....


----------



## OvalAlston

Mr. Bighead give me a call or text. Thanks


----------



## Matt K

Alston is going to cry tomorrow


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Mr. Bighead give me a call or text. Thanks


Call me at 313 4056336 any time. I will be up all night working.


----------



## johnny lee

Matt K said:


> Alston is going to cry tomorrow


Hey Kennedy, why don't you sound your age.


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K u are going to be really surprised *this* today.


----------



## f1freak

English please....:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

Lol I didn't mean to do that damn iPhone.


----------



## Chris Furman

Hello again everyone! As everyone may know I have a second kid on the way and this time it is going to be a boy! So... My wife has 7 weeks to go... But I have the RC itch real bad. So.... Thinking about joining the VTA crowd. What are the top bodies used in VTA? Any lightweight ones out there?


----------



## OvalAlston

68 hpi camaro is the top choice for vta Mr. Furman


----------



## Chris Furman

Thanks sir.

How about ESC flavor of the month for VTA? I understand that they are limited now.. But is there a popular preference?


----------



## OvalAlston

Not really have a couple of different choices. But I find myself in favor of the speedpassion cirtix. Great speedo with a great feel.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Whats the address to this place?


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Address*

29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066

586-552-4425


Thanks,
Marc


----------



## BrianB.

*MSI Racing and Hobbies* is an excellent RC shop, with a very large indoor carpet track and friendly staff! 

The Store: We carry a large selection of RC kits, RTR vehicles, and parts. Traxxas, HPI, Tamiya, Xray, TOP, CRC, Hyperdrive, Associated, Losi, Fantom, Tekin, LRP, Novak, SMC, Kyosho and many more. We carry everything you need for onroad racing and outdoor bashing, and anything we dont have in stock we can order and typically have in less than a week.










The Track: 
Our track accommodates numerous classes of road racing and oval racing. Currently we run VTA, 17.5 stock touring car, 1/12 scale, oval car and truck, slash oval, and are working on a new f1 class as well. 

We have an awesome lap timing and recording system, high quality carpet and click-track that allows us to change the track layout often, and pit area for up to 80+ racers. We have a nice concession stand with drinks and snacks as well!










































Store/Track Info:

MSI is located in Roseville, MI, on Groesbeck Hwy. We are located on the west side of Groesbeck, north of 12 mile, and just south of Common. Our building is attached to the Macomb Batting Cages, so if you see that building, we are the next parking lot about 50 feet north.
Our hours are Monday-Sat, 11-8. Sunday: 12-5. 

Our racedays are Wed and Sun. Wed nights we start at 7pm, and Sun we start at noon. You are welcome to practice roadcourse or oval on any day, including before racing on race days.

Our practice rates are $2/hour or $5 for the entire day. Rates are for time in the building, not just on the track. 

For our normal race days, racing is $12 for the first class, $6 per class after that.


29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066

586-552-4425


----------



## BrianB.

Just fyi, thats the copy I used at rctech for the thread over there. Its in their racing forum. Id definitely appreciate any of the regulars posting over there to get the thread as much action as possible!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Hello again everyone! As everyone may know I have a second kid on the way and this time it is going to be a boy! So... My wife has 7 weeks to go... But I have the RC itch real bad. So.... Thinking about joining the VTA crowd. What are the top bodies used in VTA? Any lightweight ones out there?


Camaro... Regular weight is all you need. The Minimum weight is 1550 and you need nothing light weight.:freak:

Gotta love that T9.


----------



## OvalAlston

Great job Brian I really like your post. Should get a lot of attention on rctech.


----------



## BrianB.

OvalAlston said:


> Great job Brian I really like your post. Should get a lot of attention on rctech.


Thanks Alston, hope so. Id like to come in on a busy wed night and get some action shots as well, Ill probably do that next week. Then I can update the website with that stuff.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, thank you the gear diff is awesome, I did 10.3's with sweeps tires. I will see you tomorrow at the track.


----------



## Thirtybird

Greg Anthony said:


> Whats the address to this place?


There goes the neighborhood! :hat:

Damn, haven't seen an Anthony brother in 10 years.... Hope you show up on a Wednesday night so I can say hi!


----------



## chuck in indy

Go to link below if your interested in an RTR 1/10 scale IRL! I want one made that looks real and to scale! I think Traxxas can pull it off... Let em know. I forwarded to link to Traxxas.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=308900


----------



## msircracing

*Upstairs Pits*

I don't want to sound like a nag but....the pits upstairs are disgusting. This is not aimed at the Reilly's or John K. or Bush. Unfortunately those that can't keep their area clean are going to ruin the privilege for everyone. There are pieces of pizza, pizza boxes, sub wrappers, pop cans, etc. If the pits are not cleaned in the next 3 days (you have until Monday) upstairs will be closed to everyone. Neither Brian nor I want to go clean up your nasty food leftovers from who knows when. If you have questions see me. If I have to clean up there on Tuesday, EVERYTHING IS GOING IN THE GARBAGE.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Matt K

will.....


----------



## TimXLB

James:

YHPM


----------



## f1freak

msircracing said:


> I don't want to sound like a nag but....the pits upstairs are disgusting. This is not aimed at the Reilly's or John K. or Bush. Unfortunately those that can't keep their area clean are going to ruin the privilege for everyone. There are pieces of pizza, pizza boxes, sub wrappers, pop cans, etc. If the pits are not cleaned in the next 3 days (you have until Monday) upstairs will be closed to everyone. Neither Brian nor I want to go clean up your nasty food leftovers from who knows when. If you have questions see me. If I have to clean up there on Tuesday, EVERYTHING IS GOING IN THE GARBAGE.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


CLEAN YOUR ROOM BOYS!
or someone will get some free cool RC stuff out of the garbage...:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*Heated Practice*

It's that time of year again.....we will be offering heated practice every Friday from 2pm until close. Race days the track will also be heated. Other than that bring a coat!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## BrianB.

Marc please throw a tekin RS and a couple of lipos in the trash for me thanks in advance


----------



## msircracing

*6000*

Sorry I had to be post 6000!!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Does anybody have, or know of somebody with last years T3 they would like to sell?


----------



## ronbest123

good car


----------



## ronbest123

call 586 596 8323


----------



## BrianB.

Hey guys, for anyone who is interested/has an f1 car/etc. we are having an *f1 driver's meeting at 11:30am, NEXT sunday 11/13.*

Plans for the class are rubber tires and stock spec or brushed speed controls, no corally cars.

Up for vote at the meeting will be motor types and battery restrictions. Im working with Marc to figure out the rubber tire supply situation, I should have some good info by next week.


----------



## Chris Furman

BrianB. said:


> Hey guys, for anyone who is interested/has an f1 car/etc. we are having an *f1 driver's meeting at 11:30am, NEXT sunday 11/13.*
> 
> Plans for the class are rubber tires and stock spec or brushed speed controls, no corally cars.
> 
> Up for vote at the meeting will be motor types and battery restrictions. Im working with Marc to figure out the rubber tire supply situation, I should have some good info by next week.



has anyone tried running rubber tire with the soft compound yet? I know we tried last season and it was ok, but not nearly as good as with foams. Personally I like rubber and don't care for foam at all. But is there some kind of new compound out? Are these also good for the F104?

Also, what is the initial plan? I know we will discuss next weekend, but what are you guys thinking? TCS rules? something totally else?


----------



## BrianB.

The rubber situation is interesting. There are a couple brands that make good stuff, but we have to figure out if we can get them at the store. I know Marc moved mountains to get Sorex, so I think its possible to get Ride or Shimizu or whatever f1 tires we need, but him and I will work on that this week.

In the meantime, just as a rough idea of what f1 will be:

rubber tires
f1 body + matching wings (run what comes with body only)
silver can or 21.5
stock esc
probably 2s lipo with 5000/40c limit, but other battery options are open for discussion
a weight minimum tbd


edit: typo, should have been 5000mah


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z.. You have PM on RCTech.


----------



## reilly

BrianB. said:


> The rubber situation is interesting. There are a couple brands that make good stuff, but we have to figure out if we can get them at the store. I know Marc moved mountains to get Sorex, so I think its possible to get Ride or Shimizu or whatever f1 tires we need, but him and I will work on that this week.
> 
> In the meantime, just as a rough idea of what f1 will be:
> 
> rubber tires
> f1 body + matching wings (run what comes with body only)
> silver can or 21.5
> stock esc
> probably 2s lipo with 4000/40c limit, but other battery options are open for discussion
> a weight minimum tbd


Brain, 
I most likely would not run this class but just as a suggestion. There really isn't a real advantage in setting a battery capacity or C limit. As having too large of a C rating or capacity is just not beneficial. Setting a limit at 4000 would require more people to go buy batteries, if you where to put a limit it maybe better to be 5000 / 40 - 45C as these batteries are still commonly available or people have them. Just a thought. 

James


----------



## Miller Time

Missed the MSI gang at the Hurricane race in Indy....well, actually ya'll missed out, 107 entries and top notch competition. Most of the gang is talking about the Grandslam stop at MSI should be another awesome weekend.


----------



## C5R-Racing

reilly said:


> Brain,
> I most likely would not run this class but just as a suggestion. There really isn't a real advantage in setting a battery capacity or C limit. As having too large of a C rating or capacity is just not beneficial. Setting a limit at 4000 would require more people to go buy batteries, if you where to put a limit it maybe better to be 5000 / 40 - 45C as these batteries are still commonly available or people have them. Just a though.
> 
> James


Being a Tamiya loyalist i would have to agree with that. Batteries don't matter because you can only put so much power to the ground. F1 is pretty damn fast with silvercan 540 motors but if you try a brushless system get your pocket book out.


----------



## reilly

C5R-Racing said:


> Being a Tamiya loyalist i would have to agree with that. Batteries don't matter because you can only put so much power to the ground. F1 is pretty damn fast with silvercan 540 motors but if you try a brushless system get your pocket book out.


Actually Speed Passion has a motor and cirtix speedo combo that is under 100 bucks. The motors are sealed and there is no timing adjustment on the motor or speedo. I think that if Marc talks to the SP dist. he can get a better deal for starting a spec class, that removes most of the buying 10 silver can motors to find a good one. - my 2 cents

James


----------



## OvalAlston

That's exactly what was in discussion Reilly the cirtix stock 21.5 system. Would make things maitenance free and fair.


----------



## BrianB.

Ack, thats actually a typo. I was trying to type 5000mah/40c. Basically a VTA battery. Youre right about a 4000mah battery riley, nobody probably has those.

And Reillys argument for the cirtix + 21.5 is basically my initial idea, and is probably going to be the main issue for vote at the meeting. If youre at all interested in running the class and have an opinion on what motors we should run, SHOW UP PLEASE! :]


----------



## BIGG-K

Any body selling a GOOD 25.5? Let me know. And I need a good Lipo pack too. Come on Chris Furman, I know you got something.


----------



## Chris Furman

BIGG-K said:


> Any body selling a GOOD 25.5? Let me know. And I need a good Lipo pack too. Come on Chris Furman, I know you got something.


ahh..hahaha! sorry, not this time! Check back with me next week! LOL!


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Missed the MSI gang at the Hurricane race in Indy....well, actually ya'll missed out, 107 entries and top notch competition. Most of the gang is talking about the Grandslam stop at MSI should be another awesome weekend.


Ken, can you post the rules for the grand slam please..


----------



## DISH

I'm interested in running F1 this season. I'll try and get out there for the meeting next weekend.


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Ken, can you post the rules for the grand slam please..


Same as you had at the Halloween Classic

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...-midwest-grand-slam-indoor-carpet-series.html


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Same as you had at the Halloween Classic
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...-midwest-grand-slam-indoor-carpet-series.html


Thank you Ken.. The guys who didn't go to the gate was asking about the rules.


----------



## Chris Furman

Anyone have a TB-03R they want to sell?


----------



## Barry Z

Chris, you have PM.


----------



## Barry Z

Miller Time said:


> Same as you had at the Halloween Classic
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...-midwest-grand-slam-indoor-carpet-series.html




Thanks


----------



## ronbest123

*any body want to buy t3 xray*

586 596-8323


----------



## Chris Furman

Why does every manufacture have to refresh their touring cars at the same time!?

DOH!!!


----------



## f1freak

Silver can yes but not rubber tires. And no RPM limit or hand out motors either.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Silver can yes but not rubber tires. And no RPM limit or hand out motors either.


John, and no dirt tires...


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, and no dirt tires...



:freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

Anybody have a lo-pro digital servo they would like to sell for a touring car?


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Anybody have a lo-pro digital servo they would like to sell for a touring car?


yes .. call me 586 216 2769


----------



## Matt K

lets run some f1 like this...


----------



## BrianB.

Are those 1/5 scale? Wow


----------



## ronbest123

*for sale crc 12 scale*

586 596-8323


----------



## C5Vette

Matt K said:


> YouTube - 2009 ROAR National Challenge - F1 Final
> lets run some f1 like this...


I had a 1/5 scale on-road car. They are a handful to drive. They also need extra servos and outboard braking for the front wheels.....


----------



## f1freak

I've built a few for Larry and one had front and hydraulic brakes. Over $3k and over $5k easy. Then setting up a "portable" track..


----------



## johnny lee

No thanks.


----------



## OvalAlston

Damn John L. I was gonna say let's get a couple.


----------



## f1freak

You guys sleigh me.:freak:


----------



## johnny lee

Better not be any splits on that roof Alston.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> You guys sleigh me.:freak:


 
Ha ha....You mean slay you right? Unless someone is hitting you upside the head with a sled!! LOL!!


----------



## msircracing

*No Practice Today*

Due to some minor track maintenance the track will be closed today for practice. It will be ready for practice tomorrow. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## andyv

I am hearing rumors and speculations in the pits that I am using a team driver ONLY 212 software, in other words that I am cheating to win!!! This 212 is the same that everyone of you racers downloaded form the same site that I did. This is the only version available! If you have any more questions about this, I have and I will help as always. Thank-you!


----------



## TekinTeamMgr

*212*

Let's set the record straight here. There is NO team version of 212. The current version that both the team and the public have is 5.7.3. This can be checked by launching the hotwire software without an esc attached and hitting the help button.

The team only gets beta software for testing. There is NOT currently a beta software that exceeds 212.

If Andy is beating you it's something else you're missing. Tekin doesn't allow the team guys to use beta software during competition regardless.


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Ha ha....You mean slay you right? Unless someone is hitting you upside the head with a sled!! LOL!!


Sled, is that like past tense for slid (again) ?

No , Sleigh as in Santa ! :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

:wave:


f1freak said:


> Sled, is that like past tense for slid (again) ?
> 
> No , Sleigh as in Santa ! :freak:


John, MSI have a Mod class. I can think back when all you wanted was a Mod class, hope to see you and Nick Sunday if I don’t work.


----------



## OvalAlston

Reilly say something wise. U haven't posted on here in a while. Let's here it


----------



## reilly

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## MAV913

reilly said:


> :beatdeadhorse:


Well spoken ol wise one.........:freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

I love it Reilly


----------



## msircracing

*Track Ready*

Track is back open and ready for practice.....man we are big time now....Tekin "team manager"....I feel noticed......214 seems fast in oval not sure what it will do in a TC.....fortunately I'm not a team guy so I got the good stuff!!!! Just kidding Tekin and Andy :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao.......that was perfect Marc.


----------



## Matt K

Slow your roll, these are TOY cars


----------



## little will

come on guys. 214 is old news, everyone upstairs is already testing 216. get with the times


----------



## Matt K

little will said:


> come on guys. 214 is old news, everyone upstairs is already testing 216. get with the times


Lol duhh!


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao I am currently testing 216.534


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> :wave:
> 
> John, MSI have a Mod class. I can think back when all you wanted was a Mod class, hope to see you and Nick Sunday if I don’t work.


I'm planning on running Sunday. With a D3 17.5 in the mod class or stock, whatever's a bigger. VTA is ready to go as well. Sunday funday cleaning tires and heating them up. :freak::thumbsup:

Where's my Hohenstaufen ?


----------



## f1freak

Check this out guys....

After racing in the FTMS in Open SC 4x4 and finishing in fourth I was fortunate enough to get a nice trophy. Funny thing is you'd think after a season or even thirty or so that people would know how to spell (or say) someones name. Especially after registering to race right? Now I don't care who or even why but if your going to put someones name on a trophy you would think it would be close. Guess I gotta go meet this Stamont guy. 

Go figure...:freak:


----------



## johnny lee

*Orly?!*



Matt K said:


> Slow your roll, these are TOY cars


It's more serious than you think, kid.


----------



## BrianB.

Johnny Lee <3


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao @ John L


----------



## reilly

J.Lee said:


> It's more serious than you think, kid.


Oh Yeah!! 

I give this topic: :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:

IF you have to cheat to win your only cheating yourself.


----------



## msircracing

*Big Picture*

Everyone...please calm down....remember that we are about to host a grand slam race and don't want to give people that are coming the wrong idea. You guys are the best group of racers I have ever seen in one building every week. To Ken's point, I have spoken to Andy and we have already agreed I will personally hook up his ESC to my hotwire reload 212 right before he runs. I am asking as a track owner and a friend let's not continue this discussion on here. We can all speak in person about it if need be. Watching Andy, Dave, James, Barry, Mike S., and 4 other guys battle twice a week is amazing to me. I want all of you to show up and have fun and put on an amazing show.

See you soon,
Marc


----------



## Thirtybird

THE GUY TO BEAT said:


> The problem is he has an advantage over one of the fastest guys in the region!!!


When'd he race Alston?? :hat:


----------



## andyv

Thanks for the compliments, I must be doing something right to get all this attention! EH!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Barry Z said:


> ... put the transmitter down, step back and no one will get hurt ...


LMAO! Perfect old wise one.


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks Thirty I thought I was the second fastest in the region glad to know I took over first.


----------



## Thirtybird

TekinTeamMgr said:


> You guys are why I race offroad.


basing your opinion of on-road racers on the ranting post on a person who did not even want to make his identity known seems rather short-sighted for one in your position, and to say it in a public forum really is a slap to the hand of those that buy your product.


----------



## C5Vette

Thirtybird said:


> basing your opinion of on-road racers on the ranting post on a person who did not even want to make his identity known seems rather short-sighted for one in your position, and to say it in a public forum really is a slap to the hand of those that buy your product.


Before you beat on him, remember that whoever this guy is basically called Randy an idiot... I'm an on-road racer and I don't think he's out of line. I also know for a fact that Andy just plain isn't cheating. This accusation is an act of desperation. I just go out to have fun and run hard....even if my name doesn't get mentioned....(Marc...lol)


----------



## OvalAlston

I totally agree I thought Andy was a great guy until one day at MSI. I remember it like it was yesterday. It was quiet and cold day at MSI Andy had just finished practicing he walked off the driver stand confident as always. He sat his car down walked over to the concession stand and picked up a pack of oreo's. He looked them over for a minute and just when he thought no one was looking he............wait we were talking about his driving wrong story. Andy I think your one hell of a driver that knows how to set up a car. I never thought u were a cheater just one of the best looking Canadians I had ever seen with a great pair of legs hope to c u Sunday to put on one hell of a show. Best wishes

Kelso out!!!!


----------



## ALeeBuck

OvalAlston said:


> I totally agree I thought Andy was a great guy until one day at MSI. I remember it like it was yesterday. It was quiet and cold day at MSI Andy had just finished practicing he walked off the driver stand confident as always. He sat his car down walked over to the concession stand and picked up a pack of oreo's. He looked them over for a minute and just when he thought no one was looking he............


And Marc thought it was Larry the whole time!


----------



## johnny lee

OvalAlston said:


> I totally agree I thought Andy was a great guy until one day at MSI. I remember it like it was yesterday. It was quiet and cold day at MSI Andy had just finished practicing he walked off the driver stand confident as always. He sat his car down walked over to the concession stand and picked up a pack of oreo's. He looked them over for a minute and just when he thought no one was looking he............wait we were talking about his driving wrong story. Andy I think your one hell of a driver that knows how to set up a car. I never thought u were a cheater just one of the best looking Canadians I had ever seen with a great pair of legs hope to c u Sunday to put on one hell of a show. Best wishes
> 
> Kelso out!!!!


Wow what the hell?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I'm planning on running Sunday. With a D3 17.5 in the mod class or stock, whatever's a bigger. VTA is ready to go as well. Sunday funday cleaning tires and heating them up. :freak::thumbsup:
> 
> Where's my Hohenstaufen ?


John,

You have fun l have to work, I hate my job 80hrs. Is to much for a old man like me to work in one week. no time to play but you guys be good.


----------



## TekinTeamMgr

Thirtybird said:


> basing your opinion of on-road racers on the ranting post on a person who did not even want to make his identity known seems rather short-sighted for one in your position, and to say it in a public forum really is a slap to the hand of those that buy your product.


I'm just stating why I prefer offroad. We don't have this issue because more often than not it's about driving and car setup LONG before it's about horsepower.

I'm a huge supporter of onroad racing as long as it's kept fun. I will NOT be called out and called any name(s) and bite my tongue. Lucky for me by boss feels the same way.

There are not very many people that can say they talk to as many people as I do and put myself out in the public eye for scrutiny more than nearly anyone. I've manage to get thick skin over time. 

One of my favorite quotes can sum it up "Never argue with an idtiot in public, those watching may not be able to tell the difference."

Andy is a stand up guy and one of our team drivers. If he tells me he's not cheating, I will stand by him 100%.


----------



## DUBS

Time never changes and neither does this discussion....WOW!!!! You all have fun


----------



## DUBS

All you hardcore oval racers at MSI, I just posted my oval 10R5 Associated car with all of the electronics a fully loaded package on the for sale side. Please check it out if your interested.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Come on guys MR CANADA never does anything wrong


----------



## f1freak

As for someone not racing On-Road cause of whiners is ridiculous. I for one have raced just about everything from nitro on and off-road and and 8th to 28th scale. You will find theres a cry baby in every class. I'd have to say that there is a lot more hacks driving in the dirt than anything. There are also a lot of guys that will just give you the drive through treatment with no remorse what-so-ever. Yes sometimes it just happens and people do make mistakes. I for one have high regard for mine and other peoples $1000 investment. If you race fair and drive clean you will be within a lap of Andy. Just don't make any mistakes like calling someone out when the issue is you crashing or driving a bad line. As a veteran racer and having had sponsors I know what its like to be the "FAST GUY". Maybe not so much any more but I can tell you all that Andy doesn't need to cheat ! I know for a fact (and he and we've talked about this) hes got the HP figured out. Timing and gear makes a big difference and hes got it right 99.9% of the time. Surely the "cheater" comment was a form of flattery and not out of malice. Play nice boys or go home with a broken sled.... (sleigh) 

P.S. I know Ray .... I didn't get my name dropped either.
But nothing makes me happier than serious competition.
I have to say it got boring in the '90's spanking everyone all the time. Everyone has gotten so damn fast! I hope we get a lot of BIG names at this race at MSI so we can show what skills Andy and the rest of us have. :freak::freak::freak::freak::freak::freak:


----------



## andyv

Well that was fun and interesting. I have a Cancer Benefit race in Sarnia this weekend so I'll see you guys Wednesday!


----------



## Miller Time

msircracing said:


> ....remember that we are about to host a grand slam race and .... You guys are the best group of racers I have ever seen in one building every week. .... Watching Andy, Dave, James, Barry, Mike S., and 4 other guys battle twice a week is amazing to me. I want all of you to show up and have fun and put on an amazing show.





f1freak said:


> As for someone not racing On-Road cause of whiners is ridiculous. I for one have raced just about everything from nitro on and off-road and and 8th to 28th scale. You will find theres a cry baby in every class. *I'd have to say that there is a lot more hacks driving in the dirt than anything*. There are also a lot of guys that will just give you the drive through treatment with no remorse what-so-ever. Yes sometimes it just happens and people do make mistakes. I for one have high regard for mine and other peoples $1000 investment. If you race fair and drive clean you will be within a lap of Andy. Just don't make any mistakes like calling someone out when the issue is you crashing or driving a bad line. As a veteran racer and having had sponsors I know what its like to be the "FAST GUY". Maybe not so much any more but I can tell you all that Andy doesn't need to cheat ! I know for a fact (and he and we've talked about this) hes got the HP figured out. Timing and gear makes a big difference and hes got it right 99.9% of the time. Surely the "cheater" comment was a form of flattery and not out of malice. Play nice boys or go home with a broken sled.... (sleigh)
> 
> P.S. I know Ray .... I didn't get my name dropped either.
> But nothing makes me happier than serious competition.
> I have to say it got boring in the '90's spanking everyone all the time. Everyone has gotten so damn fast! I hope we get a lot of BIG names at this race at MSI so we can show what skills Andy and the rest of us have. :freak::freak::freak::freak::freak::freak:


I have to admit, returning to offroad for the first time in a large number of years, the quanitity of 'hacks' or just plain lack of courtiuos driving was a very noticable.

As for the Grandslam Race I think it is going to bring a lot of great talent to add to the abundance already in Detroit, especially that Heather Reilly with the mad VTA skills:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

andyv said:


> Well that was fun and interesting. I have a Cancer Benefit race in Sarnia this weekend so I'll see you guys Wednesday!


How do you get benefits from Cancer ? :freak:


----------



## Miller Time

f1freak said:


> How do you get benefits from Cancer ? :freak:


Ask Lance Armstrong


----------



## msircracing

*PM's*

Joe O. You have PM
Andy V you have PM

On a side note yes Heather is amazing with that VTA machine.


----------



## walterhenderson

All I can say is I am glad there is modified!:wave:


----------



## f1freak

Miller Time said:


> Ask Lance Armstrong


Hey don't get testy with me. lmmfao. :freak:


----------



## f1freak

THE NEW PHONE BOOKS ARE HERE!


----------



## Chris Furman

Thought I was going to run VTA.. but going to 17.5 TC instead. No boost is a good thing.

Here you go... my loss your gain.. brand new stuff:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=309661


----------



## mrbighead

You have to be fast before Marc say your name. He always say how fast Little Will and Alston is.


----------



## OvalAlston

Man the track looks so nice a big thanks to Mr. Bill Irby and Marc Irby. It makes me feel like I can drive faster. Prepare to hear Marc say me and Will's name a lot more. Lol


----------



## kevinm

What motors are you using in your VTA class?


----------



## ALeeBuck

kevinm said:


> What motors are you using in your VTA class?


It is supposed to be a Novak 25.5


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Man the track looks so nice a big thanks to Mr. Bill Irby and Marc Irby. It makes me feel like I can drive faster. Prepare to hear Marc say me and Will's name a lot more. Lol


The track turnout nice...


----------



## TimXLB

reilly:

YHPM


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> Man the track looks so nice a big thanks to Mr. Bill Irby and Marc Irby.


+1
REALLY looks GOOD !!!!!


----------



## harmocy

mrbighead said:


> The track turnout nice...


PICS please I am making a new track and can use the ideas!!!:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

harmocy said:


> PICS please I am making a new track and can use the ideas!!!:wave:


You can pay Barry Z for some new ideas or just go to YouTube.... Barry is that guy who makes MSI layouts without him we would be lost. LOL


----------



## mrbighead

mrbighead said:


> You can pay Barry Z for some new ideas or just go to YouTube.... Barry is that guy who makes MSI layouts without him we would be lost. LOL


 I forgot he's a great cook too.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Any track pics floating around? Bored at work, nothing to fix. Least I get to leave at 11. See everyone tomorrow! Yes, I finally get a Sunday off.

Tim


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> You can pay Barry Z for some new ideas or just go to YouTube.... Barry is that guy who makes MSI layouts without him we would be lost. LOL


Willie, I didn't do this layout, if I remember correctly a guy by the name of Willie Thomas did this one, so all money should go to you !!
Btw when's the next one going in ?

I only cook chicken. lol


----------



## Miller Time

Barry Z said:


> ....I only cook chicken. lol


I heard it taste like Chicken


----------



## TimXLB

Stamper:

Have my motor and servo with you Sunday. I'm coming down to get them


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Willie, I didn't do this layout, if I remember correctly a guy by the name of Willie Thomas did this one, so all money should go to you !!
> Btw when's the next one going in ?
> 
> I only cook chicken. lol


How long has this layout been down for? I have to see when Marc want to change it.


----------



## BrianB.

For anyone interested in the *F1 rubber class*, the meeting is tomorrow at 11:30am. The plan is to get everyone together and hash out the basics of the class rules.

3 weeks or so later we will finalize the rules set, so that gives us about 3 weeks to test the rules out. Once the rules are finalized, they will not be changed this season.

So if youre interested/have an f1 car already, come by!


----------



## Chris Furman

BarryZ you have PM!


----------



## Barry Z

Chris, back at ya ...


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> Chris, back at ya ...



LOL.. and back at you. I'll take it bring it all tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## f1freak

I can't believe it, this kit doesn't come with bearings ?


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> I can't believe it, this kit doesn't come with bearings ?


What kit?


----------



## Barry Z

Miller Time said:


> I heard it taste like Chicken




actually, the way I cook, sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't ....


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry Z said:


> actually, the way I cook, sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't ....


Lmao.....


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, is bring chicken for everyone for lunch..


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> What kit?


This BMI kit I just got . Copperhead 10 w/wishbone front end. Trick as can be just .... no bearings. Maybe it was overlooked in packaging.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> This BMI kit I just got . Copperhead 10 w/wishbone front end. Trick as can be just .... no bearings. Maybe it was overlooked in packaging.


 
Had to be....All of mine came with bearings. Not even for the rear axle? Look carefully.......


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Had to be....All of mine came with bearings. Not even for the rear axle? Look carefully.......



Not one .. nothing for the diff either. I looked for an hour. :freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Not one .. nothing for the diff either. I looked for an hour. :freak:


 
Bummer, Spend $30 with Marc and pick them up and let Jason know. He'll get them out to you and you can keep them as spares.....


----------



## f1freak

C5Vette said:


> Bummer, Spend $30 with Marc and pick them up and let Jason know. He'll get them out to you and you can keep them as spares.....



He's sending me a bumper and I hope will fix another issue but , I have to call him Monday. I think I got a first kit out and Jason was in a hurry.


----------



## Matt K

f1freak said:


> Not one .. nothing for the diff either. I looked for an hour. :freak:


Lol how does one spend an hour digging through such a small box?


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> Lol how does one spend an hour digging through such a small box?


LMAO........so true


----------



## f1freak

:freak:


----------



## BrianB.

Hey dudes, we had a productive meeting for f1. We will finalize these rules in a few weeks. Thanks to Mark Rodney for printing out the UF1 rules for us, they are a great baseline to work with. 

*Heres the deal:*

Any 2wd, (non-Corally) f1 chassis
Full body, with nose/wings/driver helmet (or hilarious action figure head)
Stock spec speed control or other speed control set to stock spec
Tamiya silver can motor or 21.5 brushless with no timing advance of any kind
2s lipo, 5000mah max
Any f1-specific rubber tire

The only thing we havent quite hammered out yet is how qualifying will work. We may run one or a couple of longer sessions, looking for a fastest lap. We may just do 3 qualifier style like the other classes. If anyone has any input on this feel free to post it here or talk to me at the shop.


----------



## Miller Time

BrianB. said:


> Hey dudes, we had a productive meeting for f1. We will finalize these rules in a few weeks. Thanks to Mark Rodney for printing out the UF1 rules for us, they are a great baseline to work with.
> 
> *Heres the deal:*
> 
> Any 2wd, (non-Corally) f1 chassis
> Full body, with nose/wings/driver helmet (or hilarious action figure head)
> Stock spec speed control or other speed control set to stock spec
> Tamiya silver can motor or 21.5 brushless with no timing advance of any kind
> 2s lipo, 5000mah max
> Any f1-specific rubber tire
> 
> The only thing we havent quite hammered out yet is how qualifying will work. We may run one or a couple of longer sessions, looking for a fastest lap. We may just do 3 qualifier style like the other classes. If anyone has any input on this feel free to post it here or talk to me at the shop.


Qualifing - Maybe 2 rounds of staggered (IFMAR) start, 3-5 laps, say no more than 3 cars on track at once should give plenty of space for 3 clean laps, then do the mains based on # of laps vs time

I know we did not lay out a Track choice class for the Grandslam, but something like this with an innovative format could be worked in as an exhibition class, hell I'd even consider 'borrowing' a car if the format was interesting enough........or maybe a few loaner cars and all the TQ's have a shoot out


----------



## kyle133

hey there guys. ive raced stock touring with you guys a couple times (andys buddy). could someone direct me towards some grand slam race info and entry form? thanks!

kyle


----------



## Miller Time

kyle133 said:


> hey there guys. ive raced stock touring with you guys a couple times (andys buddy). could someone direct me towards some grand slam race info and entry form? thanks!
> 
> kyle


here is the link to info and I'll get the flyer up tomorrow, for some reason I can't get the file working!!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...-midwest-grand-slam-indoor-carpet-series.html


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB you have PM


----------



## DUBS

Hey guy's I am looking to sell my oval car.
If interested please see the link below.

Thanks!

Dubs

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=309639


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> Hey guy's I am looking to sell my oval car.
> If interested please see the link below.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dubs
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=309639


Why Mikie? You don't want to come back out and play with us?


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> Why Mikie? You don't want to come back out and play with us?


I will, but now is not a good time. I am trying to catch up on bills and spending money due to my long unemployment. Just now got back on my feet and looking for some quick cash. I will not sell my 1/12 scale as that is what I plan to race when I come back.:wave:


----------



## DUBS

John, keep the video's comming...Thanks!


----------



## f1freak

TC has come a long way since you've been here. Not many 12th cars but they are there from time to time . Big race coming up too. I know we'd like to see you back racing Mike. Good luck with them there bills.


----------



## DUBS

f1freak said:


> TC has come a long way since you've been here. Not many 12th cars but they are there from time to time . Big race coming up too. I know we'd like to see you back racing Mike. Good luck with them there bills.


Trust me, I'm working on it.
Thanks!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

I applied for a job at the Morgue.
They said, "People are dying to get in here."
Elvis has left the building.:freak:


----------



## Mike_D

Just wanted to hop in her and say hi to all you guys. Sure do miss racin with all of you guy there's no track down here in Florida to race at witch really is a bummer . Well good to see you guys are still at it Good luck to all of you laterz. 

Mike D =)


----------



## msircracing

*A few quick notes*

After a lot of thought about the "cheating", this is how it will be handled going forward.....If you think someone is cheating, bring it to my attention...if you want their vehicle "teched" there will be a $10 charge, if they are illegal, they are disqualified and you will not be charged the $10. If they are legal, the $10 goes to them. This is not up for discussion.

We will be having a driver's appreciation day the day before Thanksgiving (next Weds.). We will have free pizza and pop for all Racers that attend.

Hey Mike D., we all miss ya here too!! Hope all is well....talk to you soon.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Speed Passion*

I know many of you have been waiting on Speed Passion products, I just received an email from them stating they have very little to zero stock right now. They should be back in stock shortly.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

Dubia!!!


----------



## DUBS

Chris Furman said:


> Dubia!!!


Furman!!!!!:wave:


----------



## DUBS

Mike_D said:


> Just wanted to hop in her and say hi to all you guys. Sure do miss racin with all of you guy there's no track down here in Florida to race at witch really is a bummer . Well good to see you guys are still at it Good luck to all of you laterz.
> 
> Mike D =)


Hello Mike, 

Hope all is well!

Dubia


----------



## OvalAlston

msircracing said:


> After a lot of thought about the "cheating", this is how it will be handled going forward.....If you think someone is cheating, bring it to my attention...if you want their vehicle "teched" there will be a $10 charge, if they are illegal, they are disqualified and you will not be charged the $10. If they are legal, the $10 goes to them. This is not up for discussion.
> 
> We will be having a driver's appreciation day the day before Thanksgiving (next Weds.). We will have free pizza and pop for all Racers that attend.
> 
> Hey Mike D., we all miss ya here too!! Hope all is well....talk to you soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


I have 20 bucks I would like to have James Reilly and John Lee teched. Lol love ya James and John


----------



## reilly

Kelso, Bring IT:tongue:

With the SCCA, your protest has to be very specific. Such as I think he's under weight, or has a illegal camshaft, or he has a illegal airbox. This saves people from wasting the officals time. 

I know rc cars can be teched very quickly I just dont want everyone wasting Marcs time. 

I'll make copies of the ROAR rules for our normal classes, I'll try for wednesday. So Everyone knows clearly what they have to meet, before the protesting begins, LOL. 

I have my 10 bucks ready for you Kelso!! because I know you have illegal Diff balls!!! :thumbsup: ( actual I just want to watch you rip half your car apart. :devil: )


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao shhhhh we were never supposed to speak of the diff balls again!!! Lol


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> After a lot of thought about the "cheating", this is how it will be handled going forward.....If you think someone is cheating, bring it to my attention...if you want their vehicle "teched" there will be a $10 charge, if they are illegal, they are disqualified and you will not be charged the $10. If they are legal, the $10 goes to them. This is not up for discussion.
> 
> We will be having a driver's appreciation day the day before Thanksgiving (next Weds.). We will have free pizza and pop for all Racers that attend.
> 
> Hey Mike D., we all miss ya here too!! Hope all is well....talk to you soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Marc you are opeing a can of worms with this $10 rule for $10 anyone who has a beef with someone can make them take something apart and how far are you going to tear down is it inbetween heats where maybe someone would not have time to make the next race??? I think it should be that the one who is protesting is DQ if the person being proteted is found to be legal that will prevent the unwarrented protests from happenig because as far as $10 i will pay that just to watch someone tear the car apart for fun!!!


----------



## f1freak

DUBS said:


> Furman!!!!!:wave:





Chris Furman said:


> Dubia!!!


Furme and Dome... Furbie and Doobie ? lol :freak:
:hat:
Hey Marc ! I like the rule. 

So when's this so called "cheater" , I mean "Guy to Beat" coming back?
:dude::jest::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## msircracing

*the rule....*

Adam,

I understand your point for sure, however, I won't let that can of worms open. This will be for things that are easy to tech....weight, voltage, motors, esc's. I will not let it get out of hand.

Marc


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> Adam,
> 
> I understand your point for sure, however, I won't let that can of worms open. This will be for things that are easy to tech....weight, voltage, motors, esc's. I will not let it get out of hand.
> 
> Marc


I figured as much it just seemed like you were not having this open for discussion and i am sure you are sick of the BS and that is why u put this but always rember YOU are the final word because opinions are like elbows because everyone has 2 and they are always different but you pay the cost to be the boss!!!:wave:


----------



## harmocy

I wanted to let everyone know that I have a guy going with us to cleveland and he needs a roomie for the week and I heard that someone over that way was looking for a room to share so if you do or know someone get with me to make arangements!!!


----------



## little will

OvalAlston said:


> Lmao shhhhh we were never supposed to speak of the diff balls again!!! Lol


What's all this talk about balls, I am starting to like it


----------



## Hustler

OvalAlston said:


> I have 20 bucks I would like to have James Reilly teched.


 Last time we paid to watch James get "teched" it cost more than $20... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## OvalAlston

Hustler said:


> Last time we paid to watch James get "teched" it cost more than $20... :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


Don't ever tech the wise one. Lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Race day race daaaaaaaayyyyyyyy. Race day gotta love race day.


----------



## Bigz84

Barry you have mail


----------



## f1freak

I know what you mean.
The other day my elbow was whistling Dixie and the other was off key. :freak:


----------



## BIGG-K

little will said:


> What's all this talk about balls, I am starting to like it


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> Kelso, Bring IT:tongue:
> 
> With the SCCA, your protest has to be very specific. Such as I think he's under weight, or has a illegal camshaft, or he has a illegal airbox. This saves people from wasting the officals time.
> 
> I know rc cars can be teched very quickly I just dont want everyone wasting Marcs time.
> 
> I'll make copies of the ROAR rules for our normal classes, I'll try for wednesday. So Everyone knows clearly what they have to meet, before the protesting begins, LOL.
> 
> I have my 10 bucks ready for you Kelso!! because I know you have illegal Diff balls!!! :thumbsup: ( actual I just want to watch you rip half your car apart. :devil: )


James, I have a 007 and I need a setup, please! Don't let me bring the picture out again! Lol!


----------



## DUBS

BIGG-K said:


> James, I have a 007 and I need a setup, please! Don't let me bring the picture out again! Lol!


What picture? Please do :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> What picture? Please do :thumbsup:


Ok Dub's, you asked for it. Give me the set up, or else!


----------



## reilly

OH SNAP!!! What ever you say Mr.Bigg-K. 


For what class my friend 17.5 or Vta? LMK I'll be there sunday for sure.


----------



## DUBS

BIGG-K said:


> Ok Dub's, you asked for it. Give me the set up, or else!


Nice, but I bet you could'nt hit the broad side of a barn with that toy!!!


----------



## f1freak

BIGG-K said:


> Ok Dub's, you asked for it. Give me the set up, or else!


~!PRICELESS!~


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> OH SNAP!!! What ever you say Mr.Bigg-K.
> 
> 
> For what class my friend 17.5 or Vta? LMK I'll be there sunday for sure.


LMAO!!! VTA


----------



## BIGG-K

DUBS said:


> Nice, but I bet you could'nt hit the broad side of a barn with that toy!!!


Dammit Dubia!!!


----------



## msircracing

*Order Cutoff*

Wanted to give everyone a heads up we will be doing our weekly orders on Monday next week instead of Tuesday so we can get stuff here next week. So if you need something we will need to know by Sunday.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

Kevin,

You 1/24 is here!!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Bigz84

*mail*

willie, you have mail


----------



## mrbighead

Big84,
You have mail.


----------



## C5R-Racing

marc,

nice talking to you today, I am hoping for the 1rst sunday in dec. to run but let me know when the tires show up and i will get someone over to pick up. Nice place and nice track.

Kevin,
your killin me with the pic!


----------



## msircracing

Qualls,

Your on hobbytalk at 1am... I figure you may be looking for pointers....put your battery on the right side, gear at a 4 to 1 ratio, tires at 2.4", put flashing lights on top, write "official pace car", on the side of your body.....then its a penalty for me to pass you!!! 

Just kidding man, glad to have you running again. I'm sure I will be chasing you again soon. Your world gt body came in today too.

Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

That's great, but the guy would still be able to beat me.


----------



## Barry Z

BIGG-K said:


> Ok Dub's, you asked for it. Give me the set up, or else!




So your Aretha Franklin's body guard ???? DAMN !! ..... LOL


----------



## Matt K

Barry Z said:


> So your Aretha Franklin's body guard ???? DAMN !! ..... LOL


lmfao thats great


----------



## BIGG-K

Barry Z said:


> So your Aretha Franklin's body guard ???? DAMN !! ..... LOL


I wish she had Aretha Franklins money. By the way Barry, my wife says she's gonna get you for that. Lol! I told her not to put the wigg on, but they just don't listen.


----------



## f1freak

Racin' Aretha? Franklin I don't give a damn. :freak:

If she does get back at him, I hope I'm around to see it. :tongue:


----------



## OvalAlston

Race Day


----------



## f1freak

I got the dates wrong 12 instead of 21 my dyslexic self. 



Thanks Bob and Frank for recording the races I couldn't.


----------



## Matt K

Excuse me, Mr.Irby...
When is there going to be a new layout?


----------



## reilly

I vote for the 29th = New Layout
:wave:


----------



## Miller Time

There will be a *new* layout down for the Grandslam on the 10th.


----------



## reilly

New to you guys, don't worry we'll have the groove started :tongue:




J/K


----------



## ALeeBuck

Mike S you have a PM


----------



## msircracing

*Gripper*

Wanted to let everyone know, I have Gripper on the way....hopefully it will be enough to get us through the next couple of months (I ordered a lot).

As far as a new layout.....it may be put in next Monday. Most people wanted to leave this layout in because the grip was really good. I think it is time for a change now that the race crowd is growing and the heat is on for race days, that seems to help with the grip.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

That Amain was enjoyable to watch that massive pile up was pretty entertaining. Good racing fellas. By the way that was a hell of a punt Ray. lol


----------



## Chris Furman

What turn motors are you guys running in Mod? Just curious.


----------



## f1freak

OvalAlston said:


> That Amain was enjoyable to watch that massive pile up was pretty entertaining. Good racing fellas. By the way that was a hell of a punt Ray. lol


You punted me pretty good too man. I was in first but facing backwards. 
Please let us remember that the racing car not the crashed car that has the right of way. don't drive it like you stole it. After the FIASCO it was okay racing but the wheel alignment can be a bitch after getting "T Boned".


----------



## OvalAlston

Lol yea like I could avoid a sideways car in a hairpin turn. Okay will do next time


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> That Amain was enjoyable to watch that massive pile up was pretty entertaining. Good racing fellas. By the way that was a hell of a punt Ray. lol



'entertaining' isn't exactly the word that pops into my mind ...


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry Z I definetly wouldn't if I were u that crash looked a lot worse on tape than from where I was on the driver stand. Hope the car is better now.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> You punted me pretty good too man. I was in first but facing backwards.
> Please let us remember that the racing car not the crashed car that has the right of way. don't drive it like you stole it. After the FIASCO it was okay racing but the wheel alignment can be a bitch after getting "T Boned".


I have to agree John, you do this all the time to me LOL.:freak:


----------



## BrianB.

Hot damn.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=84170


----------



## ALeeBuck

Anybody have a touring car set up station that they would like to sell. (no need to reply Irby)


----------



## Chris Furman

Question for anyone running the Spec.R Gear diff front or rear in Xray T3 11.

Does the stock 52mm drive shaft fit? or do I need to go down to 50mm? I was going to purchase the Spec.R Uni CV drive shafts, but they are listed as 50mm. Is that too short for the Gear Diff?

People that have tried it, please reply.


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> Question for anyone running the Spec.R Gear diff front or rear in Xray T3 11.
> 
> Does the stock 52mm drive shaft fit? or do I need to go down to 50mm? I was going to purchase the Spec.R Uni CV drive shafts, but they are listed as 50mm. Is that too short for the Gear Diff?
> 
> People that have tried it, please reply.


Chris, go to rctech forum its a lot of good formation on the spec r diff.


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> Question for anyone running the Spec.R Gear diff front or rear in Xray T3 11.
> 
> Does the stock 52mm drive shaft fit? or do I need to go down to 50mm? I was going to purchase the Spec.R Uni CV drive shafts, but they are listed as 50mm. Is that too short for the Gear Diff?
> 
> People that have tried it, please reply.


They both work....but the 52mm shafts are very close to binding up....If you use anything less than 1.5mm spacers on the arm mounts it WILL bind, but that is the stock setting....


----------



## C5Vette

OvalAlston said:


> That Amain was enjoyable to watch that massive pile up was pretty entertaining. Good racing fellas. By the way that was a hell of a punt Ray. lol





Barry Z said:


> 'entertaining' isn't exactly the word that pops into my mind ...


Certainly wasn't what I had in mind....but my reverse thrusters weren't working.....otherwise, there's that law of physics thing......lol...can't be helped sometimes....I got turned by Alston on that same corner....but we all got through it...unfortunately except for Barry.....


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> They both work....but the 52mm shafts are very close to binding up....If you use anything less than 1.5mm spacers on the arm mounts it WILL bind, but that is the stock setting....



+1...


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> +1...


I was going to run 2.25mm spacers.. Will I be ok running 50mm?


----------



## Barry Z

Chris Furman said:


> I was going to run 2.25mm spacers.. Will I be ok running 50mm?



The blade will be about 1mm from the end of the drive cup. My only concern would be on a heavy hit (where the suspension goes into full compression) that you might pull the blade out of the cup.


----------



## ALeeBuck

Chris, did you see the video for touring car A main sunday? Barry knows a thing or two about a heavy hit.


----------



## Chris Furman

Yup saw the video and must be one of the worst starts I have ever seen.

Thanks for the info on the shafts. Advice taken.. Going to have Marc order some 52s for me.


----------



## msircracing

*Day After Thanksgiving Sale*

I know there has been a lot of talk about our "Black Friday" sale....We will post the AD on here, RCTech, our website and Emailed to those on our mailing list....All I will say for now is....We open at 6am and will be open until 10PM.....And there will be some awesome deals for racers and bashers. Hope to see you all bright and early!!!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

can't wait for my vehicle to arrive. oh boy oh boy!


----------



## msircracing

Me either, I've been waiting here for the FedEx guy since 745AM!!!


----------



## Chris Furman

I'm off today.. maybe I should just drive on over there... LOL! Can pickup some Dunkin.


----------



## msircracing

*Xray*

Chris it's here!!!!


----------



## Chris Furman

Running To My Car! Lmao!


----------



## Barry Z

Chris Furman said:


> Running To My Car! Lmao!




... another happy customer !! lol

Chris, don't forget to give thanks for the 'FedX guy' and MSI !!


----------



## ewippler

So Chris, what day next week will the car be for sale, just in case I heavily damage mine this weekend? LOL

Hope to see you racing it soon.

Erik


----------



## msircracing

*Furman's XRAY*

Rumor has it he is going to run it tonight.....

Wippler,

All of your parts came in .....except the chassis!!

Marc


----------



## ewippler

Thanks Marc,

Maybe I can order the chassis as a black friday item.


----------



## Barry Z

ewippler said:


> So Chris, what day next week will the car be for sale, just in case I heavily damage mine this weekend? LOL
> 
> Hope to see you racing it soon.
> 
> Erik




HEY !! I got first dibs on the Xray !!!....... LOL


----------



## msircracing

*VTA Tires*

I know many are waiting on VTA tires.....They are here!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Driver Appreciation Day*

Reminder that tonight is Driver Appreciation so we will have free pizza and pop for all RACERS!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

Was going to try to make it tonight with the new Xray 11, but just couldn't finish everything on time with a quality build. Forgot how much I hate making turnbuckles! LOL Car is finished, just need to mount electronics. Anyways, will be up tonight to visit only.. but will be racing on Sunday! woohoo!


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> HEY !! I got first dibs on the Xray !!!....... LOL


According to Chris, I will be the first to buy it.


----------



## Chris Furman

mrbighead said:


> According to Chris, I will be the first to buy it.


You guys are funny!


----------



## Chris Furman

You guys were right... I don't like the Xray!

I have the T3 11, 85% built, additional springs, 2 new Spec-R gear diffs, 2-96T and 1-94T spurs, extra shims, wide bumper mount, PM me if interested! 

Serious offers only.. Won't reply to lowballers!


----------



## msircracing

*Black Friday Ad*

Here It Is!!!!


----------



## johnny lee

MSI, looks like a fantastic day for deals. Lots of great specials in comparison to all the big box stores. Thanks MSI, will see you guys bright and early!


----------



## johnny lee

Question: if we place orders for not-instock items, will the sale specials apply?


----------



## msircracing

Yes the sales will apply


----------



## BrianB.

How awesome are we?


----------



## Chris Furman

I'm posting because it is 1:26 AM !

Haha!


----------



## TimXLB

Chris:

Hi,

please call me when you can


Thanks


----------



## MAV913

MSI, Thanks for another awesome Drivers Appreciation Night. :thumbsup: John B


----------



## mrbighead

BrianB. said:


> How awesome are we?


Let me think about it and I will get back to you.


----------



## OvalAlston

Wanna give a big thanks to Marc and Bill Irby actually the whole MSI crew. For a great drivers appreciation day. Truly enjoyed myself and think I was able to accomplish some of the best driving I have ever done. I really had a great time thats why I still do this. Thanks Guys for showing us a great time. Thank you so much. Much love and Happy Thanksgiving Guys please have a safe and fun holiday guys.


----------



## Chris Furman

TimXLB said:


> Chris:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> please call me when you can
> 
> 
> Thanks



Tim - you have email.


HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!


----------



## Barry Z

Chris, you have PM.


----------



## Bigz84

*practice*

Alston,
you going to practice tomorrow, if so what time?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Is it heated practice tomorrow (friday)? If so what time?


----------



## OvalAlston

Bigz84 said:


> Alston,
> you going to practice tomorrow, if so what time?


Yea I am I will be there at 6am


----------



## msircracing

*Let the fun begin!!!*

We are open!!!


----------



## Bigz84

msircracing said:


> We are open!!!


good morning Marc, glad i'm not the only one at work. 

see you in a few hours.


----------



## msircracing

*Speed Passion*

I know some of you have been waiting on our Speed Passion shipment......It finally showed up today. Let me know if you were waiting on something.....

Joe O., your system is here, do you still want it?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

Marc is the bomb! thanks for the great deals all morning!


----------



## f1freak




----------



## OvalAlston

Been at MSI from 6:30am to about an hour ago what a great day. Lol


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

in town visiting my in-laws..... what time do you open today????


----------



## ALeeBuck

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> in town visiting my in-laws..... what time do you open today????


They open at 11. The phone # is 586-552-4425


----------



## Chris Furman

anyone looking for an Xray pit towel? brand new, never used...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=311138


----------



## mrbighead

Marc, 10.5 oval are running 3.6 lap times. The track size is about 92*40. Josh was clocked at 62 miles per hr.


----------



## BrianB.

Just so everyone knows our *Black Friday Sale is still running til the end of today!*

Lipos: 10% off
Gears: 15% off
Brushless motors: 10% off
ESC's: 5% off
Wheels and Tires (not sorex) 15% off
Tx and Rx: 10%
All lexan bodies: 20% off
All RC paint: 25% off
All Vehicles: 5% off
All Chargers: 10% off
All Nitro Fuel: 15% off
All Tools 10% off
All Boca Bearings: 20% off
Carrying Cases: 10% off
Traction Compound: 10% off
Traxxas/Losi/RPM Parts: 25% off
Associated/CRC Parts: 20% off
Xray parts (not vehicles): 15% off
An Additional 40% off clearance items
1 year unlimited practice membership for $150 (see store for details)


----------



## Chris Furman

Brian B your PM box is FULL.

Can't send PM.


----------



## BrianB.

Chris Furman said:


> Brian B your PM box is FULL.
> 
> Can't send PM.


Oops, I cleared it now, resend.


----------



## Chris Furman

Sent thx


----------



## BIGG-K

Mr. Reilly, you have a PM.


----------



## f1freak

BrianB. said:


> Just so everyone knows our *Black Friday Sale is still running til the end of today!*
> 
> Lipos: 10% off
> Gears: 15% off
> Brushless motors: 10% off
> ESC's: 5% off
> Wheels and Tires (not sorex) 15% off
> Tx and Rx: 10%
> All lexan bodies: 20% off
> All RC paint: 25% off
> All Vehicles: 5% off
> All Chargers: 10% off
> All Nitro Fuel: 15% off
> All Tools 10% off
> All Boca Bearings: 20% off
> Carrying Cases: 10% off
> Traction Compound: 10% off
> Traxxas/Losi/RPM Parts: 25% off
> Associated/CRC Parts: 20% off
> Xray parts (not vehicles): 15% off
> An Additional 40% off clearance items
> 1 year unlimited practice membership for $150 (see store for details)


I do this every year... broke at the end of the month and Black Friday is just blue.


----------



## msircracing

*Motor City Showdown*

I wanted to remind everyone that you need to register by December 4th or there will be a $20 late fee. We will be reserving pit spaces as you register. Thank you to those that have already preregistered. If you have any questions or are not from the area, please call the store to get registered. We will be bringing in additional tables and chairs for addition pit room, but we would like to have an idea of how many additional spots we will need.

Thank You,
Marc

586-552-4425


----------



## Barry Z

Willie made the show in 17.5 at Cleveland !!!
Your my HERO !!!!


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Willie made the show in 17.5 at Cleveland !!!
> Your my HERO !!!!


I couldn’t have done it without the help of you guys at MSI. I told everybody who would listen how MSI is an Indoor Champs every Wednesday and Sunday. So guys a lot of people want to come and race at MSI so let’s not let them down. A lot of people were asking about Dave, Andy and James so I think we need to get the rest of our names out there.:wave:


----------



## reilly

Yeah I ment to tell you yesterday, Great Job Willie


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> Yeah I ment to tell you yesterday, Great Job Willie


Thank you, with so many fast guys like Ray,Alston and a few more can get you ready for any race.


----------



## reilly

BiggK you have email.


----------



## OvalAlston

Congrads Willie. Great job


----------



## OvalAlston

If anyone is looking for an oval car or lipo batts please let me know. Thx


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> If anyone is looking for an oval car or lipo batts please let me know. Thx


Or 2009 xray


----------



## OvalAlston

That's not for sale lol


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> That's not for sale lol


I have one for sale...


----------



## OvalAlston

Oh sorry didn't know u were selling your most prized possession lol


----------



## C5Vette

mrbighead said:


> Thank you, with so many fast guys like Ray,Alston and a few more can get you ready for any race.


 
Good job Willie!! We're proud of you!!!


----------



## Chris Furman

Today.... I'd rather be RC Racing.


----------



## OvalAlston

I feel like that everyday Furman what are u doing instead?


----------



## Chris Furman

Working... On a gloomy day. I have RC fever. LOL. Then I'll be out for a couple weeks when my wife delivers the newborn at the end of December.


----------



## mrbighead

OK guy's less than a week for the Grand Slam, I got an email yesterday there will be two more people to add to 17.5 class. I am going to race Staurday to see if I can get some more people for next week. I will like to see ALL the local guys come out and support this race. For the guy's and gals that do not get to go to the big races this is next best thing, staying up late working on you car to make the show.


----------



## msircracing

*Registration List-Motor City Showdown*

Here is what we have so far......

Stock 1/12
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
William Jossens
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly

Mod 1/12
William Jossens

World GT
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
Ray Cappel
Gabe Hoban

Stock Rubber TC
Andrew Hartman
Martin Crisp
Frank Duffner
Mike Smola
John Lee
Ray Cappel
Alston Kelso
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly
Fred Kowalke Sr.
Rick Lyle
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas
Barry Z.

Mod Rubber TC
Andrew Hartman
Martin Crisp

VTA
Bob Zohr
Heather Reilly
Bob Reilly

These are mostly local racers, we have had several people call to say they will be here, I am just going off of who has registered already. Please preregister so we can reserve a pit space for you. We have plenty of room but may need more chairs and tables (we have a rental company on call, but don't want to dump the order on them at the last minute). If you plan on racing and aren't on the list please give us a call and register over the phone with a credit card.....586-552-4425

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Me and John will both be added to the vta list soon.


----------



## mrbighead

No ewippler?


----------



## slipstream

*race video*

enjoy everyone


----------



## Miller Time

I've gotten lots of phone calls, PM's and E-mails the entries are pouring in, Get your's in now while there is space available
Stock 1/12
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
William Jossens
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly
Sean Bushnell
Brad Mergy
Steve Dunn
Rich M
H-Rob
Greg Dobrowsky
Mark Ament

Mod 1/12
William Jossens

World GT
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
Ray Cappel
Gabe Hoban
Rich M

Stock Rubber TC
Andrew Hartman
Martin Crisp
Frank Duffner
Mike Smola
John Lee
Ray Cappel
Alston Kelso
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly
Fred Kowalke Sr.
Rick Lyle
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas
Barry Z.
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Quinton Robbins
John Koblek
Rich M
H-Rob
Greh Dobrowsky
Bill Sydor

Mod Rubber TC
Andrew Hartman
Martin Crisp
Quinton Robbins

VTA
Bob Zohr
Heather Reilly
Bob Reilly


----------



## kyle133

marc you have pm :thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

Kyle, back at ya.

We are quickly approaching 100 entries, we will probably be there by this Friday. If you are coming please call us or let us know somehow. We want to ensure we have the pits ready for the crowd and may need to bring more tables and chairs in. I will post an updated list in the morning of the drivers I have registrations from.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Motor City Showdown*

Reminder that tomorrow is the last day to register for the race without paying the $20 late fee.

Here is the list I have so far:

12th scale stock
Dave Johnson
David Arnold
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly
Andy Vetor
Sean Bushnell
Brad Mergy
Steve Dunn
Rich M
H-Rob
Greg Dobrowsky
Mark Ament

12th scale Mod
Will Jossens

World GT
Greg Qualls
John St. Amant
Robert Shuchman
Bob Silveri
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
Ray Cappel
Gabe Hoban
Rich M

Stock Rubber TC
John Koblek
Jason Thompson
John St. Amant
Dave Johnson
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Will Jossens
Frank Duffner
Mike Smola
John Lee
Ray Cappel
Alston Kelso
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly
Fred Kowalke
Rick Lyle
Andy Vetor
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas
Barry Z.
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Quinton Robbins
John Koblek
Rich M
H-Rob
Greh Dobrowsky
Bill Sydor

Mod Rubber TC
Dave Johnson
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Quinton Robbins

VTA
John St. Amant
Joe O'Connor
Bob Silveri
Bob Zohr
Heather Reilly
Bob Reilly
Joe Arnone
John Lee


----------



## Miller Time

Dave Arnold is likely in 12th mod...he hasn't run stock in years....


----------



## BrianB.

Who's got heated practice? _We've_ got heated practice.

The heat is on, at 2pm til close!


Also, *new at the shop this week:*

Traxxas e-revo brushless RTR
Tamiya F104 Pro kit
Team Associated TC6 FT kit
A boatload of restocks of Xray, TOP, Associated, Sweep, Sorex, etc.


----------



## Barry Z

BrianB. said:


> Who's got heated practice? _We've_ got heated practice.
> 
> The heat is on, at 2pm til close!
> 
> 
> Also, *new at the shop this week:*
> 
> Traxxas e-revo brushless RTR
> Tamiya F104 Pro kit
> Team Associated TC6 FT kit
> A boatload of restocks of Xray, TOP, Associated, Sweep, Sorex, etc.




...ya mo be dare ...


----------



## BrianB.

Also, the *deadline to register* for the Grand Slam race without a $20 late entry fee is tomorrow, *SATURDAY 12/4*.

If you need to call in your registration, have your information ready (including PT numbers please) and call the shop: 586-552-4425

We can take visa/mastercard/amex/discover.


----------



## msircracing

*please??*

Guys if you need to get in touch with me call the store. If I'm not there, Brian can help you. If it is urgent Brian will contact me. Otherwise he will leave me a message to contact you as soon as I return to the store.


Thank you for your understanding in this matter,


Marc


----------



## f1freak

You guy's musta ben busy this afternoon. I tried to call a couple times. One no answer and some fast busy signals. Looks like this race is sparking thing up around there. :thumbsup::dude::freak:


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> You guy's musta ben busy this afternoon. I tried to call a couple times. One no answer and some fast busy signals. Looks like this race is sparking thing up around there. :thumbsup::dude::freak:


John, I was at MSI all day you sure you called the right number? I told them its just john he will call back. Yes spec 17.5 rubber is going to big class.

John, are you racing Sunday? Bring out that new WGT.


----------



## BrianB.

Yeah the phone was blowing up yesterday, a lot of people registering for the race :] I figured youd call back, St Amant!


----------



## msircracing

Ray you have PM


----------



## msircracing

*Updated List*

Stock 1/12
Joe Klebau
Sean Bushnell
Greg Dobrosky
Dave Johnson
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly
Andy Vetor
Brad Mergy
Steve Dunn
Rich M
H-Rob
Mark Ament

Mod 1/12
David Arnold
Will Jossens

World GT
Joe Klebau
Greg Qualls
Robert Shuchman
Bob Silveri
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
Ray Cappel
Gabe Hoban
Rich M
Chuck Mackin
John St. Amant

Stock Rubber TC
Joe Klebau
Jeff Hawkins
Julie Thomas
John Koblek
Willie Thomas
Barry Z.
Frank Honson
Matthew Coger
Matt Coger
Greg Dobrosky
Jason Thompson
John St. Amant
Dave Johnson
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Will Jossens
Frank Duffner
Mike Smola
John Lee
Ray Cappel
Kelso Alston
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly
Fred Kowalke
Rick Lyle
Andy Vetor
Eric Whiteside
RJ Whiteside
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Quinton Robbins
John Koblek
Rich M
H-Rob
Bill Sydor

Mod Rubber TC
Dave Johnson
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Quinton Robbins

VTA
Joe Klebau
John St. Amant
Joe O'Connor
Bob Silveri
John Lee
Bob Zohr
Heather Reilly
Bob Reilly
Joe Arnone
Eric Whiteside
RJ Whiteside
Alston Kelso

Please let me know if we missed anyone....today is the last day to register without a late entry fee of $20.00.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

Typo Will. It's bad enough I have to avoid you in TCR 17.5.
I'm sure Marc will put me back in World GT soon enough. 
Looks like I need to get a MOD TCR car together. I really like that CEFX EVO conversion, if we could only get some talent to race them consistently here. Not just three guys. :freak:


----------



## little will

Hey John I got an idea tell me how the back of my car looks after I lap u a couple of times


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> Hey John I got an idea tell me how the back of my car looks after I lap u a couple of times


Hello, I don't want to wait until next week to see you lap john, let's try and do it tomorrow.LOL


----------



## msircracing

*Parts and Stuff*

If there is anything you want us to have in stock for next weekend's race please let us know ASAP so we can have it here for you....

For Example:
1/12 Scale tires
WGT Tires
Bodies
Specific Parts
Batteries
Motors

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Rubber Tire Check In*

Looks like you will be able to check your rubber tires in on Friday afternoon and Saturday morning, I know many had asked......


----------



## Chris Furman

Hello all! Coming tomorrow to run Mod TC... Can't wait!

I expect to be a little rusty with time off.. 
But hopefully I'll get back in the groove quick.


----------



## msircracing

I should be at the track by about 915 tomorrow for those that want to get there early to practice. Due to popular request we will start opening at 9am on sundays going forward. Hope to see you all tomorrow.

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> I should be at the track by about 915 tomorrow for those that want to get there early to practice. Due to popular request we will start opening at 9am on sundays going forward. Hope to see you all tomorrow.
> 
> Marc


 That means I need to go to sleep then.


----------



## msircracing

Stock 1/12
Joe Klebau
Sean Bushnell
Greg Dobrosky
Dave Johnson
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly
Andy Vetor
Brad Mergy
Steve Dunn
Rich M
H-Rob
Mark Ament

Mod 1/12
David Arnold
Will Jossens

World GT
Joe Klebau
Greg Qualls
Robert Shuchman
Bob Silveri
Ken Miller
Adam Scoggins
Ray Cappel
Gabe Hoban
Rich M
Chuck Mackin
John St. Amant

Stock Rubber TC
Joe Klebau
Jeff Hawkins
Julie Thomas
John Koblek
Willie Thomas
Barry Z.
Frank Honson
Matthew Coger
Matt Coger
Greg Dobrosky
Jason Thompson
John St. Amant
Dave Johnson
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Will Jossens
Frank Duffner
Mike Smola
John Lee
Ray Cappel
Kelso Alston
Gabe Hoban
James Reilly
Fred Kowalke
Rick Lyle
Andy Vetor
Eric Whiteside
RJ Whiteside
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Quinton Robbins
John Koblek
Rich M
H-Rob
Bill Sydor
Kyle Welsh

Mod Rubber TC
Dave Johnson
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Quinton Robbins

VTA
Joe Klebau
John St. Amant
Joe O'Connor
Bob Silveri
John Lee
Bob Zohr
Heather Reilly
Bob Reilly
Joe Arnone
Eric Whiteside
RJ Whiteside
Alston Kelso

Had a few more entries.....

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Mackin

Looking forward to it!

chuck


----------



## ALeeBuck

I have looked all over online tonight, and I can not find where to buy some talent. Seems I have to keep hacking it up in 17.5 until I get it right...this blows. Hey Ray, where did you get yours? LOL


----------



## C5Vette

Ha ha.....I wish it was that easy!!


----------



## Chris Furman

Man it sure was nice to be back in the game yesterday!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Chris Furman said:


> Man it sure was nice to be back in the game yesterday!


The TC6 has a few runs on it now Chris. How much you asking for it?


----------



## msircracing

*Track*

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that the track will be closed on Thursday 12/9/10 (store will be open regular hours). We are doing some cleaning, assigning pits and putting in the new track layout for the Motor City Showdown. Please call the store if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Fantom 17.5 ION3*

Those looking for the Fantom 17.5 ION3's.....They will be here Friday!!!! Please let me know right away if you need one, they will be gone fast.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Those looking for the Fantom 17.5 ION3's.....They will be here Friday!!!! Please let me know right away if you need one, they will be gone fast.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Save me one please... And Barry is my Hero..


----------



## msircracing

Willie,

Your shock pump is here too!!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Willie,
> 
> Your shock pump is here too!!


Sweet..


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> Willie,
> 
> Your shock pump is here too!!


Hey this is a family site no talking about Willies private stuff!!! I did not even know you sold that kind of stuff!!! :wave:


----------



## Chris Furman

ALeeBuck said:


> The TC6 has a few runs on it now Chris. How much you asking for it?


Nope, neither one for sale! I like it too much. Now just have to finish building my 17.5 spec version.


----------



## ronbest123

17.5 i have 50.00


----------



## BrianB.

.... :]


----------



## CarbonJoe

msircracing said:


> Willie,
> 
> Your shock pump is here too!!


Is it Swedish?


----------



## mrbighead

For you Joe its what you want it to be...


----------



## Miller Time

*Midwest Grandslam - Motor City Showdown*

For those of you still undecided have a look at the whole weekend schedule, plenty of racing and you'll get out fairly early each night AND headed home at a reasonable time on Sunday

MOTOR CITY SHOWDOWN

Friday

7AM: Doors Open
8AM-11:00AM: Open Practice
*Can be semi-controlled at any time if the track becomes crowded*
11:00AM-7:45PM: Semi-controlled practice by class
8PM-10PM: Late Arrival Practice
*For racers that have NOT practiced at any time prior to 8 PM*
10:30 PM: Doors Close


Saturday:

7AM: Doors Open
7AM-8:45AM: Open Practice
8:45AM-11:00AM: Controlled Practice by Heat
11:15AM: Drivers Meeting
11:30AM: Start Qualifying - 3 rounds, 20 minute break between 2&3 for re-sort
9:00PM: Finish Qualifying - Re-sort for Round 4
10:00PM: Doors Close


Sunday:

7AM: Doors Open
7AM-8:30AM: Open Practice
8:30AM: Start Qualifying – 1 round
11:45PM: Break for main setup
12:00PM: Mains
3:30PM Scheduled Completion


----------



## ALeeBuck

If one had to leave by 5pm saturday and they stink at 17.5 rubber, would they get all 3 rounds in or not?


----------



## Miller Time

ALeeBuck said:


> If one had to leave by 5pm saturday and they stink at 17.5 rubber, would they get all 3 rounds in or not?


It is possible, may be close but there is a little wiggle room in the schedule.


----------



## Chris Furman

Is there still a late fee for sign up?


----------



## Barry Z

Chris Furman said:


> Is there still a late fee for sign up?


double for you Chris .... because you have two of everything ! lol


----------



## msircracing

*mod 1/12 scale*

Is there anyone running Mod 1/12 Scale that has not registered. Right now I have the following:

David Arnold
Joe Trandell
Kevin Hebert

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Miller Time

msircracing said:


> Is there anyone running Mod 1/12 Scale that has not registered. Right now I have the following:
> 
> David Arnold
> Joe Trandell
> Kevin Hebert
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Mike Blackstock and Walter Henderson, not sure if Trandell is hw ussually runs Stock


----------



## msircracing

Blackstock can't make it.....

Trandell is here now, said he is running MOD

Haven't heard from Walt yet


----------



## walterhenderson

msircracing said:


> Blackstock can't make it.....
> 
> Trandell is here now, said he is running MOD
> 
> Haven't heard from Walt yet


 

Marc, I will know tommorow


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> double for you Chris .... because you have two of everything ! lol


LMAO!!!


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> double for you Chris .... because you have two of everything ! lol


Barry, bring the Chicken I will buy the pop... One more day I get to see H Rob my bother from a other mother...


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, bring the Chicken I will buy the pop... One more day I get to see H Rob my bother from a other mother...




NO chicken for you ......

p.s. I hate Sweep tires !


----------



## BrianB.

*Everyone who is registered for the Grand Slam Race:*

If we dont have your PT # for your cars, can you please call or PM me them? Much appreciated!

MSI: 586 552-4425

or click my username and then send me a private message.


----------



## ALeeBuck

This only goes for the people who don't already race there right?


----------



## BrianB.

If we have your PT number in our system already, then youre ok. That being said, if youre making any changes/new cars/etc, we need to know now so we can have as many PT's in the system correct before friday. 

*Also, if we dont have a paper registration form for you for the race,* you will have pit space, but its going to be assigned wherever we can fit you in. We are setting up the pitspaces as we speak, and we are going by the paper registrations that we have. If you called in your registration, we have a paper form for you, dont worry.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> NO chicken for you ......
> 
> p.s. I hate Sweep tires !


Barry, I felt the same way, I been running sweeps for 3 months now. I have learned to love them.lol 
I will see you and the rest of the Grand Slam people tomorrow so get your sleep tonight.


----------



## mrbighead

John, are going to run mod with the big boys?


----------



## ALeeBuck

is there any pics of the track yet? I am kinda excited to be part of a big event.


----------



## Rick L

Ya are we going to get a sneak peak


----------



## mike smola

Rick L. you got a pm


----------



## Rick L

Back at you mike


----------



## f1freak

No Mod.... I need another car for that . Yah like where's the pics man? 
When can I open my tires for the race .. Saturday morning ?


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> No Mod.... I need another car for that . Yah like where's the pics man?
> When can I open my tires for the race .. Saturday morning ?


Ken, will be checking tires in tomorrow sometime. For John tomorrow is Friday not Saturday.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> Ken, will be checking tires in tomorrow sometime. For John tomorrow is Friday not Saturday.


today then...


----------



## msircracing

Groove is coming in nice and quick........


----------



## harmocy

msircracing said:


> Groove is coming in nice and quick........


What song is playing???


----------



## Thirtybird

*Schedule change?*

Has the timing of the starting on saturday changed? The paperwork I signed said drivers meeting @ 11:45 starting at noon, and the last post said drivers meeting @ 11:15, starting at 11:30.

final Answer?


----------



## msircracing

Driver's meeting 11:45, start time of Noon.....


----------



## Chris Furman

Good times...


----------



## mrbighead

I like to thank MSI and crew, you guys did a good job hosting the Grand Slam. Hope to see you guys and girls at the gate for the next race.
Good job Barry...


----------



## msircracing

*Thank You*

I want to thank everyone that came to the Motor City Showdown!!! I know many of you came from a great distance to race with us. I hope you all enjoyed your weekend at MSI. There was some amazing racing.... It was great to meet some of the "legends" I have heard about for so long. I also want to say a "special thank you" to Ken Miller, Sean and Geotz for all of their help in making the weekend a success.

You guys all rock!!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## CarbonJoe

msircracing said:


> I want to thank everyone that came to the Motor City Showdown!!! I know many of you came from a great distance to race with us. I hope you all enjoyed your weekend at MSI. There was some amazing racing.... It was great to meet some of the "legends" I have heard about for so long. I also want to say a "special thank you" to Ken Miller, Sean and Geotz for all of their help in making the weekend a success.
> 
> You guys all rock!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Thanks for running a smooth program, and for getting us out of there early before the weather got too bad. Subaru Full Time AWD FTW!

See some of you next month at round 3.


----------



## OvalAlston

I had a blast cant wait to do it again. A big thanks to all the guys that made this possible.


----------



## Miller Time

Great Time.....MSI did a great job and the drivers did an awesome job of keeping the program running smooth. Detroit WILL be on the schedule for next year.  

Congrats to all the winners.

Here is the updated Grandslam points


----------



## ALeeBuck

I want to thank Marc, Brian, and the Grandslam guys for a wonderful time. The weekend went smooth as glass. Even though I didn't do well, I was excited to be part of a big event at MSI finally. Please post info for the race at The Gate. I see myself taking a trip next month, even if it is to Ohio, lol.

Adam B


----------



## Chris Furman

Yes, Thank you MSI, Race coordinators and travelers from afar. Great time!

Hope everyone got home safe in this weather!


----------



## Miller Time

Here is the Flyer for the Next leg


----------



## Barry Z

Thanks to Marc, Ken, Sean, Chris and the rest of the crew for a program that ran as smooth as glass.
I had a GREAT time !!!

p.s. I like Sweep tires .... lol


----------



## BrianB.

Look at barry, flip flopping :]


----------



## ALeeBuck

BrianB. said:


> Look at barry, flip flopping :]


BARRY Z FOR CONGRESS!


----------



## Barry Z

BrianB. said:


> Look at barry, flip flopping :]


Well I like them when there is grip and boy did we have grip !!!





ALeeBuck said:


> BARRY Z FOR CONGRESS!


If elected I promise two rc cars in every garage !!


----------



## OvalAlston

You have my vote Barry


----------



## f1freak

harmocy said:


> What song is playing???


LMFAO!


----------



## Hustler

Good times, thanks for the great weekend and another main blowout. I'm moving to Cleveland so I can be with my kind... :thumbsup:

-Sean

SCMODS: Sudden Cleveland Moronic Onroad Driving Syndrome


----------



## BrianB.

Barry Z said:


> If elected I promise two rc cars in every garage !!


This is a campaign promise I can get behind.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Hustler said:


> Good times, thanks for the great weekend and another main blowout. I'm moving to Cleveland so I can be with my kind... :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean
> 
> SCMODS: Sudden Cleveland Moronic Onroad Driving Syndrome


Bushman - I like it!


----------



## f1freak

Two eggs, two sausages, two toast and hash browns.
Grand Slam indeed. I Hope I can afford to make the next one. 
Great times guys... everyone!:freak:


----------



## walterhenderson

Great Job Marc and crew, Very well run. 

ps the roads really sucked yesterday afternoon!


----------



## harmocy

f1freak said:


> LMFAO!


I was wondering if someone would catch that!!! Great time I had going slow and all but I did learn alot and had fun seeing everyone!!! We will see everyone at the Gate!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Marc tell your dad that all his hard work was very much appreciated. Painting the outside track boards, cleaning the pit tables, sweeping the floors, working the tech table and loading up and watching over the concession stand all should make him eligible
for a raise in pay !


----------



## C5Vette

Hey Smola! Do you have a Liftmaster 2278BD 8' "T" rail laying around?


----------



## harmocy

Barry Z said:


> Hey Marc tell your dad that all his hard work was very much appreciated. Painting the outside track boards, cleaning the pit tables, sweeping the floors, working the tech table and loading up and watching over the concession stand all should make him eligible
> for a raise in pay !


Nothing plus nothing is still nothing!!! :wave: Great job cleaning and the boards looked nice good job to the crew at MSI!!!


----------



## slipstream

*thanks guys*

just wanted to let you know had a blast racing there . great track me adam matt and Mathew . hope to make it to the gate .


----------



## Mackin

Great race guys. Had fun.

thanks
chuck


----------



## f1freak

Did anyone get video of the races ? My Camera mans mom was in the hospital. Please post links here. Thank you.


----------



## Barry Z

Is the layout going to change ?


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Is the layout going to change ?


Yes, yes


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Yes, yes




When, when ?


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry Z said:


> When, when ?


Lol I'm eager to know aswell


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

The new layout goes in tomorrow morning.......GOODBYE FULL STRAIGHTAWAY:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

msircracing said:


> The new layout goes in tomorrow morning.......GOODBYE FULL STRAIGHTAWAY:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Marc


What............NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Lol


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> The new layout goes in tomorrow morning.......GOODBYE FULL STRAIGHTAWAY:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Marc


If you need help just let me know....


----------



## mrbighead

That's good need to slow down that old man...


----------



## BrianB.

Can the new track include the figure 8 for slash oval, pleaaaaaasseeee


----------



## C5Vette

BrianB. said:


> Can the new track include the figure 8 for slash oval, pleaaaaaasseeee


 
Now THAT'S the way to increase part sales!! Nice thinking Brian!! LOL


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> The new layout goes in tomorrow morning.......GOODBYE FULL STRAIGHTAWAY:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Marc




Doesn't sound oval friendly .........


----------



## BrianB.

C5Vette said:


> Now THAT'S the way to increase part sales!! Nice thinking Brian!! LOL


I wish I could claim that idea as my own, but I think someone else came up with it first. It might have been Marc though, so you might be onto something :freak:

But yeah, slash figure 8 would be the greatest xmas present ever.


----------



## msircracing

Now you have gone and RUINED my Christmas present to everyone!!!! Everyone is going to run the figure 8!!! TC's, 12th Scale, VTA, Oval, etc............. Doesn't that sound fun??

In case you didn't figure it out, I'm joking :tongue::tongue::tongue:

Marc


----------



## Miller Time

Barry Z said:


> Doesn't sound oval friendly .........


Yeah but last time I checked this was the On-Road forum.....  :wave:


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> When, when ?


Now baby NOW ! LOL


----------



## BrianB.

msircracing said:


> Now you have gone and RUINED my Christmas present to everyone!!!! Everyone is going to run the figure 8!!! TC's, 12th Scale, VTA, Oval, etc............. Doesn't that sound fun??
> 
> In case you didn't figure it out, I'm joking :tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> Marc


I was thinking we could run VTA with ramps, paint the fastest car orange and the rest as cop cars that will chase it


----------



## Chris Furman

C5Vette said:


> Now THAT'S the way to increase part sales!! Nice thinking Brian!! LOL



Haha.. Increase parts sales... For CRC for new click track parts that Marc will have to buy!


----------



## Barry Z

Miller Time said:


> Yeah but last time I checked this was the On-Road forum.....  :wave:


yeah I'm with you Ken, 'on road all the way !' but I think it's got something to do with the owner of the place. oh well .... lol


----------



## Miller Time

Barry Z said:


> yeah I'm with you Ken, 'on road all the way !' but I think it's got something to do with the owner of the place. oh well .... lol


Just tell them to flip the chassis over and run the other way....:jest::roll::jest:

Now that I think about it...that would make a kick a$$ event run Oval the opposite way, I wonder how many hit the outer wall while turning left instead of right:devil:


----------



## ovalfan

Can someone tell me what time sign in closes for the Wednesday night racing?
Thanks


----------



## Chris Furman

ovalfan said:


> Can someone tell me what time sign in closes for the Wednesday night racing?
> Thanks


You can call ahead...


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z said:


> yeah I'm with you Ken, 'on road all the way !' but I think it's got something to do with the owner of the place. oh well .... lol


He does have a round head ...:freak:

OMG I've got a new set up for the World GT. Dying to try it. I won't be able to make it Sunday but next week, the kids outs school and Wednesday looks like a good night to try it. I wish Gabe, Ray and Joe would bring their WGT's out to play 12/21.


----------



## ALeeBuck

ovalfan said:


> Can someone tell me what time sign in closes for the Wednesday night racing?
> Thanks


He like to have everybody signed in by 6:45...but people always arrive late. Racing does start at 7 though.


----------



## ALeeBuck

If somebody has Bob Z's email, can you please PM it to me. I have found some info he has been looking for. Thanks


----------



## ALeeBuck

*Tamiya & Associated Spring Rates*

I found this online. Bob was asking about this over the weekend. Figured it may help others also.

Associated 
Spring Rating [lb/in]
White 40.00
Yellow 31.91
Purple 30.30
Copper 23.26
Red 23.08
Gold 18.35
Blue 16.53
Silver 13.89
Green 11.43

Tamiya 
Spring Rating [lb/in]
Purple 22.72
Gray 20.91
White Short 17.24
Blue Short 15.27
White 14.82
Blue 14.08
Yellow 13.33
Red Short 13.24
Yellow Short 12.90
Red 11.86

Courtesy of Ling Kang Tong, Mechanical Engineer 
ALZA Macroflux Development


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> I found this online. Bob was asking about this over the weekend. Figured it may help others also.
> 
> Associated
> Spring Rating [lb/in]
> White 40.00
> Yellow 31.91
> Purple 30.30
> Copper 23.26
> Red 23.08
> Gold 18.35
> Blue 16.53
> Silver 13.89
> Green 11.43
> 
> Tamiya
> Spring Rating [lb/in]
> Purple 22.72
> Gray 20.91
> White Short 17.24
> Blue Short 15.27
> White 14.82
> Blue 14.08
> Yellow 13.33
> Red Short 13.24
> Yellow Short 12.90
> Red 11.86
> 
> Courtesy of Ling Kang Tong, Mechanical Engineer
> ALZA Macroflux Development


Those must be as measured....I have an associated spring chart and they are mostly round numbers in 5# increments.....(I'd like to know what he used to get accurate measurements!!!)


----------



## ALeeBuck

I read this dude measured hundreds of springs. I know there is an Associated chart, but I have never seen one for the Tamiya colors. 

And really Ray, you gotta knock me trying to help again! That's twice in one day you ungrateful P _ _ _ K! LOL


----------



## C5Vette

ALeeBuck said:


> I read this dude measured hundreds of springs. I know there is an Associated chart, but I have never seen one for the Tamiya colors.
> 
> And really Ray, you gotta knock me trying to help again! That's twice in one day you ungrateful P _ _ _ K! LOL


 
Dude!! Not knocking you....just adding more information! (Trying to be MORE helpful!) See! Who's knocking who? LOL!


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Here it is.....The heat is on and the track is waiting!!!


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> Here it is.....The heat is on and the track is waiting!!!


Looks VERY oval friendly!


----------



## ALeeBuck

C5Vette said:


> Looks VERY oval friendly!


Stop complaining Raymond and get to the hobby shop and run laps. I need a black streak to follow.


----------



## OvalAlston

I like the new layout. Looks like fun


----------



## f1freak

I seriously want to make a track one of these days. 

Knock knock....


----------



## msircracing

*Layouts*

John,

I would love help coming up with new layouts!!! I would even let you come help put it in, that is always fun and exciting!!!

Marc


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> John,
> 
> I would love help coming up with new layouts!!! I would even let you come help put it in, that is always fun and exciting!!!
> 
> Marc


UH-OH!! Now John is feverishly drawing up a "JOHN FRIENDLY" layout!! LOL!!


----------



## msircracing

*???*

Padded walls?? Kinda like at a bowling alley for little kids??? Just kidding John, I will be waiting for the layout.....

Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Weds Points Series Results and Payouts*

Oval Truck
1st Bill Irby $32
2nd Bob Silveri $16
3rd Bob Zohr $8

Oval Car
1st Greg Qualls $43
2nd Bill Irby $22
3rd Bob Silveri $11

Oval Slash
1st John Kermizian $59
2nd Al Newman $30
3rd Bob Silveri $15

17.5 Rubber TC
1st Ray Cappel $95
2nd James Reilly $48
3rd Dave Johnson $24

VTA
1st John Kermizian $68
2nd Joe O'Connor $34
3rd Bob Reilly $17

Congrats to all of the drivers!!! Your gift cards will be available next Weds. on race night. We will begin the new series the beginning of 2011!!! See all of you soon.

Marc


----------



## f1freak

All layouts are "John friendly" ! I gotta draw it first ?
I've been slacking lately, and now I'm calling out all the WGT guys (especially you Ray). I won't be able to make it this Sunday but next week theres no school. Wednesday for sure.:freak:


----------



## ALeeBuck

f1freak said:


> All layouts are "John friendly" ! I gotta draw it first ?
> I've been slacking lately, and now I'm calling out all the WGT guys (especially you Ray). I won't be able to make it this Sunday but next week theres no school. Wednesday for sure.:freak:


How much time or effort does it take to draw an egg for a John friendly track?


----------



## f1freak

I don't run Orville. 

Say has any one seen the results from the Mid-West Grand Slam series?
I must not be looking in the right place cause I keep getting everything but what I'm looking for. Would some one please post a link for us computer disabled racers out there?:freak:

I want to see if I can use the same tires on my touring car for the next race. If not then perhaps I will just run World GT and Vintage. It would be a shame to let these tires (6 runs) go to waste. :dude:


----------



## msircracing

John,

Ken Miller should be able to answer. Send him a PM, Miller Time...


----------



## Miller Time

Marc, any chance you could E-mail me the results file from Scoring Pro.

I don't have any problem running the ReRun tires at the next leg of the series, they wiull need to be rechecked in and will count as one on=f the 3 set limit.


----------



## f1freak

Miller Time said:


> Marc, any chance you could E-mail me the results file from Scoring Pro.
> 
> I don't have any problem running the ReRun tires at the next leg of the series, they wiull need to be rechecked in and will count as one on=f the 3 set limit.


Thanks Marc...
Looks like he got the message, then the PM.:freak:


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Thanks Marc...
> Looks like he got the message, then the PM.:freak:


Also, Link to results page and next leg entry form is on this page:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...idwest-grand-slam-indoor-carpet-series-7.html


----------



## BrianB.

Heated practice starts at 2pm!


----------



## f1freak

Some comie pinko banned me from leaving posts there. Hobby Talk RULES!


----------



## msircracing

*Motor City Showdown Photos*

I know many have asked....the photos are now available, I believe they can be downloaded for $0.50 per picture, you can also order printed photos in various sizes from the website below:

www.kmi-photography.com

If you have any questions please let me know.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

Just a reminder, we will be opening at 9am tomorrow and each sunday going forward as long as racers show up to use the extra track time.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z

Marc you have PM


----------



## msircracing

Back at ya Barry.


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> Back at ya Barry.




Marc, PM


----------



## OvalAlston

My day was so off. Truly sad I didn't get to race.


----------



## Chris Furman

Marc, can you post Holiday hours please. Thanks.


----------



## msircracing

*Holiday Hours*

Christmas Eve 11-4
Christmas Day CLOSED
New Year's Eve 11-4
New Years Day Noon-3

We will be open regular hours on all other days and will be running our regularly scheduled race program.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## slipstream

*enjoy everyone*


----------



## slipstream

*one more*


----------



## Bigz84

Marc, PM


----------



## msircracing

*Pulsar3 Lipo Chargers*

Hey guys, I have 2 LRP Pulsar3 chargers that I'm looking to get rid of for $50.00 each. Please let me know if you are interested.

Thanks,
Marc

edit: only 1 left


----------



## msircracing

We have a *TRF417* in stock! $489


----------



## msircracing

msircracing said:


> Hey guys, I have 2 LRP Pulsar3 chargers that I'm looking to get rid of for $50.00 each. Please let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


One of the LRP's is sold. 1 is still left!


----------



## slipstream

*one more with dave*


----------



## f1freak

Awesome videos slipstream! Did you get
the other classes and the mains too?


----------



## andyv

Would anyone have and willing to sell a pair of CRC servo mounts?


----------



## f1freak

Hey Gabe, Ray, Joe, Greg, and any one else that has a World GT. I hope you are all planning on running them tomorrow. 

Bigz we missed you at the Mid West Race. I was looking foreword to racing you. 

Merry Christmas everyone! Or whatever it is you may celebrate this time of year. :freak:


----------



## mike smola

Anyone have a extra set of sorex 32s they would like to sell?


----------



## Bigz84

f1freak said:


> Hey Gabe, Ray, Joe, Greg, and any one else that has a World GT. I hope you are all planning on running them tomorrow.
> 
> Bigz we missed you at the Mid West Race. I was looking foreword to racing you.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! Or whatever it is you may celebrate this time of year. :freak:


Thanks John. Family obligatgions took that weekend over. Really wanted to run, but as we all know, family first. I just got back from DB's, and i thought you were going to be there, guess not. See you tomorrow, i am planning to run a rare Wednesday night race. Just cleaned up the 007 and threw a diffferent set up on it to see how it is for VTA. See you tomorrow. 

Anyone, what time does Marc turn on the heat for tomrrow?


----------



## msircracing

*heat tomorrow*

I will be turning the heat on around 1pm tomorrow, maybe sooner, depending on how cold it is back there. Hope you can all make it out tomorrow, it will be a good time as always!!!


----------



## TimXLB

hi,

just stopping by to wish everyone happy holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slipstream

*races*



f1freak said:


> Awesome videos slipstream! Did you get
> the other classes and the mains too?


sorry but no mains ...was too damn busy working on my car then it broke in the main anyway  but was a great time racing down at MSI


----------



## ALeeBuck

Just want to wish everybody a Merry Christmas, wonderful Festivus, happy holiday, or whatever you may celebrate. And if you don't celebrate anything, enjoy a relaxing day doing nothing, lol.


----------



## OvalAlston

Happy Holidays Everyone


----------



## Chris Furman

Happy Holidays!


----------



## C5Vette

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of you..... It's been fun rubbing elbows and racing with you all. 

Ray


----------



## Chris Furman

BAM! just like that.


----------



## f1freak

Hey Chris! Would you please buy a Silver Z06x, drive it once or twice and then give me a good deal on it?


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> Hey Chris! Would you please buy a Silver Z06x, drive it once or twice and then give me a good deal on it?


Sorry.. Already sold last week. LOL!


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> Sorry.. Already sold last week. LOL!


Chris, did you put that 417 together yet? I hope to see everybody tomorrow at MSI.


----------



## Chris Furman

mrbighead said:


> Chris, did you put that 417 together yet? I hope to see everybody tomorrow at MSI.


Yes actually. It is ready it is ready to go. I don't know how the wife will be doing tomorrow. So I will be either racing or just stopping by.


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> Yes actually. It is ready it is ready to go. I don't know how the wife will be doing tomorrow. So I will be either racing or just stopping by.


I have mine half way done it should ebe ready by next week.I need to get some ECS and few more things then it will be ready to go.


----------



## ronbest123

:hat:


----------



## Chris Furman

OK guys got these at MSI also... 

I have 2 - Reedy 5000 - 40C #685 Lipo packs for sale... both used, but only about 10 runs on each. Just under a month old. A steal at $60 each, new at $100. Tried them, really like them, but want to try something else.

Please send PM.
Thanks!


----------



## Chris Furman

Brian B - your mailbox is full.


----------



## BrianB.

Im such a popular guy! cleared


----------



## f1freak

Fantom Pro Matched 65c.... Needs bullet connectors.


----------



## johnny lee

WTB Used Transponder. Thanks!


----------



## Chris Furman

J.Lee said:


> WTB Used Transponder. Thanks!


Hey John.. you have PM.


----------



## johnny lee

Chris Furman said:


> Hey John.. you have PM.


replied! Thanks.


----------



## ronbest123

*tamiya*

anybody want tamiya?


----------



## Chris Furman

ronbest123 said:


> anybody want tamiya?


Tamiya what?


----------



## ronbest123

i have dave j


----------



## f1freak

ronbest123 said:


> anybody want tamiya?


Eventually....


----------



## OvalAlston

ronbest123 said:


> i have dave j


Lmao WHAT? WoW!!!!!


----------



## f1freak

Spec R diffs on the way ! I hope this damn thing works...:freak:


----------



## slipstream

f1freak said:


> Spec R diffs on the way ! I hope this damn thing works...:freak:


you should like um i just bought front and rear ones for my TC5 can't wait to run it down there at MSI me and matt want to come down on a Wednesday night race . that is when most all the guys show up to race yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianB.

ronbest123 said:


> anybody want tamiya?


PM me with a price


----------



## ALeeBuck

slipstream said:


> you should like um i just bought front and rear ones for my TC5 can't wait to run it down there at MSI me and matt want to come down on a Wednesday night race . that is when most all the guys show up to race yes. :thumbsup:


Wednesday has more racers for sure. Soon the new points series will start so that usually brings more out as well.


----------



## ALeeBuck

BrianB. said:


> PM me with a price


For the car or for Dave? He has both, LOL


----------



## BrianB.

ALeeBuck said:


> For the car or for Dave? He has both, LOL


He can keep Dave


----------



## slipstream

ALeeBuck said:


> Wednesday has more racers for sure. Soon the new points series will start so that usually brings more out as well.


when is a good time arrive to race on Wednesday...what time they start and finish thanks


----------



## Chris Furman

my new son!... born 8:43AM, 7 lbs-10 oz, 20 inches long - Thomas Anthony Furman.

WOOHOO! Now.. which RC Car is he going to like.... hmmmmmmmmmm.. LOL


----------



## BrianB.

Tamiya obviously. No wait, Xray. Associated? 

Seriously though, Congrats Chris!


----------



## ALeeBuck

slipstream said:


> when is a good time arrive to race on Wednesday...what time they start and finish thanks


Racing starts at 7pm, ending time varies on the number of heats. I would say average time is around 11 lately. usually between 5-6 there is a half hour oval practice. I guess the earlier you get there the better for track time.


----------



## Chris Furman

BrianB. said:


> Tamiya obviously. No wait, Xray. Associated?
> 
> Seriously though, Congrats Chris!


Brian - have any Tamiya gear diffs coming? Need one.


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> my new son!... born 8:43AM, 7 lbs-10 oz, 20 inches long - Thomas Anthony Furman.
> 
> WOOHOO! Now.. which RC Car is he going to like.... hmmmmmmmmmm.. LOL


That's good to hear chris, I know its been hard now he's here,you can come out and play.


----------



## mrbighead

I need to make tomorrow a sick day so I can race.


----------



## BrianB.

Chris Furman said:


> Brian - have any Tamiya gear diffs coming? Need one.


Orders are already placed for this week, so it would have to be on next weeks order. Let me know when youre in the shop next if you want one


----------



## Barry Z

Chris Furman said:


> my new son!... born 8:43AM, 7 lbs-10 oz, 20 inches long - Thomas Anthony Furman.
> 
> WOOHOO! Now.. which RC Car is he going to like.... hmmmmmmmmmm.. LOL





The way you do things I'm surprised it's not twins !!!
Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z said:


> The way you do things I'm surprised it's not twins !!!
> Congratulations !!!!


HAHAHA.. now THAT'S FUNNY!
This is number 2, but we are done with 2. 

Thanks!


----------



## ronbest123

:wave:


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> HAHAHA.. now THAT'S FUNNY!
> This is number 2, but we are done with 2.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Congrats Chris!!


----------



## walterhenderson

trying to get a 12th 13.5 class for sunday, any takers


----------



## MAV913

CONGRATS Chris !!!!

John B


----------



## Chris Furman

Thanks all!!


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> my new son!... born 8:43AM, 7 lbs-10 oz, 20 inches long - Thomas Anthony Furman.
> 
> WOOHOO! Now.. which RC Car is he going to like.... hmmmmmmmmmm.. LOL


Damn dude! He's pretty well hung for a new born...:freak:
Congratulations Bro!


----------



## Guest

walterhenderson said:


> trying to get a 12th 13.5 class for sunday, any takers


I'm about 90% I will be going to MSI Sunday and would definitely love to! Maybe get ahold of some of the other GR guys to see if they are game?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## walterhenderson

kickyfast said:


> I'm about 90% I will be going to MSI Sunday and would definitely love to! Maybe get ahold of some of the other GR guys to see if they are game?
> 
> Mike Slaughter


 Yep Talked to Jody


----------



## wild_bill

Hey guys, I'm selling a stock Slash 2WD, Am radio, Brushed Motor truck. Has only been driven twice on the track at MSI and nowhere else.

You've probably seen me flipping it over and over out on the track on sunday lol. I decided oval isn't my thing.

Everything that was included in the original packaging will be included besides the battery. 

Pm me for details if you're interested!


----------



## johnny lee

Hey guys, 

Got some stuff for sale. 
Offering it on local level before I throw it on forums.

Tamiya 416x Roller w/extras:
-exotek chasis & original 416x chassis
-titanium turnbuckles
-2 spec-r gear diffs
-xray body posts
-6 bags of left & right c-hubs (NIP)
-4 bags of knuckles = 8 reversible knuckles (NIP)
-42mm & 44mm swing shafts (NIP)
-swing and shaft joints and screws (NIP)
-front and rear drive belts (NIP)
-additional servo mounts (NIP)
-car in great condition.

Mini-E Revo brushless w/extras:
-am Radio
-4 pro response tires (new but out of packaging - about $25 for 2 when new)
-Original Mini-E Revo Tires (4) very little use
-Upgraded Carbon Fiber style spoiler/wing
-Extra 2 sets of shocks (4 shocks)
-spare front & rear arms
-4x extra push rods
-2x rhino 3 cell battersy 1550mah
-very clean car with little use

Integy Tool set 
-all tools 7 wrenches
-.05 to 3mm
-colored wrench handle set
-still in great condition

7mm nut driver.
-forgot the make
-red but with rubber grip.

If you're interested send me a pm or email.
[email protected]


----------



## Thirtybird

J.Lee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got some stuff for sale.
> Offering it on local level before I throw it on forums.
> 
> Tamiya 416x Roller w/extras:


You have dave j?


----------



## ronbest123

:hat: i do want buy?


----------



## johnny lee

Thirtybird said:


> You have dave j?


Neg. My own.


----------



## johnny lee

ronbest123 said:


> :hat: i do want buy?


?....


----------



## ALeeBuck

Ron, how much do you want for that kit?


----------



## ronbest123

setup baod and tools


----------



## ALeeBuck

Happy New Year guys and gals. Looking forward to another year of racing with you people.


----------



## Chris Furman

Have a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## ronbest123

*for sale*

416 for sale 350.00


----------



## OvalAlston

First race day of the year tomorrow. Hope to c u all there.


----------



## f1freak

ALeeBuck said:


> Happy New Year guys and gals. Looking forward to another year of racing with you people.


What about the other Animals? :freak:

Happy new'd I mean Nuge... wait a second, newt.
Have a Feisty First.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> What about the other Animals? :freak:
> 
> Happy new'd I mean Nuge... wait a second, newt.
> Have a Feisty First.


John, everybody miss you on Sunday. I hope you can make it this Sunday. We had 22 people for 17.5 rubber tire.


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> John, everybody miss you on Sunday. I hope you can make it this Sunday. We had 22 people for 17.5 rubber tire.


Willie you going to the Gate for the Grandslam THIS weekend???


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Willie you going to the Gate for the Grandslam THIS weekend???


No, starting a new job tomorrow and my web design class is more important right now. I hope to make it to the Big Rug for the next race.


----------



## f1freak

Damn .. thats this weekend ? Thats not good, I'm too broke to go. And I still haven't gotten my diffs yet. World GT is ready to go and Marc suggested I ask Gabe how he has his Tekin set. :freak:

I have many Jaco tires for sale slightly used of course.
Cheap too!


----------



## johnny lee

*Touring car rollers for sale.*

Two rollers for sale!

Associated tc6 built but never ran for sale. (340)

&

Tamiya 416x w/ exotek lipo chassis and lots of extra parts. (300)

Johnny


----------



## ronbest123

my 416 dave j:hat::dude:


----------



## Matt K

The 416 Dave Johnson edition is a rare find


----------



## ALeeBuck

When does the new point series start?


----------



## msircracing

*points series*

Weds series will start 1/12/2011
Sun series will start 1/16/2011


----------



## Thirtybird

just noticed something the oval guys may be interested in. big oval race up north end of this month

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=314838


----------



## BrianB.

*ATTENTION:*

*Saturday* all day is heated *Oval Practice Only*. Onroad or oval chassis only, no off road/slashes/etc.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, go to sleep all the fast guys are getting their rest right now.


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Barry, go to sleep all the fast guys are getting their rest right now.


Is that why you were still up :wave:


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Is that why you were still up :wave:


Ken, save me a sit. I will see you Saturday.


----------



## Chris Furman

BrianB. said:


> *ATTENTION:*
> 
> *Saturday* all day is heated *Oval Practice Only*. Onroad or oval chassis only, no off road/slashes/etc.



When is all day heated on-road course practice day?


----------



## BrianB.

Chris Furman said:


> When is all day heated on-road course practice day?


Friday (from 2pm to close), and of course race days which is basically 90% on-road practice.


----------



## msircracing

*Heated Practice*

To clarify, this is a one time thing for heated all day practice on Saturday. The heat is being paid for by a few drivers (its not cheap). I am willing to do this for anyone that is willing to pay for it. Please see me with any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## little will

So no heated pratic tonight


----------



## BrianB.

little will said:


> So no heated pratic tonight


Yes it is heated today, starting at ~2pm


----------



## walterhenderson

Barry Z you have mail


----------



## Barry Z

Back at ya ....


----------



## mrbighead

J.Lee said:


> Two rollers for sale!
> 
> Associated tc6 built but never ran for sale. (340)
> 
> &
> 
> Tamiya 416x w/ exotek lipo chassis and lots of extra parts. (300)
> 
> Johnny


John, did you sale the TC 6 yet?


----------



## johnny lee

mrbighead said:


> John, did you sale the TC 6 yet?


late response by me. nope, did not sell yet. it is still available.


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Will Jossens you have PM.


----------



## Chris Furman

notice the silence.


----------



## Chris Furman

ok guys.. trying some other stuff out...

I have 2 ThunderPower 610C AC chargers for sale. Both are like brand new condition, one used for 2 weekends... the other one only used at home once to charge a pack. 

Box, manuals, and balance boards included.

$80 for 1st one.
$90 for 2nd one.

I got them both from MSI.

Please send me PM.
thanks,
Chris


----------



## rsil99

Marc,

I will be going to the Bay City Oval race with you. I signed up on their thread. Looking forward to it!

Bob S.


----------



## Barry Z

Is there a new layout today ?
Thanks.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Is there a new layout today ?
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> Yes, there is a new layout Barry. I will see you when you get here.LOL


----------



## johnny lee

Chris Furman you have pm.


----------



## msircracing

*Raceday*

Willie is correct, there is a new layout today!! Also the new points series begins today!!! Hope everyone can make it out tonight, the roads look like they are pretty clear now.

Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

I wish the roads were clear this morning. I was involved in an accident. I'm fine but my truck is a little uglier. 

But my spirits are up because it's race day. Lol


----------



## msircracing

*Kelso*

As long as you aren't any uglier!!!! HA!! Aren't you the guy that said he loves when it snows and doesn't use his 4wd because its more fun without it?  :wave::wave::wave::wave:

Either way glad you are ok!! See ya soon.


----------



## johnny lee

msircracing said:


> As long as you aren't any uglier!!!! HA!! Aren't you the guy that said he loves when it snows and doesn't use his 4wd because its more fun without it?  :wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Either way glad you are ok!! See ya soon.


Rubbing salt in the wounds.


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao Marc yea try not to use 4 wheel when I don't have anywhere to go but I had it engaged this morning on my way to work. Just helped all 4 wheels slide in the same direction lol


----------



## reilly

4 wheel drive doesn't make up for poor driving skill :tongue:


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao good one Reilly.


----------



## BIGG-K

Whats up MSI family. I'm back on days and ready to race. I can't make it today, due to the weather.  You ever tried an 18 wheel drift. Not fun. I will see you all next week. Marc I'll see you friday. I need practice!!!! Thanks for the set up James, the car handles great.


----------



## Motohess

I want to say thanks to the guys at MSI that took a time with me today to go through some of the new tech in the R/C world. I have not raced in about 6 years and new to the LiPos and brushless, so it helped a lot. Spent the night trying to convince my Son that carpet racing is better then dirt, if I can do that I will see you guys soon. Do you guys run a "beginner" class on the weekends? Basically a run what you brung class for the little ones? Thanks.


----------



## Chris Furman

No, they currently don't have a "little one" beginner class.. but it has been discussed before. They do run a novice class called VTA. I'm sure Marc would be more than happy to accommodate the little one with what ever they bring. Saturday is all day practice.. and Sunday is racing starting at around Noon.


----------



## ronbest123

*for sale*

world gt crc setup 10,5 ready to go :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Is there a new layout today ?
> Thanks.


Barry, how is the new layout???


----------



## Motohess

Thanks,
And I am more then willing to set-up an old TC3 or something for my little guy to run in the VTA, I just do not want him hacking others that are trying to race at the same time. This would be his first time at a track, and we all know how that goes. I'm just under two hours from the track, so I would only be coming down once a week, and would probably just hit the practice days for awhile.

Thanks again for the reponse. Look forward to banging doors with some of you guys soon!


----------



## ALeeBuck

Slash oval is a really cheap way to start racing also. The kit don't cost much, and with a few extra dollars you can upgrade the common parts that break. Granted, it does it kinda ugly out there, but on sunday there isn't that many slash racers usually.


----------



## T Tom

Don't tout VTA as a beginner class. Some very good racers in VTA at MSI. I run at the back of this class and have been racing RC for 30 years.


----------



## Chris Furman

ALeeBuck said:


> Slash oval is a really cheap way to start racing also. The kit don't cost much, and with a few extra dollars you can upgrade the common parts that break. Granted, it does it kinda ugly out there, but on sunday there isn't that many slash racers usually.


Traxxas Rally cars are cheap too and can be run in oval.

Yes unfortunately there are VTA racers that race VTA that shouldn't be running VTA any more and should move onto TC.


----------



## OvalAlston

Chris Furman said:


> Yes unfortunately there are VTA racers that race VTA that shouldn't be running VTA any more and should move onto TC.


So very true


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, how is the new layout???


Nice.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Nice.


Thanks you Barry, I guess I will come Sunday then. I was going to do some dirt racing with john and nick on Sunday.


----------



## Thirtybird

Chris Furman said:


> Traxxas Rally cars are cheap too and can be run in oval.
> 
> Yes unfortunately there are VTA racers that race VTA that shouldn't be running VTA any more and should move onto TC.


Sorry to hear you say that Chris... unfortunately "TC" is not everyones aspiration, and until you can get past the idea that VTA can only be a "beginner" class, you'll never get it...


----------



## ALeeBuck

Disclaimer...

Chris's opions are just that. If you race VTA and are happy doing so, YAY for you. It is not to offend anybody, or so forth. SO PLEASE DON'T MAKE THIS A HOBBY TALK DEBATE. 

ps. Chris got VTA, for 3 days, then sold everything.


----------



## ewippler

ALeeBuck said:


> Disclaimer...
> 
> Chris's opions are just that. If you race VTA and are happy doing so, YAY for you. It is not to offend anybody, or so forth. SO PLEASE DON'T MAKE THIS A HOBBY TALK DEBATE.
> 
> ps. Chris got VTA, for 3 days, then sold everything.


Yes, but Chris has had many different cars for 3 days (or less) and sold them. He likes to try out different models and classes and changes his mind frequently. More power to him.

VTA is more of a low stress fun second class for most or the only way for newbies to get their feet wet without spending a fortune or getting discouraged. It is more for fun than all out speed, although a few have figured out how to make the cars very fast.

There should be a "true rookie or Kids" class to help bring people into the hobby. I tried bringing my daughter a few times, but after there was no real interest, she would rather stay home. Oddly enough, she did enjoy playing with Nick. She would love to race with someone her own age/ability. Maybe I will bring her on Sunday and we can have an Oval "bring what you run" kids class. FYI - she has a slash.


----------



## little will

Hey I want to be cool and race vta just so I can win!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

little will said:


> Hey I want to be cool and race vta just so I can win!!!!


You need to finish a race first.


----------



## Chris Furman

ewippler said:


> Yes, but Chris has had many different cars for 3 days (or less) and sold them. He likes to try out different models and classes and changes his mind frequently. More power to him.
> 
> VTA is more of a low stress fun second class for most or the only way for newbies to get their feet wet without spending a fortune or getting discouraged. It is more for fun than all out speed, although a few have figured out how to make the cars very fast.
> 
> There should be a "true rookie or Kids" class to help bring people into the hobby. I tried bringing my daughter a few times, but after there was no real interest, she would rather stay home. Oddly enough, she did enjoy playing with Nick. She would love to race with someone her own age/ability. Maybe I will bring her on Sunday and we can have an Oval "bring what you run" kids class. FYI - she has a slash.


+1 on the kids class. You need to bring young ones in, they like to spend parents money, trust me.

And comment for all is.. these are just toy cars people. You are supposed to have fun! If you are not having fun, then it's not worth it. Like Erik stated, I love trying all of these cars. As many of you know, I have had "most" of them. If I could, I would just do this for a living.. but there isn't any money in it. LOL


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> +1 on the kids class. You need to bring young ones in, they like to spend parents money, trust me.
> 
> And comment for all is.. these are just toy cars people. You are supposed to have fun! If you are not having fun, then it's not worth it. Like Erik stated, I love trying all of these cars. As many of you know, I have had "most" of them. If I could, I would just do this for a living.. but there isn't any money in it. LOL


 I think for some of us we have forgot its for fun.


----------



## mrbighead

mrbighead said:


> I think for some of us we have forgot its for fun.


I just want to beat john, Frank and little will every week.lol


----------



## msircracing

*fun!!!*

Chris is right twice!!! First, there definitely is no money in it!! But yes it is suppose to be fun. Its amazing that some people never win the A-main, I look at them every week and they have a huge smile on their face. That's what its all about. I love my toy cars. I also agree we need to get some kids racing. From now on if you bring a kid under 12 he/she can race for free. I will run my slash with them in training mode or something just to get them out there having some fun. Also, next weds I'm going to do $5 entries for all classes plus free pop and pizza! Driver appreciation/fun day, spread the word!

Marc


----------



## johnny lee

msircracing said:


> Chris is right twice!!! First, there definitely is no money in it!! But yes it is suppose to be fun. Its amazing that some people never win the A-main, I look at them every week and they have a huge smile on their face. That's what its all about. I love my toy cars. I also agree we need to get some kids racing. From now on if you bring a kid under 12 he/she can race for free. I will run my slash with them in training mode or something just to get them out there having some fun. Also, next weds I'm going to do $5 entries for all classes plus free pop and pizza! Driver appreciation/fun day, spread the word!
> 
> Marc


Horay! Looking forward to it Marc, we appreciate these event days that you do for us.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Chris is right twice!!! First, there definitely is no money in it!! But yes it is suppose to be fun. Its amazing that some people never win the A-main, I look at them every week and they have a huge smile on their face. That's what its all about. I love my toy cars. I also agree we need to get some kids racing. From now on if you bring a kid under 12 he/she can race for free. I will run my slash with them in training mode or something just to get them out there having some fun. Also, next weds I'm going to do $5 entries for all classes plus free pop and pizza! Driver appreciation/fun day, spread the word!
> 
> Marc


what about the people who race on Sunday?


----------



## msircracing

*sunday racers*

Man Willie.....its a good thing I love all of you guys and girls!!!! $5 entry fees on next Sunday (the 23rd) as well....I will get either pizza or donuts for everyone that day too!! This is for the RACERS ONLY!!! All I am going to ask for in return is that everyone has fun!!!! Hope everyone can make it at least one of the days!

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Man Willie.....its a good thing I love all of you guys and girls!!!! $5 entry fees on next Sunday (the 23rd) as well....I will get either pizza or donuts for everyone that day too!! This is for the RACERS ONLY!!! All I am going to ask for in return is that everyone has fun!!!! Hope everyone can make it at least one of the days!
> 
> Marc


I think I love you more than Barry now.


----------



## OvalAlston

msircracing said:


> Hope everyone can make it at least one of the days!
> 
> Marc


I will be there both days!!!!!!


----------



## BrianB.

*Heated Practice*

Heated Practice starts at ~2pm today!


----------



## Motohess

Im only asking about a kids class because I had raced for about 15 years before leaving and more then once heard an old crusty white haired guy on the stand yelling at a new driver for cutting him off or such. At the time I didn't really care as these guys normally raced in the C=mains for 100 years and never moved out of it because they were always a victome of other people.... But I'm not going to drop a grand on two cars to have my son yelled at. And I know from being a racer that having a new kid in your class is also no fun. I'm guessing it will be a lot of practice days anyway at first, but was just wondering about the classes.


----------



## ewippler

I will see if my daughter wants to tag along this Sunday. She really wants to race on the track, even though she is not so fast. Hopefully we can have at least 2 kids and they can run oval.


----------



## Thirtybird

mrbighead said:


> You need to finish a race first.





Chris Furman said:


> And comment for all is.. these are just toy cars people. You are supposed to have fun! If you are not having fun, then it's not worth it. Like Erik stated, I love trying all of these cars. As many of you know, I have had "most" of them. If I could, I would just do this for a living.. but there isn't any money in it. LOL


Fun is exactly why I race VTA - I get to spend time with a buddy of mine from High School, and I don't have to spend much time repairing my car or trying to eek out that last tenth. I was humbled to find that a great driver took .4 off my best lap time with my car - I just have to be able to get it out myself...

BTW MrBigHead - read my mind... read my mind...


----------



## Matt K

VTA is where the fun is at


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> VTA is where the fun is at


Its probably alot more fun now that u aren't out there putting 5 or more laps on the field. Cheater lol


----------



## mrbighead

Hi guys, and will are we running mod on Sunday? Two people what to run open 17,5 , they should just run the mod class. Dave and Mike ....


----------



## mike smola

I know there are a couple others that would like to run open 17.5. Bring back the Boost!!!


----------



## BrianB.

*Upstairs!*

Guys who pit upstairs, its getting a little rough looking. Please address that soon, the trash is overflowing.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> I think I love you more than Barry now.



it's your turn Marc ... thank goodness ... lol


----------



## Barry Z

Marc you have pm


----------



## Chris Furman

mrbighead said:


> Hi guys, and will are we running mod on Sunday? Two people what to run open 17,5 , they should just run the mod class. Dave and Mike ....


I would, but car is not ready and my daughters b-day party is tomorrow. Maybe on the 23rd?... we'll see.


----------



## msircracing

*a few notes*

First,
Barry you have PM.

Second, 

I am aware that an employee I terminated has been contacting many of you to go shop at his new hobby shop. I want everyone to know I will price match any price (reasonable) that he has. I know many of you like to support the track in which you race. Please keep this in mind before you support a former MSI employee that cost the store hundreds of dollars.

Third,
If you run a tab and refuse to pay it you are no longer welcome to race at MSI. I hope everyone understands.

Sorry to be so negative, I just want to make sure everyone has a fun place to race for many years to come.

See you tomorrow.

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> I would, but car is not ready and my daughters b-day party is tomorrow. Maybe on the 23rd?... we'll see.


I would like to run mod, but breaking and buying parts don't sound so good.


----------



## Barry Z

Marc, I sent you an email, I think ...


----------



## msircracing

I replied to it......I think.


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> I replied to it......I think.


 I got your pm reply to my first pm. I sent an email as a follow up because of the limit on total words in a pm. At least I think I did (not sure it went through) so check your email .
Thanks.


----------



## msircracing

I received the email and sent a reply to it, not sure if it went thru or not. Either way we can talk more next time I see you.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## C5Vette

Sheesh...code breaking......I sent a pm to an email followed by a text.....it all says "I love you Man!" LOL


----------



## Barry Z

C5Vette said:


> Sheesh...code breaking......I sent a pm to an email followed by a text.....it all says "I love you Man!" LOL


... too funny !!!! lol


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Sheesh...code breaking......I sent a pm to an email followed by a text.....it all says "I love you Man!" LOL


 Ray, If your coming racing today bring your mod car.....


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> Sheesh...code breaking......I sent a pm to an email followed by a text.....it all says "I love you Man!" LOL


Ray, if your coming racing today bring your mod car. I love you man.


----------



## MAV913

I can't bring Dakota or his Slash this Sunday but I will bring him next week for sure. Marc thanks for the offer to let the kids race for free, it helps alot. One question, do the kids have to run just Slashes? Reba would probably come if she could race and all I have left is a Losi XXXT with a stock motor in it.
Thanks John B


----------



## msircracing

*Beginner's Class*

I am ok with the kids running a stadium truck as long as it has some sort of "on-road" type tire on it. Let me know if you have a question about the tires.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## MAV913

no question it has road hawgs on it already and the kids will be coming today....and in a all fairness to Marc I think it should be said "free" with a paying adult.......lol


----------



## msircracing

I don't mind if a parent wants to bring their kid and have them race for free, even if the parent doesn't race. I just won't be a babysitter, so no dropping kids off and leaving. The idea here is to promote spending time with kids and getting them into the hobby.

Marc


----------



## MAV913

Marc, Thanks for all the help today including with the kids. Dakota had alot of fun and wants to come back and practice with his Slash. Is there an evening during the week that the track is a little slower than other nights so I can bring him up? Thanks John B.


----------



## msircracing

John,

No problem. Glad he had a good time. It was pretty cool looking on the driver's stand and seeing smiling faces today. It was awesome having all the kids come tell me how many laps they did each time. Kinda took me back to when I started. I hope everyone takes the time to look back and remember their first few race days from time to time, keeps it fun for me sometimes..

Monday, Tuesday and Thursday evening are all fairly slow.


Thank You for letting Joey drive your daughter's truck today, he had a blast!!! 

Hope to see some more kids join the racing scene soon.

-Marc


----------



## Gt35rgsx

.....


----------



## BrianB.

hahahahaha


----------



## Gt35rgsx

.....


----------



## mrbighead

Please guys, people outside of Mich read this forum. Look at the big picture its enough money for both shops. You guys car make people not want to race at MSI like me.


----------



## BrianB.

I agree with your Willie, this isnt really the "forum" for this sort of discussion at all. Im definitely not going to be dragged any further into any e-debates over the store or anything else here. If anyone wants to talk to me or Marc about any sort of sensitive store-related business, please PM us. No matter who is right, this sort of stuff looks bad in a forum, especially to anyone new to our track or out of town. So I shouldnt have posted here in a public forum. Thats my bad.

All that being said, we are endlessly attempting to improve our track and store and to bring in new racers. Marc and I have had countless conversations about how to make things better for you guys, because thats how things get better for MSI.

We're having 2 driver appreciation racedays this week. We love you guys. <3


----------



## johnny lee

Thanks for the DA days msi, AK and I definitely appreciate it.


----------



## Rick L

Marc you pm


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Rick L you have PM


----------



## mrbighead

Ken Miller, you have pm. 
Thanks willie


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Ken Miller, you have pm.
> Thanks willie


Back at you


----------



## Rick L

Have any of you guys used any airtronics servo's. Thinking about getting one to go with my m11x. The one I might get is 94930. It is supposed to have some new technology that with the M11x it is like 5x faster. So what do you guys think?


----------



## Chris Furman

Rick L said:


> Have any of you guys used any airtronics servo's. Thinking about getting one to go with my m11x. The one I might get is 94930. It is supposed to have some new technology that with the M11x it is like 5x faster. So what do you guys think?


Get it... try it and let us know!


----------



## reilly

Rick L said:


> Have any of you guys used any airtronics servo's. Thinking about getting one to go with my m11x. The one I might get is 94930. It is supposed to have some new technology that with the M11x it is like 5x faster. So what do you guys think?


No but Marc Reinhard does so they have to be good:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny lee

reilly said:


> No but Marc Reinhard does so they have to be good:thumbsup:


i just wanna run what james reily uses.


----------



## msircracing

*Race Day!!!*

The heat is cranked and the track is ready for racers!!! Hope to see everyone make it out tonight. 

Reminder that one of our track sponsor's is bringing in pizza and pop for all of the racers and entry fees are only $5.00 per person tonight!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## reilly

Heads up for the Local guys, 
I have a photon on rctech for sale( it's hard to have it posted on both fourms) LMK if any of you maybe intrested, we can work out a better deal if I dont have to ship it. 

Best regards, 
James


----------



## msircracing

I just wanted to take a minute to say thanks to those that made it out tonight. Hope everyone enjoyed the pizza and good times. See ya Sunday.

Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Thanks Marc for the Driver's Appreciation day. Had a wonderful time.


----------



## msircracing

No problem Alston.... Its awesome that no matter what happens on Weds or Sunday you keep that smile on!! A man that truly loves his hobby, don't ever change that buddy! Keep up the good work, one day Mr. Reilly might look to you for some pointers!!!


----------



## johnny lee

Thanks Marc, Brian, and mystery sponsor, the race night was greatly appreciated. Thanks for providing us a great environment to relax and have fun..
Looking forward to seeing you all again on Sunday.


----------



## msircracing

You are more than welcome Johnny Lee. I'm glad that you think of MSI as a place to relax and have fun, that's why the track was created in the first place. There are two things I really enjoy math (I know that is really strange) and RC Racing....so it was either an RC track or be an accountant....


----------



## f1freak

MSI Rules On-Road! My home away from home.
I've gotten my gear diffs from Spec R and they're in the car.
I hope I have enough $$ to race it this Sunday. It's gonna be tight before February arrives. Do you all miss me yet !?


----------



## mrbighead

J.Lee said:


> Thanks Marc, Brian, and mystery sponsor, the race night was greatly appreciated. Thanks for providing us a great environment to relax and have fun..
> Looking forward to seeing you all again on Sunday.


Free pizza, and 5 bucks to race on Sunday count me in


----------



## mrbighead

Hey John, where you been playing in the dirt? We had 5 people run mod last Sunday. There were 18 people for stock 17.5 rubber tires.


----------



## BrianB.

Any of you MOD guys: we just got a ballistic 8.5 in the shop if youre still looking for a motor. 

I also got a restock of SS and ballistic VTA motors as well.


----------



## BrianB.

Also: the heat is on, heated practice all day today!


----------



## f1freak

I might have to get yet another car to run MOD. Question is , which one?:dude:


----------



## BrianB.

f1freak said:


> I might have to get yet another car to run MOD. Question is , which one?:dude:


Tamiya 417 obviously! :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

Yeah , I've been spying on that one.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Yeah , I've been spying on that one.


You don't drive the ones you got now. I hope Barry, Andy and Ray make it out for Sunday its not the same when you are gone.


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> You don't drive the ones you got now. I hope Barry, Andy and Ray make it out for Sunday its not the same when you are gone.


I drive what I want to ... 
Ferrari on Monday, Porsche on Tuesday...
I mean 408 last Sunday, EVO Photon this Sunday.


----------



## Bigz84

willie, you have pm


----------



## BIGG-K

f1freak said:


> I drive what I want to ...
> Ferrari on Monday, Porsche on Tuesday...
> I mean 408 last Sunday, EVO Photon this Sunday.


LMAO!! Now that was funny.


----------



## BIGG-K

Hey Marc, I'll be up there today to pick up my ramps. I need them because my grandaughters decided to play like they were race trucks around my track. Two 50 pound 6 year olds, and card board ramps = flat ramps. They better be glad their so cute.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> You don't drive the ones you got now. I hope Barry, Andy and Ray make it out for Sunday its not the same when you are gone.




.... just burned myself out ... didn't realize there's a life outside of RC cars ! lol


----------



## ronbest123

*for sale*

416 and prats

xray t3 in box

crc 1/12 for sale call 586 596 8323


----------



## ronbest123

crc world gt car


----------



## f1freak

Is anyone gonna run World GT?


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z.. If you come tomorrow, please bring some TC6 turnbuckle ends.. Would like to buy some. Thanks.


----------



## OvalAlston

Once again Thanks so much for the Driver Appreciation day. Had a wonderful time thanks so much.


----------



## msircracing

No problem Alston, glad you had a good time.

I will be putting in a new layout tomorrow morning. Also, those that have complained about the lighting in the building....your complaints have not fallen on deaf ears. I am working on it. Unfortunately with the race crowds being as light as they have been, it may take a while to get the lighting upgraded.

Just a heads up, the track will be set up for oval all day and night Thursday so those going to Bay City next weekend can practice. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.

Marc


----------



## Bigz84

OvalAlston said:


> Once again Thanks so much for the Driver Appreciation day. Had a wonderful time thanks so much.


+1 on that. Had a great time. Thanks Marc.
Good luck to all who goes to Bay City.


----------



## JcHawkins

msircracing said:


> No problem Alston, glad you had a good time.
> 
> I will be putting in a new layout tomorrow morning. Also, those that have complained about the lighting in the building....your complaints have not fallen on deaf ears. I am working on it. Unfortunately with the race crowds being as light as they have been, it may take a while to get the lighting upgraded.
> 
> Just a heads up, the track will be set up for oval all day and night Thursday so those going to Bay City next weekend can practice. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Marc


Thanks MSI for the drivers appreciation day... I appreciate it. Marc, regarding the lighting... Any consideration for a re-introduction of a 50/50 raffle? Maybe a way to 1.) raise a few extra bucks towards lighting, and 2.) get a few extra bucks into a drivers pocket (which in turn gets spent on parts, etc)... Just a thought...


----------



## reilly

JcHawkins said:


> Thanks MSI for the drivers appreciation day... I appreciate it. Marc, regarding the lighting... Any consideration for a re-introduction of a 50/50 raffle? Maybe a way to 1.) raise a few extra bucks towards lighting, and 2.) get a few extra bucks into a drivers pocket (which in turn gets spent on parts, etc)... Just a thought...


Maybe we could raffle off a HOT date with Jeff Hawkins:thumbsup: that should generate some $$$....

No seriously 50/50 sounds solid 

PS, I had a good time today, thanks


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> I drive what I want to ...
> jeep on Monday,nova on Tuesday...
> I mean my bike last Sunday, EVO Photon this Sunday in the b Main.


Marc,
I’m glad you decide to give the people on Sunday an appreciated day too. It was a fun day of racing with 17 people running 17.5 rubber. The mod class is going to grow with Fred running 17.5 open made some people think about getting in the class. The VTA class had about 14 people I think? I think the kids had the most fun out of all of us.LOL


----------



## JcHawkins

reilly said:


> Maybe we could raffle off a HOT date with Jeff Hawkins:thumbsup: that should generate some $$$....


... Anything for the track.... Jk


----------



## little will

100 wait oil included???


----------



## reilly

little will said:


> 100 wait oil included???



It's 100 weight oil, 
youth of america ..... oh boy.


----------



## OvalAlston

^^^^^^LMAO to funny!!!!!!


----------



## msircracing

James,

Maybe it wasn't a spelling error....maybe he forgot a comma and a $.....

"$100, wait oil included?"

He could have been placing a bid but wanted to make sure he didn't need to bring the oil.....


----------



## OvalAlston

^^^^^^^lmao too great keep'em comin


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Hope everyone likes this one.....


----------



## msircracing

*Points Standings*

I have updated the current points standings on our website:

www.msircracing.com

Please let me know if there are any issues with the standings.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*50/50*

We will start the 50/50 raffle again this Wednesday.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## ALeeBuck

Can people kinda donate to the light thing? 50/50 is awesome, but i have crap for luck, lol.


----------



## Chris Furman

ALeeBuck said:


> Can people kinda donate to the light thing? 50/50 is awesome, but i have crap for luck, lol.



Uhhhhhh.. Aren't you kind of donating if you buy 50/50 tickets? I'm confused.


----------



## BrianB.

Can I put out a tip jar?


----------



## ALeeBuck

Chris Furman said:


> Uhhhhhh.. Aren't you kind of donating if you buy 50/50 tickets? I'm confused.


yeah, but instead of giving $20 and you getting $10 of it, just give the whole $20 to the cause.


----------



## Chris Furman

ALeeBuck said:


> yeah, but instead of giving $20 and you getting $10 of it, just give the whole $20 to the cause.


You can still play the lotto and give all your money away. That's your call.. LOL Still confused... It must be the Polish in me. Haha

Marc.. All you have to do is get a skydome installed and you'd be all set!


----------



## f1freak

Nice edit Willy. 
50/50 sounds good to me but I want to win a 417.
Or a Tekin RS Pro. Mod looks like fun and I think suits my driving style. I don't like it matting it everywhere and waiting to turn. I got a 7.5 that needs a home.


----------



## Chris Furman

all sold.. thanks everyone.


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> MUCHMORE TIRE WARMER, LIMITED RHEINARD ED - $170 used one day
> FANTOM 50C 5600 LIPOS - $70 each - about 6 charges each
> 
> TRF417 possibly coming soon....


I'll take those 2 packs if u can wait about a week for the cash.


----------



## Barry Z

Chris Furman said:


> Still confused... It must be the Polish in me. Haha



Hey ! ... wait a minute ...


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> I'll take those 2 packs if u can wait about a week for the cash.


Lipos are gone, sorry.

Barry - nice to hear from you!


----------



## little will

Chris u have a pm


----------



## f1freak

I see how it is...


----------



## msircracing

*Surprise!!!!*

I know many of you have had concerns about the lighting over the track area......We are in the process of installing additional light as I type....Still won't be perfect but it will be better. Hope to see everyone tomorrow night.

We can all thank Joe Arnone for the lights and Ted for installing and wiring them.....


----------



## f1freak

No 50/50?
:freak:


----------



## msircracing

*50/50*

We will still do the 50/50. We could use some new click track eventually and I'm sure there will be a complaint about something that needs to be upgraded. Then the $$$ will be there when we need it for track improvements.


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> I know many of you have had concerns about the lighting over the track area......We are in the process of installing additional light as I type....Still won't be perfect but it will be better. Hope to see everyone tomorrow night.
> 
> We can all thank Joe Arnone for the lights and Ted for installing and wiring them.....



Awesome! you guys all rock! it's like being part of another family... *tears*


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> I know many of you have had concerns about the lighting over the track area......We are in the process of installing additional light as I type....Still won't be perfect but it will be better. Hope to see everyone tomorrow night.
> 
> We can all thank Joe Arnone for the lights and Ted for installing and wiring them.....


Thank you,


----------



## Rick L

Thanks Joe and Ted and thank you Marc for giving us a place to race.


----------



## f1freak

THIS IS NO JOKE - YOU ARE THE
100,000th VISITOR.

Funny I got that both times I came on here. Those are usually a Phishing scam... 

DON'T CLICK ON IT!!!:freak:


----------



## Chris Furman

f1freak said:


> THIS IS NO JOKE - YOU ARE THE
> 100,000th VISITOR.
> 
> Funny I got that both times I came on here. Those are usually a Phishing scam...
> 
> DON'T CLICK ON IT!!!:freak:



Seriously John... If you got that, your PC is already infected. Download MalWareBytes and clean it.


----------



## C5Vette

Chris Furman said:


> Seriously John... If you got that, your PC is already infected. Download MalWareBytes and clean it.


 
not really......


----------



## Chris Furman

C5Vette said:


> not really......


Ah.. I thought he was talking pop-up. Yea.. Stay away from those, that's for sure.


----------



## msircracing

I feel like I'm back in Arizona again in the track area.....Bright and warm......


----------



## msircracing

Johnny Lee I have something of yours ......I'm holding it hostage.


----------



## johnny lee

???????


----------



## msircracing

Let's just say, now I have your address, Full Name, Date of Birth, Eye Color, Hair Color, Height, Weight and whether you are an organ donor......check your wallet.....


----------



## f1freak

Dave's not here man! :freak:


----------



## johnny lee

Dont sell my info to third parties please!


----------



## johnny lee

Youlk have to bring it to me i cant drive to race night w/o it.


----------



## BrianB.

A bunch of APS and PRS 64 pitch pinions came in today! We also got some other cool stuff, some new 3racing shim sets, heatsinks, and touring car tire holders.

A restock of those hard-to-get TC5/6 6' castor blocks came in as well. Arms and knuckles too. We also got some new tires to experiment with, Sweep 28's.


----------



## forist58

hello i have just got back into rc racing and have been racing in grand rapids but there not racing this weekend do you guys have a race sunday for the 13.5 pan car? thanks


----------



## f1freak

forist58 said:


> hello i have just got back into rc racing and have been racing in grand rapids but there not racing this weekend do you guys have a race sunday for the 13.5 pan car? thanks


If enough of us show up. I have one and have been dying to race it. 
Ray? Gabe? Anybody? Unfortunately I wont be there this weekend.


----------



## forist58

how about any 17.5 ?


----------



## forist58

id like to come out this sunday, what classes have a good turn out?


----------



## f1freak

World GT or 12th Scale?


----------



## forist58

is it oval or road coarse?


----------



## ronbest123

*car for sale*

416 car

t3 xray 

crc 12/s 

world gt car

ron 586 596 -8323


----------



## f1freak

Stock 17.5 TC is big.. then VTA 
We run both oval and road course .. same day.


----------



## forist58

cool ive been working on my setup for the 13.5 0pen oval so maybe ill see ya guys sunday


----------



## BrianB.

Hey guys, heat is on, *heated practice til 8pm!*


----------



## BrianB.

If anyone is looking for a *really nice VTA legal battery:* we just got 2 fantom 5000/50c lipos in stock. They are 79.99.


----------



## Thirtybird

BrianB. said:


> If anyone is looking for a *really nice VTA legal battery:* we just got 2 fantom 5000/50c lipos in stock. They are 79.99.


plugs or deans?


----------



## BrianB.

Thirtybird said:


> plugs or deans?


They have the plugs to a dean connector type deal. 3 holes on the battery, a connector with the balancer and deans on one end, 3 bullets on the other.


----------



## Chris Furman

I wish I was RC Racing right now.


----------



## msircracing

*bay city update*

Just left the track....looks like I'm 2nd or 3rd with my 13.5 car and 1st with my 17.5 car in practice so far. Lots of fast guys still haven't arrived including Greg Qualls. Bob S. is the only other MSI guy here so far, he is a little down on power so he is a ways back but we will get him there! I will try to keep you all posted. See ya sunday.

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Just left the track....looks like I'm 2nd or 3rd with my 13.5 car and 1st with my 17.5 car in practice so far. Lots of fast guys still haven't arrived including Greg Qualls. Bob S. is the only other MSI guy here so far, he is a little down on power so he is a ways back but we will get him there! I will try to keep you all posted. See ya sunday.
> 
> Marc


Good luck,


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> Just left the track....looks like I'm 2nd or 3rd with my 13.5 car and 1st with my 17.5 car in practice so far. Lots of fast guys still haven't arrived including Greg Qualls. Bob S. is the only other MSI guy here so far, he is a little down on power so he is a ways back but we will get him there! I will try to keep you all posted. See ya sunday.
> 
> Marc



Good luck buddy!


----------



## reilly

First Good Luck Marc!! And the other MSI guys taking names in the cellar!!

2nd, 
I have a CEFX EVO I'd like to sell if anyone is interested, it's posted on RC Tech
Thanks,
James

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/476344-cefx-evo-tamiya-suspension.html


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> I wish I was RC Racing right now.


+1 :freak:


----------



## msircracing

*qualifying times for msi*

I'm sitting 3rd in 17.5 and 5th in 13.5
My dad is 5th in 17.5 and 13th in 13.5
Bob Z. Is right behind my dad with both cars
Bob S. went home sick
Greg Qualls never showed


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> I'm sitting 3rd in 17.5 and 5th in 13.5
> My dad is 5th in 17.5 and 13th in 13.5
> Bob Z. Is right behind my dad with both cars
> Bob S. went home sick
> Greg Qualls never showed


Marc, are you having fun.


----------



## msircracing

Willie,

I am having a good time. Thanks for asking....wish I had a running partner....I'm getting ganged up on bad and punted all over the place!!! Still fun though.


----------



## reilly

msircracing said:


> Willie,
> 
> I am having a good time. Thanks for asking....wish I had a running partner....I'm getting ganged up on bad and punted all over the place!!! Still fun though.


It's just like being at home, LOL, but with beer. 

Can you take some Pics of the facility??


----------



## msircracing

Well, I BQ'd with my 13.5 (missed the A by 0.25 seconds).
Starting 2nd with my 17.5.

My dad and Bob Z. Are a ways back, but we are all having fun.

No beer anymore, the rumor was not true apparently.


----------



## mrbighead

Chris Furman said:


> I wish I was RC Racing right now.


Check out this Chirs,

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/12302509


----------



## MAV913

I really wish I could have made it Marc, Sorry I wasn't able too make it. Good Luck to you guys. John B 



msircracing said:


> Willie,
> 
> I am having a good time. Thanks for asking....wish I had a running partner....I'm getting ganged up on bad and punted all over the place!!! Still fun though.


----------



## forist58

thanks to mark and everyone else at msi racing it was fun today, can't wait to come on a wednesday for some intense oval action. ill be gearing for that top end speed:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

No problem Adam. Glad to see you make it yesterday, we will definitely have more oval racers on this Wednesday (if nothing else I will be out there).

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*A Few Notes*

First, we are moving to an 11AM start time on Sundays going forward. Several racers said they would like to get out a little earlier, so this should help.

Second, we should have Sorex 32's in stock on Wednesday, they were ordered and should ship today.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*A Couple More Notes*

First, starting this week we will have heated practice on Friday and Saturday, however, the practice price will be going to $10 per person on those days (or $4 an hour).

Second, next weekend (Feb. 11th, 12th and 13th) we will be having an inventory reduction sale. The products will have a huge discount on them (there will be hundreds of items for sale). This is just to make room for more inventory that will sell much faster. I will be sending out an email reminder soon as well.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## BIGG-K

Why bad weather every wednsday. Why! Why! why! Mother nature just don't want me to race.


----------



## andyv

Well Kevin, the only way that I will be there is in my helicopter. Do you want me to pick you up?


----------



## johnny lee

Same closing time on friday and saturday?


----------



## BIGG-K

andyv said:


> Well Kevin, the only way that I will be there is in my helicopter. Do you want me to pick you up?


Thats even to much snow for a helicopter! I would race since I stay right down the street, but I won't get off work untill 7 or 8. It better be sunny and 50 next wednsday.:thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

It hasn't happened yet. No tellin how much we'll get. Cold as it is it should be light and easy to remove. At least the sidewalk and a parking spot or two.


----------



## forist58

for all the oval guys i just wanted to invite you all to the 2011 super oval champs race @ rapid competition raceway in grand rapids on feb.20,2011. Some of the best drivers in michigan are going to be there and it would be great to have the guys from msi racing coming on out:thumbsup:. if anyone would like more info you can contact rapid competition raceway or myself, thanks Adam Forist


----------



## Rick L

So Marc is there going to be any racing on wednesday...because of the snow


----------



## msircracing

*racing tomorrow*

Hey guys we are still planning on having a race day tomorrow. I'm not very trusting of the weatherman. If we do actually get 12+ inches of snow (which I doubt), racing will probably be cancelled. I will keep everyone updated on here and I will post on our website if racing is cancelled.


----------



## Rick L

if we do get it what about running on thursday


----------



## reilly

How bout, Friday Racing:thumbsup: gives the ever speedy michigan road crew a day to clear up the snow and then EVERYONE can show up for a friday night race frenzy.  It be like old times. 

just 2 cents


----------



## f1freak

FRIDAY WOULD BE AWESOME!  $0.02


----------



## msircracing

I will decide if we are canceling racing around 10am tomorrow. It will be posted. I don't want anybody getting in an accident or hurt trying to get here if the roads are bad.

Thursday is completely out of the question and Friday is doubtful but possible. I guess my question is "are more than 10 people going to show up if I come in on my only day off this week?" 

Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

I will show up Wednsday, Thursday or Friday. Just let me know


----------



## msircracing

I know you will Alston!! You are the best!!


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> How bout, Friday Racing:thumbsup: gives the ever speedy michigan road crew a day to clear up the snow and then EVERYONE can show up for a friday night race frenzy.  It be like old times.
> 
> just 2 cents


Huumm? Friday sounds good. I would be there. Maybe even talk the wife into running oval slash. Now that would be funny. Her marshaling wouldn't be though. Maybe Heather can teach her. Maybe she'll read this and kill me. Uh oh!!


----------



## OvalAlston

msircracing said:


> I don't want anybody getting in an accident or hurt trying to get here if the roads are bad.
> Marc


Racing is worth risking your life for. Lol


----------



## f1freak

LMMFAO:freak:


----------



## reilly

BIGG-K said:


> Huumm? Friday sounds good. I would be there. Maybe even talk the wife into running oval slash. Now that would be funny. Her marshaling wouldn't be though. Maybe Heather can teach her. Maybe she'll read this and kill me. Uh oh!!



You will be missed, please leave your R/C stuff to some one that deserves it.


----------



## Rick L

I'm with Alston...any day does not matter to me I will be there.


----------



## TimXLB

hmmm Friday, I wouldn't mind Friday....IF we get dug out by then. maybe I could some other guys to come with me.


----------



## BIGG-K

reilly said:


> You will be missed, please leave your R/C stuff to some one that deserves it.


Ouch!!! Dam James, thats cold!


----------



## Rick L

I say let's race today roads not that bad.


----------



## OvalAlston

Believe it or not Chrysler shut down today. So I have a SNOW DAY!!!!!! Yeah


----------



## Rick L

Lucky you


----------



## mike smola

Rick L said:


> I say let's race today roads not that bad.


I have to agree with Rick.


----------



## f1freak

Only got 6 inches here. Pht,,, cancel school. In my day we walked to school every day in this stuff.. Hell even worse sometimes. 
I wish I could race every day!


----------



## BIGG-K

Good news is, Chrysler shut down. No work today. Bad news is, my kids all need baby sitters and I'm it.


----------



## msircracing

*Today*

Well, this has been a difficult decision to make. After a lot of thought I have decided to move today's race day to Friday (the 4th) 7pm start time. We are in the middle of a points series and I don't want anyone to get hurt trying to get here or get home. I know this disappoints many of you and I apologize for that. I need to worry about the safety of my customers, employees, friends and family first. Hopefully this will mean some people can race that normally can't race on Wednesdays.

We are open today if you would like to come practice I will be open until 5pm (maybe later if it is busy). Please call the shop with any questions or concerns. I will email this info out and post it on our website but please spread the word for me.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## johnny lee

2 or 3 heats on friday?


----------



## msircracing

We will see how things progress....if everyone is ready to race and gets out to marshal things will be a lot quicker and we might be able to squeeze in 3 heats.


----------



## msircracing

*Shipment Updates*

Sorex 32's are here. We received 16 sets and they will be going fast. If you need a set or 2 please let me know. 

XRay and Hudy stuff will be here either Monday or Tuesday.....It is a ton of stuff, basically everything we had back ordered for the last 3 months!!

See everyone soon,
Marc


----------



## johnny lee

I vote for 3.


----------



## OvalAlston

msircracing said:


> Sorex 32's are here.


First off I wanna say yuk ^^^^^^^

And next I would like to say I also vote for 3 quals and a main. The perfect start for a weekend. 


----------



## little will

I second my chocolate Bear!


----------



## BIGG-K

little will said:


> I second my chocolate Bear!


OMG!!!


----------



## f1freak

Did you shoot your pink monkey ?


----------



## BrianB.

If anyone has a JD + Turk thing its johnny lee and alston


----------



## OvalAlston

BrianB. said:


> If anyone has a JD + Turk thing its johnny lee and alston


Lmao so true nice one Brian!!!!!

I still love u little will.


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> Sorex 32's are here. We received 16 sets and they will be going fast. If you need a set or 2 please let me know.
> 
> XRay and Hudy stuff will be here either Monday or Tuesday.....It is a ton of stuff, basically everything we had back ordered for the last 3 months!!
> 
> See everyone soon,
> Marc


 
I'll take a set of 32's......


----------



## msircracing

Ray,
No problem on the 32's. Also your Hudy tool finally shipped today.

Will,
Your stuff shipped today as well.

Mike Miller,
Your new car shipped today and should arrive on Monday.

We also finally have an Xray 2011 coming back in stock either Monday or Tuesday.

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> First off I wanna say yuk ^^^^^^^
> 
> 




?????


----------



## f1freak

What's that? Ray bought all the sorexe's?


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> ?????


I told you guys Barry was still alive.


----------



## msircracing

I knew you were still alive Barry!!! Yay!! Hope to have you back soon.....

Alston is very "anti-sorex"....that's where the comment came from

I'm excited for a Friday raceday (can't even sleep), its been a long time since we had one!!! See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> I knew you were still alive Barry!!! Yay!! Hope to have you back soon.....
> 
> Alston is very "anti-sorex"....that's where the comment came from
> 
> I'm excited for a Friday raceday (can't even sleep), its been a long time since we had one!!! See you guys tomorrow.


Marc, you can't sleep I just got off work.Please come and open the doors. So I can play with my car,we can take turns running your Oval car.LOL


----------



## f1freak

Barry Z. Was never alive. He's actually an android sent from Signus X1 on a mission to take over the world. But then he found RC racing and told the fearless leader his ship was destroyed my mutants from Uranus and was stranded here. Destined to race toy cars forever but remaining as inconspicuous as always. Skipping races from time to time to seem more human. . lol.


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> I knew you were still alive Barry!!! Yay!! Hope to have you back soon.....
> 
> Alston is very "anti-sorex"....that's where the comment came from
> 
> I'm excited for a Friday raceday (can't even sleep), its been a long time since we had one!!! See you guys tomorrow.



Even though I can't race tonight... Friday night racing always rocked!!! Possibly a change in the future?


----------



## f1freak

Chris Furman said:


> Even though I can't race tonight... Friday night racing always rocked!!! Possibly a change in the future?


I think Marc tried it before and fewer people showed up. 
Unfortunately I won't be able to attend either.


----------



## MAV913

This figures, Finally a Friday night race and I can't make it. Somedays I just hate Boy Scouts. DOAH........


----------



## msircracing

Amazing how many people LOVE Friday night racing, yet it was our smallest race crowd all winter. Race days will remain Wednesday and Sunday.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Amazing how many people LOVE Friday night racing, yet it was our smallest race crowd all winter. Race days will remain Wednesday and Sunday.


Thank you, for coming in on your day off so we could race.


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> Amazing how many people LOVE Friday night racing, yet it was our smallest race crowd all winter. Race days will remain Wednesday and Sunday.


I know it sucks for you, but you have to give people a chance to adjust their schedules. I usually like Fridays, but my routine changed. If race night was Friday....I'd move the routine (and I wouldn't be in Indiana half of the race days!!).....but I probably wouldn't do Sundays also then since they're so close........


----------



## BrianB.

*Heated Practice all day today*, $10 for the day or $4 per hour!


----------



## Barry Z

f1freak said:


> Barry Z. Was never alive. He's actually an android sent from Signus X1 on a mission to take over the world. But then he found RC racing and told the fearless leader his ship was destroyed my mutants from Uranus and was stranded here. Destined to race toy cars forever but remaining as inconspicuous as always. Skipping races from time to time to seem more human. . lol.



DAMN those mutants from your anus ! ..... LOL


----------



## Bigz84

James R, you have PM


----------



## f1freak

Funny think is I think Frank gave birth to one of those mutants during the Series Race. Nasty invisible stinky mutants.


----------



## ewippler

My daughter says she wants to race to tomorrow - will have the slash in tow. She also is selling girl scout cookies if any one is interested (assorted boxes will be available). See everyone tomorrow.

Erik


----------



## msircracing

Tom McGarry your car has arrived......

See Mike Miller I knew I would figure it out!!!


----------



## mrbighead

Little Will Quote:
Originally Posted by mrbighead 
Hi ken,

Just sent my entry form in today. I sign up for open 17.5 and stock rubber. 

Tell Jossens to get his entry in.......unless he is scared


----------



## T Tom

" Tom McGarry your car has arrived...... "

Marc
I expect to see you Sunday or before.

Tom


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Racing and Hobbies Inventory Reduction Sale*

I wanted to announce our "Inventory Reduction Sale" to everyone. This is our largest sale ever!! We have over 2000 items marked from 20-95% off. Bodies, Kits, Batteries, Motors, Parts, Tires, Fuel, Tools.....There is a little bit of everything that is reduced. The Sale will begin Friday February 11th and run until Sunday February 13th. The items that are for sale are priced to move. The deals are in store only, no email, phone or web orders. Also, this is in NO WAY a "store closing sale". I figured I would put that out there before anyone asks.

Hope you can all make it out, spread the word for me!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*XRAY/Hudy*

We just received a huge Xray and Hudy order. If you were waiting on something please let me know. We finally got another T3 2011 in if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## f1freak

Although I'm certain it will close sometime after racing and before Marc goes home...:freak: lol:wave:


----------



## msircracing

Terrible effort John.....but thanks for trying!


----------



## f1freak

Also, this is in NO WAY a "store closing sale". I figured I would put that out there before anyone asks.


----------



## BIGG-K

You guys crack me up. Well, no bad weather and I get off work at 2:30. I'm not going to know how to act, racing with practice first. I'm racing tomorrow boys!:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*Practice*

I forgot to mention anyone named "Kevin Smith" or "Bigg-K" isn't allowed to practice until 6:57pm tomorrow :tongue::tongue:


----------



## andyv

I will be there to race tomorrow and I was wondering if " Boost back on boys " a frustrated person once said? I have heard of some rumors and what to bring!


----------



## f1freak

Run your 17.5 w/boost in the Mod class Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> I forgot to mention anyone named "Kevin Smith" or "Bigg-K" isn't allowed to practice until 6:57pm tomorrow :tongue::tongue:


LMAO!!! I'll probably still suck even if I get there at 10:00 am.


----------



## msircracing

*Tire Warmers*

Hey guys, we just received some Muchmore Black Tire Warmers....can't remember who they are for. Let me know if they are for you please.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Msi Rules!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrianB.

Heated practice all day today, track should be fairly warm already!

Also, still a ton of awesome clearance sale stuff here!


----------



## mrbighead

ewippler said:


> My daughter says she wants to race to tomorrow - will have the slash in tow. She also is selling girl scout cookies if any one is interested (assorted boxes will be available). See everyone tomorrow.
> 
> Erik


Please dont forget my cookies Erik. :wave:


----------



## f1freak

Their girl scout cookies. Not elf cookies.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Their girl scout cookies. Not elf cookies.


Yes john, when are you coming back to race?


----------



## f1freak

Once I get more money.


----------



## f1freak

And Samoas. ;-)


----------



## kyle133

*Action Hobbies Kingsville 7th annual March Meltdown!*

hey guys. my local club is having their annual invitational race and am going to post some info to try and get some MSI racers to come race canadian style  ray cappel has attended this race quite a few times and would love you have some of you other guys join in the fun! :thumbsup:

AHK's 7th Annual March Meltdown

Date: Friday, March 11th - Sunday, March 13th

Friday March 11th
Open practice 10am - 5pm
Controlled practice from 5pm - 9pm

Saturday March 12th
Doors open at 9am
Controlled practice until 11am
Drivers meeting followed by 3 qualifiers, resort after 2

Sunday March 13th
Doors open at 9am
1 round of qualifying followed by mains

Classes: (Essentially the SOS classes and rules)

17.5 Rubber Touring Car 6 Minute Races

Any 17.5 brushless or 27 turn brushed motor 
Open ESC 
Any 2 cell hardcase 7.4 volt LiPo or 6 cell NIMH 
Open tire 
Minimum weight 1400g 
Minimum ride height 5mm 
ROAR Rules apply to everything else 

17.5 1/12th Scale 8 Minute Races

Any 17.5 brushless or 27 turn brushed motor 
Open ESC 
1 Cell Hardcase Lipo 
Minimum weight 730g 
Minimum ride height 3mm 
ROAR Rules apply for everything else 

Mini: 6 Minute Quals, 10 Minute Mains
Tamiya TCS Rules except for following:
Any body designed for M-Chassis use 
Orion or Reedy 2400 LiPo, or 3000 NIMH or lower 
A spec power system will be used. The only motor and ESC allowed will be the Hobbywing EZRUN-35A ESC and the [email protected] motor. These have been rebadged by other manufacturers and they are legal as well. 
Spec pinion sizes for brushless will be 16T for M03/M05/M06, 17T for M04 
Sealed sliver can johnson motors are still allowed, any gearing 

Vintage TransAm 21.5 6 Minute Quals, 8 Minute Mains


Any 4wd 1/10th scale Touring Car chassis 
Any 21.5 brushless motor allowed 
Any 0 Timing ESC (ex. Novak Havoc) or any Advanced timing ESC’s with Spec Programs (ex Tekin RS/RS Pro) are allowed 
All other rules as per USVTA found here: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ 

COT Oval/SCAR 25.5 Oval 5 Minute Races


Any 1/10th scale pan car (road race or oval car chassis). 
Jaco or CRC spec WGT tires. 
17.5 brushless 
Open ESC 
1 Cell LiPo 
Must use Protoform TCC body, Part #1230-30 
Body must be cut to trim lines including rear bumper. 
Minimum weight 930 grams. 

SCAR 25.5 Road Course 8 Minute Races

200MM Pan Car Chassis 
Minimum Weight - 1,030 grams 
Battery - Orion 2400 LiPo Battery Part#14104 or #1400 
Motor - Novak 25.5 SS Brushless Motor Part##3425V or Novak Ballistic 25.5 Part #3625 
Speed Control
Novak Havoc 
Novak Havoc Pro 
Novak Slyder 
Novak GTB Models 
Novak GTB2 (to be released soon) 
Tires - JACO Spec Tires (#JAC2100 Front #JAC2110 Rear) / CRC Spec Tires (#CRC2300 Front # CRC2302 Rear) BSR Spec Tires all these tires are similar compound. 
Bodies - Protoform COT, HPI 200mm 4 passenger bodies 

Fees:
1st Class: $40
2nd Class + additional: $10


Hotel Info:

Adams Golden Acres Motel Kingsville 519-733-6531 
Comfort Inn Leamington 519-326-9071
Pelee Days Inn Leamington 519-326-8646
Ramada Inn Leamington 519-325-0260

**track info and directions here http://www.actionhobbieskingsville.com/index.html ***

race registration : http://forums.londonrc.com/showthread.php?t=43141

drivers list : http://forums.londonrc.com/showthread.php?t=43143


----------



## Thirtybird

wow, all the standard classes we're familiar with - but with Canadian rules? :drunk:


----------



## kyle133

the biggest changes from what you guys run for road course is open esc in stock touring and 21.5 vta insted of 25.5 

ROAR rules for everything else.


----------



## f1freak

Seriously. They need to fix the VTA class. 25.5 is the motor limit for it and please don't argue. VTA has been one of the most stable support classes here and switching back and forth won't do anyone any favors. That's a huge issue as there is already too much diversity in RC racing. That is one of the reasons people get frustrated about rules changes. TC Stock has undergone a miriad of weight changes virtually out dating previously balanced equipment. That's why I have a 416x VTA car. Okay locally your club has decided to stick with the old motor and perhaps it was in the best interest of everyone that did not want to buy a new one. I certain most are not happy with ROAR but VTA is not sanctioned from ROAR. Spec speedos and 25.5. $0.02.


----------



## C5Vette

f1freak said:


> Seriously. They need to fix the VTA class. 25.5 is the motor limit for it and please don't argue. VTA has been one of the most stable support classes here and switching back and forth won't do anyone any favors. That's a huge issue as there is already too much diversity in RC racing. That is one of the reasons people get frustrated about rules changes. TC Stock has undergone a miriad of weight changes virtually out dating previously balanced equipment. That's why I have a 416x VTA car. Okay locally your club has decided to stick with the old motor and perhaps it was in the best interest of everyone that did not want to buy a new one. I certain most are not happy with ROAR but VTA is not sanctioned from ROAR. Spec speedos and 25.5. $0.02.


John....they aren't going to change because of your opinion. They realize the trend and in their defense.....THEY DON'T GO CLASS HOPPING or making changes from week to week like WE did. They have been rock solid and stable and you KNOW what to bring to race there.......

When it suits them.....they'll change.


----------



## mrbighead

C5Vette said:


> John....they aren't going to change because of your opinion. They realize the trend and in their defense.....THEY DON'T GO CLASS HOPPING or making changes from week to week like WE did. They have been rock solid and stable and you KNOW what to bring to race there.......
> 
> When it suits them.....they'll change.


Ray, I be attending this race they support are track ,I think we should do the same for them.


----------



## Rob_Say

It will be great to have you guys out! If you have any questions about the race feel free to PM me.

As for our rules, yes they are different then what you guys run, but we try to keep our classes as consistent as possible. That and there are 3 different permanent tracks part our our yearly series and we are all pretty well in line with each other which is real nice. 

I have been trying to make it out to MSI for ages now but Sundays and Wednesdays are tough for me. Hopefully I can get there soon and check it out!

-Rob Say
Action Hobbies Kingsville


----------



## f1freak

Geez Ray. You think thats what I meant? Some of us that would like to go and can't simply afford it wont want to play if they need yet another motor. Some of us don't have pockets quite as deep as yours. It also looked like there was no World GT class. But then again I prolly don't have the right motor or tires as their rules may have changed. I guess ROAR (for me) hasn't done much but make it next to impossible to keep up with all the changes. the last thing we need is more changes. On Road Racing is evolving WAY to fast for its own good. Tires alone here have almost broken my "fun money account". I just want to race and I don't care who wins. But please lets keep SOMETHING pure. Otherwise the man with the $$$$ will kill it. 

No animosity towards anyones track. Trust me I want to go to the Canadian Race. Please don't read between the lines ... theres nothing there. Only what I said. $0.02


----------



## Thirtybird

kyle133 said:


> the biggest changes from what you guys run for road course is open esc in stock touring and 21.5 vta insted of 25.5
> 
> ROAR rules for everything else.


I wish you luck with your event, and I hope you have a good time. I'd love to join you, but re-investing in last years stuff (for VTA) for one race doesn't make fiscal sense right now.


----------



## OvalAlston

Kyle me and Johnny Lee will be down there new motors and all. Lol!!!!


----------



## kyle133

oval alston thats great to hear! and im glad to see ray is going to attend again this year! yes i am disapointed all the msi vta guys will not be able to race because of the 21.5 rule, but thats what some of our vta guys have ran since the start of the class 3 years ago. it is what it is i guess. i hope maybe some of you guys have an extra 21.5 laying around to put in your car and come race


----------



## kyle133

by the way i have a couple 21.5's i would let an msi racer use in their vta all weekend, just pm me :thumbsup: (one tekin 21.5, one epic)


----------



## kyle133

mrbighead said:


> Ray, I be attending this race they support are track ,I think we should do the same for them.


willie come on over! touring car is very competitve at action! and fast!!!


----------



## Adam B

Thanks for your help yesterday Barry, it is very much appreciated. Even more so since the guy that talked me into touring car don't show up no more to give me advice. I won't say his name, but he has 4 boys, and a thing for corvettes.


----------



## mrbighead

kyle133 said:


> willie come on over! touring car is very competitve at action! and fast!!!


I'm going to try if my job don't put me on Saturday. I want to come to see Rob S haven't see him in a few years.lol.


----------



## C5Vette

Adam B said:


> Thanks for your help yesterday Barry, it is very much appreciated. Even more so since the guy that talked me into touring car don't show up no more to give me advice. I won't say his name, but he has 4 boys, and a thing for corvettes.


Nice!!


----------



## Rob_Say

mrbighead said:


> I'm going to try if my job don't put me on Saturday. I want to come to see Rob S haven't see him in a few years.lol.


Indeed, been way to long! Hope you can make it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*good luck!*

Just wanted to take a quick minute to wish everyone good luck at the grand slam race this weekend!! Kelso and Johnny should have MSI stickers for all of you, make sure you get them!!! See ya when I get back.

Marc


----------



## Thirtybird

kyle133 said:


> by the way i have a couple 21.5's i would let an msi racer use in their vta all weekend, just pm me :thumbsup: (one tekin 21.5, one epic)


Thanks for offering it out there! Now I just need to sell a racing weekend to the wife (who's due at the end of March)


----------



## f1freak

I just wish I had some more cash. Insurance premiums are killing me. Still waiting for taxxes. Races everywhere I can't go to. Sucks.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Just wanted to take a quick minute to wish everyone good luck at the grand slam race this weekend!! Kelso and Johnny should have MSI stickers for all of you, make sure you get them!!! See ya when I get back.
> 
> Marc


Midwest Grand Slam round 4 starts 9am video feed will be back up in the morning www.ustream.tv/channel/nashrcracer.:wave:


----------



## f1freak

So howd u guys do?


----------



## OvalAlston

Right now we are not to doing well. Trying to make it home and the roads are sheets of ice. I will let Willie fill u in on our results. We all did well that I will say.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Right now we are not to doing well. Trying to make it home and the roads are sheets of ice. I will let Willie fill u in on our results. We all did well that I will say.


James was in the A with little will, Alston was in the b main and in the A main for VTA. Willie was in the c main. They should have the results posted tomorrow on hobby talk some time . You guys should of seen little will make it to the a main he did a good job over the weekend just keep up the good work.
Alston is a wheel change you name to fast Alston.LOL
Heather was fast all weekend it took Julie to the mains to get her car together.


----------



## mrbighead

I forgot about Joe and John they both ran good. Thanks goes out to everyone who help me over the weekend.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> So howd u guys do?


John, here are the result for the Grand Slam race for the weekend.

http://www.rc50.com/results/2011circlecity/


----------



## f1freak

Awesome Ty Willy T.!


----------



## johnny lee

*For sale:*

Hello everyone.

Im selling my xray t2 009. It's going to be sold as a ready-to-run/vta ready car. 

All it needs to run are:
-Batteries
-Spur
-Pinion
-And receiver.

Car features:
-52mm ecs - 1 pair
-Exotek lipo chassis
-Novak 25.5 motor
-Futaba 9551 servo
-Speed passion cirtix speed controller
-White spoke vta wheels with tires- only about 10 runs on the set.
-Weighted steel battery brace
-carbon fiber battery brace
-full set of tamiya springs

Car is in great shape. The chassis is only 2 weeks old.
Please feel free to ask questions.

Also, mrbighead. You got mail.


----------



## mrbighead

John Lee, you have mail.
Thanks


----------



## johnny lee

Never received it.


----------



## mrbighead

J.Lee said:


> Never received it.


I GAVE IT TO MARC YESTERDAY AFTER HE GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!! IF IT'S NOT THERE I WILL BE GLAD TO BUY YOU A NEW ONE. THANKS


----------



## BrianB.

*Heated Practice all day today*, $4 hour/$10 for the day!


----------



## andyv

Anyone up to 17.5 1/12?


----------



## OvalAlston

Dead


----------



## f1freak

Zzz. I know right?!


----------



## f1freak

Anyone up for World GT Sunday ?


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Any one up for 17.5 1/12th scale this Sunday????? we're coming down and are looking to run some.


----------



## little will

I am in who's all coming


----------



## TimXLB

Little Will:

Hi,


nevermind


----------



## f1freak

Nobody seems to want to run pan cars any more. Only at bigger events. That's a shame really. I've even concisered a BMI Copperhead 12 wishbone. But not to run once or twice a year. I wish there were more heats of the same class cars. More of all of then actually. Seems like D Mains are a thing if the past.


----------



## mrbighead

f1freak said:


> Nobody seems to want to run pan cars any more. Only at bigger events. That's a shame really. I've even concisered a BMI Copperhead 12 wishbone. But not to run once or twice a year. I wish there were more heats of the same class cars. More of all of then actually. Seems like D Mains are a thing if the past.


John, I bought my just to race at the big races. I guess you need to put all your man thoughts to running the sedan...


----------



## f1freak

mrbighead said:


> John, I bought my just to race at the big races. I guess you need to put all your man thoughts to running the sedan...


Man thoughts ?! lol I guess the issue is I can't seem to make it to very many out of town races. I want to hit Leisure Hours, The Big Rug, Fast Cats, Tge Gate. Did I leave anyone out Marc? . Oh yeah. "The Track", R/C Madness, MSI I'd course these are my home tracks. For some reason Larry's doesn't interest me except for the rock garden. Ahh the diversity. So many tracks and so little time and money. 

This was not a Jack Handy moment.


----------



## mike smola

Anyone interested in running boosted 17.5 or mod sunday? I know Junior and I are planning on it.


----------



## kyle133

pan cars are not dead, just in you guys area it seems. i just ran at lou's speedway up in london ontario yesterday and they had 3 heats of 17.5 1/12th. also 2 heats of WGT :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak

kyle133 said:


> pan cars are not dead, just in you guys area it seems. i just ran at lou's speedway up in london ontario yesterday and they had 3 heats of 17.5 1/12th. also 2 heats of WGT :thumbsup:


Damn !


----------



## mrbighead

This is the new Layout, I hope to see you Barry sometime this week. :wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

Love this layout.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> This is the new Layout, I hope to see you Barry sometime this week. :wave:


I'm planning on tomorrow ....


----------



## ewippler

*FS: 2S LIPO packs (5600 Fanton, 5000IP) - VTA*

FS: 2S LIPO packs (5600 Fanton, 5000IP) - VTA 

I have some slightly used 2S Lipo Packs for sale. I have 2 each of the 5600 50C Fantom Packs and 5000 40C IP packs. The 5600 packs were purchased new in Oct 2010 and the 5000 packs were purchase new in Spring of 2010. 

5600 50C Fantom - $75 each
5000 40C IP - $40 each

PM or email ([email protected]) if interested


Erik


----------



## BIGG-K

mrbighead said:


> This is the new Layout, I hope to see you Barry sometime this week. :wave:


Nice layout. Should be fun tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*a few notes*

Hey guys and girls,
As many of you know, I will do everything humanly possible in order to keep MSI going so we all have a fun place to race. That being said, going forward we will be closed on Tuesdays. We just don't have enough business on Tuesdays to stay open 7 days a week. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. If you have any questions please see me. 

Second,
Many of you have asked me over the last few years to do consignment sales so you can get rid of some of your older stuff. We are going to actively pursue consignment sales starting this week. There are some restrictions so please speak to myself or Brian if you are interested. This is a great way to increase the amount of new racers we can get into the hobby, you never know when the next Mike Smola is going to walk through the door...

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## johnny lee

msircracing said:


> That being said, going forward we will be closed on Tuesdays.


Sorry to hear that Marc. Having worked in a family business, I can understand.
Unfortunately, thats usually the day Alston and I come on to practice and buy things.
Best wishes, mate.

Please support your local hobby shop.

-Johnny


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> you never know when the next Mike Smola is going to walk through the door...
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc



who ??


----------



## motor runnin

Marc, sorry to hear about the business being so slow. I sure do miss racing and all the guys and girls as well. I currently have a job interview coming up soon and if I get the job, i`ll definately be getting back to racing when I get my ducks in a row. Good luck and i`ll catch ya later......Mitch


----------



## msircracing

I just want to get this out there. MSI is in no danger of going anywhere. Tuesdays have always been a terribly slow day for us. Yes the race crowd has been way down this year and we have adapted to make sure we are a successful hobby shop and track. I have had emails and phone calls from concerned racers.....trust me you have nothing to worry about. If you guys want to race at MSI it will be there for you (just not on tuesdays ). 

Mitch,
Good luck at the interview, let me know how it goes. We would love to see you out there racing again.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Msi 4 Life!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhwnissan

Marc, I gotta say, the shop looks great. That inventory reduction you did and reorganizing really added some space and makes the amount of things you have seem much larger. Also, the track layout was great to practice on last night when I was there. Looks like I'll be buying a 2.4 system from you real soon as I'm almost caught back up around the house.


----------



## msircracing

*Fantom Batteries*

Those that were looking for the 2s Fantom 5000mah/50c batteries....they are finally here.

Also, the heat is on and its toasty back there!!!


----------



## msircracing

*daylight savings*

Don't forget to change your clocks tonight everyone


----------



## msircracing

*Spring Points Series*

Our new Wednesday Points Series will begin on March 23rd and the Sunday Series will start on March 27th. The Series will be 10 weeks long instead of 8, there will still be 2 drops (worst 2 finishes). Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Thirtybird

No chance of 3 drops? :hat:

BTW - Our daughter is scheduled to be born that day! So she'll be here in _at most_ 9 days! :freak:


----------



## OvalAlston

You know you are addicted to rc racing if you have consumed at least an ounce of traction compound by having it on your hand during eating and drinking at the track.


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC racing when you wish your real car had dish wheels.


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to rc racing if you have glued yourself to anything rc related several times.


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC racing when you have Marc on speed dial.


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC racing when you use Losi oils instead of ky.


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to rc racing if you have burned yourself, your pit towel or your clothes trying to solder and won't let someone else do it. classic


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC when you're at James' house till 6am and work is 40 minutes away at 8am


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to rc when you bring all of your rc stuff into work but leave your lunch in the car.


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC when you buy Hudy.


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to RC if you have been put out of MSI by Marc or Brian. Lol


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC when you run to the drivers' stand.


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to RC when your iPhone autocorrects any two letter word to Rc because you text the acronym RC so much.


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC when you have more lexan bodies than you've been laid.


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC when you notice the contents of your pit bag have exceeded the value of your real car.


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to RC if u have a duffle bag devoted to tires.


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC when you're not doing it for the girls and the money anymore.


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to RC when your loved ones call to ask where u are and more than 80% of the time your response is at the track.


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to RC when 45% of your daily conversation is about RC


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC when "body rub" no longer sounds sensual.


----------



## little will

Your know your an Rc addicted when u name your kids after Rc drivers.


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to RC if you try to figure out how to make other inanimate objects remote control capable.


----------



## johnny lee

You suck at this Alston.


----------



## little will

You know your an Rc addicted when the contents of your really car are more than 50% Rc related


----------



## OvalAlston

No comment


----------



## little will

Lol^ yours is about 90%


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC when Marc gets nervous because he has to tell you your product is backordered.


----------



## johnny lee

You know you're addicted to RC when you are unmoved when you learn that your RC products were made with slave and child labor.


----------



## OvalAlston

You know your addicted to RC when you find body clips in your washing machine. Lol


----------



## OvalAlston

little will said:


> Lol^ yours is about 90%


So true Will lol


----------



## Adam B

That was some funny stuff Alston & J-Lee


----------



## reilly

OvalAlston said:


> You know your addicted to RC when you find body clips in your washing machine. Lol


WTF, have you been doing in my washing machine??? btw you'll find them in the drier anyway:tongue:


----------



## reilly

You know your addicted to RC when you look at the price of things by how many sets of tires that is... or car kits if it's expensive. HDTV = 2x T3's :thumbsup:


----------



## ercwhtsd

you know your addicted when you spend the winter months driving hundreds of miles, in blizzard conditions, both ways, to play with toy cars.


----------



## f1freak

I have for sale a brand new (warranty replacement) 

Thunder Power 5300mAh 65c 7.4v lipo 

$100

SOLD!


----------



## f1freak

You know your addicted to RC if you go shopping and try to figure out how you can use whatever you are looking at on your car. 

IE. mouthwash, underwear, floormats, garden hose. lol


----------



## f1freak

Happy birthday Fred !


----------



## BrianB.

*Sorex 32's are here.*


----------



## johnny lee

Happy birfday to Fred and Alston!


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao thanks Johnny.


----------



## johnny lee

you know you're an rc addict if you use body clips to hold your clothes on.


----------



## OvalAlston

Hi, my name is Alston and I am a RCaholic. Wow it feels so much better to get that off my chest. I have noticed that it has been harder for me to stay out of my local hobby shop. I sometimes sneak and do it behind the backs of family and friends. I visit websites on a consistent basis for the stuff. I even encourage others to do it with me. Why just last week me and Johhny RC'd for 5 hours straight. I feel like I'm nothing without rc, I shake whenever I hear that Xray is releasing a new model touing car. I don't even hesitate to buy tires every week even tho the sets I have are fine. I have three times the number speedos compared to the amount of cars I have. I just feel like this problem is going to get out of hand but I know with the help of my friends at Msi and RC aynonomous that I will get my RC'ing under control. Thank you

And if you have this problem please speak up it is real. Because after all RC racing is more serious than you think. Lmao


----------



## BIGG-K

OvalAlston said:


> Hi, my name is Alston and I am a RCaholic. Wow it feels so much better to get that off my chest. I have noticed that it has been harder for me to stay out of my local hobby shop. I sometimes sneak and do it behind the backs of family and friends. I visit websites on a consistent basis for the stuff. I even encourage others to do it with me. Why just last week me and Johhny RC'd for 5 hours straight. I feel like I'm nothing without rc, I shake whenever I hear that Xray is releasing a new model touing car. I don't even hesitate to buy tires every week even tho the sets I have are fine. I have three times the number speedos compared to the amount of cars I have. I just feel like this problem is going to get out of hand but I know with the help of my friends at Msi and RC aynonomous that I will get my RC'ing under control. Thank you
> 
> And if you have this problem please speak up it is real. Because after all RC racing is more serious than you think. Lmao


Try 22 years of just what you described. Just ask Bud, Greg, Fred, John Drazba, Allen, etc... We're all old school RCjunkies. We feel your pain. LMAO!!!


----------



## BIGG-K

I'll see you guys wednsday for my bi-weekly fix. Lol!!


----------



## kyle133

you know your addicted to rc when your 1:1 car slides around in the snow, and you suggest ways out loud on how to adjust the suspension :thumbsup:

(side note you know your addicted to rc when you refer to your real car as a 1:1 scale car )


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao Kyle I seriously laughed out loud @ 1:1 reference. 

You know your addicted to rc when u want your pit spot to have an at home feeling. Lol


----------



## msircracing

*points series*

Just wanted to post a reminder that the spring points series starts tomorrow. It is a 10 week series which means the gift card payouts should be bigger. Hope everyone can make it out.


----------



## jhwnissan

Marc, any chance of there being a bit of heat in back tomorrow for practice? I can't remember what days you run it.


----------



## reilly

XLB, 
U have PM


----------



## rsil99

You know your addicted to RC when you can't race for a while and you wondering if Methadone might help. 

Hope to see everyone soon. - Bob S


----------



## msircracing

Can't wait to have you back Bob!! Had quite the battle in oval truck yesterday, Todd has joined us and is running well already.

See ya soon,
Marc


----------



## Bigz84

msircracing said:


> Can't wait to have you back Bob!! Had quite the battle in oval truck yesterday, Todd has joined us and is running well already.
> 
> See ya soon,
> Marc


I could not have done it w/o you Marc. Thank you. :thumbsup:

Bob, I can't wait to run against you, just like old times.

Marc, if i can watch a race like you and your old man had, i'd be more than happy to have my battey die, and sit back and watch you 2 go at it. Awesome race. 

Get back soon Bob.


----------



## rsil99

The sooner the better but it looks like it will be a while - my legs are improving and I can walk, but hands are still pretty much useless. I snuck out and tried driving yesterday when Denise was at work - I went to Burger King, couldn't get my seat belt off and thought I would have ask someone for help - finally got it off, then dropped my tray of food on the floor - it didn't go well but at least I can laugh about it.


----------



## DUBS

You know your addicted to RC when your having withdrawls of traction action. Hope to see you all real soon. BTW, what's the status of 1/12 scale racing?


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> You know your addicted to RC when your having withdrawls of traction action. Hope to see you all real soon. BTW, what's the status of 1/12 scale racing?


 
We'd be happy to see you snail around the track whenever you decide to come back!! LOL.....come on back bud!!!


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> We'd be happy to see you snail around the track whenever you decide to come back!! LOL.....come on back bud!!!


Oh trust me I'll be needing all the help that I can get. Regards from Switzerland!!!


----------



## BrianB.

*F104 Parts in Stock*

We now carry most of the spares you will need to run the tamiya f104 f1 car, spur gear adapters, foam tires/wheels, and a few upgrade parts as well.


----------



## johnny lee

Got an Xray T3'11 roller for sale
Low miles, In good condition and with newer bearings.
At a good price.

Carfax extra. Jk


----------



## johnny lee

$350 for t3'11
$150 for t2'009 -new exotek chassis

Both in great shape
Box included

Gotta sell!
Thanks
Johnny
Texts welcome: 248-703-3857


----------



## msircracing

*Special Orders*

I wanted to give everyone a heads up on a small change taking place at MSI. From now on if you order something that we normally don't stock it needs to be prepaid for and is non-refundable. We have had several issues with this recently. If you have any questions please see me.

Thanks,
Marc Irby


----------



## ovalfan

Marc, am I still good on the Integy setup station thats on backorder or do you want me to come in and pay for it. Just let me know. Bill


----------



## msircracing

Bill, 

You are still good on that, it was ordered before the rule went into effect.....that goes for anything else that was ordered before today as well, sorry for any confusion.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*VTA Nats*

Any update on how the MSI crowd did at the big VTA Race?

Marc


----------



## johnny lee

We have quite a story. I myself won the d-main, heather deserved 2nd but i think finished 4th. Alston finished usgt at 8th in the a-main. James reily finished third for vta a-main, but was robbed 1st. James tq'd and led qualifying during the event. Howard of speed passion will have video recap of final race.


----------



## ercwhtsd

It was good to have you guys out for the weekend, and I am glad you made it home safe.

Very close racing all weekend and I did the best I could to get the leaders through the traffic during the later part of the mains.

It is a very hard job when so many cars are so close, with very talented drivers, and so many races going on within the race itself.

Hope to see some of you folks at the Region 5 race in a few weeks.


----------



## johnny lee

Anyone need:

Traxxas XL5 speedo $40
Traxxas 12t motors 
Speed passion cirtix $40
Novak ss 25.5t - brand new - won @ vta nats $50


----------



## Chris Furman

Anyone - Have a Brand New ThunderPower 17.5 Spec motor... $70


----------



## Adam B

i am having withdrawl shakes from not playing with my toy cars. I miss most you guys. Ray, not so much.


----------



## C5Vette

Adam B said:


> i am having withdrawl shakes from not playing with my toy cars. I miss most you guys. Ray, not so much.


It's nice to know that I'm loved! Grasshopper's training is not complete.... You are still not Jedi....


----------



## Adam B

I am looking for a Xray T3 2010. If anybody has any leads, let me know please.


----------



## msircracing

*track*

Ok everyone, the track was vacuumed last night and the new layout will be in tomorrow morning. I hope everyone can make it out, see ya tomorrow.

Marc


----------



## Adam B

Marc, the track looked great. Also, thanks James for your help last night, and explaining some things to me. Hope to be there Sunday, or on a more regular basis on Wednesday nights. The competition level at MSI is crazy good, and I have a long way to go before I can take Alston out in the A main.


----------



## BIGG-K

Marc, you have a P.M.


----------



## msircracing

Back at ya Kev.


----------



## TimXLB

Reilly:

YHPM


----------



## OvalAlston

*Msi*



Adam B said:


> Marc, the track looked great. Also, thanks James for your help last night, and explaining some things to me. Hope to be there Sunday, or on a more regular basis on Wednesday nights. The competition level at MSI is crazy good, and I have a long way to go before I can take Alston out in the A main.


I totally agree Adam the track looked and felt awesome. Really hope you can make it out on a more regular basis. Unfortunately it will be a long time before you can take me out in the A main partly because I have mastered taking my self out. Lol. The competition and skill level at our track is really beginning to become outstanding and it really pushes everyone to try and go faster which is great, racing at MSI has really groomed me for big races. Hope the crowd continues to grow.


----------



## Hustler

TimXLB said:


> Reilly:
> 
> YHBO


Understatement of the decade...

Julian misses you guys...

-Sean


----------



## reilly

Hustler said:


> Understatement of the decade...
> 
> Julian misses you guys...
> 
> -Sean


Not since I started using Paragon cologne, but it only attracts dudes that play with toy cars....guess I have to rethink that one. 

U should come race I may dust if the 12th scale and show you how its done in the D, painters peel


----------



## Adam B

I just spent a stupid amount of time working on my car just to come in behind every one of you guys. Goooooooooooood Times.


----------



## BIGG-K

Adam B said:


> I just spent a stupid amount of time working on my car just to come in behind every one of you guys. Goooooooooooood Times.


I know how that feels.


----------



## mrbighead

The regional five race is live at the site below. They were having computer problems so you might have to go and keep checking on it.
http://Www.ustream.tv/channel/nashrcracer


----------



## Adam B

Thanks for your help yesterday Ray. Oh wait, you were not there again. HA! Actually thanks again James, the car seems great now, and your fan rocks (dropped the motor temp by 40 degrees). Just need to work on my driving, then maybe by fall I can be one of the fast guys upstairs.


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam u keep makin it out and running a good line like u have been u might be upstairs with the fast guys by mid summer. Lol


----------



## BIGG-K

James Reilly, Adam just reminded me. If you come out to race wednsday, please bring me a fan. What are they 5,10 bucks? What ever. Just bring one please. Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

Looks like Dave Johnson is making his return tonight.....look out!!


----------



## msircracing

BigZ I'm ready for ya!!!


----------



## johnny lee

...Who?


----------



## msircracing

Bigz is Todd.....


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, when are coming back to race. Don't have me come to your house and get you like I did Dave..


----------



## msircracing

Johhny Lee good run tonight!! 

Smola....stick with the TC6!!

Todd, good running with ya!!

Qualls, well.....you need 2 tenths


----------



## mrbighead

That's the same thing I told Mike too, keep the Tc6 LOL.


----------



## Bigz84

msircracing said:


> Johhny Lee good run tonight!!
> 
> Smola....stick with the TC6!!
> 
> Todd, good running with ya!!
> 
> Qualls, well.....you need 2 tenths


Yes, Johnny, very impressive.

Marc, as expected, you put on a clinic. I need, a little, no, a lot more practice to keep up w/ you and Qualls.

It was fun though, thanks

Bigz


----------



## msircracing

Todd,

I had a feeling I would be fast but I never expected 4.6's!! You held your own with Qualls all night...that's not easy to do.


----------



## msircracing

*Reminder*

We will be racing tomorrow (Saturday), doors open at 10am, racing will start at noon. Hope to see everyone out tomorrow.


----------



## johnny lee

I'll be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## OvalAlston

Happy Easter my fellow MSI racers.


----------



## msircracing

*A couple notes*

1) Since Jack the Gripper in becoming nearly impossible to get, we will begin allowing SXT traction compound at MSI in addition to Sticky Fingers. This change takes effect immediately.

2) We will be racing Saturday May 7th (instead of Sunday the 8th, Mother's Day) @ noon. We will be open on Mother's Day from 11:00-5:00.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

Anybody know where one could find setup tips for a F104?


----------



## johnny lee

Marc, did you get my email?


----------



## ovalfan

Hey Marc you have got a p.m.!


----------



## BIGG-K

Ok, I drive my butt off all night, turning a few 10.9s. Then I drive my car 8min in the mains, set it aside, and Dave Johnson redopes my tires, and goes out and turn 10.2s with it. After I just ran the car 8mins people. Damn!


----------



## msircracing

*????*

Kevin,

Who is this Dave Johnson guy you speak of??? Is he good?



Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Irby u at the shop today.


----------



## msircracing

Kelso,

I am here today.....I am so mad at you!!!!! Why didn't you remind me about the leg????? No way I would have let you marshal if I would have remembered that!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

It's no biggie Marc I was feelin better the stitches come out tomorrow so by next week Wendsday I should be back to my normal self for sure.


----------



## msircracing

*Xray*

Kelso,

You are looking at about 2 weeks from tomorrow until its here....it is ordered though.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

You just made my day Mr. Irby thanks sir.


----------



## rsil99

Marc,

Here's the link for the Oval race at The Gate (It's May 14th):
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=324754
Bob S.


----------



## Mike_D

I just saw one of the guys that races up there on hard core pawn trying to sell his heli's roflamo that's great.First of all how did you catch a spot on a prime time Tv show with footage of you flyin you're heli's on national tv awesome job Represent!


----------



## johnny lee

most real show ever. don't mess with the D


----------



## msircracing

*Racing Tomorrow*

Just a reminder, we will be racing tomorrow instead of Sunday (Mother's Day). Doors open at 10am, racing starts at noon. We will still be open tomorrow until 8pm and Sunday 11am-4pm.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Charity Race*

Hey everybody, I was informed yesterday that one of our fellow hobby enthusiasts has become ill and could use a little help from the hobby world. His name is Bill Bridges from Dirt Burners, I have never personally met him but whenever I hear of Dirt Burners, I hear his name brought up and he seems to be cared for by many people. This is going out to all racers, we will host a charity race on Saturday May 28th at 2pm, doors will open at 11am. The entry fee will be $20 (3 heats and a main), oval and on-road racing will both take place. There will be no trophy or points or anything on the line. We just want everyone to come out and have a good time and support a friend. $10 of each entry fee will go to Bill and his family. We will also have a 50/50 drawing which we will donate as well. There will be a donation box set up that day also. We will be serving lunch all day long and invite people to bring snacks and deserts. If you have any questions about the event please feel free to give us a call at the shop, 586-552-4425. If you are not a racer or won't be able to attend and would like to help out please let us know and we will make arrangements for you. We hope everyone can make it out to support Bill and his family.

On a side note, we will not race that Sunday (May 29th), which was scheduled to be the last day of our spring points series....We will be moving that race day to Sunday June 5th.

Thank You for your time and support,
Marc Irby
MSI Racing and Hobbies


----------



## johnny lee

i approve this message


----------



## Adam B

Good deal. Hopefully some of those that have been away (RAYMOND) can make it. 

We can play with our toys for a good cause ...SWEEEEEEET! Wifes & girlfriends still will not buy it though, lol.


----------



## C5Vette

If I can quit this weekly Indiana thing....you can rest assured, I'll be right back there! Keep practicing and running!


----------



## Adam B

C5Vette said:


> If I can quit this weekly Indiana thing....you can rest assured, I'll be right back there! Keep practicing and running!


BRAVO SIERRA! This charity race is on a saturday. You are not in Indiana on Saturday.


----------



## Adam B

Just some thoughts...

First, I had another fun night at MSI, thanks Marc. Also, Mike S your track layout seems to have gotten mostly positive reviews, good job. Mr. Stamper, it was nice seeing you back on the track. Gabe, stop day dreaming when you have to marshal, lol.

On another note, I watch the races closely with the hopes that it would make me a better driver. I have noticed that AT TIMES there is racer courtesy.Why is it not all the time? I have seen guys pull over and wait for another car they wrecked, and I have seen people drive right through another car. All this does is cause heat and drama. During the grandslam race they had a meeting and mentioned something about a 3 turn rule. Just an idea, should we have the race announcer basically tell a slower car to allow a faster car by if he see it fit no matter what position he/she is in? I know I try to go wide to allow a faster driver by in areas that allow it, and usually it tends to hurt me more than anything.

New racers hear this grumbling going on, and can sense the tension. Even though it may be good for competition, in the long run it is bad for the hobby.

In a nut shell, these are toy cars, and a hooby for most of us. WE ALL WANT TO WIN, and the great thing about MSI is there is such great competition levels. Anybody in the A main can win, and most of the B main racers barely miss the A. 

Again just some thoughts, and my opinion. Not trying to start drama here, just trying to defuse future issues. 

Adam


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam I agree 100% the skill level at MSI is great enough to know that u have a finger that can move the throttle control forward as well as back. It is the faster guys job to know when to take it easy. At the same time the slower guys should know that moving out the way actually helps your time instead of having someone plow through you and get you stuck or even worse potentially break you. We all have a responsibility to our selves and our fellow racers to make it fun competitive racing at a local hobby shop level. We are not battling for national championship or sponsorship. Let's take it easy and have a great time racing.


----------



## johnny lee

all wrong.
you hafta HIT IT! 
youve gotta NAIL IT, 
PIN IT to WIN IT!


----------



## Bigz84

Oh J. Lee, hasn't Wizard Reilly taught you anything???  :wave:


----------



## johnny lee

its our motto


----------



## WarpWind

I was wondering if you have any rubber tires in stock for this weekend? 

Bill D.


----------



## msircracing

*Rubber Tires*

We will have Sweep 32's and 28's, Sorex 32's and 28's and some other random tires 

Hope you can make it out, if you would like me to hold you a set please just let me know which ones.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

James R, you have PM


----------



## Matt K

Alright you bastards, Ive been convinced to make a come back


----------



## Mike Slaughter

What are the popular TC classes at MSI these days? Spec 17.5?

Thanks! Looking forward to Saturday.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Adam B

17.5 stock, or spec. Also, F1 has gotten popular. Of course there is still VTA, oval car (13.5 open), and oval truck (17.5 open). They have a novice oval class also, which is usually a Slash (2wd), or anything really. But 17.5 is the biggest class.


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K I'm very happy to hear your coming back we almost have the whole upstairs back.


----------



## johnny lee

i got a mamba max pro for sale at a low price. pm or text 2487033857 thanks!


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Benefit Race*

Just wanted to remind everyone that the benefit race for Bill is this Saturday at 2pm. Doors open at 11am. Even if you can't make it to race hope everyone can make it out to donate to a good cause and have some great food. Here is some of the HOMEMADE food that will be offered:

Burgers, Hot Dogs, Italian Sausage and peppers, Sloppy Joes, Potato Salad, Macaroni Salad, Pasta Salad, Baked Beans, Chips, pop and water will also be available to anyone that races or makes a donation no matter how large or small. Every little bit that we can do to help out will be awesome.

Entry fees are $20 per class ($10 goes directly to Bill along with any additional donations). We will also be having a 50/50 drawing, tickets will be $5 each, half will go to Bill and the winner will get the other half.

Hope to see everyone out on Saturday!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

Is it saturday yet? I got things I need to try!


----------



## kevinm

Mike Slaughter said:


> What are the popular TC classes at MSI these days? Spec 17.5?
> 
> Thanks! Looking forward to Saturday.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I was going to ask the same question (but it's been answered already), so I'll ask a different one. What traction compound brand(s) are allowed?


----------



## msircracing

Jack the Gripper, Sticky Fingers and SXT 3.0.


----------



## msircracing

*Thank You!!!!*

Just wanted to take a quick minute to thank everyone that made it out today for our benefit race. It was good to see everyone having a good time and supporting a good cause. We were able to raise $650 to help Bill and his family. I believe James Reilly is going to deliver the money directly to Bill within the next couple of days.

Thanks Again and See You Soon,

Marc Irby


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Just wanted to take a quick minute to thank everyone that made it out today for our benefit race. It was good to see everyone having a good time and supporting a good cause. We were able to raise $650 to help Bill and his family. I believe James Reilly is going to deliver the money directly to Bill within the next couple of days.
> 
> Thanks Again and See You Soon,
> 
> Marc Irby


Thank you Marc, and family for being a great host as always. It was good to come out and race today, especially after having such a big scare a couple of weeks ago. I had fun even though I didn't run oval Slash. Lol! The food was great too. And once again, that macaroni salad was slammin!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

What Kevin said. It is great to have a nice place to race at. Everybody seemed to enjoy the day, and food. Good racing for a good cause. It was nice to see Barry out also. Thanks again!


----------



## mrbighead

Marc,

It was good to see everyone come out to help someone out. I want to thank everyone who but the time in for this race. See you next Sunday... Barry come back soon some of us do miss you .lol


----------



## Adam B

James you have PM, also I need a fan please.


----------



## rsil99

Marc - Had fun Saturday, my truck sucked for the qualifiers, only made about 20 laps in three races but the car was pretty good. I need speed (but who doesn't). Going to Buffalo today - won't be there Wednesday. See you Sunday. Bob S.


----------



## msircracing

*Hour Changes*

Store Hour Changes for the week of June 5th thru June 11th

Sunday 9am-5pm
Monday 2pm-8pm
Tuesday Closed
Wednesday 1pm-10pm
Thursday 11am-8pm
Friday 2pm-8pm
Saturday 1pm-8pm

Sunday racing on June 19th (Father's Day) will be moved to Saturday June 18th at 1pm (doors open at 11am).

This is just for the week I am on vacation, after that we will resume our regular store hours and racing schedule.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## BrianB.

Small change to the above posted hours. 

*Friday we will be open from 12(noon)-6pm.*


----------



## OvalAlston

New layout is in guys a bit tricky but think u all will enjoy. It's something a little different. If u have any questions or concerns please come see me and or Johnny Lee. If u have any complaints we definitely ask that u come and see me and Johnny Lee so that ur complaint can be heard and adressed accordingly. Thank you


----------



## Adam B

Post a picture, or text me one please.


----------



## Adam B

*The layout*

The layout


----------



## OvalAlston

It turned out to be a really nice layout. Want to give a special thanks to Brian for his help and input. It was drawn up by Johnny but with me and him together it got a little crazier than what we had started out with. It should be a fun race day tomorrow.


----------



## BrianB.

We Will Be Racing On Saturday, 6/18
At 2pm. 


The Store Will Be Open 11-3 On Sunday (fathers Day)


----------



## johnny lee

anyone got a tc6 for sale?
furman?


----------



## Adam B

J.Lee said:


> anyone got a tc6 for sale?
> furman?


He does. He wants $350, never fully assembled and some extra parts.


----------



## msircracing

*Happy Father's Day*

Happy Father's Day to all the MSI dads out there. Hope your day is relaxing as could be and the best day you could hope for. A special Happy Father's Day to the "MSI father" himself. Happy Fathers day to my dad, without him, none of what we do twice a week could be possible (for more than obvious reasons).

Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Right or wrong the point series start this week correct.


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

The new series will start Weds July 6th and Sunday July 10th.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## kyle133

Man I miss racing with you guys! Hope all is still well :thumbsup: I need another TC to come give that ray cappel guy a run for his money


----------



## kyle133

marc, what is the status of 12th scale racing at msi? would it be worth my time to jump on my sled and saddle up the huskeys for a trip from canada?


----------



## msircracing

*12th scale racing*

Unfortunately, 12th scale racing disappeared in December at MSI. Still love to see some of them out there!!!

Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Should be a great night of racing guys we have so called Dave Johnson joining us. First person To take him out tonite gets 10 bucks lol just kidding can't wait to race today.


----------



## msircracing

*Race Announcer*

Wanted to put a quick note out there.....

Brian gave me his notice yesterday, he found a pretty good position in another company. Please join me in wishing him the best in his new job. That being said, I am now looking for a race announcer (again) for Wednesdays and Sundays. If you know of anybody that may be interested please let me know. Brian said he will be able to help me out for a couple of Sundays until I find someone and Blake is going to announce Wednesdays as well. At this time I am not replacing Brian in the store, I will be here for you guys open to close for a while.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Fantom*

Those that have been waiting for Fantom batteries, they are here!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

J.Lee said:


> anyone got a tc6 for sale?
> furman?


Sorry J.Lee... not for $250.


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc new layout in


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Yes the new layout is in.


----------



## Adam B

*Layout*

Here it is


----------



## sg1

What classes are popular?
I seen a few posts ago 1/12 is disappearing there.
Hows WGT?


----------



## OvalAlston

Grip is up guys. Layout is cool and flow really well. Some nice laps have been layed already. 

World gt is gone. Havent see one in quite a while. I know some guys that still own them just getting them to the track is the problem.


----------



## Desrosiers

In the fall I'll be joining the show, 17.5 TC and 13.5 oval. I'll have a 12th scale ready as well if it gets going (still my favorite class). See you all in the fall:wave:


----------



## C5Vette

So....Is there an altered schedule for this (The July 4th) weekend?


----------



## C5Vette

kyle133 said:


> Man I miss racing with you guys! Hope all is still well :thumbsup: I need another TC to come give that ray cappel guy a run for his money


 
Alrighty Kyle! I hear Kawada and Schumacher make good cars....Maybe you could try one of them! LOL!


----------



## msircracing

*2 things.....*

First:
Johnny, how did it go????
Second:
The only change for this weekend is being closed on Monday the 4th (which I know isn't technically the weekend, figured I would put that in before Adam calls me out). Other than that its racing and business as usual.

Let me know if there are any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*13.5 oval*

Dan D.,

That's awesome to hear!!! Always great to have another racer join the oval scene. Hope to see ya soon.

Marc


----------



## Adam B

C5Vette said:


> So....Is there an altered schedule for this (The July 4th) weekend?


Ray, MSI don't race 1/8th scale buggies. :tongue:

...then again neither do you


----------



## C5Vette

Adam B said:


> Ray, MSI don't race 1/8th scale buggies. :tongue:
> 
> ...then again neither do you


I really like the edit comment! LOL


----------



## OvalAlston

Why do I love Wendsdays so much. That's right today is raceday. Hope to c u all at the track today.


----------



## msircracing

*Early Close Today*

I wanted to give everyone a heads up that we will be closing between 3:00 and 3:30pm today for "computer and building maintenance". I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Please feel free to call the store with any questions. We will be returning to our normally scheduled hours tomorrow.

Thanks,
Marc Irby
586-552-4425


----------



## msircracing

*Reminder*

Just a reminder...we are open 11-8 today, 10-5 tomorrow (we ARE racing), and closed Monday for Independence Day, also closed Tuesday (normal). We will begin our points series Weds July 6th and Sunday July 10th.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

Had a great time today, even though I choked in the main. Never been so happy to come in 3rd, lol. Thanks for your tip on the sway bar Johnny, it seemed to help.


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

Just a reminder that the points series starts tonight!!! 10 weeks long with 2 drops. Hope to see everyone make it out.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

I'm so excited hope to c everyone out at the track.


----------



## johnny lee

cowabunga!


----------



## msircracing

Sweep 32's and SXT 3.0 are back in stock!!!


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Sweep 32's and SXT 3.0 are back in stock!!!


That's good news my bottle is almost empty.I have two sets of tires already, but I guess I could use a another set. Is the track setup for on- road.


----------



## C5Vette

Just a heads up to you guys.... We lost one of our racing buddies yesterday. He's a Canadian racer that came to many of our club races and events. Joe Demarce. He was always a great guy that would give you the shirt off of his back! He always made me feel extremely welcome at his track as well.....

He will be missed!

Ray

http://www.legacy.com/can-windsor/Obituaries.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=152438281


----------



## Adam B

*Possible new class...*

MSI had sold a quite a few of the Traxxas 16th scale 4wd vehicles. I think there has been enough interest and buzz about them to justify running them on the road course. 

Here are the rules (as of now)
1. Stock Traxxas ESC/Motor (Brushed or Brushless at this time both allowed)
2. HAVE FUN
3. One battery (Stock battery, or 2 cell lipo only)
4. HAVE FUN
5. Carpet friendly tires. 10th scale touring car tires will work on these vehicles
6. HAVE FUN
7. Any chassis tuning is allowed, suspension upgrades and so forth. 
8. HAVE FUN. This is a very cheap class to get into. The brushed RTR kit is around $200. I have priced suspension hop ups, and part replacement costs, and all are really reasonable. This would be a great class to get somebody's feet wet in the hobby at a cheap price, or a fun class for serious racers to run that SHOULD be stress free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

It was awesome to see three heats of 17.5 at the track today. Congrats to Alston for his win. Also nice to see faces that have been away, and you Ray. 

On a side note, another 16th scale Traxxas was sold today. And there seems to be interest in racing these from current racers, and new people. Hopefully this can grow and be a fun new class. It has to grow, how else is baby Reilly gonna get her start?


----------



## msircracing

*thank you!!!*

I just wanted to write a quick "thank you" to everyone that made it out today!!! I know it was a bit warm in the building but you all still seemed to have a blast. It was a great crowd, great racing and it was awesome to see some faces we haven't seen in a while.


----------



## morris

looking for a good tc6 setup, heard you have a few running vta that are dialed..anyone willing to share their secrets ?


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Racing and Hobbies Important Changes*

Effective immediately we will be changing our store hours:
Sunday:9am-5pm
Monday:4:30pm-9pm
Tuesday:4:30pm-9pm
Weds:4:30pm-10pm
Thursday:4:30pm-9pm
Friday:4:30pm-9pm
Saturday:11am-8pm

These are changes we needed to make to continue to have a fun place to race and hang out.

Our race schedule will remain the same, weds at 7pm and Sunday at noon.

Alston Kelso, John Lee and Adam Buchholtz will be running the store during these hours. Please contact them if you need anything. I can still be reached via email and I will be frequently checking my Hobbytalk PM's.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

These email addresses should currently be ready for use. As always you can still email me but I can't guarantee a timely response.

I want to say THANK YOU to Alston, John and Adam for helping us out!!! And also a THANK YOU to all of our loyal customers, I know this may be difficult for some of your practice and shopping schedules. We will try to make this transition as smooth as possible.

Thank You,
Marc Irby


----------



## ovalfan

Hey Marc, I just wanted to let you know I sent you a pm about the SC10 4X4 parts. Bill


----------



## msircracing

Well, after my announcement earlier, I heard people talking about their concerns. Let me put this out there before anyone worries when they don't need to. I have worked for a company that went out of business, I saw the signs and upper management chose to not correct the problems in order to save the company. I HAVE made arrangements to ensure MSI stays around for many years to come. I'm not saying we were on the verge of going out of business, we just needed change to ensure a long term future for our track and hobby shop. I look at many of my customers as friends and I am as close as family to others. I hope this answers some questions that are out there. If you have any other concerns please feel free to contact me.

Bill, I received you PM and we have ordered your parts....worked as a good training tool for my new hires .....your battery should arrive either tomorrow or Friday, I will let you know as soon as it shows up.

Hope to see everyone soon,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

*Facebook Page*

It is a work in progress, but here is a link to the MSI Facebook fan page. Sales, new items, video clips, etc, will be posted. It is also a cool way to spread the word, as it as helped my work bring in jobs we would not have gotten otherwise.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MSI-Racing-Hobbies/162225257176570


----------



## OvalAlston

*Tuesday*

Hey Guys,

Just a reminder MSI will be open tomorrow. Hours are 4:30-9:00pm great time to come practice right before racing Wendsday. I know we are all pushing to catch Barry. Hope to c some of u guys make it out.


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a reminder MSI will be open tomorrow. Hours are 4:30-9:00pm great time to come practice right before racing Wendsday. I know we are all pushing to catch Barry. Hope to c some of u guys make it out.




?????


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry Z said:


> ?????



Barry don't act like u don't know what I'm talking about. I seen that horsepower.


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> Barry don't act like u don't know what I'm talking about. I seen that horsepower.



yea, maybe down the straight .... but your killing me (and everybody else) throught the infield. Like I said before, ' there's a new sheriff in town and his name is ALSTON !' lol


----------



## OvalAlston

Well thanks Barry for the compliment. I just got fast from watching u guys getting plenty of help and advice and doing the most important thing *PRACTICING*. Not to mention having great competitors to push me every week at MSI.


----------



## Adam B

Barry, he cheats. Don't let the man fool you. We all know it, but you are the one that has to live with yourself Alston. LOL, just kidding...maybe.


----------



## Adam B

It is so hot, I bet I can get my sweeps to perform like sorex's.


----------



## OvalAlston

Hey if anyone is looking for a killer volts Fantom 6000 60c orange 2 cell I have one I want 80. Has about 8 cycles if that. Still looks new. Thanks


----------



## Adam B

Anybody know the link to the Hyperion site for USA? I found the worldwide one, and one for the UK. Please & thanks!


----------



## Adam B

The MSI team is working on something big and exciting. We will keep you posted as more details are hashed out.


----------



## msircracing

*midwest grand slam series*

I heard there was a rumor in the pits last night that there was not going to be a grand slam series this year, the is completely INACCURATE. I spoke to Ken Miller on the phone today, here is what he knows for sure; the Gate will host the Halloween Classic (leg 1), we will host the motor city showdown (leg 4, the finale), and there will be 2 other races that have yet to be decided. Our race will be around February 18th and 19th (that is not set in stone).

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z

I heard a rumor that a new layout was going in, any truth in that ?


----------



## msircracing

*new layout*

Barry,

That rumor was true...we will be putting in a new layout Sunday night, I know its been a while, I will make sure they aren't in for so long going forward....

Marc


----------



## Adam B

*New in stock and on sale for one week*

We now have a M11X in stock. It is on sale for $369.99 until 8/12/2011. Normal price is $399.99!!!!!


----------



## reilly

For the Local Guys, 
I have two spec R Xray gear diffs that I would like to have a happy home, 25 each, LMK 

Best regards, 
James


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> I heard a rumor that a new layout was going in, any truth in that ?


Barry, I will post a pic of the layout tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Marc, THANKS for the pizza yesterday !


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Barry,
> 
> That rumor was true...we will be putting in a new layout Sunday night, I know its been a while, I will make sure they aren't in for so long going forward....
> 
> Marc


Barry, New Layout , I hope to have some speed to keep up with you on this layout. LOL:wave::freak::hat:


----------



## Adam B

We got a large Xray order in today!
Todd your gear diff is in, Ray your ECS, and spring retainers are in as well.

**Also, just a reminder the M11x is still in stock and selling for $369.99 until close of business Saturday. Regular price $399.99**


----------



## Adam B

*Pit cleaning saturday 8/20/2011*

Next Saturday the pit areas will be cleaned. Anything left on the floor, empty tables (spots with no mat, cars, charges, etc), or ledges (upstairs) will be considered trash and disposed of. 

If you own it and want to keep it, please be sure it is DIRECTLY on your table, not under it, next to it, on the chair, etc.

I am having people come in to take care of this. They do not know the difference between good or bad parts.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Gt35rgsx

Heard some ppl talking over here about offroad in the fall??? let me know so i can spread the word for you guys.


----------



## Desrosiers

When do the fall point series begin? Will be out in the next few weeks to get my cars setup and gear in order. (do you have a nice hauler bag in stock?). Thanks.


----------



## msircracing

There are still a few weeks left in the summer points series. Probably about 5-6 weeks until the fall series starts (I should have the points updated and posted by weds.). Unfortunately, we don't have an hauler bags in stock currently but we are expecting them any day now. Hope to see you soon.

Marc


----------



## johnny lee

zomg everyone come race tomorrow! i need you! thx


----------



## mrbighead

Did you guys get any sweeps in yesterday? If not I will take Barry's, I know he should have 20 sets or more new in the pack..lol


----------



## OvalAlston

No sweeps yet should be hopefully before the week is out.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Did you guys get any sweeps in yesterday? If not I will take Barry's, I know he should have 20 sets or more new in the pack..lol




sorry Wille, I need all of them .... lol

Actually, Alston put me down for a set.
Thanks.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, are you coming to the track today, if so what time?


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, are you coming to the track today, if so what time?


If I make it, it will be around 4:30


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> If I make it, it will be around 4:30


l hope you make it old man.lol


----------



## Adam B

Willie, Ray, and Barry - Sweeps are here and a set is being held for each of you.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, I might save you a set of tires your to fast.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, I might save you a set of tires your to fast.




... not fast enough to catch Dave, Reilly, Smola and Alston !!


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> ... not fast enough to catch Dave, Reilly, Smola and Alston !![/QUO
> 
> Barry, your just as fast sometimes.


----------



## Chris Furman

TC6 sold! thanks for looking


----------



## reilly

Just a reminder, the points series race will be on this Sunday.


----------



## OvalAlston

*Sweep* tires are in guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny lee

*Monday!*

I am proud to announce that MSI Racing and Hobbies will be open on Monday, Labor Day, for your rc pursuits! We will be open during our normal hours. [4pm - 9pm]. We hope that everyone has a great weekend and look forward to seeing you!


----------



## mrbighead

J.Lee said:


> I am proud to announce that MSI Racing and Hobbies will be open on Monday, Labor Day, for your rc pursuits! We will be open during our normal hours. [4pm - 9pm]. We hope that everyone has a great weekend and look forward to seeing you!


Thanks Mr. Lee, guess I have to bring you some food on Monday if I come up there. lol 
Dont forget to order my tires in black rims Solaris Medium one set......:wave: Barry we all miss you at the track today Dave was there but no Barry.:dude:


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry we all miss you at the track today Dave was there but no Barry.:dude:



Sorry Willie, way to hot !!!


----------



## BIGG-K

I got to agree with Barry, its too hot to be in there today. But I'll be in there sweating tomorrow. My tires should be well broken in now.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Sorry Willie, way to hot !!!


Barry, your to cool to be hot. It was not that bad yesterday, Sunday it suppose be a little cooler after it rain.if not bring fan and my chicken sandwich.lol


----------



## OvalAlston

New Fantom motors have come in guys all that were spoken for are here will have another shipment soon. Please if you would like a motor please call the store or pm me to be put on the list. THX!!!!!!!


----------



## GM8

Hello, thinking of picking up club racing after a long time out of the hobby. Do you require personal transponders?


----------



## OvalAlston

Not necessary we have transponders we loan out during racing a bit bulky but they get the job done.


----------



## GM8

any recommendations for 12th scale (17.5 or 13.5) tires and bodies?


----------



## Adam B

People tend to like the CRC 12th scale car, which they have in stock. Right now it sounds like the hot class will be 17.5 "blinky". Which is stock, no timing advance speedo, or boost. I am not sure on the tires, but others can help you there for sure. I would guess the body just depends on your cars handling. They offer many bodies, all of which will handle a certain way.


----------



## Chris Furman

Ok guys have a couple Xray parts left... All brand new in box.

2 new SpecR Gear diffs.. Xray sticker sheet and ball diff bearing tool. Send me PM. Thanks!


----------



## Chris Furman

You guys still running F1?


----------



## Adam B

Yes they are still running F1 cars. Not sure how the turn out is on sunday though.


----------



## ewippler

I brought my F1 car on Sunday, but no additional runners. Hopefully more in weeks to come.

Also, did anyone happen to find a "Reily 5V DC fan lying arround in the front pit tables? I bought one from him and seem to have misplaced it. 

Erik


----------



## OvalAlston

I was there yesterday Erik and didn't pay any attention when I go in today I will look where u were sitting at. If u left at the track should still be there.


----------



## OvalAlston

Also Erik did u talk to Marc about what u needed from Novak if not shoot me a pm and I will talk to him about it we will be placing a Novak order soon.


----------



## ewippler

I did call Marc about the Novak speedo. He said it would be in tomorrow. Not a big rush if it arrives this week or next.

BTW - did you ever find a misplaced "Reily fan"?


----------



## Chris Furman

Nevermind.. found a truer.. thanks Marc.


----------



## Adam B

Oops!


----------



## Mac The Knife

According to the MSI website, Y'all are running 17.5 Rubber Tire Touring Car, VTA, 13.5 12th scale, and 13.5 World GT?


----------



## Adam B

Right now it is mostly 17.5, VTA, and F1. Plus they race 13.5 oval car, and 17.5 oval truck. A bunch of people are getting 12th scales ready to race soon. WGT has faded a bit.


----------



## Mac The Knife

I guess I don't have to get my blinkity 12th scale ready for tomorrow then.


----------



## Chris Furman

I'm thinking about building a spec RCGT car.. but run VTA motor limits. Just prefer the newer bodies and wheel styles. Hopefully they will let me run with VTA.. but I don't need to be included in the points, oust me out of that. I'm in it for the fun.


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Exciting News and Info*

I apologize for the lengthy post/email in advance but there is a lot of info to be given out at once.


First, beginning This Wednesday (9/21/2011) our hours will be changing, hopefully for the final time. The hours will be as follows:


Sunday: 9am-5pm (Racing starts at noon)

Monday: 11am-9pm

Tuesday: 11am-9pm

Wednesday: 11am-9pm (Racing starts at 7pm)

Thursday: 4:30pm-9pm

Friday: 11am-9pm

Saturday: 11am-8pm


Hopefully this will be much more convenient for everyone.


Second, we will be hosting our 3rd ANNIVERSARY RACE on Saturday October 15th, 2011. Doors will open at 7am for practice, racing will begin at 11am. We will have 4 qualifiers (there will be a resort) and a main for all classes. This will be a road course event only (sorry Dad, Greg, and Bob S.). This should be an awesome warm up for the upcoming Grand Slam Series races. I should have a flier of some sort made up by this week. We will be using all of the typical rules used at major events... The first entry will be $35 ($30 if you register before October 5th) and each additional entry will be $15. Trophies will be given to the top 3 finishers in each class (a-main only) and for the Top Qualifier in each class. We will offer the following classes:


17.5 Rubber Blinky TC

VTA

F1

1/12 17.5 Blinky

World GT


Additional classes may be offered if we have 6 or more pre-registrations for a class.


Third and finally, Our next points series will begin Weds Sept. 27 and Sunday Oct 2nd. This will be a 12 week series. I will have the exact dates posted this week. We won't race on major holidays and we will try to not have the points series be on the same day as major local on road races. There will be a few additional prizes given out this series as well. We will have the normal prizes (gift cards to the top 3 in each class that has enough racers;average of at least 6 per race day, your worst 2 finishes will be dropped from the standings). The additional prizes will be given out as follows (please ask questions if this is not clear, remember I am NOT an attorney):


a) To qualify a class must average at least 10 entries per race day/120 total (Weds and Sunday will be seperate).

b) All race days will count (no drops)

c) Fastest lap during the series; qualifiers and mains count (I know the layouts will change)= $50.00 cash

d) Most Laps in ONE Main event= $50.00 cash

e) Most laps completed during the main for the entire season = $50.00 cash

f) The following prizes will be paid in cash or MSI gift card (If you select a gift card you will receive an additional 10% payout)

1st Place=$100

2nd Place=$75

3rd Place=$50

4th Place=$45

5th Place=$40

6th Place=$35

7th Place=$30

8th Place=$25

9th Place=$20

10th Place=$15


Again, I apologize for the long post but its a lot of info I needed to get out right away. Please contact me with any questions.


Thank You,

Marc Irby

MSI Racing and Hobbies


----------



## mikeblackstock

marc,

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Barry Z

Don't lose those printouts !! lol


----------



## Lessen

What are the local specs on this "F1" class ya'll run? What cars are used? Motor? ESC? Battery? Tires? 

I think there is some mild interest by a couple regulars down here at The Gate for F1 style cars. Just curious what the local standards are.


----------



## msircracing

*MSI F1 rules*

I guess we haven't been super strict on our F1 rules so far. Here are the basic guidelines though:

21.5 brushless motor
ESC with no timing advance (blinky)
Foam or rubber tires; most guys are running foam
Chassis just needs to be an F1 car; most guys run a Tamiya F103 or F104

That's pretty much it, just a fun second class for a lot of our racers.


----------



## Lessen

Thank you sir.


----------



## ewippler

I have run my F104 with the 540J brushed motor. Speeds are compariable to brushless, but at lower cost (especially if you have the motor/speedo already lying around). Main difference is the brushed motors get really hot and don't have strong brakes. Hope to see you racing F1.

Erik


----------



## msircracing

*New Hours*

Reminder that today starts our new hours:

Sunday 9am-5pm
Monday 11am-9pm
Tuesday 11am-9pm
Wednesday 11am-10pm
Thursday 4:30pm-9pm
Friday 11am-9pm
Saturday 11am-8pm

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

OK guys.. I purchased a Slash brushed kit for my daughter. She loves driving it, but would like to drive it on our tall grass. I need to get her a Stampede instead, so I have the Amsoil body, only run twice, just like new condition Slash for sale. Never been out of training mode! Everything included, box, manuals, parts, etc.

$200 at MSI under consignment... Save yourself over $50 after tax!

Buy it, you will not be disappointed and you'll save some money!!! As soon as you pickup, I am going to purchase a new Stampede from MSI.

Please send me PM.
Thanks.
Chris


----------



## mrbighead

Adam, now you have to learn how to wheel your VTA car like Dave, the new 2011 USVTA Southern Nationals winner for VTA and 17.5. Good job Dave you need more practice it was not easy EA gave you a good run all weekend.


----------



## Desrosiers

TC Blinky and 17.5 oval. See you tomorrow.:wave:


----------



## johnny lee

ooo another oval racer! 

come on out tomorrow racers!
looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Adam B

Glad you are coming again Dan!


----------



## msircracing

Just a reminder to everyone.....tomorrow kicks off our most exciting and highest points series ever!! We should see some awesome racing....

See everyone tomorrow.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Desrosiers

Oval is super fun:thumbsup:. I never ran oval before this past few weeks, it's great!

Get one... Some of you guys need to set your 17.5 TC's on the work bench for a bit and actually have some fun racing RC cars.

Oct 12th will be my next time out. 17.5 oval and 17.5 Blinky TC.:wave:


----------



## Adam B

Remember that after Wednesday the registration fee for the anniversary goes up $5. Save yourself some money and at least register one class early!


----------



## wilk30

*p.m*

mac I send you a pm


----------



## msircracing

Wilkie, back at ya!


----------



## Adam B

There has been interest in running 13.5 and mod 12th scale. If anybody wants to play along, please post in the anniversary race thread. Some guys from Indy want to make the trip.


----------



## Chris Furman

Anyone interested in continuing the RCGT class? It is now called USGT.. and being governed by the TransAm class that hosts VTA.

The ones that ran RCGT last year, rules are pretty much the same. Now that the TransAm folks are behind it, it will keep it's momentum since they are already running large races.

21.5 motor.... Blinky ESC
Sports Car body (no touring bodies...)
HPI X-pattern tires w/ Stock foams. (new USGT rules are whatever the HS wants... But since everyone has X's from RCGT... that is the most popular choice.)


----------



## johnny lee

lucky you ask.

alston and i are in the process of whipping something up for just this topic.

we have plans to fuse rcgt/usgt with our vta class.

we want to run hpi vta tires and hpi x patterns for tires. both are allowed.
vta bodiesmand realistic rcgt bodies
25.5 motor
blinky speedo.
1550 minimum weight.


----------



## Bigz84

J.Lee said:


> lucky you ask.
> 
> alston and i are in the process of whipping something up for just this topic.
> 
> we have plans to fuse rcgt/usgt with our vta class.
> 
> we want to run hpi vta tires and hpi x patterns for tires. both are allowed.
> vta bodiesmand realistic rcgt bodies
> 25.5 motor
> blinky speedo.
> 1550 minimum weight.


I know Mike Miller and I plan on switching over. I have a new body painted and some old NTC3 treaded tires that worked well last time I was out. We plan on running VTA rules as J. Lee said.


----------



## johnny lee

MSI will be open at 11am untill 5pm tomorrow, Sunday 10/16/2011.


pm me if anything extraordinary is needed.
thanks
-johnny


----------



## msircracing

Before any rumors fly too quick....there was a break in at MSI tonight. Most importantly nobody was injured and any damage that was done can be repaired. On a side note, gotta hand it to the Roseville PD. They already have the person under arrest and will be spending the weekend in a jail cell. Now I am going to sleep.....finally.

Marc


----------



## toytech

msircracing said:


> Before any rumors fly too quick....there was a break in at MSI tonight. Most importantly nobody was injured and any damage that was done can be repaired. On a side note, gotta hand it to the Roseville PD. They already have the person under arrest and will be spending the weekend in a jail cell. Now I am going to sleep.....finally.
> 
> Marc


that sucks, prosocute the loser.


----------



## Lessen

msircracing said:


> Before any rumors fly too quick....there was a break in at MSI tonight. Most importantly nobody was injured and any damage that was done can be repaired. On a side note, gotta hand it to the Roseville PD. They already have the person under arrest and will be spending the weekend in a jail cell. Now I am going to sleep.....finally.
> 
> Marc


Damn. That's horrible. I hope you can get back to "business as usual" as swiftly as possible. You guys put on a damn good show. Keep it goin!


----------



## msircracing

Things are back to biz as normal....just minus one display case and one window.


----------



## Chaz955i

msircracing said:


> Things are back to biz as normal....just minus one display case and one window.


All things considered I guess it isn't that bad. Nobody got hurt and Insurance should cover the rest. Just glad it didn't set you back too far if at all. You have a great facility and a exceptional group of racers/ helpers. No doubt biz as usual in no time.


----------



## Desrosiers

17.5 TC and 17.5 oval truck. See you tomorrow:wave:


----------



## Adam B

Well, tomorrow a lot of us head to the Halloween Classic. I wish all you MSI guys good luck and hope to see us do well. You fast guys need to clean house, I will make sure I get the tail end covered!

psst, Marc... instead of buying windows, counters, and silly stuff like that, we need to design Team MSI shirts to represent buddy.


----------



## msircracing

I thought you guys were all gonna be skins and everyone else could be shirts...


----------



## Adam B

That could be a plan, but if Lil Will didn't wear a shirt, we wouldn't see him. But if I didn't that could scare enough people away for me to lock up a place in the A main....hmmmmmm


----------



## msircracing

There ya go....always be thinking strategy!


----------



## msircracing

*Heated Practice*

Alright everyone its that time of year again....beginning next week we will have heated practice on Friday and Saturday...practice fees will be $10/day and $4/hour...Practice during all other times will not change ($5/day and $2/hour).

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z

... as Dufner would say, " n i i i i ce" .


----------



## msircracing

Hey Barry, I sent an email to your yahoo account, when you get a chance check it out..might be helpful, might not be.

Marc


----------



## Adam B

Barry Z said:


> ... as Dufner would say, " n i i i i ce" .


He says that? I don't think I heard that no less than 100 times this weekend, LOL.


----------



## msircracing

*Early Close Tonight*

Hey guys I know this is short notice, I had short notice too. We will be closing at 5pm tonight. Sorry for the inconvenience. We will resume our regular hours tomorrow. 

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## C5Vette

msircracing said:


> Hey guys I know this is short notice, I had short notice too. We will be closing at 5pm tonight. Sorry for the inconvenience. We will resume our regular hours tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


 
I'm sorry that is unacceptable!! And here I was gonna come give you some money!!!


----------



## TimXLB

Alston:

Yhpm


----------



## OvalAlston

Back at ya XLB


----------



## Adam B

Remember the clocks change tonight!


----------



## OvalAlston

^^^^^^I almost forgot lol


----------



## Chris Furman

Barry Z... you have PM!


----------



## Barry Z

Chris back at ya ....


----------



## Adam B

Spent last night, and tonight working on my TC. Marc, please pad the walls so it may take a couple hits before I have to redo all this work.


----------



## msircracing

Don't you already have padded walls in your workroom?? Or did you mean on the track?


----------



## Adam B

I heard this noise all day and night. Finally figured out what it is. Crickets from your "joke".


----------



## OvalAlston

Ha ha.........weak


----------



## msircracing

*Saturday 11/12/11*

We will be opening at 12:30pm this Saturday instead of 11am. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

*For sale*

Thunder Power THP610 Charger - $60
Trinity 10.5 Motor (like new) $35
1 cell 6000 mah Battery $35 
2 - Losi Mini-T trucks. NiMh Battery packs, parts and extra tires. $100 for both


----------



## Adam B

.....


----------



## mrbighead

Adam B said:


> Tire Truer - SOLD!
> Thunder Power THP610 Charger - $60
> Trinity 10.5 Motor (like new) $35
> 1 cell 6000 mah Battery $35
> Novak Edge $75
> 2 - Losi Mini-T trucks. NiMh Battery packs, parts and extra tires. $100 for both


Adam, you need to keep that 10.5 so you can run it in VTA Mod on Saturday'.lol


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> VTA Mod


I cannot even imagine


----------



## Adam B

Not making it saturday Willie. Things came up, sorry.


----------



## Adam B

I will sell my F104 Pro Black edition, new foam tires (2 sets I think), new rubber tires (set on car used one day + another set unmounted), hop up parts, Speed Passion 21.5, Speed Passion ESC, misc other parts and servo for $270. All you need is transponder and receiver. I will even throw in a 2 cell battery. If you want it as a roller with servo, and parts $220.


----------



## Chris Furman

msircracing said:


> We will be opening at 12:30pm this Saturday instead of 11am. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc



Now... 12:50pm and no one here!


----------



## mrbighead

Adam B said:


> Not making it saturday Willie. Things came up, sorry.


Adam, you miss a good race 28 people 17.5 class.


----------



## Chris Furman

Anyone have a mill? 

James.. do you still have one? I have a Losi steel tray that needs to be milled out and the rear bulkheads.


----------



## msircracing

*????*

Alright everybody, I will try to keep this as short and simple as possible....I heard a rumor today that MSI is closing in February, that is COMPLETELY NOT TRUE! If we were closing I would not continue to order thousands of dollars in product every week. The only thing that is going to happen in February is going to be me looking for a different location, that will create more foot traffic and hopefully bring new racers into the hobby. My lease is good here until October 31st of next year. I will be in this location until at least then, after I leave this location, I WILL MOVE to a different one, I have no intention of closing. Please help spread the word that we will remain open for many years to come, the location will just be in a different part of the metro Detroit area. Please contact me with any questions or concerns.

Thank You,
Marc


----------



## Bigrigjeff

Thats good to know. Because you have started somthing good and it needs to grow.

Thankx.


----------



## msircracing

*Racing this Wednesday*

A few people had asked if we are racing this Wednesday...YES we WILL be racing this Wednesday November 23rd....We will also be having a Black Friday sale on the 25th....Doors will open at 6am....I will post the flier on Hobbytalk and also email it to those on our email list when we close on Wednesday (probably around midnight).

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*M11 for sale*

......


----------



## msircracing

*Black Friday Sale*

Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday!!!

Marc


----------



## msircracing

There is a mistake on the flier.....we are not open thanksgiving day.....the sale is for friday and saturday, the 25th and 26th. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Bigz84

.....


----------



## Bigrigjeff

*Sweet deals, Team Shelby will be in, if Adam gets up. *


----------



## TimXLB

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends at MSI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OvalAlston

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!!!!


----------



## Bigz84

"The 2011 Ford Mustang body from HPI Racing brings the latest version of the most legendary muscle cars to the RC fans everywhere."

Hey Alston, this would be cool to have to run againt your 2011 Camaro.....
I just saw this on RCEASY
Now if they can make a 2011 Charger/Challenger, we can run VTA, 2011 style....


----------



## msircracing

*Jack The Gripper*

After an extremely long wait we finally have some Jack The Gripper in stock. We have a very limited supply, if you want a bottle you need to call the store. Don't send me a PM or an email because I may not receive it before we are sold out. It is the new foam applicator bottle. 100ml, $13.99.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## little will

does any one a have a 25.5 i can buy from them ?


----------



## reilly

Marc, you have PM


----------



## msircracing

Reilly, back at ya


----------



## reilly

You have some mail, HotShot :tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, MSI will have a new layout on Monday...its going to be fun and fast.


----------



## TimXLB

Mr. Reilly:

YHPM


----------



## msircracing

*Holiday Hours*

Please take note of the following schedule changes:

Dec 24th: CLOSED (Racing on Friday Dec 23rd @ 7pm)
Dec 25th: CLOSED (No Racing)
Dec 31st: 11am-4pm (Racing on Friday Dec 30th @ 7pm)
Jan 1st: CLOSED (No Racing)

Please contact the shop with any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

*Shameless Plug*

Like stated above, this is a shameless plug for my auto/truck repair shop. I have set the labor rates low enough that you will be able to have your car/truck fixed and still cover race entry fees! 
https://www.facebook.com/timleslieautoandtruck


----------



## TimXLB

Reilly:

YHPM


----------



## msircracing

*Layout*

This one will be in for a while....hopefully you like it or learn to like it!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z

I want to be the first one to complain , why did you put it on the ceiling ?


----------



## msircracing

I put it on the ceiling to change things up a bit...plus imagine the amount of traction compound I will sell!!! I needed the laugh today Barry, THANK YOU!


----------



## Lessen

Is that intended to be counter-clockwise? I like the hairpin at the end of the long straight. That's sweet.


----------



## Bigz84

James Reilly, you have mail


----------



## msircracing

Yes it is counter clockwise....


----------



## johnny lee

hey racers,
we drove on the new course last night... 
and it was a riot just practicing! 
best layout i've driven on. 
nice one marc!

i cant wait for the races wednesday
hope everyone can make it out.


----------



## Desrosiers

> i cant wait for the races wednesday
> hope everyone can make it out.


TC and Oval Truck. See you tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## NakalKid

Any xray parts get in?


----------



## msircracing

*Xray Shipment*

This week's Xray shipment has not come in yet and I am pretty certain it will be a small shipment (should be here tomorrow). The distributor has been out of stock on several things until at least next week. What are you waiting on? I can let you know as soon as it gets here.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## NakalKid

Gear diff and depends what else you get in.


----------



## ewippler

Hi Marc,

Hate to ask if the T3 '12 kit arrived yet. Probably not based on the comments above.

BTW - Anyone looking for a slightly used Xray T3 '11, pelase let me know. It will be for sale in a few weeks.

Erik


----------



## msircracing

Erik,

Sorry, we are still waiting for them. We are hoping to get our kits and diffs along with many other things from Xray by the end of next week.


----------



## johnny lee

deleted


----------



## johnny lee

does anyone have an xray t3 front belt? its urgent! thanks!


----------



## ercwhtsd

J.Lee said:


> does anyone have an xray t3 front belt? its urgent! thanks!


John-

If it is the stock 507mm, you could substitute it with a Corally or HB/HPI. If it is 513mm then Corally


----------



## johnny lee

i believe it os the 513 but we dont run that car up here
thanks for the suggestion tho


----------



## johnny lee

i believe it is the 513 but we dont run that car up here
thanks for the suggestion tho


----------



## mrbighead

J.Lee said:


> i believe it is the 513 but we dont run that car up here
> thanks for the suggestion tho


I have a extra 305432 belt that use a can have marc replace next week for me. 3 x 513 I love you man...


----------



## johnny lee

woo thx willie youre amazing!


----------



## mrbighead

J.Lee said:


> woo thx willie youre amazing!


Only if my wife would say that..


----------



## msircracing

We have no power at the store right now...we will be closed until the power comes back on. Please call the store to make sure we are open before driving out to us. Sorry for the inconvenience. Hopefully we will be back up and running by tomorrow for racing.

Thanks,
Marc
586-552-4425


----------



## msircracing

*Power Back On*

We have power today and we will race today. Doors open at 9am and racing starts at noon.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## wilk30

mac I pm you


----------



## msircracing

Wilkie you have PM


----------



## ovalfan

Marc, you got e-mail


----------



## msircracing

Bill, e-mail replied to.


----------



## wilk30

*need parts*



msircracing said:


> Wilkie you have PM


pm rigth back at you


----------



## msircracing

Wilkie, back at you now.


----------



## wilk30

Back at you again mac


----------



## Miller Time

Check out this thread and please post your opinion in it

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3991185#post3991185


----------



## msircracing

*Theft*

I never thought I would have to make this post....EVER. However, here it is. Going forward if I catch anybody stealing, I will call the Roseville police. I don't care if its $0.50 from the concession stand or a $500 kit. After personally witnessing it and then seeing it take place on video I am no longer making any exception to this. To me stealing is stealing. I hope this puts this issue to rest.

Marc


----------



## johnny lee

for sale is my used xray t3 2011 w/ 52mm ecs $275
sold separately are
*xray upper clamps: like new $55
*xray gear differential: $40
*xray t3 2012 top deck like new: $35

pics coming this afternoon.

it is in good shape with new plastics on all around.
chassis is the cefx aftermarket. also comes with the original chassis.
addtional specs and items include:
*52mm xray ecs
*xray hard foam bumper
*orange aluminum steering assembly
*aluminum lipo stops
*3.0 & 2.6 springs
*1.4 & 1.2 sway bars
*2 sets of l1 + l2
*1 set of h1 + h2
*spool & ball diff

free shipping conus. usps priority
thanks for looking.


----------



## Dasmopar

Woodville mall was closed tonight by the County or City. Some of us are looking for a place to call home untill Pat gets a new track/shop up and running. What days do you run F1 and what hours do you race on sundays?


----------



## OvalAlston

We run f1 on both Wendsday night racing as well as Sunday. Sunday we open at 9:00am and racing starts 12:00 noon. Sorry to hear about the bad news of your track closing.


----------



## msircracing

*XRay*

I hope everyone is sitting down when they read this post.....our XRay backorders are finally shipping today and will arrive Thursday...gear diffs, kits, arms, knuckles, ball studs, upper clamps....the list is extremely long!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Unfortunately i was sitting down but now that I have regained consciousness I am so excited.


----------



## johnny lee

my pants need changing now


----------



## little will

i can help u johnny


----------



## msircracing

*Pm*

Wilkie,

You have PM.

Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Quickbooks*

I'm hoping someone can help out our shop......Does anyone have any "connection" with Intuit (Quickbooks)? We need a program from them and they want a ridiculous amount of money. If anyone has a way of receiving Intuit products at a discounted price and can help me out please let me know....It needs to be a licensed version.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## NakalKid

Did the X-ray parts actually come in today?


----------



## johnny lee

should be there today we dont open untill 430pm today however


----------



## wilk30

what time is racing today


----------



## Dasmopar

So is the wed. night racing done and replaced by friday night racing?


----------



## ovalfan

I believe that they are racing tonight because of being closed on Sunday for the holiday.


----------



## reilly

yep, exactly right due to sunday being a holiday.

Best part Marc bought pizza. Thanks MSI 

I laugh at you Dasmopar...no pizza for U. LOL


----------



## Adam B

Just wanted to wish my toy car family a Merry Christmas, and may santa bring you all xray parts. And if you are on the naughty list, enjoy your TC6, LOL


----------



## Barry Z

do you guys have front arms for a ' lump of coal ' ?

Happy Holidays to all !!!


----------



## msircracing

*heated practice monday dec 26th*

Barry, I don't think we have those but I'm sure Johnny can figure out a way to make XRay arms fit! 

Since I know many of you won't be working on Monday we will have heated practice all day the 26th. Hope to see everyone soon, have a Merry Christmas!

Marc


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Shop open today for last minute gifts??


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> do yo u guys have front arms for a ' lump of coal ' ?
> 
> Happy Holidays to all !!!


Barry, bring me a chicken sandwich on wednesday that can be my gift. I would ask for money but your cheap like me.


----------



## johnny lee

merry christmas and happy holidays to all my friends, customers, and lovers from msi! 

~keep your tires treated
johnny


----------



## ovalfan

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone at MSI for a great night of racing last night. it was my first time out in a number of years and I can't wait until next Friday.
Happy Holidays everyone :wave:


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, bring me a chicken sandwich on wednesday that can be my gift. I would ask for money but your cheap like me.



lets see if you can guess what I bought you for Christmas.
Close your eyes ....... what do you see ?


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Merry Christmas to all my friends at MSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> lets see if you can guess what I bought you for Christmas.
> Close your eyes ....... what do you see ?


Same thing I got last year.


----------



## bobbyh808

msircracing said:


> Barry, I don't think we have those but I'm sure Johnny can figure out a way to make XRay arms fit!
> 
> Since I know many of you won't be working on Monday we will have heated practice all day the 26th. Hope to see everyone soon, have a Merry Christmas!
> 
> Marc


Marc thanks so much for holding the kit for me. I'm in town and enjoying the day with the family so I will see you tomorrow to pick up my new ride.

Merry Christmas,
Bobby H.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*Orders this week and next*

Our distributors aren't shipping out on the next 2 mondays so our shipments will arrive Thursday instead of Wednesday.

Thanks,
Marc

Bobby,

Not a problem at all to hold the kit. I hope your Christmas went well. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## johnny lee

hey everyone reminder that tomorrow is the 2011 monday-after-xmas practice day!
track will be heated. come throw down some laps and get dialed in so you can open a can of [email protected]$$ on alston kelso!


----------



## msircracing

*Novak GTB*

Does anyone have a GTB that they are looking to get rid of? It needs to be the original, not V2. If you still have one that works and would like to sell it please let me know.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## BIGG-K

msircracing said:


> Does anyone have a GTB that they are looking to get rid of? It needs to be the original, not V2. If you still have one that works and would like to sell it please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Dammit man! Thats the one I sold with my oval car. You're about a year late. Well anyway, I'm racing two days this week. I don't know how to act. I will see you brite and early. And I pray that my wheels and tires show up. Even if they don't, I'm racing anyway. See ya!


----------



## reilly

BIGG-K said:


> Dammit man! Thats the one I sold with my oval car. You're about a year late. Well anyway, I'm racing two days this week. I don't know how to act. I will see you brite and early. And I pray that my wheels and tires show up. Even if they don't, I'm racing anyway. See ya!



Santa must have been reaalllyy nice to Mama to let you race two days in one week. 

LOL.


----------



## Adam B

Are you racing this Friday night? And is it going to be 2 heats, or 3 with a main?


----------



## johnny lee

xray gear diffs for sale
also new ecs 52mm and new rear 52mm alum complete driveshafts


----------



## DISH

Anyone running F1 Friday? Thinking of making the hike...


----------



## msircracing

We are racing this Friday at 7pm. We will be running 3 heats and a main.

Hope to see everyone make it out!

Marc


----------



## Bigz84

J.Lee said:


> xray gear diffs for sale
> also new ecs 52mm and new rear 52mm alum complete driveshafts


you have a pm

James,
you also have a PM. It's about an old friend from school....


----------



## Dasmopar

reilly said:


> yep, exactly right due to sunday being a holiday.
> 
> Best part Marc bought pizza. Thanks MSI
> 
> I laugh at you Dasmopar...no pizza for U. LOL


Not cool man, not cool. You know how I get about missing out on free pizza.


----------



## ewippler

I have one I was planning to sell. It is in good shape with a fan. I had it in my vta car up until 2months ago. Let me know if your still need one.

Erik



msircracing said:


> Does anyone have a GTB that they are looking to get rid of? It needs to be the original, not V2. If you still have one that works and would like to sell it please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


----------



## ewippler

*Xray T3 2011 roller for sale - $274*

Also have an Xray t3 2011 rolling chassis for sale - $275. Will bring it on Jan 8th if anyone wants to take a look.

Erik


----------



## TimXLB

Happy New Year to all my friends at MSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msircracing

*heated practice*

I know its last minute but we will have heated practice today starting at 11am.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## DUBS

Hi all! Is 1/12 scale alive? Thinking of making an appearance.


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> Hi all! Is 1/12 scale alive? Thinking of making an appearance.


 
Plenty dead on that front. All it takes is three and I bet Marc would do two if it was consistent. What motor combo are you planning on running. It's been all over the map, but I think 13.5 open ESC is going to come back soon... Joe Trandell wants to run that and I think it's more fun as well.


----------



## DUBS

Anything will work for me. Still have the 13.5 in the car with the Tekin setup.


----------



## DUBS

Is anyone using the Hobbywing 1s esc from CRC?


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> Is anyone using the Hobbywing 1s esc from CRC?


A few guys are. I haven't seen it used in 1S applications yet though


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> A few guys are. I haven't seen it used in 1S applications yet though


I like the fact that the booster is built in. Do you know of any other manufacture having similar features?


----------



## C5Vette

DUBS said:


> I like the fact that the booster is built in. Do you know of any other manufacture having similar features?


 
I've heard a rumor that the next generation Tekin is going to have it built in......time to wait..... Just use a receiver pack for now!


----------



## DUBS

C5Vette said:


> I've heard a rumor that the next generation Tekin is going to have it built in......time to wait..... Just use a receiver pack for now!


I think your right.


----------



## andyv

*?*

Hey Eric do you still have the car?


----------



## ewippler

andyv said:


> Hey Eric do you still have the car?


Hi Andy,

T3 2011 is still available. I will be up at MSI on Sunday if interested. It is cleaned and ready to go.

Erik


----------



## Adam B

If possible, can you 12th scale racers save me your trashed bodies? My son's gravedigger needs something to smash.


----------



## johnny lee

I got some for you Adam plus some vta and tc


----------



## msircracing

*MSI Racing Announcement*

The following changes will probably make some of our racers mad, some happy and some won't care either way. This has been a very difficult decision to make. 

Starting the week of February 6th we will no longer race on Wednesday or Sunday. We will move our racing to just Friday night. I didn't want to do this in the middle of the Sunday points series. We will run 3 qualifiers and a main, we will start at 7pm. If the nights start to get way too late we will move the start time to 6:30pm. We will strictly be enforcing the 2 minute rule. If you aren't ready to go when the tone goes off you miss that race. We will have heated practice Thursday and Saturday all day as long as people use it. Starting February 12th we will no longer be open on Sundays, but we will be open from 11am-9pm Monday thru Friday and 11am-8pm on Saturday. Please PM me or contact me at the store with any questions.

Also, MSI Racing and Hobbies no longer has any form of wireless network. This was a privilege that was given to the racers and it was abused. As always one or two people can ruin something for everyone. 

Please help pass this along to all of the racers, not everyone checks out this thread.

Thank You for Your Support and Understanding,
Marc Irby


----------



## Miller Time

Midwest Grandslam Entry list started here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4023599&postcount=2113


----------



## Bigz84

J lee, you have mail on your new user name...


----------



## johnny lee

replied


----------



## DISH

What are the current race days/nights until Feb.?


----------



## mrbighead

DISH said:


> What are the current race days/nights until Feb.?


Dish, please let me know when your coming to MSI to race. I need you to paint a few bodies for me.


----------



## msircracing

Dish,

We are still racing weds at 7pm and sunday at noon. This will be the schedule thru feb 5th. After that, we will be switching to Fridays at 7pm. The first Friday will be February 10th.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## NakalKid

Is the current track layout going to remain in until the point series ends?


----------



## msircracing

Yes it is. There is a $25 cash payout for the fastest lap run on each layout with a max of four layouts during the series. This is the fourth layout so it will be in thru feb. 5th.


----------



## tom kelley

Hey with the move to Fridays I might be able to race again. Anyone want to start 12th scale?


----------



## Miller Time

looks like I might be heading up that way Sunday, anyone up for some 12th 13.5 or mod?


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> looks like I might be heading up that way Sunday, anyone up for some 12th 13.5 or mod?


Sweet at least your warning people now...speaking of warnings Willie looks like I'm gonna be at summit Saturday.... Consider yourself warned..


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Sweet at least your warning people now...speaking of warnings Willie looks like I'm gonna be at summit Saturday.... Consider yourself warned..


I'm trying to make it, the snow is the only thing that might stop me from coming.my real car sucks in the snow, ken glad to someone else kill marc boards beside me.


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> I'm trying to make it, the snow is the only thing that might stop me from coming.my real car sucks in the snow, ken glad to someone else kill marc boards beside me.


Looks like we're gonna get some snow to so who knows


----------



## Miller Time

So no 12th crowd?? it's a long way to travel just to harass Willie


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> So no 12th crowd?? it's a long way to travel just to harass Willie


bring that f1 car out then,


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> bring that f1 car out then,


Willie, since your too scared to get a 12th scale, I just ordered another T/C. I bet I can hit more boards, faster than you can :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Willie, since your too scared to get a 12th scale, I just ordered another T/C. I bet I can hit more boards, faster than you can :thumbsup:


I don't think so I was at MSI on friday and broke twice, I'm glad to see you race a real car.it takes a real man to run rubber tires. Lmao


----------



## Tim Stamper

Big 12th turnout last night. The day I disassemble mine, the class returns. 

Not like I could run it anyways. Oval Truck was actually fun last night and it didnt trigger my hand to start shaking. 

I am putting the 12th gear into the WGT car, we might try and get a few of those out there. 13.5 open speedo.

Good night overall.

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

Tim, that sounds good about running WGT.


----------



## johnny lee

anyone else down for 12th this Sunday? so far me, alston, and jossens.


----------



## ronbest123

*for sale crc 12 scale*

crc 12 scale like new 100.00
586 596 8323


----------



## Tim Stamper

Anyone wanna come up and practice tomorrow(saturday)? I'm off and have nothing better to do.

I'll be transplanting gear and working on the roundy-round car. Got my good speedo and a new motor in it. Can't wait to try it. 

Tim


----------



## CarbonJoe

Any flyer yet for the Final Leg of the Midwest Grand Slam being held at MSI?


----------



## msircracing

*Motor City Showdown*

Joe,

I just spoke to Ken, he is sending me the flyer tonight and I will post it either late this evening or tomorrow morning. The dates are February 25th and 26th and there will be an F1 class of some sort (rules haven't been decided yet for F1).

Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Motor City Showdown 2012-Midwest Grandslam 4th Leg*

Here is the flyer for the Motor City Showdown 2012-4th leg of the Midwest Grandlslam. The race dates are Saturday February 25th and Sunday February 26th. We will also be having our club race Friday the 24th starting at 7pm ($12 entry fee for the club race; $6 for each additional class). There will be no oval racing Friday the 24th. Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Marc
586-552-4425


----------



## martymiller35

I was thinking the original date was February 18th & 19th for the GS race, I assume that changed?


----------



## msircracing

You assumed correctly....The original dates interfered with another event so we had to move it.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

2012 Snowbirds Update

Speedzone drivers Dave Johnson and Sal Amato look to be doing well so far. Hopefully they can move up a few spots in Q3/Q4 to solidify their current A-Main positiions.


----------



## msircracing

Starting February 6th our new hours and race schedule will be:



Sunday: CLOSED

Monday: 11am-8pm

Tuesday: 11am-8pm

Wednesday: 11am-8pm

Thursday: 11am-8pm

Friday: 11am-10pm (Racing starts at 7pm)

Saturday: 11am-7pm



We will be closed Monday February 20th for Presidents day. 



Racing will be at 7pm every Friday, 3 heats and a main. Heated practice will be on Thursday and Saturday for now, this may change depending on demand.



Thank You,

Marc


----------



## johnny lee

bring your 12th scales!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam B

Closed President's Day? One would think you are in a relationship with somebody that worked bank hours maybe, and are looking for brownie points. HA, bank holidays are the days I look forward to working long days, possibly because I may be married to somebody that works said bank hours.


----------



## Domenic Reese

*1/12 scale*

What motor are you guys running? Boosted or blinky?


----------



## Adam B

I think it's 17.5 blinky.


----------



## Domenic Reese

Thanks adam looking forward to making the trip up there again soon


----------



## msircracing

*presidents day*

Adam

I was thinking we could double date that day since we both have banker better halves....you can just give me some cash and I can go without you...you have a key though.....


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

The long awaited new layout is finally in!! Many, many thanks to Smola, Kelso and Gabe! Alston has a picture and will post it soon. It was a ton of work so I hope evetyone likes it. The track shouldn't move around and has much more forgiving corners.

See Everyone Soon,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

Sweeper on both ends, connected by 2 full straights?


----------



## msircracing

*Layout Pic*

Here it is....


----------



## NakalKid

I like it! Can't wait to go play on it!


----------



## Barry Z

Looks good !
What happen to the sand bags ?


----------



## ronbest123

for sales
crc world gt roller
2 box prats lot extras prats 250 00 for all
crc 12 bloody knife 100.00
ron 586 596 8323


----------



## msircracing

The sandbags are out there...Alston got excited and took the picture before they were put down.

Reminder to everyone that today and saturday will be heated practice.


----------



## johnny lee

he's always so premature when he's excited. bless his heart


----------



## johnny lee

ronbest123 said:


> for sales
> crc world gt roller
> 2 box prats lot extras prats 250 00 for all
> crc 12 bloody knife 100.00
> ron 586 596 8323


this gave me a headache


----------



## Barry Z

johnny lee said:


> he's always so premature when he's excited. bless his heart




... sounds like a personal problem ... lol


----------



## Adam B

Don't forget, tonight is the start of the Friday racing schedule!!

Ron, since everything you are trying to sell is old and been replaced with new models twice now, I will give you $50 for everything.


----------



## Bigz84

J. Lee yhpm


----------



## J.O.

Barry you have a pm!


----------



## Barry Z

J.O. said:


> Barry you have a pm!


back at ya ...


----------



## Adam B

Barry, you have a PM sir.

Also, anybody have a T3 model xray, or TC6 they may want to sell. Somebody I know wants to get into VTA. 

ps. Ron, not interested unless you drop the price withing reason since you have a 2 year old car.


----------



## rsil99

How is the turn out on Friday? I miss the racing but it's nice to be down south for a while. Charleston is awesome - temps in the 60's every day and only one day with a few drops of rain. Jessie bought a used Paddle-Surf Board yesterday for a three hundred bucks. She has a wet suit and I don't, the water is pretty cold and I'm not sure if want to try it.


----------



## ronbest123

*buy*

buy new fine


----------



## ronbest123

*hi*

are race friday


----------



## johnny lee

Friday are race


----------



## msircracing

*Pit Area Clean Up*

As most of you know, next weekend is our Grand Slam race. We will be doing some major cleaning throughout the next 8 days to prepare for the big weekend. That being said, any bodies, parts, rags, tires, cardbord boxes, etc., laying around will be thrown in the garbage. Each racer is allowed a 4 foot pit area, anything outside of that will be considered trash. This mainly applies to the people that pit upstairs. We are also looking for a few volunteers to help with preperation for the race weekend. Most of the cleanup will be done next Wednesday and next Thursday, if you are available and would like to help out please let me know.

Thank You,
Marc


----------



## johnny lee

rsil99 said:


> How is the turn out on Friday? I miss the racing but it's nice to be down south for a while. Charleston is awesome - temps in the 60's every day and only one day with a few drops of rain. Jessie bought a used Paddle-Surf Board yesterday for a three hundred bucks. She has a wet suit and I don't, the water is pretty cold and I'm not sure if want to try it.


The first Friday race went very well. For the first race coming off the Sunday point series and far after the Wednesday the turnout was very good. It was great to see a lot of faces that I don't normally see together. We had a new layout in which may for some interesting racing and it looks like 12th scale is starting to boom. 

We now have a reliable group of guys to ensure that 12th scale is going to stay around. So if theres anyone on the fence about it because of turnout, you are reassured.


----------



## M_Ament

Count me in. 

Mark Ament
1/12 13.5


----------



## johnny lee

for right now we are running 17.5 stock for 1/12 scale. however, I've spoken t all the 1/12 drivers and all have agreed to run 13.5 blinky if we have a consistent group of guys to show up with them. 

so as of now 17.5 stock until we can know for sure we'll have a good turnout for 13.5 blinky. there are a few drivers we're waiting on to return from their trips so we can change over.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> Barry, you have a PM sir.
> 
> Also, anybody have a T3 model xray, or TC6 they may want to sell. Somebody I know wants to get into VTA.
> 
> ps. Ron, not interested unless you drop the price withing reason since you have a 2 year old car.


Adam,
Not to speak for Rick, but he was talking about selling his Associated last Friday.


----------



## Bigz84

johnny lee said:


> Friday are race


Friday race are u

his posts are funny and mind boggling at the same time


----------



## darnold

Looking forward to the Grand Slam with you guys. Arthur and I are coming up Saturday morning, boy that will be a drive as we will have to leave out 3am our time! It will be worth the drive to come race up there and we may have my buddy Kevin Thornton along as well.


----------



## darnold

BTW is the layout in the picture going to be the one for the Grand Slam; I was just wondering since you all just got it put down last week? The layout does look pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## msircracing

The layout will be changing again for the grand slam race.


----------



## ewippler

*Girl scout cookies*

My daughter is selling cookies again this year. I will have some cookies to sell at the races tonight. The cost is $3.50 per box. I only have the popular ones tonight, but will have others next week. I can also take orders if I am missing any favorites. 

Stop by my pits if interested.

Erik


----------



## Barry Z

Adam, yhpm


----------



## Adam B

Barry Z said:


> Adam, yhpm


Tag you're it.


----------



## Adam B

Anybody have a 25.5 they want to sell?


----------



## ewippler

i have a slightly used 25.5 ballistic stator? $20 if interested. I should be at the track on Friday.

Will have more cookies if anyone is interested - all variaties this week.


----------



## Adam B

Going out on a limb here, but since RCGT has taken off, and has enough cars in it to be its own class, do you think the RCGT cars should run the motors they should?


----------



## johnny lee

nah I think it's cool the way it is. close racing


----------



## Barry Z

For now I think RCGT should run 25.5, at least until it has a stronger following. If one or two guys don't run it now then the other guys can still run with the VTA crowd. I'm going to run touring car this Friday and I think James will as well. Hopefully some of the guys who said they would run RCGT will actually do so (Alston, Johnny, Gabe .... lol) but I understand it's hard to run two classes and do well in both not to mention double the work load.


----------



## Bigz84

*Sc*

Barry,
When are you going to join the ranks of Oval SC?. I heard you ran Marc's truck and had a ball w/it.

Is it just a matter of time?

It would be cool to run against you, Marc, and we can even drag Alston back out there too....


----------



## Adam B

Good point Barry, that's why you are the godfather of R/C. Did you decide to run the grandslam?


----------



## msircracing

*race prep*

Hey guys,

We are still looking for a couple of volunteers to help with a little cleaning and preperation for the race this weekend. If you can help me out please let me know.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## ewippler

Barry Z said:


> For now I think RCGT should run 25.5, at least until it has a stronger following. If one or two guys don't run it now then the other guys can still run with the VTA crowd. I'm going to run touring car this Friday and I think James will as well. Hopefully some of the guys who said they would run RCGT will actually do so (Alston, Johnny, Gabe .... lol) but I understand it's hard to run two classes and do well in both not to mention double the work load.


Well said Barry. My VTA spec'ed car has almost caught the RCGT in terms of pace, at least after 3-4minutes when the RCGT tires give out. Anyway, would hate for them to put a bigger motor and drive further away.

Erik


----------



## Adam B

Erik, my point is that now that race day is on friday only, there is enough RCGT cars to make its own class, as seen the past two weeks. So, for things like point series which you follow, how can RCGT and VTA be in the same group with different tires, and bodies? Is it fair to disqualify RCGT cars? You are "the man to beat" i guess in VTA, so you running close to the RCGT guys is no surprise. I would like to see you run RCGT with the likes of James, Barry, Alston, Johnny, etc.. and give us less skilled drivers a class to feel competitive in.


----------



## ewippler

Hi Adam,

I agree with you completely. But as Barry mentioned, the RCGT cars, and even VTA don't necessarily have the numbers each and every week to run alone. If Barry and James run only sedan on Friday, the class is left with just 2 cars. Not sure if there is a way in the race program to combine the two classes into one heat, but show the two class results separately (sort of like ALMS racing). That way it would be easy to track for points and the Friday program wouldn't be clogged by an extra heat if attendance is low in one class or another from week to week. I plan to ease the car into RCGT once I can get a body painted, some different tires (although I think the VTA tires are legal for RCGT) and remove some ballast. For now, I will just sign up as RCGT and run with the faster guys and continue to work on the car and driving it to keep up.

BTW - I only have a few weeks left of racing for the year anyway - golf league (Fridays) starts in May so I wouldn't be running for a pts this time. Just for fun.


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Marc, when will the new track be in ?
Also, I'm guess'in that there won't be any oval this Friday ?


----------



## Adam B

Mr. Z, the layout probably won't be in until late thursday since I think people are not supposed to run on it until friday. And you are correct sir, no oval friday.


----------



## msircracing

Thanks Adam!!!

Also,

I know there was a little fear that our rubber tc tires would not arrive in time for the weekend....I just spoke to Sweep and they are being overnighted from Korea and will be here tomorrow!! The building prep is coming along slowly but surely. The layout will be going in throughout the day tomorrow and I will have pictures as soon as it is done.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

*What a deal....*

In case you didn't know I opened an auto/truck repair shop in Mt. Clemens. If you bring me a copy of your receipt from MSI that is less than 7 days old, I will discount our labor 10% for any repair to your vehicle. The shop's number is 586-463-3990 and the address is 221 Northbound Gratiot in Mt. Clemens. I figure if I can save you a few bucks, its more in your pocket towards the hobby we enjoy.


----------



## 440OnRoad

Marc....lookin' forward to coming to MSI this weekend for the Midwest Grand Slam!!! You guys always put on a great race!!!! CYA Friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing

*Thank you!*

Just wanted to take a minute and thank a few people for helping out, you guys were lifesavers this week!

Juan
Mike Smola
Dave Johnson
John Drazba
Adam B.
Scott
Bill Irby
And my fiance (cleaned the bathrooms)

The track layout is mostly in, just have to put a few finishing touches on it. I will post a picture tomorrow as soon as its finished.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

msircracing said:


> And my fiance (cleaned the bathrooms)


There will be no remaining signs of her efforts shortly after The Gate guys show up.


----------



## msircracing

*Motor City Showdown 2012 Layout*

Here it is!


----------



## darnold

The layout looks great, it will really be fun racing at MSI this weekend. Arthur and I should be in around 10am Saturday morning with practice packs charged! LOL!!


----------



## Rick L

Track looks good Marc. Can't wait too race!!!


----------



## ronbest123

marc i can work on satday or sunday ron


----------



## msircracing

*Parking*

Everyone please make sure to park on our side of the building for this weekend's event. Our parking is on the North side of the building (the batting cages are on the south side of the building). If you aren't sure if you parked in the right area please ask and I will let you know for sure. Thank you. The heat is on in the back and the track is warming up, this should be an awesome weekend.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

So I am at work working on my toy cars. Now I know what it must feel like to work at Chrysler!


----------



## msircracing

*Tire Situation*

We will have Sweeps by tomorrow morning!! They were supposed to be here by today but the weather held them up. We do not have any VTA tires in stock (like the rest of the world right now).

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

ronbest123 said:


> marc i can work on satday or sunday ron


Hey Ron, you should call and see if he still needs you. If not run the VTA car. this weekend.


----------



## Adam B

Thanks Marc for hosting another Grand Slam event. Everything was great, even though we know you were stressed about tires and so forth. Thanks Ken Miller for choosing MSI again, it was another smooth event. Also the announcer did a great job, but I can't remember his name. It was great racing with all the out of town people. Thanks to the guys that volunteered their time for tech, and concession sales also.


----------



## BIGG-K

Adam B said:


> Thanks Marc for hosting another Grand Slam event. Everything was great, even though we know you were stressed about tires and so forth. Thanks Ken Miller for choosing MSI again, it was another smooth event. Also the announcer did a great job, but I can't remember his name. It was great racing with all the out of town people. Thanks to the guys that volunteered their time for tech, and concession sales also.


 The same here. Had a great time. Even though I let Adam beat me. Lol!


----------



## msircracing

*Points Series*

Our new points series will begin on Friday March 9th. A class will need to average at least 6 cars for the entire series to qualify for a gift card payout. If a class does not average at least 6 cars per night for the first 4 weeks it will not be tracked. This will be a 10 race series and each driver will have 2 drops. If you have any questions please call me at the store.

Thanks,
Marc

586-552-4425


----------



## jhwnissan

VTA turnout been pretty good? Guys still running 12-13 second range?


----------



## msircracing

The VTA turnout has been steady. Lap times vary depending on the layout we have in.


----------



## Adam B

Who is thinking about going to The Gate for the ROAR race? I feel I need to embarrass myself again in front of people with talent, so I may be in.


----------



## NakalKid

Any X-Ray shipments this week?


----------



## msircracing

*XRay*

Well, RC America (our XRay distributor) sent me an email stating they received their shipment, however, we haven't been billed by them yet which means they haven't even shipped it yet. But judging by the amount they said I would be invoiced for, it looks like they didn't get everything in either (or they dropped their prices a ton, highly unlikely). Sorry for the continuing bad news.....we do have plenty of "Motor City Showdown" Sweeps in stock


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> Who is thinking about going to The Gate for the ROAR race? I feel I need to embarrass myself again in front of people with talent, so I may be in.


Adam you know its gonna be your same normal people that travel. Myself, James, Johnny, Lil Will, willie and julie thomas and maybe just maybe Mark Rodney, Frank Duff and Todd B.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Adam you know its gonna be your same normal people that travel. Myself, James, Johnny, Lil Will, willie and julie thomas and maybe just maybe Mark Rodney, Frank Duff and Todd B.


Yes, I get to see Alston do 90 on the free way again, with little Will smiling. 
Who's racing tomorrow


----------



## Bigz84

OvalAlston said:


> Adam you know its gonna be your same normal people that travel. Myself, James, Johnny, Lil Will, willie and julie thomas and maybe just maybe Mark Rodney, Frank Duff and Todd B.


Thinking about it......

Not sure if i can keep up w/ those darn Serpents though.....


----------



## msircracing

*layout*

Sorry for the delay.....


----------



## MAV913

Nice layout!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalAlston

Bigz84 said:


> Thinking about it......
> 
> Not sure if i can keep up w/ those darn Serpents though.....


Sure u can but they are damn good.?


----------



## NakalKid

Nice layout.


----------



## Adam B

OvalAlston said:


> Adam you know its gonna be your same normal people that travel. Myself....


your going? Then I won't be totally embarrassed.


----------



## msircracing

*Heated Practice*

Due to very low practice turnout on Thursday (heated empty building). We will be changing heated practice days to Weds and Saturday starting this week. Also, many people have asked if they can pay to heat the track on a "non heated practice day". The answer is YES, if you would like to do this it is $50 for the day plus $5 per person that practices. If you have any questions about this please let me know.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> your going? Then I won't be totally embarrassed.


Adam, as of right now, i plan on going. If you want to split a room when we get down there, i'm cool w/ that, if not, no big deal. I won't be able to get down there to practice until close to 8pm on Friday. Practice is over-rated anyway...... yeah right....

let me know


----------



## Adam B

I am like 90% sure I am going. I honestly won't know for sure until the week of the race. Depends on how work is going and so forth. If we are busy I am going to have to stay, if it's slow I may bail from work early Friday.


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> I am like 90% sure I am going. I honestly won't know for sure until the week of the race. Depends on how work is going and so forth. If we are busy I am going to have to stay, if it's slow I may bail from work early Friday.


Bailing sounds good ur going don't even kid yourself. Ok gotta go gotta get back to work this touring car isn't going to finish putting electronics on it self. ✌


----------



## Adam B

OvalAlston said:


> Bailing sounds good ur going don't even kid yourself. Ok gotta go gotta get back to work this touring car isn't going to finish putting electronics on it self. ✌


Man, I want to work there. My boss is a tool and gets an attitude if I work on my stuff during shop hours.


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> Man, I want to work there. My boss is a tool and gets an attitude if I work on my stuff during shop hours.


I personally hate your boss a real D-Bag I have some harsh words for him next time I see him.


----------



## msircracing

*Hope you are sitting down.....*

Our XRAY / Hudy shipment finally showed up.....well, some of it. If there is something you have been waiting on please call the store and I will hold it for you.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## ovalfan

msircracing said:


> Our XRAY / Hudy shipment finally showed up.....well, some of it. If there is something you have been waiting on please call the store and I will hold it for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Was the setup station part of the order?


----------



## msircracing

Hey Bill,

Yes it has finally arrived :thumbsup:


----------



## GM8

So I know I asked a while back, but....

has there been any 12th turnout? Im getting back into rc after a few years and would like to at the very least run some practice...hoping to run the region 5 race and need to shake off the cob webs!


----------



## msircracing

12th scale has picked up a little. Not a huge turnout but we have around 4-7 per race night. Hope you can make it.


----------



## jhwnissan

*AMC Body*

Marc, I didn't notice last time I was there, but do you have one of those AMC VTA bodies? I'm trying to preplan a paintjob so I can quickly make it on Friday. I know you have a few Stangs and Camaros there, but I want something a little different till I can save up for that Tamiya Datsun body.


----------



## msircracing

Josh,

We have the Protoform J71, HPI Pantera, Cuda, Challenger, 67 Vette and several different Camaros and Mustangs.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## jhwnissan

msircracing said:


> Josh,
> 
> We have the Protoform J71, HPI Pantera, Cuda, Challenger, 67 Vette and several different Camaros and Mustangs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Sweet. Thanks Marc. I love that J71 body.


----------



## GM8

Do you guys have any crc black fronts and yellow or graylow Rears? Also...carry any personal transponders? Thanks!


----------



## msircracing

We have black fronts and gray low rears and personal transponders. We don't currently have any yellow rears in stock.


----------



## Adam B

*Racing my butt...*

So a bunch of guys went to Canada I guess. Somebody I know from there recognized one of them and sent me this picture. Silly me, I thought they were going to race or something.


----------



## jhwnissan

Big thanks to Marc for helping me get my car in order for Friday's race. Would have taken forever without you. That's why I love MSI. Everyone's so friendly and the racing is great. 

BTW, looks like I'm going to use the drill press here at work as well as our nice sander to make this motor plate work a bit better with that motor. It's not gonna be moving next time! Woot! Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## davz

What nights / times do you guys race onroad and what's the turnout like for 17.5 blinky 12th scale?


----------



## msircracing

Friday night at 7, 12th scale has been between 4-8 a week. Hope you can make it out.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## johnny lee

i have a savox 1251 servo for sale. low miles
will have it friday thanks!
$30

i also have a 12r5.2 12th scale roller for sale.
its got the lipo conversion. and has only 1 race on it. 
$175

see you all friday!


----------



## CarbonJoe

J.Lee said:


> i also have a 12r5.2 12th scale roller for sale.
> its got the lipo conversion. and has only 1 race on it.
> $175


Giving up on 1/12 scale already? Or switching cars?


----------



## johnny lee

I'm running for On-Point. Chicky's 12th scale.


----------



## johnny lee

i changed my account name. don't send pm's to j.lee. you have been warned! thanks!


----------



## johnny lee

t8 hauler bag - like new $90
t8 hauler bag - less than new, but very good $50


----------



## jhwnissan

johnny lee said:


> t8 hauler bag - like new $90
> t8 hauler bag - less than new, but very good $50


Johnny, I might be interested in that used one for 50. Are you going to be there on Friday night to race? I'd like to take a look.


----------



## johnny lee

yep I'll be here. the 50 dollar one is 50 because the top tool slots are missing. otherwise it is in great condition. if you're no longer interested I understand. it is still a great large top for storage!


----------



## jhwnissan

johnny lee said:


> yep I'll be here. the 50 dollar one is 50 because the top tool slots are missing. otherwise it is in great condition. if you're no longer interested I understand. it is still a great large top for storage!


Nope.. sounds fine to me. Still running VTA? I'll be running VTA. I'm sure I'll see you. I am still interested. I've heard some bad things about these bags, but also some good things. I'll check it out. It's gotta be better than the old bag I got currently.


----------



## johnny lee

I'll explain about the bags more in person.I no longer run vta but vta stu runs here at MSI.


----------



## jhwnissan

Anyone want a Losi Type R? I bit off way more than I could chew with it and am actually happier with my slower Tamiya. 

150 roller
250 with electronics


----------



## johnny lee

jhwnissan said:


> Anyone want a Losi Type R? I bit off way more than I could chew with it and am actually happier with my slower Tamiya.
> 
> 150 roller
> 250 with electronics


who is this btw


----------



## jhwnissan

johnny lee said:


> who is this btw


Josh Howard. I've been around the track a time or two but only raced a hand full of times. Trying to find my groove to stick with it.


----------



## jhwnissan

Marc, are we changing track layout for tomorrow night or every two weeks?


----------



## msircracing

The same layout will be in tomorrow. It will either be changed monday the 19th or the 26th.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## GM8

johnny lee said:


> t8 hauler bag - like new $90
> t8 hauler bag - less than new, but very good $50


Still the like new bag available?


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> The same layout will be in tomorrow. It will either be changed monday the 19th or the 26th.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc




New layout ?

Pictures ?


----------



## msircracing

No new layout yet....no pics.

We will have a new layout in next Monday/Tuesday. Sorry for the delay.

Marc


----------



## msircracing

*Easter Weekend*

We will be closed Friday April 6th for Good Friday and open Saturday the 7th. Raceday will be moved to Thursday April 5th. 

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

John B. your wheels and tires have arrived. 

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## jhwnissan

Any of my Tamiya stuff arrive?


----------



## msircracing

*A Few Notes*

The new layout will be going in tomorrow morning....I know this will make many of you happy.

We may not be racing the week before Easter due to lack of staffing availble that week.

I am considering running just 2 qualifiers and a main on Fridays instead of 3 and a main. I know several racers have expressed that the nights are getting way too late.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z

msircracing said:


> The new layout will be going in tomorrow morning....I know this will make many of you happy.
> 
> We may not be racing the week before Easter due to lack of staffing availble that week.
> 
> I am considering running just 2 qualifiers and a main on Fridays instead of 3 and a main. I know several racers have expressed that the nights are getting way too late.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc




I still like 3 and a main, fwiw.

Just a thought, as always turn out is less in the summer which means less qualifiers which means we get out earlier. Now if we started at 6:30 and if the rounds were run on time then I think we would get out at a reasonable time ...... IMO.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> I still like 3 and a main, fwiw.
> 
> Just a thought, as always turn out is less in the summer which means less qualifiers which means we get out earlier. Now if we started at 6:30 and if the rounds were run on time then I think we would get out at a reasonable time ...... IMO.


I see some body wants to play with their new car.


----------



## Barry Z

Maybe starting at 6:30 isn't the best idea because it would make it harder for some people to get there in time but .... run everything on time and that would go a long way in getting out on time. imo.


----------



## Bigz84

mrbighead said:


> I see some body wants to play with their new car.


Barry has a new car?!

what cha runnin now Barry?


----------



## Barry Z

Bigz84 said:


> Barry has a new car?!
> 
> what cha runnin now Barry?




T3'12
If ya can't beat em, join em !! lol


----------



## Adam B

Barry Z said:


> Maybe starting at 6:30 isn't the best idea because it would make it harder for some people to get there in time but .... run everything on time and that would go a long way in getting out on time. imo.


This is true, but it is going to require help from the racers, and possibly some planning ahead by the announcer. I think marshals should be assigned for races that are short handed for marshals when heats are posted. For example spread out the slash and 17.5 guys over a few heats. But none of that does any good if people don't come out to marshal. And possibly set the volunteer marshals up ahead of time. There is nothing worse then standing on the drivers stand waiting, drivers lined up, and just standing there because people are MIA. One last thing, what time is getting out on time? If all the heats are ran that people talk about, a race day would take 2 days.


----------



## msircracing

I will be announcing this Friday so we will be able to see how quickly we can get thru all 4 rounds. Adam is right though, if we don't have to beg to get marshals out every race things will run much smoother. I think by starting "on time" means starting at 7pm sharp and enforce the 2 minute rule, along with no breaks in between rounds. This should make each round less than an hour.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

*New layout*



Barry Z said:


> New layout ?
> 
> Pictures ?


Hello Barry, This is the new Layout, Mike S tested it earlier today just for you. :wave:


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Hello Barry, This is the new Layout, Mike S tested it earlier today just for you. :wave:


Looks interesting.
I don't know when I'll get to run on it. Having trouble with my ankle again.
Will miss this Friday for sure.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> Looks interesting.
> I don't know when I'll get to run on it. Having trouble with my ankle again.
> Will miss this Friday for sure.


I'm glad to hear you like the layout, with all the money you have just get that ankle replaced like you do to you RC stuff.:freak:


----------



## jhwnissan

That layout looks awesome. Will probably be a bit slow and challenging with those tight corners.... I like it.


----------



## mrbighead

Adam, bring that VTA car on Friday, Kevin and I will be running on Friday. I need to get ready for the 2012 U.S. VTA Scale Nationals April 14 2012 Winthrop Harbor IL. The layout should be fun to drive on...if not Blame Willie.


----------



## Adam B

I have to run it. Kevin called me out, so I will just to let him beat me. Need to keep the old guy's ego up.


----------



## mrbighead

Adam B said:


> I have to run it. Kevin called me out, so I will just to let him beat me. Need to keep the old guy's ego up.


Marc best friend has a new TC6.1, that might come and run some VTA.


----------



## jhwnissan

YGPM Marc. Got some progress done on the VTA car. Can't wait to spend some money on some gears!


----------



## Adam B

Save some of that gear money for a body, I am gonna be on the track with you. Well, my goal is to get a little burgundy paint on my car. So you may be ok, but there could be collateral damage.  hi kevin


----------



## jhwnissan

It's gonna be fun tomorrow night.


----------



## msircracing

*No racing this week*

I apologize for the late notice but due to a staffing problem we will not be racing this week. We will resume our normal racing schedule on Friday April 13th at 7pm. Please contact me if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris Furman

Hey all...

what is the best 30mm fan out there that plugs into a receiver? Looking for one, but the Novak 30mm fan wire is only about 1.5" short. 

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## all4fun

Chris Furman said:


> Hey all...
> 
> what is the best 30mm fan out there that plugs into a receiver? Looking for one, but the Novak 30mm fan wire is only about 1.5" short.
> 
> Thanks.
> Chris


You may want to try a 3" or 6" extension.


----------



## Tim Stamper

What are the hours gonna be tomorrow(Thursday) now that there's no racing. I wanna get up there to get the 12th scale rolling for the regional. 

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## msircracing

11-8 tomorrow. What time you coming up?


----------



## Tim Stamper

I work till 2. Ill be up there right after work but its gonna take some wrenching till the 12th is rolling. Won't be till later on. Still need to wire it, true tires and find a body. 

Tim


----------



## Bigz84

johnny/alston,
yhpm


----------



## OvalAlston

What to say about RC it is fun. That is all


----------



## johnny lee

who wants to sell me a baja?


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao I have 2 $2000 each I will let u pick which one u want. Also a side note they don't have the motors body or tires.


----------



## johnny lee

sounds like a good deal. Wouk you consider trade for a redcat nitro tc. needs rebuild.
if not is a blank check ok? just write down the value you think is good.

also I'm looking for the best RC vehicle if anyone has something for sale.
it must be competitive in on-road, easily convertible for 1/10 short course on dirt, capable of 99mph, feature quick attach for helicopter mode, extremely durable, submersible, and is under $150 rtr. lmk thx


----------



## OvalAlston

If you don't mind I will take the nitro redcat nitro tc only if you have an fm radio and reciever to go with it. As for the Best RC vehicle I think I can put something together but it would also be a hoover craft as well as a snowmobile so I would need 170rtr


----------



## little will

Hello ovalalston, I heard u are a red cat Rc world champion, I think u are the greatest, if u sell your car I want the special factory driver stickers


----------



## johnny lee

some say.. the stickers increase lap times by 5 tenths


----------



## OvalAlston

Little will is it what a foolish name but anyway being a factory driver I am not allowed to sell my redcat racing championship vehicles. But I can send you some small stickers hopefully they will make you a better driver.

Sincerely,
Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelso


----------



## johnny lee

others say, the stickers render opponents' electronics to fail.


----------



## OvalAlston

The sticker contain a small chip that emits a emp to disable most electronics. I have said to much. 

Sincerely,
Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelso


----------



## mrbighead

johnny lee said:


> others say, the stickers render opponents' electronics to fail.


I was going to ask for some to take of town this weekend to race, so if I fail then I can put blame it on the stickers then.lol:wave:


----------



## little will

So I heard they are making u the star of the new carpet racers movie


----------



## johnny lee

do these stickers come with @zz-pack protection guarantee?


----------



## little will

So what your saying is the more stickers u have the faster u are?


----------



## OvalAlston

Honestly it's the prequel its basically Chris Goetz, James Reilly, and Brad Johnson chasing each other with shock oil and talking about how cool I am. The title is called Carpet Racers: How it all began the legend of Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelso. Look for it in stores soon. 

Sincerely,
Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelso


----------



## OvalAlston

johnny lee said:


> do these stickers come with @zz-pack protection guarantee?


Not if little will is behind you.


----------



## OvalAlston

little will said:


> So what your saying is the more stickers u have the faster u are?


Actually we found the more stickers you have it reverses the direction of the emp emission it actually shuts down your car. 

Sincerely,
Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelso


----------



## johnny lee

OvalAlston said:


> Not if little will is behind you.


I hope v2 will cover it


----------



## Barry Z

Alston, will you sign my Mazda Speed 6 body ??
I know I can get some big bucks for it on Ebay ....


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry Z said:


> Alston, will you sign my Mazda Speed 6 body ??
> I know I can get some big bucks for it on Ebay ....


Sorry Mr. Barry Z unfortunately redcat owns the rights to my signature your not the first to ask especially for monetary benefit. I'm honored!

Sincerely,
Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelso


----------



## little will

Can I have your babies ?


----------



## Bigz84

OvalAlston said:


> Not if little will is behind you.


don't forget if he is in front of you too.


----------



## OvalAlston

little will said:


> Can I have your babies ?


Sorry little will redcat owns the rights to that aswell. Again your not the first to ask especially for financial gain. I'm honored!

Sincerely, 
Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelso


----------



## OvalAlston

Bigz84 said:


> don't forget if he is in front of you too.


Lol so true so very very true

Sincerely,
Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelso


----------



## Adam B

Will sign the picture of you in drag? I doubt Redcat wants to be associated with that.


----------



## little will

There are a lot of pictures of that, he goes out in drag to get ready for races, he says it makes him feel pretty


----------



## johnny lee

some say... redcat runs for Alston Kelso, not the other way around.


----------



## Adam B

I heard even Chuck Norris is scared of Alston's R/C skills.

(and everybody who is on the tack at the same time is also)


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> I heard even Chuck Norris is scared of Alston's R/C skills.
> 
> (and everybody who is on the tack at the same time is also)


He trained me for years and then the student became the teacher. 

Sincerely,
Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelso


----------



## OvalAlston

*Racer appreciation night*

What's up MSI crew "Rush Hour Racing"Johnny and myself wanted to throw our awesome racers a racer appreciation night this upcoming race night Friday 13, 2012. We will be providing pizza and donuts for every paid entry. Hope you guys can come out enjoy some great racing, food and friends.*

Want to give a special thanks to MSI Racing & Hobbies owner and operator Marc S. Irby for having an awesome establishment for on-road rc racing. 

Sincerely, 

Alston "Serpent Driver" Kelso
& 
Johnny "run everywhere" Lee


----------



## johnny lee

OvalAlston said:


> What's up MSI crew "Rush Hour Racing"Johnny and myself wanted to throw our awesome racers a racer appreciation night this upcoming race night Friday 13, 2012. We will be providing pizza and donuts for every paid entry. Hope you guys can come out enjoy some great racing, food and friends.*
> 
> Want to give a special thanks to MSI Racing & Hobbies owner and operator Marc S. Irby for having an awesome establishment for on-road rc racing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Alston "Serpent Driver" Kelso
> &
> Johnny "run everywhere" Lee


what Alston was trying to say is that me and Alston will be hosting a
drivers appreciation race day on Friday. 
this Friday.
of the week
the 13th.
of this month
of this year. 

we will be buying pizza and donuts for all racers. extra
fee for your sumo wrestler friend, grizzly bear pet, and office party.
you will still need to be responsible for your race fee and beverage. but dinner and treats will be on us. if you're not here, you're no where. thx!


----------



## jhwnissan

johnny lee said:


> what Alston was trying to say is that me and Alston will be hosting a
> drivers appreciation race day on Friday.
> this Friday.
> of the week
> the 13th.
> of this month
> of this year.
> 
> we will be buying pizza and donuts for all racers. extra
> fee for your sumo wrestler friend, grizzly bear pet, and office party.
> you will still need to be responsible for your race fee and beverage. but dinner and treats will be on us. if you're not here, you're no where. thx!


Damn... this will be the first race I've missed in this series... NOOOOO! Gonna be in Grand Rapids that night. Eat some pizza and donuts for me would ya?


----------



## Adam B

Putting this out there... I am considering selling my VTA car. It is the car Dave J won with in TN, and the Snowbirds. It is a X-ray T3 2010 with exotec chassis, X-ray gear diff in rear, spec-r in front, front ECS's, new style upper clamps. If you are interested PM me an offer. If your interested in it as a nearly RTR, send me that amount also. The electronics would be ballistic 25.5, Futaba digital servo, cirtix esc, fantom 2s 5000 mah lipo. just put your receiver and transponder in and you are racing.


----------



## johnny lee

servo sale:

green radio post servo 
$70

3x hitec 625
$15 each


----------



## johnny lee

fantom 6500 mAh 65c for sale
$55


----------



## Adam B

Barry, you have PM


----------



## Chris Furman

Brand new Sealed LRP SXX StockSpec v2... ** pending sale! **


----------



## Barry Z

Adam, back at ya ...


----------



## jhwnissan

I know a lot of people grumbled about that track layout, but I absolutely love it. I've lowered my laptimes around 2 seconds on average since it was put in. When's the next challenging track layout going in?


----------



## johnny lee

? I haven't heard complaints of the current layout.


----------



## Barry Z

I practiced on it yesterday and thought it was one of the best we've had. I hope someone takes a picture of it so that we can use it again in the future.
my $0.02


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry as a very experienced racer and seasoned driver and an expert tc fully sponsored driver for redcat racing I definitely have to agree with your statement.


----------



## johnny lee

done!


----------



## jhwnissan

johnny lee said:


> ? I haven't heard complaints of the current layout.


Really? I'm not sure who it actually was, but I thought it was pretty rediculous. Shouldn't you WANT to be challenged in order to be a better racer? I want a difficult track to run around... not impossible, but one that will make me a better driver. This layout has really helped me quite a bit. I still have problems focusing and running a consistent line, but it's improved. Love it.


----------



## mrbighead

jhwnissan said:


> I know a lot of people grumbled about that track layout, but I absolutely love it. I've lowered my laptimes around 2 seconds on average since it was put in. When's the next challenging track layout going in?


The next layout will be as good or better than this one.I have one pick out already.lol


----------



## jhwnissan

mrbighead said:


> The next layout will be as good or better than this one.I have one pick out already.lol


Awesome! I just want to keep improving and having fun. This layout was fun.


----------



## mrbighead

jhwnissan said:


> Awesome! I just want to keep improving and having fun. This layout was fun.



I think everyone wants to get better, I understand about thelayouts. It's hard to make everyone happy and run oval on the same day.This affect how the layouts will be at times.


----------



## ercwhtsd

mrbighead said:


> The next layout will be as good or better than this one.I have one pick out already.lol


Don't copy anything from here, they complain all the time. any of that pizza left?


----------



## mrbighead

ercwhtsd said:


> Don't copy anything from here, they complain all the time. any of that pizza left?


That pizza was so good, I have to make a trip just for pizza. That's for having a smooth program over the weekend. The race over the weekend made me look a vta racing in a diffetent way.


----------



## msircracing

*Order In*

Hey guys I know some of you ordered stuff to get ready for regionals....I have stuff here for Wille, Tim and Adam. See ya soon


----------



## CarbonJoe

msircracing said:


> Hey guys I know some of you ordered stuff to get ready for regionals....I have stuff here for Wille, Tim and Adam. See ya soon


I hope Willie ordered a can of "Talent Booster". :wave:


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> I hope Willie ordered a can of "Talent Booster". :wave:


Thanks Joe, I think I can beat you with my eyes closed.


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> Thanks Joe, I think I can beat you with my eyes closed.


Or at least yourself.

Anyway, you need to worry about DJ and Mr. Redcat. He's a sponsored driver, you know! If you don't believe me, just ask him. Or look back a few pages. :wave:


----------



## ercwhtsd

mrbighead said:


> That pizza was so good, I have to make a trip just for pizza. That's for having a smooth program over the weekend. The race over the weekend made me look a vta racing in a diffetent way.


I'll special deliver one for ya, next time we race at the same event.


----------



## mrbighead

ercwhtsd said:


> I'll special deliver one for ya, next time we race at the same event.


You, need to hurry up and race then.lol


----------



## Barry Z

Wille, you got PM


----------



## Chris Furman

Have 28 Sorex and 32 Sorex mounted on SJR Wheels... ***28s on black rims. 32s on white. Decided to only run RCGT.
$28 each or $50 for both.

Transponders SOLD... Tires left!

Send me PM... Thanks!
Chris


----------



## jhwnissan

Anyone gonna be at the track tonight???


----------



## jhwnissan

Anyone? I'll be practicing and fitting a body. Can only get better from here.


----------



## johnny lee

what do you mean?
the shop will be open. I know Alston will be there tonight.


----------



## jhwnissan

johnny lee said:


> what do you mean?
> the shop will be open. I know Alston will be there tonight.


I just was trying to see who would be there practicing... that's all. Alston was kind enough to lend me his reamer and I fitted a nice Camaro body. Car handles better without something flopping around on it.


----------



## Lessen

Do you guys road race on Sat. or Sun. normally? Time?


----------



## johnny lee

Onroad racing is Friday nights. we start at 7pm and get 3 qualifiers
and a main race. 

we are exploring Monday nights for stadium offroad.


----------



## Lessen

Thank you sir.


----------



## ewippler

I have a Tekin RS pro speedo that is for sale. Original owner, only used in on-road sedan. $130 if interested.


----------



## Chris Furman

So.. is MSI going to host any outdoor events this year? Find some asphault this year?


----------



## Adam B

I am putting a mod touring car together. My goal is to test the quality of the X-ray, and the integrity of the track's walls.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> I am putting a mod touring car together. My goal is to test the quality of the X-ray, and the integrity of the track's walls.


I too am going to get a mod car. i'd like to see this class to take off at MSI. Xray 12 or Serpent s411, that is my dilema right now.


----------



## Adam B

Bigz84 said:


> I too am going to get a mod car. i'd like to see this class to take off at MSI. Xray 12 or Serpent s411, that is my dilema right now.


I know a few guys are going to talk you into a serpent. But you already have a X-ray and X-ray parts. Your local hobby shop stocks X-ray parts. And even though serpent seems like a good car, it has not been proven like the X-ray. I almost ordered one, but couldn't. When I asked some people to give me a reason to choose serpent, the answer given was "because" or "why not". Like I said me ordering the 2012 was more based on spare parts and local support.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> I know a few guys are going to talk you into a serpent. But you already have a X-ray and X-ray parts. Your local hobby shop stocks X-ray parts. And even though serpent seems like a good car, it has not been proven like the X-ray. I almost ordered one, but couldn't. When I asked some people to give me a reason to choose serpent, the answer given was "because" or "why not". Like I said me ordering the 2012 was more based on spare parts and local support.


i hear ya, and i agree w/ everything you have said. I am leaning towards the 12 because of that and knowing the characteristics. But knowing you have 3 solid drivers you can share set ups and share diff ideas, has its advantges too.


----------



## johnny lee

trying to find setup by yourself sucks. ask me how I know


----------



## johnny lee

when will this mod car be ready? will, Alston, and I have ours ready. but we are teetering on the idea of swapping back to stock.

additionally. we are now a desoto dealer at MSI. we can order serpent parts. we have not yet because the shop needs the drivers to compile a list of items to stock. needless to say, we've been forgetful or busy. 

why get a serpent? it's a brilliant car that goes toe to toe with all the other cars out there. all the technology is the same and the build and fit quality is par with X-ray. you wouldn't know it unless you built it. parts are readily available and backorder is usually only a day or two compared to complete mystery. I certainly believe that my driving has dramatically improved since obtaining the car. I love it, James loves it, Alston, and Little Will love it too. there is no desire from us to drive any other car.

having team support is pretty nice too. if the store doesn't have the part. you know we will help.


----------



## mrbighead

johnny lee said:


> trying to find setup by yourself sucks. ask me how I know


I know what you mean.


----------



## Adam B

My car is almost complete. Just waiting on a couple little odds and ends. Hope to have it on the track to see how it feels tomorrow.


----------



## Bigz84

johnny lee said:


> when will this mod car be ready? will, Alston, and I have ours ready. but we are teetering on the idea of swapping back to stock.
> 
> additionally. we are now a desoto dealer at MSI. we can order serpent parts. we have not yet because the shop needs the drivers to compile a list of items to stock. needless to say, we've been forgetful or busy.
> 
> why get a serpent? it's a brilliant car that goes toe to toe with all the other cars out there. all the technology is the same and the build and fit quality is par with X-ray. you wouldn't know it unless you built it. parts are readily available and backorder is usually only a day or two compared to complete mystery. I certainly believe that my driving has dramatically improved since obtaining the car. I love it, James loves it, Alston, and Little Will love it too. there is no desire from us to drive any other car.
> 
> having team support is pretty nice too. if the store doesn't have the part. you know we will help.


soon, just not soon enough. I know it will be mod, but, what is the motor choice for you guys. What's been talked about using?


----------



## johnny lee

Bigz84 said:


> soon, just not soon enough. I know it will be mod, but, what is the motor choice for you guys. What's been talked about using?


the voice of reason in the pits say that a 10.5 is more than adequate for indoor modified. i personally am running a 5.0t lrp octawind. alston is running a 5.0 reedy sonic and little will is running a 4.0 d3. anything 10.5 and under will be sufficient. you'll never be able to open up a 5.0t indoors. a 10.5 can be as fast as a 5.0 with even just a little boost. lrp's have felt very smooth compared to other modified motors. if you're looking for a new one i would take a look at the x20 line of motors they came out with. i can't comment on other brands as i haven't tried them, but alston says the reedy's feel really good too.


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> I know a few guys are going to talk you into a serpent. But you already have a X-ray and X-ray parts. Your local hobby shop stocks X-ray parts. And even though serpent seems like a good car, it has not been proven like the X-ray. I almost ordered one, but couldn't. When I asked some people to give me a reason to choose serpent, the answer given was "because" or "why not". Like I said me ordering the 2012 was more based on spare parts and local support.


Wow just wow!!!!!

Todd I am a huge fan of the reedy sonic motors I have also tried the lrp. Love u Johnny but I feel like the sonics are just a hair easier to drive. Also pair either the lrp or sonic motor with an lrp stock spec or tc spec and u have a winner.

Me and johnny as well as Will was planning on running mod tomorrow but I think we are just running stock. I am excited to run mod with u guys once your ready.


----------



## johnny lee

I've had no experience with reedy so I didn't add any statement. I really don't know which feels best but I've had good luck with lrp. I know they can handle the heat and are smooth enough. more than enough motor


----------



## Adam B

I got a 7.5 fantom motor. The car is built, just have to put the motor in and throw it on the set up station. Hopefully I will get to the track early enough to run it some.


----------



## BIGG-K

Adam B said:


> I got a 7.5 fantom motor. The car is built, just have to put the motor in and throw it on the set up station. Hopefully I will get to the track early enough to run it some.


You guys running mod tomorrow? I picked a good day to race. I can't wait to see this! Look out oval slash guys, here I come!:thumbsup:


----------



## mike smola

OvalAlston said:


> Wow just wow!!!!!
> 
> 
> Me and johnny as well as Will was planning on running mod tomorrow but I think we are just running stock. I am excited to run mod with u guys once your ready.


When will you guys make a decision on stock or mod for tomorrow? Need to know if I need to change my spur gear.


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Mike you have a PM.


----------



## Adam B

If a bunch of you good guys are gonna run mod tomorrow I will pass. Don't need me out there hacking it up.


----------



## OvalAlston

Mod tomorrow smola I have a 4.0 motor for you. Lol


----------



## Redbull johnson

*Cash money!*

Ok so here it is! Cash money to ANYONE who beats me in any touring car qualifier and or main at Msi!!!!( provided you don't hack your way to victory) The reward: $250 for any qualifier & main!!!
So... You beat me in all 3 qualifiers and the main, you walk out with $1000 cash money!!!! Cash is handed out at the end of the race nite!!!
THIS IS REAL AND HAPPENS EVERY RACE NIGHT!!!! This invite is open to ALL racers!!!


----------



## Lessen

Well, that would be worth the trip  Someday...


----------



## Adam B

So if Andy V shows up, can he get it in Canadian? LOL


----------



## jhwnissan

Redbull johnson said:


> Ok so here it is! Cash money to ANYONE who beats me in any touring car qualifier and or main at Msi!!!!( provided you don't hack your way to victory) The reward: $250 for any qualifier & main!!!
> So... You beat me in all 3 qualifiers and the main, you walk out with $1000 cash money!!!! Cash is handed out at the end of the race nite!!!
> THIS IS REAL AND HAPPENS EVERY RACE NIGHT!!!! This invite is open to ALL racers!!!


I'll take that... as long as I can get you to run with oh... say ... NO WHEELS. lol.. someone's gonna beat ya one day.


----------



## Adam B

Mod car is complete! See you guys tonight. Alston, don't let any parts off your car hit mine!


----------



## johnny lee

yay modified!


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> Mod car is complete! See you guys tonight. Alston, don't let any parts off your car hit mine!


That's impossible Adam two cars usually have to be close for that to happen.


----------



## Bigz84

johnny lee said:


> servo sale:
> 
> green radio post servo
> $70
> 
> 3x hitec 625
> $15 each


Johnny,
Do you still have the Radiopost servo?


----------



## Adam B

OvalAlston said:


> That's impossible Adam two cars usually have to be close for that to happen.


As hard as you will wreck, people in the pits need to watch out for flying serpent parts.


----------



## Adam B

I need to stop talking smack. I am just going to jinx myself. Hopefully everything works out tonight and we have some clean racing, and more important...fun.


----------



## jhwnissan

Adam B said:


> As hard as you will wreck, people in the pits need to watch out for flying serpent parts.


That's it.. I'm moving my pit spot tonight...


----------



## Barry Z

Adam B said:


> So if Andy V shows up, can he get it in Canadian? LOL


THATS THE BEST ONE I HEARD IN A LONG TIME !!!!!!!!!!

Way too funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> THATS THE BEST ONE I HEARD IN A LONG TIME !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Way too funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm thinking about coming tonight, are you going to be there?


----------



## jhwnissan

Anyone else running VTA tonight? The wife is jumping in and gonna try it. Don't have a VTA body or the right tires, but she just needs to get some laps even if it's on old treaded tires.


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> I'm thinking about coming tonight, are you going to be there?



no, not tonight.


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> no, not tonight.


I guess,I should stay home too.


----------



## Adam B

Running mod was kinda fun last night. If this class sticks the layouts are going to have to be oval & TC mod friendly now.


----------



## Barry Z

who won the $1000 ??? LOL !!!


----------



## Adam B

Barry Z said:


> who won the $1000 ??? LOL !!!


Marc! I bought my xray, LOL


----------



## mrbighead

Barry Z said:


> who won the $1000 ??? LOL !!!


Barry your my hero, you could of won it but you didn't come.


----------



## Chris Furman

Had a great time running RCGT yesterday... We had quite a few people signed up. Start busting out your RCGT cars guys!


----------



## starrx

Chris Furman said:


> Had a great time running RCGT yesterday... We had quite a few people signed up. Start busting out your RCGT cars guys!


what rules are yall running for rcgt??


----------



## Chris Furman

starrx said:


> what rules are yall running for rcgt??


same as VTA basically..

25.5 motor
no ESC timing

for tires you must run 26mm HPI X-Pattern at all 4 corners
and any selection of 190mm or 200mm, that is NOT a touring car (ROAR) body


----------



## Tim Stamper

Was fun running VTA/RCGT with you guys. We need to get the 12th scale class built back up also. 

For those that don't know, we try and run Stock Spec 12th every friday but its dying off fast. We have plenty of drivers there that own cars but no one brings them. 

If folks want to change up the rules, like run boosted or blinky 13.5, let me know. I just want to run the car, thats all.

let me know,

Tim


----------



## jhwnissan

Wow... 8 cars in VTA was CRAZY! Both loved and hated driving through traffic, but boy was it fun. Talk about a real challenge. Let's do that again!


----------



## msircracing

*Short Course Oval*

Starting this Friday the person that wins short course oval main on Friday night will have their entry fees refunded in store credit.....this includes all classes that you pay for on that race night!! Now the fine print:

-Must win the race without taking people out intentionally; its slash and bumping happens but you have to make an attempt to keep the race clean 

-This is still a "fun class" please remember that when going for the win :tongue:

-Yes this means you need to beat everyone including myself...

This is just something we are trying out, nothing is set in stone

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Starting this Friday the person that wins short course oval main on Friday night will have their entry fees refunded in store credit.....this includes all classes that you pay for on that race night!! Now the fine print:
> 
> -Must win the race without taking people out intentionally; its slash and bumping happens but you have to make an attempt to keep the race clean
> 
> -This is still a "fun class" please remember that when going for the win :tongue:
> 
> -Yes this means you need to beat everyone including myself...
> 
> This is just something we are trying out, nothing is set in stone
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


beating you is easy, you will crash in the first turn. Then all I all have to do is worry about is your dad.lol


----------



## msircracing

Willie,

That is probably very true.


----------



## Adam B

..........


----------



## Tim Stamper

Anyone have a Slash that doesnt get run on Fridays? lol.

Need to do something due to the lack of Oval Trucks and 12th scales.

Maybe if I run someone else's vehicle the class won't die off like it seems to do with whatever class I run. It's a curse that I seem to have.

Tim


----------



## jhwnissan

Tim Stamper said:


> Anyone have a Slash that doesnt get run on Fridays? lol.
> 
> Need to do something due to the lack of Oval Trucks and 12th scales.
> 
> Maybe if I run someone else's vehicle the class won't die off like it seems to do with whatever class I run. It's a curse that I seem to have.
> 
> Tim


Just run a VTA car... that class isn't going anywhere any time soon. Especially since we run the RCGT bodies and I even heard there was a mini or two at some point that got thrown in. Even you must admit it's pretty damn fun.


----------



## Adam B

I will have to dust off my slash again and get some shake and bake action going with Kevin Smith.


----------



## johnny lee

Tim Stamper said:


> Was fun running VTA/RCGT with you guys. We need to get the 12th scale class built back up also.
> 
> For those that don't know, we try and run Stock Spec 12th every friday but its dying off fast. We have plenty of drivers there that own cars but no one brings them.
> 
> If folks want to change up the rules, like run boosted or blinky 13.5, let me know. I just want to run the car, thats all.
> 
> let me know,
> 
> Tim


i need axle!


----------



## Chris Furman

12th scale who??


----------



## little will

12 scale friday lets do this


----------



## Adam B

Is Mod TC running this week or you guys gonna focus on something else? I might go run laps tonight and just wondering what I should run more.


----------



## Adam B

Just a reminder that MSI customers can get 10% off parts and labor at my shop in Mount Clemens. Except for our monthly specials. Which this month is an A/C check out for $39.99 plus "freon" and A/C dye if needed. Call us 586-463-3990


----------



## Chris Furman

Have 28 Sorex and 32 Sorex mounted on SJR Wheels... ***28s on black rims. 32s on white. Decided to only run RCGT.
$25 each set or $45 for both!


----------



## Tim Stamper

johnny lee said:


> i need axle!


I has axle. Only issue is if I give you mine I can't run. I know of a hobby shop that can order one! 

Timmy


----------



## Adam B

Tim Stamper said:


> I has axle. Only issue is if I give you mine I can't run. I know of a hobby shop that can order one!
> 
> Timmy


Will a CRC axle fit?


----------



## Tim Stamper

yessir


----------



## Adam B

Tim Stamper said:


> yessir


Just so happens I have an extra one of those.


----------



## bobbyh808

Looking to join the fun this Friday if things go as planned :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

bobbyh808 said:


> Looking to join the fun this Friday if things go as planned :thumbsup:


SWEET! That means I need to practice then with my stock car also.


----------



## jhwnissan

Anyone ever seen someone race one of these??? http://www.hotshothobby.com/SAKURA-ZERO-S-BY-3Racng-1-10-Scale-RC-Touring-Car-KITSAKURA2.htm


----------



## Adam B

No. And I can see why you would like it because the price. But, with this hobby I found you totally get what you pay for. Plus, with that kit other racers wouldn't know how where to begin to help you with set up, and you would be kinda shafted for parts. If your looking to go with a new kit, at least get a TC6.1. Marc has parts, and other racers can help you out a lot.


----------



## jhwnissan

Yeah, I was just looking at price and thinking... "Wow... this thing has gotta be too good to be true." I'm not really looking to get into another car right now... just browsing what's out there. It's sort of like that Ofna car. It's cheap, but no one runs them around here so what's the point.


----------



## Lessen

I believe Chris Goetz runs that car.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I believe Chris Goetz runs that car.


He runs the Sakura Zero, not the Zero S. which is about $220 more than the Zero S.


----------



## Tim Stamper

jhwnissan said:


> Anyone ever seen someone race one of these??? http://www.hotshothobby.com/SAKURA-ZERO-S-BY-3Racng-1-10-Scale-RC-Touring-Car-KITSAKURA2.htm


Its not a horrible car, the S, but its all about what parts you can get off of the shelf if you break it.

Even the big boy version isnt horribly priced:
http://www.rc-mushroom.com/product_info.php/3racing-sakura-110-touring-car-p-23176

So, with that said, time to dust off the TC4.

Tim


----------



## jhwnissan

Tim Stamper said:


> So, with that said, time to dust off the TC4.
> 
> Tim


Nice!


----------



## msircracing

Looks like we will be having 12th scale racing tonight.....already two guys here.

-Marc


----------



## Bigz84

*mod car*

Have the car built. Powered the car up to check everything, and my old (not so) reliable servo died. Not a Radiopost thank heaven. Time to dump more money into the car, that i was wishing not to. I hope this is not a glimps of things to come w/ me and this class.  What is up w/ my electronics lately.... i can't win.... Well, at least i know a good hobby store...

Wish i could be racing again....


----------



## Tim Stamper

Bigz84 said:


> Have the car built. Powered the car up to check everything, and my old (not so) reliable servo died. Not a Radiopost thank heaven. Time to dump more money into the car, that i was wishing not to. I hope this is not a glimps of things to come w/ me and this class.  What is up w/ my electronics lately.... i can't win.... Well, at least i know a good hobby store...
> 
> Wish i could be racing again....


Got the vta car 90%. Just need a little square device with wires protruding.

Tim


----------



## Bigz84

Tim Stamper said:


> Got the vta car 90%. Just need a little square device with wires protruding.
> 
> Tim


I'm trying to catch up w/ ya. Thinking about coming up there to practice tomorrow, if i can set aside some time. u gonna be up there at all?


----------



## OvalAlston

Mod was a blast last night. A little contact with me and smola but great fun. Todd hurry up and get that thing going dude don't know what your missing.


----------



## mrbighead

OvalAlston said:


> Mod was a blast last night. A little contact with me and smola but great fun. Todd hurry up and get that thing going dude don't know what your missing.


I have to agree, if your car is hook-up then Mod can be fun. Alston had his car on two wheels most of the night 9.1 lap times.:tongue:


----------



## Tim Stamper

Bigz84 said:


> I'm trying to catch up w/ ya. Thinking about coming up there to practice tomorrow, if i can set aside some time. u gonna be up there at all?


Probably not till next Friday. Not worried, just means you better get the car back together by Friday to race!

~tim


----------



## msircracing

Willie,

Tape should be here Thursday or Friday this week :wave:


----------



## Bigz84

Tim Stamper said:


> Probably not till next Friday. Not worried, just means you better get the car back together by Friday to race!
> 
> ~tim


I'll stop by late Friday to drop off and pick up some parts, but no racing yet. My son has his 1st tee ball game this Friday. Maybe I'll bring my mod, drop the new servo in while I'm there and run 1 qualifier w/ you all. 

I practiced Saturday, and the car was stuck to the track. Looks good, feels good, but w/o others to race w/, any car looks that way.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Willie,
> 
> Tape should be here Thursday or Friday this week :wave:


Can you get a price on the top photon ex, next time you order from them please. I want a new car that one have caught my eye for now. 
See you in a few,hrs.lol


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Redbull johnson said:


> Ok so here it is! Cash money to ANYONE who beats me in any touring car qualifier and or main at Msi!!!!( provided you don't hack your way to victory) The reward: $250 for any qualifier & main!!!
> So... You beat me in all 3 qualifiers and the main, you walk out with $1000 cash money!!!! Cash is handed out at the end of the race nite!!!
> THIS IS REAL AND HAPPENS EVERY RACE NIGHT!!!! This invite is open to ALL racers!!!


Why not in 12th scale???


----------



## Matt K

Redbull johnson said:


> Ok so here it is! Cash money to ANYONE who beats me in any touring car qualifier and or main at Msi!!!!( provided you don't hack your way to victory) The reward: $250 for any qualifier & main!!!
> So... You beat me in all 3 qualifiers and the main, you walk out with $1000 cash money!!!! Cash is handed out at the end of the race nite!!!
> THIS IS REAL AND HAPPENS EVERY RACE NIGHT!!!! This invite is open to ALL racers!!!


Challenge accepted


----------



## sg1

Andrew Knapp said:


> Why not in 12th scale???


I would make the trip if it was 1/12


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> I would make the trip if it was 1/12


I'd come just to watch


----------



## jhwnissan

All this talk about 1/12 scale and no one actually shows up with the cars to run it. If you can get 4 guys out there to run stupid fast mod.... surely some people can show up to run 1/12. It's gotta end up being more than talk to make it happen.


----------



## Adam B

Josh, buy a 12th scale. I basically had mine complete but took the ESC out for the mod car. They say running 12th scale will make you a better overall driver. That's the reason I wanted to try it.


----------



## johnny lee

jhwnissan said:


> All this talk about 1/12 scale and no one actually shows up with the cars to run it. If you can get 4 guys out there to run stupid fast mod.... surely some people can show up to run 1/12. It's gotta end up being more than talk to make it happen.


I don't see how 4-5 guys running modified tc can mean that we can surely get 12th scale to run weekly. it's difficult to run two classes at MSI, unless you are Todd, Bob, or Bill.


----------



## OvalAlston

johnny lee said:


> I don't see how 4-5 guys running modified tc can mean that we can surely get 12th scale to run weekly. it's difficult to run two classes at MSI, unless you are Todd, Bob, or Bill.


Yea what he said!!!!


----------



## Adam B

What they said is very true. Right now Mod is popular because people are prepping themselves for large outdoor races and plan to run mod. Plus it is fun, and a challenge. I am not taking mod serious cause I stink at it, but hopefully it makes me a better racer overall. In the fall and winter when there are more than 4 or 5 heats, it is easier to run a couple classes. If you do it now, between marshal duties, and racing it gives you a whole 15 minutes if your lucky to work on 2 cars. I would love to run my stock TC and mod, but I can't go back to back cause the difference in speed and handling is way to drastic for me to adjust to that fast. Maybe if mod ran first it wouldn't be as bad, but as much as I smack the walls, flip, and barrel roll I need to always put my car on a set up station and that takes time.


----------



## Adam B

oh yeah, 12th scale was going to run last week, but due to somebody being sick it got called off.


----------



## jhwnissan

johnny lee said:


> I don't see how 4-5 guys running modified tc can mean that we can surely get 12th scale to run weekly. it's difficult to run two classes at MSI, unless you are Todd, Bob, or Bill.


Oh, I don't mean run 2 classes or anything like that. I simply mean that there was a lot of build up for 1:12 scale for a few weeks and nothing happened about it. I've seen guys practice and chat about it, but it's been quite some time since more than 2 people ran it. I can't imagine running 2 classes. It's hard enough for me to run one and keep 2 cars prepped for it. I'd buy a 1:12 scale, but it just doesn't interest me. I'm not even sure I could keep the darn thing on the track. Have you guys seen me drive? I'm better than what I was, but still could use a LOT of experience.


----------



## jhwnissan

Adam B said:


> Josh, buy a 12th scale. I basically had mine complete but took the ESC out for the mod car. They say running 12th scale will make you a better overall driver. That's the reason I wanted to try it.


I'd be in it for the bodies, the 1:12 scale bodies just aren't as interesting to me. I'm shallow like that... lol


----------



## Adam B

Josh, I will let you run my 17.5 car around Friday. Some say that a 17.5 car handles a lot better than a VTA. Weber ran my car one night and loved it.


----------



## Adam B

jhwnissan said:


> I'd be in it for the bodies, the 1:12 scale bodies just aren't as interesting to me. I'm shallow like that... lol


Yeah, I like things for the bodies also, but not so much R/C Cars.


----------



## jhwnissan

Adam B said:


> Josh, I will let you run my 17.5 car around Friday. Some say that a 17.5 car handles a lot better than a VTA. Weber ran my car one night and loved it.


That's alright. I've done the 17.5 thing and it's just too fast for my talent level currently. Weber's been trying to get me to drive his car in VTA for weeks.


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> Yeah, I like things for the bodies also, but not so much R/C Cars.


Lmao!!!!


----------



## Matt K

What time does racing start tomorrow fellas


----------



## msircracing

7pm....you gonna make your return?


----------



## Matt K

Maybe once I get my car from stamper


----------



## OvalAlston

Matt K said:


> Maybe once I get my car from stamper


I'm so excite


----------



## Bigz84

johnny lee said:


> I don't see how 4-5 guys running modified tc can mean that we can surely get 12th scale to run weekly. it's difficult to run two classes at MSI, unless you are Todd, Bob, or Bill.


Thanks Johnny...

It ain't easy...


----------



## bobbyh808

Hey guys what time does the track open tomorrow and Saturday? Looking to maximize my track time this weekend.


----------



## OvalAlston

11am both days sir


----------



## bobbyh808

OvalAlston said:


> 11am both days sir


Got it, thank you sir.


----------



## Redbull johnson

Well first off no 12th scale to the challenge Andrew cause that track for 12th scale is basically shit. Nothin is learned there in pan car cause the track won't allow it. ( grip, layouts, etc....) so yea no 12th. That's why the class won't take off there.(probably never will). Secondly,Practicing there for an outdoor race won't help either because the outdoor track requires a different throttle finger that a indoor layout can't duplicate. But if you just want to circulate you cars? Then have at it. 
Just my thoughts...


----------



## Adam B

Bobby I am gonna run 17.5 tomorrow also, you and I are probably a good race. Also, I am gonna bring my slash for people to run. If Tim S shows he has first dibs, but if he don't maybe Barry Z can get his racing covered????


----------



## Barry Z

Adam B said:


> Bobby I am gonna run 17.5 tomorrow also, you and I are probably a good race. Also, I am gonna bring my slash for people to run. If Tim S shows he has first dibs, but if he don't maybe Barry Z can get his racing covered????




Heck yea ! I'll take "second dibs" on the Slash, that would be TOO MUCH FUN !!

I think Marc needs some " school'in " ....


----------



## jhwnissan

Marc, was wondering what kind of average each class is running now. Seems like most of the classes are dipping a bit, but the weather's been nice too. Does it slow down a lot in summer on race night?


----------



## mrbighead

Bob, what time are you going to make it to the track today?


----------



## mrbighead

Barry, these are the upper clamps I was talking about with the extra hole. http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/images/stories/VBC2-xray/D-05-VBC-0002-640.jpg


----------



## Barry Z

mrbighead said:


> Barry, these are the upper clamps I was talking about with the extra hole. http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/images/stories/VBC2-xray/D-05-VBC-0002-640.jpg


Very nice !
You fast guys have all the latest pieces ....


----------



## bobbyh808

mrbighead said:


> Bob, what time are you going to make it to the track today?


Im not going to make it today i'll be their tomorrow to set up for PA.


----------



## mrbighead

Marc, part number for the outdrives are 304971.


----------



## msircracing

Thanks Willie. I will let you know what they say on Monday, see ya next week.

Marc


----------



## msircracing

*New Layout*

Here it is, sorry for the delay in getting a new layout put in.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## jhwnissan

msircracing said:


> Here it is, sorry for the delay in getting a new layout put in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


Wow... this looks awesome! Definitely going to have to make my car handle well and keep my speed up. Love the back and forth zigzag look. I'll have to come in and try it out.


----------



## Domenic Reese

*Racing*

Do you guys ever race saturday or Sunday?


----------



## msircracing

At this time we are just racing on Friday nights at 7. We will probably have a couple weekend races at some point this summer.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

nice full straight! I get to drag race Johnny & Alston, but only if somebody else that is good in Mod runs also.


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> nice full straight! I get to drag race Johnny & Alston, but only if somebody else that is good in Mod runs also.


Awwww yea can you say Ballin!!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Thought I would offer this to a local first. 

Selling the ballistic 25.5 that I just bought last week for $50. I mounted and soldered into a car, but never used. Send me a PM or most of you guys know how to get in touch. I'm not going to be able to race for a while out there, sadly. I will be at MSI friday to pick some stuff up, I can bring it with me if necessary. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## jhwnissan

Love the new layout. Got a chance to practice on it last night and boy is it quick. I don't feel like I'm getting pinched into spaces quite as much when I go around it. Sweet flow, Marc. Who came up with this one?


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Marc, this is what I was talking about yesterday.

http://www.redrc.net/2012/05/futaba-4pk-super-r-transmitter/


----------



## msircracing

Josh,

This layout was drawn up by Rick Davis a couple of years ago. I can't take the credit (or the blame) for it.

Barry,

Sounds interesting, I'm curious to see how much those titanium screws raise the price.

See you guys soon,
Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

*Off road racing*

Okay so I know u guys may have heard rumors of off road nights at MSI racing well its finally here. The jumps have been built and tested and are up to our standards. This Monday May 21,2012 and Tuesday will be our first nights of off road practice. Our first race for offroad will be Monday June 4th. Every Monday and Tuesday will be off road practice from now on. I will post the classes we will offer soon. 4x4 short course trucks will be allowed with foam tires and we recently found out panther makes a short course slick that is currently being tested and will be stocked for our racers. Will update with more info shortly


Sincerely,
Mr. Kelso

If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to pm me thanks.


----------



## mrbighead

Alston, I will come and check out the off road thing.


----------



## Adam B

Probably not a bad thing. Larry's don't race during the summer, and that one place can't run on their track. So there are people having the itch to race. Good luck Alston. I will come check it out and maybe get myself a stadium truck. In my opinion though, if it take off, switch practice to Wednesday or something other than tuesday. Larry's race day is tuesday.


----------



## OvalAlston

jonesy112 said:


> Hope that it saves the track Dave. Ours didn't offer it down here in Indy and it just closed without warning on Monday. Looks like I'm going to have to start driving north now


Jonesy the track is fine everyone knows what's up. The off road project was my baby, I paid for everything with some help from William Jossens and I constructed the jumps with the help of William Jossens and John Lee. Marc had nothing to do with it other than allowing me a place to host off road. We didn't do it to save the shop we did it because we have an hobby shop that cares about what our customers want and enjoy. Had so many people come from another hobby shop I won't mention come to us complaining about not having an enjoyable place to race so I asked Marc if it was cool to start off road nite so here it is. 

Really hope you guys can make it out and check out some cool racing on Monday nights


----------



## Adam B

It's old news...


----------



## Adam B

Again, old news....


----------



## msircracing

*Here it is....*

Well, I guess I have stayed silent long enough. First I want to thank everyone that has defended MSI. Second, its amazing how a track is okay to race at until you are no longer allowed to be at the track or in the building period. As far as off road goes, it is a way to increase profitability. Sometimes increased profits are needed when theft becomes higher at hobby shops, especially from sponsored drivers. Many of you may have heard of the theft that took place and you are all smart enough to make your own conclusions from what you have heard. If what you have heard through the rumor mill doesn't make it clear what really happened, I will be more than happy to show you video proof of what happened. I am sure certain manufacturers/sponsors will love to see the video. That all being said I hope this puts this subject to rest. If anyone wants to speak about it further please speak about it in person or privately.

Marc


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Well, I guess I have stayed silent long enough. First I want to thank everyone that has defended MSI. Second, its amazing how a track is okay to race at until you are no longer allowed to be at the track or in the building period. As far as off road goes, it is a way to increase profitability. Sometimes increased profits are needed when theft becomes higher at hobby shops, especially from sponsored drivers. Many of you may have heard of the theft that took place and you are all smart enough to make your own conclusions from what you have heard. If what you have heard through the rumor mill doesn't make it clear what really happened, I will be more than happy to show you video proof of what happened. I am sure certain manufacturers/sponsors will love to see the video. That all being said I hope this puts this subject to rest. If anyone wants to speak about it further please speak about it in person or privately.
> 
> Marc


I have to agree, the best thing is to move on. Barry your still my hero. I still wating on that chicken sandwich.don't have me get Andy on you.


----------



## Adam B

What do you think about going the other way with the road cars? Or making WGT 13.5? Maybe oval should be ran on another night? Anybody ever kick these ideas around?


----------



## Adam B

Old news part 3.....


----------



## mrbighead

Adam B said:


> Ok, one last thing. The MSI "family" is so racist a black man has been given 24/7 access to the store, track, offices, etc. A black man has been given the chance to make money with this off road deal. AMAZING! can't even play poker tonight, the deck is missing one card that's been dealt.[/quote


----------



## jhwnissan

Well... that got nasty quickly.... who wants some icecream? All I know is MSI is one of the best and most fun places that I've come to run at so far. I'm glad they are expanding and adding more and different classes. I've learned more than I ever thought I would so far. And, for that I am thankful.


----------



## Adam B

Hey we racing mod tonight? If not, would the 17.5 guys mind if I ran my mod car with them?


----------



## OvalAlston

Mod will be running I'm not sure if I can stay tonight tho have a friend coming over. We will see


----------



## Adam B

OvalAlston said:


> Mod will be running I'm not sure if I can stay tonight tho have a friend coming over. We will see


LIAR! you don't have friends.


----------



## OvalAlston

Lmao that's not true


----------



## Tim Stamper

Ugh, not gonna be able to make it tonight. I got the oval truck back together too. 

Tim


----------



## Adam B

WOW, racing is fun when the car seems good and your head is in the game. I even finished on the same lap as Mike S and Barry a couple times, who woulda thunked it. LOL 

Barry, I totally forgot to offer you the slash last night. Just so you know, it's always there.


----------



## Barry Z

Cool !!!
Thanks.


----------



## Bigz84

*Off Road*

Alston/Marc
is off road tires going to be strictly foams or slicks or can you use small pin tires such as barcodes/suburb?


----------



## OvalAlston

Marc would be able to answer this better than me but I think small pin will be allowed for 2wd vehicles. Foam or slicks for 4x4


----------



## OvalAlston

Hey don't know if any of u guys can make out but a few of us are going down to Toledo this weekend at the large out door track. Should be a blast it is all asphalt so be sure to see Marc he has the universal chassis protector from associated. Hope u guys can make it out is Saturday doors open at 9 racing starts at noon. see you guys Friday. 


Also Barry 79 saturday with partly cloudy skies I expect to see u there. Lol


----------



## Barry Z

... I'm hoping that my TCX will rebuild itself.

If I went Saturday I'd have to skip Friday.
Still don't know at this time.


----------



## Bigz84

anybody bouncing the idea around of attending/racing this race: Thunder Quarter24?


----------



## OvalAlston

Bigz84 said:


> anybody bouncing the idea around of attending/racing this race: Thunder Quarter24?


Actually Todd I thought that would be pretty awesome. I was just trying to put together a strong enough team in my head. lol


----------



## ewippler

OvalAlston said:


> Actually Todd I thought that would be pretty awesome. I was just trying to put together a strong enough team in my head. lol


RC enduros are great fun. Larry's did the 2.4 hrs of Lemans back in the late 90s. I had a blast at the 2 events I ran (I think Barry was on one of the winning teams back then). GT bodies, battery changes, driver changes, etc.


----------



## johnny lee

you could try out for mine Alston.


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> anybody bouncing the idea around of attending/racing this race: Thunder Quarter24?


I'm attempting to put a Cleveland team together. So far it's just Bobby H. and myself but hopefully NORCAR will be represented. That's a hint fellow NORCAR racers :thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Z

ewippler said:


> RC enduros are great fun. Larry's did the 2.4 hrs of Lemans back in the late 90s. I had a blast at the 2 events I ran (I think Barry was on one of the winning teams back then). GT bodies, battery changes, driver changes, etc.


yea, that was alot of fun. Three drivers (Clyde Hazel, Tony Libratore and myself), three cars, and a bunch of battery packs. I think we won by one lap after 2.4 hours. 
Good memories ...


----------



## Bigz84

johnny lee said:


> you could try out for mine Alston.


Johnny, have you forgotten this?

"Sincerely,
Redcat racing champion A-main winning awesome driver Alston Kelson"

how can you pass this up?


----------



## johnny lee

this isn't your fly by night group of "friends" fun team. this is a professional endurance race crew. we have strict protocols to follow mr Todd


----------



## OvalAlston

Nothing is more professional than Mr. Redcat racing himself. Thank you

Todd they are willing to send me and my two race partners down 100% covered we have to pay 100% of everything. Sweet deal I know. 

They will also supply us with no-doze at 50% off so we can stay awake during this endurance race.


----------



## OvalAlston

Hey Barry correction 82 and partly cloudy Saturday.


----------



## Bigz84

OvalAlston said:


> Nothing is more professional than Mr. Redcat racing himself. Thank you
> 
> Todd they are willing to send me and my two race partners down 100% covered we have to pay 100% of everything. Sweet deal I know.
> 
> They will also supply us with no-doze at 50% off so we can stay awake during this endurance race.


As Frank would say, "Niiiice!"

Well, at least it's 100%

I kind of figured they would of gave you speed, not no-doze. i guess, to each their own.... :hat:


----------



## Bigz84

johnny lee said:


> this isn't your fly by night group of "friends" fun team. this is a professional endurance race crew. *we* have strict protocols to follow mr Todd


Define, "we"


----------



## Barry Z

OvalAlston said:


> Hey Barry correction 82 and partly cloudy Saturday.




Alston, I decided to race Friday so I'm going to skip Saturday ... BUT I rebuilt my TCX and will test it Friday. This will probably be my asphault car ... SO all I have to do is pick a day and get my lazy but down to Toledo.
Have fun down there.


----------



## reilly

If anyone needs a Revtech 4-pole 4800 kv motor PM me 

Thanks, 
James


----------



## OvalAlston

Barry Z said:


> Alston, I decided to race Friday so I'm going to skip Saturday ... BUT I rebuilt my TCX and will test it Friday. This will probably be my asphault car ... SO all I have to do is pick a day and get my lazy but down to Toledo.
> Have fun down there.


Ok it's always next time I will see you tonight. Glad you have the tcx back together.


----------



## MAV913

Hello All, 
Been laid out for awhile and I see that a there is some new stuff going on over there at MSI. Anybody give me some info on the off road stuff going on there.
Thanks John B


----------



## Bigz84

*Mod touring*

anybody up for mod touring this friday, or should i just bring my stock car?

let me know....


----------



## Bigrigjeff

Hello, 
Well I have not been out here for awhile works been a pain. I here short course any pix? And what is the Race and practice nights? Hope to see yall soon.

Thankx,
Jeff & Adam Shelby
Team Shelby


----------



## Adam B

Bigz84 said:


> anybody up for mod touring this friday, or should i just bring my stock car?
> 
> let me know....


I always have both cars there. But I think Mike S is focusing on stock, so that leaves Johnny & Alston as far as I know.


----------



## OvalAlston

MAV913 said:


> Hello All,
> Been laid out for awhile and I see that a there is some new stuff going on over there at MSI. Anybody give me some info on the off road stuff going on there.
> Thanks John B


The offroad sessions are Saturday and Tuesday Practice with our first race night Monday June 4th. I will be starting an MSI off road thread shortly it will include rules dates and other important info. 

Thanks,
One awesome racer named Alston Kelso


----------



## OvalAlston

Bigz84 said:


> anybody up for mod touring this friday, or should i just bring my stock car?
> 
> let me know....


Mod tomorrow for sure.


----------



## OvalAlston

Hey guys here is the link to MSI off-road info in the off road section.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=364481


----------



## Tim Stamper

Sorry for the HiJack. I ended up also posting my VTA electronics over on rctech but still will cut a good deal for you guys here locally.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-ite...s-novak-edge-ballistic-25-5-combo-3339-a.html

The Price locally is $100 for the speedo/motor setup and if you want the batteries, add $25. They are still $20 each sold separately.

I also still have a brand new unglued wheel/tire set on black 5 spokes for VTA. A deal is pending but if that doesnt go through I am only asking $20. 

I'll probably come out Friday to play around with my 12th scale and I can bring all the stuff with me. 

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## NakalKid

*VTA Items*

Tim you have PM.

Juan


----------



## jhwnissan

Man, I gotta finish painting up some bodies. Anyone know how many people came last night to run on the stadium track?


----------



## xplaneguy

Lesson of the day.....if it is stripped don't put it back in!


----------



## jhwnissan

xplaneguy said:


> Lesson of the day.....if it is stripped don't put it back in!


TRUTH ... Though sometimes it's hard to see that it's stripped. Been there and done that when in a hurry.


----------



## jhwnissan

Quick question, can I have too much traction? As in... that I am running a bit slower laptimes because of scrubbing off speed? I'm so close to dipping into the 12 second range during fastlaps.


----------



## OvalAlston

jhwnissan said:


> Quick question, can I have too much traction? As in... that I am running a bit slower laptimes because of scrubbing off speed? I'm so close to dipping into the 12 second range during fastlaps.


Honestly yes to much traction is the leading cause of slower lap times. Generating grip is usually a good thing when dealing with newer layouts but as we run on them overtime they continue to build up a lot of grip. 

What u have to watch for weight transfer and slip angle:

Slip angle is the difference between the direction the tire is pointing and the direction it is actually following.

Generating maximum grip requires some slip angle on the tires In addition different tires require different amounts of slip angle to generate their maximum grip, and this optimal slip angle for each tire depends on the load exerted on the tire. Slip angle is important to understand before you can understand how static toe or dynamic toe (Ackerman) works. 

It is important to understand that the optimal slip angle to generate maximum lateral grip is different depending on the load put on a tire. So the outside tire has a different optimal slip angle than the inside tire under cornering because the outside tire has more load on it:

...more dynamic toe out, (i.e more Ackerman) to maximize the lateral grip of the inside less loaded front tire, so that the inside tire gets that larger slip angle.

...more static toe-out in the front of the car, to help generate more lateral grip when you have less steering input, where dynamic toe-out is not really being generated by the steering geometry yet.

...less static toe-in in the rear of the car, so the inside less loaded rear tire has a smaller slip angle.

Weight transfer is a little different but helps in your cornering situation. 

Weight transfer is one of the most important elements of setting up your car. Changing settings on your car allow you to manage how the weight of your car is transferred from one wheel to another wheel which impacts the overall balance of the car during cornering.

There are two different directions the weight can be transferred, Longitudinal (between front and back of the car), and lateral (between left and right side of the car).

Hope this info helps


----------



## johnny lee

OvalAlston said:


> Honestly yes to much traction is the leading cause of slower lap times. Generating grip is usually a good thing when dealing with newer layouts but as we run on them overtime they continue to build up a lot of grip.
> 
> What u have to watch for weight transfer and slip angle:
> 
> Slip angle is the difference between the direction the tire is pointing and the direction it is actually following.
> 
> Generating maximum grip requires some slip angle on the tires In addition different tires require different amounts of slip angle to generate their maximum grip, and this optimal slip angle for each tire depends on the load exerted on the tire. Slip angle is important to understand before you can understand how static toe or dynamic toe (Ackerman) works.
> 
> It is important to understand that the optimal slip angle to generate maximum lateral grip is different depending on the load put on a tire. So the outside tire has a different optimal slip angle than the inside tire under cornering because the outside tire has more load on it:
> 
> ...more dynamic toe out, (i.e more Ackerman) to maximize the lateral grip of the inside less loaded front tire, so that the inside tire gets that larger slip angle.
> 
> ...more static toe-out in the front of the car, to help generate more lateral grip when you have less steering input, where dynamic toe-out is not really being generated by the steering geometry yet.
> 
> ...less static toe-in in the rear of the car, so the inside less loaded rear tire has a smaller slip angle.
> 
> Weight transfer is a little different but helps in your cornering situation.
> 
> Weight transfer is one of the most important elements of setting up your car. Changing settings on your car allow you to manage how the weight of your car is transferred from one wheel to another wheel which impacts the overall balance of the car during cornering.
> 
> There are two different directions the weight can be transferred, Longitudinal (between front and back of the car), and lateral (between left and right side of the car).
> 
> Hope this info helps


sources and references or it ain't true


----------



## Adam B

Yeah, no kidding. Where did you copy and paste that from? Or did you save an email from James?


----------



## OvalAlston

Wow thanks to my 2 biggest fans Adam and John lee. It takes brains as well to go this fast. But u 2 wouldnt know(ouch low blow). Also Adam and Johnny I'm now signing tshirts after racing. I know u 2 will be first in line. 

Sincerely,
Super fast awesomely always in control even when I'm out of control award winning amain driver for Redcat racing, turnigy, xerun, and now ace lipo's Alston Kelso


----------



## Adam B

OvalAlston said:


> Sincerely,
> Super fast awesomely always in control even when I'm out of control award winning amain driver for Redcat racing, kotex, nikko, pampers, tyco, midol, and now ace lipo's Alston Kelso


No really. Where did you get that? Cut the crap. We know you, you are not that bright. We watched you try walking through a locked door last week. And yes I am a big fan, but only when you dress up like you did in Canada.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> No really. Where did you get that? Cut the crap. We know you, you are not that bright. We watched you try walking through a locked door last week. And yes I am a big fan, but only when you dress up like you did in Canada.


my guess is here:

http://rccrewchief.wrightdesign.ca/ 

if not, probably James. But i can't see James writting all that out. As James was explaining it, Alston was probably writting it down, or recorded the coversation.



Alston or Johnny, you heading to Cleveland this Sunday?


----------



## reilly

Being able to Copy & Paste it doesn't mean you know it. 
:tongue:


----------



## jhwnissan

Alston, that's a pretty good writeup (or copy+paste)... either way it's helpful. I think I know what my probably was this week as I overdoped the front tires in the main. It wasn't a problem in the heats, but I was having to baby it a ton at the end of the straight and still was turtling.


----------



## OvalAlston

Very glad I could help. James your autographed shirt is in the mail along with a signed pair of boxers signed and worn by yours truly. 

Sincerely,
Super fast awesomely always in control even when I'm out of control award winning amain driver for Redcat racing, turnigy, xerun, and now ace lipo's Alston Kelso


----------



## Adam B

Sincerely,
Super fast awesomely always in control even when I'm out of control award winning amain driver for Redcat racing, kotex, nikko, pampers, tyco, midol, and now ace lipo's Alston Kelso


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> Sincerely,
> Super fast awesomely always in control even when I'm out of control award winning amain driver for Redcat racing, kotex, nikko, pampers, tyco, midol, and now ace lipo's Alston Kelso


Ha. funny


----------



## jhwnissan

The wife wanted another body painted up, so I got right on it. This thing's sweet. Thanks everyone who recommended less paint. Sure seems like the paint is sticking better this go round.


----------



## Mike_D

*Need a good Vta car*

Hi guys haven't been on here for awhile. I'm down here in Florida andd started racing again I'm looking for a good car for Vta class if any one has one they are looking to get rid of give me a call at (586)-255-6978 mike D hope every ones good it's slim pickings down here for good stuff call me when ever


----------



## jhwnissan

Mike_D said:


> Hi guys haven't been on here for awhile. I'm down here in Florida andd started racing again I'm looking for a good car for Vta class if any one has one they are looking to get rid of give me a call at (586)-255-6978 mike D hope every ones good it's slim pickings down here for good stuff call me when ever


Looking for a specific brand or anything??? Also, what surface you racing on?


----------



## Mike_D

*Vta search*

I would ideally like to have an X-ray or a associated timiya top basically anything that was well maintained it would be awesome to get a riely car with a riely set up on it wink wink but open to whatever you guys might have I would greatly appreciate some pics or something . Carpet racing. James I heard about the new addition to the family grats.


----------



## Bigrigjeff

Well stopped by the shop and hours changed. Did I miss out on monday night? Came by to see if anything was changed and If anybody was there for it. See youal soon.

Thankx,
Jeff Shelby


----------



## msircracing

*Saturday June 16th*

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up, we will be closed tomorrow (Saturday the 16th).

Marc


----------



## Adam B

I am looking for a tire truer, lrp sxx V2, and possibly a 13.5 motor, if the store is already sold out.


----------



## msircracing

Hey guys,

Starting today we will only be accepting cash in the store (no credit cards, checks, debit cards, etc.). All sales are also final going forward, no refunds, no returns and no exchanges.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing

*AMB Timing system*

I am looking for a buyer for MSI's timing system and house transponders (8 transponders and charger for 20). The decoder is an AMBrc3 from AMB (now Mylaps), a detection loop would be needed (about $100 new). I am looking for $3000 for the package. Let me know if you or someone you know is interested.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B

Bobby Hunter would like to race this friday. Is there anybody willing to run 17.5 with us if he does? I would hate to see him come from Ohio for no reason.


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam B said:


> Bobby Hunter would like to race this friday. Is there anybody willing to run 17.5 with us if he does? I would hate to see him come from Ohio for no reason.


Don't dodge me Sweet Willie one last shot at the title in Michigan. Call me need to holla at ya.


----------



## mrbighead

bobbyh808 said:


> Don't dodge me Sweet Willie one last shot at the title in Michigan. Call me need to holla at ya.


 If bobby come's I will race.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Adam, I talk Frank he is happy you guys are racing Friday... He will call Lloyd to see if he can make it.

Adam, I have some Ride Gear Differential Putty, Hardness 45 to try, to see if it’s different from what I’m using now..


----------



## johnny lee

ak and i will be there with blinky cars


----------



## jhwnissan

Anyone else notice the wife's VTA car got into the 12's? Holy crap that old street weapon got fast. Told ya she'd end up beating me.


----------



## msircracing

*Final Race at MSI*

I know this will be sad news for many of you. Our final race day will be this Friday June 22nd. Our timing system sold yesterday and I told the person I would ship it out first thing Monday morning. Although it has been a fun 4 years at MSI, the time has come to close the doors. Thank you all for your business and support over the last few years. I'm sure I will see most of you around the tracks in the future.

Thank You,
Marc


----------



## jhwnissan

msircracing said:


> I know this will be sad news for many of you. Our final race day will be this Friday June 22nd. Our timing system sold yesterday and I told the person I would ship it out first thing Monday morning. Although it has been a fun 4 years at MSI, the time has come to close the doors. Thank you all for your business and support over the last few years. I'm sure I will see most of you around the tracks in the future.
> 
> Thank You,
> Marc


 Can I still practice on Monday? When does that end? Thank you for everything you've done to keep the racing going in this neck of the woods and helping get me in. Your efforts do not go unappreciated.


----------



## Adam B

Hopefully a bunch of people can make it out for a final outing.


----------



## OvalAlston

Looks like I will be converting the mod car over to blinky for one last hoorah.


----------



## Adam B

OvalAlston said:


> Looks like I will be converting the mod car over to blinky for one last hoorah.


You mean YOUR ONLY CAR. I think Todd and I were the only ones that took the mod class serious enough to be dumb enough to buy a second car.


----------



## mrbighead

Adam B said:


> You mean YOUR ONLY CAR. I think Todd and I were the only ones that took the mod class serious enough to be dumb enough to buy a second car.


You guys are not dumb, just have extra money to spend.LOL


----------



## Bigz84

Yeah, your right willie

My mod car will see Toledo, some day soon i'm sure

When are the doors closing, i need to get in there to collect my belongings.... and get a few parts i'm sure...

let me know


----------



## msircracing

We will be open at least thru this Saturday.


----------



## Redbull johnson

... Well, well, well, you mess with tha "BULL", you get the horns!!!


----------



## msircracing

Trust me Dave you and your 2 or 3 friends that don't race at MSI didn't cause us to close. I got tired of all of the BS that some of the racers caused. Hopefully you can be adult enough to just leave it at that.


----------



## mrbighead

msircracing said:


> Trust me Dave you and your 2 or 3 friends that don't race at MSI didn't cause us to close. I got tired of all of the BS that some of the racers caused. Hopefully you can be adult enough to just leave it at that.


Who told you, Dave have friends...


----------



## xplaneguy

I am in for Friday to race some VTA!


----------



## Barry Z

Thanks for all the GREAT times ...


----------



## Mackin

Only made up there one time, but had a blast. R.I.P. MSI.


----------



## mweb13

Marc thankyou for your excellent service and hospitality I have nothings but good things to say about the irby family and ill miss mixin it up with u guys in the oval. Best of luck with all ur future endevours.


----------



## mweb13

Redbull johnson said:


> ... Well, well, well, you mess with tha "BULL", you get the horns!!!


Wow ego so big we need to start a whole thread page for it .


----------



## Lessen

mweb13 said:


> Wow ego so big we need to start a whole thread page for it .


...or not.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Always had a fun time there. Nice people, well ran races, nice facility, and a great hobby shop.

I wish I could make it for the last race....

Thanks, and best wishes for the future.

Mike


----------



## Chaz955i

Marc, I came up from Cleveland for the last two anniversary races and had a blast both times. You, and the local racers treated us great each time. MSI will be missed. Best of luck with whatever you are moving on to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

Enough of this mushy we will miss you crap...the doors are not closed yet. The big news is Bobby Hunter is coming Friday. Right now we are tied 1-1 at The Gate. This will be our tie breaker. Coming at you like a spider monkey again Bobby. LOL


----------



## mrbighead

Adam B said:


> Enough of this mushy we will miss you crap...the doors are not closed yet. The big news is Bobby Hunter is coming Friday. Right now we are tied 1-1 at The Gate. This will be our tie breaker. Coming at you like a spider monkey again Bobby. LOL


My money is on the track layout.


----------



## Chris Furman

Mike Slaughter said:


> Always had a fun time there. Nice people, well ran races, nice facility, and a great hobby shop.
> 
> I wish I could make it for the last race....
> 
> Thanks, and best wishes for the future.
> 
> Mike


+1

Good luck Marc!


----------



## DUBS

I know that I have not been there for a while, but MSI always provided a professional racing environment. Now that I was just about ready to make a comeback, now where do I go? Thank you Marc for everything!


----------



## Bigrigjeff

*Ty*

Thank you Marc for just being in the right place at the right time. My son and I will miss you. Hope only the best for you and your family in what ever you do.

Thankx,
Jeff and Adam Shelby
Team Shelby


----------



## trainman24

thanks marc for some great times and racing i was told you were closing so i have these on road cars and ovalcar were is everyone racing now 'best wishes to you and your family in the future, because of a few bad apples and complainers we have to lose a great place to race.


----------



## msircracing

I am running about 2 hours late today! If you show up super early I apologize. I'm helping my mom move today. Should be there by 2-230.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## jhwnissan

msircracing said:


> I am running about 2 hours late today! If you show up super early I apologize. I'm helping my mom move today. Should be there by 2-230.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc


As long as you're there by 7 to let us race... I'm just happy as can be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

*Ok....*

This is a sad time for some of us. MSI has been like a second home to many, and even kept some of us out of trouble by being our hangout. Marc and Bill treated us all like family. I would like to thank Marc for operating MSI as long as you have, even with the last year or so being so tough. I got to meet some great people in the 3 years I have been around. Some of these people I will keep in touch with, or see at other tracks. But then there are the guys and gals that we only talked to on race day but were always pleasant. Marc you ran a great hobby shop and track. We all wish you the best. Your dad will be missed also. He would have given the shirt off his back to any one of us. I think I may be one of the only racers to ever see your dad upset. Bill would be the first one to greet you when you walked in the door. Bill, we will all miss you as well. 

Again thanks for the past few years and thanks for providing a place where I was able to establish some great friendships. 

Adam


----------



## Adam B

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqpKC8DdFgw&feature=player_embedded#!

one of the saddest, yet funniest things...sorry Barry...


----------



## Adam B

*This is the next saddest thing, but thanks for the firework show!*

This is how you become a Redcat sponsored driver I guess...


----------



## Barry Z

Adam B said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqpKC8DdFgw&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> one of the saddest, yet funniest things...sorry Barry...




ouch !!!!
... again ...


----------



## msircracing

Classic! I sure am going to miss you guys. Thank you all for the kind words through PM's, emails and posts. It was a fun 4 year ride and the Irby family will miss all of you.

Marc


----------



## OvalAlston

Adam B said:


> This is how you become a Redcat sponsored driver I guess...


Wow what douche


----------



## Adam B

OvalAlston said:


> Wow what douche


LOL...come on now, you laughed. I mean whatever it takes to get a sponsor buddy. Mad skills, or high heels and fishnets......


----------



## wilk30

*Closeing*

I,m SORRY hear you are closeing the shop and track I,ll miss you all wilke


----------



## Rob Mirsky

Sorry to hear another track in Michigan is closing. 

Our outdoor on-road program is growing, I know we are a little bit of a drive but we would enjoy having you guys come race with us in Flushing.


----------



## jhwnissan

Rob Mirsky said:


> Sorry to hear another track in Michigan is closing.
> 
> Our outdoor on-road program is growing, I know we are a little bit of a drive but we would enjoy having you guys come race with us in Flushing.


Seriously considering it. It's just a heck of a drive, though.


----------



## rsil99

*Bad News*

Just heard and I can't believe it. I loved Oval and I'm really going miss this. Now what am I going to do this winter. I tried Off Road and I sucked worse at that than on road. This is really depressing. I may yave to get a job now. Marc - all the best to you and your family. I do regret not having the MSI golf classic we talked about - something I might have been able to win. Call me if you want to play some day - Bob S.


----------



## Bigz84

rsil99 said:


> Just heard and I can't believe it. I loved Oval and I'm really going miss this. Now what am I going to do this winter. I tried Off Road and I sucked worse at that than on road. This is really depressing. I may yave to get a job now. Marc - all the best to you and your family. I do regret not having the MSI golf classic we talked about - something I might have been able to win. Call me if you want to play some day - Bob S.


Bob, i plan on running oval down in Cleveland when i get a chance. Let me know if you are interested in going, maybe we can drag Marc down there too, and Bill...


----------



## rsil99

Todd: Let me know when it is. I might be able to go.


----------



## wilk30

*where to race*

You guys should try mt. pleasnt once a month or hobby stop west just out side of toledo they race for points every other saturday .


----------



## T Tom

Is there a link too Mt Preasant racing ?

Al Genesee Co. Racing. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=363620


----------



## CarbonJoe

All former MSI racers are welcome at the Gate.

http://www.norcarracing.com/

Willie and Adam B will vouch for us, among others.


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> All former MSI racers are welcome at the Gate.
> 
> http://www.norcarracing.com/
> 
> Willie and Adam B will vouch for us, among others.


Nice group of guys its worth going.


----------



## GM8

Anyone from east Michigan area interested in car pooling to leisure hours this Sunday ? I would be leaving from Ann arbor area. Pm me.


----------



## rickardracing

Redbull johnson said:


> ... Well, well, well, you mess with tha "BULL", you get the horns!!!


You know Johnson, when I raced years ago, you were an asshole, remember the dave montoya days at Jackson Communit College? I do. And as I see through your last comment your still an asshole. When places like MSI and Lazer close down, it just hurts the hobby even more. Why? You can't sell a product if there is no place to run it and that hurts the hobby shops that sell but do not have a track. It take ALOT of work and expense to run a track. You have to try and please everyone to make it work. Only to have poeple come in and cause issues. Do us all a favor, pack your bags, move to Cincinatti so them guys (real racers) can put a smackdown on your ass and maybe bring you into reality. I doubt it would work, but maybe.


----------



## BIGG-K

rickardracing said:


> You know Johnson, when I raced years ago, you were an asshole, remember the dave montoya days at Jackson Communit College? I do. And as I see through your last comment your still an asshole. When places like MSI and Lazer close down, it just hurts the hobby even more. Why? You can't sell a product if there is no place to run it and that hurts the hobby shops that sell but do not have a track. It take ALOT of work and expense to run a track. You have to try and please everyone to make it work. Only to have poeple come in and cause issues. Do us all a favor, pack your bags, move to Cincinatti so them guys (real racers) can put a smackdown on your ass and maybe bring you into reality. I doubt it would work, but maybe.


 Ok, I've been quiet for too long about this. First of all, it takes more than one person to close down a track. Several people need to get that message. Second, where's the hankster now? You have someone calling someone out their name again. Third, this mess needs to stop today! Its over! Let it go! Stop beating the dead damn horse!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:A man has lost his business, and many diehard racers have lost a place to race. Real men walk hard, but silent. Please close this thread before things get worse. and we all know it can.


----------



## mrbighead

BIGG-K said:


> Ok, I've been quiet for too long about this. First of all, it takes more than one person to close down a track. Several people need to get that message. Second, where's the hankster now? You have someone calling someone out their name again. Third, this mess needs to stop today! Its over! Let it go! Stop beating the dead damn horse!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:A man has lost his business, and many diehard racers have lost a place to race. Real men walk hard, but silent. Please close this thread before things get worse. and we all know it can.


I agree 100% we are not talking about real man here. I started this thread for friends could talk about racing it has moved from that please close the thread please.


----------



## NakalKid

I really miss this place.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Randy :wave: You have a PM.


----------



## jhwnissan

It's been nice to take a breather, but I still miss MSI.


----------



## Matt K

Thats too bad .Msi mine as well have been my house for awhile, hopefully I can make it back out and race again with you guys eventually/////////////


----------

